# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  La loi Travail adopte par lAssemble nationale en seconde lecture

## Stphane le calme

*Le projet de loi de Myriam El Khomri prvoit que les Franais puissent travailler plus, * 
*il sera prsent en conseil des ministres le 9 mars * 




> *Mise  jour du 29 / 02 / 2016 :**La prsentation du projet de loi de Myriam El Khomri a t reporte de deux semaines*
> 
> Suite    la demande formule dimanche dernier par le secrtaire gnral de la CFDT, Laurent Berger, qui a appel le gouvernement   reporter  le projet de loi El Khomri pour  repartir sur une concertation , Manuel Valls a dclar  qu'il faut lever un certain nombre d'incomprhensions, il faut expliquer, rpondre  toute une srie de fausses informations qui sont donnes sur ce texte. Donc, nous allons nous donner quelques jours supplmentaires avant le passage en Conseil des ministres, une quinzaine de jours sans doute, ce qui ne change pas grand-chose par rapport au calendrier parlementaire initial qui tait prvu . Le Premier ministre a par ailleurs indiqu qu'il va consulter sparment l'ensemble des partenaires sociaux, syndicats et organisations patronales.
> 
> En clair, le texte, qui devait initialement tre prsent le 9 mars en Conseil des ministres, le sera au final le jeudi 24 mars, puis soumis  lAssemble nationale et au Snat,  pour une adoption dfinitive, comme prvu, avant la suspension estivale des travaux parlementaires .
> 
> Le cofondateur du Parti de gauche Jean-Luc Mlenchon a dclar pour sa part  nous avons obtenu le report du projet de loi Travail, nous allons maintenant nous battre dans la concertation pour obtenir un rquilibrage du texte, a ragi Laurent Berger sur son compte Twitter. Il faut retirer le plafonnement des indemnits prud'homales, le pouvoir unilatral de l'employeur et revoir le cadre des licenciements conomiques .
> 
> 
> ...



Si pour l'instant il n'est encore qu'un document de travail sur  lavenir de la ngociation collective, du travail et de lemploi , voici quelques axes du texte que Le Parisien est parvenu  se procurer. 

Tout d'abord, la dure lgale du travail reste de 35 heures, autrement dit, le texte prvoit que  toute heure accomplie au-del de la dure lgale hebdomadaire ou de la dure quivalente est une heure supplmentaire qui ouvre droit  une majoration salariale, ou le cas chant,  un repos compensateur quivalent . Dans les entreprises dont la dure collective hebdomadaire de travail est suprieure  la dure lgale hebdomadaire, la rmunration mensuelle due au salari peut tre calcule en multipliant la rmunration horaire par les 52/12 de cette dure hebdomadaire de travail, en tenant compte des majorations de salaire correspondant aux heures supplmentaires accomplies.

Si la dure lgale du travail n'a pas t modifie, en revanche la dure maximale quant  elle passe  46 heures par semaine (contre 44 heures auparavant) et ce pendant 16 semaines conscutives (contre 12 semaines auparavant) dans l'Art. L.3121-22. Le texte prvoit galement  qu'en cas de circonstances exceptionnelles, une convention ou un accord dentreprise ou dtablissement, ou,  dfaut, un accord de branche peut prvoir le dpassement de la dure maximale hebdomadaire de travail de quarante-huit heures,  condition que ce dpassement n'ait pas pour effet de porter cette dure  plus de soixante heures .

Une priode d'astreinte s'entend comme une priode pendant laquelle le salari, sans tre sur son lieu de travail et sans tre  la disposition permanente et immdiate de l'employeur, doit tre en mesure d'intervenir pour accomplir un travail au service de l'entreprise. Le texte estime que  la dure de cette intervention est considre comme un temps de travail effectif  et par consquent  la priode dastreinte fait lobjet dune contrepartie, soit sous forme financire, soit sous forme de repos .  Exception faite de la dure dintervention, la priode dastreinte est prise en compte pour le calcul de la dure minimale de repos quotidien prvue  l'article L. 3131-1 et des dures de repos hebdomadaire prvues aux articles L. 3132-2 et L. 3164-2 . En clair, si pendant cette priode d'astreinte l'entreprise n'a pas fait appel aux services de son employ, il sera considr comme temps de repos et ne sera donc pas pris en compte dans le calcul de la dure maximale de travail.

Le temps de travail des apprentis de moins de 18 ans passe de 8 heures maximum  10 aujourd'hui :   titre exceptionnel ou lorsque des raisons objectives le justifient, lapprenti de moins de dix-huit ans peut effectuer une dure de travail quotidienne suprieure  huit heures, sans que cette dure puisse excder dix heures . L'article prvoit aussi  qu'il peut galement effectuer une dure hebdomadaire de travail suprieure  trente-cinq heures, sans que cette dure puisse excder quarante heures . Pour ces deux cas de figure, l'employeur n'aura plus besoin de demander lautorisation de lInspection du travail et du mdecin du travail, il suffira qu'il les tienne informs.

Les indemnits de licenciement sont dsormais plafonnes :
si lanciennet du salari dans lentreprise est infrieure  deux ans : trois mois de salaire ;si lanciennet du salari dans lentreprise est dau moins deux ans et de moins de cinq ans : six mois de salaire ;si lanciennet du salari dans lentreprise est dau moins cinq ans et de moins de dix ans : neuf mois de salaire ;si lanciennet du salari dans lentreprise est dau moins dix ans et de moins de vingt ans : douze mois de salaire ;si lanciennet du salari dans lentreprise est dau moins vingt ans : quinze mois de salaire.

 Que vous ayez travaill 20 ans ou 30 ans pour une entreprise, si votre contrat de travail est rompu, ce sera 15 mois de salaire dindemnits. Et pas un de plus , se dsole Eric Rocheblave, avocat spcialiste du droit du travail, interrog par Le Parisien.

Entrs en vigueur en 2013, les accords de maintien dans l'emploi permettent de diminuer le temps de travail d'un employ (et par consquent son salaire), augmenter son temps de travail sans accrotre son salaire ou encore de prvoir une nouvelle rpartition de ses horaires de travail. Pour le moment, seules les entreprises rencontrant des difficults peuvent y avoir recours et signer de tels accords avec les syndicats. Il faut prciser que de tels accords sont limits dans le temps (deux ans au maximum). La nouvelle disposition prvoit que l'entreprise puisse y faire recours dans la mesure o l'accord est conclu  en vue de la prservation ou du dveloppement de lemploi . Si un ou plusieurs salaris refusent une modification de leur contrat de travail rsultant de lapplication de laccord, lemployeur peut engager une procdure de licenciement. Le texte prcise que  dans ce cas, leur licenciement ne constitue pas un licenciement pour motif conomique et repose sur une cause relle et srieuse. Il est soumis aux dispositions relatives  la rupture du contrat de travail pour motif personnel .

Il faut prciser qu'il ne s'agit pas l de la dernire version de l'avant-projet de loi El Khomri sur l'emploi : quelques ajustements pourront encore tre apports avant l'envoi du document dfinitif au Conseil d'tat, d'ici  la fin de cette semaine.  

Source : Le Parisien (document PDF)

Voir aussi : Le forum droit du travail

----------


## Aiekick

quel rapport avec ce site d'informatique ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

La *rubrique emploi* (en particulier le *forum droit du travail* ) ?
Il y  des informaticiens qui ont un travail, ou qui en cherchent un pour info, tous le monde est pas au RSA  ::mouarf::  ...

----------


## grunk

Travailler  une baisse des charges des entreprises serait autrement plus intelligent.
Si une entreprise n'embauche pas c'est plus parce qu'un salari cote trop cher que parce qu'il est trop protg par le droit du travail.

Finalement les lois c'est un peu comme un projet informatique, empiler sur des fondations fragiles conduit systmatiquement  l'chec  un moment ou l'autre. Le but tant d'arriver  passer le bb au suivant et de ne plus tre l quand l'echec se produit ...

----------


## Mingolito

Plusieurs pays comme l'UK ont pris les vrais mesures qui s'imposent pour rtablir une vrai conomie de march, et du coup un march de l'emploi souple et dynamique : rsultat retour  la croissance et baisse du chmage, en France les vrais changements n'arriverons pas c'est juste des petites rustines  la noix pour faire croire que quelque chose est fait, mais globalement le systme en place c'est le systme Mittrand, donc socialo communistes, avec des charges en sus qui n'existant pas de son temps. Bref c'est du socialo comnunisme en pire, rsultat augmentation du chmage et de la dette, a mne  la ruine (voir Cuba et Core du nord).

Pour rfrence au message ci dessus, dans beaucoup de pays les charges sont  8%,  comparer aux 50% de charges en France, donc au niveau de la comptitivit internationale ca ne peu pas tenir le coup, ca ne peu crer que du chmage  l'infini. La France doit tre le seul pays au monde ou les travailleurs sont par exemple moins bien couverts que les non travailleurs (ACMU), c'est bien joli la "solidarit" mais je pense qu' un moment donn il faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin... Scu et mutuelle gratos, logement gratos (APL), RSA ou assedics, allocs, et pendant ce temps on travaille quelques jours par mois au black non dclar rsultat on gagne plus qu'un vrai travailleur dclar en travaillant que quelques jours par mois, c'est la belle vie quoi, de qui se moque t'on...

----------


## Traroth2

Ce projet de loi ne prvoit pas du tout que "les Franais puissent travailler plus". Il prvoit qu'ils puissent tre contraints  travailler plus, et qu'ils puissent tre pays moins par leur employeur quand on les contraints  travailler plus !

----------


## youtpout978

> Pour rfrence au message ci dessus, dans beaucoup de pays les charges sont  8%,  comparer aux 50% de charges en France, donc au niveau de la comptitivit internationale ca ne peu pas tenir le coup, ca ne peu crer que du chmage  l'infini. La France doit tre le seul pays au monde ou les travailleurs sont par exemple moins bien couverts que les non travailleurs (ACMU), c'est bien joli la "solidarit" mais je pense qu' un moment donn il faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin... Scu et mutuelle gratos, logement gratos (APL), RSA ou assedics, allocs, et pendant ce temps on travaille quelques jours par mois au black non dclar rsultat on gagne plus qu'un vrai travailleur dclar en travaillant que quelques jours par mois, c'est la belle vie quoi, de qui se moque t'on...


Tient on nous refait le coup de l'assistanat, je connais trs peu de gens vivant de ces aides vivant mieux que des gens qui travaillent, aprs certes il y a toujours des abus mais a ne justifie pas de supprimer ces aides, comme dlgu de plus en plus les frais de sant aux mutuelle prive.

Aprs il est vrai que le nombre de charge est exorbitante et surtout pas simple  grer, il pourra simplifier tout a en plus de les diminuer un peu.

Sinon je n'ai pas compris la parti sur l'astreinte, est-ce qu'un employ n'ayant eu aucune intervention au cours de celle-ci sera pay ?
Et c'est os de considrer a comme temps de repos alors que le gars est en quelque sorte assign  domicile pour viter de rater l'intervention, et pas sur qu'il dort beaucoup s'il est d'astreinte de nuit avec le stress de louper un appel important.

----------


## Traroth2

> Travailler  une baisse des charges des entreprises serait autrement plus intelligent.
> Si une entreprise n'embauche pas c'est plus parce qu'un salari cote trop cher que parce qu'il est trop protg par le droit du travail.
> 
> Finalement les lois c'est un peu comme un projet informatique, empiler sur des fondations fragiles conduit systmatiquement  l'chec  un moment ou l'autre. Le but tant d'arriver  passer le bb au suivant et de ne plus tre l quand l'echec se produit ...


Si les entreprises n'embauchent pas en France, c'est parce qu'ils sont plus chers que les Philippins (Marocains, Vietnamiens, Mexicains...) travaillent pour moins cher, et qu'on peut librement importer le produit de leur travail en France. Parce que les Philippins bossent pour un bol de riz par jour. Pour tre comptitif avec eux, il faudrait donc que nous, les Franais, acceptions de travailler aussi pour un bol de riz par jour. Personnellement, je n'en ai aucune envie.

Par exemple, les fameuses "charges" dont tu parles, suivant ainsi la terminologie du Medef, ce sont en ralit les cotisations sociales qui financent la scurit sociale. A force de les baisser (ce qui pour l'instant n'a aucun effet sur l'embauche, en plus), les caisses de retraite, les caisses de maladie, les caisses de chmage et les caisses d'allocation familiale sont toutes en dficit de manire catastrophique.

----------


## Traroth2

> Plusieurs pays comme l'UK ont pris les vrais mesures qui s'imposent pour rtablir une vrai conomie de march, et du coup un march de l'emploi souple et dynamique : rsultat retour  la croissance et baisse du chmage, en France les vrais changements n'arriverons pas c'est juste des petites rustines  la noix pour faire croire que quelque chose est fait, mais globalement le systme en place c'est le systme Mittrand, donc socialo communistes, avec des charges en sus qui n'existant pas de son temps. Bref c'est du socialo comnunisme en pire, rsultat augmentation du chmage et de la dette, a mne  la ruine (voir Cuba et Core du nord).
> 
> Pour rfrence au message ci dessus, dans beaucoup de pays les charges sont  8%,  comparer aux 50% de charges en France, donc au niveau de la comptitivit internationale ca ne peu pas tenir le coup, ca ne peu crer que du chmage  l'infini. La France doit tre le seul pays au monde ou les travailleurs sont par exemple moins bien couverts que les non travailleurs (ACMU), c'est bien joli la "solidarit" mais je pense qu' un moment donn il faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin... Scu et mutuelle gratos, logement gratos (APL), RSA ou assedics, allocs, et pendant ce temps on travaille quelques jours par mois au black non dclar rsultat on gagne plus qu'un vrai travailleur dclar en travaillant que quelques jours par mois, c'est la belle vie quoi, de qui se moque t'on...


"un march de l'emploi souple et dynamique", c'est  dire totalement prcaris. A 40 ans, vous habiterez encore chez papa-maman, les jeunes...

Le Royaume-Uni et l'Allemagne ont un march de l'emploi d'une terrible prcarit, et bien entendu, un taux de pauvret  faire frmir.

----------


## Pellouaille

propos de l'UK et de la 'souplesse' du march de l'emploi, je ne suis pas sr que Mingolito soit prt  apposer sa signature au bas d'un 'Zero-hour contract'...

----------


## Marco46

> c'est la belle vie quoi, de qui se moque t'on...


T'aurais pas fait une faute de frappe sur ton pseudo ? Genre t'as touch le "i" au lieu du "o" ?

Prendre l'exemple des UK comment te dire ... Vas voir l'tat des services publics dans ce pays, essaie par exemple de mettre tes gosses  l'cole publique anglaise, au bout de quelques annes tu vnreras l'ducation nationale.

Quand au critre du chmage il ne veut rien dire, les rglementations sont diffrentes, les conditions qui gnrent les statistiques sont diffrentes, comparer les taux de chmage de la France, des UK et de l'Allemagne c'est une simple erreur de logique au sens strict. Ce n'est pas comparable. Des mots identiques sur des concepts diffrents.

Des pays avec des charges  8% ... Comme je sais pas la Chine ou le Bangladesh peut tre ? Tu veux qu'on compare la qualit des services publics en fonction des taux de charges ? Tu risques d'tre surpris !

Et alors la cerise, qualifier la politique de Hollande de socialo-communiste  ::ptdr::

----------


## Traroth2

Le plus gros problme de l'conomie franaise, aujourd'hui, c'est la consommation. Donc ce projet de loi, qui va se traduire par des baisses de salaires, en plus d'tre un dsastre sociale, va tre une catastrophe conomique. On peut s'attendre  une aggravation de la situation : hausse du chmage, creusement des dficits...

----------


## Marco46

> Sinon je n'ai pas compris la parti sur l'astreinte, est-ce qu'un employ n'ayant eu aucune intervention au cours de celle-ci sera pay ?


Ben non puisque c'est du temps de repos. Tu ne seras pay que si tu dois te dplacer.




> Et c'est os de considrer a comme temps de repos alors que le gars est en quelque sorte assign  domicile pour viter de rater l'intervention, et pas sur qu'il dort beaucoup s'il est d'astreinte de nuit avec le stress de louper un appel important.


Oui, a lude compltement la contrainte de l'astreinte  savoir se tenir en disponibilit.

Et ya des commentateurs sur ce forum qui osent appeler a du socialo-communisme. C'est du foutage de gueule.

----------


## Invit

Encore une mesure qui ne changera pas grand chose pour les tpe/pme, mais dont les grands groupes pourront se dlecter  ::calim2::

----------


## yann2

Bonjour




> Ben non puisque c'est du temps de repos. Tu ne seras pay que si tu dois te dplacer.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, a lude compltement la contrainte de l'astreinte  savoir se tenir en disponibilit.


Dans l'article sur ce forum, il est bien stipul qu'une priode d'astreinte ncessite une compensation financire ou de repos. *Par contre*, si il n'y a pas d'intervention, la priode peut tre considre comme une priode de repos *quotidien*. Par exemple, aujourd'hui, on doit avoir 11 heures de repos entre deux journes de travail. Ben l on peut faire : 1 journe de travail, 11 heures d'astreinte et enchainer sur une journe de travail si il n'y a pas eu d'intervention pendant la priode d'astreinte (ce que je trouve dbile puisqu'une priode d'astreinte n'est pas vraiment de tout repos mais allez dire a  ceux qui refont le droit...). Donc la contrepartie financire ou repos est quand mme due par l'employeur.

TL;DR : la priode d'astreinte donne toujours lieu  une contrepartie financire ou de repos. Par contre, la priode de "non intervention" n'est pas prise en compte dans le temps de travail hebdo.

----------


## vampirella

> Travailler  une baisse des charges des entreprises serait autrement plus intelligent.
> Si une entreprise n'embauche pas c'est plus parce qu'un salari cote trop cher que parce qu'il est trop protg par le droit du travail.


Concernant cet ternel argument sans ressorti du placard, je dirai que c'est  la fois vrai et faux.
Vrai puisqu'un salari "cote"  l'entreprise au total prs de deux fois le salaire vers  l'intress.
Faux car je doute trs fortement qu'une baisse quelconque des charges fasse rellement pousser les entreprises  embaucher les gens. La charge administrative par contre est bien plus consquente et rebutante pour les PME.

Rappelons plutt ce que bien des gens ont tendance  oublier : les entreprises font de l'optimisation/vasion fiscale en masse.
Cf. McDonald's, sous les feux de la rampe l'anne dernire, qui n'aurait pay qu'un faible pourcentage d'impts en France et en Europe en gnral : Bercy estime la perte sur la priode 2009  2013 entre 300M et 700M (M pour millions).
Cf. Microsoft dernirement, qui paie des broutilles  l'Etat franais en l'change de l'abandon des poursuites et d'un dploiement massif des produits M$  l'cole. Comme quoi la prostitution existe  tous les niveaux  ::): 
La liste est malheureusement encore longue...

Autre argument en dfaveur de l'utopie d'une baisse du chmage : nous produisons beaucoup plus avec moins de gens ncessaires  la production. Et pour cumuler une dmographie qui,  dfaut de monter dans certains pays, stagne au minimum.

A-t-on dlocalis les dactylographes des annes 1920 en Chine ? Non, on les a remplac par Word, OpenOffice, etc.
Est-ce une bonne chose ? Oui, incontestablement, je prfre un clairage lectrique dans les rues plutt que de rintroduire les "allumeurs de lampe  huile" du 19me sicle.

Le problme actuel se situe dans le mauvais partage du grand gteau que reprsente la production industriel ainsi que la dilapidation outrancire et irresponsable de nos politiques dans leurs comptes personnels et de certaines de leurs grands amis patronaux.

Ensuite on vient nous dire que nous ne faisons pas assez et que nous avons trop d'acquis, alors il faut tout virer ma bonne dame et revenir au temps des mineurs  ::):

----------


## Pellouaille

> Dans l'article sur ce forum, il est bien stipul qu'une priode d'astreinte ncessite une compensation financire ou de repos. Par contre, si il n'y a pas d'intervention, la priode peut tre considre comme une priode de repos quotidien. Par exemple, aujourd'hui, on doit avoir 11 heures de repos entre deux journes de travail. Ben l on peut faire : 1 journe de travail, 11 heures d'astreinte et enchainer sur une journe de travail si il n'y a pas eu d'intervention pendant la priode d'astreinte (ce que je trouve dbile puisqu'une priode d'astreinte n'est pas vraiment de tout repos mais allez dire a  ceux qui refont le droit...). Donc la contrepartie financire ou repos est quand mme due par l'employeur.


Indfendable pour ma part quand on prend en compte le stress, par exemple, comme l'a soulign youtpout978.

L'astreinte doit tre considr comme du temps de travail, qu'il y ai intervention ou non.

----------


## Marco46

> Vrai puisqu'un salari "cote"  l'entreprise au total prs de deux fois le salaire vers  l'intress.


Attention les charges salariales ne sont pas des charges patronales et les charges salariales c'est du salaire que le salari ne touche pas car mutualis pour fournir des services (assurance chmage, scu, etc ...).

Le montant des charges n'est donc pas de 2 fois le salaire, c'est de l'ordre de 30%.

@yann2

Autant pour moi mais +1 avec Pellouaille  ::):

----------


## youtpout978

> Concernant cet ternel argument sans ressorti du placard, je dirai que c'est  la fois vrai et faux...


J'approuve compltement tes propos, et surtout revenir  une situation de plein emploi est quasiment impossible  l'heure ou l'informatique et la robotique prennent le relais sur certaine de nos tches, nous le remarquons souvent assez bien avec les logiciels qu'on produits permettant de raccourcir le temps dexcution de certaines tche pour les utilisateurs.

j'ai plus l'impression qu'on augmente la prcarit des emplois sous prtexte d'un chmage sans cesse galopant alors qu' la fin a permettra surtout  certaine entreprises de s'en mettre plein les fouilles, alors que celles ncessitants vraiment un coup de pouce continueront  fermer.

----------


## Jaujon

> Travailler  une baisse des charges des entreprises serait autrement plus intelligent.
> Si une entreprise n'embauche pas c'est plus parce qu'un salari cote trop cher que parce qu'il est trop protg par le droit du travail.


Tu touches au tabou des tabous de la politique franaise. Ltat s'engraisse en grande partie sur le dos du travail, en le pnalisant. On a fait mourir des secteurs entiers de notre conomie productive en particulier (industrie, agriculture aujourd'hui) pour pouvoir prlever  mort sur la rmunration des salaris et augmenter le cot du travail, ainsi que sur les bnfices et donc le capital (investissement). On ne se sort pas d'un tel systme indemne d'un simple claquement de doigt. Il faudra des annes voir mme une (petite) rvolution!

----------


## Jaujon

> J'approuve compltement tes propos, et surtout revenir  une situation de plein emploi est quasiment impossible  l'heure ou l'informatique et la robotique prennent le relais sur certaine de nos tches, nous le remarquons souvent assez bien avec les logiciels qu'on produits permettant de raccourcir le temps dexcution de certaines tche pour les utilisateurs.
> 
> j'ai plus l'impression qu'on augmente la prcarit des emplois sous prtexte d'un chmage sans cesse galopant alors qu' la fin a permettra surtout  certaine entreprises de s'en mettre plein les fouilles, alors que celles ncessitants vraiment un coup de pouce continueront  fermer.


Comment tu expliques que les autres pays de l'OCDE arrivent au plein emploi (4-5% de chmage) sans remettre en cause la robotisation? Tu trouves vraiment que c'est gnial de faire faire aux tre humains le travail d'un robot, le travail  la chane, etc. Il me semble que c'est mieux de former les gens  fabriquer, utiliser et maintenir ces mmes robots pour produire plus ou se focaliser sur de meilleurs services pour lesquels les robots ne  nous remplaceront probablement jamais.

----------


## Mingolito

> Le montant des charges n'est donc pas de 2 fois le salaire, c'est de l'ordre de 30%.


Tu sort a d'ou ? 30% c'est ce que tu peux avoir si tu gre bien en entreprise individuelle, 24% en auto entreprise, 0% au black, et en entreprises c'est tout compris (avec CGS et tout le toutim) plus de 50%, et a  augment avec la prise en charge obligatoire des mutuelles, donc les charges ont encore augment sous hollande, alors que ca aurai du baisser pour bien faire, c'est donc un trs mauvais gouvernement, le pire au monde aprs Cuba et la Core du nord. En accumulant toutes les charges et tous les impts la France est le pire pays au monde, mme dans l'tat islamique la taxe Daesh bien moins leve que les charges en France, la taxe Daesh c'est seulement 20%  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## youtpout978

> Comment tu expliques que les autres pays de l'OCDE arrivent au plein emploi (4-5% de chmage) sans remettre en cause la robotisation? Tu trouves vraiment que c'est gnial de faire faire aux tre humains le travail d'un robot, le travail  la chane, etc. Il me semble que c'est mieux de former les gens  fabriquer, utiliser et maintenir ces mmes robots pour produire plus ou se focaliser sur de meilleurs services pour lesquels les robots ne  nous remplaceront probablement jamais.


Non je dis juste qu'il faut se rsoudre  une mont du chmage ou en tout cas  une stagnation et trouver plutt une solution pour que le systme continue  fonctionner comme a (comment fera-t-on quand les machines seront capables de faire tout ce que l'on sait faire et qu'on aura un taux de chmage de 80% ?)

4-5% de chmage mais les gens qui travaillent arrivent-ils  vivre dignement, c'est comme certains amricains qui cumulent plusieurs jobs mais qui vivent pourtant dans une caravane faute de pouvoir s'offrir mieux.

----------


## TiranusKBX

La crise de l'emplois en France tient plus du systme de financement des entreprises que des charges "crasantes" bien que un peut trop levs pour certaines.
Si les entreprises ne peuvent obtenir un financement pour faire de la recherche ou sortir de nouveaux services/produits il est normal que l'emplois en ptisse.
Le cycle de cration/destruction des emplois est cass en France par la faute des tablissement financier qui veulent le retour sur investissement dans l'anne qui suive hors pour relancer ce cycle il faut voir au long terme, entrainant ainsi l'expatriation de nombre de nos concitoyens fortement qualifis, doit-on rappeler que par le pass ce genre de comportement  fini par entrainer la chute de civilisation ? Bon de nos jours les tats tant fortement internationalis a en fait simplement des zones de guerre  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Tu sort a d'ou ? 30% c'est ce que tu peux avoir si tu gre bien en entreprise individuelle, 24% en auto entreprise, 0% au black, et en entreprises c'est tout compris (avec CGS et tout le toutim) plus de 50%, et a  augment avec la prise en charge obligatoire des mutuelles, donc les charges ont encore augment sous hollande, alors que ca aurai du baisser pour bien faire, c'est donc un trs mauvais gouvernement, le pire au monde aprs Cuba et la Core du nord.


Les charges salariales c'est du salaire indirect vers au salari. Ca fait parti du salaire brut. Quand tu ngocies ton salaire tu le ngocies en brut pas en net.
Le delta entre le brut et le net est mutualis automatiquement (c'est l'employeur qui verse la thune mais c'est le salari qui paie) pour alimenter les caisses de retraite, d'assurance chmage, d'assurance maladie, etc ...

Donc reste les charges patronales. Ces charges varient entre 25 et 40% du salaire brut.

Ton 50% tu le sors d'un chapeau, ou bien tu simplifies et ne fait pas la diffrence entre le brut et le net.

C'est plus clair ?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Travailler  une baisse des charges des entreprises serait autrement plus intelligent.
> Si une entreprise n'embauche pas c'est plus parce qu'un salari cote trop cher que parce qu'il est trop protg par le droit du travail.


Dixit le MEDEF...

Je prfre que l'on parle de cotisations plutt que de charges. Cet argent sert  quelque chose !!

Cf M. Roubaut, prsident de la CGPME : 
_ encore faut-il que les carnets de commandes se remplissent...  (16) rpond-il en toute candeur  la question de savoir si les entreprises sont prtes  embaucher en change  http://blog.mondediplo.net/2014-02-2...t-pas-l-emploi






_

----------


## renoo

> Les charges salariales c'est du salaire indirect vers au salari. Ca fait parti du salaire brut. Quand tu ngocies ton salaire tu le ngocies en brut pas en net.
> Le delta entre le brut et le net est mutualis automatiquement (c'est l'employeur qui verse la thune mais c'est le salari qui paie) pour alimenter les caisses de retraite, d'assurance chmage, d'assurance maladie, etc ...
> 
> Donc reste les charges patronales. Ces charges varient entre 25 et 40% du salaire brut.
> 
> Ton 50% tu le sors d'un chapeau, ou bien tu simplifies et ne fait pas la diffrence entre le brut et le net.
> 
> C'est plus clair ?


Dans les cotisations sociales, il y a aussi des frais de gestion pour grer toutes ces caisses et organismes multiples : c'est le cout de la mutualisation. En tout entre le net touch et le montant pay il y a pratiquement un facteur 2, je pense que c'est le 50% dont il parle.

----------


## Jaujon

> Non je dis juste qu'il faut se rsoudre  une mont du chmage ou en tout cas  une stagnation et trouver plutt une solution pour que le systme continue  fonctionner comme a (comment fera-t-on quand les machines seront capables de faire tout ce que l'on sait faire et qu'on aura un taux de chmage de 80% ?)
> 
> 4-5% de chmage mais les gens qui travaillent arrivent-ils  vivre dignement, c'est comme certains amricains qui cumulent plusieurs jobs mais qui vivent pourtant dans une caravane faute de pouvoir s'offrir mieux.


D'une part, les machines ne sont pas capables de penser, elles savent faire des calculs mais pas rsoudre des problmes.
Deuximement, une machine, ils faut des hommes pour la concevoir, la fabriquer, la produire, la maintenir. Une machine ne peut donc pas monopoliser l'emploi.
Enfin, j'ai l'impression de ne pas m'adresser  des dveloppeurs! Vous avez conscience que notre boulot a dtruit des milliers d'emplois de dactylo, d'archiviste, de standardistes. Mais d'un autre ct, nous avons libr de la main d'oeuvre pour produire plus de valeur ajoute en apportant normment d'intelligence dans les entreprises.
Comment est-ce qu'on peut dire que la robotisation supprime l'emploi alors que le nombre d'employs n'a jamais cess d'augmenter depuis les dbuts de l're industrielle?

----------


## Mingolito

> Les charges salariales c'est du salaire indirect vers au salari. Ca fait parti du salaire brut. Quand tu ngocies ton salaire tu le ngocies en brut pas en net.
> Le delta entre le brut et le net est mutualis automatiquement (c'est l'employeur qui verse la thune mais c'est le salari qui paie) pour alimenter les caisses de retraite, d'assurance chmage, d'assurance maladie, etc ...
> 
> Donc reste les charges patronales. Ces charges varient entre 25 et 40% du salaire brut.
> 
> Ton 50% tu le sors d'un chapeau, ou bien tu simplifies et ne fait pas la diffrence entre le brut et le net.
> 
> C'est plus clair ?


Inscrit-toi dans une socit de portage en tant que cadre (statut normal pour un dveloppeur ou chef de projets), la socit de portage te prends au total plus de 55% de ce que te paie le client, "5% pour sa pomme pour frais de gestion" et 50% pour l'tat, je parles de toutes les charges confondues, pas que de l'URSAFF. Il y  tellement de taxes, prlvements et impts divers que a serais trs long de tous te les citer...



La France est N1 au monde pour les prlvements tatiques, donc le pire pays ou crer une socit pour un investisseur, d'ou le chmage.
Par exemple avant il y avais des bureaux europens de grandes socits  Paris, elles ont migrs pour la plupart  Londres, 8% de charges contre plus de 50% en France il y  pas photo, bye bye les emplois...
Moi a m'est arriv personnellement mon poste  la direction europenne  t supprim et j'ai t remplac par un rosbeef qui y connaissait rien en plus, j'ai du trouver autre chose... Dans le bureau de Paris on tait plus de 100 et la il reste plus que 3 personnes dans un placard pour grer la division franaise...

*Cest prs de 50% de votre salaire complet que ltat vous prend*, et a  augment de beaucoup depuis, c'est dsormais bien plus de 50% avec en sus de nouvelles charges dont la prise en charge mutuelle par les entreprises.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Ca va troller avec les libraux.
Mittrand il tait de gauche ? :/

Pour tricher sur leurs chiffres  du chmages les anglais ont dclar beaucoup de personnes  comme handicap ou inapte au travail.
Maintenant ils revoient les dossiers et culpabilisent les personnes reconnues comme travailleurs handicaps.
http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...7361_3214.html

Le systme britanique est stigmatisant et  brutal.
Son but 
est de tirer tout le monde vers le bas, pour enrichirr une minorit de la City

----------


## renoo

Un petit quizz pour verifier que vous savez reconnaitre le systeme francais : 

http://www.20minutes.fr/economie/178...nglais-chinois

----------


## yann2

Le quizz a faux ds la deuxime question. Les astreintes ont toujours une contrepartie financire ou de repos comme dit plus haut sur le sujet. Visiblement, l'interprtation  ce sujet change selon le mdia. a doit attirer les clics de dire que les astreintes ne sont pas payes  ::aie:: 



Bon, c'est quand mme pas sympa, on est d'accord  ::):

----------


## Pellouaille

> La France est N1 au monde pour les prlvements tatiques, donc le pire pays ou crer une socit pour un investisseur, d'ou le chmage.


Des investisseurs crateur de socit? Les deux mots sonnent faux dans la mme phrase... 
Il n'y a pas de solution miracle contre le chomage... Mais si notre systme, mettant en avant la solidarit (via des cotisations, entre autres biensr) permet d'viter aux investisseurs type 'suceur de sang' (car c'est comme cela que a fini) d'investir leurs pognon en France, le pays s'en passera et s'en portera mieux. D'autant plus si on recherche a prniser une conomie. Les investisseurs obnubils par un rendement  court-terme dtruissent des emplois. En conservant nos convictions (la solidarit, pas le pognon), le pays a un avenir devant lui.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Le quizz a faux ds la deuxime question. Les astreintes ont toujours une contrepartie financire ou de repos comme dit plus haut sur le sujet. Visiblement, l'interprtation  ce sujet change selon le mdia. a doit attirer les clics de dire que les astreintes ne sont pas payes 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon, c'est quand mme pas sympa, on est d'accord


c'est juste que dans le projet de lois il est propos de ne plus les payer les heures d'astreintes

----------


## yann2

> c'est juste que dans le projet de lois il est propos de ne plus les payer les heures d'astreintes


Le projet peut tre lu ici : http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-fran...il-1201003.php

Il est bien prvu une compensation financire en cas d'astreinte. Je ne veux pas dfendre le projet vu que je n'y suis personnellement pas favorable mais, il ne faut pas non plus dformer son contenu (en gros les astreintes, c'est pay mais, quand la personne n'est pas en intervention, c'est considr comme du repos (du repos pay)).

----------


## renoo

> D'autant plus si on recherche a prniser une conomie. Les investisseurs obnubils par un rendement  court-terme dtruissent des emplois. En conservant nos convictions (la solidarit, pas le pognon), le pays a un avenir devant lui.


Parfois quand on monte un business on a besoin d'argent. C'est pas mal aussi, d'avoir des gens (des investisseurs) pour aider contre un rendement.

----------


## Mat.M

> et a  augment avec la prise en charge obligatoire des mutuelles, donc les charges ont encore augment sous hollande


o est le problme ? L'Etat veut rduire la scu  nant c'est le but non avou ; la prise en charge obligatoire par les mutuelles est une mesure vote par le gouvernement prcdent..enfin qu'importe.
Si les mutuelles prennent en charge le systme de sant ,ainsi on pourra considrablement diminuer les dficits de la Scu  et le systme de sant sur le long terme finira par tre partiellement privatis.
En plus a fait une rente pour les mutuelles donc pour des entreprises prives donc tu vois tu te contredis totalement.

Ensuite pour ce qui est de l'imposition de l'Etat halte  la mauvaise foi il y a le CICE et des rductions fiscales de plusieurs dizaines de milliards qui n'ont pas permis de crer de l'emploi pour autant.






> La France est N1 au monde pour les prlvements tatiques, donc le pire pays ou crer une socit pour un investisseur, d'ou le chmage.


c'est faux...par exemple la France pour AirBnb est le deuxime march aprs les USA c'est pareil pour McDonald.
Donc il ne suffit pas que de considrer la fiscalit tu peux investir dans un pays avec fiscalit quasi nulle mais qui n'a pas de march, simple bon sens conomique



> Pour tricher sur leurs chiffres  du chmages les anglais ont dclar beaucoup de personnes  comme handicap ou inapte au travail.
> Le systme britanique est stigmatisant et  brutal.
> Son but 
> est de tirer tout le monde vers le bas, pour enrichirr une minorit de la City


c'est tout  fait exact le traitement du chmage est une fumisterie du ct de la Manche.
Des gens touchant les allocations il y en aussi des jeunes qui peinent  trouver un job il y en a aussi;

simplement en France on ne comprend pas l'anglais












> La crise de l'emplois en France tient plus du systme de financement des entreprises que des charges "crasantes" bien que un peut trop levs pour certaines.
> Si les entreprises ne peuvent obtenir un financement pour faire de la recherche ou sortir de nouveaux services/produits il est normal que l'emplois en ptisse.


exact que l'on baisse ou pas les charges  n pourcents ne changent rien c'est pas a qui va crer de l'emploi pour autant.
Et puis un salari britannique ou amricain cote plus cher qu'un salari franais

----------


## Pellouaille

> Parfois quand on monte un business on a besoin d'argent. C'est pas mal aussi, d'avoir des gens (des investisseurs) pour aider contre un rendement.


Tout a fait d'accord avec vous, il est essentiel de s'entourer. Et c'est encore mieux quand on partage les mme convistions.

----------


## eric.c

Il est bien le tableau mais il serait intressant de l'avoir aussi en valeur. Typiquement, si on compare les retenues en Suisse et en France, en pourcentage il n'y a pas photo. Par contre je pense qu'en pondrant selon les salaires moyens de ces deux pays les montants sont plus faibles en France.

En plus Est-ce que tout figure dans le tableau ? Est on srs, par exemple, que l'assurance maladie qui n'existe que sous forme prive en Suisse (et donc paye par l'assur directement et pas par le biais de cotisations sociales) est bien rpercute dans le tableau ?

Tout a pour dire que si les salaires franais taient moins misreux pour la grande masse des salaris, des cotisations plus faibles en pourcentage assureraient la couverture des dpenses sociales.

----------


## youtpout978

> D'une part, les machines ne sont pas capables de penser, elles savent faire des calculs mais pas rsoudre des problmes.
> Deuximement, une machine, ils faut des hommes pour la concevoir, la fabriquer, la produire, la maintenir. Une machine ne peut donc pas monopoliser l'emploi.
> Enfin, j'ai l'impression de ne pas m'adresser  des dveloppeurs! Vous avez conscience que notre boulot a dtruit des milliers d'emplois de dactylo, d'archiviste, de standardistes. Mais d'un autre ct, nous avons libr de la main d'oeuvre pour produire plus de valeur ajoute en apportant normment d'intelligence dans les entreprises.


On sait bien qu'un jour avec lavnement de l'IA les machines seront capable de penser, crer ... et donc infine de pouvoir faire ce que l'on sait faire, un jour des machines fabriqueront d'autre machine en ayant elle mme grer le processus de A  Z (si rien n'a empcher a avant).




> Comment est-ce qu'on peut dire que la robotisation supprime l'emploi alors que le nombre d'employs n'a jamais cess d'augmenter depuis les dbuts de l're industrielle?


Dans quel sens ? par rapport au nombre d'individu ?

----------


## Traroth2

> Tu touches au tabou des tabous de la politique franaise. Ltat s'engraisse en grande partie sur le dos du travail, en le pnalisant. On a fait mourir des secteurs entiers de notre conomie productive en particulier (industrie, agriculture aujourd'hui) pour pouvoir prlever  mort sur la rmunration des salaris et augmenter le cot du travail, ainsi que sur les bnfices et donc le capital (investissement). On ne se sort pas d'un tel systme indemne d'un simple claquement de doigt. Il faudra des annes voir mme une (petite) rvolution!


C'est l'ouverture des frontires aux importations en provenance de pays objectivement esclavagistes qui a dtruit des pans entiers de l'conomie franaise, pas les cotisations sociales !

----------


## Traroth2

> Comment tu expliques que les autres pays de l'OCDE arrivent au plein emploi (4-5% de chmage) sans remettre en cause la robotisation?


C'est facile : prcarisation gnrale. Les pays dont tu parles ont des taux de pauvret plus levs que la France alors que leur taux de chmage est infrieur. Comment est-ce que toi, tu expliques a ?

Un emploi, a ne sert  rien, si on ne peut pas en vivre.

----------


## Traroth2

> Parfois quand on monte un business on a besoin d'argent. C'est pas mal aussi, d'avoir des gens (des investisseurs) pour aider contre un rendement.


Comme si quelqu'un investissant dans une entreprise en train de se monter et quelqu'un achetant des actions, c'tait la mme chose...

----------


## SteelWiWi

> On sait bien qu'un jour avec lavnement de l'IA les machines seront capable de penser, crer ... et donc infine de pouvoir faire ce que l'on sait faire, un jour des machines fabriqueront d'autre machine en ayant elle mme grer le processus de A  Z (si rien n'a empcher a avant).
> 
> 
> Dans quel sens ? par rapport au nombre d'individu ?


Je ne suis pas trs optimiste pour penser que les machines seront capables de raisonner et de dvelopper des programmes comme nous le faisons. Une machine ne fais quexcuter des instructions qu'elle n'a pas crite. Je ne pense pas que quelque chose qui se contente dexcuter sera  la hauteur de faire de faire une partie des choses qu'on fait. Aprs une machine bien programm peut battre l'homme dans certains domaines, mais je pense que pour d'autres a reste difficile ou inconcevable.

----------


## Bousk

> Par exemple, les fameuses "charges" dont tu parles, suivant ainsi la terminologie du Medef, ce sont en ralit les cotisations sociales qui financent la scurit sociale. A force de les baisser (ce qui pour l'instant n'a aucun effet sur l'embauche, en plus), les caisses de retraite, les caisses de maladie, les caisses de chmage et les caisses d'allocation familiale sont toutes en dficit de manire catastrophique.


Je pense que c'est normal, a n'a jamais t fait qu' court terme.
C'est comme pour l'essence et le prix du baril de ptrole : quand le baril monte, c'est directement rpercut sur le prix de l'essence, mais quand il baisse, a met du temps  s'aligner. Peut-tre qu'avec une baisse qui dure, en laquelle les gens croient, a finirait par se rpercuter.




> Les charges salariales c'est du salaire indirect vers au salari. Ca fait parti du salaire brut. Quand tu ngocies ton salaire tu le ngocies en brut pas en net.
> Le delta entre le brut et le net est mutualis automatiquement (c'est l'employeur qui verse la thune mais c'est le salari qui paie) pour alimenter les caisses de retraite, d'assurance chmage, d'assurance maladie, etc ...
> 
> Donc reste les charges patronales. Ces charges varient entre 25 et 40% du salaire brut.
> 
> Ton 50% tu le sors d'un chapeau, ou bien tu simplifies et ne fait pas la diffrence entre le brut et le net.
> 
> C'est plus clair ?


Part patronale, charge, part salariale, cotisation de X ou Y  Z... tu peux mettre le nom le plus sexy du monde devant, a reste
- pay par l'employeur
- non gagn par le salari
Donc non je n'ai pas l'impression de les payer, par contre mon patron oui. Par contre a peut tre assimil  un manque  gagner, mais faut pas rver si a baisse, la diffrence n'ira pas dans ma poche  ::mouarf::  
Je parle toujours en net pour ma part, parler en brut est hypocrite est pas super pertinent je trouve. Ce qui importe c'est combien tu as en fin de mois (avant que les impots se rappellent  toi.. la voil ma charge salariale).
Quand bien mme a sert  payer la mutuelle, la mutuelle est un avantage de la bote, prlev sur mon salaire, donc que je ne ressens quasi pas.

----------


## youtpout978

> Je pense que c'est normal, a n'a jamais t fait qu' court terme.
> C'est comme pour l'essence et le prix du baril de ptrole : quand le baril monte, c'est directement rpercut sur le prix de l'essence, mais quand il baisse, a met du temps  s'aligner. Peut-tre qu'avec une baisse qui dure, en laquelle les gens croient, a finirait par se rpercuter.


C'est surtout un moyen pour que les entreprises se fassent plus de benef, normment d'entreprise encaisse des CIR alors qu'elles n'en ont pas tant l'utilit que a parce qu'elles ont dj la trsorerie pour assumer de tel cot c'est juste une "optimisation fiscale" (beaucoup de grosse SSI en profite), on en revient toujours au mme, des coups de pouce de l'tat qui au finale profite trs rarement  ceux qui en ont vraiment besoins ou ne remplissent pas les objectifs pour lesquels ils ont t fixs ... il y a qu' voir le rsultat de la TVA rduite pour la restauration.

----------


## gvasseur58

> Je pense que c'est normal, a n'a jamais t fait qu' court terme.
> C'est comme pour l'essence et le prix du baril de ptrole : quand le baril monte, c'est directement rpercut sur le prix de l'essence, mais quand il baisse, a met du temps  s'aligner. Peut-tre qu'avec une baisse qui dure, en laquelle les gens croient, a finirait par se rpercuter.


Ce raisonnement m'inquite : il ressemble  "plus je me trompe, plus je dois continuer, il y a bien un jour o je ne me tromperai pas"...
L'essentiel du texte propos rside dans une destruction des acquis sociaux sans aucune chance de produire le moindre vritable emploi : la sauce librale (une doctrine du 19me sicle) n'a pas cr d'emplois autres que prcaires, instables, mal rmunrs. Pire : un patron n'attend pas des baisses de charges pour embaucher mais une hausse de ses ventes, non ?

----------


## renoo

> L'essentiel du texte propos rside dans une destruction des acquis sociaux sans aucune chance de produire le moindre vritable emploi


Le plafonnement des indemnits va au contraire dtruire massivement de l'emploi en permettant de licencier pour pas cher les salaris devenus moins productifs uss par 30 ans et plus de travail. Et si c'tait la finalit ?

----------


## GR3lh442kR

Voici une ptition concernant cette loi : https://www.change.org/p/loi-travail...ravailnonmerci

----------


## phili_b

> Je ne suis pas trs optimiste pour penser que les machines seront capables de raisonner et de dvelopper des programmes comme nous le faisons. Une machine ne fais quexcuter des instructions qu'elle n'a pas crite. Je ne pense pas que quelque chose qui se contente dexcuter sera  la hauteur de faire de faire une partie des choses qu'on fait. Aprs une machine bien programm peut battre l'homme dans certains domaines, mais je pense que pour d'autres a reste difficile ou inconcevable.


En attendant on a quelque chose de pire : le trading haute frquence sans aucun contrle humain.

----------


## phili_b

> Le plafonnement des indemnits va au contraire dtruire massivement de l'emploi en permettant de licencier pour pas cher les salaris devenus moins productifs uss par 30 ans et plus de travail. Et si c'tait la finalit ?


En fait tout dpend de la taille de la socit. Pour les grosses et moyenne entreprises elles peuvent certainement absorber ces charges. Pour les petites socits, cela freine les gens pour crer des entreprises. Si quelqu'un en toute bonne foi perd jusqu' sa chemise, il va hsiter  2 fois de crer son entreprise et potentiellement des emplois. En plus a peut ruiner la TPE dans sa totalit et donc faire perdre des emplois supplmentaires.

Aprs tout dpend du genre du prjudice. Si une petite entreprise a un souci conomique, une incompatibilit d'humeur et qu'elle respecte les formes, je ne vois l'intrt de la trainer pendant des annes pour lui faire rendre gorge comme certains syndicats veulent le faire.

Par contre s'il y a un prjudice certain et volontaire, comme du harclement (l on ne doit pas tre loin du pnal), des plans sociaux contourns, des purges de salaris pour rembaucher dans la foul, du non respect de la rglementation notamment les heures supplmentaires, le travail de nuit, l effectivement il ne doit pas y avoir un plafond d'indemnits quelque soit la taille de lentreprise.

----------


## Marco46

> Part patronale, charge, part salariale, cotisation de X ou Y  Z... tu peux mettre le nom le plus sexy du monde devant, a reste
> - pay par l'employeur
> - non gagn par le salari
> Donc non je n'ai pas l'impression de les payer, par contre mon patron oui. Par contre a peut tre assimil  un manque  gagner, mais faut pas rver si a baisse, la diffrence n'ira pas dans ma poche  
> Je parle toujours en net pour ma part, parler en brut est hypocrite est pas super pertinent je trouve. Ce qui importe c'est combien tu as en fin de mois (avant que les impots se rappellent  toi.. la voil ma charge salariale).
> Quand bien mme a sert  payer la mutuelle, la mutuelle est un avantage de la bote, prlev sur mon salaire, donc que je ne ressens quasi pas.


Et ben  ::(:  ... T'es bien format par le discours libral, t'es mur pour la tonte.

Tu ne comprends mme pas ce dont tu parles c'est effrayant.

Parler en brut n'est pas hypocrite, c'est parfaitement logique puisqu'une partie des services bases de la socit dont leurs couts sont mutualiss entre les salaris. Les entreprises versent pour le compte des salaris (prlvement  la source et oui a existe).

Il faut qu'on t'explique pourquoi c'est mieux de mutualiser que de faire du 100% individuel ?
Il faut qu'on t'explique ce que c'est que la scurit sociale ? L'assurance chmage ?




> Donc non je n'ai pas l'impression de les payer, par contre mon patron oui. Par contre a peut tre assimil  un manque  gagner, mais faut pas rver si a baisse, la diffrence n'ira pas dans ma poche


N'importe quoi un manque  gagner LOL

Pendant qu'on y est ton salaire net est un manque  gagner pour ton patron  ::roll:: 

C'est du salaire  toi. Si la charge disparaissait l'argent serait transfr en salaire net automatiquement. Il n'y a pas de cas o a irait dans la poche de ton employeur *il s'agit de ton salaire !*

----------


## Marco46

> Inscrit-toi dans une socit de portage en tant que cadre (statut normal pour un dveloppeur ou chef de projets), la socit de portage te prends au total plus de 55% de ce que te paie le client, "5% pour sa pomme pour frais de gestion" et 50% pour l'tat, je parles de toutes les charges confondues, pas que de l'URSAFF. Il y  tellement de taxes, prlvements et impts divers que a serais trs long de tous te les citer...


"Cest prs de 50% de votre salaire complet que ltat vous prend. Pour quels services en retour ?

Par lauteur du site *Libertarianisme.fr*"

C'est sign  ::D:  Je vois pas en quoi citer une source random de la pravda librale pourrait appuyer tes propos.

La propagande est prsente partout, avec des liens pour t'expliquer que les cotisations salariales c'est du vol etc ...

Bref aucun intrt.

Quand  ton graphique le titre c'est cotisation de scurit sociale, on aimerait savoir de quoi a parle exactement.

----------


## yolle

.... Et pour les licenciements, avec les Viandards pour qui on travaillent, cela na tre Royal ..... :-)

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Le projet de loi de Myriam El Khomri prvoit que les Franais puissent travailler plus,


... et pendant ce temps sa collgue Ministre de la Sant annonce la cration d'un groupe d'experts sur le burnout car _"Il est temps de regarder les choses en face. La souffrance au travail, c'est une ralit que l'on ne peut plus escamoter"_.

Donc, on fabrique des malades du travail en retirant petit  petit toutes les protections, mais ce n'est pas grave puisqu'on les soigne. Assez logique, en un sens.

----------


## el_slapper

> "Cest prs de 50% de votre salaire complet que ltat vous prend. Pour quels services en retour ?
> (.../...)


Il y a quand mme un certain nombres de taxes dans le tas. Mais, pour la majorit, tu as raison : c'est essentiellement du revenu diffr(mdical, assurance chmage, retraites). Je suis assez prompt  me plaindre du poids excessif de l'tat dans ce pays, mais il faut rendre  csar ce qui est  csar, et au salari ce qui est au salari. Si je suis malade, au chmage, ou  la retraite, je touche des sous taps directement sur les gens qui cotisent. Et quand je bosse, ceux qui sont malades, au chmage ou  la retraite vivent en tapant sur mes cotisations. C'est le principe mme d'une assurance(enfin, 3).

Simplement, il est facile de manipuler les gens en d corrlant les recettes des dpenses de l'tat dans le discours. Certains gauchistes ne font d'ailleurs pas mieux, en promettant une couverture sociale gnialissime, sans vraiment parler de son cout. Mais les anti-impts sont quand mme spcialement gratins, je trouve.

----------


## Invit

Les gouvernements ont organis les dlocalisations et ruin le pays depuis 40 ans, peut tre juste pas manque d'action.

Ou sont les chaussettes Olympia, le th, les pianos et les violons Franais, le mtal forg dans l'est, les vtements des filatures du nord que l'on produisait avant? 

Il n'y en a plus parce que ils ont organis les dlocalisations, parce que c'est mieux de donner du travail  des gens qui habitent  10 000 kms que  nous. ::mrgreen::  vu qu'ils sont pays 1 euro de l'heure.

prochaine tape : Les agriculteurs... Il ne reste plus qu'eux ... et les deux usines de voitures ::mouarf::  ::lol::  Aprs, y'aura plus rien..

sans parler de la dpendance au ptrole, savamment entretenue, ils empchent le dveloppement de la voiture lectrique, la plupart des gens ne font que 20km pour aller travailler c'est parfait pour la voiture elec.
lorsqu'on google "braquage" dans actualit, c'est la qu'on se rends compte de l'tat rel du coin... Il n'y avait pas plus d'une dizaine de braquage par ans dans les annes 60 voir 2 ou 3.
De nos jours, c'est journalier, comme au brsil. Et le pire, c'est que parfoi je peux le comprendre puisque, sans travail, entre 18 et 25 ans vous n'avez RIEN. Alors comment vivez vous? Ah oui faut rester chez ses parents... Mais c'est pas une vie a ! D'tre jug sans cesse par ses parents  25 ans !

ce qui est un peu bizarre c'est qu'ils ont fait un peu pareil en U.K et aux USA (Dtroit... Etc..)

----------


## Invit

> C'est l'ouverture des frontires aux importations en provenance de pays objectivement esclavagistes qui a dtruit des pans entiers de l'conomie franaise, pas les cotisations sociales !


Bah oui, je suis d'accord, mais a fait dj 45 ans que a a commenc... Et c'est encourag par les gouvenements. Ces pays n'ayant pas de normes sociales, il est tout  fait logique que a allait dtruire les acquis sociaux de cet tat, la France, et tous les emplois. On a aucun besoin d'aller fabriquer nos chaussettes  10 000 kms, c'est faux, c'est juste une gestion mafieuse et corrompue de la production . Corrompue pourquoi ? Par les dirigeants politiques et des multinationales qui encouragent cela, il n'y a personne d'autre. Il m'arrive de penser que des pots de vins on t distribus pour encourager cet tat de fait.

Quand on voit les dpenses nergtiques incroyables provoques par l'affrtement d'un cargo, et le ptrole dpens pour faire les 10 000 kms pour amener les jouets en plastique... Avant , y'avait Solido en france a nous suffisait.

ce qui fait le plus peur,  priori, c'est si le RSA ne peut plus tre pay. Alors, ce qui se passerait serait effroyable, je pense qu'ils passeraient aux tickets de rationnement, mais je ne vois pas comment les loyers seront pays. J'avais vu un reportage sur la Core du Nord ou de gens mourraient de faim dans les rues dans les annes 80 je crois.

Comment peut-on aduler des marques faisant travailler des enfants ou des gens sans protection sociale ni rien, puis qui importent le tout?

----------


## mermich

C'est moi ou ca parle plus du tout du sujet et ca fait que troller, du coup je m'y mets un peu :




> Quand on voit les dpenses nergtiques incroyables provoques par l'affrtement d'un cargo, et le ptrole dpens pour faire les 10 000 kms pour amener les jouets en plastique... Avant , y'avait Solido en france a nous suffisait.


Car c'est tout simplement moins cher que de produire en france.  ::aie:: 




> Comment peut-on aduler des marques faisant travailler des enfants ou des gens sans protection sociale ni rien, puis qui importent le tout?


Car tous le monde (toi et moi compris) achetons ces produits de maniere directe ou indirecte.  :;): 





> lorsqu'on google "braquage" dans actualit, c'est la qu'on se rends compte de l'tat rel du coin... Il n'y avait pas plus d'une dizaine de braquage par ans dans les annes 60 voir 2 ou 3.
> De nos jours, c'est journalier, comme au brsil.


T'as des stats, des chiffres, pour avancer ce que tu dis: moi je suis aller les chercher histoire de me marrer (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classe...ide_volontaire):
Brsil:21,0 pour 1000
France Mtropole:1,0 pour 1000
Donc effectivement si on mets un 2 devant c'est les meme, la comparaison est donc totalement valable.  ::ptdr:: 





> Et le pire, c'est que parfoi je peux le comprendre puisque, sans travail, entre 18 et 25 ans vous n'avez RIEN. Alors comment vivez vous? Ah oui faut rester chez ses parents... Mais c'est pas une vie a ! D'tre jug sans cesse par ses parents  25 ans !


Ecoute coco, si t'as pas de job avec papa/mama ayant tout paye pour toi que veux-tu que je fasse: te dises d'aller travailler la ou il y a des offres (la restauration par exemple). Non car monsieur a son amour propre, mais ensuite se plaigne de vivre chez papa-maman. 


Mais bon c'etait mieux avant: au moyen age , les paysans travaillaient bio, ils etaient pas exploites, les enfants ne travaillaient pas non plus. Il n'y avait pas de pauvres, la secu du moyen age marchait bien, le soins etaient parfait. Je parle aussi de l'esperance de vie des loisirs ou tu as compris ?  ::mouarf:: 


Et pour revenir au sujet:
Personnellement je trouve le dispositif interessant, meme si soyons honnetes cela ne va toucher que tres tres peu de personnes. Donc au final un petard mouille de plus qui fait verser beaucoup d'encre pour rien.

----------


## Mat.M

> Les gouvernements ont organis les dlocalisations et ruin le pays depuis 40 ans.


pourquoi vouloir tout ramener  la faute de l'Etat ? 
Dans ce pays le moindre problme c'est la faute de l'Etat...
il faut savoir ce que vous voulez soit vous voulez le libralisme total c.a.d. libre circulation des marchandises et des services pour l'Economie de march, dregulation de l'conomie...
soit on fait de l'interventionisme d'Etat et du protectionnisme.

Or en France depuis des dcennies il n'est plus possible de faire du protectionisme c'est contraire aux lois de l'Organisation Mondiale du Commerce.

Si on fait du protectionisme en mettant des droits de douane aux imporations eh bien l'Iphone ou le Samsung Galaxy sera pay videmment plus cher.

Et puis a sera catastrophique concernant les exportations au niveau de balance commerciale...dj que la France essaye pniblement d'exporter ce qu'elle produit en comparaison avec l'Allemagne...
Si les Chinois les Amricains ou les Indiens ou autres mettent des droits de douanes levs pour acheter des sacs Vuitton ou des Airbus a mne  la catastrophe

Pour ce qui est des Chaussettes Olympia et du fer forg a n'apporte pas assez de valeur ajoute contrairement  ce que par exemple l'Allemagne est capable d'exporter ( machines outil, voitures de luxe...)

donc on en revient au problme voqu prcedemment c'est qu'on importe en France plus de produits manufacturs made in China ou made In USA ( notamment dans le domaine du logiciel ,ben oui SAP, Oracle , Microsoft c'est pas des marques franaises  ::(: ) qu'on est capable de produiire et d'exporter.
Etant donn que le systme conomique franais est satur avec peu de perspectives de croissance et de dveloppement conomique tout cela a un cot videmment.

Par consquent ces lois pour rformer risquent de  rien..

Ensuite pour finir l'adhsion obligatoire  une mutuelle a t voqu dans un message prcdent.
Mettons que vous cotisez sur votre fiche de paie 1000euros annuels pour une mutuelle , 1000euros c'est un prlvement et du pouvoir d'achat en moins.
Avec 1000euros on peut acheter des produits "bruns" ( tl , appareils hitech) donc des produits imports ce qui ne contribue pas  l'Economie franaise.
ceci dit tout le monde est d'accord que la sant n'a pas de prix.
Mais si vous cotisez x annes et que vous ne tombez jamais malade eh bien vous aurez cotis pour rien donc c'est une bonne partie de  pouvoir d'achat en moins.
Surtout qu'en se retrouvant au chmage la mutuelle ne couvre que pendant un certain temps.
Et puis 1000euros de cotisation  une mutuelle c'est la garantie d'avoir une couverture  minima q dpend des conventions entre mutuelles et employeurs.


Inversement si les salaris ne cotisent pas  des mutuelles eh bien a fait moins de chiffre d'affaire pour les assureurs et les organismes de mutuelle donc moins d'employs..

Il peut y avoir dbat  ce sujet...

----------


## Marco46

> pourquoi vouloir tout ramener  la faute de l'Etat ? 
> Dans ce pays le moindre problme c'est la faute de l'Etat...
> il faut savoir ce que vous voulez soit vous voulez le libralisme total c.a.d. libre circulation des marchandises et des services pour l'Economie de march, dregulation de l'conomie...
> soit on fait de l'interventionisme d'Etat et du protectionnisme.
> 
> Or en France depuis des dcennies il n'est plus possible de faire du protectionisme c'est contraire aux lois de l'Organisation Mondiale du Commerce.
> 
> Si on fait du protectionisme en mettant des droits de douane aux imporations eh bien l'Iphone ou le Samsung Galaxy sera pay videmment plus cher.


Les seuls horizons que tu proposes c'est soit l'ultra-libralisme soit le repli total sur soi ?

Tu crois pas qu'il est possible d'tre un peu plus nuanc ?

Le coup de soit protectionnisme soit libralisme c'est de la pure foutaise. Tous les tats du monde,  commencer par les USA sont protectionnistes quand a les arrange. Il n'y a qu'en Europe o on applique btement la doxa.

De mme sur linterventionnisme d'tat, j'aimerai savoir si pour toi briser des grves et interdire les syndicats ce n'est pas de linterventionnisme d'tat ? Pareil sur le dumping social. C'est bel et bien du protectionnisme.

Les dfinitions dans cette histoire n'ont rien de scientifiques, elles dpendent avant tout du point de vue de celui qui s'exprime, et plus spcifiquement de ses intrts personnels.

----------


## Kearz

Je fais quasiment jamais 35h mais les semaines ou j'ai des choses de prvu, j'aime bien pouvoir les faire. 
Et au final, les franais font souvent plus de 35h, c'est encore un combat contre des moulins  vent. 
Toucher aux 35h, c'est juste redonner du pouvoir aux patrons, sans gain. a ne changera pas le chmage, a ne changera pas l'tat de sant des entreprises. 
La seule chose que a va changer c'est que vous ne pourrez plus dire  vos entretiens annuels "je m'investis, je fais des heures quand il faut".  ::roll:: 

Quand je vois ce que propose la droite/la gauche/les extrmes en France, il n'y a vraiment pas un seul parti politique qui donne envie de voter pour lui.  ::roll:: 

Il faut de la souplesse dans l'emploi mais c'est pas comme a qu'il faut faire: 
- facilit le reconversion.
- facilit la cration/tentative d'entreprise. (AE tait une bonne ide, mais la c'est une version brouillon qui a t lanc dans la nature)
- facilit les accords entre employ et entreprise. (et c'est pas en bornant des indemnits qu'on facilite les accords.) 





> Il y a quand mme un certain nombres de taxes dans le tas. Mais, pour la majorit, tu as raison : c'est essentiellement du revenu diffr(mdical, assurance chmage, retraites). 
> [...]
> Mais les anti-impts sont quand mme spcialement gratins, je trouve.


A lire ton discours on dirait qu'il y a "pro-impt" & "anti-impt". 

Je suis pas sur que la question est l, bien sr on doit payer des impts, la question c'est combien? 

Le problme c'est quand mme le cumule, si je prends mon foyer fiscal (2 travailleurs / pas d'enfant): 
- Revenu brut ~60K
- Charge salariale: 16K
- Revenu net 44K
- Impt sur revenu (estim, au vu de l'anne prcdente): 3K
- Taxe diverse (ex: habitation, foncire,...): 2.5K

Income: 60K
Outcome en impt/charge obligatoire: 21,5K 

35% de charge obligatoire de l'tat ou apparent. 
Et, quand bien mme, on considre que les charges salariales c'est pour payer mon chmage, ma retraite _(que je n'aurais pas, puisque a n'existera plus d'ici l)_: a fait 12.5% d'impt. 

A cela, s'ajoute les taxes indirectes (TVA, Essence), pour simplifier en consommation mon foyer doit tre  ~1500/mois avec une TVA de 20% a fait 3600/an. _(j'ai simplifi, oui il y a de la TVA rduite mais il y a aussi les taxes monstrueuse du gazoil.)_

Donc maintenant a fait ~42% (resp 21% hors charges salariales) d'impt.

_Et a, c'est avec des salaires qui tape  peine dans la tranche 14% d'impt. Ceux qui gagnent un peu plus doivent surement taper les 50% et ceux qui gagnent beaucoup doivent dfiscaliser pour retourner sous les 30-40%._

Donc les impts, oui, mais il serait peut-tre temps d'appuyer sur le bouton reset et de refaire un truc plus juste, plus global. 
Dj par lintgration de *tous* les impts dans le salaire pour vraiment savoir combien on paye et combien on gagne. 
Et mettre une limite, tout impt cumuler, l'tat (+ institution) de devrait pas pouvoir prendre plus de 35% de ce que l'on gagne en brut via limpt. 
Voir fixer le taux, si on prend 35%, et ben aujourd'hui on dit les charges salariales maintenant c'est 35% mais a intgre tous les impts et taxes.
On moins on saurait: "Ok, a c'est mon net, je peux le dpenser, je dois pas conomiser la rgule des impts en septembre et pour la taxe d'habitation de dcembre et pour la taxe concombre d'octobre".

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Rforme du droit de travail : la ptition  Loi Travail : non, merci !  a recueilli prs de 300 000 signatures* 
*en cinq jours * 

Suite au projet de loi de Myriam El Khomri sur  lavenir de la ngociation collective, du travail et de lemploi  qui a suscit la controverse, des militants se sont organiss pour manifester leur mcontentement. C'est le cas par exemple de change.org, de la militante fministe Caroline De Haas, qui a mis sur pied jeudi dernier une ptition qui a pour dessein de faire plier la ministre du Travail.

En quelques jours,  Loi Travail : non, merci !  la ptition s'opposant  la rforme du code du travail a recueilli presque 300 000 voix. Parmi les points soulevs auxquels s'oppose la ptition figurent :

en cas de licenciement illgal, lindemnit prudhomale est plafonne  15 mois de salaire ;les 11 heures de repos obligatoire par tranche de 24 heures peuvent tre fractionnes ;les temps dastreinte peuvent tre dcompts des temps de repos ;une entreprise peut, par accord, baisser les salaires et changer le temps de travail ;il suffit dun accord dentreprise pour que les heures supplmentaires soient 5 fois moins rmunres ;le dispositif  forfaits-jours , qui permet de ne pas dcompter les heures de travail, est tendu ;une mesure peut-tre impose par rfrendum contre lavis de 70 % des syndicats ;une entreprise peut faire un plan social sans avoir de difficults conomiques ;aprs un accord d'entreprise, un salari (h/f) qui refuse un changement dans son contrat de travail peut tre licenci ;par simple accord on peut passer de 10 h  12 h de travail maximum par jour.

Mme au sein du Parti socialiste le projet ne fait pas l'unanimit. Jean-Christophe Cambadlis, le premier secrtaire du Parti socialiste et dput de Paris, a dclar jeudi dernier quil aurait du mal  voter la rforme du travail  dans ltat  et a appel  discuter le texte qui  ne montre pas  d' quilibre  entre  flexibilit  et  scurit  notamment sur la question du  licenciement conomique .

La section de Mulhouse du parti est alle encore plus loin, en conseillant  Myriam El Khomri de prendre une carte dadhsion aux Rpublicains. Elle a par la suite affirm que  puisque les valeurs du socialisme ne sont plus dfendues par le gouvernement, il ne reste que des sections peuples de militants qui portent toujours cet idal socialiste. Dsormais l'avant-garde du socialisme sont les sections. Il est de notre rle de rappeler les idaux et les espoirs de plusieurs gnrations de travailleurs. Le socialisme dispose d'un hritage que nous devons dfendre sincrement, car telle est notre dignit de militants et la raison d'tre de notre engagement dsintress. Nous devons agir pour la France et son avenir .  

 ::fleche::  voir la ptition change.org

Source : site ddi  la ptition contre la rforme du droit du travail, Twitter PS Mullhouse, interview de Jean-Christophe Cambadlis

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  le forum droit du travail

----------


## Mat.M

> Les seuls horizons que tu proposes c'est soit l'ultra-libralisme soit le repli total sur soi ?
> 
> Tu crois pas qu'il est possible d'tre un peu plus nuanc ?


je ne propose rien de particulier; c'est pas  moi qu'il faut s'en prendre, c'est au systme... ::D: 
j'ai simplement pos une question.
Ce que j'ai cris n'est pas une prise de position c'est poser une question sur un mode neutre.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les intervenants sur ce forum lorsqu'ils lisent le moindre texte jugent cela comme une opinion politique.
Je n'ai pas d'opinion politique.
En France et dans les mentalits c'est une manie systmatique de juger le moindre truc , c'est impossible d'expliquer quelque chose de manire neutre les gens comprennent de travers.
C'est invitable soit on est de gauche soit on est de droite mais jamais neutre...
L c'est vraiment inquitant 




> coup de soit protectionnisme soit libralisme c'est de la pure foutaise. Tous les tats du monde,  commencer par les USA sont protectionnistes quand a les arrange. Il n'y a qu'en Europe o on applique btement la doxa.


mais je n'ai jamais affirm le contraire... ::mrgreen:: 




> De mme sur linterventionnisme d'tat, j'aimerai savoir si pour toi briser des grves et interdire les syndicats ce n'est pas de linterventionnisme d'tat ? Pareil sur le dumping social. C'est bel et bien du protectionnisme.


? Je n'ai pas formul une prise de position j'ai formul une constatation... ::koi:: 
je ne suis pas du tout engag politiquement la seule vrit en conomie c'est la rentabilit financire que l'on veuille ou non.
A notre niveau si tu veux tre pay  la fin du mois il faut bien que l'entreprise qui te fait travailler fasse du chiffre d'affaire.
Maintenant pour ce qui est des considrations globales et macro-conomiques je ne me prononcerais pas c'est trs complexe  apprcier et effectivement il faut tre nuanc...



> Il faut de la souplesse dans l'emploi mais c'est pas comme a qu'il faut faire: 
> - facilit le reconversion.
> - facilit la cration/tentative d'entreprise. (AE tait une bonne ide, mais la c'est une version brouillon qui a t lanc dans la nature)


c'est certain que faciliter la cration d'entreprise c'est une excellente chose...mais il ne faut pas s'arrter sur la premire tape qui est la cration pure et dure seule.
Une majorit de gens pensent qu'il suffit de crer une entreprise et les problmes vont disparatre par enchantement.
Crer une entreprise c'est avant tout avoir des clients qui rtribuent en contrepartie de la vente de produits ( manufacturs ou pas ) ou bien de services..crer une entreprise c'est un march avant tout..et puis aussi un modle d'affaire/business plan qui tienne la route.
Mais mme avec un bon _business plan_ rien ne prouve qu'une entreprise puisse tenir la route...
l'Economie de march a veut bien dire ce que a veut dire c'est par image ,tre sur un march et vendre des produits sur un tal..
donc je n'ai pas de clients qui vont me payer, pas de clientle pas de chiffre d'affaire potentiel eh bien je ne veux pas crer d'entreprise et je prfre rester salari....plutt que de prendre des risques et contracter des dettes ventuelles.

----------


## Traroth2

> Part patronale, charge, part salariale, cotisation de X ou Y  Z... tu peux mettre le nom le plus sexy du monde devant, a reste
> - pay par l'employeur
> - non gagn par le salari
> Donc non je n'ai pas l'impression de les payer, par contre mon patron oui. Par contre a peut tre assimil  un manque  gagner, mais faut pas rver si a baisse, la diffrence n'ira pas dans ma poche  
> Je parle toujours en net pour ma part, parler en brut est hypocrite est pas super pertinent je trouve. Ce qui importe c'est combien tu as en fin de mois (avant que les impots se rappellent  toi.. la voil ma charge salariale).
> Quand bien mme a sert  payer la mutuelle, la mutuelle est un avantage de la bote, prlev sur mon salaire, donc que je ne ressens quasi pas.


C'est bizarre, comme manire de raisonner. Tu sembles penser que les cotisations sociales, c'est simplement du fric qu'on te prend. Mais sans a, tu n'aurais pas de caisse de maladie, de chmage ou de retraite. Tu comprends ce que a implique, ou pas du tout ? Tu ne pourrais plus te soigner, en tout cas pas en cas de maladie grave, et dans tes vieux jours ou si tu te retrouves au chmage, a serait la misre.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pendant qu'on y est ton salaire net est un manque  gagner pour ton patron 
> 
> C'est du salaire  toi. Si la charge disparaissait l'argent serait transfr en salaire net automatiquement. Il n'y a pas de cas o a irait dans la poche de ton employeur *il s'agit de ton salaire !*


La part salariale. La part patronale, si on a la rduit, a va directement dans la poche du patron. C'est bien pour a que ceux qui prtendent que c'est la mme chose racontent n'importe quoi !

----------


## Traroth2

> Car c'est tout simplement moins cher que de produire en france.


Mais c'est loin d'tre une raison suffisante. C'est d'abord parce que ces produits fabriqus  bas cots peuvent tre imports en France ! C'est a, la raison ! La Chine, a fait longtemps que ses travailleurs sont moins pays qu'en France, mais pendant longtemps, on n'avait pas le droit d'importer des produits fabriqus dans ces conditions. Pourquoi avoir chang ? Question subsidiaire : tu as l'impression que les produits sont moins chers dans le commerce, depuis qu'on importe des produits aussi bon march ? Moi pas...

----------


## Traroth2

> Les seuls horizons que tu proposes c'est soit l'ultra-libralisme soit le repli total sur soi ?
> 
> Tu crois pas qu'il est possible d'tre un peu plus nuanc ?
> 
> Le coup de soit protectionnisme soit libralisme c'est de la pure foutaise. Tous les tats du monde,  commencer par les USA sont protectionnistes quand a les arrange. Il n'y a qu'en Europe o on applique btement la doxa.
> 
> De mme sur linterventionnisme d'tat, j'aimerai savoir si pour toi briser des grves et interdire les syndicats ce n'est pas de linterventionnisme d'tat ? Pareil sur le dumping social. C'est bel et bien du protectionnisme.
> 
> Les dfinitions dans cette histoire n'ont rien de scientifiques, elles dpendent avant tout du point de vue de celui qui s'exprime, et plus spcifiquement de ses intrts personnels.


Ben on pourrait par exemple mettre en place des tarifs douaniers dfinis par la situation du droit du travail, la situation sociale, fiscale et environnementale, ainsi que par la rciprocit des pays exportateurs, a serait pas mal, a, non ? Ca permettrait de protger notre march du travail tout en poussant  la fin de l'esclavage dans ces pays.

----------


## Kearz

Attention, le postulat de base disant que "fabriquer en chine, c'est moins cher" est faux. 

(Cot de fabrication en Chine + cot de livraison) = Cot total de fabrication en Chine. 

Fabriquer en chine *peut* tre moins cher mais c'est au cas par cas. 
_(c'est un peu comme le dveloppement informatique en Inde, a peut tre moins cher. a dpend du cas.)_

Dans de rare cas, le coup de fabrication en France pour vendre en chine, peut tre moins cher. 
Si les matires premires sont en France par exemple _(et le cot de livraison France vers chine est moins cher que le cot Chine vers France. C'est pas cher, c'est pour viter que les bateaux rentrent  vide)_.

Donc la mondialisation  bon dos & les charges ne sont pas forcement une justification au chmage (par contre, c'est une raison  la stagnation des salaires).

----------


## phili_b

> Attention, le postulat de base disant que "fabriquer en chine, c'est moins cher" est faux. 
> 
> (Cot de fabrication en Chine + cot de livraison) = Cot total de fabrication en Chine.


Ce n'est pas "si moins cher" que cela en plus, et pas seulement en raison du cot de fabrication  et de livraison. 

En fait ce n'est pas seulement la Chine qui a propos des bas cots, ce sont surtout les importateurs qui ont fait appel  des produits  bas cots, mais je ne serai pas tonn que ces baisses de prix n'aient pas toujours profit aux consommateurs, par exemple en encaissant la diffrence en marge bnficiaire.

----------


## yolle

????????? .......... et quel rapport avec le sujet initial de la com ???? Les geeks, tu leur laisses faire, cela drape ....  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> ????????? .......... et quel rapport avec le sujet initial de la com ???? Les geeks, tu leur laisses faire, cela drape ....


Tu ne fais pas le lien entre mondialisation et rforme du code du travail ?  ::roll::

----------


## Saverok

> Ben on pourrait par exemple mettre en place des tarifs douaniers dfinis par la situation du droit du travail, la situation sociale, fiscale et environnementale, ainsi que par la rciprocit des pays exportateurs, a serait pas mal, a, non ? Ca permettrait de protger notre march du travail tout en poussant  la fin de l'esclavage dans ces pays.


Comme tjrs, cela aurait du sens si la notation (critre, barme et valuation) tait commun pour tous.
Si la France est seule  appliquer des droits de douane  gomtrie variable, on va s'isoler juste encore un peu plus et le rsultat sera l'effet inverse de celui escompt.

----------


## TiranusKBX

Le plus emmerdant dans tout a c'est que l'on brule des Milliards de litres de Mazout  l'heure pour faire avancer les cargo gants,
le tout au passage en tuant des espces marine bombardes de basse frquence(pour l'quivalent humain un A380 en dcollage juste  ct de soit SANS les protections)
Bref la mondialisation tel quelle est actuellement c'est la destruction de la plante pour assouvir la cupidit de chacun assortie par du chmage de masse vus que l'on concentre les productions  certains endroits le tout en continuant la surpopulation humaine. 

OUI j'ai beaucoup digress mais dans ce monde ultra-capitaliste peut-tre la 3me guerre mondiale ou une horrible pandmie tuant le majorit de la population mondiale changerons les choses ?

----------


## yento

> OUI j'ai beaucoup digress mais dans ce monde ultra-capitaliste peut-tre la 3me guerre mondiale ou une horrible pandmie tuant le majorit de la population mondiale changerons les choses ?


Personnellement je paris sur la premire option  ::mouarf:: 

Suffit de regarder la liste des guerres => https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...s_de_la_France
On a jamais tenu plus de quelques dizaines d'annes sans grosse guerre. La prochaine devrait pas tarder. Elle est dj en retard.  ::zekill::

----------


## renoo

> Et mettre une limite, tout impt cumuler, l'tat (+ institution) de devrait pas pouvoir prendre plus de 35% de ce que l'on gagne en brut via limpt. 
> Voir fixer le taux, si on prend 35%, et ben aujourd'hui on dit les charges salariales maintenant c'est 35% mais a intgre tous les impts et taxes.
> On moins on saurait: "Ok, a c'est mon net, je peux le dpenser, je dois pas conomiser la rgule des impts en septembre et pour la taxe d'habitation de dcembre et pour la taxe concombre d'octobre".


35% c'est surement totalement insuffisant, tu vas travailler 40 ans (si tu as la chance de ne pas faire trop de chomage) et en vivre 80 : d'o vient l'argent pour les 40 ans restant ? Rien que pour la sant, aujourd'hui c'est entre 10 et 15% du PIB et ce qui coute le plus cher la dedans c'est la fin de vie. Par ailleurs, le calcul  partir du brut est trange, il faut prendre  partir du cout employeur. Il faut financer : le chomage, la retraite, la sant, la formation et l'ducation, les dpenses rgaliennes (arme, police, justice), les infrastructures, la culture, la lutte contre la misre et j'en oublie .... alors 35% c'est illusoire.

----------


## renoo

> Et ben  ... T'es bien format par le discours libral, t'es mur pour la tonte.
> 
> Tu ne comprends mme pas ce dont tu parles c'est effrayant.
> 
> Parler en brut n'est pas hypocrite, c'est parfaitement logique puisqu'une partie des services bases de la socit dont leurs couts sont mutualiss entre les salaris. Les entreprises versent pour le compte des salaris (prlvement  la source et oui a existe).
> 
> Il faut qu'on t'explique pourquoi c'est mieux de mutualiser que de faire du 100% individuel ?
> Il faut qu'on t'explique ce que c'est que la scurit sociale ? L'assurance chmage ?


Dans ce cas, il ne faut pas compter en brut, mais compter en "cout pour l'employeur", car la majorit des des cotisations sociales est paye par l'employeur. Par ailleurs, on peut rflchir  augmenter le net et baisser la solidarit, si cela ne va pas directement dans la poche des employeurs. L'effet de l'introduction d'un jour de carrence sur arret maladie dans la fonction publique tait tristement impressionnant.

----------


## tpericard

Hello,

Ce qui frappe dans cette proposition de loi c'est le fait que par un accord collectif ( 30% minima) on puisse faire MOINS qu'avec la loi. Jusqu' prsent le "collectif" reprsentait un "mieux", maintenant il reprsentera un moins bien  ::(: 
Exemples pour ceux qui ne saisissent pas :
- pour l'instant, un certain nombre de jours de cong (4 si je ne m'abuse) sont accords en cas de dcs d'un proche. Demain, cela pourra tre 1j de cong seulement,
- La tranche de repos de 11h journalier pourra tre fractionne,
- de 10h maximale le salari pourra faire 12h maximales !

Avant c'tait "travailler plus pour gagner plus" (ce qui avait un certain sens),
Maintenant a sera "travailler plus pour gagner autant voire moins" !

----------


## TiranusKBX

@tpericard les jours de congs en cas de dcs d'un proche sont fix dans les conventions collectives, sur la mienne 1 jour pour un membre quelconque de la famille, 2 jours pour un parent proche

----------


## hardballer

J'ai beaucoup de mal avec la formule :"une mesure peut-tre impose par rfrendum contre lavis de 70 % des syndicats ;" dans la dernire dpche.

je trouve que les termes "imposer" et "rfrendum" sont antagonistes, je n'ai rien contre les syndicats mais comment peuvent ils prtendre tre plus reprsentatifs qu'un rfrendum parmi tous les salaris ? 

De plus, si les salaris acceptent une mesure par rfrendum, celle-ci n'est pas impose non ?

On pense ce que l'on veut de cette rforme, mais le ton de la dpche est bien trop partisan  mon got.

----------


## renoo

> J'ai beaucoup de mal avec la formule :"une mesure peut-tre impose par rfrendum contre lavis de 70 % des syndicats ;" dans la dernire dpche.
> 
> je trouve que les termes "imposer" et "rfrendum" sont antagonistes, je n'ai rien contre les syndicats mais comment peuvent ils prtendre tre plus reprsentatifs qu'un rfrendum parmi tous les salaris ? 
> 
> De plus, si les salaris acceptent une mesure par rfrendum, celle-ci n'est pas impose non ?
> 
> On pense ce que l'on veut de cette rforme, mais le ton de la dpche est bien trop partisan  mon got.


Parce qu'il s'agit d'un rfrendum par entreprise et pas d'un rfrendum global fixant des rgles communes  la profession : fixer les rgles de droit par entreprise me semble franchement bancal. Par ailleurs, si tu as sign un contrat de travail fixant un certain nombre de choses avec un employeur et qu'ensuite un rfrendum d'entreprise change ce cadre (pex en augmentant la dure de travail), alors on peut bien parler d'imposer. 

Comme indiqu plus haut, les rgles communes tant auparavant toujours plus protectrices (si droit > convention collection alors droit s'applique, si convention > contrat alors convention s'applique...).

----------


## hardballer

OK, dans ce sens l "imposer" (au niveau d'un salari) me conviens mieux, mais, hormis le fait que la ngociation se fasse au niveau de l'entreprise et non plus de la branche, a ne change pas grand chose par rapport au cas prsent non ? 

ex : dans ma branche on a un forfait jour 214 jours, ce qui est plus avantageux que le code du travail je prsume puisque nombre d'entreprises ont un forfait 218j.

Si demain un nouvel accord de branche le fait passer  216 jours , j'y aurais galement perdu quelque soit mon contrat de travail non ? (c'est une vraie question, que se passe t'il si mon contrat prvoit 214j mais que le nouvel accord de branche passe  216j ? )


Par contre il est certain que les syndicats auront plus de poids dans des ngociations au niveau de la branche que de l'entreprise.

----------


## chaya

a ne choque personne le lobbying patronal pour rformer le code du travail ? On sait que les grandes fortunes franaise sont de plus en plus riches alors que c'est la 'crise' en France, mais ils veulent des employs qui cotent toujours moins cher, tout en les faisant travailler plus pour avoir moins de salaris  payer et donc plus de chmage sur le court terme, sachant que sur le long terme beaucoup d'emplois seront remplacs par des machines.

La TVA pour la restauration, vous vous rappelez ? Combien ont rduit les prix ? Combien ont embauch des salaris ? On sait tous ou est pass ce gnreux cadeau de l'tat suites aux cris des grassouillets patrons dans la restauration.
Tous les jours ont voit des entreprises qui font d'un cot des bnfices et versent intressement + participation, et de l'autre des plans de 'dgraissage' pour remplacer les salaris les moins rentables par du sang neuf.

Et quand le chmage grandit vous pensez que a arrange qui ? Les entreprises! Elles vous mettent la pression car elles savent qu'elle en auront 10 derrire qui feront la queue pour vous remplacer  moins cher. Ces rformes on sait tous que les entreprises ont dj leurs parades: Interim, Prestataires,  Dlocalisation, CDD  rptition (Mon pouse en est  son 80me CDD pour 7.5 ans de travail au mme poste, c'est hors la loi mais vu qu'il s'agit d'un employeur public ils se le permettent)

Le vrai dsir derrire c'est de redcouper le gteau au dsavantage du salari pour engraisser toujours les mmes.

La vritable erreur c'est d'avoir dsindustrialis la France en pensant qu'on tait plus intelligent que des chinois qui resteraient sous-traitant tte leurs vies et que l'avenir tait dans les mtiers intellectuels et de service (On ne remerciera pas un certain ministre pour cela...)

La rforme du code du travail doit commencer par une rforme des pratiques des dirigeants,  un cadrage sur les rmunrations, le partage des bnfices, l'allgement des charges pour les petites structures, car il est l le problme, c'est les gros qui font le lobbying mais en faite c'est les petites entreprises qui souffrent.

----------


## renoo

> OK, dans ce sens l "imposer" (au niveau d'un salari) me conviens mieux, mais, hormis le fait que la ngociation se fasse au niveau de l'entreprise et non plus de la branche, a ne change pas grand chose par rapport au cas prsent non ?


Si car aujourd'hui si la loi est plus favorable c'est la loi qui s'applique et si ton contrat de travail est plus favorable c'est ton contrat qui s'applique. Par ailleurs, je pense que c'est plus sain d'avoir des bons accords au niveau des branches que des accords diffrents dans chaque boite. Cela rend en plus lisible les conditions de travail.

----------


## Marco46

> Dans ce cas, il ne faut pas compter en brut, mais compter en "cout pour l'employeur", car la majorit des des cotisations sociales est paye par l'employeur.


Comment a il ne faut pas compter en brut ?

Le salaire brut c'est du salaire au mme titre que le salaire net. Il n'appartient pas  l'employeur, a ne peut en aucun cas tre considr comme un cout pour l'employeur au mme titre que des cotisations patronales. Tu te trompes de nature.




> Par ailleurs, on peut rflchir  augmenter le net et baisser la solidarit, si cela ne va pas directement dans la poche des employeurs. L'effet de l'introduction d'un jour de carrence sur arret maladie dans la fonction publique tait tristement impressionnant.


Ce qui n'aura aucun effet sur la comptitivit des entreprises.

Si tu as 40KE de brut dont 30 de net et que tu passes  35 de net, le cout pour l'employeur est toujours de 40.

Le dbat sur ce point est surtout de savoir si on veut un systme priv  l'amricaine o seuls les riches peuvent se soigner correctement et o il faut rajouter la marge des assureurs au cout du systme ou bien un systme mutualis un peu plus juste mais certainement moins bien gr.

----------


## renoo

> Comment a il ne faut pas compter en brut ?
> 
> Le salaire brut c'est du salaire au mme titre que le salaire net. Il n'appartient pas  l'employeur, a ne peut en aucun cas tre considr comme un cout pour l'employeur au mme titre que des cotisations patronales. Tu te trompes de nature.


Le brut c'est une cote mal taille, pourquoi tu ne considres pas les cotisations patronales comme galement du salaire mutualis ? crois tu que l'employeur puisse ne pas payer cette partie qui va indirectement (chomage, retraite, secu) dans la poche des salaris.





> Le dbat sur ce point est surtout de savoir si on veut un systme priv  l'amricaine o seuls les riches peuvent se soigner correctement et o il faut rajouter la marge des assureurs au cout du systme ou bien un systme mutualis un peu plus juste mais certainement moins bien gr.


On peut aussi dbattre du niveau de mutualisation souhaite et diminuer la partie mutualise si les couts de gestion sont trop importants.

----------


## Kearz

> 35% c'est surement totalement insuffisant, tu vas travailler 40 ans (si tu as la chance de ne pas faire trop de chomage) et en vivre 80 : d'o vient l'argent pour les 40 ans restant ? Rien que pour la sant, aujourd'hui c'est entre 10 et 15% du PIB et ce qui coute le plus cher la dedans c'est la fin de vie. Par ailleurs, le calcul  partir du brut est trange, il faut prendre  partir du cout employeur. Il faut financer : le chomage, la retraite, la sant, la formation et l'ducation, les dpenses rgaliennes (arme, police, justice), les infrastructures, la culture, la lutte contre la misre et j'en oublie .... alors 35% c'est illusoire.


Si tu bosse 40 ans et que tu commence a bosser  20 ans, il reste 20 ans financer, pas 40.

J'ai dis 35% depuis le brut, a veut pas dire qu'il ne faut plus de charge patronal. 

Les 35% sur le brut c'est pour limiter l'impt  quelques choses de logique, aujourd'hui tu as: 
- 23% de charge sur le salaire
- XX% sur ton salaire en fonction de ce que tu gagne
- XXXX de taxe local
- ... 

Si tu prends la logique standard, ben les 23% actuelle, existe encore. Il y a 12% de plus au titre de l'impt global. 

Aprs que l'tat divise ses 12% comme il veut. Il peut dire 7% pour lui au titre de l'impt sur le revenu & 3% au titre des impts locaux et 2% au titre de la solidarit, si a l'amuse. 

C'est histoire qu'on est un NET, NET. Aujourd'hui, tu retiens ta consommation parce que tu ne sais pas quels impts/taxe va te tomber sur la tronche dans quelques mois. Donc moins de consommation moins de revenu pour tout le monde: patron, tat. 

Donc on garde les 23% existant + charge patronale pour financer chmage/maladie/etc..

D'ailleurs, les dpenses de l'tat sont  revoir et elle ne sont pas  revoir l o elles sont revus actuellement: 
- Ce n'est pas en faisant de coupe dans les hpitaux qu'on va avoir une meilleure socit. 
- La culture? Ma redevance TV, est-ce que c'est vraiment de la culture? Pourquoi les chanes de France Tlvision ne savent pas s'auto-financer alors que de nombreuses chane y arrive? (Pourquoi la culture, de faon global, n'arrive pas  ce financer elle mme? Ou obtenir des financement via financement collaboratif/mcnat? Si une exposition ne peut pas se financer, c'est peut-tre parce qu'elle nintresse pas assez de monde? etc.)
- La justice: pourquoi les prisonniers devraient tre un cot pour nous? Peut-on pas employer les prisonniers pour qu'il s'auto-finance en tout ou partie?  _(

 le cot des prisons ?)_ 
- L'administration Franaise..Oh, ben si on simplifie les impts (via le systme plus haut), on peut-tre simplifier une grosse partie de l'administration? Simplification = rduction des coup. 
- Le gouvernement: l, il y a des rductions  faire, non?  ::):  Est-ce qu'on a besoin de X ministres avec Y dlgus avec Z assistant et W fonction support? Est-ce qu'on a besoin de faire des repas de luxe avec des alcools de luxe? _(je dis pas qu'il faut recevoir des chefs d'tats avec un frite-knacki!)_
- La police/gendarmerie: augmentons les amendes pour comportement dangereux. Je dis pas qu'il faut faire raquer celui qui roule a 150 sur une autoroute vide. Par contre "une amende forfaitaire de 135 " pour alcoolmie, mais c'est l qu'il faut le lcher, lcher l'amende  plus de 1000. 
- Arme: il faudrait peut-tre arrter d'agir pour les autres sans qu'ils nous finance. L'ide du finance via l'Europe commence  faire son chemin, c'est un bon pas. 
- Education: les profs sont peut-tre sous pay mais aussi en sous travail (le salaire est liss sur l'anne mais ils ont bien un salaire qui vaut uniquement les 10 mois travaills). Donc l'ducation c'est un sujet plus complexe. 
- Chmage: il faudrait peut-tre le borner un peu plus maximum (~6900), ne serait-ce qu'a 4000 (qui serait dj beaucoup plus que nos voisins). 
- C'est pas en finanant la misre qu'on la combat, c'est plutt comme a qu'on ferme les yeux sur des problmes socitales. D'ailleurs, il y a peut-tre un systme  mettre en place, pour faire travailler un minimum les personnes qui sont "financer" post-chmage, ils ont dpass leur cotisation, il pourrait faire du bnvolat (obligatoire, oui c'est un non sens) quelques heures de temps en temps?


Tout a pour dire que oui, 35% du brut (sans retirer les charges salariales), a peut financer l'tat. 

De toute faon l'tat prend la direction oppos de ce qu'il faut faire sur le travail, sur les impts, sur les dpenses. 
"La France est toujours en avance d'une rvolution car elle est toujours en retard d'une rforme" (citation de _jenesaisplusqui_). 
Encore quelques rformes  l'opposs de ce qu'il faut faire et on aura notre petite rvolution.  ::): 



EDIT: 
@Renoo on s'loigne, en effet. Je suis pas d'accord avec toi mais si je te rponds, on va s'loigner encore plus. 
Moi,  la rigueur, j'ai rien contre le fait de finir en message priv s'il faut.  :;):

----------


## renoo

> Si tu bosse 40 ans et que tu commence a bosser  20 ans, il reste 20 ans financer, pas 40.


Il aura quand mme fallu financer les 20 premires annes. Qui paye et qui dois payer la ? seulement les parents ? Qui payera pour ta retraite (sachant qu'on cotise pour la gnration d'avant) ?




> Les 35% sur le brut c'est pour limiter l'impt  quelques choses de logique, aujourd'hui tu as: 
> - 23% de charge sur le salaire
> - XX% sur ton salaire en fonction de ce que tu gagne
> - XXXX de taxe local
> - ...


La taxe local, c'est pour ramasser tes poubelles et tous les services municipaux, si tu va dans un trou paum c'est pas cher. L'impot est progressif c'est 0% si tu gagnes rien et assez vite 30% si tu gagnes correctement : une flat taxe  12% reviendrait  prendre de l'argent aux plus pauvres pour le donner aux plus riches (sachant tout de meme qu'aujourd'hui les plus riches ne passe pas par la case impots mais font plutot des plus-values exoners). Mais je comprend que 30% fasse assez vite mal.

Par ailleurs t'as oubli, la TVA assez indolore mais terriblement efficace, 12% ne suffisant certainement pas tu devras faire un +5 ou +10 dessus et pour t'en sortir tu dois changer assez massivement le fonctionnement de l'Etat, dans ce que tu proposes il y a des trucs bidons :
...



> - La culture? Ma redevance TV, est-ce que c'est vraiment de la culture? Pourquoi les chanes de France Tlvision ne savent pas s'auto-financer alors que de nombreuses chane y arrive? (Pourquoi la culture, de faon global, n'arrive pas  ce financer elle mme? Ou obtenir des financement via financement collaboratif/mcnat? Si une exposition ne peut pas se financer, c'est peut-tre parce qu'elle nintresse pas assez de monde? etc.)


On peut privatiser France Television et les radios, mais ca rapportera pas grand chose. C'est peanuts dans les dpenses. On peut supprimer la culture, les muses, le cinma, le thatre & co mais cela sert aussi le tourisme, le rayonnement international et cela rapporte indirectement.




> - La justice: pourquoi les prisonniers devraient tre un cot pour nous? Peut-on pas employer les prisonniers pour qu'il s'auto-finance en tout ou partie?


Par ce qu'il faut payer les gardiens, et se protger de gens que l'on a pas su intgrer  notre systme (la socit a les criminiels qu'elle mrite)... le plus rentable serait qu'ils sortent de taule et qu'ils trouvent une utilit sociale, j'ai comme l'impression que c'est mal parti avec la prison et qu'avec un systme comme celui que tu proposes tu fabriques des ennemis qui lutteront pour dtruire le systme.




> - Chmage: il faudrait peut-tre le borner un peu plus maximum (~6900), ne serait-ce qu'a 4000 (qui serait dj beaucoup plus que nos voisins).


C'est populaire mais ca rapportera rien, c'est les chomeurs rguliers et pauvres qui coutent (ceux qui travaillent 1 an et se retrouvent au chomage 1 an).

On s'est loign d'El Khomri

----------


## yolle

> Tu ne fais pas le lien entre mondialisation et rforme du code du travail ?


Restez Zen les Geeks. Mondialisation est un terme fourre tout qui n'a pas vritablement de sens prcis. Donc non, je ne vois pas le rapport entre ce truc et un problme "Franco-Francais".

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> La vritable erreur c'est d'avoir dsindustrialis la France en pensant qu'on tait plus intelligent que des chinois qui resteraient sous-traitant tte leurs vies et que l'avenir tait dans les mtiers intellectuels et de service (On ne remerciera pas un certain ministre pour cela...)
> (...)


Tout--fait *chaya* et pas qu'un certain ministre malheureusement :
Alcatel-Lucent : histoire d'un dsastre industriel

----------


## yolle

> Tout--fait *chaya* et pas qu'un certain ministre malheureusement :
> Alcatel-Lucent : histoire d'un dsastre industriel


+ 1 aussi avec Chaya .... Avoir tout mis sur le tertiaire  tait une formidable erreur. Je me souviens de ces fameuses annes ou tout le monde ne jurait que par la bourse, faire du fric vite fait bien fait .... ce qui rapporter, ce n'tait plus les produits manufacturs mais jouer en bourse .... surtout que nos petits franais ce sont bien fait recadrer quand ils ont voulus jouer aux  investisseurs internationaux.

----------


## Chauve souris

> quel rapport avec ce site d'informatique ?


Un grand rapport, au contraire ! Lorsque Paul Lafargue, gendre de Karl Marx a tudi avec lui et son confrre Friedrich Engels, l'accroissement de la valeur dans la production industrielle, il a tudi ce que connaissait bien Engels, les filatures, et comment le dbut de la modernisation de celles-ci allait amliorer la production et rduire la ncessit du travail pour la mme production. Lafargue constata qu'un patron belge qui donnait davantage de congs  ses ouvriers n'en retirait que plus de profit car cela introduisait une bonne ambiance productive dans l'entreprise.

Ce dbut du machinisme enthousiasmait Lafargue car il permettait de s'abolir du travail pnible et rptitif de l'industrie et de l'agriculture (les premiers tracteurs de labour, les premires machines agricoles pour moissonner). C'est ce qui le poussa  crire son clbre pamphlet "_Le droit  la paresse_", dont il ne faut surtout pas oublier le sous-titre "_rfutation du droit au travail de 1848_" que vous trouverez en tlchargement sur mon site (http://wmarie.free.fr/page_editions.html). Ouvrage subversif car cela valu  son auteur d'tre enferm, avec le syndicaliste Jules Guesde  la prison de Sainte Plagie en 1883.

Dans les annes qui suivirent ce machinisme ne fit que s'amplifier au point que l'on ne savait plus quoi faire de la classe paysanne, plthorique. On inventa alors la guerre de 14-18, celle que prfrait Georges Brassens, pour s'en dbarrasser. "_On croit mourir pour la patrie, on meurt pour des industriels_", crivait Anatole France. Mais beaucoup plus malin que les sabres-peuples europens furent les amricains, avec Henry Ford qui comprirent que le producteur ne devait pas tre un simple esclave attach  une production rduite et litiste, mais tre aussi un consommateur, un client d'une production de masse (les Ford T). Donc tre correctement pay et avoir du temps libre. Certes les mthodes de modernisation de l'poque manquait d'humanit, c-f "_Les temps modernes_" de Chaplin, car la robotisation des tches industrielles n'avait pas encore ses robots.

Les informaticiens sont intervenus plus tard dans ce mcanisme de rduction de la ncessit du travail car leur domaine de prdilection fut surtout la bureautique, galement tches rptitives, avec ses dactylos tapant interminablement les mmes lettres dont il n'y avait que quelques variantes, les fiches bristols des articles dont on tait prisonnier d'une seule catgorie de tri, etc. Trs rapidement, on pu constater que le travail de deux comptables (la comptabilit est un bon exemple car son fondement, lui, n'a pas chang) pour une entreprise ne ncessitait plus qu'une personne  mi-temps.

Etions-nous sorti de la maldiction du travail, tout au moins dans sa partie la plus pnible et la plus inintressante ? Que nenni ! C'tait sans compter sur le vieux fond chrtien bas sur la souffrance, idologie plus religieuse que capitaliste, d'ailleurs : "_Tu gagneras ton pain  la sueur de ton front !_". Donc pas de travail, pas de pain. C'est comme a qu'on a invent le chmage. Je dis bien invent car dans des poques pas si lointaines (en tout cas que j'ai connues) il n'y avait qu' se baisser pour ramasser un petit boulot. Or "_la souffrance n'a aucune valeur de rdemption_" nous enseigne le bouddhisme du Petit Vhicule et pas seulement dans les hpitaux o ce fut un combat de mdecins pour imposer la diminution de la souffrance.

Mais il est impossible  beaucoup de sortir de cette idologie mortifre qui veulent remettre  je ne sais quel travail sur 45 heures (si ce n'est pas plus) des gens devenus une caste d'intouchables puisque chmeurs. La production industrielle diminuant comme une peau de chagrin (un aspect de la modernisation tant aussi la "_mondialisation_", tant dcrie, mais pourquoi avoir tant d'usines alors que, tout au moins pour des composants lgers comme ceux de l'informatique, une seule suffit). Alors, par paradoxe, puisque le travail utile a le plus diminu dans la bureautique, on embauche des milliers de fonctionnaires pour masquer ce chmage, rejoignant l'histoire russe qui se racontait du temps de Brejnev "_ils font semblant de nous payer et nous on fait semblant de travailler_".

Mais la frocit des nouveaux aristocrates (qui tiennent plus d'hritages que de valeur personnelle, comme les patrons du CAC 40, les Dassault, les Bouygues) est impitoyable. Ce qu'avait dnonc, en son temps, Vivianne Forester dans "_L'horreur conomique_". Ouvrage d'humaniste plus que de critique conomique, d'ailleurs. Egalement il faut citer la rflexion d'un "_stagiaire en entreprise_" (un vrai et de haut niveau) japonais qui,  la fin de son stage disait "_Nous autres japonais sommes obsds par le zro dfaut, mais vous, franais, devriez l'tre pour le zro mpris_".

Et puis je suis assez lass de toute cette cohorte de franais de frache date qui sont aux gouvernements de l'UMPS  imposer des dcisions que les franais n'aiment pas ( commence par ce monstre bureaucratique : l'Europe). Dont la dernire en date cette Myriam El Khomeri. Et je ne parlerais pas ici, je l'ai dj fait, de ce dferlement migratoire dans un pays endett, sans boulots disponibles et dont la misre du peuple s'accroit inexorablement car, a contrario des pays d'Amrique du Sud o je vis, il est impossible en France de vivre pauvrement c'est  dire dcemment. Sans boulot, sans logement on ne peut qu'tre sdf et encore, on n'intresse nullement les assoces qui prfrent, et de loin, s'occuper des musulmans envahisseurs.

Mais, comme l'avait crit il y a quelques temps Paul Valry : "_Nous autres civilisations savons  prsent que nous sommes mortelles_". Ceci dit "_Bonheur  tous, bonheur  ceux qui vont survivre_" (dernier crit d'un immigr, mais qui est l'honneur de la France, Missak Manouchian).

----------


## mermich

Ouah donc en plus d'etre professionnels en informatique on est tous expert en macro economie.

Et comme le disais Jeanine: "tape dans l'fond j'suis pas ta mre" , donc allons au fond des choses, la mondialisation c'est le mal, on ferait mieux de construire un petit muret autour de :
l'europe  : ah non, il y a de la concurrencela france: ah non il y a de la concurrencela region: ah non il y a de la concurrencema maison: ah oui la ca va

Allez pour reprendre ton post:





> On inventa alors la guerre de 14-18


Donc pour toi les guerres on les inventes, c'est  marrant, tu racontera ca aux quelques survivants.





> il n'y avait qu' se baisser pour ramasser un petit boulot.


C'est toujours le cas, mais personne ne veux etre caissier/serveur etc...




> la maldiction du travail, tout au moins dans sa partie la plus pnible et la plus inintressante ?


Pour rappel definition de malediction:



> Une maldiction est un tat de malheur inluctable qui semble impos par une divinit, un sort malfique, jet sur un individu ou une communaut, ou le destin.


Rien ne t'obliges a travailler: si tu as pas besoin d'argent pas besoin de travailler, rien a voir avec le divin/esprit/karma





> Donc pas de travail, pas de pain. C'est comme a qu'on a invent le chmage


Toi tu as du pains/des iphone gratuitement et legalement: file moi ton truc, je suis preneur ?




> Mais il est impossible  beaucoup de sortir de cette idologie mortifre qui veulent remettre  je ne sais quel travail sur 45 heures


Re definition:



> Ce qui fait penser  la mort,  la fin, son ambiance et son environnement


Bonje vois aucuns rapport entre la mort et 45 heures, ni meme d'ideologie, mais tu semble convaincus (de plus personne ne parles des 45 heures).




> Et puis je suis assez lass de toute cette cohorte de franais de frache date qui sont aux gouvernements de l'UMPS  imposer des dcisions que les franais n'aiment pas.


Alors truc de dingue, je crois que la france est une democatrie et que les personnes sont elues par le peuple, ton point de vues n'est peut etre pas celui de la majorite. Bon je vais meme pas parler de l'amalguame umps (on a tous tres bien compris tes penchants.





> Et je ne parlerais pas ici, je l'ai dj fait, de ce dferlement migratoire dans un pays endett, sans boulots disponibles


Selon pole emploi il y a actuelement 513 399 offres.




> ... et dont la misre du peuple s'accroit inexorablement car, a contrario des pays d'Amrique du Sud o je vis, il est impossible en France de vivre pauvrement c'est  dire dcemment. Sans boulot, sans logement on ne peut qu'tre sdf et encore, on n'intresse nullement les assoces qui prfrent, et de loin, s'occuper des musulmans envahisseurs.


Tu penses reelement ce que tu dis ?
Pas de boulot pas d'iphone pas d'iphone donc pas de vie. Et accessoirement il existe desassoces en france, je sais pas si t'es au courant dont le secours catholique ( qui contrairement a toi n'est pas juge sur la religion des gens).

Mais bon, tu dois forcement avoir raison, je ne sais pas dans quel pays tu vis, mais bien evidement c'est forcement mieux.

Pour info, je me pose toujours la question du nombre de personnes concernees par cette mesure. Mais pour toi c'est le pretexte ideal, pour avoir des propos a la limite du tolerable, avec comme toujours des raccourcis bien ficeles, et sans propositions.

----------


## Mingolito

Pour revenir au sujet, l'tat  ouvert un compte twitter sur le sujet : @LoiTravail.
Cependant une bande de petit plaisantins  profit de l'aubaine pour tartiner la susdite page de remarques impertinentes subversives, hou les vilains     ::fessee:: 

C'est vraiment une honte de saboter de la sorte les manations de nos plus hautes institutions, je pense que le gouvernement va en tirer les consquences qui s'imposent et continuer de restreindre encore plus la libert de tout ces jenfoutres pour restaurer l'autorit de notre chre dictature socialiste du peuple dirige par le camarade vnr King Jong Hollande !  ::ave:: 

Au goulag les rebelles !



Saluons la russite de notre despote prfr, une courbe ferme qui monte qui monte comme c'est excitant, a rends les filles folles, les attaches de presses, les actrices, ... elles y passent toutes haha !



Depuis le dbut du mandat de Franois Hollande, le nombre de chmeurs officiels a augment de 680 000, chiffre dj astronomique. Mais cest la partie merge de liceberg. Comme on la dit, il faut y ajouter laugmentation des inactifs dsirant travailler mais ne cherchant pas de travail, qui slve, daprs Eurostat,  460 000 personnes supplmentaires entre 2012 et 2014. On constate galement que sur cette mme priode, le nombre de travailleurs  temps partiel involontaires a augment de 510 000 (chiffre Eurostat galement). Ainsi, pour 680 000 chmeurs supplmentaires au sens officiel, *il y a depuis le dbut du mandat de Franois Hollande environ 1,7 million de chmeurs supplmentaires au sens rel*.

*Au total, si lon calcule le  real unemployment  franais sur la base de la dfinition amricaine, on saperoit quaujourdhui il nest pas de 10% ni 11% mais de 21%, avec non pas 3,5 millions mais 6,5 millions de chmeurs rels*. Source : La fausse baisse du chmage.

Condolance  tous les gogos qui ont vot pour ce fumiste  ::bravo::

----------


## mermich

A nouveau on prends des chiffres sans connaitre le sens: les temps partiels sont et on toujours ete considrs comme des emplois, je te laisse dire a quelqu'un travaillant au temps partiel qu'elle est au chomage, que c'est la meme chose et du coup que son travail n'en est pas un.

De plus les non demandeurs n'ont jamais ete comptabilise a gauche comme a droite, ni ailleurs, donc ne rentrent pas dans ton additions de chomeurs. Moi par exemple j'ai passe qulques mois sans emploi mais sans en chercher non plus, je vois pas pourquoi je rentrerai dans ton addition.

Si on enleve ces erreurs volontaires, les images m'ont bien fait rigoler.

----------


## Mingolito

*Vers la fin des cdi en france ? Le plan des financiers prvu ds 2012* 

Ils viens d'tre dcouvert que tout ceci est en ralit un complot dont le scnario  t cr en 2012 !





 Les gens de march sexpriment de faon trs directe.  Dans sa note (largement traduite ici),* le  chief economist de Cheuvreux  conseille en effet  Franois Hollande de  tromper le peuple  pour mettre fin au  fameux CDI* .
 On ne sembarrasse pas de finasseries , poursuit-il dans un entretien diffus dans lmission L-bas si jy suis. Raison de plus, cette franchise, pour aller rencontrer ce  senior advisor , Nicolas Doisy. Car il ne faut pas mpriser ladversaire : il est prt  livrer bataille. Il a dj son plan. Prsentation.



Franois Ruffin : On se trouve au sige de la Corporate Investment Bank du Crdit agricole. Premier broker indpendant sur actions europennes, Cheuvreux possde quatorze bureaux  travers le monde, y compris New york, San Francisco, Tokyo, Zurich Donc Cheuvreux conseille 1200 banques, fonds de pension et ainsi de suite.

Nicolas Doisy : Tout  fait.

F.R. : Mais pourquoi une socit de courtage comme Cheuvreux a un dpartement recherche ? Et pourquoi cette recherche sintresse  la politique franaise ?

Nicolas Doisy : Pourquoi la politique ? Parce quen fait, ce dont on se rend compte, cest que dans politique conomique, eh bien, il y a  politique , y a pas quconomique. Depuis finalement le dbut de cette crise, la crise de Lehman en 2008, le cycle conomique, financier, est beaucoup dirig et conduit par la politique, et du coup, tout ce qui est politique prend normment dimportance, et dtermine beaucoup des vnements sur lesquels les investisseurs gardent leurs yeux.
Hollande : le choix

F. R. : Vous avez publi un papier l, dont le titre est, en anglais,  Franois Hollande and Frances labour-market rigidity : the market will rock both . Franois Hollande et la rigidit du march du travail : le march va chahuter, bousculer les deux.

N. D. : Tout  fait. Quand on regarde un petit peu la faon dont se droulent les lections, dont les marchs peroivent le problme europen, on se rend compte quil y a des chances non ngligeables que Franois Hollande se trouve pris entre deux forces contradictoires : les marchs qui attendent de lui un certain nombre de rformes dites structurelles, qui vont porter sur lassainissement des comptes publics videmment, mais aussi des rformes qui sont appeles  rendre lconomie franaise plus performante. Or, cest le type de rforme dont trs vraisemblablement une partie de llectorat de Franois Hollande se mfie, et si vous regardez bien, pour linstant, Franois Hollande sest abstenu de clarifier de faon nette sa position sur ce sujet.
Et pour cause : il sait quil sera pris  terme,  un moment, entre la pression de ses lecteurs et la pression des marchs. Dj on a des investisseurs qui stonnent du faible dtail des candidats dans leurs programmes, les anglo-saxons que je rencontre me demandent souvent :  O est le programme ?  Je leur dis :  Il n y en a pas ! , et pour cause, cest un jeu tactique pour linstant, le programme on le saura une fois llection finie. Et en fait on le connat dj, il sera impos par lappartenance  la zone Euro.
La fin du CDI

F.R. : Vous dites non seulement Franois Hollande ne va pas tenir ses promesses, mais en plus cest lui qui va devoir flexibiliser le march du travail, cest lui qui doit remettre en cause ce que vous appelez  the famous CDI  le fameux CDI, contrat  dure indtermine.

N.D. : Cest lui qui va devoir le faire dans la mesure o cest lui qui sera lu. En dautres termes, de toute faon, qui que soit le prochain prsident de la rpublique franaise, cest un travail quil va devoir faire, parce que tout simplement il y aura la pression des pairs dans la zone euro, cest--dire de lItalie, de lAllemagne, de tous les autres pays. Quand vous regardez bien lAllemagne au milieu des annes 2000 a fait ce genre de rformes, lItalie, lEspagne sont obligs de le faire aujourdhui, la Grce aussi. Pourquoi la France pourrait-elle sen dispenser ?

F.R. : Quel type de rforme ?

N.D. : Quelles rformes ? Jy viens. Cest le package typique de rformes qui a t impos  la Grce, qui est demand aussi  lItalie, qui est demand aussi  lEspagne, et cest, si vous voulez, si on fait rfrence aux annes 80, cest ce quon appelle lconomie de loffre, cest ce quavaient fait en leur temps Reagan et Thatcher. LEurope continentale a estim quelle pouvait ne pas adopter ce modle, cest un choix de socit, cest un choix politique. Il se trouve quaujourdhui le modle traditionnel franais, le modle du CDI que vous mentionnez est en train darriver en bout de course. Il est  bout de souffle, quelque part. Et donc ce quil faut faire maintenant, cest tout simplement le genre de rformes qui a t faite en Espagne rcemment.

F.R. : Vous avez un encadr pour dire, en gros, le Royaume Uni et lIrlande ont flexibilis leur march du travail, et a a march. En revanche, en Europe continentale, et notamment en France on a fait de la rsistance, et finalement, on obtient des moins bons rsultats.

N.D. : Oui, tout  fait. En Europe continentale, on a voulu spargner lide de faire un contrat de travail unique qui soit suffisamment flexible, et tout est dans le  suffisamment , cest une question de bon dosage de la flexibilit, mais limportant cest un contrat de travail unique, donc le CDI tel que nous lavons connu, nous ne le connatrons plus normalement, a cest clair.

F.R. : Alors vous dites,  a ne sest pas fait en Europe continentale, alors que a sest fait au Royaume-Uni et en Irlande, donc aujourdhui le moment est venu de flexibiliser le march du travail en Europe continentale, on le voit en Espagne, on le voit en Italie, on le voit en Grce La France ne peut pas tre le seul ilot  maintenir une rigidit sur son march du travail dans une Europe qui flexibilise. 

N.D. : Lide cest de permettre aux entreprises davoir une plus grande flexibilit dans la gestion de leurs ressources humaines, de faon  ajuster au mieux leur personnel, leur force de travail, de faon a tre les plus performantes. En dautres termes, a revient finalement  rduire substantiellement un certain nombre de garanties dont bnficient, dont ont bnfici jusqu prsent les titulaires de CDI notamment. Et donc  imposer plus de flexibilit aussi sur les travailleurs. Cest l que a va coincer, cest l que ce sera problmatique, parce que je ne suis pas certain quon pourra maintenir le modle franais tel quil est. Cest a le point important. Cest que le conflit dobjectifs que va avoir Franois Hollande, cest rester dans la zone euro et satisfaire les demandes de son lectorat naturel. Les deux ne sont plus compatibles maintenant, on le voit depuis la crise grecque, il faudra quil fasse un choix. Cest pourquoi il est rest trs prudent jusqu prsent dans son expression publique.

F.R. : Juste une question qui vient comme a Vous vous tes en CDI ou vous tes pas en CDI M. Doisy ?

N.D. : Je suis en CDI, bien videmment Euh voil (Rires.)

LEurozone

F.R. : Alors dans votre papier vous crivez :  Cest regrettable pour Franois Hollande, mais la ncessit dune libralisation du march du travail est le rsultat direct dune appartenance de la France  la zone euro, aussi ne peut-on avoir lune sans avoir lautre.  Donc la seule question est de savoir si Franois Hollande va ne serait-ce quessayer de respecter ses promesses, ou sil va volontairement revenir dessus aussitt lu.

N.D. : Cest exactement a, et effectivement je vous remercie de citer ce passage, cest probablement un des plus importants de la note  en passant la traduction est trs bonne  cest exactement a, on est au pied du mur, alors beaucoup de franais penseraient  cest la victoire du modle libral  Oui en quelque sorte, mais ensuite effectivement, la France sera au pied du mur, tout au temps que lEspagne lest, tout autant que lItalie, tout autant que la Grce, tout autant que tous les pays qui nont pas fait ce genre de rformes

F.R. : Ce que vous dites dans votre note, cest, y aura quelquun de du.

N.D. : Oui, le march ou les lecteurs seront du.
Quelque part cest un peu une rptition de 81-83. Pour ceux qui ntaient pas ns  cette poque on va faire un petit point dHistoire : en 81, alors quon venait davoir le choc ptrolier de 73- 74 et puis de 79, la France avait besoin prcisment dtre plus flexible, mais Franois Mitterrand est lu sur un programme on va dire vraiment de gauche, trs de gauche, trs socialiste keynsien, relance par la consommation, etc. etc. Et tout a pour quau bout de deux ans  peine, trois dvaluation du franc, en mars 83, aprs avoir perdu les lections municipales, Franois Mitterrand soit oblig de faire un complet demi-tour, et dadopter les politiques de Madame Thatcher, de Monsieur Reagan  lpoque videmment pas aussi ambitieuse, mais tout de mme.

Quest-ce qui sest pass  cette poque ? Le choix avait t trs simple pour Franois Mitterrand, la question ctait : rester dans la construction europenne, dans le projet europen, ou en sortir. Et aprs avoir hsit, et apparemment failli quitter le SME, et donc le projet europen, la France a dcid dy rester. Et donc la traduction de a, a a t ce quon a appel la politique daustrit, qui a dur des annes, des annes, des annes, de dsinflation comptitive

Eh bien l la situation est un peu la mme, si la France veut rester dans la zone Euro, il faudra trs vraisemblablement quelle se plie  un certain nombre de programmes de rformes qui sont maintenant imposs, ou sinon lide sera que la France devra quitter la zone euro. Autant en 83 il tait peut-tre moins compliqu de quitter le projet de construction europenne, autant aujourdhui a risque dtre beaucoup plus compliqu. On la vu : si lide mme de la sortie dun petit pays comme la Grce a caus une crise comme nous lavons connue lan dernier, je vous laisse imaginer pour la France

La confiance

F.R. : Dans un premier temps vous dites, en gros, les marchs peuvent avoir confiance en Franois Hollande, parce que dabord cest quelquun de pragmatique, cest un europen de cur, donc il ne va pas remettre en cause lappartenance de la France  la zone Euro et ainsi de suite Et le troisime point : il tait conseiller de Franois Mitterrand lorsque Franois Mitterrand a ngoci le tournant de la rigueur en mars 1983, donc il en a gard le souvenir de a, donc il ne va pas commettre la mme erreur aujourdhui.

N.D. : Il me semblerait inconcevable quun homme de la formation et de lintelligence de Franois Hollande qui a vcu lexprience dont on vient de parler, cest--dire 81-83, ne sen souvienne pas. En gros lalzheimer peut pas tre aussi prcoce que a, et du moment o il sen souvient, je ne vois pas comment  partir de l il serait capable de ne pas prendre en compte la ralit du march telle quelle simposera  lui. Parce quil faut pas loublier : le march simposera.
Donc je dis  ne vous inquitez pas : a priori mme si je ne suis pas dans le cerveau de Franois Hollande, ce que je vois ce quil y a tous les lments ncessaires pour quil ait une approche tout  fait pragmatique 
Et en plus, cest visible pour ceux qui prennent le temps de scruter, Franois Hollande na pas promis le Grand soir. Franois Hollande na rien promis, parce que dans votre phrase y avait, lhypothse la plus optimiste, cest celle o Franois Hollande prend ses fonctions et  revient sur ses promesses , mais il nen a pas fait ! Cest a mon point : il nen a pas fait, ou il en a fait si peu que, finalement, de toute faon cest comme si a comptait pas. Donc il a gard les mauvaises nouvelles pour plus tard.
Le danger

N.D. : Maintenant il y a un danger qui se prsente, cest la semaine qui vient de scouler, en particulier le week-end qui vient de scouler : on voit que Mlenchon est vraiment en phase ascendante, on a bien entendu ce week-end, Franois Hollande qui dit  oui, croyez moi, a va tre du srieux ma rengociation du trait . Mais bien sr, il est bien oblig, parce que avant de gagner le deuxime tour, ceux qui ont connu 2002 savent quil faut gagner le premier, donc il est bien oblig de faire quelques concessions verbales  son lectorat. Mais l encore je suis pas sr quil ait t trs spcifique sur sa rengociation. Et cest pour a, jen reviens  ce point, il na pas fait de promesses, parce quil sait quil va devoir se renier par la suite, donc il essaie den promettre le moins possible pour que le retour de bton soit le moins violent possible.

On voit la monte en puissance de Mlenchon. Ce quon se dit tout simplement, cest que  partir de maintenant, il va bien falloir que Hollande commence  donner quelques gages  sa gauche, et cest l que a va devenir un peu plus compliqu pour lui, parce que les marchs vont commencer  comprendre, vous commencer  le sentir, cest pour a quil est rest trs prudent jusqu prsent dans son expression publique.
Tromper le peuple

F.R. : Franois Hollande dit  je vais demander la rengociation du dernier trait europen , vous, vous crivez a :

 Franois Hollande va avoir  naviguer  travers des forces dans la gauche, notamment  cause du rfrendum manqu de 2005, et dans cette perspective, vous crivez, il serait politiquement intelligent que ses pairs de leurozone, ses partenaires allemands, belges italiens et ainsi de suite, permettent  Franois Hollande de prtendre quil leur a arrach quelques concessions, mme si cest faux en ralit. La demande de rengociation du trait serait alors utilise pour tromper le public franais, pour rouler  jai lu to trick : rouler, tromper  pour tromper le public franais, en lui faisant accepter des rformes convenables, dont celle du march du travail. 

N.D. : Oui, alors, avant dentrer dans le fond du sujet je voudrais prciser un point : les gens de march sexpriment de faon trs directe, donc le vocabulaire que jai pu choisir dans la citation que vous venez de lire, a paratra peut tre excessif a beaucoup de vos auditeurs. Maintenant, cest vrai que voil, on ne va pas sembarrasser de finasserie, on va aller directement au point.
De  rouler  les lecteurs franais, cest peut tre un mot quand mme excessif, lide cest de dire : ce sera une concession en quelque sorte de faade qui aura t faite  Franois Hollande et au peuple franais entre guillemets, de faon  ce que tout le monde constate qu la fin des fins, il les faut bien les autres rformes, les fameuses rformes structurelles dont personne ne veut entendre parler.
Le mot rouler les lecteurs est peut tre un peu fort, je regrette quil soit traduit comme a en franais, peu importe, cest pas trs grave, mais  dfaut de les rouler, a va leur permettre de peut-tre prendre conscience quil y a un certain nombre dides quils ont en tte, qui ne peuvent pas marcher, mme sils en sont convaincus. Ce que je suis en train de dire, cest quil y a un petit thtre, le script est un peu crit, si on est malin on scartera pas trop du script, et de cette faon l on arrivera peut tre  faire passer la pilule de faon un peu plus simple que a navait t le cas au dbut des annes 80.

F.R. : Alors je reviens sur cette phrase. Ce que vous dites cest, admettons, y a un sommet  Bruxelles, Franois Hollande demande une partie sur la croissance, les autres europens ils vont faire comme si  bon ben daccord, on taccorde a , il rentre ici en France en disant  regardez ce que jai obtenu , et du coup il peut dire derrire  eh ben, en change nous on va libraliser notre march du travail .

N.D. : Vous avez parfaitement compris le sens de mon propos, cest exactement a. Cest une petite mise en scne, cest un petit thtre, alors faut pas avoir limpression que je fais de la thorie du complot et quon manipule tout le monde, et cest juste que vous avez un lectorat qui a un certain nombre dides prconues. Elles sont fausses peut tre, nempche que cest les ides que llectorat porte, et l y a de la pdagogie  faire.

F.R. : Cest dj un peu ce quil sest pass en 1997 : en 1997, Lionel Jospin est lu avec la gauche plurielle en disant ce pacte de stabilit je nen veux pas, donc il va  Amsterdam, on lui fait rajouter Pacte de stabilit et de croissance, et il revient en disant  regardez y a le mot croissance dans le titre .

N.D. : Vous avez tout compris. Cest pas lexemple que javais en tte quand jai crit la note, mais oui vous avez raison, cest exactement a. Javais pas en tte lexemple, mais vous avez entirement raison, cest exactement a. Cest
Alors certains pourraient considrer que cest une manipulation, moi je pense pas que ce soit une manipulation, cest juste une faon darrondir les angles, on va dire, voil.

La formule

F.R. : Vous concluez sur les deux mesures ncessaires. Cest :
1) couper dans les dpenses publiques
2) libraliser le march du travail ; et vous dites le vrai dfi pour Franois Hollande est de trouver la formule politique pour le vendre au public franais.

N.D. : Bien entendu, il faut trouver la formule pour vendre a au peuple franais. Je suis pas le conseiller de Franois Hollande, cest pas mon rle de dfinir le message quil doit porter. Mais je voudrais quand mme citer un exemple historique, cest celui de la Pologne qui quitte le communisme et qui fait sa transition vers lconomie de march au dbut des annes 90. La Pologne est connue pour avoir subie ce quon appelait la thrapie choc, cest--dire que eux ils se sont pas embarrasss de beaucoup de prcautions, ils y sont alls franco dun seul coup ds le dbut. Ils ont fait la totale des rformes quasiment en un an ou deux. a a t extrmement douloureux pour la population polonaise, mais ce quil faut savoir cest que la Pologne est le pays qui sen est sorti le mieux, le plus vite, quand on le compare  ses pairs.

Le sujet nest pas l, le sujet cest comment cela est il possible ? Pas seulement parce quil y avait la dtestation des communistes, mais parce quil y avait aussi un gouvernement o il y avait un ministre des affaires sociales et du travail qui allait rgulirement  la tlvision expliquer  la population pourquoi on fait ces rformes, que certes cest douloureux, certes a fait mal aujourdhui, mais les bnfices viendront plus tard. Que si on ne fait pas ce genre de travail aujourdhui, demain ce sera encore pire quaujourdhui, et ainsi de suite. Cest un effort de pdagogie.
Regardez maintenant Monti. Mario Monti aux affaires en Italie, cest quand mme assez frappant. Cest un homme qui fait les rformes les plus impopulaires que le peuple italien pouvait imaginer, et qui se trouve tre le Premier ministre le plus populaire de laprs guerre ou presque. Donc y a vraiment un sujet sur la communication avec llectorat, le peuple, et une faon de faire passer les messages. a, moi jai envie de dire, cest ce pourquoi les hommes politiques sont pays, cest leur mtier, jespre juste que Franois Hollande trouvera la bonne formule.
Langoisse

F.R. : Si je fais un rcapitulatif, je me suis amus  faire des cas  partir de votre document :
Le cas n1, cest Franois Hollande est conciliant et il revient de lui mme sur ses maigres promesses de campagne et il libre le march du travail et en finit avec le CDI comme norme de travail.
Cas n2, il lui faut une petite pression de ses partenaires europens, une petite concession qui lui sert de prtexte, et derrire il libralise le march du travail.
Cas n3, il refuse de se plier  ce programme,  cette injonction, et alors les marchs vont le punir, le rappeler srieusement  lordre.

N.D. : Oui.

F.R. : Donc l, jusque-l dans les trois cas, quand vous dites,  soit les lecteurs, soit les marchs seront dus , dans les trois cas cest toujours les lecteurs qui seront dus et les marchs qui gagnent ?

N.D. : Oui oui. Eh bien regardez la Grce, regardez lEspagne, regardez lItalie, regardez tout ce qui se passe en Europe depuis 2010, on a bien vu que de toute faon,  la fin, cest le march qui lemporte. Je ne vais pas encore dire que le march a ncessairement raison au sens moral du terme, en tout cas il aura raison factuellement puisquil simposera, cest clair. Donc, cest de ce point de vue-l que je le dis, oui en effet. Vous avez raison, les lecteurs risquent dtre plus perdants que les marchs.

F.R. : Je propose un quatrime cas, lirruption du peuple sur la scne de lHistoire.

N.D. : La prise de la Bastille numro 2.

F.R. : Hier,  Paris, y avait, bon, on va pas chipoter, 80 000, 90 000, 100 000, 120 000 manifestants  lappel du Front de gauche. Si, comme en 1936, on avait une lection qui stait suivie de mouvements de masse, de manifestations, de grves

N.D. : Quest-ce qui se passerait en Europe ? Ben l je crois que cest le gros coup dangoisse, parce que si, quand les grecs manifestent, on a dj une Europe qui se sent sur le point dexploser, je vous laisse imaginer pour la France.
Cest bien pour a que je passe mon temps  rpter dans cette note que jespre bien que Franois Hollande se souvenant de ses annes de formation en 81-83 auprs de Franois Mitterrand vitera prcisment de laisser se dvelopper ce genre de scnario  nouveau, ou en dautres termes trouvera la formule politique qui lui permet de vendre les rformes  la population franaise dune faon qui soit acceptable
 la revoyure

F.R. : Je vous propose quelque chose pour terminer : quon se retrouve dans six mois, par exemple,  lautomne, et on fait le point pour voir o on en est dans votre scnario.

N.D. : Lequel des trois...

F.R. : Voil, lequel des trois advient ?, o est ce quon en est ?, est-ce queffectivement y a eu des ngociations ?, on a rajout croissance dans le titre  la fin ?, vous voyez, ce genre de choses l.

N.D. : Eh pourquoi pas, avec plaisir, on a une confrence je crois  Paris au mois de septembre, je vous recevrai  ce moment l avec plaisir.

Source

----------


## Excellion

Le rapport avec l'informatique  ? Ce sont des gens qui n'y connaissent rien (aucun politique n'a jamais t salari dans le priv ! ), mais qui se sont imbus d'eux-mmes, et se font conditionner par des lobbies, qui dcident pour des gens qui connaissent bien le problme, mais ne font pas partie de groupes de pression...

Les dcisions sur le "numrique" sont toutes ineptes et celles sur l'emploi ne le sont pas moins...

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Le rapport avec l'informatique  ? Ce sont des gens qui n'y connaissent rien (aucun politique n'a jamais t salari dans le priv ! ), mais qui se sont imbus d'eux-mmes, et se font conditionner par des lobbies, qui dcident pour des gens qui connaissent bien le problme, mais ne font pas partie de groupes de pression...
> 
> Les dcisions sur le "numrique" sont toutes ineptes et celles sur l'emploi ne le sont pas moins...


dire tous c'est un peut abus, l'estimation est de 94%

----------


## marsupial

::bravo::   ::bravo::   ::bravo:: 

Annonce d'emploi parue sur le site d'un gouvernement :

"Cherche pays au gouvernement ambianc o les fake sont lois."

 ::dehors::

----------


## Kearz

C'est marrant, c'est comme si le monde avait que 2 dimensions. 
C'est comme la politique que 2 directions, droite ou gauche. Mme les sans tiquette sont des sans tiquette "affili .." ou "orient ..".  

Quand je lis des discours comme celui plus haut (de Nicolas Doisy): "On va devoir faire comme X ou comme Y pour pas finir comme Z". C'est ridicule, a n'a pas de sens. 
On peut trs bien dire: "Ce qu' fait X/Y c'est bien pour le pays mais les citoyens sont en difficult, ce qu'a fait Z c'est bien pour les citoyens mais a fuck up le pays. Puisque c'est comme a, je ne ferais ni comme X ni comme Y ni comme Z."

On paie une arme d'narque pour ne pas savoir rflchir et copier le systme des autres? _(Au dernire nouvelle, quand on triche  l'cole, que a soit sur le 1er ou dernier de la classe, c'est puni non?)_

On est sens tre un pays: riche & dvelopp avec de nombreux penseurs dans tous les domaines, une sorte d'lite "mondiale", une intelligence qui s'exporte mais on est pas capable de rflchir sur notre propre avenir? 

On va me dire qu'on est pas capable de pondre un truc *nouveau*? 

Un socit moderne o le travail ne doit pas tre alinant ou tout du moins pas tre le cur de notre vie s'il l'est? Vous connaissez un animal (sens tre moins intelligent) qui s'est alin comme nous? 
Alors oui, les animaux (sauvages) doivent chasser pour vivre/faire un nid/terrien et ne passe pas leurs temps  courir insouciamment dans les bois comme Bambi & Panpan. En attendant, ils se sont pas accroch un boulet nomm "travail" au pied. 
Au final, les seuls  se comporter comporter peu ou prou comme nous, c'est les insectes. On m'a pourtant appris que l'homme tait plus proche de l'animal que de l'insecte. (Allez! Faisons un rforme de la science!  ::aie:: )


Prenons comme postulat de base: 
"le chmage est l, c'est comme a. Nous ne pouvons pas tre concurrent avec les pays pour l'humain est exploit."

Et du coup, commenons  travailler sur des axes diffrents:
- On ne peut plus tre l'industrie du monde, est-ce qu'on peut-tre autre chose? ("Centre de recherche du monde", la recherche marche bien en France. Pourquoi ne pas aller encore plus loin?) 
- Chmeur/Travailleur: bien sur qu'il y a stigmatisation. Moi le 1er, a me fait chier de voir des chmeurs (ou autre) "profiter" du systme  mes dpends. Pourquoi ne pas se pencher sur le salaire universel? 
- Le travail: de la flexibilit, mais pourquoi la flexibilit existerait que dans un sens? Pourquoi je pourrais pas dire  mon patron: _"Je fais a cette semaine, tu sais que ce n'est pas faisable sur une semaine standard. Alors peut importe le moyen que j'y met (temps, concentration maximum, ...), la semaine prochaine je ne travail pas."_. Bien sur dans ce cas, il faut tre flexible quand la demande viendra d'en haut. C'est donnant-donnant. 

Bien sur, si on fait a, il ne faut pas faire une rforme du travail. Il faut faire une rforme du pays, il faut tout changer. 

*Bref, si on arrtait d'imit et qu'on innovait en matire d'conomie et de travail?*

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> *Bref, si on arrtait d'imit et qu'on innovait en matire d'conomie et de travail?*


Et pourquoi les politiques voudraient ils d'un nouveau systme ?

Dans le mme genre: Et pourquoi les industriels voudraient que le chmage diminue alors qu'il n'ont jamais gagn autant d'argent, et qu'en plus a leur permet de faire du chantage a l'emploi afin qu'on fasse un maximum de concession sur nos droits ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> Et pourquoi les politiques voudraient ils d'un nouveau systme ?
> 
> Dans le mme genre: Et pourquoi les industriels voudraient que le chmage diminue alors qu'il n'ont jamais gagn autant d'argent, et qu'en plus a leur permet de faire du chantage a l'emploi afin qu'on fasse un maximum de concession sur nos droits ?


Et, par extension, pourquoi les franais voudraient-ils autre chose puisqu'ils votent pour les mmes depuis 40 ans ? Et comme ce sont des faux derches ils ont le culot de passer leur temps  rler au point qu'on imagine une abstention monstre ou un chamboulement aux lections suivantes. Que nenni !

Et puis les franais ont gard ce vieux fond ptainiste de dtester les plus faibles qu'eux. Ils rlent contre les "_assists_" au chmage, certains leur retireraient mme leur gamelle, mais sur les vrais assists  coup de millions et qui font une gestion dsastreuse, ils n'ont rien  dire. "_Oui not'Monsieur, oui not'bon Matre_" (Brel, "_Pourquoi ont-ils tu Jaurs ?_").

Je persiste et je signe pour la guerre de 14-18 car il ne faut pas oublier que "_la guerre est la continuation de la politique par d'autres moyens_ (Clausewitz)". D'o l'expression des vieux racs du temps jadis quand il y avait de la contestation dans la jeunitude : "_Il leur faudrait une bonne guerre !_". Mais c'est devenu impossible avec les guerres modernes, trop rapides.


Extrait de Mass Effect, Thane citant Thomas Hobbes

----------


## Marco46

> C'est marrant, c'est comme si le monde avait que 2 dimensions. 
> C'est comme la politique que 2 directions, droite ou gauche. Mme les sans tiquette sont des sans tiquette "affili .." ou "orient ..".


En terme de politique conomique, a fait au moins 30 ans qu'il n'y a plus droite et gauche, il y a politique de l'offre et politique de la demande. Et aujourd'hui une bonne partie de la gauche s'est rallie  la politique de l'offre.




> On va me dire qu'on est pas capable de pondre un truc *nouveau*?


Ya plein d'ides nouvelles et d'alternatives, seulement elles sont souvent trop contraignantes, moins efficaces d'un point de vue conomique, ou bien elles remettraient trop en cause la distribution actuelle du pouvoir. Du coup a risque pas d'arriver.




> Prenons comme postulat de base: 
> "le chmage est l, c'est comme a. Nous ne pouvons pas tre concurrent avec les pays pour l'humain est exploit."


C'est dj se limiter  un carcan idologique, si tu veux tout repenser tu ne peux pas partir sur cette base l.




> Et du coup, commenons  travailler sur des axes diffrents:
> - On ne peut plus tre l'industrie du monde, est-ce qu'on peut-tre autre chose? ("Centre de recherche du monde", la recherche marche bien en France. Pourquoi ne pas aller encore plus loin?)


Spcialiser son conomie est une trs mauvaise ide. Si tu veux tre solide il faut se diversifier au maximum. Par ailleurs, tout le monde n'a pas la capacit de faire un doctorat loin de l.




> - Chmeur/Travailleur: bien sur qu'il y a stigmatisation. Moi le 1er, a me fait chier de voir des chmeurs (ou autre) "profiter" du systme  mes dpends. Pourquoi ne pas se pencher sur le salaire universel?


Comment a profiter du systme ? Le chmage est une assurance, pour pouvoir toucher le chmage il faut avoir cotis  cette assurance.
T'as certainement une mutuelle, tu penses que quand une autre personne que toi se fait rembourser ses lunettes il profite de toi ?

Bizarre comme raisonnement.




> - Le travail: de la flexibilit, mais pourquoi la flexibilit existerait que dans un sens? Pourquoi je pourrais pas dire  mon patron: _"Je fais a cette semaine, tu sais que ce n'est pas faisable sur une semaine standard. Alors peut importe le moyen que j'y met (temps, concentration maximum, ...), la semaine prochaine je ne travail pas."_. Bien sur dans ce cas, il faut tre flexible quand la demande viendra d'en haut. C'est donnant-donnant.


Parce que ton patron il veut que tu bosses 50h payes 35. Il n'a aucun intrt  tes payer les heures supp que tu fais de ton plein gr.

Sinon ce que tu dis existe dj et est largement encadr par la loi sous forme de RTT, de jours de repos, etc ...

----------


## Kearz

Bon, bien entendu je parlais d'un monde o la politique n'tait pas un mtier qui permet de s'enrichir mais un mtier qui permet d'amliorer une socit. 





> Spcialiser son conomie est une trs mauvaise ide. Si tu veux tre solide il faut se diversifier au maximum. Par ailleurs, tout le monde n'a pas la capacit de faire un doctorat loin de l.


C'tait un exemple.  :;): 
On pourrait trs bien tre un pays attractif sur: 
- La recherche 
- L'ducation 
- L'informatique 
- L'agro-alimentaire 
- ... 

L'exemple de la recherche, c'est pour montrer que c'est quelque chose qu'on sait faire. 
On sait tre attractif. 




> Comment a profiter du systme ? Le chmage est une assurance, pour pouvoir toucher le chmage il faut avoir cotis  cette assurance.


My bad. J'ai aucun problme avec les chmeurs. 
C'est plus sur le ct aide sociale des personnes qui ne touche plus le chmage et qui en plus ne cherche pas de travail. 
C'tait mal exprim. 
Bien sur, je ne dis pas "hop, hop, vous voulez pas bosser alors crever la dalle". C'est d'ailleurs pas l'ide du salaire universelle.
Libre  toi de travailler ou non avec le travail universelle puisque tout le monde le touche. Le travail est un "bonus" en terme de salaire et les aides sont communes. 




> Parce que ton patron il veut que tu bosses 50h payes 35. Il n'a aucun intrt  tes payer les heures supp que tu fais de ton plein gr.
> Sinon ce que tu dis existe dj et est largement encadr par la loi sous forme de RTT, de jours de repos, etc ...


RTT/jour de repos, suppose dj => HEURE. 
(et heure suppose pointeuse, t'as dj vu une pointeuse, pour moi une pointeuse c'est un objet mystique qui existe plus qu'en usine et dans certains corps de la fonction publique) 

Moi je parle de flexibilit sur objectif (en tant raliste). a veut dire que je suis capable d'y mettre de moyen qui ne sont pas lis aux heures. 

Encore une fois, je parle sans lobby/sans politique-argent. 
La flexibilit des employs devrait venir des deux cts de la pyramide.

----------


## Grogro

Je suis convaincu qu'une grande partie de la loi El Connerie n'a pas vocation  passer mais seulement  dtourner l'attention. Et nous faire croire qu'on ne se fera pas mettre  sec quand le gouvernement reculera tactiquement sur ces points. 

Ce qui a vocation  passer : la facilitation  l'extrme du licenciement conomique, ventuellement les propositions issues du rapport Badinter visant  faire rentrer le communautarisme au travail par la grande porte histoire de bien diviser les travailleurs. Et vraisemblablement le referendum d'entreprise, je parie d'ailleurs une statuette rococo que rien n'obligera ces scrutins  tre confidentiel.

Ce qui a vocation  nous occuper : les 60h, le temps de repos, les accords de "maintien de l'emploi" visant  moduler le temps de travail et la rmunration "temporairement". 

Voil mon pari.

----------


## Mat.M

> Et pourquoi les politiques voudraient ils d'un nouveau systme ?


1 l'conomie et donc l'emploi c'est tout bte : si l'entreprise qui te fait travaille fait des bnfices ellle va augmenter( si elle est correcte )les salaires.
En augmentant les salaires a permet la paix sociale.
A l'inverse l'entreprise procde  des licenciements...
Donc la Politique a n'a pas de rapport avec l'entreprise,CQFD

2 cette question est lgitime mais la chose que je ne comprendrai jamais dans la mentalit et la culture franaise c'est de vouloir ramener l'conomie  la politique...
or en France il faut systmatiquement ramener les problmes conomiques  l'Etat et affirmer que c'est la faute de l'Etat.
Si je veux crer une start-up l'Etat je m'en fiche totalement  (je m'entends je vais videmment payer les taxes et impts ) ce qui m'importe surtout c'est que mon projet commercial soit rentable et de construire une clientle et un march.
Etre rentable a signifie faire du chiffre d'affaire et avoir des clients , que les clients aient envie d'acheter mon produit ou bien mes services.
Les dclarations de Mrs Macrons,Valls , El Khomri ou du prsident du MEDEF je m'en fiche perdumment et c'est le cadet de mes souscis encore une fois c'est le business qui compte..
Et surtout faire du business
Donc encore une fois je vis dans un pays qui n'a absolument rien compris  l'Economie de march , c'est des dbats sur des faux problmes  n'en plus finir..



> Dans le mme genre: Et pourquoi les industriels voudraient que le chmage diminue alors qu'il n'ont jamais gagn autant d'argent, et qu'en plus a leur permet de faire du chantage a l'emploi afin qu'on fasse un maximum de concession sur nos droits ?


c'est tout bte : si le chmage diminue la consommation repart  la hausse parce qu'en tant au chmage on restreint considrablement ses dpenses de consommation;

il ne faut pas y voir l une soi-disante thorie du complot des industriels, les acteurs conomiques notamment les industriels ne veulent qu'une chose c'est faire tourner l"conomie de march dont la socit de consommation.
Pour rappel la socit de consommation a reprsente plus de 60% si c'est pas 70% de l'conomie de march...






> C'tait un exemple. 
> On pourrait trs bien tre un pays attractif sur: 
> - La recherche 
> - L'ducation 
> - L'informatique 
> - L'agro-alimentaire 
> 
> L'exemple de la recherche, c'est pour montrer que c'est quelque chose qu'on sait faire. 
> On sait tre attractif.


c'est exact a rejoint ce que j'ai cris juste au-dessus
Si tu montes un business il faut que tes clients achtent tes produits et qu'ils en aient envie.
Pour que les clients aient envie il faut comme tu l'indiques faire de la Recherche et dveloppement , de l'innovation.
Or tout ce que l'on entend  la tl et dans les mdias c'est les sempiternels dbats idiots sur les 35heures, le code du travail et effectivement rien sur la volont relle d'innover.
Cela fait des annes que les mdias nous ressortent les mmes faux-problmes..

----------


## mermich

@Mat.M tu oublies le facteur le plus important dans tes propos, on est ici sur internet (le bar 2.0) sur un forum emplis de francais. Donc en bons francais moyen il convient de dire que c'est la faute aux politiques, que les impots c'est le mal, que de reussir c'est le mal (suffit de voir la haine contre un xavier niel ou un footballer).

@Chauve souris : je ne t'en veux pas de reecrire l'histoire, de donner quelques citations bien senties pour appuyer tes propos, mais le hic c'est qu'on peu tous le faire (il suffit d'aller sur un site donnant une liste de citations plus ou moins sorties de leur contexte):



> Le savant se tait, l'ignorant exhibe sa btise





> Il y a des gens qui,  force de raconter les mmes btises, finissent par les croire vraies





> La culture c'est comme la confiture





> Les cons ca ose tout...


Tiens tu pourras bouquiner sur la raison de la guerre invente (ouais grace a toi, elle a meme ete renommee): https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Causes...uerre_mondiale , je pourrais avoir les sources de ce que tu avances.


Pour information juste pour toi, nous somme en guerre permanente, il n'y a pas de sang, mais les larmes sont la, c'est la guerre economique, ou les etats on leur place mais ou egalement les societe ont une grande importance, 25% des plus grosses entreprises mondiales sont americaines, la chine etant a 20% (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortun...lassement_2014).


Pour en revenir:
Juste pour le coup de la start-up, j'emmettrai un bemol: le droits/les procedures francaises sont loin d'etre les plus simples/rapides/efficaces, et le taux d'imposition ne motives pas non plus. La dessus il ya vraiment un choc de simplicite a faire. Mais bon le francais moyen a prefere manifester et les fonctionnaires ont dit qu'il voulaient garder leur emploi et les syndicats on dit surtout pas.

Mais la theorie du complot et de la cabale avec les entreprises (oui toutes les entreprises, y compris Keke le boulanger) et les politiques(oui a nouveau tous les politiques, y compris Gerard le maire de brides les bains) est nettement plus credible  :;):  .

D'ailleurs je suis completement convaincu que l'homme n'est jamais alle sur la lune et que le soleil tourne autour de la terre (car c'est le manisfeste de skippy).

Donc resumons:
Mentalite qui dit que c'est la faute aux autres (ici les politiques)  ::aie:: Complots de partout (je vois des illuminatis/francs macons partout)   ::roll:: Tous experts en macro-economie sur le forum  ::weird:: Tous expert egalement en droit (pour critiquer un texte de lois) et connaissant deja tous les dispositifs.  :8O: On est sur internet donc forcement le but est de dire la plus grosse  ::mrgreen:: 

Ca fait une belle brochette de supermans en deanbulateur.  ::oops::  , on soupoudre le tout d'un projet de lois bien racoleur  ::roll::  , et ca fait des chocapics.


Du coup plutot que de penser a etre competitif ou innovateur en terme de services/produits, on va raler un peu, aller dans la rue, pour n'avancer au final nulle-part, au pire un va sequestrer des rh, car ils font partie du complot. *Le pire c'est que nous ne sommes ici pas du tout des profession a plaindre (emploi quasi garanti), que nous ne pouvons pas non plus apporter la difference (bah ouais on innove pas en informatique)*. Mais qu'en bons francais, on va rester defaitistes/raleurs/sur nos chers aquis, sans auncune remise en question (bah ouais c'etait mieux avant). Allez pour atteindre le fond du trou, cette loi me fait penser au pires moments de notre histoire avec le service du travail obligatoire, demain four a gaz pour les refractaires.

Ps: je vis dans un pays ou l'on peut me licencier a chaque instant et sous aucuns pretexte, cela ne me pose aucuns probleme: je rapporte plus a la compagnie que je ne coute, donc aucuns soucis, mais c'est peut etre un soucis pour vous ...  ::ptdr::

----------


## renoo

> Ps: je vis dans un pays ou l'on peut me licencier a chaque instant et sous aucuns pretexte, cela ne me pose aucuns probleme: je rapporte plus a la compagnie que je ne coute, donc aucuns soucis, mais c'est peut etre un soucis pour vous ...


Peux tu garantir (tu rapportes plus que tu ne coutes) que cela est vrai  chaque instant et chaque jour ? Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas suffisant il faut aussi que tu garantisses que tu coutes moins cher que tous ceux qui pourraient faire la mme chose que toi...  A ta place, la seule garantie que tu pourrais avoir c'est de savoir que tu trouveras 10 mecs prt  travailler avec toi le jour o tu le voudras...

----------


## yolle

> Je suis convaincu qu'une grande partie de la loi El Connerie n'a pas vocation  passer mais seulement  dtourner l'attention. Et nous faire croire qu'on ne se fera pas mettre  sec quand le gouvernement reculera tactiquement sur ces points. 
> 
> Ce qui a vocation  passer : la facilitation  l'extrme du licenciement conomique, ventuellement les propositions issues du rapport Badinter visant  faire rentrer le communautarisme au travail par la grande porte histoire de bien diviser les travailleurs. Et vraisemblablement le referendum d'entreprise, je parie d'ailleurs une statuette rococo que rien n'obligera ces scrutins  tre confidentiel.
> 
> Ce qui a vocation  nous occuper : les 60h, le temps de repos, les accords de "maintien de l'emploi" visant  moduler le temps de travail et la rmunration "temporairement". 
> 
> Voil mon pari.


J'y avais aussi pens, ce scnario est le plus probable. On abreuve de nouvelles dispositions ce texte que l'on va dulcorer au fur et  mesure. Les gens auront l'impression que le gouvernement  cder alors que l'essentiel sera pass. Typiquement le "Syndrome de Stockholm".

----------


## Escapetiger

> Et, par extension, pourquoi les franais voudraient-ils autre chose puisqu'ils votent pour les mmes depuis 40 ans ? Et comme ce sont des faux derches ils ont le culot de passer leur temps  rler au point qu'on imagine une abstention monstre ou un chamboulement aux lections suivantes. Que nenni !
> (...)


@Chauve souris
J'ai voyag ce jour via ton blog passionnant ( quand la suite de ton voyage  * ? cf. http://wmarie.free.fr/page_navigation.html) et tlcharg tes rfrences ditoriales (non encore lues) cf. _Les ditions d'une plombe du mat'_.

Puisses-tu faire oeuvre de force et de subtilit comme dans ta remarquable intervention ci-dessous ? :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...ion-emplois/#3

Cordialement,

[Edit] *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Uh249iQyj0
_Les Marins d'Iroise - Santiano (clip officiel) - YouTube_

[Edit2]
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santiano

Bon, nous sommes loin (quoique) du projet de la Ministre mais allons savoir ? ...

----------


## macslan

> T'aurais pas fait une faute de frappe sur ton pseudo ? Genre t'as touch le "i" au lieu du "o" ?
> 
> Prendre l'exemple des UK comment te dire ... Vas voir l'tat des services publics dans ce pays, essaie par exemple de mettre tes gosses  l'cole publique anglaise, au bout de quelques annes tu vnreras l'ducation nationale.
> 
> Quand au critre du chmage il ne veut rien dire, les rglementations sont diffrentes, les conditions qui gnrent les statistiques sont diffrentes, comparer les taux de chmage de la France, des UK et de l'Allemagne c'est une simple erreur de logique au sens strict. Ce n'est pas comparable. Des mots identiques sur des concepts diffrents.
> 
> Des pays avec des charges  8% ... Comme je sais pas la Chine ou le Bangladesh peut tre ? Tu veux qu'on compare la qualit des services publics en fonction des taux de charges ? Tu risques d'tre surpris !
> 
> Et alors la cerise, qualifier la politique de Hollande de socialo-communiste


Tu parles bien des State schools et non des Public schools

----------


## mermich

> Peux tu garantir (tu rapportes plus que tu ne coutes) que cela est vrai  chaque instant et chaque jour ? Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas suffisant il faut aussi que tu garantisses que tu coutes moins cher que tous ceux qui pourraient faire la mme chose que toi...  A ta place, la seule garantie que tu pourrais avoir c'est de savoir que tu trouveras 10 mecs prt  travailler avec toi le jour o tu le voudras...


C'est vrai qu'etre employer a vie, sans aucune remise en question ca fait rever. Avoir vie de fonctionnaire ca doit etre ta raison de vie, je vois donc pourqoi tu fustiges tout debut de reforme.

----------


## lulu7

Y'en as marre de payer pour des mec qui foutent rien est vives des alloc chmages, de payer pour des rfugis, de pay pour aid les libyens, maliens...etc.

Je fais partie de ceux qui pense que les entrperises ne devrait payer quasi aucune charge, que l'tat devrait se restrainde a un rgime galiens, juste s'assurer le protger le pays des menaces internes/externe et c'est tous.
Le reste chacun paye, les retraites chacun pour soit, l'cole pareil, sa permeteras aussi peut tre d'viter que nos gosses soit avec des attardes.

Je vie aux tat unis et je paye pour ce que je consomme uniquement (je paye l'cole de mes enfants, je paye ma retraite), si tu gagne pas ta vie c'est de ta faute, t'avais qu'a boss a l'cole.
Pour l'emploie ?, l'entreprise peut me licencier quand elle veut sans te payer 15 mois a glander. Elle peut aussi du coup embaucher quand elles le souhaite, si n est en chomage on l'est pour pas longtemps.

----------


## fiftytwo

> Y'en as marre de payer pour des mec qui foutent rien est vives des alloc chmages, de payer pour des rfugis, de pay pour aid les libyens, maliens...etc.


Comme toi , je ne suis pas partisan de letat interventionniste et providence a 100%  , mais tu reconnais que le systeme a ses failles et des gens lexploitent ( je suis daccord avec toi ) , comme aussi google et autres surfent sur loptimisation fiscale pour payer moins dimpots en france !




> Je fais partie de ceux qui pense que les entrperises ne devrait payer quasi aucune charge, que l'tat devrait se restrainde a un rgime galiens, juste s'assurer le protger le pays des menaces internes/externe et c'est tous.
> Le reste chacun paye, les retraites chacun pour soit, l'cole pareil, sa permeteras aussi peut tre d'viter que nos gosses soit avec des attardes.


Je voudrais bien savoir qui payera ports + aeroports + autoroutes + etc ..... pour quelles puissent acheminer et vendre leurs produits ?  ..... Je ne parle meme pas des zones industrielles  / artisanales / commerciales , surement le goudron et les poteaux electriques etaient deja la a larrivee de ces entreprises ???

Cest un peu un exemple extremiste , mais Rungis a un budget qui depend en tres grande partie des entreprises grace aux taxes et impots locaux payes par celles ci , si tu ne les fais payer quasi aucune charge , le MIN (March d'Intrt National qui occupe une grande partie de la ville de Rungis) est mort et par consequent une bonne partie de la filiere sera dans la merde car plus dargent pour lentretenir.




> Je vie aux tat unis et je paye pour ce que je consomme uniquement (je paye l'cole de mes enfants, je paye ma retraite), si tu gagne pas ta vie c'est de ta faute, t'avais qu'a boss a l'cole.


je peux te demander ou as tu fais tes etudes ?




> Pour l'emploie ?, l'entreprise peut me licencier quand elle veut sans te payer 15 mois a glander. Elle peut aussi du coup embaucher quand elles le souhaite, si n est en chomage on l'est pour pas longtemps.


Donc de lemploi a la demande ! cest bien je suis daccord avec toi mais ton loyer , nourriture etc ... tu peux ten passer aussi vu que cest sur demande ! Ne me parles pas de changer de jobs car , arrivera un moment ou tu ne pourras te recycler sur le marche ou alors demenager a lautre bout du monde. 

Je vois en pologne des gens plus ages que ma mere bosser au macdo , car les retraites ne suffisent plus. Tu trouves cela normal bien sur ??

Le systeme est bon quand les gens cherchent vraiment du travail apres et quils ont des possibilites den trouver un




> Typiquement le "Syndrome de Stockholm".


Je dirais pas cela , mais plus quelque chose genre ''peindre une fiat en rouge , rajouter un cheval a lavant et te la vendre comme une ferrari'' , il doit y avoir une formule/expression connue pour dire cela en francais mais jai oublie

----------


## Invit

> Le reste chacun paye, les retraites chacun pour soit, l'cole pareil, sa permeteras aussi peut tre d'viter que nos gosses soit avec des attardes.


Pour l'cole, tu n'as pas du assez payer.  ::aie::

----------


## Jitou

Certe il faut libraliser le travail mais seulement  la condition d'une contrepartie, c'est  dire en supprimant purement et simplement les charges sociales et autres prlvements obligatoires, chacun sera alors libre de cotiser pour sa retraite, son assurance maladie, et ventuellement son assurance chmage  la manire des Health Care Package et 401K amricains. Mais je suis raliste cela n'arrivera pas dans ma gnration car la France et son modle social  l'agonie a encore quelques annes devant elle, il faudra certainement un autre gouvernement du mme bord pour faire basculer un peu plus la France vers une socit plus conome et plus juste.

----------


## lulu7

> Je voudrais bien savoir qui payera ports + aeroports + autoroutes + etc ..... pour quelles puissent acheminer et vendre leurs produits ? ..... Je ne parle meme pas des zones industrielles / artisanales / commerciales , surement le goudron et les poteaux electriques etaient deja la a larrivee de ces entreprises ???


la privatisation, ici les prisons sont prive par exemple pourquoi pas les aroports !?




> Donc de l'emploi a la demande ! cest bien je suis daccord avec toi mais ton loyer , nourriture etc ... tu peux ten passer aussi vu que cest sur demande ! Ne me parles pas de changer de jobs car , arrivera un moment ou


tu ne pourras te recycler sur le marche ou alors demenager a lautre bout du monde.




> Je vois en pologne des gens plus ages que ma mere bosser au macdo , car les retraites ne suffisent plus. Tu trouves cela normal bien sur ??


Il y'aura toujours des laiss pour compte, peu importe le systeme.

je peux te demander ou as tu fais tes etudes ?
L'cole au Canada, l'universit aux tats Unis (je suis frontalier)




> Certe il faut libraliser le travail mais seulement  la condition d'une contrepartie, c'est  dire en supprimant purement et simplement les charges sociales et autres prlvements obligatoires, chacun sera alors libre de cotiser pour sa retraite, son assurance maladie, et ventuellement son assurance chmage  la manire des Health Care Package et 401K amricains. Mais je suis raliste cela n'arrivera pas dans ma gnration car la France et son modle social  l'agonie a encore quelques annes devant elle, il faudra certainement un autre gouvernement du mme bord pour faire basculer un peu plus la France vers une socit plus conome et plus juste.


+1




> Pour l'cole, tu n'as pas du assez payer.


C'est un forum francophone, pas Francais je te rapelle.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et, par extension, pourquoi les franais voudraient-ils autre chose puisqu'ils votent pour les mmes depuis 40 ans ? Et comme ce sont des faux derches ils ont le culot de passer leur temps  rler au point qu'on imagine une abstention monstre ou un chamboulement aux lections suivantes. Que nenni !


A dfaut de s'abstenir, j'aimerais qu'en France le vote blanc soit rellement considr.
Parce que vot blanc c'est diffrent de s'abstenir, je vote blanc pour dire qu'aucun partis ne m'inspire.

Les prochaines lections pourrait tre intressantes, car  gauche les socialistes se battent entre eux, et  droite pareil, tels des btes assoiffs de pouvoir, au dtriment de servir la nation. Et le centre ou comme d'habitude, il se passe pas grand chose, le FN que les mdias diabolise, d'on le journal de 20H nous rapelle chaque jour de surtout pas vot pour ce partis, et il reste lextrme gauche, j'ai pas vue Mlenchon saut sur un patron depuis un moment tient...

Voila ma vision politique actuel et c'est pas jolie  ::aie:: 

J'aimerais voir un peu de jeunesse (de l'esprit, par forcment physique) dans tous sa parce que vot pour des types qui ont 2 gnrations de retard... (y'a qu'a voir les lois que les dputes votent/proposent sur les nouvelles technologies), voila la dernire folie de nos cher dputs sniles, (le titre est un peu exagrs je vous l'accorde mais bon) pourtant certains n'hsite pas a ce masturber devant un Ipad en plain parlement.  Bon je marrte la, car je fais du HS.

----------


## Invit

> C'est un forum francophone, pas Francais je te rapelle.


Justement, vu comment tu maltraites la langue...  ::weird::

----------


## Squisqui

> Justement, vu comment tu maltraites la langue...


Pardonne-le. C'est la faute  ses parents. Ce n'taient que des pauvres qui n'ont jamais voulu contracter une dette sur 20ans pour payer une cole d'lite. Et mme pas un Bescherelle... C'est triste l'Amrique.

----------


## fiftytwo

> la privatisation, ici les prisons sont prive par exemple pourquoi pas les aroports !?


les prisons sont privees mais la thune vient bien de quelque part ?? Et donc au final qui paye ?? Letat ou pas ?? Car je vois mal les prisonniers payer pour se faire incarcerer





> Il y'aura toujours des laiss pour compte, peu importe le systeme.


Donc en gros autant jouer a la roulette russe avec tes gosses des la sortie du ventre de leur mere !





> L'cole au Canada, l'universit aux tats Unis (je suis frontalier)


Pour le canada je ne connais pas completement le systeme scolaire (hormis universitaire car je voulais aller a mcgill , mais pour les etats unis cest simple le fosse entre public et prive cest le grand canyon , et les prix aussi, donc si tu nas personne derriere pour te financer tes etudes tu condamnes ta vie (sauf exceptions , car cest lamerican dream)

----------


## lulu7

"Pardonne-le. C'est la faute  ses parents. Ce n'taient que des pauvres qui n'ont jamais voulu contracter une dette sur 20ans pour payer une cole d'lite. Et mme pas un Bescherelle... C'est triste l'Amrique."

En attendant je me fais une paye de 98000$/ans, et encore je devrait bientt gagner plus plus en (certains de mes collgues l'ont fait) me convertissant vers les nouvelles BDD NoSQl (cassandra en l'occurence)
Je doute qu'en France on ai la chance on puisent avoir ce genre de salaire...

Vous critiquer l'cole, mais la bas faire un doctorat (ce que j'ai fait) c'est reconnue, pas comme en France ou sa vaut que dalle. Il y a des avantages arrter de voir tous en noir, car le systme franais est trs critiquable.
Je connais 2 ingnieurs franais qui regrettent pas leurs choix dtre venu, vous devriez en faire autant juste pour vous faire une ide concrte du systme.

Je trouve en tous cas hallucinant qu'une entreprise paye un ex salaries pendant 15 mois, je n'arrive pas l'imaginer.

----------


## marsupial

lulu7, tu veux dire que les politiques sont tellement corrompus par les lobbies financiers, amricains en particulier, ( Goldman Sachs & co cratrices des subprimes et autres dettes tatiques ) que nous devrions tous te rejoindre aux USA, pays de la NSA surarms paranoid ( 30000 morts par an ) qui nous a tout mis dans le Q de l'Europe et de l'Asie ( Yougoslavie, Bulgarie, Irak, Syrie, Vietnam, Core, Algrie, Ukraine ) au point de perdre notre assurance maladie, assurance chmage, acquis sociaux parce que toutes les politiques des banques centrales terminent en tentative de corruption de la Chine dsormais matresse du monde et qui demande au moyen-orient quel destin on peut rserver aux USA qui sont  l'origine du printemps arabe, USA de Rotschild sortant de la Guerre froide qui les ont utiliss comme bouc-missaire contre les Russes pour faire du ptrodollar choc ptrolier ?

Ma question est un peu longue mais je dtaille le dessous gopolitique de 50 ans d'histoire o Cernobyl ( 3-4 millions de morts par irradiation ) n'aura servi qu' minimiser le 11 septembre 2001 parce que W n'a pas voulu avoid parce que, comble du comble, un muet (le SDECE) prvient un sourd ( l'Etat franais ) qu'un aveugle ( un satellite espion au dessus de l'Europe ) les espionne et donc qu'il a choisi d'entuber George Bush pre lors de la premire guerre du golfe en degommant 3 000 irakiens qui venaient pour dire ce qu'il fallait faire avec Saddam Hussein compltement dsarm et toute la pninsule arabique irradie par l'eau des racteurs de Cernobyl via le fleuve Amour puis ensuite l'opration tempte du dsert. Je rappelle que lors de notre dcolonisation, ce sont les socialistes qui ont refus d'accueillir les rfugis.

Vive la finance (emprunt russe ) et les guerres qui en dcoulent : 1929 et le diktat rdig sous l'gide du Gnral Pershing au nom de l'avenir de la Reine Elisabeth II pour satisfaire la France.
Je prfre la CEE et la paix.

----------


## bilgetz

> Le reste chacun paye, les retraites chacun pour soit, l'cole pareil, sa permeteras aussi peut tre d'viter que nos gosses soit avec des attardes.


a, a me pose vraiment problme.
Lcole doit tre une chance pour tous, si les parents ne peuvent pas payer, cela ne doit pas rduire les chances de l'enfant.

Prenons un exemple simple:
Imaginons que ton fils dcide de rien foutre  lcole ou de ne pas faire un boulot qui paye bien (peut tre par envie).
Donc ton petit fils n'aura pas l'argent pour aller  lcole, alors qu'il a un QI de 280.
Est ce normal pour toi que le seul boulot disponible pour lui et ses futur enfants soit caissier  <insrer enseigne du clown faisant de burger> ?

----------


## Aiekick

c'est vrai que vu que les tats unis foutent la merde partout ailleurs. pendant qu'on se tape dessus on les emmerdent pas. du coup le seul pays ou ya moyen de faire son taf peinard en faisant l'autruche ca doit tre les tats unis.

bon sinon vous avez finis de vous taper dessus a coup de troll, d'insulte et de faux arguments ?

----------


## youtpout978

> Y'en as marre de payer pour des mec qui foutent rien est vives des alloc chmages, de payer pour des rfugis, de pay pour aid les libyens, maliens...etc.
> 
> Je fais partie de ceux qui pense que les entrperises ne devrait payer quasi aucune charge, que l'tat devrait se restrainde a un rgime galiens, juste s'assurer le protger le pays des menaces internes/externe et c'est tous.
> Le reste chacun paye, les retraites chacun pour soit, l'cole pareil, sa permeteras aussi peut tre d'viter que nos gosses soit avec des attardes.
> 
> Je vie aux tat unis et je paye pour ce que je consomme uniquement (je paye l'cole de mes enfants, je paye ma retraite), si tu gagne pas ta vie c'est de ta faute, t'avais qu'a boss a l'cole.
> Pour l'emploie ?, l'entreprise peut me licencier quand elle veut sans te payer 15 mois a glander. Elle peut aussi du coup embaucher quand elles le souhaite, si n est en chomage on l'est pour pas longtemps.


Au dbut j'ai cru que c'tait un troll mais je me rend compte que c'est srieux, il existe des gens aussi goiste que a.
Dans un pays ou les plus grandes ingalits existent et ou des millions de personnes n'ont pas accs  des soins dcents, tant que pour toi tout roule tu t'enfous des autres, mais quand les laisser pour compte se soulveront on verra si tout ton gosme aura t payant.

Tu as beau cotiser tout ce que tu veux si jamais ta caisse retraite fait faillite on va bien rire surtout si l'tat derrire ne te verse pas de retraite.
Et je te souhaite pas a mais si un accident grave t'arrive et t'handicape pour le reste de ta vie de tel sorte que tu ne puisse plus travailler a va se passer comment, est-ce que tu cotise pour a, ton assurance te couvrira-t-elle jusqu' la fin de tes jours, ou si a arrive  un de tes enfants qu'elle avenir lui est promis ...

Faut arrter de penser qu' soi, a fait chier de toujours payer autant de taxe, mais je suis content de le faire sachant que a permet  certain de vivre dignement ou de sauver certain, j'en ai moi mme profit dans ma vie, certes il y aura toujours des profiteurs mais je ne pense pas que a soit une majorit de Franais.

Aprs si toi a te plait de vivre comme a il faudrait cre un tat pour les gens comme toi, mais je sens que certaines personne de ton pays viendront en France pour se faire soigner au frais de la princesse, c'est souvent les plus goste qui essaye de profiter le plus du systme.

----------


## macslan

> Au dbut j'ai cru que c'tait un troll mais je me rend compte que c'est srieux, il existe des gens aussi goiste que a.
> Dans un pays ou les plus grandes ingalits existent et ou des millions de personnes n'ont pas accs  des soins dcents, tant que pour toi tout roule tu t'enfous des autres, mais quand les laisser pour compte se soulveront on verra si tout ton gosme aura t payant.
> 
> Tu as beau cotiser tout ce que tu veux si jamais ta caisse retraite fait faillite on va bien rire surtout si l'tat derrire ne te verse pas de retraite.
> Et je te souhaite pas a mais si un accident grave t'arrive et t'handicape pour le reste de ta vie de tel sorte que tu ne puisse plus travailler a va se passer comment, est-ce que tu cotise pour a, ton assurance te couvrira-t-elle jusqu' la fin de tes jours, ou si a arrive  un de tes enfants qu'elle avenir lui est promis ...
> 
> Faut arrter de penser qu' soi, a fait chier de toujours payer autant de taxe, mais je suis content de le faire sachant que a permet  certain de vivre dignement ou de sauver certain, j'en ai moi mme profit dans ma vie, certes il y aura toujours des profiteurs mais je ne pense pas que a soit une majorit de Franais.
> 
> Aprs si toi a te plait de vivre comme a il faudrait cre un tat pour les gens comme toi, mais je sens que certaines personne de ton pays viendront en France pour se faire soigner au frais de la princesse, c'est souvent les plus goste qui essaye de profiter le plus du systme.


Ben il vis aux USA o un certain nombre de personnes ont cette pens goste

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis convaincu qu'une grande partie de la loi El Connerie n'a pas vocation  passer mais seulement  dtourner l'attention. Et nous faire croire qu'on ne se fera pas mettre  sec quand le gouvernement reculera tactiquement sur ces points. 
> 
> Ce qui a vocation  passer : la facilitation  l'extrme du licenciement conomique, ventuellement les propositions issues du rapport Badinter visant  faire rentrer le communautarisme au travail par la grande porte histoire de bien diviser les travailleurs. Et vraisemblablement le referendum d'entreprise, je parie d'ailleurs une statuette rococo que rien n'obligera ces scrutins  tre confidentiel.
> 
> Ce qui a vocation  nous occuper : les 60h, le temps de repos, les accords de "maintien de l'emploi" visant  moduler le temps de travail et la rmunration "temporairement". 
> 
> Voil mon pari.


Je maintiens mon pari : http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/repo...2021978_20.php

Report de plusieurs semaines, le temps "d'amnager" le projet de loi. C'est de l'enfumage et les gens tombent dans le panneau. L'essentiel n'est pas dans le temps de travail.

L'ont peut voir dans cet article l'unanimisme des merdias derrire le projet de loi le plus stupide depuis la tentative d'amricanisation de la justice par Sarkolon. Et l'incroyable stupidit des commentaires, comme toujours.

----------


## Grogro

> Y'en as marre de payer pour des mec qui foutent rien est vives des alloc chmages, de payer pour des rfugis, de pay pour aid les libyens, maliens...etc.
> 
> Je fais partie de ceux qui pense que les entrperises ne devrait payer quasi aucune charge, que l'tat devrait se restrainde a un rgime galiens, juste s'assurer le protger le pays des menaces internes/externe et c'est tous.
> Le reste chacun paye, les retraites chacun pour soit, l'cole pareil, sa permeteras aussi peut tre d'viter que nos gosses soit avec des attardes.
> 
> Je vie aux tat unis et je paye pour ce que je consomme uniquement (je paye l'cole de mes enfants, je paye ma retraite), si tu gagne pas ta vie c'est de ta faute, t'avais qu'a boss a l'cole.
> Pour l'emploie ?, l'entreprise peut me licencier quand elle veut sans te payer 15 mois a glander. Elle peut aussi du coup embaucher quand elles le souhaite, si n est en chomage on l'est pour pas longtemps.


L'imbcile de service "moi je moi je tout pour ma gueule", canadien francophone mais parfaitement  l'image de 90% des franais de mtropole et qui sera le premier  venir chouiner quand son pargne place sur le Dow Jones partira en fume (c'est  dire : maintenant). Crois-moi, tu ne serais pas dpays en France.

Tu te prtends vraisemblablement libral et tu dfends le systme politico-conomique le plus antilibral du monde dvelopp, comme c'est mignon. Dcidment le moindre lycen europen en sait plus long sur n'importe quel sujet que le pignouf anglo-saxon de base en costard.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Aiekick

> L'imbcile de service "moi je moi je tout pour ma gueule", canadien francophone mais parfaitement  l'image de 90% des franais de mtropole


Speak with datas !!! remballe tes 90 % et arrte de mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier, ou alors fournir nous une tude accrditant ton propos. 

tu fait exactement ce que tu lui reproche avec cet amalgame.

----------


## lulu7

"Dans un pays ou les plus grandes ingalits existent et ou des millions de personnes n'ont pas accs  des soins dcents, tant que pour toi tout roule tu t'enfous des autres, mais quand les laisser pour compte se soulveront on verra si tout ton gosme aura t payant."

Mes imports servent justement a payer la scurit, nous avons la meilleurs arme du monde, c'est pas les quelques millions de pauvres des ghettos de denver qui vont faire grand chose.
Et puis faut relativiser, vous en france vous avez un petits pays avec une populations plus petite que la notre, vos ghettos prs paris ou de calais sont juste moins visible, mais proportionnellement....

La seul diffrence, c'est que nous avons russie a endiguer les ghettos en renforcent la frontiere avec le mexique, vous la mer mditerrane c'est une vrai passoire.

"Tu te prtends vraisemblablement libral et tu dfends le systme politico-conomique le plus antilibral du monde dvelopp, comme c'est mignon. Dcidment le moindre lycen europen en sait plus long sur n'importe quel sujet que le pignouf anglo-saxon de base en costard. "

J'attends de voir tiens, c'est chez nous qu'on as les meilleurs universits, vos fac ont la rputations dtre des refuges pour branleurs.

----------


## RyzenOC

> J'attends de voir tiens, c'est chez nous qu'on as les meilleurs universits, vos fac ont la rputations dtre des refuges pour branleurs.


J'ai fais une anne de License (une L3 Informatique avec mon IUT), c'est vrai qu'on apprends pas grand chose par rapport  un IUT et une cole d'ingnieur. Vue la rputation des License de step ou de socio, histoire et co, je pense que sa doit pareil dans toutes les licences.

C'est vrai que chez vous j'envie votre systme universitaire, ou vous pouvez choisir vos matires notamment (celle qui corresponds le mieux au mtier que l'on veut faire plus tard)
Dans mon cole d'ingnieur je pouvais choisir mes UE, sa donne plus l'envie d'apprendre. Pourquoi c'est impossible en fac ?, c'est pourtant pas les UE diffrentes qui manques...

----------


## Tooth

> J'attends de voir tiens, c'est chez nous qu'on as les meilleurs universits, vos fac ont la rputations dtre des refuges pour branleurs.


Dis moi, combien cote une anne d'tude aux Etats-Unis dans une universit ? Et combien en France ? Faut comparer ce qui est comparable  un moment.  :;):

----------


## youtpout978

> "Dans un pays ou les plus grandes ingalits existent et ou des millions de personnes n'ont pas accs  des soins dcents, tant que pour toi tout roule tu t'enfous des autres, mais quand les laisser pour compte se soulveront on verra si tout ton gosme aura t payant."
> 
> Mes imports servent justement a payer la scurit, nous avons la meilleurs arme du monde, c'est pas les quelques millions de pauvres des ghettos de denver qui vont faire grand chose.
> Et puis faut relativiser, vous en france vous avez un petits pays avec une populations plus petite que la notre, vos ghettos prs paris ou de calais sont juste moins visible, mais proportionnellement....


C'est pas possible c'est un troll, c'est fleur en plastique ?  ::aie::

----------


## fenkys

De mon cot j'ai pens que le projet de loi tait tellement gros que c'tait impossible. Il tait invitable que les gens protestent. Aussi je me suis demand s'il ne servait pas d'cran de fume  autre chose. Et j'ai trouv a:

http://www.senat.fr/leg/ppl15-417.html
http://www.senat.fr/dossier-legislatif/ppl15-281.html
http://www.senat.fr/dossier-legislatif/pjl15-395.html

Trois projets bien chauds aussi dont personne ne parle (ou dont on a cess de parler). En bref, deux modifications de la constitution et une loi "antiterroriste".

----------


## Grogro

Clairement, c'est un sketch je pense. C'est pas possible autrement.  ::aie:: 

Encenser l'universit ricaine c'est aussi assez drle. L'Ivy League est un refuge pour branleurs fils  papa dont le niveau acadmique moyen est trs bas, tout en ayant une poigne de formations scientifiques trs slectives de niveau mondial histoire d'afficher une faade honorable. C'est un systme extrmement disparate, avec d'un ct le MIT, Harvard ou le Caltech qui ont certains des meilleurs labos au monde, et de l'autre les universits standard dont le niveau moyen est infrieur  un lyce d'Europe continentale.

En France, les branleurs c'est pas difficile, tu les trouves dans les facs de lettres & sh, arts, staps ou dans certains BTS. Ca fait dj un paquet de monde, mais ailleurs ils passent pas la L1.

----------


## Aiekick

je pensent aussi que c'est un troll et la ou ses drles c'est que je suis d'accord avec certains de ces propos.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> De mon cot j'ai pens que le projet de loi tait tellement gros que c'tait impossible. Il tait invitable que les gens protestent. Aussi je me suis demand s'il ne servait pas d'cran de fume  autre chose. Et j'ai trouv a:
> 
> http://www.senat.fr/leg/ppl15-417.html
> http://www.senat.fr/dossier-legislatif/ppl15-281.html
> http://www.senat.fr/dossier-legislatif/pjl15-395.html
> 
> Trois projets bien chauds aussi dont personne ne parle (ou dont on a cess de parler). En bref, deux modifications de la constitution et une loi "antiterroriste".


en ce qui concerne le premier de tes trois liens ce projet de loi semble aller dans le bon sens vu que un prsident qui ne pourrait se reprsenter  ce poste mnerais vraisemblablement plus volontiers les actions ncessaires  la France que s'il doit s'adonner aux jeux politiques pour renouveler sont confort prsidentiel  ::mrgreen:: 

pour les suivant il est vrais que a tourne  la surenchre

----------


## fenkys

En fait, pour le retour du septennat, je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Dans la mesure ou la loi ne s'applique pas au mandat en cours. Toutefois je trouve qu'on commence  modifier la constitution un peu trop facilement. C'est sens tre un garde fou, mais quelle est sa valeur si ds qu'un article ne convient pas au pouvoir en place, il suffit de le changer. 

Mais le plus embtant est que cette proposition a t faite sans concertation avec la population. Nos parents ont vot pour une constitution, mais celle qu'on n'a aujourd'hui n'est pas celle qu'ils ont choisie. Et les modifications sont faites par dcision du gouvernement et du parlement sans qu'on ait la possibilit de donner notre avis.

----------


## Saverok

> je pensent aussi que c'est un troll et la ou ses drles c'est que je suis d'accord avec certains de ces propos.


Pour la simple raison que tout n'est pas noir aux USA et de mme en France.
Et vice versa : les USA n'est pas un paradis et la France non plus.

----------


## renoo

> Imaginons que ton fils dcide de rien foutre  lcole ou de ne pas faire un boulot qui paye bien (peut tre par envie).
> Donc ton petit fils n'aura pas l'argent pour aller  lcole, alors qu'il a un QI de 280.
> Est ce normal pour toi que le seul boulot disponible pour lui et ses futur enfants soit caissier  <insrer enseigne du clown faisant de burger> ?


Un tel systme (ne pas donner sa chance  tous) sera conomiquement inefficace, par pure slection darwinienne ce type de socit devrait donc disparaitre.

----------


## yento

> Dis moi, combien cote une anne d'tude aux Etats-Unis dans une universit ? Et combien en France ? Faut comparer ce qui est comparable  un moment.


Combien m'a cout une anne d'tude en france ?





Rien, c'tait pay par mes parents.



Combien, m'aurait cout une anne d'tude aux USA si j'tais Amricain ?





Rien, a aurait t pay par mes parents.

----------


## lulu7

pour que la socit fonctionne, il faut de toute faon des riches et des pauvres c'est tous.
Si tu as de la chance tu natra du bon cot de la frontiere, et tu sera en costume cravate, sinon du dealera de la drogue dans les ghettos.
Sa as toujours t comme sa, et sa as toujours bien fonctionn, pourquoi en serait t'il autrement audourd'hui ?

sa me fait penser au film snow piercer, les pauvres se rvoltes contre les riches, malheureusement ils arrivent  renvers le pouvoir, et l'humanit disparat.

----------


## fiftytwo

> pour que la socit fonctionne, il faut de toute faon des riches et des pauvres c'est tous.
> Si tu as de la chance tu natra du bon cot de la frontiere, et tu sera en costume cravate, sinon du dealera de la drogue dans les ghettos.


Donc en gros autant jouer a la roulette russe avec tes gosses des la sortie du ventre de leur mere , vu que une bonne partie de la vie de quelqun est plus ou moins predeterminee a sa naissance.

A quoi bon des millenaires devolution pour en arriver la ??? Lhumanite a atteint un niveau technologique ou la faim ne devrait plus exister , mais notre envie daugmenter nos richesses et bien sans les partager font que plusieurs millions de gens meurent chaque annee ! Si cest ainsi que va le monde , autant ressuciter les dinosaures carnivores et lespece humaine va bien samuser avec la ''loi du plus fort'' !




> Sa as toujours t comme sa, et sa as toujours bien fonctionn, pourquoi en serait t'il autrement audourd'hui ?



Dans un certain sens je te valide car le monde tourne ainsi dans un systeme base sur les richesses et le pouvoir , mais bizzarement jaimerais bien voir ta reaction si tu serais tombe du mauvais cote de la barriere ! Car certains partent avec des gros handicaps des le depart , et la volonte/chance peuvent aider mais dans une minorite de cas sur des millions/milliards de tentatives





> sa me fait penser au film snow piercer, les pauvres se rvoltes contre les riches, malheureusement ils arrivent  renvers le pouvoir, et l'humanit disparat.


Tu las dit toi meme cest un film !

----------


## Hekaizen

> pour que la socit fonctionne, il faut de toute faon des riches et des pauvres c'est tous.
> Si tu as de la chance tu natra du bon cot de la frontiere, et tu sera en costume cravate, sinon du dealera de la drogue dans les ghettos.
> Sa as toujours t comme sa, et sa as toujours bien fonctionn, pourquoi en serait t'il autrement audourd'hui ?
> 
> sa me fait penser au film snow piercer, les pauvres se rvoltes contre les riches, malheureusement ils arrivent  renvers le pouvoir, et l'humanit disparat.


Mon dieu, comment on peut en arriver l ?
J'ai du mal  imaginer que tu ne soit pas un troll, mais j'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas le cas.




> pour que la socit fonctionne, il faut de toute faon des riches et des pauvres c'est tous.
> [...]
> Sa as toujours t comme sa, et sa as toujours bien fonctionn, pourquoi en serait t'il autrement audourd'hui ?


Ton argumentation m'as convaincu, c'est imparable.
Non c'est clair, autant continuer  garder nos illres et  faire de la merde, a semble marcher, aucune autre solution ne peut bien sr tre viable.




> sa me fait penser au film snow piercer, les pauvres se rvoltes contre les riches, malheureusement ils arrivent  renvers le pouvoir, et l'humanit disparat.


Ce n'est effectivement qu'un film comme cela  dj t dit, mais tu n'arrives pas  tirer quoi que ce soit de ce dnouement ? Toi a ne te choque pas, les plus dmunies se rvoltes et "malheureusement" renversent le pouvoir, tu n'arrives dcidment pas  voir o se trouve le problme ? Si effectivement l'humanit disparat  le suite de cela, peut-tre que le problme est la pauvret qui a fatalement finit par engendrer cet vnement ?

Je ne suis pas n du "mauvais cot de la frontire" et j'ai une bonne situation, mais  la vision d'une telle mentalit, je ne peux que te souhaiter d'avoir un accident quel qu'il soit te faisant plonger de l'autre "cot" comme tu dit, je pense que ton changement d'opinion serait radical.

----------


## Grogro

> Mon dieu, comment on peut en arriver l ?
> J'ai du mal  imaginer que tu ne soit pas un troll, mais j'ai bien peur que ce ne soit pas le cas.


Des dcennies de lavage de cerveau et de propagande mdiatique intensive. On en est quasiment au mme point en France. Pire mme par moments, car contrairement aux coles bourgeoises nord-amricaines, notre systme scolaire tout entier est vou  l'radication de toute pense critique.

----------


## Kearz

> J'attends de voir tiens, c'est chez nous qu'on as les meilleurs universits, vos fac ont la rputations dtre des refuges pour branleurs.


La rputations d'tre des refuges de branleurs, *non diplm*. 
La rputation des facs c'est chacun se dbrouille et va en cours s'il veut _(ce qui est faux dans les faits, tu peux scher les cours magistraux. c'est tout)_. Il n'empche que si tu ne vas pas en cours (ou que tu ne bosse pas), tu n'as pas ton diplme. 

A priori, les diplms de universit Franaise, sur le march du travail ne sont pas catgoris "branleur" et (sauf domaine bouch) n'ont aucun mal a trouver un boulot en France ou  l'tranger. Ils n'ont pas plus de mal ou moins  trouver du boulot que ceux qui viennent d'cole priv ou ingnieur ou autre. 

Bien sr, il y a des niveaux & des rputations: 
- Ecole d'ingnieur groupe A (resp. cole de commerce, ..) > universit lambda. 
- Universit ct > Ecole d'ingnieur lambda. 

Le systme d'tude suprieur franais est bon & rarement rabaiss (Bien sr c'est pas forcement le meilleur, mais il est bon). 

L o le bas blesse, c'est les avant (primaire/collge/lyce), le niveau est plus bas (enfin, il y a trop d'cart de niveau) que dans d'autres pays. 

Mais de toute faon, je ne suis pas certain que l'cole est un rapport avec la rforme du travail. Ce n'est pas ton niveau d'tude qui fait que tu vas travailler ou non. La preuve, aujourd'hui, il vaut mieux tre maon qu'avoir un master de chimie. 





> Blabla sur le systme ricain.


Alors oui, le systme amricain est plus *souple*.

La loi semble vouloir s'approcher de ce systme mais on en aurait que les inconvnients et pas les avantages. 
En gros, avec un loi comme a, on peut faire travailler plus et virer plus facilement. Cependant, c'est pas pour autant qu'on aurait des salaires Amricain. 

Inconvnient: Travail souple. 
Avantage: Nant. 

Bref, c'est ridicule.

De plus les mentalits ne sont pas les mmes. Les patrons Franais aiment voir leur employ faire des heures (gratuitement) mme s'ils ont dj fait leur taff. Il faut tre corporate, blablabla. 
C'est pas du tout les mmes mentalits, c'est deux systmes qui ne collent pas. 

(Et personnellement, si j'avais le choix, j'irais plutt au Canada qu'aux USA.)

Et comme j'ai dis plus haut, si on veut changer les systmes, c'est pas une rforme du travail qu'il faut. C'est une rforme du systme. (Et clairement, c'est pas une rforme qui copie un systme existant. Les systmes existant sont tous en train de crever et, ceux, plus ou moins vite.)





> Blabla sur les riches/pauvres.


c'est pas parce qu'il y a toujours eu des riches et des pauvres, que c'est un systme sain. 
Il devrait y avoir des riches et des non-pauvres. 

Bien sr qu'il doit y avoir des carts. 
Et bien sr qu'il doit y avoir des passerelles, tu dois pouvoir passer de non-pauvre  riche. Et tu dois pouvoir passer de riche  non-pauvre (si jamais tu en as marre de bosser 70h semaine et que tu veux t'occuper de ta famille ou autre, tu dois pouvoir).

Si on suit ta logique: "t'es n dans la banlieue, tu seras dealer", autant strilis les banlieusard.. C'est un peu "con" comme logique?

----------


## el_slapper

> L(.../...)Si on veut changer les systmes, c'est pas une rforme du travail qu'il faut. C'est une rforme du systme. (Et clairement, c'est pas une rforme qui copie un systme existant. Les systmes existant sont tous en train de crever et, ceux, plus ou moins vite.)(.../...)


Le systme fonctionne trs bien dans certaines niches, notamment le systme financier dans son ensemble, malgr quelques soubresauts. Le souci, c'est que comme a marche, c'est le modle des autres domaines d'activit. Ou, pour plein de raisons, a ne peut pas marcher. Mme le secteur public suit, pour son grand malheur.

----------


## Grogro

Quitte  faire encore plus dans le hors sujet vu qu'on a pas mal driv dj, aux USA justement, la question cruciale de la rforme du systme de sant le plus complexe, coteux et inefficace du monde dvelopp, sur fond de rivalit entre Sanders et Clinton : http://fortune.com/2016/03/01/bernie...althcare-jobs/

----------


## puke502

les projets de loi sont pondus par des retards qui ont jamais bosss de leur vie et qui gagnent 10 fois plus que tout le monde

je re je vais gerber ::roll::

----------


## Mat.M

> Dis moi, combien cote une anne d'tude aux Etats-Unis dans une universit ? Et combien en France ? Faut comparer ce qui est comparable  un moment.


je viens de faire une rponse sur le fil de discussion sur les autodidactes.
La dette contracte par les tudiants aux USA s'lve  1300 milliards de dollars , oui 1300milliards a fait la moiti du PIB franais...
Un tudiant peut avoir jusqu' pour 100 000dollars de dettes , donc logiquement il faut qu'il trouve un emploi bien rmunr.
Le problme c'est que l'conomie amricaine est en plein ralentissement , le secteur manufacturier et de production d'nergie licencie  tour de bras.
Donc c'est une grosse bombe  retardement



> C'est une rforme du systme


bien d'accord mais quel systme ?  ::roll:: 

Votre PC ou votre Iphone il vient des pays asiatiques , ce que vous consommez de made in France c'est l'alimentation et le logement a dgage du PIB certes mais a n'apporte pas de croissance conomique.
Donc ce qui fait que les entreprises ont des marges financires pas trs leves , ne gagnent pas suffisamment d'argent pour embaucher et payer les cotisations sociales, la fiscalit,pouvoir innover.
Concernant le petit artisan je comprends parfaitement que les charges sociales sont un problme pour lui mais on n'exporte pas assez pour apporter des nouveaux dbouchs  l'Economie franaise.

Modifier le code du travail c'est ni plus ni moins que de mettre des rustines , le code du travail c'est essentiellement pour faire jurisprudence, c'est pas a qui va faire diminuer le chmage

Et mme si on fait diminuer le nombre de chmeurs , on remet des gens au travail qu'est-ce qu'ils vont faire ? Ils vont aller consommer plus au supermarch chez Carrefour ou Darty et acheter des produits made in China donc c'est pas vraiment a qui va faire repartir la croissance conomique en France.

A la rigueur a permettra de rduire le dificit de l'UNEDIC , pourtant j'ai appris dans le dernier Capital de ce mois-ci selon les dires d'un expert que les cotisations chmages des salaris compensent largement les allocations aux chmeurs


Ensuite les gens du MEDEF et du patronnat nous disent qu'ils faut travailler plus , remettre des gens au travail et pouvoir licencier plus facilement.
Le problme c'est que pour remettre des gens au travail et augmenter la production a ne marchera pas car *l'Economie mondiale est en capacit de surproduction* les asiatiques produisent plus de biens de consommation que la plante ne soit capable de consommer.
Avec la dvaluation du Yuan probable c'est pas a qui va arranger les choses.

Bientt on va distribuer des billets de banque pour que les gens aillent consommer et acheter des crans plats dans les supermarchs  ::aie::

----------


## yento

> Ce n'est pas ton niveau d'tude qui fait que tu vas travailler ou non. La preuve, aujourd'hui, il vaut mieux tre maon qu'avoir un master de chimie.


Le niveau d'tude et l'emploi sont trs fortement lis. Les bacs +5 sont quasi en plein emploi en France aux dernires nouvelles.
Les nazi-statisticiens diraient qu'ils sont seulement "corrls". Les statisticiens pragmatiques diraient qu'a ce point l a devrait tre appell une relation linaire. Chaque anne d'tude en moins se traduit par quelques pourcents de plus en chomage. 

Premiere source trouve par google: http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?pa...d_article=1585
[Impossible de copier les images directement ici, c'est des jolis graphiques anims o on peut passer la souris pour voir des dtails et pas seulement des images fixes. Dsol.]
(Je vous laisse faire la recherche "chomage par diplome" pour ceux que a intresse. C'est loquent.)

----------


## Chauve souris

> Y'en as marre de payer pour des mec qui foutent rien est vives des alloc chmages, de payer pour des rfugis, de pay pour aid les libyens, maliens...etc.
> 
> Je fais partie de ceux qui pense que les entrperises ne devrait payer quasi aucune charge, que l'tat devrait se restrainde a un rgime galiens, juste s'assurer le protger le pays des menaces internes/externe et c'est tous.
> Le reste chacun paye, les retraites chacun pour soit, l'cole pareil, sa permeteras aussi peut tre d'viter que nos gosses soit avec des attardes.
> 
> Je vie aux tat unis et je paye pour ce que je consomme uniquement (je paye l'cole de mes enfants, je paye ma retraite), si tu gagne pas ta vie c'est de ta faute, t'avais qu'a boss a l'cole.
> Pour l'emploie ?, l'entreprise peut me licencier quand elle veut sans te payer 15 mois a glander. Elle peut aussi du coup embaucher quand elles le souhaite, si n est en chomage on l'est pour pas longtemps.


En tout cas si j'avais quelqu'un dans ma bote qui crit avec autant de fautes, vir ! sans allocs chmage ! Alors ? Heu-reux ?

----------


## Chauve souris

Je suis tonn qu'on continue  dblatrer sur "_le cot de la main d'uvre_". Rappelons que le mondialisme ne date pas d'hier et qu'il s'est mis en place ds que les machines  vapeur ont permis aux bateaux d'tre autonomes par rapport aux vents, fussent-ils des "_trade winds_". Or  l'poque l'quivalent heures de travail / objet manufactur tait trs important. Les colonies avaient des travailleurs  bas cot. Ils auraient pu "_dlocaliser_" mais ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'il s'est produit. Le coton, par exemple, venait brut en Europe, tait mis en tissus et repartaient dans les colonies.

Maintenant on nous bassine avec les p'tits n'enfants du tiers monde qui fabriqueraient je ne sais quoi. Les p'tits n'enfants en question sont,  la rigueur, domestiques des techniciens locaux, trs bien pays au demeurant, et qui travaillent dans des usines modernes compltement automatises (ce ne sont pas les p'tits n'enfants qui font les soudures sur les cartes mres de ASUS).

Alors pourquoi ces gros mensonges qui, mme rpts, ne deviennent jamais une vrit ?

Parce qu'on a des capitalistes franchouillards qui n'ont jamais t capables d'volution. Par exemple le textile dans le Nord (restons sur l'industrie ftiche de Marx, Engels et Lafargue) avait une bonne rputation de qualit, mais ils n'ont pas du tout jou la modernisation et sont morts dans l'immobilisme. Une bote de bureaucrates sovitiques comme la Thomson, archi subventionn, a t infichu de concevoir des PC alors qu'une poigne d'ingnieurs tawanais le faisait. Etc.

Mais non ! Il ne faut pas critiquer les patrons ! Ce sont les vilains ouvriers qui "_profitent_" qui sont des "_assists_" mais pas cette bande d'incapables du MEDEF qui vivent, eux, d'assistanat chiffr en millions d'euros.

"Shhhittt, shhhitt" <- bruit de la pierre  affuter sur la lame de la guillotine

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le niveau d'tude et l'emploi sont trs fortement lis. Les bacs +5 sont quasi en plein emploi en France aux dernires nouvelles.


Tiens donc ! Dans un pays o il ne reste plus que des jobs de manutentionnaires de supermarchs o sont donc et o y aurait il ces fameux "_bac+5_". Mon cas mme si je n'ai pass le bac (j'ai suivi le cursus du CNAM et de l'EPHE). J'avais un 3e cycle en histo physiologie et biochimie et je n'ai jamais eu un job autre que contractuel/vacataire  la fois prcaire et mal pay et j'tais pourtant,  l'poque, un jeune homme pimpant. Devenu un vieillard teigneux  40 ans, l, il est clair que j'tais devenu inembauchable...

Les statistiques dont tu parles montrent, au contraire, la fuite perdue des jeunes (et moins jeunes) diplms hors de ce pays qui crve et qui veut crever.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Mais de toute faon, je ne suis pas certain que l'cole est un rapport avec la rforme du travail. Ce n'est pas ton niveau d'tude qui fait que tu vas travailler ou non. La preuve, aujourd'hui, il vaut mieux tre maon qu'avoir un master de chimie.


Trs juste ! Un ingnieur lectronicien ne sert  rien vu que plus rien n'est produit en France dans ce domaine  part le petit milieu militaro-industriel o le travail est trs ch**nt car ncessairement cloisonn (j'ai connu a trois mois  la SNECMA)

Par contre un ouvrier qualifi, pltrier, peintre-enduiseur et autres professions spcialises dans le btiment vont vivre correctement car ce ne sont pas les asiatiques qui viendront en France faire ces boulots. Idem pour les totos qu'on rpare. Par contre ils vont tre saigns  mort par les impts s'ils sont artisans. Sur ce dernier point a justifie aussi une expatriation.

Donc, brave gens, si vous avez de la marmaille en ge d'apprendre un job, orientez-les plutt vers ces spcialits.

----------


## Grogro

> Mais de toute faon, je ne suis pas certain que l'cole est un rapport avec la rforme du travail. Ce n'est pas ton niveau d'tude qui fait que tu vas travailler ou non. La preuve, aujourd'hui, il vaut mieux tre maon qu'avoir un master de chimie.


Aujourd'hui avec un master scientifique, c'est pas compliqu, soit tu deviens enseignant, soit tu bosses dans l'informatique. Pas vraiment d'alternative,  moins de prparer un autre concours de la fonction publique.

----------


## Kearz

> Le niveau d'tude et l'emploi sont trs fortement lis. Les bacs +5 sont quasi en plein emploi en France aux dernires nouvelles.
> Les nazi-statisticiens diraient qu'ils sont seulement "corrls". Les statisticiens pragmatiques diraient qu'a ce point l a devrait tre appell une relation linaire. Chaque anne d'tude en moins se traduit par quelques pourcents de plus en chomage.


Et les banano-staticiens disent que El Khomri ne connaissait mme pas les lois sur les CDDs donc ne connait rien sur le travail. Ils disent mme qu'elle veut faire une rforme, histoire que "_voil, si elle crit elle mme le code de travail, elle le connatra!_". 

"Qu'est-ce qui est bien avec les stats, c'est qu'elles disent qu'est-ce qu'on veut qu'elle dise!" (_Citation d'un futur-politicien pendant son CP_.)

Tu _(ou un journaliste, hein, je te cible pas directement)_ prends des chiffres et tu fais des corrlations en excluant que les rsultats peuvent venir d'autres facteurs. Le chmage n'a pas spcialement de rapport avec les diplmes, il vient d'un rapport offre/besoin. 
Si les gens diplms trouvent du boulot c'est parce qu'ils rpondent  un besoin. Mais si on avait pas besoin d'eux, ils seraient au chmage. 
En France, on a pas besoin d'ouvrier (ou peu) en usine. Donc forcement, si tu es sans diplme et sans formation qui rpond  un besoin, ben t'es au chmage. a n'empche pas: on a besoin d'ouvrier du btiment, des ouvriers dans l'artisanat de bouche, ... 
_(Et au dernire nouvelle, mon boucher n'a pas un diplme d'ingnieur en Boucherie.)_

----------


## Grogro

Ouais ben en attendant, on pourra enculer toutes les mouches de la Terre, certains faits resteront intangible : les bac+5 sont les moins touchs par le chmage, mme si l'insertion professionnelle initiale est souvent TRES difficile (j'en sais quelque chose).

Le chmage des jeunes diplms est un casse-tte bien franais, mais n'oublions pas que la population est plus que vieillissante (on a dpass les 40 ans d'ge moyen). Et notre march du travail fonctionne intgralement sur un systme d'insiders vs outsiders. Si l'on est pas dj intgr au march du travail, il est trs difficile d'y entrer. Je pense que a explique vos diffrences d'interprtation des statistiques.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)_(Et au dernire nouvelle, mon boucher n'a pas un diplme d'ingnieur en Boucherie.)_


 ::alerte:: Il n'a pas fait l'ENSBIF? (ecole nationale suprieure des boucheries d'Ile-de-France). C'est un scandale!!! ::alerte:: 

Non, je suis globalement d'accord avec toi, sauf que tous les BAC+5 ne se valent pas, et pass un certain ge, le BAC+5 ne protge plus. Mais c'est pire sans, en moyenne, effectivement.

----------


## renoo

> Si les gens diplms trouvent du boulot c'est parce qu'ils rpondent  un besoin.


Il y a aussi un effet aspirateur, par exemple si tu veux des dveloppeurs tu peux recruter de bac+2  bac+5 ou 7... ceux qui trouvent plus facilement du travail sont  partir de bac+5 d'autant plus qu'on peut parfois les avoir au mme prix qu'un bac+2 ! Si demain, tout le monde est form  bac+5 on aura pas forcement moins de chomage (sauf peut etre les annes d'tude qui ne seront pas comptabilises comme tel mais qu'il faudra financer).

----------


## sebbod

> Plusieurs pays comme l'UK ont pris les vrais mesures qui s'imposent pour rtablir une vrai conomie de march, et du coup un march de l'emploi souple et dynamique : rsultat retour  la croissance et baisse du chmage, en France les vrais changements n'arriverons pas c'est juste des petites rustines  la noix pour faire croire que quelque chose est fait, mais globalement le systme en place c'est le systme Mittrand, donc socialo communistes, avec des charges en sus qui n'existant pas de son temps. Bref c'est du socialo comnunisme en pire, rsultat augmentation du chmage et de la dette, a mne  la ruine (voir Cuba et Core du nord).
> 
> Pour rfrence au message ci dessus, dans beaucoup de pays les charges sont  8%,  comparer aux 50% de charges en France, donc au niveau de la comptitivit internationale ca ne peu pas tenir le coup, ca ne peu crer que du chmage  l'infini. La France doit tre le seul pays au monde ou les travailleurs sont par exemple moins bien couverts que les non travailleurs (ACMU), c'est bien joli la "solidarit" mais je pense qu' un moment donn il faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin... Scu et mutuelle gratos, logement gratos (APL), RSA ou assedics, allocs, et pendant ce temps on travaille quelques jours par mois au black non dclar rsultat on gagne plus qu'un vrai travailleur dclar en travaillant que quelques jours par mois, c'est la belle vie quoi, de qui se moque t'on...


J'ai une copine qui vie en Angleterre depuis 15 ans quand elle a un problme de sant elle rentre en France pour les soins (surtout les dents). Personnellement j'ai pas envie de faire comme eux. 
Mais toi si tu veux va vivre en Angleterre ;-)

----------


## Jaujon

> Si les entreprises n'embauchent pas en France, c'est parce qu'ils sont plus chers que les Philippins (Marocains, Vietnamiens, Mexicains...) travaillent pour moins cher, et qu'on peut librement importer le produit de leur travail en France. Parce que les Philippins bossent pour un bol de riz par jour. Pour tre comptitif avec eux, il faudrait donc que nous, les Franais, acceptions de travailler aussi pour un bol de riz par jour. Personnellement, je n'en ai aucune envie.
> 
> Par exemple, les fameuses "charges" dont tu parles, suivant ainsi la terminologie du Medef, ce sont en ralit les cotisations sociales qui financent la scurit sociale. A force de les baisser (ce qui pour l'instant n'a aucun effet sur l'embauche, en plus), les caisses de retraite, les caisses de maladie, les caisses de chmage et les caisses d'allocation familiale sont toutes en dficit de manire catastrophique.


On cote le double de notre salaire, arrtez de confondre sciemment cot du travail et rmunration. Ce n'est pas avec les Philippins que nous ne sommes pas comptitifs, mais bien avec nos voisins de l'OCDE, qui ont pour beaucoup une rmunration plus forte. Seulement ils ne financent pas des mammouths qui plombent leur conomie.

----------


## youtpout978

> On cote le double de notre salaire, arrtez de confondre sciemment cot du travail et rmunration. Ce n'est pas avec les Philippins que nous ne sommes pas comptitifs, mais bien avec nos voisins de l'OCDE, qui ont pour beaucoup une rmunration plus forte. Seulement ils ne financent pas des mammouths qui plombent leur conomie.


Oui mais faut prendre en compte les dpenses annexes comme les mutuelles, logement, transport, ducation  la fin vivent ils mieux avec leur plus gros salaire ?

Aprs je suis d'accord qu'il faudrait raboter le financement de certaines domaines de l'tat (les politiciens, leurs salaires avantages et retraites), les diffrents groupes financer par l'tat mais qui ne servent compltement  rien (souvent qui abrite des ex-politiciens ou leurs amis) ...
a permettra de mettre plus d'argents dans les infrastructures, les fonctionnaires, la sant ...

----------


## Grogro

> On cote le double de notre salaire, arrtez de confondre sciemment cot du travail et rmunration. Ce n'est pas avec les Philippins que nous ne sommes pas comptitifs, mais bien avec nos voisins de l'OCDE, qui ont pour beaucoup une rmunration plus forte. Seulement ils ne financent pas des mammouths qui plombent leur conomie.


Et quel est la diffrence relle du cot du travail entre la France et nos voisins comparables de l'OCDE ? Quelle est la diffrence de comptitivit horaire entre le travailleur franais et nos voisins ? Quelle est la diffrence entre le taux de marge de nos entreprises avec celles de nos voisins ? 

On a besoin de comparer ces trois variables en mme temps. Au minimum.

----------


## Jaujon

> Et quel est la diffrence relle du cot du travail entre la France et nos voisins comparables de l'OCDE ? Quelle est la diffrence de comptitivit horaire entre le travailleur franais et nos voisins ? Quelle est la diffrence entre le taux de marge de nos entreprises avec celles de nos voisins ? 
> 
> On a besoin de comparer ces trois variables en mme temps. Au minimum.


Voil, une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours. L on s'intresse au mammouth Scurit Sociale. Alors il faut savoir une chose, en France la scurit sociale est un monopole d'Etat qui propose  la diffrence des autres pays une couverture gratuite  des non-cotisants (ce qui explique sans doute une partie du surcot). Ce qu'il faut observer, ce n'est pas tant le montant total de la cotisation mais le rapport entre la part de l'entreprise et celle du salari. Et pour bien se rendre compte des consquences de nos politiques, la barre reprsente l'quivalent de 475 milliards d'euros pour la France. Cela donne une ide de la masse d'argent prleve sur les marges des entreprises, et qui ont une consquence indirecte sur l'emploi.

----------


## renoo

> Voil, une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours.


Ce diagramme ne signifie pas grand chose. 

D'une part la protection sociale est finance par l'impot dans de nombreux pays, regarde le Danemark pex (3eme) et les droits des chomeurs l bas.
http://www.franceinfo.fr/emission/ci...-01-2014-07-25

D'autre part, on a un maximum d'exonrations divers et varies (CICE, CIR, allgements bas salaires....)

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce diagramme ne signifie pas grand chose.


tout  fait d'accord si je ne me trompe pas ce sont des pourcentages et non des valeurs absolues...
comparer des pourcentages a n'a pas toujours de sens.
En plus il me semble que j'ai vu les mmes sur le site du Figaro.fr , journal assez  droite tout de mme.
Mais qui oublie d'indiquer que comme tous les autres titres de presse il reoit des subventions de l'Etat  ::roll::

----------


## Chauve souris

L'argumentaire - cul - du salaire d'un philippin (ou autre) ne tient pas. On ne compare pas la mme chose et donc a n'a pas de sens. Oui le salaire est infrieur, mais le cot de la vie, dans ces pays, est infrieur aussi. Quand je dis, en Amrique du sud, que dans un couple franais, pratiquement un salaire sert  payer le loyer, cela horrifie mes interlocuteurs. Idem lorsque je parle des impts locaux, du cot des carburants, etc.

Pour ces derniers et compte tenu de l'importance conomique des livraisons je vous informe que, au Paraguay, pays sans ressources ptrolires, sans raffineries et dont tout le carburant provient du Brsil par camion, le litre de "_diesel comun_" (le gasoil de base) est pass de 4690 PYG (prix que j'ai toujours connu depuis 4 ans)  4290 PYG. Soit, au cours actuel (je vous recommande le site www.xe.com qui permet de comparer n'importe quelle monnaie de la plante avec n'importe quelle autre et avec des graphiques jusqu' 10 ans) 0,68 EUR. Il est  combien chez l'amre patrie ?

Quand au monstre de bureaucratie qui s'appelle la Scurit Sociale et que les franchouillards militants rajoutent automatiquement _que-le-monde-nous-envie_ je peux vous dire qu'ils ne l'envient pas du tout. Les bobos gauchos vont s'extasier  ce que la scu paye sans discuter tous les soins des trangers en situation illgale en France (mais dans ce pays tre illgal est un statut social, unique au monde  ma connaissance), au point que se cre mme une "_immigration mdicale_" et pas seulement pour Bouteflika, qui dteste pourtant la France et les franais, mais qui vient rgulirement se faire soigner en France (il n'y a pas d'hpitaux en Algrie ? Mme rservs aux seuls apparatchiks ?). Un tel monstre au cot exorbitant et incontrlable n'existe pas ailleurs. La sant y est couverte par des assurances prives au mme titre que les risques automobiles et les clients y choisissent leur niveau de garantie et de remboursement. Dans les pays "_srieux_" ces pratiques d'assurances sont encadrs par des lois qui en assurent le bon fonctionnement sans drives.

Donc on en revient, par ces quelques exemples,  ce que j'appelle l'erreur de comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable, qui a pour consquence que, dans beaucoup de pays, les gens ne sont pas crass par des taxes et impts comme en Europe (il y a mme pire que la France, c'est tout dire). Toute une conomie basique se fait, en Afrique et en Amrique du sud (et probablement en Asie, mais je en connais pas) par l'encaissement direct sans avoir  payer d'autre que des petits impts locaux. Certes on en a pour son argent et les services municipaux sont souvent dsastreux, mais cela permet de vivre pauvrement sans tre dans la misre pour autant. Essayez de monter ne fut-ce qu'une toute petite activit commerciale ou d'artisan en France et vous allez tre assomm par des taxes et des forfaits avant mme que d'avoir fait un euro de CA.

----------


## Paul TOTH

https://www.facebook.com/osonscauser...2450994493588/

----------


## pierre++

Cette Loi s'inscrit parfaitement dans la logique du "_Dialogue aux enfers entre Machiavel & Montesquieu_" dont voici un extrait propos par wikipedia. Rien  dire de plus ...

      Machiavel : Dans les pays parlementaires, c'est presque toujours par la presse que prissent les gouvernements, eh bien, j'entrevois la possibilit de neutraliser la presse par la presse elle-mme. 

Cette manipulation commence par un contrle des publications, puis par une organisation des journaux afin de donner l'impression de libert de la presse. *Le bruit caus par le flot d'informations permet alors de dissimuler le fait que l'essentiel n'est jamais mis en cause*, et que seules des anecdotes insignifiantes font la une :

     [...] Je diviserai en trois ou quatre catgories les feuilles dvoues  mon pouvoir. [...] on verra des feuilles, dvoues  mon gouvernement, qui m'attaqueront, qui crieront, qui me susciteront une foule de tracas. [...] remarquez bien que jamais les bases ni les principes de mon gouvernement ne seront attaqus par les journaux dont je vous parle ; ils ne feront jamais qu'une polmique d'escarmouche, qu'une opposition dynastique dans les limites les plus troites. 

L'tape suivante est de se mettre en scne. Et le premier point consiste  tourdir l'opinion publique, par des annonces faites  l'improviste, sans hsiter  dire une chose et son contraire ; cela permet de discrditer ses adversaires et de diriger les motions des masses :

     [...]  l'aide du dvouement occulte de ces feuilles publiques, je puis dire que je dirige  mon gr l'opinion dans toutes les questions de politique intrieure ou extrieure. J'excite ou j'endors les esprits, je les rassure ou je les dconcerte, je plaide le pour et le contre, le vrai et le faux. Je fais annoncer un fait et je le fais dmentir suivant les circonstances ; je sonde ainsi la pense publique, je recueille l'impression produite, j'essaie des combinaisons, des projets, des dterminations soudaines, enfin ce que vous appelez, en France, des ballons d'essai. Je combats  mon gr mes ennemis sans jamais compromettre mon pouvoir, car, aprs avoir fait parler ces feuilles, je puis leur infliger, au besoin, les dsaveux les plus nergiques ; je sollicite l'opinion  de certaines rsolutions, je la pousse ou je la retiens, j'ai toujours le doigt sur ses pulsations, elle reflte, sans le savoir, mes impressions personnelles, et elle s'merveille parfois d'tre si constamment d'accord avec son souverain. On dit alors que j'ai la fibre populaire, qu'il y a une sympathie secrte et mystrieuse qui m'unit aux mouvements de mon peuple.

----------


## Invit

> Travailler  une baisse des charges des entreprises serait autrement plus intelligent.
> Si une entreprise n'embauche pas c'est plus parce qu'un salari cote trop cher que parce qu'il est trop protg par le droit du travail.
> 
> Finalement les lois c'est un peu comme un projet informatique, empiler sur des fondations fragiles conduit systmatiquement  l'chec  un moment ou l'autre. Le but tant d'arriver  passer le bb au suivant et de ne plus tre l quand l'echec se produit ...


Baisser les charges des entreprises, c'est baisser mcaniquement les ressources des organismes sociaux : il faut alors accepter une baisse des prestations sociales.
Mais ltat a bien sacrifi plusieurs dizaines de milliards d'euros pour pas grand chose avec le CICE. Il faut choisir : vous acceptez de payer 20 d'une intervention chirurgicale lourde, facture 40 000 euros ? De voir votre allocation invalidit suite  un accident du travail rduite de 50 % ? Voir votre enfant handicap devoir tre  votre charge  100 % aprs ses 18 ans ? Sachez que cette anne, mme des retraits gagnant tout juste 1000 euros en pension sont soumis  la CSG et la CRDS...
Concrtement, ce sont des consquences comme cela qui sont  envisager. A moins de changer l'assiette de recouvrement : mais l aussi, qui va payer ? Pas les actionnaires, ni les fraudeurs patents.

----------


## Invit

> Plusieurs pays comme l'UK ont pris les vrais mesures qui s'imposent pour rtablir une vrai conomie de march, et du coup un march de l'emploi souple et dynamique : rsultat retour  la croissance et baisse du chmage, en France les vrais changements n'arriverons pas c'est juste des petites rustines  la noix pour faire croire que quelque chose est fait, mais globalement le systme en place c'est le systme Mittrand, donc socialo communistes, avec des charges en sus qui n'existant pas de son temps. Bref c'est du socialo comnunisme en pire, rsultat augmentation du chmage et de la dette, a mne  la ruine (voir Cuba et Core du nord).
> 
> Pour rfrence au message ci dessus, dans beaucoup de pays les charges sont  8%,  comparer aux 50% de charges en France, donc au niveau de la comptitivit internationale ca ne peu pas tenir le coup, ca ne peu crer que du chmage  l'infini. La France doit tre le seul pays au monde ou les travailleurs sont par exemple moins bien couverts que les non travailleurs (ACMU), c'est bien joli la "solidarit" mais je pense qu' un moment donn il faut pas pousser le bouchon trop loin... Scu et mutuelle gratos, logement gratos (APL), RSA ou assedics, allocs, et pendant ce temps on travaille quelques jours par mois au black non dclar rsultat on gagne plus qu'un vrai travailleur dclar en travaillant que quelques jours par mois, c'est la belle vie quoi, de qui se moque t'on...


Pour l'APL, il faut arrter de dire n'importe quoi !  
A comparer avec des loyers de 800  1500 euros en Ile de France.


Situation familiale 
Zone 1
Zone 2
Zone 3

Personne seule
292,85 
255,23 
239,31 

Couple
353,20 
312,40 
289,99 

Personne seule ou couple avec une personne  charge
399,19 
351,53 
325,15 

Par personne supplmentaire
57,91  
51,16 
46,60 




Les zones sont rparties comme tel :
Zone 1 : Ile de france
Zone 2 : Agglomrations de plus de 100 000 habitants + la Corse
Zone 3 : Toutes les autres agglomrations

La participation minimale du locataire est fixe  34,76 euros.

----------


## Invit

> Si les entreprises n'embauchent pas en France, c'est parce qu'ils sont plus chers que les Philippins (Marocains, Vietnamiens, Mexicains...) travaillent pour moins cher, et qu'on peut librement importer le produit de leur travail en France. Parce que les Philippins bossent pour un bol de riz par jour. Pour tre comptitif avec eux, il faudrait donc que nous, les Franais, acceptions de travailler aussi pour un bol de riz par jour. Personnellement, je n'en ai aucune envie.
> 
> Par exemple, les fameuses "charges" dont tu parles, suivant ainsi la terminologie du Medef, ce sont en ralit les cotisations sociales qui financent la scurit sociale. A force de les baisser (ce qui pour l'instant n'a aucun effet sur l'embauche, en plus), les caisses de retraite, les caisses de maladie, les caisses de chmage et les caisses d'allocation familiale sont toutes en dficit de manire catastrophique.


Ce patronat tait bien content de trouver la manne publique  l'poque o il mettait en prretraite massivement. Rsultat : des comptes sociaux devenus dficitaires chroniquement, mais longtemps aprs leur arrt. Et comme la crise qui a commenc en 1974 n'est pas prs de finir, oui, les problmes deviennent structurels.

----------


## Invit

> Ben non puisque c'est du temps de repos. Tu ne seras pay que si tu dois te dplacer.
> Oui, a lude compltement la contrainte de l'astreinte  savoir se tenir en disponibilit.
> Et ya des commentateurs sur ce forum qui osent appeler a du socialo-communisme. C'est du foutage de gueule.


Pour les astreintes lisez ceci et vous verrez quels imbroglios juridiques dans lesquels la France, dj dans l'illgalit en regard de la Charte Sociale Europenne de 1996, risque de plonger beaucoup de monde : http://www.infoprudhommes.fr/note-ju...res-dastreinte

----------


## Shirraz

Y'a des gens qui font flipper ici...


Aprs si vous voulez vous persuadez que l'avenir c'est la drgulation totale et dfendre et payer ceux qui vous crachent  la gueule pour croire que vous faites partie de leur monde de nanti...


C'est comme entendre les mecs au smic qui se font presser par leurs patrons qui en arrivent  dire que l'ISF est un impt dgueulasse parce que "tu te crve le cul et l'tat te prends la moiti"...

----------


## yento

> Pour l'APL, il faut arrter de dire n'importe quoi ! 
> A comparer avec des loyers de 800  1500 euros en Ile de France.


A vrai dire c'est toi qui dit n'importe quoi. Mais c'est pas de ta faute t'es parisien  ::P: 

Les APL pour vivre seul tait a 175,12 euros l'anne dernire. Elles sont  176,84 euros cette anne. C'est le vrai chiffre qui concerne la majorit des (tudiants) sans revenus. (J'tais en rhones alpes mais peu importe, les prix sont nationaux  10 balles prs). 
En colocation la somme reu est infrieure (entre 70-100 euros dans mes souvenirs).
En cumulant certaines conditions de type pas d'emploi + pas de revenus + officiellement chomeur ou je ne sais quoi, a peut monter  272,38 euros.

Les studios tudiants (appart seul, ~18m, meubl) dans les rsidences tudiantes prives (studa, studlites, studotruc) sont entre 380 et 500 euros euros en rhones alpes. (lyon, grenoble, valence, saint tienne). Les studios et petits appartements du parc priv sont dans les mmes ordres de prix. 

Tu ne trouveras JAMAIS un logement en dessous d'environ 400 euros. J'imagine que c'est directement li aux aides puisque les locataires touchent environ la moiti en APL. Quand tu visites pour louer un appartement, le propritaire/agence qui a l'habitude te dira littralement "Le loyer fait xxx euros hors charges/electricit/eau. Vous etes bien en situation yyy ? <oui> Alors vous aurez probablement droit aux APL. Ca fera xxx - 170 euros. Bien sur, je ne peux pas vous le garantir, la CAF dterminera vos aides fonction de votre situation, gnralement c'est dans ces eaux l pour tout le monde depuis des annes."

Le fait que les loyers  Paris soient le double des grandes villes peut faire croire que les APL sont une blague alors que ce n'est pas du tout le cas. Elles ont un impact immense. Elles aident une norme partie de la population et elles contrlent une partie non ngligeable des prix des loyers en France.

Les loyers parisiens ont atteint un sommet historique o ils sont plus levs que les salaires et o les APL semblent ridicules en comparaison. C'est simplement un indicateur que la situation actuelle du logement  Paris est une CATASTROPHE.

----------


## Jaujon

> Y'a des gens qui font flipper ici...
> 
> 
> Aprs si vous voulez vous persuadez que l'avenir c'est la drgulation totale et dfendre et payer ceux qui vous crachent  la gueule pour croire que vous faites partie de leur monde de nanti...
> 
> 
> C'est comme entendre les mecs au smic qui se font presser par leurs patrons qui en arrivent  dire que l'ISF est un impt dgueulasse parce que "tu te crve le cul et l'tat te prends la moiti"...


Bosse  ton compte, tu verras que tu n'as pas besoin de prtendre  l'ISF pour qu'on te prenne la moiti de ce que tu gagnes.
Et si tu aimes tant le systme actuel, sache qu'un jeune du quatre n'y trouve pas son compte et se retrouve au chmage. Il faut que a change.

----------


## yolle

> Y'a des gens qui font flipper ici...


Ouais, il y a du "lourd" ici  ::):   ::):  ....

----------


## Shirraz

> Bosse  ton compte, tu verras que tu n'as pas besoin de prtendre  l'ISF pour qu'on te prenne la moiti de ce que tu gagnes.
> Et si tu aimes tant le systme actuel, sache qu'un jeune du quatre n'y trouve pas son compte et se retrouve au chmage. Il faut que a change.


Blah blah "apprends  tre individualiste, ensuite tu verras que c'est dgueulasse de payer pour d'autres"...


Le gros hic dans ces dlires, comme celui de ceux qui balancent "qu'il n'y a qu' bosser  l'cole" pour se convaincre d'tre des parvenus, c'est que c'est un tas de types blancs issues de milieux plutt favorables qui parlent... Pas des gens "qui ont boss" dur, mais des gens qui avaient tout pour russir, et le reste "bah tant pis quoi !".

Maintenant si payer une misre des gens  qui on demande de consacrer leur vie au travail pour la sacro-sainte "croissance" est le but ultime, ok, donnons leur carte blanche pour avoir 0% de chmage est un SMIC  600... D'ailleurs le taux de chmage, a ne veut strictement rien dire... Mais venant de gens qui maintiennent une diffrence de salaire de 20% entre hommes et femmes, un taux d'embauche du "non-blanc" bien en de de la part relle dans la population, qui ont des finances tout assures pour le reste de leur vie, j'aurais plutt tendance  vouloir faire tout l'inverse de ce qu'ils prconisent... Car visiblement, leur problme n'est pas la croissance du pays et de pas pouvoir embaucher  cause des vilaines charges comme il disent en pleurant  la tl...


Sinon les profiteurs... Mouais, avec le RSA et les APL (dont une bonne part sont dduite du premier), on a pas plus de 900 pour tout payer... Et avec 900, tu sors pas et tu cherches plutt  bouffer des ptes en oubliant "les 5 fruits et lgumes par jours" avec lesquels on nous bassine pour tre sr de pas finir dans le rouge.

----------


## lulu7

> Le gros hic dans ces dlires, comme celui de ceux qui balancent "qu'il n'y a qu' bosser  l'cole" pour se convaincre d'tre des parvenus, c'est que c'est un tas de types blancs issues de milieux plutt favorables qui parlent... Pas des gens "qui ont boss" dur, mais des gens qui avaient tout pour russir, et le reste "bah tant pis quoi !".


Et il serait temps que les minorits arrte de se plaindre.

L'excuse du "j'ai pas t embauch car le patron est raciste/xenophobe/hophodes etc", "si je suis pauvre et que je vit dans un HLM c'est la fautes des riche blancs" mais jamais ils se remettent en question...

Barack obama et le prsident, si il as russie je vois pas pourquoi les autres y arriverais pas. Mais c'est toujours plus simple de critiquer le systme que de trouver une solution pour amliorer sa vie.

La pluspar au lieu d'aller a l'cole rejoigne un gang et deale, c'est de l'argent facile et c'est normal quaprs ils crvent dans un caniveaux.

----------


## mister3957

Perso a mindiffre ces trucs l, ce sont des trucs faits par les gens d'en haut pour les gens d'en haut et quand bien mme a aurait une incidence sur nous, je considre que je suis  mille lieux de comprendre les tenants et aboutissants sur tous les plans et  tous les termes ne serait-ce que pour savoir si c'est positif ou ngatif  niveau de mes concitoyens (pas seulement moi, ma famille, mes amis, mes collgues, mais une ou plusieurs gnrations totalement diversifie).

Une chose est sr est que s'ils veulent un lan pour l'conomie, la croissance etc. a ne viendra pas d'en haut, mais des petits gnies d'en bas qui taffent dans leur garage sur des amorces de truc de malade mais qui ne verront jamais le jour faute de moyens pour vivre mais aussi pour faire vivre ceux dont ils ont besoin ou pour les plus chanceux seront rachets par des gens d'en haut qui vont en faire n'importe quoi.

Aujourd'hui je travaille pour une grosse socit dont son client est un grand compte, et tel Wolf je rsous des problmes qui leurs pourrissent la vie depuis des annes. Suis-je pay plus pour autant ? Non, et si je commence  comparer les salaires, j'en fait clairement trop. Heureusement que j'adore ce que je fais pour avoir l'nergie de le faire sinon je me calerais sur la moyenne et a serait tre tir vers le bas. Je comprends ceux qui ragissent comme a, c'est humain, et en mme temps a n'a rien de stable et/ou de trs saint d'agir comme je le fais.

En parallle je cre une socit base sur un produit trs innovant  but essentiellement conomique pour nos clients mais galement environnemental. Pour bien fonctionner il nous faut un dveloppeur supplmentaire, un commercial et un ingnieur systme, mais pour a il nous faut 160  180K par an  garantir sans compter les frais de recrutement, de gestion, d'encadrement, de communication, de structure etc. "les cots cachs de l'emploi". Inutile d'aller mendier aux instances, a sert  rien, alors on va commencer en mode dgrad, avec un petit serveur hberg sur une connexion perso, et puis on verra bien.

Mais je pense que c'est pas vraiment un contexte idal pour s'engager dans la cration de valeur et de richesse. On a beau se dplacer, faire des dmos, le rsultat est toujours trs bien accueillit, la tape dans le dos est l et est sincre "bravo les jeunes, vous allez aller loin", mais ds qu'on commence  parler pognon y'a plus personne, que du "bla bla bla tout est possible" mais a reste abstrait.

Alors si on y arrive, je ne pense pas que l'on arrivera psychologiquement  se satisfaire de payer beaucoup d'impts pour n'en rcolter que des miettes, et je pense que nous n sommes pas un cas isol.

C'est pas trs juste ce que je dit car on bnficie du systme de formation du pays, des comptences forms dans ce pays, du systme sant / retraite, de quelques aides  la cration mme si c'est trois fois rien (des fois a nous cote plus que a ne nous aide), mais il faut avoir un sacr mentale pour garder le recul ncessaire, fermer les yeux sur ce qui peut se passer ailleurs et se satisfaire de... payer.

La loi bidule machin ne changera rien  a, qu'elle passe ou pas, on le sait trs trs bien et en parler ne fera que nous diviser, on le voit sur les prcdents posts (les noirs, les blancs, les assists, les riches, les pauvres, le priv, le public, mon voisin ci, mon beauf' a, nanani nanana). Et quel est la meilleure stratgie en politique pour gagner  leur jeu dbile de pouvoir ? Nous diviser et chopper les 5  10% de frustrs provoqus, c'est plus efficace qu'tre 15  vouloir en rassembler 80%..

A nous d'tre plus intelligent que a

----------


## yento

> C'est pas trs juste ce que je dit car on bnficie du systme de formation du pays, des comptences formes dans ce pays, du systme sant / retraite, de quelques aides  la cration mme si c'est trois fois rien (des fois a nous cote plus que a ne nous aide), mais il faut avoir un sacr mentale pour garder le recul ncessaire, fermer les yeux sur ce qui peut se passer ailleurs et se satisfaire de... payer.


Tu ne "bnficies" pas de tout a. Tu l'as pay de ta poche directement et indirectement.
(Ailleurs, tu aurais des choses similaires que tu paierais galement mais de faon plus claire et comprhensible.)

----------


## mister3957

Ha a oui, payer  la rigueur a fait chier mais c'est comme a et on se dit que c'est forcment pour quelque chose mme si on ne comprends pas tout et que a n'est pas de notre responsabilit de grer o c'est redistribu et pourquoi, il y a des suffisamment incomptents et tout aussi paums que nous pour pseudo grer a.

Nous on a juste  se demander si c'est cher ou si c'est pas cher, en tout cas tudier le niveau de rentabilit d'un euro par rapport  ce que l'on va en faire et sous quel terme.

Et gagner de l'argent, a cote trs cher en France, mais combien a cote ?? Aucune ide, on verra  la facture et c'est l o a coince, donc dans le doute.. on gle tout et on joue au stricte minimum et a va dans les deux sens, si il faut on a de la trso, tout va trs bien, mais on ne le saura qu'au bilan, selon des machins qui se sont passs telle ou telle nuit, on verra  la facture.

C'est pareil au niveau d'un mnage qui met le hola sur les vacances d't parce qu'il ne sait pas ce qui va lui tomber sur le coin de la gueule  la rentre (les impts, taxes en tout genre, prvision pour Nol, les gosses etc.) mme s'il est large, il n'en restera pas moins rticent, dans le doute.

Et quand on sait pas, bah on fait pas, au cas o. Je ne pense pas que c'est comme a qu'on donne un bol d'oxygne  une conomie, de mettre les gens, physiques ou moraux constamment dans le doute et donc dans la peur, a gle tout mais en mme temps il n'y a pas meilleur crneau que de semer la peur pour gagner du pouvoir et a c'est pas une ide reue, c'est un thorme politique.

Bon aprs il y a toujours les gens qui outrepassent ces lois et que se disent lgitimement "merde, j'ai bien travaill, je mrite bien un peu de vacances et on verra demain comment on va pouvoir grer a". Premier clients des banques, les endetts, et les banques sont les premiers  jouer sur l'conomie, la croissance etc.

Bref les pauvres sont une richesse, ils crent de la dette, la dtiennent et l'entretiennent, donc un puits d'argent sans fond car sans cesse renouvel et sans que a ne cote aucun risque  personne sauf  eux, et on les y oblige indirectement et c'est la faute  personne encore une fois sauf  eux, il l'ont bien cherchs ces connards de branleurs !

Il ne faut surtout pas jouer  a, et c'est comme a qu'un politique gagne du pouvoir. C'est pas pour rien qu'un pseudo bouleversement social sur le travail (qui touche tout le monde et  la foi personne) tombe en fin de mandat et non en dbut. Le sacro saint du diviser pour rgner a ses limites, en tout cas j'espre qu'on sera assez intelligent pour lui en donner, des limites  leur fond de commerce..

----------


## Shirraz

> Et il serait temps que les minorits arrte de se plaindre.
> 
> L'excuse du "j'ai pas t embauch car le patron est raciste/xenophobe/hophodes etc", "si je suis pauvre et que je vit dans un HLM c'est la fautes des riche blancs" mais jamais ils se remettent en question...
> 
> Barack obama et le prsident, si il as russie je vois pas pourquoi les autres y arriverais pas. Mais c'est toujours plus simple de critiquer le systme que de trouver une solution pour amliorer sa vie.
> 
> La pluspar au lieu d'aller a l'cole rejoigne un gang et deale, c'est de l'argent facile et c'est normal quaprs ils crvent dans un caniveaux.



Oh doux Jsus...


D'une je ne vois pas pourquoi certaines personnes devrait en faire plus "parce qu'ils ne sont pas ns l o il faut / du sexe qu'il faut / de la couleur qu'il faut"... Tiens, c'est ouf, les gens qui sont en cole de commerce ou d'ing sont pour l'crasante majorit issues de familles aiss, qui leur ont permis de se consacrer  leur tudes et d'acqurir les "codes" de la "hautes"... Il n'y a qu' voir comment les tudiants de Science Po "du 9.3" sont traits par leur camarades ns dans les beaux quartiers alors qu'ils ont sans doute plus de hargne et de comptences... Mais bon : "ils ont qu' se bouger le cul"...

De deux, lorsque mme  la Silicon Valley qui se veut  la pointe de la modernit, le taux de personne "ni hommes ni blancs" embauches est en dea du taux de ces mmes personnes sortant diplmes des 10 meilleurs programmes IT amricain (on passe de 12%  moins de 5%). Et alors quoi ?? Ca suffisait pas de sortir du MIT ?? Il faut encore s'arracher ensuite ?? Et quand une femme reste sous-pay  40 ans, c'est parce qu'elle fait pas d'effort ?? Sachant que les femmes sont dj cartes du succs, y compris  la fac ou la pression du harclement les poussent  arrter... Et alors quoi ma petite dame ?? On prfre se mettre au chmage et oublier tout les plans decarrire au lieu de bosser dur et de supporter le harclement et l'absence de reconnaissance ?? Encore rcemment, j'ai vu les chiffres d'une tudes qui montrait qu' projet similaire, un homme blanc lve en moyenne 20 fois plus de fond pour une start up que tout autre type de personne... 


Le taux de chmage est un problme ?? Mais c'ets justement ce qui permet d'embaucher au rabais, ce forum mme est truff de gens qui touchent moins qu'ils ne travaillent... C'est leur crdo, "l'offre te la demande", quand y'a grave de demande (d'emploi), on fait monter les prix (la baisse de leur salaire). Pourquoi des mecs  Rungis qui coupent du poisson touchent plus que des ings en IT ?? Parce qu'ils font un travail chiant et que peu de monde veut le faire, mais comme on a besoin d'eux...

"Un salari cote trop cher" ?? Alors oui, on ne l'embauche pas, parce qu'un salari qui cote plus qu'il ne rapporte, c'est que l'entreprise n'en a pas besoin, pas parce qu'il cote trop cher en charge... C'est pas comme si y'avait pas une chie de bote qui cherchent  recruter des diplms en contrat subventionn AVEC exprience... Ah mais ouais, quand les charges servent  payer des contrat aids, on est content... Le Polonais cote moins cher, c'est dloyal ?? Ah oui, mais le Franais dpense bien plus, oh mon Dieu que c'est compliqu d'optimiser ses bnfices en payant le minimum d'un cot tout en faisant raquer un max de l'autre...

Ah, puis on est pas contre les "renflouages de l'tat", pourtant pays par les impts, j'appelle a de l'assistanat  ces gens qui s'offusquent des profiteurs... Mais a "sauve des emplois", oui, sauvont des entreprises qui se dmerdent mal A CAUSE de leurs gestionnaires (Jackie sur la chane de montage Peugeot n'y est pour rien si le CA fait les mauvais choix). Parce que bon, "renflouer" plutt Jackie que la famille Peugeot pour lui permettre de retrouver un emploi ou se reconvertir ce serait trop dgueulasse, l'argent public n'est pas l pour les assists mais pour ceux qui "se bougent le cul pour se payer le ski, les vacances d't et un break allemand pour accueillir comme il se doit le 3e gamin" !!

----------


## Chauve souris

Juste un petit dessin, qui vaut mieux qu'un long discours, de Charlie Hebdo avant qu'il devienne le torchon hargneux anti FN et subventionn pour cette tche (accent circonflexe ? J'hsite)

----------


## RyzenOC

> De deux, lorsque mme  la Silicon Valley qui se veut  la pointe de la modernit, le taux de personne "ni hommes ni blancs" embauches est en dea du taux de ces mmes personnes sortant diplmes des 10 meilleurs programmes IT amricain (on passe de 12%  moins de 5%). Et alors quoi ??


Je pense pas qu'en 2015 se soit pertinent dans des pays comme la France de dire que les personnes de couleurs noir on moins de chance de russir que les blanc.
Car jusqu'au lyce l'cole est gratuite. Apres le lyce, si tu vas dans des tablissements publique c'est gratuit (faudra probablement payer un logement, un crous c'est pas cher).

Moi en France je ne vois aucune ingalit a l'cole entre noir et blanc, par contre je vois souvent des parents issue de la classe populaire, avec 5-6 enfants et qui s'en occupe pas/peu, et qui leurs achte un smartphone 8 pouce a 10ans.
Pour moi le coupable c'est les parents, c'est la faute des parents si leurs gosse brule des voitures, zone dans la rue au lieu d'aller  l'cole primaire.

Vous pouvez me dire "C'est pas de leur faute, car les parents sont des ouvrier qui bossent 50H/semaine et n'ont pas assez d'argent pour payer l'argent de la cantine"=> personne ne forcent ces gens  avoir des enfants, si il ne peuvent s'en occuper, mieux vaut ne pas en avoir.

----------


## Bayard

On est bien sur sur le site developpez ?
N'y a-t-il pas un mlange des genres ?

----------


## youtpout978

> Vous pouvez me dire "C'est pas de leur faute, car les parents sont des ouvrier qui bossent 50H/semaine et n'ont pas assez d'argent pour payer l'argent de la cantine"=> personne ne forcent ces gens  avoir des enfants, si il ne peuvent s'en occuper, mieux vaut ne pas en avoir.


Oui castrons les personnes issus de milieu dfavoris  ::aie::  comme a plus de problme. Aprs il y a des parents irresponsable et il y en aura toujours, peut importe le milieu social.
Mais a ne drange pas tant les politiques que a cette frange de la population parce que c'est elle qui va occuper les postes les plus pnibles pay au SMIC.

Sinon je sais que c'est sur FB et en plus que c'est fait par un qubcois mais a peut s'appliquer  tous les pays pratiquement :
Ingalits sociales

----------


## Kearz

La discrimination, elle a bon dos la discrimination! 

Aujourd'hui  diplme gal, XP gal, on distingue sur l'affinit qu'on a ressenti. 
Alors oui, souvent on a plus d'affinit avec des gens qui nous ressemble (parce qu'a priori, parce que ceci et parce cela).
Donc oui, tu as un cercle vicieux. Les RH est un blanc issue d'un quartier riche et ben, il embauchera Jean-Dupont qui vient du mme quartier plutt que Kevin (resp. n'importe quel nom  connotation) de la banlieue.  
Par contre, si Kevin de la banlieue arrive  monter au poste de RH et qu'il reois Jean-Dupont ou Kevin (bis) de la banlieue aussi,  ben Kevin embauchera surement Kevin. 

C'est juste qu'actuellement, et  cause de ce cercle, il y a plus de Jean-Dupont (bis) au poste de RH que de Kevin. 

Et tout le monde fait, ferait pareil. On embauche des gens avec qui on sent des affinits et on a plus d'affinits avec les gens qui nous ressemble. Jusque l, c'est logique et ce n'est pas raciste, c'est la nature de l'homme. 

La discrimination homme/femme, existe aussi mais pour des raisons diffrentes: oui les femmes peuvent tomber enceinte, oui elles ont plus tendance  prendre des jours pour maladie enfant, ben oui. 
C'est comme a, c'est la vie. Moi demain si j'ai le choix entre une femme de 25 ans et un homme de 25 ans pour faire grossir une PME, diplme gal/XP gal, je prendrais surement un homme pour viter le risque d'arrt de 6 mois. Dans une grosse boite o un arrt serait moins impactant, je ferais mon choix sur l'impression en entretien donc homme/femme sur un pied d'galit. 
Sauf que le tissu d'entreprise Franaise est plus PME que grosse socit. 


Tout a, c'est une question de "logique" mentale et non contrl, c'est pas forcement de la discrimination contrl. 

Et a c'est pour la discrimination  l'embauche. Pour les salaires, c'est dur  juger: est-ce que Kevin aura tendance  ngocier son salaire autant que Jean-Dupont? Pas sr.  
Idem, les femmes ngocient moins donc est-ce que c'est de la discrimination? Pas sr. 

Bref, si chacun cherche sa discrimination, on est pas sauv! 
On peut avoir la discrimination: aux sexes, aux couleurs, aux religions, aux physiques, aux facis, aux styles vestimentaires, aux handicapes, aux diplmes, aux origines, ...     

_PS: dsol aux Kevins que j'aurais choqu.
_

----------


## Escapetiger

> Je pense pas qu'en 2015 se soit pertinent dans des pays comme la France de dire que les personnes de couleurs noir on moins de chance de russir que les blanc.
> (...)


On ne doit pas vivre dans le mme pays ou bien ne pas avoir les mmes yeux ... 




> INTERVIEW. Nomm directeur gnral de Credit Suisse, ce Franco-Ivoirien, alors  Prudential, nous avait confi, en dcembre 2013, ses vrits coup-de-poing.
> (...)
> Et ce n'est pas ici[*] que des diplms de l'enseignement suprieur noirs ou maghrbins sont obligs de devenir gardiens de parking...
> 
> * Royaume-Uni


Source :
Afrique - Credit Suisse : Tidjane Thiam, ce prophte dont la France n'a pas voulu

... et plus globalement :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plafond_de_verre
_Plafond de verre  Wikipdia_

----------


## MRick

Le problme de ce projet de loi, c'est qu'il favorise l'augmentation du temps de travail, alors que c'est l'inverse qu'il faudrait faire.

Il est vident avec l'informatisation et la robotisation qu'il faut de moins en moins de gens pour produire ce dont nous avons besoin sur cette plante (je ne parle pas juste de la France).

Le problme n'est pas non plus la consommation, on consomme dj beaucoup trop par rapport aux ressources de notre plante :
- Qui n'a pas jet ( la dchetterie pour qu'il soit bien recycl videmment) un vieux PC / smartphone / une vieille tl encore en tat de fonctionner ?
- Qui n'a pas jet des vtements tout  fait en bon tat (mais pass de mode) ?


Tous les progrs technologiques devrait nous permettre de vivre mieux et de travailler moins longtemps pour le mme salaire.
Malheureusement, les gains de productivit ne servent plus  amliorer les conditions de vie des travailleurs, mais juste  enrichir les actionnaires (en augmentant leurs marges).

Pour ceux qui travaillent depuis au moins 10 ans : N'avez vous pas remarqu que grce  l'informatique et aux progrs technologiques, vous tes de plus en plus productifs ? Ou du moins pour nous informaticiens, on permet  nos collgues de faire leur mtier de manire largement plus productive. Par exemple, si vous avez dvelopp une application pour que le commercial de votre boite puisse enchainer les rendez-vous sans repasser  l'agence, car il reoit ses prises de rdv sur son smartphone ? C'tait impossible il y a 15 ans. C'est un seul exemple parmi tant d'autres.

Rflchissons :
Depuis 10 ans, en cumulant tout les progrs accomplis par les travailleurs dans votre entreprise, vous avez amlior la productivit de combien ? 50%, 100% 150% ?

Et vos salaires, ainsi que ceux de vos collgues qui produisent plus grce aux logiciels que vous avez dvelopps, en 10 ans, ils ont augment de combien ? 50% 100%, 150% ?
Certainement pas !

O va la diffrence ? Dans les poches de actionnaires, qui se gavent toujours plus !

Pour une entreprise, mieux vaut verser grassement des dividendes aux actionnaires, que payer des salaris, c'est bien moins tax !



Et pourquoi les politiques ne rduisent pas la dure lgale du travail  30h, 25 ?
C'est parce qu'ils sont dans le petit monde des nantis, avec les actionnaires, ils profitent bien de tout a. Renseignez-vous sur les indemnits parlementaires, sur les traitement des ministres, leurs retraites etc...

Si on ne bossait que 25h par semaine, on aurait plus le temps de se renseigner, et de se rendre compte que les 5% des plus riches se gavent sur notre dos, on risquerait de se rvolter, et/ou de trouver des moyens pour contourner leurs systmes (a existe, certains y arrivent)...


PS : Et pour rebondir sur certains messages rcents, avec une semaine de travail  25h, et 1% de chmage, ont rquilibre totalement le rapport des forces sur le march du travail, l on peut mettre de la flexibilit, car, le nombre de poste  pourvoir sera important. Du coup que va-t-il se passer ? Les entreprises seront bien obligs d'embaucher les minorits visibles car il n'y aura plus d'autres postulants. Et alors on se rendra compte qu'ils bossent aussi bien que les blancs, et alors on rsoudra ce problme de discrimination.

----------


## el_slapper

> On ne doit pas vivre dans le mme pays ou bien ne pas avoir les mmes yeux ... 
> 
> 
> Source :
> Afrique - Credit Suisse : Tidjane Thiam, ce prophte dont la France n'a pas voulu
> 
> ... et plus globalement :
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plafond_de_verre
> _Plafond de verre  Wikipdia_


Le plafond de verre est une bonne chose pour l'employeur contre-intuitif. Si les femmes et les noirs sont sous-estims, alors recruter surtout des femme et des noirs permettra,  budget quivalent, d'avoir des gens de meilleur niveau.

Dans ce blog ou il parle des ingalits, Paul graham parle d'un investisseur qui a constat que les femmes sur lesquelles il investissait rapportaient 63% de plus que les hommes.




> First Round Capital found that among its portfolio companies, startups with female founders outperformed those without by 63%.


Ce n'est pas que les femmes sont plus performantes. C'est qu'elles sont sous-estimes et sous-reprsentes. Donc, les rares  passer quand mme sont, en moyenne, meilleures. D'ailleurs, les 3 seuls noirs avec qui j'ai boss en 14 ans de SSII(a ne fait vraiment pas beaucoup, vu le nombre de gens avec qui j'ai boss) taient tous des gens de trs haut niveau. Des carts de performance facilement pardonns  des blancs leur aurait cout leur carrire. En moyenne, le noir n'est pas meilleur que le blanc. En moyenne, le noir qui a fait son trou est meilleur que le blanc qui a fait son trou.

----------


## Chauve souris

> La discrimination, elle a bon dos la discrimination! 
> 
> /.../


Ben oui, ce n'est pas le problme ! Pour embaucher quelqu'un il faut, quand mme, qu'il y ait (un peu) d'affinits humaines. Donc il y des critres, donc des choix, donc des exclusions. C'est la pnurie de postes qui va exacerber ce sentiment de "_discrimination_". En situation meilleure quiconque aurait les comptences trouverait un employeur considrant que son aspect humain est convenable pour le poste.

Et puis il y a des modes : le jeunisme qui fait que tous les commerciaux doivent avoir 25 ans. Alors que dans la vraie vie (c--d sans idologie) les clients vont avoir des affinits avec un p'tit jeune ou bien un chevronn. Un homme, plutt qu'une femme, etc.

----------


## RyzenOC

> On ne doit pas vivre dans le mme pays ou bien ne pas avoir les mmes yeux ...


De la primaire  bac +5, j'ai ctoy des noirs, des maghrbins et des asiatiques. A aucun moment nous autres blanc avons eu des avantages en cours que les autres n'avait pas. Les profs que j'ai eu n'ont jamais privilgier tel ou tel personnes.
A partir de la, si tu veut avoir une bonne note au contrle, faut bosser. Pour les familles de 10 personnes qui vivent dans 9m^2, les salles d'tudes sa existe.

Mais pour les lves en difficult, dans 90% des cas les parents en avait rien a foutre, une fois un gamin c'est fait coller, les parents tait venu engueuler le CPE...

----------


## Shirraz

> Je pense pas qu'en 2015 se soit pertinent dans des pays comme la France de dire que les personnes de couleurs noir on moins de chance de russir que les blanc.
> Car jusqu'au lyce l'cole est gratuite. Apres le lyce, si tu vas dans des tablissements publique c'est gratuit (faudra probablement payer un logement, un crous c'est pas cher).
> 
> Moi en France je ne vois aucune ingalit a l'cole entre noir et blanc, par contre je vois souvent des parents issue de la classe populaire, avec 5-6 enfants et qui s'en occupe pas/peu, et qui leurs achte un smartphone 8 pouce a 10ans.
> Pour moi le coupable c'est les parents, c'est la faute des parents si leurs gosse brule des voitures, zone dans la rue au lieu d'aller  l'cole primaire.
> 
> Vous pouvez me dire "C'est pas de leur faute, car les parents sont des ouvrier qui bossent 50H/semaine et n'ont pas assez d'argent pour payer l'argent de la cantine"=> personne ne forcent ces gens  avoir des enfants, si il ne peuvent s'en occuper, mieux vaut ne pas en avoir.


T'es au courant que la russite  l'cole est intimement lie aux origines des tudiants (quelles soient sociales ou non) et  l'tablissement ?? Preuve  l'appui hein, c'est un phnomne document par des centaines de recherches mais bon... 

On voit que le problme se rsume  l'argent pour vous tous... Sauf que c'est pas un problme de cantine ou de frais scolaire. Je ne suis ni noir ni arabes, pourtant mon statut de gamin sap  la Croix Rouge et nourri par les restau du Coeur aura suffit  sapper mes tudes (que j'ai toujours russi, mais pas comme elles auraient d l'tre). Parce que t'as l'air con dans tes fringues, parce que ta mre n'a pas le bac et ne peut pas t'aider  comprendre tes devoirs, parce que la seule tche  accomplir c'est pas juste de ranger ta chambre le dimanche, parce que t'as une vie de merde compare aux autres et que trs vite tes copains sont ceux qui viennent du mme milieu (t'as pas les mmes jouets  "partager" ou les mmes vacances  raconter, t'en a pas du tout en fait). On parle de la carte scolaire ??  ::aie::  Jusqu' trs rcemment je me suis "lev le cul" malgr les obstacles (renvois, brimades, refus d'aider...) pour avoir le choix de faire une thse ou non, alors que pendant ma scolarit on m'a prdit de finir "boulanger, et encore" (sympa pour les boulangers d'ailleurs...). Et je ne m'appelle pas Mourad, j'ai tout de mme chapp au pire ! C'est con, je suis un mec donc c'est dj pas mal facile pour moi une thse, mais comme sans bourse je ne peux pas continuer mes tudes (les doctorants n'ont le droit  aucune aide... ni travailleurs, ni chmeurs), ben je laisse tomber. Reste qui ?? Des mecs genre "fils d'un directeur thtre rput d'Avignon" ou des filles qui ont appris  flatter ces messieurs les directeurs de thses malgr l'absence de comptences... 

Tout a c'est le formatage idale... Ou comment la socit se reproduit elle mme en veillant  ne pas trop faire fonctionner le fameux "ascenseur sociale" (a fais plusieurs annes que les tudes montrent qu'il est  depuis le dbut du XXIe s.). Et on nous dit que le problme c'est le chmage ?? Tiens d'ailleurs, tout ces fainants qui profitent des aides et "dealent de la drogue", vous voulez qu'ils fassent quoi comme boulot ?? Celui que d'autres n'arrivent pas  avoir avec un profil pourtant "bien meilleur" ?? Je comprends pas comment on peut dire "c'ets la merde de trouver un travail" et en mme temps cracher  la gueule de ceux qui ont par dpis ou rsignation lch l'affaire...



@Kearz : ton explication est beaucoup moins rationnel et logique que tu ne le pense... Pour Kevin et Jean-Dupont, l'une des cls de l'ascenseur social, c'est d'assimiler les "codes" (qu'on apprend surtout dans les Ecoles, ou bizutage et "traditions" servent  affirmer une "identit" propre  certaines classe de la socit). Autrement dit, pour russir et tre accept", Kvin devra se convaincre d'tre en fait un Jean-Dupont, et donc ses affinits comme tu dis, ira vers les Jean-Dupont. Il n'y a d'ailleurs qu' couter les quelques "self-made man" qui sont les plus extrmes dans ce type de discours, envers ceux qui taient autrefois de leur famille, amis ou voisins, surtout qu'aprs tout "eux on russit, donc tout le monde peut". C'est le mme phnomne avec la xnophobie, aujourd'hui les personnes d'origines italiennes ou portugaises sont parmis les plus violentes envers ceux d'origine africaine (qui ont pris leur rle de "voleur de poule" aux yeux de la population), et ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont plus racistes ou xnophobes que le "purs souches", mais parce que pour tre mieux accepter par ces derniers ils ont d "faire plus d'effort pour se prouver franais", et donc apprendre  rejeter ceux avec qui on partage pourtant plus de points communs pour mieux s'inclure chez ceux qui ont les cls de la russite... On nous apprend  oublier "qui on est et d'o on vient" si "on veut russir".

----------


## Marco46

> Quand au monstre de bureaucratie qui s'appelle la Scurit Sociale et que les franchouillards militants rajoutent automatiquement _que-le-monde-nous-envie_ je peux vous dire qu'ils ne l'envient pas du tout. Les bobos gauchos vont s'extasier  ce que la scu paye sans discuter tous les soins des trangers en situation illgale en France (mais dans ce pays tre illgal est un statut social, unique au monde  ma connaissance), au point que se cre mme une "_immigration mdicale_" et pas seulement pour Bouteflika, qui dteste pourtant la France et les franais, mais qui vient rgulirement se faire soigner en France (il n'y a pas d'hpitaux en Algrie ? Mme rservs aux seuls apparatchiks ?). Un tel monstre au cot exorbitant et incontrlable n'existe pas ailleurs.


Les trangers qui sont soigns en France sont facturs aux organismes de leurs pays d'origine et ils sont facturs plus cher. Il y a effectivement de plus en plus d'trangers qui viennent se faire soigner en France car la qualit des soins est au top mondialement.

videmment les trangers en situation irrgulires sont  la charge des franais. Ceci dit on ne leur soigne que les urgences vitales. Que devrait-on faire, les laisser crever sur le trottoir ?




> La sant y est couverte par des assurances prives au mme titre que les risques automobiles et les clients y choisissent leur niveau de garantie et de remboursement. Dans les pays "_srieux_" ces pratiques d'assurances sont encadrs par des lois qui en assurent le bon fonctionnement sans drives.


Et donc en plus des frais naturels on y ajoute les marges des assurances prives. Les choix des traitements ne sont plus dicts par la sant des patients mais par la rentabilit conomique. C'est juste une honte.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le problme de ce projet de loi, c'est qu'il favorise l'augmentation du temps de travail, alors que c'est l'inverse qu'il faudrait faire.
> 
> Il est vident avec l'informatisation et la robotisation qu'il faut de moins en moins de gens pour produire ce dont nous avons besoin sur cette plante (je ne parle pas juste de la France).


Ah ! Quand mme il y en a qui sort de l'idologie chrtienne de la souffrance !




> Pour ceux qui travaillent depuis au moins 10 ans : N'avez vous pas remarqu que grce  l'informatique et aux progrs technologiques, vous tes de plus en plus productifs ? Ou du moins pour nous informaticiens, on permet  nos collgues de faire leur mtier de manire largement plus productive. Par exemple, si vous avez dvelopp une application pour que le commercial de votre boite puisse enchainer les rendez-vous sans repasser  l'agence, car il reoit ses prises de rdv sur son smartphone ? C'tait impossible il y a 15 ans. C'est un seul exemple parmi tant d'autres.
> 
> Rflchissons :
> Depuis 10 ans, en cumulant tout les progrs accomplis par les travailleurs dans votre entreprise, vous avez amlior la productivit de combien ? 50%, 100% 150% ?
> 
> Et vos salaires, ainsi que ceux de vos collgues qui produisent plus grce aux logiciels que vous avez dvelopps, en 10 ans, ils ont augment de combien ? 50% 100%, 150% ?
> Certainement pas !


Marx avait dj,  son poque, avanc une thorie intressante (in Grundrisse) : le surtravail (production accomplie grce  un progrs technique) impliquait la cration d'un nontravail. "_Le but, qui est d'obtenir des produits contenant le maximum de travail non pay, ne peut tre atteint que par une production qui est sa propre fin_"

Aussi quand je lis, et continue  lire, les petits patrons figaronautes pour lesquelles l'abomination suprme a t la rduction lgale du travail  35 heures, il n'y a plus l'ombre d'une raison conomique  leur dtestation car, le seul progrs technique a permis d'obtenir une production bien suprieure en 35 heures qu'en 40, 45 ou mme 50 des poques antrieures.

"_Les 35 heures c'en est encore 30 de trop_" braille-je avec ma dlicatesse habituelle  ::aie::  Et je m'tonne de ne pas tre embauch. Non, en fait, je ne m'tonne pas.

----------


## macslan

> Les trangers qui sont soigns en France sont facturs aux organismes de leurs pays d'origine et ils sont facturs plus cher. Il y a effectivement de plus en plus d'trangers qui viennent se faire soigner en France car la qualit des soins est au top mondialement.
> 
> videmment les trangers en situation irrgulires sont  la charge des franais. Ceci dit on ne leur soigne que les urgences vitales. Que devrait-on faire, les laisser crever sur le trottoir ?
> 
> 
> 
> Et donc en plus des frais naturels on y ajoute les marges des assurances prives. Les choix des traitements ne sont plus dicts par la sant des patients mais par la rentabilit conomique. C'est juste une honte.


Et quand on demande au peuple son avis sur une caisse unique, le peuple dis non puis rle  cause de la hausse des primes.

----------


## alineas1

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas contre tre plus flexible au travail mais il faudrait pour cela que ce ne soit pas uniquement pour les licenciements: il faudrait que les entreprises soient moins frileuses  embaucher et recherchent un peu moins le mouton  cinq pattes.
Par contre, ce qui me drange dans cette loi est le fait que les salaires pourraient tre baisss. Qui va garantir que les salaires ne sont pas abusivement baisss?
Je n'aime pas non plus le fait que le religieux pourrait s'inviter dans l'entreprise: je n'en vois pas l'intrt et pour la bonne marche de celle-ci, il vaut mieux que cela reste dans l'ordre du priv.

----------


## Kearz

> pour avoir le choix de faire une thse ou non, alors que pendant ma scolarit on m'a prdit de finir "boulanger, et encore" (sympa pour les boulangers d'ailleurs...). Et je ne m'appelle pas Mourad, j'ai tout de mme chapp au pire ! C'est con, je suis un mec donc c'est dj pas mal facile pour moi une thse, mais comme sans bourse je ne peux pas continuer mes tudes (les doctorants n'ont le droit  aucune aide... ni travailleurs, ni chmeurs), ben je laisse tomber. Reste qui ?? Des mecs genre "fils d'un directeur thtre rput d'Avignon" ou des filles qui ont appris  flatter ces messieurs les directeurs de thses malgr l'absence de comptences...


Je sais pas si je dois te pleurer maintenant ou si j'attends un peu. 
On m'avait aussi prdit que je finirais pas ou peu diplm au vu de mes rsultats en primaire & pourtant mes parents taient diplms/pouvaient m'aider/avaient les moyens _(classes moyennes pas riche/pas pauvre)_. 
Je me suis aussi fait prendre une place en master par un lve aux notes moins bonnes mais avec un positionnement extra-scolaire plus favorable. 
Alors bon, faut arrt avec "j'ai t discrimin, j'ai du faire plus d'effort que les autres parce que mes origines blablabla". 

C'est pas parce que tout ne roule pas parfaitement dans ton monde que tu es discrimin. 

Alors oui, il y a quelques favoriss mais c'est pas parce qu'il y a des favoriss que tout les autres sont des discrimins. (ou alors on est 90% de la population a l'tre)

Donc, je suis d'accord j'ai croiss des noirs/des asiatiques/des arabes lors de mes tudes et ils n'taient pas discrimins. 
D'ailleurs tu peux pas dduire d'une couleur une origine sociale. Il y avait des non-blancs issue de familles bien plus riche que la mienne et aussi des non-blancs issue de familles plus pauvre. 




> videmment les trangers en situation irrgulires sont  la charge des franais. Ceci dit on ne leur soigne que les urgences vitales. Que devrait-on faire, les laisser crever sur le trottoir ?


Non, on soigne tout. 
Alors on soigne pas tout de faon top & chouchoutage non plus mais on soigne tout. 

Un orteil cass, c'est vitale? Non pourtant c'est soign. 
Un gros rhume, c'est vitale?  a dpend des cas mais souvent non, c'est toujours soign. 

Mme de situation irrgulire, il faudrait facturer les pays. 




> "Les 35 heures c'en est encore 30 de trop" braille-je avec ma dlicatesse habituelle  Et je m'tonne de ne pas tre embauch. Non, en fait, je ne m'tonne pas.


a fait beaucoup a  ::aie:: 
Moi je pense que 24h c'est un bon juste milieu. 6h/jour sur 4 jours.  ::):  
a nous donnerait de journe de travail "respirable" et ou on pourrait "tenir" et un jour de repos en plus.

----------


## Shirraz

> Les trangers qui sont soigns en France sont facturs aux organismes de leurs pays d'origine et ils sont facturs plus cher. Il y a effectivement de plus en plus d'trangers qui viennent se faire soigner en France car la qualit des soins est au top mondialement.
> 
> videmment les trangers en situation irrgulires sont  la charge des franais. Ceci dit on ne leur soigne que les urgences vitales. Que devrait-on faire, les laisser crever sur le trottoir ?
> 
> 
> 
> Et donc en plus des frais naturels on y ajoute les marges des assurances prives. Les choix des traitements ne sont plus dicts par la sant des patients mais par la rentabilit conomique. C'est juste une honte.


Sans compter qu'on ne fle pas la CMU au premier sans papier venu (uniquement si son cas est examin par la prfecture et le reste de l'administration, sinon que dalle), et que mme avec la CMU-C, s'ils se font une rage de dents ils auront certainement pas droit  une couronne...

Quand on demande l'asile, et qu'on touche la mirobolante somme de 5 par jour, les vilains immigrs clandestins qui creusent le trou de la Scu on peut mme pas faire semblant d'y croire...

Quant aux trangers "ayant les moyens", ils renflouent justement les caisses de l'tat... D'o le dilemme des hpitaux publiques : "accepter un prince Saoudien qui voudra privatiser tout une aile, ce qui rduira drastiquement notre capacit de traitement durant son sjour mais permettra ensuite de mieux traiter grce  l'argent, ou rester "galitaire" "... Ce n'est absolument pas un problme d'argent, mais du fait que des franais qui "cotent"  la Scu passent derrire des trangers qui "rapportent"...

----------


## el_slapper

les immigrs vont l ou il y a du boulot, pas l ou il y a de la protection sociale.




> Welfare is to a first-order approximation the same throughout England or France; and yet, immigrants dont choose to live in cheap areas of those countries to stretch the pounds and euros longer, but instead cluster in the cities where the jobs are. Scotland has a more generous welfare state than England, but it actually has fewer immigrants, about 6.5%. Singapore, with no welfare state whatsoever, tops the list of countries that people in a global Gallup poll expressed a desire to move to relative to its population;


Pour les anglophobes : les immigrs du Royaume-Uni vont  Londres, pas  Glasgow, parceque c'est  Londres que sont les jobs, alors qu'ils auraient une meilleure protection sociale  Glasgow. L'article entier est intressant, mais dpasse le cadre de la discussion.

----------


## macslan

> les immigrs vont l ou il y a du boulot, pas l ou il y a de la protection sociale.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour les anglophobes : les immigrs du Royaume-Uni vont  Londres, pas  Glasgow, parceque c'est  Londres que sont les jobs, alors qu'ils auraient une meilleure protection sociale  Glasgow. L'article entier est intressant, mais dpasse le cadre de la discussion.


Mouais  dmnager je prfre aller en cosse mais pas  Glasgow plutt  dimbourg :-D

----------


## yento

+1 pour les immigrs qui vont l o est le travail.

Je viens de recevoir les notifs linkedin du mois de fvrier et c'est un rsultat historique pour la promo de l'anne dernire.
- On a officiellement des gens en suisse depuis fvrier (seul pays dvelopp qui nous manquait en sus des traditionnels USA, silicon valley et londres)
- La barre symbolique des 50% des diplms qui quittent la France est officiellement dpasse

Champagne !

----------


## Blackhorn

Et qui reviendront au galop quand ils auront un problme de sant. Le billet sera moins cher que les soins sur place. Qui sont les pires? Les immigrs qui viennent un France "profiter" du systme de sant ou les Franais qui partent  l'tranger s'en mettre plein les poches (car ces pays n'ont pas les mme choix sociaux que la France) et reviennent se faire soigner sans avoir cotiss? Je pouffe...

----------


## yento

Faut arrter le dlire sur les problmes de sant. Ils ont entre 20 et 25 ans, ils sont en bonne sant.

Dans le cas exceptionnel ou l'un aurait un probleme de sant. Il y a 50% de chance que ce soit couvert par sa scu/mutuelle prive dans son nouveau pays et 50% de chance que ce soit pris en charge par la couverture prive fournie gracieusement et paye intgralement par la socit qui l'embauche.

Tu veux du cas particulier ? J'ai des amis qui vivent en France (et n'ont aucune envie de la quitter). Ils ont un enfant de 4 ou 5 ans. En janvier il a eu un soucis et il a du tre opr d'urgence a l'hopital. Il a tait pris en charge a temps et il a survcu. La semaine suivante... les parents ont reu une facture de plus de 10 000 euros pour l'opration. Soit disant que a tombait a un moment ou l'un changeait de travail ou de mutuelle et c'tait pas couvert.

Les pros francais peuvent continuer de croire qu'ils ont le meilleur systme du monde qui couvrent tout, tout le temps, tout le monde et gratuitement. En attendant il y a autant de bon que de mauvais dedans.

----------


## Shirraz

Normalement si on bosse  l'tranger, on n'est plus rsidant fiscal franais, dont on perds ces privilges... Aprs on peut bosser  l'tranger et payer des impts en France aussi.

----------


## Glutinus

> (seul pays dvelopp qui nous manquait en sus des traditionnels USA, silicon valley et londres)
> - La barre symbolique des 50% des diplms qui quittent la France est officiellement dpasse


Ca m'intresse, a. Tu as une source ?

----------


## fenkys

> Normalement si on bosse  l'tranger, on n'est plus rsidant fiscal franais, dont on perds ces privilges... Aprs on peut bosser  l'tranger et payer des impts en France aussi.


Dsol de te dcevoir. Je bosse  l'tranger mais je paye mes impts en France. Par contre mes cotisations sociales sont bien payes dans le pays ou je travaille et c'est lui qui rembourse mes soins. Autrement dit, je ne cotise plus  la scu, mais elle ne me rembourse pas non plus.

----------


## Marco46

> Ca m'intresse, a. Tu as une source ?


Son linkedin apparemment.

J'ai aussi beaucoup de mal avec les expats qui viennent cracher dans la soupe. Je veux dire que pas de soucis  aller travailler  l'tranger, mais y aller en plus expliquer que la France c'est de la merde ... Et oui  moins d'tre blind de thunes, il a toutes les chances de revenir en courant si il a un problme de sant ou des gosses (l'cole publique franaise est de trs trs loin suprieure aux coles publiques US, UK, etc ...)




> Faut arrter le dlire sur les problmes de sant. Ils ont entre 20 et 25 ans, ils sont en bonne sant.


goste jusque dans l'incomprhension du systme qu'il veut quitter.

Oui c'est l'ide de la mutualisation. Ceux qui sont en bonne sant paient pour tous ceux qui sont malades parce qu'individuellement a serait insoutenable  payer. C'est pour a qu'aux USA tu vois des chefs d'entreprise liquider tous leurs biens pour payer leur chimiothrapie  un tarif de dingue.

Au fait tu rembourses quand les 200KE qu'a du couter ta scolarit  la socit ?

----------


## Kearz

> - La barre symbolique des 50% des diplms qui quittent la France est officiellement dpasse


C'est pas plus 50% des tudiants avec qui tu es connect sur Linkedin et que tu as motiv a partir?  ::ptdr:: 

C'est quoi cette stat compltement "fausse"? 
Si les stats sont celles de l'anne prcdente, c'est donc 1 an aprs mon anne de diplme. 

Alors, sauf si ma promo est diffrente des autres ou sauf s'il y a eu un choc violant sur 1 an, je comprends pas.. 

Dans ma promo il y a 2 (sur 30) expat! 
Seulement 2, trs loin des 50%  (et c'est pareil dans les autres options de Master 2). Sur les 2, un tait dans pays frontalier de la France et est dj de retour.  ::):  




> Au fait tu rembourses quand les 200KE qu'a du couter ta scolarit  la socit ?


Ben a l'cout, les autres pays c'est l'eldorado: beaucoup d'argent et pas besoin d'conomis pour la sant.  
donc 200K,  raison de 25K/an, a sera "vite" fais. 
 ::dehors::

----------


## yolle

::lol::  ::lol::  .... plus srieusement avec les possibilits de licencier plus facilement, ca va tre chaud/bouillant les interco  ::lol::   ::lol::  .... quand  la possibilit de moduler le salaire en fonction de l'activit, je vous laisse deviner comment vont ragir les SSII. 

Voila un scnario des plus crdible : Pour Beaucoup de boites (tous secteurs confondus) : virer tout ce qui  un peu d'anciennet (donc plus cher) et embaucher du moins de 3 ans. 

Selon des sources crdibles elles aussi :"Au final, les jeunes diplms de linformatique en 2014  niveau master 2 et au-del  sen sortent toutefois mieux que les diplms des autres disciplines. Leur salaire mdian est plus lev. Ils sont rmunrs 31 200  annuel contre 25 700  pour lensemble des disciplines."

"Tu auras du tout frais, tout jeune, trs bien former pour pas cher .... mallables et corvables  volont" .... y, c'est la fte .....  :8-):

----------


## Zirak

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris le truc des 50% de diplms qui ont quitt la France, c'est 50% des diplms de la promo de l'anne dernire de son tablissement, pas 50% de tous les diplms.

Avant de critiquer / vous moquer, essayez d'au moins de comprendre les phrases que vous lisez et qui sont en bon franais.  ::twisted::

----------


## Shirraz

En Science Humaines par contre, il y a en moyenne deux ans de chmage / emplois prcaires  la sortie d'un master...


Par contre je tiquais, pour tout les gens qi pense que c'est c'est le chmage et les charges le problme de "comptitivit" de la France, il suffit pourtant de regarder ce forum pour voir un problme encore plus frappant...

Combien rlent sur le fait que les structures comme Ple Emploi sont de grosses usines qui ne servent  rien ??

Combien rlent sur le fait que les recruteurs en IT sont des bulots qui ne comprennent pas grand chose au mtier ??

Combien rlent sur le fait qu'en SSII on abat le plus souvent un travail bcl quand mme vendu  prix d'or avec une grosse marge pour la bote ?? c'est comme les leveurs de porcs en batteries bretons qui pleurent pour plus de subventions  cause de la concurrence dloyal des Allemands... Mais ils n'ont qu' faire de la viande de qualit au lieu de faire de la merde  moindre cot... Etrangement, on comprends trs bien que c'es taux Chinois (enfin maintenant au sud est asiatique) de faire des fringues de merdes  moindre cot, et que nous nous faisons de la haute couture... Pourquoi on comprends pas pour la bouffe. Il y'a moyen que les Indiens soient d'ores et dj tout autant capable de coder des trucs bancales  la va vite, et il n'est qu'une question de temps avant qu'on arrte de faire appelle aux SSII franaises qui en sont encore  chercher la marge plutt que la qualit de service...

Combien ont juste l'air dpressif, ne faisant certainement pas parti des Franais qui se sentent "heureux et impliqus" dans leur entreprises (5% seulement, 5% !!).


De l  penser que prcariser le travail, rallonger le temps et revoir  la baisse les salaires fera tout mieux fonctionner... J'ai le sentiment que c'est tout l'inverse !!

On peut s'amuser  se comparer aux Chinois ou au Polonais... Mais les entreprises sont bien trop heureuses de nous vendre smart phones, piscine et vacances au ski o  l'tranger, il est en contrepartie "logique" que les personnes qui profitent de tout cel n'ai pas envie de sentir "simple ouvriers" et aspirent  de plus en plus de reconnaissance et de vie paisible o ils peuvent profiter de leur proches et du fruit de leur travail. Mais non, on prfre marteler que "l'entreprise c'est la vie" et que si on se sort pas les doigts du cul, on finira dans le tiers-monde (l'Europe est plus riche et est un plus grand march que les USA malgr la prsence des pays de l'Est, ou que la Chine qu'on agite comme un pouvantail !). visiblement, a fonctionne, pourtant on veut de la croissance mais pour quoi faire ?? De quoi les socits occidentales auraient-elles encore besoin pour se tuer  la tche ?? Jusqu' quand on aura une vie guide par le taux de chmage et le taux de croissance qui ont surtout pour effet de rendre les gens cons et crevards ??

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Shirraz quelle belle dclamation

----------


## Grogro

> Baisser les charges des entreprises, c'est baisser mcaniquement les ressources des organismes sociaux : il faut alors accepter une baisse des prestations sociales.


Pourquoi une baisse des prestations sociales serait mcanique ? Tu sais quelle fortune part en "frais de gestion", ou combien de milliards destins aux caisses de la scu sont dtourns chaque anne au profit des "partenaires sociaux" (que ce soit le MEDEF ou les syndicats) ? Commenons par faire des audits massifs, approfondis et indpendants, on en aura des surprises. Oh que oui...

----------


## Jaujon

> En Science Humaines par contre, il y a en moyenne deux ans de chmage / emplois prcaires  la sortie d'un master...
> 
> 
> Par contre je tiquais, pour tout les gens qi pense que c'est c'est le chmage et les charges le problme de "comptitivit" de la France, il suffit pourtant de regarder ce forum pour voir un problme encore plus frappant...
> 
> Combien rlent sur le fait que les structures comme Ple Emploi sont de grosses usines qui ne servent  rien ??
> 
> Combien rlent sur le fait que les recruteurs en IT sont des bulots qui ne comprennent pas grand chose au mtier ??
> 
> ...


Le problme du chmage en France, c'est  la fois les charges sur les entreprises, parmi les plus leves au monde; vous m'expliquerez la logique derrire le fait de punir une entreprise pour avoir embauch! Et en plus des charges, nous avons aussi des procdures de licenciement trop complique et trop coteuses pour l'entreprise. Le plein emploi est le vrai objectif  atteindre, car c'est quand l'embauche est sous tension que les salaires augmentent et les patrons y rflchissent  deux fois avant de se sparer d'un salari qualifi. Il faut donc faire UN CHOIX POLITIQUE. Soit nous voulons un modle social gnreux donc des prlvements levs, et  ce moment-l nous devons favoriser la prosprit conomique du pays en faisant quelques sacrifices avec les droits des salaris, soit on veut rduire la voilure et favoriser le maintien dans l'entreprise du salari.

----------


## Marco46

> Le problme du chmage en France, c'est  la fois les charges sur les entreprises, parmi les plus leves au monde; vous m'expliquerez la logique derrire le fait de punir une entreprise pour avoir embauch! Et en plus des charges, nous avons aussi des procdures de licenciement trop complique et trop coteuses pour l'entreprise. Le plein emploi est le vrai objectif  atteindre, car c'est quand l'embauche est sous tension que les salaires augmentent


Beaucoup de suppositions l dedans.

Il reste  prouver que : 
- une baisse des charges entraine au final une baisse du chmage puis mcaniquement une hausse des salaires.
- que le plein emploi existe ailleurs que dans le pays des rves merveilleux des libraux en herbe.

Jusqu' prsent, les exemples des pays ayant appliqu ce genre de solutions nous montre que a entraine surtout une hausse des marges et donc des dividendes des actionnaires (la part des bnfices attribue aux dividendes est en hausse constante depuis plusieurs dcennies au dpend de l'embauche et des investissements), et une hausse des emplois prcaires. Toute une partie de la population est littralement sacrifie sur l'autel des statistiques. Et au final les salaires du reste de la population n'augmentent pas non plus.

Foutaises, foutaises et foutaises.

----------


## yolle

"HHHAAAA les charges ma pauvre dame...."   les charges qui plombent lconomie  ::lol::  : http://www.dynamique-mag.com/article...n-salarie.2282

"Vous souhaitez recruter un futur collaborateur avec un salaire brut de 1500 euros. Le cot total du salari sera son salaire brut + cotisations sociales patronales. Soit 1500 + (1500 x 42 / 100) = 1500 + 630 = 2130 euros. Prenons les choses de manire diffrentes si votre futur salari souhaite avoir un salaire net de 1170 euros. Il faut donc appliquer cette formule tout simple :
Salaire brut = (Salaire net x 100) / 78 = 1170 x 100 / 78 = 1500 euros brut"

630 euros de charges patronales pour un brut de 1500 euros. On frle lasphyxie conomique ......  ::mouarf:: 
et encore 630 euros  mon avis, c'est pour les patrons qui n'ont rien compris, je suis sur qu'avec un peu deffort on peut gratter la dduction et de la remise en tout genre .....

----------


## Kearz

> Le problme du chmage en France, c'est  la fois les charges sur les entreprises, parmi les plus leves au monde; vous m'expliquerez la logique derrire le fait de punir une entreprise pour avoir embauch! Et en plus des charges, nous avons aussi des procdures de licenciement trop complique et trop coteuses pour l'entreprise. Le plein emploi est le vrai objectif  atteindre, car c'est quand l'embauche est sous tension que les salaires augmentent et les patrons y rflchissent  deux fois avant de se sparer d'un salari qualifi. Il faut donc faire UN CHOIX POLITIQUE. Soit nous voulons un modle social gnreux donc des prlvements levs, et  ce moment-l nous devons favoriser la prosprit conomique du pays en faisant quelques sacrifices avec les droits des salaris, soit on veut rduire la voilure et favoriser le maintien dans l'entreprise du salari.


Je savais pas que El Khomri viendrait en personne dfendre son texte!  ::): 
Avec un "soit" a et "soit" a, encore quelque chose de bien catgorique bas sur des strotypes qui veut que le travail & l'conomie a marche comme a & pas autrement. 

1/ "les charges sur les entreprises, parmi les plus leves au monde"  > a impact nos salaires, on a un salaire plus bas que dans les autres grosses puissance mondiale. Mais au final, le cot global est le mme entre un Franais & un Amricain, voir plus faible pour Franais. 
Donc les charges, a vaut la comparaison que si tu compare avec des pays sous-dvelopp ou en cours de dveloppement. 

2/ "nous avons aussi des procdures de licenciement trop complique et trop coteuses pour l'entreprise. Le plein emploi est le vrai objectif  atteindre, car c'est quand l'embauche est sous tension que les salaires augmentent et les patrons y rflchissent  deux fois avant de se sparer d'un salari qualifi." > Et donc avec des licenciements plus simple, tu mets les embauches sous tension? Et tu rflchis avant de te sparer de quelqu'un? Tu te rends compte que c'est un non-sens ce que tu dis? 

3/ "Le plein emploi est le vrai objectif  atteindre" > Si on suppose que le travail est un axe essentiel de nos vies, oui. 
Si on reprend aux bases, non, le vrai objectif c'est: sant/logement/nourriture/loisir pour tous. Le travail est l parce qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement, du moins, on ne pouvait pas faire autrement. Alors qu'aujourd'hui on commence  pouvoir automatiser le travail.

4/ "Soit nous voulons un modle social gnreux donc des prlvements levs, et  ce moment-l nous devons favoriser la prosprit conomique du pays en faisant quelques sacrifices avec les droits des salaris" > Encore un non sens. 
"Modle social gnreux" = objectif du bien tre de tous.
"Sacrifice droits salaris" = Mal tre du salari. 

C'est comme dire "Ben si on tue tout le monde y aura plus de guerre". Ouais, c'est pas faux, mais a n'a pas de sens vu que pour atteindre un but il faut faire l'inverse de se but. Alors oui, trajet "Paris-Marseille", j'vais pas m'amuser  faire le tour par le "londres-ple nord-afrique-marseille".

----------


## kiprok

> ... nous avons aussi des procdures de licenciement trop complique et trop coteuses pour l'entreprise...


a me choque "un peu"...

Notre service a t diminu de 70% de son effectif et cela sans esclandre : je n ai pas l'impression que le licenciement soit si compliqu!
Certains ont eu le droit  des bilans de comptences (via leur compte DIF) avant de partir; mais pas grand chose d'autre...

La rupture conventionnelle (que l'on appelle aussi licenciement "amiable"!!) parait trs simple et dans le contexte actuel il n'y a pas beaucoup de salari qui mettent le souhait de partir volontairement : pourtant ce genre de "dpart" explose (http://www.lemonde.fr/emploi/article...4_1698637.html)

----------


## Grogro

> Pour l'APL, il faut arrter de dire n'importe quoi ! 
> A comparer avec des loyers de 800  1500 euros en Ile de France.


Pour avoir dpendu des APL (en tant qu'tudiant, c'tait a ou arrter mes tudes  bac+1) de 2005  2009, j'avais entre 150 et 160 euros par mois (pour un loyer qui bouffait entre 60 et 75% de mes revenus disponibles). J'ai souvenir qu'il existait un bonus de prcarit de 100 euros par mois, ce qui correspond grosso-modo  tes chiffres. Ce qui veut dire que le montant des APL n'aurait pas boug depuis malgr une hausse monstrueuse des loyers. 

Le problme des APL c'est que c'est une subvention dguise  des loyers bien trop levs compte tenu des fondamentaux de l'conomie et qui pnalisent un grand nombre de travailleurs qui gagnent moins de trois fois le loyer moyen (charges comprises) mme pour un studio dans un immeuble vtuste. Le problme, c'est qu'il serait maintenant impossible de se passer du systme des APL, par effet cliquet.

----------


## Grogro

Juste pour info, histoire de casser un peu les sophismes conomiques balancs quotidiennement par la classe jacassante (mdias et politicards de tout bord) en guise de prt--penser pour CSP+.

Il n'a jamais t aussi simple de rompre un CDI en France, surtout depuis qu'on a cre un outil magique qui s'appelle la rupture conventionnelle. Un CDD est en ralit bien plus protecteur qu'un CDI sur une priode donne (mais allez expliquer cela  un banquier ou  un propritaire). Il est bien plus difficile de licencier en Allemagne qu'en France, et pourtant les allemands ont un chmage  peine suprieur  6%, et  5.5% pour les jeunes (en France, il me semble qu'on est  plus de 25% chez les moins de 25 ans). La main d'oeuvre n'a jamais t aussi qualifie, et la productivit horaire aussi leve. 

Accessoirement, intressez-vous au cot du travail en Suisse (pays de tradition plus librale qu'en France), ou au Luxembourg. Et comparez les taux de chmage, la comptitivit, la productivit, bref divers indicateurs macro.

La leon  en tirer est la suivante : *l'conomie c'est compliqu*,  un niveau de complexit qui nous dpasse tous trs largement, y compris les experts. Il n'y a pas de causalit simple. Une corrlation n'est pas une causalit. Il n'y a pas de rponses simples. Les solutions du pass qu'elles soient keynsiennes, librales ou socialistes ne fonctionneront plus. Le monde a chang, nous avons pass une transition de phase, et toutes les conomies du monde sont en rgime turbulent.

----------


## Grogro

> En Science Humaines par contre, il y a en moyenne deux ans de chmage / emplois prcaires  la sortie d'un master...


En sciences dures aussi, sauf si on accepte de se reconvertir dans l'informatique. Enfin  part certains master ultra spcifiques dans certaines rgions (c'est pas difficile, ils sont tous cohabilits avec une cole d'ing), c'est mme le seul moyen de s'insrer dans le march du travail. Ce que j'ai fait et je le regrette  moiti. Certes j'ai la scurit de l'emploi, mais je me fais chier comme un rat mort 40h par semaine.

La chimie c'est sinistr depuis longtemps, mme les techniciens trouvent de plus en plus difficilement. La bio, y'a rien en dehors de la bio-informatique (et l, on parle de gens capables de faire une PCR, d'enfiler des Perl, qui sont comptents en sql et en java, c'est une double comptence et c'est clairement pas pour tout le monde). En gologie,  une poque ils trouvaient du boulot chez Total. Avec le second contre-choc ptrolier et la crise des matires premires, je vous laisse imaginer le massacre. En math et physique, c'est presque une tradition que de finir dans l'informatique (pas forcment en SSII). En mcanique, a passe encore, il y a un peu d'emploi mais vaut mieux bien choisir son M2. Ouala.  ::aie::

----------


## youtpout978

Ce qui est incroyable c'est que la flexibilit n'est que dans un seul sens, faciliter le licenciement de l'employ (pas dans tous les cas) mais on a pas l'inverse pourquoi un employ ne peut pas quitter son entreprise du jour au lendemain et avoir droit au chmage, on verra si les politiques et les entreprises seront toujours d'accord de ratifier un tel projet de loi.

----------


## mermich

Car sinon je bosse un jour et je pointe au chomage...

----------


## youtpout978

> Car sinon je bosse un jour et je pointe au chomage...


Vla le chmage que tu vas gagner pour un jour (si t'as pas cotiser avant tu auras rien) et avec les dlais de carence ce n'est pas rentable.

----------


## Jaujon

> Je savais pas que El Khomri viendrait en personne dfendre son texte! 
> Avec un "soit" a et "soit" a, encore quelque chose de bien catgorique bas sur des strotypes qui veut que le travail & l'conomie a marche comme a & pas autrement. 
> 
> 1/ "les charges sur les entreprises, parmi les plus leves au monde"  > a impact nos salaires, on a un salaire plus bas que dans les autres grosses puissance mondiale. Mais au final, le cot global est le mme entre un Franais & un Amricain, voir plus faible pour Franais. 
> Donc les charges, a vaut la comparaison que si tu compare avec des pays sous-dvelopp ou en cours de dveloppement. 
> 
> 2/ "nous avons aussi des procdures de licenciement trop complique et trop coteuses pour l'entreprise. Le plein emploi est le vrai objectif  atteindre, car c'est quand l'embauche est sous tension que les salaires augmentent et les patrons y rflchissent  deux fois avant de se sparer d'un salari qualifi." > Et donc avec des licenciements plus simple, tu mets les embauches sous tension? Et tu rflchis avant de te sparer de quelqu'un? Tu te rends compte que c'est un non-sens ce que tu dis? 
> 
> 3/ "Le plein emploi est le vrai objectif  atteindre" > Si on suppose que le travail est un axe essentiel de nos vies, oui. 
> ...


1) Non, une entreprise franaise contribue plus en volume de masse salariale que n'importe quelle autre entreprise dans le monde. Les grands groupes se barrent, a fait du off-shore, du near-shore, mais tout le monde est content j'ai l'impression. Ma foi.

2) Mettre l'embauche sous tension, cela veut dire plus de demande que d'offre. Mais tu comprends ce que tu as envie de comprendre.

3) Un objectif politique et conomique n'a rien  voir avec ta conception personnelle de l'existence. Je te rappelle galement que la sant, le logement, la nourriture, tout cela a un cot, et c'est dans un pays prospre que l'on retrouve tout cela.

4) Il n'y a pas de corrlation entre le cot d'un modle social et son efficacit. En France, on dpense le quart de notre PIB pour la sant, mais on vit moins longtemps qu'un japonais qui y consacre deux fois moins d'argent. Vous pouvez dpenser encore et encore si vous voulez respirer du bon diesel et rpandre des pesticides massivement.

Bref, idologie, dogme, bons sentiments. Le tierc gagnant!

----------


## youtpout978

> 4) Il n'y a pas de corrlation entre le cot d'un modle social et son efficacit. En France, on dpense le quart de notre PIB pour la sant, mais on vit moins longtemps qu'un japonais qui y consacre deux fois moins d'argent. Vous pouvez dpenser encore et encore si vous voulez respirer du bon diesel et rpandre des pesticides massivement.
> 
> Bref, idologie, dogme, bons sentiments. Le tierc gagnant!


A voire les stats dans 30-40 ans avec Fukushima, blague  part je pense que c'est trs li  leur rgime alimentaire, en France avec la multiplication des fast food a ne risque pas de s'amliorer.

----------


## Escapetiger

> A voire les stats dans 30-40 ans avec Fukushima, blague  part je pense que c'est trs li  leur rgime alimentaire, en France avec la multiplication des fast food a ne risque pas de s'amliorer.


Et pas que leur rgime alimentaire ...



> Au Japon, les personnes ges sont choyes 
>  Les Japonais bnficient de prdispositions gntiques  la longvit 
>  Une activit physique rgulire et la mditation avantagent les Japonais 
>  Un rgime alimentaire protecteur des maladies cardiovasculaires 
>  Les anti-oxydants ont des vertus reconnues


Source : Centenaires : pourquoi le Japon dtient les records

----------


## Shirraz

> A voire les stats dans 30-40 ans avec Fukushima, blague  part je pense que c'est trs li  leur rgime alimentaire, en France avec la multiplication des fast food a ne risque pas de s'amliorer.


+1, la mme chose si on se compare au Grec, voire en Provence... On bouffe plus sain de nature, moins gras, moins de viande, plus de lgumes... Mme si j'ai l'impression que depuis quelques temps, avec tout ces "immigrs du Nord qui viennent profiter de notre soleil et de nox ctes", y'a plus grand monde qui sache faire un tian de lgumes par chez nous...  ::aie::  Le rgime provenal est tellement plus proche du syrien que du breton ou du parisien !!  ::mouarf:: 


Par contre pour les raisons cit dans le message prcdent, je sais pas d'o a sort, mais  part dans nos clichs de l'Asie, les Japonais ne sont pas particulirement adepte de la mditation... On en fait certainement plus  Hollywood qu' Tokyo !  ::mrgreen:: 

 Par contre, pour ce qui est des conditions de travail au Japon, comme en Core et dans une moindre mesure  Tawan, c'est l'enfer... Ceux qui se suicident pas vivent peut-tre super longtemps, mais ils n'ont jamais vraiment vcu pendant 60 ans...

----------


## Grogro

> A voire les stats dans 30-40 ans avec Fukushima, blague  part je pense que c'est trs li  leur rgime alimentaire, en France avec la multiplication des fast food a ne risque pas de s'amliorer.


Le problme c'est qu'au Japon c'est fini pour les jeunes gnrations. Ils ont adopt notre mode de vie, et de plus en plus imitent nos mauvaises habitudes alimentaires et partagent notre fascination d'europens pour MTV et McDo. Eux aussi oublient leur propre culture, qui est pourtant l'une des plus anciennes et plus fascinantes au monde...

Edit : clairement, le rgime provenal c'est le rgime mditerranen. C'est la culture de mes grands parents, j'ai grandi avec. C'est pas pour rien si un libanais, un grec, un tunisien ou un provenal s'entendent fort bien quand ils discutent cuisine.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jaujon

> Le problme c'est qu'au Japon c'est fini pour les jeunes gnrations. Ils ont adopt notre mode de vie, et de plus en plus imitent nos mauvaises habitudes alimentaires et partagent notre fascination d'europens pour MTV et McDo. Eux aussi oublient leur propre culture, qui est pourtant l'une des plus anciennes et plus fascinantes au monde...
> 
> Edit : clairement, le rgime provenal c'est le rgime mditerranen. C'est la culture de mes grands parents, j'ai grandi avec. C'est pas pour rien si un libanais, un grec, un tunisien ou un provenal s'entendent fort bien quand ils discutent cuisine.


J'ai t expatri deux ans l-bas et le mieux est d'viter les fantasmes dbiles sur la dernire vido youtube ou le dernier anime que tu as regard concernant le Japon. Les japonais prlvent ce qu'ils jugent bon ou ce qu'ils apprcient dans les autres cultures, mais ils sont encore trs loin du nihilisme d'inspiration marxiste qui imprgne notre socit. La dernire fois que j'y suis all en septembre 2015, on tait fascins avec mes amis de voir qu'il y avait des jeunes qui se rendaient en nombre dans les petits temples bouddhistes, tout endimanchs pour y aller de leur petite prire.

----------


## yento

> (l'cole publique franaise est de trs trs loin suprieure aux coles publiques US, UK, etc ...)


+1
Les coles franaises sont trs bonnes. On ne le rptera jamais assez.

----------


## youtpout978

> +1
> Les coles franaises sont trs bonnes. On ne le rptera jamais assez.


Oui le problme principal c'est la diffrence de niveau entre les coles et a ne va pas en s'amliorant, il y a dj 20ans de a la diffrence tait prsente.

----------


## Escapetiger

> +1, la mme chose si on se compare au Grec, voire en Provence... On bouffe plus sain de nature, moins gras, moins de viande, plus de lgumes... Mme si j'ai l'impression que depuis quelques temps, avec tout ces "immigrs du Nord qui viennent profiter de notre soleil et de nox ctes", y'a plus grand monde qui sache faire un tian de lgumes par chez nous...  Le rgime provenal est tellement plus proche du syrien que du breton ou du parisien !!





> Edit : clairement, le rgime provenal c'est le rgime mditerranen. C'est la culture de mes grands parents, j'ai grandi avec. C'est pas pour rien si un libanais, un grec, un tunisien ou un provenal s'entendent fort bien quand ils discutent cuisine.


Et oui, n'oublions pas notre championne du monde, Jeanne Calment et plus globalement la situation des femmes en France (cf.  Centenaires : la France dtient le taux le plus lev d'Europe) et, historiquement, le "french paradox" :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoxe_fran%C3%A7ais
_Paradoxe franais  Wikipdia_

Bon, je vous rejoins, avec nos modes de vie actuels, les projets de loi en cours (ce topic, stressant n'est-ce pas ?  ::aie:: ), ce n'est pas sr que nous tenions longtemps  ce bon rythme ...

Le dbut est dj d'en avoir conscience et de ragir comme ici  :;):

----------


## Shirraz

> Le problme c'est qu'au Japon c'est fini pour les jeunes gnrations. Ils ont adopt notre mode de vie, et de plus en plus imitent nos mauvaises habitudes alimentaires et partagent notre fascination d'europens pour MTV et McDo. Eux aussi oublient leur propre culture, qui est pourtant l'une des plus anciennes et plus fascinantes au monde...



Rholala, a n'existe pas "leur propre culture"... S'ils avaient adopt notre culture, ils auraient adopt la choucroute... S'ils avaient adopt la culture amricaine, ils auraient adopt le puritanisme... L ils ont juste adopt ce que tout le monde adopte partout en se dveloppant : la mondialisation et le mlange de tout ce qui vient de partout... Et le plus grand problme de la jeune gnration japonaise reste le mme depuis des dcennies : une socit ultra-rigide ou personne n'existe vraiment. Ce serait dommage qu'il perdent cet aspect culture propre au Japon ?? En fait, c'est  nous de dcider o ils ont leur mot  dire ?? ::roll:: 


C'est dingue comme on est incapable de ne pas voir le monde comme des colons... Tout ne tourne pas autour de l'Occident, il n'y a pas de "zoulous" avec leur "culture" tout  fait "typique" que "l'Occident" dtruit... C'est pas tonnant que tant de monde vote FN de peur que le couscous remplace la choucroute (ah merde, c'est dj le cas !!  ::aie::  ).




> on tait fascins avec mes amis de voir qu'il y avait des jeunes qui se rendaient en nombre dans les petits temples bouddhistes, tout endimanchs pour y aller de leur petite prire.


Y'a pas  l'tre... C'est peut-tre pour de trs mauvaises raisons qu'ils font a, ou pas, en fait on en sait probablement rien "nous"... C'est pas des animaux de zoo quoi !  ::weird::

----------


## Jaujon

> +1
> Les coles franaises sont trs bonnes. On ne le rptera jamais assez.


Le niveau est en chute libre pourtant, l'enqute PISA montre un niveau d'acquis en recul par rapport  nos voisins. Pourtant les classes moyennes suprieures qui mettent leurs gosses dans le priv a devrait nous mettre la puce  l'oreille.

----------


## Jaujon

> Y'a pas  l'tre... C'est peut-tre pour de trs mauvaises raisons qu'ils font a, ou pas, en fait on en sait probablement rien "nous"... C'est pas des animaux de zoo quoi !


What the fuck? Ce serait quoi ces mauvaises raisons? Et y'a pas de on en sait rien "nous", y'a une religion bouddhiste qui est parfaitement respectable.

----------


## Kearz

> 3) Un objectif politique et conomique n'a rien  voir avec ta conception personnelle de l'existence. Je te rappelle galement que la sant, le logement, la nourriture, tout cela a un cot, et c'est dans un pays prospre que l'on retrouve tout cela.


Oh, j'avais oubli, la politique & l'conomie est devenu suprieur  l'humain dans nos socit et a doit continuer comme a! 
On voit que a marche trs bien! Et puis a s'auto-finance avec les anti-dpresseur  :;):  

Et encore une fois, les carcans actuel prouvent que l'conomie actuelle est la bonne. 




> Non, une entreprise franaise contribue plus en volume de masse salariale que n'importe quelle autre entreprise dans le monde. Les grands groupes se barrent, a fait du off-shore, du near-shore, mais tout le monde est content j'ai l'impression. Ma foi.


Prenons notre cas, vu qu'on est aussi touch par le offshore/nearshore:

"Compars  2012, ils progressent de 7,6%,  95 879 dollars annuels bruts" (88K) 

https://www.salairemoyen.com/salaire...rmatique_.html

"... soit un salaire moyen annuel brut de	47 908  bruts / an" (a me semble lev mais why not, peut etre que le chiffre US est lev aussi) 
Avec des charges patronale d'environ ~42%, a fait 68K. 

Donc un dveloppeur US cote 20K de plus ET hors charge patronale qu'un Franais tout compris.  

C'est ridicule de vouloir comparer le cot d'un Franais avec le cot d'un chinois/indien/roumain/... 

Oui, il n'est plus possible(ou trs peu possible) de faire des mtiers qui ne sont pas de service et a faible valeur ajout en France. 
Les mtiers de la France d'aujourd'hui c'est: mtier de service & mtier  forte valeur ajout & mtier local. 

a ne sert a rien de vouloir sauver certains emplois dans l'industrie, ce n'est pas possible. Il faut prvoir des reconversion qui ont du sens en France. Mme en foutant en l'air toutes les lois sur le travail, aucun Franais ne bossera pour un bol de riz.

----------


## renoo

> 630 euros de charges patronales pour un brut de 1500 euros. On frle lasphyxie conomique ...... 
> et encore 630 euros  mon avis, c'est pour les patrons qui n'ont rien compris, je suis sur qu'avec un peu deffort on peut gratter la dduction et de la remise en tout genre .....


Tout  fait c'est meme tout gratuit. D'aprs http://www.gouvernement.fr/sites/def...bauche_pme.pdf

Si Julie embauche Pierre pour 1466 euros brut, Julie doit payer 601 euros de cotisations patronales.... ca c'tait avant (y a 20 ans), depuis les aides sont arrives et Julie touche 440 euros de rduction bas salaires et pacte, 88 euros de CICE et depuis peu 166 euros par mois (grace au nouveau dispositif embauche PME), soit 694 euros par mois. La pub s'appelle embaucher c'est gagner.

Donc si Julie n'embauche pas Paul, c'est par ce qu'elle ne sait pas quoi lui faire faire et qu'elle n'a pas de boulot pour lui. Rduire les charges ne changera rien  l'affaire, et sera une sacr aubaine pour Julie si elle a vraiment besoin de Paul !

----------


## Jaujon

> a ne sert a rien de vouloir sauver certains emplois dans l'industrie, ce n'est pas possible. Il faut prvoir des reconversion qui ont du sens en France. Mme en foutant en l'air toutes les lois sur le travail, aucun Franais ne bossera pour un bol de riz.


Je vais faire passer votre bon mot aux suisses avec leur industrie de pointe pour les faire rire!

----------


## Grogro

> Je vais faire passer votre bon mot aux suisses avec leur industrie de pointe pour les faire rire!


Et que font les suisses bizarrement ? Ils contrlent leurs frontires. Ce que l'UE enferme dans les dogmes libre-changistes et de la "concurrence libre et non fausse" s'interdit de faire, contrairement  TOUS les autres pays de l'OCDE.

----------


## yolle

> Tout  fait c'est meme tout gratuit. D'aprs http://www.gouvernement.fr/sites/def...bauche_pme.pdf
> 
> Si Julie embauche Pierre pour 1466 euros brut, Julie doit payer 601 euros de cotisations patronales.... ca c'tait avant (y a 20 ans), depuis les aides sont arrives et Julie touche 440 euros de rduction bas salaires et pacte, 88 euros de CICE et depuis peu 166 euros par mois (grace au nouveau dispositif embauche PME), soit 694 euros par mois. La pub s'appelle embaucher c'est gagner.
> 
> Donc si Julie n'embauche pas Paul, c'est par ce qu'elle ne sait pas quoi lui faire faire et qu'elle n'a pas de boulot pour lui. Rduire les charges ne changera rien  l'affaire, et sera une sacr aubaine pour Julie si elle a vraiment besoin de Paul !


 ::lol::   ::lol::  ...  bien sur, histoire des charges c'est juste un truc pour faire peur aux gens. Embaucher ne coute rien en charges (au contraire cela rapporte). Par contre, le patronat veut plus de flexibilit, a c'est sur ....

Cela me fait penser aux fameux frais de structure des SSII. Pour 150 ingnieurs il faut : Un local de 50 m carr au fonds d'une zone commerciale, 2 commerciaux pays  la commission, un secrtaire pay au smig pour mettre  jour le logiciel de compta et soi disant chef d'agence pour piloter tout ca. sachant que pour chaque ingnieur il y a 1/3 de le TMJ pour le salaire net de l'ingnieur, 1/3 pour tout ce qui est charges/frais/ etc etc ... et enfin 1/3 de benef pur.  

"Les charges ma pv 'dame, ca plombe tout"   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Kearz

> Je vais faire passer votre bon mot aux suisses avec leur industrie de pointe pour les faire rire!


Tu fais exprs de dtourner ce que j'ai dis ou tu ne lis que ce qui tintresse?  ::koi:: 

J'ai cris:
"a ne sert a rien de vouloir sauver *certains* emplois dans l'industrie, ce n'est pas possible."

et 

"Les mtiers de la France d'aujourd'hui c'est: mtier de service & *mtier  forte valeur ajout* & mtier local."


Tu le dis toi mme "industrie de *pointe*" donc valeur ajout. 
Moi je te parle de l'industrie du type (du le terme "certains emploi"): mettre 4 points de colle sur un iPhone, mettre des barrettes de RAM dans un PC, foutre des semelles dans une paire de Nike, etc. 

L'industrie pharmaceutique, l'industrie d'impression (local), certaines industrie agro-alimentaire (local et/ou pointu/norm), etc.. Ont du sens & vivent trs bien.


_PS: Et bien sr, c'est connu, les Suisses gagnent moins bien leur vie que les Franais! 
Un salaire suisse net est plus lev qu'un salaire charg franais! Donc tu passeras le mot a tes amis Suisse "le cot du travail est vraiment un problme"_

----------


## Jaujon

> ...  bien sur, histoire des charges c'est juste un truc pour faire peur aux gens. Embaucher ne coute rien en charges (au contraire cela rapporte). Par contre, le patronat veut plus de flexibilit, a c'est sur ....


Bien sr, toutes les grosses botes d'IT de France se sont barres  Dublin pour le climat ensoleill et la qualit de la nourriture. C'est bien connu.
Et certainement pas pour l'apptit de l'Etat franais pour les bnfices des entreprises prives.

----------


## yolle

> Bien sr, toutes les grosses botes d'IT de France se sont barres  Dublin pour le climat ensoleill et la qualit de la nourriture. C'est bien connu.


Humour de Geek ou c'est juste que tu comprends rien ????????? .....

----------


## Kearz

> Bien sr, toutes les grosses botes d'IT de France se sont barres  Dublin pour le climat ensoleill et la qualit de la nourriture. C'est bien connu.


Encore une fois, aucun rapport avec les charges sur les salaires. 

Les grosses botes d'IT de France :
1/ Ne se barrent pas  Dublin mais ouvre un bote postale pour dclarer leur revenu la bas. 
2/ Le font pour les impts et non pas pour conomiser sur les charges salariales. 

Il faut pas tout confondre..

----------


## youtpout978

> Et que font les suisses bizarrement ? Ils contrlent leurs frontires. Ce que l'UE enferme dans les dogmes libre-changistes et de la "concurrence libre et non fausse" s'interdit de faire, contrairement  TOUS les autres pays de l'OCDE.


 leur empche pas de devoir compter sur tout une main d'oeuvre trangre pour tourner mme dans leur industrie de pointe, ils peuvent pas vivre en autarcie.

----------


## Jaujon

> Encore une fois, aucun rapport avec les charges sur les salaires. 
> 
> Les grosses botes d'IT de France :
> 1/ Ne se barrent pas  Dublin mais ouvre un bote postale pour dclarer leur revenu la bas. 
> 2/ Le font pour les impts et non pas pour conomiser sur les charges salariales. 
> 
> Il faut pas tout confondre..


NON, les grosses botes d'IT ferment leurs locaux en France et vont  Dublin. Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ce que j'cris?

Impts, charges salariales, c'est la mme chose pour l'entreprise, c'est du ngatif pour les bnfices, pour l'investissement. Aux tats de mesurer leur apptit.

Amazon, Facebook, Twitter et bien d'autres ont leur sige l-bas. Le dveloppeur qui rve de travailler pour ces grands groupes n'a pas d'autre choix que l'expatriation, ce que font beaucoup de franais. Et tu es fier de a, t'as envie de chanter la marseillaise? Tu trouves qu'on fait vraiment bien les choses?

----------


## Zirak

> NON, les grosses botes d'IT ferment leurs locaux en France et vont  Dublin. Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ce que j'cris?
> 
> Impts, charges salariales, c'est la mme chose pour l'entreprise, c'est du ngatif pour les bnfices, pour l'investissement. Aux tats de mesurer leur apptit.
> 
> Amazon, Facebook, Twitter et bien d'autres ont leur sige l-bas. Le dveloppeur qui rve de travailler pour ces grands groupes n'a pas d'autre choix que l'expatriation, ce que font beaucoup de franais. Et tu es fier de a, t'as envie de chanter la marseillaise? Tu trouves qu'on fait vraiment bien les choses?


En mme temps ces grosses boites ne sont pas franaises, et font de l'vasion fiscale partout dans le monde, non pas car les charges ou les impts sont trop importants, mais pour gagner encore plus. 

Quand des groupes comme Apple ou Amazon, ont un bnfice de plusieurs millions / milliards par an, ne me dis pas qu'elles n'ont pas les moyens de payer les charges ? 

Et comme ils vont tous  Dublin, et pas dans un autre pays, cela signifie que tous les pays ont trop de charges, et que ce n'est donc pas un problme franco-franais. 


C'est comme les boites qui ont mis leur sige social au Luxembourg contre la promesse de payer moins d'impts que des entreprises luxembourgeoises, c'est juste une histoire de pouvoir arroser encore plus les actionnaires. Bref, tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi. Que le taux de charges / d'impts soit trop lev pour de petites PME, ok, mais viens pas parler de groupes qui ont un bnfice qui se compte en dizaines / centaines de millions...

----------


## Marco46

> Le niveau est en chute libre pourtant, l'enqute PISA montre un niveau d'acquis en recul par rapport  nos voisins. Pourtant les classes moyennes suprieures qui mettent leurs gosses dans le priv a devrait nous mettre la puce  l'oreille.


C'est parce que cette tude fait une myenne globale. Notre problme c'est que l'cole publique qui s'adresse aux lites est de trs trs bonne qualit, et celle qui s'adresse aux classes populaires est de trs mauvaise qualit et a s'aggrave.

----------


## youtpout978

> NON, les grosses botes d'IT ferment leurs locaux en France et vont  Dublin. Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ce que j'cris?
> 
> Impts, charges salariales, c'est la mme chose pour l'entreprise, c'est du ngatif pour les bnfices, pour l'investissement. Aux tats de mesurer leur apptit.
> 
> Amazon, Facebook, Twitter et bien d'autres ont leur sige l-bas. Le dveloppeur qui rve de travailler pour ces grands groupes n'a pas d'autre choix que l'expatriation, ce que font beaucoup de franais. Et tu es fier de a, t'as envie de chanter la marseillaise? Tu trouves qu'on fait vraiment bien les choses?


C'est des boites qui ont les moyens d'avoir des locaux en France avec des devs qui bossent en France tout en payant des salaires et des charges Franaises, c'est juste qu'ils font de l'optimisation fiscal pour que les actionnaires en est plus  se mettre dans les poches.

Perso a me fait pas rver de travailler pour eux s'il faut aller en Irlande pour a, par contre j'ai ma sur qui est en Irlande, parce que sans diplme, elle a un boulot dcent et elle gagne un salaire honorable la bas (de mmoire + de 2000) par contre les loyers sont assez chre et elle est oblig de vivre en coloc.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Encore une fois, aucun rapport avec les charges sur les salaires. 
> 
> Les grosses botes d'IT de France :
> 1/ Ne se barrent pas  Dublin mais ouvre un bote postale pour dclarer leur revenu la bas. 
> 2/ Le font pour les impts et non pas pour conomiser sur les charges salariales. 
> 
> Il faut pas tout confondre..


Effectivement, ce sont toutes les multinationales franaises ou pas, IT et autres qui ont adopt/dclin le systme du Sandwich hollandais, initialement mis au point par les cartels de la drogue pour le blanchiment d'argent.

C'est tout dire  ::weird:: 

[edit]
exemple avec "Double irlandais" et "sandwich hollandais": la recette de Google pour rduire ses impts
[edit2]
Total ou la tratrise fiscale

----------


## Grogro

> NON, les grosses botes d'IT ferment leurs locaux en France et vont  Dublin. Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ce que j'cris?


Parce que c'est compltement faux peut-tre ?

----------


## Shirraz

> What the fuck? Ce serait quoi ces mauvaises raisons? Et y'a pas de on en sait rien "nous", y'a une religion bouddhiste qui est parfaitement respectable.


Depuis quelques temps on trouve a effrayant un musulman qui va a la mosque en djellabah, parce que certains y voient un acte terroriste et mme d'invasion quand c'est ne France. Moins inquitant mais tout aussi dtestable,s nombreux sont les gens qui trouvent qu'aller  l'glise, c'est une preuve de faiblesse, "qu'on cherche une branche  laquelle se raccrocher", alors que l'athe lui est moderne, il affronte le monde tout seul !!
Peut-tre que les jeunes Japonais sont en repli identitaire (c'est un pays extrmemement xnophobe, on y parque les nippo-brsiliens dans des villes), peut-tre qu'ils sont pousss par la socit  y aller, peut-tre qu'ils n'ont plus que a pour "chapper au monde", peut-tre que c'est le seul moyen de faire du lien social, ou peut-tre en ont-ils juste envie...

Le bouddhisme est respectable ?? Clich... ce n'est qu'une religion, avec ses qualits et ses dfauts, qui sont peu ou prou les mmes que le christianisme ou l'islam, c'est pas parce qu'on en connait que l'aspect "paix et mditation" que c'est respectable... D'ailleurs, c'est quoi les religions "pas respectables", si certaines le sont, c'est que d'autres ne le sont pas, sinon tu ne le remarquerais pas... 




> Encore une fois, aucun rapport avec les charges sur les salaires. 
> 
> Les grosses botes d'IT de France :
> 1/ Ne se barrent pas  Dublin mais ouvre un bote postale pour dclarer leur revenu la bas. 
> 2/ Le font pour les impts et non pas pour conomiser sur les charges salariales. 
> 
> Il faut pas tout confondre..





> leur empche pas de devoir compter sur tout une main d'oeuvre trangre pour tourner mme dans leur industrie de pointe, ils peuvent pas vivre en autarcie.


Oh merde, les Pakistanais ont dj envahi le territoire franais ??  ::aie::  Btw, comme je disais plus tt, le reste du monde ne restera pas  la trane indfiniment, et si les botes franaises n'ont pas envie d'aller toujours plus vers la haute valeur ajout (comme le dit Kearz), au profit d'un travail  plus basse valeur dont ils s'acharnent  vouloir faire de grosses marges, effectivement a finira par dgager en Inde ou en Chine avant que l'industrie franaise se soit "reconverti". Mais a c'est pas la faute des charges,  mais des gens qui s'en mettent de plus en plus dans leurs poches  eux au dpit de l'conomie franaise comme le montrent les chiffres.





> NON, les grosses botes d'IT ferment leurs locaux en France et vont  Dublin. Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ce que j'cris?
> 
> Impts, charges salariales, c'est la mme chose pour l'entreprise, c'est du ngatif pour les bnfices, pour l'investissement. Aux tats de mesurer leur apptit.
> 
> Amazon, Facebook, Twitter et bien d'autres ont leur sige l-bas. Le dveloppeur qui rve de travailler pour ces grands groupes n'a pas d'autre choix que l'expatriation, ce que font beaucoup de franais. Et tu es fier de a, t'as envie de chanter la marseillaise? Tu trouves qu'on fait vraiment bien les choses?



MAIS IL N'Y'A PERSONNE A DUBLIN !! C'est juste des holdings, avec quelques dizaines de comptables, avocats, commerciaux ou secrtaires !! Le sige social n'a strictement rien  voir avec le lieu de travail, c'est l qu'ils rassemblent le pognon des bnficies, pas celui des dpenses pour l'emploi !! Et de toutes faons, si l'Irlande est si attractive, c'est aussi parce qu'ils n'ont pas notre niveau de vie, qu'ils n'ont pas encore tout nos privilges, et qu'ils misent sur de faibles impts pour grossir vite et enfin acqurir tout a. Mais en se rapprochant de nous, ils devront bien un jour ou l'autre abandonne ce fonctionnement qui profite d'une faille de la mondialisation pour une conomie relle... Prendre exemple sur eux, c'est prendre exemple sur des pays qui sont DERRIRE NOUS, pas en avance !! Regarde les offres d'emplois de ces groupes pour Dublin, y'a pas un seul ing IT qui est demand !! La grande majorit est toujours recherch dans la Bay Area, et ils recherchent plus de monde  Bengalore, Singapour, Londres ou NYC qu' Dublin !!

----------


## Kearz

> NON, les grosses botes d'IT ferment leurs locaux en France et vont  Dublin. Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ce que j'cris?
> 
> Impts, charges salariales, c'est la mme chose pour l'entreprise, c'est du ngatif pour les bnfices, pour l'investissement. Aux tats de mesurer leur apptit.
> 
> Amazon, Facebook, Twitter et bien d'autres ont leur sige l-bas. Le dveloppeur qui rve de travailler pour ces grands groupes n'a pas d'autre choix que l'expatriation, ce que font beaucoup de franais. Et tu es fier de a, t'as envie de chanter la marseillaise? Tu trouves qu'on fait vraiment bien les choses?


Les dveloppeur d'Amazon, Facebook, Twitter sont au USA et pas  Dublin. 
Dublin c'est un sige  but purement fiscal et purement pour la rduction d'impt sur les bnfices. 

C'est pas parce que tu domicilies ton entreprise fiscalement au 12 rue de la Boustifaille  Tintouin les Canaries que tu dois faire travailler tes employs l bas. 

Et les entreprises n'ont aucun rapport avec le fait d'tre fier d'un pays ou non. Imaginons que Google soit fait un Core du Nord, tu serais fier d'tre Coren du nord ... ? 

Tu crois que je suis fier d'tre Franais car: L'Oral, Danone, Louis Vuitton? Mais a j'en ai mais vraiment rien  carrer.   

Est-ce que je serais fier d'tre Franais quand les travailleurs se suicideront pour la comptitivit potentielle de la France? L, j'ai quelques doutes.

----------


## youtpout978

> Oh merde, les Pakistanais ont dj envahi le territoire franais ??  Btw, comme je disais plus tt, le reste du monde ne restera pas  la trane indfiniment, et si les botes franaises n'ont pas envie d'aller toujours plus vers la haute valeur ajout (comme le dit Kearz), au profit d'un travail  plus basse valeur dont ils s'acharnent  vouloir faire de grosses marges, effectivement a finira par dgager en Inde ou en Chine avant que l'industrie franaise se soit "reconverti". Mais a c'est pas la faute des charges,  mais des gens qui s'en mettent de plus en plus dans leurs poches  eux au dpit de l'conomie franaise comme le montrent les chiffres.


Le problme aussi  tout dlocaliser c'est que a entrane un transfert de comptence, bientt en France on ne sera plus capable de construire une voiture par contre en Roumanie ils auront les comptences pour le faire, on se retrouvera peut tre un jour  acheter des voitures de marque Roumaine (un peu comme Dacia en faite  ::aie:: ), c'est ce qui se passe actuellement avec les tlphones chinois o leur haut de gamme valent le haut de gamme d'autre marque et ils ont aussi leur propre marque de processeur Mediatek (dans quelques annes ils auront peut tre les proc ARM les + perf du march), quand  force de dlocaliser c'est les trangers qui auront tout le march qu'est-ce qu'on fera , que du service de proximit...

----------


## RyzenOC

> c'est ce qui se passe actuellement avec les tlphones chinois o leur haut de gamme valent le haut de gamme d'autre marque


Les smartphones ont toujours t fabriqu en chine/taiwan, comme 90% de l'lectronique depuis 10ans...

Faut pas trop avoir peur des chinois, car (et sa commence  venir) bientt un salari chinois seras trop cher, les boites dlocaliserons vers le vietnam, puis quand les vietnamiens serons trop cher ils irons en Somalie...etc.
Ce qui ces pass en France au 19eme siecle (les grves des ouvrier sur-exploites...etc) arriveras aussi dans ces pays.

Et puis ces pays vivent pas mal de ressources non renouvelable, et de sur-production. D'ici 50ans, quand y'aura plus de ptrole/gaz/charbon...etc, les pays qui optimiserons eu mieux leurs ressources (recyclages, nergie renouvelable...etc) serons les futurs puissances mondiales.


Pour les crises conomiques, si on regarde l'histoire y'a que 2 solution : Une guerre mondial (qui ncessiterais de tous reconstruire toutes les infrastructure aprs), ou alors un boom du  une innovation.
En innovation, y'a tous les domaines lies a l'cologie qui devrait cre pas mal d'emploie pour ce sicle.

Et d'ici 200ans, on commenceras  coloniser Mars et la lune, ce qui devrait la aussi ncessite des travailleurs, comme pour la colonisation de l'Amrique.
Les robots d'aujourd'hui sont juste les esclaves noir de hier.

----------


## youtpout978

> Les smartphones ont toujours t fabriqu en chine/taiwan, comme 90% de l'lectronique depuis 10ans...
> 
> Faut pas trop avoir peur des chinois, car (et sa commence  venir) bientt un salari chinois seras trop cher, les boites dlocaliserons vers le vietnam, puis quand les vietnamiens serons trop cher ils irons en Somalie...etc.
> 
> Ce qui ces pass en France au 19eme siecle (les grves des ouvrier sur-exploites...etc) arriveras aussi dans ces pays.


Oui mais  l'poque il les produisait pour des marques trangre (je parle du haut de gamme),et actuellement le march du textile est transfr en Afrique.

----------


## Grogro

> Pour les crises conomiques, si on regarde l'histoire y'a que 2 solution : Une guerre mondial (qui ncessiterais de tous reconstruire toutes les infrastructure aprs), ou alors un boom du  une innovation.
> En innovation, y'a tous les domaines lies a l'cologie qui devrait cre pas mal d'emploie pour ce sicle.


Les prochaines innovations de rupture pour ce dbut de sicle, c'est pas difficile on les connait et elles sont en cours d'industrialisation : IA, deep learning, big data, ingnierie du vivant, bio-informatique, physique-chimie de la matire condense (les nanotech, c'est a). Entres autres, je dois en oublier 2 ou 3.

La dernires innovation de rupture du XXme sicle, aucun futurologue ne l'avait anticipe c'tait internet. Et ses consquences socio-conomiques encore moins : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Sagesse_des_foules

----------


## Saverok

> le patronat veut plus de flexibilit, a c'est sur ....


C'est exactement a par contre, je n'arrive absolument pas  comprendre en quoi cela gne autant  ::weird:: 
Si on peut licencier facilement, on peut embaucher facilement aussi.
Si on connat  l'avance le coup max d'un licenciement, on peut prendre le risque d'embaucher une personne au profil plus atypique / moins conventionnel.

Innover, c'est prendre des risques.
Quand on prend des risques, il arrive qu'on choue et c'est normal et mme trs riche en enseignement par contre, il faut pouvoir faire en sorte que a ne soit pas une ruine conomique.
Le hic est qu'en France, l'chec n'est pas permis.
Du coup, on est frileux et on se fige.

En France, pour avoir cette fameuse flexibilit, on passe par du CDD, de l'interim et des SSII ce qui cote beaucoup plus chre.
Comme on met du budget l dedans, on en met moins dans les projets, donc dans l'innovation.

Avec de la flexibilit, on va pouvoir donner sa chance  des personnes exclues du monde du travail car ne rentrent pas dans le moule.
Avec la flexibilit, les gens resteront moins longtemps au chmage car retrouveront un travail plus rapidement.

La situation actuelle maintient au chmage ceux qui y sont et conforte dans l'immobilisme ceux qui ont un travail.
Et pendant ce temps, le monde avance.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Faut pas trop avoir peur des chinois, car (et sa commence  venir) bientt un salari chinois seras trop cher, les boites dlocaliserons vers le vietnam, puis quand les vietnamiens serons trop cher ils irons en Somalie...etc.
> (.../...)


La Somalie, non, c'est trop dangereux. Mais l'thiopie,  cot, a a dj commenc depuis quelques annes. Les vietnamiens sont devenus trop chers.....

----------


## Grogro

Sauf qu'en France, pour des raisons aussi bien d'infrastructure que de superstructure, le CDI est un impratif absolu si on veut avancer. Ne serait-ce pour se loger ailleurs que chez ses parents. Ou fonder une famille, il faut de la stabilit pour a...

Il faut aussi avoir conscience que seule une poigne de mtiers trs diplms peuvent rebondir aprs un licenciement. Pour une majorit des travailleurs, et particulirement les plus de 40 ans, un licenciement et c'est le terminus.

----------


## Bousk

C'est bien le problme, le CDI n'est plus  dure intdermine, pouvant tre rompu, mais  dure illimite. Et auquel il ne faut surtout pas toucher.
Enchaner des CDD ne devrait rien avoir de pjoratif. Au moins pendant la priode de ton contrat tu es assur de ton revenu et tu peux prparer ton rebond  la fin.

----------


## Grogro

Surtout pendant une dure donne, un CDD est plus stable qu'un CDI. Le problme en France c'est que le march du travail est un march d'insiders. Quand on est pas dj insr dans un rseau professionnel (via son cole ou une premire exprience), il est trs difficile d'y rentrer. 

Mais la seule rponse de la classe jacassante, c'est la prcarit pour tous. Enfin la prcarit pour les autres, surtout pas pour eux et leurs enfants.

----------


## Saverok

> Sauf qu'en France, pour des raisons aussi bien d'infrastructure que de superstructure, le CDI est un impratif absolu si on veut avancer. Ne serait-ce pour se loger ailleurs que chez ses parents. Ou fonder une famille, il faut de la stabilit pour a...


Si on fait le contrat unique, cette question ne se pose plus car tout le monde est  la mme enseigne.
Les banques n'auront plus le choix.
La situation actuelle fait qu'elles ne prennent aucun risque car elles le peuvent et c'est juste du bon sens de leur part.

Actuellement, on a une France  plusieurs vitesses entre les fonctionnaires, les CDI du priv, les CDD, les chmeurs, etc.
Bref, la situation idale pour que les cranciers s'en mettent plein les poche avec le minimum de risque.

Personnellement, j'ai vcu le parcours du combattant pour souscrire un prt immobilier alors que mon beau frre n'avait que lembarras du choix et avec des conditions biens meilleurs et pourtant, mes revenus sont 30% suprieurs et mon import bien plus consquent.
Par contre, mon CDI ne faisait pas le poids face  son statut de fonctionnaire  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Ben non puisque que ce "contrat unique" ne concernerait que les nouvelles embauches (un contrat de travail, c'est un contrat de travail). Tu aurais juste un clivage phnomnal entre des jeunes actifs qui perdront espoir de quitter le domicile familial  moyen terme, les anciens CDI souvent trs stables et les fonctionnaires (20% au moins de la population active quand mme). Cela ne ferait que fragiliser normment la situation des jeunes actifs sans apporter la moindre aide aux nouveaux diplms (puisque c'est toujours la premire exprience qui compte).

Actuellement, quelque chose comme 80% des embauches c'est du CDD. Mais parmi les travailleurs salaris, le CDI reste la norme.

Avec 1500 euros de revenus nets, on ne peut mme plus trouver  se loger dans un bassin d'emploi dynamique, la collocs oblige pendant des annes comme  Londres. Ca c'est une ralit de 2016, et rares sont les jeunes actifs  atteindre dj ce niveau de revenus.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est exactement a par contre, je n'arrive absolument pas  comprendre en quoi cela gne autant 
> Si on peut licencier facilement, on peut embaucher facilement aussi.
> Si on connat  l'avance le coup max d'un licenciement, on peut prendre le risque d'embaucher une personne au profil plus atypique / moins conventionnel.


Ce qu'ils veulent l c'est connaitre  l'avance le cout d'un licenciement *illgal*. Les prudhommes  ma connaissance c'est quand il y a un conflit, et l'employeur paie s'il a viol la loi. C'est quand mme fort de caf cette histoire.

----------


## kiprok

> Ce qu'ils veulent l c'est connaitre  l'avance le cout d'un licenciement *illgal*. Les prudhommes  ma connaissance c'est quand il y a un conflit, et l'employeur paie s'il a viol la loi. C'est quand mme fort de caf cette histoire.


Yep!

C'est un peu comme si Al Capone n'tait pas content et voulait ngocier un plafond max pour tout trafic d'alcool, sous prtexte qu'il a du mal  budgtiser ses amendes?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Oui. Le cot d'un licenciement lgal est connu : 1/5me de mois par anne d'anciennet

Ceci dit c'est pas insens de vouloir connatre la peine max encourue. Je sais qu'un assassinat c'est 30 ans. Le problme c'est le plafond qui n'est pas assez dissuasif. Le but derrire tout a est de pouvoir licencier facilement quand le licenciement conomique (pourtant assoupli par la loi El Khomri) n'est pas possible.
En plus c'est la peine max thorique. Cela suppose que la personne conteste le licenciement et qu'elle gagne. Avec versement des indemnits au bout de deux ans de procdure. Dj qu'il y a des entreprises qui font n'importe quoi en prvoyant un "budget prud'hommes", le plafond va les aider dans leur compta.

Aprs si on fait vraiment comme les crime et dlits, il faut prendre en compte les rcidives comme circonstance aggravante et l il y en a qui vont tirer la tronche.

----------


## Traroth2

> Comme tjrs, cela aurait du sens si la notation (critre, barme et valuation) tait commun pour tous.
> Si la France est seule  appliquer des droits de douane  gomtrie variable, on va s'isoler juste encore un peu plus et le rsultat sera l'effet inverse de celui escompt.


La situation actuelle n'est pas due  l'isolement, c'est mme l'inverse. Donc j'aimerais bien savoir sur quoi tu te bases pour affirmer une chose pareille...

----------


## youtpout978

> Avec 1500 euros de revenus nets, on ne peut mme plus trouver  se loger dans un bassin d'emploi dynamique, la collocs oblige pendant des annes comme  Londres. Ca c'est une ralit de 2016, et rares sont les jeunes actifs  atteindre dj ce niveau de revenus.


Tu parles de Paris l (et les frontaliers) ? En tout cas  Lyon tu peux trouver assez facilement avec un salaire comme celui-ci.

----------


## Grogro

> Yep!
> 
> C'est un peu comme si Al Capone n'tait pas content et voulait ngocier un plafond max pour tout trafic d'alcool, sous prtexte qu'il a du mal  budgtiser ses amendes?


Rigole pas, Pablo Escobar l'a fait en son temps. Et il a mme ngoci bien pire aprs une campagne de terrorisme.  ::aie:: 

(oui, j'ai suivi Narcos sur Netflix)

----------


## Saverok

> Ce qu'ils veulent l c'est connaitre  l'avance le cout d'un licenciement *illgal*. Les prudhommes  ma connaissance c'est quand il y a un conflit, et l'employeur paie s'il a viol la loi. C'est quand mme fort de caf cette histoire.


On ne va pas forcment aux prudhommes uniquement pour l'illgalit.
Ca peut tre dans des cas de dsaccord.

Quand une entreprise veut se sparer d'un de ses salaris (peu importe la raison), elle peut proposer une rupture conventionne mais cela implique un accord avec le salari.
Et s'il n'y a pas d'accord possible, a peut aller au licenciement conomique et donc aux prud'hommes.
Ce n'est pas illgal pour autant.

Et encore, le licenciement co, non seulement a une sortie conomique incertaine mais en plus, comporte beaucoup de contrainte car l'entreprise ne peut plus rembaucher comme elle souhaite aprs a.
Bref, beaucoup de contraintes.

----------


## Traroth2

> L'argumentaire - cul - du salaire d'un philippin (ou autre) ne tient pas. On ne compare pas la mme chose et donc a n'a pas de sens. Oui le salaire est infrieur, mais le cot de la vie, dans ces pays, est infrieur aussi. Quand je dis, en Amrique du sud, que dans un couple franais, pratiquement un salaire sert  payer le loyer, cela horrifie mes interlocuteurs. Idem lorsque je parle des impts locaux, du cot des carburants, etc.


Est-ce que tu es en train de prtendre que les salaris philippins arrivent au mme niveau de vie que les salaris franais avec leur salaire ? Un peu de srieux !

----------


## Traroth2

> Bosse  ton compte, tu verras que tu n'as pas besoin de prtendre  l'ISF pour qu'on te prenne la moiti de ce que tu gagnes.
> Et si tu aimes tant le systme actuel, sache qu'un jeune du quatre n'y trouve pas son compte et se retrouve au chmage. Il faut que a change.


Quand on gagne beaucoup d'argent, il est parfaitement normal de payer beaucoup d'impts.

----------


## Grogro

> Quand on gagne beaucoup d'argent, il est parfaitement normal de payer beaucoup d'impts.


A une limite prs. Il n'est pas normal de payer plus d'une fraction de ses revenus en impts, taxes et prlvements divers (40%, 50%, 60%, 70%, le montant c'est une affaire de perception personnelle. Moi, j'aime bien la limite  50%). C'est pour a que le bouclier fiscal de Sarko a t si bien peru pas seulement par sa clientle lectorale, mais par la majorit qui l'avait lu. Au final, c'tait une usine  gaz et un cadeau aux nantis non financ, mais le principe de base tait loin d'tre dconnant.

----------


## Traroth2

> Si on fait le contrat unique, cette question ne se pose plus car tout le monde est  la mme enseigne.
> Les banques n'auront plus le choix.
> La situation actuelle fait qu'elles ne prennent aucun risque car elles le peuvent et c'est juste du bon sens de leur part.
> 
> Actuellement, on a une France  plusieurs vitesses entre les fonctionnaires, les CDI du priv, les CDD, les chmeurs, etc.
> Bref, la situation idale pour que les cranciers s'en mettent plein les poche avec le minimum de risque.
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai vcu le parcours du combattant pour souscrire un prt immobilier alors que mon beau frre n'avait que lembarras du choix et avec des conditions biens meilleurs et pourtant, mes revenus sont 30% suprieurs et mon import bien plus consquent.
> Par contre, mon CDI ne faisait pas le poids face  son statut de fonctionnaire


Les deux premires annes de ce "CDI", le salari pourra tre licenci n'importe quand. Sacr priode d'essai ! Au final, les conditions seront bien pires que les CDD actuels, o la dure est connue d'avance et peut difficilement tre raccourcie en cours de route, le tout pour une dure largement suprieure  ce qu'il tait possible de de faire en CDD !

On voit dj qu'il y a des entreprises qui ne fonctionneront plus qu'avec des salaris prisonniers de la priode de 2 ans o ils sont licenciables n'importe quand...

----------


## Grogro

C'est ce qui s'est pass avec le CNE, qui avait prcd le CPE et qui a t appliqu pendant quelques annes avant son abrogation. Et si la majorit des CNE ont fini devant les prud'hommes, c'est pas un hasard.

----------


## Traroth2

> A une limite prs. Il n'est pas normal de payer plus d'une fraction de ses revenus en impts, taxes et prlvements divers (40%, 50%, 60%, 70%, le montant c'est une affaire de perception personnelle. Moi, j'aime bien la limite  50%). C'est pour a que le bouclier fiscal de Sarko a t si bien peru pas seulement par sa clientle lectorale, mais par la majorit qui l'avait lu. Au final, c'tait une usine  gaz et un cadeau aux nantis non financ, mais le principe de base tait loin d'tre dconnant.


Tu connais le systme de tranche d'imposition ? On ne paie pas 40%, 50% ou 70% (actuellement, le taux pour la tranche la plus leve n'est que de 45%, pour la tranche au-del de 152.108 , je rappelle...). A l'poque de Roosevelt, aux Etats-Unis, la tranche la plus leve tait impose  75%...

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est ce qui s'est pass avec le CNE, qui avait prcd le CPE et qui a t appliqu pendant quelques annes avant son abrogation. Et si la majorit des CNE ont fini devant les prud'hommes, c'est pas un hasard.


En fait, le nouveau "CDI", c'est un CNE, mais pas limit aux PME...

----------


## Invit

> Et encore, le licenciement co, non seulement a une sortie conomique incertaine mais en plus, comporte beaucoup de contrainte car l'entreprise ne peut plus rembaucher comme elle souhaite aprs a.
> Bref, beaucoup de contraintes.


D'o l'ide qu'un licenciement sans cause relle et srieuse sanctionn au max de 3 ou 6 mois de salaire devient une alternative srieuse au licenciement conomique.

----------


## yolle

> Si on fait le contrat unique, cette question ne se pose plus car tout le monde est  la mme enseigne.
> Les banques n'auront plus le choix.
> La situation actuelle fait qu'elles ne prennent aucun risque car elles le peuvent et c'est juste du bon sens de leur part.
> 
> Actuellement, on a une France  plusieurs vitesses entre les fonctionnaires, les CDI du priv, les CDD, les chmeurs, etc.
> Bref, la situation idale pour que les cranciers s'en mettent plein les poche avec le minimum de risque.
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai vcu le parcours du combattant pour souscrire un prt immobilier alors que mon beau frre n'avait que lembarras du choix et avec des conditions biens meilleurs et pourtant, mes revenus sont 30% suprieurs et mon import bien plus consquent.
> Par contre, mon CDI ne faisait pas le poids face  son statut de fonctionnaire


 tout a fait, plusieurs statuts, des gens surprotger (fonctionnaires) jusqu'au prcaires (interim).... il faudrait un contrat unique. Bon, nous, en SSII avec nos CDI "en carton" on  un peu de mal  se situer dans tout ce foutoir  ::?:

----------


## Escapetiger

> Surtout pendant une dure donne, un CDD est plus stable qu'un CDI. Le problme en France c'est que le march du travail est un march d'insiders. Quand on est pas dj insr dans un rseau professionnel (via son cole ou une premire exprience), il est trs difficile d'y rentrer. 
> 
> Mais la seule rponse de la classe jacassante, c'est la prcarit pour tous. Enfin la prcarit pour les autres, surtout pas pour eux et leurs enfants.


+1000 Grogro
Jacques Attali : "Le statut de demain, cest celui dintermittent du spectacle"

----------


## Shirraz

> Les smartphones ont toujours t fabriqu en chine/taiwan, comme 90% de l'lectronique depuis 10ans...


Non, les smartphones sont conus  Tawan, en Core, au Japon et aux USA, les semi-conducteurs sont fabriqus  Tawan, en Core, au Japon, les proc sont fabriqus aux USA... Bref, tout la haute valeur ajoute et l'industrie de pointe qui ncessite ingnieurs / chercheur / main d'oeuvre extrmement qualifie est dans ces quatres pays. La Chine elle ne fait qu'assembler le tout, mme s'ils elle se lancent maintenant dans la conception. Mme si bon, beaucoup de bote qui assemblent en Chine sont en fait des filiales tawanaises (Foxconn en premier)...

----------


## Escapetiger

> Oui. Le cot d'un licenciement lgal est connu : 1/5me de mois par anne d'anciennet
> 
> Ceci dit c'est pas insens de vouloir connatre la peine max encourue. Je sais qu'un assassinat c'est 30 ans. Le problme c'est le plafond qui n'est pas assez dissuasif. Le but derrire tout a est de pouvoir licencier facilement quand le licenciement conomique (pourtant assoupli par la loi El Khomri) n'est pas possible.
> En plus c'est la peine max thorique. Cela suppose que la personne conteste le licenciement et qu'elle gagne. Avec versement des indemnits au bout de deux ans de procdure. *Dj qu'il y a des entreprises qui font n'importe quoi en prvoyant un "budget prud'hommes"*, le plafond va les aider dans leur compta.
> 
> Aprs si on fait vraiment comme les crime et dlits, il faut prendre en compte les rcidives comme circonstance aggravante et l il y en a qui vont tirer la tronche.


Exactement, c'est d'ailleurs une des missions du risk manager actuellement,  avec des cas plus ou moins mdiatiss dans un pass rcent,
pour l'IT par exemple :



> Selon le journal, le groupe Astek a depuis provisionn  prs de 7 millions deuros  pour faire face  aux nombreux recours aux prudhommes engags par des salaris.

----------


## Jaujon

> Quand on gagne beaucoup d'argent, il est parfaitement normal de payer beaucoup d'impts.


Quelle pense complexe! C'est un ravissement... 
Quand tu parles de gagner beaucoup d'argent, tu fais rfrence au revenu d'un salari ou des bnfices et du capital? En sachant que le capital sert ventuellement  rmunrer des salaris, acheter des moyens de production, investir, racheter une autre entreprise... Les gars vous me faites quand mme vachement peur pour l'avenir. Et je plaisante  peine.

----------


## mermich

Oui enfin c'est pas nouveau de faire des provisions sur les risques. C'est de ne pas le faire qui me choque moi.

----------


## Mat.M

> Innover, c'est prendre des risques.
> Quand on prend des risques, il arrive qu'on choue et c'est normal et mme trs riche en enseignement par contre, il faut pouvoir faire en sorte que a ne soit pas une ruine conomique.
> Le hic est qu'en France, l'chec n'est pas permis.
> Du coup, on est frileux et on se fige.


je ne suis pas d'accord ( ce n'est pas moi qui ai vot -1 soit dit en passant )

Une entreprise qui veut innover doit investir donc il faut avoir plus de capitaux il n'y a pas de corrlation vidente avec le droit du travail)
Donc soit l'entreprise est capable de s'auto-financer ce qui est rare soit elle doit procder  une augmentation de capital en levant des fonds ventuellement.
Donc la loi El Khomri n'a pas grand chose  voir avec l'innovation.

Ensuite quiconque  veut crer une start-up par exemple dans les biotechnologies va embaucher des doctorants ou des diploms trs pointus dans leur domaine et ces personnes on ne va pas les payer au SMIC et leur donner un CDD que je sache

Donc cette loi ft-elle quitable ou pas n'apporte rien  l'avenir conomique de la France c'est un manque total d'ambition provenant des personnes qui l'ont rdige , des chefs d'entreprises du dirigeant du MEDEF...




> La situation actuelle maintient au chmage ceux qui y sont et conforte dans l'immobilisme ceux qui ont un travail.
> Et pendant ce temps, le monde avance.


tout est relatif l'conomie chinoise a fortement ralenti je viens d'entendre Axel de Tarl avec son point Eco  la radio les exportations chinoises ont chut de 25% forcment la Chine surproduit.
Ensuite les Amricains ont cr  l'exploitation au gaz de schiste maintenant il y a des tas d'entreprises qui font des charettes entires de licenciement..
sans compter les entreprises US qui dlocalisent leur production au Mexique



> Quand on gagne beaucoup d'argent, il est parfaitement normal de payer beaucoup d'impts.


c'est discutable ceci dit c'est exact si on relance l'conomie par des mesures keynsiennes  ::mrgreen:: 
comme l'conomie franaise a largement t soutenu par des marchs publiques oui c'est normal de payer des impts.

En tout cas merci  Mr Mario Draghi qu a inject des milliards dans l'conomie avec de la cration montaire.
Car mme si c'est sur des petits montants a revient toujours sous forme de taxes et d'impts  ::mouarf:: 



> 4) Il n'y a pas de corrlation entre le cot d'un modle social et son efficacit. En France, on dpense le quart de notre PIB pour la sant, mais on vit moins longtemps qu'un japonais qui y consacre deux fois moins d'argent. Vous pouvez dpenser encore et encore si vous voulez respirer du bon diesel et rpandre des pesticides massivement.
> !


ehh le problme des pesticides a n'est pas exclusif  la France que je sache !



> 630 euros de charges patronales pour un brut de 1500 euros. On frle lasphyxie conomique ...... 
> et encore 630 euros  mon avis, c'est pour les patrons qui n'ont rien compris, je suis sur qu'avec un peu deffort on peut gratter la dduction et de la remise en tout genre .....


tout  fait exact.
C'est une vritable fumisterie cette histoire du cot du travail parce que je suis persuad qu'un paquet de salaris sont au SMIC.
Donc encore un moyen pour rogner les salaires....
ensuite pour ce qui est de la fabrication d'un produit manufactur le cot salarial c'est une partie du cot du produit faut pas oublier les frais de marketing notamment par exemple dans le cot de revient d'une voiture.
Ok je dis pas que pour le petit artisan c'est vident il va sentir passer ces charges salariales

----------


## Grogro

> +1000 Grogro
> Jacques Attali : "Le statut de demain, cest celui dintermittent du spectacle"


Attali le dit de faon brutale, mais il a plutt raison. Le problme, c'est d'adapter la scurit sociale  cette nouvelle donne.

----------


## yento

Histoire de vous donner un point de comparaison, quelques extraits de mon contrat de travail au UK.

"[...] probationary period of 3 months [...]"

"[when leaving] you are required to give the Company [at least] one month notice of termination"

"[when fired] you are entitled to receive one month notice of termination [...] or one week notice for each complete year up to a 12 weeks maximum [whichever is greater] ..."

----------


## Grogro

> Tu parles de Paris l (et les frontaliers) ? En tout cas  Lyon tu peux trouver assez facilement avec un salaire comme celui-ci.


Je parle de Strasbourg l (bon ok, c'est frontalier et c'est cool pour aller faire ses courses d'ailleurs  ::aie:: ). Et de la nouvelle exigence des agences de te rclamer de toucher en net au moins trois fois le loyer charges incluses EN PLUS du garant.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Oui enfin c'est pas nouveau de faire des provisions sur les risques. C'est de ne pas le faire qui me choque moi.


Oui mermich,

Historiquement, les provisions sur les risques concernent, par exemple, les sites industriels, mais l, il s'agit de provisionner les risques lis aux indemnits (ventuelles) des procs allant jusqu'aux *Prud'hommes*.

----------


## Shirraz

> Quelle pense complexe! C'est un ravissement... 
> Quand tu parles de gagner beaucoup d'argent, tu fais rfrence au revenu d'un salari ou des bnfices et du capital? En sachant que le capital sert ventuellement  rmunrer des salaris, acheter des moyens de production, investir, racheter une autre entreprise... Les gars vous me faites quand mme vachement peur pour l'avenir. Et je plaisante  peine.




Hey, champion, tu sais que quand une bote embauche quelqu'un, c'est pas de la poche du PDG que a sort huh... l'imposition sur les grandes fortunes n'a rien  voir avec le chmage. Sinon quoi ?? Ils faudrait qu'ils aient toujours plus d'argent pour embaucher toujours plus de salaris toujours plus aux abois, mais pas au chmage ?? C'est a que a vet dire "on paye trop d'impts".


Quant  l'investissement personnel des grosses fortunes, on sait trs bien, chiffres  l'appui, qu'en France ils n'ont jamais vraiment investi... Aux USA c'est pas forcment mieux, ils le font pour un abattement d'impt qui limite grandement les risques, du coup on a droit  Google qui rinvesti tout dans des dizaines de filliales de "R&D farfelus" dont la plupart auront disparu dans 2 ans... Mais ils prfrent perdre la thune comme a que payer des impts.

C'est comme le financement des banques, en thorie c'est sympa et c'est un moteur de l'conomie, en ralit a sert surtout  enrichir le riche...

----------


## Bousk

> Quand on gagne beaucoup d'argent, il est parfaitement normal de payer beaucoup d'impts.


Ben pourtant ton riche il est dj plus tax en charges diverses de base et aura tendance  consommer plus, ou plus cher, donc payer galement plus de taxes par ce biais (TVA). Donc a fait un peu surenchre  la taxe au final.




> Quant  l'investissement personnel des grosses fortunes, on sait trs bien, chiffres  l'appui, qu'en France ils n'ont jamais vraiment investi... Aux USA c'est pas forcment mieux, ils le font pour un abattement d'impt qui limite grandement les risques, du coup on a droit  Google qui rinvesti tout dans des dizaines de filliales de "R&D farfelus" dont la plupart auront disparu dans 2 ans... Mais ils prfrent perdre la thune comme a que payer des impts.


Normal, c'est toujours plus intressant que de juste donner son fric  l'tat. L, au pire c'est de l'argent perdu tout autant, mais sur un malentendu ils peuvent trouver une nouveaut et l c'est gagn  ::):

----------


## Jaujon

> Hey, champion, tu sais que quand une bote embauche quelqu'un, c'est pas de la poche du PDG que a sort huh... l'imposition sur les grandes fortunes n'a rien  voir avec le chmage. Sinon quoi ?? Ils faudrait qu'ils aient toujours plus d'argent pour embaucher toujours plus de salaris toujours plus aux abois, mais pas au chmage ?? C'est a que a vet dire "on paye trop d'impts".
> 
> 
> Quant  l'investissement personnel des grosses fortunes, on sait trs bien, chiffres  l'appui, qu'en France ils n'ont jamais vraiment investi... Aux USA c'est pas forcment mieux, ils le font pour un abattement d'impt qui limite grandement les risques, du coup on a droit  Google qui rinvesti tout dans des dizaines de filliales de "R&D farfelus" dont la plupart auront disparu dans 2 ans... Mais ils prfrent perdre la thune comme a que payer des impts.
> 
> C'est comme le financement des banques, en thorie c'est sympa et c'est un moteur de l'conomie, en ralit a sert surtout  enrichir le riche...


Je n'ai aucun problme si les riches sont plus riches tant que j'ai un boulot et un salaire dcent. Par contre que toi et tes copains bolchviques laminiez les capitaux, a a un impact sur l'emploi. Parce que derrire votre critique des riches, c'est bien sur les capitaux que vous vous goinfrez comme des porcs. Plus qu'un an  tenir sous votre botte. 2017 vous dgagez les mecs!

----------


## youtpout978

> Je parle de Strasbourg l (bon ok, c'est frontalier et c'est cool pour aller faire ses courses d'ailleurs ). Et de la nouvelle exigence des agences de te rclamer de toucher en net au moins trois fois le loyer charges incluses EN PLUS du garant.


Viens  Lyon il y fait bon vivre et les loyers ne sont pas excessifs.

Quelqu'un a particip  la manifestation d'hier ?

----------


## Jaujon

> Viens  Lyon il y fait bon vivre et les loyers ne sont pas excessifs.
> 
> Quelqu'un a particip  la manifestation d'hier ?


Je pense que tu voulais parler de Villeurbanne, et de sa gestion beaucoup plus responsable que Lyon qui se traduit par des impts locaux beaucoup moins levs. Mon compte en banque  pris cher depuis que je me suis install sur Lyon 3.

----------


## youtpout978

> Je n'ai aucun problme si les riches sont plus riches tant que j'ai un boulot et un salaire dcent. Par contre que toi et tes copains bolchviques laminiez les capitaux, a a un impact sur l'emploi. Parce que derrire votre critique des riches, c'est bien sur les capitaux que vous vous goinfrez comme des porcs. Plus qu'un an  tenir sous votre botte. 2017 vous dgagez les mecs!


Soit tu es un troll, soit  ::aie:: 

Personnellement je n'ai pas de problme contre les riches le problme est o se situe la limite, on peut tre millionnaire mais aussi milliardaire, n'y a t-il pas une limite  la richesse, je pense qu'on devrait en mette une,  vouloir toujours tre plus riche il y en a en bas qui paye l'addition, cette loi travail  part augmenter les ingalits et prcariser encore plus les travailleurs je ne vois pas en quoi elle va diminuer le chmage,  part si c'est pour avoir moins de chmeur mais que derrire le stress, les maladies les problmes engendres cote plus que ce cotait un chmeur ... A part une mesure de rlection pour dire vous voyez on a chang les choses, cre de l'emploi et contenter leurs amis du Medef, je ne vois pas en quoi a sert les intrts d'une majorit des Franais.

----------


## youtpout978

> Je pense que tu voulais parler de Villeurbanne, et de sa gestion beaucoup plus responsable que Lyon qui se traduit par des impts locaux beaucoup moins levs. Mon compte en banque  pris cher depuis que je me suis install sur Lyon 3.


Heu les impots locaux o j'habite se sont lvs  2 mois de loyer (l'tat donne moi au collectivit donc elle se rattrape sur a), aprs sur Lyon suivant les secteurs c'est pas le mme prix  100m prs sa peut aller du simple au double ...

----------


## Kearz

> Je n'ai aucun problme si les riches sont plus riches tant que j'ai un boulot et un salaire dcent. Par contre que toi et tes copains bolchviques laminiez les capitaux, a a un impact sur l'emploi. Parce que derrire votre critique des riches, c'est bien sur les capitaux que vous vous goinfrez comme des porcs. Plus qu'un an  tenir sous votre botte. 2017 vous dgagez les mecs!


C'est n'importe quoi.  ::roll:: 
Si les riches, sont de plus en plus riche, ce n'est pas sous condition que les autres ait un salaire dcent. 
Si les riches sont plus riche, c'est parce que les pauvres sont plus pauvre. Que les classes moyennes commence se rapproche des classes pauvres. 

J'ai rien contre les riches, je suis pas pour une galit parfaite. Je suis pas du tout communiste. 
_(je ne vote pas a gauche non plus & de moins en moins  droite. Et de plus en plus blanc, vu qu'aucun parti n'a de vrai ide qu'elles soient politique ou conomique.)_

Le problme c'est que la crise  touch tout le monde sauf les riches. Les riches sont devenus encore plus riches, pourquoi? 
Parce que les riches vont croire aux tats que c'est eux qui ressouderont les problmes conomiques et que si on les aides un maximum, ils feront la croissance, la fin du chmage, la pluie et le beau temps. 
Alors qu'au final, ils veulent juste passer de millionnaire a milliardaire et de milliardaire  multi-milliardaire. 


Ouais, a m'emmerde quand mon patron touche 10M de plus que l'anne d'avant mais que moins de 25% des employs sont augments et de faon ultra-light (1/2%). 
Parce que si l'entreprise va bien, c'est grce aux efforts commun (du moins d'une majorit). 

Donc si a te convient d'avoir un salaire dcent, tant mieux pour toi, mais c'est quoi dcent? 
Sauf si t'es un CSP+ (genre manager, directeur de projet, architecte) avec 7K/net par mois, j'ai du mal a comprendre ton discours. 

O alors tu as des actions un bourse et tu veux devenir riche avec. Dans ce cas, je comprends pourquoi tu veux donner pouvoir/richesse aux patrons. Histoire d'augmenter tes dividendes.

----------


## Jaujon

> Soit tu es un troll, soit 
> 
> Personnellement je n'ai pas de problme contre les riches le problme est o se situe la limite, on peut tre millionnaire mais aussi milliardaire, n'y a t-il pas une limite  la richesse, je pense qu'on devrait en mette une,  vouloir toujours tre plus riche il y en a en bas qui paye l'addition, cette loi travail  part augmenter les ingalits et prcariser encore plus les travailleurs je ne vois pas en quoi elle va diminuer le chmage,  part si c'est pour avoir moins de chmeur mais que derrire le stress, les maladies les problmes engendres cote plus que ce cotait un chmeur ... A part une mesure de rlection pour dire vous voyez on a chang les choses, cre de l'emploi et contenter leurs amis du Medef, je ne vois pas en quoi a sert les intrts d'une majorit des Franais.


Lis Tcherkesov, "Histoire du Socialisme", crit il y a dj un sicle, et tu verras que la jalousie envers les riches ne sert pas l'intrt gnral. Je vais te dire franchement, j'ai arrt de discuter avec les marxistes. Ils vivent dans un monde qui ignore les ralits de la plante. J'ai t expatri pendant quelques annes dans des pays assez diffrents, et il te suffit de peu de temps pour comprendre que leur discours seffrite compltement au contact de la ralit.

----------


## Jaujon

> C'est n'importe quoi. 
> Si les riches, sont de plus en plus riche, ce n'est pas sous condition que les autres ait un salaire dcent. 
> Si les riches sont plus riche, c'est parce que les pauvres sont plus pauvre. Que les classes moyennes commence se rapproche des classes pauvres. 
> 
> J'ai rien contre les riches, je suis pas pour une galit parfaite. Je suis pas du tout communiste. 
> _(je ne vote pas a gauche non plus & de moins en moins  droite. Et de plus en plus blanc, vu qu'aucun parti n'a de vrai ide qu'elles soient politique ou conomique.)_


NON, c'est faux, il y a de plus en plus de riches, qui sont de plus en plus riches, et il y a moins de pauvres sur la plante. L'accroissement des richesses profite  tous, cela a t dmontr et mesur: http://www.banquemondiale.org/fr/new...llenges-remain

Donc oui tu es un communiste, et en plus tu es dans le dni de ralit. Non, la ralit ne se conforme pas  ton dogme. Et comme je le dis, vous dgagez du pouvoir en 2017, et vous n'tes pas prts d'y remettre les pieds, pour le bien de tous.

----------


## Grogro

> Je n'ai aucun problme si les riches sont plus riches tant que j'ai un boulot et un salaire dcent. Par contre que toi et tes copains bolchviques laminiez les capitaux, a a un impact sur l'emploi. Parce que derrire votre critique des riches, c'est bien sur les capitaux que vous vous goinfrez comme des porcs. Plus qu'un an  tenir sous votre botte. 2017 vous dgagez les mecs!


T'es au courant qu'il n'y a jamais eu de bolcheviks en France et que l'UMP est AUTREMENT plus tatiste, dpensire et affairiste que les socialos ?

Accessoirement, les socialopes comme les ripoublicains aiment autant les riches oligarques les uns que les autres. Enfin, leurs riches. L'UMP aime Bollor, le PS Drahi et les Rotschild. Et Dassault aime le parti au pouvoir, quelque soit sa couleur politique. D'ailleurs il prfre Hollande  Sarko.  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> NON, c'est faux, il y a de plus en plus de riches, qui sont de plus en plus riches, et il y a moins de pauvres sur la plante. L'accroissement des richesses profite  tous, cela a t dmontr et mesur: http://www.banquemondiale.org/fr/new...llenges-remain


Pas de chance les guignols de service drogus  la propagande mdiatique qui sert de prt--penser depuis 30 ans, Les tricke-down economics c'est un mythe mdiatique, issus  la base d'une caricature sous Hoover, qu'aucun conomiste raliste ne prend au srieux. 

Le FMI est le premier  le reconnaitre : http://www.psmag.com/business-econom...-indeed-a-joke

Pour le savoir, il faut peut-tre faire l'effort de s'informer. Ca demande un peu plus d'efforts que d'couter passivement BFM dans sa bagnole c'est sr.  ::mouarf:: 
*
Ce serait bien d'avoir un minimum de culture conomique avant de troller.*

----------


## Kearz

> NON, c'est faux, il y a de plus en plus de riches, qui sont de plus en plus riches, et il y a moins de pauvres sur la plante. L'accroissement des richesses profite  tous, cela a t dmontr et mesur: http://www.banquemondiale.org/fr/new...llenges-remain
> 
> Donc oui tu es un communiste, et en plus tu es dans le dni de ralit. Non, la ralit ne se conforme pas  ton dogme. Et comme je le dis, vous dgagez du pouvoir en 2017, et vous n'tes pas prts d'y remettre les pieds, pour le bien de tous.


J'ai jamais vot  gauche, je fais un sacrment mauvais communiste.  ::aie:: 
Et Les communistes ne sont mme pas au pouvoir.

Je suis contre le communisme. Et je suis contre le libralisme.  ::roll:: 
Bonjour les strotype: "Tu es contre les ultras-riches, 'spce de communiste". 

Non, non. Je suis pour un capitalisme contrl, modul. Oui, il doit y avoir des riches/pauvres mais il ne doit pas y avoir des ultra-riche/ultra-pauvre. 

Je suis contre l'assistanat de la France & la faon dont on est impos/tax actuellement. (Je paies des impts, je n'ai aucune aide.) 

Donc non, je ne suis pas pour cette loi. Parce que je pense que c'est une loi qui augmentera le nombre de pauvre et enrichira les riches. 

Le problme dans cette logique, c'est que c'est les classes moyennes (moi, 75% des gens ici) qui paient pour les pauvres. Et plus il y a de pauvre, plus on paie, plus on paie, plus on est pauvre. 

Rsultat de la loi (1): 
- Riche > trs riche.
- Pauvre > reste pauvre mais avec en plus une pression au travail. 
- classe moyenne > appauvrissement. 

La loi ne me toucherait pas directement: 
1/ Si mon patron me vire, je m'en fiche. Je suis dans un mtier o je peux trouver du boulot facilement.
2/ Les horaires, je fais dj des heures supp' non pay. 
3/ Salaire: si on touche a mon salaire, je me casse. Et idem, je retrouve du boulot vite fait. 

Par contre indirectement, voir (1). 


_PS: il n'y aura pas de partie ultra-liberal au pouvoir en France en 2017. Il n'y a pas de parti comme a en France. Et la gauche/droite actuellement, c'est un peu blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc. Je sais pas trop ce que tu espre de 2017._

----------


## Grogro

Y'a qu'en France o on a cette logique idologique ultra sectaire, purement thorique, totalement dconnecte de l'exprience et de la socit. Ca vaut pour la drote, a faut pour la gche, a vaut pour les militants qui se prtendent libraux sans avoir ouvert un seul livre d'conomie de leur vie, a vaut pour les z'colos qui n'ont pas la moindre ide du fonctionnement d'un cosystme,  a vaut pour l'extrme gauche (vieille souche palo-marxiste comme nouvelle souche plus critique de l'Etat tendance ATTAC) comme pour l'extrme droite. 

Nos voisins sont plus pragmatiques.

----------


## Jaujon

> J'ai jamais vot  gauche, je fais un sacrment mauvais communiste. 
> Et Les communistes ne sont mme pas au pouvoir.
> 
> Je suis contre le communisme. Et je suis contre le libralisme. 
> Bonjour les strotype: "Tu es contre les ultras-riches, 'spce de communiste". 
> 
> Non, non. Je suis pour un capitalisme contrl, modul. Oui, il doit y avoir des riches/pauvres mais il ne doit pas y avoir des ultra-riche/ultra-pauvre. 
> 
> Je suis contre l'assistanat de la France & la faon dont on est impos/tax actuellement. (Je paies des impts, je n'ai aucune aide.) 
> ...


Mais pourquoi est-ce que tu veux soigner les pauvres alors qu'on a les moyens de crer de la richesse pour tous? Putain comment est-ce que tu arrives  ignorer le vice qui est au coeur de la pense que tu dfends?

Prend la Grce, o 90% de la population est PROPRIETAIRE, le must du must de la redistribution de richesses. Regarde la gueule de leur chmage maintenant, rien ne te choque?

Ce que j'espre  minima en 2017 c'est que les marxistes qui se sont greffs au parti socialiste n'auront plus les moyens de pression de maintenant sur la future majorit. Il est clair qu'on n'aura jamais de gouvernement libral en France avant trs longtemps, mais c'est dj a de pris.

----------


## Jaujon

> Pas de chance les guignols de service drogus  la propagande mdiatique qui sert de prt--penser depuis 30 ans, Les tricke-down economics c'est un mythe mdiatique, issus  la base d'une caricature sous Hoover, qu'aucun conomiste raliste ne prend au srieux. 
> 
> Le FMI est le premier  le reconnaitre : http://www.psmag.com/business-econom...-indeed-a-joke
> 
> Pour le savoir, il faut peut-tre faire l'effort de s'informer. Ca demande un peu plus d'efforts que d'couter passivement BFM dans sa bagnole c'est sr. 
> *
> Ce serait bien d'avoir un minimum de culture conomique avant de troller.*


Faux, encore une fois. Rien que l'augmentation du nombre de riches remet en cause la fameuse loi de Marx de concentration du capital. 
Et je suis engag en politique, en plus de m'tre tap la quasi-intgrale de Marx et une bonne partie des conomistes du XXe sicle. Tu vas intimider un noob en politique mais certainement pas moi.

----------


## Jaujon

> T'es au courant qu'il n'y a jamais eu de bolcheviks en France et que l'UMP est AUTREMENT plus tatiste, dpensire et affairiste que les socialos ?
> 
> Accessoirement, les socialopes comme les ripoublicains aiment autant les riches oligarques les uns que les autres. Enfin, leurs riches. L'UMP aime Bollor, le PS Drahi et les Rotschild. Et Dassault aime le parti au pouvoir, quelque soit sa couleur politique. D'ailleurs il prfre Hollande  Sarko.


Depuis quand l'UMP est reconnu comme libral, je n'ai rien dit de tel. Il n'y a pas de parti libral en France. Les Madelin et consorts se sont fait broyer il y a bien longtemps.

----------


## Mat.M

> Histoire de vous donner un point de comparaison, quelques extraits de mon contrat de travail au UK.


merci pour ces renseignements
Par contre ce qui m'tonne un peu c'est le mot "fired" c'est plutt un mot familiier en anglais et pas trs administratif

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Mais pourquoi est-ce que tu veux soigner les pauvres alors qu'on a les moyens de crer de la richesse pour tous? Putain comment est-ce que tu arrives  ignorer le vice qui est au coeur de la pense que tu dfends?
> 
> Prend la Grce, o 90% de la population est PROPRIETAIRE, le must du must de la redistribution de richesses. Regarde la gueule de leur chmage maintenant, rien ne te choque?
> 
> Ce que j'espre  minima en 2017 c'est que les marxistes qui se sont greffs au parti socialiste n'auront plus les moyens de pression de maintenant sur la future majorit. Il est clair qu'on n'aura jamais de gouvernement libral en France avant trs longtemps, mais c'est dj a de pris.


Ce n'est pas bon de comparer la Grce avec la France sachant que quasi tout est construit de manire illgale la bas, la Grce c'est juste le pays de l'UE le plus gangrn par la corruption, en gros un systme de mafia et tu prend en comparaison en Italie les zones contrles par la Mafia et celles qui ne le sont pas, rsultat la ou il y a la Mafia l'conomie est en retard de 35%  50% et la pauvret 2  3 fois plus prsente.

Quand  la concentration des capitaux l'on ne parle pas de la concentration chez que quelques familles mais que cela ne soit pas asse rpartis sur le reste de la population.
De ce fait que selon les tudes 1  3% de la population mondiale reprsente de 70  80% des richesses cre un grand dsquilibre, nous entrons maintenant dans l're du cyberpunk est c'est loin d'tre rjouissant mais bon avant on avait bien les tats ultra autoritaires ...

----------


## Jaujon

> De ce fait que selon les tudes 1  3% de la population mondiale reprsente de 70  80% des richesses cre un grand dsquilibre, nous entrons maintenant dans l're du cyberpunk est c'est loin d'tre rjouissant mais bon avant on avait bien les tats ultra autoritaires ...


Cette phrase est un grand classique communiste, puisque ces chiffres ne tiennent pas compte de la *valeur montaire*. Les richesses sont videmment concentres l o la monnaie est forte, or c'est bien un pouvoir d'achat que l'on dtient. Cela ne veut rien dire de considrer qu'un smicard franais est plus "riche" qu'un patron de PME chinoise.

----------


## Zirak

> Cette phrase est un grand classique communiste, puisque ces chiffres ne tiennent pas compte de la *valeur montaire*. Les richesses sont videmment concentres l o la monnaie est forte, or c'est bien un pouvoir d'achat que l'on dtient. *Cela ne veut rien dire de considrer qu'un smicard franais est plus "riche" qu'un patron de PME chinoise.*


Ok, et donc si on compare entre Franais ?





> Les 100 familles les plus riches de France, dont voici  le palmars 2015 , psent 320 milliards d'euros, *soit 20% de plus en un an*, *ce qui reprsente 25% de ce que dtient en banque l'ensemble des Franais.*


http://www.capital.fr/a-la-une/class...ancais-1053618




> Pourtant, la situation n'est pas franchement plus galitaire en France: de ce ct-ci de la Manche, *le patrimoine des cinq familles franaises les plus riches est largement suprieur  celui des 30% de mnages les plus pauvres du pays.*


http://www.slate.fr/economie/84669/c...imoine-menages


*Les mois qui viennent de scouler forment une  anne exceptionnelle  selon Challenges ; plus on remonte le classement des grandes fortunes, et plus cette affirmation se vrifie. Les augmentations les plus fulgurantes saffichent en haut du tableau, en particulier en ce qui concerne les seuls 10 Franais les plus riches. D peine 20 milliards deuros en 1996, leurs richesses ont atteint 71 milliards 322 millions deuros en 2009 (1), pour slever en 2015  195 milliards 30 millions deuros, selon les estimations relativement prcises de lhebdomadaire conomique (2). En lespace de cinq annes, le capital des dix plus gros milliardaires franais a bondi en moyenne jusqu 273% de leur montant initial.*

http://lebilan.fr/2015/08/24/scandal...e-depuis-2009/

Etc. etc. 

Perso, je ne suis pas communiste, je n'ai vot ni pour Hollande, ni pour Sarkozy, et je ne suis pas spcialement pour qu'on dcapite les riches.

Maintenant quand ceux-ci augmentent leur magot de 273% alors que c'est sens tre la crise, et que le reste de la population se pauprise, que le chmage augmente et tout le tralala, cela ne m'empche pas de me dire qu'il doit y avoir un truc qui merde quelque part... Et non, ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de charges et d'impts, car bon, si ces gens payaient rellement ce qu'ils doivent aux impts, sans faire ni vasion fiscale ni montages financiers, on serait tous beaucoup moins imposs.

----------


## yolle

> Y'a qu'en France o on a cette logique idologique ultra sectaire, purement thorique, totalement dconnecte de l'exprience et de la socit. Ca vaut pour la drote, a faut pour la gche, a vaut pour les militants qui se prtendent libraux sans avoir ouvert un seul livre d'conomie de leur vie, a vaut pour les z'colos qui n'ont pas la moindre ide du fonctionnement d'un cosystme,  a vaut pour l'extrme gauche (vieille souche palo-marxiste comme nouvelle souche plus critique de l'Etat tendance ATTAC) comme pour l'extrme droite. 
> 
> Nos voisins sont plus pragmatiques.


Ouais, Les mdias nous servent toujours les mme pseudo-spcialistes "moisis" donc .... Enfin cela reste du "Jus de crane" tres parisiano/parisien. une peu toujours les mme qui ont une opinion sur tout et n'importe quoi ...

----------


## Grogro

> Faux, encore une fois. Rien que l'augmentation du nombre de riches remet en cause la fameuse loi de Marx de concentration du capital. 
> Et je suis engag en politique, en plus de m'tre tap la quasi-intgrale de Marx et une bonne partie des conomistes du XXe sicle. Tu vas intimider un noob en politique mais certainement pas moi.


Comme tout bon militant, tu te fous de la ralit comme de ta premire chemise. Pas de chance, nous ne sommes pas des militants nous, et nous ne sommes ni politiss, ni partisans. 

Tu peux ignorer les *faits* aussi longtemps que tu veux, la ralit ne va pas pour autant changer pour coller  tes prjugs d'enfant capricieux. Les faits ne mentent pas. C'est aussi simple que a. Seul compte l'empirisme. C'est toute la diffrence entre une approche top-down idologique et une approche bottom-up axe sur l'exprience.

----------


## Grogro

> Depuis quand l'UMP est reconnu comme libral, je n'ai rien dit de tel. Il n'y a pas de parti libral en France. Les Madelin et consorts se sont fait broyer il y a bien longtemps.


Madelin n'a jamais t libral ! Au se-cours hein  ::): .

----------


## Escapetiger

> Mais pourquoi est-ce que tu veux soigner les pauvres alors qu'on a les moyens de crer de la richesse pour tous? Putain comment est-ce que tu arrives  ignorer le vice qui est au coeur de la pense que tu dfends?
> 
> Prend la Grce, o 90% de la population est PROPRIETAIRE, le must du must de la redistribution de richesses. Regarde la gueule de leur chmage maintenant, rien ne te choque?
> (...)


Pour le bonheur en Grce, je vous invite  regarder un autre point de vue du franco-grec Yannis Youlountas :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ne_viv...e_des_esclaves
_Ne vivons plus comme des esclaves  Wikipdia_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpqk24qvoR4
_Film NE VIVONS PLUS COMME DES ESCLAVES (septembre 2013, dure 89mn) de Yannis Youlountas - YouTube_

----------


## Jaujon

> Comme tout bon militant, tu te fous de la ralit comme de ta premire chemise. Pas de chance, nous ne sommes pas des militants nous, et nous ne sommes ni politiss, ni partisans. 
> 
> Tu peux ignorer les *faits* aussi longtemps que tu veux, la ralit ne va pas pour autant changer pour coller  tes prjugs d'enfant capricieux. Les faits ne mentent pas. C'est aussi simple que a. Seul compte l'empirisme. C'est toute la diffrence entre une approche top-down idologique et une approche bottom-up axe sur l'exprience.


J'y vis dans la ralit, je suis salari comme vous tous. Et des ralits, j'en ai vcu et dans plusieurs pays. Or on est loin du drame et de l'horreur de ne pas vivre en France, qui nous est vendu par les collectivistes de tous poils. Maintenant, j'ai l'impression que nombre d'entre vous vivez dans une socit idale o l'on ne doit absolument rien remettre en question,  part la ralit. C'est votre opinion, je la respecte, mais je vous dis qu'en 2017 a va changer et il va falloir vous y faire.

----------


## Jaujon

> Madelin n'a jamais t libral ! Au se-cours hein .


Madelin a incarn une ligne librale  droite, c'est un fait. C'est comme la science, mme si t'es pas d'accord a reste vrai.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est votre opinion, je la respecte, *mais je vous dis qu'en 2017 a va changer* et il va falloir vous y faire.


Et tu comptes nous dire grce  /  cause de quoi au bout d'un moment ?  ::aie::

----------


## kiprok

> mais je vous dis qu'en 2017 a va changer et il va falloir vous y faire.


Peux tu tre plus explicite stp? 
Tu parles de "les rpublicains" ou d'un autre parti?
Pour rappel, les ex "les rpublicains" ont t au pouvoir il n y a pas si longtemps et effectivement on a vu le "changement"  ::aie::

----------


## fiftytwo

> NON, c'est faux, il y a de plus en plus de riches, qui sont de plus en plus riches, et il y a moins de pauvres sur la plante. L'accroissement des richesses profite  tous, cela a t dmontr et mesur: http://www.banquemondiale.org/fr/new...llenges-remain


lol ! et la banque mondiale est au mains de qui ????




> Et comme je le dis, vous dgagez du pouvoir en 2017, et vous n'tes pas prts d'y remettre les pieds, pour le bien de tous.

----------


## Jaujon

> Et tu comptes nous dire grce  /  cause de quoi au bout d'un moment ?


Les socialistes ne seront plus au pouvoir.

----------


## Jaujon

> lol ! et la banque mondiale est au mains de qui ????


Je ne te permets pas de m'insulter en me comparant  Ptain. Je ne suis pas non plus militant FN. Vous commencez  saouler, ds que quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord c'est les allusions lourdes au fascisme,  la Shoah. En 2017 vous aurez un gouvernement LR, arrtez de pleurer.

----------


## Jaujon

> Peux tu tre plus explicite stp? 
> Tu parles de "les rpublicains" ou d'un autre parti?
> Pour rappel, les ex "les rpublicains" ont t au pouvoir il n y a pas si longtemps et effectivement on a vu le "changement"


Arrtez de fantasmer, non le FN n'accdera pas au pouvoir. Sarko a voulu s'ouvrir aux socialistes pour gouverner sous son mandat, il l'a pay cher.

----------


## Zirak

> En 2017 vous aurez un gouvernement LR, arrtez de pleurer.


Euh, je te rappelle (au cas o) que LR (sous leur ancien nom) ont t au pouvoir juste avant Hollande, et que c'tait strictement pareil (on peut mme dire que Hollande a fait un programme plus  droite que Sarko, qui  part creuser la dette, n'a pas accomplit grand chose de plus qu'Hollande).

Si c'est a ton grand changement, t'es encore plus ridicule que je ne le pensais, au moins un votant FN, il peut avoir le bnfice du doute, puisque le FN n'a pas encore t au pouvoir, mais LR.. -_-

----------


## Jaujon

> Euh, je te rappelle (au cas o) que LR (sous leur ancien nom) ont t au pouvoir juste avant Hollande, et que c'tait strictement pareil (on peut mme dire que Hollande a fait un programme plus  droite que Sarko, qui  part creuser la dette, n'a pas accomplit grand chose de plus qu'Hollande).
> 
> Si c'est a ton grand changement, t'es encore plus ridicule que je ne le pensais, au moins un votant FN, il peut avoir le bnfice du doute, puisque le FN n'a pas encore t au pouvoir, mais LR.. -_-


Le programme conomique du FN ne vaut rien, ils font du score car les autres lectorats ne se dplacent plus pour voter. Le FN premier parti de France a n'existe pas.

----------


## Kearz

> C'est votre opinion, je la respecte, mais je vous dis qu'en 2017 a va changer et il va falloir vous y faire





> Les socialistes ne seront plus au pouvoir.


En 2017, on aura un seconde tour Droite ou Gauche VS Extrme droite. 
L'extrme droite ne passera pas, donc on aura droite ou gauche. Si c'est Hollande qui reprsente la gauche, il y a de grande chance que la droite passe. Si c'est Sarkozy qui reprsente la droite, il y a de grande chance que la gauche passe. 

Si c'est Hollande vs Sarkozy, sortez le pop-corn, il y aura du suspense. 

Bref, en France, on a le droit : 
- l'extrme gauche/colo: "Messieurs, on f'ra des trucs pour vous mais on sait pas vraiment quoi".
- la gauche: "On fera baisser le chmage et la pauvret mais a pendra quelques dcennies, si, si, j'te jure".   
- le centre: "Gauchiste votez pour moi, j'ai extrait l'essence du programme de gauche! Droite votez pour moi, je suis emprunt de vos ides". 
- la droite: "On va vous rendre plus riche! Enfin, d'abord, on augmente les recettes et aprs on rflchira, ok?"
- l'extrme droite: "Alors, bon, euh, oui, VIVE NOUS! Le programme on le fera un autre jour.."

c'est un paysage politique qui donne envie de voter!  ::aie:: 
Personnellement, je vote pour le moins pire, sans conviction. _(souvent la droite mais vu que je suis communiste d'aprs toi, j'dois tre bipolaire de la politique!)_
Personnellement, la droite/la gauche j'en ai marre. Et les extrmes c'est des "guignols". J'attends un sens-tiquette qui fera l'effort de rflchir autrement. 


Maintenant, vu qu'on est tous des communistes ici, tu peux nous dire pour qui tu vote? Et surtout qui tu veux en 2017? 
Apparemment tu vote  droite, donc: Donne nous un nom  droite qui proposera et qui arrivera  faire changer les choses? Et quel est son programme concernant le travail? 
(Si tu donne un nom qui propose la mme chose que la Loi travail, a sera bien une preuve que la droite et la gauche, c'est foncirement la mme chose.)

_
PS: D'ailleurs,  part  coup de 49.3, si les futurs gouvernement continue de proposer des lois comme celle-l... Et ben il y aura des opposants, grves, etc, et a ne passera pas! Donc ton changement et on aura pas le choix, je l'attends._

----------


## Jaujon

> En 2017, on aura un seconde tour Droite ou Gauche VS Extrme droite. 
> L'extrme droite ne passera pas, donc on aura droite ou gauche. Si c'est Hollande qui reprsente la gauche, il y a de grande chance que la droite passe. Si c'est Sarkozy qui reprsente la droite, il y a de grande chance que la gauche passe. 
> 
> Si c'est Hollande vs Sarkozy, sortez le pop-corn, il y aura du suspense. 
> 
> Bref, en France, on a le droit : 
> - l'extrme gauche/colo: "Messieurs, on f'ra des trucs pour vous mais on sait pas vraiment quoi".
> - la gauche: "On fera baisser le chmage et la pauvret mais a pendra quelques dcennies, si, si, j'te jure".   
> - le centre: "Gauchiste votez pour moi, j'ai extrait l'essence du programme de gauche! Droite votez pour moi, je suis emprunt de vos ides". 
> ...


Je voterai centriste car ils sont plus proche de mes ides. Rassure-toi, je suis bien conscient qu'aucun parti n'a toutes les bonnes solutions, je dis simplement qu'avec les socialistes jects du pouvoir on pourra souffler un peu.

----------


## mermich

En fait si les solutions il les ont propose ( a gauche comme a droite), mais a chaque fois cela amene les gens dans la rue, car ces propositions remettent en cause les 'acquis' des personnes concernees.

Le francais moyen (moi compris) etant tres contestataire/critique, cela conduit fatalement au statu quo, et ensuite le peuple se plaind que les politiques ne font pas bouger les choses. La boucle est bouclee.

Dans un monde qui avance, la france fait du surplace.

----------


## kiprok

> Dans un monde qui avance, la france fait du surplace.


Pas sr que le surplace ne soit pas une stratgie gagnante lorsque l'on est au bord du gouffre...  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> En 2017 vous aurez un gouvernement LR, arrtez de pleurer.


Vend pas trop vite la peau de l'ours. Dans l'absolu, je prfrerais largement Jupp  Hollande (surtout s'il arrive  purger le quarteron de pels qui reste du sarkozysme et qu'il s'allie avec le MoDem mais c'est pas gagn). Hollande est capable d'tre rlu  la surprise gnrale, face  MLP au second tour. La primaire largie  gauche est un pige couillu et finaud et s'il y a bien un tacticien machiavlique  ne pas sous-estimer c'est bien Hollande. Il a t  l'cole de Tonton Mitterrand, faut pas l'oublier a. Le mec qui a russi  se faire rlire avec un bilan aussi nazebroque que Sarko ou Hollande. 
Flamby a niqu Valls, il est en train de niquer Macron, il est en train de faire le mnage  sa gauche. C'est du billard  trois bande, ses manigances peuvent trs bien lui pter  la gueule et Ppre 1er peut se faire sortir au premier tour. Mais il a ses chances. 

De son ct, Talonnettes 1er est en train de verrouiller compltement sa primaire et je sens gros comme une maison que ce sera un vote restreint aux seuls militants encarts  LR. Avec le culte du chef qui entrave ce parti et la stupidit proverbiale de leurs militants, il a ses chances de passer malgr la cte de popularit de Jupp.




> Arrtez de fantasmer, non le FN n'accdera pas au pouvoir. Sarko a voulu s'ouvrir aux socialistes pour gouverner sous son mandat, il l'a pay cher.


Ah bon ? C'tait une manuvre audacieuse qui lui a permis de diviser ses adversaires comme jamais, et qui ne lui a politiquement rien cot, aussi bien dans l'opinion publique que dans son propre camp. De 2007 en 2011 il n'y a pas eu d'opposition en France. C'tait franchement bien jou et un beau coup de poker. Il a jou la carte "je ne suis pas sectaire, je prend les talents d'o qu'ils viennent" et, sur le coup, a a pay jusqu' ce qu'il perde en 2012. Kouchner a apport un capital sympathie important aux premiers gouvernements Fillon, Mitterrand ensuite lui a permis de jouer la carte du gauchisme culturel, pleinement compatible avec l'image de culte du march, de l'apparence et de la russite qu'il a longtemps voulu renvoyer.

----------


## Jaujon

> Vend pas trop vite la peau de l'ours. Dans l'absolu, je prfrerais largement Jupp  Hollande (surtout s'il arrive  purger le quarteron de pels qui reste du sarkozysme et qu'il s'allie avec le MoDem mais c'est pas gagn). Hollande est capable d'tre rlu  la surprise gnrale, face  MLP au second tour. La primaire largie  gauche est un pige couillu et finaud et s'il y a bien un tacticien machiavlique  ne pas sous-estimer c'est bien Hollande. Il a t  l'cole de Tonton Mitterrand, faut pas l'oublier a. Le mec qui a russi  se faire rlire avec un bilan aussi nazebroque que Sarko ou Hollande. 
> Flamby a niqu Valls, il est en train de niquer Macron, il est en train de faire le mnage  sa gauche. C'est du billard  trois bande, ses manigances peuvent trs bien lui pter  la gueule et Ppre 1er peut se faire sortir au premier tour. Mais il a ses chances. 
> 
> De son ct, Talonnettes 1er est en train de verrouiller compltement sa primaire et je sens gros comme une maison que ce sera un vote restreint aux seuls militants encarts  LR. Avec le culte du chef qui entrave ce parti et la stupidit proverbiale de leurs militants, il a ses chances de passer malgr la cte de popularit de Jupp.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah bon ? C'tait une manuvre audacieuse qui lui a permis de diviser ses adversaires comme jamais, et qui ne lui a politiquement rien cot, aussi bien dans l'opinion publique que dans son propre camp. De 2007 en 2011 il n'y a pas eu d'opposition en France. C'tait franchement bien jou et un beau coup de poker. Il a jou la carte "je ne suis pas sectaire, je prend les talents d'o qu'ils viennent" et, sur le coup, a a pay jusqu' ce qu'il perde en 2012. Kouchner a apport un capital sympathie important aux premiers gouvernements Fillon, Mitterrand ensuite lui a permis de jouer la carte du gauchisme culturel, pleinement compatible avec l'image de culte du march, de l'apparence et de la russite qu'il a longtemps voulu renvoyer.


Dans le cas o le nain s'acharne, Hollande sera rlu, cela ne fait aucun doute, mais je pense que LR vont jouer la gagne pour 2017, a va finir en putsch contre Sarkozy et en faveur de Jupp. Du moins je l'espre franchement.

Je trouve a idiot de jouer l'ouverture une fois qu'on a sa majorit, c'est irrespectueux envers les lecteurs et cela gne l'action du gouvernement.

----------


## Mat.M

> En fait si les solutions il les ont propose ( a gauche comme a droite), mais a chaque fois cela amene les gens dans la rue, car ces propositions remettent en cause les 'acquis' des personnes concernees.
> 
> Le francais moyen (moi compris) etant tres contestataire/critique, cela conduit fatalement au statu quo, et ensuite le peuple se plaind que les politiques ne font pas bouger les choses. La boucle est bouclee.


amener  une situation de statu quo...oui et non 
Parce qu' un moment il faut prendre des dcisions.
Donc il y a des courants et des contre-courants, cultures et contre-cultures qui s'opposent mais en dfinitif pour trancher et prendre des dcisions c'est toujours dans la mme direction et "faire tourner le systme"...
C'esrt comme les producteurs du Bio qui s'opposent aux industriels de l'agro-alimentaire.
Moi je dis trs bien mais sur le fond la production de bio c'est du buziness tout de mme  ::mrgreen:: 
Donc rien de nouveau c'est vieux comme le monde c'est la stratgie du "Diviser pour mieux rgner"

(une excellent dmonstration sur Agora Vox ici )

Ensuite pour ce qui est du chef de l'Etat actuel qui dirige la France, on peut le qualifier de tous les surnoms et le critiquer sur des pages entires, mais c'est un esprit trs machiavlique et calculateur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## yento

> merci pour ces renseignements
> Par contre ce qui m'tonne un peu c'est le mot "fired" c'est plutt un mot familiier en anglais et pas trs administratif


J'ai prcis [when fired] entre crochets pour donner le contexte de la phrase. Ce n'est pas marqu dans le texte d'origine ^^

----------


## yento

> C'est un paysage politique qui donne envie de voter!


Tout  fait. C'est une opportunit exceptionnelle de faire appel  la forme la plus ancienne et la plus respectable de vote... voter avec ses pieds. !  ::mouarf:: 

Le paysage politique franais, une des rares choses qui soit encore pire que le paysage de l'emploi des jeunes en France.
(Je mettrais bien un smiley pour marquer l'ironie de la phrase mais au fond elle est bien vraie et elle me donne juste envie de pleurer   ::(:  )

----------


## Grogro

> Dans le cas o le nain s'acharne, Hollande sera rlu, cela ne fait aucun doute, mais je pense que LR vont jouer la gagne pour 2017, a va finir en putsch contre Sarkozy et en faveur de Jupp. Du moins je l'espre franchement.


C'est l'avis de beaucoup de monde parmi les pontes de LR, en fait tout ceux que Sarko a russi  se mettre  dos. Il est plus isol que jamais, mais il jouit encore d'une vnration incomprhensible de la part des militants LR. Crois-tu qu'ils feront un choix rationnel ? J'en doute. Mais tu as peut-tre raison, il peut trs bien y avoir un putsch anti sarko avant les primaires. 




> Je trouve a idiot de jouer l'ouverture une fois qu'on a sa majorit, c'est irrespectueux envers les lecteurs et cela gne l'action du gouvernement.


Ca n'a gn en rien l'action des gouvernements Fillon. Pour la base de l'UMP comme pour les caciques du parti qui attendaient un retour ascenseur, il y avait quelque chose d'irrespectueux c'est vrai. Sauf qu'un prsident est cens reprsenter la totalit du pays, pas seulement la minorit qui l'a lu. Je hais sarko mais sa politique d'ouverture, j'applaudis des deux mains. J'aurais aim qu'Hollande fasse pareil.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ben pourtant ton riche il est dj plus tax en charges diverses de base et aura tendance  consommer plus, ou plus cher, donc payer galement plus de taxes par ce biais (TVA). Donc a fait un peu surenchre  la taxe au final.


Par dfinition, les riches consomment beaucoup moins que les pauvres, en proportion de leur revenu. Sinon, ils ne s'enrichiraient pas. Je n'arrive pas  comprendre qu'on ait encore  rappeler des principes aussi simples.

----------


## Traroth2

> Quelle pense complexe! C'est un ravissement...


Ton avis sur ma pense, je me le taille en biseau, trs franchement.



> Quand tu parles de gagner beaucoup d'argent, tu fais rfrence au revenu d'un salari ou des bnfices et du capital? En sachant que le capital sert ventuellement  rmunrer des salaris, acheter des moyens de production, investir, racheter une autre entreprise... Les gars vous me faites quand mme vachement peur pour l'avenir. Et je plaisante  peine.


Tu confonds visiblement les revenus du capital (la rente, en d'autres termes. Oui, tu dfends les rentiers) et le capital.

D'une manire gnrale, les impts sont les sommes ncessaires pour faire fonctionner le pays. Les entreprises veulent profiter de ces services publics, mais ne veulent pas les payer. Ils veulent les faire payer par les salaris.

"En sachant que le capital sert ventuellement  rmunrer des salaris" : Ca, c'est juste grandiose. Ce n'est pas le capital qui sert  rmunrer les salaris, mais le travail des salaris qui sert  rmunrer le capital. Sinon, au bout d'un moment, il n'y aurait plus de capital, et l'entreprise disparatrait. Un capital n'est pas quelque chose qui se renouvelle, mais quelque chose qui n'est vers qu'une seule fois. Une dette ternelle qui pse sur l'entreprise, en fait.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je n'ai aucun problme si les riches sont plus riches tant que j'ai un boulot et un salaire dcent. Par contre que toi et tes copains bolchviques laminiez les capitaux, a a un impact sur l'emploi. Parce que derrire votre critique des riches, c'est bien sur les capitaux que vous vous goinfrez comme des porcs. Plus qu'un an  tenir sous votre botte. 2017 vous dgagez les mecs!


Ha ha, le mec qui ne comprend mme pas les trucs les plus lmentaires. La meilleure, c'est que depuis le dbut, c'est lui qui dfend le projet gouvernemental, alors qu'il dit aprs qu'en 2017, les "bolchevique" vont "dgager" ! Tu es au moins conscient de ce que tu raconte ? Bel exemple de syndrome du larbin...

Ca ne te drange pas que les riches soient riches du moment que tu as un bon salaire ? Mais la richesse n'est pas infinie, mon pote, et tout ce que Liliane Bettencourt aura, tu ne l'auras pas. Les "bolchviques laminent les capitaux" ? Mais quels bolchviques ? Ca a l'air vachement fort, ce que tu prends ! Et le problme de l'emploi, en France, c'est un problme de consommation. Parce que les gens sont dans la misre. Alors des projets de loi comme el-Khomri, a va faire encore plus de chmage, et en plus encore plus de prcarit. Double peine. Il ne restera bientt plus rien  dtruire, tu dois tre content ?

----------


## Traroth2

> Mais pourquoi est-ce que tu veux soigner les pauvres alors qu'on a les moyens de crer de la richesse pour tous? Putain comment est-ce que tu arrives  ignorer le vice qui est au coeur de la pense que tu dfends?


Pourtant, partout o on applique les recettes librales, y compris en France, les ingalits ne font que s'accroitre ! OSE DIRE que le projet el-Khomri va diminuer les ingalits ! Ah ben non, c'est des "marxistes" qui vont le faire, j'allais oublier. Beyond madness...



> Prend la Grce, o 90% de la population est PROPRIETAIRE, le must du must de la redistribution de richesses. Regarde la gueule de leur chmage maintenant, rien ne te choque?


La Grce est victime des potions de Goldman Sachs et de la commission europenne. En Islande, bizarrement, les choses se sont passes diffremment !



> Ce que j'espre  minima en 2017 c'est que les marxistes qui se sont greffs au parti socialiste n'auront plus les moyens de pression de maintenant sur la future majorit. Il est clair qu'on n'aura jamais de gouvernement libral en France avant trs longtemps, mais c'est dj a de pris.


Les marxistes du PS, c'est vraiment la meilleure de la journe. Oser dire qu'il n'y a pas de libralisme en France, alors qu'on baisse les impts des riches et des entreprises, qu'on privatise et qu'on signe des traits de libre-change  la pelle, c'est du dlire complet !

----------


## Traroth2

> Faux, encore une fois. Rien que l'augmentation du nombre de riches remet en cause la fameuse loi de Marx de concentration du capital.


Ton augmentation du nombre de riches s'accompagne d'une EXPLOSION du nombre de pauvres !

----------


## Traroth2

> Faux, encore une fois. Rien que l'augmentation du nombre de riches remet en cause la fameuse loi de Marx de concentration du capital.


Ton augmentation du nombre de riches s'accompagne d'une EXPLOSION du nombre de pauvres !

Le capitalisme est par nature un systme litiste. Il faut qu'il y ait une norme majorit de pauvres pour qu'une petite minorit de parasites puissent tre riches. La richesse n'est pas infinie, contrairement  ce que quelques "penseurs" libraux fous  lier, genre Friedman, prtendent. Et la rpartition de la richesse se fait de plus en plus en ta dfaveur chaque jour. Tu es une victime du syndrome du larbin.

"Celui qui croit qu'une croissance exponentielle peut continuer indfiniment dans un monde fini est soit un fou, soit un conomiste", Kenneth E. Boulding

----------


## Traroth2

> Depuis quand l'UMP est reconnu comme libral, je n'ai rien dit de tel. Il n'y a pas de parti libral en France. Les Madelin et consorts se sont fait broyer il y a bien longtemps.


Il n'y a pratiquement que des partis libraux, en France,  part Mlenchon et  sa gauche. A sa droite, a privatise, a baisse les impts des riches et a vote pour TAFTA. Du libralisme pur, dur et impitoyable, quoi. Avec ses invitables consquences : chmage, prcarit, misre. Et richesse pour quelques-uns, bien entendu.

----------


## Traroth2

> J'y vis dans la ralit, je suis salari comme vous tous. Et des ralits, j'en ai vcu et dans plusieurs pays. Or on est loin du drame et de l'horreur de ne pas vivre en France, qui nous est vendu par les collectivistes de tous poils. Maintenant, j'ai l'impression que nombre d'entre vous vivez dans une socit idale o l'on ne doit absolument rien remettre en question,  part la ralit. C'est votre opinion, je la respecte, mais je vous dis qu'en 2017 a va changer et il va falloir vous y faire.


Tu veux dire que a va tre encore pire, donc. Ca promet !

J'aime bien tes promesses de lendemain qui chantent en forme de menaces. Vachement engageant. a donne super envie de voter pour tes ides...

----------


## Traroth2

> Je ne te permets pas de m'insulter en me comparant  Ptain. Je ne suis pas non plus militant FN. Vous commencez  saouler, ds que quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord c'est les allusions lourdes au fascisme,  la Shoah


Venant de quelqu'un qui traite tous les gens pas d'accord avec lui de "bolchviques", JE ME MARRE !!!




> En 2017 vous aurez un gouvernement LR, arrtez de pleurer.


Et donc, la mme politique* TOTALEMENT DESASTREUSE SUR ABSOLUMENT TOUS LES PLANS* va continuer. Ca va privatiser, a va dlocaliser, a va baisser les impts des riches, augmenter les impts des pauvres (faut bien que quelqu'un paie les subventions  BNP-Paribas), a va prcariser les salaris... Mais c'est super ! J'espre que tu seras content, le salari-comme-nous ! Tu devrais voter directement pour le Medef, a serait plus simple !

----------


## Mat.M

> Par dfinition, les riches consomment beaucoup moins que les pauvres, en proportion de leur revenu. Sinon, ils ne s'enrichiraient pas. Je n'arrive pas  comprendre qu'on ait encore  rappeler des principes aussi simples.


c'est exact c'est pour cela que l'on considre la TVA comme une sorte de discrimination puisque tout le monde la paie
Et puis les riches dpensent leur argent dans des achats "intelligents" comme les oeuvres d'arts qui ne se dvaluent pas et prennent de la valeur au cours du temps
Contrairement  un poste de tl achet dans un supermarch qui est bon  jeter au bout de quelques annes parce qu'il est de technologie dpasse.



> Le capitalisme est par nature un systme litiste. Il faut qu'il y ait une norme majorit de pauvres pour qu'une petite minorit de parasites puissent tre riches. La richesse n'est pas infinie, contrairement  ce que quelques "penseurs" libraux fous  lier, genre Friedman, prtendent. Et la rpartition de la richesse se fait de plus en plus en ta dfaveur chaque jour. Tu es une victime du syndrome du larbin.


systme litiste oui et non c'et discutable...cela n'empche pas l'mergence de "self made-men"  ::): 
rien ne t'empche en principe de crer ton entreprise et d'essayer de faire fortune
Mais pour faire fortune maintenant c'est de plus en plus difficile car la majorit des secteurs conomiques sont ultra-concurrentiels ou alors il faut avoir de gros capitaux/soutiens financiers pour dmarrer.

----------


## Traroth2

> Dans le cas o le nain s'acharne, Hollande sera rlu, cela ne fait aucun doute, mais je pense que LR vont jouer la gagne pour 2017, a va finir en putsch contre Sarkozy et en faveur de Jupp. Du moins je l'espre franchement.
> 
> Je trouve a idiot de jouer l'ouverture une fois qu'on a sa majorit, c'est irrespectueux envers les lecteurs et cela gne l'action du gouvernement.


Hollande, Sarkozy, Bayrou, Valls, Jupp, Macron, Plac... Mme politique ultra-librale.

----------


## Traroth2

> c'est exact c'est pour cela que l'on considre la TVA comme une sorte de discrimination puisque tout le monde la paie
> Et puis les riches dpensent leur argent dans des achats "intelligents" comme les oeuvres d'arts qui ne se dvaluent pas et prennent de la valeur au cours du temps
> Contrairement  un poste de tl achet dans un supermarch qui est bon  jeter au bout de quelques annes parce qu'il est de technologie dpasse.


J'ai du mal  voir en quoi a me contredit (personnellement, je suis pour la suppression de la TVA). Mais les oeuvres d'art ne feront pas fonctionner l'conomie, j'espre que tu en as conscience. Surtout qu'il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur l'art contemporain et son aspect artistique. D'aucuns prtendent que l'art contemporain n'est qu'un produit financier...

http://www.libertepolitique.com/Actu...e-speculateurs




> systme litiste oui et non c'et discutable...cela n'empche pas l'mergence de "self made-men" 
> rien ne t'empche en principe de crer ton entreprise et d'essayer de faire fortune


L n'est pas la question. Essayons de dpasser l'chelle individuelle. Si devoir enjamber les clodos ne te drange pas dans ta "qute du bonheur", tout le monde n'est pas aussi individualiste.

----------


## Grogro

La mdiacratie franaise s'merveille depuis 30 ans devant quelques vieux poncifs souvent associs au reaganisme : le tricke-down, la "modernisation" de l'conomie et du travail, la judiciarisation, la ringardisation de tout ce qui a le malheur d'tre encore public, le libre-change, la diabolisation permanente de tout ce qui pourrait ressembler mme de trs loin  du protectionnisme. Les _tax cuts_ font en revanche figure d'exception notable et intressent assez peu nos mdias. 

Chez nous, tout ce prt--penser fait figure d'horizon indpassable. Pourtant le monde anglo-saxon est capable de remettre en cause une cole de pense qu'ils ont eux-mmes produite. J'ai cit l'tude sans appel du FMI, on peut aussi parler du clbre hebdo de l'establishment britannique, The Economist, qui se fait le critique virulent des grands traits de libre-change, quand ils n'mettent pas des propositions iconoclastes : http://www.ledevoir.com/economie/act...-the-economist

En France, on demeure verrouills dans des dbats obsoltes.

----------


## Traroth2

> La mdiacratie franaise s'merveille depuis 30 ans devant quelques vieux poncifs souvent associs au reaganisme : le tricke-down, la "modernisation" de l'conomie et du travail, la judiciarisation, la ringardisation de tout ce qui a le malheur d'tre encore public, le libre-change, la diabolisation permanente de tout ce qui pourrait ressembler mme de trs loin  du protectionnisme. Les _tax cuts_ font en revanche figure d'exception notable et intressent assez peu nos mdias. 
> 
> Chez nous, tout ce prt--penser fait figure d'horizon indpassable. Pourtant le monde anglo-saxon est capable de remettre en cause une cole de pense qu'ils ont eux-mmes produite. J'ai cit l'tude sans appel du FMI, on peut aussi parler du clbre hebdo de l'establishment britannique, The Economist, qui se fait le critique virulent des grands traits de libre-change, quand ils n'mettent pas des propositions iconoclastes : http://www.ledevoir.com/economie/act...-the-economist
> 
> En France, on demeure verrouills dans des dbats obsoltes.


Le trickle-down, c'est mon prfr. C'est l'ide que si tu donnes ta part de gateau  quelqu'un, il y aura plus de miettes pour toi. C'est magnifique. Tu changes ta part contre quelques miettes, en fait. a rappelle le paradoxe de l'emmenthal : Plus il y a de fromage, plus il y a de trous ; or plus il y a de trous, moins il y a de fromage ; donc plus il y a de fromage, moins il y a de fromage.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Kearz

La TVA est assez juste, enfin, je trouve. 
Vu que l'investissement que l'on fait est proportionnelle  ce que l'on gagne. 

Ok, si tu es plus riche, tu dpense pas 100% de ton salaire mais au final mme en dpensant 80% de ton salaire, tu verse plus  l'tat en TVA qu'une personne au SMIC. (par exemple) 

Alors oui, si vous voulez, on peut faire une nouvelle tranche de TVA. Une TVA sur le luxe  30%, pourquoi pas. Il va juste valoir savoir ce qui est luxe et ce qui ne l'est pas.. 

Surtout que le retrait de la TVA n'impactera pas ou peu les prix. Tu vas juste augmenter les marges et le manque  gagner tu vas le prendre ou? Tu le prendras pas sur les marges supplmentaire vu qu'elles passeront  la moulinette de dfiscalisation. 

On aura beau me ressortir l'histoire du taux d'effort mais dans ce cas:
- Quid du taux d'effort des classes moyennes sur l'impts sur le revenu? (Ben oui, quand tu gagnes trop pour tre exempt d'exempt d'import mais pas assez pour dfiscalis? Taux d'effort maximum.)
- Quid du taux d'effort des impts locaux, tu paies plus en fonction de la ville, sans regard les revenus. 
- Quid du taux d'effort dans le cadre d'une mutuelle d'entreprise? Identique peut importe le salaire, mme tarif. Ou encore la mutuelle familiale en tant clibataire, tu douilles pour ceux qui ont une famille. 
- ... 





> L n'est pas la question. Essayons de dpasser l'chelle individuelle. Si devoir enjamber les clodos ne te drange pas dans ta "qute du bonheur", tout le monde n'est pas aussi individualiste.


a c'est plus proche de libralisme. 
Le capitalisme est plus modr quand mme, disons que c'est plus rglement. (Mme s'il ne l'est pas encore assez.) 
Capitalisme, c'est un peu "Ok pour lindividualit mais pousse pas mm dans les orties".

a me drange pas plus que a. A priori, c'est normal que celui qui pense qu' l'argent et qui se donne les moyens en gagne. Grand bien lui fasse, personnellement, je prfrerais bosser un peu moins pour le mme salaire par exemple.  
Chacun sa vision de la vie, on va pas non plus vivre pour les autres. C'est normal de vivre pour soit avant de vivre pour les autres. Le problme c'est de vivre que pour soit et uniquement pour soit.

----------


## Traroth2

> La TVA est assez juste, enfin, je trouve. 
> Vu que l'investissement que l'on fait est proportionnelle  ce que l'on gagne. 
> 
> Ok, si tu es plus riche, tu dpense pas 100% de ton salaire mais au final mme en dpensant 80% de ton salaire, tu verse plus  l'tat en TVA qu'une personne au SMIC. (par exemple) 
> 
> Alors oui, si vous voulez, on peut faire une nouvelle tranche de TVA. Une TVA sur le luxe  30%, pourquoi pas. Il va juste valoir savoir ce qui est luxe et ce qui ne l'est pas.. 
> 
> Surtout que le retrait de la TVA n'impactera pas ou peu les prix. Tu vas juste augmenter les marges et le manque  gagner tu vas le prendre ou? Tu le prendras pas sur les marges supplmentaire vu qu'elles passeront  la moulinette de dfiscalisation. 
> 
> ...


La TVA, comme tous les impts flat-rate, a veut dire que les gens qui dpensent tout leur revenu (la vaste majorit de pauvres) paient au final bien plus d'impt en proportion de leur revenu que la minorit riche qui thsaurise.




> a c'est plus proche de libralisme. 
> Le capitalisme est plus modr quand mme, disons que c'est plus rglement. (Mme s'il ne l'est pas encore assez.) 
> Capitalisme, c'est un peu "Ok pour lindividualit mais pousse pas mm dans les orties".
> 
> a me drange pas plus que a. A priori, c'est normal que celui qui pense qu' l'argent et qui se donne les moyens en gagne. Grand bien lui fasse, personnellement, je prfrerais bosser un peu moins pour le mme salaire par exemple.  
> Chacun sa vision de la vie, on va pas non plus vivre pour les autres. C'est normal de vivre pour soit avant de vivre pour les autres. Le problme c'est de vivre que pour soit et uniquement pour soit.


Le libralisme conomique est une forme de capitalisme. a n'est pas la seule. Le capitalisme, c'est la proprit prive des moyens de production. Le libralisme, c'est de laisser le march rsoudre toutes les situations conomiques, ce qui implique la proprit prive des moyens de production.

Structurellement, a implique que des gens vont se retrouver sans moyen de subsistance. Et a va tre de plus en plus vrai.

De plus, pour accumuler le capital, il faut marcher sur la gueule des autres. On ne devient pas riche en restant honnte.

----------


## Kearz

> La TVA, comme tous les impts flat-rate, a veut dire que les gens qui dpensent tout leur revenu (la vaste majorit de pauvres) paient au final bien plus d'impt en proportion de leur revenu que la minorit riche qui thsaurisent.


Comme j'ai dis, en pourcentage oui, un pauvre paiera plus de TVA. Vu qu'il dpense 100% de ses revenus. 

En valeur, c'est faux. En valeur, un riche/moyen paiera plus. 
La classe moyenne et mme une partie de CSP+ conomise, donc  l'instant T, dpense moins de TVA en pourcentage. Sauf que c'est des conomies pour acheter: une maison, des vacances, etc.. Donc des choses qui sont soumis  la TVA. 

Alors oui, les riches qui conomisent pour [??] (ben pour rien vu qu'ils ont dj tout), paieront moins de TVA en pourcentage de leur revenu. Aprs, "riche" c'est un grand mot, c'est une "caste"  part puisqu'une minorit. 

Donc la TVA -si tu exclus la minorit de trs riche- est assez juste. Elle n'est pas parfaite mais elle est loin d'tre un non-sens. 




> Le libralisme conomique est une forme de capitalisme. a n'est pas la seule. Le capitalisme, c'est la proprit prive des moyens de production. Le libralisme, c'est de laisser le march rsoudre toutes les situations conomiques, ce qui implique la proprit prive des moyens de production.


La pire des formes. 
Comme dire la haine est une forme de sentiment. C'est vrai mais a veut pas dire que toute les autres formes sont mauvais. 

Aujourd'hui on tends de plus en plus vers le libralisme (ce qui est mauvais, selon moi). 
Par contre, je ne pense pas que sortir du systme capitaliste soit une bonne ide. 

Tu mettrais quoi  la place? 
Redistribution en part gal sans possibilit d'avoir plus?
Fin de la monnaie, redistribution via: nourriture, logement, objet, ...?

Je pense qu'une redistribution gal de base + une redistribution via salaire (donc comme actuellement) serait un bon mixte. 
Donc a suppose toujours un capitalisme, toujours du prive et toujours des classes sociales.

----------


## Mingolito

L'avantage de la TVA c'est que tu fais aussi payer les touristes, d'ailleurs la baisse de la TVA pour la restauration organise par l'autre nabot malfique voleur et menteur est d'une connerie sans nom.

Bref pour sauver la France il faut faire comme en Angleterre : baisser les charges, supprimer les 35 heures, et supprimer 90% du code du travail, et donc forcment supprimer toutes ces conneries solidaires genre l'ACMU, le RSA, et l'asile politique rmunr. Tant qu' avoir des trangers autant qu'ils bossent, quel politicien profondment dbile  eu l'ide de leur interdire de travailler et de leur donner une allocation ? mais comment on peu tre aussi dbile pour inventer un systme aussi stupide... Les australiens font exactement le contraire, il font venir des trangers uniquement pour les postes non pourvus par les locaux.

----------


## Grogro

C'tait l'argument derrire ce qu'on a appel la TVA sociale. Une hausse de 2 points en change de la baisse des charges pour permettre de financer la scurit sociale sur tous les produits vendus en France (modulo les dizaines de milliards annuels de fraude  la TVA), et pas uniquement sur le travail franais. C'est l'assiette la plus large en matire de taxation. A l'poque on a tous pris cela pour un nime cadeau pour le patronat  financer par les travailleurs, moi le premier. Je pense qu'on avait tort.

----------


## renoo

> Donc la TVA -si tu exclus la minorit de trs riche- est assez juste. Elle n'est pas parfaite mais elle est loin d'tre un non-sens.


D'ailleurs le pays d'Europe qui a le coefficient de Gini (mesure de l'inqualit riches/pauvres) le plus faible et donc le pays le plus galitaire a une TVA (avec une partie sociale)  25% sans taux rduit (c'est le Danemark).

----------


## yento

La plupart d'entre vous ont l'air de confondre l'argent, le capital, la richesse et d'autres mots. Voici quelques explications (en anglais) pour que vous compreniez mieux les diffrences et qu'est ce que a dsigne :

"Wealth vs Money" => http://paulgraham.com/wealth.html

----------


## Shirraz

> C'tait l'argument derrire ce qu'on a appel la TVA sociale. Une hausse de 2 points en change de la baisse des charges pour permettre de financer la scurit sociale sur tous les produits vendus en France (modulo les dizaines de milliards annuels de fraude  la TVA), et pas uniquement sur le travail franais. C'est l'assiette la plus large en matire de taxation. A l'poque on a tous pris cela pour un nime cadeau pour le patronat  financer par les travailleurs, moi le premier. Je pense qu'on avait tort.


En mme temps, "TVA" et "social" est une grosse blague, sachant qu'elle reprsente une plus grande part de dpenses des foyers modestes que des riches ou des entreprises... Je vois pas comment un impt qui touchent surtout les pauvres pourrait tre "social"... C'est la plus grande enculerie du monde la TVA...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Shirraz

> L'avantage de la TVA c'est que tu fais aussi payer les touristes, d'ailleurs la baisse de la TVA pour la restauration organise par l'autre nabot malfique voleur et menteur est d'une connerie sans nom.
> 
> Bref pour sauver la France il faut faire comme en Angleterre : baisser les charges, supprimer les 35 heures, et supprimer 90% du code du travail, et donc forcment supprimer toutes ces conneries solidaires genre l'ACMU, le RSA, et l'asile politique rmunr. Tant qu' avoir des trangers autant qu'ils bossent, quel politicien profondment dbile  eu l'ide de leur interdire de travailler et de leur donner une allocation ? mais comment on peu tre aussi dbile pour inventer un systme aussi stupide... Les australiens font exactement le contraire, il font venir des trangers uniquement pour les postes non pourvus par les locaux.


T'es plutt Bleu Marine ou Jeunesse Rvolutionnaire ?? 


Evite d'employer l'adjectif "dbile" alors que tu ne prcise pas dans quel monde tu vis... Parce que l'exemple de l'Australie qui dans les faits met en danger de morts des milliers de personnes dsespr et finance en Papouasie un vritable camp de concentration perdu au milieu de l'ocan... 


Mais j'aime quand les ordures n'ont plus honte d'tre dgueulasses et nausabondes... C'est vrai, quel mal y'a-t-il  faire de l'argent sur le malheur des autres !! Et dire que tout a a ou finira par faire des gosses... Dire que tout a  le droit de vote en plus...

----------


## Mat.M

> J'ai du mal  voir en quoi a me contredit (personnellement, je suis pour la suppression de la TVA). Mais les oeuvres d'art ne feront pas fonctionner l'conomie, j'espre que tu en as conscience. Surtout qu'il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur l'art contemporain et son aspect artistique. D'aucuns prtendent que l'art contemporain n'est qu'un produit financier...


? ce que j'ai cris n'est pas l en contradiction tant donn que j'ai cris que "c'est exact" cf mon message prcedent
Ensuite concernant l'art effectivement a ne fait pas fonctionner l'conomie mais  la revente une oeuvre d'art peut apporter de l'argent contrairement  un bien de consommation courant qui se dvalue c'est ce que j'ai cris prcdemment.

----------


## Grogro

Voil le rsultat du "recul" tactique : http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-fran...nt-1206921.php

Pari gagn globalement. Les provocations s'en vont, le licenciement conomique reste.

----------


## Kearz

> Voil le rsultat du "recul" tactique : http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-fran...nt-1206921.php
> 
> Pari gagn globalement. Les provocations s'en vont, le licenciement conomique reste.


On passe d'un truc mauvais  un truc mauvais et bancale.  ::ptdr:: 

Et du coup maintenant personne n'est content. Avant les patrons taient content maintenant mme eux rlent.

Tous les points de la loi taient et sont dcris. 
Clairement, il fallait prendre une nouvelle feuille et recommencer un truc  zro et pas juste sortir une gomme.

----------


## yolle

> Voil le rsultat du "recul" tactique : http://www.lesechos.fr/economie-fran...nt-1206921.php
> 
> Pari gagn globalement. Les provocations s'en vont, le licenciement conomique reste.


quelques ammendements, navette senat/assemble et c'est pli  :8-):

----------


## Grogro

> On passe d'un truc mauvais  un truc mauvais et bancale. 
> 
> Et du coup maintenant personne n'est content. Avant les patrons taient content maintenant mme eux rlent.
> 
> Tous les points de la loi taient et sont dcris. 
> Clairement, il fallait prendre une nouvelle feuille et recommencer un truc  zro et pas juste sortir une gomme.


Ils font semblant de rler pour la forme, mais ils ont eu 90% de ce qu'ils voulaient rellement : faciliter  mort le licenciement conomique.

----------


## yolle

> Ils font semblant de rler pour la forme, mais ils ont eu 90% de ce qu'ils voulaient rellement : faciliter  mort le licenciement conomique.


Et pour les SSII, cela va tre du"billard" .... "j'ai 6 interco au lieu de 5 donc baisse d'activit donc je licencie .... ".  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kearz

> Et pour les SSII, cela va tre du"billard" .... "j'ai 6 interco au lieu de 5 donc baisse d'activit donc je licencie .... ".


Je pense pas. 
Il faudrait dj que l'interco soit un vrai problme. Or l'interco, c'est souvent une courte priode en attendant de trouver une mission, a peut durer des mois mais souvent c'est plus une question de jours/semaines.
Rien d'alarmant. Les SSIIs n'arrivent pas  recruter assez, elles vont pas s'amuser  ject  tour de bras. 

Dans le contexte actuelle, je doute que a soit un levier qu'elles vont s'amuser  actionner avec la rputation qu'elles ont dj. 



Et de toute faon, c'est pas encore act, aux dernires nouvelles, les grves sont encore  l'ordre du jour.

----------


## Grogro

Sauf les petites SSII  la premire chute d'activit. 

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait du soucis  se faire chez les grosses qui dominent le march.

Et encore, comme il parait qu'on est tous interchangeables. Les SSII aiment les dbutants qu'elles ne sont pas obliges de payer, pas les senior.

----------


## yolle

> Sauf les petites SSII  la premire chute d'activit. 
> 
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait du soucis  se faire chez les grosses qui dominent le march.
> 
> Et encore, comme il parait qu'on est tous interchangeables. Les SSII aiment les dbutants qu'elles ne sont pas obliges de payer, pas les senior.


Mme pour les grosses SSII. De toutes facon rien n'est plus interchangeable qu'un developpeur par un autre developpeur donc autant payer le moins cher possible. Comme dirait un recruteur "j'agis dans le cadre de l'optimisation des couts" .

----------


## Mat.M

> Rien d'alarmant. Les SSIIs n'arrivent pas  recruter assez, elles vont pas s'amuser  ject  tour de bras. 
> Dans le contexte actuelle, je doute que a soit un levier qu'elles vont s'amuser  actionner avec la rputation qu'elles ont dj.


je ne suis pas trop d'accord;ne pas perdre de vue qu'il y a un gros taux de turnover dans les SSII c'est un des secteurs conomiques avec la restauration o le turn-over est le plus lev , sauf preuve du contraire.
Sans vouloir refaire le dbat sur les SSII  ::mrgreen:: 
Donc oui en tant que salari on a l'impression que les SSII recrutent tout le temps,c'est la pnurie de candidats, elles font tous les salons de recrutement et de l'emploi de France et de Navarre.

Et aux dirigeants des SSII de faire croire que c'est perptuellement la croissance  deux chiffres du chiffre d'affaire.

Forcment si une entreprise recrute 200 collaborateurs cela impactera obligatoirement le chiffre d'affaire , cela permettra de faire gonfler le chiffre d'affaire.
Car  moins de recruter sur profil et de se retrouver momentanment au chmage technique bref en intercontrat, ces 200 collaborateurs devront tre placs en clientle, et donc facturer au client les prestations des dits 200 collaborateurs.
Recruter 1 collaborateur, si les commerciaux font bien leur boulot, c'est forcment placer ce collaborateur chez un client et facturer la journe.
Donc c'est du chiffre d'affaire assur sinon faut fermer la boutique.



> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait du soucis  se faire chez les grosses qui dominent le march.


euhh certaines se font racheter par des fonds Qataris.
C'est une info qui a t pass un peu sous silence.
Donc soit deux cas de figures, soit la SSII fait du proft et dans ce cas tous les profts sont pomps par le fond d'investissement donc au niveau du collaborateur/salari faut pas trop esprer des augmentations de salaire.
Soit la SSII n'est pas suffisamment rentable ou  peine il faut injecter des fonds financiers de l'extrieur, procder  des recapitalisations pour vouloir faire des investissements futurs.

----------


## Grogro

> euhh certaines se font racheter par des fonds Qataris.
> C'est une info qui a t pass un peu sous silence.
> Donc soit deux cas de figures, soit la SSII fait du proft et dans ce cas tous les profts sont pomps par le fond d'investissement donc au niveau du collaborateur/salari faut pas trop esprer des augmentations de salaire.
> Soit la SSII n'est pas suffisamment rentable ou  peine il faut injecter des fonds financiers de l'extrieur, procder  des recapitalisations pour vouloir faire des investissements futurs.


J'tais pas au courant. Lesquelles se font phagocyter par ces fonds qataris ?

----------


## yolle

pendant que j'y pense  ::lol::  : 

Avant on avait : Le code du travail au dessus des conventions collectives (syntec) elle mme au dessus du contrat de travail.
et maintenant on aura :
Le contrat de travail prioritaire sur les conventions collectives (syntec) elles mme prioritaires sur le code du travail.  ::lol:: 

Donc pour rsumer :

- Plafonnement des  indemnits prud'homales.
- Licenciement eco facilit.
- Contrat de travail et conventions Syntec au dessus du code du travail. 

Comme pourrait le dire Viviane CHAINE-RIBEIRO, Prsidente de la Fdration Syntec : "Yeah, on aurait voulu faire mieux, qu'on n'y serait pas arriv". Vont faire pter le champ dans les SSII.  ::D:   ::D:  .....

----------


## Grogro

Ils ont *vraiment* russi  rendre prioritaire le contrat de travail par rapport au code du travail et aux conventions collectives ?  :8O: 

Putain le rve d'Alain Minc et de tous les ultra-libraux (qui n'ont jamais travaill une seule journe de leur vie). Sanctuariser le contrat entre "individus gaux et libres".

C'est pas un peu anti-constitutionnel a ?

----------


## yolle

> Ils ont *vraiment* russi  rendre prioritaire le contrat de travail par rapport au code du travail et aux conventions collectives ?


H ouais, en tout cas, c'est comme ca dans le nouveaux projet. Ca va serrer les fesses comme des malades dans les "Boucheries Productions".  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:  .... Dj que nos viandards avaient une conception "personnelle" du code du travail maintenant c'est la fte. "Yahhhh, faut monter la Startup, les thunes vont couler  flots ........"  :8-):

----------


## Glutinus

Tu as un texte exact sur a ?
Je suis trs curieux de voir comment on peut avoir des contrats prioritaires aux conventions collectives prioritaires au code du travail, sachant qu'on privilgie toujours, a priori, ce qui arrange le salari.

On dirait la rgle d'un jeu de cartes  collectionner : "Si une carte contredit les rgles, priorit  la carte" ^^

----------


## Grogro

Voil ce que je trouve en 2 minutes sur google news : http://www.lesechos.fr/politique-soc...re-1207863.php

A priori, ce n'est pas d'actualit. Mais de nombreux parasites en rvent.

----------


## yolle

> Voil ce que je trouve en 2 minutes sur google news : http://www.lesechos.fr/politique-soc...re-1207863.php
> 
> A priori, ce n'est pas d'actualit. Mais de nombreux parasites en rvent.


Cela ne sera pas grav dans le marbre bien sur. Mais beaucoup de choses sont laisss a la discrtion/accords avec l'employeur. Tu te doute bien que cela abondera dans son sens et pas dans le tiens.

----------


## Kearz

> euhh certaines se font racheter par des fonds Qataris.
> C'est une info qui a t pass un peu sous silence.





> J'tais pas au courant. Lesquelles se font phagocyter par ces fonds qataris ?


GFI, il y a peu. 
Par contre, ce n'est pas pass sous silence. 

Personnellement je l'ai entendu sur BFMBusiness. Au moment de l'achat, a passait en boucle. 
Et sinon, il y a beaucoup d'article: Google is my friend!

Bien sr que a passe pas au journal de TF1 parce que c'est moins intressant que la poule d'ivette qui a t cras sur l'A1. 

Aprs, ce n'est pas li  l'informatique, les Qataris place leurs billes un peu partout. C'est une logique basique "_pas tout les ufs dans le mme panier_" et vu qu'ils prparent l'aprs ptrole, rien d'tonnant.  :;):  

Et les Qataris, n'ont pas pour but de racheter une entreprise pour la faire stagner/couler. Ils veulent la faire grandir, la dvelopper et donc pas forcement geler les salaires. 
Entre se faire racheter par un fond Qataris ou un fond US, au final, aucune diffrence.

De toute faon, quelle SSII est encore est encore Franaise de capital *ET* avec des objectifs de croissance Franaise prioritaire  la croissance international? (dans les plus grosse, pas la petite SSII du poitou)

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

> De toute faon, quelle SSII est encore est encore Franaise de capital *ET* avec des objectifs de croissance Franaise prioritaire  la croissance international? (dans les plus grosse, pas la petite SSII du poitou)


Sopra Steria a priori rpond  ces critres.

Mais je te l'accorde il en reste pas des masses.

----------


## Grogro

> Et les Qataris, n'ont pas pour but de racheter une entreprise pour la faire stagner/couler. Ils veulent la faire grandir, la dvelopper et donc pas forcement geler les salaires.





> Entre se faire racheter par un fond Qataris ou un fond US, au final, aucune diffrence.


Il y a quand mme une grosse contradiction entre ces deux phrases.  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon Sopra a change depuis le rachat de Steria. Le rachat (pardon, fusion) avait pour objectif de se lancer bien plus  l'international et particulirement en UK o Steria avait pas mal de marchs. Et ils sont en train de dlocaliser quelques activits du ct de Bangalore, mais c'est encore marginal  ma connaissance. Pardon c'est trs politiquement incorrect ce que je dis. Dans le sabir "corporate" il faut dire "valoriser l'outsourcing".

----------


## Kearz

> Sopra Steria a priori rpond  ces critres.
> Mais je te l'accorde il en reste pas des masses.


Pour quitter Sopra, a ne rpond pas du tout au critre. 
_(et quand on voit les salaires ~10% infrieur aux concurrents, autant tre gr par un fond tranger dans ce cas)_ 

Le dveloppement est clairement en mode: "il faut russir  faire de l'inde et en faire un maximum". 

Donc non, il y a plus aucune entreprise gr par des financiers qui va dire "La France d'abord." 
Or, actuellement, ce sont les financiers ou les achats qui sont  la tte des entreprises. (dans les grands groupe)





> Il y a quand mme une grosse contradiction entre ces deux phrases.


Pour dvelopper une entreprise, tout fond/financier sait qu'il doit payer ses employs  leur valeur. 
Donc oui, si un JD "vaut" 30K mme grer par un fond l'entreprise paiera 30K. 

Toutes les grosses entreprises pensent rsultats avant de penser aux salaires des employs. Que a soit sous gestion d'un fond X ou Y ou grer par une hirarchie/finance interne. 

Je dis pas qu'tre sous la domination d'un fond (Franais ou tranger), c'est une bonne chose. Par contre, il faut tre vachement crdule pour penser qu'une gestion locale et interne est une gestion plus "humaine" et/ou "meilleure pour les salaires".

----------


## Grogro

> Pour quitter Sopra, a ne rpond pas du tout au critre. 
> _(et quand on voit les salaires ~10% infrieur aux concurrents, autant tre gr par un fond tranger dans ce cas)_


C'est marrant, tout le monde se plaint des salaires chez Sopra. Et la bote s'tonne d'avoir un turn-over assez important des JD au bout de 2 ans ("oui mais nous avons les meilleurs projets !", "oui mais il y a plein de formations", "oui mais on va faire du IBM Watson").  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est marrant, tout le monde se plaint des salaires chez Sopra. Et la bote s'tonne d'avoir un turn-over assez important des JD au bout de 2 ans ("oui mais nous avons les meilleurs projets !", "oui mais il y a plein de formations", "oui mais on va faire du IBM Watson").


Et j'ai t assez con pour rester 7 ans  ::aie:: 

Enfin, ils m'ont bien form, hein, sans eux, je couperais des cornichons  McDo, alors bon, je ne vais pas cracher dans la soupe non plus. Commencer 2-3 ans chez eux, c'est bien, surtout si on peu inscrire une mission de plus d'un an au CV. Et puis bon, au bout de 3 ans, c'tait la crise de 2003, alors pas el moment de bouger...

----------


## Glutinus

> C'est marrant, tout le monde se plaint des salaires chez Sopra. Et la bote s'tonne d'avoir un turn-over assez important des JD au bout de 2 ans ("oui mais nous avons les meilleurs projets !", "oui mais il y a plein de formations", "oui mais on va faire du IBM Watson").





> Et j'ai t assez con pour rester 7 ans 
> 
> Enfin, ils m'ont bien form, hein, sans eux, je couperais des cornichons  McDo, alors bon, je ne vais pas cracher dans la soupe non plus. Commencer 2-3 ans chez eux, c'est bien, surtout si on peu inscrire une mission de plus d'un an au CV. Et puis bon, au bout de 3 ans, c'tait la crise de 2003, alors pas el moment de bouger...


Et c'est con, parce que a pourrait tre une socit "pas si pire".
Maintenant elle marche peut-tre justement parce qu'elle n'augmente pas assez.

Ils m'ont pris pour faire du Java, et j'ai t plac sur de la Business Intelligence, qui m'clate plus. Deux points positifs pour la bote.
Aprs, le truc c'est qu'ils payaient effectivement trop bas. @Grogro l'illusion, c'est que c'est pour beaucoup une boite kickstarter, il y a finalement peu qui arrive  Sopra alors qu'ils ont 2 ou 5 ans d'exprience. Y en a, et ils sont certainement pays "au march".

J'ai pas t beaucoup augment 1/ parce que je pense qu'ils savaient que j'tais dj sur le dpart, d'une manire ou d'une autre, et c'est dommage... s'ils s'taient pas mis cette ide en tte, j'y serai peut-tre rest encore un peu 2/ parce que je ne rle pas beaucoup et qu'ils en profitent... et qu'ils profitent surtout de rgles bidons ("on ne ngocie pas avant le comit A et seulement quinze jours aprs le comit B") 3/ une fois que tu prends trop de retard, y a peu de rgul.

Pour la blague j'ai failli partir une fois,  cause de la mission, pas du salaire. Ils ont vu mon CV sur Monster => deux mois aprs, j'tais sorti. Bon, c'tait certainement une fin de mission, et l'imbcile qui me servait de chef de projet en avait certainement marre parce que j'ai os dicter mes propres horaires, et qu'elle n'avait aucune considration sur les diffrents postes.

J'ai bien fait, j'ai eu une mission super aprs, sur bien des aspects, et Sopra ne m'a jamais inquit malgr la crise.

Mais bon effectivement quand j'ai pu faire un bond de +16% parce que le directeur de la BU est pass, qu'il a os nous dire qu'on allait tre augments, qu'il a dit individuellement qu'on sera pas augment, et qu'il a dit au sponsor pendant le pot le soir "je leur ai annonc leurs aumgentations, ils sont  bloc", bien sr que j'ai claqu la porte.

Le plus drle @grogro (on dirait du vcu) c'est qu'il m'a sorti le coup du "on a des super projets". Le truc, c'est que j'ai anticip. Quand je suis sorti de mission, j'ai demand  ceux qui sont sortis avant moi o ils taient. Ils avaient tous eu une poste assez quivalent - un mix d'AMOA et de chef de projet adjoint. J'ai demand s'ils avaient des postes quivalents : ils cherchaient des pisseurs du code, du suivi de prod, des releases managers... bref sans intrt pour moi. 2011 fleurait bon, j'ai ouvert la grand-voile.

Quand mon directeur de BU a demand pourquoi mon dpart,  sa grande surprise j'ai dit qu'il n'y avait pas de mission intressante. Il avait d s'attendre  ce que je parle du salaire. Du coup son argumentaire qu'il avait prpar sur les missions, je les ai dmolis ("chez XXX on recherche a et a m'intresse pas ; chez YYY ils recherchent a et je suis trop senior"). Bien sr on a parl thuthunes, il a sorti sa grosse calculette et a fait une soustraction pour contempler le gap. Et il a juste rajouter "Mais tu sais, ici on a des missions intressantes..."

Mais malgr tout :
- Sopra m'a pris sur profil en deux entretiens d'affile l o Alten m'a fait chier avec un test technique et des entretiens  n'en plus finir  Boulogne - et le plus drle c'est qu'Alten m'ont appel pour me supplier de dmissionner pour aller en mission chez eux.
- Sopra m'a fil malgr tout les missions les plus intressantes de ma carrire, mais je le dis peut-tre parce que je partais de zro.
- On m'a form sur le produit que j'utilise aujourd'hui.
- Je suis en contact avec des anciens collgues... pas les managers videmment.
- M'ont pas fait chier pendant la crise, sauf pour solder les congs, moi j'ai juste pos 2CP vers Nol et ils ont vu que du feu :p

Donc non c'est pas la meilleure boite du monde, et c'est pas la pire. Une meilleure vision du salaire ("comme toutes les SSII", et je m'attends honntement pas qu'elle nivle tous les ans chaque consultant "au march") et elle serait bien au-dessus de la moyenne, qui plus pour une grosse SSII AMHA.

----------


## Grogro

Il y a plein de points positifs  commencer sa carrire chez Sopra. Le salaire et l'absence de revalorisation annuelle du salaire sont juste des gros points noirs. Ca et la manie de coller quasiment que des dbutants sur des projets critiques et ensuite ben... c'est un peu dmerdez-vous. Au moins c'est formateur.

Quand je quitterai l'entreprise  2/3 ans d'exprience, j'en garderai une image positive je pense (j'espre !). Dj parce que comme el slapper, s'ils ne m'avaient pas form, j'aurais fini au McDo avec un master scientifique totalement invendable.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Aprs comme partout a dpend des agences.

Dans notre rgion, mme si effectivement les salaires d'embauche ne sont pas les plus hauts, ils sont tout  fait dans la moyenne des ESN. 
Cot augmentation, si je compare avec ma prcdente boite, c'est plutt beaucoup mieux (aucun 0 annuel pour ma part et c'est le cas de beaucoup de collabs). 

Pas non plus d'offshore  outrance, on est loin de "il faut russir  faire de l'inde et en faire un maximum". 


Mais bon pour avoir discut avec des Parisiens, je pense que l'cart Province/Paris est norme (et j'imagine que c'est pareil pour les autres ESN). Rien que la population recrute est diffrente. C'est du coup difficile de comparer les conditions de travail et expriences de chacun.

----------


## yento

> Sinon Sopra a change depuis le rachat de Steria. Le rachat (pardon, fusion) avait pour objectif de se lancer bien plus  l'international et particulirement en UK o Steria avait pas mal de marchs.


WTF ?! Ca n'a aucun sens. Les SSII franaises en Angleterre sont des dchets. Il n'y a aucune place pour elles sur le march. Aucun dveloppeur sain d'esprit ne devrait travailler l bas.

Soit tu veux changer le monde et tu travailles dans une startups en hyper croissance qui a lev 10 millions et qui part  la conqute d'abord du continent puis de l'univers. 
Soit tu veux te la couler douce et tu rejoins une des grosses entreprises internationales (Google, Facebook, etc...).
Soit tu veux te gaver de pognon et tu vas faire du consulting dans les grandes entreprises. Type banques, tlcoms, tlvision, gov.uk, qui prennent des consultants au vrai tarif qu'ils valent et directement sans sembarrasser de 3 socits intermdiaires de mes couilles.

A noter qu'il est tout  fait possible de changer le monde depuis un groupe international tout en se faisant du pognon  :;):

----------


## phili_b

> WTF ?! Ca n'a aucun sens. Les SSII franaises en Angleterre sont des dchets. Il n'y a aucune place pour elles sur le march. Aucun dveloppeur sain d'esprit ne devrait travailler l bas.


Rhaaa tu es caricatural, encore  ::): 

En fait en France les ssii prosprent en raison du fait que les gros clients s'en servent pour contourner le droit du travail qui leur semble rigide.

En Angleterre effectivement les ssii n'ont pas du tout la mme importance en raison du droit du travail anglais et du fait qu'il y a plus d'indpendants. Surtout srement les ssii franaises qui doivent vouloir rditer leurs "succs" franais alors que l'environnement n'est pas le mme. En d'autres termes les clients comme les informaticiens ont beaucoup moins besoin des ssii qu'en France.

----------


## ManusDei

> En fait en France les ssii prosprent en raison du fait que les gros clients s'en servent pour contourner le droit du travail qui leur semble rigide.


Et aussi que les indpendants a emmerde les achats dans les grosses botes, car a multiplie les paiements (alors que si t'as juste 2 SSII  payer, c'est plus simple).

----------


## youtpout978

C'est assez dur d'tre en contact direct avec un client quand t'es indpendant, c'est souvent des SSII qui nous contacte ou des cabinets spcialiss pour nous placer chez le client, rsultat eux il font leur marge et toi tu gagnes moins  la fin.

----------


## Glutinus

> WTF ?! Ca n'a aucun sens. Les SSII franaises en Angleterre sont des dchets. Il n'y a aucune place pour elles sur le march. Aucun dveloppeur sain d'esprit ne devrait travailler l bas.


Ca n'a du sens que pour les personnes habitues  ce genre de march et qui ne veulent pas trop bousculer leurs habitudes.




> Et aussi que les indpendants a emmerde les achats dans les grosses botes, car a multiplie les paiements (alors que si t'as juste 2 SSII  payer, c'est plus simple).


Avant 2008, les indpendants avec des grosses parts. Bon, c'est vrai que sur les plus gros clients, ils devaient passer la plupart du temps par des SSII, mais pas que.

Il y a des arguments mineurs :
1. Les shorts-lists de SSII, a permet de rduire les prix encore plus. Et d'avoir un prix packag en centre de comptences (8 consultants pour le prix de 7, par exemple)
2. Un indpendant a moins de scrupule de ne plus signer si la mission le convient pas. Un prestataire, surtout jeune, aura tendance  repenser  deux fois avant de claquer une dem, et attendre pour le coup 3 mois. Mais ceci dit, un indpendant fera gaffe pour sa rputation, il va certainement bien prparer sa sortie. Mais disons que si l'urgence vient rapidement (burn-out, chef pervers narcissique) il peut prcipiter la sortie trs rapidement.
3. Une fois plac, le commercial d'une SSII fera du bni-oui-oui devant le client, appellera le presta s'il fait pas du 8h-22h et le paiera 44 centimes la minute s'il fait une astreinte le dimanche sous prtexte qu'il n'intervenait qu' moiti.
4. S'il n'y a pas de fermeture client, un indpendant peut ne poser aucun cong. Pr-2008, y avait des facturations  1000+ euros dans une grosse banque. Tu m'tonnes que les indep' se disaient qu'ils allaient bosser beaucoup pendant 3 ans pour se payer une Porsche ou deux ans de repos aprs.




> C'est assez dur d'tre en contact direct avec un client quand t'es indpendant, c'est souvent des SSII qui nous contacte ou des cabinets spcialiss pour nous placer chez le client, rsultat eux il font leur marge et toi tu gagnes moins  la fin.


Oui, enfin bien souvent plus que si t'es en SSII. T'as pas  couter ton commercial larmoyer parce que t'es factur au rabais et qu'il ne se fait que 35% de marge.

----------


## Grogro

Ca vous est arriv souvent de tomber sur des chefs de projet "pervers narcissiques" ou simplement compltement  l'ouest ?

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Ca vous est arriv souvent de tomber sur des chefs de projet "pervers narcissiques" ou simplement compltement  l'ouest ?


des pervers narcissiques j'en ais eus en collgues dveloppeur, et pour des compltement  l'ouest j'en ais eus 2 ou 3

----------


## Glutinus

Pervers narcissique, non... un brin manipulateur, mais trs maladroit, genre le gars qui essaie de jouer le chaud-froid, il a d lire a dans un magazine de psycho mais l'applique avec trop de conviction...

A l'ouest, plus souvent. Le mec qui te demande une date de livraison puis veut faire livrer plus tt pour pater le client qui veut juste un produit qui fonctionne... et comme j'tais en correction en recette livre  mon insu (c'est un copier-coller d'un fichier .sql) et je reois un appel o je dois corriger la prod du client car il a convaincu de le livrer sans faire de recette...

Ou ma N+1 de la mme mission qui t'attribue toutes les anomalies alors que c'est une autre application puis te dit que tu partiras pas tant que t'as pas tout rsolu...

La blague quoi. Le genre de contexte o justement j'ai pas russi  partir rapidement car j'tais trop junior pour une dmission.

----------


## macslan

En tout cas en Suisse il me semble pas avoir vu le systme des SSII  franaise d'ailleurs j'aimerai bien voir les diffrences entre le code du travail franais et le code du travail suisse

----------


## Shirraz

Les Qataris, les mmes qui ont des dizaines, voire des centaines de milliers d'esclaves dont on a confisqu les passeports pour construire leur pays et la CdM ???

Oh oui, tout de suite rassurant de savoir qu'ils se mlent  l'conomie mondiale... ::ptdr::

----------


## phili_b

> un brin manipulateur, mais trs maladroit, genre le gars qui essaie de jouer le chaud-froid, il a d lire a dans un magazine de psycho mais l'applique avec trop de conviction...
> 
> 
> A l'ouest, plus souvent. Le mec qui te demande une date de livraison puis veut faire livrer plus tt pour pater le client qui veut juste un produit qui fonctionne... et comme j'tais en correction en recette livre  mon insu (c'est un copier-coller d'un fichier .sql) et je reois un appel o je dois corriger la prod du client car il a convaincu de le livrer sans faire de recette..


 ::D: 

Ou quelqu'un qui te dit que a sera livr pour tel date, je lui dis que c'est pas possible. Le jour de la livraison, ben non c'est pas prt, "ben je t'ai dit que ce n'tait pas possible", il se met dans une colre noire, j'ai t tent de rpliquer mais c'tait mauvais pour ma tension, je lui laissais le mauvais rle  ::D:  Au moment de quitter la mission le nouveau chef me dit que je serais le bienvenu  ::D:   (mais bon le quelqu'un a essay de me planter auprs de ma ssii de l'poque).

Ou une autre fois quelqu'un, et pourtant j'tais le seul qui le supportait, qui me dit un vendredi que a doit tre prt pour le lundi suivant, alors qu'il fallait 2 semaines !! A 18h15 il tlphone, pensant sans doute que j'allais rest le week-end, mais je n'ai pas dcroch  ::D:  J'ai demand  sortir du projet.

Et comme tu dis c'est surtout trs maladroit, car si on est bien dirig et motiv, de nous mme on va mettre un coup de collier...mais sans pour autant accepter le travail  l'arrache.

----------


## Marco46

Management par le stress c'est les annes 80 et il est largement reconnu que c'est improductif et nfaste pour la boite. Ya pas que dans le dev que les technos deviennent obsoltes. Pour savoir ce qui se fait de plus efficace de nos jours c'est comme pour les technos de dev il faut regarder ce que les grandes boites font (Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc ...).

Le management efficace aujourd'hui c'est de rendre l'employ heureux dans son taf (management par le bien tre j'ai envie de dire), de tout lui mettre sous la main : Bouffe de bonne qualit, salles de repos, crches pour les gosses, etc ... Comme a l'employ se sent bien, il est fortement incit  rester le plus possible  son bureau, et il bosse comme un dbile de son plein gr, et en plus il est content ! videmment ya un ct totalitarisme doux assez insupportable mais a fonctionne trs bien.

----------


## Grogro

Tiens, j'aurais cru que le management par le stress s'tait gnralis au tournant des annes 2000.

----------


## el_slapper

> Management par le stress c'est les annes 80 et il est largement reconnu que c'est improductif et nfaste pour la boite. Ya pas que dans le dev que les technos deviennent obsoltes. Pour savoir ce qui se fait de plus efficace de nos jours c'est comme pour les technos de dev il faut regarder ce que les grandes boites font (Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc ...).
> 
> Le management efficace aujourd'hui c'est de rendre l'employ heureux dans son taf (management par le bien tre j'ai envie de dire), de tout lui mettre sous la main : Bouffe de bonne qualit, salles de repos, crches pour les gosses, etc ... Comme a l'employ se sent bien, il est fortement incit  rester le plus possible  son bureau, et il bosse comme un dbile de son plein gr, et en plus il est content ! videmment ya un ct totalitarisme doux assez insupportable mais a fonctionne trs bien.


Ouais, ben je connais un tas de managers ns dans les annes 80...pour une bonne partie, a n'est pas volontaire :  la moindre difficult, ils paniquent(normal, ils n'ont aucun levier, faute de comptences techniques), donc ils courent partout comme des poulets sans tte en esprant que dans la panique, miraculeusement, le problme se rgle, parceque dans la panique, les employs vont mettre le paquet, et trouver une solution.

Le truc, c'est que si la panique est imbcile, les problmes, eux, sont souvent rels, et il faut rellement les rgler, sans paniquer. C'est certes rigolo(et efficace) de voir tout le monde paniquer et stresser, de rester seul calme dans son coin, et de flegmatiquement rgler le problme, mais il ne faut pas se louper.

L'autre truc, c'est que quand tu est comptent, et que tu sais que tes troupes sont comptentes, tu peux te permettre de leur laisser une grande libert. Quand tu n'est pas assez bon pour savoir si tes troupes sont de qualit, ou alors que tu est assez bon pour savoir qu'elles n'ont pas le niveau, fatalement, la mthode Google, c'est prendre le risque de donner de la confiture aux cochons.

----------


## Shirraz

> Management par le stress c'est les annes 80 et il est largement reconnu que c'est improductif et nfaste pour la boite. Ya pas que dans le dev que les technos deviennent obsoltes. Pour savoir ce qui se fait de plus efficace de nos jours c'est comme pour les technos de dev il faut regarder ce que les grandes boites font (Google, Facebook, Twitter, etc ...).
> 
> Le management efficace aujourd'hui c'est de rendre l'employ heureux dans son taf (management par le bien tre j'ai envie de dire), de tout lui mettre sous la main : Bouffe de bonne qualit, salles de repos, crches pour les gosses, etc ... Comme a l'employ se sent bien, il est fortement incit  rester le plus possible  son bureau, et il bosse comme un dbile de son plein gr, et en plus il est content ! videmment ya un ct totalitarisme doux assez insupportable mais a fonctionne trs bien.


"Ce qui se fait de mieux aujourd'hui" est sans aucun doute pire encore que ce qui se faisait hier... Parce que hier, c'tait explicitement violent et abrupte, donc communment reconnu comme mauvais. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, c'est cool, c'est moderne, c'est la russite dans son aspect le plus pur.

La dernire fois, un reportage sur les "nouveaux mtiers de l'informatique", ou comment Antoine, qui n'aimait pas l'cole, a fini par l'aimer grce  l'cole de Xavier Niel... Voir ces jeunes par centaine dans un vritable atelier d'usine chinoise,  peine la place de mettre une peluche sur leur minuscule bout de bureau, applaudir le sourire aux lvres le "manager" qui vient annoncer au mgaphone le dpart d'un "challenge surprise" : "on est Vendredi soir, vous avez 48h pour faire ce qu'on vous demande !". J'imagine qu'effectivement, tu te sens chez toi et t'es heureux de pouvoir jouer au ping pong  3h du mat' aprs 10h de boulot acharn !! Elle est fabuleuse cette cole, il y'a des dortoirs, des douches, une kitchenette !! Antoine lui, sourire au lvre, est en extase et raconte  la camra qu'il se sent tellement mieux ici que chez lui, entour de ses amis et combl par le sentiment qu'il est "utile" !! Je passerai sur le fait qu'on a coll  chaque plan la seule femme qu'on ai pu voir dans les plan larges... La discrimination violente mise en place par le "modle de la Silicon Valley" est un sujet tout aussi vaste, et dj si bien document... 


C'est pire qu'hier... Car c'est sournois, Google, Apple, Amazon, la Silicon Valley en gnral, ils ont russi  obtenir le consentement de tout le monde ! La lettre ouverte ci-dessous dand le NYT l'exprime bien ("flicitations, tu es diplm, tu vas vivre de nouvelles aventures gniales maintenant" dis-t-on  la fte d'adieu organis pour une employ schement vir deux semaines auparavant aprs 4 ans dans la bote) :
- le fait de laisser les travailleurs croire qu'ils sont uniques, qu'ils font des choses "pour le monde" ;
- le fait d'avoir modifier tout le vocabulaire du travail, ou plutt de l'liminer ;
- le fait d'avoir totalement liminer la limite entre la vie et le travail, de faire en sorte que ton travail soit ton lieu de vie principal, que tes collgues soit tes amis, que l'entreprise pense  ton bien-tre puisqu'elle t'offre des pommes gratuites (alors qu'en ralit, tu lui en fait gagner 10 fois plus que tu n'en consommes) ;
- le fait d'avoir fait accepter qu'il est normal de changer d'emploi sans arrt, d'tre "flexible" pour ne pas avoir parler de la cruelle ralit des choses, qu'on est redevenu les anonymes d'hier qui se tuait  la chane... "ah mais on a une cafet' gratuite et on tutoie notre manager, et on est apprci parce qu'on est force de proposition !".

Ce n'est PAS le "bien-tre", c'est convaincre les gens que "la vie, c'est le travail", personnellement, je trouve tout a extrmement flippant et parfaitement alinant... J'ai l'impression de vivre un mauvais rve  la Orwell ! C'est sans compter que tout cela devient si "normal", qu'on nous dit  nous jeune que "c'est la vie". Qui se fout de savoir que toutes les recherches vont dans le mme sens ? Que l'argent disparat lentement mais srement dans les plus basses couches, que les personnes qui ont dj leur carrire derrire eux gagnent beaucoup plus qu'avant, mais que les 20-35 ans d'aujourd'hui gagne moins sur la mme priode ? Ce ne serait pas si grave si seulement les choses n'allaient pas que pour ceux qui ont rat leur entre dans le "march du travail", qu'ils n'ont pas droits aux circonstances qui permettent d'assurer une carrire brillante avant leur trentime anniversaire...

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/10/op...ired.html?_r=0

----------


## Mat.M

> Le management efficace aujourd'hui c'est de rendre l'employ heureux dans son taf (management par le bien tre j'ai envie de dire), de tout lui mettre sous la main : Bouffe de bonne qualit, salles de repos, crches pour les gosses, etc ... Comme a l'employ se sent bien, il est fortement incit  rester le plus possible  son bureau, et il bosse comme un dbile de son plein gr, et en plus il est content ! videmment ya un ct totalitarisme doux assez insupportable mais a fonctionne trs bien.


c'est le genre de remarque comme j'aime lire !

Et il y a pire que a les SSII voient encore plus loin c'est que si tu est embauch par une SSII on va te faire des cours de _dveloppement personnel_,c'est  dire que l'panouissement personnel revient  trouver ,confondre son panouissement personnel , professionnel et carrment existentiel....au travail.  ::aie:: 

J'ai fait un entretien d'embauche dans une SSII dans le sud de la France le recruteur m'a fait un speech l-dessus , il m'a mme dit que l'motion a faisait partie des valeurs de l'entreprise.
Je vois pas comment on peut avoir de l'motion en corrigeant des bugs et  boucler des dveloppements en retard.
Bref comme tu l'cris parfaitement bien tre dvou corps et me  l'entreprise qui te fait travailler.

Oui c'est un totalitarisme insidieux qui ne dit pas son nom



> Ce n'est PAS le "bien-tre", c'est convaincre les gens que "la vie, c'est le travail", personnellement, je trouve tout a extrmement flippant et parfaitement alinant...


trouver cela inquitant c'est parfaitement lgitime et dj c'est une excellente chose que de s'en rendre compte

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Je vois pas comment on peut avoir de l'motion en corrigeant des bugs et  boucler des dveloppements en retard.(.../...)


Moi, quand je faisais de la maintenance, je trouvais rigolo et flatteur de voir tous les chefs paniquer et hurler "c_'est la fin du moooooonde, le sous-directeur du sous-dpartement va recevoir son rapport hebdomadaire avec 30 minutes de retard!!!!! on va tous mouriiiiir!!!!!!_"(j'exagre, mais pas tant que a), pendant que je gardais mon calme et que je rsolvais les problmes(je n'tais pas le seul, d'ailleurs, j'avais la chance d'avoir des collgues de trs haut niveau).

Mais a n'est quand mme pas un modle sain. Que moi j'y ai trouv du plaisir, est sans doute plus un signe que je suis tordu. Pas un signe que a se passer comme a.

Surtout, ce qui me choque, dans ton tmoignage, c'est que a soit une SSII qui tienne le discours. Merde, une SSII, c'est une boite au lettre qui te trouve des missions. Pas une vraie boite ou tu peux esprer faire partie des meubles. Bon Dieu, tant que le client ne te vire pas, et que tu remplis ton CRA dans les temps, qu'est-ce que a peut leur foutre que tu sois _corporate_???

----------


## Glutinus

@el_slapper : et pourtant, on a t dans la mme "crmerie" pour reprendre tes termes, et c'est une crmerie des plus "corporate-spirit" que j'ai eue  te rencontrer, et a ne m'aurait pas tonn qu'elle tienne ce genre de discours. 

Quand j'y suis rentr, j'ai fait btement leur sminaire d'entre  perpte les ouailles,  la limite de l'endoctrinement sectaire - on te fait commencer  8h du mat et terminer  19h, t'es juste claqu, et encore tu te plains pas parce que ton voisin s'est lev  4h du mat' pour arriver l.

C'est limite qu'en te fasse rpeter "[nom de la boite] nous t'aimons tant, nous nous prosternons devant toi".

Et le pire, c'est qu'on m'a fait marger un papier sur la fin. Un papier qu'on peut rsumer en trois lettres : DIF. Oui, j'ai cram de mon DIF me faire laver le cerveau.

Celle-l mme qui te parle comme s'ils taient une grande famille (ce qui n'est pas faux, c'est une mafia...), qui te dit que dans 5 ans tu monteras d'un demi-chelon qui te permettra de devenir grand-tonton...
Des formations de type dveloppement personnel, ils en ont  la pelle. Ca permet de caresser dans le sens du poil un vieux de la vieille, surtout s'il tait dj prvu dans le contrat client qu'il devait travailler < 180 jours par an, et qu'il se retrouve en interco automatiquement. Une formation de ce type, c'est un formateur qui lit un papier, et des jeux de rle faciles  faire sans avoir besoin d'un PC machine de guerre qui risque de planter  tout moment et ne rien te faire apprendre. Et donc au final, a cote que dalle.

Je me souviens encore d'un de mes collgues qui s'es fait entourlouper.
Il venait de sortir d'une mission et on lui a propos une autre. Le directeur de la BU l'a eu de cette manire : "Salut XXX. J'ai vu  ton dernier rendez-vous annuel que tu as eu +100 d'augmentation. L je t'en propose 300 pour que tu ailles dans ce forfait de merde".
Mon collgue a trouv a motivant : 300 par mois, a fait jamais plus que 3600 par an. C'est pas si mal, quasi +10% quand t'es juju.
Il y est all. Il a vu. Il y a t vaincu.

Et voil-t'y pas que les promesses ont t oublies... et finalement rappeles... et qu'on lui a donn 300... de prime ! et non d'augmentation ! et encore, ils ont voulu faire passer a sous forme de remboursement de frais, car "chez nous on distribue pas de prime" (et si je ne m'abuse, une prime a des charges sociales... pas un remboursement de faris...).

Donc bien sr mon collgue est revenu  la charge, il t rouge vnre en entretien pour rclamer son d. Et qu'a propos le manager en face "Mon cher XXX, tu t'nerves facilement. Ca fait pas bien devant un client. Donc je te propose une formation de communication Garder son sang-froid". Bon grosso modo, ils lui font laver la cervelle pour qu'il accepte tout ce qu'on charge sur lui...

C'est l'exemple le plus fort que j'ai en tte, mais sur les 4 SSIIs que j'ai faites, on m'a jamais autant voulu me faire croire qu'on tait une famille, que rclamer une augmentation c'tait trahir, que dmissionner c'tait se dshriter, etc.

----------


## Grogro

C'est marrant, a me dit quelque chose. Moi a me fait penser une dbilit "corporate" sur trois jours, pour les nouveaux employs, dans le trou du cul de Marne la valle. 

Mon petit doigt me dit qu'on a connu la mme crmerie.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Glutinus

Du mardi au jeudi, histoire de raquer bien moins cher, mais aussi faire poser des questions aux clients qui comprennent pas pourquoi le presta ne sera l que le lundi ou le vendredi.

J'tais de la "promo janvier 2007". Je me demande si 10 ans aprs les mthodes ont beaucoup chang.

----------


## macslan

Plus je lis les discussions ici plus je suis content de vivre en Suisse
Sinon les projets de lois en France sont-ils toujours autant nombriliste et centr sur une personne ?
Et pourquoi ne pas faire que des petits changement et pas un gros changement qui va pass moins que ce qui est prvu.

Sinon le figaro a crit un article disant que la Suisse n'a pas de code du travail, ce qui est faux il y en a un mais c'est pas juste un livre c'est un ensemble de texte de loi de plusieurs code (code civil et code des obligations surtout) et de jurisprudence.

----------


## Grogro

Oui toujours. On a une conception personnelle du pouvoir en France et c'est regrettable. De plus, bien que les diffrences politiques entre l'ex UMP et le PS (et leurs satellites) ne sont plus que cosmtiques - et culturelles - depuis 1983, chaque projet de loi a une coloration politique qui lui est fermement associ, et le premier rflexe de toute nouvelle lgislature, par la magie de l'alternance, est de dfaire dans la mesure du possible ce qui a t fait pendant 5 ans par l'autre parti.

----------


## Glutinus

> Plus je lis les discussions ici plus je suis content de vivre en Suisse
> Sinon les projets de lois en France sont-ils toujours autant nombriliste et centr sur une personne ?
> Et pourquoi ne pas faire que des petits changement et pas un gros changement qui va pass moins que ce qui est prvu.


La diffrence entre un petit et un gros changement, c'est la consquence : une petite ou une grosse grve SNCF  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Peut-tre aussi  cause de l'obstruction parlementaire systmatique et par principe quand c'est l'Autre qui propose un projet de loi. Les gouvernements successifs sont ainsi tents de passer des normes usines  gaz d'un seul coup (et tant pis pour les effets de bord), en esprant qu'un morceau passe  travers les mailles du filet. Cela sert aussi  occuper l'opinion publique et les mdias, et donc  "tenir" jusqu' la prochaine campagne lectorale.

----------


## macslan

> Peut-tre aussi  cause de l'obstruction parlementaire systmatique et par principe quand c'est l'Autre qui propose un projet de loi. Les gouvernements successifs sont ainsi tents de passer des normes usines  gaz d'un seul coup (et tant pis pour les effets de bord), en esprant qu'un morceau passe  travers les mailles du filet. Cela sert aussi  occuper l'opinion publique et les mdias, et donc  "tenir" jusqu' la prochaine campagne lectorale.


Alors l je prfre nettement la concordance du gouvernement suisse

----------


## Grogro

Moi aussi sans doute, mais je connais mal le systme suisse. Tu saurais nous en dire plus en quelques mots ?

----------


## macslan

> Moi aussi sans doute, mais je connais mal le systme suisse. Tu saurais nous en dire plus en quelques mots ?


ici sinon tu a les lois qui sont vot par les chambres et souvent  il y a des votations il y a plusieurs codes dont le code civil et le code des obligations qui sont les deux de base un peu

----------


## Mat.M

> Et pourquoi ne pas faire que des petits changement et pas un gros changement qui va pass moins que ce qui est prvu.


remarque trs pertinente, je pense que la raison essentielle c'est que la France a un systme gouvernemental trs centralis contrairement  des pays avec un systme fdral..
la Suisse est un systme fdral donc avec des rfrendums locaux ( ce sont les "votations" si je ne me trompe pas ) tout le monde s'accorde pour faire appliquer une loi.

L'Allemagne a son systme de lnder donc il y a certainement des lois propres  chaque lnder, ce qui permet de faire des exprimentations locales.
Et mener des projets de loi pilotes.

En France c'est diffrent tout vient de l'Etat centralis...donc oui comme mentionn par mes prdecesseurs on fait des grosses lois a passe ou a casse on ne peut pas trop exprimenter localement.

Maintenant affirmer que le fdralisme est l'avenir politique pour la France a c'est un autre dbat.. ::D:

----------


## macslan

> remarque trs pertinente, je pense que la raison essentielle c'est que la France a un systme gouvernemental trs centralis contrairement  des pays avec un systme fdral..
> la Suisse est un systme fdral donc avec des rfrendums locaux ( ce sont les "votations" si je ne me trompe pas ) tout le monde s'accorde pour faire appliquer une loi.
> 
> L'Allemagne a son systme de lnder donc il y a certainement des lois propres  chaque lnder, ce qui permet de faire des exprimentations locales.
> Et mener des projets de loi pilotes.
> 
> En France c'est diffrent tout vient de l'Etat centralis...donc oui comme mentionn par mes prdecesseurs on fait des grosses lois a passe ou a casse on ne peut pas trop exprimenter localement.
> 
> Maintenant affirmer que le fdralisme est l'avenir politique pour la France a c'est un autre dbat..


il y a trois types de votations fdrales, cantonales et communales

----------


## Marco46

> Et pourquoi ne pas faire que des petits changement et pas un gros changement qui va pass moins que ce qui est prvu.


Les hommes politiques franais ne sont pas forms  l'agilit,  l'intgration continue et au continuous delivery.

----------


## mermich

@Marco46 car le systeme n'a pas ete concu pour, et que le peuple ne veux surtout rien changer. Il suffit de voir cette loi ou celle des taxi ou celle des notaires ou celle des camions ou celle des fonctionnaires ou celle ....

----------


## Luckyluke34

> La dernire fois, un reportage sur les "nouveaux mtiers de l'informatique", ou comment Antoine, qui n'aimait pas l'cole, a fini par l'aimer grce  l'cole de Xavier Niel... Voir ces jeunes par centaine dans un vritable atelier d'usine chinoise,  peine la place de mettre une peluche sur leur minuscule bout de bureau, applaudir le sourire aux lvres le "manager" qui vient annoncer au mgaphone le dpart d'un "challenge surprise" : "on est Vendredi soir, vous avez 48h pour faire ce qu'on vous demande !". 
> [...]
> Ce n'est PAS le "bien-tre", c'est convaincre les gens que "la vie, c'est le travail", personnellement, je trouve tout a extrmement flippant et parfaitement alinant... J'ai l'impression de vivre un mauvais rve  la Orwell !


+1000 

Merci pour ce constat lucide  ::ave:: 

Personne n'en parle, mais c'est effectivement le type de socit qui se profile  l'horizon si on continue dans cette voie que les "socio-libraux" un peu branchouille de tous les pays appellent de leurs voeux, Macron en tte.

L'alination volontaire et "happiness-compatible" n'en reste pas moins de l'alination. Peut-tre mme la forme ultime d'alination.

----------


## youtpout978

> @Marco46 car le systeme n'a pas ete concu pour, et que le peuple ne veux surtout rien changer. Il suffit de voir cette loi ou celle des taxi ou celle des notaires ou celle des camions ou celle des fonctionnaires ou celle ....


Est-ce que c'est le peuple qui ne veut rien changer ou les politiques qui font tout pour rester en place, il y a qu' voir cette nouvelle rgle pour les prsidentielles sur l'quit du temps de parole ...
On a de plus en plus de mouvement populaire comme Nuit debout qui commence  se propager au reste du monde.

----------


## mermich

C'est sur c'est la faute aux politiques:
si les taxis sont dans la rue a la moindre reformesi camionneurs qui bloquent les routes a la moindre reformesi les etudiants qui sont dans les rue pour la moindre reforme (oulalala j'ai pas de cdi mais je veux pas non plus avor de cdd donc je suis pas content)si les notaires bloquent la moindre reforme de leurs baremes.si les pharmatiens bloquent les rues car ils refusent la concurrence.si les fonctionnaire sont dans les rues car on se rends compte qu'une bonne partie sert a riensi les agriculteur sont dans les rues car ils veulent de l'argent ( mais bloquent egalement la concurrence cf ferme des 1000 porcs).


Il est toujours plus facile de rejeter la faute sur l'etat/les politiques et ensuite de manifester lorsque le moindre 'privilege' est remis en question. Du oup c'est la faute de l'etat, mais on se plaind aussi de la centralisation cf posts plus haut. Bref comme d'hab on veux le beurre, la creme, la cremiere, mais sans meme payer. Quand je cois les propos tenus ici, je me dis qu'en tant que francais on a tous ce que l'on merite.

Ps le mouvement nuit debout est une savante operation comm.

----------


## Grogro

Quel rapport ?

----------


## mermich

@youtpout978 et cie
Si le peuple bloque chaque reforme il devient dur de faire des reformes. Il faut donc pas se plaindre qu'il n'y aies pas de reformes.

@marco et cie: 
De plus si on demande a l'etat de s'occuper de tout il ne faut pas etre surpris de vivre dans un pays hyper centralise.

voila le rapport.

----------


## macslan

> @youtpout978 et cie
> Si le peuple bloque chaque reforme il devient dur de faire des reformes. Il faut donc pas se plaindre qu'il n'y aies pas de reformes.
> 
> @marco et cie: 
> De plus si on demande a l'etat de s'occuper de tout il ne faut pas etre surpris de vivre dans un pays hyper centralise.
> 
> voila le rapport.


il faut aussi lui demander son avis si on te propose une rforme qui n'est pas bnfique c'est normal que a ne convient pas

----------


## Mat.M

> @Marco46 car le systeme n'a pas ete concu pour, et que le peuple ne veux surtout rien changer. Il suffit de voir cette loi ou celle des taxi ou celle des notaires ou celle des camions ou celle des fonctionnaires ou celle ....


attention il faut relativiser un peu les choses...les chauffeurs de taxi sont dans la rue et manifestent, font des blocages d'accord, face  des services comme Uber.

Seulement il faut les comprendre un peu , si tu veux devenir chauffeur que tu paies une licence 200000euros ( il me semble qu'on paie aussi pour une patente au Qubec ) et la concurrence d'en face ne paie rien donc forcment tu ne va pas tre content..

----------


## RyzenOC

> C'est sur c'est la faute aux politiques:
> si les taxis sont dans la rue a la moindre reforme
> si camionneurs qui bloquent les routes a la moindre reforme
> si les etudiants qui sont dans les rue pour la moindre reforme (oulalala j'ai pas de cdi mais je veux pas non plus avor de cdd donc je suis pas content)
> si les notaires bloquent la moindre reforme de leurs baremes.
> si les pharmatiens bloquent les rues car ils refusent la concurrence.
> si les fonctionnaire sont dans les rues car on se rends compte qu'une bonne partie sert a rien
> si les agriculteur sont dans les rues car ils veulent de l'argent ( mais bloquent egalement la concurrence cf ferme des 1000 porcs).


Pour l'agriculture, exposer la France  la concurrence mondiale, c'est aller vers le systme amricain, des immenses fermes ou les animaux sont enchane et ne voit jamais la lumire du jour, sont engraiss avec des matires vgtales OGM et grasses, les bufs les plus gras sont cloner pour tre encore plus productif... C'est dj pas terrible ce qu'il y'a dans nos assiettes, mais sa reprsenterais un risque sanitaire encore pire.
A un moment donner faut choisir aussi, payer plus cher mais vivre plus sainement, ou bouffer des burger surgels  2.
On peut citer les mmes arguments avec la camelote chinoise.

Tot ou tard, il faudra choisir entre mondialisation et sur-consommation, ou un monde meilleur fabriquant des produits de qualits qui dure, et respectant lenvironnement et surtout le salaris/les droits de l'homme.

C'est pas les exemples qui manquent, rien que nos smartphones, avec des batterie en lithium extraires par des enfants, et qui finance les trafic d'armes/ terroristes, l'assemblages made in china par des enfants, ou au mieu des ouvriers majeur, mais dans tous les cas payer au plus 2$/jours.
Le tous construit des des conditions de travail dplorable, polluant le plus possible et conue pour ne pas durer.

Et enfin viens la partie que je prfre, le recyclage, notre vielle appareil Electronique s'offre un dernier voyage en inde, ou il sera "recycl" par des enfants (et oui encore !) indiens, qui mourrons d'un cancer/tumeur  l'age de 30ans.


Bref, a lchelle europenne, il faudrait trouver une solution pour n'ont pas concurrencer les states/chinois, mais plutt essayer de btir un cercle vertueux. Qui essayerait de satisfaire au mieux tous le monde.

----------


## Bousk

> attention il faut relativiser un peu les choses...les chauffeurs de taxi sont dans la rue et manifestent, font des blocages d'accord, face  des services comme Uber.
> 
> Seulement il faut les comprendre un peu , si tu veux devenir chauffeur que tu paies une licence 200000euros ( il me semble qu'on paie aussi pour une patente au Qubec ) et la concurrence d'en face ne paie rien donc forcment tu ne va pas tre content..


Ce systme (limite) mafieux d'achat/vente de license qui sont dlivres gratuitement  l'origine, je vais pas plaindre ces pauvres chauffeurs non de vouloir entretenir a.

----------


## Shirraz

> Plus je lis les discussions ici plus je suis content de vivre en Suisse
> Sinon les projets de lois en France sont-ils toujours autant nombriliste et centr sur une personne ?
> Et pourquoi ne pas faire que des petits changement et pas un gros changement qui va pass moins que ce qui est prvu.


Parce que t'es un conservateur de gauche et incapable d'imaginer qu'on puisse tre rformiste de droite ?? Bon, dit comme a a n'a pas de sens, mais plus grand chose n'a de sens aujourd'hui en politique... ::aie:: 





> Il est toujours plus facile de rejeter la faute sur l'etat/les politiques et ensuite de manifester lorsque le moindre 'privilege' est remis en question. Du oup c'est la faute de l'etat, mais on se plaind aussi de la centralisation cf posts plus haut. Bref comme d'hab on veux le beurre, la creme, la cremiere, mais sans meme payer. Quand je cois les propos tenus ici, je me dis qu'en tant que francais on a tous ce que l'on merite.
> 
> Ps le mouvement nuit debout est une savante operation comm.


Ouais, les gens sont trs souvent "stupides", je suis d'accord... Mais du coup on fait quoi ?? On leur supprime tout droit de manifester ou de voter, ou on se dit que notre problme principal ne se trouve pas dans les chiffres de Bercy mais au coeur mme de notre socit, construite sur un modle stable "quand tout va bien" mais qui capote au moindre obstacle ?? Une socit construite sur un modle sur-anne vers lequel on tente sans arrt de nous rammener : celui de l'Homme-outil, de l'Homme qui doit travailler, de l'Homme dont la valeu de la vie se rsume  la valeur de qu'il a "mrit" (c'est  dire son salaire, sa retraite), celui de l'Homme dont on exige une responsabilit, mais pas pour lui, pour "la socit"... Bien sr que tout le monde gueule quand on touche  un privilge, parce qu'on est "lev" comme a, pas comme "rvolutionnaire des droits de l'Homme" qui protge des acquis qui font de notre socit un monde meilleur, mais des "auto-satisfaits par l'influence externe" pour qui trancher dans leurs privilges c'est supprimer la reconnaissance sociale pour laquelle on nous apprends  diriger nos vies...





> @marco et cie: 
> De plus si on demande a l'etat de s'occuper de tout il ne faut pas etre surpris de vivre dans un pays hyper centralise.
> 
> voila le rapport.


Peut-tre parce que tout est finalement vici ?? "Social-libral" n'est mme pas ce qu'on pense tre de nos jours, et avec quoi on caractrise notre gouvernement actuelle. Le libralisme ce n'est pas le libralisme conomique comme le pratique notre "ennemi de la finance" et sa clique, mais c'est Rawls, Locke ou de Tocqueville, c'est considrer que l'tat doit s'assurer que son peuple est "libre", libre de mener sa vie comme il le consent, libre de russir sans obstacles d'ordre conomique ou sociaux, libre de faire des choix vritablement personnels. 

Parce que le libralisme "vritable", c'est s'assurer que chacun possde des droits qui sont au dessus de tout, y compris de l'Etat, mais qu'aujourd'hui on nous explique que nos droits sont soumis  la croissance,  la balance import/export, au terrorisme,  la fraude d'une minorit (qu'elle soit  la CAF ou au Panama), etc...


Perso je suis horrifi quand on parle des "talents gchs" ou de la "fuite des cerveaux"... Parce que a ne pose problme qu'au regard de notre sacro-sainte croissance, parce que "a ne sert pas la France"... Moi j'y vois un autre drame : celui d'un pays qui maintient cote que cote des biais  tout les tages  partir mme du moment de notre naissance, qui privilgie des modles qu'il estime "bons pour lui" et laisse sur le bas-cot tout ce qui n'a pas certaines valeurs ajouts, aussi superficiels soient-elles, jusqu' ce qu'il se rendent compte qu'au final on est pas si inutile "pour la croissance"...

----------


## youtpout978

Trs clich ce que tu dis parfois mermich, je ne pense pas que les gens soient contre les rformes en gnral mais contre des rformes qui ne font que les dsavantags sans aucune contrepartie c'est normal, pour cette loi travail je ne vois pas o est l'avantage pour le salari, surtout que c'est mme pas sur qu'elle cre de l'emploi  terme, on a l'impression que les entreprises ne seront mme plus cadr et que c'est elle mme qui vont s'autocadrer  ::mouarf:: 

Il y a le problme de l'Europe aussi, aujourd'hui toutes les rformes et dcision prises sont faite avec l'aval de l'Europe, la plupart du temps ce qui nous est soumis c'est ce qui avait t dcid au niveau Europen ..

----------


## Grogro

> @marco et cie: 
> De plus si on demande a l'etat de s'occuper de tout il ne faut pas etre surpris de vivre dans un pays hyper centralise.
> 
> voila le rapport.


C'est plutt parce que l'on vit dans un tat ultra centralis, pour des raisons historiques, que ltat se mle de tout. N'inversons pas les causalits, et je ne suis mme pas sr que causalit il y ait.

----------


## macslan

> C'est plutt parce que l'on vit dans un tat ultra centralis, pour des raisons historiques, que ltat se mle de tout.


mais s'occupe de rien ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Est-ce que c'est le peuple qui ne veut rien changer ou les politiques qui font tout pour rester en place, il y a qu' voir cette nouvelle rgle pour les prsidentielles sur l'quit du temps de parole ...
> On a de plus en plus de mouvement populaire comme Nuit debout qui commence  se propager au reste du monde.


Les politiques sont issus du peuple, c'est pas une race d'extra-terrestres qui s'auto-reproduit...

Les politiques  la Dassault ou Fabius c'est un peu comme Bill Gates ou Zuckerberg, on les voit beaucoup mais il ne sont pas vraiment reprsentatifs de l'lu ou de l'informaticien moyen (bon courage pour dfinir l'lu ou l'informaticien moyen au passage).

----------


## mermich

oui c'est caricatural ce que je dis, mais tout le reste du sujet l'est aussi.

Maintenant partons du constant inverse, il y a 10% de chomage, donc les chomeurs ne sont pas content, mais les employeurs ne sont pas forcement convaincu par les candidats. 

D'apres toi avec 10% de chome de quel cote de la balance est l'offre et la demande , c'est aussi simple que cela.

Donc si moi employeur je suis en position de force j'utilise cette position de force c'est aussi simple que cela. Avec 3% de chomage un loi comme celle-ci ne serai meme pas imaginer, mais comme le dit jafar: "A situation desesperee, mesure desesperee".

Pour les politiques, on a ce que l'on merite. Mais de plus en plus on a un nouveau sujet de plainte : c'est la faute a l'europe ( qu'on a choisis/votee et ou on a faire elire des deputes).

Ps se plaindre, ne fait pas avancer les choses, si vous etes pas content, allez-vous meme faire de la politique, proposez quelque chose. Par exemple ici, quelles sont vos propositions sur le contrat de travail ?

Moi par exemple je vis dans un pays ou l'on peut me licensier en une semaine, sans meme avoir commis de faute. Je dis pas qu'il faut en arriver-la, mais qu'il serai bon d'ouvrir un peu les yeux sur ce qui se passe ailleurs.

----------


## Grogro

Les chiffres officiels du chmage ont toujours t violemment maquills, dans tous les pays (exemples : USA, magouilles statistiques sur la population active, UK : zero-hour jobs, Allemagne : mini-jobs). Les chiffres des statistiques europennes sont souvent plus indicateurs, mais pas suffisants. Il est plus intressant de voir le taux d'activit, et l'volution de celui-ci sur une longue priode.

Au fait, juste pour rappel puisque je l'ai dj mentionn : le droit du travail est bien plus "flexible" en France qu'en Allemagne. Un CDI est BIEN plus facile  rompre qu'un CDD. Le CDI est un contrat bien plus flexible qu'on ne le pense, contrairement au CDD.

----------


## mermich

La methode de comptage des chomeurs n'a pas changee, donc quelque soit le chiffre entre 3% et 10% il y a un ecart. du coup avec methode de maquillage egal, tu pourra convenir que le taux de chomage en france est plus eleve qu'avant.

On peut donc conclure qu'il y a plus de demandeurs d'enploi en proportion qu'avant, donc que le 'patronnat' a plus de pouvoir.


Et pour le cote flexible oui et non, meme si en theorie c'est 'flexible' la complexite du code du travail fait que personne n'y comprends rien. Mais avec ton exemple allemand on se retrouve avec les fameuses conventions collectives qui prennent le pas sur la lois, qui est le fer de lance de l'opposition a la loi.

----------


## youtpout978

> Les politiques sont issus du peuple, c'est pas une race d'extra-terrestres qui s'auto-reproduit...
> 
> Les politiques  la Dassault ou Fabius c'est un peu comme Bill Gates ou Zuckerberg, on les voit beaucoup mais il ne sont pas vraiment reprsentatifs de l'lu ou de l'informaticien moyen (bon courage pour dfinir l'lu ou l'informaticien moyen au passage).


Je parle essentiellement de ceux qui propose et vote des lois, pas du maire ou autre instance local, et dans ce cas la majorit c'est des hommes blancs d'un certains ge et d'un certain niveau social, donc trs peu reprsentatif de l'ensemble du peuple Franais.





> Ps se plaindre, ne fait pas avancer les choses, si vous etes pas content, allez-vous meme faire de la politique, proposez quelque chose. Par exemple ici, quelles sont vos propositions sur le contrat de travail ?


Faire de la politique disons c'est entr dans le jeu et continuer ces conneries, j'ai fais des propositions comme la possibilit  l'employ de dmissionner et avoir le droit au chmage (l'employeur aura plus de faciliter pour dgager ses employs pourquoi l'employ n'en n'aurai pas plus pour partir lui aussi), mais pas sur qu'une telle loi aurait vraiment un impact sur le march du travail, peut tre en facilitant la cration et la gestion d'entreprise a pousserait plus de gens  crer la leur je sais qu'il existe des rgimes comme l'autoentrepreneur mais c'est bien pour dbuter pas pour faire durer une activit.

----------


## mermich

> Faire de la politique disons c'est entr dans le jeu et continuer ces conneries


C'est sur que se plaindre c'est super productif.

Maintenant ta proposition, voila ce qui va se passer:
Employe : je viens pas au travail, ou si peu  je m'en foux de toiPatron: si tu ne viens pas bosser je te licensie pour faute grave ( donc pas de chomage)Employe: ah non c'est moi qui demissionne.

Avec ta solution le patron est prive de baton, et l'employe est roi (donc plus de licensiement pour faute, ou quoique ce soit). On apporche la situationd des intermittant du spectacle qui font plomber la dette, c'est parfait. 

De plus avec ta solution on augmente forcement le nombre de chomeurs, donc le cout, tu veux encore ajouter des taxes sur le dos des contribuables qui bossent ?

La situation n'est pas simple, mais a force d'idees simplistes, on devient tous cons.

----------


## youtpout978

> C'est sur que se plaindre c'est super productif.


Pourquoi penser forcment que les gens vont faire a, surtout que le licenciement pour faute grave tu as le droit au chmage donc ton scnario est caduc.
En plus les droits chmage ne sont pas illimit, donc il pourra pas abus surtout avec un tel passif pas sr qu'il trouve beaucoup de boulot par la suite.

Dans mon cas je me suis lanc dans l'entrepreneuriat j'espre un jour recrut, mais j'ai plus l'impression qu'on arrive  une poque o il n'y a pas assez de travail pour tout le monde, que faire si a continue comme a, mettre en marge une partie de la socit, faire un systme de tig pas forcment utile mais histoire de dire on les fait travailler contre une rmunration ...

----------


## Vinicius

Mermich j'ai lu tes interventions : 
Les "rformes" qui sont proposes par les gouvernement successifs sont tous des reculs sociaux, c'est donc bien qu'il y ait des gens pour gueuler non ?
Hollande a t lu pour appliquer une politique de gauche son mandat est beaucoup plus  droite que Sarkozy. Donc les gens se rendent compte aprs l'exprience du TCE de 2005 rejet mais appliqu quand mme, que la dmocratie reprsentative ne fonctionne plus. Le "vous avez vt pour a" que tu nous sors ne tient plus. C'est le sens du mouvement "Nuit debout" que tu traites d'opration de com. Les gens veulent s'approprier la politique qu'on leur confisque. Quoi de plus lgitime ?

----------


## yento

> C'est sur c'est la faute aux politiques:
> si les taxis sont dans la rue a la moindre reformesi camionneurs qui bloquent les routes a la moindre reformesi les etudiants qui sont dans les rue pour la moindre reforme (oulalala j'ai pas de cdi mais je veux pas non plus avor de cdd donc je suis pas content)si les notaires bloquent la moindre reforme de leurs baremes.si les pharmatiens bloquent les rues car ils refusent la concurrence.si les fonctionnaire sont dans les rues car on se rends compte qu'une bonne partie sert a riensi les agriculteur sont dans les rues car ils veulent de l'argent ( mais bloquent egalement la concurrence cf ferme des 1000 porcs).
> 
> Il est toujours plus facile de rejeter la faute sur l'etat/les politiques et ensuite de manifester lorsque le moindre 'privilege' est remis en question. Du oup c'est la faute de l'etat, mais on se plaind aussi de la centralisation cf posts plus haut. Bref comme d'hab on veux le beurre, la creme, la cremiere, mais sans meme payer. Quand je cois les propos tenus ici, je me dis qu'en tant que francais on a tous ce que l'on merite.


La constante dans tout a c'est bien les politiques qui reviennent en arrire systmatiquement au bout de trois manifs.

----------


## Zirak

> La constante dans tout a c'est bien les politiques qui reviennent en arrire systmatiquement au bout de trois manifs.


La constante c'est surtout que les gouvernements tapent toujours sur les mmes, au lieu de rformer chez ceux qui s'en mettent pleins les fouilles.

C'est facile pour Mermich de donner son avis, il ne vit pas en France...

Qu'il vienne/revienne y habiter, et quand nos lites pondront une loi qui diminuera de 20 ou 30% ses revenus, on verra bien si il ne va pas gueuler dans la rue...

----------


## Bousk

> Pour les politiques, on a ce que l'on merite.


J'ai pas l'impression d'avoir mrit quoi que ce soit quand je vois les mmes dinosaures plus vieux que mes parents, certains que mes grand-parents, depuis toujours dans cet incroyable paysage politique des plus statique.  ::roll:: 
C'est juste des meubles, qui se crent leurs magouilles et se sont bien arnachs au sol. Preuve s'il en est, cette dernire proposition contre le temps de parole quitable.

----------


## Saverok

> Les "rformes" qui sont proposes par les gouvernement successifs sont tous des reculs sociaux, c'est donc bien qu'il y ait des gens pour gueuler non ?


Quand une conomie va bien (5% de croissance ou plus, excdent budgtaire, etc.)
C'est parfaitement normal de redistribuer et d'accorder de grandes avances dites "sociales".
Aprs tout, un Etat n'a pas vocation  s'enrichir.
Alors qu'on est pu accorder des avantages sociaux dans les 60-70, rien de plus normal et lgitime.

Maintenant, quand une conomie et moribonde, voir dcroissante : que fait on ?
Est-ce qu'on ne se retrousse pas les manches ?
Est-ce qu'on ne libre pas un peu les initiatives ?
Est-ce qu'on ne donne pas un peu d'air aux acteurs de la croissances pour qu'ils fassent leur job : du business ?
Alors oui, cela signifie de renoncer  quelques avantages acquis depuis des dcennies mais est-ce mal ?
Les situations conomiques nationales et mondiales ont volues depuis des dcennies, pourquoi le "modle social" franais serait condamner  l'inertie ?
On ne redistribue que l'argent que l'on a.
Si les caisses sont vides, il est logique de redistribuer moins, sinon rien.

Cette anne, les dficits seront infrieurs  ceux prvus.
Certains disent "gnial, une cagnotte !!"
Mais quel foutage de gueule !!
Un dficit moins important reste un dficit.
Il n'y a aucune cagnotte  dpenser mais uniquement des dettes qui augmentent moins vites que prvues (mais qui augmentent quand mme).

Alors oui, on va devoir se rsigner  abandonner quelques acquis sociaux.
Maintenant on peut choisir comment a se passe ou bien finir comme la Grce.

----------


## mermich

@Zirak : comme qui dirais: 'la france tu l'aimes ou tu la quittes'

Qu'il vienne/revienne y habiter, et quand nos lites pondront une loi qui diminuera de 20 ou 30% ses revenus, on verra bien si il ne va pas gueuler dans la rue...

Car la proposition de loi actuelle baisse les revenus de 20 ou 30 %, j'ai manque un truc ou l'imaginaire collectif n'a jamais ete aussi puissant ? 
Cela me fait penser aux manifs de pour le mariage homosexuel, ou les gens manifestaient pas contre le mariage mais contre la potentielle adoption. Bref, sans rapport direct,mais dans le doute on manifeste.

----------


## Zirak

> Snip


Ou on peut rpartir plus quitablement les richesses, en donnant une part un peu plus importante  la personne qui a effectivement produit cette richesse, plutt qu' des actionnaires ou  des gens qui en ont dj tellement qu'ils ne savent plus quoi en faire...


Pourquoi un salari devrait avoir le droit entre bosser mal = perte d'emploi ou bosser bien = salaire pas top alors que pour un grand patron : bosser bien = augmentation  X chiffres ou bosser mal = parachute dor de X millions ?

Dj en quoi ruiner une boite et mettre X personnes au chmage, mrite de recevoir une grosse prime de dpart ?

----------


## Grogro

> Quand une conomie va bien (5% de croissance ou plus, excdent budgtaire, etc.)
> C'est parfaitement normal de redistribuer et d'accorder de grandes avances dites "sociales".
> Aprs tout, un Etat n'a pas vocation  s'enrichir.
> Alors qu'on est pu accorder des avantages sociaux dans les 60-70, rien de plus normal et lgitime.
> 
> Maintenant, quand une conomie et moribonde, voir dcroissante : que fait on ?
> Est-ce qu'on ne se retrousse pas les manches ?
> Est-ce qu'on ne libre pas un peu les initiatives ?
> Est-ce qu'on ne donne pas un peu d'air aux acteurs de la croissances pour qu'ils fassent leur job : du business ?
> ...


Ce qui ne veut strictement rien dire, et n'a aucun rapport. 

Accessoirement, la dette publique n'est absolument pas un problme prioritaire en France, encore moins avec des taux d'intrts quasiment ngatifs (ils le sont mme sur certaines obligations). La France est considre comme l'un des emprunteurs les plus fiables au monde. Pourquoi ? Parce que la France paye toujours ses dettes. Le dernier dfaut souverain de la France date de 1812. La charge de la dette est encore bien trop importante,  40 milliards par an, mais elle se rsorbe fortement depuis quelques annes. Pourquoi ? A cause de la chute des taux d'intrts. La dette de la France est une mauvaise dette, a on le sait, car c'est massivement un endettement structurel li aux cots de fonctionnement et  une politique sociale critiquement complexe, qui n'a jamais t rforme. Le moteur de la croissance, c'est l'investissement public (trs faibles depuis le milieu des annes 90), et l'investissement des entreprises. Quant au ratio dette sur PIB, ce qu'il faut regarder c'est l'endettement total d'un pays, quand on arrive  l'valuer : dette publique, dette hors bilan, endettement des mnages, endettement du secteur priv non financier, endettement du secteur financier. Ce qui nous sauve, c'est que les mnages sont trs peu endetts en France. 

Le march du travail n'est plus un problme en France, contrairement  ce que voudraient nous faire croire des idologues qui n'ont jamais travaill de leur vie. Le march du travail n'a pas besoin d'tre rform, si ce n'est  la marge (corriger les effets de seuil par exemple). Par contre la scurit sociale et les retraites ont besoin de l'tre (intelligemment). Ainsi que le march du logement. On y pense rarement, mais c'est une cause majeure de chmage structurel.

----------


## Zirak

> Car la proposition de loi actuelle baisse les revenus de 20 ou 30 %, j'ai manque un truc ou l'imaginaire collectif n'a jamais ete aussi puissant ?


Cela s'appelle un "exemple"...

Le droit de rler (car au final ce n'est que a, vu qu'on se fera entuber de toutes faons, encore heureux que quitte  se faire enfler, on ait encore le droit de s'en plaindre), ne se limite pas aux cas de baisses de revenus de 20  30% hein... 

Il y a des gens / familles, pour qui une baisse de ne serait-ce que 5/10% ou avoir une situation plus prcaire (sans forcment perdre en salaire) peut tre un problme au quotidien.

Donc oui, c'est facile de critiquer quand on est pas concern, je te souhaite de ne jamais l'tre.

----------


## Mat.M

> Aprs tout, un Etat n'a pas vocation  s'enrichir.
> Alors qu'on est pu accorder des avantages sociaux dans les 60-70, rien de plus normal et lgitime.


attention tu fais la confusion entre deux choses diffrentes.

La premire vocation de l'Etat c'est de grer la fonction publique tout ce qui est gouvernemental l'appareil excutif, lgislatif.
La redistribution des avantages sociaux ne relve pas de l'Etat mais des accords entre partenaires sociaux bref le MEDEF, FO, la CGT, la CGPME,la CFTDT
Cependant oui le ministre du travail et le chef de l'Etat a un droit de regard l-dessus.

Ensuite ce sont les cotisations salariales qui financent le systme merci de ne pas mlanger les choses.




> Est-ce qu'on ne donne pas un peu d'air aux acteurs de la croissances pour qu'ils fassent leur job : du business ?


je ne vois pas trop le rapport; en France on est libre de crer une entreprise ou pas.

Si tu veux faire une leve de fond et emprunter des millions d'euros pour crer ton entreprise, personne ne t'en empche !

Ce sont aux entreprises de gagner de l'argent et donc de payer les salaris correctement j'ai dj crit cette remarque.

Donc faut arrter la mauvaise fois surtout que l'Etat a accord des crdits d'impt au titre du CICE.
Mais les entreprises n'ont rien fait pour embaucher plus donc encore une fois tu fais preuve de mauvaise foi..

----------


## yento

> "Ce sont aux entreprises de gagner de l'argent et donc de payer les salaris correctement j'ai dj crit cette remarque."


Les payes sont super hautes en France. Un salaire parisien est  peu prs au mme niveau qu'un salaire Londonien maintenant que la Livre anglaise qui est tombe a 1.20

La dernire offre de merde de SSII qu'on m'a faite  Lyon revient  3034  de salaire par mois pay par l'entreprise.
Une fois enlev les charges (~36% du brut), les autres charges (~25% du brut) et l'impots sur le revenu (0  30% par tranche), a m'aurait fait un chque d'environ 1552   la fin du mois.

Si vous vous demandez combien cotent tous les avantages sociaux que vous avez en France (scu, chomage, retraite, ...), c'est 1500 euros par mois pour un clibataire sans enfants et sans aucune aides.

[troll] A titre de comparaison le billet d'avion easyjet pour quitter la France m'a cout seulement 69 euros, avec un supplment bagage de 25kg [/troll].

----------


## Vinicius

> Quand une conomie va bien (5% de croissance ou plus, excdent budgtaire, etc.)
> C'est parfaitement normal de redistribuer et d'accorder de grandes avances dites "sociales".
> Aprs tout, un Etat n'a pas vocation  s'enrichir.
> Alors qu'on est pu accorder des avantages sociaux dans les 60-70, rien de plus normal et lgitime.
> 
> Maintenant, quand une conomie et moribonde, voir dcroissante : que fait on ?
> Est-ce qu'on ne se retrousse pas les manches ?
> Est-ce qu'on ne libre pas un peu les initiatives ?
> Est-ce qu'on ne donne pas un peu d'air aux acteurs de la croissances pour qu'ils fassent leur job : du business ?
> ...


L'conomie n'a jamais t florissante dans l'histoire de l'humanit qu'en 2016, elle le sera encore plus en 2017. Pour la bonne raison que les gains de productivit raliss par exemple par l'informatique sont monstrueux donc l'argent coule  flot. Il est juste confisqu, planqu dans des paradis fiscaux, pris en otages par les banques,  et par quelques puissants qui ont tout intrt  ce que rien ne change. Pour l'instant  tout est verrouill :  la tlvision quelques conomistes toujours les mmes, sponsoriss par les puissants viennent dbiter leur catchisme et le rsultat est que la plupart des gens se le sont appropri et ont fini par croire  ces inepties.  

Au dix-neuvime sicle un conomiste avait propos que tout ouvrier remplac par une machine devait recevoir une rente quivalente  la production de cette machine. C'aurait d tre une premire tape de la construction d'une vie meilleure. Seulement cet argent est all ailleurs, selon la bible du capitalisme c'tait tout  fait normal. Et l'ouvrier a eu le droit  une maigre pension l'allocation chmage. Et en plus on le culpabilise et on le traite de feignant. Son chmage arrange le patron qui peut ainsi payer ce qui lui reste d'ouvrier moins cher. 

On pourrait tous vivre une formidable existence car on en a les moyens : au lieu de cela, pour faire plaisir  trois connards milliardaires, on est tous  trimer submergs par le boulot quand on en a un pour difficilement finir le mois. Et il y en a parmi nous  trouver a normal ou ncessaire.

----------


## Escapetiger

> La diffrence entre un petit et un gros changement, c'est la consquence : une petite ou une grosse grve SNCF


... et une crativit sans gal au monde de nos ingnieurs diplms cf. La Chanson du Dimanche  ::mrgreen::  ...

----------


## RyzenOC

> On pourrait tous vivre une formidable existence car on en a les moyens : au lieu de cela, pour faire plaisir  trois connards milliardaires, on est tous  trimer submergs par le boulot quand on en a un pour difficilement finir le mois. Et il y en a parmi nous  trouver a normal ou ncessaire.


C'est vrai qu'il faudrait impos un patrimoine d'une valeur maximal. Parce qu'un type qui a une fortune de 1  milliards ou 10  milliards, franchement sa change quoi pour lui ?
Il capitalise une grosse d'argent qui ne lui sert a rien, encore si il l'investissait entirement dans la cration de nouvelles entreprises par exemple...

Bill Gates il a donn la moiti de sa fortune  l'Afrique mais l'autre moiti elle lui sert a quoi, le mec il y'a dj une baraque de 3km^2, 50 voitures de luxe,... qu'es ce qu'il lui faut de plus ?

----------


## macslan

> C'est vrai qu'il faudrait impos un patrimoine d'une valeur maximal. Parce qu'un type qui a une fortune de 1  milliards ou 10  milliards, franchement sa change quoi pour lui ?
> Il capitalise une grosse d'argent qui ne lui sert a rien, encore si il l'investissait entirement dans la cration de nouvelles entreprises par exemple...
> 
> Bill Gates il a donn la moiti de sa fortune  l'Afrique mais l'autre moiti elle lui sert a quoi, le mec il y'a dj une baraque de 3km^2, 50 voitures de luxe,... qu'es ce qu'il lui faut de plus ?


Ben de dvelopper une "nouvelle mthode" d'apprentissage de math mais de faire que ses filles  lui ne vont pas dans une cole qui l'enseigne

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Le gouvernement envisagerait dutiliser le 49.3 pour faire passer la nouvelle loi sur le travail*
*en cas de visibilit insuffisante  lAssemble*

Le texte du projet de loi sur le travail port par Myriam El Khomri qui arrive en sance publique le mardi 3 mai 2016 et dont le vote final est prvu pour le 17 mai prochain ne semble pas avoir toutes les chances de son ct pour passer  lAssemble nationale. En effet, daprs des informations relayes par Le Point, les dputs socialistes du parlement ont procd   un dcompte pour justement faire le point sur les soutiens dont dispose le gouvernement pour que le projet de loi puisse tre adopt. Il en ressortirait que les opposants au projet de loi y compris dans le camp socialiste sont trop importants pour que le  gouvernement puisse se procurer une visibilit suffisante. Cette donne pourrait faire que ce dernier dcide de passer au 49.3 pour faire adopter la trs controverse loi sur le travail. Cest en tout cas ce que laisse entendre une source gouvernementale qui confie au Point que  le gouvernement envisage en effet de passer la loi au 49.3 . 

Les frondeurs dans le parti socialiste ne facilitent pas du tout la tche pour le gouvernement. En effet, un membre du parti socialiste qui a t cit par Le Point dclare quil y a  une trentaine de frondeurs au sein du parti qui voteront contre  le projet de loi, mais ce qui est plus inquitant pour lui cest le fait quil y ait encore  une cinquantaine de dputs modrs qui refusent de rpondre quand on leur demande sils vont voter le texte . Certains dputs pensent mme que loption du 49.3 est mieux pour eux, car cela les ddouane de toute responsabilit vis--vis de leurs lecteurs lors des prochaines lections lgislatives. 

Le projet de loi sur le travail port par Myriam El Khomri a fait couler beaucoup dencre depuis la fuite du texte dans la presse et a fait lobjet de plusieurs critiques de la part des opposants  ce projet, dont les travailleurs syndicaux, les mouvements de jeunesse entre autres. Le texte a depuis t retravaill en commission pour notamment remettre la refonte du Code du travail  2018, mieux prendre en compte les questions relatives aux drives sexistes et mieux protger les mres contre les licenciements abusifs aprs une maternit. Lamende prvue pour une entreprise qui licencierait de manire abusive un de ses employs suite  un fait avr de discrimination, de harclement sexuel ou suite  une maternit a t plafonne  lquivalent de 6 mois de salaire.

La validit des nouvelles rgles des accords majoritaires en ce qui concerne larticle 3 du projet de loi relatif  la dure du travail, des repos et des congs a t reporte au premier janvier 2017 par la commission et la  gnralisation des accords majoritaires au premier septembre 2019 a t supprime . Les petites et moyennes entreprises nont pas t oublies par la commission de travail du projet de loi. En effet les mesures concernant les licenciements conomiques  larticle 30 du projet de loi ont t assouplies pour les PME pour donner  ces dernires plus de marge de manuvre dans un contexte conomique dltre.

Source : Le Point

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que le gouvernement puisse en arriver au 49.3 pour faire passer ce projet de loi ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le projet de loi de Myriam El Khomri prvoit que les Franais puissent travailler plus, il sera prsent en conseil des ministres le 9 mars

----------


## Squisqui

Entre un excutif anti-dmocratique et une lgislative passive pour protger leurs futurs mandats, on ne sait plus trop quoi penser.
Ce qui est sr, les grands patrons seront ravis d'avoir de la viande jetable de moins en moins cher.

----------


## nikau6

> [B][SIZE=4]Certains dputs pensent mme que loption du 49.3 est mieux pour eux, car cela les ddouane de toute responsabilit vis--vis de leurs lecteurs lors des prochaines lections lgislatives.


Les dputs raisonnant comme cela sont indignes de la fonction qu'ils occupent. Dehors les parasites..!

----------


## dkmix

Bonjour,
Pensez-vous que le site Dveloppez soit le meilleur endroit pour discuter politique ?
Ce n'est pas la premire discussion politique que je rencontre sur ce forum. 
Personnellement je doute que ce soit judicieux. Il existe plthore de forums politiques, gnralistes, de rseaux sociaux et autres plateformes qui traiteront ce sujet mieux que sur Dveloppez.
Lorsque je viens sur Dveloppez, je souhaite lire des articles, des discussions, obtenir des informations de qualit sur le dveloppement et/ou l'informatique...

----------


## Glutinus

C'est quand mme intressant de voir l'actualit politique vue par les informaticiens. Il y a des sections divers et ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on retrouve des centres d'intrts de la plupart des informaticiens et ce qu'il y a d'extrieur.

De plus l'emploi nous touche beaucoup, c'est un forum professionnel. Il y a beaucoup de personnes qui passent dans la section emploi pour poser des questions sur les recrutements, les SSII, le droit du travail, la convention Syntec.

De plus a peut tre intressant de parler Emploi et Loi du travail, vu qu'il y a une forme spciale d'emploi dans l'IT qu'est la prestation de service via ESN/SSII, qui plus est semble majoritaire. Souvent cette ambivalence pose problme (o est mon lieu de travail habituel ? le sige de ma SSII ou mon client chez qui je suis depuis deux ans ?). 
Cette ambivalence est source de l'volution telle que voulue par le monde du travail franais => le consulting permet aux clients de ne pas recruter et de bnficier d'une ressource dont elle peut se dbarasser  tout moment... et cette tendance continue  voluer avec les employeurs qui demandent aux candidats de passer auto-entrepreneurs.

De plus on trouve des prestataires dans tous les domaines aujourd'hui : juridique, marketing, laboratoire...

Tout ce qui a attrait au travail est donc pertinent sur ce forum, qui plus est dans la section Emploi.

----------


## kiprok

> Lorsque je viens sur Dveloppez, je souhaite lire des articles, des discussions, obtenir des informations de qualit sur le dveloppement et/ou l'informatique...


L'un nempche pas l'autre...

Le sujet touche  l'emploi/la prcarisation et mme avec un regard tourn vers l'IT, la politique touche notre domaine. 
Certains corporatismes sont puissants (y compris dans notre domaine avec le syntec par exemple) et arrivent  se mobiliser/faire pression sur ce terrain (la politique). 

Il y a 22 pages de commentaires qui montrent que certains sont intresss par le sujet.

----------


## phili_b

> Bonjour,
> Pensez-vous que le site Dveloppez soit le meilleur endroit pour discuter politique ?
> Ce n'est pas la premire discussion politique que je rencontre sur ce forum.


Il y a plusieurs annes il me semble que les sujets trs politiques taient interdits sur developpez.net. 

Maintenant il y a une section entire  des forums  consacre  la politique sur developpez.net : "Actualits / Politique", sans doute que a gnre du click, mais a attire normment de trolls et d'activistes:  je n'y suis pas rest trs longtemps.

A ct de cette section le sujet sur la loi El Khomri n'est quasiment pas politique, et puis pour le coup, quoiqu'on pense de cette loi,  c'est quand mme un sujet concernant l'emploi quand mme, donc a a tout  fait sa place dans la section "Emploi".

Et pour parler de la loi, le gouvernement a mis tout le monde d'accord, c'est devenu une usine  gaz rejete autant par les reprsentants des salaris que les par les reprsentants des entreprises.

----------


## Aiekick

ils la veulent vraiment leur rvolution je penses, parler de 49.3 avec tout le bordel qu'il y a autour de ce projet de loi, c'est irresponsable.

quand au parasites qui pensent plus a leur mandats qu'a leurs lecteurs, ils n'ont rien a faire a une place d'lue.

malheureusement, c'est aussi le cas de notre gouvernement actuel, voir mme de tous les politiques.

notons les noms de ceux qui refusent de voter, un lue qui refuse de voter n'a pas a rester un lue.

----------


## Traroth2

49.3 + rpression ultra-violente des manifestants contre la loi, a commence  plus trop ressembler  un processus dmocratique, l...

----------


## -

Parce que la France est une dmocratie ? Alors qu'on n'a le choix qu'entre les mmes guignols depuis plus de 20 ans ? a ressemble plutt  une monarchie lue avec entretemps le droit pour le vulgus pecum de fermer sa gueule.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Deux solutions

1) Ils passent en forcent avec le 49-3, et ils se  mettent les lecteurs  dos.  avant les lections. Sachant qu'ils veulent se prsenter, j'en doute. Ils ont commenc les cadeaux dans ce but.

2) Ils abandonnent et passent pour des clowns. Peut tre la  moins pire des solutions  mon avis.

Dans tous les cas a fait dsordre. Dj qu'ils sont bas dans les sondages, ils vont finir par avoir une quotte ngative.

Ca dmontre encore une fois de plus, que l'intret collectif est moins important que leur plan de carrire.
Les belges taient pas si mal sans gouvernement.

----------


## Glutinus

Actuellement dans les derniers fils d'actualit, le 49.3 ne serait pas l'issue, mais pas plus que le retrait du texte.

Une modification ?

----------


## yento

Quand j'tais plus jeune, je croyais que le gouvernement avait un plan, et qu'il se dciderait  passer la loi OU a revenir en arrire, selon leur vision de comment grer le pays.

Maintenant j'ai compris qu'ils ont aucun plan pour l'avenir. Ils s'occupent juste en annonant une loi puis en revenant en arrire puis en lannonant  nouveau.

D'ici 6 mois ils finiront une fois de plus par rassembler un comit o ils dcideront officiellement de ne rien dcider, non pas parce qu'ils ont enfin dcid de prendre une dcision, mais parce qu'ils ont ralis qu'il n'a jamais t dcid en premier lieu que le comit avait le pouvoir de dcider quoi que ce soit.  ::aie::

----------


## RyzenOC

Pour comparer avec l'informatique:
Si j'tais prsident, je ferais des lois en bta test  l'chelle rgional, et si sa marche je fais une mise en production national. Sinon crtl+z
Actuellement sa me donne plus l'impression que le gouvernement lance une commande shell au pif dans le data center et qu'une lois du style <rm -fr /*> n'est pas improbable.

Et puis faudrait que Franois Hollande devienne agile aussi (pas que physiquement), 6 mois pour faire une update d'une lois, y'en as qui se font virer pour moins que sa....

Le mec ces pertinemment qu'il ne sera pas rlue, autant donc mettre le paquet, sa passe ou sa casse. Au pire il n'a rien a perdre, il a dj perdu sa femme, la moitie de ces ministres sont en prison, et ces partisans il n'en a plus beaucoup. Je comprend pas pourquoi il sencombre de ngociations/compromis inutile. Tu l'a fait passer ta loi, ou tu la retire, mais tu fais pas un code non indent, sans commentaire avec 50000 warning  la compilation.

----------


## Squisqui

> Si j'tais prsident, je ferais des lois en bta test  l'chelle rgional, et si sa marche je fais une mise en production national. Sinon crtl+z


Comme l'cotaxe. Une belle russite  ::aie::

----------


## renoo

> Les belges taient pas si mal sans gouvernement.


Oui c'est d'ailleurs la priode o la Belgique a sur-perform relativement  ses voisins dots d'un gouvernement. Dans le mme genre, on a eu sous la 4eme rpublique Henri Queille (plusieurs fois prsident du conseil) qui disait  Il n'est aucun problme assez urgent en politique qu'une absence de dcision ne puisse rsoudre  et  La politique n'est pas l'art de rsoudre les problmes, mais de faire taire ceux qui les posent. ... et c'tait les 30 glorieuses. 

Finalement, un peu de stabilit, financire, fiscale et sociale c'est peut tre mieux pour l'conomie qu'un coup  gauche (rgulation des loyers), un coup  droite (la loi travail), un coup n'importe quoi (construire des portiques et les dmonter pex).

----------


## Aeson

bon. vu que ce n est plus un forum sur l informatique... vous pensez quoi du livre de Nabilla ? on fait comment pour poster une nouvelle sur la giffle de Gilles Verdez ??

----------


## Kearz

> bon. vu que ce n est plus un forum sur l informatique... vous pensez quoi du livre de Nabilla ? on fait comment pour poster une nouvelle sur la giffle de Gilles Verdez ??


Libre  toi d'ouvrir les posts qui te plaisent dans la catgorie qui correspond.
Il y a bien les thmes "lectures" & "TV" donc si jamais tu voulais vraiment parler de a, personne ne t'en empcherait. 

Si les gens veulent parler politique, pourquoi pas? 
C'est des sujets qui te gne, quelqu'un t'as oblig  lire ce sujet?





> Les belges taient pas si mal sans gouvernement.


Est-ce qu'il aurait pu tenir 10 ans comme a? 

Par contre, il y a peut-tre une piste  creuser:
- Un gouvernement de affaire courante (gestion de crise, gestion des trucs type COP20, etc.)
- Un gouvernement de l'volution du pays (rformes & lois) ouvert uniquement 2 mois par an?

----------


## Aeson

> C'est des sujets qui te gne, quelqu'un t'as oblig  lire ce sujet?



C'est bien ce que je dis. Ca deviens n'importe quoi Dvp.com. Autant suivre les gens qui s'y connaisse sur Twitter. Ici ca fait deja un petit temp que ca devient un truc du genre Public.fr....

Il faudrait penser a enlever 'Club des developpeurs en IT pro' dans la bannieres d'ailleurs....

Si c'est pour parler de n'importe quoi autant aller sur Twitter et Facebook...

----------


## Zirak

Sur 95% des forums publics, tu ne parles pas QUE du sujet du forum, il y a toujours des sections prvues pour parler d'autre chose.

La il s'agit d'une loi li  l'emploi, (poste dans la section "emploi" justement, pas dans la section "C++"), qui concerne tous les corps de mtier donc l'informatique aussi, et je ne vois pas trop comment parler de loi, sans parler de politique ou des politiciens.

Aprs si le sujet ne t'intresse pas, libre  toi de ne pas le lire ou mme, si le forum est vraiment tomb aussi bas que tu le dis, libre  toi de ne pas y revenir.

----------


## Aeson

> La il s'agit d'une loi li  l'emploi, (poste dans la section "emploi" justement, pas dans la section "C++"),


Rien avoir avec l'informatique. Alors autant parler des Migrants et du FN. Du style quel est l'avenir de l'OpenSource si Marine serait presidente... Tous le monde a aussi un avis la dessus.

Maintenant c'est pas grave. Mais ne venez pas dire que c'est un forum pour les pro de l'IT c'est tous. Tous ca pour encore faire plus du bruit sur ces alcolo place de la republique...

----------


## Bousk

> La il s'agit d'une loi li  l'emploi, (poste dans la section "emploi" justement, pas dans la section "C++"),





> Rien avoir avec l'informatique.


Ha bon ?  ::weird:: 
J'ai, comme bon nombre de personnes ici, un *emploi* dans *l'informatique*. Tu vois vraiment pas le lien ?  ::weird::

----------


## Aeson

> J'ai, comme bon nombre de personnes ici, un emploi dans l'informatique. Tu vois vraiment pas le lien ?


oui. Comme j'ai dis on peut aussi lier Marine LePen a l'informatique. Donc allez-y faite un peut de promo pour elle vous avez raison... En cherchant vous trouverez bien un truc pour parler de Trump.... Si ca devient un forum politique allez-y.. vous ne savez pas dans quoi vous metez les pieds...

----------


## Zirak

> Rien avoir avec l'informatique.


C'est bien pour cela que c'est post dans la section "Emploi" et non dans une section consacre  un langage ou autre.

Les pro de l'IT, ils ont un emploi (pour la plupart), et je pense que a les intresse de savoir comment vont peut-tre voluer leurs contrats / conditions de travail.

Aprs si cela ne t'intresse pas, tu ne lis pas le sujet, je ne vois pas l'intrt d'en faire tout un pataqus.





> Alors autant parler des Migrants et du FN.


Ah mais on le fait aussi, dans la section politique.  ::aie:: 





> Mais ne venez pas dire que c'est un forum pour les pro de l'IT c'est tous


Les pro de l'IT sont des tres humains comme les autres, qui s'intressent aussi  d'autres sujets que l'informatique.

Du moment que l'on trouve toujours l'aide, les cours, et les news concernant l'informatique, je ne vois pas ce qui te gne dans le fait qu'il y ait aussi des articles sur autre chose ?   

Ce n'est pas incompatible d'tre spcialis dans un domaine, et d'aborder d'autres sujets...





> Tous ca pour encore faire plus du bruit sur ces alcolo place de la republique...


Ah c'tait donc a le problme... C'est tout de suite plus clair.

----------


## Glutinus

> Tous ca pour encore faire plus du bruit sur ces alcolo place de la republique...


Tu y es all Place de la Rpublique pour faire ce genre de commentaires ?
Ou alors tu te bases uniquement sur TF1 ou BFMTV ou whatever tu captes en Belgique.
J'ai pas vu plus de gens bourrs  Nuit Debout qu' un festival de musique ou Place Catalogne le 14 juillet. Y en a, ils foutent la merde, mais les participants de Nuit Debout font ce qu'il y a de mieux  faire : ils les ignorent.

----------


## Aeson

> Tu y es all Place de la Rpublique pour faire ce genre de commentaires ?


Oui. Et je ne parle meme pas des violences gratuite que j'y ai vu. Je ne serai pas fier d'etre francais si je l'etai....

----------


## Aiekick

vous connaissez la diffrence entre la dictature et la dmocratie ?

En dictature tu ferme ta gueule, et en dmocratie on tcoutes pas !!

----------


## Aeson

> En dictature tu ferme ta gueule, et en dmocratie on tcoutes pas !!


En pauvre petit.. T'arrive pas a te faire comprendre  ? Les autres ne sont pas d'accord avec tois ? Ils ne veulent pas faire ce que tu veus ? C'est pas pour ca que c'est tois qui a raison.

C'est pas pour ca qu'il faut utiliser la violence ! Surtous pour des trucs que vous ne comprenez meme pas et que vous n'avez meme pas lu. 95% de ceux qui vont la y vont pour en decoudre avec la police. C'est comme les supporters de foot. Des hooligan sans cervaux, rien de plus.

La democratie c'est pas de taper et de faire violence quand on n'est pas content ou d'accord... Ca s'apelle la civilisation.

----------


## Vivien46

> 95% de ceux qui vont la y vont pour en decoudre avec la police.


C'est une statistique que tu dtiens de quelle tude ? C'est admirable les gens qui balancent des pourcentages au hasard pour donner du crdit  leurs arguments, mais qui en fait ne font que les dcrdibiliser  ::roll::

----------


## Aeson

> mais qui en fait ne font que les dcrdibiliser


Je t'ecoute... Explique moi la loi et donne tes sources.  :;):

----------


## Vivien46

> Je t'ecoute... Explique moi la loi et donne tes sources.


Je n'avance aucune statistique ni pourcentage. C'est toi qui balance un "95%" qui sort de ton imagination.

----------


## psykokarl

La dmocratie ?

Systme ingnieux permettant de lgitimer la mise au pouvoir d'un aigrefin par le vote du "peuple", permettant ainsi aux votants dans l'opposition de balancer des invectives au camps d'en face. Mascarade entretenue par les syndicalistes, chanteur de varits et autres pigistes de l'information, pendant que l'lu lui s'en mets plein les poches  coup de rtrocommissions et de taxes diverses.

----------


## Aiekick

> En pauvre petit.. T'arrive pas a te faire comprendre  ? Les autres ne sont pas d'accord avec tois ? Ils ne veulent pas faire ce que tu veus ? C'est pas pour ca que c'est tois qui a raison.
> 
> C'est pas pour ca qu'il faut utiliser la violence ! Surtous pour des trucs que vous ne comprenez meme pas et que vous n'avez meme pas lu. 95% de ceux qui vont la y vont pour en decoudre avec la police. C'est comme les supporters de foot. Des hooligan sans cervaux, rien de plus.
> 
> La democratie c'est pas de taper et de faire violence quand on n'est pas content ou d'accord... Ca s'apelle la civilisation.


je ne prne pas la violence, ceci tant elle est parfois ncessaire contre certain type de personne quand tous les autres recours nont pas fonctionn.
Dans ma vie j'ai frapp a la tte une seul personne, tout bonnement parce que je sentait que c'tait le seul moyen qu'il comprendrais et qu'il me laisse tranquille. ca a march et je n'en suis pas fier pour autant.

rien a voir avec les dbordement de la nuit debout, dans chaque manif il y a des casseurs, leur but est soit, d'assouvir leur soif de haine, soit de discrditer un mouvement populaire et dmocratique.
quand je dit mouvement populaire et dmocratique, je vise tout les mouvement sociaux, qui consiste a dire qu'on est pas d'accord en manifestant pacifiquement, les mouvement amenant a la discutions et  la reflexion, etc...

la dmocratie, c'est le pouvoir au peuple. quand les lue ne tcoute pas et ne te serve plus. t'es cens faire quoi ? attendre patiemment en esprant que a ce remette tout seul dans le droit chemin ?

Il a fallu une rvolution pour aller vers la dmocratie, plus ca va et plus la dmocrate  la sourde oreille, il va peut tre falloir une autre rvolution pour revenir a une meilleure dmocratie.

par conviction je dirais qu'une dmocratie ne peut qutre phmre, car pour moi, la dmocratie et la dictature sont deux phnomnes cyclique. je sais on a pas de datas pour le dire, mais c'est ce que je pense.

Je dirais que: la dmocratie amne la libert, la libert amne le contrle, le contrle amne la dictature, qui amne au besoin dtre libre, qui amne a la dmocratie et ainsi de suite 

et j'ai l'impression qu'on est a la phase "contrle amne la dictature"

mais bon au fond ce sujet ne tintresse pas, ce que tu aimes c'est troller (quand je regarde les autres post que tu as fait), donc tu va sur les sujets ou ya moyen de trouver des avis passionn ! j'ai bon ?

----------


## Aeson

> elle est parfois ncessaire contre certain type de personne


Oui c'est vrai => "Qu'un sang impure abreuve nos sillons". Comme daesh quoi... Par apres faudra pas venir pleurer. Si tu cautionne l'utilisation de la violence pour forcer les personnes qui ne sont pas de ton avis t'es pas mieux qu'eux...




> la dmocratie, c'est le pouvoir au peuple


T'as t voter non ? Ah non c'est vrais la majorit des francais ne votent pas mais apres viennet se pleindre.... logic.




> quand les lue ne tcoute pas et ne te serve plus. t'es cens faire quoi ? attendre patiemment en esprant que a ce remette tout seul dans le droit chemin ?


Comprend les choses avant d'utiliser la violence. C'est comme ceux qui croivent avoir compris le Coran et qui utilise la violence. C'est la meme chose.

Si t'as pas encore compris que la violence ne fait qu'agraver les choses dans TOUS les cas j'espere pour tois que t'as 12 ans et qu'on t'apprendra encore ca un jour.

----------


## Tooth

> C'est comme ceux *qui croivent* avoir compris le Coran et qui utilise la violence. C'est la meme chose.


Mes yeux saignent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## phili_b

Aeson,

En fait c'tait une discussion majoritairement sur la loi sur le travail, et toi tu la politises encore plus qu'elle ne l'tait.

----------


## Aeson

La loi est gere par le politique.

----------


## Bousk

> Oui c'est vrai => "Qu'un sang impure abreuve nos sillons". Comme daesh quoi... Par apres faudra pas venir pleurer. Si tu cautionne l'utilisation de la violence pour forcer les personnes qui ne sont pas de ton avis t'es pas mieux qu'eux...


Si t'tais un peu moins stupide et un peu plus renseign...
Il s'agit d'un chant guerriers, le "sang impur" est dirig vers l'ennemi, quel qu'il soit. Ce n'est pas raciste ou religieux. Mais allez je t'accorde un demi-godwin pour la tentative.
La marseillaise tait  l'origine un chant pour la guerre contre l'Autriche, donc le sang impur est dans ce cas les autrichiens. Quand on l'a utilis pendant la 1 et 2 guerre mondiale, c'taient contre les allemands et leurs allis.




> La loi est gere par le politique.


Et ? Ici on parle de la loi. Ca te pose un quelconque problme ? Ou tu sais pas faire la part des choses ?
En citant Daesh, Marine le pen et j'en passe, t'es franchement pathtique.. en plus d'tre hors-sujet.

----------


## Aeson

> Si t'tais un peu moins stupide et un peu plus renseign...


Je connais tres bien l'histoire merci. 




> Il s'agit d'un chant guerriers


c'est bien ce que je dis. Utiliser la violence...




> Et ? Ici on parle de la loi.


Oui et vous critique le politique qui propose cette loi (elle sort pas du saint esprit pour rappel) sans savoir de quoi vous parlez. Et avec cela vous proner et justifier la violence car vous n'etes pas d'accord. C'est qui le stupide ??




> En citant Daesh, Marine le pen et j'en passe, t'es franchement pathtique.. en plus d'tre hors-sujet.


C'est ceux qui pronent la violence qui sont pathetique.....  Meme si vous essayer de trouver des excuses dans l'histoire de france vos pratique sont dbile. Allez decapit Hollande & Co tant que vous y etes..

----------


## Zirak

Sauf qu'ici personne ne prne la violence, ni  Nuit Debout d'ailleurs, c'est toi qui a dit que ce n'tait que des casseurs, et qui fait l'amalgame entre ces quelques casseurs qui sont prsents  toutes les manifestations, et qui profitent de l'effet de foule, avec le reste du mouvement qui manifeste pacifiquement.

De plus, tu politises encore un plus un sujet contre lequel tu as rl que cela n'avait rien  faire ici car il s'agissait justement de politique.


Bref, tu mlanges tout et te contredit tout seul.

----------


## Aeson

> Sauf qu'ici personne ne prne la violence


:




> elle est parfois ncessaire contre certain type de personne





> personne ne prne la violence, ni  Nuit Debout d'ailleurs


J'y etai. Ce que tu dis est TOTALEMENT FAUX




> De plus, tu politises encore un plus un sujet contre lequel tu as rl que cela n'avait rien  faire ici car il s'agissait justement de politique.


Vous vouliez ouvrir cette discussion donc allons-y. Le politique ca derape toujours. Mais a distance vous ne savez pas repondre par la violence... c'est con  :;):

----------


## Vivien46

> Vous vouliez ouvrir cette discussion donc allons-y. Le politique ca derape toujours. Mais a distance vous ne savez pas repondre par la violence... c'est con


A dfaut de violence, nos rponses ont au moins un semblant d'intelligence. a tombe bien, c'est exactement ce que l'on demande lors d'une discussion et d'un change d'opinions.

----------


## Aeson

> nos rponses ont au moins un semblant d'intelligence


T'as mal lu  alors...

----------


## CoderInTheDark

La dictature, c'est "ferme ta gueule", et la dmocratie, c'est "cause toujours". 
W Allen

C'est ce que je pense en ce moment.
Et qui me donne de moins en moins envie de voter.
Et en plus c'est dur de voter pour moi, il n'y arien de fais pour m'aider.
Une fois, on a faillit m'interdire d'aller dans l'isoloire avec une personne, qui devait m'aider  mettre le bon bulletin.
Maintenant je fais a  la maison  l'avance.

Nos chres dputs ont ils rviss leur rgime spcial de retraite, qui est dficitaire ?
Ont ils renonc  leur enveloppes mensuels ?
Les anciens prsidents, premiers ministres, ministres ont ils renoncs  leur avantages (voitures  avec chauffeur, bureaux, garde du corps, personnels dtachs, note de tlphone,...) ? Ca a cote chre.

Non, mais ils montent  les franais les uns contre les autres, pour faire diversion.

Moi en tant que handicap, je dois faire une dclaration tous les 3  mois en double ou triple. 
Pour des prestation qu'on me suspend assez rapidement. En ce moment,  comme j'ai travaill a leur semble ouche que j'ai pu touch un salaire de dveloppeur.
Je me demande comment font les fraudeurs, car  la moindre suspicion,j'ai droit  l'acharnement administratif.
Et je ne peux pas faire de la phobie administrative moi.
Pas de document en braille ou  lectronique , ou trs difficilememt. Je dois me faire aider. Heureusement que j'ai de l'aide.
Un jour quand j'en aurai marre je vais leur rpondre en braille.

Mme une fois j'ai t contrl par la scu, pour un arrt maladie, mon interlocutrice  m'a dit" Vous tes handicap et vous gagn autant". Je lui ai rpondu que j'avais des diplme  une formation et de l'exprience.

Les casseurs ne veulent rien construire, se sont soit des appariteurs de la police ou des anarchistes, qu'ils n'ont pas de propositions concrtes.  
Et a arrange bien le pouvoir pour discrditer un mouvement.

Quand je vous vois vous disputer entre vous a me laisse perplexe. Je suis peut tre  aveugle mais je suis le seul  voir, que les seules  tre perdants sont vous et moi, a peut vous rappeler la chanson de Steevie Wonder.

Moi a me rappelle surtout une rplique du film"je ne sais rien mais je dirais tout".
"c'est grce  tous ces cons l qu'on est puissants

----------


## Mat.M

> Oui c'est vrai => "Qu'un sang impure abreuve nos sillons". Comme daesh quoi... Par apres faudra pas venir pleurer. Si tu cautionne l'utilisation de la violence pour forcer les personnes qui ne sont pas de ton avis t'es pas mieux qu'eux...


1-on est hors-sujet

2-cher monsieur, pour votre gouverne, la France a toujours t une nation politiquement oriente vers la diplomatie et la rsolution des conflits,dans son Histoire rcente.
Et non partisane de la guerre.
_Ceci sans vouloir refaire un cours d'histoire.._

Je pense que vous connaissez trs mal ce pays, ce n'est pas parce que la langue est quasiment la mme ( et sans fautes d'orthographes  ::mrgreen:: ) que l'on peut forcment en comprendre intimement la culture.

Est-ce que je me permets une quelconque critique envers la monarchie du Plat Pays ?  ::roll::

----------


## Aeson

> 1-on est hors-sujet


pas du tous. Vous vouliez un sujet hors informatique li a une loi qui est propose par les politiciens que vous avez elu. Vous l'avez.




> la France a toujours t une nation politiquement oriente vers la diplomatie


oui efin... quand on conprend les paroles de l'hyme que vous chantez si fierement c'est loin d'etre le cas.... Quand on voit toutes les manifestations que vous faites avec pour seul but de raler pour le plaisir et de casser du flic non plus.




> Est-ce que je me permets une quelconque critique envers la monarchie du Plat Pays ?


D'abors je ne suis pas belge. J'habite actuellement en Belgique c'est tous. Et je ne critique pas la France mais l'hypochrisie qui ressort de toute vos anneries.

Et dans un pays comme la Belgique la monarchie a un role important. Vous avez un President de la REPUBLIQUE qui dois faire le beaux pour etre re-elu et en Belgique ils ont le Roi des BELGE qui represente le peuple face au gouvernement. Toute la difference est la. Et cela a ete prouv lors des problemes communautaire. Le seul a pouvoir resoudre le probleme etait le roi et il l'a fait. Personnelement je ne suis vraiment pas monarchiste mais dans le cas de la Belgique c'est utile. Mais bon, le francais regarde son nombril vous ne devez donc pas le savoir....  Et pour avoir vecu dans les 2 pays je peus vous assurer que la France est un tres beau et magnifique pays.. dommage qu'il y ai les francais....  Certain du moins.. mais ce devient une majorit. Regardez la ralit.. tous les cerveaux et les riche quitte la france. Ceux qui russise vienne de l'immigration...

Et pour info on a les politiques qu'on merite...

allais il me reste encore quelque points  :;):

----------


## Chauve souris

> Bonjour,
> Pensez-vous que le site Dveloppez soit le meilleur endroit pour discuter politique ?
> Ce n'est pas la premire discussion politique que je rencontre sur ce forum. 
> Personnellement je doute que ce soit judicieux. Il existe plthore de forums politiques, gnralistes, de rseaux sociaux et autres plateformes qui traiteront ce sujet mieux que sur Dveloppez.
> Lorsque je viens sur Dveloppez, je souhaite lire des articles, des discussions, obtenir des informations de qualit sur le dveloppement et/ou l'informatique...


La prcarit des dveloppeurs qui n'ont souvent t que des "_stagiaires en entreprises_" sous-pays ou pas du tout pays, tu connais ? Et bien avec cette loi a va aggraver la prcarit dans tous les domaines.

Pendant ce temps M. Carlos Ghosn (Renault) touche 760 SMIC pour une demi-journe de "_travail_" par jour. Du mme ordre pour son homologue de Peugeot et de tous ceux du CAC 40 qui se sont auto-augments alors que les sans-dents sont de plus en plus ratiboiss. Non, mes propos ne sont pas ceux d'un ignoble bolchevique le couteau entre les dents, je me contenterais de citer Henry Ford qui considrait que, dans une entreprise, les carts de salaires ne devaient pas tre suprieur de 1  15.

Mais je pense que la socit franaise n'est plus capitaliste mais retourne  un fodalisme de "_bien-ns_" qui se fiche pas mal que la misre augmente. D'ailleurs ses ultimes productions qui tournent essentiellement dans le secteur militaro-industriel ne concernent nullement les producteurs franais auxquels on cherche  rduire les salaires et les droits et, au contraire de Henry Ford et de sa Ford T qui en faisait des consommateurs, on ne se soucie que de rduire le niveau de vie de ces gens. Comme on ne peut plus augmenter les impts sur les revenus, vu qu'ils sont en baisse, on augmente alors, et pas qu'un peu, les impts locaux, sorte d'impts fodaux.

Note : vous me rtorquerez, avec raison, que l'ignoble bolchevique de l'poque ne rglait pas son compte  une socit capitaliste qui n'existait pas en Russie mais a une fodalit de plus en plus insupportable pour le peuple.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Tient on nous refait le coup de l'assistanat, je connais trs peu de gens vivant de ces aides vivant mieux que des gens qui travaillent, aprs certes il y a toujours des abus mais a ne justifie pas de supprimer ces aides, comme dlgu de plus en plus les frais de sant aux mutuelle prive.


C'est le discours haineux et habituel de ce que j'appelle "_les figaronautes_". La "_mentalit du larbin_" qui se gardera bien de critiquer les 760 SMIC de Carlos Ghosn et autres vritables assists du CAC 40 (qui fonctionnent tous plus ou moins avec les marchs de l'Etat). Je n'ai pas fait les calculs mais je pense que les magouilles de EDF et d'AREVA coteront bien plus cher que les RSA verss aux chmeurs et prcaires qui ne peuvent mme plus recevoir d'ASSEDIC.

Je n'ai que mpris et dgot pour ce genre d'intervenant.

Anecdote : A un journaliste qui tentait d'entraner Jean-Marie le Pen sur ce terrain s'est fait rtorquer que le chmeur "_il fallait bien le remonter sur le bateau avant de lui retirer son gilet de sauvetage_". Idem avec l'argument rabch du petit patron "_On se plaint du chmage, mais quand je cherche des travailleurs je n'en trouve pas_". Rponse de la bte immonde des mdias : "_Ah ? Et vous les payez combien ? Parce que si vous les payez correctement vous n'aurez aucun problme pour en trouver_".

Finalement les plus ignobles au niveau social ce sont... les socialistes. Et il n'y a pas besoin d'une marocaine d'importation pour produire une loi aussi nulle et la faire passer  coup de coups de menton et de 49.3 par notre catalan de service.

----------


## Mat.M

> pas du tous. Vous vouliez un sujet hors informatique li a une loi qui est propose par les politiciens que vous avez elu. Vous l'avez.


cette loi a une dimension politique parce que les acteurs conomiques comme les grands groupes du CAC40 et le MEDEF ont fait pression sur le gouvernement pour prparer ce projet de loi.

Ben oui tant donn que les grands groupes du CAC 40 sont financs en partie par des intrts trangers ( je vais me rpter, le chinois Donfeng qui est rentr au capital de Peugeot) , logiquement si on fait des investissement oui il faut que a rapporte et qu'on ait un retour sur investissement consquent.

Donc il faut verser les dividendes aux actionnaires, la politique et les hommes politiques n'ont rien  voir l-dedans enfin si un peu tant donn que l'Etat a des participations financires dans les grandes entrerprises
Donc logiquement oui la protection sociale , la scu tout a cote cher aux entreprises alors on va faire pression sur les salaires et le salari est devenu la variable d'ajustement.

Seulement  force de rogner sur les salaires et d'engendrer la prcarit, les salaris ne consomment plus, pargnent de plus en plus et a fait moins tourner les entreprises.





> Pendant ce temps M. Carlos Ghosn (Renault) touche 760 SMIC pour une demi-journe de "_travail_" par jour. Du mme ordre pour son homologue de Peugeot et de tous ceux du CAC 40 qui se sont auto-augments alors que les sans-dents sont de plus en plus ratiboiss.


bien d'accord et le meilleur moyen de faire manger le pain noir  ces Carlos Tavares et Carlos Ghosn c'est de crer une cooprative automobile , une forme de SCOOP , produire des voitures o tout le monde est rtribu quitablement  :;):  comme a a fera de la concurrence  Peugeot et Renault

----------


## frantzgac

Je ne sais pas si ce forum a ou non vocation  parler de politique mais ce qui en ressort c'est que 99%* des commentaires pourraient s'entendre au troquet du coin.
L'avantage est que a fait moins de bruit et qu'on est pas oblig de les subir en buvant son caf.
Sont-ce des "opinions d'informaticiens" qu'on lit ici ?
Alors "les informaticiens" n'est pas une catgorie spcifique de penseurs sociaux. Du moins elle ne parait pas diffrente des autres CSP.
(*Je sens qu'avec mes 99% on va me demander mes sources...)

----------


## frantzgac

Mais je peux y contribuer aussi :
Le rgime d'conomie politique dans lequel nous vivons est bas sur la loi de l'offre et de la demande qui est une autre faon de parler d'un rapport de force gnralis.
Dans un rapport de force c'est la seule force qui compte et la violence qui est son corolaire.
La violence est d'un ct celle de la rpression sociale et conomique (les diffrents codes, la justice et la police qui tous dfendent la proprit prive et donc le pouvoir de la fortune), de l'autre ct la rue, les syndicats ou les partis politiques quand ils ne sont pas trop gros sinon ils sont achets par la fortune et changent de camp en douce en esprant que a ne se voit pas trop.
Rgulirement la rue gronde et  chaque fois les moustaches de la fortune frmissent, lchant un peu de lest ... repris avec intrts et dividende ds que possible.
Il n'y a pas de "solution" mme "finale". Trucider tous les riches ferait merger des riches parmi le anciens pauvres.
Donc il faut choisir son camp et fourbir ses armes... politiques. Si on en a le temps, le courage et que l'on est pas dboussol par les propagandes.
Et si on ne croit plus  la politique il faut fourbir ses armes tout court. C'est plus dangereux... Marx nous en prserve !

----------


## Mat.M

> Mais je peux y contribuer aussi :
> Le rgime d'conomie politique dans lequel nous vivons est bas sur la loi de l'offre et de la demande qui est une autre faon de parler d'un rapport de force gnralis.
> Dans un rapport de force c'est la seule force qui compte et la violence qui est son corolaire.


aaargh...mais non la loi de l'offre et la demande c'est tout btement ce qui s'appelle l'conomie de march...
un supermarch Carrefour c'est exactement la mme chose,sur le principe, que les souks sur la place Djema El Fnaa  Marrakech pour ceux qui connaissent.
Pourquoi vouloir systmatiquement relier la politique  l'conomie ?
Ok d'accord le travail et l'conomie jouent un rle social voire politique dans la socit franaise qu'il faut rguler par des accords entre patronnat et syndicats notamment.

Et puis tu as raison quelque part , l'Etat franais avait eu une politique  dirigiste  c.a.d. qu'il fallait faire tourner l'conomie franaise grce  des chantiers et marchs publics.
C'est pour a qu'il y a de nombreux ronds-point inutiles en France  ::mouarf:: 
Mais la dpense publique a un cot surtout que dans l'Euro on ne peut plus dvaluer comme on faisait avec le Franc.

Mais dans ces principes l'conomie de march n'a pas grand chose  voir avec la politique; c'est comme si tu installais une planche et des trteaux dans une foire et que tu essaies de vendre des fleurs ou de la cochonaille donc si les clients veulent acheter tes fleurs eh bien oui c'est a vritablement la loi de l'offre et de la demande, toute bte. ::mrgreen:: 

D'ailleurs l'conomie de march a existe depuis des lustres depuis la nuit des temps.

Dans la majorit des pays du monde les entreprise corennes, chinoise , amricaines n'ont absolument rien  cirer de la politique ( il y a tout de mme des limites il faut faire respecter les droits des travailleurs je suis d'accord ),tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est faire du chiffre d'affaire et des ventes.

Si tu achtes un Iphone , c'est pas la politique d'Obama qui lnflue sur la couleur de ton Iphone que je sache ? 

Pour rappel , la socit de consommation reprsente plus de 60% de l'conomie amricaine...

Dans Produit Intrieur Brut il y a le terme produit bref la "cration de richesses" , quand on parle de croissance c'est la croissance du PIB.




> La violence est d'un ct celle de la rpression sociale et conomique (les diffrents codes, la justice et la police qui tous dfendent la proprit prive et donc le pouvoir de la fortune), de l'autre ct la rue, les syndicats ou les partis politiques quand ils ne sont pas trop gros sinon ils sont achets par la fortune et changent de camp en douce en esprant que a ne se voit pas trop.!


d'accord mais a c'tait valable dans les annes 80 du temps de Solidarnosc bon c'est mon point de vue  ::mouarf::

----------


## yento

> Mais je pense que la socit franaise n'est plus capitaliste mais retourne  un fodalisme de "_bien-ns_" qui se fiche pas mal que la misre augmente.


La France est un mix de socialisme et de communisme. (Ca se rejoint en partie avec le fodalisme.)

----------


## renoo

> bien d'accord et le meilleur moyen de faire manger le pain noir  ces Carlos Tavares et Carlos Ghosn c'est de crer une cooprative automobile , une forme de SCOOP , produire des voitures o tout le monde est rtribu quitablement  comme a a fera de la concurrence  Peugeot et Renault


C'est malheureusement pas vrai, Tavares et Ghosn pesent trs peu relativement  la masse salariale globale. Ils vont virer encore quelques salaris, fouetter plus ce qui restent et l'entreprise concurrente (scop equitable ou autre) devra s'aligner...

----------


## psykokarl

> La France est un mix de socialisme et de communisme. (Ca se rejoint en partie avec le fodalisme.)


Est il possible pour un individu en France de possder un terrain ? Oui ? Ben la France n'est surement pas socialiste et encore moins communiste. Pas d'avantage qu'elle n'est librale d'ailleurs tant donn que ltat intervient  tout va.

Les concepts politiques ont leur utilit mais elle ne doivent pas  devenir des illres quand il s'agit de parler de la ralit.

En revanche le capitalisme on est en plein dedans. C'est celui qui a l'argent qui donne le la et il met tout en uvre pour augmenter ses avoirs.
Un coup de "socialisme" par ici pour la vente force de portails automatiques inutiles et autres vaccins exprimentaux que le contribuable financera malgr lui par limpt au nom de la "solidarit" et de l'"galit des chances". Les bnfices financiers, avrs eux, vont  des grands groupes tout ce qu'il a de plus priv.
Un coup de "libralisme" pour diminuer les exigences sociales des employs potentiels  coup de "flexiscurit" *sic* et d'ouverture  la concurrence. Vertueuse concurrence dont les grands groupes se gardent bien de bnficier quand ils doivent en tre l'objet en recherchant le monopole  coup de brevet et de rachat de concurrents plus petits pourris  coups de pression fiscale.

Donc prise de bec  la base tout a pour au final dterminer le sexe des anges et on rafle la mise dans un pragmatisme tout ce qu'il y a damoral en haut lieu.

----------


## Chauve souris

A ceux qui se demandent pourquoi il y a un forum "_politique_" (synonyme, pour eux, de choses pas convenables, d'un "_mouvement qui dplace les lignes_") (1) je leur rpondrais que les informaticiens, tout comme les mcaniciens qui avaient cr les machines  tisser, ont vocation, mme s'ils ne s'en rendent pas toujours compte, de supprimer la partie non intressante du travail et la plus rptitive. Je vous ai dj cit Paul Lafargue qui se rjouissait, dans le tout dbut du machinisme, que les "_machines_" allaient supprimer le travail pnible et contribuer  manciper l'humanit (dvelopp dans son "_droit  la paresse_").

Seulement il y a un hic : cette mcanisation, mondialisation, bref toutes ces techniques mcaniques, lectroniques ou de gestion ne profitent nullement au travailleur qui, loin de bnficier de ce progrs, voit le chmage se gnraliser et, s'il en est victime, ne touchera que de maigres subsides provisoires en tant trait "_d'assist_" par les figaronautes qui font d'une victime un coupable ("_quand on veut, on peut_" radotent les mme figaronautes, mais ils ne m'ont jamais apport l'lixir de l'ternelle jeunesse quand j'tais dcrt inembauchable  40 ans). C'est mme cette prcarisation que la loi sclrate de la marocaine (je dis, avec une pointe de nationalisme, la marocaine comme j'aurais dit l'autrichienne  l'poque de Marie-Antoinette, Ah a ira !) veut mettre encore plus  mal et ce dans un pays o il est matriellement impossible de vivre pauvrement (et mme les relativement aiss d'entre-vous ont du faire la grimace en voyant arriver leurs nouveaux impts locaux)

La minuscule rduction de la dure lgale du travail a provoqu les hurlements du patronat, lequel ne sait dj pas quoi faire de tous les chmeurs. Or cette petite rduction a t immdiatement absorbe par le gain technologique en productivit et en gestion. Ce que ne peuvent comprendre les "_figaronautes_" pour qui seule cette ignominie tait responsable de l'effondrement de la production industrielle franaise. J'avancerais plutt que la perte d'inventivit du patronat est plus responsable de cet effondrement. Un bon exemple de cette incurie franchouillarde est donne par la Thomson, "_grosse entreprise bureaucratique  la franaise_" comme disent les conomistes amricains, infichue de concevoir et de produire des PC alors que des ingnieurs tawanais le pouvaient. D'ailleurs le seul domaine qui reste : le militaro industriel reprsente bien un secteur ou la concurrence et les lois du march n'existent pas. Les consommateurs ne sont pas concerns (saufs quand ils prennent des bombes sur la tronche). Donc comme l'avait sorti un mien ami dans un colloque bon chic bon genre de la gauche caviar "_Les 35 heures c'en est encore 30 de trop !_".

Mais si je profre qu'il n'y a pas que le travail dans la vie je ne serais compris que par les plus civiliss du genre humain, comme les yanomamis du Haut-Ornoque par exemple.

(1)

----------


## Chauve souris

Pour ne pas tenir toujours le crachoir je vous livre les propos d'un intervenant sur Europe 1 (a nous change du Figaro), matelot78, qui dveloppe aprs l'intervention de Jean Tirole, prix Nobel d'conomie, et trs critique sur la loi El Khomri. Pour les informaticiens qui voient un peu plus loin que le bout de leur code une vraie socit moderne n'aurait besoin qu'un petit nombre de travailleurs trs qualifis sans pour autant mettre  la poubelle de l'Histoire conomique les autres.

_Nul besoin d'tre un prix Nobel d'conomie pour dire de telles vidences ! Combien de temps faudra-t-il pour que la socit admette que le logiciel des sicles prcdents bas sur l'change du travail contre un salaire est totalement obsolte ! Qui osera dire les yeux dans les yeux  des gens qu'ils sont trop cons pour travailler parce qu'incapables d'voluer au-del des tches ingrates et basiques qu'on leur faisait effectuer depuis des sicles et qui sont aujourd'hui remplaces par des robots et des automatismes, ce qui est une bonne chose. Cela pos il devient urgent d'imposer le Revenu Minimal Universel, d'au moins 1000 par personne et qui permettra d'viter une rvolution sociale tout en librant l'emploi au profit des gens productifs et volutifs. Les entreprises de grande distribution et de production de masse ayant fait d'normes gains de productivit au cours des 30 dernires annes devront mettre la main  la poche selon le principe qu'il serait suicidaire de ruiner ses propres clients, une part de leur participation leur revenant directement sous forme de chiffre d'affaire. Mais pour tout cela, il faut du courage politique pour changer la socit et il est plus simple de s'accrocher  la chimre du plein emploi qui ne reviendra jamais._

----------


## athlon64

> *Le gouvernement envisagerait dutiliser le 49.3 pour faire passer la nouvelle loi sur le travail*
> *en cas de visibilit insuffisante  lAssemble*


Bonjour, il faut  tre logique. Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que le gouvernement a lgalement le droit d'utiliser  le 49.3. Si vous pensez que le gouvernement abuse du pouvoir c'est justement parce que cet abus est possible constitutionnellement. Combien de fois avez vous vu des ministres manifester sous la pluie rclamant des droits ? Ou combien de fois avez vous eu le loisir d'apercevoir, une foule de dputs mcontents rousptant dans le froid hivernal contre une loi  ?

Quand on a le pouvoir on vote directement ses lois,  l'exemple de ces parlementaires qui se sont doubls la dure de leurs indemnits en cas de dfaite. 
Sarkozy par exemple s'est augment  son arrive au pouvoir.
Etc. Lutter et manifester contre ces lois n'est pas la meilleure faon d'tre efficace.

Une chose qui est surprenante que j'ai appris des dclarations de Philippe Pascot, il y a pas longtemps: *"Pourquoi aujourd'hui, pour rentrer dans la fonction publique, tre pompier, il faut un casier judiciaire vierge et pour tre lu ou rlu il ne le faut pas?"* Vous avez tout compris.

Notre dmocratie reprsentative est malade, il faut retravailler  notre constitution et s'approcher des pays comme la Suisse et mme aller plus loin en matire de dmocratie.

----------


## psykokarl

> _Nul besoin d'tre un prix Nobel d'conomie pour dire de telles vidences ! Combien de temps faudra-t-il pour que la socit admette que le logiciel des sicles prcdents bas sur l'change du travail contre un salaire est totalement obsolte ! Qui osera dire les yeux dans les yeux  des gens qu'ils sont trop cons pour travailler parce qu'incapables d'voluer au-del des tches ingrates et basiques qu'on leur faisait effectuer depuis des sicles et qui sont aujourd'hui remplaces par des robots et des automatismes, ce qui est une bonne chose. Cela pos il devient urgent d'imposer le Revenu Minimal Universel, d'au moins 1000 par personne et qui permettra d'viter une rvolution sociale tout en librant l'emploi au profit des gens productifs et volutifs. Les entreprises de grande distribution et de production de masse ayant fait d'normes gains de productivit au cours des 30 dernires annes devront mettre la main  la poche selon le principe qu'il serait suicidaire de ruiner ses propres clients, une part de leur participation leur revenant directement sous forme de chiffre d'affaire. Mais pour tout cela, il faut du courage politique pour changer la socit et il est plus simple de s'accrocher  la chimre du plein emploi qui ne reviendra jamais._


Sans vouloir vous offenser, le revenu minimal est une connerie.
La monnaie a pour fonction d'changer de la production de bien ou de services. Le revenu universel va seulement a augmenter la masse montaire sans que cette augmentation soit corrle avec une augmentation de production. 
Cela provoquerait une inflation d'autant plus importante que la diffrence entre le montant du revenu universel et la moyenne de la valeur des biens produits par les bnficiaires de ce revenu est lev.
D'un point de vu plus "moral", cela revient a remplacer d'avantage de lien social "naturel" et de travail utile par de la finance et poussera l'individu un peu plus loin dans son narcissisme. Les gens produiront d'avantage pour "s'panouir" (quand ils produiront...) et moins pour (sur)vivre ou rpondre  un besoin (potentiellement celui d'un proche), puisque le revenu universel a justement pour but subvenir aux besoins de base.
Besoins de bases ncessitant quoi qu'on en dise le travail de petites mains de plus en plus invisibles pour produire des biens que le bnficiaire du revenu universel pourra se payer potentiellement sans contre partie.

Ceux qui dfendent ce systme aspirent en fait  la rente pour tous au nom de "l'galit" alors que c'est bien la rente, parce qu'elle implique l'exploitation de l'homme par l'homme, qui est scandaleuse.

----------


## Aiekick

> Oui c'est vrai => "Qu'un sang impure abreuve nos sillons". Comme daesh quoi... Par apres faudra pas venir pleurer. Si tu cautionne l'utilisation de la violence pour forcer les personnes qui ne sont pas de ton avis t'es pas mieux qu'eux...
> T'as t voter non ? Ah non c'est vrais la majorit des francais ne votent pas mais apres viennet se pleindre.... logic.
> Comprend les choses avant d'utiliser la violence. C'est comme ceux qui croivent avoir compris le Coran et qui utilise la violence. C'est la meme chose.
> Si t'as pas encore compris que la violence ne fait qu'agraver les choses dans TOUS les cas j'espere pour tois que t'as 12 ans et qu'on t'apprendra encore ca un jour.


la violence c'est pas juste tuer ou frapper quelqu'un pour ton infos, 
ce que tu fait sur ce forum est violent, tu incite des gens a ce rvolter en les trollant, 
en leur donnant des ides ou arguments ngatif. 

la violence est ton gagne pain.

Et daesh est typiquement le genre que rien ne peu arrter si ce n'est la mort. contre ce genre de personne, il n'y a qu'un moyen d'en finir.

ca te sert  quoi de tendre 'autre joue ?
Tu attends juste que quelqu'un d'autres fasse le boulot, pour que tu puisse garder les main bien propre ?

tu apprendra peut tre un jour qu'il y a sur cette terre des personnes que l'on ne peut pas raisonner.

----------


## youtpout978

> tu apprendra peut tre un jour qu'il y a sur cette terre des personnes que l'on ne peut pas raisonner.


Faut-il pour autant les tuer ?

----------


## yento

Pendant ce temps l de l'autre ct de la Manche:

Election du nouveau Maire de Londres termine. 
(Note: Il n'y a pas de prsident en Angleterre, alors Maire de Londres c'est un des postes les plus importants aprs le 1er ministre)

Plus haute participation jamais atteinte pour une lection locale: le mec qui a gagn est un *indien/pakistanais*, *musulman*, de *45 ans*, issue d'une famille nombreuse, *partie de rien*, ses parents ont immigrs il y a 50 ans, et son pre tait un simple chauffeur de bus  Londres.

C'est pas demain la vieille qu'on verra a en France: Un mec pas de l'ENA, pas parachut au pouvoir par pistonnage, qui n'a pas 60 ans pass, et dont toute la famille ne vient pas du monde politique. 
La France a ruin mon emploi et tout espoir venant du monde politique. Peut-tre que l'expatriation me redonnera la foi.  ::chin::

----------


## Aiekick

> Faut-il pour autant les tuer ?


ais-je dit cela ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> La France a ruin mon emploi et tout espoir venant du monde politique. Peut-tre que l'expatriation me redonnera la foi.


Inembauchable pass 40 ans quoique je puisse faire, j'ai franchi le pas (plus exactement saut l'Atlantique). Qu'aurais-je pu faire  perdurer en France ? Voir mes conomies bouffes par les impts et finir sdf ? Non merci !

----------


## Chauve souris

> Sans vouloir vous offenser, le revenu minimal est une connerie.
> /***/


C'est ce qu'on pense quand on est prisonnier du systme de pense conomique actuel. Mais celui-ci tant dans l'impasse la plus totale, il est ncessaire d'inventer autre chose.

Se raccrocher au salariat est l'quivalent de s'enfermer dans sa cabine du Titanic qui coule.

Outre que ce que j'avance est le propos de plusieurs prix Nobel d'conomie et pas d'un seul et rejoint ce que le regrett Bernard Maris avait dvelopp (Manuel d'anti-conomie, tome 2 les cigales): la gratuit produit des richesses. Le meilleur exemple en est Internet.

Cela ne produira pas d'inflation car la dbauche montaire pour payer des salaires bidons (les "_emplois jeunes_" et toute la bureaucratie inutile) est beaucoup plus  risque. L'argent proviendra d'un impt sur les bnfices, le seul qui soit "_juste_" et sans surprise puisque bas sur la dmographie, d'entreprises n'ayant plus de carcans fiscaux pour payer tout et n'importe quoi. Dbarases de ce vampirisme permanent elles pourront produire des richesses avec juste ce qu'il est ncessaire de travailleurs bien pays. Donc tout le contraire de cette rgression programme du Code du Travail.

Quand  ceux qui seront hors champ du travail et nanmoins assur d'avoir un minimum vital ils ne passeront pas leur temps sur une chaise longue, ils auront envie de s'occuper de diverses activits dont certaines produiront des richesses.

Evidemment il vaut tenir avec un minimum de cohsion son territoire. Ce n'est pas le cas, le moins qu'on puisse dire. Donc ce que j'ai prsent ici comme possibilit est totalement inapplicable dans la France actuelle et son instinct de mort.

----------


## psykokarl

> C'est ce qu'on pense quand on est prisonnier du systme de pense conomique actuel. Mais celui-ci tant dans l'impasse la plus totale, il est ncessaire d'inventer autre chose [...].


Je ne suis pas contre le fait d'inventer autre chose. Je dis juste qu'il faut rester cohrent.

C'est assez ironique qu'un dfenseur du salaire universel prtendent que les autres se raccrochent au salariat. Le fait que le salaire universel puisse paraitre une bonne ide est justement une consquence du salariat sur les esprits. C'est bien la mentalit de salari qui fait qu'un travailleur se borne  excuter une tache avec comme seule optique le salaire  la fin du mois. Tache souvent alinante, rptitive et sans signification concrte et qui  sans recul n'a pas plus de sens que le fait de rester chez soi.
Le dcoupage des taches et lhyper-spcialisation voulu par l'industrialisation tant la cause de cette perte de sens. Un travail n'implique pas forcment un salaire. Le salari n'a pas forcment conscience que son salaire vient l'argent chang contre la production  laquelle il a contribu par son travail,  la diffrence de l'indpendant et du patron.

La gratuit ne produit pas de richesse. Seul le travail, en cre.
Internet n'est pas gratuit. Il ncessite la production et l'entretien d'un infrastructure par des petites mains invisibles. A la limite la gratuit ouvre de nouveaux marchs que les plus aventureux conquerront par leur travail (ou celui des autres).
Finalement,  la lumire de la description que vous en faites, le revenu universel n'a rien de nouveau. C'est rehaussement du RMI financ par limpt sur le bnfices des entreprises. 
La difficult de ce type de mesure tient moins dans son application en France que dans les contraintes imposes par la  concurrence. Ironiquement, cet impt "social" ponctionnera les bnfices d'entreprises de nos entreprises "solidaires" pour enrichir une concurrence beaucoup moins scrupuleuses, via le consommation des bnficiaires du revenu universel qui ne plomberont surement pas leur pouvoir d'achat en achetant franais.
Accessoirement la rduction du bnfice des entreprises va jouer sur l'chancier de remboursement de prt et la liquidit disponible de faon plus gnrale, rendant les entreprises encore plus vulnrables vis  vis des banques.

----------


## Aqualys

> C'est assez ironique qu'un dfenseur du salaire universel prtendent que les autres se raccrochent au salariat. Le fait que le salaire universel puisse paraitre une bonne ide est justement une consquence du salariat sur les esprits.


Le revenu universel n'est en aucun cas un salaire.
Il a vocation a remplacer un certain nombre de prestations dissmines dans diffrents organismes paritaires ou tatiques ( chmage, retraite, ... )  afin de :
- donner  tous les moyens de subvenir  ses besoins dignement
- supprimer des contraintes de gestion et de cotisation des travailleurs
- reporter des cotisations sur d'autres revenus que les salaires
- se former sans contrainte
- donner envie d'aller travailler non pas dans l'optique du seul salaire en fin de mois mais de la crativit, d'aider, d'innover bref de s'panouir !





> La gratuit ne produit pas de richesse. Seul le travail, en cre.


C'est une plaisanterie ?
Il n'est pas question de gratuit mais d'une rpartition des richesses.
90% des richesses produites, ne sont que financires issues de manipulations financires, pas par le travail humain.  
Le nombre d'emplois diminue, ce n'est pas un jugement, c'est un fait.
La socit, le monde n'a jamais t aussi riche que maintenant ( principe du PIB ) pourtant des gens meurent de faim, n'ont pas de toit sur la tte.

je vous conseille la lecture des oeuvres de Andr Gorz. Ce n'est peut-tre votre gnration mais les penseurs ont toujours t en avance sur leur temps  ::):

----------


## renoo

> Le revenu universel n'est en aucun cas un salaire.
> Il a vocation a remplacer un certain nombre de prestations dissmines dans diffrents organismes paritaires ou tatiques ( chmage, retraite, ... )  afin de :


Souvent on ne considre pas que le revenu universel  vocation  remplacer les retraites car cela reviendrait  pousser les gens  pargner pour garder le mme niveau de vie quand ils seront plus vieux (dveloppement des fonds de pensions privs). Par ailleurs, les gens qui ont cotiss 20% (brut et patronal) de leur salaire pendant 40 ans n'ont pas forcement envie de tout perdre et de rpartir galitairement entre tous.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est malheureusement pas vrai, Tavares et Ghosn pesent trs peu relativement  la masse salariale globale. Ils vont virer encore quelques salaris, fouetter plus ce qui restent et l'entreprise concurrente (scop equitable ou autre) devra s'aligner...


qu'est-ce qui n'est pas vrai ?
Crer une SCOP pour de la production automobile peut trs bien se concevoir...
si tu achtes une Renault ou une Peugeot de toute faon sur mettons 10000euros hors taxe la voiture doit coter  peine entre 1000 et 2000euros  produire et  assembler parce que c'est le rsultat d'une logique industrielle.
C.a.d. que notamment les quipements comme l'clairage a provient d'entreprises tierces, les quipementiers,rsultat Renault ou Peugeot ne sont finalement que des intgrateurs.
Tout le reste les 8000euros que tu paies pour acheter une voiture c'est le cot du marketing, du matraquage publicitaire  la tl et  la radio,le concessionnaire...

----------


## psykokarl

> C'est une plaisanterie ?
> Il n'est pas question de gratuit mais d'une rpartition des richesses.
> 90% des richesses produites, ne sont que financires issues de manipulations financires, pas par le travail humain.


Je rpondais Chauve Souris qui a crit que la gratuit crait des richesses...

J'apporte une prcision. Seul le travail cre de la richesse dans le sens ou ce qui s'obtient sans travail est normalement gratuit (air, lumire du soleil, amiti, etc.). C'est d'ailleurs  ces dernires choses que le Capital, toujours en qute de nouveau march, s'attaque dernirement ...
En revanche, tout travail ne produit pas de richesse. Pour valoir quelque chose, une production doit tre ... valorise. L'action de valoriser pouvant elle mme tre considr comme un travail car il y a dpense de joules dans un but prcis. La valorisation est par essence subjective. Elle dpend de ce que les gens sont prt  mettre pour l'acquisition d'un bien.
Si 90% des richesses produites sont le fait de manipulation financire c'est parce que le travail consistant  valoriser produit le plus de richesse par quantit d'effort fourni.

Nous sommes d'accord sur le fait qu'il ne s'agit pas de gratuit mais de rpartition des richesses (systmatisation et rehaussement du RMI).
La diffrence entre nous est que vous lgitimez le capitalisme du fait que vous lgitimez la rente. Vous voyez l'conomie essentiellement comme une circulation des flux financiers, avec au final peu d'gard pour l'activit productrice. Vos voulez simplement changer les rentiers. Je dis que ce n'est pas possible et que c'est le systme de la rente lui mme qu'il faut combattre ...
Vous dplorez les consquences de l'accumulation du capital mais vous vous bornez  traiter les symptmes en injectant de la liquidit. Pendant ce temps le capital continue de s'accumuler entre les mme mains. Vous voulez jouir d'un systme qui repose sur l'exploitation sans les exploiteurs. Un systme reposant sur l'exploitation produira toujours des exploiteurs.

----------


## renoo

> qu'est-ce qui n'est pas vrai ?
> Crer une SCOP pour de la production automobile peut trs bien se concevoir...
> si tu achtes une Renault ou une Peugeot de toute faon sur mettons 10000euros hors taxe la voiture doit coter  peine entre 1000 et 2000euros  produire et  assembler parce que c'est le rsultat d'une logique industrielle.
> C.a.d. que notamment les quipements comme l'clairage a provient d'entreprises tierces, les quipementiers,rsultat Renault ou Peugeot ne sont finalement que des intgrateurs.
> Tout le reste les 8000euros que tu paies pour acheter une voiture c'est le cot du marketing, du matraquage publicitaire  la tl et  la radio,le concessionnaire...


Ce qui n'est pas vrai c'est que l'on peut "produire des voitures o tout le monde est rtribu quitablement" pex en SCOP. Le march est tel que pour tre comptitif il faut payer peanuts et mettre la pression maximale sur les travailleurs et/ou sur les sous-traitants. La valeur cree par les Tavares & co (pour les actionnaires et pour l'entreprise), c'est justement de licencier plus et payer moins pour tre plus comptitifs, en change ils obtiennent une trs bonne rmunration. Par ailleurs, il est aussi dur d'conomiser sur la pub (pour vendre), et sur la R&D (faire moins de modles), ces activits sont elles aussi sous la pression du march.

----------


## Aqualys

> Souvent on ne considre pas que le revenu universel  vocation  remplacer les retraites car cela reviendrait  pousser les gens  pargner pour garder le mme niveau de vie quand ils seront plus vieux (dveloppement des fonds de pensions privs). Par ailleurs, les gens qui ont cotiss 20% (brut et patronal) de leur salaire pendant 40 ans n'ont pas forcement envie de tout perdre et de rpartir galitairement entre tous.


Dans l'absolu, le revenu universel devrait remplacer toutes les prestations et tre vers  tout majeur.
La faon dont ce revenu est utilis doit rester libre ( pargne, cration/investissement d'entreprise, recherche, formation, loisirs.... ). 

J'ai peur que vous fassiez une mprise sur le principe de cotisation des retraites. Nous cotisons non pas pour nous mais pour ceux qui sont  la retraite, et les gnrations  venir cotiseraient pour nous quand nous serons  la retraite ( pour moi dans une dizaine d'annes  ::D:  ).

----------


## renoo

> J'ai peur que vous fassiez une mprise sur le principe de cotisation des retraites. Nous cotisons non pas pour nous mais pour ceux qui sont  la retraite, et les gnrations  venir cotiseraient pour nous quand nous serons  la retraite ( pour moi dans une dizaine d'annes  ).


Oui, mais imagine que dans 10 ans, les actifs ne veulent plus cotiser. Tu auras un peu l'impression de t'tre fait vol. Un peu de la mme faon, que si tu avais achet des appartements ou des entreprises (pour payer ta rente de retrait) et qu'il y avait une expropriation/rforme redistributive.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous voulez jouir d'un systme qui repose sur l'exploitation sans les exploiteurs. Un systme reposant sur l'exploitation produira toujours des exploiteurs.


Oui et non.

Aujourd'hui, les exploiteurs existent car tout le monde a besoin d'un travail pour vivre (ce qui est dj totalement con en soit), si un revenu minimum se met en place, et qu'on peut "vivre" sans travailler, il devrait thoriquement y avoir assez de travail pour toutes les personnes dsirant le faire (puisque certaines personnes ne travailleront pas, ou iront dans des trucs genre associations / bnvolat, etc etc), les "exploiteurs" n'auront donc plus autant le pouvoir d'imposer tout et n'importe quoi.

Au final, ils devront au contraire se montrer le plus intressant possible pour que les personnes dsirant travailler veuillent venir travailler pour eux.

Si tu as un revenu minimum de 1000 en restant chez toi, tu n'iras pas forcment bosser pour le montant d'un smic actuel, les "exploiteurs" seront bien obligs de proposer des salaires un peu plus dcents.


Dans un monde "parfait", les "exploiteurs" n'exploiteraient que des machines, si la robotisation et les gains engendrs par celle-ci, avaient t mieux rpartis. Mais bon, c'est  contre courant du capitalisme de nos socits actuelles.

----------


## Aqualys

> Je rpondais Chauve Souris qui a crit que la gratuit crait des richesses...
> 
> ...La diffrence entre nous est que vous lgitimez le capitalisme du fait que vous lgitimez la rente. Vous voyez l'conomie essentiellement comme une circulation des flux financiers, avec au final peu d'gard pour l'activit productrice. Vos voulez simplement changer les rentiers. Je dis que ce n'est pas possible et que c'est le systme de la rente lui mme qu'il faut combattre ...
> Vous dplorez les consquences de l'accumulation du capital mais vous vous bornez  traiter les symptmes en injectant de la liquidit. Pendant ce temps le capital continue de s'accumuler entre les mme mains. Vous voulez jouir d'un systme qui repose sur l'exploitation sans les exploiteurs. Un systme reposant sur l'exploitation produira toujours des exploiteurs.


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je pense, mais juste votre interprtation.
Dans la mesure o l'emploi disparait au profit d'automates en tout genre et que le revenu universel permet de s'absoudre de la ncessit de travailler pour vivre ; l'exploitation n'aura plus lieu d'exister. Il sera alors possible de vivre pour travailler ( ce qui n'existe que pour quelque-uns actuellement ) , supprimant tout lien de subordination salari/patron pour une vraie relation d'quipe.
Le revenu universel permet  tous de profiter et non  certains d'accumuler plus que ncessaire. 
L'conomie n'est qu'un moyen pas une fin, le capitalisme un modle pas un dogme. Le revenu universel utiliserait l'conomie ( capitaliste  l'heure actuelle ) pour le vivre ensemble...

----------


## Aqualys

> Oui, mais imagine que dans 10 ans, les actifs ne veulent plus cotiser. Tu auras un peu l'impression de t'tre fait vol.


C'est un risque et c'est de plus en plus dans la tte des jeunes.
En fait, j'aurais surtout la sensation que le systme n'a pas t assez bien expliqu ( volontairement ou pas ? ). 
Quand on entend  longueur de temps parler de charges sur le travail comme si on tait tous des entreprises  ::weird:: , alors qu'il s'agit de nos protections ( scurit sociale, chmage, retraite ) et du modle de rpartition franais.
C'est pour  que je pense qu'il faut revoir les bases des cotisations, elles ne peuvent plus reposer seulement sur l'emploi.

----------


## Chauve souris

Reprenons un peu et corrigeons ce qui a t mal compris :

Pour comprendre ce revenu d'existence et ne pas faire de confusion je vous conseille la lecture d'un article assez consquent sur Wikipdia : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revenu_de_base

Les entreprises actuelles sont crases de taxes et d'impts ncessaires  faire fonctionner une bureaucratie invraisemblable. On paye la Scu, mais comme ce n'est pas suffisant, on paye des mutuelles. Finalement, en cot total, la CMU revient moins cher. D'ailleurs dans certains pays, la Suisse par exemple, la mdecine est gratuite et de qualit et a ne met pas la Suisse en faillite.

Autre point : les fameuses retraites. C'est ce qu'on appelle de la cavalerie (les nouveaux cotisants payent pour la retraite des anciens mais nullement pour eux et s'il n'y a pas de nouveaux cotisants, lesquels devant tre en accroisement gomtrique, le systme s'effondre). Et je ne parle pas de la bureaucratie engendre pour payer ces retraites composes de plusieurs morceaux (Scu, AGIRC, etc.).

L'allocation d'existence simplifie, et donc conomise, tous ces frais de gestion. Le retrait touche, bien sr, l'allocation d'existence et rien n'a t interdit pour qu'il puisse, en cours de sa vie faire des placements (assurance vie ou autres) pour apporter un complment.

Nous voyons donc que la part des taxes et impts ncessaires  ces gestions aussi compliques qu'inutiles va considrablement se rduire pour la part paye par les entreprises. Imaginons l'conomie qui rsulterait de la suppression des 3/4 de ces bureaucraties qu'elle soit tatiques ou prives mme si, bien sr, leurs employs toucheront le revenu d'existence.

Autre point qu'il ne faut pas oublier et qui est considrable : le salaire vers par les entreprises tant un plus sur le revenu d'existence il reste infrieur  celui qui serait vers si cette allocation de base n'existait pas. Ce qui attnue grandement le cot pour icelles. D'autres part, pour valuer le cot d'une production, les comptables analyticiens seront plus tranquilles avec un impt stable, bas sur la dmographie et non cette multitudes de taxes qui voluent en fonction des circonstances.

Ce que j'ai dit au sujet de la gratuit : Cela concerne les gens bnficiant de cette allocation qui vont faire, bnvolement, des activits qui leur plaisent. Et, parmi ces activits, certaines pourront dboucher sur des choses susceptibles de produire des richesses ou, tout simplement, d'accroitre les connaissances. Rien que dans notre domaine, l'informatique, l'open source et autres ont t produits par des gens qui, en marge de leur boulot officiel, ont dvelopp cela. La catgorie des inventeurs existe toujours et se maintiendra si ces gens sont assurs d'avoir leur pitance du lendemain.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Le revenu universel permet  tous de profiter et non  certains d'accumuler plus que ncessaire.


Je comprend pas comment ce systme pourrait exister.
Pourquoi 50% (par exemple) de la pop devrait bosser et cotiser et l'autre non ? A moins de faire des roulement, un coup c'est la 1ere moitie et une autre fois l'autre ?

Et puis le revenue universel, sa condamne une partie de la population  (sur)vivre avec seulement 1000/mois...

----------


## renoo

> Autre point : les fameuses retraites. C'est ce qu'on appelle de la cavalerie (les nouveaux cotisants payent pour la retraite des anciens mais nullement pour eux et s'il n'y a pas de nouveaux cotisants, lesquels devant tre en accroisement gomtrique, le systme s'effondre). Et je ne parle pas de la bureaucratie engendre pour payer ces retraites composes de plusieurs morceaux (Scu, AGIRC, etc.).


Sur la liquidation de la bureaucratie on est d'accord. Par contre, il faut bien voir que cotisation ou capitalisation, c'est toujours sur la tte des actifs que l'on va prlever pour permettre aux autres (capitalistes, rentiers, chomeurs, retraits) de vivre plus ou moins correctement. Si tu as achet des appartements, des entreprises (pour ta retraite ou ta rente) tu prlveras  l'entreprise via des dividendes ou aux actifs via des loyers et cela psera sur l'attractivit et sur l'investissement. Pour les retraites, il y a un point d'quilibre assez naturel (les actifs doivent gagner un peu plus que les inactifs, aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le cas).

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je pense, mais juste votre interprtation.
> Dans la mesure o l'emploi disparait au profit d'automates en tout genre et que le revenu universel permet de s'absoudre de la ncessit de travailler pour vivre ; l'exploitation n'aura plus lieu d'exister. Il sera alors possible de vivre pour travailler ( ce qui n'existe que pour quelque-uns actuellement ) , supprimant tout lien de subordination salari/patron pour une vraie relation d'quipe.
> Le revenu universel permet  tous de profiter et non  certains d'accumuler plus que ncessaire. 
> L'conomie n'est qu'un moyen pas une fin, le capitalisme un modle pas un dogme. Le revenu universel utiliserait l'conomie ( capitaliste  l'heure actuelle ) pour le vivre ensemble...


C'est trs juste et je vous citerais une anecdote dans notre domaine :

Le chef de projet de SQL Server 6.5 (donc a remonte  quelque annes) tait en retard, comme il se doit, pour la finalisation du projet. Or ses collaborateurs taient extnus. Du coup il les convoquent en dclarant qu'ils prendraient 15 jours de vacances. Du coup les dits collaborateurs ne s'exclament pas "_Merci patron !_" mais au contraire protestent parce qu'ils sont dj en retard. Le chef de projet insiste : "_Vous tes trop fatigus, donc improductifs, 15 jours de vacances vous requinquera_". Il est bien vident que ce type de relations ne se produit pas dans le capitalisme bas de game o, si un ouvrier est trop fatigu on le jette pour en prendre un autre. A quelques exceptions : Paul Lafargue qui tudiait les filatures avec Marx et Engels avait observ qu'une filature belge fonctionnait bien parce que son patron accordait facilement des jours de congs. "_Ils n'en sont que plus productifs quand il reprennent le travail_" avait-il dclar. Du fordisme avant la lettre en quelque sorte.

Donc l'allocation d'existence permet au travailleur d'tre critique sur le travail qu'il sollicite puisqu'il n'est pas pris  la gorge, cela introduira, effectivement, de meilleurs rapports humains.

----------


## renoo

> Je comprend pas comment ce systme pourrait exister.
> Pourquoi 50% (par exemple) de la pop devrait bosser et cotiser et l'autre non ? A moins de faire des roulement, un coup c'est la 1ere moitie et une autre fois l'autre ?
> 
> Et puis le revenue universel, sa condamne une partie de la population  (sur)vivre avec seulement 1000/mois...


Ca n'empeche personne de bosser, ca scurise les gens. Pex cela permet  certains de crer plus facilement des entreprises et de tester des nouveaux marchs sans se mettre en situation de risque personnel. Aprs le gout du risque et l'absence de filet peut aussi tre moteur. Ce genre de dispositif supprime aussi nombre d'effets de seuil (suppression de toutes les aides si salaire > 1600 euros). Je suis plutt favorable mme si 1000 euros c'est surement beaucoup car il faut sortir 600 milliards d'euros par an pour financer a (1/3 du pib...).

----------


## Zirak

> Et puis le revenue universel, sa condamne une partie de la population  (sur)vivre avec seulement 1000/mois...


Cela ne condamne personne, tout le monde touchera cette somme, que l'on travaille ou pas, le fait d'avoir un emploi rmunr serait donc un "choix" de ceux qui veulent gagner plus.

Et il ne faut pas oublier qu'utiliser un tel fonctionnement, n'est pas comparable avec le fonctionnement actuel car :

moins de charges sur les entreprises / salaires => possibilit d'tre "rentable" en vendant moins cher.

plus besoin de travailler pour tout le monde => moins de demande de logement en centre ville => baisse des loyers.


C'est un changement de dogme complet, il n' s'agit pas juste de dire "bon bah on file 1000 balles  tout le monde et on continue comme avant".

----------


## psykokarl

> Aujourd'hui, les exploiteurs existent car tout le monde a besoin d'un travail pour vivre (ce qui est dj totalement con en soit), si un revenu minimum se met en place, et qu'on peut "vivre" sans travailler, il devrait thoriquement y avoir assez de travail pour toutes les personnes dsirant le faire (puisque certaines personnes ne travailleront pas, ou iront dans des trucs genre associations / bnvolat, etc etc), les "exploiteurs" n'auront donc plus autant le pouvoir d'imposer tout et n'importe quoi.


Les exploiteurs existent parce que depuis le nolithique certaines personnes se sont appropri les outils de production (essentiellement des terres) par la violence et que le systme d'administration cre  l'poque s'est perptu jusqu aujourdhui.

En gros et de faon image, nous sommes obligs de labourer pour un propritaire terrien parce que les terres libres sont rares et/ou difficile d'accs. Toutefois l'accs aux terres libres ne nous dispensera pas de labourer.
C'est la disponibilit des terres libres permet de refuser de bosser pour un propritaire terrien pour le seul motif valable : les conditions de travail proposes font que travailler pour soi mme est finalement plus intressant. Lintrt de l'accs aux terres libres et que l'on laboure pour soi et qu'il est donc possible de travailler le minimum pour subsister pour profiter de son temps ou de travailler un maximum pour augmenter son niveau de vie.
Si le laboureur libre consentira probablement a bosser d'avantage pour payer le charpentier qui retapera sa ferme ou pour payer le type qui aura fait du nettoyage est curies son gagne pain, il sera surement moins d'accord de bosser d'avantage pour payer la peinture abstraite que l'artiste du coin aura fait dans le cadre de son "panouissement personnel".

Il y aura invitablement une part de travail non dsirable mme dans un systme sans exploiteurs. Ne serait ce que la partie ddie  la subsistance. La question de l'panouissement se pose qu'une fois les besoins de base assouvit. Tous les dfenseurs du revenu universel avec lequel j'ai discut dfendent systmatiquement des aspirations qui correspondent aux tages les plus levs de la pyramide de Maslow.

Si le revenu de base ddouane chacun de ce qui est pnible, qui va se porter volontaire pour faire les boulot peu enrichissant mais ncessaire ? Ils seront pays a quelle hauteur ?
C'est une vision finalement trs bourgeoise (bourgeoise de gauche, "bobo" quoi...) que ne peuvent avoir que ceux qui sont coup des ralits de la production. Je suis ironiquement beaucoup le plus proltarien dans mon approche ...
A moins de mettre en place un systme de roulement pour les taches ingrates comme l'a voqu *sazearte* c'est finalement un systme assez injuste...




> Dans la mesure o l'emploi disparait au profit d'automates en tout genre et que le revenu universel permet de s'absoudre de la ncessit de travailler pour vivre ; l'exploitation n'aura plus lieu d'exister. Il sera alors possible de vivre pour travailler ( ce qui n'existe que pour quelque-uns actuellement ) , supprimant tout lien de subordination salari/patron pour une vraie relation d'quipe.


Il y a besoin de petites mains invisibles pour construire les automates, extraire les matires premires et l'nergie ncessaire  leur construction (sans compter les population dloge, les cosystmes endommages, etc.). Ressources nergies limite du fait de la finitude de la plante. Au bout de la logique retournement de la plante pour maintien d'un niveau de vie dj couteux...

----------


## Mat.M

> Le march est tel que pour tre comptitif il faut payer peanuts et mettre la pression maximale sur les travailleurs et/ou sur les sous-traitants.


 ::roll::  c'est prcisment ce que j'ai cris dans un message prcdent...apparemment ce que j'ai cris n'a pas du tout t compris




> La valeur cree par les Tavares & co (pour les actionnaires et pour l'entreprise), c'est justement de licencier plus et payer moins pour tre plus comptitifs,


Tavares c'est un inspecteur des travaux finis...



> Par ailleurs, il est aussi dur d'conomiser sur la pub (pour vendre), 
> ces activits sont elles aussi sous la pression du march.


mais non pas du tout les agences de pub c'est toujours les mmes qui travaillent pour les constructeurs autos




> Pex cela permet  certains de crer plus facilement des entreprises et de tester des nouveaux marchs sans se mettre en situation de risque personnel. Aprs le gout du risque et l'absence de filet peut aussi tre moteur.


crer une entreprise c'est le leitmotiv que l'on entend  droite et  gauche.
Si tu veux crer une entreprise libre  toi mais c'est engager des ressources financires pour un risque trs lev surtout que l'conomie de march est trs concurrentielle.
Ensuite crer une entreprise c'est devenu un lieu commun il faut vraiment s'assurer d'avoir un march et des clients

----------


## Kearz

> Je suis plutt favorable mme si 1000 euros c'est surement beaucoup car il faut sortir 600 milliards d'euros par an pour financer a (1/3 du pib...).


C'est dj le cas. 


Enfin, ignorons que c'est dj le cas, et partons de 0: 

1/ 
1000/personne, a veut aussi dire: au revoir toutes les autres aides. 

2/ 
Donner 1000/personne n'a pas de sens, sans relation d'ge. Un gamin de 2 ans n'a pas besoin de 1000/mois. Potentiellement si on veut garder une politique de natalit, 200/mois par enfant _(dans la limite de 600(?))_ aux parents. 
Donc avec cette logique enveloppe de base ncessaire baisse. (je ne calculerais pas parce que j'ai la flemme  ::mrgreen:: ) 

3/
Maintenant o trouver cette argent: 

"Dans le dtail, les dpartements ont dpens, en 2014 :
9,3 milliards deuros pour le RSA (+7,6%)
7 milliards pour laide sociale  lenfance (+1,4%)
6,8 milliards pour le soutien aux personnes handicaps (+4,1%)
6,7 milliards pour le soutien aux personnes ges (+1,8%)
5,1 milliards pour les autres dpenses dintervention et le personnel (+6%)"
Source

"Les APL, octroyes sous conditions de ressources, sont aussi le principal poste de dpenses du ministre du Logement pour un montant de 15,5 milliards d'euros."
Source

700M pour la fraude sociale 

Cot des administrations pour grer ces usines  gaz? (j'ai pas de lien, ni de chiffre)



On est dj  plus de 51 Milliards.
Oui, oui, c'est loin du compte mais il y a surement d'autres leviers. C'est un dbut et sans rflchir des jours et des jours.

----------


## youtpout978

Le CICE, les vaccins inutiles, les politiciens ... Il y en a des leviers

----------


## Grogro

> Oui et non.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, les exploiteurs existent car tout le monde a besoin d'un travail pour vivre (ce qui est dj totalement con en soit), si un revenu minimum se met en place, et qu'on peut "vivre" sans travailler, il devrait thoriquement y avoir assez de travail pour toutes les personnes dsirant le faire (puisque certaines personnes ne travailleront pas, ou iront dans des trucs genre associations / bnvolat, etc etc), les "exploiteurs" n'auront donc plus autant le pouvoir d'imposer tout et n'importe quoi.
> 
> Au final, ils devront au contraire se montrer le plus intressant possible pour que les personnes dsirant travailler veuillent venir travailler pour eux.
> 
> Si tu as un revenu minimum de 1000 en restant chez toi, tu n'iras pas forcment bosser pour le montant d'un smic actuel, les "exploiteurs" seront bien obligs de proposer des salaires un peu plus dcents.
> 
> 
> Dans un monde "parfait", les "exploiteurs" n'exploiteraient que des machines, si la robotisation et les gains engendrs par celle-ci, avaient t mieux rpartis. Mais bon, c'est  contre courant du capitalisme de nos socits actuelles.


A long terme je suis convaincu qu'une forme de revenu universel sera mis en place, par pragmatisme. Car que faire des millions de travailleurs supplmentaires qui seront devenus "obsoltes" dans 10-15 ans ? 

En attendant, toutes les problmatiques lies  la mise en place d'un revenu universel devront tre rsolues, et dieu sait s'il y en a. Les premiers pays qui exprimenteront essuieront les pltres. Les difficults qui me viennent spontanment en tte : le financement, le montant, l'impact sur les mcanismes des prix (quand une population est plus solvable sur un march, les prix ont tendance  s'envoler), une rflexion  mener en parallle sur le temps de travail, une autre  mener sur la bureaucratisation du travail (coucou Graeber), l'impact sur la scurit sociale, enfin l'impact sur les flux migratoires (effet d'aubaine inside). J'en oublie forcment.

----------


## Aqualys

> Les exploiteurs existent parce que depuis le nolithique certaines personnes se sont appropri les outils de production (essentiellement des terres) par la violence et que le systme d'administration cre  l'poque s'est perptu jusqu aujourdhui.
> ...
> C'est une vision finalement trs bourgeoise (bourgeoise de gauche, "bobo" quoi...) que ne peuvent avoir que ceux qui sont coup des ralits de la production. Je suis ironiquement beaucoup le plus proltarien dans mon approche ...
> ...
> Il y a besoin de petites mains invisibles pour construire les automates, extraire les matires premires et l'nergie ncessaire  leur construction (sans compter les population dloge, les cosystmes endommages, etc.). Ressources nergies limite du fait de la finitude de la plante. Au bout de la logique retournement de la plante pour maintien d'un niveau de vie dj couteux...


Jeremy Rifkin expliquait dans 'Une nouvelle conscience pour un monde en crise' que celui qui est fautif n'est pas celui qui a mis des barrires autour de lui en disant ' tout ce qui est  l'intrieur est  moi' mais les autres qui ont accepts.

Pourquoi ne pas envisager que les boulots ingrats mais ncessaires soient rmunrs correctement pour donner envie d'avoir plus que le RU ? Il y aura toujours des personnes qui voudront plus...
Pourquoi ne pas envisager que le travail non dsirable mais ncessaire soit effectu par des automates ?

A quoi sert le progrs technologique si il ne rsout pas les besoins de base de tous ? A l'heure actuelle, ce progrs ne sert que quelques-uns  s'installer un sauna dans leur jet priv... Bonjour la valorisation du progs  ::aie:: .

il ne faut pas pas faire de prjuger. Pas grand chose  voir avec les bobos ; je suis syndicaliste et ancien reprsentant du personnel  de maintenance des chaines de production.

Les limites de la plante.
L'homme par nature, est un explorateur... Imaginons le potentiel intellectuel disponible quand il n'y a plus  se proccuper des besoins de base.

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis plutt favorable mme si 1000 euros c'est surement beaucoup car il faut sortir 600 milliards d'euros par an pour financer a (1/3 du pib...).


Aujourd'hui on dpense 58% du PIB en dpenses publiques, dont une grande partie sont totalement improductives. Mettons 33% pour un hypothtique revenu universel, il reste 17% du PIB pour le financement des infrastructures de la nation. Si on place la limite  50% du PIB en dpenses publiques. Sur le papier, a peut tenir la route. Mais a implique une refonte totale de l'tat et de toutes les collectivits, et la mise  la retraite de toute la classe dirigeante actuelle. Notez que a ben moi, je suis pour.

----------


## Mat.M

> A quoi sert le progrs technologique si il ne rsout pas les besoins de base de tous ? A l'heure actuelle, ce progrs ne sert que quelques-uns  s'installer un sauna dans leur jet priv... Bonjour la valorisation du progs .


bonne question et pertinente 
C'est toute la problmatique qu'essaie d'exposer Robert J Gordon  ::D:

----------


## renoo

> C'est dj le cas. 
> Enfin, ignorons que c'est dj le cas, et partons de 0:


Il te manque le gros morceau des retraites, 14% de PIB mais encore une fois ca va tre trs difficile de les supprimer, car ca va faire des gros perdants, qui sont nombreux et qui votent. Ca ne me semble pas non plus trs juste comme systme. 
Un autre gros morceau, c'est la scurit sociale : pex les arrets maladies c'est trs cher ca passe aussi  la trappe ?  J'ai l'impression qu'un tel systme (1000 euros pour tout et qui remplace tout) revient  tuer ce que l'on a et pousser les gens vers l'assurance prive (la retraite, la scu et le chomage).

----------


## RyzenOC

Sa risque pas d'inciter les gens a rien faire ? aprs tous pourquoi prendre le risque/perdre son temps par exemple de faire Bac +5, si c'est pour ce retrouver comme une personne sortant du brevet, avec 1000/mois ?
Et puis pourquoi aller bosser avec un salaire de 1500, pour au final (en enlevant les charges lie au transport, cotisation, etc)  1200 par exemple ?, autant rester dans son petit appart de 3m^2 avec ces 1000 et ces ptes au beurre.
Votre histoire de revenue universelle ne m'inspire pas, car il ne rcompensera pas (ou pas assez) ceux qui travail/font des tudes. Et en plus vous croyer les populations assez intelligentes pour faire des choses intelligentes d'elle mme ?, 80% de la pop majeur en France sont des gros assists qui le soir sont coller devant TF1 ou Facebook. La seul activit qu'ils font encore c'est copuler, mais plus pour longtemps avec les smartphones qui irradie leurs testicules, ils serons bientt tous impuissants.
Et si c'est pour voir ces 1000 disparatre dans le dernier Iphone...

Et je suis dsols, mais avec 1000 on ne vit pas, on survie. Rien que dj moi je gagne le triple, et je m'enrichie pas des masses, avec 1000 c'est sur tu peut vivre mais dans des conditions de vie trs prcaire. La nourriture bon march bourr de sucre/sel, des appartements miteux dans des quartiers miteux ou rgnera de fabuleux traffic de drogue, qui ammene invitablement la violence, des gosses qui ne pourrons pas tudier qui finirons comme leurs parents,  vivre une une vie moisie condamn  rester dans leurs ghettos.

Au moins avec le systme actuel, sa ne touche qu'une minorit.

----------


## yento

> Oui, mais imagine que dans 10 ans, les actifs ne veulent plus cotiser. Tu auras un peu l'impression de t'tre fait vol.
> 			
> 		
> 
> C'est un risque et c'est de plus en plus dans la tte des jeunes.


Pour information, la situation des jeunes aujourd'hui est foutue. Les 25% en bas du panier c'est chomage permanent sans aucun espoir de trouver un travail ou quoi que ce soit un jour. Les 25% en haut du panier arrivent a trouver un job pay vaguement au dessus du SMIC, ce qui suffit  peine a avoir le logement et la nourriture pour vivre. Et a inclus tous les gens bac+5 des grandes coles qui sont pas supra-pistonns et parachuts par la famille + logs  l'oeil.

Les jeunes qui sont partis et qui sont autour de moi (incluant moi mme) ont t pouss en grande majorit par le dsespoir devant leur situation actuelle apres leurs diplomes en France.
Ceux qui n'ont pas les diplomes et/ou qualifications et/ou papa pour avancer le voyage, sont bloqus en France, certains condamns au chomage pour l'ternit. (et je dis chomage mais en fait quand on est jeune on a droit ni au chomage ni au RSA ni a rien).
Les quelques uns qui sont rests et qui se donnent du mal, ils galrent tous les mois et ils n'ont absolument pas les moyens de porter toute la misre de la France sur leurs paules.

Le vieux qui compte sur sa retraite prochaine il ferait bien d'ouvrir les yeux. Parce que pendant ce temps l le jeune il est dans la merde trangl de toute part, il ne peut pas vivre ni payer pour les autres ni pour les retraites. La seule chose qu'il espre c'est un effondrement violent et subite du systme pour que tout le monde aient enfin  se serrer la ceinture, y compris les vieux ET les fonctionnaires ET l'tat.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Les jeunes qui sont partis et qui sont autour de moi


Sans indiscrtions, vous tes partis ou ? parce que j'admet volontiers que la France n'est peut tre pas le meilleur pays au monde, mais j'vois pas quels pays offre encore du boulot bien pay, avec tous les avantages qu'offre la France (cole gratuite, soin gratuit entre autre).

Je connais 2-3 saligaud qui migre au Royaume Unis et des qu'ils doivent prendre un simple rendez-vous chez le dentiste, il vienne en France...

----------


## macslan

> Sans indiscrtions, vous tes partis ou ? parce que j'admet volontiers que la France n'est peut tre pas le meilleur pays au monde, mais j'vois pas quels pays offre encore du boulot bien pay, avec tous les avantages qu'offre la France (cole gratuite, soin gratuit entre autre).
> 
> Je connais 2-3 saligaud qui migre au Royaume Unis et des qu'ils doivent prendre un simple rendez-vous chez le dentiste, il vienne en France...


Suisse, USA, UK, Canada, Irlande, Nouvelle-Zlande

----------


## RyzenOC

> Suisse, USA, UK, Canada, Irlande, Nouvelle-Zlande


Je pense pas que les USA ou les UK se soient mieux, sauf si t'as pas d'enfants et que tu tombe pas malade, le salaire est plus haut, mais tu t'endette pour payer une universit a ton enfant, et 1 mois de salaire peut facilement tre dpenser en fait hospitalier, ah oui et y'a pas de retraite. Si tu arrive a gagner honorablement ta vie tu peut toujours cotiser dans une retraite priv...

----------


## macslan

> Je pense pas que les USA ou les UK se soient mieux, sauf si t'as pas d'enfants et que tu tombe pas malade, le salaire est plus haut, mais tu t'endette pour payer une universit a ton enfant, et 1 mois de salaire peut facilement tre dpenser en fait hospitalier, ah oui et y'a pas de retraite. Si tu arrive a gagner honorablement ta vie tu peut toujours cotiser dans une retraite priv...


Je dis juste les endroits o il me semble, et c'est qu'une liste partiel, vont pour travailler

----------


## Zirak

> Sa risque pas d'inciter les gens a rien faire ? aprs tous pourquoi prendre le risque/perdre son temps par exemple de faire Bac +5, si c'est pour ce retrouver comme une personne sortant du brevet, avec 1000/mois ?
> 
> Et puis pourquoi aller bosser avec un salaire de 1500, pour au final (en enlevant les charges lie au transport, cotisation, etc)  1200 par exemple ?, autant rester dans son petit appart de 3m^2 avec ces 1000 et ces ptes au beurre.
> 
> Votre histoire de revenue universelle ne m'inspire pas, car il ne rcompensera pas (ou pas assez) ceux qui travail/font des tudes.


En fait tu n'as toujours pas compris ? 

C'est pas au choix entre 1000  rester chez toi, ou aller bosser pour 1500.

C'est un revenu universel, donc tout le monde le touche, ceux qui bossent, et ceux qui bossent pas, sauf que ceux qui bossent, ils ont les 1000+ leur salaire !





> Et en plus vous croyer les populations assez intelligentes pour faire des choses intelligentes d'elle mme ?, 80% de la pop majeur en France sont des gros assists qui le soir sont coller devant TF1 ou Facebook. La seul activit qu'ils font encore c'est copuler, mais plus pour longtemps avec les smartphones qui irradie leurs testicules, ils serons bientt tous impuissants.
> Et si c'est pour voir ces 1000 disparatre dans le dernier Iphone...


Bah  ce niveau la, au final, cela sera exactement comme aujourd'hui, sauf que ceux qui galrent et qui n'en ont rien  faire de l'IPhone, pourront mieux vivre qu'avec un RSA de 500...





> Et je suis dsols, mais avec 1000 on ne vit pas, on survie. Rien que dj moi je gagne le triple, et je m'enrichie pas des masses,


Tu plaisantes ? Pour le coup, c'est toi "l'assist" qui achte au dessus de ses moyens... Enfin tu ne vaux pas mieux que ceux qui regardent TF1 que tu critiques juste au dessus.

Si avec 3000par mois, tu ne vis pas bien, c'est que tu vis au dessus de tes moyens et que tu claques ton fric  droite et  gauche.

Je touche la moiti de ton salaire, et mme si je n'ai pas un train de vie extravagant, j'arrive  mettre un peu de cot tous les mois (en ayant un crdit sur le dos).





> avec 1000 c'est sur tu peut vivre mais dans des conditions de vie trs prcaire. La nourriture bon march bourr de sucre/sel, des appartements miteux dans des quartiers miteux ou rgnera de fabuleux traffic de drogue, qui ammene invitablement la violence, des gosses qui ne pourrons pas tudier qui finirons comme leurs parents,  vivre une une vie moisie condamn  rester dans leurs ghettos.


En fait tu ne connais rien de ce qui se passe en dehors de ta propre vie... Faut arrter de regarder TF1 et BFM tl hein... 

Dj avec 1000 garantie en ne faisant rien, tu n'es pas oblig d'habiter  Paris ou dans une grosse ville, tu peux vivre trs agrablement  la campagne o c'est beaucoup moins cher. Enfin je dis a, je dis rien.

Surtout que comme je l'expliquait hier, si moins de personnes ont besoin d'avoir un job en centre ville, la demande est moins forte, donc les loyers baissent, encore une fois, il ne faut pas prendre la situation actuelle et voir comment on pourrait vivre avec 1000, tu es compltement  ct de la rflexion  avoir.





> Au moins avec le systme actuel, sa ne touche qu'une minorit.


Tu parles d'une mentalit... Comme a ne touche qu'une minorit et que tu n'es pas dedans, du coup on continue comme a, ce n'est pas grave ?

----------


## kiprok

a parait intressant cette ide de revenu universel par contre cela supprime une certaine solidarit/mutualisation pour les gros accidents de la vie. Certains traitements du cancer cotent 2500 euros / mois; donc pas facile sans aide...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Sans indiscrtions, vous tes partis ou ? parce que j'admet volontiers que la France n'est peut tre pas le meilleur pays au monde, mais j'vois pas quels pays offre encore du boulot bien pay, avec tous les avantages qu'offre la France (cole gratuite, soin gratuit entre autre).
> 
> Je connais 2-3 saligaud qui migre au Royaume Unis et des qu'ils doivent prendre un simple rendez-vous chez le dentiste, il vienne en France...


Il faut sortir de l'idologie du salariat ! Sur 3.000 ans d'activits conomiques de la zone Gaule-France combien d'annes ont fonctionn sous le rgime du salariat ? Une centaine d'annes,  tout casser dont les fameuses "_30 glorieuses_". Et encore la part des salaris tait peu en comparaison des artisans qui taient  leur compte. Plus ancien il y avait les domestiques, pas pay lourd, il est vrai, mais ils taient nourris, logs, blanchis. Maintenant sur un couple qui travaille, un salaire sert  payer le loyer et, sur celui qui reste, il faut payer les transports (pour aller au boulot, je parle, 1h15 en moyenne journalire pour la rgion parisienne), la nourriture, les impts sur le revenus, les impts locaux, etc. S'ils se tirent l'quivalent d'un RSA chacun, ils ont bien de la chance.

Bon se mettre  son compte en France c'est du suicide car on est cras de taxes avant d'avoir gagn le moindre euro. Je me souviens dj qu' mon poque, et en SARL (o, soit dit en passant, il m'avaient tax 1 % du capital dpos, comme a, sans mme attendre que je sois seulement install), j'ai du batailler avec les impts pour tre "_au rel_" et non "_au forfait_". Il fallait que je prouve ma capacit de gestion. Mais je leur avais mis sous le nez mon diplme du niveau 1 en comptabilit gnrale. Et mme quand mon compte de rsultats tait encore dans le rouge au bout de deux ans, j'ai du payer l'IFA (imposition forfaitaire annuelle)  l'poque, 1988, c'tait 7.000 Francs.

Conclusion, puisque le salariat ne marche plus et qu'on a vite atteint la date limite de vente (30 ans pour les non spcialiss, 35 ans pour les spcialits plus pointues, non je n'exagre pas, c'est mme dans les statuts, par exemple la limite d'embauche c'est 35 ans maxi pour les cadres de l'IFREMER et 30 ans pour La Poste ou la SNCF), il faut aller "_Loin ! Loin ! Ici la boue est faite de nos pleurs !_". Mais pas pour du salariat ! Je lis parfois, dans les forums expatriation, des petits cons qui cherchent un job salari. Ils n'ont vraiment rien compris ! Le salariat c'est foutu en Europe et ailleurs a n'a jamais march.

Bon, dans les pays d'Amrique du sud que je commence  connatre, s'installer  son compte ncessite en tout et pour tout de disposer d'un capital. Ma voisine paraguayenne qui tient une "_despensa_" (quivalent d'picerie aux temps un peu anciens) considre qu'avec 6.000 EUR on peut dmarrer une petite activit. Les impts forfaitaires d'installation ? Yapa ! Les impts au forfait sur le CA ? Yapa ! Les impts sur les bnfices ? Yapa ! La taxe professionnelle ? Yapa ! Tout ce que vous gagnez c'est de la marge brute et c'est directement pour votre poche. Il y a, bien sr, des impts locaux, mais a n'a rien  voir avec le racket franais. Ceci dit faut pas vous plaindre si le trottoir devant votre boutique est pourri. Mais en mme temps vous avez le droit de le retaper et a ne cote pas bien cher (et vous tes bien vu des voisins). Il faut avoir un gros CA avec de l'import/export pour devoir passer en SRL (= SARL) et payer/collecter de la IVA (= TVA mais elle est moiti de la France  10 %) avec un peu d'impts sur les bnfices (mais je ne peux vous fournir des chiffres).

La sant pour les petits franais qui se sentent patraques s'ils sortent de leur beau pays : c'est sr qu'il n'y a pas la CMU (j'en ai profit mais je ne peux tout de mme pas en vivre car pour tout le reste je suis cras de taxes et d'impts mme si je ne gagne pas un rond) mais il y a toutes sortes d'assurances prives qui assurent et qui ne sont pas fondamentalement plus chres que celles que payent les gens qui sont  leur compte en France (la scu des salaris, elle, cache son cot rel derrire les "_parts patronales_" et diverses taxes qui servent  remplir le tonneau des Danades) et, de toute faon elle est insuffisante et il faut payer une mutuelle en plus. Il y a des hpitaux privs de qualit. J'avais des arythmies cardiaques qui me pourrissaient la vie (et le coeur), je me suis fait implanter un pacemaker dans un hosto plus moderne encore que les CHU franais et depuis je suis pimpant.

Les coles pour les chiards ? Je ne peux en parler car je suis naturellement vaccin contre la plus terrible des maladies sexuellement transmissible : la reproduction.

Et puis en France tout est satur ! Que voulez-vous faire  votre compte qui ne soit pas dj fait et archi fait ? A un moment j'avais envie de faire une librairie de type pochotque ouverte de midi  minuit  Toulouse. Mais une bonne tude de march sur la librairie qu'une charmante dame de la Chambre de Commerce de Toulouse m'avait dniche m'avait compltement dcourag. Il en rsultait que, outre que les franais lisaient de moins en moins ils s'ouvraient des librairies de plus en plus ce qui ncessitait un fond trs onreux, qui se vendait mal et les libraires vgtaient dans l'indigence. Enfin ils avaient de quoi lire... Mais je prfre les 10.000 e-books que j'ai rcupr sur Internet (et en franais) que je lis aussi sur ma liseuse quand je vadrouille.

Je ne conseillerais pas une librairie en Amrique du sud (surtout au Paraguay, encore qu'on en trouve quelques unes de trs correctes dans le centre d'Asuncin). Mais il y a plein de choses  faire ! Sachez, par exemple, qu'il n'existe aucun site de vente par correspondance de composants informatiques digne de ce nom en Amrique du sud ! L'quivalent, mme plus modeste, de materiel.net ou de ldlc.com. Un peu  Santiago du Chili, mais ils ne ratissent pas large.

Bref de quoi donner une nouvelle jeunesse  l'assertion de Karl Marx, critique car critiquable  l'poque "_les proltaires n'ont pas de patrie_" (et pas seulement les capitalistes du MEDEF).

----------


## Chauve souris

> Pour information, la situation des jeunes aujourd'hui est foutue. Les 25% en bas du panier c'est chomage permanent sans aucun espoir de trouver un travail ou quoi que ce soit un jour. Les 25% en haut du panier arrivent a trouver un job pay vaguement au dessus du SMIC, ce qui suffit  peine a avoir le logement et la nourriture pour vivre. Et a inclus tous les gens bac+5 des grandes coles qui sont pas supra-pistonns et parachuts par la famille + logs  l'oeil.


Mais, en mme temps, ces jeunes qui sont pourtant bien conscients de l'absence de perspectives qu'ils auraient  perdurer en France, ne veulent, en aucun cas se lever le cul pour aller voir ailleurs. On pourrait,  la rigueur comprendre qu'ils aient une lgitime apprhension  sauter dans l'inconnu, encore que les jeunes prcdent l'actuelle gnration n'avaient pas cette trouille et la situation conomique de la France n'tait pas aussi dsastreuse et on pouvait se trouver facilement un job, mais non, et mme s'il peuvent avoir un associ possible, comme c'tait mon cas car j'avais dj mon implantation, ils ne partent pas. "_Non ! Ne les faites pas lever, c'est le naufrage !_". Ils sont peut-tre jeunes dans leurs artres, mais dans leur cervelle c'est plutt plus proche d'Alzheimer...

----------


## youtpout978

> Bon se mettre  son compte en France c'est du suicide car on est cras de taxes avant d'avoir gagn le moindre euro. Je me souviens dj qu' mon poque, et en SARL (o, soit dit en passant, il m'avaient tax 1 % du capital dpos, comme a, sans mme attendre que je sois seulement install), j'ai du batailler avec les impts pour tre "_au rel_" et non "_au forfait_". Il fallait que je prouve ma capacit de gestion. Mais je leur avais mis sous le nez mon diplme du niveau 1 en comptabilit gnrale. Et mme quand mon compte de rsultats tait encore dans le rouge au bout de deux ans, j'ai du payer l'IFA (imposition forfaitaire annuelle)  l'poque, 1988, c'tait 7.000 Francs.


Maintenant tu as le statut d'auto-entrepreneur pour a, 0 de CA 0 de cotisation, et si a marche bien tu as toujours moyens de changer de statut aprs coup.

----------


## RyzenOC

> C'est pas au choix entre 1000  rester chez toi, ou aller bosser pour 1500.
> 
> C'est un revenu universel, donc tout le monde le touche, ceux qui bossent, et ceux qui bossent pas, sauf que ceux qui bossent, ils ont les 1000+ leur salaire !


J'avais pas compris sa, effectivement sa change tous.
Mais je ne pense pas que se soit raliste de donner 1000  toute la population active, sauf en supprimant les soins gratuits, l'cole gratuite et l'arme...




> En fait tu ne connais rien de ce qui se passe en dehors de ta propre vie... Faut arrter de regarder TF1 et BFM tl hein... 
> 
> Dj avec 1000 garantie en ne faisant rien, tu n'es pas oblig d'habiter  Paris ou dans une grosse ville, tu peux vivre trs agrablement  la campagne o c'est beaucoup moins cher. Enfin je dis a, je dis rien.


1) pas la peine dtre agressif
2) je vis en plein cambrousse dans un bled de 9 habitants...




> Tu plaisantes ? Pour le coup, c'est toi "l'assist" qui achte au dessus de ses moyens... Enfin tu ne vaux pas mieux que ceux qui regardent TF1 que tu critiques juste au dessus.
> 
> Si avec 3000par mois, tu ne vis pas bien, c'est que tu vis au dessus de tes moyens et que tu claques ton fric  droite et  gauche.


Non j'ai pas dit sa, je ne vis pas au dessus de mes moyens et je claque pas mon fric de droite  gauche.
Rcement j'ai du changer mon chauffe eau et repeindre le toi de ma maison, c'est des frais "consquent", qu'un individu qui gagne 1000 ne pourrais pas faire.

Et si ton individue de 1000 veut payer des tudes a ces enfants c'est mort (les coles prive c'est dans les 10000/ans...), se soigner d'un cancer c'est mort (+ de 1000/mois...)

Ou alors on lui donne 1000, puis on lui reprend de l'argent pour financer l'cole publique, les hpitaux, l'arme et la retraite.
En attendant le monde entier envie nos coles publique (gratuite), et nos hpitaux gratuits.

Et au final ton truc risque surtout d'apporter le plus grosse inflation de tous les temps (ce que la BCE tente difficilement de maintenir a 2% je crois)

----------


## Zirak

> J'avais pas compris sa, effectivement sa change tous.
> Mais je ne pense pas que se soit raliste de donner 1000  toute la population active, sauf en supprimant les soins gratuits, l'cole gratuite et l'arme...


Rien  voir, il suffit de corriger une grosse partie du gchis actuel dans de nombreux domaines.





> 2) je vis en plein cambrousse dans un bled de 9 habitants...


Et tu ne t'en sors pas avec 3000 par mois ?  :8O: 





> Non j'ai pas dit sa, je ne vis pas au dessus de mes moyens et je claque pas mon fric de droite  gauche.
> Rcement j'ai du changer mon chauffe eau et repeindre le toi de ma maison, c'est des frais "consquent", qu'un individu qui gagne 1000 ne pourrais pas faire.


Dj ce ne sont pas des frais rguliers, mais un truc exceptionnel, ensuite, ton argument est un peu bidon :

Comment fera le mec qui touche 1000 pour refaire son toit ? Il ne pourra pas donc l'ide est mauvaise ? 

Mais dis moi, les gens au RSA ou au chmage actuellement, ils font comment ? Ah ils ne peuvent pas non plus, du coup on supprime le RSA et les allocations chmages ?  :;): 

Avec 3000 / mois, tu avais trs largement de quoi mettre de ct en prvision de ce genre de panne ou de travaux, si tu ne l'as pas fait, et que tu es maintenant un peu limit financirement, ce n'est que de la faute d'une mauvaise gestion de ta part.





> Et si ton individue de 1000 veut payer des tudes a ces enfants c'est mort (les coles prive c'est dans les 10000/ans...), se soigner d'un cancer c'est mort (+ de 1000/mois...).


Idem que ci-dessus, comment font actuellement les gens ? 

Et encore une fois, ces 1000, c'est pas pour pouvoir vivre comme un mec qui gagne 10000actuellement, c'est fait pour assurer le minimum vital : bouffe, loyer, etc etc

Aprs si tu veux envoyer ton fils dans une cole prive 15K  / an, bah tu vas bosser pour avoir un salaire EN PLUS des 1000. 





> Ou alors on lui donne 1000, puis on lui reprend de l'argent pour financer l'cole publique, les hpitaux, l'arme et la retraite.


En fait t'es en train de me dire que ce n'est pas applicable, car cela voudrait dire qu'il faudrait mettre en place des choses qui existe dj ? 

Te filer de l'argent, pour le reprendre aprs pour financer des choses, a s'appelle la TVA et les impts hein...





> Et au final ton truc risque surtout d'apporter le plus grosse inflation de tous les temps (ce que la BCE tente difficilement de maintenir a 2% je crois)


Encore une fois, tu essais d'appliquer tout a,  l'conomie actuelle, alors que cela fait dj plusieurs fois que l'on te dit que pour mettre ce revenu en place, cela demandera de modifier pas mal de chose, que des prix vont donc varier, etc etc. Donc je ne vois pas comment tu peux annoncer une inflation norme, alors qu'il y a encore 5mn, tu n'avais pas compris le principe du revenu universel... 


PS: je suis dsol si j'ai eu l'air agressif, c'est vrai que la tournure de mes phrases le laisse penser (et dans ce message galement surement) mais ce n'tait pas le cas, par contre oui, quand tu ne connais pas le sujet, renseignes-toi dessus et / ou emplois une forme de discours plus interrogative, pour montrer que tu ne connais pas et que tu cherches  comprendre, que tu t'interroge. Balancer des affirmations compltement  l'ouest, cela peut effectivement un peu agacer les gens  force.  :;):

----------


## el_slapper

Ce que veut dire Sazearte, si j'ai bien compris(qu'il me fouette si je l'ai mal compris), c'est que pour donner 1000  tout le monde, il va falloir tailler svre dans toutes les dpenses. Donc dans l'ducation. Donc il n'y aura plus que des coles prives. Qu'il faudra payer  leur juste valeur. Et a va faire mal dans les gencives.

Calcul idiot :  45 millions d'adultes,  10 000 par an(mme pas 1000 par mois), on arrive  des dpenses annuelles de 450 milliards par an. Soit l'intgralit des dpenses de l'tat, dficit inclus. Donc, votre petite magouille, l, elle remplace TOUTES les dpenses de l'tat,  part peut-tre la collecte des impts pour payer tout a. Plus d'arme, plus de police, plus d'cole .....ou alors il faut payer pour tout a. Donc payer pour l'cole, payer des boites prives de scurit, etc..... Bienvenue dans un monde cyberpunk.

Aprs, pourquoi pas, mais il ne faut pas se voiler la face sur les consquences.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce que veut dire Sazearte, si j'ai bien compris(qu'il me fouette si je l'ai mal compris), c'est que pour donner 1000  tout le monde, il va falloir tailler svre dans toutes les dpenses. Donc dans l'ducation. Donc il n'y aura plus que des coles prives. Qu'il faudra payer  leur juste valeur. Et a va faire mal dans les gencives.
> 
> Calcul idiot :  45 millions d'adultes,  10 000 par an(mme pas 1000 par mois), on arrive  des dpenses annuelles de 450 milliards par an. Soit l'intgralit des dpenses de l'tat, dficit inclus. Donc, votre petite magouille, l, elle remplace TOUTES les dpenses de l'tat,  part peut-tre la collecte des impts pour payer tout a. Plus d'arme, plus de police, plus d'cole .....ou alors il faut payer pour tout a. Donc payer pour l'cole, payer des boites prives de scurit, etc..... Bienvenue dans un monde cyberpunk.
> 
> Aprs, pourquoi pas, mais il ne faut pas se voiler la face sur les consquences.



Sauf que tout le monde a plus d'argent => l'conomie tourne plus => plus de TVA qui rentre

Vu que tout le monde ne travaillera pas => suppression de grosses dpenses niveau administratif concernant les fonctionnaires

Il est question d'une prime sur les bnfices au niveau des entreprises pour remplacer pas mal de prlvements qui cotent limite plus cher  percevoir que ce qu'ils rapportent actuellement.

Etc Etc

Pour moi cela demande de tout recalculer, c'est trs complexe, mais on ne peut pas se fier aux chiffres actuels.


Perso, je ne sais pas si c'est la solution, je ne suis pas un ardent dfenseur de ce systme, j'ai ragi  cause de certaines inepties crites, cela dit, je pense qu'il faut effectivement changer de systme car on voit bien que l'actuel arrive en bout de course, et que notre conomie ne s'en sortira jamais avec de plus en plus de gens au chmage.

Il y a effectivement beaucoup de chose  prendre en compte, et cela demandera effectivement de remettre pas mal de choses en cause pour ventuellement le mettre en place, mais bon, quitte  finir dans le mur, c'est mieux que de rester  attendre que la catastrophe arrive.

----------


## Mat.M

> Calcul idiot :  45 millions d'adultes,  10 000 par an(mme pas 1000 par mois), on arrive  des dpenses annuelles de 450 milliards par an. Soit l'intgralit des dpenses de l'tat, dficit inclus. .


tu as parfaitement raison, si on donne 1000euros par mois  des millions d'individus,annuellement a fait des paquets de milliards  prlever sur le PIB.

Mais ne pas perdre une petite chose c'est que lorsqu'on gagne en-dessous du  SMIC ou qu'on peroit le RSA,l'pargne est trs faible on dpense tout ce que l'on gagne...
et dpenser a fait de la TVA qui rentre dans les caisses de l'Etat  ::mouarf:: 

Donc ce que l'Etat dpense d'un ct il le rcupre, trs partiellement on est d'accord, de l'autre

Modification: le message prcdent de Zirak a t post en mme temps que le mien.

----------


## Kearz

> Pour information, la situation des jeunes aujourd'hui est foutue. Les 25% en bas du panier c'est chomage permanent sans aucun espoir de trouver un travail ou quoi que ce soit un jour. Les 25% en haut du panier arrivent a trouver un job pay vaguement au dessus du SMIC, ce qui suffit  peine a avoir le logement et la nourriture pour vivre. Et a inclus tous les gens bac+5 des grandes coles qui sont pas supra-pistonns et parachuts par la famille + logs  l'oeil.


Il faudrait pas non plus tomber dans l'abus. Je me classe encore dans la "jeunesse" (moins de 25 ans). 

J'ai un bac+5 et j'ai du boulot et je gagne ~2 SMICs. Tous mes amis de mon ge qui ont un bac+5 (informatique, commerce, ingnierie) ont tous un job en CDI avec un salaire de 1.5  3 SMIC. 
A bac+3, ils n'ont pas tous un CDI mais CDI ou CDD renouvel en permanence. Bon, pour le coup c'est des salaires plus autour de 1.2  2 SMIC.
Ceux qui ont des CAP sont insrs au mme niveau que les bac+3. 

Le plus gros point noir que je vois c'est ceux qui ont un bac gnral et qui n'ont jamais eu de diplme post-bac ou ceux qui ont arrt au BTS/DUT. L, c'est clairement la galre. 
(a c'est un point de vu hors de Paris donc pas du tout port par le march Parisien qui aime les bac+5.)

Bref, faut pas pousser mm dans les orties. Il n'y a pas 100% de jeune au chmage ou smicard. 




> Rcement j'ai du changer mon chauffe eau et repeindre le toi de ma maison, c'est des frais "consquent", qu'un individu qui gagne 1000 ne pourrais pas faire.


Remplacer un toit ou refaire ltanchit, a peut arriver. Le repeindre, c'est vraiment essentiel ou c'est une envie?
Tout le monde change son chauffe eau un jour ou l'autre, avec 3000 tu peux te dire "je fais a le mois prochain" avec un SMIC tu te dis "je ferais a l'anne prochaine". 
_(Aprs il y a les crdits si c'est un besoin immdiat mais logiquement, tu sais que tu change ton chauffe eau toute les X annes, donc  toi d'tre prt, c'est tout..)_




> Ou alors on lui donne 1000, puis on lui reprend de l'argent pour financer l'cole publique, les hpitaux, l'arme et la retraite.
> En attendant le monde entier envie nos coles publique (gratuite), et nos hpitaux gratuits.


Ecole publique/hopitaux/arme: impt, c'est pas parce qu'il y a un revenu universelle, que les impts disparaissent. D'ailleurs mcaniquement, les revenus de l'tat par l'impt ne baissera pas, vu que ceux qui travailleront encore (donc 1000+salaire) seront plus vite imposable. 

Retraite: tu travail? tu cotise. Tu travail pas? ben a la retraite tu garde ton revenu universelle de 1000. 

Scu: la scurit social continuera de payer les frais de sant mais ne paiera plus de compensation de salaire. 





> Votre histoire de revenue universelle ne m'inspire pas, car il ne rcompensera pas (ou pas assez) ceux qui travail/font des tudes. Et en plus vous croyer les populations assez intelligentes pour faire des choses intelligentes d'elle mme ?, 80% de la pop majeur en France sont des gros assists qui le soir sont coller devant TF1 ou Facebook.


C'est connu, un humain, c'est un comme un animal de compagnie. Il lui faut absolument un os pour avancer, sinon il fait rien? 

_"De plus, d'autres consquences positives non attendues ont t observes, comme l'augmentation de la dure des tudes des jeunes, une baisse de la criminalit et des hospitalisations"_
Source: exprimentation au canada.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ma voisine paraguayenne qui tient une "_despensa_" (quivalent d'picerie aux temps un peu anciens) considre qu'avec 6.000 EUR on peut dmarrer une petite activit. Les impts forfaitaires d'installation ? Yapa ! Les impts au forfait sur le CA ? Yapa ! Les impts sur les bnfices ? Yapa ! La taxe professionnelle ? Yapa ! Tout ce que vous gagnez c'est de la marge brute et c'est directement pour votre poche. Il y a, bien sr, des impts locaux, mais a n'a rien  voir avec le racket franais.


d'accord c'est bien beau de ne pas payer de taxe professionnelle mais encore une fois faut-il que d'une part tu aies beaucoup de clients et ensuite que les clients dpensent dans ton commerce...
si tu as des clients qui ne font qu'acheter des kilos de patates  la fin du mois a ne fait pas beaucoup de plus value..

encore une fois c'est comme si la majorit des gens qui vont faire leurs courses chez Auchan ou Carrefour n'achtent qu'une boite de petits pois, au bout de quelques jours ces gros supermarchs font faillite

----------


## Grogro

> Et puis en France tout est satur ! Que voulez-vous faire  votre compte qui ne soit pas dj fait et archi fait ? A un moment j'avais envie de faire une librairie de type pochotque ouverte de midi  minuit  Toulouse. Mais une bonne tude de march sur la librairie qu'une charmante dame de la Chambre de Commerce de Toulouse m'avait dniche m'avait compltement dcourag. Il en rsultait que, outre que les franais lisaient de moins en moins ils s'ouvraient des librairies de plus en plus ce qui ncessitait un fond trs onreux, qui se vendait mal et les libraires vgtaient dans l'indigence. Enfin ils avaient de quoi lire... Mais je prfre les 10.000 e-books que j'ai rcupr sur Internet (et en franais) que je lis aussi sur ma liseuse quand je vadrouille.


C'est srieux a que les franais lisent de moins en moins ? Il y a des statistiques compltes ?

----------


## Glutinus

Apparemment ils ne liraient pas moins de livres, mais peut-tre des plus faciles  lire (plus courts et moins d'effort de comprehension ou de lexique). Grosso modo c'est que de la "littrature de plage", donc ouep tu peux terminer un Marc Lvy en un jour ou te faire l'intgrale des Musso sans trop d'efforts sur une anne, alors que la Comdie Humaine ou les Rougon Macquart, c'est un peu plus hardcore.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai un bac+5 et j'ai du boulot et je gagne ~2 SMICs. Tous mes amis de mon ge qui ont un bac+5 (informatique, commerce, ingnierie) ont tous un job en CDI avec un salaire de 1.5  3 SMIC.


Juste une prcision quand mme : informatique, commerce, ingnierie, ce sont des secteurs particulirement favoriss en termes de salaires. J'ai moi-mme un bac+5 en traduction technique (et trs loin de moi l'ide de vouloir me vanter, mais je suis sortie d'une fac particulirement reconnue dans le mtier et avec un trs bon bagage  ::mrgreen:: ), et je gagne 30  de plus que le SMIC. La plupart de mes collgues de promo ont moins que a. En gros, je ne me prive pas sur la nourriture et sur l'quipement pour les enfants, mais je ne met pas d'argent de ct et je ne fais pas d'extra.
Alors, non, la jeunesse n'est pas foutue, mais trs peu de secteurs sont pargns.

----------


## mermich

@Conan Lord : ma femme est traductrice et gagne nettement plus que le smic, mais independante donc oui, meme traducteur peut tres  bien gagner sa vie.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Encore une fois, tu essais d'appliquer tout a,  l'conomie actuelle, alors que cela fait dj plusieurs fois que l'on te dit que pour mettre ce revenu en place, cela demandera de modifier pas mal de chose, que des prix vont donc varier


Comment compte tu faire pour faire varier les prix !?

----------


## Zirak

> Comment compte tu faire pour faire varier les prix !?


L'offre et la demande.

Un exemple que j'ai dj cit concernant un cas "relativement" simple, l'immobilier.

Aujourd'hui, les prix sont exorbitants en ville car il y a beaucoup de demandes, la plupart des emplois s'y trouvant. C'est donc les loueurs / vendeurs qui ont les leviers, et peuvent un peu afficher les prix qu'ils veulent.

Demain, si une partie de la population ne travaille plus, cela ne m'tonnerait pas que certains prfrent aller habiter au calme  la campagne o c'est dj un peu moins cher, plutt que de rester en centre ville. Du coup, si il y a moins de demandes, il y a plus de choix pour le locataire, et si il y a suffisamment de logements pour tout le monde, c'est la personne qui voudra absolument louer, qui devra se montrer plus attractive que les autres, ce qui pourrait entre autre, se rpercuter sur les loyers.


De plus, si la personne qui loue, a dj un revenu supplmentaire de 1000 fourni par l'Etat, elle pourra peut-tre se permettre de baisser un peu le loyer sans trop (voir pas du tout) y perdre financirement.

----------


## kiprok

> Scu: la scurit social continuera de payer les frais de sant mais ne paiera plus de compensation de salaire.


J'avais cru comprendre que la Scu disparaissait avec ce nouveau modle. 
Si elle est conserve (et finance donc) c'est un bon point!  ::):

----------


## Kearz

> J'avais cru comprendre que la Scu disparaissait avec ce nouveau modle. 
> Si elle est conserve (et finance donc) c'est un bon point!


a dpend par quel bout tu le prends. 

Tu peux dire: 
- Je vire tout mais vraiment tout (aide, scu, retraite, etc.) et vous aurez 1250. 
- Je vire ce qui n'a plus de sens avec un revenu universelle et diminue d'autres postes sans les supprimer (type retraite) mais je vous donne seulement 1000. 

Il y a plein de variante: 
- Tout le monde X/mois
- Les moins de 18 ans X/mois et Les plus de 18 ans Y/ans. (voir autre pallier d'ge) 
- Plus de scu mais obligation d'une mutuelle avec la cration d'une mutuelle d'tat avec un tarif 'attractif' mais qui couvre le minimum. (accident, maladie grave, ...)




> Juste une prcision quand mme : informatique, commerce, ingnierie, ce sont des secteurs particulirement favoriss en termes de salaires.


C'est sur mes connaissances. (comme je l'ai prcis)
Aprs la fourchette que j'ai donn commence 1.5 SMIC, soit ~1600/1700 net. Mes seules connaissances qui ont fait du littraire sont profs et sont donc rentre dans la fourchette.

Alors oui, il y a des exceptions: secteur bouch (chimie, ..), secteur "passion" mais qui gnre moins d'argent (art, ..), secteur en uberisation/disparition. 
Et il y a les exceptions inverses avec de salaire hallucinant en sortie d'cole: finance, gestion d'entreprise, droit, mdecine, ...

----------


## phili_b

Aux adeptes du revenu universel, si jusqu' prsent j'tais plus que dubitatif,  voir vos arguments je vois qu'il faudrait une police politique pour que les gens acceptent de rester dans les clous.

Mais il faut d'abord assainir le systme actuel avant d'avoir ce genre d'utopie (les utopies se sont toujours mal fini contrairement aux reformes ), c'est--dire principalement dfinanciariser l'conomie, lutter contre le dumping fiscal et les paradis fiscaux, et savoir grer srieusement les reconversions professionnelles (pour ne pas laisser  chaque nouvelle gnration technologique des gens sur le ct), inciter  la production locale.

On peut penser ce qu'on veut de la mondialisation, mais un revenu universel est impossible, dans ce monde o il y a de moins en moins de barrire douanire. Et je ne vois pas comment le revenu universel pallierait aux maux actuels.

Et si vraiment on voulait aller vers cette utopie, il faudrait que les gens soient utiles  la socits mme de faon non marchandes, car sinon comment ceux qui veulent travailler accepterait de travailler pour autant d'inactifs ?

----------


## Invit

> C'est sur mes connaissances. (comme je l'ai prcis)
> Aprs la fourchette que j'ai donn commence 1.5 SMIC, soit ~1600/1700 net. Mes seules connaissances qui ont fait du littraire sont profs et sont donc rentre dans la fourchette.
> 
> Alors oui, il y a des exceptions: secteur bouch (chimie, ..), secteur "passion" mais qui gnre moins d'argent (art, ..), secteur en uberisation/disparition. 
> Et il y a les exceptions inverses avec de salaire hallucinant en sortie d'cole: finance, gestion d'entreprise, droit, mdecine, ...


Oui oui, j'ai bien not que tu l'avais prcis. C'tait juste histoire de rajouter un deuxime son de cloche, et aussi pour prciser que ce ne sont pas que les secteurs bouchs et les secteurs "passion" (mme si a doit tre vachement plus galre quand mme). Et tu as raison d'ajouter les exceptions inverses. Surtout dans la finance, je trouve a assez ironique au fond  ::mouarf:: 
Mais globalement, j'ai l'impression que peu de jeunes ont une chance (faut pouvoir payer les tudes), et que la chance arrive trop vite  expiration (si tu as mal choisi ta voie  16 ans, se retourner est trs compliqu). Mais moi aussi, je m'appuie sur mes connaissances pour l'affirmer.




> @Conan Lord : ma femme est traductrice et gagne nettement plus que le smic, mais independante donc oui, meme traducteur peut tres  bien gagner sa vie.


Pardon pour la question, mais ta femme est-elle tablie au Canada ? Beaucoup de traducteurs franais migrent  cause des conditions moins attractives pour les indpendants (principalement en Suisse, mais pas pour l'vasion fiscale).
Mais oui, tu as raison, beaucoup de traducteurs mme en France arrivent  dgager un salaire plus que convenable. Je sais bien que je n'ai pas choisi la voie la plus lucrative, je le savais ds le dbut et je ne m'en plains pas. C'est un choix. Je sais qu'en tant qu'indpendante j'aurais pass trop de temps de gestion parce que c'est vraiment pas mon domaine de prdilection (donc le salaire ramen au nombre d'heures, a n'aurait pas t particulirement joyeux non plus).
J'avais essay le portage salarial aussi, mais au final je ne touchais que la moiti de ce que je facturais. Du coup, il aurait fallu que je tape dans les 16 centimes du mot pour a, et je n'ai pas l'exprience (ni l'assurance) ncessaire.

----------


## -

Bon pour ceux qui ne seraient pas au courant le gouvernement va faire un 49-3, en esprant que la motion de censure soit cette fois vote mme si je rve probablement...

----------


## Grogro

> L'offre et la demande.
> 
> Un exemple que j'ai dj cit concernant un cas "relativement" simple, l'immobilier.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, les prix sont exorbitants en ville car il y a beaucoup de demandes, la plupart des emplois s'y trouvant. C'est donc les loueurs / vendeurs qui ont les leviers, et peuvent un peu afficher les prix qu'ils veulent.
> 
> Demain, si une partie de la population ne travaille plus, cela ne m'tonnerait pas que certains prfrent aller habiter au calme  la campagne o c'est dj un peu moins cher, plutt que de rester en centre ville. Du coup, si il y a moins de demandes, il y a plus de choix pour le locataire, et si il y a suffisamment de logements pour tout le monde, c'est la personne qui voudra absolument louer, qui devra se montrer plus attractive que les autres, ce qui pourrait entre autre, se rpercuter sur les loyers.
> 
> 
> De plus, si la personne qui loue, a dj un revenu supplmentaire de 1000 fourni par l'Etat, elle pourra peut-tre se permettre de baisser un peu le loyer sans trop (voir pas du tout) y perdre financirement.


J'ai dj vu passer cet argument plus haut et il me parait bancal, pour de simples raisons d'infrastructures. Mme si de nombreux citadins, surtout parmi les moins de 40 ans, fantasment sur un ventuel retour  la terre, toutes les infrastructures sont concentres dans les grandes mtropoles, qui elles-mmes par cercle vicieux concentrent de plus en plus les bassins d'emplois. On a pens pendant un temps que le tltravail allait rduire la pression immobilire sur les grandes aires urbaines mais il n'en fut rien. Il y a une petite quinzaine de bassins d'emplois dynamiques, qui dont ont encore un avenir, et qui ont TOUS un march immobilier locatif en trs forte tension. A ct de ces mtropoles, les petites et moyennes villes crvent lentement, et certaines ne survivent que parce qu'elles hbergent une garnison ou divers centres administratifs. Guilluy l'a trs bien dcrit en parlant de "France priphrique". videmment comme il n'est pas du srail et qu'il n'est pas parisiano-centr les mandarins le crucifient. 

Avant de s'installer dans une ville priphrique, il faut garder  l'esprit que tout ce dont tu auras besoin : d'une cole de qualit pour tes enfants, d'une gare et donc d'infrastructures ferroviaires non sacrifies au dogme du tout TGV, d'un mdecin, d'un dentiste, d'une poste, de services administratifs, d'quipements sportifs  porte de voiture, une crche, et tout simplement des commerces de proximit. Et d'un rseau de tlcommunication efficient, aussi bien pour la tlphonie que pour internet haut dbit, sans parler d'une gendarmerie, de pompiers. Et divers services financiers indispensables pour qui veut lancer un business dans une commune. Le genre de chose que mme dans un ple secondaire  30~50 km d'une grande mtropole, desservi par un TER, on ne trouve pas toujours  au moins 80%. 

Pour pouvoir briser ce genre de cercles vicieux, il y a de trs lourds travaux d'investissements  faire. 

Quant aux loyers, dans un pays avec une telle mentalit de rentiers, si la population devient solvable de 1000 euros supplmentaires, tu peux tre sr de voir une nouvelle inflation phnomnale des loyers, et ensuite de tout l'immo.

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a une petite quinzaine de bassins d'emplois dynamiques, qui dont ont encore un avenir, et qui ont TOUS un march immobilier locatif en trs forte tension.


Oui mais justement, ce qui ne voudront pas travailler, ils n'ont pas besoin d'tre proche d'un bassin d'emploi dynamique, cela va librer de la place.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kearz

> Bon pour ceux qui ne seraient pas au courant le gouvernement va faire un 49-3, en esprant que la motion de censure soit cette fois vote mme si je rve probablement...


Ils passeront rien ou une loi beaucoup moins dcrie en 49-3. (il faut pas oublier les lections) 
Encore une manipulation politique, "on va faire a" et aprs "on vous coute, donc on va plus le faire". 




> Avant de s'installer dans une ville priphrique, il faut garder  l'esprit que tout ce dont tu auras besoin : d'une cole de qualit pour tes enfants, d'une gare et donc d'infrastructures ferroviaires non sacrifies au dogme du tout TGV, d'un mdecin, d'un dentiste, d'une poste, de services administratifs, d'quipements sportifs  porte de voiture, une crche, et tout simplement des commerces de proximit. Et d'un rseau de tlcommunication efficient, aussi bien pour la tlphonie que pour internet haut dbit, sans parler d'une gendarmerie, de pompiers. Et divers services financiers indispensables pour qui veut lancer un business dans une commune. Le genre de chose que mme dans un ple secondaire  30~50 km d'une grande mtropole, desservi par un TER, on ne trouve pas toujours  au moins 80%.


Tu vis o pour penser a? Paris?

Si tu parle bien des villes priphrique (moins de 50km): 
- "Ecole de qualit pour tes enfants", en dehors de tudes post-bac, tu peux avoir des coles de meilleures qualits qu'en ville. 
- Mdecin/dentiste/poste dans les villes priphrique des grande ville  
- crche, c'est peut-tre plus simple d'avoir une place en crche en villes priphrique plutt qu'en ville
- internet haut dbit, le haut dbit est prvu dans 90% des villes avant 2020. Et la fibre avant 2022. Et la plupart de business n'ont pas besoin de haut dbit (le boulanger, le mdecin, lindpendant _-mme dev-_, un dbit moyen suffit)
- Gendarmerie/pompier, il y a de quota. Je suis plus rassur sur la rapidit dexcution des pompiers chez moi plutt qu'en ville. (~3km sans circulation)

Le seul problme que j'ai depuis que je suis  la campagne, c'est pour aller boire un coup aprs le boulot. ::mouarf::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Maintenant tu as le statut d'auto-entrepreneur pour a, 0 de CA 0 de cotisation, et si a marche bien tu as toujours moyens de changer de statut aprs coup.


Ce statut ne me parait pas bon du tout, mais je ne l'ai pas vraiment tudi car j'tais dj hors de France donc plus concern. 

En particulier le risque principal tait que ces "_auto-entrepreneurs_" soient une rserve de sous-traitants pour des botes du btiment qui naviguent de faillites en faillites (en toute impunit, d'ailleurs). Car si le salari est "_super privilgi_' (c'est le terme juridique, ce qui veut dire qu'il sera pay avant tous les autres cranciers par le syndic), les sous-traitants, donc les auto-entrepreneurs, n'auront aucun privilge et ne rcupreront rien. "_Qu' cela ne tienne_", va tu me dire, "_il leur faudra demander une provision au dbut du contrat et facturer des situations de travaux en cours de route_". Mais si un patron margoulin du btiment voit ce genre de gus prudent, il ne le prendra jamais.

----------


## Chauve souris

> C'est srieux a que les franais lisent de moins en moins ? Il y a des statistiques compltes ?


Oh oui que cela a t tudi ! Car il y a un impact conomique (d'o cette tude  la Chambre de Commerce).

Et le cas des jeunes est affligeant. D'ailleurs ils n'ont aucun plaisir  la lecture puisqu'ils lisent mal. Etudi aussi par de nombreux universitaires. Je me souviens de la rflexion de l'une d'elle ne voulant pas critiquer le "_jeunisme_" et qui s'exclamait "_Oui, mais ils lisent des SMS_". Je sais bien que la bonne vieille dialectique nous apprend  essayer de faire du positif avec du ngatif mais l j'tais songeur...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Oh oui que cela a t tudi ! Car il y a un impact conomique (d'o cette tude  la Chambre de Commerce).
> 
> Et le cas des jeunes est affligeant. D'ailleurs ils n'ont aucun plaisir  la lecture puisqu'ils lisent mal.


Je comprend pas en quoi c'est un problme de pas lire de roman.
Moi j'en lis jamais, la seul chose que je lis c'est des nouvelles relative au monde de l'it.
Aujourd'hui on lit moins, mais on regarde aussi  cot des films, vidos, et on coute la radio.

La seul chose que j'aime lire c'est des BD, c'est une question de gout je dirais et j'ai pas honte de n'avoir jamais lu un bouquin de Voltaire ou de Balzac, sa ne mintresse pas.

Edit: si j'ai lu un roman quand mme, les 3 tomes du seigneurs des anneaux, j'avais ador le film, sa m'a donn envie de lire les 3 libres, mais j'ai mis du temps pour les lires les 3 (1.5 ans...)

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je comprend pas en quoi c'est un problme de pas lire de roman.
> Moi j'en lis jamais, la seul chose que je lis c'est des nouvelles relative au monde de l'it.
> Aujourd'hui on lit moins, mais on regarde aussi  cot des films, vidos, et on coute la radio.
> 
> La seul chose que j'aime lire c'est des BD, c'est une question de gout je dirais et j'ai pas honte de n'avoir jamais lu un bouquin de Voltaire ou de Balzac, sa ne mintresse pas.
> 
> Edit: si j'ai lu un roman quand mme, les 3 tomes du seigneurs des anneaux, j'avais ador le film, sa m'a donn envie de lire les 3 libres, mais j'ai mis du temps pour les lires les 3 (1.5 ans...)


Les livres n'ont plus le monopole de la culture, on est bien d'accord l dessus. Il y a toutes sortes de supports culturels, les films c'est indniable, auxquels se rattachent les jeux vidos, la diffrence tant que lors de la vison d'un film on est un spectateur passif alors qu'on est acteur dans un jeu vido. Pour la radio je suis plus rserv il y a bien longtemps qu'elle ne passe plus rien d'intressant (en France je n'coutais que France Musique et Radio Classique et en Espagne Radio Clasica, mais au Paraguay...). Et la chanson qui n'utilise pas la posie est  mettre  la trappe. La lecture, elle, reste indispensable. Si on ouvre Internet on lit  95 %. La lecture permet l'usage des mots et du sens de ceux-ci, bref la smantique et le domaine symbolique. Toute lecture doit titiller le cerveau et l'imagination par des concepts qui change de la vie banale. 

Balzac, et je le dis sans aucun complexe, me fait ch**r, Voltaire c'est pas mal mais a date, il est vrai. Je mets aussi  95 %  la poubelle culturelle les romans franais actuels et les films qui ne savent que parler des problmes de cul/de coeur des bobos. Ca ne m'intresse pas ! Tu as accroch aux Seigneurs des Anneaux, ton cas n'est pas dsespr. Mais il est vrai que c'est un ouvrage costaux et qu'il se savoure  petites doses. Je t'encourage  tter des grands classiques en fantastique/fantasy et science fiction. Un exemple tant celui d'un grand auteur comme *Jack Vance* avec son "_Les androdes rvent-ils de moutons lectriques_", traduit (?) abusivement sous le nom du film "_Blade Runner_", lequel film, au demeurant trs bien fait, ne prenant qu'une partie du bouquin.

L'amusant dans un jeu comme *Skyrim* (que je te recommande, toutefois il est bon d'avoir jou  _Oblivion_ avant, mais il faut le charger en mods ce qui n'est pas vident mme pour un informaticien mais que des p'tits jeunes arrivent trs bien  faire) outre qu'il y a une ambiance trs riche, c'est qu'il est truff d'une quantit de petits bouquins  rcuprer qui relate chacun un conte dans ce monde mdival fantastique.

J'oubliais les BD ! Alors qu'en France on est les meilleurs. Un peu de cocoriquisme justifi a ne fait pas de mal. Rien que la srie des "_Passagers du vent_" de Bourgeon et les albums de Bilal et Christin a te renvoie  la poubelle de l'Histoire les productions Marvel tant sur le plan du dessin que du texte.

----------


## RyzenOC

> L'amusant dans un jeu comme Skyrim (que je te recommande,


Je joue a The elder Scroll depuis Morrowind  :;): 
C'est pas parce que je lis pas que je me "sous-cultive" en regardant des merdes.

Niveau srie TV je regarde pas les experts, mais des truc plus voluer :  Oz, Breaking Bad, The shield par exemple
Niveau anim srie pareil je regarde pas pokemon ou detective connan mais des truc plus "profond" comme Gantz ou Beserk
Sur la tlvision Arte sort de bonne srie quand mme, real human par exemple est pas mal. Sur France 5, j'aime bien "c'est a dire", niveau chane d'info y'a que euronews que j'apprcie.
Niveau film, j'aime tous les films de stanley kubrick qui pour moi le plus grand ralisateur.

Ne pas lire de roman, ne veut pas dire regarder Josphine ange gardien.




> Rien que la srie des "Passagers du vent" de Bourgeon et les albums de Bilal et Christin a te renvoie  la poubelle de l'Histoire les productions Marvel tant sur le plan du dessin que du texte.


Les marvel et DC Comics n'ont aucun intrt, comme avec les gros manga japonais c'est des histoires rptitive qui devienne inintressante  force. Faire 3000 bd ou film ou le hro triomphe a chauque fois des mchants, j'en vois pas lintrt.

Pour les romans, voir de gros pav de texte sans image et sans couleur, sa me dcourage et sa m'endort, j'ai essay plusieurs fois mais c'est pas mon truc.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Loi Travail : Manuel Valls a dcid d'avoir recours au 49.3 pour faire adopter le texte sans vote,  * 
*deux motions de censure ont dj t dposes * 

Manuel Valls a dcid d'utiliser le recours au 49.3 pour faire passer la loi Travail sans vote au Parlement. Pour rappel, larticle 49.3 de la Constitution permet au Premier ministre de faire adopter un texte sans le vote des dputs,  condition dchapper  une motion de censure qui peut-tre dpose par les dputs dans les 24 heures. Cette motion doit tre signe par au moins un dixime des dputs et, si elle est vote, elle va provoquer la dmission du gouvernement ainsi que le rejet du texte. 

Pour pouvoir utiliser ce recours, cette dcision doit tre prise en Conseil des ministres puisque le texte engage la responsabilit du gouvernement. Le 49.3 ne peut tre utilis que sur un projet de loi budgtaire ou bien une fois par session parlementaire pour un autre texte. Un Conseil des ministres extraordinaire, runi  la demande du prsident Franois Hollande, a eu lieu un peu plus tt dans la journe et a permis au Premier ministre de faire usage de cette arme constitutionnelle.

Aprs lannonce par Manuel Valls du recours  larticle 49.3, les prsidents des groupes LR et UDI ont d'ores et dj dpos une motion de censure contre le gouvernement. Dailleurs Jean-Luc Mlenchon a publi un communiqu appelant  voter la censure contre le gouvernement :  fin de rgne crpusculaire : le recours au 49.3 pour passer sans dbat et sans majorit la loi El Khomri contre le droit du travail ! Qui veut l'empcher doit voter la censure ! Pas d'lgance des dgots face aux dgotants. Oui, il faut des manifestations du front du refus le jour du vote. Et ds maintenant . 

Chez Les Rpublicains, Eric Ciotti a ainsi constat  l'impuissance du gouvernement , estimant que  ses souffrances doivent tre abrges . Andr Chassaigne, le patron du groupe Front de gauche, appelle pour sa part  tous les opposants de gauche  se runir sur un texte , et il a assur avoir les 58 dputs ncessaires pour former cette motion de censure.

Le dput Pouria Amirshahi a dclar qu'il avait l'intention de voter en faveur de la censure. Le dput frondeur Laurent Baumel quant  lui, a laiss planer le doute, assurant que  on n'est pas dans une recherche d'alliance avec la droite, mais rien n'est exclu . 

Le projet de loi du Travail a connu quatre versions et une plthore d'amendements entre sa premire prsentation et l'annonce du 49.3 ce mardi. Dans son essence, le texte a t considrablement modifi dans lespoir de remporter l'adhsion de l'aile gauche du PS. 

 quoi ressemblera cette ultime version du projet de loi sur le Travail ? Hugues Fourage, le porte-parole du groupe socialiste, a indiqu que  le Premier ministre a assur qu'il prendrait en compte les amendements . Dans la version soumise au 49.3, le gouvernement renonce  rtrcir le primtre gographique d'apprciation des licenciements conomiques et  surtaxer les CDD. Sur les licenciements conomiques, l'excutif renonce  introduire un critre national et  revient au droit actuel , qui retient une apprciation au niveau mondial.

Source : Libration

----------


## nirgal76

> Les livres n'ont plus le monopole de la culture, on est bien d'accord l dessus. Il y a toutes sortes de supports culturels, les films c'est indniable, auxquels se rattachent les jeux vidos, la diffrence tant que lors de la vison d'un film on est un spectateur passif alors qu'on est acteur dans un jeu vido. Pour la radio je suis plus rserv il y a bien longtemps qu'elle ne passe plus rien d'intressant (en France je n'coutais que France Musique et Radio Classique et en Espagne Radio Clasica, mais au Paraguay...). Et la chanson qui n'utilise pas la posie est  mettre  la trappe. La lecture, elle, reste indispensable. Si on ouvre Internet on lit  95 %. La lecture permet l'usage des mots et du sens de ceux-ci, bref la smantique et le domaine symbolique. Toute lecture doit titiller le cerveau et l'imagination par des concepts qui change de la vie banale. 
> 
> Balzac, et je le dis sans aucun complexe, me fait ch**r, Voltaire c'est pas mal mais a date, il est vrai. Je mets aussi  95 %  la poubelle culturelle les romans franais actuels et les films qui ne savent que parler des problmes de cul/de coeur des bobos. Ca ne m'intresse pas ! Tu as accroch aux Seigneurs des Anneaux, ton cas n'est pas dsespr. Mais il est vrai que c'est un ouvrage costaux et qu'il se savoure  petites doses. Je t'encourage  tter des grands classiques en fantastique/fantasy et science fiction. Un exemple tant celui d'un grand auteur comme *Jack Vance* avec son "_Les androdes rvent-ils de moutons lectriques_", traduit (?) abusivement sous le nom du film "_Blade Runner_", lequel film, au demeurant trs bien fait, ne prenant qu'une partie du bouquin.
> 
> L'amusant dans un jeu comme *Skyrim* (que je te recommande, toutefois il est bon d'avoir jou  _Oblivion_ avant, mais il faut le charger en mods ce qui n'est pas vident mme pour un informaticien mais que des p'tits jeunes arrivent trs bien  faire) outre qu'il y a une ambiance trs riche, c'est qu'il est truff d'une quantit de petits bouquins  rcuprer qui relate chacun un conte dans ce monde mdival fantastique.
> 
> J'oubliais les BD ! Alors qu'en France on est les meilleurs. Un peu de cocoriquisme justifi a ne fait pas de mal. Rien que la srie des "_Passagers du vent_" de Bourgeon et les albums de Bilal et Christin a te renvoie  la poubelle de l'Histoire les productions Marvel tant sur le plan du dessin que du texte.


La culture c'est aussi et surtout lclectisme. Se limiter aux romans de grands auteurs, aux films d'auteurs et  la musique classique (je schmatise) est tout sauf de la culture. On peut aimer du bashung pour ses textes et du mtal hard core juste pour sa puissance . Les 2 n'ont pas le mme but, mais l'un n'est pas meilleur que l'autre, le tout est de savoir pourquoi on l'coute. a correspond  une attente, une envie, un besoin,  un moment donn, chacun  sa faon, pas besoin de hirarchiser. sinon c'est juste de l'litisme, pas de la culture.
nb: Et que de moment moi aussi  lire tous ces bouquins dans Skyrim et ses prdcesseurs (depuis Daggerfall pour ma part). J'ai toujours t admiratif du temps qu'ils ont pass  donner une histoire et un sens  leur monde.

----------


## yento

> J'ai un bac+5 et j'ai du boulot et je gagne ~2 SMICs. Tous mes amis de mon ge qui ont un bac+5 (informatique, commerce, ingnierie) ont tous un job en CDI avec un salaire de 1.5  3 SMIC.


Tu ralises que gagner 2x le SMIC c'est tre a plus de 40k par an, et 3x le SMIC c'est au del de 60k ?
Il n'y a strictement AUCUNE entreprise en info  ma connaissance en province qui payera un jeune bac+5  ces prix l. Et mme un mec avec une certaine exprience il va galrer des annes pour esprer enfin passer la barre des 40k.




> Aprs la fourchette que j'ai donn commence 1.5 SMIC, soit ~1600/1700 net. Mes seules connaissances qui ont fait du littraire sont profs et sont donc rentre dans la fourchette.


La magouille du charges => brut => net => DTC. Forcment quand le franais prend comme revenu des sous qu'il ne peroit pas, a fait moins piti sur la scne internationale.

1618 net par mois => 1501 euros de revenus par mois pour un jeune clibataire. (moins 70  100 euros de taxe d'habitation supplmentaire obligatoire mais a c'est pareil pour tout le monde alors passons.)

On vit correctement en province avec 1400 euros par mois et en payant un loyer pour un appartement seul, c'est bien vrai.
Pour peu que tu sois oblig d'avoir une voiture pour te rendre sur ton lieu de travail (province oblige :/ ) et que tu tiennes  partir en vacances, a va commencer  tre plus difficile.

A titre de comparaison:

En vivant simplement et au taux de change actuel, je mets plus de 1500 euros par mois de ct sur mon salaire actuel.
D'ici 5-10 ans, je peux revenir  Lyon et acheter un appartement directement, sans me prendre la tte.

videment, le calcul est grossier. Je compte bien avoir une augmentation d'ici un an qui me fera passer  2500 euros par mois mis de ct.
A ce moment je pourrais acheter un nouvel appart lyonnais/grenoblois tous les 5 ans si je voulais  ::D: 

Pour moi l'expatriation vaut le coup. En fait, c'est mme obligatoire si je veux retourner en France et pouvoir y vivre correctement un jour.  ::mouarf:: 
Pour des potes que j'ai rencontr en cole de commerce ou cole prive  10k par an EN FRANCE, ils n'ont pas le choix pour rembourser leurs dettes.

Bien sur, chaque situation et chaque vcu est diffrent. Chacun ses choix et ses objectifs =)

----------


## marsupial

> ...
> Pour les romans, voir de gros pav de texte sans image et sans couleur, sa me dcourage et sa m'endort, j'ai essay plusieurs fois mais c'est pas mon truc.


Moi aussi.

Par contre, un bon gros pav de 1000 pages de Christophe Blaess sur la "Programmation systme en C sous Linux" ...  a m'moustille. Presqu'autant qu'un "Professional Assembly Language" de 600 pages de Richard Blum  ::P: 


Sinon, je livre un petit pronostic. Plus il y aura de monde dans la rue pour protester, plus les frondeurs seront convaincus de voter la censure, et donc le gouvernement de sauter.
S'il ne saute pas, aprs un coup pareil de 49.3, il n'a plus aucune chance de passer en 2017.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Chez Les Rpublicains, Eric Ciotti a ainsi constat  l'impuissance du gouvernement , estimant que  ses souffrances doivent tre abrges . Andr Chassaigne, le patron du groupe Front de gauche, appelle pour sa part  tous les opposants de gauche  se runir sur un texte , et il a assur avoir les 58 dputs ncessaires pour former cette motion de censure.(.../...)


C'est la fin du monde : je suis d'accord avec Eric Ciotti  ::aie::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Je voudrais bien savoir sur quelles conseils cette loi est tabli?
Celles d'artisans, de PMI-PME, etc... Alors lesquels?

Uniquement l'apprciation et le ressenti du premier ministre?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Je comprend pas en quoi c'est un problme de pas lire de roman.


Niveau jeu vido c'est mieux pour vit le plagia je prsume.

Il y a tous de mme un sacr pourcentage de sable dans les compact discs (et surement la fibre optique aussi?).

----------


## Zirak

> Niveau jeu vido c'est mieux pour vit le plagia je prsume.
> 
> Il y a tous de mme un sacr pourcentage de sable dans les compact discs (et surement la fibre optique aussi?).


 ::fou::

----------


## Kearz

> Tu ralises que gagner 2x le SMIC c'est tre a plus de 40k par an, et 3x le SMIC c'est au del de 60k ?
> Il n'y a strictement AUCUNE entreprise en info  ma connaissance en province qui payera un jeune bac+5  ces prix l. Et mme un mec avec une certaine exprience il va galrer des annes pour esprer enfin passer la barre des 40k.


J'ai calcul sur le net. 
J'ai t au SMIC (pendant mon alternance) => 1100.
Je suis  un peu plus de 34K => 2200. 
(Mon net mensuel n'est pas "amput" par ticket resto ou 13eme mois qui rend le net mensuel fictivement plus bas)

Donc 3SMIC 1100*3 = 3300 net (soit ~53K brut)




> 1618 net par mois => 1501 euros de revenus par mois pour un jeune clibataire. (moins 70  100 euros de taxe d'habitation supplmentaire obligatoire mais a c'est pareil pour tout le monde alors passons.)


Je ne vais pas te retirer ce point l. Oui, l'tat (& consort) ponction trop, beaucoup trop. 
Impot revenu + taxe hab/fonc (mme si je divise par 2 vu que je ne suis pas seul) = 15%  20% de mon salaire net. (alors qu'on me prend dj 25% sur mon brut)

Bref, j'ai par moment l'impression que j'paies un demi-fonctionnaire par an. L'impt n'est pas trs "juste" en France. _(Pousse rouge de gauchiste is comming )_ 




> On vit correctement en province avec 1400 euros par mois et en payant un loyer pour un appartement seul, c'est bien vrai.
> Pour peu que tu sois oblig d'avoir une voiture pour te rendre sur ton lieu de travail (province oblige :/ ) et que tu tiennes  partir en vacances, a va commencer  tre plus difficile.


Par contre, l, tu exagres. A t'couter, pour vivre "correctement" il faudrait presque 3k/personne. 

Pour l'exemple je vais devoir intgrer le salaire de ma copine, sinon a va tre compliqu. (pas d'enfant, donc impos comme des clibataires) 

Net mensuel commun: ~3700 (hors prime)

*Dpense obligatoire*
Crdit (pour l'achat d'une maison neuve, +100m/jardin, prox. grande ville, 250k _-donc loin de la location d'un appart-_): 1100  
Impot/taxe: ~500
Assurance (2 Voitures + maison): 200 
"Autres" (EDF/GDF/Eau): ~200

Restant: 1700.

Cot de la vie courante (essence/nourriture/rparation occasionnelle/achat de la vie courante): ~1000 
Loisir: ~200

Economie: ~500/mois

Alors, oui, n'avoir "plus" que 500 alors qu'on part d'une base quand mme assez haute, c'est pas top. 
Mais c'est du  des choix de vie. Clairement, je vivrais en appart lou et proportionn  mes besoins actuels, je pourrais gagner 600 (loyer vs crdit) + 150 (taxe foncire/assurance/EDF/GDF plus bas) soit 750.  Donc a porterait mes conomies  1250/mois. 

Certes c'est de conomie de couple, certes on gagne plus que 1400 aprs impt. 
Mais au final, (3700 - 1250)/2 = 1225 donc  175 des 1400 (et mcaniquement on paiement moins d'impt donc en vrai, a fait plus de 175) donc ouais, tu pars pas en vacances 5 semaines par an mais tu vis plutt correctement avec 1400 en province mme avec voiture et vacances de temps en temps. 

En province, je pense que tu peux avoir des choses comme a: 
- du SMIC: survivre
SMIC: vivre
1400/1800: vivre correctement
1800/3000: vivre correctement et avoir pas mal de bonus. 
3000/5000: vivre bien 
+ 5000: vivre trs bien.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> 


Il y a une option dans certains modem-routeur qui permet de ne pas se rfrer aux masque de sous rseaux mais d'utilis des plages (liste) d'adresses IP pour sparer (ou modliser des regroupement) les sous rseaux.  ::fou::

----------


## Glutinus

@Chauve-Souris : petite erreur, les Androdes rvent-ils de moutons lectriques, c'tait philip k. dick.

Personne ne limite la culture  des choses "raffines", hyper-construites et litistes.
Rcemment, j'ai essay de me (re)mettre  Balzac, par la Peau de Chagrin mais le ct fantastique est clips  90% par l'ambition du hros d'intgrer la "jet-set" de l'poque, comme je ne m'attendais pas  a, je n'ai pas trop avanc dans le roman - ce n'tait pas une bonne surprise. 
Dans Balzac, si on lit les quatrimes de couv' les ides sont excellentes, par exemple le Pre Goriot, mais a parle normment de la vie politique de Paris de l'poque, et franchement j'en ai rien  battre. Sur Zola au moins on a des descriptions de la vie de tous les jours. C'est ce qu'on lui reproche, mais j'aime bien.

Malheureusement on bascule normment sur l'extrme, je dteste tomber sur des gars qui te demandent "pourquoi tu aimes ce film ou ce bouquin" et derrire commence  te parler de sociologie  la bourdieu ou  la durkheim, et de nietzsche et de kant et de spinoza BORDEL on a le droit d'aimer un truc comme a parce que a nous a fait frissonner.

J'adore couter des symphonies au casque et justement sentir les petits dtails, l'harmonie (l'art d'accumuler les notes au mme moment "les accords") donc oui a parat litiste mais a m'empche pas derrire d'aller mater deux fois par semaine le clip de Gangnam Style.

Aprs faut pas des grandes phrases construites de trois kilomtres de long parcourant tout le dictionnaire. "Aujourd'hui, maman est morte", Albert Camus a fait dans l'tranger du sujet + verbe + complment extrmement profond. Il y a d'autres romans considrs comme classique dans le mme genre : le vieil homme et la mer, l'alchimiste (paolo coelho).

Il y a un hritage trs fort  lire, il suffit juste d'couter un professeur de CE1 dire : quand on lit, on visualise soi-mme son film dans sa tte, et quand on voit le film, on s'aperoit que le ralisateur a vu autre chose. Aprs la lecture est stimulante sur bien des choses, la psychologie d'un personnage, la symbolique - qui est galement prsente dans les films, mais quand je parle de symbolique a peut tre dans les figures de style et la mtaphore.
Perso un exemple de littrature simple que j'aime beaucoup est Harry Potter. D'abord parce que c'est un thriller  chute avec un point de vue interne : comme on voit tout des yeux nafs de Harry, on passe  ct de la vrit faites de petits dtails qu'il a pourtant dgott. Et au fur est  mesure que l'histoire avance, je trouve qu'on lit vraiment l'histoire d'un gamin d'abord de 11 ans, puis de 12 ans, de 13 ans, etc. chose qui n'est pas 100% retranscrite par les films, quoique. Si Chris Colombus a t remplac aprs le deuxime film parce qu'on jugeait son genre trop enfantin, et qu'on a plbiscit le troisime film parce qu'il tait "dark", c'tait simplement parce que les deux premiers bouquins taient gamins et que la saga commence  devenir "dark" au troisime...

Je ferai mon ronchon scolaire avant-2000 mais c'est dommage, dommage de voir l'imagination dtruite ; je veux dire, c'est le mme bagage que quand on tait  l'cole primaire et qu'on s'imaginait nous-mmes jos jeux de chevaliers et de chasseurs spatiaux, certes on avait la tl, mais on avait lu Narnia aussi. Maintenant a veut pas dire que tous les gamins du 19me et dbut 20me sicle aimaient lire, je suis certains que beaucoup prfraient jouer  la balle ou au cerceau :p

L'imaginaire se dtruit parce qu'on donne crdit au "clich". Pour me permettre de le critiquer, j'ai lu un Guillaume Musso, bon sang j'ai l'impression de voir un parfait film rempli de tout ce qui est le plus rpt  Hollywood : la nana qui surprend son copain discuter avec une flic et qui est persuade qu'il la trompe, le grand mchant qui porte comme surnom "Le Vautour".

Bon dsol j'ai pas le temps de structurer tout mon texte, je colle en brut :p

----------


## Mouke

> Pour moi l'expatriation vaut le coup. En fait, c'est mme obligatoire si je veux retourner en France et pouvoir y vivre correctement un jour.


Si je peux me permettre, tu t'es expatri dans quel pays pour te permettre de telles marges ?

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a une option dans certains modem-routeur qui permet de ne pas se rfrer aux masque de sous rseaux mais d'utilis des plages (liste) d'adresses IP pour sparer (ou modliser des regroupement) les sous rseaux.

----------


## 4sStylZ

> Tu ralises que gagner 2x le SMIC c'est tre a plus de 40k par an, et 3x le SMIC c'est au del de 60k ?
> Il n'y a strictement AUCUNE entreprise en info  ma connaissance en province qui payera un jeune bac+5  ces prix l. Et mme un mec avec une certaine exprience il va galrer des annes pour esprer enfin passer la barre des 40k.


Je ne suis pas du tout daccord.
Jen ctoie des tas des gens qui ont de tels salaire, avec moins dXP, et ce ne sont mme pas les salaires levs.

----------


## ManusDei

> Un exemple tant celui d'un grand auteur comme *Jack Vance* avec son "_Les androdes rvent-ils de moutons lectriques_", traduit (?) abusivement sous le nom du film "_Blade Runner_", lequel film, au demeurant trs bien fait, ne prenant qu'une partie du bouquin.


Tu devais vouloir plutt parler du "cycle de Tscha" non ? 
Et c'est assez simpliste Vance, contrairement  Philip K.Dick (auquel tu devais penser je suppose).




> Les marvel et DC Comics n'ont aucun intrt, comme avec les gros manga japonais c'est des histoires rptitive qui devienne inintressante  force. Faire 3000 bd ou film ou le hro triomphe a chauque fois des mchants, j'en vois pas lintrt.


En fait c'est bien plus intressant que ce qu'on en voit au cinma ou dans les dessins anims. Le comics Civil War (Marvel) est un dbat sur la limite entre libert et scurit (mais avec des mecs en collants), tout comme les X-men sont le reflet de la lutte des noirs pour l'galit (Magneto = Malcolm X, Xavier = Martin Luther King), puis des luttes LGBT.
http://www.journaldugeek.com/tests/d...avier-magneto/

Civil War retrace clairement l'Amrique post-2001, avec la drive scuritaire qui s'ensuit, et ne se termine rellement qu'avec la mort de Captain America (symbole des US tout a...) bref c'est une oeuvre trs politique. Mais c'est pas toujours simple  remarquer de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique, quand le comics dbarque des annes aprs, et le film au bout de 10 ans.

@4sStylZ : balance les contacts, je prend  ::P:

----------


## Mouvii

> Civil War retrace clairement l'Amrique post-2001, avec la drive scuritaire qui s'ensuit, et ne se termine rellement qu'avec la mort de Captain America (symbole des US tout a...) bref c'est une oeuvre trs politique. Mais c'est pas toujours simple  remarquer de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique, quand le comics dbarque des annes aprs, et le film au bout de 10 ans.


Ce n'est pas toujours  remarquer de l'autre ct de l'Atlantique, non pas uniquement  cause du dlai, mais justement parce que c'est centr sur les USA. Les amricains s'identifient plus facilement dans un univers qui parle de leur pays, que nous europens dans un univers tranger au ntre.

----------


## Grogro

Accessoirement il y a au moins un cycle Marvel digne de la production BD europenne, c'est *1602* de Neil Gaiman. Mais c'est clair que 90% de ce que j'ai lu, c'est juste de la baston superficielle entre des mecs en collant et des super vilains un peu con-con. Mme quand le fameux Mark Millar ou Straczynski (le crateur de Babylon V) scnarisent, je trouve a rarement fameux.

----------


## Grogro

> A titre de comparaison:
> 
> En vivant simplement et au taux de change actuel, je mets plus de 1500 euros par mois de ct sur mon salaire actuel.
> D'ici 5-10 ans, je peux revenir  Lyon et acheter un appartement directement, sans me prendre la tte.
> 
> videment, le calcul est grossier. Je compte bien avoir une augmentation d'ici un an qui me fera passer  2500 euros par mois mis de ct.
> A ce moment je pourrais acheter un nouvel appart lyonnais/grenoblois tous les 5 ans si je voulais 
> 
> Pour moi l'expatriation vaut le coup. En fait, c'est mme obligatoire si je veux retourner en France et pouvoir y vivre correctement un jour. 
> Pour des potes que j'ai rencontr en cole de commerce ou cole prive  10k par an EN FRANCE, ils n'ont pas le choix pour rembourser leurs dettes.


Pour info, tu t'es expatri dans quel pays ? 1500 boules, c'est ce que je touche en net avec un an d'exprience.

----------


## ManusDei

En Suisse c'est tout  fait possible.

----------


## SurferIX

> Pas d'lgance des dgots face aux dgotants.


J'adore cette phrase, il faut que je m'en souvienne !
Quant  cette nouvelle, qui ne savait pas que nous tions dj face  une dictature cache ? Tapez "Manuel Valls" sur google. "Il me faut plus de blancs y'a trop de noirs".
Petit rappel : "Manuel Valls a utilis un jet du gouvernement pour se rendre avec deux de ses fils  la finale de la ligue des champions  Berlin ce week end.".
L'ex maire adjoint de Manuel Valls a crit le livre "pilleurs d'Etat" expliquant dans le dtail ce qu'il a fait.
Honte  la France. Je ne sais pas comment il va sortir notre prsident, mais je pense qu'il a intrt  sortir par la petite porte et que le peuple n'arrive pas  le rattraper...
Renseignez vous avant que nos politiciens arrivent  juguler le web, tapez youtube, un nom d'homme politique avec un ou deux adjectifs : "voleur" ou "menteur". Vous allez en apprendre de bien belles...

----------


## macslan

> En Suisse c'est tout  fait possible.


avec la carte Kiwi c'est aussi possible

----------


## Zirak

> avec la carte Kiwi c'est aussi possible


Avec Hassan Cehef, c'est possible.

----------


## Blackhorn

> Pour moi l'expatriation vaut le coup. En fait, c'est mme obligatoire si je veux retourner en France et pouvoir y vivre correctement un jour. Pour des potes que j'ai rencontr en cole de commerce ou cole prive  10k par an EN FRANCE, ils n'ont pas le choix pour rembourser leurs dettes.  Bien sur, chaque situation et chaque vcu est diffrent. Chacun ses choix et ses objectifs =)


  Je pense que trouvera personne qui te dira le contraire, aller bosser dans un pays ou la partie social est rduit  peau de chagrin pour retourner par la suite en France pour revenir profiter de la partie social c'est sur que tu vas forcment y gagner beaucoup. Effectivement c'est un choix, mais si ton choix est de revenir, la tu ne fais en quelque sort juste que profiter du systme. Tu n'auras rien cotiser en France pendant X anne et tu reviendras en profitant des avantages auxquels tu n'a pas participer(Je vois certains dire que les trangers le font alors pourquoi pas eux, je laisse  ces personnes d'essayer de comprendre la diffrence entre un Franais parti pour gagner plus et un Syrien par exemple qui part de son pays aprs 5 ans de guerre). Aprs il y a pas photo, une vie sans "accident"(maladie, chomage, ...) aux US et en France, tu auras plus gagner aux US qu'en France. Par contre des qu'il y a quelques "accidents" je pense que a peut tre trs trs vite l'inverse. Bref on nous sort toute les 2 semaines un tableau de comparaison entre une vie sans "accident" en France et une vie sans "accident" au UK, US et cie...  la force c'est assez gonflant.  


> La magouille du charges => brut => net => DTC. Forcment quand le franais prend comme revenu des sous qu'il ne peroit pas, a fait moins piti sur la scne internationale.


 Si on suit ta logique, il y a la magouille de la TVA aussi le produit que tu payes 12 en faite il en vaut 10. C'est pourtant pas compliqu pour comprendre que une partie de salaire est mis dans le cot social. Donc au final ton salaire est bien le brut c'est juste que tu as dj un impt dessus. Cette partie la qui est infime dans les pays telle que UK et US.  C'est comme les frontaliers qui se gargarise que travailler en suisse sa vaut le coup. Oui travailler en Suisse et vivre en France a vaut le coup(donc ne pas dpenser grand chose dans le pays dans lequel on travail). Par contre vivre et travailler en Suisse, je vous invite  faire le calcul  avantage quivalent (sant, retraite, logement, ...)... Vous allez vite voire que c'est pas forcment aussi rose que a (du moins c'est moins vident).

----------


## yento

..

----------


## Marco46

> En vivant simplement et au taux de change actuel, je mets plus de 1500 euros par mois de ct sur mon salaire actuel.
> D'ici 5-10 ans, je peux revenir  Lyon et acheter un appartement directement, sans me prendre la tte.
> 
> videment, le calcul est grossier. Je compte bien avoir une augmentation d'ici un an qui me fera passer  2500 euros par mois mis de ct.
> A ce moment je pourrais acheter un nouvel appart lyonnais/grenoblois tous les 5 ans si je voulais 
> 
> Pour moi l'expatriation vaut le coup. En fait, c'est mme obligatoire si je veux retourner en France et pouvoir y vivre correctement un jour. 
> Pour des potes que j'ai rencontr en cole de commerce ou cole prive  10k par an EN FRANCE, ils n'ont pas le choix pour rembourser leurs dettes.
> 
> Bien sur, chaque situation et chaque vcu est diffrent. Chacun ses choix et ses objectifs =)


Le mec nous explique firement qu'il est un parasite et il se trouve intelligent  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Rassure toi, si j'tais rest en France et que j'y aurais trouv un travail, je n'aurais eu aucun avantage social.
> Et si un jour je reviens vivre en France, je n'aurai droit a absolument AUCUN avantage social de quelqu'un nature que ce soit. 
> 
> Si a fait du bien  ta conscience, sache que si demain je mets les pieds dans un hopital franais je ne suis pas reconnu par l'tat/scu et je recevrai la facture  payer de ma poche.


Renseignes toi bien, il faudrait vraiment que tu te dbrouilles comme un pied pour ne pas bnficier d'une couverture sociale.

Mais c'est vrai qu'on parle  un bac+5 en informatique incapable de trouver du travail en France, donc tout est possible !




> Je suis parti parce que je n'avais pas le choix. J'ai fais le tour des employeurs de la rgion et au bout d'un moment j'ai du me rendre  l'vidence qu'il n'y a pas de travail et que tous les articles sur le boom des informations bac+5 sont des mensonges.


Tu pouvais parfaitement changer de rgion puisque tu as t en mesure de changer de pays. Pour ne pas trouver du boulot (et du bon) avec un bac+5 en informatique en poche dans une des principales villes franaise il faut *vraiment* le faire exprs, et je te parle mme pas de la rgion parisienne.

S'expatrier quelques annes n'est pas un problme en soi, mais cracher dans la soupe pour ensuite revenir jouer le bourgeois tout en se ventant c'est pas possible, ya un minimum de respect  avoir pour tes concitoyens.

----------


## RPGamer

Je parlais dj de l'abu de langage lorsque l'on parle de dmocratie en France dans le sujet sur les Panama Papers mais je ne pensais pas que a irait jusque l avec le 43 point machin. Ironie du sort, en Suisse, le peuple votera dmocratiquement le 5 juin prochain pour un Revenu de Base Inconditionnel (RBI) aprs le lancement d'une initiative fdrale. Visiblement la question du travail a le vent en poupe ces derniers temps. 

Le spectre de la robotisation, l'informatisation des mtiers (qui requiers du coup moins de travail) et le problme du futur financement des retraites sont cachs derrire ces initiatives. Les ingnieurs ont donc une responsabilit dans l'volution de la socit et des conditions de travail et d'accs au travail.

----------


## macslan

> Je parlais dj de l'abu de langage lorsque l'on parle de dmocratie en France dans le sujet sur les Panama Papers mais je ne pensais pas que a irait jusque l avec le 43 point machin. Ironie du sort, en Suisse, le peuple votera dmocratiquement le 5 juin prochain pour un Revenu de Base Inconditionnel (RBI) aprs le lancement d'une initiative fdrale. Visiblement la question du travail a le vent en poupe ces derniers temps. 
> 
> Le spectre de la robotisation, l'informatisation des mtiers (qui requiers du coup moins de travail) et le problme du futur financement des retraites sont cachs derrire ces initiatives. Les ingnieurs ont donc une responsabilit dans l'volution de la socit et des conditions de travail et d'accs au travail.


Par contre pas sur qu'en Suisse a va passer

----------


## ed73170

> Par contre pas sur qu'en Suisse a va passer


a c'est possible, car il y a quelques annes ils ont t capables de voter contre une cinquime semaine de congs pays.

----------


## macslan

> a c'est possible, car il y a quelques annes ils ont t capables de voter contre une cinquime semaine de congs pays.


disons qu' part une grande surprise je pense que le non sera majoritaire, et c'tait pour 6 semaines de vacances pour tous.

----------


## Patatruc

En 2006, Franois Hollande dclarait : "Le 49.3 est une brutalit, le 49.3 est un dni de dmocratie, le 49.3 est une manire de freiner ou d'empcher le dbat parlementaire."




Ce monsieur explose tous les records de reniement, et pourtant il y a du lourd parmi ses prdcesseurs.

Vous pouvez contribuer  lui rafrachir la mmoire, c'est ici : http://motiondecensure.fr/

----------


## javateufou

En thorie si tu as en 3 et 5 ans dexprience en Java  Paris tu es largement bien pay donc je ne vois pas le problme.

----------


## macslan

> En thorie si tu as en 3 et 5 ans dexprience en Java  Paris tu es largement bien pay donc je ne vois pas le problme.


Quel est le rapport ?

----------


## javateufou

> Quel est le rapport ?


Le meme rapport que ramener ce genre de sujet sur un forum de dev. 

Mais je rebondis sur ce que disait Yento: "Il n'y a strictement AUCUNE entreprise en info  ma connaissance en province qui payera un jeune bac+5  ces prix l. Et mme un mec avec une certaine exprience il va galrer des annes pour esprer enfin passer la barre des 40k."

----------


## macslan

> Le meme rapport que ramener ce genre de sujet sur un forum de dev. 
> 
> Mais je rebondis sur ce que disait Yento: "Il n'y a strictement AUCUNE entreprise en info  ma connaissance en province qui payera un jeune bac+5  ces prix l. Et mme un mec avec une certaine exprience il va galrer des annes pour esprer enfin passer la barre des 40k."


Ben vu que c'est une discussion sur le travail et que c'est la partie emploi

----------


## imperio

> Le meme rapport que ramener ce genre de sujet sur un forum de dev. 
> 
> Mais je rebondis sur ce que disait Yento: "Il n'y a strictement AUCUNE entreprise en info  ma connaissance en province qui payera un jeune bac+5  ces prix l. Et mme un mec avec une certaine exprience il va galrer des annes pour esprer enfin passer la barre des 40k."


C'est bien gentil tout a mais ce n'est pas le sujet et a commence  devenir agaant de voir tous ces messages qui n'ont rien  voir avec ce que je cherche  lire ici. Merci de continuer a en priv ou dans le forum appropri.

----------


## Victor Vincent

*La loi Travail a t adopte par lAssemble nationale sans vote,*
*la motion de censure de la droite et du centre a t rejete*

Malgr la motion de censure dpose par les lus de droite et du centre suite  la dcision du gouvernement duser du 49.3, la loi Travail de Myriam El Khomri a finalement t adopte par les dputs. En effet, le vote de la motion de censure na eu que 246 voix favorables contre les 288 requises. Cest donc sans vote, comme le permet la procdure du 49.3, que la trs controverse loi a t adopte alors mme quelle divise normment la majorit prsidentielle  lAssemble nationale. 

Au sein mme du parti socialiste, certains dputs frondeurs ont tent de dposer une motion de censure de  gauche , mais qui navait pas pu tre prsente, car nayant recueilli que 56 signatures sur les 58 ncessaires. Le premier secrtaire du parti socialiste, Jean-Christophe Cambadlis a dclar, en ce qui concerne ces frondeurs, avoir saisi la Haute Autorit thique du parti pour que cette dernire dcide dventuelles sanctions  leur encontre. Le Premier ministre a galement exprim son point de vue en ce qui concerne lattitude des frondeurs. Il affirme prendre  cette tentative pour ce quelle est . Il ajoute qu  elle est grave mme si elle a chou . 

La loi Travail est donc adopte en premire lecture par lAssemble nationale et doit passer maintenant devant les snateurs qui vont examiner le texte pour ensuite revenir  lAssemble nationale. Lors de ce deuxime passage  lAssemble, le gouvernement aura la possibilit dutiliser encore une fois le 49.3. Daprs le dtail du vote concernant la motion de censure de la droite et du centre mis en ligne sur le site de l'Assemble nationale, aucun dput socialiste n'a vot la motion de censure. Tous les lus du parti Les Rpublicains, soit les 196, la presque totalit des UDI, soit 27 sur les 30, et les dix dputs Front de Gauche ont vot en faveur de la censure du gouvernement, lors du scrutin  l'hmicycle. Il y avait galement parmi eux deux cologistes, Isabelle Attard et Sergio Coronado, ainsi que deux anciens membres du parti socialiste, Pouria Amirshahi et Philippe Nogus. Le cumul de leurs voix na cependant pas suffi  leur donner la majorit ncessaire pour contrer le coup de force du gouvernement.

Source : rpublicain-lorrain.fr

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'adoption de la loi Travail par l'Assemble nationale ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le projet de loi de Myriam El Khomri prvoit que les Franais puissent travailler plus, il sera prsent en conseil des ministres le 9 mars

----------


## Chauve souris

Ce que j'en pense ? Que c'est un dni de dmocratie manifeste et que les "_dputs frondeurs_" ont jou la figuration parce que, pour eux, la soupe est bonne et qu'il n'y pas lieu de cracher dedans.

Continuez, braves gens, de voter UMPS (peu importe leurs sigles qui changent) comme vous le faites depuis 40 ans. La dernire mode, bassine par les merdias c'est Jupp et Macron, lesquels prfrez-vous ? F. Nietzsche l'crivait en substance : "_il n'y a pas de victimes innocentes_" et vous n'tes mme pas/plus capables seulement de descendre dans la rue quand il y a une loi sclrate. "_Indignez-vous !_" vous intimait Stphane Hessel, mais l'apathie snile vous a dj capt dans ses bras mortifres. Vous n'tes, en fait, plus capable de rien et les hordes de l'islam vous mettront  la situation de dhimmis, tout tonnes seront-elles d'avoir russi une conqute si facile.

----------


## Aiekick

c'est beau de voir que la gauche a os faire ce que la droite n'a pas os. a doit tre a la raisons pour avoir fait ca, juste un concours de bistouquette.

grce a a la gauche est enterr pour des dcennies, d'un autre cot la droite nous offre une rplique. 

pour qui voter maintenant ? a t'on vraiment le choix qu'entre les communistes et les fascistes ?

----------


## mrqs2crbs

> ...
> La loi Travail est donc adopte en premire lecture par lAssemble nationale et doit passer maintenant devant les snateurs qui vont examiner le texte pour ensuite revenir  lAssemble nationale. Lors de ce deuxime passage  lAssemble, le gouvernement aura la possibilit dutiliser encore une fois le 49.3. ...


ben, je crois qu'ils ne pouvaient utiliser le 49.3 qu'une fois par an ( part pour les lois budgtaires)?

----------


## RyzenOC

> pour qui voter maintenant ? a t'on vraiment le choix qu'entre les communistes et les fascistes ?


Le centre ? ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

Quel centre ?  ::mrgreen:: 

On a des ultra-bobos libraux-libertaires au PRG affilis au parti socialiste, Bayrou toujours aussi histrion, toujours aussi isol, capable de balancer une bonne ide de temps en temps voire un vrai plan d'action, incapable de gouverner, et une UDI illisible, caricature BCBG bien propre sur elle d'tudiants en cole de commerce, sans ides et sans burnes.

----------


## Mouvii

Il y a plus qu' faire un reset du gouvernement et prendre que des nouvelles ttes... A vos faux et pelles, paysans ! Faisons la moisson du gouvernement ! (Ca me fait marrer rien que d'imaginer a)

----------


## Franck.H

Je trouve a ahurissant et compltement dingue qu'on en soit arriv  a. C'est ce qu'on appel une vraie dmocratie participative. On lit un chef d'tat qui choisi sont gouvernement et voil ce que a donne. Je ne suis pas pour un parti en particulier, pour moi ils sont plus ou moins pareil et de toutes manires, le gouvernement se fait gouverner par les lobbyistes, quoi qu'il arrive.

Tout compte qu'avons-nous au juste ? Pour moi c'est juste l'illusion du choix car quand on vois le choix que nous avons depuis plusieurs dcennies... a fait pas rver.

Bon hop manque encore Monsanto qui finira par toquer  la porte et on en aura fini une bonne fois pour toutes  ::aie::  ::weird:: 

Quand je vois a franchement, j'ai vraiment envie de me barrer de ce pays...  ::calim2::

----------


## RPGamer

> pour qui voter maintenant ? a t'on vraiment le choix qu'entre les communistes et les fascistes ?


Pour qui voter n'as pas d'importance si le systme n'est pas dmocratique. La dmocratie c'est "dmo", le peuple et "cratie", le pouvoir. Le pouvoir au peuple souverain. Dans un systme o le pouvoir est distribu entre Bruxelles et une clique d'lite il n'y a pas de dmocratie, surtout avec des outils comme ce chapitre 49.3. Vous pouvez voter pour qui vous voulez, dans une socit dmocratique on ne vote pas que pour une personne (a c'est  la Star Ac') mais directement pour les projets de loi qui concernent la population. Une personne peut vous raconter n'importe quoi pour se faire lire. Un projet de loi doit poser son texte et traiter directement les questions concernes pour tre approuv, a n'a rien  voir.

----------


## Mouvii

En tant que dmocratie on devrait pouvoir choisir par le vote comment notre gouvernement gouvernera (s'il choisi ses ministres ou bien si c'est nous, et autres trucs du genre). J'ai plus l'impression de vivre dans un dictature cache avec le 49.3. Je ne connais rien  la politique mais faire passer en force une loi a fait trs dictature, si en plus les gauchistes qui ont vot la motion de censure se feront "punir" (information survole sur internet je sais pas si c'est vrai) l c'est le rgime par la terreur. Le gouvernement a besoin d'un nettoyage  mon avis.

----------


## youtpout978

> Pour qui voter n'as pas d'importance si le systme n'est pas dmocratique. La dmocratie c'est "dmo", le peuple et "cratie", le pouvoir. Le pouvoir au peuple souverain. Dans un systme o le pouvoir est distribu entre Bruxelles et une clique d'lite il n'y a pas de dmocratie, surtout avec des outils comme ce chapitre 49.3. Vous pouvez voter pour qui vous voulez, dans une socit dmocratique on ne vote pas que pour une personne (a c'est  la Star Ac') mais directement pour les projets de loi qui concernent la population. Une personne peut vous raconter n'importe quoi pour se faire lire. Un projet de loi doit poser son texte et traiter directement les questions concernes pour tre approuv, a n'a rien  voir.


Un qui a compris le vrai sens de la dmocratie ce qu'on nous sert est un ersatz de dmocratie et encore, auquel on a emprunt le nom dmocratie pour qu'on ne puisse l'utiliser dans son sens rel, le peuple n'a aucun pouvoir lgislatif  part descendre dans la rue et tout casser pour empcher une loi de pass (encore que a n'a pas march dans ce cas l), on a aucun droit  part de nommer des zygotos qui sont soit blanc bonnet ou bonnet blanc, et qui font bien ce qu'ils veulent sans aucun droit de contrle par la population (encore que c'est rarement eux qui prennent rellement les dcisions, c'est l'argent qui dcide de tout), moi j'ai choisi mon quand celui des abstentionnistes.

J'ai vite fait de ne plus y croire  ce systme, dont on nous vente les mrites depuis le collge en nous faisant croire que c'est le monde des bisounours mais quand on voit ce que c'est rellement on tombe bien bas, et qu'on me sorte pas le coups mais c'est des experts au gouvernements que le peuple est incapable de prendre les dcisions, quand la moiti n'a jamais rellement eu un boulot salari ou est ministre d'un domaine dont il a aucune exprience, qu'ils sont blinds de privilge et quand ils doivent passer une loi ils se renseignent auprs d'expert qui sont cul et chemise avec des lobbies.

----------


## RPGamer

> Un qui a compris le vrai sens de la dmocratie ce qu'on nous sert est un ersatz de dmocratie et encore, auquel on a emprunt le nom dmocratie pour qu'on ne puisse l'utiliser dans son sens rel, le peuple n'a aucun pouvoir lgislatif  part descendre dans la rue et tout casser pour empcher une loi de pass (encore que a n'a pas march dans ce cas l).


Ta clairvoyance contraste avec les crits limits des intervenants dans le topic sur les Panama Papers (qui a quelque peu dvi sur la question des dmocraties). Manifestement tout le monde ne partage pas cet avis dans ton pays  ::aie::

----------


## kiprok

un petit doc pour alimenter le dbat sur la dmocratie / le vote :

----------


## -

En fait la seule vraie dmocratie en Europe est la Suisse. C'est triste  dire mais c'est comme a. Pour avoir une dmocratie reprsentative le tirage au sort des candidats aux lections serait primordial.

----------


## Mouvii

> En fait la seule vraie dmocratie en Europe est la Suisse. C'est triste  dire mais c'est comme a. Pour avoir une dmocratie reprsentative le tirage au sort des candidats aux lections serait primordial.


?? Comme je l'ai dit je suis nul en politique mais je vois pas en quoi le hasard permet une dmocratie reprsentative. J'imagine mal l'extrme droite avoir le pouvoir parce qu'il a piqu le bon numro (c'est ce que je dduit de ce que tu dis).

Techniquement le fait de dlguer le pouvoir du peuple dans un reprsentant qui regroupe une partie du peuple permet d'avoir moins de voix au final mais qui reprsente le peuple entier. Le problme c'est que les dputs et ministres et snateurs et tout soit ne vont pas voter (cf Loi Hadopi) soit ils le font mais pour une question d'argent. (caricature)

Je pense pas que mon avis soit reprsent par un quelconque homme politique de France. Je pense que le problme vient plus des personnes qui gouvernent que la faon thorique du fonctionnement dmocratique en France.

----------


## Mat.M

> En fait la seule vraie dmocratie en Europe est la Suisse. C'est triste  dire mais c'est comme a. Pour avoir une dmocratie reprsentative le tirage au sort des candidats aux lections serait primordial.


il faut relativiser les choses...la Suisse est un pays de dmographie bien plus faible que la France,le nombre d'habitants est moins important donc les lois , les dcisions politiques  prendre sont plus simples..

----------


## RPGamer

Justement, c'est parce que certaines dcisions peuvent tre trs complexes  prendre, voir impossible  prendre sans connaissance profondes des besoins et des aspiration de tous, qu'elle doivent tre faites par le peuple. Quelques individus n'ont tous simplement ni les capacits en terme de comptences, ni mme la connaissance subtile des ralits du terrain pour pouvoir prendre de telles dcisions. C'est ce qui a caus l'annulation de certains projets comme la dchance de nationalit ou les cotaxes.

Quand bien mme des dcisions sont prises comme cette loi travail, elles le sont sans relle connaissance de l'aspect dmocratique de la chose. Est-ce qu'une minorit de la population s'y oppose? Est-ce la majorit? Si c'est une minorit, pourquoi la faire passer en force? L'argument dmocratique de la majorit n'est-il pas suffisant?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Quand bien mme des dcisions sont prises comme cette loi travail, elles le sont sans relle connaissance de l'aspect dmocratique de la chose. Est-ce qu'une minorit de la population s'y oppose? Est-ce la majorit? Si c'est une minorit, pourquoi la faire passer en force? L'argument dmocratique de la majorit n'est-il pas suffisant?


Sa se rsume  : tu ne sais pas se que tes enfants et les enfants de tes enfants voudront. Linconscience n'est vraiment pas loin aprs sa. Mais surtout que tu ne sais pas se qui est juste comme base.

----------


## vampirella

> Quand je vois a franchement, j'ai vraiment envie de me barrer de ce pays...


C'est le meilleur moyen de s'avouer vaincu : baisser les bras  la moindre contrarit et partir, en se disant que l'herbe sera plus verte ailleurs.
Le vrai courage est de continuer  tenir tte, mobiliser autour de soi, tre acteur au mieux de ses possibilits.




> certaines dcisions peuvent tre trs complexes  prendre [..] [elles] doivent tre faites par le peuple


Au contraire, demander  un quidam dans la rue "Est-ce que le paragraphe 31 de l'article 10 concernant l'URSSAF et les droits relatifs au report de l'assiette fixe dductible  l'anne suivante devrait tre conserv ou supprim ?", tu va te retrouver avec presqu'aucun argument construit et que des rponses alatoires ou du "osef, lol".

Les experts sont l pour apporter une analyse et un argumentaire dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Ce qui compte, c'est que cela soit prsent de manire transparente et en tout impartialit  qui de droit : le peuple s'il faut un rfrendum, les politiques (toujours avec compte-rendu transparent) sinon.

L'exemple prsent au-dessus est bien sr caricatural : en revanche l'ide vhicul est que ce sont des termes techniques avec une solution  dbattre. Ce qui compte c'est l'orientation idologique souhait par le peuple.
Le peuple veut plus de progrs social ? Ou de libert entrepreneurial ? Ou de Y ou de Z ? On rpondra alors  la question suivant l'orientation souhaite. La rponse  l'exemple n'est pas vraiment en elle-mme le plus important, c'est ce qu'elle vhicule comme idologie.

Faut-il une rforme du travail ? La rponse est oui.
Est-ce que la loi El Kohmri satisfait la volont du peuple vers plus de progrs et de justice sociale ? Clairement non.




> Pour avoir une dmocratie reprsentative le tirage au sort des candidats aux lections serait primordial.


Je pense que tu fais fausse route :  mon avis, le meilleur moyen de s'assurer que les politiques ralisent bien la volont du peuple se passe par le contrle (transparence maximum) et la possibilit de rvocation de mandat en cours de route.
Le tirage au sort ne permet en somme qu'une meilleure rpartition des postes sans favoritisme et en limitant, tant bien que mal, le lobbying et le copinage. Mais ce n'est qu'un outil  ajouter aux deux prcdents. Sans contrle ni rvocation, on risque de retomber vite dans les mmes travers.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Quand je vois a franchement, j'ai vraiment envie de me barrer de ce pays...


C'est pas de l'ambitions professionnelles. Tu y sera mieux payer ou y vivra mieux spirituellement et politiquement.

Pourtant, je suis celui qui croit qu'avoir peu de libert mais quelques choses d'agrable  utiliser tous en tant pas chre est idal.

Oui, les liberts sa se paye chre ou on s'y abonne.




> Au contraire, demander  un quidam dans la rue "Est-ce que le paragraphe 31 de l'article 10 concernant l'URSSAF et les droits relatifs au report de l'assiette fixe dductible  l'anne suivante devrait tre conserv ou supprim ?".


Parler ou partager sont "news paper" est lgal?
Dit comme sa, tu es mdiateur, voir mme informateur.

----------


## Kearz

> Faut-il une rforme du travail ? La rponse est oui.


Une rforme du travail? Pour moi la rponse est non. 
C'est beaucoup trop restrictif, il faut une refonte global de la socit : Travail / Social / Scolaire / Rpartition des pouvoirs / Lois ...

Clairement, on le voit en informatique, plus le temps le temps avance plus: 
- On accumule de la dette technique. 
- On construit en mode "usine  gaz". 
- On s'loigne des besoins 

Rgulirement, il est important de dire: "ok les mecs, on refait tout".
Je pense que pour la socit, c'est le moment. Il est clairement temps de tout refaire. Oui, a mettrait 10ans, et alors? 

On pourrait voir pour faire a au niveau Europen. 
On cre une socit Europen, avec comme objectif 2030, par exemple.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Une rforme du travail? Pour moi la rponse est non. 
> C'est beaucoup trop restrictif, il faut une refonte global de la socit : Travail / Social / Scolaire / Rpartition des pouvoirs / Lois ...
> 
> Clairement, on le voit en informatique, plus le temps le temps avance plus: 
> - On accumule de la dette technique. 
> - On construit en mode "usine  gaz". 
> - On s'loigne des besoins 
> 
> Rgulirement, il est important de dire: "ok les mecs, on refait tout".
> ...


Tu es pas militaire toi. Comme moi. +1

----------


## Mat.M

> Clairement, on le voit en informatique, plus le temps le temps avance plus: 
> - On accumule de la dette technique. 
> - On construit en mode "usine  gaz". 
> - On s'loigne des besoins


c'est toujours ce que j'ai tent d'expliquer sur ce forum.
Ceci dit la problmatique des projets informatiques n'est pas toujours lie avec la socit ; c'est souvent un manque de moyens

----------


## Grogro

> Une rforme du travail? Pour moi la rponse est non. 
> C'est beaucoup trop restrictif, il faut une refonte global de la socit : Travail / Social / Scolaire / Rpartition des pouvoirs / Lois ...
> 
> Clairement, on le voit en informatique, plus le temps le temps avance plus: 
> - On accumule de la dette technique. 
> - On construit en mode "usine  gaz". 
> - On s'loigne des besoins 
> 
> Rgulirement, il est important de dire: "ok les mecs, on refait tout".
> ...


En tant que dveloppeurs, une bonne refonte globale dans les rgles de l'art on en rve tous quand on est confront  une usine  gaz, surtout face au manque de documentation. Parce que c'est plus marrant et plus motivant aussi. Pourtant... http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articl...000000069.html

----------


## vampirella

> Une rforme du travail? Pour moi la rponse est non. 
> C'est beaucoup trop restrictif, il faut une refonte global de la socit : Travail / Social / Scolaire / Rpartition des pouvoirs / Lois ...


Tu sais, je suis pour une 6me Rpublique, le salaire de base et bien d'autres progrs sociaux.

Mais ne nous leurrons pas : chacun voit midi  sa porte sur la manire d'apporter les progrs sociaux (et je ne parle pas des no-libraux et autres acteurs financiers / banquiers). Quand tu vois les manifestations ractionnaires contre une chose aussi "banale" et sans aucun mal qu'est le marriage gay, je t'assure qu'il y a encore beaucoup de pdagogie  faire avant d'aller plus loin.

Donc la rforme du travail, oui, il en faut une. Ajouter un vrai CPA (Compteur Personnel d'Activit => Pnibilit), prendre en compte les travailleurs tel que ceux d'ber qui actuellement peuvent se retrouver au chmage du jour au lendemain sans autre raison qu'une mauvaise notation de clients.

Je le dis et je le rpte : la socit se transforme, volue et change, il faut en tenir compte au risque de se retrouver largu et sans aucune protection juridique pour le salari ou l'entreprise. Ce qui est dj le cas aujourd'hui.

Je pense sincrement que les gens sont aujourd'hui trop fainants / trpans par la tl pour qu'une relle rvolution merge. Donc quitte  ne pas avoir de 6me Rpublique dans les annes qui viennent, autant continuer  se battre sur d'autres bases pas du tout secondaires.

----------


## esperanto

> Au contraire, demander  un quidam dans la rue "Est-ce que le paragraphe 31 de l'article 10 concernant l'URSSAF et les droits relatifs au report de l'assiette fixe dductible  l'anne suivante devrait tre conserv ou supprim ?", tu va te retrouver avec presqu'aucun argument construit et que des rponses alatoires ou du "osef, lol".


Et donc a lgitime le fait que la dcision soit prise par un groupe de personnes qui connaissent parfaitement tous les moyens de cotiser le moins possible et de rcuprer le maximum d'allocations (mais c'est pas de la fraude, le terme moderne est "optimisation") et qui vont donc prendre la dcision qui va bien pour leurs enfants plutt que celle qui est conforme  leurs "ides" (dfinition d'ides: ce que je dis pendant la campagne lectorale).




> Les experts sont l pour apporter une analyse et un argumentaire dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Ce qui compte, c'est que cela soit prsent de manire transparente et en tout impartialit  qui de droit : le peuple s'il faut un rfrendum, les politiques (toujours avec compte-rendu transparent) sinon.


Tu le dis toi-mme, c'est valable pour un rfrendum aussi. A priori un exemple comme celui que tu donnes plus haut, s'il tait soumis  rfrendum, dans un premier temps la personne qui en a l'initiative prendrait le soin de chercher une formulation plus simple et ensuite si a ne suffit pas, les experts des deux camps useront de tout le temps de parole pendant la campagne pour prsenter les avantages et inconvnients de la mesure.

Et puis  propos des experts : vous vous souvenez de la loi HADOPI? Je me souviens d'un reportage consacr  cette loi o les experts reprsentant les "ayant droit" taient sur-reprsents alors que des associations qui avaient t interroges ont par la suite diffus sur leur propre site les images que le reportage avait choisi de censurer. Alors je doute que les dputs qui ont vot ont rellement pu couter les deux points de vue.
Quand un dput ne sait pas, soit il coute la ministre qui lui parle du "firewall d'open office" (sic) soit il coute les lobbies qui ont des locaux rservs en face de l'Assemble. Ce qui lui permet en effet de voter en toute impartialit.

----------


## Naoki-kun

Une seule chose  dire, mesdames...messieurs :



Selon le Conseil Constitutionnel

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Une seule chose  dire, mesdames...messieurs :
> 
> 
> 
> Selon le Conseil Constitutionnel


J'y crois pas trop, c'est a mon avis valable que des l'obtentions d'un passeport.
Et n'tant pas un objet, je ne pense pas  des frais de port ou encore moins  un porte feuille NAF NAF...

Si il y en a qu'un qui se plain, sa prend du temps mme ci c'est plutt important. Alors plusieurs pour la mme plainte, sa commence  tre urgent.
Comment le faire... Se faire entendre? Je suis non violant et peu sportif (voir pas du tous depuis longtemps), mais j'ai une grande gueule, donc les voisins sauront qu'il y a un problme.

----------


## Invit

> Une seule chose  dire, mesdames...messieurs :
> 
> 
> 
> Selon le Conseil Constitutionnel


La France va se rvolter ! Mais pas plus de 35 heures par semaine !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Naoki-kun

C'est sr que si on se rfre aux manifestations actuelles, aussi bien ct manifestants que ct Police, les deux camps font dans le ridicule. Au final, on retient que les agents de l'ordre sont des brutes, et que les manifestants ne font que dans la violence. Et pendant que tout ce beau petit monde se la joue Grand Theft Auto dans les rues, on passe des lois tranquillou, l'air de rien.

Car la Loi Travail, elle a fait beaucoup de remue-mnage, de scandales...mais les autres ?  :;):

----------


## RPGamer

> Au contraire, demander  un quidam dans la rue "Est-ce que le paragraphe 31 de l'article 10 concernant l'URSSAF et les droits relatifs au report de l'assiette fixe dductible  l'anne suivante devrait tre conserv ou supprim ?", tu va te retrouver avec presqu'aucun argument construit et que des rponses alatoires ou du "osef, lol".


Une votation ne porte jamais sur les dtails de la loi. Regarde les sujets des votations du 5 juin en Suisse sur cette page. Les 5 objets parmi "Pour un revenu de base inconditionnel" ou encore "Pour une modification de la loi sur la procration mdicalement assiste (diagnostique pr-implantatoire) sont parfaitement comprhensible par la population. Les experts sont les partis politiques, le Conseil Fdral et le Parlement qui mettent leur recommandations dans les mdias o comme ici sur le site de la Confdration. Chacun est libre d'avoir un avis ou non sur ces sujets mais le plus important est d'avoir la possiblit de s'exprimer dessus de faon effective par les urnes. Si vous tes rattach  un parti, les indications de vote des partis sont connues et transmises avec les bulletins de votes et les explicatifs des objets.

----------


## vampirella

> Et donc a lgitime le fait que la dcision soit prise par un groupe de personnes qui connaissent parfaitement tous les moyens de cotiser le moins possible et de rcuprer le maximum d'allocations (mais c'est pas de la fraude, le terme moderne est "optimisation") et qui vont donc prendre la dcision qui va bien pour leurs enfants plutt que celle qui est conforme  leurs "ides" (dfinition d'ides: ce que je dis pendant la campagne lectorale).


Tu es en train de mlanger dans la mme dclaration la fraude sociale (allocation), la fraude fiscale (optimisation), les promesses lectorales et le groupe dcisionnaire d'une loi.
De plus, tu n'as vraiment rien lu de l'ensemble de mon message, n'est-ce pas ?  ::):  J'ai bien prcis le contrle et la rvocation de mandat. Choses que tu sembles passer totalement sous silence. Si les contrles et les punitions taient bien appliques, on ne verrait pas autant de cas Balkany, Cahuzac, Sarkozy et autres champions de l'escroquerie comme les Panama Papers le rvlent.

@RPGamer: ce que je voulais exprimer, sans doute maladroitement, c'est que la plupart des gens ne sont pas vraiment intresss par ces "dtails" de la politique, malheureusement. Ce n'a pas l'air d'tre dans la culture franaise pour la majorit des gens. Il en est autrement pour les suisses, et tant mieux  ::):

----------


## macslan

> Justement, c'est parce que certaines dcisions peuvent tre trs complexes  prendre, voir impossible  prendre sans connaissance profondes des besoins et des aspiration de tous, qu'elle doivent tre faites par le peuple. Quelques individus n'ont tous simplement ni les capacits en terme de comptences, ni mme la connaissance subtile des ralits du terrain pour pouvoir prendre de telles dcisions. C'est ce qui a caus l'annulation de certains projets comme la dchance de nationalit ou les cotaxes.
> 
> Quand bien mme des dcisions sont prises comme cette loi travail, elles le sont sans relle connaissance de l'aspect dmocratique de la chose. Est-ce qu'une minorit de la population s'y oppose? Est-ce la majorit? Si c'est une minorit, pourquoi la faire passer en force? L'argument dmocratique de la majorit n'est-il pas suffisant?


Justement certaines dcisions sont tellement complexe alors que le peuple ne vois qu'une partie de la votation et pas l'ensemble

----------


## yento

> La France va se rvolter ! Mais pas plus de 35 heures par semaine !


La ralit sera bien pire que les strotypes  ::ptdr:: 

Les cadres vont rester 45h pour ne produire que 40h de manifestation dont seulement 35h seront payes.

A leurs cts, les stagiaires manifesteront 35h sur place suivi de 15h supplmentaire aprs la fin de la manifestation pour crire un article et un rapport  son sujet. Ils ne toucheront aucune rmunration tant que la manifestation durera moins de 10 semaines.

Le comptage officiellement annoncera aprs-coup la prsence de 100% des fonctionnaires lors du pointage, mme si d'exprience tout le monde sait qu'il tait impossible d'en trouver un sur place pass 16h.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Une votation ne porte jamais sur les dtails de la loi. Regarde les sujets des votations du 5 juin en Suisse sur cette page. Les 5 objets parmi "Pour un revenu de base inconditionnel" ou encore "Pour une modification de la loi sur la procration mdicalement assiste (diagnostique pr-implantatoire) sont parfaitement comprhensible par la population. Les experts sont les partis politiques, le Conseil Fdral et le Parlement qui mettent leur recommandations dans les mdias o comme ici sur le site de la Confdration. Chacun est libre d'avoir un avis ou non sur ces sujets mais le plus important est d'avoir la possiblit de s'exprimer dessus de faon effective par les urnes. Si vous tes rattach  un parti, les indications de vote des partis sont connues et transmises avec les bulletins de votes et les explicatifs des objets.


Une fois il m'a t dit qu'un maon pouvait travailler en temps que technicien dans un atelier de ventes et rparations informatique.
Rsultat le manuel est suivi  la lettre. Si il n'a pas compris il passe  autre chose qu'il saura faire.

Je trouve que c'est un peu pareil pour les votes de temps en temps.
Avoir son avis peut-il priv de libert? Le cas de l'avortement a fait couler beaucoup d'encre, malgr le fait que se soit un choix non commercial et individuel.
Voter en justifiant le choix... C'est peut-tre mieux que de tirer  la courte paille, mme si cela demande plus de temps de rflexion ddi  cela.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> La France va se rvolter ! Mais pas plus de 35 heures par semaine !


Sa manque pas d'humour pour peu que se le soit.
Cependant, j'ai aucune ide de leurs appartenances politiques.

----------


## LSMetag

Il faut une 6me rpublique. Les institutions ne sont plus adaptes. Le Snat cote de l'argent et ne sert  rien. Les lois mettent trop de temps  tre votes et appliques. Les partis se dchirent. On a toujours les mmes vieux grigous, pays  ne rien foutre (beaucoup schent les sances  l'assemble, ou tweetent), avec des comportements indignes.

Paradoxalement la gauche a t oblige d'utiliser le 49-3, car elle a t dmocratique avec sa majorit, en autorisant les divergences d'opinions. Ca a dgnr mais au moins a fera du mnage.
A droite, c'est dirig par un chef (royaliste ou tyranique) et donc c'est des godillots qui suivent. Pas besoin de 49-3 (mme si JUPPE y a eu recours 2 fois, et Michel ROCARD 28 fois !)

CGT/FO, frondeurs, extrme gauche ont t plus pathtiques que l'opposition habituelle. Focalisation sur un des 300 articles du projets, avec refus du dbat ("retrait, retrait, retrait"). Et leur comm a fait mouche auprs du citoyen lambda, qui criait  l'esclavagisme, alors que beaucoup n'avaient jamais travaill (les tudiants). Apparemment, selon Philippe POUTOU (NPA), c'est normal de tout casser et la police c'est la Gestapo...

Je rends hommage  la CFDT et autres syndicats "rformistes" qui se sont mis autour de la table.

Il ne faut pas avoir de cerveau pour vouloir faire tomber son gouvernement au profit de quelque chose qui irait bien plus loin dans ce qu'ils appellent "la droite" !

Jupp, le plus soft a droite m'a rappel la diffrence entre ce qu'on a actuellement, et la "droite". Retraite  65 ans, suppression de l'ISF, suppression du Tiers Payant, suppression de 300000 fonctionnaires (ce qui avait sous Sarkozy bousill la police et la sant), plafonnement des minimas sociaux,.... Et a veut gouverner par ordonnance ("La loi c'est moi"). Le 49-3  ct c'est du pipi de chat question dni de dmocratie.

Je comprends trs bien qu'un gouvernement qui cultive le compromis, a ne satisfait personne, et c'est naturellement impopulaire, notamment en priode difficile. N'empche que les rsultats commencent  arriver. Le prochain prsident sera tout cool, avec une France relativement redresse quand il arrivera.

Personnellement je ne sais plus pour qui voter. La France est un pays ingouvernable. A chaque tentative de rformes, grves et manifestations. On se moque bien de nous  l'tranger.
Dans la situation actuelle de la France, je pense que la Social Dmocratie ou le Centre taient les moins mauvais choix.

Peut-tre que je voterai MACRON, s'il veut vraiment quitter les postures politiciennes en prenant ce qu'il y a de bon  gauche et  droite, sans sectarisme.

J'ai un peu honte d'tre Franais, et je songe  migrer dans les prochaines annes si a ne s'arrange pas.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Il faut une 6me rpublique. Les institutions ne sont plus adaptes. Le Snat cote de l'argent et ne sert  rien. Les lois mettent trop de temps  tre votes et appliques. Les partis se dchirent. On a toujours les mmes vieux grigous, pays  ne rien foutre (beaucoup schent les sances  l'assemble, ou tweetent), avec des comportements indignes.
> 
> Paradoxalement la gauche a t oblige d'utiliser le 49-3, car elle a t dmocratique avec sa majorit, en autorisant les divergences d'opinions. Ca a dgnr mais au moins a fera du mnage.
> A droite, c'est dirig par un chef (royaliste ou tyranique) et donc c'est des godillots qui suivent. Pas besoin de 49-3 (mme si JUPPE y a eu recours 2 fois, et Michel ROCARD 28 fois !)
> 
> CGT/FO, frondeurs, extrme gauche ont t plus pathtiques que l'opposition habituelle. Focalisation sur un des 300 articles du projets, avec refus du dbat ("retrait, retrait, retrait"). Et leur comm a fait mouche auprs du citoyen lambda, qui criait  l'esclavagisme, alors que beaucoup n'avaient jamais travaill (les tudiants). Apparemment, selon Philippe POUTOU (NPA), c'est normal de tout casser et la police c'est la Gestapo...
> 
> Je rends hommage  la CFDT et autres syndicats "rformistes" qui se sont mis autour de la table.
> 
> ...


Tu vois, c'est comme l'intelligence. Tu prend un livre ayant le mot nanosciences dans le titre. Dans pratiquement tous c'est la mme chose.

Pour toi, choisir le parti politique qui va gouverner et ainsi prparer les lois et amnagements futurs, c'est choisir une spcialit (stratgie) de dveloppement? Si se n'est pas le cas c'est une histoire de prfrences.

Jusqu maintenant j'ai vue le vote "je veux" et non "nous devrions". Faire tous en mme temps, comme tu vois seul le sommet hirarchique de la politique franaise est proccup.

Historiquement certaines dictatures et certaines dmocraties ne pensent pas comme sa. Dans certains pays, le chef part c'est lui et son arme (les partisans) qui partent, il y a mme dj eu des cas o il refusait de quitter son poste malgr le vote et ainsi mettre leur pays dans une guerre civile. Tous ceci principalement pour un pouvoir.

----------


## Marco46

> Une seule chose  dire, mesdames...messieurs :
> 
> 
> 
> Selon le Conseil Constitutionnel


Puisque tu en es  lire le droit, pourquoi ne pas commencer par lire la dfinition du 49.3 avant d'crire n'importe quoi ?

Le principe du 49.3 c'est de dire que la loi propose est un lment central de la politique du gouvernement, au lieu de voter pour la loi, vous votez contre le gouvernement. C'est  dire soit la loi passe, soit le gouvernement dmissionne puisque vous ne voulez pas qu'il applique sa politique.

L'usage du 49.3 est parfaitement logique dans ce cas. Le gouvernement Valls applique une politique conomique de droite (politique de l'offre), il a besoin de sa loi comme il avait besoin de la loi Macron pour que sa politique soit cohrente. Sans a il n'a aucune raison de rester en poste.

Le vrai problme, outre que la gauche gouverne  droite, c'est que les frondeurs sont des hypocrites qui ne vont pas au bout de leurs ides. Ils refusent la politique du gouvernement ? Trs bien, qu'ils le destitue dans ce cas !

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> L'usage du 49.3 est parfaitement logique dans ce cas. Le gouvernement Valls applique une politique conomique de droite (politique de l'offre), il a besoin de sa loi comme il avait besoin de la loi Macron pour que sa politique soit cohrente. Sans a il n'a aucune raison de rester en poste.


La gauche n'a jamais rien fait pour la droite et la droite n'a jamais rien fait pour la gauche, mme d'un mandat  l'autre, ils l'ont surement fait pour la rpublique mme ci l'un ne veux pas se que l'autre a fait. Deux droites ou deux gauches qui se contredises c'est dj arriv je pense.

Conservateur ou Rpublicain je crois que dans la politique franaise que le jeu de mot et de sens est au sommet de ses comptences dans le leurre et le ridicule.

Rgimes... C'est bien une union possible. Mais actuellement singulire administrativement.
C'est un peu : "Ton collgue prend sa retraite avec 5 ans de moins sur la dure de travaille maximale conseiller, sa te fait quelque chose?"
Aussi dur que de choisir la bonne mutuelle.

----------


## esperanto

> Tu es en train de mlanger dans la mme dclaration la fraude sociale (allocation), la fraude fiscale (optimisation), les promesses lectorales et le groupe dcisionnaire d'une loi.


C'est toi qui gnralises, je n'ai pas du tout parl de fiscalit.
La pratique consistant  cumuler des avantages normalement destins  s'exclure mutuellement (mais parce qu'on sait trs bien que le lgislateur a soigneusement omis de le mentionner explicitement dans le texte) existe aussi dans le domaine des allocations. Sauf qu'elle n'est pas pratique par des multinationales bardes d'avocats (parce que les entreprises ne bnficient pas des allocations de toute faon) mais bien par des particuliers. Et quel particulier est mieux plac pour connatre toutes les failles d'une loi que ceux que tu as mandats par ton vote pour les crire?
Aprs, la question de dcider si dtourner une mesure d'incitation de son sens premier est de la fraude ou juste de l'optimisation, c'est effectivement sujet  interprtation. 




> De plus, tu n'as vraiment rien lu de l'ensemble de mon message, n'est-ce pas ?  J'ai bien prcis le contrle et la rvocation de mandat.


La rvocation, je veux bien, mais dans un rgime politique qui favorise l'alternance purement binaire, a ne changera pas grand chose. Virer un membre du PS pour le remplacer par son supplant PS, a le poussera peut-tre  rflchir aprs coup mais a ne changera pas la loi qui sera vote ensuite parce que le supplant, lui, est bien content de rcuprer la place.




> Si les contrles et les punitions taient bien appliques, on ne verrait pas autant de cas Balkany, Cahuzac, Sarkozy et autres champions de l'escroquerie comme les Panama Papers le rvlent.


Et si les punitions ne sont pas appliques, c'est bien parce que ce sont les mmes personnes qui sigeaient au parlement charg de les voter, et comme ce sont les mmes depuis des dcennies ils se connaissent tous et se soutiennent mutuellement.




> @RPGamer: ce que je voulais exprimer, sans doute maladroitement, c'est que la plupart des gens ne sont pas vraiment intresss par ces "dtails" de la politique, malheureusement. Ce n'a pas l'air d'tre dans la culture franaise pour la majorit des gens. Il en est autrement pour les suisses, et tant mieux


Et quand ils le sont, intresss, ils s'aperoivent que les dtails leur sont souvent cachs. Certains ragissent sur les forums, mais au final a impacte peu les bulletins de vote. Et donc on peut continuer comme a.

----------


## LSMetag

C'est clair que les Franais ont l'air de se foutre totalement de l'intgrit des hommes politiques. Il suffit de voir toutes les relections de Balkani. Et je ne parle pas de Berlusconi en Italie.

Au contraire c'est souvent les plus honntes qui en ptissent (Hollande, Jospin,...). Ca me file la nause...

P.S : Sarkozy vient dj de changer les rgles de la primaire  droite. Les votes par internet des DOM-TOM (qui ne sont pas pro-Sarko) ne sont plus accepts. Il avait dj essay de faire rduire le nombre de bureaux de votes...

----------


## Escapetiger

> Peut-tre que je voterai MACRON, s'il veut vraiment quitter les postures politiciennes en prenant ce qu'il y a de bon  gauche et  droite, sans sectarisme.
> (...)


Au del des ides de l'homme politique, tu ne peux pas tre lgitime aux yeux des lecteurs en France sans t'tre frott au combat d'une lection auparavant; voir les exemples de Balladur de De Villepin par le pass ...

----------


## Naoki-kun

> Puisque tu en es  lire le droit, pourquoi ne pas commencer par lire la dfinition du 49.3 avant d'crire n'importe quoi ?
> 
> Le principe du 49.3 c'est de dire que la loi propose est un lment central de la politique du gouvernement, au lieu de voter pour la loi, vous votez contre le gouvernement. C'est  dire soit la loi passe, soit le gouvernement dmissionne puisque vous ne voulez pas qu'il applique sa politique.
> 
> L'usage du 49.3 est parfaitement logique dans ce cas. Le gouvernement Valls applique une politique conomique de droite (politique de l'offre), il a besoin de sa loi comme il avait besoin de la loi Macron pour que sa politique soit cohrente. Sans a il n'a aucune raison de rester en poste.
> 
> Le vrai problme, outre que la gauche gouverne  droite, c'est que les frondeurs sont des hypocrites qui ne vont pas au bout de leurs ides. Ils refusent la politique du gouvernement ? Trs bien, qu'ils le destitue dans ce cas !


Attention, je suis bien au courant des diffrents textes de loi, et mon image ici ne s'applique pas spcialement  la Loi Travail et aux dcisions prises en gnral par le gouvernement. Croire que nous avons encore un pouvoir de dcision est naf, et croire que notre gouvernement dirige le pays l'est plus.
On sait trs bien que le problme n'est pas Franois Hollande, ni M. Valls, mais bien les plus hauts de la hirarchie, et l on ne parle plus de la France, mais plus de l'Europe (sans vouloir introduire les Etats-Unis et cie). Mais je m'gare.

Tout cela pour dire que, qu'importe que les citoyens votent "oui" ou "non", toute loi est passe de gr ou de force...ou alors on rajoute une petite dose d'attentats pour vous faire voir par-ici, pendant que la loi est vote par-l. Et dans la mesure o notre cher Premier Ministre disait "ne pas avoir peur de la motion de censure"...il savait trs bien que la loi passerait quoi qu'il arrive (aurait-on fait pression sur les opposants ? ^^).

Bonne journe  tous  ::): .

----------


## Aeson

> .ou alors on rajoute une petite dose d'attentats pour vous faire voir par-ici


OK donc c'est Hollande qui a initier les attentas du 13 novembre...

Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre comme connerie ici....

----------


## yento

> OK donc c'est Hollande qui a initier les attentas du 13 novembre...
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre comme connerie ici....


Tout  fait d'accord. Un membre du gouvernement qui a un plan d'action ET qui s'y tient c'est pas crdible. Ca fait au moins un demi sicle que c'est pas arriv en France.  ::ptdr::

----------


## tiofabby

Salut  tous
Je pense pour ma part que l'on a aujourd'hui ce que l'on mrite.
J'ai le sentiment en effet que en France, nous avons, encr dans nos mentalits, le besoin de toujours vouloir gruger le systme. 
Qui n'a jamais essay de trouver des combines pour dclarer le moins possible en bossant, ou en faisant bosser des gens, au black, essay de dfiscaliser le plus possible (pour les plus riches), parti en congs aux frais de l'assurance maladie ou chmage, fait de la sous-location non dclare, n'a pas dclar ses travaux, sa piscine, et j'en passe...
C'est dans cet tat d'esprit qu'on choisit nos reprsentants qui trangement nous ressemble beaucoup, et au final ne font que la mme chose que nous mais  plus grande chelle.. en passant les lois qui plaisent au lobby le plus offrant.
Personnellement, quelqu'un qui paye sa femme de mnage au black et un politicien qui met son argent sur un compte en suisse je trouve a identique. C'est juste une question d'chelle.
J'ai aussi peur que les rares qui ne soient pas dans cet tat d'esprit fassent partie de la majorit des gens (> 50%) qui en France ne votent pas...
J'espre avoir tort..
A quand l'applie open source qui rende les gens honntes?  :;): 
A+

----------


## RyzenOC

> Qui n'a jamais essay de trouver des combines pour dclarer le moins possible en bossant, ou en faisant bosser des gens, au black, essay de dfiscaliser le plus possible (pour les plus riches), parti en congs aux frais de l'assurance maladie ou chmage, fait de la sous-location non dclare, n'a pas dclar ses travaux, sa piscine, et j'en passe...
> C'est dans cet tat d'esprit qu'on choisit nos reprsentants qui trangement nous ressemble beaucoup, et au final ne font que la mme chose que nous mais  plus grande chelle.. en passant les lois qui plaisent au lobby le plus offrant.


Pour un mnage qui  du mal a joindre les 2 bouts on peut plus facilement comprendre/pardonner qu'un  ministre qui se fait des millions et dtourne des millions, juste pour se payer une maison secondaire en cote d'azure.

J'ai un copain qui  sa voiture qui ne passe plus au contrle technique, mais il n'a pas envie de claquer 2000-3000 dans une autre voiture, il roule en toute illgalit. Es ce normal d'interdire un vhicule qui peut encore rouler de rouler ?, es ce normal d'obliger les pauvres de paris qui roule en casserole <1997 de devoir racheter une voiture plus rcente ?

Moi mme je marchande avec mon garagiste, ma voiture passe difficilement au contrle technique, mon mcanicien sait que je vais la revendre, il la fait passer en change de ma fidlit envers son enseigne.
J'ai une R21 qui as 40000 km, j'ai pas envie de la changer car elle tombe jamais en panne, y'a juste le pont arrire qui commence  se fragiliser. Elle pollue, mais es ce cologique de changer de changer de voiture tous les 5ans ? n'est il pas prfrable de rouler en voiture polluante et sans lectronique mais pendant 30ans ?

Bref on est pas tous des millionnaires qui peuvent rouler en BMW ou en mercedes, faut parfois magouiller (de trs petites sommes) pour avoir de quoi vivre. Et si  le gouvernement n'est pas content il n'ont qu'a fixer leurs salaire au smic et on verra si Hollande pourra se payer des costard a 10000.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Bref on est pas tous des millionnaires qui peuvent rouler en BMW ou en mercedes, faut parfois magouiller (de trs petites sommes) pour avoir de quoi vivre. Et si  le gouvernement n'est pas content il n'ont qu'a fixer leurs salaire au smic et on verra si Hollande pourra se payer des costard a 10000.


Quoi? ils n'ont pas deux travails? Pourtant certains en ont plusieurs... +1

Je crois que bientt j'aurais un remarque pour toi qui te fera rire mais qui risque de te donner du travail  plus voir de temps libre...

----------


## Mat.M

> Bref on est pas tous des millionnaires qui peuvent rouler en BMW ou en mercedes, faut parfois magouiller (de trs petites sommes) pour avoir de quoi vivre. Et si  le gouvernement n'est pas content il n'ont qu'a fixer leurs salaire au smic et on verra si Hollande pourra se payer des costard a 10000.


exact, les Franais n'ont plus d'argent de ct  la fin du mois bref le pouvoir d'achat est bloqu.
Et si le travail devient vraiment prcaire a ne va pas vraiment arranger les choses d'o l'intrt de ce fil de discussion en rapport avec cette loi sur le Travail.
Les salaires n'ont pas t augments depuis des annes , la crise conomique de 2008 n'a pas arrang les choses

C'est une ide commune d'affirmer que les gnrations actuelles et plus jeunes ne retrouveront jamais le niveau de vie de leurs parents ou de leurs grand-parents
Et ce n'est pas un problme li  la France donc a n'a pas forcment  voir avec la politique du gouvernement actuel , on peut chercher dans Google "middle class shinking" , le rtrecissement de la classe moyenne aux USA comme par exemple dans  
cet article

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> C'est une ide commune d'affirmer que les gnrations actuelles et plus jeunes ne retrouveront jamais le niveau de vie de leurs parents ou de leurs grand-parents


Plante Mars en l'an 2023 si tous va bien, plusieurs niveaux d'tudes au programme, ils trouverons peut-tre le problme.

----------


## psykokarl

> Une seule chose  dire, mesdames...messieurs :
> 
> 
> 
> Selon le Conseil Constitutionnel


Le gouvernement *FIXE* les droits du peuple. Quelles raisons aurait le gouvernement de violer ses propres lois ?
Un droit n'est jamais qu'une libert accorde par le prince...

----------


## Kearz

> ...
> 
> J'ai une R21 qui as 40000 km, j'ai pas envie de la changer car elle tombe jamais en panne, y'a juste le pont arrire qui commence  se fragiliser. Elle pollue, mais es ce cologique de changer de changer de voiture tous les 5ans ? n'est il pas prfrable de rouler en voiture polluante et sans lectronique mais pendant 30ans ?
> 
> Bref on est pas tous des millionnaires qui peuvent rouler en BMW ou en mercedes, faut parfois magouiller (de trs petites sommes) pour avoir de quoi vivre. Et si le gouvernement n'est pas content il n'ont qu'a fixer leurs salaire au smic et on verra si Hollande pourra se payer des costard a 10000.


C'est exactement le mme comportement qu'eux. 

Si aujourd'hui tu magouilles pour gagner 500, ben tu magouilles  hauteur de X% de ton salaire. 
Donc, imaginons que tu gagnes 2k net, tu magouilles  haute de 25% de ton net. Si tu es un grand patron/politicien et que tu gagne 30K/mois, 25% c'est 7500.. 
D'un point vu purement chiffr, c'est la mme chose. 

Aprs, ils n'ont pas le mme reste  vivre et donc aucun problme pour joindre les deux bouts. C'est sur. 

C'est un peu le serpent que se mord la queue. 
Toi tu te dis _"je gagne pas bien ma vie donc je vais magouiller pour y arriver"_ et eux se disent _"c'est toujours moi qui paie pour les autres, j'en ai marre, je vais magouiller"_. 


Dans ce cas, qui est le plus en tord? 
Moi j'aurais tendance  dire que le problme, ce n'est pas forcement les magouilleurs mais le systme qui pousse  la magouille. 
Un tassement du niveau de vie vers le bas et du confiscatoire vers le haut. Bref, peu importe l'endroit o tu te trouve sur l'chelle sociale, tu trouve le systme injuste. 

Grosso-modo: 
-> Si tu es "pauvre", l'tat t'aide. Cependant, tu restes dans une certaine pauvret, au final on te donne juste de quoi vivre. Du coup tu magouilles (bosser au black, fraude  la CAF, ..) pour avoir des "loisirs". 
-> Si tu es dans la classe moyenne, l'tat ne t'aide pas et t'impose. Rsultat, avant impt, tu es bien aprs impt tu as l'impression tre rabaiss vers un salaire proche de ceux aids. 
-> Si tu es riche, tu bosse pour te faire sur-imposer. Tu te retrouve  bosser X% de ton temps pour l'tat. Sur un an tu peux bosser 1/3, voir plus, de ton temps pour payer tes impts.  
-> Si tu es ultra-riche, tu vas pouvoir faire de l'optimisation pour rien payer. 

Donc le systme favorise les ultra-riche (1% de la population?)

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Le gouvernement *FIXE* les droits du peuple. Quelles raisons aurait le gouvernement de violer ses propres lois ?
> Un droit n'est jamais qu'une libert accorde par le prince...


Je crois bien que Sarko est pass au tribunal et pourtant s'en sort mieux que DSK. Les magouilles lies  la politique il y en a moins que les faits des peoples mais pourtant il y en a beaucoup.

Tu crois que le prsident d'un parti politique aurait pu vit de mettre de cot ses rivaux  l'lections?
Tu vois bien qu'il n'est pas leurs victoires puisque lui il veut la victoire.
C'est un peu anti-rpublique puisque les professeurs ne passent pas les preuves d'examens du BAC.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Quand je vois a franchement, j'ai vraiment envie de me barrer de ce pays...


Bonne ide ! Je cherche d'ailleurs un collaborateur pour monter une bote de vente de composants informatiques et faire de l'assemblage (on ne s'occupera ni des smartphones ni des portables) car il n'y a pas un site quivalent  materiel.net ou ldlc.com dans toute l'Amrique du Sud. Job que je n'ai pas envie de faire seul vu mon ge et ma flemme naturelle.

----------


## Chauve souris

> J'ai un copain qui  sa voiture qui ne passe plus au contrle technique, mais il n'a pas envie de claquer 2000-3000 dans une autre voiture, il roule en toute illgalit. Es ce normal d'interdire un vhicule qui peut encore rouler de rouler ?, es ce normal d'obliger les pauvres de paris qui roule en casserole <1997 de devoir racheter une voiture plus rcente ?


L'absurdit est bien idologique ! Si on reste dans la logique matrialiste on constate que cette histoire de pollution de l'air est la consquence de l'entassement imbcile de millions de gens dans un endroit confin qui, de surcrot, n'est mme pas adapt  l'omniprsence des vhicules  moteur et ce depuis presque un sicle.

Une ville moderne devrait avoir des grands axes de circulation o le brassage de l'air serait possible et la vie humaine serait sur des esplanades pitonnires au dessus. Le stationnement, les livraisons se faisant  l'tage infrieur comme dans les parkings de supermarchs o le magasin mme est  l'tage. Mais non, les quelques villes nouvelles reproduisent la structure des annes pr voitures. La seule grande ville que je connais, pourtant pas prvue pour les vhicules  son origine, est Buenos Aires car, comme son nom l'indique, il y a de de trs larges avenues et que l'air, venu de la mer, empche les gaz d'chappement de stagner. Tout le contraire d'Asuncin o il n'y a jamais de vent et un urbanisme dsastreux.

Conclusion vidente : une petite pollution (un vhicule, mme le plus moderne, sera toujours polluant, s'il marine (mais pas Le Pen) dans les embouteillages provoqus par un grand nombre de vhicules concentrs) sera toujours pire, au total, que celle provoque par ceux qui roulent dans des espaces plus grands en tant moins nombreux fussent-ils plus polluants individuellement parlant. Un moteur au ralenti ne peut que dgager des substances toxiques et la guguerre essence vs diesel relve de l'absurde. Prfrez-vous les fameuses "_micro particules_" o les drivs hautement cancrignes du benzne qu'on met en additif dans l'essence ?

L'incapacit  prendre des dcisions de bon sens au niveau de l'urbanisme est d'ailleurs le mme qui consiste  persister dans un systme qui ne marche plus : le salariat et les pensions retraite par rpartition. Dans les deux cas la dimension quantitative : trop de vhicules dans un espace limit, trop de travailleurs pour les postes de travail vraiment utiles et trop de retraits pour le peu de cotisants n'est pas apprhende par ceux qui prtendent nous gouverner et qui par leur incomptence chronique et leur prvarication pourraient entraner ces grandes convulsions de l'Histoire qu'on appelle rvolutions. Encore que celles-ci seraient le signe d'un dynamisme vital s'opposant par un "_trop, c'est trop !_"  l'insupportable. 

Mais, hormis ce que Raoul Vaneigem appelait "_la rvolte en porte--faux_" on ne voit rien de tout a  part quelques jeunes agits  ct des problmes et mens exclusivement par la pulsion de mort (ils approuvent et en redemandent du pire, j'ai nomm le grand remplacement ethnique des populations europennes par le dferlement des hordes islamiques). On ne lit, dans ce que les mdias veulent bien publier (et inutile de vous dire que j'en ai t vite exclu. Au moins ici je ne ramasse que des pouces rouges) que, ce que j'appelle les "_figaronautes_", non exclusifs au seul Figaro, qui sont les larbins d'un MEDEF, incapable de remettre en cause son manque de capacit de production et d'innovation et considrant que le malheur conomique provient uniquement de ce que les travailleurs veulent tre correctement pays. Les autres insatisfaits, pourtant largement majoritaires et conscients de l'tre, se contentant de bler "_Vivement ..._" suivi de l'anne d'une chance lectorale, comme si des lections avaient, dans l'Histoire, rgl en quoi que ce soit les problmes qui se posent  une socit et comme si, eux-mmes, n'avaient pas vot pour les mmes depuis plus de quarante ans.

----------


## Mat.M

> Au contraire c'est souvent les plus honntes qui en ptissent (Hollande, Jospin,...). Ca me file la nause...
> .


malheureusement c'est trs vrai ce que tu cris ; plus on fait preuve d'arrogance en France voire  la limite d'tre un menteur plus on a de chances de russir.
Ok Mr Hollande a fait de fausses promesses lectorales je le conois mais  ma connaissance il n'a pas de casseroles aux fesses



> Bonne ide ! Je cherche d'ailleurs un collaborateur pour monter une bote de vente de composants informatiques et faire de l'assemblage (on ne s'occupera ni des smartphones ni des portables) car il n'y a pas un site quivalent  materiel.net ou ldlc.com dans toute l'Amrique du Sud. Job que je n'ai pas envie de faire seul vu mon ge et ma flemme naturelle.


attention c'est bien beau d'affirmer que la France c'est pas bien comme pays encore faut-il qu'il y ait un march en Amrique du Sud ( je suis all dj plusieurs fois au Brsil,Prou,Bolivie)
Les gens en Amrique latine ont peu de pouvoir d'achat, le Brsil est en rcession.
Donc si tu investis des dollars a risque de te coter plus que a ne rapporte...
faut bien faire une tude de march avant de se lancer

----------


## Chauve souris

> malheureusement c'est trs vrai ce que tu cris ; plus on fait preuve d'arrogance en France voire  la limite d'tre un menteur plus on a de chances de russir.
> Ok Mr Hollande a fait de fausses promesses lectorales je le conois mais  ma connaissance il n'a pas de casseroles aux fesses


Mme s'il n'a pas dtourn d'argent public (du coup a devient une vertu dans ce pays devanc par le Chili et quelques autres au niveau de l'indice de corruption), je l'ai toujours trouv nul au niveau des ides, il n'a jamais rien eu  proposer. Ce n'tait qu'un apparatchik du PS. Avec toujours ce petit sourire d'imbcile heureux qui m'a toujours nerv. 

La "_dmocratie_" qui amne au pouvoir bon nombre de crtins est-elle prfrable  la tyrannie qui peut produire des tyrans intelligents ?

Rangez vos classeurs, sortez vos copies, vous avez quatre heures. (je serais terrible en prof de philo  ::aie:: )




> attention c'est bien beau d'affirmer que la France c'est pas bien comme pays encore faut-il qu'il y ait un march en Amrique du Sud ( je suis all dj plusieurs fois au Brsil,Prou,Bolivie)
> Les gens en Amrique latine ont peu de pouvoir d'achat, le Brsil est en rcession.
> Donc si tu investis des dollars a risque de te coter plus que a ne rapporte...
> faut bien faire une tude de march avant de se lancer


Peu de pouvoir d'achat ? Mais tu retardes d'un demi sicle ! Rien qu'au Paraguay tout ce qui roule est pratiquement neuf pour la moiti ! Et pas des p'tites totos (ce qui ne serait pas  conseiller vu l'tat des routes/pistes et mme les rues citadines) mais des Toyota HiLux (la Rolls des camionetas, 41.000 USD en dcembre 2011 quand j'ai achet ma D-Max Isuzu  37.000 USD), des LandCruiser Prado et autres. Dans beaucoup de ces pays il y a des classes moyennes qui ne sont pas ratiboises comme en Europe. Le grand mouvement anti corruption au Brsil provient, tout comme la Rvolution Franaise, d'une classe bourgeoise en mal de respectabilit face  une classe politique pourrie. La corruption n'est pas possible dans les affaires car, s'il n'y a pas de rgles, il n'y a pas d'affaires.

Bon c'est clair qu'il y a une classe proltarienne qui ne pourra pas se permettre d'acheter la dernire carte NVidia de la mort (qui tue), mais les classes moyennes, si. Et des assembleurs futs peuvent composer des PC fiables avec des composants bon march pour les plus fauchs et qui permettent, outre la bureautique et Internet, de visualiser correctement DVD et Blu-ray. C'est plus la facebookisation des esprits qui est notre ennemie que la pauvret du pouvoir d'achat de ces gens.

Et puis on peut dmarrer modestement (petite boutique, petit site Web chez un hbergeur pas cher) et voir ce que cela donne. Alors qu'en France on ne peut rien dmarrer modestement vu qu'on est assomm par les taxes avant mme que d'avoir gagn un euro.

----------


## Mouvii

> La "_dmocratie_" qui amne au pouvoir bon nombre de crtins est-elle prfrable  la tyrannie qui peut produire des tyrans intelligents ?


Il est vrai qu'on se souvient plus de rois ou empereurs glorieux et qui ont fait avanc la France (je connais peu l'histoire des autres pays) que de Prsidents glorieux (Mitterand, De Gaulle ? et encore je crois qu'ils sont assez critiqus). Les seuls prsidents glorieux que j'ai en tte sont des amricains (Washington, Lincoln pour ne citer que). En France ce sont plus des philosophes/crivains (du temps des Lumires) qui je pense auraient fait de meilleur chef de gouvernement que les beaux parleurs fils  papa qui s'avancent des places de foot pour lui et son fils ou des jets privs en pleine confrence sur l'environnement.

----------


## el_slapper

> L'absurdit est bien idologique ! Si on reste dans la logique matrialiste on constate que cette histoire de pollution de l'air est la consquence de l'entassement imbcile de millions de gens dans un endroit confin qui, de surcrot, n'est mme pas adapt  l'omniprsence des vhicules  moteur et ce depuis presque un sicle.
> 
> Une ville moderne devrait avoir des grands axes de circulation o le brassage de l'air serait possible et la vie humaine serait sur des esplanades pitonnires au dessus. Le stationnement, les livraisons se faisant  l'tage infrieur comme dans les parkings de supermarchs o le magasin mme est  l'tage. Mais non, les quelques villes nouvelles reproduisent la structure des annes pr voitures. La seule grande ville que je connais, pourtant pas prvue pour les vhicules  son origine, est Buenos Aires car, comme son nom l'indique, il y a de de trs larges avenues et que l'air, venu de la mer, empche les gaz d'chappement de stagner. Tout le contraire d'Asuncin o il n'y a jamais de vent et un urbanisme dsastreux.
> (.../...)


Je t'ai coll un vote ngatif pour a, ce qui n'est pas dans mes habitudes.

La pollution atmosphrique n'est pas le principal problme de l'automobile. Mme si c'est un vrai problme. Il est largement devan par 2 choses importantes : un cout en ressources exorbitant, et une emprunte au sol excessive.

Pour le deuxime point, voici une photo explicative  : 



Un systme efficace de transports en commun(et on peut faire bien mieux que le bus de la photo) permet de vivre dans un bled agrable, sans bouffer une quantit dmesure de terres arables pour faire rouler toutes ces voitures. Et avec un impact sur les ressources disponibles bien plus faibles. L'urbanisation galopante bouffe actuellement un hectare de terres arables toutes les trois secondes. Ce n'est pas soutenable  long terme. On ne peut pas manger le bitume.

----------


## renoo

> Un systme efficace de transports en commun(et on peut faire bien mieux que le bus de la photo) permet de vivre dans un bled agrable, sans bouffer une quantit dmesure de terres arables pour faire rouler toutes ces voitures. Et avec un impact sur les ressources disponibles bien plus faibles. L'urbanisation galopante bouffe actuellement un hectare de terres arables toutes les trois secondes. Ce n'est pas soutenable  long terme. On ne peut pas manger le bitume.


Cela pose d'autres questions : quelle surface agricole faut-il pour nourrir une personne (environ en supposant qu'elle mange autant de viande que la moyenne) ? Est-ce que la dsertification des campagnes (la concentration urbaine) permet de librer des nouvelles terres ?  Y a t'il vraiment pnurie de terres agricoles - pourtant les prix  la campagne sont vraiment trs trs faibles, et l'on consacre de moins en moins d'argent pour notre alimentation.

----------


## youtpout978

> Mais, hormis ce que Raoul Vaneigem appelait "_la rvolte en porte--faux_" on ne voit rien de tout a  part quelques jeunes agits  ct des problmes et mens exclusivement par la pulsion de mort (ils approuvent et en redemandent du pire, j'ai nomm le grand remplacement ethnique des populations europennes par le dferlement des hordes islamiques).


Tu nous refait le coup de l'invasion islamique, je vois pas ce que cette ide a  faire l ...




> Pour le deuxime point, voici une photo explicative :


Faudrait-il donc rouler en Smart ou en Twizy  ::ptdr:: , l'idal reste quand mme le mtro qui circule en rseau ferm sous-terre ...

----------


## Mat.M

> Peu de pouvoir d'achat ? Mais tu retardes d'un demi sicle ! Rien qu'au Paraguay tout ce qui roule est pratiquement neuf pour la moiti


ok mais je suis persuad que tous ces vhicules sont acquis  crdit donc ce n'est pas forcment mieux.
Tant que les consommateurs peuvent acheter  crdit a va , avec la moindre crise conomique , cela cre des difficults



> Mme s'il n'a pas dtourn d'argent public (du coup a devient une vertu dans ce pays devanc par le Chili et quelques autres au niveau de l'indice de corruption), je l'ai toujours trouv nul au niveau des ides, il n'a jamais rien eu  proposer. Ce n'tait qu'un apparatchik du PS. Avec toujours ce petit sourire d'imbcile heureux qui m'a toujours nerv. 
> La "_dmocratie_" qui amne au pouvoir bon nombre de crtins est-elle prfrable  la tyrannie qui peut produire des tyrans intelligents ?
> Rangez vos classeurs, sortez vos copies, vous avez quatre heures. (je serais terrible en prof de philo )


la Philosophie est une discipline fondamentalement et totalement incomprise.
Ce que tu fais c'est une critique  charge en accord avec une opinion politique.
Or l'exercice de la Philosophie ce n'est pas du tout cela. ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Un systme efficace de transports en commun(et on peut faire bien mieux que le bus de la photo) permet de vivre dans un bled agrable, sans bouffer une quantit dmesure de terres arables pour faire rouler toutes ces voitures. Et avec un impact sur les ressources disponibles bien plus faibles. L'urbanisation galopante bouffe actuellement un hectare de terres arables toutes les trois secondes. Ce n'est pas soutenable  long terme. On ne peut pas manger le bitume.


Dans pas mal d'endroits mettre des transports en commun n'est tout simplement pas soutenable, car tu aurais un rseau trs largement sous-utilis. La voiture reste indispensable pour beaucoup de gens (dit le mec qui vit en ville utilise la voiture 2 fois par mois).

----------


## RyzenOC

> On ne peut pas manger le bitume.


On mangera des algues de Bretagne.




> n systme efficace de transports en commun(et on peut faire bien mieux que le bus de la photo) permet de vivre dans un bled agrable, sans bouffer une quantit dmesure de terres arables pour faire rouler toutes ces voitures. Et avec un impact sur les ressources disponibles bien plus faibles.


Faut arrter de faire une fixette sur les voitures c'est pas ce qu'il pollue le plus, sauf dans les grandes villes comme Paris, mais pas  l'chelle globale.

----------


## Mouvii

Le "pas mal d'endroit" ce n'est que pour la province je prsume ? Un bon rseau de transport en commun en (grande) ville et s'il est utilis de faon active cela rduirait fortement l'utilisation de la voiture.

----------


## Blackhorn

Le transport en commun rpond  une partie de la problmatique, pas  tout. Le maillage n'est pas forcment adapt  tout le monde. Dans les grandes villes tout peut se faire en transport en commun mais pas forcment dans un temps acceptable, tout le temps. Entre 1h de transport en commun avec 2 correspondances et 30 minutes de voiture (ralentissement inclus) pour quelqu'un qui  dj une voiture pour les WE et cie ... je vous laisse savoir qu'elle va tre son choix ...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Le "pas mal d'endroit" ce n'est que pour la province je prsume ? Un bon rseau de transport en commun en (grande) ville et s'il est utilis de faon active cela rduirait fortement l'utilisation de la voiture.


le gouvernement vas interdire les voitures <1997 donc les pauvres ne pourrons plus rouler, sa vas solutionner ce problme. Et pour la classe moyenne y'aura qu'a rendre plus agressif les contrle technique "Pour des raisons de scurit".

----------


## Zirak

> le gouvernement vas interdire les voitures <1997


Dans un premier temps seulement, c'est dj prvu de passer  interdire celles datant d'avant 2011 en 2020, en interdisant en plus les nuits et week-ends (alors qu'au 1er juillet, les vhicules d'avant 97 pourront encore venir  Paris les week-ends et de 20h  8h).

----------


## LSMetag

> malheureusement c'est trs vrai ce que tu cris ; plus on fait preuve d'arrogance en France voire  la limite d'tre un menteur plus on a de chances de russir.
> Ok Mr Hollande a fait de fausses promesses lectorales je le conois mais  ma connaissance il n'a pas de casseroles aux fesses


Il a plutt pch par optimisme et navet. Je pense que ses promesses taient sincres. Mais il y a un monde entre tre  la mairie de Tules et aux manettes d'un pays. Ca n'a pas t assez dit, mais la surprise a t grande quand le nouveau gouvernement a vu l'tat de la France en 2012. Ils ne s'attendaient pas  autant de dgts et auraient d tout mettre sur la table tout de suite.
Il suffit de voir comment Hollande a essay d'tre un prsident normal. Il a tent de prendre le mtro, mais avec sa garde rapproche, aprs un essai il a d se raviser.

Sarkozy aussi faisait de fausses promesses lectorales. Mais la diffrence c'est que, de ses mots (publis par le Canard Enchan entre autres), il disait ce que les gens voulaient entendre. Bref, c'tait purement lectoral.

Les promesses d'Hollande c'est ici : http://www.luipresident.fr/

Grosso modo, sur 550 promesses, il y a en gros une centaine qui ne seront pas tenues.

----------


## Chauve souris

[QUOTE=el_slapper;8633304]Je t'ai coll un vote ngatif pour a, ce qui n'est pas dans mes habitudes.

La pollution atmosphrique n'est pas le principal problme de l'automobile. Mme si c'est un vrai problme. Il est largement devan par 2 choses importantes : un cout en ressources exorbitant, et une emprunte au sol excessive.
/..../[QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce que tu peux bien faire avec des transports en commun quand tu as plus  dplacer que ta seule petite personne et que tu vas dans des lieux peu courants ?

Paradoxalement c'est la petite Franfrance qui est incapable d'assurer un service de transports en commun correct et qui nous bassine avec. Petit exemple vcu (Prenez Google Maps pour me suivre) : J'arrive de Paris  la gare des Bndictins  Limoges (jolie gare au demeurant). L je prends avec difficult (il n'y en a pas souvent) un bus pour Eymoutiers. Aprs c'est fini ! Plus de bus ! Or je dsire aller  Faux-la-Montagne qui est, quand mme, sur une route srieuse qui va  Aubusson. En Amrique du sud, comme en Espagne d'ailleurs, tout est bien desservi par des bus, fussent-ils inconfortables (les grands bus, par contre, sont douillets et bien (trop) climatiss), pour aller dans les petits patelins.

Dj que les transports en commun desservent  toutes les localits, aprs on en reparlera. Ici il n'y a pas de dogmatisme colo et on prend facilement les grands bus si on n'a rien  transporter, c'est moins fatiguant et moins cher que sa bagnole alors qu'en France c'est la ptaudire de la SNCF qui, de surcrot, est trs chre quand on est un vulgaire pkin sans carte de rduction.(1)

Aprs deux cas se prsentent :

*1. Un dplacement pro* : donc il me faut des trucs et des machins. Impossible  transporter dans un bus, il me semble. Idem pour les livraisons. Tiens a serait un coup  leur faire aux bobos colos de centres villes qui n'ont que leur barbaque  transporter et qui rlent parce que le reste du monde ne se dplace pas en vlo : supprimer toute livraison jusqu' ce qu'ils en soient, comme  l'poque de la Commune,  manger des rats.

*2. Un dplacement vacancier* : pareil, j'ai aussi des trucs et des machins car je ne peux aller toujours  l'htel ou au restaurant. Et puis a ne m'intresse pas d'aller seulement dans les grandes villes, je prfre les petits patelins paums et les lieux nature.

Deuxime point : les colos, je les connais bien, quand ils ne sont pas en plein dlire ce sont des aristos froces : la plbe n'a qu' prendre les bus et l'lite (donc les colos) peut se dplacer en hlicoptre comme Nicolas Hulot. D'ailleurs ils s'opposent  toute modernit : on veut faire un barrage, ils n'aiment pas, on veut implanter des oliennes (c'est pourtant de la ferraille recyclable) ils n'aiment pas, on veut faire un canal pour transporter les gros trucs lourds, ils n'aiment pas. Il n'y a que les voies ferres qu'ils aiment. L ils sont prts  dfoncer le paysage pour y faire passer leurs foutus trains. 

La terre arable pour les routes dis-tu ? Mais quelle fumisterie ! Une route c'est du caillou concass et du goudron par dessus qui est, je te le rappelle, un rsidu de distillation du ptrole, qu'il aurait fallu jeter si Mr McAdam n'avait pas eu une brillante ide pour l'utiliser. Alors qu'une voie ferre c'est : du ballast ( ne pas confondre avec le caillou concass prcit, marchez sur du ballast, il ne s'croule pas sous vos pieds, c'est son but et cette chose  un cot d'extraction et de fabrication pas ngligeable), des rails en acier au vanadium, recyclables, certes mais coteux  produire en matires premires et en nergie, les traverses en bois trait ou en bton, la quincaillerie qui va avec (on a vu  Brtigny ce que celle-ci, nglige, a produit), la signalisation bien plus coteuse que ce qui existe sur les routes, les aiguillages, les catnaires avec les poteaux qui les tiennent, tout a en matriaux coteux et trs nergivores  produire. Et pour finir y faire circuler dans icelles un courant lectrique, qui ne se stocke pas, je le rappelle, et qui provient de centrales nuclaires hautement cologiques comme chacun sait. Tout a pour faire circuler des trains trs lourds et peu adaptables (entre les trains vides et les trains surchargs, on hsite). Et une voie ferre c'est normment d'entretien. A la fois coteux en matriaux et en personnel lequel est qualifi et travaille souvent de nuit (donc mieux pay) quand peu de trains circulent.

Cette fivre des trains, pendant le court temps des machines  vapeur avant qu'on n'invente le moteur  combustion interne, est une spcialit europenne de la fin du 19e sicle. En Amrique du sud il y en eu trs peu mme dans les grandes zones plates qui conviendraient trs bien. Mme les voies ferres du Paraguay, pays trs plat, ont t abandonnes au profit des bus bien plus polyvalents et moins coteux.

Cette obnubilation bien franaise a inspir G.-J. Arnaud dans sa srie "_La Compagnie des Glaces_" dcrivant la vie dans un monde glaciaire o il n'est pas question de se dplacer autrement qu'en train, toute singularit  ce niveau tant considre comme subversive et rprime par une bureaucratie froce digne de celle de George Orwell.

C'tait ma tartine sociologique du matin pour... la mise en train  ::aie:: 

(1) Un jour en semaine je prends un billet de train de Paris pour Toulouse. Bien sr j'arrive presque en retard  la gare, je saute sur une borne  tickets, je demande mon ticket  grand coup de baffes sur le clavier dit tactile (il a t programm pour des lphants ?). Deuxime classe : oui, rductions : non. Je paye avec ma carte VISA. Je l'obtiens et n'ai que le temps de monter dans le train. Arrivent deux contrleurs, je leur tends mon billet, "_Monsieur_", dit l'un d'eux, "_C'est un train  supplment et vous ne l'avez pas pay, vous devez payer en plus une amende_". "_Mais_" protestais-je, "_c'est un bte train Corail et je suis bien en deuxime classe. De plus ce billet provient bien d'une machine de la SNCF_". Les racketteurs de l'Etat n'en voulaient rien savoir et prtendaient me plumer. Je leur ai alors tendu mon passeport en disant "_Pas question ! Relevez mon identit et on se retrouvera au tribunal_". Du coup ils n'ont rien relev du tout. Mais je me suis bien jur que je ne reprendrais plus le train.

----------


## LSMetag

> le gouvernement vas interdire les voitures <1997 donc les pauvres ne pourrons plus rouler, sa vas solutionner ce problme. Et pour la classe moyenne y'aura qu'a rendre plus agressif les contrle technique "Pour des raisons de scurit".


C'est clair qu'une voiture de 10 ans qui fonctionne encore bien, on a pas envie de la changer, surtout si on est pauvres. C'est du bon sens pour la personne.

Mais il faut regarder le problme sous un autre angle aussi. J'arrive  Grenoble, j'ai les yeux qui piquent. C'est normal ? Des gens deviennent asthmatiques ou des asthmatiques font des crises rgulirement, c'est normal ?
Le trou de la couche d'ozone s'largit, la plante se rchauffe, les banquises fondent, c'est normal ? Il n'y a plus de saisons. On a eu des journes quasi-estivales en Fvrier, on a beaucoup plus d'inondations qu'avant, et la neige est beaucoup plus rare. En Bourgogne ( l'Est de la France) on passe d'un climat continental  un climat mditerranen.

C'est aussi  notre descendance (et aussi aux espces d'animaux qui disparaissent) qu'il faut penser.

Le meilleur moyen de grer a c'est d'amliorer l'offre des transports en commun, et de promouvoir des technologies comme la voiture lectrique ou la voiture  hydrogne. Ca cote un achat, mais aprs on est relativement tranquille.

Nos mesures d'cologies ont pour but de LIMITER l'augmentation de temprature (prvision (optimiste) de 2 d'augmentation pour 2100). Mes enfants seront l en 2100. Ils seront gs et se taperont de plus grosses, longues et frquentes canicules.

Pourquoi ne pas inventer un satellite climatiseur pour la plante ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Le "pas mal d'endroit" ce n'est que pour la province je prsume ? Un bon rseau de transport en commun en (grande) ville et s'il est utilis de faon active cela rduirait fortement l'utilisation de la voiture.


La province oui. Mais seulement si pour toi la notion de province inclue des villes comme Toulouse (et sa banlieue)  ::D:

----------


## Kearz

> Sarkozy aussi faisait de fausses promesses lectorales. Mais la diffrence c'est que, de ses mots (publis par le Canard Enchan entre autres), il disait ce que les gens voulaient entendre. Bref, c'tait purement lectoral.


Nan, mais Hollande c'est pareil. 
C'est pas parce qu'il est de gauche et qu'il a l'air neuneu au premier coup dil que c'est pas un stratge et un menteur. Il a t conu dans le mme moule que tout l'UMPS. 

Hollande ne respect pas ses promesses et savaient au moment de se prsenter qu'il ne les respecterait pas.

----------


## Chauve souris

> /***/


Ah le trou dans la couche d'os jaunes (dixit Pierre Tombal)

Mais vous roupilliez dans vos cours de chimie et de gographie physique ?

Reprenons :

1. Ces temps-ci les activits volcaniques sont assez soutenues.

2. Et ils expulsent quoi ces volcans principalement ? Un doigt se lve au fond de la classe. "_Du gaz sulfureux, M'sieur, et aussi de la vapeur d'eau_". Merci mon petit Kevin.

3. Pas trs colos ces volcans, Valls va dire que c'est "_insupportabl_e" avec un joli mouvement de menton. De plus ils expdient a  plus de 10.000 - 13.000 m

4. Donc on n'est plus dans l'atmosphre mais dans la stratosphre zone sche, et pour cause, il y fait - 40C et mmes les nuages se les cailleraient. Cette zone est relativement indpendante de l'atmosphre et les poussires volcaniques fines qui y sont projetes peuvent se rpartir sur toute la Terre avant de redescendre. C'est dans la partie suprieure de cette zone que se trouve l'ozone qui n'est pas "_une couche_"  mais un composant. Ce sont les colos qui en tiennent une de couche.

5. L'ozone c'est quoi ? Une forme d'oxygne instable produit par un rayonnement UV trs fort et la molcule d'oxygne normale O2 passe sous la forme triangulaire O3. C'est cette forme qui est relativement opaque aux mmes UV

6. Retournons  nos volcans avec un peu de chimie : Le gaz sulfureux produit SO2 est tout content de piquer un atome d'oxygne  l'ozone, dop qu'il est lui-aussi par les UV. Donc on a un compos instable SO3 appel anhydride sulfurique. Anhydride signifiant qu'il va faire un acide s'il rencontre une molcule d'eau. C'est sec, ai-je dit, mais le volcan a crach de la vapeur d'eau ce qui fera le bonheur de l'anhydride sulfurique qui se transformera en acide sulfurique stable qui redescendra sur terre progressivement.

Donc on voit bien que la rduction (temporaire) de l'ozone de la stratosphre est due  une cause chimique naturelle : les volcans.

Maintenant mon coup de gueule : Ce qu'il y a d'agaant avec ces cologistes qui ne connaissent rien  rien en sciences naturelles, c'est qu'il ne servent que de faire valoir aux leveurs de taxes et les "_socialistes_" (des guillemets pour ne pas discrditer Jean Jaurs) en sont les spcialistes, avec des explications anthropocentriques qui ne tiennent pas la route. Il y a assez de dgts cologiques crs par l'homme et, en tout premier lieu, ce qui est responsable de tout : la surpopulation (mais cela personne et surtout pas les "_cologistes_" ne veulent l'aborder), sans qu'on ait besoin d'invoquer des phnomnes o l'homme n'y est pour rien (les fluctuations du soleil, le volcanisme, les courants ocaniques). Pourtant la syncologie est une partie intgrante de l'cologie, mais la vraie, la scientifique, rien  voir avec ces politocards.

----------


## LSMetag

> ....


Je ne suis pas un cologiste. Juste quelqu'un qui voit des rsultats scientifiques. La politique n'a rien  voir l-dedans. 
Ok nos volcans et les pets des vaches participent au trou dans la couche d'Ozone. Mais c'est pas pour autant qu'on doit amplifier  mort le phnomne naturel.
C'est comme celui qui dit "ha ben lui il fait pareil". C'est pas pour autant qu'il faut tre un mouton et suivre ceux qui font des "conneries". Si tout le monde disait a, on se dfausserait tous et ce serait le bordel.

----------


## LSMetag

> Nan, mais Hollande c'est pareil. 
> C'est pas parce qu'il est de gauche et qu'il a l'air neuneu au premier coup dil que c'est pas un stratge et un menteur. Il a t conu dans le mme moule que tout l'UMPS. 
> 
> Hollande ne respect pas ses promesses et savaient au moment de se prsenter qu'il ne les respecterait pas.


Tous les politiques sont des stratges. Mais tout dpend des stratgies. Certains jouent sur les calendriers et ne disent pas tout. D'autres mentent sciemment et honteusement. Je prfre les premiers sachant qu'tre en politique, c'est un cauchemar pour un "pseudo-bisounours" comme moi.

Je t'ai montr un site qui analyse le respect des promesses d'Hollande. Il est clairement dans le haut du panier. La courbe du chmage, c'tait une belle connerie de sa part qu'il a dit dans le feu de l'action, mais n'empche qu'elle commence  s'inverser et qu'elle le sera en mai 2017 (mme si il y aura plus de chmeurs qu'en 2012,  cause de la dynamique cre par la crise (et peut-tre de mauvaises dcisions avant)).

Je ne pense pas que MLP soit blanche comme neige non plus. Il y a d'ailleurs des soucis avec les Panamas Papers pour son entourage et des problmes de comptes de campagne. La plupart de ce qu'elle avance est inapplicable ou trop peu dtaill. Il y a une diffrence entre dire des promesses en esprant les raliser (je dis bien "esprant") ce qui aussi favorise l'lection, et faire du populisme (o l on ment sciemment). Mais je reconnais que contrairement  beaucoup de politiques, elle a ses convictions, et si elle est au pouvoir, comme Hollande elle devra se renier sur un certain nombre de points, quand elle verra la mcanique interne du pays et du monde.

----------


## Kearz

> Je t'ai montr un site qui analyse le respect des promesses d'Hollande. Il est clairement dans le haut du panier. La courbe du chmage, c'tait une belle connerie de sa part qu'il a dit dans le feu de l'action, mais n'empche qu'elle commence  s'inverser et qu'elle le sera en mai 2017 (mme si il y aura plus de chmeurs qu'en 2012,  cause de la dynamique cre par la crise (et peut-tre de mauvaises dcisions avant)).


Oui, il y aura un rebond mcanique. Quand on touche le fond, la seul direction c'est vers le haut, donc on inverse la courbe. 


Ben oui, tu donne un site, mais est-ce que tu l'as lu toi mme? 



> Grosso modo, sur 550 promesses, il y a en gros une centaine qui ne seront pas tenues.


Moi je lis le site: 
Promesses tenues: 124/551
Promesses partiellement tenues: 45/551
Promesses brises: 53/551
Promesses en doute: 54/551
Promesses en cours: 142/551
Promesses pas encore tenues: 112/551

Donc, est  30% de tenues ou partiellement tenues. On est au 4/5 de son mandat, donc sur ce rythme il devrait faire du ~37.5% de promesse tenues ou partiellement tenues. 
Clairement, moi, si je tiens moins de 40% de mes objectifs, mon patron est pas trs content.   ::mouarf::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je ne suis pas un cologiste. Juste quelqu'un qui voit des rsultats scientifiques. La politique n'a rien  voir l-dedans.


Oh le beau naf ! Tout scientifique t'expliquera qu'il faut faire allgeance  l'idologie en place pour avoir des crdits. La politique a *beaucoup*  voir l-dedans.

Je ne vois pas ce que les vaches viennent faire l-dedans. Elles n'mettent principalement que du mthane (produit de dcomposition des vgtaux). Et puis on ne grimpe pas dans la stratosphre comme a ! Il faut une sacre force de propulsion comme celles des grandes ruptions volcaniques (les petites ne comptent pas elles ne vont pas assez haut). J'ai dis que la stratosphre tait un monde distinct. Elle a mme une frontire : la tropopause (env  10-12.000 m). Donc mme un cumulonimbus dot en son centre d'une force ascensionnelle norme va s'affaler  la frontire comme un mexicain devant la grille des USA. Visible au sommet du nuage en panache largi.




> Ok nos volcans et les pets des vaches participent au trou dans la couche d'Ozone. Mais c'est pas pour autant qu'on doit amplifier  mort le phnomne naturel.
> C'est comme celui qui dit "ha ben lui il fait pareil". C'est pas pour autant qu'il faut tre un mouton et suivre ceux qui font des "conneries". Si tout le monde disait a, on se dfausserait tous et ce serait le bordel.


Promis ! Je ne ferais pas de trou dans mon jardin pour faire pousser un volcan. C'est pourtant pratique pour faire un asado.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ben oui, tu donne un site, mais est-ce que tu l'as lu toi mme? 
> 
> 
> Moi je lis le site: 
> Promesses tenues: 124/551
> Promesses partiellement tenues: 45/551
> Promesses brises: 53/551
> Promesses en doute: 54/551
> Promesses en cours: 142/551
> ...


J'ai compt les promesses tenues, 50% pour les partiellement tenues, et les 2/3 de la somme des "en cours" et "pas encore tenue" (on est pas encore en mai 2017 et pas mal d'"en cours" sont dj presque termines). Ca fait plus de 400. Ce qui ferait aux alentours de 70%. 

Je pense qu'on dpassera les 50%, et je crois que ce serait une premire pour un chef d'Etat Franais, qui n'ont pas forcment eu  bosser dans des contextes aussi pourris (crises (caisses vides et dettes ds l'arrive), plans sociaux (prpars avant 2012), attentats, terrorisme, guerres, dboires personnels, lois audacieuses...). Et il ne gre pas que la France mais une partie de l'Europe, avec Merkel (les 2 pays fondateurs). Ce mandat m'a coup toute envie d'accder  des responsabilits,... Un chef d'entreprise est bien mieux pay qu'un chef d'Etat ou un ministre (Hollande a rduit les rmunrations de 30%), et en plus on le paye fortement quand il s'en va aprs avoir coul sa bote.

Sinon "toucher le fond" en matire de chmage, ce serait 40 millions de chmeurs et pas 3. S'il n'y avait pas eu de raction, il y aurait en ce moment plus que 3 millions de chmeurs et Ple Emploi continuerait de verser toujours plus d'Assedics et de RSA, et ce pendant encore des annes. Sachant que Ple Emploi est publique, a veut dire que c'est l'Etat, donc nos impts qui payons a.

*Oui, pter a participe au rchauffement climatique ! Le mthane est 23 fois plus nocif  la couche d'Ozone que le CO2*, mais c'est, dans notre cas, parce que les arbres (que l'on coupe) ne suffisent pas  contenir tout le mthane dgag par les levages intensifs de bovins, responsables de 18% d'mission des gazs  effet de serre. Notre politique d'agriculture (qui montre ses limites) et d'utilisation des arbres et plantes fait que la photosynthse n'est plus suffisante pour compenser. Il n'y a pas besoin d'ruption pour qu'il atteigne la stratosphre, puisqu'il est plus lger que l'air.

Pour l'histoire du mthane et de la couche d'Ozone, je te renvoie  un cours de Chimie : http://planet-terre.ens-lyon.fr/arti...et-methane.xml

----------


## yento

> Le "pas mal d'endroit" ce n'est que pour la province je prsume ? Un bon rseau de transport en commun en (grande) ville et s'il est utilis de faon active cela rduirait fortement l'utilisation de la voiture.


A ma connaissance la seule ville en France qui a un rseau de transport assez dense pour tout c'est Paris.

Les 4 lignes de mtro  Lyon couvrent une bonne partie de la ville avec plusieurs tram pour complter. C'est presque parfait. Ca marche pour les tudes, ca passe pour ton premier job, puis un jour tu te retrouves bloqu parce que les 3 missions qu'on te propose (1 diteur, 1 SSII, 1 pour du consulting histoire d'avoir du choix) sont toutes  lextrieur de la ville et c'est 1h  2h de transport depuis chez toi (tram puis mtro puis bus), contre moins de la moiti en voiture. Et l tu ralises que vivre sans voiture a fait mal  ton emploi mme en tant dans une grande ville.

Je te parle mme pas des petites grandes villes (genre Grenoble) o ils ont mme pas de mtro. Non seulement un tram c'est super lent mais une poigne de ligne ca suffit pas   couvrir une agglomration. Les universit et les lyces c'est bien couvert. Par contre les zones industrielles ca n'intresse personne.

C'est pas faute d'essayer d'embrasser un mode de vie sans voiture. C'est juste hyper contraignant en province et a fait bien rigoler toute la famille (parents ET freres ET soeurs ET oncles ET tantes) et la majorit des collgues qui sont voiturs par obligation.

----------


## Bousk

> Moi je lis le site: 
> Promesses tenues: 124/551
> Promesses partiellement tenues: 45/551
> Promesses brises: 53/551
> Promesses en doute: 54/551
> Promesses en cours: 142/551
> Promesses pas encore tenues: 112/551





> J'ai compt les promesses tenues, 50% pour les partiellement tenues, et les 2/3 de la somme des "en cours" et "pas encore tenue" (on est pas encore en mai 2017 et pas mal d'"en cours" sont dj presque termines). Ca fait plus de 400. Ce qui ferait aux alentours de 70%.


Mettez-vous d'accord  ::aie:: 



> Je pense qu'on dpassera les 50%


Faut savoir, on y est pas dj aux 50% ?  ::koi::  

Il reste 1 an avant les lections, et je pense pas que notre cher prsident pense  autre chose qu' se faire rlir pendant cette dernire anne. Donc les promesses... seront l pour le 2 mandat et sa campagne. Avec des beaux slogans et des catchphrases  base de "mon prdcesseur a fait plus de mal que je le pensais", "en seulement 1 mandat c'est pas possible de tout russir", quelque chiffres pour le prouver et actions ridicules pour faire croire qu'il est dj dessus, etc. Un politique quoi.  ::roll::

----------


## Kearz

> J'ai compt les promesses tenues, 50% pour les partiellement tenues, et les 2/3 de la somme des "en cours" et "pas encore tenue" (on est pas encore en mai 2017 et pas mal d'"en cours" sont dj presque termines). Ca fait plus de 400. Ce qui ferait aux alentours de 70%. 
> 
> Je pense qu'on dpassera les 50%, et je crois que ce serait une premire pour un chef d'Etat Franais, qui n'ont pas forcment eu  bosser dans des contextes aussi pourris (crises (caisses vides et dettes ds l'arrive), plans sociaux (prpars avant 2012), attentats, terrorisme, guerres, dboires personnels, lois audacieuses...). Et il ne gre pas que la France mais une partie de l'Europe, avec Merkel (les 2 pays fondateurs).


2/3 des "en cours" et "pas encore tenue" alors qu'il reste 1/5 du mandat. 
Soit tu es mauvais en math, soit tu es de mauvaise fois.

Que tu me dises je prends 2/3 des en cours, vu qu'ils sont dj entam, why not _(et encore, 2/3 a ne suit aucune logique)_. Mais pourquoi 2/3 des "pas encore tenue"? Parce que ton petit doigt te l'a dit? 

Hollande n'est pas le premier  grer une partie de l'Europe _(d'ailleurs ce n'est pas Hollande et merkel qui grent l'Europe..)_, ces prdcesseurs l'ont fait aussi. Ce n'est pas le premier a grer la crise, Sarkozy l'a fait. Ce n'est pas le premier a grer des attentats, des guerres, etc. 

Et surtout, on fera le bilan, il n'a pas eu de "bonnes" conditions mais il n'a pas de bons rsultat non plus. 
Il aurait relanc la France avec des conditions pareils, j'aurais applaudis des deux mains. 
En attendant, moi je vois rien de trs positif dans le bilan donc au final, dire "Oui mais c'tait une priode pas facile..", a n'a pas de sens. 
C'est comme si un lycen disait "J'ai pas eu mon bac parce que j'ai eu ma pouss d'acn et ma copine m'a quitt. Vous voyez, c'est pas facile..", du coup on fait quoi? On lui donne le bac quand mme?   




> Ce mandat m'a coup toute envie d'accder  des responsabilits,... Un chef d'entreprise est bien mieux pay qu'un chef d'Etat ou un ministre (Hollande a rduit les rmunrations de 30%), et en plus on le paye fortement quand il s'en va aprs avoir coul sa bote.


Le salaire moyen d'un patron en France, c'est 4K et c'est pas  vie. 
Oui, un chef d'tat gagne moins qu'un patron du CAC40 mais gagne plus qu'un patron lambda. 

Et quand tu coule une boite, tu touche rien. Puisque une boite coul, par dfinition, y a plus rien (sauf des dettes?). 
Aprs quand tu es vir par des actionnaires pour des manques de performance, c'est un autre sujet. 





> Sinon "toucher le fond" en matire de chmage, ce serait 40 millions de chmeurs et pas 3. S'il n'y avait pas eu de raction, il y aurait en ce moment plus que 3 millions de chmeurs et Ple Emploi continuerait de verser toujours plus d'Assedics et de RSA, et ce pendant encore des annes. Sachant que Ple Emploi est publique, a veut dire que c'est l'Etat, donc nos impts qui payons a.


Il faut tre crdule pour penser que le fond, c'est 40 millions de chmeurs. 

C'est la base de l'conomie, il y a un nombre de chmeur maximum dans le sens o les entreprises ne peuvent pas vivre sans employ (pour le moment).
Donc au bout d'un moment on touche le point o il n'est pas possible d'avoir plus de chmeur vu que le nombre d'employ minimum dans les entreprises est atteint.

Bien sr, le nombre de chmeur maximum va augment avec le temps, vu que le nombre d'employ minimum va baisser (_remplac par l'automatisation_). 
Mais aujourd'hui, c'est impossible d'avoir 100% de chmeur. 100% de chmeur a signifie: 0 entreprise, 0 service public. 

Je suis sr, on retourne en arrire et on retire toutes les actions d'Hollande "pour l'emploi" et on sera plus ou moins au mme rsultat: 
- a pourrait tre un peu moins bien, imaginons qu'une des actions d'Hollande ait t utile. (Maintenant il faudrait voir le coup par rapport au gain)
- a pourrait tre un peu mieux, imaginons que le climat de stabilit ait motiv les entreprises  recruter.




Edit:



> Mettez-vous d'accord


Ben moi je lis les chiffres, lui extrapole.  ::aie:: 
Il est endoctrin par le "ca va mieux" de Hollande. Nous on voit la situation de la France, Hollande extrapole sur du "ca va mieux".  ::mouarf::

----------


## LSMetag

@Kearz

C'est vrai que pour les promesses je suis probablement un peu trop optimiste. Mais je sais qu'une partie non ngligeable de celles dites "en cours" est dj vote ou pratiquement. Donc oui 50% des en cours et 1/3 des pas encore tenues est plus ralisables. A la fin on dpassera probablement les 50% de promesses (votes et promulgues) comme je le disais.

Le truc c'est qu'un membre de ma famille a des contacts avec le gouvernement, sans parler de certains journalistes. Donc il voit en partie ce qui se passe en coulisses. Sans parler de certains journaux, avec des indics, comme le Canard Enchan.

Comme l'a si bien dit Hollande, "a va mieux, mme si beaucoup de Franais ne le voient pas et ne le constatent pas encore". Il y a dj les statistiques de croissance, chmage, PIB, dette,...

Ses mesures, votes en 2012/2013 commencent  peine  prendre effet depuis 2015 (et je ne parle pas de certaines "mauvaises mesures" du prcdent quinquennat qui ont parasit).  L'impt  la source, vot l'anne dernire, ne sera appliqu qu'en 2018 par exemple, avec une transition en 2017. Les premiers rsultats actuellement concernent majoritairement les jeunes entrant et sortant de formations (coles ou apprentissage).

Si tu vas sur BFM, tu verras que le consultant conomique (de droite) dit que "a va mieux, l'conomie repart, les entreprises commencent  rembaucher (300000 postes il me semble), la courbe du chmage s'inverse,...".

Si 300 promesses sont tenues, ce n'est pas du brassage d'air. Il n'y a pas que l'conomie, il y a la sant (je suis dans une association pour l'autisme, et depuis 2014 des choses pertinentes sont ENFIN mises en place), l'cole, la formation, l'cologie, la scurit intrieure (rtablissement des polices de proximit par exemple, supprimes dans le prcdent mandat), le commerce extrieur, l'armement,...

La 5me rpublique, et les histoires de budgtisation, font qu'il faut plus de 2 ans pour faire appliquer une loi (les aller-retour Parlement/Snat, la promulgation, puis la mise en place des structures, plus de nouvelles formations,...). 

Je dis qu'en "priode pas facile" (la plus dure depuis la crise de 1929 (qui a fait lire Hitler)), il s'est tout pris dans la gueule, et pourtant il a fait plus et mieux que la plupart de ses prdcesseurs en "meilleures conditions". Et comme il l'a dit ds le dbut de son mandat, c'est des mesures  long terme, qui concerneront surtout la prochaine gnration.

Aprs ceux qui se sont mis dans la merde tout seuls comme les agriculteurs ou les taxis, ils voient pas videmment.

----------


## renoo

> @Kearz
> Ses mesures, votes en 2012/2013 commencent  peine  prendre effet depuis 2015 (et je ne parle pas de certaines "mauvaises mesures" du prcdent quinquennat qui ont parasit).  L'impt  la source, vot l'anne dernire, ne sera appliqu qu'en 2018 par exemple, avec une transition en 2017. Les premiers rsultats actuellement concernent majoritairement les jeunes entrant et sortant de formations (coles ou apprentissage).
> 
> Si tu vas sur BFM, tu verras que le consultant conomique (de droite) dit que "a va mieux, l'conomie repart, les entreprises commencent  rembaucher (300000 postes il me semble), la courbe du chmage s'inverse,...".


Le fait que cela aille mieux n'a strictement rien  voir avec les mesures gouvernementales puisque cela va mieux partout en Europe. Les mauvaises mesures (notamment le CICE effet d'aubaine monstrueux pour les socits type Carrefour & co non soumis  la concurrence) commencent  peser lourdement sur le dficit public ; celles ci coutent des dizaines de milliards (c'est bien pire que les heures sup defiscaliss du prcdent qui taient pourtant deja trs stupides). Evidemment du point de vue actionnaire c'est forcement un gain ( la fois en terme de dividendes, mais aussi de valorisation des socits), maintenant je n'ai pas lu ce type de mesure dans le programme initial. 

Quand  l'impot  la source, je suis assez sur que cela va aussi generer des couts (on ne pourra pas virer les fonctionnaires qui s'occupent des impots sur le revenu et on en embauchera d'autres pour l'impot  la source). Par ailleurs, cela crera une anne blanche permettant  ceux qui le peuvent (les plus aises) de remonter l'argent (plus value de cession) sans passer par la case impot. Bref, une belle usine  gaz avec un bnfice trs faible (sauf pour quelques uns).

----------


## Zirak

> Quand  l'impot  la source, je suis assez sur que cela va aussi generer des couts (*on ne pourra pas virer les fonctionnaires qui s'occupent des impots sur le revenu et on en embauchera d'autres pour l'impot  la source*).


 :8O: 

C'est relativement absurde ce que tu raconte l...

Qu'on ne puisse pas virer les fonctionnaires qui s'occupent de l'IR, ok, mais pourquoi on irait en embaucher d'autres, plutt que de faire bosser ceux-l sur l'impt  la source ? 

C'est sr que si tu rembauches autant de fonctionnaire pour s'occuper de l'impt  la source, et que pendant ce temps l, tu continue de payer ceux qui s'occupaient de l'IR  jouer  Candy Crush puisque l'IR n'existe plus, a va gnrer des cots...  ::aie::

----------


## Kearz

> C'est vrai que pour les promesses je suis probablement un peu trop optimiste. Mais je sais qu'une partie non ngligeable de celles dites "en cours" est dj vote ou pratiquement. Donc oui 50% des en cours et 1/3 des pas encore tenues est plus ralisables. A la fin on dpassera probablement les 50% de promesses (votes et promulgues) comme je le disais.
> 
> Le truc c'est qu'un membre de ma famille a des contacts avec le gouvernement, sans parler de certains journalistes. Donc il voit en partie ce qui se passe en coulisses. Sans parler de certains journaux, avec des indics, comme le Canard Enchan.
> 
> Comme l'a si bien dit Hollande, "a va mieux, mme si beaucoup de Franais ne le voient pas et ne le constatent pas encore". Il y a dj les statistiques de croissance, chmage, PIB, dette,...
> 
> Ses mesures, votes en 2012/2013 commencent  peine  prendre effet depuis 2015 (et je ne parle pas de certaines "mauvaises mesures" du prcdent quinquennat qui ont parasit).


Je peux voir ta carte d'adhrent au PS?  ::aie:: 

La crise a commenc en *2008* et non pas en 2012. 
Ce n'est Hollande qui a pris la crise en pleine tronche, il est arriv en 2012, en 2012 on tait dj sur une pente "a va mieux" dans plusieurs pays.

Les stats, on en fait ce qu'on veut. 
Oui, on a une croissance (_ridicule_) qui est lis  la croissance mondial. Un chmage qui baisse mcaniquement. Une dette publique qui se stabilise en pourcentage mais en valeur est toujours en train d'augmenter.
On est tract par lEurope/le monde et des effets mcaniques, on est pas du tout moteur. 

Forcement que a va mieux, c'est logique vu que la crise est en train de disparatre  lchelle mondial. Tu aurais mis un Koala en tant que prsident, a aurait fait la mme chose puisque tout ce qui arrive n'est pas lie  l'tat Franais.  ::roll:: 

(Moi en 2017, je voterais pour celui qui dira "je ne ferais rien", au final c'est ce qui marche le mieux  ::roll:: . A dfaut de candidats qui souhaitent faire des choses intelligentes, vitons qu'ils fassent des choses btes.)

----------


## Zirak

> La crise a commenc en *2008* et non pas en 2012. 
> Ce n'est Hollande qui a pris la crise en pleine tronche, il est arriv en 2012, en 2012 on tait dj sur une pente "a va mieux" dans plusieurs pays.


Oui a allait mieux dans d'autres pays par rapport  la crise, sauf que chez nous, Sarko avait augment la dette de je ne sais plus combien de milliards, donc forcment, a joue sur le budget des suivants.

----------


## Mat.M

> Les mauvaises mesures (notamment le CICE effet d'aubaine monstrueux pour les socits type Carrefour & co non soumis  la concurrence) commencent  peser lourdement sur le dficit public ; celles ci coutent des dizaines de milliards (c'est bien pire que les heures sup defiscaliss du prcdent qui taient pourtant deja trs stupides).


Stricto sensu cela peut tre vrai mais sur le long terme a s'avre totalement faux..

Le CICE ne psera jamais sur les dficits publics parce que l'Etat est toujours gagnant contrairement  une entreprise.

Une entreprise dans le cas o elle ne fait pas suffisamment de chiffre d'affaire coule et c'est la cessation d'activit.

L'Etat c'est diffrent il existera toujours parce qu'il a toujours la facult de lever et collecter l'Impt.

Ensuite pour ce qui est du CICE, a permet de redynamiser le tissu cononique, cela permet aux entreprises de faire plus de chiffre d'affaire et d'embaucher plus...etc
Faire plus de chiffre d'affaire et embaucher, a fait plus de rentres fiscales sur la TVA parce que les salaris vont consommer plus,les entreprises vont payer plus d'impt sur les socits...etc
Et puis s'il y a plus d'embauches a va entrainer plus de rentres fiscales au niveau de l'impt sur le Revenu.

Pour finir si tu est informaticien tu as certainement reu des cours d'conomie gnrale.

La premire chose que l'on apprend en Economie c'est la notion de systme.
Cela siginifie que les lments d'un systme sont interdpendants.




> Je te parle mme pas des petites grandes villes (genre Grenoble) o ils ont mme pas de mtro. Non seulement un tram c'est super lent mais une poigne de ligne ca suffit pas   couvrir une agglomration. Les universit et les lyces c'est bien couvert. Par contre les zones industrielles ca n'intresse personne.


c'est discutable, les transports en commun fonctionnent trs bien sur Lyon et Grenoble..j'ai travaill  Bron  ct de Lyon dans un parc d'activits au dbut c'tait galre pour y aller en bus.
Puis il y a eu la mise en service du tramway jusqu'au Parc des Expositions ce qui a rendu les choses plus faciles.

----------


## renoo

> Stricto sensu cela peut tre vrai mais sur le long terme a s'avre totalement faux..
> 
> Le CICE ne psera jamais sur les dficits publics parce que l'Etat est toujours gagnant contrairement  une entreprise.
> 
> Une entreprise dans le cas o elle ne fait pas suffisamment de chiffre d'affaire coule et c'est la cessation d'activit.
> 
> L'Etat c'est diffrent il existera toujours parce qu'il a toujours la facult de lever et collecter l'Impt.
> 
> Ensuite pour ce qui est du CICE, a permet de redynamiser le tissu cononique, cela permet aux entreprises de faire plus de chiffre d'affaire et d'embaucher plus...etc
> ...


Prend simplement l'exemple des supermarchs Carrefour, si le prix des travailleurs (via le CICE) baissent la marge va augmenter, il n'y a pas (peu) de concurrence et les autres (Leclerc) vont aussi s'en mettre pleins les poches. Il faudra prendre l'argent  d'autres CSG, TVA, IR (ou creuser le trou). Un tat perd quand la dette devient trop lourde, qu'il est oblig de faire marcher la planche  billets, d'appeller le FMI au secours, regarde ce qui se passe en Grce.  Le CICE c'est 25 milliards pour crer combien d'emploi, avec ton raisonnement on pourrait aussi supprimer l'IR (plus de consommation, donc plus de CA, donc developpement), ou l'IS (plus d'investissement donc plus de comptitivit ...).  Avec ce genre de mesure (CICE) il est en plus trs difficile de faire marche arrire (mise en faillite des entreprises).

----------


## Kearz

> Oui a allait mieux dans d'autres pays par rapport  la crise, sauf que chez nous, Sarko avait augment la dette de je ne sais plus combien de milliards, donc forcment, a joue sur le budget des suivants


Tout comme Hollande. Gauche/droite mme combat, on dpense, on dpense et le prochain prsident dira "Au vu du trou dans le budget, fait par mes prdcesseurs, je ne peux pas faire grand chose". 

Les budgets n'ont rien  voir avec le chmage/PIB. Sauf si tu pense que pour le chmage, la solution est d'exploser le budget des fonctionnaires en embaucher en fonctionnaire la moiti des chmeurs?

----------


## Zirak

> Tout comme Hollande. Gauche/droite mme combat, on dpense, on dpense et le prochain prsident dira "Au vu du trou dans le budget, fait par mes prdcesseurs, je ne peux pas faire grand chose".


Euh non justement, Sarkozy est le prsident ayant le plus creus la dette depuis je ne sais plus combien d'annes.

http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...-au-crible.php

Depuis qu'on est sous Hollande, on est presque revenu au niveau d'avant Sarkozy au niveau de l'augmentation de la dette par an (qui est pratiquement moiti moins que sous Sarkozy).





> Les budgets n'ont rien  voir avec le chmage/PIB.


J'ai dit a ?





> Sauf si tu pense que pour le chmage, la solution est d'exploser le budget des fonctionnaires en embaucher en fonctionnaire la moiti des chmeurs?


5,4,3 pastque ! 
Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.

Je n'ai parl ni du chmage ni des fonctionnaires.

Je n'ai parl que de l'norme augmentation de la dette, et de son influence sur le budget (ce qui serait bien difficile  nier, que l'on soit d'accord ou non), relis bien la phrase que tu cites toi-mme, je ne sais pas d'o tu sors tout a ?

----------


## youtpout978

> Stricto sensu cela peut tre vrai mais sur le long terme a s'avre totalement faux..
> 
> Le CICE ne psera jamais sur les dficits publics parce que l'Etat est toujours gagnant contrairement  une entreprise..


C'est surtout qu'il devait aussi permettre de crer des emplois mais qu' la fin permet d'augmenter les dividendes comme dans l'entreprise de Pierre Gattaz





> c'est discutable, les transports en commun fonctionnent trs bien sur Lyon et Grenoble..j'ai travaill  Bron  ct de Lyon dans un parc d'activits au dbut c'tait galre pour y aller en bus.
> Puis il y a eu la mise en service du tramway jusqu'au Parc des Expositions ce qui a rendu les choses plus faciles.


J'ai travaill au parc du chne  Bron il y a 5 ans c'est vrai que c'tait galre (je prenais bus+mtro+bus), 1 an aprs il y avait un bus qui partait direct de chez moi (j'y tait plus) et quelque temps plus tard le Tramway, le rseau c'est drlement amlior grce au Tramway, qui reste plus rapide que le bus mais qui peut tre impact par les automobilistes contrairement au mtro (combien de fois j'ai vu des mecs gars en double file empitant sur le Tramway l'empchant de circuler).

----------


## Grogro

Et pourtant, en 2012 Hollande et son quipe avaient toutes les cartes en main. Il disposait d'un fort capital de soutien populaire aprs les 10 annes Sarkozy pendant lesquelles celui-ci s'tait mis  dos toutes les catgories de population les unes aprs les autres (ce qu'Hollande a magistralement fait en 4 ans  peine). En plus d'une majorit socialiste au snat et d'un tat de grce du point de vue mdiatique, Hollande disposait galement d'une lgitimit populaire et du soutien fort des tats du sud pour dire merde  Merkel et dgager l'absurde pacte de stabilit. Mme le grand patronat avait une attitude attentiste et non de conflit  l'gard du pouvoir socialiste (pas fous, leurs rentes dpendent de l'Etat). Il a prfr faire du socital et du festivisme, en accentuant les clivages dormants du pays encore plus que Sarko ne l'avait fait. Il a accumul les erreurs de communication grossires (sa "bote  outils", les "sans dents", son refus perptuel de choisir et donc de gouverner). Rappelons que la conjoncture n'tait pas si horrible que a : l'effondrement des cours du ptrole profite aux pays importateur et a grandement amlior notre balance commerciale, la baisse de l'euro par rapport au dollar a redonn de l'air  nos entreprises pour l'export. Des conditions rves pour que l'emploi redmarre, mais pour cela il faut qu'une demande existe. Demande que les gouvernements successifs se sont acharns  euthanasier au non de l'austrit.

On en vient  se demander qui de Hollande ou de Sarko aura t le pire prsident de l'histoire de la rpublique, et a se joue  un poil de cul entre les deux. Voil o l'on en est.

----------


## yento

> Si tu vas sur BFM, tu verras que le consultant conomique (de droite) dit que "a va mieux, l'conomie repart, les entreprises commencent  rembaucher (300000 postes il me semble), la courbe du chmage s'inverse,...".


Il y a deux choses qui sont insupportables en France: les conomistes qui osent annoncer que "a va mieux" et les gens qui y croient par erreur ou navet  ::aie::

----------


## yento

> Depuis qu'on est sous Hollande, on est presque revenu au niveau d'avant Sarkozy au niveau de l'augmentation de la dette par an (qui est pratiquement moiti moins que sous Sarkozy).


J'ai vu une PME londonienne qui a perdu 500 000 euros en fvrier (histoire vridique) sur son activit de trading.
Le directeur financier et toute l'quipe implique se runissent, ils font un point sur les revenus des derniers jours, des mois, de l'anne, les tendances attendues, l'tat du march, les stratgie  adopter.

Ca ne veut pas dire qu'ils vont dcider quoi que ce soit. Parfois il y a des priodes ou a ne marche pas comme on veut et on perd de l'argent. C'est l'occasion de prendre du recul, de re vrifier les mesures de scurit en cas de coup dur, la situation financire de l'entreprise et ce qu'ils peuvent absorber temporairement ou ne pas absorber.

Le directeur qui ose se pointer avec des rsultats ngatifs toute l'anne, en osant se comparer  un prdcesseur qui a t tout autant lamentable. Genre deux grosses baignoires troues  peine bonnes  jeter  la dchetterie. Il perd instantanment toute crdibilit et toute confiance. Il prend la porte  la fin de la runion sans primes ni bonus ni parachute dore. Et il a interet  surveiller  ce qu'il dit s'il veut pas passer par la fenetre avant la fin avec la chaise sur laquelle il est assis.

Je dois grer mon argent sinon je me retrouve  la rue. Une entreprise doit grer son argent sinon elle ferme. Il serait temps que le gouvernement commence  grer ses finances.

(et pour l'histoire ils sont au sommet d'une tour avec fenetres qui ouvrent, balcon pour se reposer au vent et vue sur une partie de la ville  ::D: )

----------


## SurferIX

> Faut arrter de faire une fixette sur les voitures c'est pas ce qu'il pollue le plus, sauf dans les grandes villes comme Paris, mais pas  l'chelle globale.


Bien videmment ! Renseignez vous sur les tlphones mobiles, et vous verrez en terme de pollution....

----------


## RyzenOC

> Bien videmment ! Renseignez vous sur les tlphones mobiles, et vous verrez en terme de pollution....


Niveau pollution, je suis trs perplexe avec la voix que suis le gouvernement.

Es ce plus cologique de changer de voitures/smartphones (et de les jeter  la dchetterie...) pour prendre des models moins nergivore, ou bien es ce plus cologique de rouler avec des casserole qui ont 20ans et des smartphone de 5ans, qui pollue beaucoup mais qui ne tombe jamais en panne ?

forcer les gens a changer de voiture/smarthphone sa peut relancer la croissance, mais aid l'environnement pas sur, car sa pollue  fabriqu une voiture/smartphone.

----------


## Grogro

Qui sont les black blocs, qui reprsentent une partie des casseurs d'un mouvement qui ne ressemble en rien  ce que nous avons connu avant : http://www.politis.fr/articles/2016/...asseurs-34721/

Rponse partielle et individuelle, moi ce que j'aimerais bien savoir c'est : qui se cache derrire eux et surtout quels intrts ? Quels financements ?

Surtout : que va-t-il se passer maintenant que des racailles ont cram une bagnole de flics avec les flics dedans ? Valls a dsormais un boulevard pour faire passer la prsomption de lgitime dfense.

----------


## ed73170

> Et pourtant, en 2012 Hollande et son quipe avaient toutes les cartes en main. Il disposait d'un fort capital de soutien populaire aprs les 10 annes Sarkozy


Sarkozy n'est rest que 5 ans au pouvoir, et c'est largement suffisant.  ::lol::

----------


## BBR94

La plupart des pays de notre plante sont devenus des entreprises diriges par un groupe de personnes qui n'ont pas le courage de se montrer au grand jour.
A part rditer 1792 et d'en flinguer un max (utopie qui fait du bien mais irralisable avec cette masse de gens lobotomiss et crtiniss, il n'y a pas grand chose  faire, c'est mort).
Donc dans cette logique pourquoi ne pas voter directement pour ces personnes, puisque ce sont elles qui dirigent les tats. 
On n'aurai plus  supporter ces petits directeurs de services qui ne font que retransmettre les ordres ( donc conomies, on aura plus  payer pour ses gugusses).
Et tant donn que l'on est dj sous leur dictature, a ne va pas changer grand chose.

----------


## ManusDei

> Rponse partielle et individuelle, moi ce que j'aimerais bien savoir c'est : qui se cache derrire eux et surtout quels intrts ? Quels financements ?


Pour le financement, c'est facile, une cagoule et un molotov a cote pas grand chose.
Qui se cache derrire ? Personne, il s'agit juste d'anarchistes violents, avec une organisation totalement... anarchique et dcentralise.

----------


## Grogro

> Sarkozy n'est rest que 5 ans au pouvoir, et c'est largement suffisant.


De 2002  2007, il tait dj tout puissant. Lui, et ses nombreux appuis  l'poque.

----------


## youtpout978

> Rponse partielle et individuelle, moi ce que j'aimerais bien savoir c'est : qui se cache derrire eux et surtout quels intrts ? Quels financements ?


Bein justement c'est pas des groupes ou des individualits sans leader, un peu comme Anonymous, le concept mme de l'anarchisme.

----------


## bathrax

MARINE !!!! AU SECOURS !!!!

----------


## youtpout978

> MARINE !!!! AU SECOURS !!!!


Belle tentative de Troll, je pense que cette loi a t dcid en amont au niveau de l'Europe de toute faon (a aurait t Sarko ou Marine a aurait t la mme je pense), il n'y a qu' voir les recommandations de Moscovici :
http://www.20minutes.fr/economie/184...-lourde-erreur

----------


## LSMetag

> Je peux voir ta carte d'adhrent au PS? 
> 
> La crise a commenc en *2008* et non pas en 2012. 
> Ce n'est Hollande qui a pris la crise en pleine tronche, il est arriv en 2012, en 2012 on tait dj sur une pente "a va mieux" dans plusieurs pays.
> 
> Les stats, on en fait ce qu'on veut. 
> Oui, on a une croissance (_ridicule_) qui est lis  la croissance mondial. Un chmage qui baisse mcaniquement. Une dette publique qui se stabilise en pourcentage mais en valeur est toujours en train d'augmenter.
> On est tract par lEurope/le monde et des effets mcaniques, on est pas du tout moteur. 
> 
> ...


Je ne suis pas encart PS et pas spcialement pro-Hollande. Je trouve juste injuste comment il est trait vu tout le taf qu'il a abattu, en pensant d'abord  l'intrt gnral. Je ne suis pas fan, mais je le respecte. Et je n'ai pas tellement envie de voir dbouler un "bandit" en 2017.

La crise a effectivement commence en 2008. Mais ce dbut de crise aurait pu tre bien mieux gr. Juste avant, Sarko voulait crer des subprimes  la Franaise ! Il a dpens sans compter et n'coutait pas ses conseillers qui l'avertissaient pour la crise ds 2007. Ok il a limit la casse en renflouant les banques. Mais le mal tait dj fait. La crise a atteint son point culminant vers 2011/2012. Le dficit et la dette taient normes en 2012. On est passe de 62% en 2007  92% de dettes en 2012, et la cagnotte de 30 millions d'Euros d'excdents cr par Jospin (entre 1995 et 2002) y est passe. Les plans sociaux ont t monts en 2010/2011 pour tre appliqus en 2012, juste quand Hollande arrivait.

La France, avec son systme de protection sociale, est un pays qui, mcaniquement subit moins mal les crises (avec le systme par rpartition et les aides), mais qui met aussi plus longtemps que les autres pays  s'en remettre. Donc pas de surprise.

Tout ce que je voulais dire, c'est que la Social Dmocratie tait la moins pire des solutions dans ce contexte et qu'Hollande n'a pas fait que brasser de l'air ou bouffer des Granolas. Des mesures d'urgence ont t prises pour essayer d'acclrer le retour de la croissance, car l'essentiel de son programme et des lois votes ncessitaient de la croissance pour fonctionner. Donc la plupart des mesures votes vont commencer  s'appliquer efficacement maintenant. Des fonctionnaires ont t rajouts l o ils avaient t retirs durant le mandat prcdent, donc oui c'est pas trs poductif, mais la police, l'cole et les hopitaux en avaient besoin.

Ca ne se voit pas non plus, mais nos relation diplomatiques se sont largement amliores. On exporte plus. On a russi  faire signer  tous les pays du monde un accord sur le climat. Et au moins, c'est pas Hollande qui a permis la cration d'une antenne de Daesh en Libye...

L'impt  la source c'est super important. Y a que nous en Europe qui ne l'avons pas encore fait. Quand tu perds ton emploi, t'es heureux de ne pas payer des impts bass sur tes revenus de l'anne d'avant o tu travaillais. Donc non a ne concerne pas une minorit ! Et je ne parle pas des proches de victimes des attentats qui ont reu leur feuille d'impt des dcds ou des gens qui ne peuvent plus travailler...

J'ai vot Hollande par dfaut (contre Sarkozy). Je le dfends, sans tre fan, parce qu'il a plutt fait du bon taff compte tenu de la situation. Notre dette est infrieure  Mai 2012. Je suis solidaire avec les honntes hommes qui en bavent mais ne se dmontent pas.
Il est videmment facile de faire des promesses quand on n'est pas aux manettes. Et aprs, ouille !

En tout cas, l'essentiel, c'est que la France tourne, peu importe la personne au pouvoir, et j'attends de voir une classe politique renouvele, qui nous donne envie de voter et qui montre l'exemple.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Pour le financement, c'est facile, une cagoule et un molotov a cote pas grand chose.
> Qui se cache derrire ? Personne, il s'agit juste d'anarchistes violents, avec une organisation totalement... anarchique et dcentralise.


Ca serait un peu simpliste de se fier  l'apparence. Et inutile de les affubler d'un nom ricain pour faire "_mode_" en des temps un peu antrieurs ils s'intitulaient "_autonomes_".

Maintenant venons-en  la sociologie de ces petites btes.

Dans un mouvement social, surtout s'il descend dans la rue, il faut se proccuper de l'image de marque (on reste dans le marketing) du dit mouvement. Car il est bien vident que "_en rangs serrs l'ennemi nous attaque_" avec sa presse aux ordres. Ce n'est pas qu'il faille rester bien sage comme dans une procession syndicale mais, dans le contexte de la loi sclrate rognant les droits du travail et passant en force avec le 49.3, le saccage d'une permanence PS aura une bien meilleure perception que celle d'un p'tit com qui n'y est pour rien.

Mais si l'on analyse d'un peu plus prs cette mouvance "_autonome_" on observe deux catgories distinctes 
- ceux qui appartiennent vritablement au mouvement mme s'ils font des erreurs de tactique. Ils ont l'excuse, eux, d'tre tellement dans la misre qu'il ne se proccupent pas trop du contexte.
- une autre catgorie qui joue effectivement la provocation et les saccages mal vus et qui entranent une partie de la catgorie prcdente. Parmi eux se trouvent des provocateurs "_professionnels_" qu'ils appartiennent  des services spciaux de la prfecture de police (les anciens "_Renseignements Gnraux_" avec leur section action responsable, entre autres, de l'assassinat du pasteur Douc) ou qu'ils soient de simples indicateurs tenus aux ordres des prcdents.

Car il y a une constante entre l'poque que j'ai connue et celle-ci telle que j'en lis les observations : dans ces cas de saccages que n'apprcient pas du tout les autres manifestants on observe que la mare noire des CRS et gardes mobiles reste impassible et se garde bien d'intervenir alors qu'ils sont tout  fait zls pour matraquer, gazer, et tirer  coup de flash ball sur les manifestants ordinaires.

Du coup, en ces temps plus anciens des annes 70, nous, c'est  dire le mouvement anarchiste structur, avions prvu un service d'ordre pour intervenir sur ces casseurs qui dvoyaient le mouvement et en se prtendant "_anarchistes_" de surcrot. C'tait donc nous qui les chargions quand ils commenaient  dmolir les vitrines des commerants  la satisfaction des autres manifestants.

Mais, dans cette mouvance, il y avait des accrocs. Je me souviens alors d'une bataille range entre les "_vrais_" autonomes et les "_faux_" (les provocs et les indics de la maison poulaga). Nous observions a, perplexes. Je me souviens tre alors  ct d'un officier CRS, lui aussi observateur perplexe. Du coup je lui livrais mes tats d'me : "_Ca devient trop compliqu ! Une manif cela n'a rien d'intellectuel ! Il y a les bons, nous, et les mchants, vous, c'est facile  diffrencier, il y a ceux qui ont un uniforme et ceux qui n'en ont pas._". Du coup ces provocations systmatiques o se joignaient, par la suite, nos petits beurs dans le seul but tait de profiter des manifs pour faire du pillage et voler un max, avait tu le mouvement social et ses manifs.

Toujours dans la mouvance anarchiste il faut se souvenir des confidences du prfet Lpine qui se vantait d'organiser bien plus de faux attentats anarchistes qu'il n'y avait de vrais. J'ai cherch en vain sur Google un gros casse crote historique intitul "_Les provocations policires sous la 3e rpublique_", dont je ne me rappelle plus l'auteur, passant en dtail tout ce qui avait t utilis pour dtourner les mouvements sociaux de l'poque et ainsi les livrer  la vindicte des "_figaronautes_" ou assimils.

Toutefois, et n'en dplaise aux dits figaronautes, il y a des scnes truculentes : cette vido du poulaga casqu ayant tellement envie de matraquer et qui fonce dans le tas sans se proccuper qu'il n'est pas suivi par ses petits camarades. Il se retrouve alors tout seul dans un groupe de manifestants o il se fait copieusement rosser. On avait la squence "_l'arroseur arros_" au dbut du cinma, maintenant on a le matraqueur matraqu. ::mouarf::

----------


## Chauve souris

> MARINE !!!! AU SECOURS !!!!


"_Il n'est pas de sauveur suprme
Ni dieu, ni Csar, ni tribun
Producteurs sauvons-nous nous mmes
Dcrtons le salut commun_"
(Eugne Potier, l'Internationale)

----------


## ManusDei

> - une autre catgorie qui joue effectivement la provocation et les saccages mal vus et qui entranent une partie de la catgorie prcdente. Parmi eux se trouvent des provocateurs "_professionnels_" qu'ils appartiennent  des services spciaux de la prfecture de police (les anciens "_Renseignements Gnraux_" avec leur section action responsable, entre autres, de l'assassinat du pasteur Douc) ou qu'ils soient de simples indicateurs tenus aux ordres des prcdents.


Possible que dans les annes 70 il y ait eu des provocateurs "professionnels" mais les actuels j'en ai frquent quelques uns et ils n'ont jamais eu besoin de personne pour aller balancer des pavs sur les flics ou casser des voitures (Porshe), des devantures de banques ou autre.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Possible que dans les annes 70 il y ait eu des provocateurs "professionnels" mais les actuels j'en ai frquent quelques uns et ils n'ont jamais eu besoin de personne pour aller balancer des pavs sur les flics ou casser des voitures (Porshe), des devantures de banques ou autre.


Tu "_oublies_" ce que j'ai crit :




> Car il y a une constante entre l'poque que j'ai connue et celle-ci telle que j'en lis les observations : dans ces cas de saccages que n'apprcient pas du tout les autres manifestants on observe que la mare noire des CRS et gardes mobiles reste impassible et se garde bien d'intervenir alors qu'ils sont tout  fait zls pour matraquer, gazer, et tirer  coup de flash ball sur les manifestants ordinaires.

----------


## Zirak

Quand on voit les vidos des affrontements entre forces de l'ordre et manifestants pour cette loi du travail, on voit qu'il y a un nombre trs important de flics en civil, de la  penser que certaines de ces personnes en civil, fassent partie des personnes agitant les foules ou qui dmarrent du cassage de vitrine, tout a pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement, il n'y a qu'un pas que j'ai de plus en plus de mal  viter de franchir...

Un montage point de vue des manifestants pour changer, pas vue depuis les infos de BFM  tv sur les violences  l'encontre des forces de l'ordre :

vers 2'10 on voit bien les mecs en civil.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Quand on voit les vidos des affrontements entre forces de l'ordre et manifestants pour cette loi du travail, on voit qu'il y a un nombre trs important de flics en civil, de la  penser que certaines de ces personnes en civil, fassent partie des personnes agitant les foules ou qui dmarrent du cassage de vitrine, tout a pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement, il n'y a qu'un pas que j'ai de plus en plus de mal  viter de franchir...


Eh oui ! Et si je suis inembauchable dans le domaine IT Pro  cause de mon ge, celui-ci m'a permis des observations concordantes recoupes par celles d'autres observateurs ainsi que par de "_grands_" journalistes d'investigation (donc pas ceux qui exercent leur talent de propagande dans la presse pure habituelle). Donc dans les donnes 75-76 fin des manifs celles-ci, comme je l'expliquais  ce brave CRS, tant systmatiquement dvoyes par les "_casseurs_" manipuls ou, ce qui revient au mme, garantis d'impunit dans leurs actions de pillages.

C'tait subtil et imparable comme technique pour viter  tout mouvement social de s'exprimer dans la rue.

Vous remarquerez aussi que lors de petites manifs absolument sans violence le coffrage et les inculpations pleuvent sur ces manifestants : l'ex gnral Piquemal assign et des "_identitaires_" qui avaient seulement accroch une banderole contre la tiers-mondialisation dlinquante de Calais, coffrs et assigns.

----------


## Grogro

C'tait aussi les grandes annes du SAC, ainsi que diverses milices d'extrme droite bien plus violentes que le GUD ou les prtendus "antifas" actuellement. Tu as du bien connaitre ces oiseaux l, et avoir 2-3 anecdotes  partager  ce sujet.  ::aie:: 

Tes journalistes d'investigation et autres observateurs, c'tait qui ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> C'tait aussi les grandes annes du SAC, ainsi que diverses milices d'extrme droite bien plus violentes que le GUD ou les prtendus "antifas" actuellement. Tu as du bien connaitre ces oiseaux l, et avoir 2-3 anecdotes  partager  ce sujet. 
> 
> Tes journalistes d'investigation et autres observateurs, c'tait qui ?


C'est un peu loin tout a et, effectivement, j'en connaissait pas mal car j'tais, un temps, journaliste  Lib (les numros zro, plus rien  voir avec le faire valoir du PS actuel je me souviens de la devise du journal de l'poque "_Peuple, prends la parole et garde la_"), charg des problmes cologiques des pollutions, et j'en rencontrais pas mal. Quelques noms qui restent encore dans ma mmoire chancelante : Jean-Luc Hennig, Alain Jaubert auteur, entre autres, d'un gros casse-crote intitul "_D comme drogue_" montrant que, en France aussi, il y a des narco-politiques et pas seulement au Paraguay o il est vrai que c'est pratiquement tout le mode politique qui est qualifiable de narco-politiques.

*Anecdote* : l'un d'entre eux, mais ma mmoire flanche, qui a t un peu plus tard rdac'chef au Canard Enchan tait sur coute. C'tait compliqu  l'poque, il n'y avait pas de portables (avec eux c'est tout simple tout le monde est potentiellement sur coute) il y avait donc des "_jarretelles_" dans les centraux tlphoniques. Les coutes lgales avaient un scell judiciaire, mais celles des RG et autres officines, non. L'un de nos jeunes camarades de notre groupe anar travaillait au central de Vitry sur Seine et nous raconte qu'il en avait observ une et avait cherch le nom de l'cout. C'tait un journaliste qui publiait, entre autres, au Canard Enchan. On connaissait son adresse car on avait eu quelques fois affaire  lui. Bien content d'apprendre cette histoire il nous a alors demand de ne rien bruiter et de ne pas toucher  cette jarretelle. Et comme, en bon journaliste qu'il tait, il avait des contacts partout, mme chez les RG, il a publi ses comptes-rendus d'coute sur le numro suivant du Canard Enchan, ce qui avait provoqu un petit scandale  l'poque.

Ay ! J'ai retrouv son nom ! Merci Google et Wikipdia. Comment ai-je pu l'oublier ? Il s'agissait de *Claude Angeli*

----------


## Chauve souris

> Quand on voit les vidos des affrontements entre forces de l'ordre et manifestants pour cette loi du travail, on voit qu'il y a un nombre trs important de flics en civil, de la  penser que certaines de ces personnes en civil, fassent partie des personnes agitant les foules ou qui dmarrent du cassage de vitrine, tout a pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement, il n'y a qu'un pas que j'ai de plus en plus de mal  viter de franchir...
> 
> Un montage point de vue des manifestants pour changer, pas vue depuis les infos de BFM  tv sur les violences  l'encontre des forces de l'ordre :
> 
> vers 2'10 on voit bien les mecs en civil.


L'ennui, pour ceux qui nous gouvernent et leurs mdias tenus presque tous par les patrons du CAC 40, c'est qu'on a des smartphones de plus en plus performants pour prendre des petites vidos et Youtube pour les publier. Ce n'est pas tout  fait dans le sens des figaronautes ce qu'on y voit. En particulier on voit le trane savate syndical du Premier Mai se faire couper en deux par une interventions de CRS qui, visiblement, cherchent l'affrontement. Et comme a ne vient pas assez vite ce sont eux qui provoquent en envoyant des grenades  gaz.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Car il y a une constante entre l'poque que j'ai connue et celle-ci telle que j'en lis les observations : dans ces cas de saccages que n'apprcient pas du tout les autres manifestants on observe que la mare noire des CRS et gardes mobiles reste impassible et se garde bien d'intervenir alors qu'ils sont tout  fait zls pour matraquer, gazer, et tirer  coup de flash ball sur les manifestants ordinaires.





> Quand on voit les vidos des affrontements entre forces de l'ordre et manifestants pour cette loi du travail, on voit qu'il y a un nombre trs important de flics en civil, de la  penser que certaines de ces personnes en civil, fassent partie des personnes agitant les foules ou qui dmarrent du cassage de vitrine, tout a pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement, il n'y a qu'un pas que j'ai de plus en plus de mal  viter de franchir...


A ce propos, voici cette analyse de Laurent Gayard, docteur en histoire et professeur dhistoire-gographie en lyce et prpa Sciences-Po :
_Casseurs  Rennes, Paris, Nantes, manifs qui dgnrent Ltat utilise-t-il  son profit le chaos social pour se maintenir ?_



> En 1998, le philosophe ric Werner voquait, dans un ouvrage au titre ponyme, Lavant-guerre civile, sinquitant de la propension des tats contemporains  user  leur profit des multiples tensions internes des socits contemporaines afin de lgitimer leur pouvoir, distribuant ici et l des subventions, des droits, des statuts, des avantages  tel ou tel segment de la population, utilisant  leur avantage la destruction du tissu social, les consquences de limmigration de masse pour consolider une position darbitre incontournable dans un contexte de dlitement postmoderne.
> 
> Les troubles lis  la contestation de la loi El Khomri donnent  nouveau loccasion de vrifier la viabilit des thses de Werner.
> (...)





> (...)
> Cest exactement le scnario pens par Werner dans un contexte o frontires et autorits tatiques deviennent si floues quelles justifient lemploi du vocable  davant-guerre civile  dcrivant une situation de dliquescence avance du pouvoir politique et de fragmentation territoriale qui prlude  des troubles bien plus graves. Cest ce contexte dont les gouvernements modernes tentent avec plus ou moins dhabilet de tirer parti pour maintenir un pouvoir fragile et de plus en plus fragilis par ce qui apparat comme un cynisme bas du front et suicidaire. (...)


Source : La guerre civile est une politique comme les autres

{Edit]
Je cherchais aussi Noam Chomsky, professeur du MIT pour illustrer cette situation  travers son 2 me principe de stratgie de manipulation des masses :



> 2/ Crer des problmes, puis offrir des solutions
> 
> Cette mthode est aussi appele  problme-raction-solution . On cre dabord un problme, une  situation  prvue pour susciter une certaine raction du public, afin que celui-ci soit lui-mme demandeur des mesures quon souhaite lui faire accepter. Par exemple: laisser se dvelopper la violence urbaine, ou organiser des attentats sanglants, afin que le public soit demandeur de lois scuritaires au dtriment de la libert. Ou encore : crer une crise conomique pour faire accepter comme un mal ncessaire le recul des droits sociaux et le dmantlement des services publics.


Source : Dix stratgies de manipulation de masses | Le Club de Mediapart

----------


## yolle

> Je cherchais aussi Noam Chomsky, professeur du MIT pour illustrer cette situation  travers son 2 me principe de stratgie de manipulation des masses :
> 
> Source : Dix stratgies de manipulation de masses | Le Club de Mediapart


Toujours passionnant Noam Chomsky, je connaissais dj son article (plus que jamais d'actualit).

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Loi Travail : 62 % des Franais pensent que les manifestations sont justifies,*
*selon un sondage publi par linstitut IFOP*

Les rsultats dun sondage publi par linstitut IFOP et ralis pour RTL montrent que les Franais soutiennent majoritairement les opposants  la loi Travail. En effet, mme aprs les blocages rcents des raffineries et dpts de carburant, 62 % dentre eux estiment que les manifestations contre la loi Travail sont  justifies , daprs les termes du sondage. Lenqute de linstitut de sondage a eu lieu aprs le dbut des blocages et 1265 personnes ont t interroges entre le 23 et le 25 mai. Les rsultats de lenqute mettent en vidence le refus de la loi Travail par la plus grande partie de la population. Pour la majorit des gens interrogs dans le cadre de cette enqute dopinion, il est possible de considrer que les mouvements de contestations sont lgitimes sans pour autant souhaiter le blocage conomique du pays.

Un autre aspect que font ressortir les rsultats du sondage de linstitut IFOP est le fait que 60 % des Franais estiment que le prsident de la Rpublique et le Premier ministre sont les principaux responsables des tensions sociales qui secouent le pays actuellement. Les Franais sont galement nombreux  penser que les responsabilits sont partages avec notamment 40 % dentre eux qui sont davis que la CGT est aussi responsable de la situation sociale actuelle du pays. En tout tat de cause, les blocages semblent ne pas tre un facteur dissuasif pour les partisans du  non   la loi Travail, daprs le sondage.

Lexcutif a laiss entendre que des modifications pourraient tre apportes au texte notamment en son article 2, avant son adoption dfinitive  lAssemble, aprs quelle ait t amende par le Snat. Cependant, nombreux sont les Franais qui pensent que seul le retrait pur et simple de la loi Travail permettrait de mettre fin  la situation actuelle que vit le pays sur le plan social. La contestation parait lgitime mme dans le camp de la majorit prsidentielle avec 49 % des sympathisants socialistes qui affirment comprendre le mouvement. Ce pourcentage est encore plus important dans le Front de gauche et le Front national avec respectivement 88 % et 78 % dentre eux qui estiment que les contestations sont justifies, mais ils ne sont que 43 % parmi les sympathisants du parti Les Rpublicains  tre du mme avis.

Certains observateurs considrent que ces nouveaux chiffres rvls par le sondage de linstitut IFOP constituent une mauvaise nouvelle pour le gouvernement qui tenterait, selon eux, de jouer la carte du retournement de lopinion publique qui serait lasse des pnuries dessence et tout ce qui peut suivre comme consquences des blocages des raffineries. Le rejet de la loi est vu par les observateurs comme tant le rsultat de la crainte que la loi puisse favoriser les licenciements. Mais galement, ce soutien aux manifestants sexpliquerait aussi par limpopularit historique de lexcutif.

Source : IFOP

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les manifestations contre la loi Travail soient justifies ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le projet de loi de Myriam El Khomri prvoit que les Franais puissent travailler plus, il sera prsent en conseil des ministres le 9 mars

----------


## AoCannaille

> Un autre aspect que font ressortir les rsultats du sondage de linstitut IFOP est le fait que 60% des Franais estiment que le prsident de la Rpublique et le Premier ministre sont les principaux responsables des tensions sociales qui secouent le pays actuellement. Les Franais sont galement nombreux  penser que les responsabilits sont partages avec notamment 40% dentre eux qui sont davis que la CGT est aussi responsable de la situation sociale actuelle du pays.


videment que c'est le gouvernement qui est responsable du bordel actuel, ceux qui tentent d'accuser la CGT n'essayent que de nous enfumer.

Il ne faut pas confondre la fin et les moyens. La fin de la CGT est noble, mais les moyens sont contestables.
Le problme, c'est que les moyens habituels (c'est  dire non contestables) ont dj tous t employs par CGT (Ptition, grve, manifestation...) Et le gouvernement les ignorent.

Forcment on passe  des moyens plus costauds. La CGT n'est pas responsable. Je dirais mme qu'elle a du mrite!

Quand on ne se fait pas entendre en parlant, on cri.

----------


## FraisDesRiques

Il faut maintenant bien comprendre pourquoi le gouvernement va avoir du mal  lcher: La loi travail n'est qu'un dbut d'uniformisation entre les Etats Unis et l'Europe, un des points centrale du trait transatlantique (qui n'est toujours pas sign et bien en retard il est vrai). Le gouvernement PS ne l'a jamais vraiment dcid, mme si notre cher Hollande, membre de la French American Foundation (en premire page sur le site http://french-american.org/ ), n'est videmment pas contre un rapprochement significatif USA/France.

----------


## soad

Vous Franais, vous faites piti ! Vos grves ne fait que vous affaiblir et vous vous en rendez mme pas compte ! Vous courez  votre perte !

----------


## Zirak

> Il faut maintenant bien comprendre pourquoi le gouvernement va avoir du mal  lcher: La loi travail n'est qu'un dbut d'uniformisation entre les Etats Unis et l'Europe, un des points centrale du trait transatlantique (qui n'est toujours pas sign et bien en retard il est vrai). Le gouvernement PS ne l'a jamais vraiment dcid, mme si notre cher Hollande, membre de la French American Foundation (en premire page sur le site http://french-american.org/ ), n'est videmment pas contre un rapprochement significatif USA/France.


Oui sauf que TAFTA, ce n'est toujours pas sign, car justement, la France (entre autres, mais majoritairement la France), ne veut pas le signer. 

Oui TAFTA a pue, mais non, on ne va pas nous le passer dans le dos dans sa forme actuel, aprs une version dulcore, je ne dis pas, mais tant qu'on a pas vu le contenu de cette version dulcore, c'est dur de rler contre. ^^

----------


## Mouvii

> Vous Franais, vous faites piti ! Vos grves ne fait que vous affaiblir et vous vous en rendez mme pas compte ! Vous courez  votre perte !


On s'chauffe juste, la rvolution va arriver faut juste tre patient, on aime bien rler.

----------


## soad

> ... on aime bien rler.


Je pense mme que vous tes les champions du monde dans ce domaine.

----------


## Invit

> On s'chauffe juste, la rvolution va arriver faut juste tre patient, on aime bien rler.


La notion de rvolution  la Franaise me fait assez rire, puisque la plupart des mouvements de grves, c'est essentiellement pour ne rien changer :
L'immobilisme comme fondement de la rvolution franaise, a ne risque pas d'aller trs loin.  ::aie:: 
Ou alors demander  passer le smic  20 euros / heure.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Je pense mme que vous tes les champions du monde dans ce domaine.


C'est vrai, on n'arrte pas de me le dire au Qubec !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

De toutes faons quand ils auront plus rien a manger, car sans camions pas de livraison, ils arrteront la grve !

----------


## Kearz

> Vous Franais, vous faites piti ! Vos grves ne fait que vous affaiblir et vous vous en rendez mme pas compte ! Vous courez  votre perte !


Une grve a affaibli quoi? 
Une gouvernement? Une/plusieurs entreprise? L'conomie global du pays? La puissance du pays? 
C'est pas trs clair et justifi ce que tu raconte.

----------


## AoCannaille

> La notion de rvolution  la Franaise me fait assez rire, puisque la plupart des mouvements de grves, c'est essentiellement pour ne rien changer :
> L'immobilisme comme fondement de la rvolution franaise, a ne risque pas d'aller trs loin. 
> Ou alors demander  passer le smic  20 euros / heure.


Techniquement, c'est normal. La dfinition de la rvolution est bien de faire un tour et surtout revenir au point de dpart  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aiekick

c'est vrai que les suise sont les champion du baiser de froc et du "je paye donc me tape pas". le comble de l'hegoisme quoi, quel mrites avez vous au yeux de l'histoire ? complice de tout les grand tyrans ...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Il faut maintenant bien comprendre pourquoi le gouvernement va avoir du mal  lcher: La loi travail n'est qu'un dbut d'uniformisation entre les Etats Unis et l'Europe, un des points centrale du trait transatlantique (qui n'est toujours pas sign et bien en retard il est vrai). Le gouvernement PS ne l'a jamais vraiment dcid, mme si notre cher Hollande, membre de la French American Foundation (en premire page sur le site http://french-american.org/ ), n'est videmment pas contre un rapprochement significatif USA/France.


Et bien on a pas fini de mettre du taffetas (http://www.safetymarking.ch/fr/details_5206878.html) sur nos gnons reus par l'obligeance de nos "_gardiens de la paix_" ou, devrais-je dire, de nos "_fomentateurs de la guerre civile_"

----------


## mrqs2crbs

> Vous Franais, vous faites piti ! Vos grves ne fait que vous affaiblir et vous vous en rendez mme pas compte ! Vous courez  votre perte !


Salut soad,

l'vasion fiscal en France c'est 30  36 milliards/an de manque  gagner pour notre tat.
et une grande partie de cet argent part direct en suisse.

tu vois, les grves (justifies de moins point de vue) ou notre mauvaise humeur, nous font bien moins de mal que ton pays.

ps: pour te dtendre

----------


## Chauve souris

> La notion de rvolution  la Franaise me fait assez rire, puisque la plupart des mouvements de grves, c'est essentiellement pour ne rien changer :
> L'immobilisme comme fondement de la rvolution franaise, a ne risque pas d'aller trs loin. 
> Ou alors demander  passer le smic  20 euros / heure.


Il est vrai que la France est un pays de fonctionnaires, donc conservateur, rtifs, par principe, aux changements. Mais comme depuis plus de vingt ans tous les "_changements_" vont toujours dans le sens de la rgression sociale on comprend que cet immobilisme soit confort. De plus qu'on ne leur demande jamais leur avis (et, quand on leur demande, le rfrendum de la Constitution europenne par exemple, on s'en tape).

----------


## melka one

qui a la certitude que cette loi c'est la garanti d'un chec ? de mon point de vue personne.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Une grve a affaibli quoi? 
> Une gouvernement? Une/plusieurs entreprise? L'conomie global du pays? La puissance du pays? 
> C'est pas trs clair et justifi ce que tu raconte.


Les grves sont bien *contre* le gouvernement. Et c'est bien lui (et ses prdcesseurs et, piti, ne me la jouer pas drauche/goite) qui a affaiblit la France et son conomie, ses frontires, sa souverainet juridique, etc. Le tout sur ordre de l'Allemagne et, derrire elle, des USA. Nous pouvons tre clair l-dessus mme si toutes les mthodes employes ne sont pas toujours bonnes.

----------


## soad

> Une grve a affaibli quoi? 
> Une gouvernement? Une/plusieurs entreprise? L'conomie global du pays? La puissance du pays? 
> C'est pas trs clair et justifi ce que tu raconte.


Votre conomie biensr !

----------


## Chauve souris

> De toutes faons quand ils auront plus rien a manger, car sans camions pas de livraison, ils arrteront la grve !


Si ! Ils mangeront de la brioche ! Comme l'a dit Marie-Antoinette surnomme "_l'autrichienne_". Mais elle a mal finie celle l.

----------


## youtpout978

> Vous Franais, vous faites piti ! Vos grves ne fait que vous affaiblir et vous vous en rendez mme pas compte ! Vous courez  votre perte !


Peut tre parce que contrairement  vous on a pas d'autre choix pour faire entendre notre voix, vous avez plus de possibilit en Suisse pour influencer sur les dcisions politique ou les lois.

----------


## Invit

> Si ! Ils mangeront de la brioche ! Comme l'a dit Marie-Antoinette surnomme "_l'autrichienne_". Mais elle a mal finie celle l.


Clbre citation apocryphe qui a la vie dure...  ::aie::

----------


## Aqualys

> La notion de rvolution  la Franaise me fait assez rire, puisque la plupart des mouvements de grves, c'est essentiellement pour ne rien changer :
> L'immobilisme comme fondement de la rvolution franaise, a ne risque pas d'aller trs loin. 
> Ou alors demander  passer le smic  20 euros / heure.


J'imagine que vous avez des rfrences sur ce que vous avancez ?

La rvolution franaise ne fait rire que vous, nos dirigeants, eux, savent bien que nous avons dj raccourci ceux qui se croyaient suprieurs et mprisants.
La rvolution franaise est tout sauf de l'immobilisme, mais pour le savoir il faut avoir un peu de culture.

Les mouvements de grve sont, depuis la cration de l'union europenne, et pas seulement qu'en France, non pas "pour ne rien changer"  mais pour dfendre ce qui a t acquis durement. Car, vous l'ignorez, les droits salariaux ne sont pas arrivs du ciel ; nos  ascendants ont bataill pour les avoir.
C'est vrai qu'au pays du sirop d'rable, pardon des sables bitumineux, pas facile de faire grve entre le 2me et le 3me job de la journe  ::calim2::

----------


## Grogro

> Une grve a affaibli quoi? 
> Une gouvernement? Une/plusieurs entreprise? L'conomie global du pays? La puissance du pays? 
> C'est pas trs clair et justifi ce que tu raconte.


Appuyer l o a fait mal, envoyer bien proprement un SCUD dans la chetron, et forcer les oints du seigneur  venir s'asseoir  la table des ngociations. Une faon de dire  Valls, Hollande, Macron et Gattaz : "maintenant, vous arrtez tous vos conneries et vous descendez de votre tour d'ivoire vous confronter au pays rel". 

Pour les reprsentants du vieux monde ouvrier, les mtallos, les dockers, les ouvriers des raffineries ou d'EDF, ils n'ont souvent rien  voir avec Martinez, sont bien plus durs que la nomenklatura cgtiste. C'est pour eux une faon de rappeler  Paris qu'ils existent encore, qu'ils ne sont pas encore morts, et qu'ils peuvent avoir un rel pouvoir de nuisance si on les pousse trop loin. La moyenne d'ge est assez leve et je pense qu'ils ont pleinement conscience d'tre condamns  moyen terme, sans espoir de reclassement. Comme on a sacrifi Alsthom, Alcatel au nom de l'atlantisme, que les dirigeants de ltat ont sacrifi Areva, EDF par cupidit (voyez le topic de Mingolito sur les magouilles de Fric, Lauvergeon & Balkany), les prochains gouvernements sont capable de fermer les dernires raffineries au nom de la mondialisation, ou de dmanteler EDF comme on a dmantel Alsthom. Le mouvement actuel est d'autant plus dur que pour ces ouvriers bloqueurs, pas tous cgtistes par ailleurs, c'est le chant du cygne. Je crois qu'ils n'ont rellement plus rien  perdre...

Notez que je n'approuve ni ne condamne les blocages.

----------


## Aqualys

> De toutes faons quand ils auront plus rien a manger, car sans camions pas de livraison, ils arrteront la grve !


Encore un qui ignore le concept de solidarit  ::mouarf::  et qui n'a srement jamais pris part  la dfense de ses droits dans des mouvements contestataires ; Toujours d'accord... avec le plus fort  ::aie::

----------


## mangobango

Ne mlanchons pas tout!  ::mouarf:: 

Un truc qui m'agace c'est qu'on prenne  loisir exemple/grippe sur/contre les USA, l'Allemagne, la Suisse et les grands complots... plutt que de s'avouer que le bordel intrieur, bein c'est bien nous qui le foutons...

Aqualys, c'est bien ce que je reproche  ce mouvement : dfendre ce qui a t acquis durement et confisquer l'avenir des millions de jeunes qui dboulent sur un march du travail mort de chez mort au profit des acquis des actifs actuels. Ce n'est pas du socialisme mais de l'gosme. C'est se donner bonne conscience que de prtendre que c'est pour l'avenir des gosses. Je ne souhaite pas un monde du travail libralis  outrance et la loi travail ne va PAS dans ce sens. Mais si rien ne change on va s'tonner dans 10 ans d'avoir atteint les 20% de chmage. Et on va accuser les Chinois, les USA, l'Uruguay ou les Maldives plutt que de reconnatre qu'on est les seuls responsables. Je prends les paris, vous n'avez qu' plussoyer ou moinsoyer avec les pouces en bas  droite.

Puis a m'afflige ceux qui crient  la rvolution. La rvolution franaise de 1789 n'a rien  voir avec ce qui se passe maintenant et est un des rares exemples o une rvolution n'a pas men un pays  la catastrophe, bien que a a t le chaos pendant 5->10 ans. Une rvolution, a fait aussi des bon gros retours de flammes alors gare  ceux qui soufflent sur les braises. Enfin, a laisse la place  toutes les tentatives des dstabilisation qu'on peut imaginer.

Enfin bref... j'ai encore plein de code  rviser, ciao!

----------


## yolle

Petit rappel : La CGT est le seul syndicat/parti  s'opposer  une loi dont personne ne veut. Ce sont les seuls  rellement se battre et si cette loi est modifie/abroge se sera grce  eux (puisqu'ils sont les seuls a avoir les C**** pour se bouger). Un peu de respect pour des gens qui dfendent leurs intrts et VOS intrts.

----------


## Invit

> La rvolution franaise ne fait rire que vous, nos dirigeants, eux, savent bien que nous avons dj raccourci ceux qui se croyaient suprieurs et mprisants.
> La rvolution franaise est tout sauf de l'immobilisme, mais pour le savoir il faut avoir un peu de culture.


C'est un point de vue. Conserver l'ambiance toxique du monde du travail en France, pourquoi pas.




> Les mouvements de grve sont, depuis la cration de l'union europenne, et pas seulement qu'en France, non pas "pour ne rien changer"  mais pour dfendre ce qui a t acquis durement. Car, vous l'ignorez, les droits salariaux ne sont pas arrivs du ciel ; nos  ascendants ont bataill pour les avoir.
> C'est vrai qu'au pays du sirop d'rable, pardon des sables bitumineux, pas facile de faire grve entre le 2me et le 3me job de la journe


C'est une des raisons pour laquelle j'ai quitt la France : l'aboutissement professionnel y est d'avoir un CDI et / ou de devenir fonctionnaire.
Au Qubec, c'est plutt l'panouissement. Je m'clate bien plus, mme si je n'ai que 4 semaines de travail.
Et le pire, c'est que j'ai bien plus de pouvoir sur mes boss qu'en France ! En France, tu peux y montrer l'incomptence de ton boss, tu vas te faire mal voir, ici, on va t'couter, vrifier et agir...

Enfin, je n'irais pas plus loin dans la polmique, je ne cherche pas  convertir quoique ce soit.
Conserver vos acquis sociaux, et rester malheureux dans vos CDI, je m'en crisse pas mal maintenant !  ::ptdr::

----------


## mangobango

> Petit rappel : La CGT est le seul syndicat/parti  s'opposer  une loi dont personne ne veut. Ce sont les seuls  rellement se battre et si cette loi est modifie/abroge se sera grce  eux (puisqu'ils sont les seuls a avoir les C**** pour se bouger). Un peu de respect pour des gens qui dfendent leurs intrts et VOS intrts.


Ah oui, l'autre truc c'est la drive mgalo et limite totalitaire de ce syndicat. Aussi, tant dans un pays de liberts, je me permets de ne pas tre d'accord ni avec vous ni avec eux malgr vos injonctions.
 ::ptdr::

----------


## Aqualys

> Ne mlanchons pas tout! 
> 
> Aqualys, c'est bien ce que je reproche  ce mouvement : dfendre ce qui a t acquis durement et confisquer l'avenir des millions de jeunes qui dboulent sur un march du travail mort de chez mort au profit des acquis des actifs actuels. Ce n'est pas du socialisme mais de l'gosme. C'est se donner bonne conscience que de prtendre que c'est pour l'avenir des gosses. Je ne souhaite pas un monde du travail libralis  outrance et la loi travail ne va PAS dans ce sens. Mais si rien ne change on va s'tonner dans 10 ans d'avoir atteint les 20% de chmage. Et on va accuser les Chinois, les USA, l'Uruguay ou les Maldives plutt que de reconnatre qu'on est les seuls responsables. Je prends les paris, vous n'avez qu' plussoyer ou moinsoyer avec les pouces en bas  droite.
> 
> Puis a m'afflige ceux qui crient  la rvolution. La rvolution franaise de 1789 n'a rien  voir avec ce qui se passe maintenant et est un des rares exemples o une rvolution n'a pas men un pays  la catastrophe, bien que a a t le chaos pendant 5->10 ans. Une rvolution, a fait aussi des bon gros retours de flammes alors gare  ceux qui soufflent sur les braises. Enfin, a laisse la place  toutes les tentatives des dstabilisation qu'on peut imaginer.
> 
> Enfin bref... j'ai encore plein de code  rviser, ciao!


C'est intressant ( moi j'ai fini mes derniers correctifs  :8-):  )
Pourquoi vouloir opposer les droits salariaux avec l'avenir ?
Les patrons, j'entends l'organisation patronale, poussent des cris d'orfraie  chaque fois que les salaris obtiennent des nouveaux droits. C'est toujours les mmes arguments, la semaine de 48h tait la ruine de l'industrie, les congs pays taient la ruine du pays, .... et pourtant nous n'avons jamais t aussi riches ( concept du pib ).

Si le travail se rarfie ce n'est pas  cause de cela mais suite  l'automatisation, robotisation, la financiarisation... qui fait que l'homme n'est plus indispensable dans le cycle conomique que comme consommateur.
Des taux de chmage de 20% a existe dj tout autour de nous, dans les pays o justement on a libralis le travail et quand l'conomie mondiale va mal. C'est aussi dans ces pays que l'on trouve le plus d'cart entre riches et pauvres, des jobs qui ne permettent pas de vivre dignement.
Ce n'est pas le modle sociale que nombre de franais veulent.

Pour ce qui est de la rvolution, affligeante ou pas, elle est le fruit d'une exaspration et du mpris des lites...

----------


## cocowin

> Pensez-vous que les manifestations contre la loi Travail soient justifies ?


Non, pour la simple et bonne raison que je trouve cette loi pertinente, et je suis content d'une telle rforme.

Oui je sais, en fait je m'en fous  moiti vu que je ne vis pas en France, mais je pense tout de mme que cette loi est pertinente.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Non, pour la simple et bonne raison que je trouve cette loi pertinente, et je suis content d'une telle rforme.
> 
> Oui je sais, en fait je m'en fous  moiti vu que je ne vis pas en France, mais je pense tout de mme que cette loi est pertinente.


Ah bon ? Il est "_pertinent_" de rduire toujours plus le niveau de vie du peuple ? Et je pense que tu trouveras tout aussi "_pertinent_" que les bien-ns du CAC 40 s'octroient des moluments sans cesse en hausse, fussent-ils de mdiocres gestionnaires.

Je ne connais pas la Suisse mais je crois que je commence  comprendre pourquoi une copine, prnomme Katarina, que j'ai connue dans les annes 70, ancienne institutrice, et qui dtestait la mentalit suisse en particulier en Suisse almanique puisqu'elle tait originaire de Zrich. Elle tait venue s'installer en France et, la pauvre, elle tait paye en francs franais !  ::aie:: 

Bernard Maris constatait que les cent premires socits financires mondiales avaient un chiffre d'affaire 1.000 fois suprieur au cent premires socits industrielles. C'tait bien la mort du fordisme, le travailleur n'tait plus considr comme un consommateur et, comme tel, devant avoir des congs et un salaire dcent, mais comme un serf moderne, un esclave qui n'a que le droit de voter UMPS tous les cinq ans. Or il n'y a pas lerche de socits industrielles en Suisse, par contre les banques et les socits financires...

----------


## Blackhorn

> Non, pour la simple et bonne raison que je trouve cette loi pertinente, et je suis content d'une telle rforme.  Oui je sais, en fait je m'en fous  moiti vu que je ne vis pas en France, mais je pense tout de mme que cette loi est pertinente.


  J'ai beau tourn la chose dans tout les sens, je ne vois pas comment l'accord d'entreprise primant sur l'accord de branche est une bonne chose. Je rappelle que c'est majoritairement a (l'article 2) qui pose soucis.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ah oui, l'autre truc c'est la drive mgalo et limite totalitaire de ce syndicat. Aussi, tant dans un pays de liberts, je me permets de ne pas tre d'accord ni avec vous ni avec eux malgr vos injonctions.


Mais tu es quand mme bien content de ne pas avoir t oblig de commencer  travailler  12 ans, d'avoir des congs, une scurit sociale, une retraite, un salaire dcent, etc. Tout a, c'est grce  la lutte, et en bonne partie grce  la CGT. Rien ne nous a t offert, hein. Il a fallu tout prendre !

----------


## Traroth2

> Non, pour la simple et bonne raison que je trouve cette loi pertinente, et je suis content d'une telle rforme.
> 
> Oui je sais, en fait je m'en fous  moiti vu que je ne vis pas en France, mais je pense tout de mme que cette loi est pertinente.


Ca serait encore mieux si tu expliquais ce que tu trouves pertinent au juste. La suppression de la visite mdicale ? Le fait que les accords d'entreprise priment sur les accords de branche et que donc chaque entreprise se retrouve avec son petit code du travail maison, ouvrant la porte  un terrible moins-disant social ? Bonjour la simplification, au passage ! Prcise un peu, pour voir...

----------


## Zefling

> Le fait que les accords d'entreprise priment sur les accords de branche et que donc chaque entreprise se retrouve avec son petit code du travail maison, ouvrant la porte  un terrible moins-disant social ? Bonjour la simplification, au passage !


D'ailleurs, a se rapproche du code du travail du XIXe sicle sur ce point, donc je ne vois pas o est l'avanc avec ce code.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

J'ai peur de comprendre.

Ca veut dire, qu'on aura des accords   infrieurs aux accords de branches.
Mais ils ne pourront pas  tre infrieurs au minimum lgal.
Ca va inverser la logique actuelle, avant les accords de branches , et tirer tout le monde vers le basproposaient plus que le minimum lgal

Il risque d'y avoir des accords entreprises limites, et a va engorger les tribunaux, pour savoir s'ils sont lgaux.

Et surtout des scnarios comme chez Smart, o ils sont fait du chantage pour faire passer leur accords.

Dsol si j'ai un mtro de retard

----------


## Coriolan

*Loi Travail : le collectif  Vallsonymous  entre en scne*
*Il appelle  bloquer l'conomie et organiser une grve gnrale*

Non ce nest pas une parodie, un groupe baptis  *Valls*onymous  a affirm avoir pos dans des stations-service les nuits du 26 et du 27 des affiches annonant une pnurie de carburant. Elles comportaient aussi des numros de renseignement, lesquels numros n'taient en fait rien d'autre que ceux du PS et certains dputs locaux.

Comme dans la procdure des Anonymous, le groupe  Vallsonymous  a revendiqu laction dans une vido publie sur YouTube. Un homme portant un masque de Valls donne des explications sur le motif de la dmarche. Il dnonce  un retour  des conditions de travail dignes du XIXe sicle  avec la loi El Khomri. Il tient aussi  affirmer le soutien du groupe et sa solidarit avec les  grvistes des raffineries, des transports, de l'nergie et des mines, des zones portuaires, du secteur ferroviaire, mais aussi l'association des cirques de famille et leur opration escargot, ainsi qu' ceux qui bloquent les dpts de carburant ou toute autre cible conomique et  tous les salaris qui sengagent dans laction contre la loi Travail. , explique le collectif dans un communiqu.

Le groupe se disant trs organis, il trouve  inacceptable  quon associe les actions de grve au terme  prise dotage  et prvient :  le droit de grve est un droit constitutionnel [...] Il doit tre respect. Chaque fois qu'il sera attaqu, il y aura des reprsailles.  




 Bloquons lconomie, organisons ensemble la grve gnrale, seule alternative possible contre un gouvernement qui ne veut pas entendre la rue et devient de plus en plus offensif. Nous sommes Vallsonymous. Nous sommes des millions. Nous ne pardonnons pas, nous noublions pas la rpression et le 49.3. Redoutez-nous , conclut-il.

Rappelons que la loi Travail qui fait controverse a t adopte sans vote en premire lecture par lAssemble nationale, le vote de la motion de censure nayant eu que 246 voix favorables contre les 288 requises, la loi a t adopte par la procdure du 49.3, alors mme quelle divise normment la majorit prsidentielle  lAssemble nationale. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'action de ce groupe ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  La loi Travail a t adopte par l'Assemble nationale sans vote

----------


## cocowin

> Ah bon ? Il est "_pertinent_" de rduire toujours plus le niveau de vie du peuple ? Et je pense que tu trouveras tout aussi "_pertinent_" que les bien-ns du CAC 40 s'octroient des moluments sans cesse en hausse, fussent-ils de mdiocres gestionnaires.





> J'ai beau tourn la chose dans tout les sens, je ne vois pas comment l'accord d'entreprise primant sur l'accord de branche est une bonne chose. Je rappelle que c'est majoritairement a (l'article 2) qui pose soucis.


C'est bien simple (et ceci n'est que mon point de vue) :

Les entreprises engagent peu de personne car il est difficile de s'en dbarrasser. Elles ont peur d'engager car, en cas de difficult financire, elles sont obliges de se traner tous les employs. Faciliter le licenciement motivera les entreprises  engager.

Attention, je tire ce raisonnement d'une exprience personnelle : quand j'tais en Alsace, il y avait des traveaux dans la maison o je vivais. Et le patron tait venu bosser un dimanche, et il me disait qu'il tait oblig car il avait normment de boulot. Et quand je lui ai demand pourquoi il engageait pas un nouvel employ, il m'a rpondu que c'tait dangereux car il ne pouvait pas le licencier en cas de difficult financire.

C'est ce genre de mentalit chez les entreprises que la loi el kh... komh... la loi travail cherche  supprimer. Alors certes, certains points de cette loi sont assez nuls, mais dans l'ensemble je trouve pertinent d'accorder plus de libert aux entreprises.

----------


## renoo

> J'ai beau tourn la chose dans tout les sens, je ne vois pas comment l'accord d'entreprise primant sur l'accord de branche est une bonne chose. Je rappelle que c'est majoritairement a (l'article 2) qui pose soucis.


Pour tre vraiment d'accord, il faut penser que les conventions collectives et les accords de branches sont des freins  l'emploi, mais aussi que la loi (et pex le salaire minimum) est un frein  l'emploi et  la croissance. Avec l'article 2, il s'agit d'un premier pas dans cette direction.

----------


## renoo

> Les entreprises engagent peu de personne car il est difficile de s'en dbarrasser. Elles ont peur d'engager car, en cas de difficult financire, elles sont obliges de se traner tous les employs. Faciliter le licenciement motivera les entreprises  engager.


Societe d'interim, sous-traitance, CDD, il y a pleins de faons d'employer pour une dure courte et sans visibilit.  Une entreprise embauche quand le business est l et qu'elle va gagner en embauchant. Des pseudos embauches sans vrai taf derrire, ca sert  rien. Plutot que de chercher des rductions de charge, des aides machins bidules, il faut chercher du client et du business.

----------


## ed73170

> Societe d'interim, sous-traitance, CDD, il y a pleins de faons d'employer pour une dure courte et sans visibilit.


Et bien sr les SSII  ::mouarf::

----------


## Chauve souris

> C'est bien simple (et ceci n'est que mon point de vue) :
> 
> Les entreprises engagent peu de personne car il est difficile de s'en dbarrasser. Elles ont peur d'engager car, en cas de difficult financire, elles sont obliges de se traner tous les employs. Faciliter le licenciement motivera les entreprises  engager.
> 
> Attention, je tire ce raisonnement d'une exprience personnelle : quand j'tais en Alsace, il y avait des traveaux dans la maison o je vivais. Et le patron tait venu bosser un dimanche, et il me disait qu'il tait oblig car il avait normment de boulot. Et quand je lui ai demand pourquoi il engageait pas un nouvel employ, il m'a rpondu que c'tait dangereux car il ne pouvait pas le licencier en cas de difficult financire.
> 
> C'est ce genre de mentalit chez les entreprises que la loi el kh... komh... la loi travail cherche  supprimer. Alors certes, certains points de cette loi sont assez nuls, mais dans l'ensemble je trouve pertinent d'accorder plus de libert aux entreprises.


Ta ta ta ! Il existe des contrats pour un travail ponctuel. Ca s'appelle des CDD. Il en existe de deux types :  la tche  accomplir, ou au temps. Bien sr c'est encadr pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'abus (ceux qui seraient perptuellement en CDD). Donc ils ne doivent pas dpasser trois mois et sont renouvelables une fois. A l'poque o je bossais, j'adorais les CDD. Ils taient mieux pays et il n'y avait pas de souci  la fin pour avoir droit aux ASSEDIC. J'tais spcialis dans l'inventaire extra comptable des "_canards boiteux_". Je faisais l'inventaire, le reliquat de SAV, etc. A la fin a m'ouvrait droit  un an d'ASSEDIC pratiquement au SMIC de l'poque. 

C'est ainsi que j'ai fait mes tudes en sciences humaines car il valait mieux tre salari au chmage qu'tudiant mme boursier. Seulement la gche est venue au pouvoir, donc synonyme de rgression sociale comme on le voit aujourd'hui. Outre qu'il devenait de plus en plus difficile de trouver le moindre job, trois mois de travail ne donnait plus droit qu' trois mois d'ASSEDIC.

Ceci dit j'ai observ des petits patrons ayant une bote qui ne tient pas la route. Mais au lieu de la remettre en cause ils font de "_l'acharnement thrapeutique_" en bossant presque nuit et jour et sept jours sur sept. Le rsultat psychologique est dsastreux, leur vie de famille est foutue et ils voudraient que les salaris bossent comme eux et ce pour des clopinettes. Gnralement un infarctus ou un AVC srieux va abrger leurs souffrances en ce bas monde et ils se retrouvent alors au paradis du MEDEF (combien de vierges ?  ::aie:: )

Un exemple typique : un emploi en comptabilit analytique, c'tait mal pay, mais je n'avais pas le choix. Je discute avec le patron. Il fabriquait des pices plastiques pour divers clients mais sa bote se portait mal. Son expert comptable lui avait demand de faire de la comptabilit analytique, visiblement pour savoir qu'elles taient les pices rentables  fabriquer et les autres non. Mais lui n'avait rien compris  rien. "_Je ne prtend pas tre trs cal en comptabilit analytique, d'ailleurs, si c'tait le cas, a serait nettement mieux pay_", ajoutais-je fielleusement, "_mais qui s'occupe de votre comptabilit gnrale ?_". Il vacua la rponse et rcita ce que son expert comptable lui avait dit "_la comptabilit analytique a se fait tous les jours et la comptabilit gnrale une fois par mois_". Visiblement il n'avait rien compris  la gestion de production. Le cas classique de la bote qui iraient rejoindre mes "_canards boiteux_" bien utiles pour m'assurer un ASSEDIC correct.

----------


## Chauve souris

> *Loi Travail : le collectif  Vallsonymous  entre en scne*
> *Il appelle  bloquer l'conomie et organiser une grve gnrale*


Je crois, trs srieusement, qu'il faut changer radicalement de socit et de mthodes.Car l'conomisme n'est pas un dieu qui dvorerait ses enfants comme Baal et comme le disait trs justement Mphistophls

_Le veau d'or est toujours debout; 
On encense 
Sa puissance 
D'un bout du monde  l'autre bout! 
Pour fter l'infme idole, 
Rois et peuples confondus, 
Au bruit sombre des cus 
Dansent une ronde folle 
Autour de son pidestal! 
Et Satan conduit le bal!_ 

Il n'y a pas/plus de travail rellement utile pour tout le monde. C'est une constatation et il faut se rendre  cette vidence. Ca serait, normalement,  de vrais socialistes d'en tirer les conclusions et d'imaginer un modle de socit o cette part de travail restante serait rpartie selon ce qu'il en reste. Et la robotisation, au lieu d'tre freine comme actuellement afin de prserver le travail et viter les mouvements sociaux, serait, au contraire dveloppe.

Prenons juste un exemple : le ramassage des ordures mnagres. Travail minemment utile mais pas trs passionnant il faut bien le reconnatre. Dans ma jeunesse c'tait de lourdes poubelles mtalliques ramasses par de robustes maliens pour les vider dans le camion. Puis ce travail qui approvisionnait en lombalgies diverses les rhumatologues fut remplac par des poubelles  roulettes et en plastique qu'il suffit de conduire au camion et des bras mcaniques, qui ne craignent pas les rhumatismes, les vident dans le camion. On en est encore l. Or la robotique pourrait remplacer les humains et un authentique robot irait ramasser les poubelles (identifies avec un badge) et les conduire, comme les humains, au camion. Et pendant le trajet ils s'accrochent  l'arrire du camion comme le font les humains. C'est parfaitement ralisable dans l'tat actuel de la robotique. Egalement le camion, qui se dplace toujours lentement et sur le mme itinraire pourrait tre galement robotis d'une faon plus simple encore qu'une Google Car.

Les rhumatologues, privs de maliens rhumatisants ont pens faire grve. Mais vu le grand nombre de dveloppeurs IT qui passent leurs journes et une partie de leurs nuits sur des siges  roulettes, ils taient rassurs, il n'allaient pas manquer de clients pour des lombalgies diverses... ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

> J'ai peur de comprendre.


Oui c'est cela 20 minutes  ::mrgreen:: :  VIDEO. Loi travail: Pourquoi larticle 2 cristallise-t-il les colres?

Il y a 3 couches: loi > branches > entreprises. Et avec l'article 2 les branches vont tre plus ou moins court-circuites et on va passer en mode "spcifique entreprise"

----------


## Escapetiger

> J'ai peur de comprendre.
> 
> Ca veut dire, qu'on aura des accords   infrieurs aux accords de branches.
> (...)
> Dsol si j'ai un mtro de retard


Tout  fait, pas de souci pour le mtro, voici, pour tout comprendre, le communiqu du collectif des Economistes Atterrs sur les sujets qui fchent :

La loi El Khomri ou comment en finir avec le Code du travail

----------


## Shirraz

Aprs les "y'a des conomistes qui disent que" a vaut rien... Beaucoup d'autres disent beaucoup d'autres choses, voire l'oppos complet, dcider qui dit vrai revient  faire un choix politique et rien d'autres. Et si on fait un choix politique, on l'assume, on met pas un conomiste en avant comme c'tait une caution scientifique absolument absolument "vrai". J'y croirais si la recherche n'tait pas envahi de gens dont l'go parle avant tout, capable de nier que le ciel est bleu pour sauvegarder leur petites niches, quand ils ne sont pas a passer du temps  crire leurs propres bouquins sur leur temps de travail, qui sortiront dans des diteurs grand publics pour leur propres bnfices personnels, alors qu'ils sont dj pay 36  72k/an par les fonds publics pour faire un travail "gratuit et accessible de tous"... Lordon sort 2 putains de bouquins par an !! Soit il passe son temps  crire au lieu de faire le travail pour lequel il est embauch en tant que fonctionnaire  vie grassement pay 50k+ par an, soit il crit  l'arrache et vend de la merde... Surtout qu'il passe assez de temps  faire des "tourne de confrences", de plateaux TV, dans les "blogs", et des manif'  la con...

Voir ces gens comme des gens biens qui combattent les mauvaises choses de l'lite, c'est de la poudre aux yeux. Ils ne font que leur propre business sur celui de ceux qu'ils dnoncent... Enfin, c'est pas comme si la recherche n'tait pas clbre pour son sexisme des plus violent, pour tre de plus en plus cher et payante (80 un article de 20 pages, a vous dit ?), pour son rejet des ides que la majorit ne veut pas (il faut faire semblant d'tre "de gauche", mme si au fond on est plus "social" que ceux qui requirent qu'on le soit tous), et surtout de plus en plus coup de son petit monde, entre deux confrences couronnes de factieuses hypocrisies (le chercheur dteste la critique plus que n'importe qui, ironique non ?) et de petits fours arross de champagne...

Je ne dis pas que pour tous a Lordon et sa clique  ncessairement tort, mais a me fatigue qu'ils soient soutenus par tant de monde qui ignorent finalement tout de ce dont il est question, mais qui parce qu'on leur fait croire qu'ils comprennent, puisqu'ils sont d'accord avec "l'autorit intellectuelle", utilisent la "science" de manire aussi goste et unilatrale qu'un docker syndicalis va prtendre mieux connatre "la vie des Franais" alors qu'ils ont une condition de vie dj suprieure  une bonne part de la population, et qu'au fond il dfend ses propres privilges. Mais la science, ce n'est pas a... Lorsque l'on est scientifique, on affirme pas des choses dans le vent... Et surtout, on ne parle pas pour soi au nom des autres...



Oh et j'emmerde les Anonymous perso... Il est tout simplement dangereux de s'immiscer autant dans la vie publique sans prendre la moindre once de responsabilit, en restant cach... En plus de faire des choses stupides, ils rendent les gens stupides...

----------


## yolle

> Ah oui, l'autre truc c'est la drive mgalo et limite totalitaire de ce syndicat. Aussi, tant dans un pays de liberts, je me permets de ne pas tre d'accord ni avec vous ni avec eux malgr vos injonctions.


"drive mgalo et limite totalitaire de ce syndicat" cela sonne un peu BFM-TV ou Itele voir gouvernemental tout a. Quand au pays de liberts, on en aucunes, a ton avis aux prsidentielles on aura le choix entre qui ? Sarko ou hollande tout simplement ... si c'est a la libert :-(

----------


## Shirraz

> "drive mgalo et limite totalitaire de ce syndicat" cela sonne un peu BFM-TV ou Itele voir gouvernemental tout a. Quand au pays de liberts, on en aucunes, a ton avis aux prsidentielles on aura le choix entre qui ? Sarko ou hollande tout simplement ... si c'est a la libert :-(



Oui, c'est bien connu, la France est un pays de merde, o la population est esclavage et prive de droits, mieux vaut vivre ne Chine, en Iran, en Syrie, en Ethiopie, en Birmanie ou au Venezuela...

Tout est relatif, y compris les petits privilgis qui crachent  la face de 90% de l'humanit qui souffre plus (et le plus souvent normment plus) que lui du manque de droit et de dignit, parce qu'ils ne font pas parti des 1% qui souffrent moins...  ::roll::  C'est l'histoire du monde, bis repetita, chacun ne voit que sa petit gueule, cherche le coupable ailleurs, et se pavane dans sa propre conception du monde comme si elle tait celle des 6 milliards d'tres humains...


Ce qui est sr, c'est qu'avec ce raz-de-mare d'ides reues, de poncifs et d'arguments fallacieux, y'a pas grand monde qui semble un tant soit peu lucide... Mais ce qui est encore plus gnial, c'est que la situation ailleurs n'as pas  empcher d'amliorer celle d'ici... Par contre entre les gens qui dcrivent la France comme la Chine  l'poque du Grand Bond en Avant, et qui se battent contre ceux qui nous racontent que "a va mieux" parce qu'on a radi des dizaines de milliers de chmeurs pour des stats  la con, il n'y a aucune place pour le moindre dbat... 

GG, vous avez la classe politique que vous mritez bande de nombrilistes... Il n'y a qu' voir la ractions de la majorit des Europens  propos des rfugis pour se rendre comtpe qu'il n'y a que votre petits conforts qui comptent... Ni plus ni moins que chez les vilains puissants... Moi, moi, moi... "La France aux franais" dixit le FN, "le travail Franais aux Franais" dixit le PCF, "les usines franaises en France" dixit les syndicats, "vive le porc (en caillebotis) made in france" dixit les Bretons, "vive le made in france" dixit le gouvernement, "A bas l'Europe" dixit le blaireau lambda... Juste une grande bande de xnophobes gostes... Gerbant...

----------


## redcurve

Ouais bloquons l'conomie, Yeah, Yolo, MuthaFucka, pour protester envoyons quelques millions de personnes de plus au chmage . Ils font tellement piti

----------


## yento

> Une grve a affaibli quoi? 
> Une gouvernement? Une/plusieurs entreprise? L'conomie global du pays? La puissance du pays? 
> C'est pas trs clair et justifi ce que tu raconte.


Grve des transports: Tous les gens qui sont dans la merde pour aller travailler et se dplacer + tous les colis/paquets qui doivent tre dlivrs et qui ne le sont pas.

Blocaque et barrages sur les routes: Idem

Grves des syndicats: Aucune ide (tant qu'ils ne bloquent pas les routes/transports/SNCF/lyce). Je ne sais mme pas qui sont ces personnes ou qui elles prtendent reprsenter.

Grve des profs: osef, c'est des vacances gratuites pour les profs et les lves. D'ailleurs quand j'y repense, a fait plus de 6 mois de grves cumules pendant ma priode de lyce (poque du CPE) alors que je n'ai pas vu 1 seul jour de grve pendant toute ma scolarit en IUT et en cole d'ingnieur. A croire que les grves c'est surtout ceux qui ont rien de mieux  faire.

Enfin bon, si quelqu'un veut faire une vraie action, qu'il aille se rendre  l'lyse et qu'il aille coller des baffes  tous les membres du gouvernement. Les grves et les manifestations c'est juste du vent qui fait chier au mieux le peuple, au pire personne, mais jamais le gouvernement.

----------


## yento

> Des taux de chmage de 20% a existe dj tout autour de nous, dans les pays o justement on a libralis le travail et quand l'conomie mondiale va mal. C'est aussi dans ces pays que l'on trouve le plus d'cart entre riches et pauvres, des jobs qui ne permettent pas de vivre dignement.
> Ce n'est pas le modle sociale que nombre de franais veulent.


Il serait temps de revenir  la ralit qui t'entoure. 
Les jeunes en France c'est > 25% de chomage depuis un moment. Les jeunes qui ont pas fait de longues tudes, a monte vers 50%.

Ca me fait pleurer de voir le franais moyen qui critique les pays autour et l'conomie mondiale pendant que les gens crve la bouche ouverte sans aucun avenir en France.

----------


## tpericard

> Citation Envoy par CoderInTheDark Voir le message
> J'ai peur de comprendre.
> Oui c'est cela 20 minutes : VIDEO. Loi travail: Pourquoi larticle 2 cristallise-t-il les colres?
> 
> Il y a 3 couches: loi > branches > entreprises. Et avec l'article 2 les branches vont tre plus ou moins court-circuites et on va passer en mode "spcifique entreprise"


En fait, il n'y aurait plus que le mode spcifique entreprise puisque celui-ci primera sur les autres modes.
C'est la porte ouverte aux pseudo ngociations des grands groupes qui savent trs bien payer trs peu d'impts grce  une optimisation fiscale incroyable (mais lgale) et qui sauront "imposer" leurs conditions aux salaris et par ricochet aussi aux sous traitants.

Pas sr du tout que les petites entreprises tirent profit de cette loi.

----------


## LapinGarou

Si on arrtait de faire un bac de plus en plus facile pour ne pas traumatiser les jeunes avec un chec, mais plutt  les endurcir pour accepter leurs faiblesses et les travailler,
si on leur apprenait des vraies faons de raisonner sur un problme au lieu de direct chercher la solution sur Google,
si on arrtait de laisser les cancres passer en classe suprieure parce qu'on a peur des reprsailles de sa famille (si si, a c'est dj produit),
si on les dressait un peu plus, on = leurs parents, et que les profs aient le droit de les punir comme il faut avec des heures de colle, pas une exclusion a cest des vacances pour eux ! Bon ok, les heures des colle faut pas trop y compter, dj que les profs se plaignent d'avoir trop de travail... avec toutes les vacances qu'ils ont (oui ma cousine est prof et je vois bien que 8 semaines mini de vacances c'est pas assez pour elle et ses collgues) Ils devraient faire un tour dans les entreprises prives avec seulement 5 semaines de vacances...
si on les forait  faire des stages en entreprise

*on n'en serait pas l*,  trouver des jeunes qui postulent et qui crivent en sms le cv ou leur lettre de motivation.
Oui les jeunes sont au chmage car le bac ne vaut plus rien, qu'ils n'ont aucune comptence, et qu'ils pensent en plus que tout leur est d sans le moindre effort de leur part.

Il faut un peu se sortir les doigts comme on dit mais les jeunes sont empots de nos jours et trop chouchouts. Et quand ils voient qu'on peut mettre le feu  une voiture de police sans rien craindre, ils doivent se dire que c'est facile en france, suffit d'aller tout casser pendant les manifs, prendre ce qu'on veut de toutes manires personne n'a le pouvoir de faire quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Shirraz

> Il serait temps de revenir  la ralit qui t'entoure. 
> Les jeunes en France c'est > 25% de chomage depuis un moment. Les jeunes qui ont pas fait de longues tudes, a monte vers 50%.
> 
> Ca me fait pleurer de voir le franais moyen qui critique les pays autour et l'conomie mondiale pendant que les gens crve la bouche ouverte sans aucun avenir en France.


"This shit country doesn't deserve yento !".





> Grve des profs: osef, c'est des vacances gratuites pour les profs et les lves. D'ailleurs quand j'y repense, a fait plus de 6 mois de grves cumul  pendant ma priode de lyce (poque du CPE) alors que je n'ai pas vu 1 seul jour de grve pendant toute ma scolarit en IUT et en cole d'ingnieur. A croire que les grves c'est surtout ceux qui ont rien de mieux  faire.
> 
> Enfin bon, si quelqu'un veut faire une vraie action, qu'il aille se rendre  l'lyse et qu'il aille coller des baffes  tous les membres du gouvernement. Les grves et les manifestations c'est juste du vent qui fait chier au mieux le peuple, au pire personne, mais jamais le gouvernement.


GG, une cole... T'as eu le courage et les moyens de te fondre dans l'lite de ce pays... Peut-tre en es-tu issu ?? 

Mais comment se fait-il que tu sois expatri en colloc aprs une cole et en dtestant autant la grve des "gens qui ont rien de mieux  faire" ?? Les quelques personnes sortient d'coles que je connais bosse  Arte,  la BNP ou chez Thals... Et s'ils aiment pas plein de choses comme toi, ils sont relativement satisfaits de partir  l'tranger et au ski tout les ans avec leur BMW toute neuves... Je pense que t'aurais du bosser un peu plus, sinon pas de Rolex avant tes 50 ans... 






> Si on arrtait de faire un bac de plus en plus facile pour ne pas traumatiser les jeunes avec un chec, mais plutt  les endurcir pour accepter leurs faiblesses et les travailler,
> si on leur apprenait des vraies faons de raisonner sur un problme au lieu de direct chercher la solution sur Google,
> si on arrtait de laisser les cancres passer en classe suprieure parce qu'on a peur des reprsailles de sa famille (si si, a c'est dj produit),
> si on les dressait un peu plus, on = leurs parents, et que les profs aient le droit de les punir comme il faut avec des heures de colle, pas une exclusion a cest des vacances pour eux ! Bon ok, les heures des colle faut pas trop y compter, dj que les profs se plaignent d'avoir trop de travail... avec toutes les vacances qu'ils ont (oui ma cousine est prof et je vois bien que 8 semaines mini de vacances c'est pas assez pour elle et ses collgues) Ils devraient faire un tour dans les entreprises prives avec seulement 5 semaines de vacances...
> si on les forait  faire des stages en entreprise
> 
> *on n'en serait pas l*,  trouver des jeunes qui postulent et qui crivent en sms le cv ou leur lettre de motivation.
> Oui les jeunes sont au chmage car le bac ne vaut plus rien, qu'ils n'ont aucune comptence, et qu'ils pensent en plus que tout leur est d sans le moindre effort de leur part.
> 
> Il faut un peu se sortir les doigts comme on dit mais les jeunes sont empots de nos jours et trop chouchouts. Et quand ils voient qu'on peut mettre le feu  une voiture de police sans rien craindre, ils doivent se dire que c'est facile en france, suffit d'aller tout casser pendant les manifs, prendre ce qu'on veut de toutes manires personne n'a le pouvoir de faire quoi que ce soit.



"JEANNE, AU SECOURS !!"

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est vrai qu'au pays du sirop d'rable, pardon des sables bitumineux, pas facile de faire grve entre le 2me et le 3me job de la journe


c'est exact,je me souviens du temps de Mr Stephen Harper ( sans vouloir faire de politique ) , le personnel d'Air Canada avait voulu dclencher une grve , le PM de l'poque avait illico presto fait voter une loi interdisant le droit de grve pour cette compagnie arienne.
Sinon lorsque j'avais dbarqu  Vancouver , il y avait les salaris de Telus qui manifestaient avec des pancartes et a avait dur longtemps.

Ceci dit il y a peu de grves au Canada pour la raison toute bte c'est que pour acheter la paie sociale on augmente un peu les salaires.
Cela se passait en France il y a quelques temps , c'est un certain Alain Minc qui a dclar a un soir sur Europe1.
Maintenant c'est plus difficile... ::mouarf::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Aprs les "y'a des conomistes qui disent que" a vaut rien... Beaucoup d'autres disent beaucoup d'autres choses, voire l'oppos complet, dcider qui dit vrai revient  faire un choix politique et rien d'autres. Et si on fait un choix politique, on l'assume, on met pas un conomiste en avant comme c'tait une caution scientifique absolument absolument "vrai". J'y croirais si la recherche n'tait pas envahi de gens dont l'go parle avant tout, capable de nier que le ciel est bleu pour sauvegarder leur petites niches, quand ils ne sont pas a passer du temps  crire leurs propres bouquins sur leur temps de travail, qui sortiront dans des diteurs grand publics pour leur propres bnfices personnels, alors qu'ils sont dj pay 36  72k/an par les fonds publics pour faire un travail "gratuit et accessible de tous"... Lordon sort 2 putains de bouquins par an !! Soit il passe son temps  crire au lieu de faire le travail pour lequel il est embauch en tant que fonctionnaire  vie grassement pay 50k+ par an, soit il crit  l'arrache et vend de la merde... Surtout qu'il passe assez de temps  faire des "tourne de confrences", de plateaux TV, dans les "blogs", et des manif'  la con...
> 
> Voir ces gens comme des gens biens qui combattent les mauvaises choses de l'lite, c'est de la poudre aux yeux. Ils ne font que leur propre business sur celui de ceux qu'ils dnoncent... Enfin, c'est pas comme si la recherche n'tait pas clbre pour son sexisme des plus violent, pour tre de plus en plus cher et payante (80 un article de 20 pages, a vous dit ?), pour son rejet des ides que la majorit ne veut pas (il faut faire semblant d'tre "de gauche", mme si au fond on est plus "social" qui requirent qu'on le soit tous), et surtout de plus en plus coup de son petit monde, entre deux confrences couronnes de factieuses hypocrisies (le chercheur dteste la critique plus que n'importe qui, ironique non ?) et de petits fours arross de champagne...
> 
> Je ne dis pas que pour tous a Lordon et sa clique  ncessairement tort, mais a me fatigue qu'ils soient soutenus par tant de monde qui ignorent finalement tout de ce dont il est question, mais qui parce qu'on leur fait croire qu'ils comprennent, puisqu'ils sont d'accord avec "l'autorit intellectuelle", utilisent la "science" de manire aussi goste et unilatrale qu'un docker syndicalis va prtendre mieux connatre "la vie des Franais" alors qu'ils ont une condition de vie dj suprieure  une bonne part de la population, et qu'au fond il dfend ses propres privilges. Mais la science, ce n'est pas a... Lorsque l'on est scientifique, on affirme pas des choses dans le vent... Et surtout, on ne parle pas pour soi au nom des autres...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh et j'emmerde les Anonymous perso... Il est tout simplement dangereux de s'immiscer autant dans la vie publique sans prendre la moindre once de responsabilit, en restant cach... En plus de faire des choses stupides, ils rendent les gens stupides...


@Shirraz,

Magnifique argumentaire, "fier" d'avoir pris une "prune" sur ce coup l et merci pour cette vision effectivement peu relaye dans les media et qui a du sens, mon but est _seulement_ de fournir des lments de rflexion  tout un chacun(e).

Amicalement,

----------


## Shirraz

Par contre j'aimerai beaucoup qu'on m'explique un truc. Voici ce que je comprends :
- La CGT fait grve et les franais (enfin, les fameux 70%) sont pas contents parce que l'article 2 va "inverser la hirarchie des normes sociales" et risque d'instaurer "un Code du Travail par entreprise", quand a ne va pas carrment "casser le code du travail" ;
-  l'heure actuelle, le contrat sign par un travailleur est ncessairement "au moins aussi bien" que les accords d'entreprises, qui sont "au moins aussi bien" que les accords de branches, qui sont "au moins aussi bien" que le Code du Travail ;
- avec l'article 2, le contrat individuel sera toujours "au moins aussi bien" que les accords d'entreprises, qui seront elles directement "au moins aussi bien" que le Code du Travail

Cel dit, et de faon totalement rthorique, comment cette article peut-il casser le code du travail, puisque de toutes manires a sera toujours "au moins aussi bien" que le code du travail... On parle effectivement de la marge de rmunration pour les heures supplmentaires, mais elles ne pourront tre baisses dans une entreprise qu'avec l'accord majoritaire des syndicalistes concerns...


Bref, en fait on bloque le pays et on sort les gros bras pour du pinaillage nan ?? Aprs oui, on me dit dans l'oreillette que c'est parce qu'on a utilis le 49.3 que les frondeurs et les syndicats sont colres tout rouge : "C'EST ANTI-DEMOCRATIQUE !!", "70% DES FRANCAIS SONT CONTRE". Sauf que non. Le 49.3 est dans la constitution, donc dmocratique puisque vote "par le peuple". On peut se raviser, et se dire avec du recul qu'en fait non, mais dans ce cas l c'est pour une modification de la constitution qu'on devrait rler et bloquer le pays... Mais a, personne le dit, ni mme le pense. D'ailleurs peu importe le sondage, l'Assemble, "le Peuple" par le biais de ses reprsentants (dont les "frondeurs") n'a pas vot de motion de censure. Le 49.3 dit que le gouvernement peut faire passer une loi sans vote ni dbat  l'Assemble, qui peut elle voter une motion de censure qui impliquera la chute de tout le gouvernement. Au fond, l'Assemble  voter pour la loi, puisqu'elle n'a pas vot contre le 49.3, le vote a bien eu lieu, de faon parfaitement "dmocratique"... Si les frondeurs "outrs" par le gouvernement Valls et ses "ministres de droite" avait rejoint les Rpublicains, la loi El Khomri serait dj oubli, et Valls avec. Le gouvernement a pris ses responsabilit, et on leur a  nouveau accord la confiance des Franais, point barre.

Mais non, il est tellement plus simple de rester dans un statu quo, de conserver un max de moyens de rler et s'attirer la sympathie du peuple qui se dit "hey mais mme au PS les gens en ont marre de ce gouvernement", pendant que Valls et ses ministres se sont eux dit que "les casses couilles de la vraie gauche n'oseront jamais aller contre nous au-del de leurs petites postures : 49.3 !". Et pendant ce temps l, on est submerg sur des dbats  la con qui reviennent avec les mmes questions et les mmes rponses depuis des annes : rien ne bouge, ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre, et chacun garde sa petite place qu'ils soient "colres" ou "detests du peuple"...

----------


## Blackhorn

> Cel dit, et de faon totalement rthorique, comment cette article peut-il casser le code du travail, puisque de toutes manires a sera toujours "au moins aussi bien" que le code du travail... On parle effectivement de la marge de rmunration pour les heures supplmentaires, mais elles ne pourront tre baisses dans une entreprise qu'avec l'accord majoritaire des syndicalistes concerns...


  Il y a deux problmes: - Comme tu le dis les accords de branche sont plus favorable que le code du travail, donc le minimum de ta convention d'entreprise tait cap par celle de la branche, a ne sera plus le cas. Donc il va avoir de l'amplitude pour le dgrader(ce qui va surement arriver pour une histoire de comptitivit). - Deuximement cette loi permet surtout des dcisions importante en entreprise(un peu  ce qui c'est pass  Smart). Avant il y avait un rapport de force (que certains n'ont pas l'air d'aimer) entre les syndicats et le patronat sur les accords de branches et le travail en gnral. Explique moi le rapport de force entre les X employs pas trs bien pay(ou pas qualifier, facilement remplaable) d'une entreprise et son patron qui fait du chantage aux licenciements si on les employs ne travaillent pas plus pour rien de plus?  Certains gueulent sur les syndicats bloqueurs du pays, mais c'est malheureusement la seul faon d'tre entendu. De l'autre cot Gattaz fait du chantage au licenciement et annonce qu'il pourrait crer un million d'emploi avec des aides. CICE cre et 33 Milliards par an en moins pour l'tat(et combien de plus pour les dividendes ou les paradis fiscaux?), on est toujours dans la mme situation. Mais oui c'est bien les syndicats qui ruinent le pays, ils ont qu'a juste  demander gentiment comme Gataz des trucs au gouvernement au lieu de bloquer les routes ...  Ps: Je reviendrais pas sur la partie dmocratique du 49.3, je suis pas forcment d'accord sur l'assertion que nous somme dans un systme dmocratique (si c'tait le cas les 70% primerait sur les astuces disponibles pour faire passer des lois).

----------


## renoo

> - La CGT fait grve et les franais (enfin, les fameux 70%) sont pas contents parce que l'article 2 va "inverser la hirarchie des normes sociales" et risque d'instaurer "un Code du Travail par entreprise", quand a ne va pas carrment "casser le code du travail" ;


Je pense qu'inverser la hirarchie des normes est vraiment une ide stupide.

Prenons un exemple simple li  l'informatique, tu signes un contrat de travail sous convention syntec/mtallurgie cela garantit un salaire minimum, des avantages en cas de licenciement (quelques mois de salaires en plus avec de lanciennet), des conditions de travail, quid si demain ces rgles sont contournables ?  Est-ce que l'on va se lancer dans la concurrence entre socits pour arriver au moins disant socialement, avec les salaires les plus faibles et les pires conditions pour ceux qui travaillent ? 

Le gouvernement est responsable du pourrissement de la situation, la CGT n'a fait qu'avoir le courage de se donner les moyens parfois illgaux de se faire entendre et de faire entendre la contestation.  Il ne reste plus que le retrait de la loi et son corollaire dissolution/dmission/referendum pour dbloquer les choses.  Si le peuple souhaite aller vers plus de libert pour les entreprises (et moins de droits pour les salaris) alors il faut un gouvernement clairement lu sur cette ligne, cela n'est pas le cas et le gouvernement n'a ni lgitimit, ni majorit pour mener cette politique.

----------


## renoo

> De l'autre cot Gattaz fait du chantage au licenciement et annonce qu'il pourrait crer un million d'emploi avec des aides. CICE cre et 33 Milliards par an en moins pour l'tat(et combien de plus pour les dividendes ou les paradis fiscaux?)


Juste un petit calcul 33 milliards par an, pour 1 million d'emploi, ca fait 33.000 euros par emploi et par an, c'est suprieur au un SMIC charg donc c'est facile.

----------


## yolle

> Je pense qu'inverser la hirarchie des normes est vraiment une ide stupide.
> 
> Prenons un exemple simple li  l'informatique, tu signes un contrat de travail sous convention syntec/mtallurgie cela garantit un salaire minimum, des avantages en cas de licenciement (quelques mois de salaires en plus avec de lanciennet), des conditions de travail, quid si demain ces rgles sont contournables ?  Est-ce que l'on va se lancer dans la concurrence entre socits pour arriver au moins disant socialement, avec les salaires les plus faibles et les pires conditions pour ceux qui travaillent ?


+1 si maintenant tu as "branches" au dessus de "conventions collectives" au dessus de "code du travail" je te laisse deviner ce que cela va donner chez nos "viandards" prfrs. Ils taient deja souvent en "roue libre" avec le respect de la loi, maintenant cela va tre la fte pour eux.

----------


## christian.sperandio

> Ta ta ta ! Il existe des contrats pour un travail ponctuel. Ca s'appelle des CDD. Il en existe de deux types :  la tche  accomplir, ou au temps.


Cela est valable pour les contrats dont tu connais la fin. Imaginons une socit qui a un afflux de business, est-ce durable sur 2 ans, 3 ans, 10 ans? 
La visibilit peut tre plus difficile  cerner rien qu'avec l'apparition de concurrents arrivant et cassant les prix soit en utilisant des personnes dans des pays o les revenus sont plus bas ou bien par l'volution technologique. Exemple typique: des socits avec une IT bien  elle dlocalisent ce service. 

J'ai connu une socit avec un service de traitement de donnes de 14 personnes dont le travail tait essentiellement manuel. On a dvelopp un systme automatisant 90% du boulot et maintenant le service comprend 3 personnes pour une plus grande quantit de travail ralis. Les 11 qui ont t "remercis" (pas toujours de faon correcte) taient dans la socit depuis des annes. Mais personne ne pouvait savoir  leur embauche le temps que durerait leur contrat. Ce que nous avons oubli,  c'est que le I dans CDI signifie indtermin.

Je pense que s'il y avait une volont politique relle et socitale de prendre en charge les chmeurs - formation d'adaptation ou de reconversion et de vrais moyens pour les aider  retrouver un boulot - il y aurait moins de crispations sur les licenciements. Nos politiques nous ont sorti  un moment que c'tait inspir du modle danois. A part qu'un ne peut pas prendre qu'un bout d'un modle pour que cela fonctionne: c'est un peu comme ceux qui veulent faire du SCRUM en ne prenant pas toute la mthode car y a des trucs qui les font chier. Le modle Danois repose sur un deal simple: les socits peuvent licencier facilement mais en change la collectivit prend en charge les chmeurs en les aidant (peu de perte revenu sur une dure de 3 ou 4 ans avec toutes les formations possibles). J'ai crit collectivit et non tat car il ne faut oublier que cela a un cot payer par l'ensemble d'une population. Au Danemark, les impts sur le revenu sont trs levs (souvent 50%), ce qui n'empche pas les Danois d'tre les plus heureux  ::): 

La loi est-elle bonne ou non ? Je n'en sais rien, je ne l'ai pas lue. Je pourrais me baser sur ce que dit la CGT ou le gouvernement mais soyons ralistes: l'ensemble de leurs discours est biais et on prfre toujours couter ceux dont on est le plus proche. Plutt, dans ce cas de figure, celui qui rebute le moins. 
Ce qui est sr c'est que la cause de tout a est un gouvernement qui a mal gr son projet.

----------


## renoo

> Le modle Danois repose sur un deal simple: les socits peuvent licencier facilement mais en change la collectivit prend en charge les chmeurs en les aidant (peu de perte revenu sur une dure de 3 ou 4 ans avec toutes les formations possibles). J'ai crit collectivit et non tat car il ne faut oublier que cela a un cot payer par l'ensemble d'une population. Au Danemark, les impts sur le revenu sont trs levs (souvent 50%), ce qui n'empche pas les Danois d'tre les plus heureux


Le modle danois est trs diffrent du modle franais et beaucoup plus gnreux (bourses d'tudes pour tous, pr-retraites trs tot...), c'est le pays le moins ingalitaire du monde : http://www.statistiques-mondiales.co..._croissant.htm , avec un consentement  l'impt trs important.

----------


## yento

> GG, une cole... T'as eu le courage et les moyens de te fondre dans l'lite de ce pays... Peut-tre en es-tu issu ?? 
> 
> Mais comment se fait-il que tu sois expatri en colloc aprs une cole et en dtestant autant la grve des "gens qui ont rien de mieux  faire" ?? Les quelques personnes sortient d'coles que je connais bosse  Arte,  la BNP ou chez Thals... Et s'ils aiment pas plein de choses comme toi, ils sont relativement satisfaits de partir  l'tranger et au ski tout les ans avec leur BMW toute neuves... Je pense que t'aurais du bosser un peu plus, sinon pas de Rolex avant tes 50 ans...


Je ne pourrais pas tre plus loign de l'lite que ce que je suis actuellement. "IUT" avant cole. Jamais vcu  Paris. Arriv  admission postbac sans jamais avoir entendu parler de prpas ni de X-centrale-ENS. Parents qui n'ont fait aucune tude. 

Ce n'est pas les grves que je dteste en soit. C'est le fait que la greve ne soit qu'une faade inutile qui se reproduise tous les ans. Derrire c'est l'immobilisme total depuis toujours et pour l'ternit. Je n'ai plus aucune foi dans le systme.

Tu vis en plein dlire si tu crois qu'un jeune diplom en SSII/BNP/Arte/Thales peut partir au ski puis a l'tranger tous les ans et se payer une BWM neuve. 

J'ai normment boss et je continue de bosser. Vu ton parcours que tu dcris dans d'autres sujets, tu devrais t'abstenir de commenter l dessus. Commence par dcrocher un premier job et dcouvre le monde du travail.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Voir ces gens comme des gens biens qui combattent les mauvaises choses de l'lite, c'est de la poudre aux yeux. Ils ne font que leur propre business sur celui de ceux qu'ils dnoncent... Enfin, c'est pas comme si la recherche n'tait pas clbre pour son sexisme des plus violent, pour tre de plus en plus cher et payante (80 un article de 20 pages, a vous dit ?), pour son rejet des ides que la majorit ne veut pas (il faut faire semblant d'tre "de gauche", mme si au fond on est plus "social" que ceux qui requirent qu'on le soit tous), et surtout de plus en plus coup de son petit monde, entre deux confrences couronnes de factieuses hypocrisies (le chercheur dteste la critique plus que n'importe qui, ironique non ?) et de petits fours arross de champagne...


Oui, le milieu de la recherche j'ai bien connu (Institut Pasteur, ORSTOM, INSERM), c'est fondamentalement fodal. Il y a les "_nobles_" : les chercheurs et les "_roturiers_" : les techniciens. Et mme si ces derniers font le mme boulot que les chercheurs, leurs noms ne sont jamais cits dans les publications. Et les techniciens appartiennent, de fodale faon, au chef de labo. Ils ne peuvent nullement muter dans un autre labo qui les intresserait, fut-il dans la mme organisation (ORSTOM, par exemple). La promotion y est pratiquement impossible (juste des malheureux points d'anciennet), le travail prcaire, la rgle (contractuels, vacataires, impossible d'y avoir un poste permanent mme  l'poque du plein emploi). Mme au niveau matriel c'est la fodalit : il n'y a pas de "_magasin interne_". Tout le matriel est achet avec les crdits du labo. Si un matriel s'avre impropre  l'usage (ce qui arrive dans la recherche o une mthodologie prometteuse s'avre mauvaise dans la pratique) il n'est nullement revers dans un pool commun, mais archiv dans une pice faisant office de grenier. Aussi les fonctionnaires de la recherche qui pleurent toujours pour avoir plus de "_moyens_" me font doucement marer moi qui sait quelle gabegie rgne dans ce milieu.

Autre chose : pour avoir des crdits il faut faire allgeance  l'idologie en cours. Un climatologue qui serait critique sur le RCA et dsirerait prouver que le gaz carbonique c'est du pipi de chat sur ce fameux rchauffement (on le sait dj, mais, chut, faut pas le dire, sinon comment pourrait on faire payer une "_taxe carbone_") ou un ethnologue qui dsirerait tudier d'un peu plus prs la surpopulation humaine n'aurait pas le moindre crdit.

Les "_conomistes_" ont toujours t la caution pseudo intellectuelle du systme. Mais mme s'ils la jouent jeune premier posant dans les magazines "_people_", comme Macron dans "_Paris-Match_" (et qui me fait penser  Macri, en Argentine, le mme genre bien que Macri soit un peu plus vieux et du type beau quinquagnaire).

Mais rien de nouveau dans ce que dnonait K. Marx en 1857 ("_Critique de l'conomie politique_" et "_Introduction  la..._"). Mais ce qui rend caduc les analyses prcises de Marx  cette poque, ce n'est nullement son loignement dans le temps au profit d'un "_jeunisme macronesque_" plus sducteur dans la mode actuelle que ce vieux philosophe barbu, c'est qu'il n'y a plus ces "_rapports de production_" qu'analysait Marx et ses compres (Engels, Lafargue). Les fameuses filatures qu'ils tudirent en Europe o sont-elles ? Dans les pays du tiers-monde (et gaffe aux produits qu'elles utilisent, je me souviens d'un t-shirt, inspir srement de la "_tunique de Nessus_" qui me couvrait de boutons en ne l'ayant port qu'un seul jour). Que pourrait-on alors dduire du "_travail de production_" des fonctionnaires qui constitue l'essentiel des travailleurs posts ?. Car il ne subsiste, en France, de production industrielle que celles qui ne concernent nullement les franais en tant que consommateurs (le militaro industriel, les Airbus, les paquebots de luxes et le luxe tout court).

PS : dans mes points j'ai travers comme un boulet de canon la premire moiti du 19e sicle, mais avant d'en venir  la Commune voici, de "_los miserables_", opera de Schnberg et Boubil et adapt en espagnol, la "_cancion del pueblo_" et mme le texte est en espagnol. Na na nre (on me fait bien assez ch**r en informatique avec de l'anglais, non traduit et souvent mauvais de surcrot)




PPS : vous verrez, dans les premires images, le drapeau rpublicain dont les trois couleurs sont  l'horizontale. L'ordre des couleurs est variable tantt c'est le bleu qui est en haut tantt le rouge (le cas au temps 0:46) or cette disposition est celle de l'actuel drapeau du Paraguay, ce que j'ai fait remarquer  mes amis paraguayens comme quoi, leur indpendance, en 1812, fut inspire par la rvolution franaise.

----------


## Shirraz

> Tu vis en plein dlire si tu crois qu'un jeune diplom en SSII/BNP/Arte/Thales peut partir au ski puis a l'tranger tous les ans et se payer une BWM neuve.


Euh, non... Je dois connatre les quelques rares... A noter que a les empche pas de gueuler que c'est extrmement dgueulasse d'avoir rformer les allocs parce qu'il n'auront pas droit  autant que les foyers sous les 40k s'ils font des gosses... Ils n'en veulent pas, mais quand mme par principe, dj qu'ils sont obligs de voyager en 1ere classe pour que le chien ait de la place (le chien qui a du Bultex dans sa niche) !!  ::aie::  Un peu comme quand le patron de Mr qui dois aller 3 mois en mission en Nlle Caldonie offre un billet  Mlle pour qu'elle aille le voir pendant 3 semaines : "c'est abus, ils veulent pas lui donner 3 semaines de vacances pour qu'on en profite un petit peu !".

Aprs ceux que je connais le mieux, elle elle sort de l'Ensam, lui d'une cole "pas aussi bien" dont il a un peu honte, mais bon... Ca ne l'empche pas d'acheter une chemise Dior en catastrophe pour Papa qui n'aura pas assez de cadeaux de Nol sinon... Dur la vie pour ceux sorties d'coles !  ::aie:: 

Aprs y'a aussi ceux qui ont fait des coles de commerce, ou de com', ou d'archi...

----------


## Shirraz

> ....


Nan mais a sert  rien de partir dans l'excs inverse.. Le propos n'tait pas de dire que tout les chercheurs sont des connards qui disent de la merde, mais juste que leur statut ne doit pas empcher de rflchir un peu plus loin que ce que chacun dit, surtout quand on a vite fait de s'enfermer dans une "secte"...


Par contre c'est normal pour les techniciens... Ils ont pas de doctorat ! ::aie::

----------


## RyzenOC

De ce que je vois chez les doctorants et les chercheurs en informatique c'est qu'il s'enferme dans leur bulle, par bulle je veut dire leur domaine et surtout dans une techno.
A terme certains sont compltement dpass, j'en connais 2 qui ont plus de 50ans, ils sont compltement  la ramasse, y'en a un qui code en PL/1 sans raison rel par exemple....

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est bien simple (et ceci n'est que mon point de vue) :
> 
> Les entreprises engagent peu de personne car il est difficile de s'en dbarrasser. Elles ont peur d'engager car, en cas de difficult financire, elles sont obliges de se traner tous les employs. Faciliter le licenciement motivera les entreprises  engager.
> 
> Attention, je tire ce raisonnement d'une exprience personnelle : quand j'tais en Alsace, il y avait des traveaux dans la maison o je vivais. Et le patron tait venu bosser un dimanche, et il me disait qu'il tait oblig car il avait normment de boulot. Et quand je lui ai demand pourquoi il engageait pas un nouvel employ, il m'a rpondu que c'tait dangereux car il ne pouvait pas le licencier en cas de difficult financire.
> 
> C'est ce genre de mentalit chez les entreprises que la loi el kh... komh... la loi travail cherche  supprimer. Alors certes, certains points de cette loi sont assez nuls, mais dans l'ensemble je trouve pertinent d'accorder plus de libert aux entreprises.


Ce que tu dis est tout simplement faux. Il n'est pas du tout difficile de licencier, en France. D'ailleurs, des entreprises le font tous les jours. Il y a eu des vritables vagues de licenciements, ces dernires annes. La cause du chmage est bien ailleurs, et elle est  l'oppose de ce que propose cette loi : les entreprises n'investissent pas en France parce que les investissements ne sont pas suffisamment rentables. Et les investissements ne sont pas suffisamment rentables parce que le march intrieur est trop faible. Et le march intrieur est trop faible parce que les gens ne sont pas suffisamment pays et n'ont pas d'argent.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Par contre j'aimerai beaucoup qu'on m'explique un truc. Voici ce que je comprends :
> - La CGT fait grve et les franais (enfin, les fameux 70%) sont pas contents parce que l'article 2 va "inverser la hirarchie des normes sociales" et risque d'instaurer "un Code du Travail par entreprise", quand a ne va pas carrment "casser le code du travail" ;
> -  l'heure actuelle, le contrat sign par un travailleur est ncessairement "au moins aussi bien" que les accords d'entreprises, qui sont "au moins aussi bien" que les accords de branches, qui sont "au moins aussi bien" que le Code du Travail ;
> - avec l'article 2, le contrat individuel sera toujours "au moins aussi bien" que les accords d'entreprises, qui seront elles directement "au moins aussi bien" que le Code du Travail


Le problme est simple, comme l'ont dit les autres, les entreprises vont s'appliquer  faire des accord d'entreprise infrieures  aux accord de branche par comptitivit. Le vrai problme, c'est ce qui vient aprs.

Prenons un exemple concret, celui de la convention collective de la mtallurgie qui est souvent considre comme une des meilleures convention collective. Elle s'applique aujourd'hui  Thales et Safran par exemple.

Si demain, Thales conclue des accord d'entreprises infrieures  la branche sur 1 point au terme de 1000 dbat compliqus dans son entreprise, le lendemain Safran fera la mme chose SANS dbat  : "Ecoutez messieurs les salaris, notre concurrent direct ne joue plus avec les mmes rgle du jeux, on doit s'aligner sinon on fait faillite". Et sans doute mme que Safran va s'appliquer  essayer de faire baisser un autre point de la convention collective pour reprendre l'avantage.

A moyen terme, c'est simple, toute la branche se sera align sur le code du travail.

donc a moyen terme, on sera pass de "loi du travail <= accord de branche <= accord entreprise"  "Loi du travail == accords d'entreprises".

----------


## LSMetag

Dsol je vais tre long mais il y a tellement  dire sur tout a.

*Action contradictoire et dni de dmocratie ?*

La grve oui, le blocage non. Je rappelle que le 49.3 est dans notre constitution (en cas de crises) et que son utilisation entrane des motions de censure, donc ce n'est pas juste un truc autoritaire, le gouvernement sait qu'il peut tomber (et l c'tait tendu). Ce n'est pas une rfrence, mais Michel ROCARD l'a utilis 28 fois sous Mitterrand, sans ce genre de ractions. 

Moi ce qu'il faudrait qu'on m'explique, c'est que si les manifestants et la CGT dfendent les travailleurs, l'emploi et la dmocratie comme ils le disent, pourquoi empchent-ils ceux qui veulent et ont besoin d'aller travailler d'y aller ? Ils y pensent aux familles de ces travailleurs,  leurs prochains licenciements pour absences rptes (ou dlocalisation),  la ruine des artisans/PME ? Pourquoi ils cadenassent les coles alors que des tudiants veulent y aller ? Ils protgent l'emploi en envoyant les gens au chmage... C'est une drle de vision de la dmocratie de ne pas laisser les gens ne pas faire grve.

La CGT a bloqu la sortie des journaux quotidiens (sauf l'Humanit, leur journal historique) parce qu'ils exigeaient qu'ils publient un tract de Philippe MARTINEZ en premire page, mais qu'ils ont refus (y compris "Libration"). Il est de quel ct le dni de dmocratie ? Retour  la propagande des annes 1900 avec l'Humanit comme journal unique ?

Derniers sondages en date. Phillippe MARTINEZ, patron de la CGT, 70% de mauvaises opinions. 45% de soutiens aux manifestations. J'ai eu un petit echos des votes de reconduction des grves. C'est  mains leves ! D'une part tu en as qui lveront la main de peur de reprsailles, d'autre part mme si la moiti (voire plus) ne lve pas la main c'est adjug quand mme. Comme dans l'ancien temps. Il y en a qui voudraient bien manger dans le tas.

*Futures dlocalisations, fuites des capitaux, freins aux embauches et  la cration d'entreprises ?*

Ils y pensent  Total qui est en train,  cause d'eux, de crer un nouveau plan de dlocalisation ? Ils y pensent aux trangers qui ne veulent plus investir chez nous car dcourags par notre comportement et notre refus de rformer ? Je rappelle que c'est l'argent des autres qui nous fait fonctionner.

Notre conomie commence tout juste  repartir, avec une baisse soutenue du nombre de demandeurs d'emploi. Tout est sabot. Nous avons toujours eu une protection sociale bien plus leve qu'ailleurs. C'est bien, mais maintenant que tout est privatis, mondialis et que le monde entier est en concurrence, il faudrait penser  rendre le "made in France" attractif et vendable, pour encourager la cration d'entreprises (donc l'embauche), pour de nouvelles rentres de capitaux (investissements et embauches), et pour des carnets de commandes pleins (pas de chmage technique). Enfin, parce qu'un consommateur va en gnral pas forcment choisir un produit parce qu'il est "Made in France", mais par le prix. Y a pas que le CAC40 en France !
Le FMI dconseille maintenant d'investir chez nous  cause de la rigidit du code du travail et des grves.

Le tout est de russir  trouver le bon compromis pour tre comptitif tout en gardant l'essentiel de notre modle social. Et je pense que la gauche, mme droitise, saura mieux le faire que la droite.

*Rputation dsastreuse  l'tranger, complicit avec les casseurs ?*

L'Italie, l'Allemagne, L'Espagne, le Portugal repartent en ayant support de plus grands changements que nous. Et ils ont pas tout cass, mme s'il y a eu quelques manifestations ! Ca a beaucoup discut par contre, avec pragmatisme, ce que chez nous certains ont refus direct. Le chancelier de gauche en Allemagne n'a tout simplement pas t rlu. Notre rputation de feignants/rleurs est plus que jamais vrifie. 

Il y en a qui disent que "la casse fait partie de la contestation". Ceux qui ont leur vitrine brises tous les jours doivent srement apprcier. Les responsables syndicaux n'ont mme pas voulu condamner les violences, les saccages d'coles, ou encore ceux qui ont failli tuer 2 flics (voiture incendie) qui passaient malheureusement pas l. Sont-ils eux-mme les "casseurs" ?

Les gens qui manifestent disent que "c'est la faute du gouvernement". La presse trangre est alle sur place (j'ai juste entendu la Finlande, l'Italie et l'Allemagne). Ils ont rapport la prsence de drapeaux de l'Union Sovitique (le PCF et la CGT se sont inspirs de l'URSS et ont mme t financs un temps par eux) et de Che Gevara. 

*Combat politique sous couvert de la loi Travail ?*

Quand les manifestants taient interrogs, ils disaient que leur but final tait de "faire tomber Valls" ! Donc pas forcment de lien direct avec la loi travail. Car si la loi est retire, Valls saute obligatoirement.

Dernire petite chose anecdotique, l'Euro. C'est toute l'Europe qui subit ce qui se passe en France.

On l'a bien compris et les Franais commencent  comprendre. La CGT et l'extrme gauche mnent un combat politique avant tout, avec la loi Travail comme prtexte. La CGT est en passe de devenir minoritaire au profit de la CFDT. La Social Dmocratie est en train de s'imposer  gauche.
Que veulent-ils ? Eliminer les "traitres" pour incarner une seule et mme voix. Le FDG/PCF veut que la gauche soit  leur image (la "vraie gauche"), et la CGT tre le seul "vrai syndicat" comme ils disent. Ils s'en moquent que la droite reviennent. Ils veulent la suprmatie  gauche.

C'est une redite du fameux "Plan" de la CGT et du PCF du dbut des annes 1900, avec les Lninistes contre les Trotskistes. C'est le communisme. L'unification de tout, en cartant les dissidences et en jouant sur le populisme.

*Les propositions du gouvernement et des contestataires.*

Qui parmi les contestataires a lu la loi ?
Allez deux liens : - Texte Loi Travail
                          - Propositions CGT

On veut faire passer notre code du travail de 3500 pages  moins de 300. Je trouve a plus pratique si tout est clair, et quilibr. Tout le monde saura o il va.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce que tu dis est tout simplement faux. Il n'est pas du tout difficile de licencier, en France. D'ailleurs, des entreprises le font tous les jours. Il y a eu des vritables vagues de licenciements, ces dernires annes.


Pas tout  fait. Il est trs facile de licencier quand on est une grosse bote. Tu provisionnes un budget pour les 4% de gens qui vont au prud'homme et c'est pli.

Dans une bote de moins de 20 salaris (qui reprsentent une crasante majorit des entreprises en France), un passage aux prud'hommes va dans quelques rares cas signifier la fermeture de la bote. Et aucun patron n'a envie de prendre ce risque, surtout quand lui n'a pas droit au chmage.

----------


## Grogro

On va prendre l'exemple de notre environnement de travail en SSII pour illustrer les vrais enjeux de la premire mouture de la loi travail, et les dangers pour le travailleur. 

Aujourd'hui, nous avons grce  la convention Syntec, dj la plus dfavorable de toutes les conventions collectives de l'ingnierie, une grille de salaire. Il me semble, ct cadres, qu'on est  1900 bruts minimum pour un ingnieur dbutant (0  2 ans d'exprience), avec une augmentation rapide entre 2 et 5 ans d'exprience. Dans la pratique, mme les SSII qui payent le plus mal proposent plus  l'embauche. 
Cette mme convention nous accorde pas mal de jours de RTT. J'ai pu galement observer, pour les collgues ayant chopp la grippe cet hiver, que le salaire est maintenu ds le premier jour d'arrt maladie, bien plus favorable que les 3 jours de carence. Il doit y avoir aussi des choses spcifies dans le remboursement des frais professionnels, important quand on peut, potentiellement, tre envoy dans un autre dpartement du jour au lendemain. 

Avec la loi El Konnerie, premire version, celle qui a dclench un mouvement de rejet virulent parmi tous les travailleurs : pas de priode de repos garantie aprs une astreinte (je vous laisse imaginer les impacts sur la scurit), possibilit de moduler salaire (bien entendu toujours  la baisse) et temps de travail (bien entendu toujours  la hausse) en cas de difficults conomiques (qui peuvent tre provoques artificiellement au sein d'un grand groupe comme chacun sait). Si la convention saute, c'est open bar pour baisser encore plus violemment les salaires  l'embauche. Ca tombe bien, les parasites du MEDEF rvent de l'ingnieur dbutant  1000 euros par mois. A ct de a, tu as une redfinition du CDI avec quelque chose qui ressemblait beaucoup  la gnralisation du CDI chantier. A la cl, une norme dichotomie entre anciens et nouveaux CDI, avec pour les nouveaux, les jeunes donc, le blocage complet du march immobilier (peut-tre mme locatif).

Pour nous prestataires, l'impact aurait dj t dvastateur, et encore, nous serions rests des travailleurs privilgis. Je vous laisse l'tendue de la dvastation dans d'autres branches (au hasard : htellerie, restauration, transport routier, ouvriers  la chane). 

Ah oui, et avec la rforme des prud'hommes, c'tait l'occasion rve pour le patronat pour foutre  la porte sans risque financier les + 45 ans. Nos parents donc.

----------


## ManusDei

Je prcise pour complter mon commentaire prcdent que la loi El Khomri ne rsoud (bien entendu) aucun des problmes des TPE PME.

----------


## Mouvii

J'ai un proche qui est patron d'une PME, avec 2 associs, et je lui ai demand son point de vu sur la loi comme je n'arrive pas  avoir une vue assez gnrale sur la chose. Bon lui est plutt pour, car comme prcis plus haut le problme des PME c'est qu'embauch un salari c'est contraignant, on ne peut pas le licencier si la bote  des problme d'argent. De plus si la bote elle coule, on paie les indemnits aux employs, mais qui paie les indemnits au patron ? L'Etat ? Celui qui nous fait perdre de l'argent juste pour avoir crer une boite ? Le patron des PME est trs restreint, si en plus son march stagne et qu'il ne peut pas faire de profit, il ne pourra pas prendre de risque ou bien diminuer ses heures de travail (7h-20h 5/7) avec une secrtaire pour s'occuper des millions de papiers administratifs. 

Qu'on soit d'accord, il n'est pas pour TOUS les articles de la loi, mais il est vrai que les PME ont besoin d'un coup de pouce, et cette loi le lui donne (mme si c'est plutt un coup de pouce dans l'anus du peuple que pour les aider).

----------


## RyzenOC

Sa me fait penser  la frontire entre les Etat Unis et le Mexique.
Avant quand la frontire n'tait pas surveiller, les mexicains venait bosser aux tat unis (pendant la saison des rcoltes par exemple), puis repartaient tranquillement chez eux au Mexique.
Aujourd'hui, si un mexicain passe la frontire, il fera tous pour rester, car il sait qu'il aura du mal  revenir.


Donnez la possibilit aux entreprise d'embaucher et licencier librement sa peut tre bnfique. C'tait le but 1er de cette loi et je suis plutt pour ce principe.
Mais cette loi a beaucoup eu de rafistolage/bricolage depuis, et j'ai pas tous suivie de ces changements, jespre quelle ne sait pas loign de son but 1er.

Hors c'est le principale reproches qu'on lui fait,  vouloir contenter tous le monde plus personne n'en veut.

----------


## yento

> Euh, non... Je dois connatre les quelques rares... A noter que a les empche pas de gueuler que c'est extrmement dgueulasse d'avoir rformer les allocs parce qu'il n'auront pas droit  autant que les foyers sous les 40k s'ils font des gosses... Ils n'en veulent pas, mais quand mme par principe, dj qu'ils sont obligs de voyager en 1ere classe pour que le chien ait de la place (le chien qui a du Bultex dans sa niche) !!  Un peu comme quand le patron de Mr qui dois aller 3 mois en mission en Nlle Caldonie offre un billet  Mlle pour qu'elle aille le voir pendant 3 semaines : "c'est abus, ils veulent pas lui donner 3 semaines de vacances pour qu'on en profite un petit peu !".
> 
> Aprs ceux que je connais le mieux, elle elle sort de l'Ensam, lui d'une cole "pas aussi bien" dont il a un peu honte, mais bon... Ca ne l'empche pas d'acheter une chemise Dior en catastrophe pour Papa qui n'aura pas assez de cadeaux de Nol sinon... Dur la vie pour ceux sorties d'coles ! 
> 
> Aprs y'a aussi ceux qui ont fait des coles de commerce, ou de com', ou d'archi...


J'imagine qu'avec deux "hauts" salaires et en rejetant les enfants c'est faisable. Ca relve de l'impossible autrement.
(les contre exemples bass sur deux salaires sont lassants: OUI, vivre en couple avec une femme active rgle tous les soucis financiers).

N'empeche que a sent le mec qui vis aux frais de papa/maman et qui a t pistonn pour rentrer plus haut qu'il ne devrait tre. Je te l'accorde.   ::weird:: 

Va faire les bancs de l'INSA ou l'ENSIMAG  la remise des diplomes (1 an apres le diplome) et tu verras que c'est trs loin d'tre la majorit.

----------


## Grogro

Quelques donnes importantes  garder  l'esprit quand on parle du march du travail en France. Un (petit) lment d'tat de l'art :

http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...as-deficitaire

http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...cdd-versus-cdi

Gardez  l'esprit qu' aucun moment la loi travail n'a cherch  "simplifier" le code du travail, qui aurait bien besoin d'une refactorisation complte sur des spcifications propres je vous l'accorde. Bien au contraire mme, dans ses deux versions cette loi est une immense machine  gaz bureaucratique. Cette loi est entirement taille pour favoriser les grands groupes au dtriment des PME/PMI.

----------


## Zirak

> Qu'on soit d'accord, il n'est pas pour TOUS les articles de la loi, mais il est vrai que les PME ont besoin d'un coup de pouce, et cette loi le lui donne (mme si c'est plutt un coup de pouce dans l'anus du peuple que pour les aider).



Bah le coup de pouce pour embaucher, c'tait pas sens tre le CICE ?

Le truc qui cot plus de 30 milliards par an  l'Etat (et donc  nos impts), contre lequel Gattaz et le MEDEF s'taient engags  embaucher 1 million de personne, et qui au final, est parti en "dividende" dans la plupart des boites...

----------


## yento

> Ce que tu dis est tout simplement faux. Il n'est pas du tout difficile de licencier, en France. D'ailleurs, des entreprises le font tous les jours. Il y a eu des vritables vagues de licenciements, ces dernires annes. La cause du chmage est bien ailleurs, et elle est  l'oppose de ce que propose cette loi : les entreprises n'investissent pas en France parce que les investissements ne sont pas suffisamment rentables. *Et les investissements ne sont pas suffisamment rentables parce que le march intrieur est trop faible. Et le march intrieur est trop faible parce que les gens ne sont pas suffisamment pays et n'ont pas d'argent.*


Pendant ce temps l, dans les business schools amricaines, les tudiants sont en train d'apprendre l'expansion internationale depuis la Silicon Valley.

Une fois que le march amricain est [partiellement] scuris et que les liquidits sont suffisantes. Ils devront tendre leur compagnie  l'international, ce qui inclus l'Europe.

Le march europen est trs fragment (plein de pays). L'expansion est  faire dans chaque pays. La France est gnralement dans le top 3 en terme de march, 60 millions de personnes avec des revenus moyens relativement levs, et donc dans le top 3 des pays ou il faut aller en premier. 

Tout a pour dire qu'il y a des millions de choses qui ne vont pas en France, mais la taille du march [B2C] n'en fait absolument pas partie.

----------


## renoo

> Ca tombe bien, les parasites du MEDEF rvent de l'ingnieur dbutant  1000 euros par mois. A ct de a, tu as une redfinition du CDI avec quelque chose qui ressemblait beaucoup  la gnralisation du CDI chantier


L'idal serait que les 1000 euros soient pays par l'Etat pendant quelques annes et que l'employeur touche aussi de l'argent car le travail c'est formateur. Comme a plus de risques  embaucher (a rapporte des ronds) et donc aucune raison de ne pas embaucher mme si il n'y a rien  faire.  Reste plus qu' trouver d'o vient l'argent de l'Etat ?

----------


## yento

> Il me semble, ct cadres, qu'on est  1900 bruts minimum pour un ingnieur dbutant (0  2 ans d'exprience), avec une augmentation rapide entre 2 et 5 ans d'exprience.


Ah oui, le fameux morceau o la SSII ignore mes > 2 ans d'expriences acquises lors de mes 5 stages en entreprises, dont 2 concernent directement des comptences et domaines indispensables pour le besoin de la mission.
La plupart de mes stages taient pas pays, autant continuer sur cette lanc, n'est ce pas ?  :;): 

[Srieusement: la moiti de mes expriences seront marques "Consultant XXX" ou "Architecte XXX"  l'avenir et plus jamais je ne prononcerai le mot "stage" en entretien.]

----------


## youtpout978

> http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...cdd-versus-cdi.


J'adore la conclusion:




> Le taux de rotation des ouvriers a mme t multipli par 11 en 30 ans. Les domaine o il y a le moins de rotation, c'est  dire d'aller retour entre le chmage et l'emploi, sont le clerg et la politique, suivi du secteur Banques et Assurances. Je me garderai bien d'en tirer une quelconque conclusion. D'autres le feront pour moi.

----------


## Glutinus

> Ah oui, le fameux morceau o la SSII ignore mes > 2 ans d'expriences acquises lors de mes 5 stages en entreprises, dont 2 concernent directement des comptences et domaines indispensables pour le besoin de la mission.
> La plupart de mes stages taient pas pays, autant continuer sur cette lanc, n'est ce pas ? 
> 
> [Srieusement: la moiti de mes expriences seront marques "Consultant XXX" ou "Architecte XXX"  l'avenir et plus jamais je ne prononcerai le mot "stage" en entretien.]


Faut juste pas accepter un job avec l'chelon minimum

----------


## Traroth2

> Pas tout  fait. Il est trs facile de licencier quand on est une grosse bote. Tu provisionnes un budget pour les 4% de gens qui vont au prud'homme et c'est pli.
> 
> Dans une bote de moins de 20 salaris (qui reprsentent une crasante majorit des entreprises en France), un passage aux prud'hommes va dans quelques rares cas signifier la fermeture de la bote. Et aucun patron n'a envie de prendre ce risque, surtout quand lui n'a pas droit au chmage.


Mais les cas que tu signales, ce sont des licenciements abusifs. On ne gagne pas comme a aux prud'hommes, hein. Il faut que l'employeur soit un salopard qui cherche  frauder. Lgaliser la fraude ne peut quand mme pas tre la solution ! Le licenciement abusif n'est pas un crime sans victime, hein !

----------


## renoo

> Mais les cas que tu signales, ce sont des licenciements abusifs. On ne gagne pas comme a aux prud'hommes, hein. Il faut que l'employeur soit un salopard qui cherche  frauder. Lgaliser la fraude ne peut quand mme pas tre la solution ! Le licenciement abusif n'est pas un crime sans victime, hein !


Non les prud'hommes c'est une loterie, les pires patrons peuvent ne rien payer et d'autres qui ont fait tout leur possible pour viter de licencier peuvent devoir payer. Il faut voir aussi le nombre de dcisions en appel voir en cassation qui changent le rsultat final. Le plus simple c'est de trouver un accord en conciliation (c-a-d payer) pour viter les procs, d'ailleurs les grands groupes payent trs souvent.

----------


## Chauve souris

Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous  rpter que si les patrons n'embauchent pas c'est que a va leur tre impossible pour eux  dbaucher.

Donc 1) on tudie rellement le besoin projet dans les proches annes  venir 2) On prend quelqu'un en CDD, a fais 3 mois renouvelables, je pense qu'au bout de 6 mois on est capable de savoir si a) le nouveau poste de travail est justifi, b) la personne en CDD est  la hauteur et peut passer en CDI. si a = oui et b = non on trouve une autre personne. Si a = non mme si b = oui on arrte les frais. Il n'y a aucun recours aux prud'hommes l dedans. Faudrait pas jouer aux figaronautes.

Et si le dit patron n'est pas capable de faire la projection prcite, qu'il change de job.

PS : Ca y est : en points j'ai atteint l'anne de la Commune ! En consquence vous aurez droit  une chanson allgorique d'Eugne Pottier, musique de Max Rongier, interprtation Armand Mestral.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Bah le coup de pouce pour embaucher, c'tait pas sens tre le CICE ?
> 
> Le truc qui cot plus de 30 milliards par an  l'Etat (et donc  nos impts), contre lequel Gattaz et le MEDEF s'taient engags  embaucher 1 million de personne, et qui au final, est parti en "dividende" dans la plupart des boites...


Le CICE (cf. Crdit d'impt pour la comptitivit et l'emploi), a rappelle des "effets de bord" comme on dit dans notre jargon ou des effets d'aubaine, n'est-ce pas ?

Comment Gattaz a fait passer les impts de sa socit de 25  3% - 1 juillet 2014 - L'Obs

----------


## Shirraz

> Prenons un exemple concret, celui de la convention collective de la mtallurgie qui est souvent considre comme *une des meilleures convention collective*. Elle s'applique aujourd'hui  Thales et Safran par exemple.


Ah ben tu vois, c'est pour des trucs commes a que je comprends pas o est le problme, ou plutt je comprends o il est et c'est a qui me gonfle... Sur quels critres certaines branches de mtiers devraient tre favoriss par rapport  d'autres ?? Si je ne suis pas pour "l'employ Kleenex", en tout cas pas dans les conditions actuelles de gestion des difficults d'une part de la population, ni pour "niveler par le bas", je ne vois pas en quoi les gens qui bossent dans certaines branches devraient jouir d'avantages que d'autres n'ont pas... 

Bref, si on accepte pas que des entreprises puissent fixer leurs propres rgles (tout en tant toujours dans le cadre de la loi), pourquoi vouloir que des "branches" le fasse ?? Ne pourrait-on pas sinon vouloir d'une convention nationale ? Europenne ? Au fond c'est pas dj le code du travail ??


Le truc drle, c'est qu'on parle beaucoup de mtallurgie, visiblement a a des avantages de bosser dans une industrie franaise "du pass"... Le genre d'industrie qu'on veut sauver  tout prix, on ne sait pas trop pourquoi d'ailleurs au fond.





> J'imagine qu'avec deux "hauts" salaires et en rejetant les enfants c'est faisable. Ca relve de l'impossible autrement.
> (les contre exemples bass sur deux salaires sont lassants: OUI, vivre en couple avec une femme active rgle tous les soucis financiers).
> 
> N'empeche que a sent le mec qui vis aux frais de papa/maman et qui a t pistonn pour rentrer plus haut qu'il ne devrait tre. Je te l'accorde.  
> 
> Va faire les bancs de l'INSA ou l'ENSIMAG  la remise des diplomes (1 an apres le diplome) et tu verras que c'est trs loin d'tre la majorit.



Bah ouais, mais c'est un peu la norme et une bonne chose que "la femme travaille" non ??  ::roll:: 

Ensuite, pistonn, non pour elle (pre ing dans les systmes embarqus,  part pour son stage, il a rien  voir dans sa carrire). Pour lui apparemment oui, par un pote  elle visiblement, aprs un an de chmage...

----------


## renoo

> Donc 1) on tudie rellement le besoin projet dans les proches annes  venir 2) On prend quelqu'un en CDD, a fais 3 mois renouvelables, je pense qu'au bout de 6 mois on est capable de savoir si a) le nouveau poste de travail est justifi, b) la personne en CDD est  la hauteur et peut passer en CDI. si a = oui et b = non on trouve une autre personne. Si a = non mme si b = oui on arrte les frais. Il n'y a aucun recours aux prud'hommes l dedans. Faudrait pas jouer aux figaronautes.


Ca a l'air tellement simple ton truc mais :
Si a = oui et b = non, alors tu perds des ronds tu as cherch  former un mec mais pas le bon... donc tu payes. 
Si a = non et b = oui, alors peut etre tu gardes quand meme le mec, parce qu'il est bien et que la fois d'avant tu as fait mauvaise pioche 5 fois donc la tu le gardes et tu cherches  lui trouver quelque chose.
Si a = oui et b = oui, peut etre que le mec se barre quand meme car il a trouv un poste dans une plus grosse boite (plus de scurit, ou un CDI).
Si tu proposes un CDD peut etre que le mec ne vient pas car il cherche un CDI. 
Globalement, le march n'est pas toujours en faveur de l'employeur, malgr les 5 millions de chomeurs...

----------


## renoo

> Bref, si on accepte pas que des entreprises puissent fixer leurs propres rgles (tout en tant toujours dans le cadre de la loi), pourquoi vouloir que des "branches" le fasse ?? Ne pourrait-on pas sinon vouloir d'une convention nationale ? Europenne ? Au fond c'est pas dj le code du travail ??


Aujourd'hui tu peux avoir un contrat de travail, plus favorable qu'un accord d'entreprise lui meme plus favorable qu'un accord de branche, lui meme plus favorable que la loi franaise, elle meme plus favorable que les rglementations internationales. Tu proposes de fixer au moins disant pour tous (48h par semaine, pay au smic) ?

----------


## yento

> Bah ouais, mais c'est un peu la norme et une bonne chose que "la femme travaille" non ??


Ah oui bien sur. Encore heureux!

Je voulais dire que le challenge c'est de trouver la femme, pas qu'elle travaille. A dfaut de copine, je vis avec une coloc  ::mouarf::

----------


## Shirraz

> Aujourd'hui tu peux avoir un contrat de travail, plus favorable qu'un accord d'entreprise lui meme plus favorable qu'un accord de branche, lui meme plus favorable que la loi franaise, elle meme plus favorable que les rglementations internationales. Tu proposes de fixer au moins disant pour tous (48h par semaine, pay au smic) ?


Non, je ne propose rien... il y'a plusieurs paliers de "au moins aussi bien que", on parle d'en supprimer un seul, du coup on raconte que c'est la mort du petit cheval... D'un autre cot, non, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi il devrait y'avoir des accord li  un corps de mtier, et qu'on se retrouve avec une disparit d'avantage entre des travailleurs sans aucune autre raison que certains sont dans les branches "les plus favorables"...

Est-ce vraiment "juste" en soi ? Je veux bien recevoir l'argument du "entreprise par entreprise, les salaris auront moins de poids que branche par branche", mais il en existe des centaines, certains concernant normment de monde, d'autres trs peu... Est-ce la aussi "juste" que certaines "branches" aient de toutes faons plus de poids que d'autres ??

Je le rpte, je ne pense pas qu'il faille "niveler par le bas", mais le systme me semble de toutes faons bancale... D'autant plus qu'il y'a certains secteurs qui meurent en France, tout simplement parce qu'on s'est modernis, et ces mme secteurs sont souvent les plus favorables... ironiquement... Et est-ce qu'au final au lieu de ngocier pour des branches isols on ne pourrait pas plutt passer du temps  ngocier plus "proche du code du travail" ?? Au lieu de faire grve pour les avantages plus ou moins prononc d'une part des travailleurs, le faire pour tout le monde... Parce que l, si l'article 2 passe pas, pour les gens en convention Syntec, a changere quoi ? O sera la victoire ?


J'ai tellement l'impression d'entendre que certains font a "pour tout le monde", et finalement le sentiment que c'est que du vent, et qu'il est toujours question de soi uniquement... Dans tout a, il y'a toujours des gens qui reste " part"... On a sauv un truc pour certains, a ne changera strictement rien pour d'autres

----------


## Zirak

> snip


Il y a des diffrences entre branches, car il y a des boulots plus ou moins pnibles / durs physiquement... 

Et mme si certains secteurs se meurent, ceux qui y travaillent toujours n'ont pas forcment un boulot beaucoup plus facile qu'avant (et ne venez pas me parler de la prime charbon des cheminots, qui n'existe plus depuis longtemps, c'est juste un hoax).


Maintenant, mettre tout le monde au mme niveau, moi je n'y vois pas d'inconvnient, si on se cale tous sur la convention mtallurgique, et pas sur SYNTEC, mais a bizarrement, que cela soit le gouvernement, ou le MEDEF, personne ne le propose, les "simplifications", les "reformes", ou autres, c'est toujours tir vers le bas, et au dtriment des salaris.

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc 1) on tudie rellement le besoin projet dans les proches annes  venir


Tu connais beaucoup d'entreprises o tu peux avoir une visibilit  plus de 3 mois ? En dehors des grands chantiers je vois pas.

Mme dans notre branche o il y a du boulot (tant que t'es pas trop cher) la visibilit est pas norme.

----------


## youtpout978

> Le truc drle, c'est qu'on parle beaucoup de mtallurgie, visiblement a a des avantages de bosser dans une industrie franaise "du pass"... Le genre d'industrie qu'on veut sauver  tout prix, on ne sait pas trop pourquoi d'ailleurs au fond.


Parce que les industries reste utile, on en a en France qui invente de nouveau matriaux, et perdre une industrie c'est aussi en perdre la comptence, j'ai vu un reportage sur les constructeurs automobiles qui exportaient en Europe de l'Est et des personnes disaient que le problme c'est qu'en faisant a on perd la comptence pour construire une auto, un jour des pays tel que le notre ne seront plus capable de produire ou de construire certaines choses et on sera dpendant de pays tranger qui eux en seront capables ... 

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut rouvrir toutes les industries mais en garder quelques unes afin de conserver les comptences et de continuer d'innover dans ce secteur, surtout que certaines industries comme la mtallurgie ont beau tre vielle comme le monde on a pas pour autant fini d'innover et de dcouvrir de nouveau matriaux.

----------


## Traroth2

> L'idal serait que les 1000 euros soient pays par l'Etat pendant quelques annes et que l'employeur touche aussi de l'argent car le travail c'est formateur. Comme a plus de risques  embaucher (a rapporte des ronds) et donc aucune raison de ne pas embaucher mme si il n'y a rien  faire.  Reste plus qu' trouver d'o vient l'argent de l'Etat ?


Mais au fait, pourquoi a serait  l'tat de payer les salaris si ce sont les entreprises qui font les profits ?

----------


## Traroth2

> Non les prud'hommes c'est une loterie, les pires patrons peuvent ne rien payer et d'autres qui ont fait tout leur possible pour viter de licencier peuvent devoir payer. Il faut voir aussi le nombre de dcisions en appel voir en cassation qui changent le rsultat final. Le plus simple c'est de trouver un accord en conciliation (c-a-d payer) pour viter les procs, d'ailleurs les grands groupes payent trs souvent.


Et tu aurais des donnes chiffres pour confirmer ce que tu affirmes ?

----------


## Traroth2

> On prend quelqu'un en CDD, a fais 3 mois renouvelables,


En fait, bien plus que a.

https://www.service-public.fr/profes...sdroits/F31211

Les CDD, a peut aller jusqu' 24 mois renouvelable, selon les cas.

----------


## Traroth2

> Tu connais beaucoup d'entreprises o tu peux avoir une visibilit  plus de 3 mois ? En dehors des grands chantiers je vois pas.
> 
> Mme dans notre branche o il y a du boulot (tant que t'es pas trop cher) la visibilit est pas norme.


il ne faut pas croire tout ce que disent les patrons. La plupart du temps, ils savent pertinemment ce qui va se passer  bien plus de 3 mois. Et on nous rabat constamment les oreilles sur les entrepreneurs qui "prennent des risques". En fait, ils ne sont pas si chauds que a, on dirait.

Mais surtout, a n'explique toujours pas pourquoi une entreprise devrait pouvoir procder  des licenciements conomiques alors qu'elle se porte bien. Parce que *si a ne va pas, elle a dj le droit de licencier*, je me sens con d'avoir  le rappeler !

----------


## Zirak

> On prend quelqu'un en CDD, a fais 3 mois renouvelables






> En fait, bien plus que a.
> 
> Les CDD, a peut aller jusqu' 24 mois renouvelable, selon les cas.







 ::aie::

----------


## kiprok

> Le truc drle, c'est qu'on parle beaucoup de mtallurgie, visiblement a a des avantages de bosser dans une industrie franaise "du pass"... Le genre d'industrie qu'on veut sauver  tout prix, on ne sait pas trop pourquoi d'ailleurs au fond.


Euh... Dans l'exemple on parlait entre autres de Thales et Safran. 
Je ne pense pas que tu puisses appeler a des industries "du pass"...  :8O:

----------


## Shirraz

> Il y a des diffrences entre branches, car il y a des boulots plus ou moins pnibles / durs physiquement... 
> 
> Et mme si certains secteurs se meurent, ceux qui y travaillent toujours n'ont pas forcment un boulot beaucoup plus facile qu'avant (et ne venez pas me parler de la prime charbon des cheminots, qui n'existe plus depuis longtemps, c'est juste un hoax).


Ca je suis d'accord, mais a n'a rien  voir les conventions... Une convention de branche concerne aussi bien les ouvriers que les cadres, elles ne font aucune distinctions entre les mtiers et leurs difficults... Ou les entreprises : est-ce la mme chose de travailler chez Sollac ou chez Thals ?? De plus, l'autre convention "ultra top" c'est la banque... Est-ce aussi dur de travailler dans une banque que dans une fonderie ? Bref, a n'a rien  voir avec la pnibilit... Juste avec des avantages acquis pour moults raisons qui ne sont absolument pas applicables  l'ensemble du monde du travail.

Qui plus est, si demain on nivle par le haut, qu'en sera-t-il des travails pnibles ? Ne vont-ils pas se sentir lss et non reconnus pour ce qu'ils supportent dans le cadre de leur travail ? On en reviendra  la mme situation en fin de compte, et au mme problme. D'o mon sentiment que le systme est bancal, et qu'au lieu de s'acharner  vouloir le sauver, ce qui laisse la porte grande ouverte  tout les dsavantages que le gouvernement X ou Y ou le MEDEF pourrait vouloir nous imposer, on pourrait peut-tre remettre les choses  plat et trouver une meilleure solution.

Oh, et t'as souvent vu tout ces syndicats "au fort pouvoir de grve" se dresser contre des "injustices" qui frappent ton domaine  toi ?? Non, tout simplement parce que a ne les concerne pas ou que a n'a pas une porte d'ordre nationale suffisamment intressante d'un point de vue politique. Enfin, aprs, dans l'IT on est sauv, y'a le modle de la Silicon Valley qui est tellement plus humain !!





> Maintenant, mettre tout le monde au mme niveau, moi je n'y vois pas d'inconvnient, si on se cale tous sur la convention mtallurgique, et pas sur SYNTEC, mais a bizarrement, que cela soit le gouvernement, ou le MEDEF, personne ne le propose, les "simplifications", les "reformes", ou autres, c'est toujours tir vers le bas, et au dtriment des salaris.


Et si elle tait rellement insoutenable ?? 





> Parce que les industries reste utile, on en a en France qui invente de nouveau matriaux, et perdre une industrie c'est aussi en perdre la comptence, j'ai vu un reportage sur les constructeurs automobiles qui exportaient en Europe de l'Est et des personnes disaient que le problme c'est qu'en faisant a on perd la comptence pour construire une auto, un jour des pays tel que le notre ne seront plus capable de produire ou de construire certaines choses et on sera dpendant de pays tranger qui eux en seront capables ... 
> 
> Je ne dis pas qu'il faut rouvrir toutes les industries mais en garder quelques unes afin de conserver les comptences et de continuer d'innover dans ce secteur, surtout que certaines industries comme la mtallurgie ont beau tre vielle comme le monde on a pas pour autant fini d'innover et de dcouvrir de nouveau matriaux.


Je parle des "combats pour Florange" et autres Goodyear qui sont toujours l'occasion d'une grve... Il arrive un point o si on est plus attractif ni sur les prix, ni sur la qualit, ma foi... Mais c'est gnial, en fin de compte avec qui vient de discuter le gouvernement de la Loi Travail ?? Les syndicats des raffineries... Eux peuvent faire bordel, donc eux on les reoit, mais sur quels critres le gouvernement et les syndicats d'un secteur reprsentant moins d'1% des salaris franais peuvent accepter de se rencontrer ?? 

Oh, et l'interdpendance, est-ce si grave ?? Ca te drange de te dire que 90% du monde est dpendant de l'Occident sur quasiment tout ?? Ces comptences ne disparaissent pas, d'un cot elle se transposent ailleurs, d'un autre elle volue pour faire plus pointus encore... On invente et on fabrique des fuses et des moteurs  ractions, tu penses vraiment que c'est dur de refaire une Dacia "si jamais on venait  en avoir besoin" ?? Puis c'est un peu comme les bretons et leurs porcs... "la qualit franaise" qu'ils appellent leur pauvres btes sur caillebotis. On peut aussi juste faire de la qualit, Rolls Royce, Aston Martin ou Ferrari ne font pas construire en Roumanie, et ils ne le feront sans doute jamais. Ca demande les mmes comptences, en beaucoup plus pointus que pour une Peugeot de srie, o est le problme si les comptences de Peugeot s'exportent ??

Et puis en fin de compte, ce qui me donne presque envie de vomir, c'est cette "supriorit" du travailleurs franais... "VIVE LE MADE IN FRANCE" !! Sauf que l'exportation d'une production  l'tranger est une aubaine plus qu'un mal. C'est exactement ce qui a permis  la Core et du Sud et  Tawan de passer en l'espace de vingts ans de "dictatures du tiers monde  l'agonie"  des dmocraties leaders dans le domaines de l'IT et des semi-conducteurs dans le top 20 des PIB mondiaux. Tout a parce que lorsque le Japon matrisait un domaine plus pointus en copiant sur l'Occident, il exportais les domaines "infrieures" vers ces pays... Qui aujourd'hui on export vers la Chine, le Vietnam ou la Thalande...

C'est aussi insens que toutes ces protestations lorsqu'il arrive malheur dans une usine chinoise ou Bangladaise : il serait formidable que des normes internationales existent ET soient appliqus pour assurer la scurit et la sant de ces travailleurs, mais au fond, tant que a nous permet d'acheter toujours plus et moins cher on s'en tamponne... Faut juste pas que a cre du chmage chez nous ou fasse les gros titres dans la presse, ce qui titille notre conscience dans notre canap. Mais qui sommes nous pour vouloir les priver de revenus parce que "a nous enlve le pain de la bouche" ou parce qu'ils n'ont pas la chance d'avoir nos avantages de pays riches ??

"Le travail franais aux franais" disaient Marchais... Ou dit Le Pen et les syndicats aujourd'hui... "Les beaux discours" quoi...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Tu connais beaucoup d'entreprises o tu peux avoir une visibilit  plus de 3 mois ? En dehors des grands chantiers je vois pas.
> 
> Mme dans notre branche o il y a du boulot (tant que t'es pas trop cher) la visibilit est pas norme.


Je suis d'autant plus d'accord avec toi que, quand j'avais mont ma SARL de micro informatique (pas SSCI, juste vente et assemblage) en 1986 ma banque me demandait des prvisions de chiffre d'affaire et marge brute pour les trois annes  venir alors que je n'avais mme pas encore vendu quoi que ce soit.

Non, l'exemple que je donne est pour une bote existante, dans un secteur moins versatile que l'informatique, en production/rparation/services qui ne se porte pas mal au point d'envisager de prendre un salari de plus. Mais elle se pose des questions et c'est normal. D'o mon petit algorithme.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Il y a des diffrences entre branches, car il y a des boulots plus ou moins pnibles / durs physiquement...


Allons, allons, ne nous voilons pas la face ! Il y a des boulots trs pnibles (les salaris de l'agriculture et du btiment) o leur "_branches_" sont passablement pourries. Non les branches les mieux nanties sont celles o il y a le plus de ractions radicales quand il y a un problme. En France, si on ne brle pas deux cars de flics en en ayant envoy un  l'hpital (mais ne pas oublier que c'est aussi vrai dans l'autre sens et ils ont des flash ball et des grenades de plus en plus dangereuses) on ne fait pas progresser les choses.

----------


## Zirak

> Oh, *et t'as souvent vu tout ces syndicats "au fort pouvoir de grve" se dresser contre des "injustices" qui frappent ton domaine  toi ??* Non, tout simplement parce que a ne les concerne pas ou que a n'a pas une porte d'ordre nationale suffisamment intressante d'un point de vue politique. Enfin, aprs, dans l'IT on est sauv, y'a le modle de la Silicon Valley qui est tellement plus humain !!
> 
> Je parle des "combats pour Florange" et autres Goodyear qui sont toujours l'occasion d'une grve... Il arrive un point o si on est plus attractif ni sur les prix, ni sur la qualit, ma foi... Mais c'est gnial, en fin de compte avec qui vient de discuter le gouvernement de la Loi Travail ?? Les syndicats des raffineries... Eux peuvent faire bordel, donc eux on les reoit, mais sur quels critres le gouvernement et *les syndicats d'un secteur reprsentant moins d'1% des salaris franais peuvent accepter de se rencontrer ??*


Euh, tu sais que la CGT (ou n'importe quel syndicat), n'est pas affili  un mtier prcisment hein ? 

Tu peux tre syndicalis chez qui tu veux, et si les syndicats ne se bougent pas pour ma branche, c'est tout simplement car on ne les sollicitent pas assez.

Le problme de l'IT, c'est qu'en dehors de quelques boites d'diteurs, on est un nombre limit par boite, on ne communique pas forcment assez entre nous car souvent (pour les prestas), on est dispers chez les clients, etc etc, c'est dur d'organiser des trucs quand ton service reprsente que dalle de la masse salariale, et qu'en plus, ton boulot ne fait pas spcialement parti du cur de mtier de l'entreprise, et que ta grve ne gnera strictement personne...  ::D: 

La CGT n'est pas le syndicat des raffineries, c'est un syndicat parmi d'autre, qui a lanc des mouvements de grve dans les raffineries, mais cela aurait pu tre fait par la CFDT ou un autre syndicat, a serait revenu strictement au mme.

La c'est juste que la CGT, battant un peu de l'aile, en profite pour faire un peu de buzz.





> D'o mon sentiment que le systme est bancal, et qu'au lieu de s'acharner  vouloir le sauver, ce qui laisse la porte grande ouverte  tout les dsavantages que le gouvernement X ou Y ou le MEDEF pourrait vouloir nous imposer, on pourrait peut-tre remettre les choses  plat et trouver une meilleure solution.


Bah ils veulent tout faire sauter, je ne vois pas ce que tu veux de plus comme "remise  plat" ?  ::aie:: 

On sera effectivement tous plus gaux, au raz des pquerettes...

----------


## frantzgac

> Pourquoi vouloir systmatiquement relier la politique  l'conomie ?


Peut tre parce que lors de mes tudes de sciences conomiques la matire principale tait "conomie politique" (le prof tait Alain Jessua)
Il n'y a rien de systmatique dans ma position. Mais pourquoi sparer le commerce que font les hommes et leur comportement social ?

----------


## Shirraz

> Euh, tu sais que la CGT (ou n'importe quel syndicat), n'est pas affili  un mtier prcisment hein ?
> 
> Tu peux tre syndicalis chez qui tu veux, et si les syndicats ne se bougent pas pour ma branche, c'est tout simplement car on ne les sollicitent pas assez.


Oui, et ?? Pourquoi ne sont-ils pas sollicits ?? Quel poids ils auraient de toutes manires par rapport aux syndicats des raffineries, des transports de fret ou des transports en commun...

On le voit dj que lorsque c'est les profs qui font grve, tout le monde s'en tape parce qu'au fond a pose pas vraiment de problme, a emmerde les parents mais du point de vue conomique et frustration gnial l'impact est nul, alors qu'ils peuvent potentiellement faire grve pour des sujets tout autant voire plus importants... Quoi qu'il arrive, il y'a toujours besoin des branches qui font la part belle aux syndicats, et qui ont dj les meilleurs conventions. Le reste "osef" quoi. Y'a les compagnie arienne, mais elles elles ont du poids parce que tout de mme, empcher les Franais d'aller en vacances c'est tout de mme plus grave que l'ducation !! Une grve dans le btiment, quel effet ?? Convention pourrie du coup...

Et ceux qui ont les meilleurs conventions n'ont jamais fait grve pour que ceux qui en ont de moins bonnes soient mieux logs... Non, ils en font lorsque la leur est potentiellement en danger, en se servant cette fois des plus mal lotis...





> La c'est juste que la CGT, battant un peu de l'aile, en profite pour faire un peu de buzz.



C'est ce que je disais... C'est de la pure politique, en plus de dfense de leurs propres intrts. Mais on emballe a dans un beau paquet altruiste, et a braille devant les camras "nous au moins on se bat pour ceux qui n'ont pas le courage de faire grve !!"

Le soucis de la politique, c'est que pour convaincre la masse, il faut soit lui offrir "plus", soit lui dmontrer par A + B que si ils ne font pas moins, c'est de toutes faons "les autres" (le terrible travailleur tranger ou la vicieuse mondialisation) qui finiront par tout garder. Les syndicats choisissent la premire position, le gouvernement la deuxime... Enfin, de prime abord, au fond c'est les mmes discours, et au lieu de trouver une "vraie solution", on est pris en sandwich entre les politiciens de mtier et les politiciens de syndicats (qui sont finalement des politiciens de mtier pour certains, vu que leur seul fonction est d'tre syndicaliste).

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, et ?? Pourquoi ne sont-ils pas sollicits ?? Quel poids ils auraient de toutes manires par rapport aux syndicats des raffineries, des transports de fret ou des transports en commun...


Tu n'as pas compris ce que j'ai dit.

Il n'y a pas un syndicat par type de branche ou de mtier, la CGT des raffineries, c'est la mme CGT que pour les profs, ou pour un dveloppeur, donc il n'y a pas d'histoire d'avoir plus ou moins de poids par rapport aux autres syndicats.


Quand au poids, ce n'est pas une question de syndicat, tu peux avoir une grve des raffineries ou de n'importe quel entreprise, mme sans syndicat d'impliqu (ou mme si personne n'est syndiqu dans ta boite).

Le seul "poids" d'un mouvement, correspond au nombre de personnes voulant suivre ou non ce mouvement. Si tous les syndicats appellent  la grve, mais qu'aucun salari ne la fait, le poids du mouvement sera nul / zro / rien / que dalle.

Et pourquoi ils ne sont pas sollicits ? Quest-ce que j'en sais moi, c'est aux dev de les solliciter si ils en ont besoin, si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est que malgr notre convention Syntec, nous ne sommes pas si  plaindre que cela ? Ou alors, c'est que comme je le disais, les devs, on est tellement peu, et tellement parpills, que c'est pratiquement impossible d'organiser un truc.

Il faudrait une grve nationale des dveloppeurs (et encore), mais sur un lieu prcisment, cela ne servirait  rien.

Exemple  2 balles : dans ma boite, on est 2 devs, et le corps de mtier de l'entreprise n'a rien  voir avec le dev. Si on fait grve tous les deux, la direction en aura strictement rien  faire (car on sera 2 sur 80/100 personnes, et que si notre service ne tourne pas, cela n'empche personne de bosser).

Maintenant, vu qu'au niveau des devs, on est tous un peu chacun dans son coin, c'est difficile d'organiser des choses  grande chelle, comme pour les profs ou la SNCF par exemple. 






> On le voit dj que lorsque c'est les profs qui font grve, tout le monde s'en tape parce qu'au fond a pose pas vraiment de problme, a emmerde les parents mais du point de vue conomique et frustration gnial l'impact est nul, alors qu'ils peuvent potentiellement faire grve pour des sujets tout autant voire plus importants...


Bah les profs qui font grves, au lieu de rester chez eux, ou  glander devant l'tablissement, ils n'ont qu' bloquer des routes, ou des raffineries  ::aie:: 

Et puis c'est un peu toujours pareil, si au lieu de gueuler aprs les gens qui font grves (car effectivement "on en a rien  foutre"), on leur montrait un peu de soutien, ils auraient plus de chances d'obtenir ce qu'ils veulent et donc que les mouvements durent moins longtemps.

Enfin bon, la c'est un peu hors propos, dans le cas prsent, les grves / blocages, c'est pour modifier la loi *pour tout le monde*, ce n'est pas une grve des mecs qui bossent dans les raffineries, juste pour obtenir des avantages pour eux...

----------


## celi66

ce qu'il faudrait vraiment, est une reforme totale de la loi travail avec toutes les parties concerns, pour autant que le gouvernement veut bien s'attabler, il faut reprendre les discussions depuis la base. ::?:

----------


## AoCannaille

> ce qu'il faudrait vraiment, est une reforme totale de la loi travail avec toutes les parties concerns, pour autant que le gouvernement veut bien s'attabler, il faut reprendre les discussions depuis la base.


Et bien je pense qu'il faudra attendre au mieu 2/3 ans pour que ce soit possible. Parce qu'on parle de la CGT, Mais cot MEDEF c'est pas mieux et le gouvernement aide pas vraiment.

Ce combo Gataz / Martinez / Valls ne peut intrinsquement rien donner de bon. Un gros tas de couillons.

----------


## LSMetag

> Mais qu'est-ce que vous avez tous  rpter que si les patrons n'embauchent pas c'est que a va leur tre impossible pour eux  dbaucher.
> 
> Donc 1) on tudie rellement le besoin projet dans les proches annes  venir 2) On prend quelqu'un en CDD, a fais 3 mois renouvelables, je pense qu'au bout de 6 mois on est capable de savoir si a) le nouveau poste de travail est justifi, b) la personne en CDD est  la hauteur et peut passer en CDI. si a = oui et b = non on trouve une autre personne. Si a = non mme si b = oui on arrte les frais. Il n'y a aucun recours aux prud'hommes l dedans. Faudrait pas jouer aux figaronautes.
> 
> Et si le dit patron n'est pas capable de faire la projection prcite, qu'il change de job.


Par exprience, le patron prfrera multiplier les CDD renouvelables. Il y a mme des personnes qui sont toujours en CDD au bout de 3 ans, avec des renouvellements successifs. Avec le CDD ils ont de la visibilit. Par contre, l'employ, lui, n'a pas droit aux crdits...

----------


## LSMetag

> Et tu aurais des donnes chiffres pour confirmer ce que tu affirmes ?


Je n'ai pas de chiffres mais j'ai vu un certain nombre de cas o les ex-employs, avec d'excellents avocats, gagnent aux prudhommes alors que le patron n'tait pas du tout voyou. Ca concerne d'ailleurs surtout les PME, celles qui ont le plus  perdre.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Loi travail : la CGT n'exige plus le retrait de l'article 2 pour revenir  la table des ngociations*
*le chef de ltat est dtermin  voir la loi travail applique   * 

Tandis que  la CGT a continu ses multiplies actions de grve dans divers secteurs de l'conomie, ce qui a valu  la CGT de se faire taxer de  preneurs dotages  par le Premier ministre Manuel Valls, Philippe Martinez, le secrtaire gnral de la CGT, avait dclar que la seule issue au conflit tait le retrait de la loi Travail.

Mettant un peu deau dans son vin, le chef du gouvernement sest ravis et a dit tre toujours dispos  la discussion, affirmant que  la porte est ouverte . Il aurait dailleurs appel Philippe Martinez ce samedi 28 mai, comme ce dernier la confirm dimanche dernier pendant lmission  Aujourdhui en France  :  jai eu pour la premire fois en deux mois un appel du Premier ministre. Cest plutt mieux quand il nest pas dans une posture !  a-t-il affirm. Et de rappeler  quaprs une runion dbut mars dernier , la CGT navait plus eu  de son ni dimage  venant de Matignon. 

Il a cependant tenu  garder secret lobjet de la conversation. Nanmoins, il a dclar  il faut que le gouvernement soit plus attentif  ce qui se passe , prcisant  quil faut revenir sur l'article 2 de la loi Travail, tel qu'il est. Quand la colonne vertbrale n'est pas bonne, il faut l'enlever .

 Larticle 2 sur linversion des normes, cest a le point de blocage , a-t-il dclar, tablissant ce point comme prambule  la reprise dun dialogue avec le gouvernement. Il a galement avanc quil faut  rediscuter du licenciement conomique, du primtre, des accords de comptitivit . Il sest montr daccord avec certains points :  le compte personnel dactivit, on peut avancer, il faut aussi rediscuter de la mdecine du travail, amliorer les droits des salaris avec plus de reprsentants dans les entreprises .  Je dis  Manuel Valls quil y a plusieurs solutions pour arrter les blocages et les mobilisations. La premire, cest de suspendre le processus. On discute, on amliore. Cest ce quon dit depuis le dbut ! 

Pourtant, lors dun dbat sur RTL avec Laurent Berger, le patron de la CFDT, Philippe Martinez a dclar tre prt   revenir  la table des ngociations , prcisant quaucun pralable ntait ncessaire pour le faire. En clair, le syndicat ne fait plus du retrait de larticle 2 une condition pour pouvoir retourner aux ngociations.

 La majorit des Franais estime que cette loi n'est pas bonne. La balle est dans le camp du gouvernement , a-t-il assur en ajoutant qu'il tait ncessaire de discuter de l'inversion de la hirarchie des normes, du primtre des licenciements, des accords de comptitivit par anticipation et des rfrendums en entreprise. 

De son ct, Franois Hollande a affirm ce mardi que le projet de loi Travail, tait  une loi de progrs utile  notre pays  qui  ne sera pas retir  :  la philosophie et les principes de l'article 2 seront maintenus . 

Pour le chef de ltat, l'article 2, qui consacre la primaut de l'accord d'entreprise sur la convention de branche en matire d'amnagement du temps de travail,  prvoit que l'accord d'entreprise, pour tre valide, devra tre approuv par les syndicats qui reprsentent une majorit de salaris. C'est un verrou trs srieux .

 Ce texte assure de meilleures performances pour les entreprises et offre des droits nouveaux aux salaris. C'est parce que c'est une loi de progrs utile  notre pays que je considre qu'il est ncessaire de le mener jusqu' son terme  a-t-il dclar. 

Lundi, Pierre Gattaz, prsident du Medef, a mis de l'huile sur le feu en accusant des syndicalistes CGT de se comporter comme  des voyous   et  des terroristes . Le patron des patrons a invit le gouvernement  ne pas cder  au chantage, aux violences,  l'intimidation,  la terreur . Manuel Valls a publiquement condamn ces propos et la CGT a dcid de porter plainte.

Source : RTL (vido), Sud Ouest (Franois Hollande), le Parisien

----------


## Zirak

Bon le titre "bon patron", c'est un point de vue parmi d'autres, je partage surtout pour le discours du-dit patron.

----------


## Mat.M

> Peut tre parce que lors de mes tudes de sciences conomiques la matire principale tait "conomie politique" (le prof tait Alain Jessua)
> Il n'y a rien de systmatique dans ma position. Mais pourquoi sparer le commerce que font les hommes et leur comportement social ?


je suis d'accord l'Economie a influe sur le social.
Mais avant de mlanger la politique et l'Economie ( de march ) il faudrait d'abord que les entreprises franaises soient capables de faire du business.
ma remarque ne semble pas comprise : les sciences conomiques a demeure trop thorique pour moi.
Les Amricains les anglo-saxons, les asiatiques ils sont fichent totalement des sciences conomiques et sociales, le plus important c'est que l'entreprise a rapporte de l'argent. ::mrgreen::

----------


## yento

> il ne faut pas croire tout ce que disent les patrons. La plupart du temps, ils savent pertinemment ce qui va se passer  bien plus de 3 mois. Et on nous rabat constamment les oreilles sur les entrepreneurs qui "prennent des risques". En fait, ils ne sont pas si chauds que a, on dirait.


C'est exceptionnel d'avoir une visibilit et une garantie d'activit de nombreux mois  l'avance. S'ajoute  cela que le temps de faire passer des entretiens, paperasse et pravis, a demande dj plusieurs mois de visibilit avant mme de commencer quoi que ce soit.

( Sans vouloir tout ramener  moi, je suis potentiellement la seule et unique personne prsente sur ce sujet qui a une visibilit sur plus de 6 mois. Et c'est la premiere fois que je vois a dans une entreprise. )

----------


## Zirak

> C'est exceptionnel d'avoir une visibilit et une garantie d'activit de nombreux mois  l'avance. S'ajoute  cela que le temps de faire passer des entretiens, paperasse et pravis, a demande dj plusieurs mois de visibilit avant mme de commencer quoi que ce soit.
> 
> ( Sans vouloir tout ramener  moi, je suis potentiellement la seule et unique personne prsente sur ce sujet qui a une visibilit sur plus de 6 mois. Et c'est la premiere fois que je vois a dans une entreprise. )


Et pourtant, la patron dans la vido ci-dessous, dit que c'est justement le boulot des patrons d'avoir cette visibilit et que si un patron embauche un gars sans avoir cette visibilit, et qu'il se rend compte 3 mois aprs qu'il n'a plus besoin de lui, c'est le patron qui a mal fait son job, et le mec embauch n'a pas a pay pour a.

Dans la plupart des cas, ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un manque de visibilit, mais une volont de ne penser qu' court terme pour faire rentrer l'argent au plus vite.


Etre patron cela ne se rsume pas  avoir une ide, et/ou des fonds pour la mettre en uvre, tout le monde n'est pas capable de "grer" une entreprise comme il faut. En fait, j'ai l'impression que certains patrons, veulent un assouplissement sur les licenciements et le reste, seulement pour palier  leur propre incomptence et  leurs mauvaises dcisions.

----------


## renoo

> Et pourtant, la patron dans la vido ci-dessous, dit que c'est justement le boulot des patrons d'avoir cette visibilit et que si un patron embauche un gars sans avoir cette visibilit, et qu'il se rend compte 3 mois aprs qu'il n'a plus besoin de lui, c'est le patron qui a mal fait son job, et le mec embauch n'a pas a pay pour a.


Et dans ce cas, il dit qu'il garde les mecs et qu'il ne se paye pas pendant 6 mois. Cela risque de mettre en danger sa boite (et tous les autres emplois), cela n'est possible que si il embauche que quelques personnes (une si il se paye pareil), cela ne rsout pas le problme (que se passe t'il aprs 6 mois ?), cela peut signifier aussi qu'il ne se lance que si il est parfaitement sur que ca va marcher, alors que parfois il faut essayer, se tromper et recommencer diffremment... Dans un projet exprimental de 6 mois, l'employeur assume un risque de 6 mois de salaire plus des indemnits, on ne peut pas lui demander de garantir un emploi  vie (avec quel argent ?).

----------


## Zirak

> Et dans ce cas, il dit qu'il garde les mecs et qu'il ne se paye pas pendant 6 mois. Cela risque de mettre en danger sa boite (et tous les autres emplois), cela n'est possible que si il embauche que quelques personnes (une si il se paye pareil), cela ne rsout pas le problme (que se passe t'il aprs 6 mois ?), cela peut signifier aussi qu'il ne se lance que si il est parfaitement sur que ca va marcher, alors que parfois il faut essayer, se tromper et recommencer diffremment... Dans un projet exprimental de 6 mois, l'employeur assume un risque de 6 mois de salaire plus des indemnits, on ne peut pas lui demander de garantir un emploi  vie (avec quel argent ?).


Bah dans un projet exprimental de 6 mois, tu prends un mec en CDD de 6 mois, et pas en CDI. Problme rsolu...  ::mrgreen:: 

Si tu n'as qu'une vision  3 mois, tu ne prends pas un mec en CDI, tu prends un mec en CDD (quitte  lui faire un CDD de 6 mois), si au bout des 3 mois la charge baisse bah tu te coltine  payer le mec que 3 mois (voir 0 si tu as fait direct un CDD de 3 mois) et tu ne le renouvelle pas, et tu es tout  fait dans la lgalit, soit si la charge de travail est toujours l, tu peux ventuellement le passer en CDI ou renouveler le CDD dans le doute.


Bref, actuellement, on peut trs bien grer ces problmes d'embauche avec faible visibilit, encore faut-il que le patron prenne les bonnes dcisions, comme le dit ce monsieur dans la vido.

----------


## renoo

> Bah dans un projet exprimental de 6 mois, tu prends un mec en CDD de 6 mois, et pas en CDI. Problme rsolu... 
> 
> Si tu n'as qu'une vision  3 mois, tu ne prends pas un mec en CDI, tu prends un mec en CDD (quitte  lui faire un CDD de 6 mois), si au bout des 3 mois la charge baisse bah tu te coltine  payer le mec que 3 mois (voir 0 si tu as fait direct un CDD de 3 mois) et tu ne le renouvelle pas, et tu es tout  fait dans la lgalit, soit si la charge de travail est toujours l, tu peux ventuellement le passer en CDI ou renouveler le CDD dans le doute.


Oui tu peux aussi passer par une SSII ou une socit d'interim, mais par ailleurs, les licenciements conomiques existent aujourd'hui et un employeur as le droit de faire des licenciements conomiques si la situation est mauvaise en respectant un certain formalisme et certaines rgles. Pour ma part, j'avais t embauch en candidature spontane (donc sans visibilit, et sans projet dfini) dans le pass et les premiers mois j'avais pas grand chose  faire.

----------


## YoloViking

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> Dans l'article sur ce forum, il est bien stipul qu'une priode d'astreinte ncessite une compensation financire ou de repos. *Par contre*, si il n'y a pas d'intervention, la priode peut tre considre comme une priode de repos *quotidien*. Par exemple, aujourd'hui, on doit avoir 11 heures de repos entre deux journes de travail. Ben l on peut faire : 1 journe de travail, 11 heures d'astreinte et enchainer sur une journe de travail si il n'y a pas eu d'intervention pendant la priode d'astreinte (ce que je trouve dbile puisqu'une priode d'astreinte n'est pas vraiment de tout repos mais allez dire a  ceux qui refont le droit...). Donc la contrepartie financire ou repos est quand mme due par l'employeur.
> 
> TL;DR : la priode d'astreinte donne toujours lieu  une contrepartie financire ou de repos. Par contre, la priode de "non intervention" n'est pas prise en compte dans le temps de travail hebdo.


C'est marrant car j'ai fais des astreintes. 1semaine par mois je faisais mon travail quotidien de 10h-18h et je me connectais de 20h  8h en astreinte  distance (helpdesk quoi).

Mais les DRH insistaient que si j'avais un appel  n'importe quelle heure, cela ne cassait pas mon repos quotidien (de 11h) et que je n'avais pas  les rattraper.

Bon, cela s'est fini en bras de fer et ils ont perdu 4 technicien car on tait tous extnu...

Donc, mon quipe & moi aviont raison ? Si j'avais reu un appel pendant mon astreinte, j'avais un gain d'horaire de rattrapage ?

Merci

----------


## Chauve souris

> Par exprience, le patron prfrera multiplier les CDD renouvelables. Il y a mme des personnes qui sont toujours en CDD au bout de 3 ans, avec des renouvellements successifs. Avec le CDD ils ont de la visibilit. Par contre, l'employ, lui, n'a pas droit aux crdits...


Ce qui est interdit par l'actuelle loi du travail, justement. Afin d'viter ce genre d'abus. Le CDD est une espce d'auto-intrim. Pour une tche ponctuelle ou un temps limit le salari doit tre comptent et oprationnel tout de suite. Ce qui lui valait,  l'poque, d'tre mieux pay que celui qui tait permanent. Si la loi laisse faire les pratiques patronales que tu cites c'est qu'elle se range sur les gosmes du MEDEF. Ceci dit le salari aux CDD  perpt peut aller porter cela devant les prud'hommes.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Et pourtant, la patron dans la vido ci-dessous, dit que c'est justement le boulot des patrons d'avoir cette visibilit et que si un patron embauche un gars sans avoir cette visibilit, et qu'il se rend compte 3 mois aprs qu'il n'a plus besoin de lui, c'est le patron qui a mal fait son job, et le mec embauch n'a pas a pay pour a.
> 
> Dans la plupart des cas, ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un manque de visibilit, mais une volont de ne penser qu' court terme pour faire rentrer l'argent au plus vite.
> 
> 
> Etre patron cela ne se rsume pas  avoir une ide, et/ou des fonds pour la mettre en uvre, tout le monde n'est pas capable de "grer" une entreprise comme il faut. En fait, j'ai l'impression que certains patrons, veulent un assouplissement sur les licenciements et le reste, seulement pour palier  leur propre incomptence et  leurs mauvaises dcisions.


Exactement ! C'est d'ailleurs la mentalit de ceux que j'appelle les "_figaronautes_" : tous les torts ne peuvent venir que des salaris (surtout quand ils se rvoltent). Or si les patrons sont incomptents, on voit, au niveau du CAC 40, qu'ils ont une retraite chapeau avec parachute en or. Pour leurs salaris c'est le plan social et la certitude de ne pas trouver le moindre job ne fut-ce qu'en fonction de leur ge.

Si, depuis les annes 70, la France est en liquidation industrielle, avec la sollicitude de l'empire ricain qui ne veut pas de concurrence (c-f Maurice Allais) cette carence n'est porte que par le patronat, nullement par les salaris. Si une grande bote comme la Thomson a t infichue de construire des PC  l'poque o quelques ingnieurs tawanais le pouvaient, ce n'est pas la faute des salaris. Et bis repetita pour le textile du Nord, l'alimentaire, les machines outils, les tracteurs, les engins de chantiers, etc. Seul le militaroindustriel a chapp  cette liquidation. Mais les travailleurs de ce secteur n'en sont nullement les consommateurs (il vaut mieux viter d'ailleurs  ::aie:: ). Rien  voir avec leurs collgues des usines Ford.

Et l'unique proccupation des gouvernements UMPS qui se sont succds depuis les annes 70 n'a t que de ratiboiser les acquis des travailleurs. Avec la gauche, la premire mesure du gouvernement Maurois a t de rduire l'indemnisation ASSEDIC que cela soit en valeur et en temps. De plus il y avait une petite indemnisation complmentaire appele "_allocation de fin de droits_" qui a t supprime. Ce qui fait qu'au bout de trois mois le chmeur ne recevait plus un kopeck. Merci la gauche et les "_socialistes_". Au point que, voyant des municipalits de "_droite_" prendre sur elles d'indemniser les chmeurs fin de droit de leur commune, Rocard s'est dit que, trop c'tait trop, et il a alors cr le RMI, se disant qu'avec ce dernier, quivalent,  l'poque,  un demi SMIC et les petits boulots au noir que pouvait trouver un chmeur dbrouillard, celui-ci pouvait chapper  la grande misre. Rocard d'ailleurs, et en apart, tait assez favorable au revenu d'existence. 

La mesurette des 35 heures avait pour but avou de crer des postes de travail, mais le gain en production et en gestion par l'informatique croissante de cette poque et la robotisation des industries restantes n'a servi  rien d'autre qu' faire hurler le patronat qui hurle toujours depuis qu'on a rduit le travail de 70 heures par semaine et que les enfants n'taient plus astreints  pousser les wagonnets dans les mines. Mme aujourd'hui ils ne s'en sont pas encore remis. C'est comme le mariage gay. Alors qu'il est pass, comme une lettre  la poste, avec le gouvernement GB conservateur de Tony Blair ainsi que, en Amrique du sud, en Argentine, Brsil, Uruguay et, tout rcemment, Colombie qui sont pourtant des pays bien plus cathos que la France. Mais ceci est un autre dbat.

Bien sr les gouvernements UMPS successifs n'ont jamais rvalu le RMI et il a cess d'tre un minimum social. Les Conseils Gnraux, responsables du RMI, trouvaient toutes sortes de prtextes pour en radier un maximum, plus proccups de trouver allocations et logements gratuits  leurs "_sans papiers_". J'en parle en connaissance de cause avec le CG de Haute-Garonne (tendance PS et trotskystes). Lequel m'a vid du RMI au prtexte que "_je ne recherchais pas assez de travail_", bien sr, eux n'avait rien  me proposer (ce n'est juste qu'un service payeur) et, de plus, pass 55 ans, j'tais officiellement "_dispens de recherche d'emploi_" par l'ANPE considrant,  juste titre, que les chmeurs de nos ges taient compltement inembauchables. Et, petit avantage pour eux, je disparaissais des embtantes statistiques du "_nombre des chmeurs_".

Voila, par ces faits qui n'ont rien de personnel, ce que j'appelle, de marxiste faon, "_l'analyse concrte d'une situation concrte_". Tout le reste n'est que du bla-bla idologique de gens tellement formats qu'ils sont incapables de sortir, ne fut-ce qu'intellectuellement, de ce systme qui ne marche plus (si tant est qu'il a march un jour).

----------


## Dogueson

> Et pourtant, la patron dans la vido ci-dessous, dit que c'est justement le boulot des patrons d'avoir cette visibilit et que si un patron embauche un gars sans avoir cette visibilit, et qu'il se rend compte 3 mois aprs qu'il n'a plus besoin de lui, c'est le patron qui a mal fait son job, et le mec embauch n'a pas a pay pour a.
> 
> Dans la plupart des cas, ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un manque de visibilit, mais une volont de ne penser qu' court terme pour faire rentrer l'argent au plus vite.
> 
> 
> Etre patron cela ne se rsume pas  avoir une ide, et/ou des fonds pour la mettre en uvre, tout le monde n'est pas capable de "grer" une entreprise comme il faut. En fait, j'ai l'impression que certains patrons, veulent un assouplissement sur les licenciements et le reste, seulement pour palier  leur propre incomptence et  leurs mauvaises dcisions.


Le patron de cette vido l'est depuis 2015, a me parait un peu court pour faire la leon  toute la profession mais passons.
Concernant la visibilit, il y a dix ans dans le btiment, j'avais toujours au moins 8 mois de commandes fermes devant moi. Aujourd'hui, les cycles de passation de commande et l'tat gnral du march ont fait que ce carnet de commandes est descendu  1 ou 2 mois, (et souvent moins chez beaucoup de confrres). Cela n'a pas forcment d'incidence sur les effectifs en CDI car on arrive quand mme  avoir le volume suffisant sur l'anne, nanmoins c'est forcment un frein  l'embauche  long terme. Et quand une surcharge se produit, il est finalement bien moins risqu de faire des heures supps ou de recourir aux intrimaires ou aux CDD. Et quand il y a sous-charge, dans une petite boite, le premier rflexe n'est pas de licencier, ce qui serait aberrant car une perte de savoir-faire, mais de se serrer la ceinture (le salaire du patron est le premier  passer  la trappe), de tirer sur les paiements fournisseurs, de ngocier des facilits de trsorerie avec la banque, etc...
L ou je rejoins le patron de la vido, c'est que cette loi est encore une fois totalement hors sujet. Les gisements d'emploi sont dans les TPE/PME qui ont besoin de souplesse pour se dvelopper parce que ce sont des structures fragiles qui tombent trs vite. Or il n'y pas plus de souplesse qu'avant avec cette loi. Quant  l'article 2, les accords d'entreprises ncessitent l'accord des syndicats majoritaires sauf que dans les TPE/PME, les syndicats, il n'y en a pas ou peu (pas plus chez les salaris que chez les patrons d'ailleurs) surtout chez les TPE. Donc l'utilit...
Tant que les lois seront conues par des narques et ngocies selon les revendications du Medef (qui ne reprsente vraiment que les 2000 plus grosses entreprises) et des syndicats de salaris qui n'ont pour adhrents que des fonctionnaires et des salaris de ces mmes grosses boites, on n'ira pas loin.

----------


## yento

> Et pourtant, la patron dans la vido ci-dessous, dit que c'est justement le boulot des patrons d'avoir cette visibilit et que si un patron embauche un gars sans avoir cette visibilit, et qu'il se rend compte 3 mois aprs qu'il n'a plus besoin de lui, c'est le patron qui a mal fait son job, et le mec embauch n'a pas a pay pour a.
> 
> Dans la plupart des cas, ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un manque de visibilit, mais une volont de ne penser qu' court terme pour faire rentrer l'argent au plus vite.
> 
> Etre patron cela ne se rsume pas  avoir une ide, et/ou des fonds pour la mettre en uvre, tout le monde n'est pas capable de "grer" une entreprise comme il faut. En fait, j'ai l'impression que certains patrons, veulent un assouplissement sur les licenciements et le reste, seulement pour palier  leur propre incomptence et  leurs mauvaises dcisions.


Le patron subit le march sur lequel il opre. Quand un client de SSII passe un appel d'offres  5 socits en mme temps, la SSII n'a AUCUNE certitude de le remporter. Quand une PME vend du logiciel par abonnement mensuel sur le cloud, les clients peuvent abandonner le produit n'importe quand. 

L seule raison qui fait que mon entreprise (et quelques rares autres) peuvent viser  moyen termes. C'est un CEO d'exception, un objectif clair et unique pour l'entreprise, et au moins $10 millions cash pour soutenir la vision et la croissance. Le tout combins obligatoirement sur un march avec un potentiel norme et suffisant pour soutenir 5-10% de croissance en moyenne par mois sur une longue priode.

C'est des conditions qui sont absolument exceptionnelles. C'est presque un miracle qu'elles soient parfois rassembles ensembles. 

Et mme avec tout a, il suffirait d'un changement d'une rgulation ou d'une petite loi dans UN pays pour bloquer toute possibilit d'y oprer.

Oprer une entreprise c'est un parcours du combattant sem d'embuches, avec l'incertitude permanente de savoir quelle sera la prochaine preuve. Le manque de visibilit et lincertitude ce n'est pas un mode de vie voulu, c'est un risque permanent dont on se passerait bien.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Loi Travail : les snateurs suppriment les 35 heures de travail par semaine*
*et ramnent la dure lgale de travail  39 heures hebdomadaires*

Pourquoi les Franais devraient-ils travailler moins que leurs voisins de lEurope ? Cest probablement la question que se sont pose les snateurs en Commission des affaires sociales qui se sont penchs sur le projet la loi Travail ce mercredi 1er juin. 

Estimant que la dure annuelle de travail des Franais (1536 heures) est plus faible que celle des autres grands dEurope, notamment lAllemagne (1580 heures) et le Royaume-Uni (1637 heures), les snateurs ont adopt un amendement qui supprime tout simplement les 35 heures de travail par semaine. Celui-ci va ramener galement la dure lgale de travail  39 heures hebdomadaires, soit une dure de travail annuelle de 1790 heures.

Cette information qui a commenc  faire le tour de la toile franaise a t galement reprise par Mdiapart qui confirme son authenticit.

Rappelons que la loi Travail a dj soulev des contestations et grves dans certains secteurs dactivits en France notamment les raffineries, les transports, l'nergie et les mines, les zones portuaires ou encore le secteur ferroviaire. Elle a t adopte sans vote en premire lecture par lAssemble nationale et le vote de la motion de censure nayant eu que 246 voix favorables contre les 288 requises, a t un chec. Pourquoi donc en rajouter alors que les Franais dnoncent de mauvaises conditions de travail ?

Le texte vot par les snateurs en Commission des affaires sociales devrait arriver en sance le 13 juin pour deux semaines de dbats avant de revenir chez les dputs pour une seconde lecture.

Sources : LExpress, Mdiapart,

----------


## RyzenOC

1) C'est pas trs grave car de toute faon personne ne bosse que 35H, on lgalise ce qu'il se fait dj... mais adieux les RTT !
2) Les snateurs bossent t'il au moins 35 heures ?

3) Pourquoi on se compare seulement avec nos voisins europen ?, autant aller plus loin et faire comme les coren (du sud) et les Japonais ! En plus avec les taux de suicide lev sa fera moins de retraite a pay.

----------


## Miary

* Loi Travail : la CGT annonce une grve reconductible dans 16 des 19 centrales nuclaires franaises* 
* Elle demande des coupures cibles dlectricit et de gaz* 

Aprs lappel tlphonique du Premier ministre, samedi dernier, le ton a chang du ct de la CGT (Confdration gnrale du travail). Daprs son secrtaire gnral, lheure nest plus au retrait, mais  la rvision de larticle 2. Mais une rcente interview du patron du Medef a mis de lhuile sur le feu. Ce dernier a en effet trait les grvistes de  minorits qui se comportent comme des terroristes . La CGT a donc dcid de renforcer les blocages en votant pour une grve reconductible, jeudi, dans 16 des 19 centrales nuclaires.

*Des arrts de travail dune heure minimum dans les centrales nuclaires* 

Les mouvements de grve sintensifient. Aprs les transports et les raffineries, cest maintenant au tour des centrales nuclaires. La fdration CGT Mines nergie a annonc que 16 des 19 centrales nuclaires franaises entreront en grve jeudi. Larrt de travail est de 6 heures  Civaux. La centrale nuclaire de Bugey fermera 4 heures, celle de Cruas arrtera ses activits pendant 8 heures et enfin la grve durera 16 heures dans la centrale nuclaire de Blayais. Les employs des centrales nuclaires de Belleville, Cattenom, Chooz, Dampierre, Flamanville et Paluel, quant  eux, seront en grve pendant 24 heures. 

Pour le moment, on ne sait pas si lampleur de ces baisses de production sera la mme que lors de la dernire journe nationale daction contre la loi Travail. En effet, ce jour-l, la CGT a annonc une baisse de production de 6000 MW. Mais au-del de larrt des activits, la CGT a demand  ce que les coupures dlectricit et de gaz soient cibles, en visant les services de ltat et les locaux du Medef. Elle demande aussi la coupure dlectricit dans les parcs oliens et les radars routiers. La FNME-CGT a aussi demand, via un communiqu, de remettre en service les clients coups pour impays. 

*Et du ct des transports ?* 

La grve au niveau des transports continue galement. Ainsi trois syndicats lancent un appel  des grves reconductibles, ayant ainsi perturb le trafic SNCF. Il faut savoir que la raison de ces grves ne concerne pas seulement la loi Travail. Chez Unsa ferroviaire, il y a aussi des revendications internes  lentreprise. Selon son secrtaire gnral, le pravis quils ont lanc a fait bouger les lignes  tous les niveaux : en entreprise et auprs du gouvernement.

Alors que le secrtaire gnral de la CGT se dit tre prt  renoncer au retrait de larticle 2 pour la rvision de certains points, une nouvelle annonce de grve reconductible des centrales nuclaires risque de crer une paralysie du rseau lectrique franais. 

Source : Les chos , France24

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Loi travail : la CGT n'exige plus le retrait de l'article 2 pour revenir aux ngociations, le chef de l'tat est dtermin  voir la loi applique

----------


## Mouvii

On passe de -44h annuel compar au plus petit chiffre cit,  +153h compar au plus grand chiffre cit (dans la thorie). Mais o est la logique ? Ils font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour nous ouvrir le cul ? 

Pour ceux qui travaillent dj 40h/semaine voire plus, est-ce que cette modification vous changera quoique ce soit (je pense surtout au salaire) ?

----------


## YoloViking

> 1) C'est pas trs grave car de toute faon personne ne bosse que 35H, on lgalise ce qu'il se fait dj... mais adieux les RTT !
> 2) Les snateurs bossent t'il au moins 35 heures ?
> 
> 3) Pourquoi on se compare seulement avec nos voisins europen ?, autant aller plus loin et faire comme les coren (du sud) et les Japonais ! En plus avec les taux de suicide lev sa fera moins de retraite a pay.


Le problme du taux de suicide vient aussi de leur culture. Il ne faut pas oublier ce point l.

Aprs, je penses pas qu'tre au 39h soit une mauvaise chose. Beaucoup "d'conomistes" avaient dis que passer aussi tt au 35h n'tait vraiment pas une bonne ide.


Aprs, je penses surtout que beaucoup d'entreprise sont des usines  viande (pour reprendre le terme utilis par quelqu'un dans le topic) et que cela est le problme. Il faut savoir mettre ses employs dans de bonne condition de travail et qu'ils se sentent bien. 


Aprs, c'est un autre dbat...

----------


## gagaches

Aprs tout le bordel de la loi 35h, "pouf", un petit coup de gomme et on revient comme avant ?

Franchement, j'en ai retir que les 10 RTT mais vu la non-augmentation de salaire sur les dernires annes, j'ai pas envie de les perdre.

----------


## Andarus

Un article un peu ancien mais toujours trs instructif : Comment Pierre Gattaz se sucre sur largent public

----------


## Excellion

35h payes 39
35h payes 35
39h payes 35

Forfait jour cr, qui normalement ne doit pas dpasser le temps de travail d'origine, mais le fait quand mme.

On s'est compltement fait avoir dans cette histoire, et ce, ds la cration des 35h.

Finalement, qu'on revienne au 39h payees 39, avec un pourcentage du SMIC, ngoci  l'embauche : si le SMIC augmente, le salaire augmente en consquence. Et les heures supplmentaires, systmatiquement payes.

Parce qu' honntement, les avances du code du travail, je n'en ai jamais vu la couleur, et la convention collective, encore moins.
Et je suis loin d'tre le seul...

----------


## Luckyluke34

On ne peut s'empcher de penser que cet amendement est une grosse bombe  retardement gentiment passe  Hollande par les snateurs de droite. Quand on voit le bordel actuel, c'est irresponsable de voter a. 

Pour autant, c'est le gouvernement qui va devoir grer les consquences, pas les snateurs. C'est tout bnef pour les partis anti-35h si a passe : la loi dont ils ont rv, sans l'impopularit  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Pour ceux qui travaillent dj 40h/semaine voire plus, est-ce que cette modification vous changera quoique ce soit (je pense surtout au salaire) ?


Bah perte de RTT ou de paiement d'heures sup.

Si je prends mon cas, je fais 39h par semaine, je n'ai pas de RTT mais un paiement des heures supp (16h par mois  +25%), ce n'est pas norme mais c'est toujours a en plus  la fin du mois...

----------


## Bousk

> [B][SIZE=4]Estimant que la dure annuelle de travail des Franais (1536 heures) est plus faible que celle des autres grands dEurope, notamment lAllemagne (1580 heures) et le Royaume-Uni (1637 heures), les snateurs ont adopt un amendement qui supprime tout simplement les 35 heures de travail par semaine. Celui-ci va ramener galement la dure lgale de travail  39 heures hebdomadaires, soit une dure de travail annuelle de 1790 heures.


"Bon les mecs, on fait que 1536h alors que nos voisins allemands en font 1580, faut faire quelque chose. On va passer  *1790*h !" parce que fuck la logique! On doit faire mieux que les autres!
C'est vrai qu'en France on a le complexe de celui qui part en premier du bureau, mais faudrait voir  pas exagrer non ?  ::roll::

----------


## macslan

> "Bon les mecs, on fait que 1536h alors que nos voisins allemands en font 1580, faut faire quelque chose. On va passer  *1790*h !" parce que fuck la logique! On doit faire mieux que les autres!
> C'est vrai qu'en France on a le complexe de celui qui part en premier du bureau, mais faudrait voir  pas exagrer non ?


pendant ce temps la en Suisse c'est 48 semaines * 42 heures = 2016 heures annuelles (un peu prs)

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> 16h par mois  +25%, ce n'est pas norme mais c'est toujours a en plus  la fin du mois...


C'est pas norme ? tu vas perdre genre au moins 200 par mois et tu trouve pas a norme ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> pendant ce temps la en Suisse c'est 48 semaines * 42 heures = 2016 heures annuelles (un peu prs)


Quitte  faire plus de 35H, autant aller les faire dans un pays qui les payent !
La suisse  pour rputation de bien rmunr les salaris, en France c'est plutt "tu fait des heures supp pas pay car t'avais cas boss plus vite".

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pas norme ? tu vas perdre genre au moins 200 par mois et tu trouve pas a norme ?


Bah vu qu'on me rpte sans arrt sur ce forum qu'en tant que dveloppeur, je fais parti des "privilgis" (car certains pensent qu'on gagne tous 3 smics), maintenant j'ai arrt de me plaindre.  ::aie:: 

Mais pour dire la vrit, si a passe, et que les heures sup ne sont plus payes, je devrais effectivement changer de boite, sinon au lieu d'tre  la limite ou un peu dans le rouge en fin de mois, je serais trs beaucoup dans le rouge. 

Du coup, heureusement que je fais parti des privilgis.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kearz

> pendant ce temps la en Suisse c'est 48 semaines * 42 heures = 2016 heures annuelles (un peu prs)


On parle du taux/horaire Suisse?  ::mouarf:: 



Et, au pire, j'ai envie de dire on s'en fout? Parce que nos voisins font moins bien, il faut faire moins bien? 
C'est comme dire  un tudiant qui revient avec un 10/20 alors que la moyenne de classe est de 9/20, "C'est pas bien! Je veux que tu ais 9/20 la prochaine fois!"

Autant passer au 60h/semaine pay 35h, histoire d'tre imbattable!

----------


## Invit

Waw, du coup mes 1280  par mois je peux m'assoir dessus. Comme a, je serai de nouveau dans la tranche du RSA (jusqu' ce qu'on en dcide autrement en haut lieu), du coup je serai rmunre par le contribuable au lieu du patron.  ::roll::

----------


## macslan

> Quitte  faire plus de 35H, autant aller les faire dans un pays qui les payent !
> La suisse  pour rputation de bien rmunr les salaris, en France c'est plutt "tu fait des heures supp pas pay car t'avais cas boss plus vite".


En Suisse gnralement les gens qui ont des heures supp. les compensent en partant plus tt ou autre

----------


## halaster08

> 2) Les snateurs bossent t'il au moins 35 heures ?


Bien sur que non (enfin si mais sur un mois, voire une anne vu le taux d'absentisme), et c'est malheureusement plutt une bonne chose, vu la quantit de connerie qu'il disent / font ds qu'ils "travaillent".

----------


## kiprok

Passage aux 35h : les salaires ont t gels au moins deux ans avec ce passage avec comme motif "ben oui tu comprends c'est les 35h"

Re passage aux 39h : merci pour vos efforts  ::aie:: 

Et puis on compare toujours les donnes qui vont dans le sens de l'ide que l'on veut dfendre...
Les salaires sont ils les mmes dans ces pays que l'on prend comme rfrence? Les politiciens allemands sont ils aussi bien pays que les notres etc etc...

----------


## MobyKDIK

Ca ne gne personne que ces syndicats qui ne reprsentent plus personne se permettent de bloquer le pays entier ?? On est pas dans un pays totalitaire, dictatorial, en guerre ! Cette loi de travail n'a rien  voir avec les annes tatcher ou les lois HARTZ IV de Schrder ! Pourtant, certains se permettent d'imposer  toute la population leur colre, paralysant tous les transports, mettant  mal plein de PME, dgradant encore plus un dialogue politique et social qui, j'y crois encore, pourrait tre rstaur. Quoi qu'on pense de cette loi (qui est surement nfaste et improvise par un gouvernement trop consern par sa rlection, paradoxal hein ^^ ?), je trouve intlrable que certains crent tant de dsordre et punissent tous les citoyens par leur anarchisme d'une autre poque... Certains (comme les ouvriers) ont tout  fait le droit d'tre rvolts, eux vivent rellement des mtiers des plus pnibles et ingrats : cela explique leur raction, a ne les excuse pas. Nous sommes en dmocratie !!

----------


## macslan

> Ca ne gne personne que ces syndicats qui ne reprsentent plus personne se permettent de bloquer le pays entier ?? On est pas dans un pays totalitaire, dictatorial, en guerre ! Cette loi de travail n'a rien  voir avec les annes tatcher ou les lois HARTZ IV de Schrder ! Pourtant, certains se permettent d'imposer  toute la population leur colre, paralysant tous les transports, mettant  mal plein de PME, dgradant encore plus un dialogue politique et social qui, j'y crois encore, pourrait tre rstaur. Quoi qu'on pense de cette loi (qui est surement nfaste et improvise par un gouvernement trop consern par sa rlection, paradoxal hein ^^ ?), je trouve intlrable que certains crent tant de dsordre et punissent tous les citoyens par leur anarchisme d'une autre poque... Certains (comme les ouvriers) ont tout  fait le droit d'tre rvolts, eux vivent rellement des mtiers des plus pnibles et ingrats : cela explique leur raction, a ne les excuse pas. Nous sommes en dmocratie !!


Le prie c'est que souvent ces grves gnent-elles vraiment les gens  qui elles sont destines

----------


## Zirak

> Ca ne gne personne que ces syndicats qui ne reprsentent plus personne se permettent de bloquer le pays entier ?? On est pas dans un pays totalitaire, dictatorial, en guerre ! Cette loi de travail n'a rien  voir avec les annes tatcher ou les lois HARTZ IV de Schrder ! Pourtant, certains se permettent d'imposer  toute la population leur colre, paralysant tous les transports, mettant  mal plein de PME, dgradant encore plus un dialogue politique et social qui, j'y crois encore, pourrait tre rstaur. Quoi qu'on pense de cette loi (qui est surement nfaste et improvise par un gouvernement trop consern par sa rlection, paradoxal hein ^^ ?), je trouve intlrable que certains crent tant de dsordre et punissent tous les citoyens par leur anarchisme d'une autre poque... Certains (comme les ouvriers) ont tout  fait le droit d'tre rvolts, eux vivent rellement des mtiers des plus pnibles et ingrats : cela explique leur raction, a ne les excuse pas. Nous sommes en dmocratie !!


OUE  mort les grvistes qui font grve car ils ont le droit car cela fait partie de la constitution !  ::aie:: 

Vu que le gouvernement fait pass sa loi en force, sans couter l'avis du peuple, ou des syndicats, ou de qui que ce soit, je serais curieux que tu me dise comment tu procderais  leur place ? 

Tu ne ferais pas grve, la loi serait vot sans un pet de mouche, et on l'aurai tous dans l'os. Effectivement, on aurait d faire comme a.  ::aie:: 


Il ne faut pas inverser les rles, si les gens en arrivent  la grve, c'est car le reste a chou, ils n'ont pas commenc par a...

----------


## Zirak

> Le prie c'est que souvent ces grves gnent-elles vraiment les gens  qui elles sont destines


Attention  ne pas mlanger les grves habituels d'un corps de mtier, pour dfendre ou rclamer un truc que pour lui, et celle-ci qui concerne TOUS les salaris et patrons franais.

Les gens qui font grve aujourd'hui, c'est aussi pour vous qu'ils se battent (enfin pour ceux qui travaillent en France).

----------


## coolspot

> Ca ne gne personne que ces syndicats qui ne reprsentent plus personne se permettent de bloquer le pays entier ?? On est pas dans un pays totalitaire, dictatorial, en guerre ! Cette loi de travail n'a rien  voir avec les annes tatcher ou les lois HARTZ IV de Schrder ! Pourtant, certains se permettent d'imposer  toute la population leur colre, paralysant tous les transports, mettant  mal plein de PME, dgradant encore plus un dialogue politique et social qui, j'y crois encore, pourrait tre rstaur. Quoi qu'on pense de cette loi (qui est surement nfaste et improvise par un gouvernement trop consern par sa rlection, paradoxal hein ^^ ?), je trouve intlrable que certains crent tant de dsordre et punissent tous les citoyens par leur anarchisme d'une autre poque... Certains (comme les ouvriers) ont tout  fait le droit d'tre rvolts, eux vivent rellement des mtiers des plus pnibles et ingrats : cela explique leur raction, a ne les excuse pas. Nous sommes en dmocratie !!


Mais svp arrtez avec ce discours copi coll du bureau de com du MEDEF. Ces syndicats ne reprsente pas personne, ils reprsentent les salaris qui les ont lus ( contrario d'un premier ministre lu par personne qui fait du 49-3). Et je rappelle que le but d'un syndicat c'est de dfendre les intrts de ses adhrents et pas redresser la France ou l'conomie franaise (qui ca est du ressort du politicien).
Et je rappelle qu'il y a plus de syndiqus en France qu'il n'y a d'affili  un parti politique. Pourtant on entend personne venir gueuler que les partis politiques ne reprsente personne  ::roll:: 

Et pour les pas content c'est simple montez votre syndicat, faites vous lire et bosser un peu. Car oui bizarrement ca gueule que les syndicats sont des branleurs/planqus/vendu/reprsente personne mais en tant que militant syndical ds qu'on veut proposer des postes de militants aux salaris l ya plus personne et la c'est la foire aux excuses :
"ah mais non tu comprend je vais tre mal vu", "ca va etre mauvais pour ma carrire", etc...

Bref je ne suis pas affili  la CGT mais je comprend leurs actions car cette loi est une bombe  retardement . Car l'inversion de la hirarchie des normes vont tuer les branches car cette article est uniquement destin  sabr les avantages et conditions de travail des salaris. Les accord d'entreprise ainsi ngoci seront toujours dfavorable et pour obtenir la signature il y aura le traditionnel chantage  l'emploi.

----------


## kakashi99

> Vu que le gouvernement fait pass sa loi en force, sans couter l'avis du peuple, ou des syndicats, ou de qui que ce soit, je serais curieux que tu me dise comment tu procderais  leur place ?


bah c'est facile pour la SNCF : au lieu de bloquer les trains (et donc ce mettre une norme partie des usagers sur leur dos) il leur suffiraient d'ouvrir les barrires, de faire passer tout le monde gratos. la ils feraient chier "ceux d'en haut" et aideraient "ceux d'en bas"... 

mais non... ils prfrent bloquer et passer pour des branleurs qui veulent faire des bbq au piquet de grve... dommage.

----------


## MobyKDIK

La grve est un droit c'est vrai, et je ne suis pas contre, si celle-ci est cadre. C'est un moyen de protester effectivement, car on le sait bien, protester sans faire chier a marche pas en France, personne n'y ferait attention (encore que, j'ai de plus en plus foi dans le pouvoir d'internet et sa force de reprsentation !). Mais cela peut vite devenir trs malsain, car comme l'a dit macslan, le but recherch est peu souvent atteint, tandis que les dommages colatraux le sont toujours ! Je ne ddouane pas notre classe politique qui nous dsespre tous, personne ne se sent rellement reprsent dmocratiquement de nos jours  ::?: . Ce que je dnonce c'est justement quand ces droits de manifester dpassent les limites du lgal, en bloquant des routes, empchant des salaris de travailler, voire squestrer des gens ! 
Nanmoins je voudrais ajouter encore autre chose : aujourd'hui la politique est trs conomique, tout tourne autour du chmage, de l'emploi, de la croissance, etc ... On est loin de la politique d'il y a 50 ans o il s'agissait plus de choisir un gouvernement pour des considrations de politique trangre, de valeurs sociales. Aujourd'hui, on les choisit selon leur programme conomique en grande partie (du moins  mon humble avis ^^). Le problme, c'est que le franais moyen (moi y compris) n'a aucun moyen d'estimer les impacts de telle ou telle politique conomique  une chelle nationale,cela demande des connaissances bien trop approfondies, or mme les experts ont  chaque fois des avis diffrents ! 
Alors je me permet de remettre en question notre droit de juger des politiques conomiques de nos dirigeants. En tout cas je pose la question : en quoi le citoyen moyen peut se permettre lgitimement de critiquer une politique conomique et financire  ? Moi en tout cas, c'est une reflexion qui me travaille pas mal  ::mouarf::  !

----------


## dev14

Juste une petite faute dans le titre, vous avez invers les deux derniers mots, aprs rectification : "Le projet de loi de Myriam El Khomri prvoit que les Franais puissent plus travailler"  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> bah c'est facile pour la SNCF : au lieu de bloquer les trains (et donc ce mettre une norme partie des usagers sur leur dos) il leur suffiraient d'ouvrir les barrires, de faire passer tout le monde gratos. la ils feraient chier "ceux d'en haut" et aideraient "ceux d'en bas"... 
> 
> mais non... ils prfrent bloquer et passer pour des branleurs qui veulent faire des bbq au piquet de grve... dommage.



Sauf que cela, c'est illgal.

Il peuvent refuser de travailler, mais pas perturber le travail de l'entreprise intentionnellement et/ou lui faire perdre de l'argent.

Si ils font grve, la SNCF ne peut pas trop rien dire, par contre si ils commencent  distribuer des billets gratos, il y a de grandes chances qu'ils se retrouvent  la porte, avec une plainte au cul.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Et pour rpondre  coolspot, c'est vrai que je juge cela du haut de mes pauvres 22 ans et de mon exprience personnelle quasi nulle, mais les seuls exemples concrets (pas  la tl hein) que j'ai, donc les tmoignages de mes proches me donnent une image trs mauvaise des syndicats : des gens qui s'opposent malheureusement  tout par principe et bloquent tout dialogue, parfois au dtriment des employs eux-mme. J'en tire mes propres conclusions, tout en sachant qu'elles ne sont peut-tre pas du tout reprsentatrices.

----------


## Zirak

> Aujourd'hui, on les choisit selon leur programme conomique en grande partie (du moins  mon humble avis ^^). Le problme, c'est que le franais moyen (moi y compris) n'a aucun moyen d'estimer les impacts de telle ou telle politique conomique  une chelle nationale,cela demande des connaissances bien trop approfondies, or mme les experts ont  chaque fois des avis diffrents ! 
> Alors je me permet de remettre en question notre droit de juger des politiques conomiques de nos dirigeants. En tout cas je pose la question : en quoi le citoyen moyen peut se permettre lgitimement de critiquer une politique conomique et financire  ? Moi en tout cas, c'est une reflexion qui me travaille pas mal  !


je pense surtout, qu'aujourd'hui, on vote toujours pour les mmes par habitude et qu'ils ont tous (enfin tous parmi ceux qui ont une chance d'tre lu) le mme programme (ou quand ils ont un programme conomique un peu diffrent, c'est le reste  ct qui est compltement dconnant).


Si tu crois que nos politiciens maitrisent l'conomie ou tous les sujets dont ils parlent, tu te fourre le doigt dans l'il. 95% des ministres passent d'un ministre  l'autre entre 2 quinquennats (voir durant le mme quinquennat), tu vas pas me dire que ces personnes s'y connaissent parfaitement  la fois en conomie, en ducation, et sur tout ce qui concerne l'intrieur par exemple ? 

Non ils fonctionnent avec une foultitude de gens sous leurs ordres, qui leur font des rapports. Et le problme c'est que tout ces gens vivent dans leur petite bulle, et que ces rapports sont  ct de la plaque 9 fois sur 10 (pour en tre relativement persuad, il suffit de voir ce qu'ils pondent concernant le domaine IT).


Donc oui, tout le peuple n'est pas expert en conomie. Maintenant quand des gens de tous bords politiques (de droite comme de gauche), qu'ils soient communistes ou libraux, salaris ou patrons, ou que sais-je encore, tu ne vas pas me dire que sur les 70/80% de Franais qui sont contre la loi du travail, il n'y a pas 1 seule personne qui s'y connait un peu en conomie. ^^





> Et pour rpondre  coolspot, c'est vrai que je juge cela du haut de mes pauvres 22 ans et de mon exprience personnelle quasi nulle, mais les seuls exemples concrets (pas  la tl hein) que j'ai, donc les tmoignages de mes proches me donnent une image trs mauvaise des syndicats : des gens qui s'opposent malheureusement  tout par principe et bloquent tout dialogue, parfois au dtriment des employs eux-mme. J'en tire mes propres conclusions, tout en sachant qu'elles ne sont peut-tre pas du tout reprsentatrices.


Comme je le disais plus haut, il ne faut pas comparer les grves habituelles d'un corps de mtier ,et ce qui se passe en ce moment, c'est quand mme lgrement diffrent.

Et puis oui, des fois, en tant qu'usager, les grves a fait chier, car on ne pense qu' soit, alors que la personne qui fait grve, le fait peut-tre pour ne pas finir au chmage ou SDF. Et ceux qui rlent aprs les grves, j'aimerais bien connaitre leur discours le jour o leur mtier ou leur entreprise, dcidera de supprimer tel ou tel truc, et qu'ils perdront plusieurs centaines d'euros par mois, voir si ils sont toujours autant contre les grves.  ::D: 

Encore une fois, ce qui se passe aujourd'hui; concerne tout le monde, mme ceux qui rlent  cause des blocages. Si la loi ne passe pas, ils seront bien content de ne pas perdre le paiement de leurs heures sup, ou de devoir bosser 50h par semaine au lieu de 35 au mme prix.

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

A noter que les snateurs ne rendent qu'un avis consultatif. Les dputs dcident en dernier ressort, aprs que le projet de loi et fait la navette parlementaire deux fois entre l'Assemble Nationale et le Snat.

----------


## Glutinus

C'est moins manichen que a, quand mme.
Certes ils s'opposent  tout par principe, c'est qu'en mme temps il y a des abus dans tous les sens l-hauts. Les syndicats sont donc toujours sur la dfensive. Alors certes des fois a en devient trop grossier, et des fois il y a quand mme des abus galement de leur ct. Mais a donne du grain  moudre au patronat pour dire qu'ils servent  rien.

Dans ma premire SSII, ils ont bloqu les rendez-vous annuels car un nouvel outil a t oppos par le CE. Il s'agissait d'un tableau de 7x7, avec tous les mtiers (AMOA, testeurs, managers) en ligne et en colonne les responsabilits (par exemple : dveloppeur, lead developpeur, expert...). Les syndicats avaient quand mme des arguments : ils avaient peur qu'on vire les gens qui ne rentrent dans aucune case (j'y crois moyennement), et qu'ils s'en servent pour pas augmenter, genre "il te faut encore 3 ans avant de monter d'un grade  dveloppeur++ on peut pas t'augmenter" (j'y crois beaucoup plus). Et comme a trainait y a eu des jolies communications "le CE n'a pas valid c'est  cause d'eux si on peut pas faire vos plans annuels et donc vous augmentez bouhouhou mchant CE"

----------


## grunk

> Mais svp arrtez avec ce discours copi coll du bureau de com du MEDEF. Ces syndicats ne reprsente pas personne, ils reprsentent les salaris qui les ont lus


Elus par les salaris syndiqu , pas la totalit des salaris et souvent c'est n'est donc pas la voix de la majorit qui se fait entendre.




> faites vous lire et bosser un peu.


C'est claire , je me demande bien ce qu'on fait tous les jours au boulot  se toucher la nouille , pendant que les syndicaliste, eux, travail plus que les autres -_-.




> mais en tant que militant syndical ds qu'on veut proposer des postes de militants aux salaris l ya plus personne et la c'est la foire aux excuses :
> "ah mais non tu comprend je vais tre mal vu", "ca va etre mauvais pour ma carrire", etc...


C'est surtout que les syndicats ca fait pas rver. Perso ca me laisse une image de gens qui dise non  tout tout le temps et qui sont constamment dans le conflit. Partant de l forcment le dialogue est difficile




> Bref je ne suis pas affili  la CGT mais je comprend leurs actions car cette loi est une bombe  retardement


Je comprend qu'on feuille faire grve. C'est un droit.
Ce que je comprend pas c'est quel est le but d'emmerder le monde ? Au lieu de bloquer les trains , ne controllez pas les billets , ouvrez les barrires d'autoroute, etc ... 
Si demain je vais prendre l'avion mais qu'il est annul  cause des grves , je m'assois sur mes billets et tous les frais annexes. La grve tant une "circonstance imprvisible exceptionnelle" personne ne rembourse , mme les assurances annulation.
Bilan ? Le client perd du pognon => ne reprendra plus jamais un billet air france => moins de client => licenciement  => grve , etc ...

----------


## Mouke

Je suis all travailler au Luxembourg parce que j'habitais  ct et pour l'aspect conomique (Plus gros salaires et plus de boulot l bas, donc moins de risque de chmage)  la base. Mais quand je vois le merdier que a devient en France, je me dis que finalement c'est pas plus mal comme choix.

----------


## vampirella

> *Loi Travail : les snateurs suppriment les 35 heures de travail par semaine*
> *et ramnent la dure lgale de travail  39 heures hebdomadaires*
> Pourquoi les Franais devraient-ils travailler moins que leurs voisins de lEurope ? Cest probablement la question que se sont poss les snateurs en Commission des affaires sociales qui se sont penchs sur le projet la loi Travail ce mercredi 1er juin.
> 
> *Cette information qui a commenc  faire le tour de la toile franaise a t galement reprise par Mdiapart qui confirme son authenticit.*
> 
> Sources : LExpress, Mdiapart,


Rappelons ce qui est crit juste en-dessous de tous les *blogs* tenus par les abonnes de Mediapart :
*Le Club est l'espace de libre expression des abonns de Mediapart. Ses contenus n'engagent pas la rdaction.*

En tant que tel, les journalistes de Mediapart n'ont pas encore trouv l'information. Si on regarde de plus prs, on voit que le blog est un simple copi-coll de "L'Express Entreprise", qui ne cite aucunement ses sources et se contente de remettre des liens vers ses propres articles de diffrents jours.

Bref, ne vous affolez pas encore.
Je ne croirai l'information que si elle est relay _en page UNE_ de Mdiapart ou du Monde.

----------


## Mouvii

C'est pourtant logique que de rendre les transports gratuits a ferait plus chier le gouvernement que les blocages, je comprends pas trop la CGT... Boh il se peut que plusieurs choses mchappent, mais empcher les gens de travailler va pas (ou peu) rellement emmerder le gouvernement, faudrait que a dure plusieurs mois et je sais pas si les Franais soient prts pour a.

----------


## VivienD

> [...]
> 
> Bref je ne suis pas affili  la CGT mais je comprend leurs actions car cette loi est une bombe  retardement . Car l'inversion de la hirarchie des normes vont tuer les branches car cette article est uniquement destin  sabr les avantages et conditions de travail des salaris. Les accord d'entreprise ainsi ngoci seront toujours dfavorable et pour obtenir la signature il y aura le traditionnel chantage  l'emploi.


Ensuite, ce seront les mmes qui vont, encore! se demander pourquoi les jeunes diplms dsertent de plus en plus le march de travail franais pour rejoindre, entre autres, l'Allemagne, la Suisse, le Luxembourg ou le Royaume-Uni, alors qu'il ne faut pas tre sorti de Saint-Cyr pour comprendre cet aspect du jeu de l'offre et de la demande.  ::mrgreen:: 



> Je suis all travailler au Luxembourg parce que j'habitais  ct et pour l'aspect conomique (Plus gros salaires et plus de boulot l bas, donc moins de risque de chmage)  la base. Mais quand je vois le merdier que a devient en France, je me dis que finalement c'est pas plus mal comme choix.


Pareil pour moi,  la diffrence que je suis en Allemagne.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Je voulais ne pas tre extrme dans mes propos et je me rend compte que je suis tomb dans l'excs inverse  ::aie::  !
Notre classe politique a plein de dfaut, elle n'est effectivement souvent pas plus avance que le citoyen moyen pour comprendre et influencer l'conomie : ils ont eu un enseignement plus pouss en culture gnrale et donc conomique en partie, mais ont aussi t format et vivent dans leur bulle. C'est tout  fait vrai. Nanmoins, ils peuvent s'entourer de conseiller qui eux sont aptes  comprendre l'conomie. En tout cas j'irai pas jusqu' dire qu'ils sont tous incomptents et dans leur nuage, tout n'est pas tout noir ou blanc. Aprs les politiques actuels pensent souvent plus  leur lectorat,  leur future lection qu'au rel intrt franais. 

De plus, quand la grogne est gnrale, c'est effectivement qu'il y a bien un problme quelque part, mais pas forcment sur la loi elle-mme (je parle pas forcment de la loi travail ici, mais plus en gnral) : cela peut tre une succession de mauvaise communication, un contexte conomique et social trs dltre, etc... 
Des exemples historiques existent pour rflechir  a :
 - je prendrais d'une part mai 68 :  l'poque il s'agissait d'une minorit franaise, dans l'idologie dmocratique c'est une raison de remettre leur message en question. Alors qu'aujourd'hui la majorit franaise est d'accord avec mai 68 du moins avec les changements que cela a amen.
 - d'un autre ct, je prend le cas de l'Allemagne et de HARTZ IV, cela a entrain d'normes grves  l'poque de la part de l'ensemble de la population allemande, et est encore aujourd'hui contest par une part de la population : pourtant aujourd'hui tout le monde s'accorde  dire que c'est la source du succs actuel allemand (au prix de conditions de travail moins reluisantes qu'en France, mais une situation plus perenne pour leurs entreprises)

Donc je continue de mettre en doute l'avis du citoyen, mme quand il est majoritaire. Les enjeux de politiques conomiques se jouent  une chelle mondiale et sur des dizaines d'annes. Ca n'empche personne d'avoir un avis  ::D:  ! 
Je trouve la population franaise trs versatile, prte  critiquer tout gouvernement aprs seulement 5 annes de gouvernances, les accusant de tous les maux, responsables de tout ce qui arrive  la 6me, puis recommencent avec le gouvernement suivant ds qu'il est asis sur son trne, oubliant totalement les critiques qu'il avait fait au prcdent.

----------


## kakashi99

> Sauf que cela, c'est illgal.
> 
> Il peuvent refuser de travailler, mais pas perturber le travail de l'entreprise intentionnellement et/ou lui faire perdre de l'argent.
> 
> Si ils font grve, la SNCF ne peut pas trop rien dire, par contre si ils commencent  distribuer des billets gratos, il y a de grandes chances qu'ils se retrouvent  la porte, avec une plainte au cul.


bloquer des sites (raffineries par exemple) c'est illgal aussi, pourtant ils l'ont fait... les oprations escargot c'est illgal aussi, pourtant ils le font...

----------


## Zirak

> bloquer des sites (raffineries par exemple) c'est illgal aussi, pourtant ils l'ont fait...


Oui, et ce n'est pas dit qu'ils n'y aient pas de consquences derrire, tout comme avec leur volont de prolonger les grves dans les centrales annonce plus haut, avec des coupures lectriques cibles envers le gouvernement, le MEDEF, les radars routiers, etc etc. 

Il y a de grandes chances qu'ils se fassent dloger  coups de rangers de CRS au cul. ^^

----------


## gael.picot

> C'est pourtant logique que de rendre les transports gratuits a ferait plus chier le gouvernement que les blocages, je comprends pas trop la CGT... Boh il se peut que plusieurs choses mchappent, mais empcher les gens de travailler va pas (ou peu) rellement emmerder le gouvernement, faudrait que a dure plusieurs mois et je sais pas si les Franais soient prts pour a.


Bonjour,

a se fait aussi, sur Grenoble par exemple :
http://france3-regions.francetvinfo....z-1012511.html

et aussi sur paris :
http://www.europe1.fr/societe/loi-tr...reuses-2761477

Aprs, comme dit prcdemment, les cheminot font grve, c'est un droit constitutionnel. Quand tu es au travail tu ne peut pas vraiment faire a. Pour le page Gratuit, il faut y all de l'extrieur. Si les employ du page le faisait, il y aurait plainte etc.

Voil pourquoi.

----------


## Chauve souris

Les enfilades de ce topic me confortent dans une observation sociologique qui n'a rien de rcent ni de personnel. La mentalit cre depuis une cinquantaine d'annes par l'cole, les mdias, etc. est l'hyper individualisme. Cela est patent quand on observe la vie quotidienne des petits franais : ils ne font plus rien ensemble. Mme pour trouver des compagnons de voyage j'ai cherch en vain que cela soit avec mon rafiot ou ma grosse toto quatquateuze.

En des temps un peu anciens, une centaine d'annes, les couples ne vivaient pas en promiscuit permanente(1), c'eut t invivable et, effectivement, a l'est puisque les divorces sont presque aussi nombreux que les mariages. Donc les femmes vivaient avec d'autres femmes et les hommes entre eux. Mon grand pre, que je n'ai pas connu, allait rejoindre ses copains au bistrot, ce n'tait nullement un alcoolique, mais il aimait bien bavarder de tout avec ses camarades. Le fameux "_caf du Commerce_" tant dcri par ceux qui veulent que les gens soient isols et seuls devant le tlcran de Big Brother. Car il fallait affuter sa dialectique, construire de bonnes phrases, faire la part des choses dans les arguments, donc tre un peu plus dans le "_symbolique_" du docteur Freud que dans "_l'imaginaire_" actuel.

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas fait leurs classes de base en psychanalyse, le registre du symbolique et un peu l'quivalent du mode texte. Mme dans Photoshop un cadre texte reste modifiable. Par contre si vous "_aplatissez_" l'image pour en faire un fichier jpeg, par exemple, il n'est plus possible de modifier le texte, on ne peut que dtruire l'image dans sa totalit si elle ne vous plait pas. 

C'est ce qui se passe actuellement dans la pauvret des changes humains : des blocs, souvent tlchargs de la pense officielle qui s'affrontent sans vritable argumentation. Et c'est lassant, je vous l'avoue, d'entendre les sempiternelles ratiocinations contre les 35 heures, mai 68 (et sur cette poque on ne raconte que des conneries comme Zemmour), les chmeurs-qui-ne-veulent-pas-travailler, le mariage gay qui va dtruire la famille, les syndicats (surtout l'horrible CGT, le couteau entre les dents) qui ne reprsentent pas les travailleurs ( croire qu'ils sont mieux reprsents par le MEDEF et les patrons du CAC 40 et leur fantoche marocaine). Le tout pour travailler plus, plus, plus alors que du vrai travail il y en a moins, moins, moins.

Ce qui fait que je me sens de plus en plus tranger  mes contemporains. L'ge, sans doute, me direz vous, et une exprience et rflexions que je ne peux partager.

"- Eh ! qu'aimes-tu donc, extraordinaire tranger ?
- J'aime les nuages... les nuages qui passent... l-bas... l-bas... les merveilleux nuages !"

(1) Dans la tentative de cration d'un petit club d'informatique dans mon patelin au sud de Toulouse il y avait deux hommes maris que leur femme interdisait formellement de sortir le soir pour aller  ce club. Ils fallait qu'ils restent  la maison. Ils ne risquaient pourtant pas de draguer des informaticiennes car, en deux ans de pratique, je n'en ai jamais rencontr une seule. Et on ne parle pas des jeunes des dites familles, avec tous ces pdophiiiiiiles ! A mon poque, quand j'avais 14-15 ans, j'allais dans des clubs (entomologie  l'poque) d'o je rentrais tard et je faisais des sorties en toute libert (et je n'tais une exception).

----------


## MobyKDIK

Je ne sais pas si tu te complais dans ce sentiment d'tre le seul au monde bien pensant, mais je me mfie toujours du "c'tait mieux avant". La socit est plus individualiste, c'est vrai en beaucoup d'aspects. C'est totalement faux en d'autres, notamment grce  Internet. C'est l'occasion aujourd'hui d'aller dormir chez n'importe qui ds que tu voyages et de faire des rencontres, de prendre un inconnu au passage pour pas faire tout un trajet en voiture seul et discuter. C'est la place  tous les trolls et  toutes les penses strotypes, mais aussi  des argumentations de haut vol, partages par des anonymes qui il y a 100 ans n'auraient jamais eu les moyens d'enrichir le monde entier comme aujourd'hui. 

Je ne peux que m'nerver en lisant ton pamphlet car je trouve au contraire que, encore une fois grce  internet, le dbat est d'autant plus riche que le savoir est  la porte de tous, si tant est qu'ils cherchent  l'atteindre.
Si tu as des expriences  partager, fais le rien ne t'en empche, participe au dbat, tu as surement plein de choses  raconter, un savoir acquis par l'exprience que forcement moi je ne peux pas avoir, au lieu de si facilement tout jeter aux orties, en appelant  la grande sagesse d'antant. C'est toujours plus confortable de glorifier le pass et de cracher sur le prsent. Tu te sens surement en dcalage avec la socit actuelle, mais peut-tre toi aussi devrais remettre en question ton discours et ton jugement si absolu.

----------


## nathieb

Bonjour,

D'accord avec toi, travailler plus pourquoi ?

Je vous rappelle qu'on travaille (informaticiens)  remplacer, automatiser des taĉhes ou nos propres tches,
A l'heure de IA, on nous lobotomise avec "travailler plus pour gagner plus", comme au dbut du sicle, alors 
qu'on est en train de tout faire pour s'auto remplacer, y a pas un truc qui cloche ???

travailler moins pour partager, cela ne semble pas le mot d'ordre ... la preuve, mon voisin et ses heures sup
soit disant qu'il est irremplaable, je vais te crer un robot, y va voir le gaillard.

Et ce n'est pas une question de syndicat ou de patronat, quoique que les derniers, s'ils pouvaient railler la colonne charge en immobilisation (humain -> machine)

Olivier

----------


## MobyKDIK

Dans le mme sujet, j'invite tous ceux intresss par la problmatique suivante : il y a de moins en moins de travail, du fait de l'automatisation, l'uberisation, etc  --> comment sortir du capitalisme ? 
 aller voir la vido d'un youtubeur bien connu : Usul2000 sur "le salaire  vie" de bernard friot !
Trs informatif, et qui permet de sortir des penses trs strotypes qu'on a tous, bien ancre par le capitalisme ambiant !

----------


## Invit

> Je vous rappelle qu'on travaille (informaticiens)  remplacer, automatiser des taĉhes ou nos propres tches,
> A l'heure de IA, on nous lobotomise avec "travailler plus pour gagner plus", comme au dbut du sicle, alors 
> qu'on est en train de tout faire pour s'auto remplacer, y a pas un truc qui cloche ???


Je plussoie grandement. Dans les sujets sur l'automatisation, tout le monde (ou presque ?) s'accorde  dire qu'il y a de moins en moins de travail et que, sans tenir compte du modle conomique actuel, c'est une bonne chose en soi. Il n'est pas question de Renault qui externalise je ne sais o, des salaris de Nokia qui sont virs ou encore des patrons qui prfreraient entraver la croissance de leur propre bote parce qu'ils auraient peur d'embaucher (hahaha). C'tait annonc au moins depuis la rvolution industrielle. La loi travail et la baisse de la majoration des heures sup', je ne vois pas du tout en quoi a va faire baisser le chmage. Pourtant j'ai tudi l'conomie moi aussi (mon prof tait arabe, a a peut-tre jou). S'il n'y a pas de travail, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de besoin, c'est tout.

Comme disait Coluche, le travail, y'en a pas beaucoup, faut le laisser  ceux qui aiment a. Moi, j'aime bien. Contrairement  ce qu'en disent les mauvaises langues, je ne crois pas tre la seule. Par contre, mes 37 h et demi, je trouvais dj a beaucoup. C'est pas que je sois faignasse, c'est pas trop fatigant d'agiter mes doigts au-dessus d'un clavier, c'est juste qu'avec 37 h et demi, on reste dans le mtro boulot dodo (et peu importe que les Suisses et les Allemands fassent pire). Je fais un bisou  mes filles le matin, un bisou le soir, et le w-e je speede tout le monde pour faire tout ce que je n'ai pas pu faire dans la semaine (courses, papiers, coups de fil, appareils en panne, mnage, etc). Je laisserais bien un peu de mon travail aux autres, si on me permettait de vivre correctement en bossant moins. Sans dconner, pour le salaire je m'en fous un peu (je vis en province heureusement), mais si le temps de travail augmente encore, c'est bien simple, je n'aurai plus de vie de famille ! Pour ceux qui me demanderont "bah les autres ils font comment ?", je rpondrai "bonne question, merci de l'avoir pose" ::mrgreen::

----------


## macslan

> Je plussoie grandement. Dans les sujets sur l'automatisation, tout le monde (ou presque ?) s'accorde  dire qu'il y a de moins en moins de travail et que, sans tenir compte du modle conomique actuel, c'est une bonne chose en soi. Il n'est pas question de Renault qui externalise je ne sais o, des salaris de Nokia qui sont virs ou encore des patrons qui prfreraient entraver la croissance de leur propre bote parce qu'ils auraient peur d'embaucher (hahaha). C'tait annonc au moins depuis la rvolution industrielle. La loi travail et la baisse de la majoration des heures sup', je ne vois pas du tout en quoi a va faire baisser le chmage. Pourtant j'ai tudi l'conomie moi aussi (mon prof tait arabe, a a peut-tre jou). S'il n'y a pas de travail, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de besoin, c'est tout.
> 
> Comme disait Coluche, le travail, y'en a pas beaucoup, faut le laisser  ceux qui aiment a. Moi, j'aime bien. Contrairement  ce qu'en disent les mauvaises langues, je ne crois pas tre la seule. Par contre, mes 37 h et demi, je trouvais dj a beaucoup. C'est pas que je sois faignasse, c'est pas trop fatigant d'agiter mes doigts au-dessus d'un clavier, c'est juste qu'avec 37 h et demi, on reste dans le mtro boulot dodo (et peu importe que les Suisses et les Allemands fassent pire). Je fais un bisou  mes filles le matin, un bisou le soir, et le w-e je speede tout le monde pour faire tout ce que je n'ai pas pu faire dans la semaine (courses, papiers, coups de fil, appareils en panne, mnage, etc). Je laisserais bien un peu de mon travail aux autres, si on me permettait de vivre correctement en bossant moins. Sans dconner, pour le salaire je m'en fous un peu (je vis en province heureusement), mais si le temps de travail augmente encore, c'est bien simple, je n'aurai plus de vie de famille ! Pour ceux qui me demanderont "bah les autres ils font comment ?", je rpondrai "bonne question, merci de l'avoir pose"


a me rappelle mon ancien job ou on avait un fournisseur franais. mon chef se lever  5h pour venir vrifier les backups et si lui ou quelqu'un avait un problme avec l'application ils devaient attendre 9h quand ceux qui bossaient dans l'entreprise franaise arrivaient au travail mais lui  16h-17h heure il partait  la maison alors que l'autre quipe ils faisaient souvent des heures sup.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je ne sais pas si tu te complais dans ce sentiment d'tre le seul au monde bien pensant, mais je me mfie toujours du "c'tait mieux avant". La socit est plus individualiste, c'est vrai en beaucoup d'aspects. C'est totalement faux en d'autres, notamment grce  Internet. C'est la place  tous les trolls et  toutes les penses strotypes, mais aussi  des argumentations de haut vol, partages par des anonymes qui il y a 100 ans n'auraient jamais eu les moyens d'enrichir le monde entier comme aujourd'hui. Je ne peux que m'nerver en lisant ton pamphlet car je trouve au contraire que, encore une fois grce  internet, le dbat est d'autant plus riche que la savoir est  la porte de tous, si tant est qu'ils cherchent  l'atteindre.
> Si tu as des expriences  partager, fais le rien ne t'en empche, participe au dbat, au lieu de si facilement tout jeter aux orties, en appelant  la grande sagesse d'antant. C'est toujours plus confortable de glorifier le pass et de cracher sur le prsent. Tu te sens surement en dcalage avec la socit actuelle, mais peut-tre toi aussi devrais remettre en question ton discours et ton jugement si absolu.


A part une attaque personnelle (mais "_Etre attaqu est une bonne et non une mauvaise chose_") qu'as-tu  dire sur les faits historiques que j'avance ? Crois-tu qu'Internet est le seul support de la pense ? Il y avait aussi des livres, des revues, mme s'ils taient aussi peu lu que leurs quivalents en sites Web. Le grand-pre dont je parle avait juste son certificat d'tude et crivait sans fautes alors qu'un ingnieur en fait une (au moins) toutes les deux lignes.

Crois-tu srieusement que ces techniques informatiques ont permis d'lever le niveau de conscience et de savoir ? Toutes les tudes sociologiques montrent le contraire. Car  quoi sert d'avoir un outil si on n'a pas la volont de s'en servir ? "_si tant est qu'ils cherchent  l'atteindre_" voil une bonne rticence nonce et tu constateras qu'elle ruine tes propos prcdents.

Pense-tu srieusement qu'au niveau humain cette poque est meilleure que les prcdentes ? Pour ne rester qu'au niveau maritime que faire avec un bateau beaucoup plus sr au niveau construction avec sondeur, GPS et tout ce qui faut pour s'viter des angoisses, si on ne peut rencontrer ne fut-ce qu'un compagnon pour partager des priples marins. Et ne vient pas m'attaquer personnellement sur ce sujet car tous les capitaines de bateau dans mon genre me disent la mme chose. Ne fut-ce que dans les annes 70 et avec la pire coquille de noix et un capitaine infichu de se servir d'un sextant, on ne manquait pas d'aventuriers. Idem sur terre avec un VW bus pourave avec lequel on allait  Katmandu. 

Et si tu me demandes si je prfre l'poque actuelle, super technologique (encore faut-il avoir les moyens de se payer cette technologie, ce qui nous renvoie au sujet du topic) que j'apprcie nanmoins et l'ancienne, beaucoup plus riche au niveau humain, je n'ai aucun doute, je prfre l'ancienne et a n'a rien  voir avec l'ge de mes artres. D'ailleurs,  cette poque, ils n'y avait pas cette sparation des tranches d'ge.

Je comprends que je sois insupportable pour mes actuels contemporains avec lesquels je n'atteins pas le "_niveau de groupe_" au sens syncologique,  et du statut de minoritaire je passe a celui d'exception. C'est aussi une raison qui m'a pouss  aller m'installer en Amrique du sud. Changer de paysage. Et Williamhoustra parla ainsi  son coeur : "_je ne suis pas la bouche pour les paroles qu'ils veulent entendre_" et je ferais bien de retourner dans ma montagne (et avec la Cordillre, il y a de quoi faire).

PS : Presque 1905 en points ! Le prtexte pour vous passer un chant funbre de 1905. Pas joyeux, je sais, mais avec une belle chorale et des documents d'poque.

----------


## coolspot

> Elus par les salaris syndiqu , pas la totalit des salaris et souvent c'est n'est donc pas la voix de la majorit qui se fait entendre.


Tu dis une grosse btise. Les lections professionnel en entreprise sont destin  tous les salari de la dites entreprises. Ce n'est pas rserv au syndiqu puisque de toute faon les syndiqus adhrent tu ne sais mme pas qui sait si l'adhrent ne le dis pas (seul les militants son visible). C'est donc la totalit des salaris qui peuvent voter. Ces mme vote se reporte d'ailleurs sur le plan national pour calculer la reprsentativit des syndicats (la CGT reste le premier syndicat de France par exemple)




> C'est claire , je me demande bien ce qu'on fait tous les jours au boulot  se toucher la nouille , pendant que les syndicaliste, eux, travail plus que les autres -_-.


Ok my bad j'ai pas prcis syndicalement parlant  ::D: 





> C'est surtout que les syndicats ca fait pas rver. Perso ca me laisse une image de gens qui dise non  tout tout le temps et qui sont constamment dans le conflit. Partant de l forcment le dialogue est difficile


Ouais donc tu parle de quelquechose que tu ne connait et dont tu te fais une ide via le journal de France 2 et le discours du MEDEF. Tu rale en disant que c'est de la merde mais tu te bouge pas pour apporter ta contribution et faire changer ce que tu considre comme de la merde.  ::roll:: 

Tu sais rien ne tempche de monter un syndicat, de te faire lire vu quapparemment tu saurais mieux comment un syndicat doit fonctionner dans l'intrt de ces adhrents et d'appliquer tes mthodes rvolutionnaires.  ::): 




> Je comprend qu'on feuille faire grve. C'est un droit.
> Ce que je comprend pas c'est quel est le but d'emmerder le monde ? Au lieu de bloquer les trains , ne controllez pas les billets , ouvrez les barrires d'autoroute, etc ... 
> Si demain je vais prendre l'avion mais qu'il est annul  cause des grves , je m'assois sur mes billets et tous les frais annexes. La grve tant une "circonstance imprvisible exceptionnelle" personne ne rembourse , mme les assurances annulation.
> Bilan ? Le client perd du pognon => ne reprendra plus jamais un billet air france => moins de client => licenciement  => grve , etc ...



Peut tre parce que c'est illgal comme l'a rappel quelqu'un avant. Peut tre parce que si ils font a il se font virer pour faute lourde sans indemnit car c'est nuire sciemment  l'entreprise que de faire une telle action.

Bref j'ai l'impression que tu parle d'un sujet que tu ignore beaucoup et base ton opinion sur la propagande mdiatique sans jamais vraiment vu le rel du terrain.

----------


## Mouvii

> Je ne sais pas si tu te complais dans ce sentiment d'tre le seul au monde bien pensant, mais je me mfie toujours du "c'tait mieux avant". La socit est plus individualiste, c'est vrai en beaucoup d'aspects. C'est totalement faux en d'autres, notamment grce  Internet. C'est l'occasion aujourd'hui d'aller dormir chez n'importe qui ds que tu voyages et de faire des rencontres, de prendre un inconnu au passage pour pas faire tout un trajet en voiture seul et discuter. C'est la place  tous les trolls et  toutes les penses strotypes, mais aussi  des argumentations de haut vol, partages par des anonymes qui il y a 100 ans n'auraient jamais eu les moyens d'enrichir le monde entier comme aujourd'hui. 
> 
> Je ne peux que m'nerver en lisant ton pamphlet car je trouve au contraire que, encore une fois grce  internet, le dbat est d'autant plus riche que le savoir est  la porte de tous, si tant est qu'ils cherchent  l'atteindre.
> Si tu as des expriences  partager, fais le rien ne t'en empche, participe au dbat, tu as surement plein de choses  raconter, un savoir acquis par l'exprience que forcement moi je ne peux pas avoir, au lieu de si facilement tout jeter aux orties, en appelant  la grande sagesse d'antant. C'est toujours plus confortable de glorifier le pass et de cracher sur le prsent. Tu te sens surement en dcalage avec la socit actuelle, mais peut-tre toi aussi devrais remettre en question ton discours et ton jugement si absolu.


Internet, tu parles de vive voix ? Internet, tu as le contact physique, les boissons que tu partages ? Internet, tu as l'ambiance, la musique que tout le monde aime et dance dessus, ou bien un quelconque barman qui te lance une blague mme si tu es en conversation politique avec un pote ? Certes, internet est sociale, mais il manque la convivialit.

L'individualisme se dissous dans l'anonymat d'internet, on est social mais sous le couvert d'un pseudo. On peut se faire des amis, mais peut tre qu'on ne l'aimera pas en vrai donc on ne se dplace pas (je me suis fait un pote qui aime le rap/possde un flingue etc. alors que je suis plutt du genre introverti et que je haie le rap, je jouais et parlais actualit avec un "vieux" de 46 ans, on peut vraiment tre ami avec n'importe qui). 

Je n'ai abord que les points dont je pouvais rpondre, le reste je suis relativement d'accord, mme si je ne pense pas qu'il soit le seul au monde  avoir ces penses.

----------


## coolspot

> - d'un autre ct, je prend le cas de l'Allemagne et de HARTZ IV, cela a entrain d'normes grves  l'poque de la part de l'ensemble de la population allemande, et est encore aujourd'hui contest par une part de la population : pourtant aujourd'hui tout le monde s'accorde  dire que c'est la source du succs actuel allemand (au prix de conditions de travail moins reluisantes qu'en France, mais une situation plus perenne pour leurs entreprises)


Sauf que le succs de l'Allemagne n'a rien  voir avec ca. C'est le simple fait que l'euro a t caler sur le mark et donc sur leur conomie. Nous  contrario un euro fort nous a plomber parce qu'entre autre on a pas une conomie pour une monnaie forte. Et donc on se retrouve avec la situation actuelle ou notre conomie est sabr parce qu'on peut pas dvaluer la monnaie. Donc on se retrouve  vouloir caler notre industrie et notre conomie sur un modle qui ne fonctionne pas en France au lieu de caler un modle adapt  notre industrie et notre conomie (oui on fabrique et on vend pas des audi). 

Voir les confrence d'Asselineau qui explique bien que moi cet enfumage Allemand.


Et pis le modle Allemand tant vant les patron du CAC40 n'en voudrait pas car actuellement le systme franais permet au entreprise de profiter de millions d'heure sup gratuite faite par les salari sous couvert de truc  la con comme la "conscience professionnelle". Si on passe sur le systme Allemand ou ils ne font pas ces millions d'heures gratuite je suis pas sur que le grand patronat apprciera.

Et pis c'est un modle de socit si vous voulez torpiller toute politique sociale (regardez l'tat catastrophique de la natalit et de la gestion des vieux en Allemagne) pour se branler sur le PIB c'est votre choix mais apparemment c'est pas le choix de beaucoup de franais.

----------


## dev14

Vous parlez beaucoup de cette loi, des manifestations. Considrons simplement que :

La loi dessert nos intrts pour servir ceux du march
Les manifestations taient plus que justifies mais trs mal organises (s'attaquer aux forces de l'ordre et vhiculer la haine du flic est l'apanage de l'extrme gauche)

Mais que tout cela t prvisible, voyez plutt :

----------


## halaster08

> Je laisserais bien un peu de mon travail aux autres, si on me permettait de vivre correctement en bossant moins


Si je ne m'abuse c'est l'ide de base des 35h, sauf qu'en pratique on paye des heures sup ou des RTT, donc a n'a pas crer d'emploi

----------


## MobyKDIK

Je m'excuse de l'attaque personnelle que je reconnais. 
Je ne remets pas en cause ce que tu as vcu, comment le pourrais-je, je ne l'ai pas vcu. 

Je me suis nerv car je trouve toujours dommage de voir des gens qui semblent intressants et pleins d'exprience (je cherche pas  amadouer, j'essaie d'tre honnte) tirer un trait sur l'poque actuelle (du moins c'est le sentiment que j'ai eu).
Je suis conscient et je partage ce que tu dis en partie quand tu dis que effectivement la majorit des gens n'utilisent pas cette mine d'or qu'est le web pour s'instruire, mais y vont pour consommer. 

Mais je trouve que tout cela change. J'ai peut-tre tout faux, mais j'ai le sentiment que depuis 15ans, Internet et la faon de l'utiliser a chang si vite qu'on commence  peine  l'utiliser  bon escient  grande chelle. Je veux dire par l que tous les vecteurs d'informations et de connaissance sur internet sont jeunes : si je pars de mon exprience, je trouve aujourd'hui plein de youtubeurs trs intressants et enrichissants, et cette faon de s'informer me semble encore balbutiante et se dveloppe normment. Elle s'est d'abord dveloppe dans des domaines plus "consommation" (jeux vido, esthtique, comique etc) et maintenant plus dans le culturel, sociologique, scientifique, philosophique mme.

Je suis d'accord pour dire que notre socit est clairement all trop loin dans l'individualisme, je dirais dans la vie relle, mais l o on a perdu beaucoup dans les relations "relles", on en gagn tout autant je trouve grce  Internet.
L je parle d'exprience personnelle : je suis parti il n'y a pas longtemps en Allemagne, j'ai pu loger chez un allemand avec qui j'ai discut, qui m'a fait dcouvrir la ville, etc. chose que je n'aurais jamais pu faire avant. Je suis rentr de vacances il y a peu avec un inconnu en covoiturage, c'tait une rencontre trs intressante. Et tout ce qui se dveloppe en ce moment encourage ces rencontres, dans une socit participative. J'y vois justement une raction des gens  une socit qu'ils trouvent froide.

Donc, pass ma raction nerve, je trouve juste dommage que tu aies une telle image de la socit actuelle, qui a plein de dfaut, mais tant d'opportunits, j'ai l'impression que tu n'en gardes que les mauvais aspects sans voir les bons (en tout cas  mes yeux)

----------


## RyzenOC

> Le grand-pre dont je parle avait juste son certificat d'tude et crivait sans fautes alors qu'un ingnieur en fait une (au moins) toutes les deux lignes.


Oui et ? je vois pas la rapport !
Les moyens de communications volue, parler Latin ou langage SMS, OSEF tant que les individus arrivent  ce comprendre.

La technologie tous le monde peut se la payer, un smartphone correcte t'en trouve  100, avec tu peut amliorer ton empreinte carbone avec une app de covoiturage, te faire dcouvrir des opportunits avec l'analyse de tes donnes, rencontrer des personnes avec qui tu peut avoir des affinits avec les sites de rencontres.

Le caf du commerce on l'a juste remplac par des algo qui te font gagner du temps et de l'argent.

Le caf du commerce, un alcoolique peut arriver et provoquer une bagarre et te faire perdre un oeil, sur les smarthpone c'est pareil google peut collecter des donnes sur toi pour des raisons obscure.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Internet, tu parles de vive voix ? Internet, tu as le contact physique, les boissons que tu partages ? Internet, tu as l'ambiance, la musique que tout le monde aime et dance dessus, ou bien un quelconque barman qui te lance une blague mme si tu es en conversation politique avec un pote ? Certes, internet est sociale, mais il manque la convivialit.
> 
> L'individualisme se dissous dans l'anonymat d'internet, on est social mais sous le couvert d'un pseudo. On peut se faire des amis, mais peut tre qu'on ne l'aimera pas en vrai donc on ne se dplace pas (je me suis fait un pote qui aime le rap/possde un flingue etc. alors que je suis plutt du genre introverti et que je haie le rap, je jouais et parlais actualit avec un "vieux" de 46 ans, on peut vraiment tre ami avec n'importe qui). 
> 
> Je n'ai abord que les points dont je pouvais rpondre, le reste je suis relativement d'accord, mme si je ne pense pas qu'il soit le seul au monde  avoir ces penses.


Mouvii je suis d'accord et en mme temps je reste partag... Je trouve que Internet a permis  tous ceux qui se sentaient seuls et hors de la socit de trouver des gens avec qui parler et partager des passions. Je connais quelques amis qui te diraient qu'ils auraient pass une jeunesse horrible si ils n'avaient pas trouv via des blogs des gens qui partagaient leurs passions, ou juste leur mal-tre. Et qu'ils ont pu rencontrer ensuite. Et malheureusement les ttes de turc il y a en a toujours eu, les rejets de la bande dans la cour de rcr. Avec internet certains ont trouvs une solution  leur solitude.

Et pour continuer, je ne vais assayer de pas me rpter (voir mon commentaire prcdent) mais quand je dis que internet cre du lien social, je pense plus  tout ce qui nous permet de rellement rencontrer des gens (Airbnb, blablacar et autres) 
Certains trouvent ces rencontres superficielles, moi j'y ai trouv de vraies expriences, un moyen de croiser plein de monde plus tard.

----------


## Mouvii

> Oui et ? je vois pas la rapport !
> Les moyens de communications volue, parler Latin ou langage SMS, OSEF tant que les individus arrivent  ce comprendre.


Ou .....dc pour twa .......si jecri com sa, tu penses qu'on pourra avoir un dbat vif et intressant ? Non dsol, savoir crire avec le minimum de faute aide  la comprhension de chacun et c'est plus facile de prendre la personne au srieux.

----------


## halaster08

> Les moyens de communications volue, parler Latin ou langage SMS, OSEF tant que les individus arrivent  ce comprendre.


Alors l non, le SMS comme volution du langage non merci ...
Surtout que la plupart du temps c'est  la limite de l'incomprhensible.

----------


## Invit

> Si je ne m'abuse c'est l'ide de base des 35h, sauf qu'en pratique on paye des heures sup ou des RTT, donc a n'a pas crer d'emploi


L'une des ides de base. L'autre, la principale il me semble, tait d'avancer socialement en proposant un schma plus humain qu'avec les 45 heures. Peut-tre que a a permis de moins gnrer de chmage (mais personne n'a de boule de cristal pour le dire), et sans doute que a a boost la consommation.  mon humble avis, les 35 h en soi n'ont rien bousill du tout.

----------


## Mouvii

> Mouvii je suis d'accord et en mme temps je reste partag... Je trouve que Internet a permis  tous ceux qui se sentaient seuls et hors de la socit de trouver des gens avec qui parler et partager des passions. Je connais quelques amis qui te diraient qu'ils auraient pass une jeunesse horrible si ils n'avaient pas trouv via des blogs des gens qui partagaient leurs passions, ou juste leuLes rencontres restent superficielles si elles restent sur internet. A mon avis rencontrer des amis d'internet dans la ralit est un vraie exprience et a peut r mal-tre. Et qu'ils ont pu rencontrer ensuite. Et malheureusement les ttes de turc il y a en a toujours eu, les rejets de la bande dans la cour de rcr. Avec internet certains ont trouvs une solution  leur solitude.
> 
> Et pour continuer, je ne vais assayer de pas me rpter (voir mon commentaire prcdent) mais quand je dis que internet cre du lien social, je pense plus  tout ce qui nous permet de rellement rencontrer des gens (Airbnb, blablacar et autres) 
> Certains trouvent ces rencontres superficielles, moi j'y ai trouv de vraies expriences, un moyen de croiser plein de monde plus tard.


Les rencontres restent superficielles si elles restent sur internet. A mon avis rencontrer des amis d'internet dans la ralit est un vraie exprience et a apporte quelque chose pour notre vie. Je suis aussi d'accord que a aide les gens  rentrer dans un cercle. Tu joues  Dofus et t'es seul ? Va sur LEUR forum et tu joueras avec d'autres personnes qui partagent ta passion ! (Et a s'applique avec tout, mme sans tre un jeu).

En fait ton commentaire semblait plus s'appuyer sur les rseau sociaux que sur le fait d'organiser des rencontres, ce qui pour le coup serait intressant si a pouvait le faire aussi pour la politique. Imaginez plusieurs ttes pensantes se regrouper au mme endroit pour parler des affaires politiques, ce serait-y pas gnial ? Si seulement...

----------


## MobyKDIK

Quand je parlais de rseaux sociaux c'tait plus par rapport  l'information, les connaissances qu'on peut trouver sur le net, notamment maintenant toutes ces chaines youtube, ces forums comme celui-ci, etc. Par contre pas du tout les purs rseaux sociaux comme Facebook et companie, qui ont leur utilit, mais seulement avec ceux que tu connais dj. Sinon c'est globalement le rendez-vous de tous les nervs d'internet qui viennent y dverser leur frustrations et leur haine. 
Aprs il y a quand mme des choses trs intressantes sur Facebook, certaines chaines d'informations trs enrichissantes (tout n'est pas mauvais  :;):  )

Et c'est vrai que rien ne remplace la vraie vie, mais j'ai quand mme l'impression de participer  un truc en ce moment mme par exemple, en discutant et en dbatant avec vous ! Je rentrerai chez moi en ayant presque la mme impression que si j'tais all dans un groupe de discussion !

----------


## halaster08

> Imaginez plusieurs ttes pensantes se regrouper au mme endroit pour parler des affaires politiques, ce serait-y pas gnial ? Si seulement...


Heu y aurais pas un truc genre l'assemble nationale ou le snat, o nos ttes pensantes sont cens se runir et parler magouille politiques

----------


## Zirak

> si je pars de mon exprience, je trouve aujourd'hui plein de youtubeurs trs intressants et enrichissants, et cette faon de s'informer me semble encore balbutiante et se dveloppe normment.


le problme c'est que pour un mec intressant, y'en a 25 qui disent de la merde, sans parler du fait que vu les progrs techniques, on peut te mettre des vidos ou des photos compltement trafiques pour te faire gober n'importe quoi, sans que tu ne vois rien. Sans parler du manque d'objectivit de 99% des mdias, chacun annonant une infos suivant son point de vue et non plus de faon neutre.


C'est devenu assez dur et cela demande beaucoup d'efforts pour avoir des informations viables, et dmler le vrai du faux. Efforts qu'normment de personnes ne sont pas prtes  faire, il suffit de voir le nombre d'HOAX qui circulent sur les rseaux sociaux,  tel point que des fois, c'est mme des politiciens qui ragissent sr (ou partagent) ces HOAX. Ce qui en plus montre bien le niveau de comptence (pour en revenir  tout  l'heure et au fait, qu'ils ne sont pas experts en tout).

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Heu y aurais pas un truc genre l'assemble nationale ou le snat, o nos ttes pensantes sont cens se runir et parler magouille politiques


Haha je crois qu'il parlait plus de gens anonymes, ou en tout cas de ceux qui se font remarquer sur le net, pas tellement de ceux qui chauffent les siges de l'assemble, eux on les connat dja !

----------


## Mouvii

> Heu y aurais pas un truc genre l'assemble nationale ou le snat, o nos ttes pensantes sont cens se runir et parler magouille politiques


Il y a des ttes pensantes au snat/AN ? Premire nouvelle ! S'ils ne pensent pas au peuple, ils doivent penser  eux-mmes dans ce cas l...

Dsol du sarcasme/cynisme, j'en ai au travers de la gorge d'avoir des hommes politiques qui font tout pour emmagasiner de l'argent et ne pas faire grand chose (de ce que j'ai comme retour).

----------


## MobyKDIK

C'est vrai les voix sont multiples, et c'est difficile de faire le tri. Mais le problme d'avant n'tait-il pas qu'il n'tait vhicul que par 3 mdias diffrents (chiffre au pif, c'est pour l'ide) ? On critique (surement  raison) nos mdias qui nous servent une information biaise, contrle politiquement, pleine de conflits d'intrts, ba le remde que j'y vois c'est justement internet !

En gros l'ide que je m'en fait ce que, avant on avait pas le choix, il fallait couter ce qui se disait dans les journaux et puis c'est tout, maintenant s'est rajout aux journaux la masse d'infos internet. C'est plus compliqu de trier le vrai du faux, mais au moins on est pas pieds et poings lis  quelques vecteurs d'informations. Car je ne pense pas qu' l'poque ils taient plus vertueux que maintenant.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est vrai les voix sont multiples, et c'est difficile de faire le tri. Mais le problme d'avant n'tait-il pas qu'il n'tait vhicul que par 3 mdias diffrents (chiffre au pif, c'est pour l'ide) ? On critique (surement  raison) nos mdias qui nous serve une information biaise, contrle politiquement, pleine de conflits d'intrts, ba le remde que j'y vois c'est justement internet !
> 
> En gros l'ide que je m'en fait ce que, avant on avait pas le choix, il fallait couter ce qui se disait dans les journaux et puis c'est tout, maintenant s'est rajout aux journaux la masse d'infos internet. C'est plus compliqu de trier le vrai du faux, mais au moins on est pas pieds et poings lis  quelques vecteurs d'informations.


Mais c'est la mme chose sur internet...

Tu as plus de vecteurs, mais ils sont tous aussi peu fiable, et du coup c'est encore plus difficile de trouver la vrit au milieu de tout a.  ::?:

----------


## MobyKDIK

Hmm Je trouve quand mme que ceux qui sont plus proches de la "vrit" (aussi floue cette ide soit-elle) ont plus de chance de se faire entendre. 
Je veux pas entrer dans de nouvelles polmiques sur de tous autres sujets, mais sans internet, je ne sais pas si la guerre des amricains en Irak aurait t si vite controverse ! A son poque la guerre du Vit Nam a dur longtemps avant que des reporters ramnent des photos et dnoncent la ralit de ce conflit ! Mme chose pour ce qui se passe en ce moment en Syrie : a se serait pass 50 ans plus tt, on aurait eu qu'un son de cloche ( entendre avec la voix du Gneral de Gaulle  ::D:  ) "la France, sauveur de la dmocratie, vient aider les citoyens syriens contre l'horreur et la barbarie" 
Aujourd'hui, on peut trouver des analyses gopolitiques sur le sujets, venant de plein de pays diffrents, des tmoignages de Syriens,entendre parler de tous les effets nfastes des oprations militaires menes l-bas, mais aussi c'est vrai, toutes les thories du complots et endoctrinements possibles, voire simplement des messages de propagandes  moiti cachs.
Je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux, mais moi personnellement je prfre la situation actuelle ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Traroth2

> Ca ne gne personne que ces syndicats qui ne reprsentent plus personne se permettent de bloquer le pays entier ?? On est pas dans un pays totalitaire, dictatorial, en guerre ! Cette loi de travail n'a rien  voir avec les annes tatcher ou les lois HARTZ IV de Schrder ! Pourtant, certains se permettent d'imposer  toute la population leur colre, paralysant tous les transports, mettant  mal plein de PME, dgradant encore plus un dialogue politique et social qui, j'y crois encore, pourrait tre rstaur. Quoi qu'on pense de cette loi (qui est surement nfaste et improvise par un gouvernement trop consern par sa rlection, paradoxal hein ^^ ?), je trouve intlrable que certains crent tant de dsordre et punissent tous les citoyens par leur anarchisme d'une autre poque... Certains (comme les ouvriers) ont tout  fait le droit d'tre rvolts, eux vivent rellement des mtiers des plus pnibles et ingrats : cela explique leur raction, a ne les excuse pas. Nous sommes en dmocratie !!


a t'a travers l'esprit que les grvistes ne sont pas les seuls responsables des grves ? Tu dis toi-mme que la loi est nfaste, est-ce que a ne veut pas dire un tout petit peu que a pourrait bien tre ceux qui ont dcid de cette loi qui sont responsables de cette grve ? Parce qu'ils forcent les salaris  se dfendre, tout simplement !

Je te signale quand mme que les grvistes ne sont pas pays et prennent des risques,  la fois professionnellement et matraqualement, en faisant grve. Et on pourrait mme ajouter daeshalement, aussi, si dj on nous bassine avec l'tat d'urgence depuis des mois. Ils ne font pas a pour s'amuser, hein !

----------


## Zirak

Encore une fois, si tu as le temps, l'envie et les capacits intellectuelles pour faire le tri, et te forger ta propre opinion, oui aujourd'hui c'est peut-tre mieux, mais hlas, tout le monde ne runit pas ces 3 conditions. 

Et encore une fois aussi (oui je me rpte beaucoup  ::D: ), oui Internet est trs bien pour que ces personnes, qui sont "proches de la vrit" s'expriment plus facilement, mais cela marche dans les deux sens, ceux qui sont "loin de la vrit" peuvent propager leurs ides plus vite, plus loin et beaucoup plus facilement aussi.

Je te rejoins sur le fait qu'il y a du bon et du mauvais, personne ne peut le nier. Je suis juste peut-tre moins optimiste que toi, sur le fait qu'on en retire globalement plus de bon que de mauvais.

Si c'tait vraiment le cas, je pense que le pays (voir mme le monde), n'en serait pas la aujourd'hui, si ceux qui sont "proches de la vrit" touchaient (c'est dgoutant !) autant de monde que a.

----------


## Traroth2

> bah c'est facile pour la SNCF : au lieu de bloquer les trains (et donc ce mettre une norme partie des usagers sur leur dos) il leur suffiraient d'ouvrir les barrires, de faire passer tout le monde gratos. la ils feraient chier "ceux d'en haut" et aideraient "ceux d'en bas"... 
> 
> mais non... ils prfrent bloquer et passer pour des branleurs qui veulent faire des bbq au piquet de grve... dommage.


La grve de la gratuit n'est lgale que depuis 2007. Les syndicats n'y sont effectivement pas habitus.

----------


## Traroth2

> a me rappelle mon ancien job ou on avait un fournisseur franais. mon chef se lever  5h pour venir vrifier les backups et si lui ou quelqu'un avait un problme avec l'application ils devaient attendre 9h quand ceux qui bossaient dans l'entreprise franaise arrivaient au travail mais lui  16h-17h heure il partait  la maison alors que l'autre quipe ils faisaient souvent des heures sup.


Pour tout ce qui est maintenance, ce qu'il faut comprendre, c'est que tout dpend de ton Service Level Agreement (SLA) et donc de ton contrat avec ton fournisseur. Un SLA avec une rponse "best effort" pendant les heures de bureau ou un SLA avec reprise du service garantie en une heure en 24/7, ce n'est pas le mme prix. Mais alors pas du tout !

----------


## Traroth2

> Si je ne m'abuse c'est l'ide de base des 35h, sauf qu'en pratique on paye des heures sup ou des RTT, donc a n'a pas crer d'emploi


C'est parfaitement faux. Il n'y a mme QUE CA qui ait cr durablement des emplois dans les 30 dernires annes.

http://www.alternatives-economiques....137_58027.html
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/econo...i-du-faux.html
http://www.slate.fr/story/95749/35-heures-bilan
http://www.liberation.fr/futurs/2014...heures_1160187
http://www.alterecoplus.fr/emploi/tr...-00003539.html

----------


## halaster08

> C'est parfaitement faux. Il n'y a mme QUE CA qui ait cr durablement des emplois dans les 30 dernires annes.


C'est possible que je me trompe, et si c'est le cas c'est plutt une bonne chose, mais de mon exprience personnelle c'est vraiment le ressenti que j'ai eu

----------


## grunk

> Ouais donc tu parle de quelquechose que tu ne connait et dont tu te fais une ide via le journal de France 2 et le discours du MEDEF.


L'ide que je m'en fait c'est celle que je vois. Merci de ne pas extrapoler sur mes chaine tv prfres (j'ai pas de tv d'ailleurs , a rgle la question  ::mrgreen::  )
J'ai envie de dire aux profs et au cheminots qui nous font au bas mots une grve par an de changer d'entreprise si la votre ne vous convient plus.
Si demain la loi travail passe et que mon employeur m'impose des termes qui ne me conviennent pas je pars ... J'emmerde pas le monde




> Bref j'ai l'impression que tu parle d'un sujet que tu ignore beaucoup et base ton opinion sur la propagande mdiatique sans jamais vraiment vu le rel du terrain.


Je peux pas trop me permettre de faire la grve 2 semaine pour voir le terrain , tu sais rapport au salaire que je vais perdre  :;): 

Mais je te l'accorde, je connais mal le monde syndical (ou patronal d'ailleurs) et l'image qu'il reflte ne me donne pas envie.

----------


## RyzenOC

> J'ai envie de dire aux profs et au cheminots qui nous font au bas mots une grve par an de changer d'entreprise si la votre ne vous convient plus.


Sa risque dtre difficile, l'ducation national et la sncf ont le monopole
Les prof peuvent ventuellement aller dans les coles prive ou faire prof particulier.

Mais les cheminots,  part la SNCF y'a qui ?!

J'aimerais bien qu'il y'ai de la concurrence sur le rseau ferroviaire, parce que comme avec les FAI du temps du monopole de France Telecom, les prix tait exorbitants.
Avec de la concurrence, les trains arriverons peut tre plus  l'heure aussi... Les japonais y arrivent en tous cas, ils ont des trains plus rapide que nos TGV (hors de prix...) et n'ont pas 1 minutes de retard sinon ils sont oblig de faire une lettre d'excuse pour les employeurs des salaris qui sont dans le train.

Un paris Lyon/Strasbourg c'est moins cher en avion qu'en train, aller comprendre pourquoi.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aprs quelques recherches, j'ai trouv l'amendement du Snat  propos des 39 heures.

Extrait :



> La loi du 20 aot 2008 a fortement simplifi le cadre de lamnagement du temps de travail avec un seul mcanisme simple dannualisation, avec la prdominance de laccord dentreprise sur laccord de branche. 50 000 accords dentreprises ont t ngocis  sa suite. Pour mmoire, il existe environ 35 000 entreprises employant plus de 50 salaris en France.
> 
> Il reste que la loi fixe toujours la dure lgale du travail  35 heures par semaine ou 1607 heures par an en cas dannualisation, ainsi que le taux de majoration des heures supplmentaires.
> 
> La dure du travail des salaris employs  temps plein en France demeure parmi les plus faibles des pays europens avec une dure annuelle moyenne de 1536 heures contre 1580 heures en Allemagne ou 1637 h eures au Royaume-Uni.
> 
> Ds lors, cet amendement a deux objectifs : augmenter la dure rellement travaille et simplifier le cadre applicable. Il sagit de laisser  un accord collectif dentreprise ou  dfaut de branche ou  dfaut  lemployeur, le soin de fixer la dure de rfrence  temps plein.
> 
> A dfaut daccord, cette dure serait fixe  39 heures hebdomadaires ou 1790 heures en cas dannualisation du temps de travail.
> ...


(C'est moi qui souligne.)

Source : http://www.senat.fr/amendements/comm...t_COM-305.html

----------


## RPGamer

A la base les 35h devaient permettre de crer des emplois mais vu le taux de chmage actuel de la France, continuer  ce rythme aurait t du suicide. C'est pas plus mal de se mettre  la page avec le reste de l'Europe pour le coup.

Ca a dj t soulign mais en Suisse ont est plutt autour des 42h en moyenne avec un taux de chmage qui frle les 3%. Preuve que la cration de richesse dynamise l'conomie et donc la cration d'emplois.

----------


## Zirak

Et oui, cela sera 39h par dfaut, mais vu que les accords d'entreprises prendront le pas sur les accords de branches ou sur le code du travail, a veut dire que ton patron pourra mme dcrter que dans son entreprise, un temps plein c'est 45h par semaine. Car dans ce que tu soulignes, ce n'est marqu nul part que cela sera 39h max par semaine avec le reste pay en heure sup si on dpasse, comme c'est le cas actuellement pour les 35h.

----------


## yento

Loi Travail : les snateurs suppriment les 35 heures de travail par semaine[/B]

GENIAL !!! Enfin la fin des 38h payes 35. Vive les 38h payes 39.

+11% sur le salaire pour le mme travail  :8-):

----------


## _Thomas

Merci  tous ceux qui participent  cette discussion, je viens de lire les 4-5 dernires pages, j'ai trouv les changes assez intressants et dans l'ensemble assez courtois. 

Au dpart, je pensais me contenter de lire les contributions des uns et des autres, mais finalement je n'ai pas russi  me retenir de ragir. Je m'excuse d'avance pour le pav, mais j'ai essay d'tre le plus prcis et sincre possible, et comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai alors beaucoup de mal  ne pas tre verbeux.
 ::pastaper:: 

* propos du projet de loi :*
Si comme certains le disent, le projet de loi a t "vid de sa substance", la premire question qui me vient  l'esprit est : pourquoi alors certaines personnes souhaitent _ tout prix_ qu'il soit adopt en l'tat ?
Avec un niveau suffisant en franais et une connexion Internet, presque n'importe peut se faire une ide de ce qu'il en est, par exemple en lisant le projet de loi directement  la source (disponible ICI), au lieu de se contenter de rpter ce que d'autres personnes en disent ou en pensent. Pour ceux qui n'ont pas le temps de lire les 131 pages et/ou qui n'apprcient pas le style lch des rdacteurs, vous pouvez toujours lire ICI une synthse des articles critiqus (par soucis d'quilibre intellectuel, il serait trs souhaitable que les dfenseurs de ce projet de loi fassent eux aussi une synthse des articles qui d'aprs eux, fondent la lgitimit et la crdibilit du projet de loi face aux objectifs qu'il prtend atteindre ; jusqu'ici je n'ai pas trouv mieux que A).

Une fois cet effort personnel effectu, je vois quatre grandes possibilits :
Le texte tait initialement trs positif et il le reste malgr les concessions fates  droite  gauche entre-temps. La grande question serait alors de comprendre pourquoi visiblement une majorit de personne est contre ? Faut-il dduire de ce constat que la CGT et ses amis ("camp" souvent prsent comme minoritaire voire ultra-minoritaire) a plus d'influence sur l'opinion public que le gouvernement, les mdias de masse publics ou privs et les syndicats de salaris et patronaux (ex: MEDEF, CFDT) tous runis ? Pourquoi et comment autant de gens se font "berner" par les arguments des uns en refusant catgoriquement les arguments des autres ? D'o vient ce dficit soudain de bon sens soudainement gnralis ?Le texte ne contient vraiment plus rien, ni de positif ni de ngatif, suite aux "ngociations" et aux "discussions" pre-49.3 comme l'affirmaient certains il y a peu (ex: M. Gattaz). La question initiale se repose alors : Pour quelles raisons certaines personnes veulent qu'un texte vide d'intrt et d'utilit soit absolument adopt en l'tat ? Est-ce que cela ne serait pas un indice dmontrant qu'effectivement le texte n'est pas totalement vide et que par consquent le dbat sur son contenu est encore lgitime ? Et si la rponse  la question initiale se trouvait dans un simple et purile jeu de postures des uns et des autres (en tant en un peu caricatural : CGT & Co Vs Gouvernement + MEDEF & Co), devons-nous (encore?) accepter que l'issue et le contenu d'une loi concernant un lment central de nos vies actuelles soit fonde uniquement sur un jeu de pouvoir qui pour l'immense majorit d'entre nous, nous est compltement tranger ? (la plupart d'entre nous ne fait partie ni de la direction d'un parti politique national, ni de la direction d'un syndicat national de salaris ou de patrons)Le texte contient un mlange d'articles plus ou moins dfendables. Pourquoi alors de pas faire le tri afin de voter ceux qui feraient plus ou moins consensus tout en continuant de "dbattre" sur les autres qui concentrent les points de dsaccord ?  qui profitent potentiellement plus un projet de loi "fourre-tout" ?Le texte n'a jamais vraiment contenu quoi que ce soit de crdible par rapports aux objectifs viss, ce qui explique un peu mieux pourquoi visiblement une majorit de personne ne veut pas de ce projet de loi. Pourquoi alors un gouvernement prtendu reprsentatif propose un projet de loi par lequel une majorit de gens ne se sentent pas reprsents ? Comment en arrive-t-on  chaque fois,  travers les lections,  tre reprsents par des gens qui ne nous reprsentent pas une fois les lections passes ? Pourquoi cela changerait d'une lection  une autre ? Est-ce qu'il existe, historiquement, des exemples qui vont  l'encontre de ce constat actuel ?

Chacun se fera son ide, mais je ne peux que terminer ce point en rappelant l'intitul du projet de loi : "Projet de loi visant  instituer de nouvelles liberts et de nouvelles protections pour les entreprises et les actifs".
Sans donner  ce dtail plus de sens qu'il n'est raisonnable de lui en donner, il est amusant de constater que les nouvelles liberts et protections sont destines en premier lieu aux entreprises, puis aux actifs.


* propos des grves et de leurs consquences :*
Au risque de rpter des choses dj dtes ici, effectivement ne tombons pas dans le pige des formules toute-faites  base de vocabulaire inappropri ("prise en otage", "terrorisme", "dictature", etc.), elles n'apportent rien de sain au dbat tout au contraire.  mes yeux, les grves ont le mrite de rpondre _par les faits_  la question "En dernire analyse, qui dpend rellement de qui ? ", que ce soit dans le rapport salari/patron comme dans le rapport citoyen/reprsentants. Cela dit, compte tenu des rsultats obtenus par ces modes de revendications, j'ai du mal  dfendre bec et ongles la pertinence des grves et des manifestations, mais je ne vois pas de moins mauvaise solution pour l'instant (et comme l'ont dj dit certains ici, une grve qui ne drange personne ne pse rien dans le rapport de force, donc les gnes occasionnes actuellement sont plutt "bons signes").
Ne connaissant que trs peu le sujet du droit de grve et du du syndicalisme, je ne vais pas m'tendre davantage sur le sujet par crainte de dire des btises. Je me contenterai de rappeler que nous devons la majorit du confort de nos situations actuelles (droit du travail, protection sociale, congs, payes, etc.), aussi diverses qu'elles soient,  ceux qui dans le pass ont particip  la construction de notre socit en s'opposant alors  ceux qui ne voulaient pas de ce qu'on appelle couramment les acquis-sociaux. Je pense qu'il est sain de dbattre de la remise en question ventuelle de tous ces acquis-sociaux, cependant il serait criminel  mes yeux d'oublier pourquoi des gens,  une autre poque, se sont battus pour les obtenir.


* propos du message de Chauve souris (#907) et des changes qui s'en sont suivis :*
Je suis globalement d'accord avec son message et donc probablement "vieux avant l'ge" malgr moi.  :;): 
Effectivement je pense que les formes actuelles de nos socits accroissent l'individualisme alors qu'autrefois, par ncessit, elles favorisaient d'avantage la coopration et le partage. Quant  savoir si c'tait mieux avant, je pense qu'il ne faut pas poser la question de cette manire, trop normative  mon got, mais plutt par exemple s'interroger sur les points suivants :
Sommes-nous plus heureux qu'avant ? Vivons-nous _mieux_ qu'avant ? Avons-nous plus de temps libre pour faire ce qui nous plat en dehors de la ncessit _mtro-boulot-dodo_ ?Mon confort personnel n'a-t-il pas des consquences ngatives sur celui d'autres personnes ? sur l'environnement ? Qu'est-ce qu'on appelle le progrs ? Pourquoi est-ce qu'on a tendance  le prsenter moins sous un angle social que sous un angle conomique ?Est-ce que je me reconnais dans le projet de socit qui est en train de se construire par la somme de nos vies individuelles ?Rtrospectivement, parmi les ides dominantes actuelles qui nous semblent _vraies_, combien d'entre-elles n'ont pas d'abord t dconsidres/dcrdibilises par la majorit des gens de l'poque pour finalement remplacer des ides qui semblaient immuables ? Quelles consquences en tirer face aux ides qui aujourd'hui nous semblent immuables ? Mme question  propos de celles qui nous semblent  premire vue irralisables ou grotesques ?
Je suis convaincu que lorsqu'on rpond  ces questions en faisant les efforts ncessaires pour ne pas se raconter d'histoire, il y a effectivement matire  tre trs critique envers beaucoup de choses. Mais il est  mes yeux compltement contre-productif d'tre continuellement dans la nostalgie triste d'une situation passe  : la socit volue continuellement, et donc si certaines choses sont juges indsirables aujourd'hui, il faut diriger nos efforts vers la transformation positives de ces choses-l, et non pas vers la dformation de la ralit qui nous ferait miroiter un retour possible  un eldorado antrieur qui n'a jamais exist. 
Alors oui l'informatique et Internet sont des outils qui peuvent tre formidables pour uvrer  l'panouissement des tres humains, mais ils peuvent _aussi_ tre des outils d'asservissements (et ils le sont) ; comme n'importe quel outil, tout dpend de l'utilisation qu'on en fait, je comprends donc les arguments de Chauve souris auxquels je rajouterai les questions suivantes :
Nous utilisons une grande varit d'objets complexes, mais comprenons-nous comment ils fonctionnent ?  comment/par qui sont-ils construits ? comment les rparer ?Nous interagissons beaucoup entre nous, mais combien avons-nous de _vrais_ amis ? de vraies relations ? que savons-nous rellement de tous ces gens-l ?  qui faisons-nous rellement confiance ?Quel regard critique portons-nous sur notre perception de "_la_" ralit ? quelles frquence sommes-nous rellement capables de sortir de nos bulles/de nos zones de confort intellectuelles ? (qu'elles soient sociales, informationnelles, professionnelles, etc...)Nos sources d'information sont-elles autant diversifies qu'on aime  le penser ? Est-il adquat de faire confiance  ce point aux premires pages de rsultats de nos moteurs de recherche prfrs ?Quel hritage rel allons-nous laisser aux gnrations suivantes ? (avec quelle prennit espre ?)Parmi tous les usages possibles des outils informatiques  notre disposition, quelle part reprsente ceux qui n'asservissent pas d'avantage l'tre humain mais au contraire continuent  le librer rellement ? 

* propos de lorthographe et de la grammaire*
Certains sujets de discussions, notamment ceux qui divisent le plus les opinions, ncessitent de limiter au maximum les sources de malentendus si on veut se donner les moyens faire progresser le dbat, c'est  dire changer des ides/des concepts avec une prcision croissante afin de cerner les limites des points d'accord ou de dsaccord (sinon on se contente d'une succession de monologues qui n'a d'intrt pour aucune des parties).
Mme si l'orthographe et la grammaire franaise volue continuellement, j'ai beaucoup de mal  trouver des arguments pour ne pas utiliser -dans la mesure du possible de chacun- uniquement les mots "autoriss" et uniquement les rgles de grammaire "officielles". Je trouve mme cela ncessaire pour former un point de dpart commun permettant ensuite de canaliser les efforts vers l'change de concepts et d'ides plutt que disperser ces mmes efforts dans ce qui pourrait se caricaturer avec le cycle suivant : "expression d'ides insuffisamment prcises, malentendus/incomprhensions, dpassement des malentendus/incomprhensions (dans le meilleur des cas), valuation de la pertinence des ides exprimes initialement (dans leur version corrige) , expression de nouvelles ides, etc...).

Qui plus est pour des informaticiens : nous viendrait-il  l'ide de ne pas respecter la syntaxe d'un langage ? de ne pas tre attentif au _style_ de notre code ?
Probablement non si notre objectif est de faire en sorte que notre code fasse ce qu'on attend qu'il fasse et le mieux possible, c'est  dire qu'il soit compris par le systme devant l'interprter et qu'il soit capable dinteragir correctement avec d'autres systmes, d'autres ressources, etc...


P.S. Encore dsol pour le pav et flicitations  qui auront la force de tout lire.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

@_Thomas : Amen.





> Ca a dj t soulign mais en Suisse ont est plutt autour des 42h en moyenne avec un taux de chmage qui frle les 3%. Preuve que la cration de richesse dynamise l'conomie et donc la cration d'emplois.


Oui, c'est juste le fait de travailler 42h au lieu de 39h (car peu d'entreprises en France sont vraiment aux 35h).

Rien  voir avec le fait que vous avez 5 fois moins de personne  qui vous devez fournir un travail.

Rien  voir non plus avec le fait que vos salaires sont X fois plus levs qu'en France (si on avait de plus gros salaires en France, il y aurait plus de consommation, plus de TVA qui rentre pour l'Etat, et une conomie plus vivante (besoin de recruter pour produire plus car plus de gens achtent)).

Peut-tre que vous avez une meilleur prise en charge / re-formation des gens qui perdent leur emploi.

Etc. etc.

Le temps de travail hebdomadaire, est loin d'tre la seule variable sur un taux de chmage.



Comme je disais, la majorit des entreprises en France, ne sont pas  35h relles de travail, passer  39h, cela ne va pas faire travailler plus la majorit des Franais, seulement leur enlever une partie de leur salaire (heures supp), ou leurs RTT (et dans ce cas la oui, certains travailleront un peu plus, mme si ils n'ont pas 30 jours de RTT par an non plus), et donc baisser le pouvoir d'achat, ce qui va encore rduire les commandes dans les entreprises et augmenter le chmage.

----------


## macslan

> @_Thomas : Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, c'est juste le fait de travailler 42h au lieu de 39h (car peu d'entreprises en France sont vraiment aux 35h).
> 
> Rien  voir avec le fait que vous avez 5 fois moins de personne  qui vous devez fournir un travail.
> 
> ...


Ben il y a l'apprentissage en Suisse qui est vraiment pour tout les age et un autre systme d'ducation suprieur on va dire

ben rduire le temps de travail aussi ne va pas forcement rduire le taux de chmage et il faudrait aussi avoir des chiffres plus prcis car il y aussi le chmage saisonniers, technique, etc

----------


## Zirak

> ben rduire le temps de travail aussi ne va pas forcement rduire le taux de chmage et il faudrait aussi avoir des chiffres plus prcis car il y aussi le chmage saisonniers, technique, etc


Oui aprs la faon de compter les chmeurs c'est encore un problme en plus, car tous les pays ne procdent pas de la mme faon en effet.

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a potentiellement X raisons, qui peuvent expliquer que le taux de chmage suisse soit plus bas que le taux franais, ce n'est pas que  cause des 42h de travail hebdomadaire (mme si cela peut en faire partie, je ne dit pas que cela n'a aucune influence du tout, juste que ce n'est pas la seule raison).

----------


## macslan

> Oui aprs la faon de compter les chmeurs c'est encore un problme en plus, car tous les pays ne procdent pas de la mme faon en effet.
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il y a potentiellement X raisons, qui peuvent expliquer que le taux de chmage suisse soit plus bas que le taux franais, ce n'est pas que  cause des 42h de travail hebdomadaire (mme si cela peut en faire partie, je ne dit pas que cela n'a aucune influence du tout, juste que ce n'est pas la seule raison).


je suis d'accord mais c'est la mme chose pour le fait de rduire le temps de travail.

----------


## Zirak

> je suis d'accord mais c'est la mme chose pour le fait de rduire le temps de travail.


Certes, mais personne n'a parl de rduire le temps de travail dans ce projet de loi.

Il n'y a dj pas assez de travail pour tout le monde, donc je ne vois pas comment en augmentant la dure du travail de ceux qui bossent dj, on va pouvoir filer du boulot  ceux qui n'en ont pas ?

Admettons que tu ais une entreprise de 10 personnes, avec assez de boulot pour embaucher une personne en plus. Si on passe  39h au lieu de 35 => 10x4h en plus par semaine, = 40h = 1 semaine de boulot complte en plus, donc tu produiras autant que si tu tais 11 mais en tant 10, et du coup, plus besoin d'embaucher, car si tu prends effectivement une 11me personne quand mme, tu n'es pas sr d'avoir suffisamment de travail pour ses 39h  elle en plus des 40h gagnes sur les autres.

----------


## papy88140

> A la base les 35h devaient permettre de crer des emplois mais vu le taux de chmage actuel de la France, continuer  ce rythme aurait t du suicide. C'est pas plus mal de se mettre  la page avec le reste de l'Europe pour le coup.
> 
> Ca a dj t soulign mais en Suisse ont est plutt autour des 42h en moyenne avec un taux de chmage qui frle les 3%. Preuve que la cration de richesse dynamise l'conomie et donc la cration d'emplois.


Va falloir arrter de prendre un exemple et de se focaliser dessus, parce que 42h en Suisse, peut-tre, mais moi j'ai lu il n'y a pas longtemps :
http://geopolis.francetvinfo.fr/la-s...-carbure-83033

vous qui tes fort en conomie, dites pourquoi ?

----------


## MobyKDIK

> a t'a travers l'esprit que les grvistes ne sont pas les seuls responsables des grves ? Tu dis toi-mme que la loi est nfaste, est-ce que a ne veut pas dire un tout petit peu que a pourrait bien tre ceux qui ont dcid de cette loi qui sont responsables de cette grve ? Parce qu'ils forcent les salaris  se dfendre, tout simplement !
> 
> Je te signale quand mme que les grvistes ne sont pas pays et prennent des risques,  la fois professionnellement et matraqualement, en faisant grve. Et on pourrait mme ajouter daeshalement, aussi, si dj on nous bassine avec l'tat d'urgence depuis des mois. Ils ne font pas a pour s'amuser, hein !


Encore une fois je ne parle pas de cette grve en particulier, je parle de faon plus gnrale des grves en France. La grve est un droit, je l'ai dj reconnu (enfin l dessu mon avis on s'en fout, c'est la loi). Mais ce que je remarque , c'est qu'en mme temps que l'exaspration monte et ne cesse de progresser contre nos politiques, la mme chose se passe vis  vis des grvistes chroniques franais : les gens, surtout les parisiens en ont ras le bol d'tre bloqu tous les 3 mois dans les transports, de voir les professeurs de collge et lyce sortir dans la rue ds qu'une loi sur l'ducation sort ( tel point qu'ils font des fois grve contre une mesure qu'ils plbiscitaient 2 ans plus tt), de voir des ouvriers bloquer des usines en brulant des pneus de voiture (encore que eux ont vraiment de quoi se sentir abandonns), de voir les aiguilleurs du ciel prendre en otage les aroports quand leur mtier n'est vraiment pas le plus  plaindre, etc etc.

La grve est un droit, mais comme je l'ai dit aussi prcdemment, les grvistes enfreignent souvent ces rgles : bloquage d'usines ou d'entreprises, bloquage des routes, violences, etc. Trs rcemment 30 CGT ont dcids de bloquer le traitement des ordures d'un site : ils ont pas dcid de faire grve, mais d'empcher tout le monde de ne pas faire comme eux.

La grve pourrait tre un moyen de protestation, mais il en est trop souvent rduit aujourd'hui  un pur et simple affrontement strile car il n'amne aucun dbat, aucune discussion, juste un rapport de force. Il serait plus intressant, et beaucoup plus efficace d'arriver  crer non pas un rapport de force dans l'affrontement physique, mais sur la scne politique : en cela je rejoins grunk, je ne me sens pas du tout reprsent par les syndicats d'aujourd'hui et ne leur fais pas plus confiance qu' nos hommes politiques, beaucoup s'incrivent dans le mme affrontement caricatural, plein de discours populistes, sans chercher  proposer d'ententes constructives. 

Tous les mouvements syndicaux ne sont pas comme cela, certains ne cherchent pas  diviser la socit, et ne cherchent pas  dgrader nos institutions, et je suis bien plus respectueux d'un Edouard Martin qui, ayant eu la possibilit de devenir dput europen, a voulu comprendre comment marche l'excutif dmocratique europen et a cherch  dfendre les droits ouvriers via ces institutions. Je le suis beaucoup moins d'un Philippe Martinez qui me donne l'impression d'tre n 100 ans trop tard, recherchant plus le conflit direct et l'anarchie qu'autre chose.

----------


## macslan

> Certes, mais personne n'a parl de rduire le temps de travail dans ce projet de loi.
> 
> Il n'y a dj pas assez de travail pour tout le monde, donc je ne vois pas comment en augmentant la dure du travail de ceux qui bossent dj, on va pouvoir filer du boulot  ceux qui n'en ont pas ?
> 
> Admettons que tu ais une entreprise de 10 personnes, avec assez de boulot pour embaucher une personne en plus. Si on passe  39h au lieu de 35 => 10x4h en plus par semaine, = 40h = 1 semaine de boulot complte en plus, donc tu produiras autant que si tu tais 11 mais en tant 10, et du coup, plus besoin d'embaucher, car si tu prends effectivement une 11me personne quand mme, tu n'es pas sr d'avoir suffisamment de travail pour ses 39h  elle en plus des 40h gagnes sur les autres.


je parlais pas au niveau de cette loi mais de l'introduction des 35heures qu'il me semble t dans l'optique de rduire entre autre le chmage

----------


## Zirak

> La grve pourrait tre un moyen de protestation, mais il en est trop souvent rduit aujourd'hui  un pur et simple affrontement strile car il n'amne aucun dbat, aucune discussion, juste un rapport de force.


En gnral, si tu fais grve, c'est justement car les dbats et les discussions ont chou, et que c'est effectivement, le seul rapport de force qu'il te reste, c'est un peu le principe cherch quoi, enfin je dis a, je dis rien...






> je parlais pas au niveau de cette loi mais de l'introduction des 35heures qu'il me semble t dans l'optique de rduire entre autre le chmage


Je n'ai pas t lire le contenu de tous ses liens, mais Traroth2 a post 4 ou 5 liens hier  17h54, senss montrer que justement, les 35h tait le truc qui avait gnr le plus d'emplois en France ces dernires 30 annes (mme si on est bien d'accord que mme si c'est vrai, cela n'en a pas cr assez).

----------


## MobyKDIK

Merci  _Thomas qui nous fournit une synthse qui est la bienvenue, et continue  pousser la discussion plus loin. C'est effectivement dommage de n'avoir comme synthse de cette loi que le point de vue CGT, mais ils ont au moins le mrite de le faire, contrairement  notre gouvernement (on se demande vraiment si ils ont un jour fait des tudes de communication ...)




> Le texte contient un mlange d'articles plus ou moins dfendables. Pourquoi alors de pas faire le tri afin de voter ceux qui feraient plus ou moins consensus tout en continuant de "dbattre" sur les autres qui concentrent les points de dsaccord ?  qui profitent potentiellement plus un projet de loi "fourre-tout" ?


Je ne sais pas qui serait contre cette phrase  ::mouarf::  Mais la politique actuelle est telle qu'ils dfendent leur image plus que l'intrt commun, et a ferait mauvais genre de perdre l'image gnrale d'une loi qu'ils veulent reprsentante de leur politique  ::mouarf3::  (vachement positif comme image, actuellement !)




> * propos des grves et de leurs consquences :*
> Au risque de rpter des choses dj dtes ici, effectivement ne tombons pas dans le pige des formules toute-faites  base de vocabulaire inappropri ("prise en otage", "terrorisme", "dictature", etc.), elles n'apportent rien de sain au dbat tout au contraire.  mes yeux, les grves ont le mrite de rpondre _par les faits_  la question "En dernire analyse, qui dpend rellement de qui ? ", que ce soit dans le rapport salari/patron comme dans le rapport citoyen/reprsentants. Cela dit, compte tenu des rsultats obtenus par ces modes de revendications, j'ai du mal  dfendre bec et ongles la pertinence des grves et des manifestations, mais je ne vois pas de moins mauvaise solution pour l'instant (et comme l'ont dj dit certains ici, une grve qui ne drange personne ne pse rien dans le rapport de force, donc les gnes occasionnes actuellement sont plutt "bons signes").


Je suis peut-tre trop candide alors, ou dj un vieux con conservateur, mais je continue  penser que l'on peut se faire entendre dans un pays de droits comme la France sans forcment le faire de cette manire, par la gne (pour ne pas dire l'emmerdement) et dans un rapport de force qui me semble vraiment strile, voire nfaste au long terme, car dtruisant de plus en plus le lien entre les citoyens et leurs institutions.

Pour le reste, j'y ai dj personnellement rpondu je pense  ::mrgreen:: 

En tout cas, rcemment je cherchais un lieu sur internet o pouvoir dbattre de sujets de socit ! Et ba je suis servi !!  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mouvii

> Je suis peut-tre trop candide alors, ou dj un vieux con conservateur, mais je continue  penser que l'on peut se faire entendre dans un pays de droits comme la France sans forcment le faire de cette manire, par la gne (pour ne pas dire l'emmerdement) et dans un rapport de force qui me semble vraiment strile, voire nfaste au long terme, car dtruisant de plus en plus le lien entre les citoyens et leurs institutions.:


Tu veux faire quoi ? On a dj gueul sur tous les toits qu'on ne veut pas de la loi travail (en tout cas comme elle tait avant les ngociation et il y a encore du travail  faire). Si tu veux utiliser internet, il y a une ptition en cours (lien) qui a dpass les 1,3 millions de signatures, mais crois-tu rellement que le gouvernement va prendre a en compte ? Y-a-t-il eu des rfrendum de la part du gouvernement pour demander l'avis du peuple pour cette loi ? Le gouvernement veut faire passer la loi, et nous on n'a pas le droit de dire non, donc on frappe pour se faire entendre.

----------


## David_g

> Merci  _Thomas qui nous fournit une synthse qui est la bienvenue, et continue  pousser la discussion plus loin. C'est effectivement dommage de n'avoir comme synthse de cette loi que le point de vue CGT, mais ils ont au moins le mrite de le faire, contrairement  notre gouvernement (on se demande vraiment si ils ont un jour fait des tudes de communication ...)


grce  internet, tu as accs a pleins d'analyse de cette loi faite par des personnes de sensibilit diffrente. il ne tient donc qu' toi de ne pas avoir que le point de vue CGT.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Tu veux faire quoi ? On a dj gueul sur tous les toits qu'on ne veut pas de la loi travail (en tout cas comme elle tait avant les ngociation et il y a encore du travail  faire). Si tu veux utiliser internet, il y a une ptition en cours (lien) qui a dpass les 1,3 millions de signatures, mais crois-tu rellement que le gouvernement va prendre a en compte ? Y-a-t-il eu des rfrendum de la part du gouvernement pour demander l'avis du peuple pour cette loi ? Le gouvernement veut faire passer la loi, et nous on n'a pas le droit de dire non, donc on frappe pour se faire entendre.


Pas faux ... dans ce cas prcis (pour cette loi quoi) je rejoins _Thomas, c'est ptet la moins mauvaise solution pour l'instant. Mais est-elle vraiment efficace ? Emmerde-t-elle vraiment les bonnes personnes ? Est-ce que c'est au long terme constructif, secouant nos politiques pour qu'ils fassent rellement de la politique au sens noble du terme ? Ou est-ce que a n'entrainera pas toujours plus d'instabilit, est-ce que a ne nous emmne pas dans une voix sans retour,  toujours plus affronter nos institutions ? 

Pour rebondir un peu dans le dbat, je voulais avoir votre avis sur l'utilisation du 49.3 !
Parce que, mis  part que Hollande puisse critiquer cette mcanique et l'utiliser sans problme de conscience ensuite (un politicien quoi), cette loi porte en elle une ide qui me semble trs intressante dans un systme qui marche (donc pas le notre quoi  ::aie:: )
Je me lance : pour moi, (et dans un systme qui marche) cette loi sous-tend l'ide que les citoyens lisent un gouvernement pour 5ans, ils lui remettent donc leur confiance pour ces 5ans, tout en gardant des gardes-fous que sont les dputs. Cela implique donc que ce gouvernement puisse mettre en place sa politique pour laquelle le peuple l'a lu, mme si ce dernier change d'avis au cours du mandat (le peuple est volatile, il change facilement d'avis selon le contexte conomique). Tout ceci sachant que les dputs ont normalement le pouvoir de stopper le gouvernement et mme de le rvoquer si ils sont contre cette utilisation du 49.3 par la motion de censure. 
 Voil  vous de me dire ce que vous en pensez si le sujet vous intresse  ::pastaper::

----------


## Invit

> Je me lance : pour moi, (et dans un systme qui marche) cette loi sous-tend l'ide que les citoyens lisent un gouvernement pour 5ans, ils lui remettent donc leur confiance pour ces 5ans, tout en gardant des gardes-fous que sont les dputs. Cela implique donc que ce gouvernement puisse mettre en place sa politique pour laquelle le peuple l'a lu, mme si ce dernier change d'avis au cours du mandat (le peuple est volatile, il change facilement d'avis selon le contexte conomique). Tout ceci sachant que les dputs ont normalement le pouvoir de stopper le gouvernement et mme de le rvoquer si ils sont contre cette utilisation du 49.3 par la motion de censure. 
>  Voil  vous de me dire ce que vous en pensez si le sujet vous intresse


Et si, au lieu que ce soit le peuple qui soit volatile et change d'avis, ce soit le gouvernement ? Parce qu'au fond, est-ce que le problme n'est pas que les prtendants au trne peuvent raconter n'importe quoi pendant la campagne et faire tout le contraire une fois lus ? Une lection, pour moi, n'est pas synonyme de faire confiance. Et il n'y a pas de raison que ce soit le cas. Si on dcide que le pouvoir ne doit plus revenir au peuple parce qu'il est trop con (vraiment, a me fait bizarre de dire a, je me demande si on ne mrite pas un peu ce qui nous arrive  ::ptdr:: ), dans ce cas il faut arrter le suffrage universel et dsigner un prsident en se basant sur son CV (et non sur ses shows TV et ses promesses qui ne valent pas un clou). Si on dcide que le peuple doit conserver le pouvoir, il faut mettre en uvre un certain nombre de mesures pour qu'il ait rellement le pouvoir de dcider (notamment des conditions de referendums obligatoires). Actuellement, on est dans une situation o on gratouille la tte des citoyens pendant la campagne, et on lui marche dessus pendant le mandat. Le pire, c'est que les citoyens le savent, mais qu'ils n'ont AUCUNE alternative. J'ai retourn le problme dans tous les sens, et bien que je ne sois pas spcialiste,  moins de refuser les choses par la force, il n'existe aucun outil dmocratique pour dire stop sans passer par le bon vouloir de la classe politique. Les dputs sont juste des fantoches (au sens littral, selon mon poste TV).

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Si on dcide que le pouvoir ne doit plus revenir au peuple parce qu'il est trop con (vraiment, a me fait bizarre de dire a, je me demande si on ne mrite pas un peu ce qui nous arrive ), dans ce cas il faut arrter le suffrage universel et dsigner un prsident en se basant sur son CV (et non sur ses shows TV et ses promesses qui ne valent pas un clou). Si on dcide que le peuple doit conserver le pouvoir, il faut mettre en uvre un certain nombre de mesures pour qu'il ait rellement le pouvoir de dcider (notamment des conditions de referendums obligatoires). Actuellement, on est dans une situation o on gratouille la tte des citoyens pendant la campagne, et on lui marche dessus pendant le mandat. Le pire, c'est que les citoyens le savent, mais qu'ils n'ont AUCUNE alternative. J'ai retourn le problme dans tous les sens, et bien que je ne sois pas spcialiste,  moins de refuser les choses par la force, il n'existe aucun outil dmocratique pour dire stop sans passer par le bon vouloir de la classe politique. Les dputs sont juste des fantoches (au sens littral, selon mon poste TV).


Je te comprend tout  fait, et cette problmatique me tient debout pas mal de nuits,  refaire le monde avec des amis ! 
Je commencerai par un peu de culture-confiture, et ce bon vieux Churchill avec 2 citations :  Le meilleur argument contre la dmocratie est fourni par une conversation de cinq minutes avec l'lecteur moyen. , ce qui est pas trs flatteur de ce qu'il pensait du citoyen moyen, et sinon  La dmocratie est le pire des rgimes -  l'exception de tous les autres dj essays dans le pass.  (Democracy is the worst form of government - except for all those other forms, that have been tried from time to time.). 
Et je suis plutt d'accord l dessus avec lui (mais plus modr). Il s'agit pas de dire que le citoyen moyen est un con, un boeuf qui ne sait que se plaindre (mme si je trouve qu'on se plaint trs souvent en France ::mrgreen:: , en reconnaissant difficilement ce qui peut tre bien), mais qu'il est pas toujours adapt  juger d'une situation nationale, qu'il subit de plein fouet les variations conomiques : une crise conomique se pointe, et c'est la population qui en ptit. Il n'est pas illgitime quand il s'en plaint, sa souffrance est relle, mais je pense qu'il peut y perdre un peu de lucidit, du fait des vnements durs qui lui tombent dessus.

C'est pour a que je vois ce 49.3 comme une loi qui vise un peu entre deux, entre l'ide que le citoyen possde le pouvoir et peut tout redfinir chaque matin, ou qu'au contraire il n'est bon  rien. Encore une fois je parle pas de la situation actuelle et de l'utilisation qui en est faite, mais de l'ide de dpart de cette loi. Les citoyens sont lgitimes  choisir leur gouvernement, mais ne sont peut-tre pas les plus lucides quand la situation se complique et qu'ils en souffrent.

Maintenant, si on retourne sur le plancher des vaches (nos homme spolitiques actuels quoi  ::mrgreen:: , ba l effectivement a coince, et ce qui me semble en soi une bonne ide derrire cette loi est totalement dtourn par des politiques qui cherchent plus  garder le pouvoir qu' rellement gouverner dmocratiquement.

----------


## Mouvii

Le 49.3 devrait plutt tre vot par le peuple, les dputs ne voudront jamais changer de gouvernement donc ils ne voteront jamais la motion de censure, alors que si le peuple ne veut pas d'une loi et ne veut pas du gouvernement, on vote la motion de censure et on avance. Sans violence.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Euh je sais pas non plus si je voudrais d'une socit dans laquelle le peuple peut renvoyer le gouvernement en ayant la motion de censure entre les mains. Pas sans garde-fous pour viter les abus. Parce que sinon, je regarde un peu en arrire et je me dis que tous les gouvernements qui nous ont prcd seraient pas rest trs longtemps !! On aurait aucune stabilit politique ! Enfin je pense, encore une fois dans l'ide que quand a va mal dans le pays, ceux qui le subissent de plein fouet sont pas forcment les plus lucides. 
Encore que, peut-tre qu'on aurait une classe politique plus professionnelle et un peu plus investit de sa relle mission dmocratique !

----------


## Traroth2

> Encore une fois je ne parle pas de cette grve en particulier, je parle de faon plus gnrale des grves en France. La grve est un droit, je l'ai dj reconnu (enfin l dessu mon avis on s'en fout, c'est la loi). Mais ce que je remarque , c'est qu'en mme temps que l'exaspration monte et ne cesse de progresser contre nos politiques, la mme chose se passe vis  vis des grvistes chroniques franais : les gens, surtout les parisiens en ont ras le bol d'tre bloqu tous les 3 mois dans les transports, de voir les professeurs de collge et lyce sortir dans la rue ds qu'une loi sur l'ducation sort ( tel point qu'ils font des fois grve contre une mesure qu'ils plbiscitaient 2 ans plus tt), de voir des ouvriers bloquer des usines en brulant des pneus de voiture (encore que eux ont vraiment de quoi se sentir abandonns), de voir les aiguilleurs du ciel prendre en otage les aroports quand leur mtier n'est vraiment pas le plus  plaindre, etc etc.
> 
> La grve est un droit, mais comme je l'ai dit aussi prcdemment, les grvistes enfreignent souvent ces rgles : bloquage d'usines ou d'entreprises, bloquage des routes, violences, etc. Trs rcemment 30 CGT ont dcids de bloquer le traitement des ordures d'un site : ils ont pas dcid de faire grve, mais d'empcher tout le monde de ne pas faire comme eux.
> 
> La grve pourrait tre un moyen de protestation, mais il en est trop souvent rduit aujourd'hui  un pur et simple affrontement strile car il n'amne aucun dbat, aucune discussion, juste un rapport de force. Il serait plus intressant, et beaucoup plus efficace d'arriver  crer non pas un rapport de force dans l'affrontement physique, mais sur la scne politique : en cela je rejoins grunk, je ne me sens pas du tout reprsent par les syndicats d'aujourd'hui et ne leur fais pas plus confiance qu' nos hommes politiques, beaucoup s'incrivent dans le mme affrontement caricatural, plein de discours populistes, sans chercher  proposer d'ententes constructives. 
> 
> Tous les mouvements syndicaux ne sont pas comme cela, certains ne cherchent pas  diviser la socit, et ne cherchent pas  dgrader nos institutions, et je suis bien plus respectueux d'un Edouard Martin qui, ayant eu la possibilit de devenir dput europen, a voulu comprendre comment marche l'excutif dmocratique europen et a cherch  dfendre les droits ouvriers via ces institutions. Je le suis beaucoup moins d'un Philippe Martinez qui me donne l'impression d'tre n 100 ans trop tard, recherchant plus le conflit direct et l'anarchie qu'autre chose.


Ca tombe bien, ce que je dis s'applique *aussi* aux autres grves.

Tu parles d'exaspration, en particulier des Parisiens. Bizarrement, je ne la ressens pas, alors que je traverse Paris tous les jours pour aller bosser.

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant, si on retourne sur le plancher des vaches (nos homme spolitiques actuels quoi , ba l effectivement a coince, et ce qui me semble en soi une bonne ide derrire cette loi est totalement dtourn par des politiques qui cherchent plus  garder le pouvoir qu' rellement gouverner dmocratiquement.


Sauf que, de la mme manire qu'il n'y a pas de raison de croire que le citoyen de base pourra tre assez intelligent (ou lucide, peu importe le terme) pour gouverner un pays, il n'y a pas de raison de croire qu'un homme politique (qui est un citoyen de base, rappelons-le) sera de bonne volont (Chrurchill est un trs bon exemple l aussi  ::mouarf:: ). Si le modle dmocratique actuel ne fonctionne pas, c'est qu'il faut le changer (ou au moins l'ajuster). Or, qui en a le pouvoir ?  ::mrgreen::  C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue. Je ne sais pas combien de temps le systme continuera de cette faon avant que a ne se passe vraiment mal. Mme la grve (que je vois comme le 49.3 des citoyens) ne sert plus  rien. Au sein mme du peuple on se casse du sucre dans le dos avec un individualisme dfiant toute logique ("oui, moi non plus la loi travail je ne suis pas d'accord, mais si mon train est en retard c'est INTOLRABLE"). Le prend pas pour toi, hein, c'est la tendance actuelle  :;): . Diviser pour mieux rgner. C'est un pige bien connu mais faut croire qu'on aime tomber dedans.
Pour moi, soit a va continuer comme avant et de pire en pire ( peu prs au niveau de la royaut, quand le peuple demandait du pain toussa toussa), soit a va tourner en drame. Je ne sais pas si c'est par optimisme ou par pessimisme, mais je vois bien la premire solution.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Mme la grve (que je vois comme le 49.3 des citoyens) ne sert plus  rien.


 Hahah ce parallle m'a bien fait rire, et  chaud je le trouve trs juste  ::D: 

Pour le reste je partage ton inquitude sur cette situation qui empire, qui ne s'amliorera trs certainement pas (rien qu'au plan conomique, je pense que les emplois vont continuer de baisser, les crises conomiques continuer vu qu'on laisse le systme fiscal mondial jouer au poker avec la stabilit du monde) 
Personnellement, j'espre une secousse dmocratique saine, qui arrive avant que la situation devienne insupportable et donne lieu  une rvolution du style "dtruire pour mieux reconstruire", je n'ai pas trop confiance dans les rvolutions, dans beaucoup d'endroits elles se sont fort mal passes. Mais c'est trs probable que la jeune gnration dont je fais partie va vivre tout ce qu'on sent venir.

Je renvois tout le monde au pome de Victor Hugo, " ceux quon foule aux pieds", il me donne des frissons  chaque fois que je le lis, et montre que la rvolte n'a pas vraiment d'poque. 
Je me refuse pas de vous laisser un ptit passage :

" vous tous, que ctait  vous de les conduire,
Quil fallait leur donner leur part de la cit,
Que votre aveuglement produit leur ccit ;
Dune tutelle avare on recueille les suites,
Et le mal quils vous font, cest vous qui le leur ftes.
Vous ne les avez pas guids, pris par la main,
Et renseigns sur lombre et sur le vrai chemin ;
Vous les avez laisss en proie au labyrinthe.
Ils sont votre pouvante et vous tes leur crainte ;
Cest quils nont pas senti votre fraternit.
Ils errent ; linstinct bon se nourrit de clart ;
Ils nont rien dont leur me obscure se repaisse ;
Ils cherchent des lueurs dans la nuit, plus paisse
Et plus morne l-haut que les branches des bois ;
Pas un phare. A ttons, en dtresse, aux abois,
Comment peut-il penser celui qui ne peut vivre ?"

----------


## MobyKDIK

Et pour commencer  te rpondre Traroth2 (car je suis en train de chercher des trucs assez objectif pour voir si effectivement les franais sont plutt contre les grves actuelles ou pas), j'ai trouv ce sondage fait par l'IFOP : 
http://www.ifop.com/media/poll/3406-1-study_file.pdf

O on trouve que 60% des franais trouvent ces grves abusives, et 59% que ces blocages d'axes de circulation, usines, dpots de carburants etc, sont inacceptables.
Je continue ma recherche.

----------


## Invit

> Ca tombe bien, ce que je dis s'applique *aussi* aux autres grves.
> 
> Tu parles d'exaspration, en particulier des Parisiens. Bizarrement, je ne la ressens pas, alors que je traverse Paris tous les jours pour aller bosser.


Je serais tente de dire que peu importe de savoir si M. Machin et M. Bidule sont embts par les grves ou pas. Le but de la grve, il me semble, c'est empcher que l'argent rentre. C'est de bonne guerre, aprs tout. Quand en haut lieu on dcide que les travailleurs sont trop bien lottis, il est juste que les travailleurs rappellent  quoi ils servent, aussi. Pour mmoire, le service minimal tant applaudi parce qu'il permettait  Ginette d'emmener ses enfants  l'cole mme pendant les grves, a supprim ce droit  dire non de la manire la plus pacifique qui soit, en coupant sa part de PIB.  partir de l, je ne vois pas ce qui peut tre fait  part des dmonstrations de force.
Que la CGT ait russi  couper certains robinets, honntement, je ne pensais pas que c'tait possible. C'est une bonne nouvelle dans le sens o ils n'auront pas besoin d'aller plus loin. Quand il ne pourront plus couper les pompes, j'espre qu'ils trouvreont autre chose parce que, le jour o on n'aura plus aucun moyen de s'exprimer, il ne restera plus que la guerre civile.

----------


## Zirak

> Et pour commencer  te rpondre Traroth2 (car je suis en train de chercher des trucs assez objectif pour voir si effectivement les franais sont plutt contre les grves actuelles ou pas), j'ai trouv ce sondage fait par l'IFOP : 
> http://www.ifop.com/media/poll/3406-1-study_file.pdf
> 
> O on trouve que 60% des franais trouvent ces grves abusives, et 59% que ces blocages d'axes de circulation, usines, dpots de carburants etc, sont inacceptables.
> Je continue ma recherche.


Et dans ton mme document, 55% sont contre l'interdiction de faire grve dans les endroits stratgiques.


Sinon PDF du mme genre, publi par le mme organisme, le mme mois (genre la semaine d'avant):

http://www.ifop.com/media/poll/3401-1-study_file.pdf 

- 62% trouvent les mouvements (grves + blocages) justifis.


En 1 semaine on passe de 62% pour  60% contre  ::aie::

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Le but de la grve, il me semble, c'est empcher que l'argent rentre. C'est de bonne guerre, aprs tout. Quand en haut lieu on dcide que les travailleurs sont trop bien lottis, il est juste que les travailleurs rappellent  quoi ils servent, aussi.


C'est simplement limpide, en vrai merci, en une phrase t'as touch juste  ::ave::  ! 




> Et dans ton mme document, 55% sont contre l'interdiction de faire grve dans les endroits stratgiques.
> 
> 
> Sinon PDF du mme genre, publi par le mme organisme, le mme mois (genre la semaine d'avant):
> 
> http://www.ifop.com/media/poll/3401-1-study_file.pdf 
> 
> - 62% trouvent les mouvements (grves + blocages) justifis.
> 
> ...


Haha a ne m'tonne pas, encore une fois les citoyens changent souvent d'avis quand a empitre leur confort particulier (moi y compris, je suis pas un pur esprit). Dur de faire la part entre un changement d'avis venant d'une vraie rflexion ("je pense qu'ils vont trop loin dans ce mouvement grviste") ou d'un simple ras le bol personnel ("ils commencent  m'****** avec leurs grves")
Aprs faut rajouter  cela qu'on est pas le seul pays au monde, et que pendant qu'on paralyse notre pays, d'autres continuent de tourner, et on y perd un peu conomiquement. Peut-tre pour le mieux, peut-tre pas, je me permettrai pas d'analyse l dessus, je me sens pas du tout crdible pour faire mon sociologue conomiste  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Haha a ne m'tonne pas, encore une fois les citoyens changent souvent d'avis quand a empitre leur confort particulier (moi y compris, je suis pas un pur esprit). Dur de faire la part entre un changement d'avis venant d'une vraie rflexion ("je pense qu'ils vont trop loin dans ce mouvement grviste") ou d'un simple ras le bol personnel ("ils commencent  m'****** avec leurs grves")


Pour moi cela n'a pas forcment  voir avec des changements d'avis, je doute fortement qu'ils aient sonds les mmes personnes les deux fois. 

Cela montre plutt qu'un chantillon de 1000 personnes n'est pas forcment suffisant pour montrer la tendance relle. 

Si a se trouve, ils en refont un la semaine prochaine, et suivant les personnes sur qui ils tombent, on aura 95% de gens pour les blocages... ^^

----------


## MobyKDIK

Tu penses ? hmm je trouve l'explication de l'agacement progressif assez logique.
Parce que, en faisant mes ptites recherches, c'est apparemment courant que les citoyens, en majorit, soient plutt favorables au dbut d'une grve, et que cette opinion change en mme temps que la grve continue.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je serais tente de dire que peu importe de savoir si M. Machin et M. Bidule sont embts par les grves ou pas. Le but de la grve, il me semble, c'est empcher que l'argent rentre. C'est de bonne guerre, aprs tout. Quand en haut lieu on dcide que les travailleurs sont trop bien lottis, il est juste que les travailleurs rappellent  quoi ils servent, aussi. Pour mmoire, le service minimal tant applaudi parce qu'il permettait  Ginette d'emmener ses enfants  l'cole mme pendant les grves, a supprim ce droit  dire non de la manire la plus pacifique qui soit, en coupant sa part de PIB.  partir de l, je ne vois pas ce qui peut tre fait  part des dmonstrations de force.
> Que la CGT ait russi  couper certains robinets, honntement, je ne pensais pas que c'tait possible. C'est une bonne nouvelle dans le sens o ils n'auront pas besoin d'aller plus loin. Quand il ne pourront plus couper les pompes, j'espre qu'ils trouvreont autre chose parce que, le jour o on n'aura plus aucun moyen de s'exprimer, il ne restera plus que la guerre civile.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi.

----------


## YoloViking

> Je serais tente de dire que peu importe de savoir si M. Machin et M. Bidule sont embts par les grves ou pas. Le but de la grve, il me semble, c'est empcher que l'argent rentre. C'est de bonne guerre, aprs tout. Quand en haut lieu on dcide que les travailleurs sont trop bien lottis, il est juste que les travailleurs rappellent  quoi ils servent, aussi. Pour mmoire, le service minimal tant applaudi parce qu'il permettait  Ginette d'emmener ses enfants  l'cole mme pendant les grves, a supprim ce droit  dire non de la manire la plus pacifique qui soit, en coupant sa part de PIB.  partir de l, je ne vois pas ce qui peut tre fait  part des dmonstrations de force.
> Que la CGT ait russi  couper certains robinets, honntement, je ne pensais pas que c'tait possible. C'est une bonne nouvelle dans le sens o ils n'auront pas besoin d'aller plus loin. Quand il ne pourront plus couper les pompes, j'espre qu'ils trouvreont autre chose parce que, le jour o on n'aura plus aucun moyen de s'exprimer, il ne restera plus que la guerre civile.


Ca me rappelle juste les moments ou ma mre devait marcher de 5h jusqu' 8h  pied pour ne pas perdre son travail car elle avait deux enfants  nourrir. Et pareil le soir pour pouvoir s'occuper de ses deux enfants.

Donc, Ginette a aussi droit de converser son travail et l'argent pour nourrir ses gosses. Il faut un juste milieu.

Et du mme style et que les patrons de mon pre lui demandait de faire des heures supp car ses collegues n'avaient pas pu venir et s'il disait non, c'tait vir.

Rflechit a autre chose que ton nombril.

----------


## Invit

> Ca me rappelle juste les moments ou ma mre devait marcher de 5h jusqu' 8h  pied pour ne pas perdre son travail car elle avait deux enfants  nourrir. Et pareil le soir pour pouvoir s'occuper de ses deux enfants.
> 
> Donc, Ginette a aussi droit de converser son travail et l'argent pour nourrir ses gosses. Il faut un juste milieu.
> 
> Et du mme style et que les patrons de mon pre lui demandait de faire des heures supp car ses collegues n'avaient pas pu venir et s'il disait non, c'tait vir.
> 
> Rflechit a autre chose que ton nombril.


J'ai des enfants et un travail moi aussi. Mon nombril n'a rien  voir l dedans. Le service minimal n'a pas t cr pour que Ginette ne perde pas son travail (y'a des milliers d'autres Ginettes, le gouvernement n'en a rien  foutre), il a t cr pour que Ginette continue de rapporter sa part de PIB en toutes circonstances.

----------


## Zirak

> Et du mme style et que les patrons de mon pre lui demandait de faire des heures supp car ses collegues n'avaient pas pu venir et s'il disait non, c'tait vir.


En mme temps, je ne suis pas certains que cela soit trs lgal comme exigence, et peut-tre mme que le patron de ton pre, aurait pu tre attaqu aux prud'hommes pour licenciement abusif s'il l'avait fait.

D'ailleurs, tu lui suggre de moins penser  son nombril, mais en quoi empcher les blocages d'avoir lieu, pour que tu garde ton job, pendant que les concerns perdent leurs emplois, est moins goste ?

----------


## youtpout978

> Pour moi, soit a va continuer comme avant et de pire en pire ( peu prs au niveau de la royaut, quand le peuple demandait du pain toussa toussa), soit a va tourner en drame. Je ne sais pas si c'est par optimisme ou par pessimisme, mais je vois bien la premire solution.


Tu sais on est beaucoup  attendre cette rvolution, j'ai pas l'impression qu'on se dirige vers autre chose ...

----------


## GR3lh442kR

Avez vous dj vu une greve des informaticiens ? moi j'en ai jamais entendu parl, pourquoi cette profession ne prend jamais part aux mouvements tel que celui qui a lieu en ce moment pour combattre la loi El Khomri ? un manque d'organisation syndicale reprsentant la profession peut tre ? Ou alors sommes nous plus individualiste que les autres ?
Que se passerait il si nous dcidions de faire greve, au niveau national, pendant 1 jour / 2 jours / 1 semaine ?

----------


## MobyKDIK

> J'ai des enfants et un travail moi aussi. Mon nombril n'a rien  voir l dedans. Le service minimal n'a pas t cr pour que Ginette ne perde pas son travail (y'a des milliers d'autres Ginettes, le gouvernement n'en a rien  foutre), il a t cr pour que Ginette continue de rapporter sa part de PIB en toutes circonstances.


 L je trouve que c'est un peu de la diabolisation (pas totalement). Ca n'est effectivement pas sorti du gouvernement pour cette ide (ne pas paralyser l'conomie), mais c'tait je pense aussi une volont des citoyens dans le domaine des transports.
Car il y a surement de l'gosme dans les 2 cas : celui qui en faisant grve impacte les autres, et celui qui lui refuse son droit de grve pour ne pas en subir les consquences.

Certains domaines sont plus sensibles que d'autres : vous imagineriez vous que les employs d'un hopital entier fassent grve totale d'un coup ? Ca n'a pas la mme gravit, et je me risque  la caricature en faisant ce lien, mais dans le domaine des transports, des grves totales peuvent coter  certains leur job, voire plusieurs jobs d'un coup quand cela met  mal des petites entreprises. Jusqu'o tendre la protection des individus face aux consquence d'une grve ?
Au final c'est un paradoxe : d'un ct vouloir protger l'individu, de l'autre considrer qu'en effet le principe mme d'une grve c'est d'arrter une production.

J'en viens  ma question actuelle : o poser la limite, si on en recherche une ? Les risques vitaux dans le cas des hpitaux ? Les consquences conomiques  grande chelle, comme les grves actuelles qui rejaillissent sur l'conomie du pays entier ? 
Parce que dans le cas d'une usine, la grve entrave la production de l'usine mme, a rentre totalement dans la logique que Conan Lord a mise sur le tapis, c'est  dire faire rejaillir dans l'esprit du patron l'ide que l'employ est  la source de sa richesse et de la production. C'est donc une contestation qui ne dpasse pas ou peu les murs de l'usine, c'est un rapport de force restreint entre les employs et le patron.
Avec les transports, le problme c'est qu'on sort de ce cadre l : tout le monde est impact, car forcment arrter l'activit d'un secteur pareil peut pas se faire sans toucher tout le monde, les dommages sont beaucoup plus tendus !
C'est l o pour moi il est plus logique de considrer un service minimum.

----------


## Grogro

> Avez vous dj vu une greve des informaticiens ? moi j'en ai jamais entendu parl, pourquoi cette profession ne prend jamais part aux mouvements tel que celui qui a lieu en ce moment pour combattre la loi El Khomri ? un manque d'organisation syndicale reprsentant la profession peut tre ? Ou alors sommes nous plus individualiste que les autres ?
> Que se passerait il si nous dcidions de faire greve, au niveau national, pendant 1 jour / 2 jours / 1 semaine ?


On est juste totalement isols chez les clients, et isols les uns des autres. Des syndicats faibles et pas spcialement reprsentatifs de la profession. Sachant que celui qui fera grve se fera illico presto blacklister dans toutes les SSII.

----------


## Kropernic



----------


## yento



----------


## RPGamer

La grve n'a rien de dmocratique.

Concernant la cration de richesse, je pense que si il suffit de faire moins d'heures pour crer plus de richesse a se saurait. Mathmatiquement a se confirme dans les grandes conomies (USA, Japon, Chine, Allemagne, ...) et les conomies plus petites mais particulirement dynamiques. Si a n'est videmment pas la seule raison, a reste une facteur important. Pas facile de se mettre des pieds au cul pour bosser et redresser le pays quand on est habitu  un mode de vie  crdit mais il n'y a pas de recette miracle.

----------


## globulus-sup

> videment que c'est le gouvernement qui est responsable du bordel actuel, ceux qui tentent d'accuser la CGT n'essayent que de nous enfumer.
> 
> Il ne faut pas confondre la fin et les moyens. La fin de la CGT est noble, mais les moyens sont contestables.
> Le problme, c'est que les moyens habituels (c'est  dire non contestables) ont dj tous t employs par CGT (Ptition, grve, manifestation...) Et le gouvernement les ignorent.
> 
> Forcment on passe  des moyens plus costauds. La CGT n'est pas responsable. Je dirais mme qu'elle a du mrite!
> 
> Quand on ne se fait pas entendre en parlant, on cri.


Saboter l'conomie franaise est mritoire. Comme saboter les avions franais pendant la guerre pour aider les nazis.

Tu as raison, la CGT est totalement irresponsable!




> Il faut maintenant bien comprendre pourquoi le gouvernement va avoir du mal  lcher: La loi travail n'est qu'un dbut d'uniformisation entre les Etats Unis et l'Europe, un des points centrale du trait transatlantique (qui n'est toujours pas sign et bien en retard il est vrai). Le gouvernement PS ne l'a jamais vraiment dcid, mme si notre cher Hollande, membre de la French American Foundation (en premire page sur le site http://french-american.org/ ), n'est videmment pas contre un rapprochement significatif USA/France.


As-tu la moindre preuve que ces traits auraient des consquences direct sur le droit du travail?



> Salut soad,
> 
> l'vasion fiscal en France c'est 30  36 milliards/an de manque  gagner pour notre tat.
> et une grande partie de cet argent part direct en suisse.


Les gens essaient d'chapper  l'enfer fiscal et  la spoliation, quoi de plus normal?

Tu dfends les spoliateurs collectivistes sovitodes?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Loi Travail : les snateurs suppriment les 35 heures de travail par semaine[/B]
> 
> GENIAL !!! Enfin la fin des 38h payes 35. Vive les 38h payes 39.
> 
> +11% sur le salaire pour le mme travail


Sa me rappel les banques. Faire confiance aux navigateurs pour signaler des sites frauduleux mais aucuns outils inter banques ni mme aides gouvernementales pour le dpistage. De l a l'intervention...
Effectivement, tu as raison de penser au +11%, sa ressemble  un fichier .log (historique des erreurs) en ralit.
Les services des impts me semblent trs intrigu.

----------


## Lyons

> Salut soad,
> 
> l'vasion fiscal en France c'est 30  36 milliards/an de manque  gagner pour notre tat.
> et une grande partie de cet argent part direct en suisse.
> 
> tu vois, les grves (justifies de moins point de vue) ou notre mauvaise humeur, nous font bien moins de mal que ton pays.


C'est facile de rejeter la faute sur son voisin mais tonnamment tu oublies de prciser que la Suisse est aussi un des plus gros pourvoyeurs d'emplois pour la France, avec 166'000 travailleurs frontaliers et 70'000 nouveaux postes crs dans les 10 dernires annes. Sans parler de la consommation acrue dans les zones frontalires.

Sinon pour l'vasion fiscale, a fait bien longtemps que les grande fortunes ne cachent plus leur argent en Suisse. Et les petits contribuables qui conomisaient sur un compte en Suisse pour la retraite reprsentent au mieux quelques milliards. Quand ces petits pargnants sont ratrapps par le fisc ils se font tellement racketer que le peu qu'il leur reste ne rapportera plus rien en impt sur la fortune. Donc en gros les gros poissons passent entre les mailles du fillet et la petite friture ne rapporte rien, au mieux le gouvernement se fait le plaisir de dtruire leur retraite.

----------


## globulus-sup

> Sa me rappel les banques. Faire confiance aux navigateurs pour signaler des sites frauduleux mais aucuns outils inter banques ni mme aides gouvernementales pour le dpistage. De l a l'intervention...
> Effectivement, tu as raison de penser au +11%, sa ressemble  un fichier .log (historique des erreurs) en ralit.
> Les services des impts me semblent trs intrigu.


Pardon?

Quelqu'un me ferait une traduction?

----------


## _Thomas

> grce  internet, tu as accs a pleins d'analyse de cette loi faite par des personnes de sensibilit diffrente. il ne tient donc qu' toi de ne pas avoir que le point de vue CGT.


De mon ct, j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas "mieux" que le lien que j'avais ajout dans mon message prcdent (ICI), mais si quelqu'un a un lien ou deux avec des arguments "pour", je suis preneur !
Toutefois, il est difficile de ne pas faire le constat suivant : ceux qui sont pour avancent jusqu'ici des arguments gnralistes et imprcis (cf. le contenu du lien prcdent), alors que ceux qui dnoncent ce projet de loi sont capables de citer les articles qu'ils jugent indsirables et d'expliquer leur raisonnement qui leur fait craindre les effets indsirables auxquels ces articles ouvrent grand la porte. Une fois ce constat ralis, on comprend mieux pourquoi les arguments "contre" sont plus convaincants que les autres.




> Pas faux ... dans ce cas prcis (pour cette loi quoi) je rejoins _Thomas, c'est peut-tre la moins mauvaise solution pour l'instant. Mais est-elle vraiment efficace ? Emmerde-t-elle vraiment les bonnes personnes ? Est-ce que c'est au long terme constructif, secouant nos politiques pour qu'ils fassent rellement de la politique au sens noble du terme ? Ou est-ce que a nentranera pas toujours plus d'instabilit, est-ce que a ne nous emmne pas dans une voix sans retour,  toujours plus affronter nos institutions ?


Je pense que l'efficacit de quoi que ce soit ne peut se faire que sur la base des rsultats obtenus, pour l'instant il est trop tt pour se prononcer. Par contre je ne peux m'empcher de poser les questions suivantes :
 qui profite le fait que les grves "emmerdent" les mauvaises personnes en premier lieu ? (elles montent les gens les uns contre les autres alors que nous sommes tous,  des degrs divers, concerns par ce projet de loi)Par qui ont t fates nos institutions actuelles et  qui profitent-elles rellement le plus ?Qui a le plus  gagner ou  perdre dans la transformation de nos institutions ? (transformation qui semble pourtant ncessaire puisque de manire rcurrente on constate depuis 35 ou 40 ans les mmes dysfonctionnements dmocratiques et les mmes dcisions absurdes)




> Pour rebondir un peu dans le dbat, je voulais avoir votre avis sur l'utilisation du 49.3 !
> [...]
> Je me lance : pour moi, (et dans un systme qui marche) cette loi sous-tend l'ide que les citoyens lisent un gouvernement pour 5ans, ils lui remettent donc leur confiance pour ces 5ans, tout en gardant des gardes-fous que sont les dputs. Cela implique donc que ce gouvernement puisse mettre en place sa politique pour laquelle le peuple l'a lu, mme si ce dernier change d'avis au cours du mandat (le peuple est volatile, il change facilement d'avis selon le contexte conomique). Tout ceci sachant que les dputs ont normalement le pouvoir de stopper le gouvernement et mme de le rvoquer si ils sont contre cette utilisation du 49.3 par la motion de censure. 
> [...]


Je vais rester bref car je n'ai jamais vraiment creus la question, mais plusieurs choses (qu'on me corrige si jamais je me trompe) :
Le 49.3 est cens tre un outil constitutionnel permettant  l'excutif d'adopter un texte sans passer au pralable par le parlement (l'objectif initial tait de limiter les instabilits gouvernementales connues sous la IVme rpublique)L'assemble nationale peut en retour dposer une motion de censure pour renverser le gouvernement si elle juge excessif l'utilisation du 49.3
Rien de "choquant" donc  ce que le gouvernement utilise une disposition prvue dans la constitution. Ce qui l'est d'avantage c'est le spectacle politicien qui a suivi : deux motions de censures dposes, une de droite une de gauche, et deux motions de censure qui naboutissent pas par "calcul politicien" (cf. ICI pour un dbut d'explication).
 noter que De Gaulle prcisait en 1964 (cf. ICI) que ce n'est pas le seul moyen d'assurer la continuit de l'tat, car le gouvernement peut "[...] _recourir  la nation pour la faire juge du litige par voie de nouvelles lections, ou par celle du rfrendum, ou par les deux_."





> Et pour commencer  te rpondre Traroth2 (car je suis en train de chercher des trucs assez objectif pour voir si effectivement les franais sont plutt contre les grves actuelles ou pas), j'ai trouv ce sondage fait par l'IFOP : 
> http://www.ifop.com/media/poll/3406-1-study_file.pdf
> 
> O on trouve que 60% des franais trouvent ces grves abusives, et 59% que ces blocages d'axes de circulation, usines, dpots de carburants etc, sont inacceptables.
> Je continue ma recherche.


Les rsultats des sondages est toujours  prendre avec des pincettes, qu'ils aillent dans le sens de ce que nous pensons ou tout  fait dans le sens oppos (cf. voir ICI pour un dbut de rflexion).
Ceci dit il est intressant (mais finalement peu surprenant) de constater que la catgorie la plus "svre" avec les grves actuelles est celle des "retraits/65 ans et plus", voici ce que je suis tent d'en dduire (en gnralisant) :
ils ont une vision du monde du travail qui correspond  ce qu'ils ont vcu lorsqu'ils taient actifs, or cette vision ne correspond plus  la ralit actuelle, d'o la minimisation de certaines revendicationsils souhaitent profiter au maximum de leur retraite (c'est lgitime) et donc ils ont une opinion ngatives de tous ceux qui les empchent de voyager (au sens large), par exemple en bloquant l'approvisionnement en essence ou en bloquant les trains/avionsils ont moins de facilit pour s'adapter aux imprvus (c'est trs probablement moins facile d'tre bloqu et entass dans les transports en commun, de devoir marcher ou prendre son vlo pour se dplacer, etc... quand on a 65 ans ou plus que lorsqu'on en a moins de 40)




> La grve n'a rien de dmocratique.


Peux-tu dtailler cette ide ?
Si j'en crois cette dfinition du Larousse (ICI), j'ai beaucoup de mal  comprendre en quoi la grve ne serait pas dmocratique. En m'appuyant sur la dfinition, il me semble bien que la grve est un "_systme de rapports  l'intrieur d'une institution, d'un groupe, etc..._", permettant de tenir compte des avis de ceux qui "_ont a excuter les tches commandes_".  premire vue donc, cette dfinition rend la grve fondamentalement dmocratique non ?




> Concernant la cration de richesse, je pense que si il suffit de faire moins d'heures pour crer plus de richesse a se saurait. Mathmatiquement a se confirme dans les grandes conomies (USA, Japon, Chine, Allemagne, ...) et les conomies plus petites mais particulirement dynamiques. Si a n'est videmment pas la seule raison, a reste une facteur important. Pas facile de se mettre des pieds au cul pour bosser et redresser le pays quand on est habitu  un mode de vie  crdit mais il n'y a pas de recette miracle.


Effectivement il ne suffit pas de faire moins d'heures pour crer plus de richesses, mais plusieurs ides pour voir la "mme" ralit autrement :
Au-del des problmatiques de cration de la richesse, se pose celle de la rpartition des richesses crs ; sur ce point, difficile de faire le fine bouche (cf. ICI et ICI par exemple)Tu prends en exemple les "grandes" conomies et tu termines en critiquant "un mode de vie  crdit", je te laisse aller lire A et A pour te donner quelques lments de rflexion par rapport  la situation du crdit en France et dans ces "grandes" conomiesPuis quitte  toujours se comparer avec les voisins, on peut s'amuser  comparer les chiffres de l'OCDE ICIPour ceux qui auraient la flemme :  



> Saboter l'conomie franaise est mritoire. Comme saboter les avions franais pendant la guerre pour aider les nazis.


Je ne suis vraiment pas certain de comprendre cette analogie... Admettons que la CGT sabote "les avions franais pour aider les nazis" en faisant grve, mais qui sont exactement ces "_nazis_" allis de la CGT dans la situation d'aujourd'hui ?




> As-tu la moindre preuve que ces traits auraient des consquences direct sur le droit du travail?


Pour viter de paraphraser ceux qui ont dj creus la question que tu poses, voici des lments de rponse : ICI (pour ceux qui auraient la flemme de lire, la rponse est "oui").




> Les gens essaient d'chapper  l'enfer fiscal et  la spoliation, quoi de plus normal?
> Tu dfends les spoliateurs collectivistes sovitodes?


Il y a cette phrase que j'aime bien et qui je pense rsume bien la situation : "_NEWS : riche people paying rich people to tell middle class people to blame poor people_"
On en arrive  dfendre l'vasion/la fraude fiscale des trs riches/des grosses entreprises au motif que nous aussi, nous nous considrons _spolis_ par les impts que nous payons. Il serait bon de souligner que ceux dont nous disons comprendre l'attitude face  l'impt, _eux_, ne payent pas leurs impts contrairement  nous ; ensuite posons-nous les questions suivantes :
Est-ce que nous ne profitons pas collectivement de cette spoliation  travers les services publics ? (au sens trs large du terme)Par ailleurs, pourquoi ne pas considrer que nous sommes insuffisamment pays plutt que de considrer que nous sommes trop imposs ? Aprs tout en gagnant plus, on payerait certes plus d'impts, mais il nous resterait galement d'avantage  la fin de chaque mois non ?Enfin plutt que d'en tre une consquence, le "manque  gagner" de l'vasion pour l'tat, n'est-t-il pas d'avantage la cause du niveau d'imposition actuel ?




> C'est facile de rejeter la faute sur son voisin mais tonnamment tu oublies de prciser que la Suisse est aussi un des plus gros pourvoyeurs d'emplois pour la France, avec 166'000 travailleurs frontaliers et 70'000 nouveaux postes crs dans les 10 dernires annes. Sans parler de la consommation accrue dans les zones frontalires.


Je ne connais pas le sujet suffisamment, mais je nuancerai ton argument avec le chiffre suivant : en 2013 18% du PIB de la Suisse Romande (qui reprsente 24% du PIB total de la Suisse) provient du travail des pendulaires et des frontaliers, cette part a doubl depuis 1990 (source : ICI). Donc attention  ne balayer trop vite la problmatique de la fraude/de l'vasion fiscale vers la Suisse au motif que de nombreux frontaliers y trouvent du travail : il est vident que ces emplois profitent aux franais et  la France, mais ils profitent tout autant sinon plus  l'conomie Suisse (toute fraude fiscale mise  part). Enfin pour avoir malgr tout certaines proximits avec les rgions frontalires, cette situation n'est pas sans poser certains problmes chez les frontaliers ct franais : hausse des prix de l'immobilier, explosion du cot de la vie pour ceux qui continuent d'avoir un salaire "franais", croissance de la xnophobie face aux frontaliers ct suisse, etc. (sources : ICI, ICI et ICI).




> Sinon pour l'vasion fiscale, a fait bien longtemps que les grande fortunes ne cachent plus leur argent en Suisse. Et les petits contribuables qui conomisaient sur un compte en Suisse pour la retraite reprsentent au mieux quelques milliards. Quand ces petits pargnants sont rattraps par le fisc ils se font tellement racketter que le peu qu'il leur reste ne rapportera plus rien en impt sur la fortune. Donc en gros les gros poissons passent entre les mailles du filet et la petite friture ne rapporte rien, au mieux le gouvernement se fait le plaisir de dtruire leur retraite.


Mme si je suis d'accord pour dire que petit  petit le statut de la Suisse s'loigne de celui de paradis fiscal/bancaire, force est de constater que les dernires rvlations -rcentes- dmontrent que la Suisse a encore un rle central dans l'vasion fiscale (cf. "UBS leaks", "panama papers", etc.), ne serait-ce que dans un rle de conseil mme si les comptes "sont" ailleurs (cf. ICI).

----------


## Chauve souris

> Oui aprs la faon de compter les chmeurs c'est encore un problme en plus, car tous les pays ne procdent pas de la mme faon en effet.


C'est une sottise de "_compter_" le nombre de chmeurs ! Ca ne veut rien dire et a permet toutes les manipulations : on radie en masse via Popaul Emploi, miracle ! vont clamer en coeur les mdias, le chmage a baiss, on dispense les chmeurs de plus de 55 ans, comme cela a t mon cas, de recherche d'emploi, miracle ! bis repetita, moins de chmage chez les sniors, on cre des emplois jeunes de sous-fonctionnaires inutiles, miracle ! bis repetita, moins de chmage chez les muchachos (puisqu'il y a bien des "_sniors_").

La seule faon d'valuer srieusement le march de l'emploi est de compter les postes de travail et par catgorie. Tout ce qui relve du salariat ( la louche 90 % du travail en France) relve de l'URSSAF qui sait donc,  l'euro prs, le cot des salaires, leurs nombres et tout a par catgorie professionnelle. Pour les indpendants c'est un poil plus compliqu mais ,on s'en sort quand mme avec tous les rgimes obligatoires auxquels les indpendants doivent cotiser (enfin des rgimes qui font maigrir  ::aie:: )

Aprs cela on constate que tous les postes productifs sont en rgression et ce depuis 40 ans. Mais chut, faut pas le dire !

Et a ne s'arrangera pas dans l'avenir : si votre prochaine toto n'est pas assemble par des robots en France elle le sera par des robots en Chine, en Inde, en Syldavie ou en Bordurie.

A ce sujet il serait intressant de savoir l'volution du nombre d'heures humaines ncessaires  la construction d'une voiture. Et bien que les modles rcents soient bien plus sophistiqus (rien que l'autoradio et la climatisation c'tait de la MO en plus il n'y a pas si longtemps).

On peut aussi calculer la MO pour tenir une comptabilit dans une entreprise (la comptabilit par "_dcalque_" d'il y a tout juste 30 ans, j'tais un novateur quand j'ai ouvert ma boutique de micro en 1986 avec un Amstrad PCW 512 sous le bras pour faire ma compta pro), la gestion des stocks (il y en a qui se souviennent des fiches Kardex ?), la facturation, les commandes (Mon PCW faisait automatiquement les rapprovisionnement et gnrait des bons de commandes en papier, pas d'Internet  l'poque, qu'il suffisait de glisser dans des enveloppes  fentres).

Bon il y a encore des zozos, dans cette honorable assemble, pour rfuter le revenu d'existence au nom d'un palo christianisme bas sur le travail inutile. Travail, rappelons le, vient du latin et signifie un supplice avec trois pieux. Or "_La souffrance n'apporte aucune valeur de rdemption_" nous enseigne le Bouddha in "_Leons du Petit Vhicule_". Non ! Ce "_petit vhicule_" n'est pas une voiturette (appele vulgairement "_suppositoire  camion_")  ::aie::  Et il est clair que les suisses (a y est je vais encore faire de l'helvticophobie) qui sont des protestants purs et durs ne pouvaient accepter un tel projet mais il a eu le mrite d'tre pos en tant que proposition de loi. En France, pays des shadoks, on prfre empiler des bureaucraties pour grer les retraites, la scu, le chmage. A l'poque je me faisais convoquer par l'ANPE car on me reprochait de ne pas venir les voir. Ils n'avaient rien  me proposer mais je ne faisais pas tourner la machine. Je leur ai rpondu schement que je cherchais du travail, pour moi, mais que je n'tais pas l pour leur en donner et justifier leurs salaires. Etais-je goste, quand mme...  ::aie::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Les rsultats des sondages est toujours  prendre avec des pincettes, qu'ils aillent dans le sens de ce que nous pensons ou tout  fait dans le sens oppos (cf. voir ICI pour un dbut de rflexion).
> Ceci dit il est intressant (mais finalement peu surprenant) de constater que la catgorie la plus "svre" avec les grves actuelles est celle des "retraits/65 ans et plus", voici ce que je suis tent d'en dduire (en gnralisant) :
> ils ont une vision du monde du travail qui correspond  ce qu'ils ont vcu lorsqu'ils taient actifs, or cette vision ne correspond plus  la ralit actuelle, d'o la minimisation de certaines revendicationsils souhaitent profiter au maximum de leur retraite (c'est lgitime) et donc ils ont une opinion ngatives de tous ceux qui les empchent de voyager (au sens large), par exemple en bloquant l'approvisionnement en essence ou en bloquant les trains/avionsils ont moins de facilit pour s'adapter aux imprvus (c'est trs probablement moins facile d'tre bloqu et entass dans les transports en commun, de devoir marcher ou prendre son vlo pour se dplacer, etc... quand on a 65 ans ou plus que lorsqu'on en a moins de 40)


Ben merdalor ! Je suis pourtant un retrait  la tte chenue (68 ans) et avec une retraite chapeau de 88 euros, je ne suis pas du tout dans cette mouvance ractionnaire. Qu'on trouve, au contraire, chez les plus jeunes qui ont t beaucoup plus facilement formats en tant vautrs, mme avant le stade du langage, devant l'omniprsent et l'omnipotent tlcran de Big Brother.

A notre poque il existait encore de la sociabilit. Donc on discutait, on polmiquait, on se chamaillait. Bref, celui qui avait profr quelque chose qui ne tenait pas la route devant les faits et "_l'analyse concrte d'une situation concrte_" avait intrt  revoir mentalement sa copie. Mais que voulez-vous qu'il arrivt  celui qui gobe sa tloche  longueur de jours et de nuit et qui ne risque mme pas de retrouver ses semblables au "_caf du Commerce_" tout simplement parce que bobonne lui a interdit de sortir et qu'il obit  bobonne (comme ceux que j'ai cit qui n'avaient mme pas le droit d'aller le soir au club d'informatique).

Conditionns  la "_mentalit du larbin_" et ce sans restrictions ni critiques ce sont plutt les ges moyens et mme les jeunes chez lesquels il n'y a plus l'ombre d'une capacit de rvolte et qui gobent tout : la loi travail, l'immigration massive de peuplement, la liquidation conomique, les super revenus des patrons du CAC 40, etc.

Si, d'allgorique faon, on reprsente l'absence de perspectives comme une porte ferme il y a deux solutions : l'enfoncer  la hache ou bien aller chercher, en la contournant, une issue possible. La premire solution est rvolutionnaire, elle aurait ma prfrence, mais elle ncessite un rapport de force et un niveau de conscience (par piti ! Ne pas me raconter que les casseurs des actuelles manifs sont des "_rvolutionnaires_" ou des "_anarchistes_", quand il n'ont pas leurs entres  la prfecture de police ce sont les lumpens manipuls). La seconde ne dpend pas du rapport de force et consiste, simplement,  trouver un pays o la vie est meilleure qu' perdurer en France. C'est mon cas et de beaucoup d'autres, dont les fameux retraits (dont je suis mme si ma pension de 88 EUR/mois est ridicule) qui vivent confortablement dans certains pays alors qu'ils seraient limite misre s'ils restaient en France. Par chance il n'y a pas eu une marocaine d'importation pour faire une loi qui supprimerait le paiement des retraites  ceux qui ne vivent plus en France. Mais a viendra bien un jour... Eh bien les "d'jeun'z" ont invent une troisime solution : ils s'aplatissent et ils rampent en esprant passer sous la porte. Mais peu sont pays en retour de cette soumission, mme s'ils enchanent dix "_stages en entreprise_" pays des clopinettes.

Il y a un autre cas qui me laisse perplexe car j'ai eu l'occasion d'en rencontrer certains. Ils sont lucides, ils n'ont aucun espoir d'une amlioration quelconque de leur vie future, perdurer dans des tudes qui ne servent  rien et qui ne les intressent pas leur apparait comme drisoire, leur milieu de vie n'est mme pas agrable (l'un d'eux me disait pis que pendre de la vie  Vierzon). Ils ne subsistent que par des petits boulots ponctuels, magasiniers en supermarch, etc. Toutefois celui qui dtestait Vierzon avait quand mme russit  mettre 5.000 EUR de ct et envisageait de s'expatrier et mme avec moi ce qui lui vitait de sauter tout seul dans l'inconnu puisque j'tais dj rsident et que j'avais une grande maison. Mais au dernier moment, non, il a prfr rester et pourrir sur pied.

----------


## RyzenOC

> notre poque il existait encore de la sociabilit. Donc on discutait, on polmiquait, on se chamaillait.


C'est bien connue, c'tait toujours mieu avant  ::roll:: 
L'immmoriale incomprhension entre les  petits cons  et les  vieux cons  ? 
Je pense surtout que lorsque nous avons conscience que le temps qui nous reste  vivre est limit, nous choisirions davantage de centrer notre attention sur des souvenirs et expriences positives.




> Mais que voulez-vous qu'il arrivt  celui qui gobe sa tloche  longueur de jours et de nuit et qui ne risque mme pas de retrouver ses semblables au "caf du Commerce" tout simplement parce que bobonne lui a interdit de sortir et qu'il obit  bobonne (comme ceux que j'ai cit qui n'avaient mme pas le droit d'aller le soir au club d'informatique).


Les progrs technologique nous permettent d'viter d'aller s'emmerder au caf du commerce tu voit ?
Remplace caf du commerce par forum, et la rvlation, dveloppez.com fait office de caf du commerce, sauf que avec internet tu peut filtrer et parler des sujet qui tintresse.

mais de toute manire, tu peut aussi converser avec tes collgues au boulot, boulot n'est pas synonyme de torture, ou d'esclavage, enfin pas pour moi en tous cas, c'est plus un lieu de culture et dpanouissement. Moi en tous cas je m'amuse avec mes HPC, chose que je pourrais m'offrir chez moi  ::(:

----------


## yento

> [*]Pour ceux qui auraient la flemme :  [/LIST]


Pas confiance dans les chiffres.
La moyenne francaise est probablement comptabilise sur 35h alors que les cadres et productifs font plus, souvent ni reconnues ni payes.
Les moyennes trangres sont probablement comptabilises sur 40-42 selon le pays alors qu'en pratique les employes ont des horaires plus flexibles et ne les font pas.

La ralit du terrain:
- La premire chose que j'ai dcouvert en Angleterre c'est que le contrat de travail est sur 40h. Prcis de 10h  19h.
- Le dernier contrat que j'ai reu d'une entreprise Francaise avant de quitter le pays c'tait pour 35h. Prcis de 9h  18h.

Allez comprendre  ::roll::

----------


## _Thomas

> Ben merdalor ! Je suis pourtant un retrait  la tte chenue (68 ans) et avec une retraite chapeau de 88 euros, je ne suis pas du tout dans cette mouvance ractionnaire. Qu'on trouve, au contraire, chez les plus jeunes qui ont t beaucoup plus facilement formats en tant vautrs, mme avant le stade du langage, devant l'omniprsent et l'omnipotent tlcran de Big Brother.


C'est bien pour cela que j'ai prcis que je gnralisais pour tenter d'expliquer pourquoi les "retraits/65 ans et plus" tait la catgorie la plus svre dans ses rponses (~80%). Tu es probablement plus proche des 20% qui n'taient pas viss par mon prcdent message.




> A notre poque il existait encore de la sociabilit. Donc on discutait, on polmiquait, on se chamaillait. Bref, celui qui avait profr quelque chose qui ne tenait pas la route devant les faits et "_l'analyse concrte d'une situation concrte_" avait intrt  revoir mentalement sa copie. Mais que voulez-vous qu'il arrivt  celui qui gobe sa tloche  longueur de jours et de nuit et qui ne risque mme pas de retrouver ses semblables au "_caf du Commerce_" tout simplement parce que bobonne lui a interdit de sortir et qu'il obit  bobonne (comme ceux que j'ai cit qui n'avaient mme pas le droit d'aller le soir au club d'informatique).


Je te rassure, il existe encore de la sociabilit de nos jours, mme si effectivement elle se fait rare, qu'elle a chang de forme (elle peut tout  fait tre virtuelle, l n'est pas la question), et qu'elle porte souvent en elle un arrire got d'artificiel et de faux, elle existe encore et sa raret ne lui donne que plus de valeur quand elle est _sincre_.




> Conditionns  la "_mentalit du larbin_" et ce sans restrictions ni critiques ce sont plutt les ges moyens et mme les jeunes chez lesquels il n'y a plus l'ombre d'une capacit de rvolte et qui gobent tout : la loi travail, l'immigration massive de peuplement, la liquidation conomique, les super revenus des patrons du CAC 40, etc.


Si je voulais tre taquin, je poserais la question suivante : qui a lev cette/ces gnration(s) tant dcrie(s) ?
Pour tre plus srieux, je comprends cette impression vis--vis des "ges moyens et des jeunes", mais selon moi elle est inadquate car fonde uniquement sur la partie la plus immdiatement visible de la ralit  : une partie de la jeunesse est plus consciente (politiquement, conomiquement, etc.) qu'on aimerait bien le laisser penser, et une partie des "ges moyens" ne sont plus dupes quant au double discours dominant. Il faut regarder du ct des mobilisations contre le projet de loi et des soutiens que les mobilisations ont reu, quoiqu'en disent les mdias dominants, il y a une diversit qui se retrouve dans cette contestation.
Par contre j'ai du mal  comprendre ce que fait "l'immigration massive de peuplement" au milieu de "la loi travail" et des "super revenus des patrons du CAC40" ??




> Si, d'allgorique faon, on reprsente l'absence de perspectives comme une porte ferme il y a deux solutions : l'enfoncer  la hache ou bien aller chercher, en la contournant, une issue possible. La premire solution est rvolutionnaire, elle aurait ma prfrence, mais elle ncessite un rapport de force et un niveau de conscience (par piti ! Ne pas me raconter que les casseurs des actuelles manifs sont des "_rvolutionnaires_" ou des "_anarchistes_", quand il n'ont pas leurs entres  la prfecture de police ce sont les lumpens manipuls). La seconde ne dpend pas du rapport de force et consiste, simplement,  trouver un pays o la vie est meilleure qu' perdurer en France. C'est mon cas et de beaucoup d'autres, dont les fameux retraits (dont je suis mme si ma pension de 88 EUR/mois est ridicule) qui vivent confortablement dans certains pays alors qu'ils seraient limite misre s'ils restaient en France. Par chance il n'y a pas eu une marocaine d'importation pour faire une loi qui supprimerait le paiement des retraites  ceux qui ne vivent plus en France. Mais a viendra bien un jour... Eh bien les "d'jeun'z" ont invent une troisime solution : ils s'aplatissent et ils rampent en esprant passer sous la porte. Mais peu sont pays en retour de cette soumission, mme s'ils enchanent dix "_stages en entreprise_" pays des clopinettes.


Je pense que la deuxime et la troisime solution dont tu parles font partie du mme ensemble, la seule chose qui change tant l'attitude adopte face au mme problme. De plus, tu conviendras je pense que s'expatrier n'est pas une solution viable  l'chelle collective, car si tout le monde le faisait, trs probablement que les problmes que nous connaissons aujourd'hui en France apparatraient l-bas (quel que soit ce _l-bas_).

Reste donc la premire solution... Pour nuancer ta position sur les "casseurs" (sans pour autant dire qu'ils ont tous un niveau de conscience suffisant ni une conception du rapport de force adquate), voici ce que pensent certains quand on prend la peine de leur donner la parole et de les couter : ICI ou ICI (version longue).




> Il y a un autre cas qui me laisse perplexe car j'ai eu l'occasion d'en rencontrer certains. Ils sont lucides, ils n'ont aucun espoir d'une amlioration quelconque de leur vie future, perdurer dans des tudes qui ne servent  rien et qui ne les intressent pas leur apparat comme drisoire, leur milieu de vie n'est mme pas agrable (l'un d'eux me disait pis que pendre de la vie  Vierzon). Ils ne subsistent que par des petits boulots ponctuels, magasiniers en supermarch, etc. Toutefois celui qui dtestait Vierzon avait quand mme russit  mettre 5.000 EUR de ct et envisageait de s'expatrier et mme avec moi ce qui lui vitait de sauter tout seul dans l'inconnu puisque j'tais dj rsident et que j'avais une grande maison. Mais au dernier moment, non, il a prfr rester et pourrir sur pied.


Si c'est du fatalisme c'est dommage de mon point de vue, si a n'en est pas a change tout ! a ne me choque pas du tout que chaque gnration remette en question les piliers des gnrations prcdentes, qui plus est quand on voit  quel point le systme actuel peut aboutir  des situations absurdes. Ton anecdote me fait penser au concept de "salaire  vie" qui permettrait  chacun de vivre sans la contrainte de devoir travailler (au sens courant du terme) pour subvenir  ses besoins (cf. ICI).




> Pas confiance dans les chiffres.
> La moyenne franaise est *probablement* comptabilise sur 35h alors que les cadres et productifs font plus, souvent ni reconnues ni payes.
> Les moyennes trangres sont *probablement* comptabilises sur 40-42 selon le pays alors qu'en pratique les employes ont des horaires plus flexibles et ne les font pas.
> 
> La ralit du terrain:
> - La premire chose que *j'ai* dcouvert en Angleterre c'est que le contrat de travail est sur 40h. Prcis de 10h  19h.
> - Le dernier contrat que *j'ai* reu d'une entreprise franaise avant de quitter le pays c'tait pour 35h. Prcis de 9h  18h.
> 
> Allez comprendre


Je ne sais pas exactement comment l'OCDE calcule les heures travailles, mais j'ai plus de facilit  baser mon jugement sur des tudes de cet ordre (alors mme que l'OCDE est tout sauf oppose au libralisme, voir ICI) que sur une "ralit du terrain" qui ne peut reflter que ce qu'elle connat, c'est  dire une partie du tout qui ne peut pas tre donne comme reprsentative de l'ensemble. Aprs si tu es fier de travailler 40 heures par semaine _good for you_, en France il y a tout juste 80 ans, taient votes les lois qui instaurrent les premiers congs pays ainsi que la semaine de 40 heures au lieu de 48. Et voici une autre ralit qui trangement n'est presque jamais mise en avant dans ce genre de discussion : ICI.

----------


## yento

> Je ne sais pas exactement comment l'OCDE calcule les heures travailles, mais j'ai plus de facilit  baser mon jugement sur des tudes de cet ordre (alors mme que l'OCDE est tout sauf oppose au libralisme, voir ICI) que sur une "ralit du terrain" qui ne peut reflter que ce qu'elle connat, c'est  dire une partie du tout qui ne peut pas tre donne comme reprsentative de l'ensemble. Aprs si tu es fier de travailler 40 heures par semaine _good for you_[/URL].


Tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir compris.
*Je fais EXACTEMENT les mmes horaires dans les deux pays. En France a compte pour 35h alors qu'en Angleterre a compte pour 40h.*
(Mme  supposer qu'il y ait un RTT toutes les 6 semaines dans un cas et pas l'autre, a n'expliquerai que 2h de diffrence au maximum.)

Les pays ont des cultures qui varient du tout au tout quand il s'agit de compter les heures effectues, les heures payes, les heures supplmentaires, les heures ignores, les heures marques dans le contrats, les heures de pauses et les heures officielles... (sans mme aborder les diffrences par domaine et par mtier.)

Libre  toi de te contenter du premier joli graphique facile  lire sans te proccuper de s'il reprsente correctement ce qu'il prtend reprsenter. Aprs tout, tu le dis toi mme que tu t'en fous de la ralit.

----------


## Mat.M

> Concernant la cration de richesse, je pense que si il suffit de faire moins d'heures pour crer plus de richesse a se saurait.


mais non ,mais non mais non...
Pour crer de la richesse il faut apporter de *la plus-value ou de la valeur ajoute*  la production de bien ou de service que tu vas vendre c'est le BA  BA du business et de l'conomie de march ...
et ceci peut-importe le nombre d'heures ncessaires  produire ce bien ou service.

Pour faire simple le client qui achte un IPhone trs cher ou  une paire de chaussures Nike  plus de 100euros c'est du quasi tout bnf pour le fabricant...

S'il faut plus de 40heures de travail pour un salari ft-il cadre ou ouvrier c'est que la comptitivit de ce salari diminue, son travail n'apporte plus de lucrativit ou rentabilit.

Ecrit autrement c'est que si pour produire un bien une entreprise met plus de temps qu'une autre, ceci dans un processus industriel car le service et le consulting sont des logiques conomiques que l'on ne pet pas industrialiser,elle va tre perdante face  la concurrence qui mettra moins de temps  produire le bien de consommation...

par contre le contre-exemple total c'est la production artisanale ( cf l'artisan boulanger / ptissier )  et l'conomie des services notamment les services informatiques.

Apporter de la valeur ajoute cela ncessite de faire des investissements dans la R&D et du marketing pour vendre trs cher un produit c'est le cas d'Apple.

Un Iphone qui est vendu 700euros mettons dans le commerce il doit coter dans les 100euros  produire chez Foxconn et si on excepte les taxes eh bien a fait une grosse marge bnficiaire pour Apple.
Parce qu'il y aura toujours un march de consommateurs pour acheter trs cher les produits de chez Apple  ::D:  mais a c'est du marketing

----------


## globulus-sup

> Je ne suis vraiment pas certain de comprendre cette analogie... Admettons que la CGT sabote "les avions franais pour aider les nazis" en faisant grve, mais qui sont exactement ces "_nazis_" allis de la CGT dans la situation d'aujourd'hui ?


Le 3e Reich, Hitler, la 2e guerre mondiale, c'est de l'histoire pas une analogie...


La CGT est une mafia terroriste qui aurait t interdite depuis longtemps si la France tait un tat de droit.

----------


## Chauve souris

> C'est bien connue, c'tait toujours mieu avant 
> L'immmoriale incomprhension entre les  petits cons  et les  vieux cons  ?


Terrible ! On ne peut pas comparer deux poques en soulignant la perte de quelque chose dans la nouvelle sans avoir droit au clich signifiant qu'on n'est qu'un vieux con pleurant sur son pass ! C'est un tabou du jeunisme ambiant o on doit accepter batement l'poque actuelle sans mme une rticence.




> Les progrs technologique nous permettent d'viter d'aller s'emmerder au caf du commerce tu voit ?


Les rapports humains vrais c'est "_s'emmerder_", la virtualit c'est tellement mieux. Jamais les tenants du maintien de l'ordre, mme dans les pires cauchemars des situationnistes, n'avaient atteint un tel niveau de russite.


Finalement la guenon ci-dessous qui a rcupre le petit chien perdu a plus d'humanit que nos humains.

----------


## RPGamer

> C'est facile de rejeter la faute sur son voisin mais tonnamment tu oublies de prciser que la Suisse est aussi un des plus gros pourvoyeurs d'emplois pour la France, avec 166'000 travailleurs frontaliers et 70'000 nouveaux postes crs dans les 10 dernires annes. Sans parler de la consommation acrue dans les zones frontalires.


J'ajouterai que les pays voisins ne peuvent pas tre responsable de la mauvaise gestion fiscale du gouvernement franais.




> S'il faut plus de 40heures de travail pour un salari ft-il cadre ou ouvrier c'est que la comptitivit de ce salari diminue, son travail n'apporte plus de lucrativit ou rentabilit.


Bien au contraire, en travaillant plus de 40h par semaine, les salaris augmentent la richesse produite et donc leur revenu. L'augmentation gnrale des revenus permet d'augmenter la consommation ce qui redynamise l'conomie. La France, en travaillant moins d'heures que ces voisins, non seulement s'embourbe dans  la crise - l o elle a t pratiquement inexistante en Suisse par exemple - mais en plus les personnes qui travaillent en France ne suffisent pas  redynamiser l'conomie car les richesses produites ne permette pas de recrer un sentiment de confiance amenant  consommer. Si les richesses produites sont suffisantes, la consommation suit derrire et donc la cration d'emplois. C'est un cercle vertueux.

Au passage, tes exemples avec Nike ou Apple ne sont pas applicables lorsqu'on parle de revenus car ces produits sont fabriqus en Chine ou dans d'autres pays o le revenu est prcisment drisoire. Les profits de ces entreprises se basent donc principalement sur l'cart de revenu entre les pays riches et les pays en voie de dveloppement. Si le niveau de vie tend  augmenter en Chine, a ne bnficie qu'aux chinois dans un premier temps.

----------


## macslan

> J'ajouterai que les pays voisins ne peuvent pas tre responsable de la mauvaise gestion fiscale du gouvernement franais.
> 
> 
> Bien au contraire, en travaillant plus de 40h par semaine, les salaris augmentent la richesse produite et donc leur revenu. L'augmentation gnrale des revenus permet d'augmenter la consommation ce qui redynamise l'conomie. La France, en travaillant moins d'heures que ces voisins, non seulement s'embourbe dans  la crise - l o elle a t pratiquement inexistante en Suisse par exemple - mais en plus les personnes qui travaillent en France ne suffisent pas  redynamiser l'conomie car les richesses produites ne permette pas de recrer un sentiment de confiance amenant  consommer. Si les richesses produites sont suffisantes, la consommation suit derrire et donc la cration d'emplois. C'est un cercle vertueux.
> 
> Au passage, tes exemples avec Nike ou Apple ne sont pas applicables lorsqu'on parle de revenus car ces produits sont fabriqus en Chine ou dans d'autres pays o le revenu est prcisment drisoire. Les profits de ces entreprises se basent donc principalement sur l'cart de revenu entre les pays riches et les pays en voie de dveloppement. Si le niveau de vie tend  augmenter en Chine, a ne bnficie qu'aux chinois dans un premier temps.


a me rappelle un gag de 26 minutes

----------


## Zirak

> Tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir compris.
> *Je fais EXACTEMENT les mmes horaires dans les deux pays. En France a compte pour 35h alors qu'en Angleterre a compte pour 40h.*
> (Mme  supposer qu'il y ait un RTT toutes les 6 semaines dans un cas et pas l'autre, a n'expliquerai que 2h de diffrence au maximum.)


Mme si le temps de travail officiel est de 35h, si tu en bossais 39, dans les stats tu ressors  39h, pas  35h...

Ces 4 heures l sont difficiles  masquer, puisqu'en gnral, elles font parties de ton contrat, et donc apparaissent au niveau d'un tas de documents officiels.

Que les heures supplmentaires au del de celles l, ne soient pas toujours comptes dans les stats (ni mme payes), ok et encore, je pense que cela existe dans tous les pays.  

Mais sur le coup des 35/39h, je ne suis pas certains que ton raisonnement soit juste.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Pfiou le weekend a t fort en discussion j'ai eu pas mal  lire !! C'est vraiment gnial d'avoir un moyen de dbattre ici, c'est vraiment trs enrichissant ! 
C'est surement plus rare que ce que tu vivais au caf Chauve souris mais avoue qu'il y a l l'exemple parfait des possibilits d'Internet ! Dans notre dbat, tu trouves qu'on ne fait que rpter des arguments prmachs par la socit conformiste ? Moi je trouve notre discussion trs constructive, avec des gens de tout bord et des arguments (plus ou moins) pertinents  ::D:  !

_Thomas tu m'as encore tourdi par tant d'ajouts  ::mrgreen::  t'es le roi de la problmatique  ::mouarf::  !!




> Rien de "choquant" donc  ce que le gouvernement utilise une disposition prvue dans la constitution. Ce qui l'est d'avantage c'est le spectacle politicien qui a suivi : deux motions de censures dposes, une de droite une de gauche, et deux motions de censure qui naboutissent pas par "calcul politicien"


L dessus on est tout  fait d'accord, pour moi dans la thorie c'est un instrument politique tout  fait lgitime, si seulement nos politiques taient plus concerns par la rgence de la France plus qu' leur jeu d'chec politique.





> Si j'en crois cette dfinition du Larousse (ICI), j'ai beaucoup de mal  comprendre en quoi la grve ne serait pas dmocratique. En m'appuyant sur la dfinition, il me semble bien que la grve est un "systme de rapports  l'intrieur d'une institution, d'un groupe, etc...", permettant de tenir compte des avis de ceux qui "ont a excuter les tches commandes".  premire vue donc, cette dfinition rend la grve fondamentalement dmocratique non ?


Encore une fois d'accord avec toi, et c'est bien pour a que je remettais en question la validit des grves actuelles qui tendaient le rapport de force au pays entier quand ce droit avait t pens dans un rapport de force interne  une entreprise, entre patrons et travailleurs.





> On en arrive  dfendre l'vasion/la fraude fiscale des trs riches/des grosses entreprises au motif que nous aussi, nous nous considrons spolis par les impts que nous payons. Il serait bon de souligner que ceux dont nous disons comprendre l'attitude face  l'impt, eux, ne payent pas leurs impts contrairement  nous


Merci de ramener un peu de bon sens ! On peut tre contre le systme fiscal franais, mais ce discours qui lgitime les fraudeurs sous couvert d'une fiscalit injuste me fait penser  celui du piratage : le prix des jeux, dvd et autre est trop cher, donc je le pirate, non mais ! Quand on pirate, le mieux est quand mme d'avoir la dcence d'assumer le fait qu'on vole quelqu'un, aussi exorbitant soient les prix du march.
Et encore, tu soulignes  juste titre que dans le domaine fiscal, il s'agit de ceux qui dbordent dj d'argent qui ont le luxe de s'pargner les taxes et impts franais, ces derniers tant normalement redistribus  tous.





> Reste donc la premire solution... Pour nuancer ta position sur les "casseurs" (sans pour autant dire qu'ils ont tous un niveau de conscience suffisant ni une conception du rapport de force adquate), voici ce que pensent certains quand on prend la peine de leur donner la parole et de les couter


Je te remercie pour cette vido, c'est effectivement ncessaire de d'abord les entendre pour se permettre de les critiquer  ::D:  ! Car leur discours me hrisse le poil. Enfin surtout le 1er, si je voulais le caricaturer, je dirais que selon lui les casseurs sont l pour qu'ils puissent faire des feux et se rchauffer les os, les pauvres ont froid. Son collgue est beaucoup plus intressant quand il fait remarquer qu'au sein mme de leur mouvement, ils n'arrivent pas  dbattre sur leurs diffrentes ides et visions de la socit. C'est l o ils me font peur : on a l une masse vocifrante, prte  s'affronter aux institutions franaises dans une sorte de ral le bol, mais sans rien de constructif derrire : l'anarchie pour l'anarchie quoi. 
C'est bien beau mais a ne mne nul part 




> Terrible ! On ne peut pas comparer deux poques en soulignant la perte de quelque chose dans la nouvelle sans avoir droit au clich signifiant qu'on n'est qu'un vieux con pleurant sur son pass ! C'est un tabou du jeunisme ambiant o on doit accepter batement l'poque actuelle sans mme une rticence.
> [...]
> Les rapports humains vrais c'est "s'emmerder", la virtualit c'est tellement mieux. Jamais les tenants du maintien de l'ordre, mme dans les pires cauchemars des situationnistes, n'avaient atteint un tel niveau de russite.


Chauve souris continue d'alimenter ce dbat, j'ai beau tre souvent ... rchauff par ton discours  ::mrgreen:: , a a le mrite de nous donner un autre point de vue.
J'ai eu beau critiquer trop vertement ton dscours il y a peu, tu soulves l un truc trs vrai qui est qu'on caricature souvent celui qui critique le prsent face  un pass selon lui meilleur. 
Et effectivement notre poque est celle d'une interaction sociale qui s'est beaucoup "robotise" dans des rseaux sociaux o les rapports sont trs strotyps, trs froids. Mais j'ai l'impression (peut-tre j'essaye juste de m'en convaincre  ::):  ) que les gens justement sont en train d'y ragir, et ce grce  internet entre autres. Beaucoup de gens veulent retrouver cette proximit humaine qu'on a surement perdue. 
La technologie actuelle est peut-tre plus abrutissante, mais tu vois quand ma grand-mre me dit que de son temps quand on s'asseyait dans le train, on se mettait  discuter avec son voisin inconnu, j'ai du mal  y croire, o plutt je trouve l'image un peu trop belle. Les gens n'taient pas moins timides  l'poque, et aimaient tout autant tre tranquille. 
Le technologie n'a pas chang le comportement, elle n'est qu'un support  son expression. peut-tre exacerbe-t-elle nos tendances un peu sauvages et individualistes, mais elle ne cre rien qui n'existe dj en nous.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Les rapports humains vrais c'est "s'emmerder", la virtualit c'est tellement mieux. Jamais les tenants du maintien de l'ordre, mme dans les pires cauchemars des situationnistes, n'avaient atteint un tel niveau de russite.


troll : Les machines sont  l'image de leurs concepteurs, les humains eux sont trop instable pour pouvoir leurs faire confiances.

En quoi les rapports humains sont meilleur physiquement que virtuellement ? vas y explique !
Les rapports humains n'ont dailleurs jamais t aussi riche, il y'a 100ans personnes ne voyageait ne serais se qu'en France, les gens restait dans leurs villages et organisait des mariages arrangs.


Je comprend ce qu'il ne vas pas dans cette poque !, on a accs toute les connaissances imaginable (Wikipedia), tu peut aller voir d'autre culture/paysages pour pas trop cher et regarde la je discute mme avec un habitant du Paraguay (toi) !

T'es en faite le contre exemple typique, tu te plain du manque de contacte/culture, mais pourtant tu est  l'autre bout du monde...

Et concernant le manque de rvolte des jeunes, bah on est juste plus civilis, on vas pas sortir des fourches et attaqu l'Elyse. Pour pouvoir se rvolter, faudrait dj avoir de (vrai) solution, et pas juste sortir un truc au pif (revenue universelle ?)sans faire d'tude de faisabilit.
Les types qui sortent que le revenus universelle et LA SOLUTION  tous les problme, dj personne n'est d'accord sur comment instaurer se systme, personne ne sait comment le mettre en place, et personne ne sait ou trouver l'argent en totalit.

90% des gens de ce forum ne sont habilit  ce rvolt, qu'a des problmes lie aux NTIC, le reste je doute qu'ils ont (moi y compris) les connaissances suffisantes.
Maintenant si tu me dit que tu  fait master/doctorat en conomie et sociale, alors peut etre aura tu de vrai solutions. Mais tu n'est apparemment qu'un humble rparateur d'ordinateur qui lit des bouquin de vieux romans Franais, je doute que l'on puissent des solutions  nos problmes actuels dans les bouquins de Nietzsche, leurs ide sont totalement dpass aujourd'hui  l'air spatiale, de la fibre optique de la ralit augment et du big data.

En tant qu'informaticien, les solutions viendrons trs probablement du big-data et de l'auto-optimisation, la mdecine commence enfin  s'y mettre.

----------


## Zirak

> 90% des gens de ce forum ne sont habilit  ce rvolt, qu'a des problmes lie aux NTIC, le reste je doute qu'ils ont (moi y compris) les connaissances suffisantes.


C'est effarant / effrayant de lire a...

Ok donc on attends que les prix Nobels franais d'conomie aillent manifester ? Ah mais on me dit que cela n'existe pas, du coup, on continue de subir le systme ad-vitam aeternam ?

Il y a des millions de choses pour lesquelles on peut se rvolter, et qui ne sont pas lies  un domaine de comptence ou  notre travail...

Exemple bte : MONSANTO

Je ne suis pas Biochimiste, ou agriculteur ou je ne sais quoi, du coup, je n'ai pas le droit de me rvolter contre le fait qu'on utilise cette merde de produit chimique sur ma bouffe ? 





> Maintenant si tu me dit que tu  fait master/doctorat en conomie et sociale, alors peut etre aura tu de vrai solutions. Mais tu n'est apparemment qu'un humble rparateur d'ordinateur qui lit des bouquin de vieux romans *Franais*, je doute que l'on puissent des solutions  nos problmes actuels dans les bouquins de *Nietzsche*, leurs ide sont totalement dpass aujourd'hui  l'air spatiale, de la fibre optique de la ralit augment et du big data.


What the fuck ?  ::aie:: 

C'est sr que si on cherche des solutions conomiques dans les livres de Jean-Robert Nietzsche, philosophe franais trs clbre, on ne risque pas de trouver... 





> En tant qu'informaticien, les solutions viendrons trs probablement du big-data et de l'auto-optimisation, la mdecine commence enfin  s'y mettre.


Moi je pense qu'on sera sauv de la Matrice par Neo.

----------


## MobyKDIK

sazearte ta rponse a des ides interessantes mais tu fais la mme erreur que moi quand je me suis nerv la 1re fois contre Chauve souris  ::mouarf::  A force d'nervement, tu rduis totalement ton discours  des attaques perso et a le rend un peu troll aussi  ::mrgreen::  
Je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire qu'aujourd'hui on peut voyager comme on ne l'a jamais fait avant, mais c'est vrai que maintenant beaucoup voyagent pour voir des paysages magnifiques, prendre plein de photos incroyables, pas pour aller rencontrer les gens du coin : si tu voyages, est-ce que toi tu va manger chez les gens du pays, discuter avec eux ? Non tu va juste voir les monuments indiqu dans le guide du routard comme quasi tout le monde ! C'est une ouverture culturelle mais pas vraiment pour ce qui est du contact humain.
Mais je suis d'accord pour trouver que les possibilits actuelles de rencontrer du monde via internet sont normes, reste  les utiliser.

Et si les rapports virtuels te suffisent et te satisfont, tant mieux pour toi  ::mouarf::  mais perso rien ne remplace pour moi le contact direct, sortir avec des amis et discuter de tout, notre cerveau et notre comportements sont fait pour des interactions directes, sensorielles, visuelles. Ca n'empche qu'on peut ressentir interagir d'une certaine faon via internet, comme maintenant sur ce forum. 

Et quand tu critiques les intellectuels d'hier, informe toi un peu ! Notre socit a pas invent la poudre, et on pouvait dj penser la dmocratie il y a 100ans sans que a devienne abscons aujourd'hui ! C'est dangereux de se restreindre aux penseurs d'une autre poque, c'est tout aussi stupide de les mettre  la poubelles.

Pour ceux qui sont intress par une podcast trs intressante sur la dmocratie telle qu'on la pensait avant, et ce qu'elle est devenue aujourd'hui, je vous invite  couter a : http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...-la-democratie

----------


## globulus-sup

> Exemple bte : MONSANTO
> 
> Je ne suis pas Biochimiste, ou agriculteur ou je ne sais quoi, du coup, je n'ai pas le droit de me rvolter contre le fait qu'on utilise cette merde de produit chimique sur ma bouffe ?


Quel produit est utilis sur ta nourriture?

Que reproches-tu  Monsanto?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Exemple bte : MONSANTO
> 
> Je ne suis pas Biochimiste, ou agriculteur ou je ne sais quoi, du coup, je n'ai pas le droit de me rvolter contre le fait qu'on utilise cette merde de produit chimique sur ma bouffe ?


Aucune tude srieuse ne prouve que les ogm sont nocif pour l'homme, et au contraire les ogm seraient meilleur que nos lgumes franais bourrer de pesticides...
Si tu n'en veut pas tu n'en achte pas, c'est une forme de rvolte.

Moi tu vois j'aime pas Apple, je vais pas pour autant faire un blocus devant les apple store, jachte pas leurs produits c'est tous.




> Je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire qu'aujourd'hui on peut voyager comme on ne l'a jamais fait avant, mais c'est vrai que maintenant beaucoup voyagent pour voir des paysages magnifiques, prendre plein de photos incroyables, pas pour aller rencontrer les gens du coin : si tu voyages, est-ce que toi tu va manger chez les gens du pays, discuter avec eux ? Non tu va juste voir les monuments indiqu dans le guide du routard comme quasi tout le monde ! C'est une ouverture culturelle mais pas vraiment pour ce qui est du contact humain.
> Mais je suis d'accord pour trouver que les possibilits actuelles de rencontrer du monde via internet sont normes, reste  les utiliser.


Oui, mais le faisant on avant ? NON, donc dire que c'tait mieu avant dans le caf du commerce, j'en suis pas convaincue.
Dailleurs avant si on voyageait a l'tranger c'tait souvent pour tuer/assujettir les populations locale. Trouver moi un type du dbut au 19eme sicle qui est aller  Berlin juste pour boire une bierre.
Soit c'tait pour combattre les allemands, soit pour combattre les communistes.




> si tu voyages, est-ce que toi tu va manger chez les gens du pays, discuter avec eux ?


Je vais dans des gtes quand je pars en vacances, donc oui je bouffe chez des gens et je discute.




> Pour Monsanto, le net regorge de faits qui donnent plutt peur, mais libre  vous de les plbisciter : un parmi tant d'autres http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...3081_3244.html


Ton lien prsente des faits qui datent d'avant 2000...

----------


## MobyKDIK

Pour Monsanto, le net regorge de faits qui donnent plutt peur, et plusieurs de leurs produits ont t interdit partout (sauf les tats unis, mais bon eux strilisent leur poulets  la javel donc bon  ::mrgreen:: ) mais libre  vous de les plbisciter : un parmi tant d'autres  http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...3081_3244.html

Le problme n'est pas les OGM, au final a n'est que l'extension plus puissante d'une technique qui existait dj chez les fermiers des calendes grecques : la slection/reproduction des meilleures espces. Il s'agit juste d'tre prudent, car la manipulation gntique peut avoir des consquences long terme qu'on ne voit pas venir. 
Ce qui est critiquable c'est plus l'attitude d'une conomie monopoliqstique et tous les rapports malsains au fric qui les feront dvelopper des trucs ecologiquement immondes pour en vendre le plus possible.

----------


## Kearz

> En quoi les rapports humains sont meilleur physiquement que virtuellement ? vas y explique !


J'ai bien en tte un type de rapport humain qui est mieux physiquement mais je suis pas sr que a soit le sujet ...  ::aie:: 




> Les types qui sortent que le revenus universelle et LA SOLUTION  tous les problme, dj personne n'est d'accord sur comment instaurer se systme, personne ne sait comment le mettre en place, et personne ne sait ou trouver l'argent en totalit.


Le revenu universelle est UNE solution. Pas "La" solution.
Le financement...Tu sais que le financement des guerres est suffisant pour liminer la pauvret dans le monde? 
Donc le financement, le financement. Au final, on finance ce que l'ont veut, tout est une question de choix.

Bref, le financement du revenu universelle est possible par contre, on parle pas d'un revenu universelle de 2000 par personne. On parle d'un revenu de base pour vivre pas pour payer tes loisirs.

----------


## Zirak

> Que reproches-tu  Monsanto?


D'utiliser des produits plus ou moins nocifs qui font disparaitre un certain nombre d'espce, et/ou qui pourrait tre mauvais au niveau de la sant, et/ou qui foutent en l'air un certain nombre de culture ? 


@Saezarte : ce n'est que pas qu'une question d'OGM, typiquement le glyphosate, (sur lequel le vote pour son interdiction, a lieu aujourd'hui d'ailleurs), ce n'est pas de l'OGM, c'est du dsherbant...

----------


## globulus-sup

> Pour Monsanto, le net regorge de faits qui donnent plutt peur,


De faits avrs et rcents? (disons moins de 30 ans)

De faits en rapport avec l'agriculture moderne?




> Le problme n'est pas les OGM, au final a n'est que l'extension plus puissante d'une technique qui existait dj chez les fermiers des calendes grecques : la slection/reproduction des meilleures espces. Il s'agit juste d'tre prudent, car la manipulation gntique peut avoir des consquences long terme qu'on ne voit pas venir.


On utilise les OGM depuis des annes sur des millions d'hectares, sans constater le moindre problme.

Il n'y a pas de technologie vgtale plus contrle que les OGM. Il n'y a pas de technologie qui ait historiquement caus moins d'accidents que les OGM (zro).




> Ce qui est critiquable c'est plus l'attitude d'une conomie monopoliqstique et tous les rapports malsains au fric qui les feront dvelopper des trucs ecologiquement immondes pour en vendre le plus possible.


Pour l'instant absolument tout montre que les OGM sont trs intressants cologiquement. Les varits BT font des merveille et mme les reprsentants de "l'cologie" totalitaire de l'Immonde sont forcs de le reconnaitre.




> D'utiliser des produits plus ou moins nocifs qui font disparaitre un certain nombre d'espce, et/ou qui pourrait tre mauvais au niveau de la sant, et/ou qui foutent en l'air un certain nombre de culture ?


Quels produits font foutent en l'air quelles cultures et font disparaitre quelles espce?




> @Saezarte : ce n'est que pas qu'une question d'OGM, typiquement le glyphosate, (sur lequel le vote pour son interdiction, a lieu aujourd'hui d'ailleurs), ce n'est pas de l'OGM, c'est du dsherbant...


*Le glyphosate est de trs loin l'herbicide le moins nocif*. La propagande ignoble des verts a bien pollu les esprits!

Si on regardait plutt les produits trs toxiques utiliss en agriculture "bio" (c'est  dire agriculture primitive irrationnelle)...

----------


## globulus-sup

> Pour Monsanto, le net regorge de faits qui donnent plutt peur, et plusieurs de leurs produits ont t interdit partout (sauf les tats unis, mais bon eux strilisent leur poulets  la javel donc bon ) mais libre  vous de les plbisciter : un parmi tant d'autres  http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/articl...3081_3244.html





> PCB, agent orange, dioxine, OGM, aspartame, hormones de croissance, herbicides (Lasso et Roundup) nombre de produits qui ont fait la fortune de Monsanto ont t entachs de scandales sanitaires et de procs conduisant parfois  leur interdiction.


La dioxine n'est pas un "produit" mais un contaminant ACCIDENTEL de l'agent orange. La fabrication de ce produit tant requis par l'arme!!!

Ni les OGM, ni l'aspartame, ni le Roundup ne sont lis au moindre "scandale". *Au contraire, ces produits ont t normment tests et leur innocuit a t confirme par normment d'tudes!*

L'Immonde, quotidien de rfrences des bobos incultes!

----------


## Bousk

> Pour Monsanto, le net regorge de faits qui donnent plutt peur,


Bienvenue sur internet. Tu trouves tout et surtout n'importe quoi, et chacun prtend que c'est un fait et vrai.  ::roll::

----------


## _Thomas

> Tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir compris.
> *Je fais EXACTEMENT les mmes horaires dans les deux pays. En France a compte pour 35h alors qu'en Angleterre a compte pour 40h.*
> (Mme  supposer qu'il y ait un RTT toutes les 6 semaines dans un cas et pas l'autre, a n'expliquerai que 2h de diffrence au maximum.)
> 
> Les pays ont des cultures qui varient du tout au tout quand il s'agit de compter les heures effectues, les heures payes, les heures supplmentaires, les heures ignores, les heures marques dans le contrats, les heures de pauses et les heures officielles... (sans mme aborder les diffrences par domaine et par mtier.)


Au temps pour moi alors, je n'avais pas compris que tu travaillais le mme nombre d'heures peu importe le pays. Dans ce cas je comprends tout  fait que tu prfre tre pay 40h que 35h pour 40 heures travailles.
Je conviens aussi que chaque pays comptabilise diffremment les heures travailles, mais c'est justement pour cela que je prenais les chiffres de l'OCDE pour qu'ils servent de base commune de rflexion, probablement moins subjectives que nos expriences singulires respectives. Et puis en cherchant un peu sur leur site, j'ai trouv CECI qui dtaille la mthodologie utilise pour compter les heures de travail (cf. chapitre 4.3 "_Measuring hours worked_", page 43).




> Libre  toi de te contenter du premier joli graphique facile  lire sans te proccuper de s'il reprsente correctement ce qu'il prtend reprsenter. Aprs tout, tu le dis toi mme que tu t'en fous de la ralit.


Ah bon j'ai dit a moi ? O a exactement ?




> Le 3e Reich, Hitler, la 2e guerre mondiale, c'est de l'histoire pas une analogie...
> La CGT est une mafia terroriste qui aurait t interdite depuis longtemps si la France tait un tat de droit.


Merci pour la prcision dis donc, a m'avait chapp !
Si j'en crois la dfinition d'un tat de droit disponible ICI, l'existence des syndicats tant prvue prvue et encadre par la loi, j'ai du mal  comprendre ta position. Quelle est ta dfinition de l'tat de droit dans ce cas ?




> Encore une fois d'accord avec toi, et c'est bien pour a que je remettais en question la validit des grves actuelles qui tendaient le rapport de force au pays entier quand ce droit avait t pens dans un rapport de force interne  une entreprise, entre patrons et travailleurs.


Les effets des grves se propagent  l'chelle nationale pour deux raisons  mon avis : d'une part tous les salaris ( des degrs divers) sont concerns par le code du travail et son volution, et d'autre part -au risque de me rpter- une protestation qui ne drange personne n'obtient jamais ce qu'elle prtend obtenir. Ce n'est donc pas en lanant des appels  la bonne vertu aux uns et aux autres que l'on obtient quoi que ce soit (a serait bien si c'tait me cas, mais la ralit est ainsi faite), mais au contraire en acceptant le rapport de force qui a lieu et donc en utilisant les moyens  disposition pour obtenir ce que l'on souhaite obtenir dans une ngociation.




> On peut tre contre le systme fiscal franais, mais ce discours qui lgitime les fraudeurs sous couvert d'une fiscalit injuste me fait penser  celui du piratage : le prix des jeux, dvd et autre est trop cher, donc je le pirate, non mais ! Quand on pirate, le mieux est quand mme d'avoir la dcence d'assumer le fait qu'on vole quelqu'un, aussi exorbitant soient les prix du march.
> Et encore, tu soulignes  juste titre que dans le domaine fiscal, il s'agit de ceux qui dbordent dj d'argent qui ont le luxe de s'pargner les taxes et impts franais, ces derniers tant normalement redistribus  tous.


Je veux bien admettre qu'on puisse tre contre le systme fiscal franais,  la seule condition qu'on abandonne aussi tous les avantages qu'il procure (scurit sociale, services publics, etc.) sinon c'est contradictoire. Ensuite libre  chaque socit de s'organiser comme elle l'entend, la France n'a pas la mme tradition que les USA, l'Angleterre, l'Allemagne, etc. en ce qui concerne la solidarit (cf. ICI).




> Je te remercie pour cette vido, c'est effectivement ncessaire de d'abord les entendre pour se permettre de les critiquer  ! Car leur discours me hrisse le poil. Enfin surtout le 1er, si je voulais le caricaturer, je dirais que selon lui les casseurs sont l pour qu'ils puissent faire des feux et se rchauffer les os, les pauvres ont froid. Son collgue est beaucoup plus intressant quand il fait remarquer qu'au sein mme de leur mouvement, ils n'arrivent pas  dbattre sur leurs diffrentes ides et visions de la socit. C'est l o ils me font peur : on a l une masse vocifrante, prte  s'affronter aux institutions franaises dans une sorte de ral le bol, mais sans rien de constructif derrire : l'anarchie pour l'anarchie quoi. C'est bien beau mais a ne mne nul part


Attention  ne pas prendre ceux qui s'expriment dans la vido pour les porte-paroles de qui que ce soit, comme je le disais dans mon message tous les gens qui s'affrontent avec les CRS n'ont pas ce recul ni mme ne partagent ces mmes ides.
Aprs au niveau de leurs ides, on en revient  la discussion sur le rapport de force dans les manifestations/ngociations : la rvolution n'est pas un pique-nique, le rapport de force est  accepter si on veut ne pas se raconter d'histoire ; et si les protestations vont plus loin que le simple projet de loi actuel, c'est--dire que les gens ont envie de changer de cadre, alors ce dsir de changement entrera en conflit avec le systme existant et donc il y aura affrontement avec les forces de maintien du systme existant, en premier lieu la police (au sens large).

----------


## Zirak

> Si on regardait plutt les produits trs toxiques utiliss en agriculture "bio" (c'est  dire agriculture primitive irrationnelle)...


Par dfinition, un agriculteur "bio", n'utilise pas de produits chimiques...

Donc plutt que de toujours faire des affirmations sans preuves de rien du tout, en prenant les gens de haut, si pour une fois, tu alimentais ton troll avec une ou deux sources (mme de sites pourris, histoire de dire), concernant ces produits trs toxiques utiliss en agriculture "bio" ?

----------


## MobyKDIK

Pour tous ceux qui ragissent  la discussion sur les OGM et Monsanto, merci de respecter un minimum l'avis de chacun, sans tomber dans les discours excessifs et extrmes du genre : "L'Immonde, quotidien de rfrences des bobos incultes! " 
On s'en passera merci. 

Je reconnais donc mon tort personnel d'avoir considr comme un fait ce qui n'tait qu'un article de journal, qui peut effectivement tre pris parti, et parfois mal renseign.
Je vais chercher  vous amener des tudes scientifiques faites sur le sujet, mais j'ai peur de recevoir de votre part la mme rponse, car vous avez l'air si fermement convaincu que tout pourra  vos yeux tre crit par des immondes colo dictatoriaux. 

Je continuerai donc ma recherche pour ceux qui auront la curiosit et le mrite de vouloir discuter, certes avec un peu de vhmence, mais quand mme un peu de respect et l'envie du dbat, capable de remettre en question ses propres certitudes, pas de vouloir craser ses adversaises de son avis.

----------


## Grogro

Ce n'est pas difficile, c'est le mme troll agressif, irrationnel et infantile qui t banni  plusieurs reprises de ce forum. Il a svi sous d'autres pseudos sur certains topics anti-nuclaires de Mingolito. Il a beau se cacher, changer de profil, changer de sexe ( ::aie:: ), on le reconnait sans peine. 

L'adage est connu : don't feed the troll !

----------


## Shirraz

Moi ce que je trouve gnial, c'est les gens qui n'aiment pas Monsanto parce que c'est "anti-cologique", mais qui sont heureux de se dire que... Ben on a jamais autant cram de carburant pour emmener tout le monde  l'tranger... Un peu comme les bobos colo qui passent leur temps en Malaisie, au Brsil ou au Kenya pour prendre de belles photos de la "magnifique Nature qu'on doit  tout prix protger".

On en revient toujours au mme point : de trs grandes ides, un tout petit champ de vision qui s'arrte au nombril.  ::aie:: 

Ca n'empche pas que Monsanto est critiquable. Mme si d'un autre cot, on voit les amricains comme des idiots obsds par le profits qui se moquent de tout le reste, sauf que... A propos de Monsanto, beaucoup vont se dire "hey, c'est scientifique, il n'y a aucune raison de rfuter ce qui est scientifiquement dvelopp et prouv, comme certains refusent le crationnisme". Tout comme le "ouais, y'a quoi voir ce que nous on interdit et pas eux !", sauf que... Ben y'a un tas de choses que nous on permet et eux non.
Mais dans le fond, c'est vrai, pourquoi refuser ou accepter le progrs scientifique de manire arbitraire ?

Bon, aprs on voit que Stephen Hawking fricote avec Google et fait des pubs ridicules pour Jaguar... On peut se poser des questions sur "la science"...





> Le problme n'est pas les OGM, au final a n'est que l'extension plus puissante d'une technique qui existait dj chez les fermiers des calendes grecques : la slection/reproduction des meilleures espces. Il s'agit juste d'tre prudent, car la manipulation gntique peut avoir des consquences long terme qu'on ne voit pas venir. 
> Ce qui est critiquable c'est plus l'attitude d'une conomie monopoliqstique et tous les rapports malsains au fric qui les feront dvelopper des trucs ecologiquement immondes pour en vendre le plus possible.








> Le revenu universelle est UNE solution. Pas "La" solution.







> Le financement...Tu sais que le financement des guerres est suffisant pour liminer la pauvret dans le monde? 
> Donc le financement, le financement. Au final, on finance ce que l'ont veut, tout est une question de choix.


Ca c'est un peu un sofisme... On peut juger qu'on a pas  intervenir dans des conflits qui ne nous concerne pas directement, c'est un point de vue... On peut juger que la guerre ne devrait plus exister, c'est une utopie. Les conflits ne sont pas le fruits de grands complots militaro-industrielles ou des services secrets des puissants. Ils sont "humains", c'est notre trait le plus constant avant mme qu'on ne commence  avoir des armes.

Par exemple on aime bien dire que l'existence du jihadisme c'est la faute des amricains qui ont jou avec le feu pour leur propres intrts... Ce n'est pas faux en soi, mais c'est aussi carter des enjeux politique propres  la rgion. On pourrait dire que c'est de la faute de notre prsence coloniale au Moyen-Orient. Ce n'est pas faux en soi, mais c'est oublier qu'entre les Ottomans, les Perses et les Arabes, il y'a toujours eu conflit galement. Et que si aujourd'hui les Ottomans ne sont plus, Iraniens et Saoudiens perptuent un conflit sculier.

Donc oui, on peut revoir notre budget militaire... On peut prouver par A+B que la Norvge a raison de ne plus avoir d'arme, si tant est qu'on carte le fait qu'elle est protg par l'Europe et l'OTAN. On peut reprocher  Obama de parler dnuclarisation alors qu'il a moins fait rgresser la quantit d'ogives que Bush, Clinton et Bush pre, si tant est qu'on carte le fait que les Russes redeviennent vhment et de moins en moins prompt  suivre, que la Core avance toujours, et que le Pakistan, l'Iran, tout a tout a...

Le problme, au fond, ce n'est pas ce qu'on fait de notre budget, mais que c'est justement des questions extrmement complexes et sans solution parfaite. Personnellement, je rve aussi d'un monde en paix comme les Miss Monde, mais quand on voit comment les gens peuvent se faire du mal, "se faire la guerre", pour un poste, un hritage, une reconnaissance ou pire : un amour, je me dis qu' part Gandhi il n'y a pour ainsi dire personne pour mettre fin " la guerre".






> Bref, le financement du revenu universelle est possible par contre, on parle pas d'un revenu universelle de 2000 par personne. On parle d'un revenu de base pour vivre pas pour payer tes loisirs.


Perso ce qui me gave le plus, c'est quand on prends le cot "brut" du revenu universel (X x Y hab. = Z milliards d'), sans mme en dduire au moins toutes les aides dj finances qui disparatront, ni le fait que la majeure partie de la population paiera fatalament plus d'impts (si on a 70k/an et qu'on ajoute 12k de revenu universel, ben on paiera des impts sur 82k, pas 70, donc plus d'impts), et encore moins le fait que a allgerai normment le coup de fonctionnement d'un grand pan de l'administration (un numro de scu = un revenu, plus de dossier  faire). Bon, a aprs a causera forcment des pertes d'emploi  la CAF et de revenus  la Poste, et on peut prfrer la jouer "employeur de balayeur de rue chinois" mais c'est un autre problme.






> Je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire qu'aujourd'hui on peut voyager comme on ne l'a jamais fait avant, mais c'est vrai que maintenant beaucoup voyagent pour voir des paysages magnifiques, prendre plein de photos incroyables, pas pour aller rencontrer les gens du coin : si tu voyages, est-ce que toi tu va manger chez les gens du pays, discuter avec eux ? Non tu va juste voir les monuments indiqu dans le guide du routard comme quasi tout le monde ! C'est une ouverture culturelle mais pas vraiment pour ce qui est du contact humain.
> Mais je suis d'accord pour trouver que les possibilits actuelles de rencontrer du monde via internet sont normes, reste  les utiliser.



Mouais... En quoi "discuter avec les gens" est plus louable que de simplement visiter les monument historiques qui sont sur la plaquette de l'office du tourisme ?? C'est encore une bonne excuse pour se placer au-dessus. Ayant vcu 5 ans en Asie, j'en ai vu  la pelle des "compatriotes" qui visitaient juste les plages et les temples, et d'autres qui faisait du couch surfing, du stop et cherchez  dialoguer avec les "First Nations" du coin. Je n'ai sincrement jamais entendu la moindre diffrence dans leur vision du pays. Pire, ceux qui prnaient le plus "l'ouverture culturelle" taient les premiers  ouvrir leur gueule lorsqu'ils auraient du la fermer,  se mler de la politique locale et  dcrter que seul la voie X devrait tre suivi par les locaux. Qu'ils se contentent d'accrocher un drapeau indpendantiste  leur fentre,  se ramener  des rassemblements politiques ou a se faire mousser dans une soire pour s'attirer la sympathie des locaux qui ont le mme ordre d'ides, il n'y'avait que de la fermeture d'esprit au fond. Plus des moments dtente sur les plages de sables blancs et de visite du monument funraire de l'ancien dictateur avec photos pour la famille "parce que c'est trop beau" !






> Et si les rapports virtuels te suffisent et te satisfont, tant mieux pour toi  mais perso rien ne remplace pour moi le contact direct, sortir avec des amis et discuter de tout, notre cerveau et notre comportements sont fait pour des interactions directes, sensorielles, visuelles. Ca n'empche qu'on peut ressentir interagir d'une certaine faon via internet, comme maintenant sur ce forum.


Discours que j'entend si souvent, et pourtant je vois si rarement les gens se dtacher de leur smartphone. Par se dtacher je n'entend pas "ne pas tapoter dessus pendant qu'on discute de vive voix", mais le simple fait de l'avoir sur la table ou dans la poche, et de "sursaut" ds qu'il vibre, clignote ou bip. Parce que cel suffit  tuer toute "interaction",  dcrocher une bonne part du "moment prsent" sur autre chose. 

Ca, le "tourisme", la "guerre"... Il serait tellement bon d'arrter de rver, d'imaginer le monde depuis notre nombril, et de croire que l'on dtient la vrit. Certes, pour tout  chacun, le monde n'existait pas avant notre naissance et disparatra avec nous. Mais il est essentiel de soit assumer qu'on est qu'un agent qui voit le monde comme il l'entend parmi tant d'autres, soit faire abstraction de tout a et se rendre compte que notre propre monde n'a rien de parfait et aucune solution acceptables de tous. 

A ce titre, je trouve la rception faite aux crits de Ta-nehisi Coates particulirement frappante. Parmi ceux qu'il ciblent (les "blancs"), il y'a ceux qui rfutent son opinion et lui demande de ne pas oublier que "le rve amricain" qu'il critique est bien rel pour beaucoup de personnes, et ceux "qui se mettent de son cot", reprennent sa pense  leur compte et en fin de compte "lui vole" et ritre ce qui est la cause de sa frustration et celles des minoriss : la domination des uns par les autres, qui dcide ce qui est bon de faire ou non. Au final, si peu de personne font ce travail sur eux mme de voir et d'accepter ce qu'ils sont, avant mme de descendre dans la rue clamer ce qui est bon ou non.





> Et quand tu critiques les intellectuels d'hier, informe toi un peu ! Notre socit a pas invent la poudre, et on pouvait dj penser la dmocratie il y a 100ans sans que a devienne abscons aujourd'hui ! C'est dangereux de se restreindre aux penseurs d'une autre poque, c'est tout aussi stupide de les mettre  la poubelles.


En tant que libral affirm, j'invoque Alexis de Tocqueville et son concept de tyrannie de la majorit !

----------


## RyzenOC

> Bon, aprs on voit que Stephen Hawking fricote avec Google et fait des pubs ridicules pour Jaguar... On peut se poser des questions sur "la science"...



Bah, les chercheurs se sont toujours prostitu aupres de mcne pour pouvoir financ leurs recherches, sa date pas d'hier.
Faut de l'argent pour pouvoir assister  la prochaine confrence a Stockholm ou  Genve.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Mouais... En quoi "discuter avec les gens" est plus louable que de simplement visiter les monument historiques qui sont sur la plaquette de l'office du tourisme ?? C'est encore une bonne excuse pour se placer au-dessus. Ayant vcu 5 ans en Asie, j'en ai vu  la pelle des "compatriotes" qui visitaient juste les plages et les temples, et d'autres qui faisait du couch surfing, du stop et cherchez  dialoguer avec les "First Nations" du coin. Je n'ai sincrement jamais entendu la moindre diffrence dans leur vision du pays. Pire, ceux qui prnaient le plus "l'ouverture culturelle" taient les premiers  ouvrir leur gueule lorsqu'ils auraient du la fermer,  se mler de la politique locale et  dcrter que seul la voie X devrait tre suivi par les locaux. Qu'ils se contentent d'accrocher un drapeau indpendantiste  leur fentre,  se ramener  des rassemblements politiques ou a se faire mousser dans une soire pour s'attirer la sympathie des locaux qui ont le mme ordre d'ides, il n'y'avait que de la fermeture d'esprit au fond. Plus des moments dtente sur les plages de sables blancs et de visite du monument funraire de l'ancien dictateur avec photos pour la famille "parce que c'est trop beau" !


Je pense que t'as pas saisi le sens de mon propos quand je disais cela. Je cherchais pas  m'auto mousser en me sentant suprieur face aux nouveaux riches qui voyagent pour prendre plein de photos, certainement pas. J'espre pouvoir un jour faire pareil et dcouvrir de magnifiques endroits. Je rpondais juste  une rponse prcdente qui valorisait les voyages justement pour le ct dcouverte des habitants, discussions avec les gars du coin etc. Ce qui n'est trs souvent pas le cas au final, et souvent de toute faon pas le but. 






> Discours que j'entend si souvent, et pourtant je vois si rarement les gens se dtacher de leur smartphone. Par se dtacher je n'entend pas "ne pas tapoter dessus pendant qu'on discute de vive voix", mais le simple fait de l'avoir sur la table ou dans la poche, et de "sursaut" ds qu'il vibre, clignote ou bip. Parce que cel suffit  tuer toute "interaction",  dcrocher une bonne part du "moment prsent" sur autre chose.
> 
> Ca, le "tourisme", la "guerre"... Il serait tellement bon d'arrter de rver, d'imaginer le monde depuis notre nombril, et de croire que l'on dtient la vrit.


Jamais dit que je dtenais la vrit  ::mrgreen::  c'est bien pour a que je viens sur ce forum pour discuter, sinon je resterais pnard avec mes certitudes. 
Je parle effectivement avec toute ma subjectivit et j'en ai conscience ! Je parle de mon exprience propre, et c'est vrai que le smartphone peut gcher les moments sympa : avec mes amis nous avons essay un moment de les laisser  l'entre quand on se retrouvait, a a pas tenu trs longtemps. C'est pas pour autant qu'on ne profite pas quand on se revoit, et qu'on vit pleinement l'instant prsent quand on se retrouve. C'est une affaire qui regarde chacun, mais au final j'ai pas l'impression que les smartphones ont tus ces moments que je peux vivre avec mes amis. Avec des inconnus un peu plus.

----------


## Mouvii

> Perso ce qui me gave le plus, c'est quand on prends le cot "brut" du revenu universel (X x Y hab. = Z milliards d'), sans mme en dduire au moins toutes les aides dj finances qui disparatront, ni le fait que la majeure partie de la population paiera fatalament plus d'impts (si on a 70k/an et qu'on ajoute 12k de revenu universel, ben on paiera des impts sur 82k, pas 70, donc plus d'impts), et encore moins le fait que a allgerai normment le coup de fonctionnement d'un grand pan de l'administration (un numro de scu = un revenu, plus de dossier  faire). Bon, a aprs a causera forcment des pertes d'emploi  la CAF et de revenus  la Poste, et on peut prfrer la jouer "employeur de balayeur de rue chinois" mais c'est un autre problme.


Petit point que je n'arrive pas  comprendre : j'avais cru comprendre que le revenu universel serait distribu par l'Etat, a ne serait pas un perte de temps que d'avoir un impt sur le revenu universel ? 




> Discours que j'entend si souvent, et pourtant je vois si rarement les gens se dtacher de leur smartphone. Par se dtacher je n'entend pas "ne pas tapoter dessus pendant qu'on discute de vive voix", mais le simple fait de l'avoir sur la table ou dans la poche, et de "sursaut" ds qu'il vibre, clignote ou bip. Parce que cel suffit  tuer toute "interaction",  dcrocher une bonne part du "moment prsent" sur autre chose.


Je ne sais pas du tout o est-ce que tu vois a, ni si MobyKDIK est juste une exception  ta vision, mais dans mon entourage quand on discute, on discute, le smartphone on ne s'en sert que lorsque l'on en a besoin. On est pas la horde de zombie accroche  notre smartphone (environ 20 ans, IUt info). Cette vision est trop gnrale de ma gnration, alors que cela ne la touche pas compltement, loin de l. Les personnes qui restent clotres sur leur smartphone  tout instant sont gnralement issues de famille aise/sont dbiles/ont un complexe d'attention-amiti (je sais pas trop si je me fait comprendre). Le vrai problme de la horde de zombie c'est qu'on ne sait pas grer cette situation qui relve beaucoup de la psychologie de la personne. Je pense que si elles taient plus suivies elles prfreraient avoir une conversation de vive voix que leur situation actuelle.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Je ne sais pas du tout o est-ce que tu vois a, ni si MobyKDIK est juste une exception  ta vision, mais dans mon entourage quand on discute, on discute, le smartphone on ne s'en sert que lorsque l'on en a besoin. On est pas la horde de zombie accroche  notre smartphone (environ 20 ans, IUt info). Cette vision est trop gnrale de ma gnration, alors que cela ne la touche pas compltement, loin de l. Les personnes qui restent clotres sur leur smartphone  tout instant sont gnralement issues de famille aise/sont dbiles/ont un complexe d'attention-amiti (je sais pas trop si je me fait comprendre). Le vrai problme de la horde de zombie c'est qu'on ne sait pas grer cette situation qui relve beaucoup de la psychologie de la personne. Je pense que si elles taient plus suivies elles prfreraient avoir une conversation de vive voix que leur situation actuelle.


Il y a peut-tre un milieu  trouver  ::mrgreen::  ? Entre les zombies et les purs (je titille je titille) 
Avec mes amis, il arrive que chacun sorte son tlphone histoire de regarder si il a reu un truc, et personne s'en offusque, et a ne tue pas le moment ni notre amiti. Et on peut des fois se lancer dans des discussions de 3h sans que personne n'ai l'envie de tchecker son tlphone. Si on est vraiment amis, on se retrouve pour se parler ou faire des trucs ensemble, donc de base on partage bien quelque chose, que le tlphone soit l o pas. 
Mais, j'avoue, j'avoue ! Des fois on s'nerve contre l'un ou l'autre quand il disparat derrire son tlphone ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Chauve souris

Ca part un peu dans tous les sens juste quelques points de vue et analyse de ma part.

- Je suis biologiste, biochimiste et entomologiste de formation. Or il est une vidence de constater si on a le recul historique personnel (comme quoi c'est parfois utile d'tre un vieux con) que cette fameuse "_biodiversit_" dont on nous rebat les oreilles parce que, justement, on l'a mise  mal, n'existe pratiquement plus en France. Mme dans les coins dits "_sauvages_" vous ne verrez plus cette varits de petits insectes sur les ombellifres et autres plantes. On ne peut donc que poser la culpabilit sur les industriels/vendeurs de produit chimiques et Monsanto tient une bonne place. Tous les biologistes se dsolent que, chacun dans leur spcialit constatent la disparition d'espces. Ce qu'on appelle une banalisation de la faune. Dans mon domaine, l'entomologie, il y aura toujours autant d'insectes, dont beaucoup d'indsirables. Cela s'observe avec les moustiques qui ne sont, eux, pas du tout en voie de disparition et qui transmettent de plus en plus de maladies srieuses. Je me suis chopp la dengue il y a deux mois, c'est trs prouvant et, mme sans fivre hmorragique comme c'tait mon cas, a vous perturbe tout l'organisme, que ce soit au niveau sanguin, rnal, et cardiaque. Vous avez aussi le chikungunya (faut  chaque fois que je regarde l'orthographe de cette chose) et, le petit dernier et le pire de tous : zika (l l'orthographe est facile). Et  quoi servent les insecticides qui ont extermin tous les autres insectes ? A rien !

- Deuxime point mme s'il a t mainte fois abord, la surpopulation, mais on le cantonnera  l'aspect conomique. Il est devenu illusoire de prtendre fournir un travail  toute la population active de la plante. Et on ne peut plus faire "_une bonne guerre_" comme celle de 14-18 qui a permis de supprimer toute cette main d'oeuvre agricole plthorique dont on n'avait plus besoin avec le machinisme. "_On croit mourir pour la patrie, on meurt pour des industriels_" (Anatole France). La surpopulation, source de toutes les atteintes cologiques,  l'exception du climat qui est la seule chose sur laquelle on se polarise car elle peut gnrer des taxes, est  juguler et  rduire sinon je ne donne pas cher de l'avenir de l'humanit.

- Troisime point : le revenu d'existence (RE). Ce n'est qu'une technique de gestion conomique, il n'a rien de rvolutionnaire en soi, il ne change pas la nature capitaliste de la socit. Mais encore faut-il que la dite socit soit encore capitaliste. On en a des doutes sur la nature vu que leurs "_activits_", financires et spculatives, se fichent pas mal du pouvoir d'achat des consommateurs. Au moins avec le capitalisme fordiste on pouvait ngocier. Chacun essayant de tirer la couverture  soi mais, en fin de compte, on trouvait un accord profitable aux deux parties. Qui a-t-il  ngocier avec la "_loi travail_" qui ne vise qu' la pauprisation du proltariat ? Conue pour et par l'oligarchie hrditaire du CAC 40 et du MEDEF, avec le 49.3 ds fois que quelques dputs auraient des scrupules, elle liquide progressivement ce qui reste de pouvoir d'achat de la population ruine par les taxes et le chmage pratiquement plus indemnis. Et, malheur aux vaincus de la guerre sociale, on fait dferler les hordes islamiques sur ce pays en ruine.

- Rectification : Non, je ne pratiquais pas "_le caf du Commerce_", celui-ci tait le lieu des proltaires de base qui y venaient papoter de choses et d'autres. Je soulignais juste que leur weltanschauung (pour employer un gros mot de la philosophie allemande) tait plus avance que les rgurgitations mal digrs de ceusses qui n'ont jamais discut autrement qu'avec leur tloche. Nous formions un groupe libertaire qui travaillait beaucoup sur l'conomie politique. A l'poque nous avancions qu'entre le montarisme (les socits financires) et l'inflation (les socits industrielles) le choix avait t fait de la premire alternative avec ses consquences : un chmage de masse que nous ne connaissions pas  l'poque. Nous situions alors le point d'inflexion  l'anne 1975. Anne qui, pour moi, marque le dbut de la rgression franaise et ce  tous les niveaux. Nous ne connaissions pas,  l'poque, Maurice Allais. Par la suite j'ai eu l'occasion de le lire et celui-ci marque le point d'inflexion conomique  l'anne 72. Donc depuis les implications conomiques et les implications sociologiques, 3 annes de dcalage tait un bon nombre. Nous tions donc dans le vrai avec notre petit savoir limit.

Et, puisque j'en suis  1918 points vous aurez droit  une chanson de Jacques Brel

----------


## MobyKDIK

Misre rien  rtorquer au problme de destruction environnementale et de surpopulation, mais a me fout toujours le bourdon de constater qu'on va tranquillement dans le mur. ( et merci pour ton exprience personnelle ^^ a calmera tous ceux qui veulent un certificat de BAC+15 dans un domaine pour pouvoir en parler sans tre tax d'ignare qui parle sans savoir)

Pour le Revenu d'existence, c'est diffrent du salaire  vie ? Parce que le 2nd ne me semble plus du tout capitalistique, un de ses principes de base est d'en finir avec les grandes fortunes capitalistes et investisseurs pour redonner la possession de l'entreprise  ses travailleurs.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Il y a peut-tre un milieu  trouver  ? Entre les zombies et les purs (je titille je titille) 
> Avec mes amis, il arrive que chacun sorte son tlphone histoire de regarder si il a reu un truc, et personne s'en offusque, et a ne tue pas le moment ni notre amiti. Et on peut des fois se lancer dans des discussions de 3h sans que personne n'ai l'envie de tchecker son tlphone. Si on est vraiment amis, on se retrouve pour se parler ou faire des trucs ensemble, donc de base on partage bien quelque chose, que le tlphone soit l o pas. 
> Mais, j'avoue, j'avoue ! Des fois on s'nerve contre l'un ou l'autre quand il disparat derrire son tlphone.


Affaire de tiers-monde en ce cas. Je rappelle que le tiers-monde est dans la psychosociologie et nullement dans la gographie. Dans le pays nulissime au niveau culturel et relations humaines o je vis (pour le moment, mais je vais bientt m'installer en Argentine), ils vivent effectivement comme ces "_smombies_" le smartphone coll sur la main gauche au rveil. Et croyez bien que ce n'est pas pour regarder Wikipedia, uniquement leur Fessebouc. On passe dans le pays  ct, l'Argentine, il y en a toujours, mais c'est moins systmatique. Au Chili ces ustensiles restent dans les poches si on n'a pas un message srieux  recevoir ou  envoyer.

Mais leur sacr smartphone est souvent fissur sur l'cran car ils le font tomber mais n'ont pas ide de lui acheter une protection qui limiterait les dgts. De mme que la charmante coutume locale est d'accrocher le linge  scher sur une clture de barbels rouills. Un cordon et des pinces  linge doit tre une dpense insupportable...

----------


## Zirak

> Pour le Revenu d'existence, c'est diffrent du salaire  vie ?


Oui, et on trouve mme plusieurs versions de chaque, avec des montants diffrents (enfin pour le revenu universel, c'est sr).


Par contre non, je ne vois pas en quoi le salaire  vie n'est pas capitaliste ? Enfin moins que le revenu universel ?

----------


## MobyKDIK

Chauve souris, je relance pas le dbat, je connais maintenant ton point de vue et tu connais le mien   ::zen::  dans ma vie perso, je ne ressens pas cette froideur que tu dcris, et je continue de douter qu'avant les gens n'taient pas aussi incultes qu'aujourd'hui.

Zirak, je distancie ces modles conomiques du capitalisme (ou en tout cas l'ide de salaire  vie), car bien qu'ils intgrent toujours l'ide de bien priv et de division du travail, ils enlveraient le rapport salarial entre un chef d'entreprise qui possderait les outils de production et les salaris qui viendraient apporter leur force de travail. Dans cette ide du salaire  vie, ce chef disparatrait et la possession des moyens de production reviendraient aux salaris mme.

----------


## Grogro

> Et, puisque j'en suis  1918 points vous aurez droit  une chanson de Jacques Brel[/CENTER]


Et quand tu atteindras le chiffre fatidique de 1936 ?  ::aie::

----------


## Kearz

> Ca c'est un peu un sofisme... On peut juger qu'on a pas  intervenir dans des conflits qui ne nous concerne pas directement, c'est un point de vue... On peut juger que la guerre ne devrait plus exister, c'est une utopie. Les conflits ne sont pas le fruits de grands complots militaro-industrielles ou des services secrets des puissants. Ils sont "humains", c'est notre trait le plus constant avant mme qu'on ne commence  avoir des armes.
> 
> _[...] 
> _
> Le problme, au fond, ce n'est pas ce qu'on fait de notre budget, mais que c'est justement des questions extrmement complexes et sans solution parfaite. Personnellement, je rve aussi d'un monde en paix comme les Miss Monde, mais quand on voit comment les gens peuvent se faire du mal, "se faire la guerre", pour un poste, un hritage, une reconnaissance ou pire : un amour, je me dis qu' part Gandhi il n'y a pour ainsi dire personne pour mettre fin " la guerre".


J'ai pas dis qu'il ne fallait pas/plus financer l'arme. 
Par contre, est-ce qu'on a besoin de financer autant de fabrication d'arme? Je suis sur qu'au niveau mondial, il y aurait quelques milliards  gratter. 
La guerre attise la guerre. A quoi a sert d'avoir 20 ttes nuclaires? Dtruire la terre? 

Il faut tre cohrent dans son armement, tats-unis/Angleterre/France/Russie, on est suffisamment arme pour raser la terre. On a combien d'armes qui prennent la poussire? 
Tu peux tre arme  200% de ton utilisation au cas o. Plus, a devient inutile.   




> Perso ce qui me gave le plus, c'est quand on prends le cot "brut" du revenu universel (X x Y hab. = Z milliards d'), sans mme en dduire au moins toutes les aides dj finances qui disparatront, ni le fait que la majeure partie de la population paiera fatalament plus d'impts (si on a 70k/an et qu'on ajoute 12k de revenu universel, ben on paiera des impts sur 82k, pas 70, donc plus d'impts), et encore moins le fait que a allgerai normment le coup de fonctionnement d'un grand pan de l'administration (un numro de scu = un revenu, plus de dossier  faire). Bon, a aprs a causera forcment des pertes d'emploi  la CAF et de revenus  la Poste, et on peut prfrer la jouer "employeur de balayeur de rue chinois" mais c'est un autre problme.


Ben oui, c'est bien ce que j'ai expliqu page jenesaispluscombien. 
Donc le cot du revenu universel est dj pay en partie par l'effet d'augmentation des impts et de baisse des cot de l'aide social. 
Donc ou est le problme?  ::): 

On pourrait l'introduire progressivement. Oui, tu peux pas faire sauter le systme de retraite d'un coup mais si on fait rien, quand il n'y aura presque plus de boulot a va tre compliqu.  :;): 
Petit-petit, tu remplace les aides par du revenu universelle. Pour un jour avoir 0 aide et un revenu universelle. 
_(A moduler si tu veux privatiser la scu ou non) 
_

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Loi Travail : un compromis est-il possible pour arrter les grves de la SNCF ? * 
*Une porte-parole fait tat d'une perte de 20 millions d'euros par jour * 

Entre les billets non vendus, les remboursements et les substitutions, la grve  la SNCF coterait plus de 20 millions par jour  lentreprise. Cette estimation inclut galement le manque  gagner de l'activit de transport de marchandises. Cest en tout cas ce qua indiqu une porte-parole de la compagnie ferroviaire qui avait annonc dans un premier temps un montant oscillant entre 15 et 20 millions d'euros.

Depuis le mois de mars, les syndicats, notamment la CGT et la SUD-Rail, ont appel  13 journes de grve dont six conscutives depuis mercredi. Leur cot cumul dpasse donc 260 millions d'euros pour la SNCF et sa branche Mobilits, charge de l'exploitation des trains de voyageurs et de marchandises.

Depuis mercredi un bras de fer est engag pour peser dans les ngociations sur le temps de travail des cheminots et aussi pour s'opposer au projet de loi Travail. Ce lundi 6 juin, la SNCF a ainsi attaqu son sixime jour conscutif de grve, alors que la direction et les syndicats ont entam d'ultimes ngociations sur le temps de travail.

Largument des lourdes pertes voques par la porte-parole de la SNCF ne trouve pas dcho favorable au sein des syndicats.  Cest maintenant quon gagne , a estim la SUD-Rail, qui a appel   faire blocage   loccasion du rendez-vous de lundi.

Guillaume Pepy, le prsident du groupe ferroviaire, a dclar dans le Journal du dimanche que  le cot du mouvement atteint aujourd'hui prs de 300 millions d'euros . Une somme comparable aux 377 millions d'euros de bnfice net dgag en 2015 (hors dprciations massives d'actifs pour plus de 12 milliards).  Au bout de quatorze jours, les grvistes perdront la moiti de leur salaire en pure perte puisque leur rgime de travail est maintenu , a-t-il prcis. 

Il faut galement prendre en considration les inondations tant donn que les rparations prvues dans les gares et sur les tronons envahis par les eaux vont coter  des dizaines de millions d'euros   supplmentaires, comme la expliqu la porte-parole de la SNCF. Le cot de ces phnomnes naturels ne peut pas encore tre estim avec prcision, car  nous n'avons pas accs  nos installations , mais lentreprise a conscience que  les infrastructures sont trs abmes . 

Dans le mme temps, les pouvoirs publics font monter la pression sur les grvistes.  Je souhaite que [le conflit social] soit rgl , a dclar dimanche Franois Hollande, en voquant les grves  la SNCF et  Air France.  Personne ne comprendrait que les trains ou les avions () puissent empcher le bon droulement () du dplacement des spectateurs , a estim le prsident de la Rpublique.

Source : Le Monde

----------


## gagaches

Solution trs simple : retirer cette loi refuse par 62% des franais ...

Et tout le monde est content sauf une trs petite minorit privilgie ... (et qui ne sera plus au pouvoir d'ici pas longtemps)  ::mouarf::

----------


## mermich

@gagaches : si il suffisait de faire des lois pour les gens soient contents on serais tous multi milliardaires.

----------


## Mouke

> @gagaches : si il suffisait de faire des lois pour les gens soient contents on serais tous multi milliardaires.


C'est un dbut au moins...

----------


## yento

> La guerre attise la guerre. A quoi a sert d'avoir 20 ttes nuclaires? Dtruire la terre?


Ah pour le coup c'est vraiment pas beaucoup. Ca va vite quand chaque missile est quip de 20 ttes  ::mouarf:: 

Et puis a touche  des questions couramment abordes dans notre mtier, par exemple quelle est la diffrence entre ICMP, ICBM et IBM ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Et quand tu atteindras le chiffre fatidique de 1936 ?


1936 ! Plein de choses se passent en Europe ! On s'attardera juste sur la guerre civile espagnole o les putschistes de Franco sont aids par l'aviation d'Hitler et de Mussolini. Ce sont les premiers bombardements sur des objectifs civils (Guernica). Pas encore de napalm et de bombes  billes. Il faudra attendre les ricains pour a.

Je ne trouve plus sur Youtube la vido que j'ai engrange du clbre "_Ejercito del Ebro_" o il y avait plein de photos d'poque, l il n'y a que le tableau Guernica.




Et comme on se demande qui est donc cette Carmela de la chanson historique, escucharamos Rosa Len dans AY CARMELA! (cette fois il y a les images d'poque)




Pour rviser votre espagnol et briller dans votre bote high tech voici le texte :




> Letra: Jess Munrriz
> Msica: Luis Eduardo Aute
> 
> Quin se acordaba de ti
> en la batalla del Ebro?
> Quin seras t, Carmela,
> cantada en la voz del pueblo?
> Qu miliciano te am
> y fue dueo de tu cuerpo?
> ...

----------


## noremorse

> Solution trs simple : retirer cette loi refuse par 62% des franais ...
> 
> Et tout le monde est content sauf une trs petite minorit privilgie ... (et qui ne sera plus au pouvoir d'ici pas longtemps)


Le pays bloqu par une minorit de gus abusant le droit de grve et qui ont l'habitude de faire pour un oui ou pour un non, ce n'est pas mieux,  mon point de vue personnel.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Pour continuer sur les faits donns par Stphane le Calme, je vous met le lien d'une lettre envoy par un patron de PME  Philippe Martinez. Cela ne concerne pas toutes les grves, simplement la politique de M. Martinez et sa faon s'imposer sa hargne.
A vous de lire ou pas, mais il est intressant d'avoir ce son de cloche aussi, le point de vue des PME, qui sont le coeur de notre conomie.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politique...s-francais.php

P.S. : que cela vienne du Figaro, on s'en fout, intressez vous juste au message  l'intrieur  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Pour continuer sur les faits donns par Stphane le Calme, je vous met le lien d'une lettre envoy par un patron de PME  Philippe Martinez. Cela ne concerne pas toutes les grves, simplement la politique de M. Martinez et sa faon s'imposer sa hargne.
> A vous de lire ou pas, mais il est intressant d'avoir ce son de cloche aussi, le point de vue des PME, qui sont le coeur de notre conomie.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politique...s-francais.php
> 
> P.S. : que cela vienne du Figaro, on s'en fout, intressez vous juste au message  l'intrieur


Ce n'est pas le point des vues *DES* PME, mais *d'un* patron de PME. Il n'est pas plus reprsentatif que le patron de la vido que j'ai post il y a quelques jours qui tait contre la loi travail.

Surtout, qu'au final, il rle aprs les grves, mais il ne parle pas de la loi travail, quand on lit l'article, on a l'impression que Martinez lance des grves par plaisir juste car il n'aime pas le gouvernement, il y a juste 3 mots  la fin pour dire que cela ne crera pas beaucoup d'emplois, comme si c'tait le problme... Bref il n'a rien compris  ce qui se joue actuellement.

Tous les exemples dont il parle, sont aussi concerns par cette loi, et seront bien contents si elle ne passe pas, ils veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre. 

Quitte  ne pas pouvoir aller travailler, les gens feraient mieux de participer aux mouvements plutt que de rler aprs, a aidera peut-tre  les faire finir plus vite. Au final, c'est des personnes qui demandent  des gens de ne pas tre gostes et de laisser les autres travailler, simplement par gosme sans se soucier des autres, c'est un peu hypocrite.  ::aie::

----------


## MobyKDIK

Ba coute je comprend trs bien ce que tu dis, et effectivement il n'est pas le reprsentant des PME, mais de ceux qu'il site en exemple dans sa lettre, donc ceux qui sont proches de lui.
Et quand tu dis qu'ils devraient aller manifester, tout le monde n'est pas contre cette loi travail, j'en ai entendu dire qu'apparemment que de toute faon elle ne changera pas grand chose. Donc typiquement lui n'est pas contre cette loi, ou en tout cas pas assez contre pour renoncer  le productivit de son entreprise au risque de la voir faire  faillite. 

Dans ton discours quelque chose me gne, tu lgitimes trop facilement les grvistes car selon toi ils dfendent les droits de tout le monde : mais tout le monde n'est pas d'accord ! Tout le monde n'est pas contre cette loi, et mme parmi ceux qui sont contre, tout le monde n'est pas pour une protestation de cette manire ! 
Je trouve a un peu dangeureux comme discours car quand ces manifestants retorquent qu'ils se battent pour le bien de tous, ds ce moment celui qui s'y oppose est tax comme tu le fais d'gosme car il ne dfend pas la "cause de tous". Donc de fait ils imposent leur mouvement de protestation : c'est la dictature de la minorit en quelque sorte, qui taxe de parvenu celui qui se positionne contre.
Je pense au contraire qu'il a trs bien compris ce qui se joue actuellement : lui a une entreprise dans les mains et donc les salaris qui vont avec, qu'il n'a pas envie de licencier malgr les pertes normes qu'entrainent ces grves, et qu'il n'est peut-tre pas d'accord avec le contenu de cette loi mais trouve totalement injustifi la proportion que prennent ces grves.

C'est exactement ce que _Thomas posait comme question : ces grves impactent-elles vraiment les bonnes personnes ? Et je rajouterait : ne font-elles pas plus de mal que de bien ?

----------


## renoo

> ces grves impactent-elles vraiment les bonnes personnes ? Et je rajouterait : ne font-elles pas plus de mal que de bien ?


Mais si le gouvernement n'avait pas cherch  faire passer sa loi en force on en serait pas l. Il a t lu sur un projet et fait autre chose et donc il porte donc la responsabilit du blocage actuel.

----------


## MobyKDIK

J'aimerais d'aillerus avoir votre avis sur une des actions de ce cher Martinez : poser aux journaux l'ultimatum suivant --> ajoutez  vos journaux ma tribune gratuitement, ou alors nous ferons grve pour en empcher la parution

Ce fait en particulier me choque et est reprsentatif de l'impunit de cet homme, qui l'ammne  faire des grves, non plus pour protester pour les droits du salari, mais pour punir ceux qui ne veulent pas lui obir.

La responsabilit du blocage actuel n'est pas  mettre sur les paules du gouvernement uniquement : ils ont effectivement voulu passer cette loi de faon brutale et expdie, mais c'est trop facile de dresponsabiliser ensuite tous les grvistes : ils restent responsables de leurs faits et gestes quand mme.

----------


## Zirak

> mais trouve totalement injustifi la proportion que prennent ces grves.
> 
> C'est exactement ce que _Thomas posait comme question : ces grves impactent-elles vraiment les bonnes personnes ? Et je rajouterait : ne font-elles pas plus de mal que de bien ?


Et encore une fois, en dehors de ces grves, quelles solutions pour lutter contre cette loi ? 

Je vais le rpter une 20me fois, si on en est l, c'est car les autres solutions ont dj chou.

Il n'a pas t dcid, ds l'annonce de la loi, de bloquer la moiti du pays, comme a sur un coup de tte...

Si vous avez d'autres solutions, je suis (et  mon avis, tous les grvistes aussi) tout oue.  :;): 


Bien sr que ces grves font mal, c'est le principe, cela a dj t dit ici plusieurs fois, si une grve ne gne personne, quel intrt de la faire ?

D'ailleurs qui sont les plus gostes concernant ces entreprises qui vont fermer ? Les syndicalistes qui luttent contre une loi, dont la majorit des franais est contre (quoi qu'on dise  propos des blocages), mme si certains comme peut-tre ce patron s'en foutent, ou le gouvernement, qui ne recule pas d'un pouce pour faire passer cette fameuse loi, quitte  laisser perdre leur boulot  tout ces gens ?






> Et quand tu dis qu'ils devraient aller manifester, tout le monde n'est pas contre cette loi travail, *j'en ai entendu dire qu'apparemment que de toute faon elle ne changera pas grand chose.*


Dsol si c'est un proche ou de la famille, mais la ou les personnes qui t'ont dit a, n'ont pas tout compris  la vie.

- accord d'entreprise qui outrepassent le code du travail
- passage de semaine de 35h  39h (donc perte de salaire ou de RTT), voir plus
- possibilit de payer les heures supp jusqu' 3 ans aprs
- possibilit de te virer (voir de rduire ton salaire) ds que le patron dcrte que l'entreprise va mal mme si ce n'est pas vrai
- etc etc

C'est vrai que cela ne changera *presque* rien...  ::aie::  





> Dans ton discours quelque chose me gne, tu lgitimes trop facilement les grvistes car selon toi ils dfendent les droits de tout le monde : mais tout le monde n'est pas d'accord ! Tout le monde n'est pas contre cette loi, et mme parmi ceux qui sont contre, tout le monde n'est pas pour une protestation de cette manire !


Je ne lgitime pas les grvistes seulement car ils se battent pour tout le monde, mais aussi car la majorit des franais est contre cette loi, et que toutes les discussions n'ont men nul part. 

Tu parles de dictature de la minorit mais, un gouvernement de X dizaines de personnes (et encore, toutes ne sont pas pour cette loi), qui veut imposer une loi dont la majorit des franais ne veulent pas, niveau "dictature de la minorit", je pense qu'on peut difficilement faire mieux...





> Je trouve a un peu dangeureux comme discours car quand ces manifestants retorquent qu'ils se battent pour le bien de tous, ds ce moment celui qui s'y oppose est tax comme tu le fais d'gosme car il ne dfend pas la "cause de tous".


Tout comme ceux qui ne font pas grves taxent les autres d'gostes car ils ne laissent pas les gens aller bosser, c'est le mme principe. Il y a une part d'gosme des deux cts. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait taxer les grvistes de tous les qualificatifs possibles et prendre tous les autres pour des saints.

Que la personne qui est pour cette loi, ne fasse pas grve, et se plaigne, ok, elle a le droit, c'est "justifi" mais c'est balot pour elle, elle est en minorit, et dans ce pays, tout le monde s'en branle des minorits ( ::aie:: ), par contre, qu'une personne qui est contre, se plaignent de ne pas pouvoir aller travailler, c'est le summum de l'hypocrisie et de l'gosme, car justement, la personne veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le cul de la crmire.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Le droit de grve est dans la constitution, mais tout comme le droit de travailler et d'entreprendre (paralysie de plein de PME pour cause de carburant et de transpoort de marchandises majoritairement), tout comme la libert de s'informer (censure de la presse)
Donc au final la question est simple : quel droit passe en premier ? Quand la grve ne se restreint plus  une entreprise, mais devient nationale, quelle est la limite dans ce qu'elle peut imposer aux citoyens ? Sachant encore une fois qu'une grve n'est pas toujours majoritaire dans l'opinion.

----------


## Zirak

> Sachant encore une fois qu'une grve n'est pas toujours majoritaire dans l'opinion.


La grve est majoritaire, c'est les blocages qui ne font pas bonne impression.

Maintenant ce que les gens n'ont toujours pas pig, c'est que faire un blocage dans une raffinerie, ou faire la grve dans une raffinerie, au final,  un moment, le rsultat est le mme, il y a pnurie d'essence.

La seule diffrence, c'est qu'avec le blocage on arrive direct  la partie chiante, ce qui pousse le gouvernement  ngocier plus vite (et donc thoriquement  ce que le blocage se finisse plus vite aussi).

Il n'y aurait eu que des grves, et pas de blocages, le gouvernement n'en aurait eu strictement rien  faire, et vous auriez eu votre pnurie 2 mois aprs, en plein pendant les congs d't, je suis sr que le "peuple franais" aurait t encore plus fou de joie...

----------


## MobyKDIK

> la personne veut le beurre, l'argent du beurre, et le cul de la crmire.


Haha j'avais pas cette version, la mienne tait plus mignonne, c'tait juste son sourire  ::mouarf:: 




> Tu parles de dictature de la minorit mais, un gouvernement de X dizaines de personnes (et encore, toutes ne sont pas pour cette loi), qui veut imposer une loi dont la majorit des franais ne veulent pas, niveau "dictature de la minorit", je pense qu'on peut difficilement faire mieux...


Mais eux ont t lu malheureusement ... Et les dputs n'ont pas vot la motion de censure ... Je suis d'accord, ma rponse est comme une pomme pourrie  l'intrieur vu que plus personne ne va voter avec joie, on ne se sent plus reprsent par grand monde, donc si ils sont au pouvoir, on peut se demander si c'est par choix positif ou simplement pour prendre le moins pire ... Nanmoins, ils ont t lu, donc je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler d'une dictature de la minorit.


Tu vois dans tout a au final, on en revient toujours  ce qui nous oppose (enfin je pense tu me dira si tu vois la mme ligne) :  quel points les grvistes sont lgitimes quand ils impactent la vie de tous, quelles sont les limites saines  poser pour un mouvement de grve. 

Je rajouterai aprs a qu'ils en sont surement  la dernire solution, la dernire faon de faire pression sur le gouvernement, mais vu comme se passent les choses, il faut se demander si la conclusion de toutes ces grves ne sera pas trs mauvaise. Sans les rendre responsable, encore une fois c'est aussi de la responsabilit de nos dirigeants, je cherche juste  me demander ce que a produira : une perte conomique considrable pour la France, des pertes d'emplois directs (du fait des grves) et indirects (du fait de la perte conomique globale), et un conflit social toujours plus violent, dgrad, sans dialogue entre dirigeants et proltariat

----------


## renoo

> La responsabilit du blocage actuel n'est pas  mettre sur les paules du gouvernement uniquement : ils ont effectivement voulu passer cette loi de faon brutale et expdie, mais c'est trop facile de dresponsabiliser ensuite tous les grvistes : ils restent responsables de leurs faits et gestes quand mme.


C'tait totalement prvisible. Il faut assumer ses responsabilits. Pendant ce temps l, ils dcident de diffuser des compteurs Linky qui permettront demain de couper le compteur  tous (sauf  certains) et  distance.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais eux ont t lu malheureusement ...


Oui mais lu, sur un programme qui n'est pas celui appliqu (enfin pas dans les grandes lignes) et qui ne mentionnait pas cette loi.

Pour ma part, cela leur enlve quand mme une grosse part de leur lgitimit, car ils auraient annonc tout a ds le dbut dans leur programme, pas certains qu'ils auraient t lus du coup.

Et puis sans mme parler du fait que vu le nombre d'abstentionnistes et de votes blancs sur toutes les lections depuis de nombreuses annes, ils ne sont de toutes faons pas lus par la majorit de la population, du coup, la lgitimit de faire quoi que ce soit, elle a bon dos. ^^

----------


## renoo

> Mais eux ont t lu malheureusement ... Et les dputs n'ont pas vot la motion de censure ... Je suis d'accord, ma rponse est comme une pomme pourrie  l'intrieur vu que plus personne ne va voter avec joie, on ne se sent plus reprsent par grand monde, donc si ils sont au pouvoir, on peut se demander si c'est par choix positif ou simplement pour prendre le moins pire ... Nanmoins, ils ont t lu, donc je ne pense pas qu'on puisse parler d'une dictature de la minorit.


Ils ont t lus sur un programme et font autre chose. On peut parler de dictature de la minorit que ce soit pour le gouvernement ou pour les dputs (qui perdent leur place et leurs avantages et rgimes spciaux si ils votent une motion de censure, d'ailleurs jamais un 49.3 n'a dbouch sur un renversement de gouvernement).

----------


## AoCannaille

> Mais eux ont t lu malheureusement ...


Grand Scoop pour toi : Les reprsentant syndicaux sont lus galement. 

Par contre, le gouvernement ( l'initiative de cette loi) ne l'est pas.

----------


## Mouvii

> Ils ont t lus sur un programme et font autre chose. On peut parler de dictature de la minorit que ce soit pour le gouvernement ou pour les dputs (qui perdent leur place et leurs avantages et rgimes spciaux si ils votent une motion de censure, d'ailleurs jamais un 49.3 n'a dbouch sur un renversement de gouvernement).


D'o le fait que je trouve dbile que le "49.3 soit vot" par le gouvernement. Un gouvernement qui vote pour une loi qu'il propose, c'est pas de la dictature ? Sous le rgime de la "terreur" qui plus est (si tu votes la motion de censure tu perds ta place bien chaude).

Et je crois, MobyKDIK, que tu as dit un truc qui fallait pas, au moins a m'aide a suivre la discussion ^^.

----------


## _Thomas

> C'est exactement ce que _Thomas posait comme question : ces grves impactent-elles vraiment les bonnes personnes ? Et je rajouterait : ne font-elles pas plus de mal que de bien ?


Attention, je ne posais pas la question de savoir si oui ou non les grves impactent les "_bonnes_" personnes, je demandais  "_ qui profite le fait que les grves "emmerdent" les "mauvaises" personnes en premier lieu ?_"

Quel serait le meilleur moyen pour dcrdibiliser un mouvement de protestation "dans la douceur ou presque", sinon celui qui ferait en sorte qu'une partie des gens dfendent "_d'eux-mmes_" le systme qui les asservit, en les montant contre ceux qui protestent ?
Il en va de mme pour les patrons de TPE/PME qui se trouvent dtermins  dfendre bec et ongles la position dfendue par le MEDEF alors que les problmatiques d'une TPE/PME ne sont pas celles d'une entreprise du CAC40 et que ce syndicat n'est  peine plus reprsentatif des patrons que ne l'est la CGT des salaris (ICI et ICI). a rejoint ce que je disais prcdemment  propos des gens qui "dfendent" l'vasion fiscale au motif que nos impts personnels sont trop levs.




> Tout le monde n'est pas contre cette loi, et mme parmi ceux qui sont contre, tout le monde n'est pas pour une protestation de cette manire ! 
> Je trouve a un peu dangereux comme discours car quand ces manifestants rtorquent qu'ils se battent pour le bien de tous, ds ce moment celui qui s'y oppose est tax comme tu le fais d'gosme car il ne dfend pas la "cause de tous". Donc de fait ils imposent leur mouvement de protestation : c'est la dictature de la minorit en quelque sorte, qui taxe de parvenu celui qui se positionne contre.
> Je pense au contraire qu'il a trs bien compris ce qui se joue actuellement : lui a une entreprise dans les mains et donc les salaris qui vont avec, qu'il n'a pas envie de licencier malgr les pertes normes qu'entrainent ces grves, et qu'il n'est peut-tre pas d'accord avec le contenu de cette loi mais trouve totalement injustifi la proportion que prennent ces grves.


Tout est l ! Libre  ceux qui dfendent ce projet de loi de produire des arguments capables de convaincre les uns et les autres, mais jusqu'ici les critiques sont bien plus prcises et convaincantes que les "lments de langage" rchauffs qui essayent dsespramment de nous persuader du bien fond en nous disant : "_fates-nous confiance, a va amliorer la situation mme si on est incapable d'expliquer pourquoi et comment_". Aussi il faudrait arrter avec cette ide qui voudrait que les patrons soient mieux placs que les salaris pour comprendre les enjeux : "_Le bon sens est la chose du monde la mieux partage._", si les arguments avancs tenaient la route, les gens ne protesteraient pas autant.




> J'aimerais dailleurs avoir votre avis sur une des actions de ce cher Martinez : poser aux journaux l'ultimatum suivant --> ajoutez  vos journaux ma tribune gratuitement, ou alors nous ferons grve pour en empcher la parution.
> Ce fait en particulier me choque et est reprsentatif de l'impunit de cet homme, qui lamne  faire des grves, non plus pour protester pour les droits du salari, mais pour punir ceux qui ne veulent pas lui obir.
> La responsabilit du blocage actuel n'est pas  mettre sur les paules du gouvernement uniquement : ils ont effectivement voulu passer cette loi de faon brutale et expdie, mais c'est trop facile de dresponsabiliser ensuite tous les grvistes : ils restent responsables de leurs faits et gestes quand mme.


Et tu n'es pas autant/plus choqu par le fait qu'il se passe tout le contraire le reste du temps ?
O est la pluralit dans les mdias de masse (presse, TV, radios, etc.) qui sont trs majoritairement _libres_ de "fabriquer l'opinion" en tout impunit selon ce qui va dans le sens de leurs intrts privs ?




> Le droit de grve est dans la constitution, mais tout comme le droit de travailler et d'entreprendre (paralysie de plein de PME pour cause de carburant et de transpoort de marchandises majoritairement), tout comme la libert de s'informer (censure de la presse)
> Donc au final la question est simple : quel droit passe en premier ? Quand la grve ne se restreint plus  une entreprise, mais devient nationale, quelle est la limite dans ce qu'elle peut imposer aux citoyens ? Sachant encore une fois qu'une grve n'est pas toujours majoritaire dans l'opinion.


C'est toujours amusant de constater l'asymtrie des arguments : quand il y a des licenciements massifs, des scandales financiers, etc. presque personne (ou si peu) n'invoquer le droit au travail qui serait bafou par les entreprises/les patrons ; quand les mdias de masse privatiss dforment la ralit continuellement et donc travestissent l'information, personne (ou si peu) n'invoque l'atteinte  la libert de s'informer. Les grves n'auront d'autres limites que celles que se donneront les grvistes, de la mme manire que nos liberts n'ont d'autres limites que celles que nous souhaitons, collectivement, nous imposer.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Pour ma part, cela leur enlve quand mme une grosse part de leur lgitimit, car ils auraient annonc tout a ds le dbut dans leur programme, pas certains qu'ils auraient t lus du coup.


Pas faux du tout, j'admet sans problme  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais j'en reviens  une interrogation que j'ai expose plus tt : la capacit des citoyens  pouvoir valuer des consquences de lois conomiques et sociales.
Je vais pas me lancer en prenant en exemple la loi actuelle, elle est trop clivante actuellement pour en faire un bon exemple pour ce que veux dire.

Imaginons une situation diffrente, sortons du contexte actuel. Je te pose la question suivante : ne penses-tu pas que dans une situation de mondialisation, donc o nous sommes tributaires des conomies trangres, certaines mesures venant enlever des droits et scurit de travail peuvent des fois tre la moins mauvaise solution.

Je m'explique, en gros il s'agit de se demander si, en voulant garder une conomie et un droit du travail qui s'est construit  une priode de prosprit franaise, on ne creuserait pas nos tombes petit  petit. Je ne conteste pas du tout ces droits qui me semblent tout  fait lgitimes et bienvenus. Mais je pose une question pragmatique, qui malheureusement est souvent l'argument facile avanc par les licencieurs  tout v. Ca n'empche que cette question mrite d'tre pose.
Ce systme nous permettrait t'il de rester prospre dans une conomie mondiale que nous ne maitrisons plus, et qui nous met en situation difficile ? 

Ne vaut-il pas chercher un moindre mal qui  long terme permettrait  la France d'tre en meilleure situation que si elle s'tait entte dans ce qui est tout  fait lgitime mais irralisable ? Une situation o les conditions de travail se sont dgrades, mais permettent encore  plus de monde d'en avoir ? Car je ne suis pas sr que ces droits et conditions de travail sont possibles dans des conditions conomiques de crise ?

Je viens juste poser la question que je me pose souvent moi-mme, sans du tout avoir la rponse.

----------


## Zirak

> Imaginons une situation diffrente, sortons du contexte actuel. Je te pose la question suivante : ne penses-tu pas que dans une situation de mondialisation, donc o nous sommes tributaires des conomies trangres, certaines mesures venant enlever des droits et scurit de travail peuvent des fois tre la moins mauvaise solution.
> 
> Je m'explique, en gros il s'agit de se demander si, en voulant garder une conomie et un droit du travail qui s'est construit  une priode de prosprit franaise, on ne creuserait pas nos tombes petit  petit. Je ne conteste pas du tout ces droits qui me semblent tout  fait lgitimes et bienvenus. Mais je pose une question pragmatique, qui malheureusement est souvent l'argument facile avanc par les licencieurs  tout v. Ca n'empche que cette question mrite d'tre pose.
> Ce systme nous permettrait t'il de rester prospre dans une conomie mondiale que nous ne maitrisons plus, et qui nous met en situation difficile ? 
> 
> Ne vaut-il pas chercher un moindre mal qui  long terme permettrait  la France d'tre en meilleure situation que si elle s'tait entte dans ce qui est tout  fait lgitime mais irralisable ? Une situation o les conditions de travail se sont dgrades, mais permettent encore  plus de monde d'en avoir ? Car je ne suis pas sr que ces droits et conditions de travail sont possibles dans des conditions conomiques de crise ?
> 
> Je viens juste poser la question que je me pose souvent moi-mme, sans du tout avoir la rponse.



Il n'y a pas de rponse "simple"  a, cela dpend des convictions et de la vision du monde de chacun.

Le problme en soit, ce n'est mme pas forcment la mondialisation, mais cette surconsommation  outrance, pour essayer de gnrer le plus de bnfices possibles  court terme, avec une mauvaise rpartition de ces bnfices.

(Enfin bon je fais parti des utopistes, n'tant pas pour le systme capitalo-libral, dsirant un systme beaucoup plus galitaire, voir mme un gouvernement mondial (histoire de supprimer tout ce qui est vasion fiscale, concurrence entre les pays, etc etc, si on fait tous parti du mme pays, toutes les entreprises bossent avec les mmes contraintes, les mmes impts et les mmes lois), enfin bref, je ne suis pas trs objectif  ::D: ).


Le truc c'est que dgrader les conditions de travails, ne permettra pas  tout le monde d'en avoir, au contraire.

Si ton patron peut t'imposer de bosser 40h en t'en payant 30 (vu que les accords de sa boite passeront avant le code du travail), et donc que chaque employ peut travailler X heures de plus pour le mme prix qu'avant, voir moins cher, pourquoi il irait en embaucher d'autres ? 

Au final, a va tre comme en Allemagne, ou en Angleterre, on va avoir des contrats  1 de l'heure, ou  l'heure, avec une population qui se pauprise de plus en plus, etc etc. 

Aujourd'hui, le travail s'automatise et se robotise de plus en plus, il faut diminuer le temps de travail de chacun pour qu'on puisse se partager ce qu'il reste, en augmentant le temps de travail de chacun, on va au contraire, mettre encore plus de monde sur le carreau.  

Moi je veux qu'on m'explique en quoi avoir des conditions de vie d'un mec du Bengladesh va filer plus de boulots aux gens ?

----------


## Grogro

> La grve est majoritaire, c'est les blocages qui ne font pas bonne impression.
> 
> Maintenant ce que les gens n'ont toujours pas pig, c'est que faire un blocage dans une raffinerie, ou faire la grve dans une raffinerie, au final,  un moment, le rsultat est le mme, il y a pnurie d'essence.
> 
> La seule diffrence, c'est qu'avec le blocage on arrive direct  la partie chiante, ce qui pousse le gouvernement  ngocier plus vite (et donc thoriquement  ce que le blocage se finisse plus vite aussi).
> 
> Il n'y aurait eu que des grves, et pas de blocages, le gouvernement n'en aurait eu strictement rien  faire, et vous auriez eu votre pnurie 2 mois aprs, en plein pendant les congs d't, je suis sr que le "peuple franais" aurait t encore plus fou de joie...


Ce sont bien les blocages qui posent systmatiquement problme, et qui sapent largement la lgitimit populaire de n'importe quel mouvement social. Le problme, c'est que sans blocages il est impossible de forcer les oints du seigneur  s'asseoir  la table des ngociations. C'est comme a que a marche en France : au rapport de force. On peut le dplorer, on peut prfrer le syndicalisme  l'allemande (cogestion, syndicats forts et reprsentatifs, patronat un peu moins dbile que nos hauts fonctionnaires pantouflards), mais c'est un fait ancien. On l'a vu en 2006 avec les blocus tudiants contre une loi sclrate rejete par 100% de la jeunesse (modulo une poigne de fils  papa branleurs encarts  l'UMP), mais les blocus qui ont mis en danger de nombreux tudiants, moi y compris, ont permis le dblocage de la situation et ont redonn un espoir de dcence  la jeunesse. On l'a vu en 2010 contre la stupide "rforme" des retraite qui a foutu un million de seniors au chmage dfinitif, la loi tait quasi unanimement rejete (hormis par les retraits trs gnreux avec l'argent des travailleurs), mais avec le blocage des raffineries, les syndicats se sont mis les travailleurs  dos. Mme chose cette anne avec le blocage des raffineries et les grves  la SNCF/RATP. 
Or le succs d'un mouvement social ne repose pas que sur sa capacit de nuisance envers la classe jacassante, mais surtout sur son soutien populaire de la part des classes laborieuses (oui, je sais, en France, parler de classes c'est un gros mot, c'est tabou, c'est ractionnaire, les mdias aux ordres nous rappellent tous les jours qu'il n'y a que des individus libres et responsables de leur "employabilit", suivant la novlangue en vigueur). Classes laborieuses dont les entrepreneurs et les responsables de PME/PMI font partie, mme s'ils sont souvent victimes de la culture du larbin. 
Le problme, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de bon mode d'action. Manifester en semaine, c'est impossible pour 90% des travailleurs qui ne peuvent pas se le permettre, et c'est pisser dans un violon. Le soir, ils se remettent  consommer bien sagement devant le tlcran. Un blocage, c'est un pistolet  un coup, c'est dangereux pour les travailleurs, mais parfois a marche, et c'est souvent la seule solution. Mais mettre en danger plus ou moins critique une partie des travailleurs pour sauver son cul renforce le plus souvent le gouvernement dans une position trs dure. 

Une dynamique dmographique  garder en tte : plus la France vieillira, plus le rapport de force sera dfavorable aux travailleurs et favorables aux inactifs.

----------


## Aqualys

> Je m'explique, en gros il s'agit de se demander si, en voulant garder une conomie et un droit du travail qui s'est construit  une priode de prosprit franaise, on ne creuserait pas nos tombes petit  petit.


La France, n'a jamais t aussi prospre ( selon le concept du P.I.B ), il n'y a aucune raison pour dgrader la situation des salaris... sauf pour ceux qui ont le plus accumuls de richesses et qui ne veulent pas voir leur train de vie baisser.
Bizarrement ceux sont les mmes que l'on retrouve au pouvoir ( de l'tat, des grandes entreprises ) et qui ignorent ce qu'est le travail salari.

Dgrader ces conditions de travail, de vie, dans l'hypothtique espoir que a ira mieux demain ?
Comparons les choses. Il existe plusieurs pays o cette doctrine est en place. Les gens ont-ils les moyens de vivre ?

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Grand Scoop pour toi : Les reprsentant syndicaux sont lus galement. 
> Par contre, le gouvernement ( l'initiative de cette loi) ne l'est pas.


 Je te rpond alors avec la mme provocation : grand scoop pour toi, les votes pour les syndicats amnent moins de monde aux urnes (5,4 millions lors des lections de 2013, avec 30 millions d'actifs en France), que les lections prsidentielles malgr la grande abstinence franaise (37 millions)





> Attention, je ne posais pas la question de savoir si oui ou non les grves impactent les "_bonnes_" personnes, je demandais  "_ qui profite le fait que les grves "emmerdent" les "mauvaises" personnes en premier lieu ?_"


Effectivement, j'avais mal retenu ton propos mais je ne voulais surement pas le modifier, donc toutes mes confuses  ::ave:: 




> Tout est l ! Libre  ceux qui dfendent ce projet de loi de produire des arguments capables de convaincre les uns et les autres, mais jusqu'ici les critiques sont bien plus prcises et convaincantes que les "lments de langage" rchauffs qui essayent dsespramment de nous persuader du bien fond en nous disant : "fates-nous confiance, a va amliorer la situation mme si on est incapable d'expliquer pourquoi et comment". Aussi il faudrait arrter avec cette ide qui voudrait que les patrons soient mieux placs que les salaris pour comprendre les enjeux : "Le bon sens est la chose du monde la mieux partage.", si les arguments avancs tenaient la route, les gens ne protesteraient pas autant.


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec toi, il y a des arguments en faveur de cette loi, mais effectivement personne n'a jug bon de les exposer aux citoyens, et a c'est trs choquant dans un systme dmocratique. 
Mais je continue de penser que, quand les salaris sont dans des situations pourries, du fait d'une crise mondiale ou d'une decision nationale, l n'est pas la question, ils ne sont peut-tre pas les mieux  mme de juger de la situation calmement : quand on souffre, on n'est pas souvent lucide. 
De l'autre ct, on a des grands patrons de grands groupes qui ne cherchent pas non plus  amliorer la situation alors qu'ils sont selon moi  la meilleure place pour le faire, mais cherchent  toujours plus faire de profit sur le dos des salaris.





> Et tu n'es pas autant/plus choqu par le fait qu'il se passe tout le contraire le reste du temps ?
> O est la pluralit dans les mdias de masse (presse, TV, radios, etc.) qui sont trs majoritairement libres de "fabriquer l'opinion" en tout impunit selon ce qui va dans le sens de leurs intrts privs ?


L j'avoue j'ai du mal  saisir. Je suis tout  fait d'accord pour dire que les mdias de masse ont un discours trs instrumentalis, trs parti pris, manipul, mais je ne vois pas trop ce que tu opposes  un syndicat qui fait des grves slectives selon la connivence du journal. 
Non, okay je vois. Effectivement si tu parles des mdias comme ceux du service public, donc gratuits pour le citoyen, qui sont instrumentaliss, okay je suis ton raisonnement. et c'est effectivement tout aussi choquant. Et beaucoup plus incidieux.

De plus, il faut croire que les citoyens sont content d'tre abrutis, tout le monde en redemande du journal de 20h de Pujadas ou de ses compres. Et d'autres mdias existent, d'autant plus grce au net, il s'agit aussi aux gens de chercher des vrais journaux, mais je pense que la majeure partie de la population trouve confortable ce journal prmach, qui leur vite de rflchir.


Dans tout mon discours je ne cherche pas  lgitimer mon gouvernement, je ne cherche pas  dfendre, ni les grands patrons et capitalistes.
Ils sont trs critiquables, cela n'empche pas de venir critiquer aussi les syndicaux et grvistes.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Il n'y a pas de rponse "simple"  a, cela dpend des convictions et de la vision du monde de chacun.
> Le problme en soit, ce n'est mme pas forcment la mondialisation, mais cette surconsommation  outrance, pour essayer de gnrer le plus de bnfices possibles  court terme, avec une mauvaise rpartition de ces bnfices.
> 
> (Enfin bon je fais parti des utopistes, n'tant pas pour le systme capitalo-libral, dsirant un systme beaucoup plus galitaire, voir mme un gouvernement mondial (histoire de supprimer tout ce qui est vasion fiscale, concurrence entre les pays, etc etc, si on fait tous parti du mme pays, toutes les entreprises bossent avec les mmes contraintes, les mmes impts et les mmes lois), enfin bref, je ne suis pas trs objectif ).
> 
> Aujourd'hui, le travail s'automatise et se robotise de plus en plus, il faut diminuer le temps de travail de chacun pour qu'on puisse se partager ce qu'il reste, en augmentant le temps de travail de chacun, on va au contraire, mettre encore plus de monde sur le carreau.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi et au fond j'espre (presque ::mrgreen:: ) les mmes choses. 
Tous les messages que j'crie ici restent penss dans le paradigme actuel, en essayant de toujours vouloir faire perdurer le systme actuel, avec l'conomie actuelle et la faon de vivre actuelle (mondialisation/surconsommation).
Ce n'est pas pour autant que je ne partage pas ton avis : ce modle ne tiendra plus trs longtemps, et moi mme tant jeune, j'espre vivre les changements fondamentaux qui devront bien apparatre un jour ou l'autre (je les crains aussi beaucoup, a sera un peu la boite de Pandore)
Aprs je ne vois vraiment pas comment on russirait  mettre en place un gouvernement mondial, les tres humains sont grgaires, ils aiment se sentir appartenir  un groupe, et quelle est la meilleure faon de se crer une identit commune ? trouver un adversaire, un ennemi commun. Une unit mondiale ne sera possible selon moi que si on tend la population au del de notre simple plante Terre, pour recrer une rivalit cette fois interplantaire. (haha je vais tre pris pour un fou, pour un enfant)

Grogro, rien  dire  part que c'est tout  fait vrai et pertinent.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec toi, *il y a des arguments en faveur de cette loi*, mais effectivement personne n'a jug bon de les exposer aux citoyens, et a c'est trs choquant dans un systme dmocratique.


Qui sont ? Et fourni par qui ?  ::D: 

Tu as des exemples de ces arguments ? 

Car jusqu'ici, je n'ai rien entendu de plausible / convaincant, si c'est pour avoir des trucs du type "a va crer des emplois", chose qui n'est qu'une affirmation sans certitude, a fait un peu lger.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas pour autant que je ne partage pas ton avis : ce modle ne tiendra plus trs longtemps, et moi mme tant jeune, j'espre vivre les changements fondamentaux qui devront bien apparatre un jour ou l'autre (je les crains aussi beaucoup, a sera un peu la boite de Pandore)
> Aprs je ne vois vraiment pas comment on russirait  mettre en place un gouvernement mondial, les tres humains sont grgaires, ils aiment se sentir appartenir  un groupe, et quelle est la meilleure faon de se crer une identit commune ? trouver un adversaire, un ennemi commun. Une unit mondiale ne sera possible selon moi que si on tend la population au del de notre simple plante Terre, pour recrer une rivalit cette fois interplantaire. (haha je vais tre pris pour un fou, pour un enfant)


Mais c'est justement a le problme et ce qui fait qu'on en est l. Ce besoin de toujours vouloir possder plus que les autres, rabaisser/dominer les autres, etc etc, plutt que de vouloir essayer que tout le monde vive "bien".

Tant qu'on voluera pas assez pour outrepasser a, effectivement, ce genre d'utopie ne pourra jamais exister mais surtout, on ne fera que continuer  se diriger vers le mur. 

Au final, si on est pas assez intelligent pour voluer, on mritera ce qui nous arrivera, a s'appelle la slection naturelle...  ::aie:: 


Ah et tu peux appartenir  un groupe, car vous avez des points communs sur des choses que vous aimez, ou sur une vision de ce  quoi on souhaite que le monde ressemble, pas forcment via un "adversaire/ennemi" commun. C'est exactement de a que je parle juste au dessus. "L'autre" n'est pas un ennemi.  :;):

----------


## roadyrod

> Mais eux ont t lu malheureusement ...


Euh... Non. 
Le premier ministre est nomm par le prsident et il choisit ensuite son gouvernement. 
Les dputs ont t lus, mais ils ont t court-circuits par le 49.3. C'est bien l le problme...
Et pour info,  sa dernire lection (la primaire PS), Valls a fait 5-6%...

----------


## _Thomas

> Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord avec toi, il y a des arguments en faveur de cette loi, mais effectivement personne n'a jug bon de les exposer aux citoyens, et a c'est trs choquant dans un systme dmocratique.


Ou alors c'est prcisment un indice de plus, s'il en fallait un, que les arguments en faveur de ce projet de loi ne tiennent pas l'analyse critique longtemps.




> Mais je continue de penser que, quand les salaris sont dans des situations pourries, du fait d'une crise mondiale ou d'une dcision nationale, l n'est pas la question, ils ne sont peut-tre pas les mieux  mme de juger de la situation calmement : quand on souffre, on n'est pas souvent lucide.


Je nuancerai en disant que mme si ceux qui subissent les effets indsirables ne sont peut-tre pas les mieux placs (difficile de prendre du recul quand on ragit immdiatement), ils ont une lgitimit  faire partie du dbat justement car eux connaissent et vivent la ralit des effets indsirables. Ensuite il faut se mfier de ce genre d'argument, car on reproche justement  ceux qui "_mieux_" placs pour juger le pour et le contre, de s'occuper de ce qui les concerne pas ("vous n'tes pas les plus  plaindre", "il y a pire ailleurs",etc.)




> De l'autre ct, on a des grands patrons de grands groupes qui ne cherchent pas non plus  amliorer la situation alors qu'ils sont selon moi  la meilleure place pour le faire, mais cherchent  toujours plus faire de profit sur le dos des salaris.


Comme les salaris, les patrons qu'ils soient grands ou petits, cherchent  dfendre leurs intrts en premier lieu avant de penser aux autres.  nous collectivement de trouver un quilibre entre les intrts des uns et des autres.




> De plus, il faut croire que les citoyens sont content d'tre abrutis, tout le monde en redemande du journal de 20h de Pujadas ou de ses compres. Et d'autres mdias existent, d'autant plus grce au net, il s'agit aussi aux gens de chercher des vrais journaux, mais je pense que la majeure partie de la population trouve confortable ce journal prmch, qui leur vite de rflchir.


Ils ne sont pas plus contents d'tre abrutis que toi et moi. Simplement lorsqu'on est limit  une source quasi unique d'information, notre vision est fortement formate par cette mme et unique source. Il n'y a pas de "vrais" journaux, il serait tout aussi inadquat d'avoir une confiance aveugle dans Mediapart ou le Diplo que dans les JT tlviss, les journaux privs, etc. La seule attitude saine  mon avis est de confronter les points de vue des uns et des autres en essayant de faire marcher son esprit critique sur l'ensemble, mais effectivement a demande du temps et des efforts qui par exemple sont moins faciles  faire quand on a presque pas de temps libre en dehors du _mtro-boulot-dodo_.




> Dans tout mon discours je ne cherche pas  lgitimer mon gouvernement, je ne cherche pas  dfendre, ni les grands patrons et capitalistes.
> Ils sont trs critiquables, cela n'empche pas de venir critiquer aussi les syndicaux et grvistes.


Loin de moi l'ide de te faire ce faux-procs, bien entendu que les syndicats de salaris et les grves sont critiquables, mais comme tu l'as dit, tout le reste l'est tout autant, et c'est justement pour cela que nous discutons calmement sur ce forum  ce sujet. On peut tout  fait critiquer svrement une chose, ne pas du tout tre d'accord, mais sans tomber dans le registre de l'agressivit et du mpris de la position de _l'autre_.  :;): 





> Mais c'est justement a le problme et ce qui fait qu'on en est l. Ce besoin de toujours vouloir possder plus que les autres, rabaisser/dominer les autres, etc etc, plutt que de vouloir essayer que tout le monde vive "bien". Tant qu'on voluera pas assez pour outrepasser a, effectivement, ce genre d'utopie ne pourra jamais exister mais surtout, on ne fera que continuer  se diriger vers le mur. 
> Au final, si on est pas assez intelligent pour voluer, on mritera ce qui nous arrivera, a s'appelle la slection naturelle... 
> Ah et tu peux appartenir  un groupe, car vous avez des points communs sur des choses que vous aimez, ou sur une vision de ce  quoi on souhaite que le monde ressemble, pas forcment via un "adversaire/ennemi" commun. C'est exactement de a que je parle juste au dessus. "L'autre" n'est pas un ennemi.


Je pense qu'aborder cette problmatique sur un plan moral n'est pas adquat car cela mne justement soit  des utopies dues, soit  un fatalisme morbide. Il me semble plus pertinent de raisonner en termes de structures (cf. ICI), c'est  dire en abandonnant tout ou partie de l'ide du libre arbitre (cf. ICI pour ceux qui veulent creuser l'ide).

----------


## soad

> Guillaume Pepy, le prsident du groupe ferroviaire, a dclar dans le Journal du dimanche que  le cot du mouvement atteint aujourd'hui prs de 300 millions d'euros .


La totalit des cots devrait tre imput sur les salaires des employs de la SNCF. Ca les calmerait tout de suite.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Je pense qu'aborder cette problmatique sur un plan moral n'est pas adquat car cela mne justement soit  des utopies dues, soit  un fatalisme morbide. Il me semble plus pertinent de raisonner en termes de structures (cf. ICI), c'est  dire en abandonnant tout ou partie de l'ide du libre arbitre (cf. ICI pour ceux qui veulent creuser l'ide).


Haaaa  ::chin::  merci d'amener ici je que je considre tre une pense puissante et trs vraie, mme si de nos jours c'est trs politiquement incorrect d'aller dire aux gens qu'ils n'ont au final pas de libre arbitre  ::mouarf:: . Dans le mme thme, j'ai t bluff par ce qu'en dit Bergson dans l'article "le possible et le rel". La construction n'est pas la mme je crois, mais la conclusion me semble trs proche




> Je nuancerai en disant que mme si ceux qui subissent les effets indsirables ne sont peut-tre pas les mieux placs (difficile de prendre du recul quand on ragit immdiatement), ils ont une lgitimit  faire partie du dbat justement car eux connaissent et vivent la ralit des effets indsirables. Ensuite il faut se mfier de ce genre d'argument, car on reproche justement  ceux qui "mieux" placs pour juger le pour et le contre, de s'occuper de ce qui les concerne pas ("vous n'tes pas les plus  plaindre", "il y a pire ailleurs",etc.)


Tout  fait d'accord ! Ils sont lgitimes du fait mme qu'ils souffrent, et des 2 cts la paroles peut tre remise en question : les uns parce qu'ils souffrent et donc sont peut-tre moins lucides, les autres car justement ils ne souffrent pas et sont donc plus enclins  minimiser le problme,  moins considrer les victimes.




> Loin de moi l'ide de te faire ce faux-procs, bien entendu que les syndicats de salaris et les grves sont critiquables, mais comme tu l'as dit, tout le reste l'est tout autant, et c'est justement pour cela que nous discutons calmement sur ce forum  ce sujet. On peut tout  fait critiquer svrement une chose, ne pas du tout tre d'accord, mais sans tomber dans le registre de l'agressivit et du mpris de la position de l'autre.


Et je t'en remercie, tout comme tous ceux qui permettent ici qu'on dbatte aussi nergiquement que respectueusement  ::lahola::  !




> Mais c'est justement a le problme et ce qui fait qu'on en est l. Ce besoin de toujours vouloir possder plus que les autres, rabaisser/dominer les autres, etc etc, plutt que de vouloir essayer que tout le monde vive "bien".
> 
> Tant qu'on voluera pas assez pour outrepasser a, effectivement, ce genre d'utopie ne pourra jamais exister mais surtout, on ne fera que continuer  se diriger vers le mur.


2 choses : je pense d'abord que l'tre humain a de faon fondamentale un caractre goste (un reste d'instinct de survie ?), qu'une socit peut l'amliorer, une certaine culture peut venir corriger les comportements humains nuisibles  une vie en communaut, mais qu'il serait vain d'imaginer pouvoir la faire disparatre (mon humble avis  ::aie:: ) 
Donc, 2mement, qu'il faut penser une socit qui d'une part "duque" les citoyens  plus d'altruisme, de solidarit, et d'autre part qui prenne tout de mme en compte cette tendance individualiste. Je rejoins l la conclusion de _Thomas :  nous de construire une socit qui harmonise au mieux ces goismes personnels.
Pour le coup, je suis de plus en plus sduit par ces ides de sparation de salaire et travail qu'on retrouve dans la pense du salaire  vie : cela me semble une ide qui rpond  ces critres que j'ai nonc plus haut. 

Et effectivement, on peut tre amen  se regrouper par des intentions positives, des points communs, il en reste qu'il y a autant d'avis que d'tres humains sur cette plante, que donc ce qui runit certains en exclue d'autres par simples divergences d'opinion.
Mme dans ce meilleur cas de regroupement, il y a un phnomne d'exclusion.

----------


## Chauve souris

> C'est toujours amusant de constater l'asymtrie des arguments : quand il y a des licenciements massifs, des scandales financiers, etc. presque personne (ou si peu) n'invoquer le droit au travail qui serait bafou par les entreprises/les patrons ; quand les mdias de masse privatiss dforment la ralit continuellement et donc travestissent l'information, personne (ou si peu) n'invoque l'atteinte  la libert de s'informer. Les grves n'auront d'autres limites que celles que se donneront les grvistes, de la mme manire que nos liberts n'ont d'autres limites que celles que nous souhaitons, collectivement, nous imposer.


"*La libert est le crime qui contient tous les crimes ! C'est notre arme absolue*"

(clbre graffiti soixantehuitard que je souponne d'avoir des origines beaucoup plus anciennes du ct de 1793.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour le coup, je suis de plus en plus sduit par ces ides de sparation de salaire et travail qu'on retrouve dans la pense du salaire  vie : cela me semble une ide qui rpond  ces critres que j'ai nonc plus haut.


Pour moi au niveau du salaire  vie, cela ne change pas grand chose,  part que c'est l'tat qui te verse ton salaire, mais tu es toujours un "salari", avec un "patron".

Il me semble que c'est plutt les adeptes du revenu universel qui veulent eux, abroger compltement cette notion de "salariat".

----------


## Kearz

> La totalit des cots devrait tre imput sur les salaires des employs de la SNCF. Ca les calmerait tout de suite.


C'est une 2nd degr? 
Faire grve doit impacter uniquement ton salaire pour absence, c'est normal, tu vas pas tre pay  tre pas l. 
Par contre on va pas t'impacter ton ventuelle CA que tu aurais gnr si tu avais t l. 

Ce que tu dis reviens  faire descendre les responsabilits de CA  un employ, ce qui est un non sens. 
Le seul cas pour lequel ce que tu viens de dire  du sens, c'est si tu cres une entreprise avec un salaire lie au bnfice. Du coup tu as les avantages et les dsavantages des fluctuations de chiffre. a veut dire qu'en cas de perte li a la grve, tu amputes le salaire mais a veut aussi dire que tu dois tre pay en fonction du CA que tu gnres.  

Au passage, une grve c'est mettre une pression  l'employeur. Si l'employeur n'a plus aucun risque, il est en position dominante et s'en fout compltement des grves.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Dans l'ide du salaire  vie, en tout cas tel que j'ai pu entendre l'conomiste Bernard Friot en parler, il s'agit de donner  tous un salaire, indpendant du travail accompli, donc donn aussi dans le cas o la personne ne travaille pas dans le sens aujourd'hui conventionnel. C'est l'ide principale : sparer salaire et travail pour ne plus dpendre du travail et renverser le rapport au travail de quelque chose de ncessaire et alinant  un moyen de se raliser si on le souhaite.

Je voudrais essayer de rsumer sa pense mais je n'y arriverai pas, et je ne prfre pas la trahir ou la travestir, donc je renvois  la vido que j'ai prcdemment mis en lien dans un post  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> il s'agit de donner  tous un salaire, indpendant du travail accompli, donc donn aussi dans le cas o la personne ne travaille pas dans le sens aujourd'hui conventionnel.


C'est bizarre, car justement, un des gros points de dsaccord entre les partisans du revenu de base, et ceux du salaire  vie, c'est cette notion de salariat, que veut compltement faire disparaitre ceux qui prnent le revenu de base (que tu ais de quoi vivre au minimum, sans avoir besoin de travailler du tout).

Si tu me dis que les partisans du salaire  vie, propose de payer un salaire  tout le monde, mme  ceux qui ne travaillent pas, au final, je ne vois plus trop la diffrence entre les deux.  ::oops:: 


Edit : un petit lien avec les diffrences entre les deux :

http://revenudebase.info/2013/01/09/...ire-vie-friot/


C'est cette partie la, dont je parlais en fait :




> Lattribution  chacun,  sa majorit, du premier niveau de qualification, reconnat la potentialit de participer  la cration de valeur conomique  nous dit Bernard Friot.
> 
> Je suis en dsaccord profond avec cette phrase qui encore une fois ne peut voir un humain autrement que comme prothse  vie de lappareil de production. Je refuse toute forme dalination, quelle soit issue dun collectif ou dun individu. Un humain naissant ne sera jamais  un potentiel de participation  la valeur conomique . Il est bien plus que cela.
> 
> Cest quand mme hallucinant quau XXIme sicle, on ne puisse comparer les humains entre eux que comme exerant, mme potentiellement, une activit de production dans le but de vendre cette production contre de la monnaie sur un march !  cette rduction de lhumain,  sa qualit de travailleur  vie, pire de salari  vie, le revenu de base oppose une vision mancipatrice. Le revenu de base nest pas vers parce que nous avons des capacits  produire mais simplement parce que nous existons. Le petit dhumain est accueilli pour lui-mme, sans condition ni comparaison. Il est le mme pour tous, il ne test pas donn pour ce que tu vas faire pour la socit, vision utilitariste et matrialiste de lhumain et il nest pas li non plus  ton mrite personnel, vision litiste et individualiste de lhumain.
> 
> Ici commence la raison pour laquelle nous disons revenu et pas salaire. Un revenu me revient, et justement il se trouve que le revenu de base me revient car il est un droit nouveau  jouir du patrimoine commun de toute lhumanit qui ne se rduit pas  celle qui occupe cet espace et ce temps mais qui stend  celle qui occupe tous les temps et tous les espaces. Depuis Yoland Bresson, nous savons que quel que soit son niveau de qualification, un geste technique na de valeur marchande que dans le champ conomique dans lequel il est inscrit. Et ce champ conomique na pas t cr que par lindividu qui accomplit cet acte marchand, ni par la gnration actuelle qui la mis au monde, mais aussi par toutes celles et ceux qui nous ont prcds. Ainsi ce capital humain (je sais que a va hrisser les poils de certains, mais bon autant mettre sur la table ce qui ny est pas encore !), nappartenant  personne, appartient  tous et nous devrions nous le rpartir de faon strictement galitaire.
> 
> Le revenu de base est donc un revenu qui me revient indpendamment de ceux qui me gouvernent, de ceux qui me font travailler, de ceux qui dfendent mes droits et mme de ceux qui mont donn la vie, voire indpendamment de mes propres talents. Cest en cela que le revenu de base est mancipateur de toutes les conditions qui sexercent sur notre libre arbitre, quelles soient gntiques, psychologiques, culturelles, structurelles, voire conjoncturelles.

----------


## _Thomas

> *"La libert est le crime qui contient tous les crimes ! C'est notre arme absolue."*
> (clbre graffiti soixantehuitard que je souponne d'avoir des origines beaucoup plus anciennes du ct de 1793.


Du ct de 1793 on pourrait aussi ressortir celle-ci : "_Article 35. Quand le gouvernement viole les droits du peuple, l'insurrection est, pour le peuple et pour chaque portion du peuple, le plus sacr des droits et le plus indispensable des devoirs._" (le reste est ICI)  :;):

----------


## Kropernic

> C'est bizarre, car justement, un des gros points de dsaccord entre les partisans du revenu de base, et ceux du salaire  vie, c'est cette notion de salariat, que veut compltement faire disparaitre ceux qui prnent le revenu de base (que tu ais de quoi vivre au minimum, sans avoir besoin de travailler du tout).
> 
> Si tu me dis que les partisans du salaire  vie, propose de payer un salaire  tout le monde, mme  ceux qui ne travaillent pas, au final, je ne vois plus trop la diffrence entre les deux. 
> 
> 
> Edit : un petit lien avec les diffrences entre les deux :
> 
> http://revenudebase.info/2013/01/09/...ire-vie-friot/
> 
> ...


Je m'immisce... Si j'ai bien compris, dans la pratique, on a le mme rsultat, c'est juste la vision sous-jacente  du concept qui diffre non ?



Sinon c'est quand mme marrant que vous ayez toutes ces histoires de loi du travail et que, au mme moment, les ntres nous font la mme entourloupe sur le mme sujet...

----------


## MobyKDIK

Zirak merci de ce lien et la citation, c'est un sujet extrmement intressant, et permet de penser la socit autrement. 
Mais je ne comprend pas trop l'opposition radicale qu'il fait avec le salaire  vie, je la comprendrais mieux si elle tait "quantitative". Car cette ide de salaire  vie, certes inclut toujours une possibilit de progression depuis le salaire de base vers  tous, donc cre un rapport  l'argent du fait de cette possibilit. Okay mais elle permet quand mme de s'affranchir du travail, ce salaire de base n'est plus fonction d'un travail, il est aussi vers comme un droit existentiel.

Aprs je trouve son ide d'un revenu  vie, donn  tout le monde sans aucune possibilit d'volution totalement inadapt  la nature humaine, mais c'est mon humble avis  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Je m'immisce... Si j'ai bien compris, dans la pratique, on a le mme rsultat, c'est juste la vision sous-jacente  du concept qui diffre non ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon c'est quand mme marrant que vous ayez toutes ces histoires de loi du travail et que, au mme moment, les ntres nous font la mme entourloupe sur le mme sujet...


Kropernic tu parles de quoi ? De ce qu'a dit Manuel Valls sur le revenu universel ? PArce que si oui, il a totalement travesti l'ide de daprt, a n'a strictement rien  voir ! Encore une volont d'enfumage de leur part

----------


## Zirak

> Aprs je trouve son ide d'un revenu  vie, donn  tout le monde sans aucune possibilit d'volution totalement inadapt  la nature humaine, mais c'est mon humble avis .


Attention, c'est un revenu minimum pour payer ton toit, et ta bouffe, c'est pour a qu'il n'volue pas, et qu'il est le mme pour tout le monde (outre la demi-part pour les mineurs).

Si tu veux gagner plus, libre  toi d'aller travailler, tu cumuleras le revenu  vie avec ton salaire donc au final, tu auras mme peut-tre plus de progression qu'avec le salaire  vie, car avec celui-ci, si tu rate le passage  l'chelon suivant, ton salaire reste bloqu, alors qu'avec le revenu  vie, bah tu peux toujours faire augmenter ton salaire en changeant de boite, ou ngocier directement ton salaire / ton augmentation avec ton patron, comme aujourd'hui.

----------


## Zirak

> Je m'immisce... Si j'ai bien compris, dans la pratique, on a le mme rsultat, c'est juste la vision sous-jacente  du concept qui diffre non ?


Grosso modo oui, la vision sous-jacente et la mise en uvre (de ce que j'ai compris, le salaire  vie demanderait beaucoup plus de changements dans le systme actuel que le revenu de base, mais bon, je n'ai plus les dtails en tte);

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Si tu veux gagner plus, libre  toi d'aller travailler, tu cumuleras le revenu  vie avec ton salaire donc au final, tu auras mme peut-tre plus de progression qu'avec le salaire  vie, car avec celui-ci, si tu rate le passage  l'chelon suivant, ton salaire reste bloqu, alors qu'avec le revenu  vie, bah tu peux toujours faire augmenter ton salaire en changeant de boite, ou ngocier directement ton salaire / ton augmentation avec ton patron, comme aujourd'hui.


Haaa je comprend mieux alors. Enfin je comprend encore moins l'opposition que tu as expose dans l'extrait de sa thorie dans ce cas, car de la mme manire il laisse la porte  une possible volution via le travail, donc encore une fois un rapport entre l'argent et soi-mme, par rapport aux autres, etc.
Je regarderai a en dtail ce soir  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> Kropernic tu parles de quoi ? De ce qu'a dit Manuel Valls sur le revenu universel ? PArce que si oui, il a totalement travesti l'ide de daprt, a n'a strictement rien  voir ! Encore une volont d'enfumage de leur part


Je parlais de l'explication qu' poster Zirak mais vu que c'tait en citation, ce n'est pas pass dans mon message ^^

----------


## renoo

> Car cette ide de salaire  vie, certes inclut toujours une possibilit de progression depuis le salaire de base vers  tous....


Moi ce qui me gne dans ce salaire  vie attache  la personne et non  l'emploi, c'est qu'il est li  la qualification et/ou l'anciennet. Je trouve a trs arbitraire (qui dcide, de cette qualification ?). Pourquoi si je ne travaille pas et que je suis bien qualifi, j'aurais le droit  plus que d'autres ?  Je trouve plus juste l'ide d'une revenu de base galitaire, quitte  avoir ensuite des impts plus levs pour le financer.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Moi ce qui me gne dans ce salaire  vie attache  la personne et non  l'emploi, c'est qu'il est li  la qualification et/ou l'anciennet. Je trouve a trs arbitraire (qui dcide, de cette qualification ?). Pourquoi si je ne travaille pas et que je suis bien qualifi, j'aurais le droit  plus que d'autres ?  Je trouve plus juste l'ide d'une revenu de base galitaire, quitte  avoir ensuite des impts plus levs pour le financer.


Pas faux. Cette histoire de grade pose effectivement la question du comment les octroyer, pour quelle raison ? 
Ce qui me sduit plus, mais qui est peut-tre partag avec la thorie du revenu universel, c'est la disparition des PDG, des capitaux de masse, des investisseurs et actionnaires etc, et le remplacer par des entreprises possdes par ses employs mme, avec des comits de direction (comme au final cela se fait dj).

Au final j'ai du mal  voir la diffrence fondamentale entre le revenu universel, ou l'on peut ajouter  son revenu un salaire, et la socit actuelle avec le chmage et le RSA ? un changement dans l'appellation et les quantits d'argent certes, mais quelle difference essentielle ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> Zirak merci de ce lien et la citation, c'est un sujet extrmement intressant, et permet de penser la socit autrement. 
> Mais je ne comprend pas trop l'opposition radicale qu'il fait avec le salaire  vie, je la comprendrais mieux si elle tait "quantitative". Car cette ide de salaire  vie, certes inclut toujours une possibilit de progression depuis le salaire de base vers  tous, donc cre un rapport  l'argent du fait de cette possibilit. Okay mais elle permet quand mme de s'affranchir du travail, ce salaire de base n'est plus fonction d'un travail, il est aussi vers comme un droit existentiel.
> 
> Aprs je trouve son ide d'un revenu  vie, donn  tout le monde sans aucune possibilit d'volution totalement inadapt  la nature humaine, mais c'est mon humble avis .


Pas du tout ! L'allocation d'existence est un revenu destin  abroger la misre et les complications d'indemnisation du chmage et des retraites de bases. C'est aussi faire une conomie substantielle sur toutes les bureaucraties qui grent ces allocations et, aussi, supprimer drastiquement tous les postes de travail qui ne servent  rien. Ce n'est donc pas si merveilleux que a pour certains ! Car les fonctionnaires inutiles se retrouveront  l'AE alors qu'ils pouvaient glander dans leur niche avec un salaire confortable. Note : je me suis toujours demand  quoi "_travaillaient_" les fonctionnaires de l'ANPE pseudo affairs derrire leurs ordis alors que le fond de leur job est de proposer du travail aux chmeurs ce qu'ils ne font pas pour la bonne et simple raison que du travail il n'y en a pratiquement pas et que, de toute faon, a ne passe pas par l'ANPE devenue Ple Emploi.

Certes cette AE sera paye par les bnfices des entreprises lesquelles seront libres de tout un fatras de taxes destines  payer le "trou" de la scu, le "trou" de l'ASSEDIC, les trous divers des caisses de retraite, etc. A la louche cette taxe sur les bnfices (et uniquement sur eux) ne devrait pas tre plus coteux que tout ce qui est pay actuellement.

Cela assurera aussi qu'il y aura du "_grain  moudre_" (comme disait Bergeron) au sens keynsien dans la machine conomique de production-consommation alors que la misre conomique actuelle du proltariat rduit la consommation au minimum ncessaire.

Cette chose tant acquise celui qui veut gagner plus que l'allocation d'existence en a parfaitement le droit et la possibilit en souscrivant  un travail qui lui procura un revenu supplmentaire  l'AE. L on a rellement la possibilit de "_travailler plus pour gagner plus_" alors qu'avec les Sarkozy et autres El Khomri c'est exactement le contraire qui se produit.

Ce systme limitera donc les emplois inutiles et poussera  la modernisation et  la robotisation de la production. Donc plus de bnfices donc plus d'AE.

Et il est vident que les bnficiaires des AE ne passeront pas leur temps libre dans des chaises longues. Donc, par plaisir, il mneront des activits lesquelles pourront dboucher sur des perspectives trs lucratives. Ce que Bernard Maris avait dvelopp dans le tome 2 de son "_Anti-manuel d'conomie_", "_les cigales_".

Il est certain qu'une catgorie de patrons ne seront pas content de cette AE car les boulots de misre absolument pas intressants ne trouveront pas de volontaires. Mais pour les passionns d'informatique que vous tes il y aura toujours des jobs de dveloppeurs qui seront attractifs et, de plus, bien pays.

*1943* (en points) ! C'est l'anne dcisive du tournant de la guerre aprs que Hitler ait dcid stupidement d'envahir la Russie ( cette nouvelle mon grand-pre sautait de joie "_Ils sont foutus, ils sont foutus, Hitler n'a pas tudi l'histoire napolonienne, moi si !_". Donc, aprs que Staline ait dcid que la fabrication d'armes tait suffisante, il lana le fameux "_ordre 227_" : Ни шагу назад!, Ni chagou nazad, autrement dit "_pas un pas en arrire_"  Stalingrad. Ce fut donc l'horreur que l'on sait, mais la victoire sovitique et le commencement de la fin pour Hitler et ses armes. Sur cet appel a t compos la chanson Священная война "_la guerre sacre_" qui tait, aprs la guerre, coute debout, donc plus respecte que l'hymne national car c'tait le rappel de cette bataille extrmement lourde en pertes humaines dans les deux camps. Au cinquantenaire les russes ont refus de faire une fte commmorative. "_Cela a t une victoire_", disaient-ils, "_mais avec tant de larmes..._"

----------


## YoloViking

> Euh... Non. 
> Le premier ministre est nomm par le prsident et il choisit ensuite son gouvernement. 
> Les dputs ont t lus, mais ils ont t court-circuits par le 49.3. C'est bien l le problme...
> Et pour info,  sa dernire lection (la primaire PS), Valls a fait 5-6%...


Quand tu votes pour un prsident, tu votes indirectement pour le futur gouvernement qu'il va mettre en place car tu l'auras choisis et donc, mis ta confiance en lui.

S'il fait de la merde, bah, tu as plac ta confiance dans la mauvaise personne.

Les gens qui votent ont connaissance de a (enfin...J'espre ?). 

Peut tre que je me fourvoie et que c'est moi...

Pour les points positifs que pourraient amener cette loi (je parles que des points cool et non du total).

-Cration du compte personnel d'activit (CPA) qui vise  rattacher des droits sociaux (formation, pnibilit, fiche de paie)  la personne et non plus au statut, comme un "sac  dos" social disponible sur un portail numrique unique.

-Le droit  la dconnexion

-Pour ceux qui voudraient faire des heures supp et ne peuvent pas => Les 39h seront bien reu (Je sais que pour certains, a les fait chier mais pour d'autre,  leur ferait plaisir.) 

-Les syndicats essayent de se mettre bien en demandant une augmentation des heures de dlgation.

-Augmentation des jours pour deuil (de 1 a 3 jours si j'ai bien lu).

-Passer les heures de nuit jusqu' 7h du matin. (Soit h+1)

Aprs, vu qu'il y a des modifications mais que cela en parle peu...


Il se peut qu'il y ait des erreurs, corriges moi. Ce sont les seuls "avantages" que j'ai trouv

----------


## Zirak

> Au final j'ai du mal  voir la diffrence fondamentale entre le revenu universel, ou l'on peut ajouter  son revenu un salaire, et la socit actuelle avec le chmage et le RSA ? un changement dans l'appellation et les quantits d'argent certes, mais quelle difference essentielle ?


Tout le monde le touche, sans devoir faire parti de telle ou telle catgorie de personne et sans limitation dans le temps  ::D:

----------


## AoCannaille

> Pour les points positifs que pourraient amener cette loi (je parles que des points cool et non du total).
> -Le droit  la dconnexion


Mouais, j'en ai entendu parl  la Radio. a reste tributaire de la charte d'etablissement ou quelque chose du genre, c'est  a dire un truc rdig  100% par le patronat...



> -Pour ceux qui voudraient faire des heures supp et ne peuvent pas => Les 39h seront bien reu (Je sais que pour certains, a les fait chier mais pour d'autre,  leur ferait plaisir.)


Compte la dessus que le passage des 35 aux 39h soit automatiquement suivi d'une augment' de 9%. Compte bien dessus.



> -Augmentation des jours pour deuil (de 1 a 3 jours si j'ai bien lu).


Ma meilleure amie est dcde l'anne dernire. Aprs renseignement, a ne donne pas le droit a des jours de deuils.
Pourtant, a m'a beaucoup plus affect que mon arrire grand mre de 97 ans o l'on s'y attendait depuis longtemps.
J'aurais prfr qu'ils largissent le cadre plutt qu'augmenter le temps  possible (et tout de mme hypothtique).


Mais c'est vrai que les points que tu cites font au moins semblant d'aller dans notre sens, c'est dj a, et c'est bien de le souligner  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Pour les points positifs que pourraient amener cette loi (je parles que des points cool et non du total).
> 
> -Cration du compte personnel d'activit (CPA) qui vise  rattacher des droits sociaux (formation, pnibilit, fiche de paie)  la personne et non plus au statut, comme un "sac  dos" social disponible sur un portail numrique unique.


Pour la formation cela existe dj, c'est ce qui a remplac le DIF cette anne justement.





> -Le droit  la dconnexion


C'est  dire ? 





> -Pour ceux qui voudraient faire des heures supp et ne peuvent pas => Les 39h seront bien reu (Je sais que pour certains, a les fait chier mais pour d'autre,  leur ferait plaisir.)


Quel rapport ? Faire 4h de plus ne signifiera pas forcment gagner plus, puisque le patron pourra faire les accords qu'il veut, mme baisser le salaire de tous ses employs, en cas de "coups durs".

C'est comme dire que les patrons augmenteront les salaires pour compenser la perte des heures supp ou des RTT, oui "certains" le feront, mais je doute fortement que tous le fasse (je doute mme fortement que la majorit le fasse, mais c'est mon ct pessimiste  ::D: ). 





> -Les syndicats essayent de se mettre bien en demandant une augmentation des heures de dlgation.


Ca ne concerne que les dlgus syndicaux, ce qui ne reprsente pas grand chose (comme le disent si bien tous ceux qui sont contre les grves / blocages)  ::D: 






> -Augmentation des jours pour deuil (de 1 a 3 jours si j'ai bien lu).


Ca ca ne veut rien dire, aujourd'hui suivant les conventions, il y a des branches o tu peux avoir jusqu' 5 jours voir 1 semaine (en cas de dcs de la mre par exemple).

C'est comme pour les mariages ou autres, a varie suivant les boites.





> -Passer les heures de nuit jusqu' 7h du matin. (Soit h+1)


Mais d'un autre ct, il me semble qu'il voulaient les faire dbuter  minuit (donc H-2)  ::D: 


Enfin bref, des broutilles par rapport  toutes les pertes et drives possibles.

----------


## renoo

> Pas faux. Cette histoire de grade pose effectivement la question du comment les octroyer, pour quelle raison ? 
> Ce qui me sduit plus, mais qui est peut-tre partag avec la thorie du revenu universel, c'est la disparition des PDG, des capitaux de masse, des investisseurs et actionnaires etc, et le remplacer par des entreprises possdes par ses employs mme, avec des comits de direction (comme au final cela se fait dj).


Non je crois pas que dans l'ide du revenu universelle, il y ait cette ide de la suppression des investisseurs et de l'argent qui rapporte de l'argent. Mais cela n'est possible qu'avec la thorie du revenu universelle (cotisations pour investissement qui remplace les investisseurs), car sinon quel comit aura la lgitimit pour aider tel ou tel projet (et qui permettra  aider untel ou untelle de gagner plus)... bref c'est compliqu et c'est encore plus dure  dfendre que le revenu de base qui peut fdrer des forces diffrentes.

----------


## LSMetag

Pour la SNCF ou Air France je respecte leur mouvement. Les grves et manifestations sont un droit, peu importe s'ils sont gnants (mme si bon, dans ce contexte climatique, un peu de solidarit pourrait mme sauver des vies).

Mais quand il y a blocages (barricades ou cadenas, empcher les gens de passer,...), casseurs, agressions voire tentatives de meurtres, on n'est plus dans la loi. La dmocratie, la libert (de ceux qui veulent travailler, tudier, nourrir leur famille, garder leur emploi,...) et la solidarit sont bien plus bafoues qu'avec un 49-3 qui emmne un texte direct au Snat, et met un gouvernement sur un sige jectable. Il faudra un 2me 49-3 pour qu'il passe dfinitivement, et le gouvernement veut viter a. 
Je rappelle aussi que, le jour mme du dbat, avant mme que le 49-3 ne soit act, 2 textes allgs avaient t proposs mais la discussion n'tait pas possible. C'tait "retrait, retrait, retrait".

Ce sont les responsables des manifestations qui doivent alors payer les dgts, pas  l'Etat ou aux personnes touches. Le pire c'est que, par exemple, pour la voiture brle la CGT/FO/FDG/NPA n'ont pas voulu condamner cet acte qui a failli occasionner des morts. Pour eux, c'est "normal" d'tre violent et ils comprennent.
Une permanence PS a mme t attaque  l'arme  feu. 2 jours plus tt un responsable qui travaillait tard tait  l'exact endroit o une balle se serait alors loge dans sa tte. J'ai aussi entendu parler de "vols" de numros de tlphones, avec ensuite menaces aux familles de responsables PS. Dans les casseurs, il y a aussi des responsables des manifs "pacifiques".

Il y a une trs forte radicalisation  la gauche de la gauche, qui n'est pas sans rappeler le dbut des annes 1900. Drapeaux de l'Ex-URSS (le Parti Communiste Russe a inspir le ntre et la CGT, et les a mme financs, au moins dans les annes 80/90) et de Che Gevara dans les manifs, l'"Internationale Communiste" chante  tue-tte, blocage des journaux qui refusent de mettre en premire page un tract de Phillipe MARTINEZ, sauf, comme par hasard, l'"Humanit", journal unique lors de la "Dictature du Proltariat".

On est dans une redite de ces annes-l, avec une mouvance ouvertement communiste, o il s'agit pour le FDG/PCF de bouter hors de la gauche les tratres "Social Dmocrates", et  la CGT de dfendre son statut de syndicat majoritaire, mis  mal par la CFDT (celui qui ngocie et discute avec nos "fifis dirigeants"), pas considr comme un "VRAI" syndicat.
Le Communiste, venant de "communion", c'est que tout le monde soit gal, sans classes. Mais le truc, c'est que a vire souvent  l'viction des dissidents qui ne veulent pas tre dans cette "galit".

Pour ceux qui disent qu'il faut retirer la loi, c'est trop tard. Une loi de ce genre est ncessaire et demande par le "reste du monde", et si ce n'est pas la gauche qui la fait, la droite s'en chargera, en pire. 
Enfin bon, quand plus personne n'aura de travail, que a dlocalisera  tout va, qu'aucun capitaux trangers ne viendront, que la France terminera dans un "simili-embargo"  la Cuba (la France sera la plus cher, personne n'achtera ou n'investira), il sera trop tard pour demander de l'aide  l'Etat.

Plus qu'une question de fond, c'est surtout que maintenant la situation est dangereuse. Retirer la loi impliquerait non seulement la dmission de ce gouvernement, mais, SURTOUT, elle crerait un dangereux prcdent ! Pour chaque loi qui dplat, on crerait l'anarchie  chaque fois, au lieu de chercher  discuter. Ce serait vivre dans la peur et amplifierait l'effet repoussoir de la France

----------


## PBernard18

Quand on s'engage dans un combat, on le mme jusqu'au bout.

Accepter les ngociations catgorielles au titre de la SNCF c'est vendre la loi travail  une catgorie d'employs au dtriment de toutes les autres. Ce serait je pense une grave erreur stratgique pour la CGT.

Je ne suis pas CGTiste mais j'avoue que le mouvement qu'ils ont ports et qu'ils portent encore est honorable. L o d'autres confdrations ont abandonn lchement le pav, c'est regrettable.

Que laisserons nous  nos enfants ?

Travailler jusqu' ... eh combien pour se faire une retraite complte ?
De 62 nous allons passer  65 avec le prochain Prsident, qu'il soit de gauche ou de droite, a n'y changera rien malheureusement ...
De 35 nous passeront  39h voire ... peut-tre d'avantage pourquoi pas 
D'une retraite totale nous passeront  une retraite en pointill et les prochaines gnrations seront les mendiants de demain sauf  bosser jusqu' point d'ge...
Et la robotisation arrive ... 60000 emplois supprim  taiwan ! combien bientt en France ?

Ah il peut lever la voix le Prsident. Il peut mme tre fier du boulot socialiste qu'il abat. 
Quelle crdibilit dispose encore cet homme ? 
Mais la France va mieux. Et pour cela, sans honte, sans vergogne, sans mme un regret, il se reprsentera pour nous servir du social des fois que nous n'en aurions pas eut assez.
Le pire de tout cela, c'est que celui d'avant qui n''en a pas fait autant mais qui esprait en faire plus va se reprsenter lui aussi pour nous servir une soupe de droite.

Dans quel monde vit-on ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> ...


Gattaz est sur DVP! 




> Pour la SNCF ou Air France je respecte leur mouvement. Les grves et manifestations sont un droit, peu importe s'ils sont gnants (mme si bon, dans ce contexte climatique, un peu de solidarit pourrait mme sauver des vies).
> 
> Mais quand il y a blocages (barricades ou cadenas, empcher les gens de passer,...), casseurs, agressions voire tentatives de meurtres, on n'est plus dans la loi. La dmocratie, la libert (de ceux qui veulent travailler, tudier, nourrir leur famille, garder leur emploi,...) et la solidarit sont bien plus bafoues qu'avec un 49-3 qui emmne un texte direct au Snat, et met un gouvernement sur un sige jectable. Il faudra un 2me 49-3 pour qu'il passe dfinitivement, et le gouvernement veut viter a. 
> Je rappelle aussi que, le jour mme du dbat, avant mme que le 49-3 ne soit act, 2 textes allgs avaient t proposs mais la discussion n'tait pas possible. C'tait "retrait, retrait, retrait".


Le 49.3 est applicable une seule fois par an, heureusement!

Le gouvernement a surcharg son premier jet en prvision des allgements qui allaient tre demands. Mme aprs 2 allgements la loi travail n'allait qu'en de rare exception dans le sens du travail  proprement parl.





> Ce sont les responsables des manifestations qui doivent alors payer les dgts, pas  l'Etat ou aux personnes touches. Le pire c'est que, par exemple, pour la voiture brle la CGT/FO/FDG/NPA n'ont pas voulu condamner cet acte qui a failli occasionner des morts. Pour eux, c'est "normal" d'tre violent et ils comprennent.
> Une permanence PS a mme t attaque  l'arme  feu. 2 jours plus tt un responsable qui travaillait tard tait  l'exact endroit o une balle se serait alors loge dans sa tte. J'ai aussi entendu parler de "vols" de numros de tlphones, avec ensuite menaces aux familles de responsables PS. Dans les casseurs, il y a aussi des responsables des manifs "pacifiques".


Ouuuu une gentille mnagre de 50 ans qui suit bien l'actualit pro-patronat et pro-gouvernement omniprsente.
Je n'ai pas accs  Youtube tout de suite, mais je t'encourage  regarder le dernier "Mes chez contemporains" sur David Pujadas. Tu te rendras peut tre compte de ta situation.




> [...] de la "Dictature du Proltariat".


Merde alors, une dictature de la part de 90% de la population. Zut, cpabien. La dmocratie de 1%, c'est mieu parce que c'est la dmocratie!




> Pour ceux qui disent qu'il faut retirer la loi, c'est trop tard. Une loi de ce genre est ncessaire et demande par le "reste du monde", et si ce n'est pas la gauche qui la fait, la droite s'en chargera, en pire. 
> Enfin bon, quand plus personne n'aura de travail, que a dlocalisera  tout va, qu'aucun capitaux trangers ne viendront, que la France terminera dans un "simili-embargo"  la Cuba (la France sera la plus cher, personne n'achtera ou n'investira), il sera trop tard pour demander de l'aide  l'Etat.


La diffrence avec Cuba, c'est que globalement, la France a suffisamment de ressources naturelles pour vivre en autarcie. Peut tre pas avec tout les excs que la socit de consommation nous imposent, mais on a assez de territoire fertiles pour nourrir notre population, et a suffit bien a vivre heureux.




> Plus qu'une question de fond, c'est surtout que maintenant la situation est dangereuse. Retirer la loi impliquerait non seulement la dmission de ce gouvernement, mais, SURTOUT, elle crerait un dangereux prcdent ! Pour chaque loi qui dplat, on crerait l'anarchie  chaque fois, au lieu de chercher  discuter. Ce serait vivre dans la peur et amplifierait l'effet repoussoir de la France


Le gouvernement n'a pas voulu discut. La communication, a passe aussi par les ptitions.

Je suis plus dmocrate que rpublicain me dit-t-on souvent quand je parle politique parce qu' mon sens,  le peuple devrait tre moins reprsent (par ce parlement qui socialement ne reprsente personne, que ce soit en catgorie d'age, ou en catgorie socio-professionnelle, ce ne sont que des narques ventripotents qui ne connaissent que la politique et pas notre monde rl.)

Savais tu par exemple que la rgle pour modifier la constitution Franaise (Celle qui protge le citoyen du pouvoir), il faut normalement passer par un rfrendum et en cas exceptionnel, passer par l'assemble constituante et runir 60% des voies.
Figure toi que la constitution de la Ve rpublique a t modifi 24 fois, en passant une seule fois par le rfrendum qui est sens tre la rgle (pour le passage du septennat au quinquennat) 

Quand un rfrendum est finalement fait pour adopter la constitution europnne, dans la foule son rsultat est ignor.

Le gouvernement s'assoie en permanence sur ce que le peuple pense, en permanence.  depuis toujours, sans exception.

Forcment a irrite.

Forcment petit  petit on ne lui fait plus confiance.

----------


## LSMetag

> Gattaz est sur DVP!


Non, je suis Social Dmocrate, comme ce gouvernement. Humaniste, mais aussi pragmatique. Je pense juste  l'avenir c'est tout, je ne regarde pas juste mes pieds. Les patrons se sont engress quand Hollande a tent la politique de la demande. Une entreprise prive,  part le code du travail, c'est le Far West dedans, donc difficile d'obtenir des garanties. En dsespoir de cause, c'est une politique de l'offre avec une adaptation du code du travail par rapport  l'Europe (pour rester comptitifs), en essayant de garder un maximum d'acquis. mais je pense aux patrons de PME qui veulent embaucher mais qui ont peur parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas prendre leur calculette pour prvoir une ventuelle nouvelle crise, ou une procdure prudhommale injustifie (oui a existe, avec de bons avocats) qui pourraient couler l'entreprise. Combien  de PME ont coules lors de cette crise.

Toute personne qui entreprends quelque choses (rien qu'un voyage) regarde sur Mappy, la Mto, prvoit les impondrables,... et dcide de le faire ou non selon les donnes. Si un employeur de PME pas riche n'a pas de donnes ni de visibilit, osera-t-il tenter l'aventure de l'embauche ? J'ai vu plusieurs entreprises travailler volontairement en sous-effectifs, et les salaris n'avaient pas des super conditions de travail. 

Le jusqu'au boutisme de la CGT a abouti, par exemple,  la fermeture de Good Year. Est-ce mieux de perdre 100% des salaris au lieu de 33% (avec indemnisations) ?

Je suis fondamentalement de gauche. Je sais que la gauche et la droite sont 2 faces d'une mme pice. Il faut les 2 pour avoir une dmocratie qui tourne conomiquement et socialement. Je suis juste contre la btise humaine.




> Le 49.3 est applicable une seule fois par an, heureusement!


Belle btise. Michel ROCARD l'a utilis 28 fois, avec Mitterrand. Et je crois qu'il n'a t l que 3 ans.





> Le gouvernement a surcharg son premier jet en prvision des allgements qui allaient tre demands. Mme aprs 2 allgements la loi travail n'allait qu'en de rare exception dans le sens du travail  proprement parl.


Cette loi est principalement ddie  ceux qui n'ont pas de travail. Alors oui elle durcit les conditions de travail de ceux qui en ont (notamment par exemple en cas de "coups de feu" ou "coups de mou" et assouplit (un peu) le licenciements en fixant des cadres (par exemple empcher une entreprise d'organiser la faillite d'une de ses fillires) mais elle l pour la croissance et l'embauche. Plus de licenciements certes, mais plus d'embauche aussi. Certaines personnes pourront changer d'entreprises plus souvent. Mais le principe est de faciliter l'embauche, la cration d'entreprises et limiter les envies de dlocaliser. C'est une autre stratgie.

En Angleterre ou au Quebec c'est le paradis du travail. C'est plus dur que chez nous, mais il y a tout le temps du travail. Voil pourquoi les immigrants sont prts  perdre la vie  Calais pour aller en Angleterre, sans rester en France.





> Ouuuu une gentille mnagre de 50 ans qui suit bien l'actualit pro-patronat et pro-gouvernement omniprsente.
> Je n'ai pas accs  Youtube tout de suite, mais je t'encourage  regarder le dernier "Mes chez contemporains" sur David Pujadas. Tu te rendras peut tre compte de ta situation.


Je me rends bien compte. Je vois, de loin, les coulisses de ce gouvernement (y a des militants dans ma famille, je n'en fais pas partie). J'ai vu "Grand Angle" sur BFM qui parlait de la trouille des militants PS. Sur France Info, des journalistes trangers tmoignaient. Ils se sont rendus dans les manifestations, et ont parfois t pris  parti. C'est une journaliste Finlandaise qui a rapport les drapeaux URSS et Che Gevara. Il y a des vidos sur ce qui se passe dans ces manifs o on voit certaines personnes  visage dcouverts dmolir. Je vois les personnes demander le retrait de la loi, comme seule condition. Mais savent-ils ce qu'il y a dedans. Ils ne veulent mme pas ngocier.

Les Hotels/Resto et autres ont perdu 30% de leur clientle, souvent des trangers et risquent de mettre la cl sous la porte. En Italie, on a peur d'aller soutenir son quipe lors de l'Euro.




> Merde alors, une dictature de la part de 90% de la population. Zut, cpabien. La dmocratie de 1%, c'est mieu parce que c'est la dmocratie!


Aller au del du droit de grve, c'est hors la loi. Empcher les gens de faire ce qu'ils veulent dans le cadre de la loi, a l'est aussi. Venir chercher des manifestants dans les cinmas, c'est pas cool. Certains syndicalistes dans les assembles ne veulent plus faire grve pour des raisons financires ou autres. Mais c'est un vote  main leve. Y a  peine 50% qui sont ok, "allez hop on continue". Parmi ceux-l, y a ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire mal voir. Chacun sa conception de la dmocratie.




> La diffrence avec Cuba, c'est que globalement, la France a suffisamment de ressources naturelles pour vivre en autarcie. Peut tre pas avec tout les excs que la socit de consommation nous imposent, mais on a assez de territoire fertiles pour nourrir notre population, et a suffit bien a vivre heureux.


Tu es optimiste. La Suisse a les moyens de vivre en Autarcie car elle est un paradis fiscal. Pour avoir vcu avec une ex l-bas, t'as 10% de trs riches, les autres ne joignent pas les 2 bouts mme avec 2 boulots. Il nous arrivait le 20 du mois d'tre au pain et au fromage. L-bas, ils ont pratiquement pas de chaines de TV  eux. Les films au cin arrivent dans le meilleur des cas 3 mois aprs. Les distributeurs de billets de tram/bus/train ne rendent volontairement pas la monnaie. Tu dois faire l'appoint.
La Suisse n'a pas du tout la mme densit de population et superficie que la France !
Enfin, la France est l'un des 2 fondateurs de l'UE. Donc elle a des obligations.

Tu es bien utopique si tu penses qu'on peut renationnaliser ce qui a t privatis. Tu oublies que l'Etat a 90% de dettes (environ 2000 milliards d'). Nous n'avons quasiment pas d'argent  nous. C'est tout des emprunts et investissements  l'Etranger. Et ce depuis le trait de Maastrich, qui plafonnait la dette  66% du PIB. Mais avec Sarko et la crise, on est pass  90%. Et qui dit dettes dit taux d'intrts, donc augmentation de la dette si tu n'arrives pas  engranger plus de sous ou  dpenser moins. Donc l'Etat a besoin non seulement de moins dpenser, mais aussi de rcuprer plus d'argent avec les impts ou la TVA, ou encore d'amliorer son PIB et sa croissance en favorisant l'entreprenariat, la socit de consommation,...




> Le gouvernement n'a pas voulu discut. La communication, a passe aussi par les ptitions.


Le gouvernement a fait une erreur en pondant le texte sans consulter d'abord les partenaires sociaux. Ensuite il a trs bien ngoci avec la CFDT, CFTC, UNSA, CFECGT,... C'est que la CGT et FO qui ont demand sans discussion le retrait de la loi. Car l'inversion des normes est une hrsie pour eux. Ils auraient moins de pouvoir, alors que paradoxalement, en plus du vote des salaris, il faut une majorit de syndicats pour les accords. Mais a ce n'est pas dit. C'est surtout une question politique et idologique.

Les ptitions on en fait maintenant pour tout et n'importe quoi. Comme celle-ci :

https://www.change.org/p/le-d%C3%A9f...Xou%2BBL1bs%3D

Y a quoi comme demande l-dedans ? C'est une dnonciation c'est tout. Et il me semble d'accord qu'il a t prouv que cette vido avait t "orchestre".




> Je suis plus dmocrate que rpublicain me dit-t-on souvent quand je parle politique parce qu' mon sens,  le peuple devrait tre moins reprsent (par ce parlement qui socialement ne reprsente personne, que ce soit en catgorie d'age, ou en catgorie socio-professionnelle, ce ne sont que des narques ventripotents qui ne connaissent que la politique et pas notre monde rl.)


Je suis plus dmocrate aussi. Seulement je suis pragmatique aussi et tente d'tre objectif, quel que soit le ct o on se place. Je ne vois pas l'intrt de certains. Je vois l'intrt gnral. Et pour moi l'intrt gnral, c'est que la France se dveloppe pour qu'il n'y ait  terme plus de chmeurs, et que l'innovation avance. Qui dit plus de chmeur dit moins d'Assedics ou RSA pays par l'Etat. Qui dit plus d'argent pour l'Etat dit meilleurs services publics, possibilit de faire des lois sympas,...




> Savais tu par exemple que la rgle pour modifier la constitution Franaise (Celle qui protge le citoyen du pouvoir), il faut normalement passer par un rfrendum et en cas exceptionnel, passer par l'assemble constituante et runir 60% des voies.
> Figure toi que la constitution de la Ve rpublique a t modifi 24 fois, en passant une seule fois par le rfrendum qui est sens tre la rgle (pour le passage du septennat au quinquennat)


Tu oublies qu'il existe une autre faon de modifier la constitution. Il faut avoir les 3/5 des voix au congrs. Quand tu as une bonne majorit de dputs et de snateurs de ton bord, c'est pas trs dur. Le rfrendum, souvent, ne rpond pas  la question pose. Ici, si on demandait   suppression du Snat (maison de retraite des dputs), les gens rpondraient souvent "non", parce que pour eux a quivaudrait  "Etes vous pour ou contre Hollande ?" C'est malheureusement comme a. La culture politique est assez pauvre en France. On est dans l'motion et le court terme.




> Quand un rfrendum est finalement fait pour adopter la constitution europnne, dans la foule son rsultat est ignor.


Ca je n'ai pas apprci. Je me souviens, c'tait Sarkozy qui avait fait rcrire le trait Europen (sous une autre forme) aprs qu'il ait t refus, et l'a ensuite fait voter autrement que par rfrendum. Ca c'est inadmissible !




> Le gouvernement s'assoie en permanence sur ce que le peuple pense, en permanence.  depuis toujours, sans exception.
> 
> Forcment a irrite.
> 
> Forcment petit  petit on ne lui fait plus confiance.


Le gouvernement est l pour gouverner. Il est lu par une frange de la population. Beaucoup de lois sont issues de nos revendications. Pas plus tard que le 20 Mai, les Auxiliaires de Vie Sociale ont t rgularises en AESH (contrats moins prcaires). Tu as ce que tu peux faire avec tes caisses vides, les pressions de l'Europe et des lobbies, la conjoncture qui oblige des fois  des lois impopulaires pour pouvoir rebondir, la ngociation avec les partenaires sociaux qui parfois ne sont pas trs dous en ngociations et ne fournissent pas beaucoup d'ides (Loi Travail : 224 pages, propositions de la CGT : 4 pages, qui demandent en gros de raser gratis).

Donc en gros, soit tu contentes tes lecteurs en y allant direct. Soit tu fais comme Hollande, tu cherches le compromis, et tu mcontentes tout le monde.

Dernier petit truc. As-tu entendu les propositions de Juppe, le plus modr des Rpublicains ? Retrait des 35h, plafonnement des minimas sociaux, retraite  65 ans, suppression de l'ISF, gouvernement par ordonnance ( cause de cette crise, les rpublicains ont dcid de ne plus consulter les partenaires sociaux et de gouverner par ordonnances (le 49-3, c'est gentil  ct)... Je souligne que c'est le moins pire de la dizaine de candidats  la primaire.

Pour finir, l'Europe, l'Italie, l'Espagne, le Portugal, et la Grce en ce moment ont leur Loi Travail qui est pass ou est en cours. Bien que ces lois soient plus dures que la ntre, a n'a cr autant de problmes, loin de l. Est-ce parce qu'on n'a  la base plus d'acquis sociaux que les autres pays ?

EDIT : Je retire pour la Grce qui est extrmement mal en point,  tous les niveaux. Ils ont la "bienveillance" de l'Europe. Mais la population souffre beaucoup.

----------


## _Thomas

@LSMetag : Je suis globalement en dsaccord avec tout ton message et les arguments qu'il contient, mais tu as le mrite de dvelopper ton propos et sans agressivit, donc  :+1:  pour quilibrer un peu les ractions, et je me contenterai de ragir sur les points suivants.




> Pour ceux qui disent qu'il faut retirer la loi, c'est trop tard.


Non il n'est pas trop tard, c'est un rapport de force et seul l'avenir nous dira qui du gouvernement ou des syndicats de salaris finira par imposer ses conditions  l'autre (avec une troisime alternative qui soit consensuelle, chaque partie faisant des concessions, et donc  mes yeux une alternative perdante/perdante). Ceci dit je pense qu'on se dirige trs probablement vers une impasse (avec toutes les consquences imaginables) car aucune des deux parties n'a intrt  lcher : le gouvernement car sinon c'est 11 mois de chaos politique/social/probablement conomique + mme pas la peine de se prsenter en 2017, les syndicats de salaris car il y a des enjeux internes  ces organisations (ex: gueguerre CGT vs CFDT) et que cela serait vcu comme une trahison de la part de ceux qui soutiennent le mouvement. 




> Une loi de ce genre est ncessaire et demande par le "reste du monde", et si ce n'est pas la gauche qui la fait, la droite s'en chargera, en pire.


Jusqu' preuve du contraire, le "reste du monde" n'est pas souverain en France pour dcider des rgles politiques qui dterminent les conditions dans lesquelles nous existons. Il nous revient quand mme de droit le pouvoir de "choisir" et de construire collectivement la socit dans laquelle on souhaite vivre.
Ensuite je prends le risque de paratre caricatural mais la politique actuelle du PS et le PS lui-mme n'est pas de gauche : la politique applique actuellement par le gouvernement n'est pas de gauche et la droite "gouvernementale" n'aurait probablement jamais os faire ce que le PS fait actuellement (cf. ICI pour prciser le propos).




> Enfin bon, quand plus personne n'aura de travail, que a dlocalisera  tout va, qu'aucun capitaux trangers ne viendront, que la France terminera dans un "simili-embargo"  la Cuba (la France sera la plus cher, personne n'achtera ou n'investira), il sera trop tard pour demander de l'aide  ltat.


Il faudrait  mes yeux se poser plusieurs questions :
Quelles politiques ont t menes depuis 40 ans et quels effets ont-elles ports ? (cf. niveau du chmage, des ingalits de partage de la richesse, des impacts sur l'environnement, etc.)Ces effets indsirables sont-ils le rsultat d'un trs malheureux hasard ou plutt d'une analyse qui tait biaise ds le dpart et qui donc ne pouvait produire que des solutions inadquates qui expliquent la situation actuelle ?Quelles sont les particularits des pays dont la situation est meilleure ? N'est-ce pas justement les pays qui ont _moins_ fait ce que le "reste du monde" aurait aim qu'ils fassent ? (ex: la Suisse qui ne fait pas partie de la zone euro/de l'UE, la Sude, la Norvge, etc.)
Nous sommes 67 millions et notre pays dispose quand mme de tout un tas de particularits qui sont trs  mme de nous procurer des "avantages concurrentiels" certains dans une conomie mondialise, donc cessons d'agiter l'pouvantail du chantage  la mondialisation. Il y a quand mme tout un monde entre avoir certaines rticences face  la mondialisation (cf. les pays cits plus haut) et la Core du Nord nan ?  




> Plus qu'une question de fond, c'est surtout que maintenant la situation est dangereuse. Retirer la loi impliquerait non seulement la dmission de ce gouvernement, mais, SURTOUT, elle crerait un dangereux prcdent ! Pour chaque loi qui dplat, on crerait l'anarchie  chaque fois, au lieu de chercher  discuter. Ce serait vivre dans la peur et amplifierait l'effet repoussoir de la France


a rejoint ce que d'autres ont dj dit et ce je dis plus haut : la faute  qui ?
J'ai une fcheuse tendance  penser que dans un conflit qui oppose deux camps, le camp le "plus fort" a une forme de "responsabilit" dans l'issue du conflit. Quand je suis en position de force, je peux faire des concessions sur ma position car je suis capable de prendre du recul sur la situation gnrale, dans le cas contraire, je subis -passivement ou activement- le conflit qui m'est impose par l'autre partie et selon l'issue du conflit je subis aussi les conditions imposes par la partie adverse.
Dans le conflit actuel, je pense que le gouvernement tait en position de force et qu'on soit d'accord ou non avec cette premire ide, on ne pourra pas nier que c'est lui qui a dclench le conflit en proposant ce projet de loi avec le contenu qu'on lui connat. Les syndicats de salaris ont donc "subis" ce conflit, mais activement, en utilisant les moyens  leur disposition et en acceptant le rapport de force. Actuellement le gouvernement n'est plus vraiment en position de force et on en revient  ce que je disais au dbut de ce message, on est dans l'impasse.

P.S. J'ai vu ta rponse mais pour ne pas surcharger mon pav, je ragirai que sur sur les autres "loi travail" en Europe. Vas te renseigner rapidement sur les mesures daustrit en Grce et leurs consquences sur les suicides, les morts-ns, etc. Non ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne nous parle pas des consquences de ces lois mais seulement des rsultats sur le chmage, le PIB, etc que ces lois ne crent pas de problmes, tout au contraire.




> *1943* (en points) ! C'est l'anne dcisive du tournant de la guerre aprs que Hitler ait dcid stupidement d'envahir la Russie ( cette nouvelle mon grand-pre sautait de joie "_Ils sont foutus, ils sont foutus, Hitler n'a pas tudi l'histoire napolonienne, moi si !_".


Sauf erreur de ma part, Hitler avait prvu d'envahir la Russie 5 semaines plutt justement pour viter au maximum l'hiver mais qu'ils ont pris du retard en aller aider Mussolini qui galrait plus que prvu contre la rsistance grecque (cf. ICI). Et donc au final la bataille de Stalingrad a t dcisive mais elle aurait probablement t toute autre si les nazis taient arrivs sur place 5 semaines plus tt.

----------


## LSMetag

> @LSMetag : ...


Je ne quote pas mais je vais essayer d'tre concis dans ce que je pense tre juste. Aprs, chacun ses convictions.

Le gouvernement sait dj qu'il n'a aucune chance pour 2017. Ce qu'il fait, c'est principalement pour l'intrt gnral. Faire des 49-3 sans majorit solide, c'est trs risqu. Et puis qui aurait envie de se reprsenter pour bosser jour et nuit, dtest de partout ? La paye est l mais pour le rle d'un Prsident de la Rpublique (je rappelle qu'en dbut de mandat, il a rduit sa paye et de son gouvernement de 30%), elle n'est pas mirobolante. Un patron d'une grande entreprise gagne bien plus. Il se prsentera pour la forme, mais voila.
Y a des enjeux internes aux syndicats et d'autres internes  la gauches. A peu prs les mme. L'un veut se revendiquer la vrai gauche ou le vrai syndicat.

Le reste du monde a un peu tout le monde dans sa poche, si j'ose dire. La plupart des pays n'ont pas leur propre argent. C'est de l'argent prt par diverses institutions financires (FMI, BCE, Bruxelles,...) et d'autres investisseurs privs (comme BOLORRE pour Canal+). L'Etat n'a de capitaux que dans peu d'entreprises. Qui dit prts dit dettes. Qui dit argent pour faire fonctionner un pays dit qu'il faut donner assez de garanties pour qu'on accepte de nous prter de l'argent. C'est Maastrich, par GISCARD. Il y a des agences de notation partout dans le monde qui disent  ceux qui peuvent investir ou nous prter si on est de confiance ou pas. Donc on doit aussi tre correctement nots.
Tu vois  quel point une crise aux USA peut mettre le monde entier  terre ? Et c'tait pareil en 1929 (contexte o Hitler, malgr ses annes de prison et ses attentats, a t lu en 1933 avec un discours populiste et la propagande).
Tout est mondialis. Le monde entier est une machine avec des rouages difficilement dissociables.

Comme je l'ai dit, c'est la Social Dmocratie. La droite de la gauche. Le FMI estime que notre Loi Travail est un progrs mais "insuffisante". La droite n'aurait pas os le faire tout de suite, mais ce serait obligatoirement arriv, et en pire. Elle l'aurait peut-tre mme fait en catimini par ordonnance, en priodes de vacances, tard la nuit. Car ils sont quand mme proches du MEDEF. Regardez le programme de la droite pour 2017 et les amendements faits par le Snat (de Droite)  la loi travail.

Notre pays a un systme par rpartition qui fait qu'il subit un peu moins les crises mais peine plus  rebondir. En Allemagne, Shroder a fait sa "loi travail", plus dure que chez nous. Il n'a pas t rlu, mais tu vois comment se porte l'Allemagne ? Il n'y a pratiquement pas de chmage, mme s'il y a quand mme du chmage partiel qui permet de rester affili  une socit et de bosser en mme temps pour une autre. Ils viennent tout juste de crer un SMIC je crois. Je ne suis du tout pour l'abrogation du SMIC ! Il y a plus de pauvres qui ont un emploi c'est vrai, mais le cot de la vie est moins cher qu'en France, et la prcarit moins grande.

Je n'aime pas le Figaro, mais voila une explication relativement juste pour les pays nordiques : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...-zone-euro.php. Ils ont fait tout a avant nous, dans les annes 90 ! Et ils n'ont pas l'air de s'en plaindre. La Suisse c'est pareil. La population bosse comme des forcens, le cot de la vie est trs cher, le pays est plus petit que la France et non responsable de l'UE, et c'est un paradis fiscal qui lui permet de se financer grce aux banques et  l'vasion fiscale.

La faute  qui ? La faute  la mondialisation et au capitalisme. On est obligs de s'adapter pour survivre. Le gouvernement a fait sa loi en ce sens. Il aurait d tre plus pdagogique et d'abord consulter les partenaires sociaux. Il a fait beaucoup de concessions, si bien que la patronat trouve que la loi ne sert plus  rien.
La faute  qui ? Au monde entier et  ceux qui refusent de sortir du XIX/XXme sicle. C'est le mme genre que pour les catalogues ou journaux qui n'ont pas suivi le numrique, ou pas  temps. Ils sont dans la mouise. Et oui, a demande de rduire les dpenses dans les journaux papier pour les reporter sur le web. Si a avait t anticip, on aurait peut-tre pu reconvertir certains salaris au lieu de licencier.

Pour la Grce c'est sa faute. Elle rasait gratis et elle est entre dans l'Euro en falsifiant ses comptes. Ils ne payaient pas d'impts l-bas, roulaient en voiture de luxe, avaient une dette de 400% du PIB (emprunter sans dire qu'on a plus de sous et ne pas faire payer les gens pour faire croire que c'est la belle vie, tout en se servant dans la caisse). Alors oui, l'austrit est collossale et ultra dure. On compatit  la fois pour une frange de la population, mais on ne compatis pas pour ceux qui continuent de s'arranger pour ne pas payer les impts qui viennent d'tre instaurs... Oui il n'y avait pas de TVA avant, par exemple.
Tsypras, d'extrme gauche, a t oblig de dmissionner pour recrer un gouvernement moins  gauche, pour faire les rformes pour ne pas tre expuls de l'Europe. Etre expuls de l'Europe veut dire qu'on n'a plus de partenariat, qu'on ne leur prte plus de sous,...

----------


## yento

Il y a deux choses infiniment inutiles dans l'univers, le gouvernement franais  la ramasse qui fait semblant de passer des lois et les manifestations qui font semblant d'essayer de l'arrter, en ce qui concerne les manifestations je n'en ai pas encore la certitude.

----------


## _Thomas

> Ce qu'il fait, c'est principalement pour l'intrt gnral. Faire des 49-3 sans majorit solide, c'est trs risqu. Et puis qui aurait envie de se reprsenter pour bosser jour et nuit, dtest de partout ? La paye est l mais pour le rle d'un Prsident de la Rpublique (je rappelle qu'en dbut de mandat, il a rduit sa paye et de son gouvernement de 30%), elle n'est pas mirobolante. Un patron d'une grande entreprise gagne bien plus.


Je suis convaincu de la sincrit de l'engagement de tous les gens qui composent le personnel politique, ils pensent effectivement agir dans l'intrt gnral etc. Cependant je suis de ceux qui pensent que ces gens-l ont une vision biaise de la ralit car ils viennent grosso modo des mmes milieux sociologiques, ils font grosso modo les mmes tudes, ils font (presque) tous l'ENA, ils vivent entre eux, ils ctoient des gens qui leur ressemblent et qui pensent comme eux. Au final on ne peut pas s'tonner que les solutions proposes par ces gens-l soient en dcalage complet avec la ralit des autres, par autres j'entends tous ceux dont le parcours socio-biographique n'a rien  voir avec celui des politiques, tous ceux qui n'ont pas la mme vie, et donc au final tous ceux qui vivent une ralit toute autre que celles des lites (sans tomber dans une haine anti-lites primaires).




> [...] Qui dit argent pour faire fonctionner un pays dit qu'il faut donner assez de garanties pour qu'on accepte de nous prter de l'argent. C'est Maastrich, par GISCARD. Il y a des agences de notation partout dans le monde qui disent  ceux qui peuvent investir ou nous prter si on est de confiance ou pas. Donc on doit aussi tre correctement nots.


Dans un systme ou les capacits de financement des tats sont soumises uniquement aux marchs oui, mais libre  chacun de juger cette situation inacceptable et de vouloir en changer, par exemple en retrouvant une souverainet montaire qui rattrapait de limiter l'efficacit du chantage  la notation. Il faut toujours partir du principe que nos institutions sont des constructions sociales qui ont t ralises par les tres humains, donc elles pourront de la mme manire tre transformes ou dtruites par les tre humains. a vaut pour Maastricht, le statut de la BCE, l'Euro, etc.





> Tu vois  quel point une crise aux USA peut mettre le monde entier  terre ? Et c'tait pareil en 1929 (contexte o Hitler, malgr ses annes de prison et ses attentats, a t lu en 1933 avec un discours populiste et la propagande).
> Tout est mondialis. Le monde entier est une machine avec des rouages difficilement dissociables.


Justement alors, pourquoi nous efforcer  maintenir un systme qu'on sait fragile et bancal (cf. les crises rcurrentes depuis les annes 70), dpendant des USA, source de tensions entre les pays (mme  l'intrieur de la zone euro avec le dumping social/fiscal), tout sauf prenne (cf. les impacts sur l'environnement), etc. ? Il faut ne pas se raconter d'histoire et uvrer pour crer les conditions de possibilit de ce qu'on souhaite voir exister, sinon on continuera  subir plus qu' agir. Le fait que le monde soit une machine complexe ne doit pas justifier qu'on n'essaye pas de comprendre comment elle marche, s'en remettre aux "experts" en tout genre est catastrophique, on le constate tous les jours.




> Comme je l'ai dit, c'est la Social Dmocratie. La droite de la gauche. Le FMI estime que notre Loi Travail est un progrs mais "insuffisante". La droite n'aurait pas os le faire tout de suite, mais ce serait obligatoirement arriv, et en pire. Elle l'aurait peut-tre mme fait en catimini par ordonnance, en priodes de vacances, tard la nuit. Car ils sont quand mme proches du MEDEF. Regardez le programme de la droite pour 2017 et les amendements faits par le Snat (de Droite)  la loi travail.


D'o classer " gauche" le PS est un non-sens. Je ne partage pas ton fatalisme que je rsumerai en "on tait oblig de faire a, tout le monde le fait et si on ne l'avait pas fait les suivants auraient fait pire" (je caricature mais c'est l'ide). Actuellement si le projet de loi est adopt, la droite va probablement gagner en 2017 et qu'est-ce qui les empchera de continuer sur la lance ? Pas grand chose.
Je suis adepte de juger sur la base des effets produits, qu'importe les tiquettes des uns et des autres etc, donc sur cette base l le projet de loi actuel est indsirable et doit tre combattu, qu'importe les calculs des futures chances lectorales etc. On ne joue pas la montre quand on fait de la politique.




> Notre pays a un systme par rpartition qui fait qu'il subit un peu moins les crises mais peine plus  rebondir. En Allemagne, Shroder a fait sa "loi travail", plus dure que chez nous. Il n'a pas t rlu, mais tu vois comment se porte l'Allemagne ? Il n'y a pratiquement pas de chmage, mme s'il y a quand mme du chmage partiel qui permet de rester affili  une socit et de bosser en mme temps pour une autre. Ils viennent tout juste de crer un SMIC je crois. Je ne suis du tout pour l'abrogation du SMIC ! Il y a plus de pauvres qui ont un emploi c'est vrai, mais le cot de la vie est moins cher qu'en France, et la prcarit moins grande.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes arguments, l'Allemagne est le faux bon exemple : le chmage est bas mais comment est-il calcul ? est-ce qu'on peut se fliciter de diminuer le taux de chmage quand ceux qui ont un emploi ne peuvent pas vivre de leur travail ? (cf. ICI ou ICI).





> Je n'aime pas le Figaro, mais voila une explication relativement juste pour les pays nordiques : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...-zone-euro.php.


Justement les pays nordiques, exemple la Sude, ont la matrise de leur monnaie, ce n'est dj pas rien ! Ensuite en regardant un peu leur systme de retraite, le niveau des pensions est en partie index sur la situation conomique, donc en cas de crise ou de tassement de la croissance (qui peut encore croire  la croissance sans fin et/ou  tre pargn par les crises systmiques dans une conomie mondialise et donc inter-dpendante) une partie des pensions saute immdiatement, c'est acceptable a ? Quel est le niveau de prlvement obligatoires l-bas ? Quel est le niveau de service public ?
 en 



> La faute  qui ? La faute  la mondialisation et au capitalisme. On est obligs de s'adapter pour survivre. Le gouvernement a fait sa loi en ce sens. Il aurait d tre plus pdagogique et d'abord consulter les partenaires sociaux. Il a fait beaucoup de concessions, si bien que la patronat trouve que la loi ne sert plus  rien.
> La faute  qui ? Au monde entier et  ceux qui refusent de sortir du XIX/XXme sicle. C'est le mme genre que pour les catalogues ou journaux qui n'ont pas suivi le numrique, ou pas  temps. Ils sont dans la mouise. Et oui, a demande de rduire les dpenses dans les journaux papier pour les reporter sur le web. Si a avait t anticip, on aurait peut-tre pu reconvertir certains salaris au lieu de licencier.


S'adapter oui, mais  quel cot ?
Sans r-utiliser le vocabulaire de la "faute" que je n'apprcie pas, je pense encore une fois qu'il faut juger chaque situation en comprenant quelles causes provoquent quels effets, et se demander si ces effets sont dsirables ou non. SI la rponse est non,  nous de comprendre qu'est-ce qui a rendu possible l'existence/l'apparition de ces causes et ensuite comment est-ce qu'on peut agir sur ces conditions pour les rendre moins compatibles avec l'apparition des causes qui provoquent les effets indsirables.
Il y a quelque chose de tragique dans le fait de constater que nous, les tres humains, avons autant de difficult pour organiser collectivement nos vies d'une manire qui se irait dans le sens d'une utopie harmonieuse, alors mme que presque tout ce qui nous en loigne, est le rsultat de faits humains.




> Pour la Grce c'est sa faute. Elle rasait gratis et elle est entre dans l'Euro en falsifiant ses comptes. Ils ne payaient pas d'impts l-bas, roulaient en voiture de luxe, avaient une dette de 400% du PIB (emprunter sans dire qu'on a plus de sous et ne pas faire payer les gens pour faire croire que c'est la belle vie, tout en se servant dans la caisse). Alors oui, l'austrit est colossale et ultra dure. On compatit  la fois pour une frange de la population, mais on ne compatis pas pour ceux qui continuent de s'arranger pour ne pas payer les impts qui viennent d'tre instaurs... Oui il n'y avait pas de TVA avant, par exemple.
> Tsypras, d'extrme gauche, a t oblig de dmissionner pour recrer un gouvernement moins  gauche, pour faire les rformes pour ne pas tre expuls de l'Europe. tre expuls de l'Europe veut dire qu'on n'a plus de partenariat, qu'on ne leur prte plus de sous,...


Encore une fois le vocabulaire de la responsabilit m'est tranger, mais je poserai les questions suivantes pour te rpondre :
La faute de la Grce ?De ses lites corrompues qui ont fraud pour la faire rentrer dans l'Euro ? (sachant que ces gens-l n'ont jamais subi les consquences de l'austrit qu'ils ont provoque)Des banques d'affaires qui ont assist/particip/amorc ces dmarches de fraudes et de manire intresse ? (pas de bnvolat  ce niveau)Est-ce que c'est a notre conception de la fraternit entre les pays membres ? (faire payer  tout un peuple le prix des fraudes de ses lites alors que ces mmes lites ne sont pas sanctionnes d'aucune faon)
Par contre je suis d'accord sur le fait que Tsipras s'est compltement couch devant les instances politiques de l'Eurozone d'une part, et d'autre part devant les armateurs de luxe et l'glise qui se sont dbrouills pour dfendre leurs intrts personnels avant de penser  l'effort collectif, et donc de fait qu'il a trahit ceux qui l'avaient soutenus lors des lections/rfrendum.

----------


## LSMetag

> Je suis convaincu de la sincrit de l'engagement de tous les gens qui composent le personnel politique, ils pensent effectivement agir dans l'intrt gnral etc. Cependant je suis de ceux qui pensent que ces gens-l ont une vision biaise de la ralit car ils viennent grosso modo des mmes milieux sociologiques, ils font grosso modo les mmes tudes, ils font (presque) tous l'ENA, ils vivent entre eux, ils ctoient des gens qui leur ressemblent et qui pensent comme eux. Au final on ne peut pas s'tonner que les solutions proposes par ces gens-l soient en dcalage complet avec la ralit des autres, par autres j'entends tous ceux dont le parcours socio-biographique n'a rien  voir avec celui des politiques, tous ceux qui n'ont pas la mme vie, et donc au final tous ceux qui vivent une ralit toute autre que celles des lites (sans tomber dans une haine anti-lites primaires).


Je suis d'accord ils font au mieux mais ils sont souvent en dcallage avec la ralit du terrain. Beaucoup n'ont jamais travaill ou ce n'est pas leur branche. Il y a des exceptions comme Stephane LEFOLLE pour l'agriculture, Bernard CAZENEUVE pour l'intrieur ou Emmanuel MACRON pour l'conomie. Ils font au mieux avec ce qu'ils savent, entendent ou voient, et la logique.





> Dans un systme ou les capacits de financement des tats sont soumises uniquement aux marchs oui, mais libre  chacun de juger cette situation inacceptable et de vouloir en changer, par exemple en retrouvant une souverainet montaire qui rattrapait de limiter l'efficacit du chantage  la notation. Il faut toujours partir du principe que nos institutions sont des constructions sociales qui ont t ralises par les tres humains, donc elles pourront de la mme manire tre transformes ou dtruites par les tre humains. a vaut pour Maastricht, le statut de la BCE, l'Euro, etc.
> 
> Justement alors, pourquoi nous efforcer  maintenir un systme qu'on sait fragile et bancal (cf. les crises rcurrentes depuis les annes 70), dpendant des USA, source de tensions entre les pays (mme  l'intrieur de la zone euro avec le dumping social/fiscal), tout sauf prenne (cf. les impacts sur l'environnement), etc. ? Il faut ne pas se raconter d'histoire et uvrer pour crer les conditions de possibilit de ce qu'on souhaite voir exister, sinon on continuera  subir plus qu' agir. Le fait que le monde soit une machine complexe ne doit pas justifier qu'on n'essaye pas de comprendre comment elle marche, s'en remettre aux "experts" en tout genre est catastrophique, on le constate tous les jours.


Crois-moi que j'aimerais bien le changer ce systme ! Ce qui est sr, c'est que l'Autarcie n'est pas possible pour la plupart des pays. Mais j'aimerais un capitalisme beaucoup plus rgul, moins libral. C'est la libralisation  outrance qui a entran la concurrence entre tous les pays. Les agriculteurs en font les frais par exemple. La suppression des quotas de vente a fait que tout le monde peut vendre et produire comme il veut. Chez nous, on produit plus cher qu'en Allemagne ou en Espagne parce qu'on a des normes sanitaires et plus de taxes diverses (ce n'est pas la France que je critique, c'est les autres pays). Ils produisent moins cher, les transformateurs prennent chez les moins chers, et donc c'est leur produit qui sera en supermarch. Pour couler leurs stocks, les agriculteurs franais doivent aligner les prix sur la concurrence, et finalement vendent  perte. La seule alternative, c'est le Bio et les circuits courts, mais peu s'y reconvertissent, vu qu'ils ont des crdits sur le dos.
A part dcision de Bruxelles (tu crois que les pays gagnants vont vouloir revenir en arrire ?), l'Etat ne peut que proposer une reprise de leur dette et une reconversion...

Le seul moyen de regagner un peu de souverainet, c'est de dvelopper de nouveaux savoir-faire, non copiables (brevets), et qui se vendraient bien. C'est pour a que l'Etat mise pas mal sur l'investissement pour l'innovation et les StartUp.

Changer ce modle, on voudrait bien. Mais a va prendre beaucoup de temps et se faire par tapes. La France ne peut pas dire comme a "je quitte l'Europe", d'une part parce qu'elle est cogrante et l'Europe serait foutue, d'autre part parce qu'elle n'a pas assez de fonds propres actuellement pour y prtendre. Toute l'Europe (voire le monde) va faire pression sur la France,  coup de diplomatie, menaces et tout a, simplement pour ne pas laisser la France provoquer une nouvelle crise mondiale. D'autres pays pas trs sympas (comme la Chine, la Hongrie,...) pourraient mme en venir aux armes. Il y aura toujours des connards qui essaieront de zigouiller celui qui veut rvolutionner les choses (Lutherking, Kennedy, l'ancien prsident d'Isral qui allait russir un processus de paix avec la Palestine,...)
La transition doit se faire avec tout le monde. Et ce sera long vu les intrts divergents de tous. Et il ne faudra pas lcher, mme sous la menace. Mais voila les menaces doivent tre grables.

Quand tout tait nationalis, on pouvait faire la rvolution et changer de rgime. Maintenant qu'on a pratiquement plus d'argent  nous et qu'on est scruts par tous les pays du monde et les lobbies, a ne peut plus marcher comme a.




> D'o classer " gauche" le PS est un non-sens. Je ne partage pas ton fatalisme que je rsumerai en "on tait oblig de faire a, tout le monde le fait et si on ne l'avait pas fait les suivants auraient fait pire" (je caricature mais c'est l'ide). Actuellement si le projet de loi est adopt, la droite va probablement gagner en 2017 et qu'est-ce qui les empchera de continuer sur la lance ? Pas grand chose.
> Je suis adepte de juger sur la base des effets produits, qu'importe les tiquettes des uns et des autres etc, donc sur cette base l le projet de loi actuel est indsirable et doit tre combattu, qu'importe les calculs des futures chances lectorales etc. On ne joue pas la montre quand on fait de la politique.


Tu as raison, il n'est pas prouv que la droite ne continuera pas sur cette lance. Mais peut-tre aussi que a va stopper un peu le processus, vu que Hollande se sera sali les mains  leur place (les chances lectorales). Ou alors a permettra une "transition" plus en douceur pour la suite.
Une loi qui fait voluer le code du travail est ncessaire, a c'est sr. C'est de la logique et du pragmatisme. Sa rigidit et sa complexit (3500 pages !) sont la principale raison de la frilosit des entreprises franaises ou trangres, et des investisseurs. C'est dplorable, mais on ne peut qu'inciter les entreprises  embaucher ou les gens  investir. On ne peut pas les obliger.
Par exemple pour le quota de 6% minimum de travailleurs handicaps, beaucoup d'entreprises prfrent payer les amendes (certaines ont le chiffre d'affaire d'un pays).

Si elles ont trop de contraintes en France, les entreprises peuvent facilement s'exiler. Elles le font dj largement en Inde, au Magreb ou en Chine, o les travailleurs sont des esclaves (ils appelles a l'offshore). Ils le font aussi en Espagne (c'est appel NearShore). Ou des entreprises trangres (Microsoft,...) dcident de ne pas crer de filiales Franaises. Et l, pas d'emploi ! Pas d'emploi = pas de pouvoir d'achat. Pas de pouvoir d'achat = moins de commandes. Moins de commandes = chmage technique donc licenciements,... C'est une boucle qui touche tout le monde. La plupart des grosses entreprises ont leur sige en Irlande, qui a un trs taux trs faible d'imposition. C'est logique, mme si ce n'est pas de la philanthropie.





> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes arguments, l'Allemagne est le faux bon exemple : le chmage est bas mais comment est-il calcul ? est-ce qu'on peut se fliciter de diminuer le taux de chmage quand ceux qui ont un emploi ne peuvent pas vivre de leur travail ? (cf. ICI ou ICI).


Oui l'Allemagne n'est pas le meilleur exemple. C'est un autre concept. Je l'ai dit, les travailleurs sont pauvres, mais il y a des trucs (comme le chmage partiel) qui leur permettent d'tre rattache  une entreprise, qui pourra les remettre  temps complet quand le besoin sera de nouveau l. Un "SMIC" est en train d'tre cr donc a limitera dj la misre. Il n'y a actuellement pas de salaire minimum en Allemagne.
Je ne suis pas sr, mais je crois par contre qu'en cas de chmage partiel, on peut cumuler plusieurs jobs pour compenser.

Le plus important  mes yeux, c'est de dire "je travaille pour telle entreprise", mme si les conditions actuelles sont dfavorables. Car a veut dire que tu es rattach  cette entreprise et que tu as malgr tout ton poste.
La-bas, c'est un gouvernement d'union nationale qui fonctionne bien et qui discute,  l'oppos de chez nous.




> Justement les pays nordiques, exemple la Sude, ont la matrise de leur monnaie, ce n'est dj pas rien ! Ensuite en regardant un peu leur systme de retraite, le niveau des pensions est en partie index sur la situation conomique, donc en cas de crise ou de tassement de la croissance (qui peut encore croire  la croissance sans fin et/ou  tre pargn par les crises systmiques dans une conomie mondialise et donc inter-dpendante) une partie des pensions saute immdiatement, c'est acceptable a ? Quel est le niveau de prlvement obligatoires l-bas ? Quel est le niveau de service public ?
>  en 
> 
> S'adapter oui, mais  quel cot ?
> Sans r-utiliser le vocabulaire de la "faute" que je n'apprcie pas, je pense encore une fois qu'il faut juger chaque situation en comprenant quelles causes provoquent quels effets, et se demander si ces effets sont dsirables ou non. SI la rponse est non,  nous de comprendre qu'est-ce qui a rendu possible l'existence/l'apparition de ces causes et ensuite comment est-ce qu'on peut agir sur ces conditions pour les rendre moins compatibles avec l'apparition des causes qui provoquent les effets indsirables.
> Il y a quelque chose de tragique dans le fait de constater que nous, les tres humains, avons autant de difficult pour organiser collectivement nos vies d'une manire qui se irait dans le sens d'une utopie harmonieuse, alors mme que presque tout ce qui nous en loigne, est le rsultat de faits humains.


Et oui, cette utopie harmonieuse, on en rve. Mais la nature humaine et ce qu'est devenue la civilisation complexifie grandement cet objectif. C'est avec le mandat d'Hollande (qui est un homme de gauche) que j'ai compris que l'idalisme tait mis  mal par le monde entier. Il faut alors tre pragmatique, tout en gardant nos idaux et avancer par petits pas.

Il faut s'adapter, en sacrifiant le moins possible notre modle social. C'est d'autant plus dur qu'on volue depuis longtemps dans un modle trs social et protecteur. C'est trs bien a fait de nous le pays des droits de l'homme. Le problme c'est qu'on est comme Bambie au milieu d'une meute de Lions. Donc il faut trouver moyen de crer une chimre qui sera au niveau et gardera l'essentiel de notre philosophie. Des concessions sont invitables. La vie est comme a. Certains ne veulent en faire aucune et refusent toute ngociations, sans penser  leur avenir. Ailleurs ils ont moins d'acquis et de droits  perdre, d'o le fait que a passe mieux. 

Ailleurs ils ont certainement pas notre qualit de service publics ou nos aides sociales. Pour eux c'est normal. Pas pour nous. 
Une bonne nouvelle quand mme, c'est qu' partir de 2018, on va enfin payer l'impt  la source. C'est  dire directement sur nos fiches de paye, pas avec 1 an de retard, ce qui est trs douloureux quand on a perdu son emploi.




> Encore une fois le vocabulaire de la responsabilit m'est tranger, mais je poserai les questions suivantes pour te rpondre :
> La faute de la Grce ?De ses lites corrompues qui ont fraud pour la faire rentrer dans l'Euro ? (sachant que ces gens-l n'ont jamais subi les consquences de l'austrit qu'ils ont provoque)Des banques d'affaires qui ont assist/particip/amorc ces dmarches de fraudes et de manire intresse ? (pas de bnvolat  ce niveau)Est-ce que c'est a notre conception de la fraternit entre les pays membres ? (faire payer  tout un peuple le prix des fraudes de ses lites alors que ces mmes lites ne sont pas sanctionnes d'aucune faon)
> Par contre je suis d'accord sur le fait que Tsipras s'est compltement couch devant les instances politiques de l'Eurozone d'une part, et d'autre part devant les armateurs de luxe et l'glise qui se sont dbrouills pour dfendre leurs intrts personnels avant de penser  l'effort collectif, et donc de fait qu'il a trahit ceux qui l'avaient soutenus lors des lections/rfrendum.


Justement, on en est au 4me plan de financement de la Grce o on reprend une partie de sa dette. Donc la fraternit des membres est l. Dans tout pays, il y a des lites qui font payer au peuple leur connerie. Heureusement ils finissent par tre condamns, mais tard...
Tous les pays sont interconnects en Europe. Donc si l'un flanche, a cre une contagion. Ce n'est pas un manque de solidarit que de vouloir aussi empcher l'effondrement d'autres pays. Il fallait que la Grce montre de la bonne volont pour qu'on soit bienveillants. C'est le cas et on l'aide.
Quand Tsipras est arriv au pouvoir la premire fois, a a cr une crise boursire qui a destabilise encore plus l'Europe. C'est pour a maintenant qu'on fait trs attention  ceux qu'on fait entrer dans l'Euro maintenant, comme pour la Turquie.

----------


## renoo

> Justement les pays nordiques, exemple la Sude, ont la matrise de leur monnaie, ce n'est dj pas rien ! Ensuite en regardant un peu leur systme de retraite, le niveau des pensions est en partie index sur la situation conomique, donc en cas de crise ou de tassement de la croissance (qui peut encore croire  la croissance sans fin et/ou  tre pargn par les crises systmiques dans une conomie mondialise et donc inter-dpendante) une partie des pensions saute immdiatement, c'est acceptable a ?


Oui cela me semble tout  fait normal que si la situation conomique est mauvaise alors les pensions baissent. Il y a un gateau  se partager entre tous (salaris, retraits, indpendants, capitalistes). Pourquoi si la taille du gateau baisse la part des retraits doit rester fixe en montant. Pex dans la fonction publique, le point d'indice est rest bloqu pendant des annes alors les pensions continuaient elles  suivre l'inflation : on se retrouve avec des actifs qui sont sensiblement moins pays que les retraits qui sont de fait des rentiers ; et je ne parle mme pas des ingalits de patrimoine (et donc de rente capitalistique) entre retraits et actifs.

----------


## Zirak

@LSMetag :

je ne vais pas rebondir sur tous les points, trop de pav tue le pav.

quelques remarques : 

1)
Je suis toujours tout oue de savoir, qu'est-ce qui, dans cette loi, va crer autant d'emplois que a ? Et surtout comment tu peux en tre sr ? Car affirmer que cela va arriver c'est une chose, mais dans la ralit, ce n'est pas forcment pareil, encore une fois, il suffit de voir le CICE

=> Contre la mise en place du CICE, le MEDEF s'tait engager  crer 1 million d'emploi. (a c'est la partie :"la loi travail va crer pleins de boulots")
=> Dans la ralit, le chmage a encore augment, et cela a t une des meilleurs annes pour les dividendes des actionnaires. (a c'est la partie : "ceux qui ont dj un travail vont voir leurs conditions de travail devenir quivalente  celles d'un pakistanais").


D'ailleurs c'est totalement illogique de dire que cela va crer de l'emploi, si on baisse les salaires de ceux qui ont un boulot, en plus tu l'as dit toi mme ! 




> Pas d'emploi = pas de pouvoir d'achat. Pas de pouvoir d'achat = moins de commandes. Moins de commandes = chmage technique donc licenciements


Baisse de salaires = moins de pouvoir d'achat. Moins de pouvoir d'achat = moins de commandes. Moins de commande = chmage technique donc licenciements.

Et aprs tu nous dis que cela va crer pleins d'emplois ?  ::aie:: 


2)Je ragis juste  cela car cela m'a fait sourire :

Oui, moi prsident, j'ai diminu ma rmunration de 30%.
Oui, moi casses-toi pov' con, je l'avais augment de 150% le mandat d'avant.   :;): 


3)Tu parles des patrons de PME sans visibilit.

Encore une fois, rien ne les oblige  embaucher en CDI, t'as pas de visibilit, tu prends un CDD, ou un intrim. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de compliqu la dedans ? Encore une fois, le patron qui prends des CDI si il n'a pas de visibilit, est-il vraiment un bon patron ? Et devrait-il rester patron ? 

Je l'ai dit prcdemment, tu peux avoir les ides, ou les fonds pour crer une entreprise, ce n'est pas pour autant, que tu seras apte  la diriger et la faire tourner. Tout le monde n'a pas les capacits d'tre patron. Donc il faut aussi finir par s'avouer que non, tout n'est pas la faute du code du travail franais. Les patrons, c'est comme tous les autres postes, il y en a qui font bien leur travail, d'autres non, je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait sacrifier tous les salaris pour rattraper le manque de comptence de certains patrons. 


4)


> Justement, on en est au 4me plan de financement de la Grce o on reprend une partie de sa dette.


Source ? 

Moi le dernier article que j'ai lu, dat du 25 mai, parle de fonds dbloqus en plus (d'ailleurs ce n'est pas un 4me plan de financement, mais la suite du 3me qui tait bloqu), avec en effet quelques allgement sur la dure de remboursement ou autres, mais tout a contre de nouvelles mesures d'austrit. 

Ils ont lch un peu de mou mais n'ont pas rduit le montant total il me semble, c'est juste histoire que la Grce ne soit pas compltement en dfaut de paiement et puisse continuer de payer (bah oui pendant ce temps l, ceux qui ont prt continue de percevoir les intrts).

Et puis ne nous voilons pas la face, il n'y a que moi qui voit le lien dans le fait que l'Europe lche un peu de mou  la Grce  ce moment l ? Bah oui, un Grexit, juste pendant la priode de vote du Brexit, a aurait peut-tre chang le vote de certains.


5)Tu parles de mondialisation, et de concurrences des autres pays. Mais le patron de PME de la vido que j'avais mis, voquait justement cela, avec ce qui arrive dans la loi travail :

- son concurrent franais, pourra tirer les salaires vers le bas (mme si c'est pour arriver en dessous du code du travail), pour tre plus comptitif que lui, du coup, il devrait lui-mme tir ses salaires pour rester dans la course, on se fera concurrence au sein mme du pays, et les seuls qui en ptiront, ce seront les salaris. Au moins le code du travail actuel, impose un nombre de rgles identiques  toutes les entreprises franaises.

Enfin bref, je suis d'accord avec toi, sur certains points, comme par exemple la rforme du code du travail, mais pas de cette faon l, et surtout, mme si on le simplifie, le code du travail ne doit pas passer aprs les accords d'entreprises, cela doit tre le socle minimal pour tout le monde. Si on veut faire mieux, on peut, mais on ne peut pas faire pire. Bref, le contraire de ce qui est propos ici.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Misre je quitte cette discussion quelques heures, et un nouveau discoureur (bien meilleur que moi soi dit en passant  ::applo:: ) arrive dans notre pitfight !
J'espre avoir un jour votre capacit  argumenter de faon si claire et documente, avec des connaissances  l'appui !

Je sais mme pas par o commencer ... vous avez t trop prolixes !





> Encore une fois le vocabulaire de la responsabilit m'est tranger, mais je poserai les questions suivantes pour te rpondre :
> La faute de la Grce ?De ses lites corrompues qui ont fraud pour la faire rentrer dans l'Euro ? (sachant que ces gens-l n'ont jamais subi les consquences de l'austrit qu'ils ont provoque)Des banques d'affaires qui ont assist/particip/amorc ces dmarches de fraudes et de manire intresse ? (pas de bnvolat  ce niveau)Est-ce que c'est a notre conception de la fraternit entre les pays membres ? (faire payer  tout un peuple le prix des fraudes de ses lites alors que ces mmes lites ne sont pas sanctionnes d'aucune faon)
> Par contre je suis d'accord sur le fait que Tsipras s'est compltement couch devant les instances politiques de l'Eurozone d'une part, et d'autre part devant les armateurs de luxe et l'glise qui se sont dbrouills pour dfendre leurs intrts personnels avant de penser  l'effort collectif, et donc de fait qu'il a trahit ceux qui l'avaient soutenus lors des lections/rfrendum.


Je ne me permettrai pas de faire semblant de connatre le sujet, j'en sais rien du tout,  part une chose : ma grand-mre me racontait souvent que quand elle avait fait son voyage en Grce il y donc au moins 30 ans, elle avait remarqu que beaucoup de maisons avaient un toit, comment dire, ... incomplet ! Un citoyen lambda lui a donc expliqu que beaucoup de grecs faisaient a pour viter de payer une taxe d'habitation, taxe qui n'avait plus lieu d'tre si ledit toit ne recouvrait pas toute la maison !
De cette anectode l j'en ai retir l'ide que la fraude en Grce n'tait pas l'appanage des lites  ::frenchy::  . MAIS je reste prudent, je ne veux pas jeter la pierre ni faire des amalgames  partir d'une histoire qui a 30ans... sans l'exclure  ::mrgreen:: 

Parce que d'une certaine manire, surtout en dmocratie, j'ai tendance  penser que la mdiocrit des hommes au pouvoir est fonction de celle des citoyens : thoriquement a me semble pas si illogique que a vu qu'on les lit en grande partie par une sorte de show qui se veut sducteur, o tout passe par les grands discours et les mesures que beaucoup savent inenvisageables. Rien qu' voir la monte du front national en France, a m'attriste beaucoup de me dire que quasi un quart des franais a perdu la tte...


LSMetag je suis globalement d'accord avec ton propos qui est de faire un constat froid et pragmatique rsum trs rapidement par "sauvons les meubles !", mais avec plus d'hsitation.
Je partage vos avis  vous 2, nos dirigeants actuels, vu leur situation qui ne doit pas rendre leur job le plus gratifiant au monde, doivent sincrement voir cette loi comme une solution  la France de demain.
Mais pour moi il est effectivement illusoire de penser pouvoir rformer de faon si profonde la France qu'on pourrait parler de rvolution, quand on est  ce point accroch au systme conomique et financier mondial : on peut clamer notre indpendance, les banques mondiales n'oublieront pas nos dettes, et on ne les fera pas disparatre par magie.

Une refonte totale de notre faon de penser la socit est de plus en plus ncessaire, et elle passe par la destruction de ce libralisme conomique et financier qui attache tout le monde ensemble. Mais la pomme n'est pas encore assez pourrie, il faut un changement  l'chelle mondiale,et pour a il faudrait une grogne mondiale pour pouvoir tout remettre en question 

Comme le disent certains financiers trs froidement, nos politiques aujourd'hui essaient juste de concilier une approbation citoyenne avec une pression des marchs financiers mondiaux : du fait de leurs dettes, de l'impact conomique que les trangers peuvent avoir sur un pays, les gouvernements ont une marge de manoeuvre qui diminue d'anne en anne.

Une chronique conomique (relativement) rcente sur la radio france culture expliquait que les 10 plus puissantes banques du mondes possdent  elle seules en capital 7 fois le PIB mondial. Et les invits du plateau de t'expliquer unanimement que ces banques sont pleines de placements malsains qui menacent de dclencher la prochaine crise conomique mondiale d'ici peu. Car tous ces acteurs conomiques sont li : si un pays s'croule (la grce) ou si une banque s'croule (subprime ?) tout le reste les suit dans la chute.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> @LSMetag :
> 
> 
> 1)
> Je suis toujours tout oue de savoir, qu'est-ce qui, dans cette loi, va crer autant d'emplois que a ? Et surtout comment tu peux en tre sr ? Car affirmer que cela va arriver c'est une chose, mais dans la ralit, ce n'est pas forcment pareil, encore une fois, il suffit de voir le CICE
> 
> D'ailleurs c'est totalement illogique de dire que cela va crer de l'emploi, si on baisse les salaires de ceux qui ont un boulot, en plus tu l'as dit toi mme ! 
> 
> 
> ...


Il l'a pourtant expliqu, relis donc ses messages  ::mrgreen::  : son agument est effectivement une supposition, une esprance. Celle de dire qu'en assouplissant le droit du travail au dtriment du salari, cela permette plus de souplesse pour celui qui embauche.
Et sache le, embaucher en CDD est dans la loi trs encadr, donc non un patron de PME ne peut pas actuellement fonctionner sur le CDD si il veut rester dans la lgalit, ni de mme sur les stages. Il s'agit de leur donner la possibilit d'embaucher des gens d'en l'optique de les garder si la conjoncture est bonne (je pense que les patrons de PME sont les 1ers  se rjouir de pouvoir garder un salari form, connaissant la boite) mais ne pas tre attach  lui comme c'est le cas actuellement avec le CDI si l'conomie bat de l'aile. 
Cet argument n'est pas creux du tout, mais il faut effectivement tre conscient de ses effets pervers et chercher  les empcher au mieux tout en gardant cette flexibilit que beaucoup d'embaucheurs attendent.

Aprs l o on peut discuter c'est dans les moyens proposs pour gagner cette flexibilit ! Et c'est l o il faut se demander comment concilier flexibilit et le moins d'effets indsirables (chantage  l'emploi, concurrence dloyale etc)

L'allemagne est loin d'tre reluisante pour ce qui est de la protection des salaris, c'est un pays curieux, sans vraie classe moyenne, ou plutt avec une classe moyenne trs riche, puis une classe pauvre trs pauvre, et rien entre les deux. Ils ont effectivement assoupli leur droit du travail de faon trs importante, et cela donne des situations trs critiquables, o par exemple un coiffeur en dbut de carrire tait pay  peu prs 4 l'heure car les discussions syndicats/patronat dans cette branche l'avaient dcid.
Mais leur conomie est forte (d'autres raisons sont aussi  donner pour expliquer ce succs) et leur permet aujourd'hui de tenir face aux crises actuelles, et de bien mieux sauver ce qui existe dj chez eux, que la France qui se sent oblige et  contre-coeur de rformer son systme de travail. Ils auront les moyens quand ils le dcideront de gagner en droits sociaux. Peut-tre ne le pourrons nous pas car nous nous serons trop apauvris. 
Peut-tre pas !!

----------


## LSMetag

Dsol pour les pavs j'ai du mal  synthtiser.

1) On est jamais srs  100%. J'ai juste pu voir documentaires et interviews de chefs de petites entreprises. Il est normal d'tre hsitant pour un acte qui peut, hypothtiquement, provoquer ta ruine, et tre stress si tu ne peux pas faire adapter ton fonctionnement au contexte du moment. On a essay de donner de l'argent aux entreprises pour les inciter  embaucher et investir. Certaines ont jou le jeu, mais peu. On voit que, en France, beaucoup d'entreprises sont frileuses au moindre changement. Tant que a tourne. Mais y a pas de R&D ou de crations de poste, et au final elles se font supplanter. 

Il n'est pas forcment question de baisse des salaires. Je dis que cette loi est d'abord l pour les sans emplois. Et pour qu'il y ait embauche, c'est les employs qui devront faire des concessions. Potentiellement plus de licenciements certes (les conditions restent strictes), mais plus de facilit  l'embauche aussi. Tu auras un peu moins de chances d'avoir 1 seule socit sur ton CV, mais moins aussi de rester longtemps au chmage. Le raisonnement est logique. Reste  voir si les consquences le seront.
Si plus de gens travaillent, plus de gens consommeront. Mon raisonnement venait de l.

2) Je savais que a ferait sourire mais la symbolique est l ^^

3) Justement, au mieux elles prennent que des CDD ou des Interimaires. Donc bonjour la prcarit. Impossibilits de crdits, difficile de trouver des logements,... Un des buts de la loi est de favoriser le CDI au lieu du CDD.
Le patron ne prend pas de CDI car il n'a pas de visibilit. L on veut donner de la visibilit et de la souplesse aux patrons (pour s'adapter aux pics et baisses de charges, et  la conjoncture du moment) pour les CDI.

Diriger une entreprise  coups de CDD ou d'intrim, je trouve a malsain. Il n'y a pas d'me l-dedans (pas d'attaches). Il n'est pas question de comptences forcment. Tu peux embaucher quelqu'un quand tout va bien. Ca va bien se passer pendant des annes, et boom, crise ! Et l tu peux pas agir sur ton activit ou au pire licencier 5 personnes pour sauver les 30 autres, plus ton activit.

4) Tu as peu d'tre raison. C'est peut-tre une suite du 3me, mais j'ai entendu parler d'un 4me. J'imagine que le Brexit en rajoute une couche aussi pour inciter  aider la Grce.

5) Le mec, si je me souviens bien tait patron depuis seulement 1 an. Il dit des choses logiques c'est vrai. Mais la concurrence dans la France, o le mme code du travail est en vigueur, est diffrente de celle avec d'autres pays. Vendre  pertes est interdit par la loi. Plutt que d'essayer de s'aligner, il vaut mieux dnoncer.

Je n'ai jamais dit que cette rforme tait idale. C'est un raisonnement qui veut augmenter la quantit de travailleurs, en enlevant des freins/limitations aux employeurs. S'il y a d'autres propositions, tout le monde est preneur. C'est mieux que juste "retrait" sans conditions. Il en faut une de rforme. Ca aboutira  des concessions mais il faut trouver la meilleure rforme possible.

----------


## LSMetag

> Il l'a pourtant expliqu, relis donc ses messages  : son agument est effectivement une supposition, une esprance. Celle de dire qu'en assouplissant le droit du travail au dtriment du salari, cela permette plus de souplesse pour celui qui embauche.
> Et sache le, embaucher en CDD est dans la loi trs encadr, donc non un patron de PME ne peut pas actuellement fonctionner sur le CDD si il veut rester dans la lgalit, ni de mme sur les stages. Il s'agit de leur donner la possibilit d'embaucher des gens d'en l'optique de les garder si la conjoncture est bonne (je pense que les patrons de PME sont les 1ers  se rjouir de pouvoir garder un salari form, connaissant la boite) mais ne pas tre attach  lui comme c'est le cas actuellement avec le CDI si l'conomie bat de l'aile. 
> Cet argument n'est pas creux du tout, mais il faut effectivement tre conscient de ses effets pervers et chercher  les empcher au mieux tout en gardant cette flexibilit que beaucoup d'embaucheurs attendent.
> 
> Aprs l o on peut discuter c'est dans les moyens proposs pour gagner cette flexibilit ! Et c'est l o il faut se demander comment concilier flexibilit et le moins d'effets indsirables (chantage  l'emploi, concurrence dloyale etc)
> 
> L'allemagne est loin d'tre reluisante pour ce qui est de la protection des salaris, c'est un pays curieux, sans vraie classe moyenne, ou plutt avec une classe moyenne trs riche, puis une classe pauvre trs pauvre, et rien entre les deux. Ils ont effectivement assoupli leur droit du travail de faon trs importante, et cela donne des situations trs critiquables, o par exemple un coiffeur en dbut de carrire tait pay  peu prs 4 l'heure car les discussions syndicats/patronat dans cette branche l'avaient dcid.
> Mais leur conomie est forte (d'autres raisons sont aussi  donner pour expliquer ce succs) et leur permet aujourd'hui de tenir face aux crises actuelles, et de bien mieux sauver ce qui existe dj chez eux, que la France qui se sent oblige et  contre-coeur de rformer son systme de travail. Ils auront les moyens quand ils le dcideront de gagner en droits sociaux. Peut-tre ne le pourrons nous pas car nous nous serons trop apauvris. 
> Peut-tre pas !!


Merci d'avoir clarifi mes propos ! Dans un pav c'est dur de tout comprendre. Mais c'est exactement a ! En gros on est sur la mme longueur d'onde, sur nos diffrentes interventions. Sauf que tu es plus concis et intressant  lire que moi ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Il l'a pourtant expliqu, relis donc ses messages  : son agument est effectivement une supposition, une esprance. Celle de dire qu'en assouplissant le droit du travail au dtriment du salari, cela permette plus de souplesse pour celui qui embauche.


Ah donc, on doit tous y perdre, dans l'espoir que peut-tre, si le plat de spaghetti volant se montre gnreux, qu'il y aura 3 mecs d'embauchs ? 

Vous tes srieux ?  ::aie:: 







> Et sache le, embaucher en CDD est dans la loi trs encadr, donc non un patron de PME ne peut pas actuellement fonctionner sur le CDD si il veut rester dans la lgalit, ni de mme sur les stages.


Et l'intrim ?  ::P: 

Un CDD c'est encadr, bah oui, a l'est tellement que la plupart des patrons fonctionnent plus au CDD qu'aux CDI maintenant.

Sur 2015, 87% des contrats signs en France, taient des CDD, et ce, malgr une surtaxation des CDD mise en place en 2013 (plus le contrat est court, plus les cotisations patronales sont lourdes). Et c'est pour a qu'une nouvelle surtaxation a t annonce par Valls, pour pousser les patrons  embaucher en CDI. Le problme ne serait-il pas la galement ? 

70% des embauches en France sur 2015, c'est des CDD de moins d'un mois.

Au final, les patrons se plaignent du manque de souplesse, et quand ils utilisent les moyens plus souples, on mets des trucs en place pour les pousser  embaucher en CDI. Donc bon, la mondialisation elle a bon dos, mais au bout d'un moment, il faudrait aussi se rendre compte que c'est surtout le gouvernement qui fait n'importe quoi la plupart du temps...

----------


## renoo

> Il s'agit de leur donner la possibilit d'embaucher des gens d'en l'optique de les garder si la conjoncture est bonne (je pense que les patrons de PME sont les 1ers  se rjouir de pouvoir garder un salari form, connaissant la boite) mais ne pas tre attach  lui comme c'est le cas actuellement avec le CDI si l'conomie bat de l'aile.


Aujourd'hui il est dj possible de faire un licenciement conomique si le conjoncture est moins bonne. Que reproche t'on  cela ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Belle btise. Michel ROCARD l'a utilis 28 fois, avec Mitterrand. Et je crois qu'il n'a t l que 3 ans.


Toutaf. Mais depuis, cela a t limit ( en 95 en fait, justement  cause de l'abus de rocard)




> Le Premier ministre peut, aprs dlibration du Conseil des ministres, engager la responsabilit du Gouvernement devant lAssemble nationale sur le vote dun projet de loi de finances ou de financement de la scurit sociale. Dans ce cas, ce projet est considr comme adopt, sauf si une motion de censure, dpose dans les vingt-quatre heures qui suivent, est vote dans les conditions prvues  lalina prcdent. Le Premier ministre peut, en outre, *recourir  cette procdure pour un autre projet ou une proposition de loi par session.*


Une session parlementaire allant de dbut octobre  Fin juin.





> Je me rends bien compte. Je vois, de loin, les coulisses de ce gouvernement (y a des militants dans ma famille, je n'en fais pas partie). J'ai vu "Grand Angle" sur BFM qui parlait de la trouille des militants PS. Sur France Info, des journalistes trangers tmoignaient. Ils se sont rendus dans les manifestations, et ont parfois t pris  parti. C'est une journaliste Finlandaise qui a rapport les drapeaux URSS et Che Gevara. Il y a des vidos sur ce qui se passe dans ces manifs o on voit certaines personnes  visage dcouverts dmolir. Je vois les personnes demander le retrait de la loi, comme seule condition. Mais savent-ils ce qu'il y a dedans. Ils ne veulent mme pas ngocier.


Et pourquoi penses-tu a? Parce que les mdias ne montrent que des dbiles en interview cot manifestants, quand ils prennent la peine de le faire. Cf la vido que je t'ai propos.




> Aller au del du droit de grve, c'est hors la loi. Empcher les gens de faire ce qu'ils veulent dans le cadre de la loi, a l'est aussi. Venir chercher des manifestants dans les cinmas, c'est pas cool. Certains syndicalistes dans les assembles ne veulent plus faire grve pour des raisons financires ou autres. Mais c'est un vote  main leve. Y a  peine 50% qui sont ok, "allez hop on continue". Parmi ceux-l, y a ceux qui ne veulent pas se faire mal voir. Chacun sa conception de la dmocratie.


Compltement d'accord. Tu me cites encore quelques dbordements que les mdias utilisent pour manipuler l'opinion publique.



> Tu es optimiste. La Suisse a les moyens de vivre en Autarcie car elle est un paradis fiscal. Pour avoir vcu avec une ex l-bas, t'as 10% de trs riches, les autres ne joignent pas les 2 bouts mme avec 2 boulots. Il nous arrivait le 20 du mois d'tre au pain et au fromage. L-bas, ils ont pratiquement pas de chaines de TV  eux. Les films au cin arrivent dans le meilleur des cas 3 mois aprs. Les distributeurs de billets de tram/bus/train ne rendent volontairement pas la monnaie. Tu dois faire l'appoint.
> La Suisse n'a pas du tout la mme densit de population et superficie que la France !
> Enfin, la France est l'un des 2 fondateurs de l'UE. Donc elle a des obligations.


La suisse n'est pas en autarcie si elle a besoin des capitaux trangers.
Je n'ai pas propos de sortir de l'UE. Je dis juste qu'on peut vivre seul.



> Tu es bien utopique si tu penses qu'on peut renationnaliser ce qui a t privatis. Tu oublies que l'Etat a 90% de dettes (environ 2000 milliards d'). Nous n'avons quasiment pas d'argent  nous. C'est tout des emprunts et investissements  l'Etranger. Et ce depuis le trait de Maastrich, qui plafonnait la dette  66% du PIB. Mais avec Sarko et la crise, on est pass  90%. Et qui dit dettes dit taux d'intrts, donc augmentation de la dette si tu n'arrives pas  engranger plus de sous ou  dpenser moins. Donc l'Etat a besoin non seulement de moins dpenser, mais aussi de rcuprer plus d'argent avec les impts ou la TVA, ou encore d'amliorer son PIB et sa croissance en favorisant l'entreprenariat, la socit de consommation,...


Ouep, pas compltement faux, mais un peu quand mme. Quand le peuple l'Islandais aprs 2008  dit FUCK a tous ses cranciers,  bizzarement on en a pas trop entendu parl. (tu sais, les mdias, encore ceux l...)




> Le gouvernement a fait une erreur en pondant le texte sans consulter d'abord les partenaires sociaux. Ensuite il a trs bien ngoci avec la CFDT, CFTC, UNSA, CFECGT,... C'est que la CGT et FO qui ont demand sans discussion le retrait de la loi. Car l'inversion des normes est une hrsie pour eux. Ils auraient moins de pouvoir, alors que paradoxalement, en plus du vote des salaris, il faut une majorit de syndicats pour les accords. Mais a ce n'est pas dit. C'est surtout une question politique et idologique.
> 
> Les ptitions on en fait maintenant pour tout et n'importe quoi. Comme celle-ci :
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/le-d%C3%A9f...Xou%2BBL1bs%3D
> 
> Y a quoi comme demande l-dedans ? C'est une dnonciation c'est tout. Et il me semble d'accord qu'il a t prouv que cette vido avait t "orchestre".


Je me rend compte que tu vois souvent les travers et les abus de certaines choses mais tu ignore volontairement tous les travers que va avoir la Loi travail.




> Tu oublies qu'il existe une autre faon de modifier la constitution. Il faut avoir les 3/5 des voix au congrs. Quand tu as une bonne majorit de dputs et de snateurs de ton bord, c'est pas trs dur. Le rfrendum, souvent, ne rpond pas  la question pose. Ici, si on demandait   suppression du Snat (maison de retraite des dputs), les gens rpondraient souvent "non", parce que pour eux a quivaudrait  "Etes vous pour ou contre Hollande ?" C'est malheureusement comme a. La culture politique est assez pauvre en France. On est dans l'motion et le court terme.


3/5 du congrs, c'est exactement ce dont je voulais parler avec l'assemble constituante, dsol de l'imprcision, mais on parle de la mme chose
En attendant, le congrs est sens tre l'exception et non la rgle pour modifier la constitution et il a t utilis 23 fois sur 24 lors de la 5e rpublique.
Alors que les dputs ne reprsentent rien du tout, quoi qu'on en dise, et avec la politique des partis, a part quelques dissident, 1 parti = 1 voix. Les dputs ne votent pas en leur me et conscience, avec leur avis point par point, mais votent ce que dictent le parti. Concrtement au lieu d'avoir plus de 550 reprsentants, on en a 6 ou 7.
Avec la motion de censure non vote, la preuve est accablante : On menaces les frondeurs de ne pas leur permettre de se reprsent en tant que PS, et magie, finalement il n'y a pas assez de frondeurs. Et encore, s'ils avaient t honnte avec leurs ides et le peuple franais, les frondeurs PS auraient sign la motion de censure de droite.

Les dputs ne pensent qu' leurs carrires.

Le parlement ne nous reprsente pas.

Que dire alors du Snat, lu indirectement, toujours  droite durant toute la 5e rpublique. Quand un snateur y entre, il est tranquille pour 9 ans... Sans parler des doubles/triple/Quadruple mandats qui limitent encore plus la reprsentativit.







> Ca je n'ai pas apprci. Je me souviens, c'tait Sarkozy qui avait fait rcrire le trait Europen (sous une autre forme) aprs qu'il ait t refus, et l'a ensuite fait voter autrement que par rfrendum. Ca c'est inadmissible !


Une preuve que le gouvernement n'coute pas le peuple, et ne veut pas l'couter.



> Le gouvernement est l pour gouverner. Il est lu par une frange de la population. Beaucoup de lois sont issues de nos revendications. Pas plus tard que le 20 Mai, les Auxiliaires de Vie Sociale ont t rgularises en AESH (contrats moins prcaires). Tu as ce que tu peux faire avec tes caisses vides,


a plus de 7k mensuels pour chaque dputs, tu les mets  2 smics ou 3 (Pour le bien du peuple! ils sont l pour a non?), a fait gagner 4k * 577 = *2 308  000 euros mensuels conomis* 

Donc en rsum : En limitant de 4000 mensuels les indmnits des dputs, on peut crer, en comptant les charges patronales, 2 postes au SMIC. Par dputs : presque 1200 emplois. Et on laisse quand mme 3000  des mecs au taux d'absentisme incroyablement lev qui, s'ils taient soumis au droit du travail (qu'ils trouvent trop dur voyez vous...), vaudrait un licenciement immdiat pour faute grave...





> les pressions de l'Europe et des lobbies, la conjoncture qui oblige des fois  des lois impopulaires pour pouvoir rebondir, la ngociation avec les partenaires sociaux qui parfois ne sont pas trs dous en ngociations et ne fournissent pas beaucoup d'ides (Loi Travail : 224 pages, propositions de la CGT : 4 pages, qui demandent en gros de raser gratis).
> 
> Donc en gros, soit tu contentes tes lecteurs en y allant direct. Soit tu fais comme Hollande, tu cherches le compromis, et tu mcontentes tout le monde.
> 
> Dernier petit truc. As-tu entendu les propositions de Juppe, le plus modr des Rpublicains ? Retrait des 35h, plafonnement des minimas sociaux, retraite  65 ans, suppression de l'ISF, gouvernement par ordonnance ( cause de cette crise, les rpublicains ont dcid de ne plus consulter les partenaires sociaux et de gouverner par ordonnances (le 49-3, c'est gentil  ct)... Je souligne que c'est le moins pire de la dizaine de candidats  la primaire.


La gauche n'a pas le monopole des connard.  De toute faon c'est tout le systme qui est pourri.



> Pour finir, l'Europe, l'Italie, l'Espagne, le Portugal, et la Grce en ce moment ont leur Loi Travail qui est pass ou est en cours. Bien que ces lois soient plus dures que la ntre, a n'a cr autant de problmes, loin de l. Est-ce parce qu'on n'a  la base plus d'acquis sociaux que les autres pays ?
> 
> EDIT : Je retire pour la Grce qui est extrmement mal en point,  tous les niveaux. Ils ont la "bienveillance" de l'Europe. Mais la population souffre beaucoup.


On te met en tte que la France va mal, mais ce n'est pas le cas, les taux d'interts n'ont jamais t aussi bas. Un Etat n'a pas a tre rentable. On entend mme parler de taux d'interts ngatifs!




Comme je l'ai dit, pour moi c'est tout le systme qui est pourri.

Personnellement, j'aimerais bien des lois d'initiative populaire, propos sur une plateforme web par exemple, et vot par un parlement dsign alatoirement et non refusable depuis les listes lectorales. Je les paye 2 smics. S'ils veulent plus, ils augmentent le SMIC.

Un Conseil Legislatif viendrait valider ou invalider les lois proposes pour viter les dbordements dicriminatoires et les trucs impossible  faire car ce n'est pas leur juridiction.

J'abolis les partis. Pour se prsenter aux lections nationales, il faut obligatoirement avoir t lus localement puis rgionalement. Sans parti, juste avec des ides. 


Ce systme n'est pas parfait, mais je suis sr qu'il serait meilleur pour nous.

Et si on est pas prt  faire de si gros changement, alors juste quelques changements dans le fonctionnement de l'assembl : Salaire  2/3 smics, vote a bulletin secret pour chacune des lois pour que les dputs ne subissent pas la dictature des partis.

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


Tu es ultra pessimiste. Depuis 2-3 mois, la courbe du chmage s'est rellement inverse. Ca recommence  embaucher dans certains secteur et le nombre de chmeurs est en diminution. La croissance est  1.5%. Ca ne s'est pas vu depuis 2010.

Le CDD ne peut tre renouvel que quelques fois. J'ai vu une personne dont le CDD continuait  tre renouvel aprs 3 ans. Elle gagnait sa vie, mais ne pouvait pas en faire grand chose. Aprs je ne sais pas si l'abus de CDD est sanctionn.
Le CDD, l'interim, c'est le genre de fonctionnement des SSII. Tu prends du jetable, un robot pour un moment donn.

Mais o est l'humain l-dedans, le sentiment d'appartenance, la camaraderie entre collgues, la scurit de l'emploi... ? Je ne m'panouirais pas de cette faon, d'o mon choix de travailler au forfait dans un centre de service.
Le CDI, mme assoupli, restera beaucoup moins prcaire.

----------


## renoo

> Un CDD c'est encadr, bah oui, a l'est tellement que la plupart des patrons fonctionnent plus au CDD qu'aux CDI maintenant.
> 
> Sur 2015, 87% des contrats signs en France, taient des CDD, et ce, malgr une surtaxation des CDD mise en place en 2013 (plus le contrat est court, plus les cotisations patronales sont lourdes). Et c'est pour a qu'une nouvelle surtaxation a t annonce par Valls, pour pousser les patrons  embaucher en CDI. Le problme ne serait-il pas la galement ? 
> 
> 70% des embauches en France sur 2015, c'est des CDD de moins d'un mois.


Ces pourcentages ne veulent rien dire, plus les CDD sont courts plus il y aura de contrats de CDD signs. Les CDI c'est 87% de l'emploi salari (d'aprs 
http://www.vie-publique.fr/actualite...-20140424.html).  Tout cela prouve d'ailleurs que cela ne servira pas  grand chose de prcariser plus le CDI qui est dj la forme usuelle de contrat.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Je ne me perdrai pas dans des mtaphores culinaires  ::mrgreen::  !
Mais il me semble que cet argument est rs semblable  celui souvent avanc pour rsoudre la crise : arrtons l'austrit et au contraire relanons l"conomie en injectant de l'argent pour relancer la consommation de tout le monde !!
C'est pas le mme sujet mais pour moi les mmes mcanismes mis en jeu : dans les 2 cas on cherche  relancer un systme qui est bloqu (l'emploi ou la consommation). 
Dans un cas on injecte de l'argent pour relancer la consommation, et la machine conomique repart, dans l'espoir que cela dbouche sur de la croissance, de la productivit, etc 
Dans l'autre cas on assouplit les rgles de travail pour les patrons , pour qu'ils puissent de nouveau embaucher mme de faon prcaire des gens, relancent leur conomie, leur productivit, dans l'espoir derrire que la situation s'amliore et leur permette in fine de les garder.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je ne me perdrai pas dans des mtaphores culinaires  !
> Mais il me semble que cet argument est rs semblable  celui souvent avanc pour rsoudre la crise : arrtons l'austrit et au contraire relanons l"conomie en injectant de l'argent pour relancer la consommation de tout le monde !!
> C'est pas le mme sujet mais pour moi les mmes mcanismes mis en jeu : dans les 2 cas on cherche  relancer un systme qui est bloqu (l'emploi ou la consommation). 
> Dans un cas on injecte de l'argent pour relancer la consommation, et la machine conomique repart,


Ton ide fonctionne parfaitement si ce que tu consomme rapporte  celui qui injecte l'argent.

Si l'Etat distribue 1000 par foyer, et qu'on achete tous 900 de baguettes (et le reste en conomie), ce sont les boulangers locaux qui ont gagn 900, ils en dpenseront 800 etc... Et du coup on peut calculer un coefficient multiplicateur de l'apport d'origine.

En rang 2 donc, avec 1000, 1700 on t dpens dont l'tat rcupre la TVA (380 dj!), puis les impts du boulanger etc... Bref, en rang 4/5, l'Etat peut mme gagner de l'argent.

Dans notre monde mondialis, a ne fonctionne plus.

Si l'Etat distribue 1000 par foyer, et que chaque foyer achte un iPhone  900, alors seules quelques dizaines d'euros restent dans l'conomie franaise pour tre redpenss et la TVA n'est significative qu'une seule fois.


Il faudrait distribuer des bons d'achats spcialiss dans le Made In France pour garder cet effet. Relocaliser l'conomie est trs important dans une socit de redistribution comme la notre.

----------


## Zirak

> 1) On est jamais srs  100%. J'ai juste pu voir documentaires et interviews de chefs de petites entreprises.


C'est justement ce que je disais  propos du CICE,  l'poque, les patrons avaient aussi dit qu'ils embaucheraient, on a bien vu qu'on ne pouvait pas se fier  leur simple parole.




> Certaines ont jou le jeu, mais peu.


CQFD.






> 3) Justement, au mieux elles prennent que des CDD ou des Interimaires. Donc bonjour la prcarit. Impossibilits de crdits, difficile de trouver des logements,... Un des buts de la loi est de favoriser le CDI au lieu du CDD.


Encore une fois, ce que vous dites est compltement illogique.

Vous trouvez les CDD et l'intrim trop prcaire, et vous voulez favoriser les CDI au CDD, mais vous voulez permettre aux patrons de pouvoir mettre fin  un CDI quand ils veulent du jour au lendemain. Au final il ne restera QUE des contrats prcaires...  ::weird:: 







> Le patron ne prend pas de CDI car il n'a pas de visibilit. *L on veut donner de la visibilit et de la souplesse aux patrons* (pour s'adapter aux pics et baisses de charges, et  la conjoncture du moment) pour les CDI.


De la souplesse,  la limite, je peux comprendre, mais de la visibilit ? En quoi faciliter les licenciements, va augmenter la visibilit sur la charge de travail / les commandes  venir ? 






> Diriger une entreprise  coups de CDD ou d'intrim, je trouve a malsain. *Il n'y a pas d'me l-dedans (pas d'attaches)*.


Bah il faudrait savoir, on nous dit partout que passer sa vie dans la mme boite, c'est fini, maintenant, il faut avoir une carrire plus "dynamique", c'est comme si tout le monde devait bosser en SSII, faut changer de boite tous les 5 ans max (ce qui n'est pas totalement faux si tu veux avoir un salaire qui volue xD). 






> Tu peux embaucher quelqu'un quand tout va bien. Ca va bien se passer pendant des annes, et boom, crise ! Et l tu peux pas agir sur ton activit ou au pire licencier 5 personnes pour sauver les 30 autres, plus ton activit.


Nan mais faut arrter de nous faire croire qu'un ne peut pas virer quelqu'un en CDI... Si il y a une crise, que ta boite est en train de couler, le licenciement conomique c'est tout  fait lgal...

Ce qui est interdit, c'est de virer les gens quand il n'y a pas lieu, pour augmenter les bnfices ou les dividendes. 





> Vendre  pertes est interdit par la loi. Plutt que d'essayer de s'aligner, il vaut mieux dnoncer.


Aujourd'hui oui, demain avec cette loi, non. Et on ne parle pas forcment de vendre  perte.

Si je baisse les salaires de mes employs, je peux baisser mes prix de ventes pour tre plus comptitif que mes concurrents, et je ne vends pas  perte.

Aujourd'hui, le code du travail fixe des salaires minimums, demain, un accord d'entreprise pourra outrepasser a.





> Je n'ai jamais dit que cette rforme tait idale. *C'est un raisonnement qui veut augmenter la quantit de travailleurs*, en enlevant des freins/limitations aux employeurs. S'il y a d'autres propositions, tout le monde est preneur. C'est mieux que juste "retrait" sans conditions. Il en faut une de rforme. Ca aboutira  des concessions mais il faut trouver la meilleure rforme possible.


Alors, je ne suis toujours pas d'accord sur la partie en gras mais je ne vais pas revenir dessus. ^^

Pour la partie souligne, je suis d'accord, il faut en effet une rforme, mais comme je l'ai dit dans un autre message, il faut que le code du travail, reste une base minimum fixant des rgles  ne pas dpasser. Avec la loi du travail en cours, ce n'est pas une rforme, autant le virer le code du travail, car il ne servira plus  rien.

Pour moi, au contraire, il faut un retrait, et plutt que de vouloir imposer un truc  tout le monde, on repart sur une base vierge et neutre, et on en discute, entre le gouvernement, les patrons, les syndicats, etc etc.

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


C'est bien, tu as des choses  proposer, contrairement  la CGT ou l'ultra gauche. C'est ce qu'on veut. La discussion, les projets. Aprs dbats et opinions diverses.

Pour les dbordements, y a des chiffres et des images, aprs oui si on est pas dans toutes les manifestations avec un oeil neutre, on se fie aux infos, qui peuvent tre biaises. Ce que j'ai bien vu, c'est Phillippe POUTOU, un responsable de l'UNEF, ou encore Phillippe MARTINEZ, refuser, en live  la TV, de condamner ces dbordements, et mme dire "les comprendre". La violence est injustifiable.

Je sais pour le peuple Islandais. On a laiss couler parce que c'est un tout petit pays. Et il peut vivre seul, parce que c'est un petit pays qui s'est dbarrass de sa dette. Mais voila, il ne doit plus avoir beaucoup de contacts avec le reste du monde. Il aura peu de chances de retrouver un jour des cranciers. Je ne sais pas comment a vit l-dedans. Ils doivent avoir des ressources naturelles importantes pour crer leurs propres produits.

Je vois les travers et abus de certaines choses. Je n'ignore pas non plus les abus de notre code du travail actuel, et sais qu'il y en aura srement dans la Loi Travail. On a beaucoup de mal  faire des trucs infaillibles et donc faut changer ou crer des lois tout le temps. Ce que je sais, c'est que, par exemple, pour l'avoir lue, les conditions de licenciement conomiques ont t spcifies en dtails, et ne laissent plus la porte ouverte  l'organisation de la faillite de filiales locales. Pour les accords d'entreprise, il y a les patrons et le personnel, mais aussi 50% des syndicats qui doivent donner l'aval. Les congs par rapport  la maternit et aux dcs sont allongs. Le plafonnement des prudhommes ne retire pas les prudhommes et ne change pas leur accs. Il permet juste  l'employeur de savoir o il va dans le pire des cas. Etc...

Pour la motion de censure c'tait pas loin ! Et a le sera encore moins plus tard. Et ils le savaient trs bien au gouvernement. De Gaulles a t jet par une motion de censure. Dans ma famille on dit qu'Hollande devrait dissoudre l'Assemble, ce qui ferait passer la droite, juste pour qu'ils assument leurs choix, qu'ils regretteraient sans doute.

On est dans des partis politiques. Dans lesquels dputs et autres restent "collaborateurs d'une entreprise". Y a qu' gauche qu'on laisse faire les grosses dissidences. A droite, si tu quittes la ligne t'es vir. Ca peut se comprendre que des personnes voulant abattre leur propre parti politique soient moins plbiscites que les autres.

Je suis pour la suppression du Snat, qui cote cher pour rien. Ce n'est qu'une maison de retraite pour les dputs, o ils peuvent parler, mais pas dcider. 
Le cumul des mandats et la parit sont vots. Aprs, il y a ceux qui prfrent payer les amendes ou tre vir de leur parti politique que les appliquer.
Le traitement des dputs est juste aberrant. Ils ont une grosse enveloppe, une enveloppe supplmentaire pour leur deuxime mandat, une autre encore pour leur "cabinet",... Ca pousse dans les 20 000 (niveau du 1er ministre je crois) pour des personnes qui ne sont parfois jamais l (elles font voter par leurs camarades), qui font de la politique politicienne ( droite comme  gauche) et appauvrissent le dbat (je les sens moins comptents et intelligents que sur DVP.com), et enfin qui n'agissent pas pour une bonne partie pour l'intrt gnral ou renient leurs convictions pour des motifs politiques.

Je le dis depuis longtemps avec ma famille. Il faut une 6me rpublique, bien dpoussire, moins poussive, plus dynamique, avec des ttes neuves, sans les protocoles inutiles/rgaliens d'autant qui cotent trs cher... Ca viendra forcment, mais je ne sais pas quand. On y gagnerait sur tous les tableaux.

----------


## Pascaltech

> Je ne me perdrai pas dans des mtaphores culinaires  !
> Mais il me semble que cet argument est rs semblable  celui souvent avanc pour rsoudre la crise : arrtons l'austrit et au contraire relanons l"conomie en injectant de l'argent pour relancer la consommation de tout le monde !!
> C'est pas le mme sujet mais pour moi les mmes mcanismes mis en jeu : dans les 2 cas on cherche  relancer un systme qui est bloqu (l'emploi ou la consommation). 
> Dans un cas on injecte de l'argent pour relancer la consommation, et la machine conomique repart, dans l'espoir que cela dbouche sur de la croissance, de la productivit, etc 
> Dans l'autre cas on assouplit les rgles de travail pour les patrons , pour qu'ils puissent de nouveau embaucher mme de faon prcaire des gens, relancent leur conomie, leur productivit, dans l'espoir derrire que la situation s'amliore et leur permette in fine de les garder.


Bonjour,

La relance par la consommation, c'est ce qu'a ralis le gouvernement Mauroy(1er ministre) et Delors(finances) sous Mitterand jusqu'en 1983.

L'augmentation des salaires a dvelopp la consommation, les importations ont augment, la balance des paiements a t dficitaire, les devises trangres dtenues par la France ont fondues.

Notre problme aujourd'hui est le mme sinon, pire ! Nous ne produisons pas assez de biens ou services qui nous rapporteraient des devises si nous savions les exporter. Nous exportons des avions, mais j'aimerais savoir qui bnficie des retombes de ces ventes ??? Je n'ai pas vu d'explosion d'embauches en France en aronautique.

Relancer la consomation nous mettrai reproduirait la mme situation; tant donn notre situation financire actuelle, c'est le cercueil assur.

Ce n'est pas non plus la volont du gouvernement europen de dvelopper l'activit en Europe, la loi El Komeri a t enfante par l'empereur bicphal europen.

A leur yeux, nous devons tre uniquement des consommateurs et non des producteurs : pas de pollution, pas de risque sur les employs, pas de dpendance sur le cot des matires premires. C'est le paradis conomique pour retraits.

D'autre part, les contrats CDD sont encadrs, ils ne peuvent tre renouvels que deux fois... sur le mme poste. Une agence d'intrim m'a propos de travailler sur des contrats de 15 jours renouvelables et de m'engager moralement sur 6 mois  ::): )). Je vous jure que c'est vrai.

Bonne journe malgr tout.

----------


## Zirak

> Ces pourcentages ne veulent rien dire, plus les CDD sont courts plus il y aura de contrats de CDD signs. Les CDI c'est 87% de l'emploi salari (d'aprs 
> http://www.vie-publique.fr/actualite...-20140424.html).  Tout cela prouve d'ailleurs que cela ne servira pas  grand chose de prcariser plus le CDI qui est dj la forme usuelle de contrat.


Nan mais les CDD sont en augmentations depuis les annes 80, pas que sur 2015, et la France est le pays d'Europe (ou le 2me) qui convertit le moins de CDD en CDI.

Mais au final on est d'accord, vouloir prcariser le CDI est idiot.

D'ailleurs LSMetag se contredit lui-mme, d'un ct il dit qu'il faut permettre plus de souplesse sur le CDI, mais en mme temps, il dit que les contrats souples, c'est prcaire, et que c'est quand mme mieux d'tre en CDI. Perso, je m'y perds.

----------


## Grogro

> Ton ide fonctionne parfaitement si ce que tu consomme rapporte  celui qui injecte l'argent.
> 
> Si l'Etat distribue 1000 par foyer, et qu'on achete tous 900 de baguettes (et le reste en conomie), ce sont les boulangers locaux qui ont gagn 900, ils en dpenseront 800 etc... Et du coup on peut calculer un coefficient multiplicateur de l'apport d'origine.
> 
> En rang 2 donc, avec 1000, 1700 on t dpens dont l'tat rcupre la TVA (380 dj!), puis les impts du boulanger etc... Bref, en rang 4/5, l'Etat peut mme gagner de l'argent.
> 
> Dans notre monde mondialis, a ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Si l'Etat distribue 1000 par foyer, et que chaque foyer achte un iPhone  900, alors seules quelques dizaines d'euros restent dans l'conomie franaise pour tre redpenss et la TVA n'est significative qu'une seule fois.
> ...


Ca explique pourquoi le keynsianisme a remarquablement bien fonctionn pendant 50 ans avant de se casser la gueule  partir des annes 80. En France effectivement, les deux derniers plans de relance ont eu lieu en 81 (sous Mitterrand) et en 2009 (sous Sarko). Ca n'a pas trs bien fonctionn dans les deux cas.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne me perdrai pas dans des mtaphores culinaires  !
> Mais il me semble que cet argument est rs semblable  celui souvent avanc pour rsoudre la crise : arrtons l'austrit et au contraire relanons l"conomie en injectant de l'argent pour relancer la consommation de tout le monde !!


c'est prcisment ce que souhaite faire la BCE avec les _Quantative Easing_.
Seulement on ne peut pas distribuer de l'argent n'importe comment, ce sont les tablissements bancaires et les fonds d'investissements qui captent ces injections de liquidits et risquent de spculer avec.
Cependant tu est gagnant tout de mme car les taux d'intrts des crdits  la consommation sont faibles.



> Dans notre monde mondialis, a ne fonctionne plus.


d'o l'intrt "d'exporter l'inflation".
Or,contrairement  l'Allemagne,la balance du commerce extrieur franais est encore dficitaire.
Elle a t dficitaire de 30milliards en 2015

----------


## LSMetag

> Nan mais les CDD sont en augmentations depuis les annes 80, pas que sur 2015, et la France est le pays d'Europe (ou le 2me) qui convertit le moins de CDD en CDI.
> 
> Mais au final on est d'accord, vouloir prcariser le CDI est idiot.
> 
> D'ailleurs LSMetag se contredit lui-mme, d'un ct il dit qu'il faut permettre plus de souplesse sur le CDI, mais en mme temps, il dit que les contrats souples, c'est prcaire, et que c'est quand mme mieux d'tre en CDI. Perso, je m'y perds.


Je ne me contredis pas. Je dis que le CDI assouplit restera moins prcaire que les CDD et autres, et les CDI offrent plus de droits et un sentiment d'appartenance  la socit. Le CDI assouplit sera, si pas d'abus, gure plus prcaire que le CDI actuel. Ca rassure les patrons, et permet de faire face plus facilement aux crises.
Si il y a moins de peur pour le CDI, il y aura moins peur d'embaucher.

C'est des raisonnements. Aprs, comment a va marcher en pratique, je ne sais pas.




> ...


C'tait possible dans les annes 80, car on n'tait pas dans un contexte de crise  la 1929, et on n'avait pas 90% de dettes et des caisses vides. On avait de quoi "faire des cadeaux" aux mnages et fonctionnaires et en effet a relanait. Mais l, on peut dj  peine payer nos dettes et on est sous pression. Qui dit caisses vides, dit devoir remplir les caisses avant de pouvoir nous faire des cadeaux.

----------


## Pascaltech

Le problme avec des gouvernants de droite, c'est qu'ils prennent des dcisions pour s'enrichir.

Le problme avec des gouvernants de gauche, c'est qu'ils croient que toute solution est administrative : rforme de la carte des rgions, missions d'tudes, dplacement de ministres. Ils ne roulent que pour leur clan : l'administration.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour les dbordements, y a des chiffres et des images, aprs oui si on est pas dans toutes les manifestations avec un oeil neutre, on se fie aux infos, qui peuvent tre biaises. Ce que j'ai bien vu, c'est Phillippe POUTOU, un responsable de l'UNEF, ou encore Phillippe MARTINEZ, refuser, en live  la TV, de condamner ces dbordements, et mme dire "les comprendre". La violence est injustifiable.


Et moi j'ai vu des vidos de personnes de forces de l'ordre, taper sur des manifestants pacifiques, voir sur des lycens ou des personnes ges, qui n'taient pas des casseurs, donc oui, il faut condamner la violence, mais des deux cts.

Si un flic vient marave ma grand-mre en train de manifester (ou ma petite-sur), oui je comprendrais les violences faites  l'encontre des policiers, voir mme que j'irais moi mme les pratiquer (et pourtant je suis non-violent, la dernire fois que je me suis battu, c'tait il y a 28 ans, j'avais 7ans et j'tais au CE1 xD).

Je suis dsol, mais il y en a marre de faire passer les grvistes pour des preneurs d'otages, et tous les manifestants pour des casseurs violents, quand  ct, on ne fait que plaindre le gouvernement et les forces de l'ordre qui font exactement subir la mme chose aux autres...


Bizarrement encore une fois, en France, on est encore compltement  la ramasse. Pourquoi dans la plupart des autres pays de l'UE, il n'y a pas ces dbordements ? 

Si on prend le cas de l'Allemagne, mme pendant des manifestations d'extrme droite, ou chez nous a se tape entre skins et anti-fa, chez eux, y'a pratiquement pas un pet de travers ! Car les casseurs sont identifis direct, et on fait des interventions expresses pour les apprhender, on ne gaz pas tout le monde comme un apiculteur dans une ruche, tout en distribuant des coups de matraques au pif.

Il y a des sommets entre les forces de l'ordre des diffrents pays, pour discuter de nouvelles faons d'oprer ou autre, avec justement, depuis plusieurs annes, le fait de beaucoup plus instaurer le dialogue entre les forces de l'ordre et les manifestants. Le but tant de montrer que les forces de l'ordre, sont justement l pour viter les dbordements et la casse. 

Toujours sur l'exemple de l'Allemagne, les "CRS" ne chargent pas  l'arrache, il y a des crans vidos qui indiquent aux manifestants qu'ils vont charger, pourquoi et o, ce qui permet aux manifestants de s'carter pour laisser les forces de l'ordre s'occuper des troubles-ftes.  

Mais le problme, c'est que la France ne veut pas participer  ces dbats / salons, non, nous on prfre frapper au pif, et aprs on s'tonne que les manifestants se rangent du ct des casseurs...

----------


## LSMetag

La gauche ne peut plus faire ce  quoi elle s'est ddie toutes ces annes. Etre dans le rve, l'idologie, le social  fond,...
Le monde est devenu tellement compliqu, avec ses imbrications presque infinies, l'interdpendance entre pays, qu'on est obligs d'tre plus terre  terre, tellement il y a des freins et pressions partout.

Quand on n'est pas aux manettes, on est en accord avec ses convictions. Quand on y arrive et qu'on entre dans la fosse  purin, on dchante... Mme pour Tsypras (Grce) a a t a. Hollande voulait tre un prsident normal. Il a voulu par exemple prendre le mtro, mais comme le protocole (gardes du corps et tout) paralysait les lignes, il a d redevenir "non normal". Il me semble que des propositions comme le non cumul des mandats, la diminution de son salaire ou la taxe  75% ont t censures par la Conseil Constitutionnel... Donc voila...

La droite a toujours t un peu plus forte que la gauche. Et dans cette conomie capitaliste, il est devenu  peu prs impossible de gouverner avec la gauche qu'on a connue avant, et qui tait vraiment saine et confortable. Il faut maintenant prendre en compte des problmatiques de droite. D'o la Sociale Dmocratie qui tente d'allier les convictions sociales de la gauche avec les ralits conomiques.
Si on n'tait pas si pieds et poings lis, on pourrait mener une vraie politique de gauche. La, on agit on va dire en gauche molle.

----------


## Pascaltech

> c'est prcisment ce que souhaite faire la BCE avec les _Quantative Easing_.
> Seulement on ne peut pas distribuer de l'argent n'importe comment, ce sont les tablissements bancaires et les fonds d'investissements qui captent ces injections de liquidits et risquent de spculer avec.
> Cependant tu est gagnant tout de mme car les taux d'intrts des crdits  la consommation sont faibles.
> 
> d'o l'intrt "d'exporter l'inflation".
> Or,contrairement  l'Allemagne,la balance du commerce extrieur franais est encore dficitaire.
> Elle a t dficitaire de 30milliards en 2015


Tu es gagnant ? La monnaie s'appauvrit d'autant que du montant de l'injection montaire !! 

Le volume de richesse est identique, le volume de monnaie augmente de l'injection montaire, alors l'unit montaire diminue. Nous nous appauvrissons donc. Les taux d'interts sont faibles car c'est le gagne pain des banquiers et qu'il ont du mal  placer leurs produits car les clients n'ont pas confiance en l'avenir.

La balance commerciale allemande est toujours bnficiaire car c'est dans leur adhsion nationaliste de chacun des acteurs conomiques de vendre plus  l'tranger que d'acheter  l'tranger.
J'tais en rapport avec un entrepreneur suisse qui se plaignait que son client allemand, en aronautique, Airbus en l'occurence, le tanait pour qu'il achte ses fournitures en Allemagne.
Les allemands sont aussi des tricheurs. C'est un de leur ministre qui le dit en se vantant de soudoyer les acheteurs de ses clients. Depuis la lchet d'avoir t soudoys par Csar et trahi Vercingtorix, lors du sige d'Alsia !!

----------


## LSMetag

> Et moi j'ai vu des vidos de personnes de forces de l'ordre, taper sur des manifestants pacifiques, voir sur des lycens ou des personnages ges, qui n'taient pas des casseurs, donc oui, il faut condamner la violence, mais des deux cts.


C'est une vidence qu'il y a des "cowboys" dans la police ou que certains peuvent perdre leur sang froid. Il y a des abus des 2 cts. Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, mais il semblerait qu'il y ait plus de blesss parmi les policiers que chez les manifestants. La diffrence, c'est qu' la police, ils ne soutiennent pas de tels actes. 

La droite par contre voudrait faire intervenir l'arme ! Il est reproch  l'Etat de limiter trs fortement l'action des forces de l'ordre. Elles se reoivent des coktails molotovs et pavs, et elles sont limits aux lacrymos qui ne servent plus  rien (les gens savent s'en protger),  la matraque et au bouclier/gilet par-balles usags. Le flashball a t rcemment "interdit",  juste titre je trouve. On ne sait pas assez bien l'utiliser (ou on a pas assez de sang froid) pour viter les blessures. Moi j'autoriserais les canons  eau. Ca repousse et normalement a ne blesse pas.

----------


## Pascaltech

> ...
> Et dans cette conomie capitaliste, il est devenu  peu prs impossible de gouverner avec la gauche qu'on a connue avant, et qui tait vraiment *saine et confortable*...


Nous n'tions pas du mme ct de la barrire, nous ne regardions pas les mmes mission et nous ne regardions pas les mmes rsultats conomiques !!!

Ce qui tue la socit d'aujourd'hui, comme celle d'hier, c'est le dogmatisme, ce dont tu es emprunt, tu dois le reconnatre.

S'il faut traiter une activit conomique comme un kolkhose, comme l'agriculture par exemple, qu'est-ce qui nous en empche, si cela est la meilleure solution ? Le dogme.

"La droite a toujours t un peu plus forte que la gauche. " Ca oui; o sont passs les 600 milliards de dficit du gouvernement 2007-2012 ???

----------


## LSMetag

> Encore une fois, ce que vous dites est compltement illogique.
> 
> Vous trouvez les CDD et l'intrim trop prcaire, et vous voulez favoriser les CDI au CDD, mais vous voulez permettre aux patrons de pouvoir mettre fin  un CDI quand ils veulent du jour au lendemain. Au final il ne restera QUE des contrats prcaires...


Cette loi n'est pas un CPE ! Elle a 3 points principaux :

- Accords internes d'entreprises avec les salaris et les syndicats => faire des arrangements (mais discut et ngoci avec tous, pas juste les syndicats) pour s'adapter au contexte d'une rgion,  un pic d'activit ou un coup de mou. En gros, il y aura un code du travail global pour la France, un peu moins "social", mais chaque entreprise pourra organiser son propre code interne par accords avec ses salaris, puis aval d'au moins 50% de syndicats. Ca existe dj, des entreprises o des salaris ont accept d'tre temporairement moins pays pour viter tout licenciement. Mais ce n'est pas dans la loi

- Le licenciement conomique est dfini dans la loi, alors qu'avant c'tait  la discrtion des entreprises et des juges. Donc oui, un cadre de licenciement conomique a t fix. Donc les entreprises savent qu'elles peuvent licencier sans "danger" si elles respectent le cadre ajout dans cette loi travail. Ceux licencis pour motif conomique ont plus de garanties question indemnisations, dure de pravis allonge,... Par contre, les procdures aux prudhommes sont moins favorables aux salaris, puisque les termes du licenciement conomique sont dsormais dans le code du travail.

- Le plafonnement des prudhommes tait aussi un moyen de faire savoir au chef d'entreprise combien pouvait lui coter au maximum et annuellement (les budgets sont annuels) une embauche.

----------


## LSMetag

> Nous n'tions pas du mme ct de la barrire, nous ne regardions pas les mmes mission et nous ne regardions pas les mmes rsultats conomiques !!!
> 
> Ce qui tue la socit d'aujourd'hui, comme celle d'hier, c'est le dogmatisme, ce dont tu es emprunt, tu dois le reconnatre.
> 
> S'il faut traiter une activit conomique comme un kolkhose, comme l'agriculture par exemple, qu'est-ce qui nous en empche, si cela est la meilleure solution ? Le dogme.
> 
> "La droite a toujours t un peu plus forte que la gauche. " Ca oui; o sont passs les 600 milliards de dficit du gouvernement 2007-2012 ???


Je parle de faon plus ou moins philosophique. Je ne donne pas spcialement toutes mes opinions (je suis quelqu'un de trs intgre, attach  la justice, l'honntet et humaniste). J'essaie de me mettre  la place des autres, d'imaginer ce qu'ils pensent, et de raisonner un peu de faon mathmatique. Je parle en mode terre  terre, par rapport aux faits passs et prsent, en raisonnant en accord avec a, mais je suis de ceux qui voudraient refaire ce monde. J'ai un temps voulu tre Prsident de la Rpublique pour essayer d'imposer mon monde des Bisounours. Avec Hollande, j'ai t refroidi. C'est fataliste, mais peu importe qui tu mets au pouvoir, il ne pourra pas faire tout ce qu'il veut. Y a trop de freins de partout. Et le moteur de tout, c'est...l'argent...snif

Force est de constater que la socit n'est plus aussi humaine qu'avant, de part sa mutation. On a toujours dit que la France tait un pays plus  droite. Aprs tout dpend des suffrages exprims. Je suis  gauche donc a ne me concerne pas. Une gauche plus  gauche que Valls et moins  gauche qu'Aubry. Trs humaniste, mais ayant aussi accept le "pragmatisme".

Je ne sais pas trop si je suis dogmatique. J'essaie d'tre pragmatique et de mettre un peu au placard mon idalisme. Je ne veux pas tre un mouton, mais je veux aussi ne pas trop tre inond par mon dgot de la socit d'aujourd'hui.

En tout cas si des ides comme les tiennes portent et ont de srieuses chances d'tre ralises, je serai derrire toi. L, je suis juste prudent. "Chat chaud craint l'eau froide".

----------


## MobyKDIK

Wouah ! Pas le temps d'aller manger sans rater 2 pages de dbat !! Et en plus avec beaucoup de contenu  ::mrgreen:: 
Au fur et  mesure que je lisais je voulais tout commenter !

Beaucoup ont comment mon dernier message, mais sans en tirer les mmes conclusions que moi. Je comparais le mcanisme mis en jeu avec cette loi (assouplissement du march du travail) et celui keynsien (injecter de l'argent pour relancer l'conomie), mais je n'ai jamais considr qu'ils s'appliquaient dans des contextes comparables, bien au contraire a serait tout l'inverse, et en cela je rejoins LSMetag !

Alors que ce mcanisme Keynsien tait pertinent dans les priodes stables, o la France tait souvereine conomiquement et ne croulait pas sous les dettes ni n'en dpendait pour vivre, la France actuelle profite beaucoup moins des retombes attendues par une injection de capitaux.

Tout au contraire, l'ide d'assouplir les salaires au dtriment d'acquis sociaux s'inscrit totalement dans un contexte d'instabilit conomique, avec un tat, qu'on le veuille ou non, attach  l'conomie mondiale. Quand la France tait encore saine conomiquement, tait en croissance, les entreprises en allaient de mme et taient plus stables, donc le principe du CDI tait en adquation. Actuellement, l'Europe est mal en point, l'conomie de beaucoup d'Etats est fragile, dpendante des jugements d'agences de notations et des banques qui leur donne l'argent de faire tourner la boutique. Et les entreprises (TPE, PME, grande entreprise un peu moins car leurs enjeux sont diffrents, plus malsains diraient certains) ont vcu plusieurs crises fortes, rapproches, qui ont branl leur trsorerie, leur exportation, leur carnet de client, etc etc. Et tout le monde s'attent de faon sure  une prochaine crise de mme ampleur. Dans ce contexte l, il est assez facile de comprendre pourquoi ils ne veulent pas d'un CDI tel qu'il est encore pratiqu. Je te trouve trs optimiste Zirak quand tu penses qu'un CDI est si facilement jectable. Pour une grande entreprise peut-tre, pour une PME ? Les droits du salari en France sont normes, c'est une bonne chose, mais a n'est plus en adquation avec les capacits du march actuel. Un assouplissement du CDI, comme le dit LSMetag qui bien sur est  situer entre le CDI actuel et le CDD (il y a de la marge je pense), serait une rponse  ce march du travail qui de fait est soit illgal (CDD successifs), soit trs rigide. 
Cela rendrait un travail plus prcaire, mais la possibilit d'en trouver plus facile. Cette phrase me semble tre une vidence, les pays limitrophes le prouvent ! je ne juge pas de la qualit de ces boulots ni de leur prcarit, je ne viens pas quantifier, mais le fait est que rendre les conditions d'emploi plus souples rendent l'embauche comme le licenciement plus facile.

Cela est dit, maintenant il faut juste se demander si :
 - cet assouplissement entrainera in fine plus de ngatif que de positif sur l'conomie globale (vision  grande chelle)
 - comment malgr tout restreindre au plus l'atteinte aux droits sociaux, sans tuer la volont de dpart ?
 - si on ne fait pas ces rformes, y a-t-il une solution autre pour amliorer la situation franaise ?




> Personnellement, j'aimerais bien des lois d'initiative populaire, propos sur une plateforme web par exemple, et vot par un parlement dsign alatoirement et non refusable depuis les listes lectorales. Je les paye 2 smics. S'ils veulent plus, ils augmentent le SMIC.
> 
> Un Conseil Legislatif viendrait valider ou invalider les lois proposes pour viter les dbordements dicriminatoires et les trucs impossible  faire car ce n'est pas leur juridiction.
> 
> J'abolis les partis. Pour se prsenter aux lections nationales, il faut obligatoirement avoir t lus localement puis rgionalement. Sans parti, juste avec des ides. 
> 
> Ce systme n'est pas parfait, mais je suis sr qu'il serait meilleur pour nous.
> 
> Et si on est pas prt  faire de si gros changement, alors juste quelques changements dans le fonctionnement de l'assembl : Salaire  2/3 smics, vote a bulletin secret pour chacune des lois pour que les dputs ne subissent pas la dictature des partis.


Je suis trs sduit par l'ide de BEAUCOUP mieux encadrer les privilges de tous ces politiques qui ont oubli le principe de leur fonction. L'ide de relier leur salaire  celui du smic est assez attrayant par ailleurs  ::mouarf:: 
Nanmoins, je vois mal comment tu peux concrtement proposer un systme dmocratique sans plus aucune institution ni parti quand la France compte maintenant 70 millions de pons.
La dmocratie absolue, c'est  dire sans aucun intermdiaire de reprsentation, voire mme simplement une dmocratie o n'importe qui peut avoir ses chances aux lections est totalement illusoire.

Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec le constat suivant : les partis sont des usines  candidats qui nous enlvent quelque part le droit de choisir nos dirigeants. Ils sont la cause et le symptome d'une politique corporatrice, qui tient plus compte de la russite de son parti que de la France mme. Ils strotypent les idaux et les ides, ils nous servent un discours prmach,  la javel, sans aucune initiative, sans contestation possible que celle strile des opposants qui ne rflchissent que trs peu souvent aux propositions elles-mmes, mais seulement  la couleur politique de celui qui les propose.

Mais explique moi comment toi par exemple, voulant te reprsenter d'abord rgionalement puis nationalement etc, tu arriverais  te faire connatre ? De quel financement disposerais-tu ? Rien que cela ? Je n'ai pas confiance en ce que les candidats en campagne peuvent dire, mais du moins j'ai moyen de connatre leurs ides, leur programme, car ils ont un site internet, le moyen de financer des meetings, etc.
Si n'importe qui peut se prsenter, sans regroupement politique, le problme s'inverse :  celui dont on connaissait  l'avance le programme, on se retrouve avec une foule d'inconnus dont on ne sait rien du tout, ni de leur formation, ni de leur volont politique.
Beaucoup de ceux qui ont pens la dmocratie ont vu cette impossiblit : Rousseau, ou plus rcemment Royer-Collard. 

La situation politique actuelle est appele  changer, c'est une certitude. Les citoyens franais ne supporteront plus longtemps de devoir voter par dfaut plutt que par choix, et d'entendre des discours qu'ils savent faux et manipulateurs. 
Mais ce que tu propose l me semble tre totalement utopique

----------


## renoo

> Je ne me contredis pas. Je dis que le CDI assouplit restera moins prcaire que les CDD et autres, et les CDI offrent plus de droits et un sentiment d'appartenance  la socit. Le CDI assouplit sera, si pas d'abus, gure plus prcaire que le CDI actuel. Ca rassure les patrons, et permet de faire face plus facilement aux crises.
> Si il y a moins de peur pour le CDI, il y aura moins peur d'embaucher.


Il n'y a pas de soucis avec le CDI actuel, c'est dj un contrat prcaire (notamment dans les PME). On peut dj faire des licenciements conomiques. Encore une fois, qu'est ce qui ne va pas pour les PME avec le CDI actuel ? 

Aprs on peut vouloir un systme vraiment souple  l'indienne, paiement  la tache mais le salari vient si il veut et bosse/facture plusieurs employeurs en mme temps. Je pense que cultuellement a colle mal.

----------


## LSMetag

> Il n'y a pas de soucis avec le CDI actuel, c'est dj un contrat prcaire (notamment dans les PME). On peut dj faire des licenciements conomiques. Encore une fois, qu'est ce qui ne va pas pour les PME avec le CDI actuel ? 
> 
> Aprs on peut vouloir un systme vraiment souple  l'indienne, paiement  la tache mais le salari vient si il veut et bosse/facture plusieurs employeurs en mme temps. Je pense que cultuellement a colle mal.


Sauf qu'actuellement, dans le code du travail, la dfinition de licenciement conomique est trs floue, et des entreprises peuvent organiser l'insolvabilit d'une de leur filiale. Donc a allait quasi-systmatiquement aux prudhommes.
L, le licenciement conomique est bien clarifi. Si ce licenciement est en accord avec ce qui est crit dans le code du travail, une procdure aux prudhommes devient inutile, car tout y est marqu noir sur blanc.

Le plafonnement des prudhommes, c'est "au cas o" et a permet d'avoir des valeurs maximum  inclure dans un budget. Ca a t rduit en barme indicatif.

Les accords d'entreprises sont l non seulement pour les patrons mais aussi les salaris. Certains pourront s'arranger, en cas de coup dur un accord officiel crit sur tant de mois de baisse de salaire, ngociation de roulements si jamais une sur-demande,...

Voil en gros quels taient les 3 pilliers de cette loi. Enlever des incertitudes, que l'entreprise soit mallable selon le contexte, et qu'il y ait moins de procdures au prudhommes si le licenciement conomique est rellement prouv.

----------


## Grogro

> Il n'y a pas de soucis avec le CDI actuel, c'est dj un contrat prcaire (notamment dans les PME). On peut dj faire des licenciements conomiques. Encore une fois, qu'est ce qui ne va pas pour les PME avec le CDI actuel ? 
> 
> Aprs on peut vouloir un systme vraiment souple  l'indienne, paiement  la tache mais le salari vient si il veut et bosse/facture plusieurs employeurs en mme temps. Je pense que cultuellement a colle mal.


Simplement que l'hritier Gattaz est venu pleurnicher dans les jupes de Maman tat pour avoir le droit de foutre les seniors au chmage, ce qui actuellement cote une blinde.

----------


## Zirak

> Je te trouve trs optimiste Zirak quand tu penses qu'un CDI *est si facilement jectable*.


Euh, je dis a comme a, mais on parle de la vie de quelqu'un l, cela te plairait d'tre "facilement jectable" ?  ::): 

Mais plus srieusement, ce n'est pas ce que je dis, je dis que lorsqu'il y a des raisons justifies de mettre quelqu'un  la porte, on peut le faire lgalement et simplement, encore une fois, le licenciement conomique (par exemple), a existe.

Vous voulez la stabilit d'un CDI (pour pouvoir louer votre appart, faire un crdit, ou que sais-je) mais cela ne vous choque pas qu'un patron puisse mettre fin  votre CDi sur un coup de tte. Au final, en quoi votre CDI hybride sera moins prcaire qu'un CDD puisque vous pourrez perdre votre travail du jour au lendemain ? Vous voulez le beurre et l'argent du beurre encore une fois, vous ne pouvez pas avoir un type de contrat qui signifie  la fois "n'ayez pas peur de mes capacits financires, sauf catastrophe, j'aurais des rentres d'argent rgulires", et en mme temps "J'ai sign un CDI, mais mon patron peut me virer juste car il s'est lev du pied gauche" (et j'exagre  peine).

S'il y a plusieurs types de contrats, c'est justement pour s'adapter aux diffrents types de situations.


Surtout que si on regarde actuellement, ds qu'une entreprise veut fermer une usine ou un site, pour faire plus de bnfices, vous gueulez tous, vous rlez aprs le gouvernement car il ne sauve pas ces emplois, etc etc Et l, avec cette fois, vous dites aux patrons, "oui oui allez-y, maintenant on vous donne l'autorisation de le faire, licenciez comme vous voulez, mais promis hein, vous allez crer des emplois ?".  ::?: 

Honntement, j'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre vtre cheminement, et comment vous pouvez croire  la plupart de ces "promesses" de cration d'emploi et autres...


Edit : 




> Sauf qu'actuellement, dans le code du travail, la dfinition de licenciement conomique est trs floue, et *des entreprises peuvent organiser l'insolvabilit d'une de leur filiale. Donc a allait quasi-systmatiquement aux prudhommes*.


Bah si des entreprises organisent sciemment l'insolvabilit d'une filiale alors qu'elles vont bien financirement, je trouve cela tout  fait justifier que cela finisse aux prud'hommes et je vois encore moins en quoi c'est mal ?


Les indemnits des prud'hommes, idem, c'est du pipi de chat, 9 fois sur 10 tu gagnes 3 fois rien, et encore, quand tu peux te permettre d'aller jusqu' la fin de la dmarche. Ca traine souvent sur plusieurs annes.

Te faire virer de faon "abusive" (car on est bien d'accord que si a va aux prud'hommes, c'est qu'il y a un contentieux et qu'il est prouv si tu as le droit  des indemnits), aprs X annes de boites, pour avoir une indemnit limite  quelques mois de salaire, sans ce soucier du prjudice  ct, en prenant juste en compte l'anciennet dans l'entreprise, oui mais non...

----------


## Pascaltech

> Je parle de faon plus ou moins philosophique. Je ne donne pas spcialement toutes mes opinions (je suis quelqu'un de trs intgre, attach  la justice, l'honntet et humaniste). J'essaie de me mettre  la place des autres, d'imaginer ce qu'ils pensent, et de raisonner un peu de faon mathmatique. Je parle en mode terre  terre, par rapport aux faits passs et prsent, en raisonnant en accord avec a, mais je suis de ceux qui voudraient refaire ce monde. J'ai un temps voulu tre Prsident de la Rpublique pour essayer d'imposer mon monde des Bisounours. Avec Hollande, j'ai t refroidi. C'est fataliste, mais peu importe qui tu mets au pouvoir, il ne pourra pas faire tout ce qu'il veut. Y a trop de freins de partout. Et le moteur de tout, c'est...l'argent...snif
> 
> Force est de constater que la socit n'est plus aussi humaine qu'avant, de part sa mutation. On a toujours dit que la France tait un pays plus  droite. Aprs tout dpend des suffrages exprims. Je suis  gauche donc a ne me concerne pas. Une gauche plus  gauche que Valls et moins  gauche qu'Aubry. Trs humaniste, mais ayant aussi accept le "pragmatisme".
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop si je suis dogmatique. J'essaie d'tre pragmatique et de mettre un peu au placard mon idalisme. Je ne veux pas tre un mouton, mais je veux aussi ne pas trop tre inond par mon dgot de la socit d'aujourd'hui.
> 
> En tout cas si des ides comme les tiennes portent et ont de srieuses chances d'tre ralises, je serai derrire toi. L, je suis juste prudent. "Chat chaud craint l'eau froide".


Dsol, j'arrive qussi un peu en retard.

Je ne sais quoi rpondre. Est-ce un pige ? Es-tu rou en rthorique ?

"J'ai un temps voulu tre Prsident de la Rpublique.." cela est trs franais, je dirais mme trs gaulois. Ce dsir est trs partag sous nos cieux.

Pourquoi ne pas aller goter l'herbe de la prairie d' ct, d'autant plus que ta prairie n'est pas clture. Tu te l'interdis ou tu es conditionn  l'immobilisme politique. Cela est tellement plus simple, plus intellectuellement prhensible, pour ces crtins de politicards.

Je trouve aussi que les franais sont faibles politiquement, ou suiveurs ou n'osent pas sortir du troupeau, alors qu'ils matrisent des mtiers plus que compliqus. C'est un peu comme la ngociation salariale, ton employeur veut que tu aies toutes les comptences au plus haut, sauf lorsqu'il s'agt de ngocier ton salaire, l, il s'attend  ce que tu soies le dernier des crtins ::): ).
Il y a, chez les franais, comme un renoncement intellectuel  s'affranchir de ses oppresseurs. Peut-tre un souvenir de massacres qu'il ne veut pas revivre.

Hollande nomme un premier ministre centre-gauche, Valls, qui fait une politique plus  gauche que son prdcesseur(l'augementation des taxes sur les bas salaires, c'est une ide de Holande et Hayrault. Sans bifurcation politique  ce moment-l, le gouvernement sautait. Les discours hautains et cyniques de Hollande  ce moment-l avaient comme un arrire got de gauche-caviard).

Comment l'expliquer ? O se situe politiquement Hollande ? En lvitation au-dessus de l'assemble ?
Hollande ne roule que pour son clan : la fonction publique.
Combien y avait-il de candidats issus du priv lors de la dernire lection municipale  laquelle tu as particip ? En ce qui me concerne, uniquement les listes hors PS et UMP proposaient des candidats idones.
C'est la fonction publique, et tous ceux qui vivent de leurs largesses, qui refusent tout changement.

Il a fallut 30 ans pour que le snat, dont le rle est d'invalider les choix de l'assemble, change de majorit.
La gauche possdait l'assemble, le snat, la fonction de prsident de la rpublique, eh bien cela ne permettait pas de faire passe ses lois(bonnes ou mauvaises l n'est pas le sujet ici). Non, la gauche n'avait pas le conseil constitutionnel.
N'y a-t-il pas un cueil dmocratique ?

"Force est de constater que la socit n'est plus aussi humaine qu'avant, de part sa mutation."
Qui a la possibilit aujourd'hui de se projetter dans l'avenir ? Les Etats ? Les grandes entreprises ? Pourquoi y a-t-il si peu de propositions de CDI (entre autres considrations gostes, philosophiques ou cyniques(appel  l'immigration sans retenue de travailleurs trangers)) ? Nous sommes  une priode charnire, de changement de socit, peut tre plus.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Bah il faudrait savoir, on nous dit partout que passer sa vie dans la mme boite, c'est fini, maintenant, il faut avoir une carrire plus "dynamique", c'est comme si tout le monde devait bosser en SSII, faut changer de boite tous les 5 ans max (ce qui n'est pas totalement faux si tu veux avoir un salaire qui volue xD).


C'est mme exactement le contraire qui se produit : avant (oui, z'allez me sortir l'antienne automatique "_c'tait-mieux-avant_") un job de perdu (ou de quitt) un autre de trouv. On pouvait mme passer de job en job en progressant en salaire un peu comme un voilier qui avance en tirant des bords. Maintenant (et un maintenant qui dure depuis au moins 25 ans) si vous avez quitt un job c'est que vous tes un "_instable_" (seul le patronat doit dcider de votre stabilit) et puis, pass 30-35 ans, vous tes trop "_vieux_".




> Nan mais faut arrter de nous faire croire qu'un ne peut pas virer quelqu'un en CDI... Si il y a une crise, que ta boite est en train de couler, le licenciement conomique c'est tout  fait lgal...
> 
> Ce qui est interdit, c'est de virer les gens quand il n'y a pas lieu, pour augmenter les bnfices ou les dividendes.


Et ils ne s'en privent pas, au contraire. Rien qu'un fait (l'embtant avec moi c'est que je ne fais pas des tartines d'idologies rgurgites c'est que je m'en tiens aux faits) : un jeune ami, intress par le btiment, m'annonce qu'il va faire un stage de formation de projeteur, stage pay par Fougerolle dont l'un des directeurs est venu et a annonc : "_Ne vous faites pas de bile pour trouver un job  la sortie, chez Fougerolle on peut prendre tout le monde qui aura russi le stage_".

Dans un premier temps je fus tonn car un des voisins de ma mre tait - justement - projeteur chez Fougerolle o un "_plan social_" l'avait mis sur le carreau ce qui l'embtait bien avec le crdit qu'il avait pris pour son appart. Et, pass 50 ans, il tait sr de ne jamais retrouver un travail.

Dans un premier temps seulement car j'ai vite compris que la "_technique_" de Fougerolle tait de se dbarasser de son "_vieux_" personnel bien pay pour embaucher des p'tits jeunes pay le tiers ou le quart des prcdents et dbauchables  merci vu qu'ils n'auront pas d'anciennet. Comme quoi la marocaine n'a pas tout invent, a existait dj avant. Elle veut juste gnraliser cette pauprisation du proltariat en l'inscrivant dans le code du travail, c'est tout. Je me souviens d'une pancarte brandie dans une manif par une jeune fille : "_Papa, j'ai trouv du travail, c'est... le tien_".

Ceux qui hurlent aprs la CGT et autres mouvements sociaux contre cette loi sclrate ont, soit la "_mentalit du larbin_" soit sont trs btes au point de gober la drisoire propagande du gouvernement, soit les deux.

Autre discours rgurgit en permanence : il serait impossible  la France de vivre en relative autarcie. Ah bon ? Et comment faisait elle depuis 2.000 ans ? La France  la chance d'avoir une gographie permettant toutes les activits agricoles et industrielles. C'est par des traitres et de la soumission  l'imprialisme ricain qu'elle a liquid volontairement toutes ses activits industrielles dans les annes 70. Et par le dumping agricole de la CEE qu'on met  mal la capacit d'autonomie des agriculteurs.

Et c'est en tant un petit pays incapable de rien qu'on va avoir la part belle avec ses voisins ? Je crois, au contraire, qu'eux vont se jeter sur le cadavre encore remuant pour finir de le dpecer (il n'y a qu' voir les rachats trangers des socits "franaises" (sic) qui le sont de moins en moins, derniers en date les chinois dans le secteur du tourisme et du transport).

----------


## LSMetag

> Euh, je dis a comme a, mais on parle de la vie de quelqu'un l, cela te plairait d'tre "facilement jectable" ? 
> 
> Mais plus srieusement, ce n'est pas ce que je dis, je dis que lorsqu'il y a des raisons justifies de mettre quelqu'un  la porte, on peut le faire lgalement et simplement, encore une fois, le licenciement conomique (par exemple), a existe.
> 
> Vous voulez la stabilit d'un CDI (pour pouvoir louer votre appart, faire un crdit, ou que sais-je) mais cela ne vous choque pas qu'un patron puisse mettre fin  votre CDi sur un coup de tte. Au final, en quoi votre CDI hybride sera moins prcaire qu'un CDD puisque vous pourrez perdre votre travail du jour au lendemain ? Vous voulez le beurre et l'argent du beurre encore une fois, vous ne pouvez pas avoir un type de contrat qui signifie  la fois "n'ayez pas peur de mes capacits financires, sauf catastrophe, j'aurais des rentres d'argent rgulires", et en mme temps "J'ai sign un CDI, mais mon patron peut me virer juste car il s'est lev du pied gauche" (et j'exagre  peine).
> 
> S'il y a plusieurs types de contrats, c'est justement pour s'adapter aux diffrents types de situations.
> 
> 
> ...


Un patron ne peut clairement pas licencier comme il veut. Il doit prouver par A+B qu'il y a faute, que les performances de la personne ne sont pas bonnes et a nuit  l'entreprise, et comme je le disais plus haut, il n'y a pas de relle dfinition du licenciement conomique dans la loi actuelle, ni de gardes fous. C'est  l'apprciation de l'entreprise et d'un juge.

Le patron peut te virer, mais si c'est injustifi, les prudhommes ne vont pas le rater !!! Il pourra mme tre tran en justice (cf Histoire de falsification des comptes d'Oracle). Parfois mme les prudhommes donnent,  tort, une dcision favorable au salari,  cause des flous dans le code du travail. Une procdure perdue aux prudhommes est suffisante pour faire fermer une TPE voire PME.

Dans le CDD ou l'intrim, tu sais que tu finis au bout de tant de mois. Point. T'as rien  dire c'est fix.

Cette loi vise aussi  inscrire noir sur blanc les modalits de licenciements, mme si elles seraient peut-tre un peu plus souples qu'avant, mais resteraient quand mme assez strictes.

----------


## LSMetag

> Bah si des entreprises organisent sciemment l'insolvabilit d'une filiale alors qu'elles vont bien financirement, je trouve cela tout  fait justifier que cela finisse aux prud'hommes et je vois encore moins en quoi c'est mal ?
> 
> 
> Les indemnits des prud'hommes, idem, c'est du pipi de chat, 9 fois sur 10 tu gagnes 3 fois rien, et encore, quand tu peux te permettre d'aller jusqu' la fin de la dmarche. Ca traine souvent sur plusieurs annes.
> 
> Te faire virer de faon "abusive" (car on est bien d'accord que si a va aux prud'hommes, c'est qu'il y a un contentieux et qu'il est prouv si tu as le droit  des indemnits), aprs X annes de boites, pour avoir une indemnit limite  quelques mois de salaire, sans ce soucier du prjudice  ct, en prenant juste en compte l'anciennet dans l'entreprise, oui mais non...


Je suis d'accord. C'est justement ce genre de combine qui est explicitement interdite par la loi El Khomeri. Le but est que tout soit CLAIR par rapport au licenciement conomique, et qu'il n'y ait pas cette incertitude du "je vais gagner ou perdre aux prudhommes si ma socit est en vrai pril ?"

Si rellement l'embauche devient plus attractive, tu auras des chances de retrouver du taff pendant la priode d'indemnisation (c'est vers mensuellement, contrairement  avant o c'tait d'un seul coup)

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je suis trs sduit par l'ide de BEAUCOUP mieux encadrer les privilges de tous ces politiques qui ont oubli le principe de leur fonction. L'ide de relier leur salaire  celui du smic est assez attrayant par ailleurs


Personnellement, j'adore la proportionnalit des rmunration. Mme en interne dans une entreprise.
bas de l'echelle = salaire minimum
Chef de pon = 1,5 salaire min
Manager chez pas quoi 1,8 salaire min
.
.
.
PDG = 30 ou 40 salaire min.




> Nanmoins, je vois mal comment tu peux concrtement proposer un systme dmocratique sans plus aucune institution ni parti quand la France compte maintenant 70 millions de pons.
> La dmocratie absolue, c'est  dire sans aucun intermdiaire de reprsentation, voire mme simplement une dmocratie o n'importe qui peut avoir ses chances aux lections est totalement illusoire.


Je ne veux pas supprimer la reprsentation, mais je veux supprimer la reprsentation par election (avec tout les biais qu'on connais) et m'appuyer sur la sagesse populaire en passant  une reprsentation statistique avec la nomination alatoire.

Avec une nomination alatoire, on pourra esprer tomber sur un parlement reprsentatif de la population Franaise. Que ce soit en terme d'age, de catgorie sociale, de lieu de vie, de travail....





> Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec le constat suivant : les partis sont des usines  candidats qui nous enlvent quelque part le droit de choisir nos dirigeants. Ils sont la cause et le symptome d'une politique corporatrice, qui tient plus compte de la russite de son parti que de la France mme. Ils strotypent les idaux et les ides, ils nous servent un discours prmach,  la javel, sans aucune initiative, sans contestation possible que celle strile des opposants qui ne rflchissent que trs peu souvent aux propositions elles-mmes, mais seulement  la couleur politique de celui qui les propose.
> 
> Mais explique moi comment toi par exemple, voulant te reprsenter d'abord rgionalement puis nationalement etc, tu arriverais  te faire connatre ? De quel financement disposerais-tu ? Rien que cela ? Je n'ai pas confiance en ce que les candidats en campagne peuvent dire, mais du moins j'ai moyen de connatre leurs ides, leur programme, car ils ont un site internet, le moyen de financer des meetings, etc.
> Si n'importe qui peut se prsenter, sans regroupement politique, le problme s'inverse :  celui dont on connaissait  l'avance le programme, on se retrouve avec une foule d'inconnus dont on ne sait rien du tout, ni de leur formation, ni de leur volont politique.
> Beaucoup de ceux qui ont pens la dmocratie ont vu cette impossiblit : Rousseau, ou plus rcemment Royer-Collard.


L'informatique ouvre de grandes possibilits, on peut trs bien imaginer des sites web d'expression pour prsenter ces ides,  lchelle du quartier, du lieu dit, de la ville etc... On peut mme imaginer un systme de rputation  la StackOverflow par rapport  leur interventions.

Un Citoyen pose un problme, 10 politiques en campagne proposent leur solution, d'autres  citoyen peuvent voter...

Bref, il y a des trucs  construire  avec des cots ridicules que mme Rousseau ne pouvait pas imaginer  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Un patron ne peut clairement pas licencier comme il veut. *Il doit prouver par A+B qu'il y a faute, que les performances de la personne ne sont pas bonnes et a nuit  l'entreprise*, [...].
> 
> Le patron peut te virer, *mais si c'est injustifi*, les prudhommes ne vont pas le rater !!!


Mais encore heureux ! 

On est pass de "les patrons ne peuvent pas licencier comme ils veulent, ce qui est gnant vu le manque de vision du march, la concurrence mondiale etc etc"  "Mais c'est dgueulasse, les patrons ne peuvent pas virer tranquillement un mec qui n'a rien fait de mal, et quand ils le font, on leur demande du fric".

 ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Rien qu'avec ce message, tu me confortes dans mon ide que ce genre de loi ne doit absolument pas passer.

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


J'ai pas os le dire, mais je pense plus tard  m'expatrier au Quebec. L-bas tu es jug sur tes comptences, peu importe tes diplmes, ton ge, ton handicap. Et apparemment ils seraient accueillants.

Mais voil, c'est une fuite, et j'aimerais viter a.

Hollande comme tu dis, est dans son esprit de "synthse". Il est de gauche, mais comme tu dis il est surtout bon au niveau "rgalien" et donc un peu en lvitation au niveau intrieur. C'est pas un hyper-prsident  la Sarkozy. C'est Valls qui est le vrai chef ici. Heureusement qu'il fait de la boxe pour se dtendre, sinon toute l'assemble y serait passe ^^.

J'aime pas trop l'appareillage des partis politiques. On nous prsente toujours les mmes sauces et on vote pas dfaut. Il est de notorit publique que les jeunots qui veulent s'engager sont tout de suite touffs pour les vieux de la vieille, qui ont des rseaux et tout. On empche les jeunes de percer. Que ce soit gauche ou droite c'est pareil.

Je pense que des initiatives populaires sont souhaitables, mais il faut qu'elles soient  la hauteur des dbats. Nuit Debout est un dbut, mais ils sont pas dans le coup. L'opposition, quelle qu'elle soit, s'oppose, mais ne propose pas. Elle ragit par rapport  la couleur politique, pas sur ses convictions.

Des initiatives populaires, en dialogues constants avec les Etats, ce serait un bon dbut. L-bas, ce sont des humains qui n'ont pas la science infuse. Il faut leur donner aussi des ides ou des retours constructifs. Que a soit aussi "officiel" qu'une organisation syndicale.

----------


## Grogro

N'oubliez surtout pas que sur le plan technique, ce genre de loi est une usine  gaz d'une monstrueuse complexit administrative. Gardez  l'esprit l'impact sur les PME/PMI qui n'ont pas les moyen d'avoir un service juridique, ni un service RH, ni un service comptable. Cette loi a tout pour fragiliser les petites structures, sans rien leur apporter.

----------


## LSMetag

> Mais encore heureux ! 
> 
> On est pass de "les patrons ne peuvent pas licencier comme ils veulent, ce qui est gnant vu le manque de vision du march, la concurrence mondiale etc etc"  "Mais c'est dgueulasse, les patrons ne peuvent pas virer tranquillement un mec qui n'a rien fait de mal, et quand ils le font, on leur demande du fric".
> 
> 
> 
> Rien qu'avec ce message, tu me confortes dans mon ide que ce genre de loi ne doit absolument pas passer.


Tu interprtes dans l'motion. Ce que je dis, c'est que tout sera marqu dans cette nouvelle loi. Et que si l'employeur respecte cette loi, il n'a rien  craindre des prudhommes. C'est pourtant pas compliqu ! Avant c'tait pas clair, et donc rien ne dfinissait si tu tais dans ton droit ou en tort quand tu licenciais. C'tait au bon vouloir du juge. VOILA !

Contrairement  avant, il y a un vrai texte, qui enlve les incertitudes. Tu es ou pas dans la loi. Point !

----------


## AoCannaille

> Tu interprtes dans l'motion. Ce que je dis, c'est que tout sera marqu dans cette nouvelle loi. Et que si l'employeur respecte cette loi, il n'a rien  craindre des prudhommes. C'est pourtant pas compliqu ! Avant c'tait pas clair, et donc rien ne dfinissait si tu tais dans ton droit ou en tort quand tu licenciais. C'tait au bon vouloir du juge. VOILA !
> 
> Contrairement  avant, il y a un vrai texte, qui enlve les incertitudes. Tu es ou pas dans la loi. Point !


C'est pas parce qu'il faut ventuellement clarifier certains point en lgifrant qu'il faut le faire avec avec autant de recul sur la scurit de l'emploi...

----------


## LSMetag

> N'oubliez surtout pas que sur le plan technique, ce genre de loi est une usine  gaz d'une monstrueuse complexit administrative. Gardez  l'esprit l'impact sur les PME/PMI qui n'ont pas les moyen d'avoir un service juridique, ni un service RH, ni un service comptable. Cette loi a tout pour fragiliser les petites structures, sans rien leur apporter.


Que penser... Notre code du travail a 3500 pages. Je sature dj  350... Je ne suis pas entrepreneur, mais y a que les avocats pour connatre ce code du travail sur le bout des doigts.
Faudrait quand mme synthtiser et simplifier tout a !

----------


## AoCannaille

> Que penser... Notre code du travail a 3500 pages. Je sature dj  350... Je ne suis pas entrepreneur, mais y a que les avocats pour connatre ce code du travail sur le bout des doigts.
> Faudrait quand mme synthtiser et simplifier tout a !


Tu penses  quoi ? un truc du genre : 

Article 1 :
Chacun pour soit.

Article 2 :
Sans Objet.


(avec un truc comme a, c'est Dalloz qui ferait grve!)

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est pas parce qu'il faut ventuellement clarifier certains point en lgifrant qu'il faut le faire avec avec autant de recul sur la scurit de l'emploi...


Tu le vois o ce recul important ? Certes je ne me souviens pas des conditions inscrites, mais sont-elles si affaiblies ? Tu peux m'clairer ? Si c'est le cas je comprends qu'il y ait contestation. Surtout pour des quinquagnaires. Mais il faut aussi voir que a doit favoriser grandement les rembauches.

----------


## LSMetag

> Tu penses  quoi ? un truc du genre : 
> 
> Article 1 :
> Chacun pour soit.
> 
> Article 2 :
> Sans Objet.
> 
> 
> (avec un truc comme a, c'est Dalloz qui ferait grve!)


Diviser le nombre de pages par dix serait dj un immense progrs. Sur 350 pages, y a de quoi crire ! Il doit y avoir plein de doublons, formulations alambiques ou trucs du genre.

----------


## Pascaltech

> ...Des initiatives populaires, en dialogues constants avec les Etats, ce serait un bon dbut. L-bas, ce sont des humains qui n'ont pas la science infuse. Il faut leur donner aussi des ides ou des retours constructifs. Que a soit aussi "officiel" qu'une organisation syndicale.


S'ils me donnent leur indemnit, je veux bien leur donner mes ides. Pourquoi faire leur travail ?

C'est trs conservateur comme comportement : "moi je reste lu et toi tu restes dans ta mose et tu me donnes tes ides." Une socit bien range en sorte.

A+, je quitte.

----------


## LSMetag

> Personnellement, j'adore la proportionnalit des rmunration. Mme en interne dans une entreprise.
> bas de l'echelle = salaire minimum
> Chef de pon = 1,5 salaire min
> Manager chez pas quoi 1,8 salaire min
> .
> .
> .
> PDG = 30 ou 40 salaire min.
> 
> ...


Nomination alatoire ? Mon dieu !!! Il faut quand mme dans la comptence conomique, pas juste dans son job de maon !
Par contre, je suis pour de la proportionnelle au parlement. 25%. Mais  chaque fois que la gauche met a en place, c'est abrog par la droite...

Proportionnalit ? C'est qui dj celui qui a 700 SMIC ? ^^

Non mais oui, un patron ne devrait pas gagner plus de 20 fois le salaire minimum de ses collaborateurs. En plus a l'encouragerait  payer plus ^^. Mais dans le priv, c'est pas l'Etat qui dcide des salaire. Par contre, s'il est actionnaire a change tout. Une dcision d'augmentation de salaire a t prise en opposition avec les actionnaires, dont l'Etat (je crois que c'est chez Renault). Ca doit tre sanctionn.

----------


## soad

> Mais encore heureux ! 
> 
> On est pass de "les patrons ne peuvent pas licencier comme ils veulent, ce qui est gnant vu le manque de vision du march, la concurrence mondiale etc etc"  "Mais c'est dgueulasse, les patrons ne peuvent pas virer tranquillement un mec qui n'a rien fait de mal, et quand ils le font, on leur demande du fric".
> 
> 
> 
> Rien qu'avec ce message, tu me confortes dans mon ide que ce genre de loi ne doit absolument pas passer.



Alors j'espre que tu ne seras jamais patron. En Suisse un patron peut rsilier un contrat n'importe quand et sans raisons (Et encore heureux que cela soit possible). Sinon pourquoi je prendrais le risque d'embaucher quelqu'un si je ne suis pas sr de l'avenir.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Ceux qui hurlent aprs la CGT et autres mouvements sociaux contre cette loi sclrate ont, soit la "_mentalit du larbin_" soit sont trs btes au point de gober la drisoire propagande du gouvernement, soit les deux.


Qui est caricatural maintenant ? Je ne savais pas qu'on tait pass  la pense unique, ni que la vrit tait si simple  trouver. Excuse nous d'tre des larbins si btes,  toi qui as trouv la solution au monde.
Plus srieusement j'espre vraiment que tu cherches juste  tre provoquant, sinon si tu es si sr de toi et toujours prt  mpriser ceux qui donnent au moins le bnfice du doute  ce projet de loi, tu n'as pas besoin d'arpenter cette discussion. Quel intrt de dbattre quand selon toi il n'y a pas dbat ?





> Vous voulez la stabilit d'un CDI (pour pouvoir louer votre appart, faire un crdit, ou que sais-je) mais cela ne vous choque pas qu'un patron puisse mettre fin  votre CDi sur un coup de tte. Au final, en quoi votre CDI hybride sera moins prcaire qu'un CDD puisque vous pourrez perdre votre travail du jour au lendemain ? Vous voulez le beurre et l'argent du beurre encore une fois, vous ne pouvez pas avoir un type de contrat qui signifie  la fois "n'ayez pas peur de mes capacits financires, sauf catastrophe, j'aurais des rentres d'argent rgulires", et en mme temps "J'ai sign un CDI, mais mon patron peut me virer juste car il s'est lev du pied gauche" (et j'exagre  peine).


L j'avoue je suis fatigu de voir notre point de vue (enfin je nous englobe, mais n'hsite pas  me corriger si tu vois des lments de dissentions  propos LSMetag  ::D:  ) caricatur : on a dj assez dit qu'il s'agit l non pas d'avoir un CDI aussi prcaire qu'un CDD, mais de rendre le CDI actuel un peu moins scuritaire qu'il ne l'est actuellement. Les choses ne sont pas tout noir ou tout blanc, et je pense que mme dans le domaine des contrats d'embauche il est possible d'avoir une sorte de dgrad ? 
Par contre, ce que tu soulves est juste, enlever au CDI une part de sa solidit lui enlve de la mme manire l'assurance qu'il donnat aux banques et loueurs.





> L'informatique ouvre de grandes possibilits, on peut trs bien imaginer des sites web d'expression pour prsenter ces ides,  lchelle du quartier, du lieu dit, de la ville etc... On peut mme imaginer un systme de rputation  la StackOverflow par rapport  leur interventions.
> 
> Un Citoyen pose un problme, 10 politiques en campagne proposent leur solution, d'autres  citoyen peuvent voter...
> 
> Bref, il y a des trucs  construire  avec des cots ridicules que mme Rousseau ne pouvait pas imaginer


Pas faux tout a  ::):

----------


## YoloViking

Quel intret d'tre le patron d'une boite qui gere 5 000 personnes voir plus si tu gagnes que 20k ? Avec les contraintes, les prises de ttes etc....

Qui voudrait faire a ?

Je penses que vous vous rendez pas compte des tches que cela incombe. Si tu te foires, tu peux mettre  la rue une partie de tes employs qui vont faire grve car tu as fais de la merde.

Vraiment pas intressant.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ceux qui hurlent aprs la CGT et autres mouvements sociaux contre cette loi sclrate ont, soit la "_mentalit du larbin_" soit sont trs btes au point de gober la drisoire propagande du gouvernement, soit les deux.
> 
> Autre discours rgurgit en permanence : il serait impossible  la France de vivre en relative autarcie. Ah bon ? Et comment faisait elle depuis 2.000 ans ? La France  la chance d'avoir une gographie permettant toutes les activits agricoles et industrielles. C'est par des traitres et de la soumission  l'imprialisme ricain qu'elle a liquid volontairement toutes ses activits industrielles dans les annes 70. Et par le dumping agricole de la CEE qu'on met  mal la capacit d'autonomie des agriculteurs.
> 
> Et c'est en tant un petit pays incapable de rien qu'on va avoir la part belle avec ses voisins ? Je crois, au contraire, qu'eux vont se jeter sur le cadavre encore remuant pour finir de le dpecer (il n'y a qu' voir les rachats trangers des socits "franaises" (sic) qui le sont de moins en moins, derniers en date les chinois dans le secteur du tourisme et du transport).


Pas sympa d'tre trait de larbin ou d'idiot. Je me base moi aussi sur les faits et rflchis beaucoup, sans prendre parti. La violence et l'absence de discussion sont pour moi de la btise.

On aurait pu vivre en Autarcie si on avait cr l'Europe, sign Maastrich et Lisbonne. Avant on tait souverains. On a abandonn notre souverainet. Et comme on n'a plus de souverainet, d'argent  nous, et que le monde entier autour de nous a aussi perdu sa souverainet de la mme faon, et bien revenir en arrire va tre ....hmmmm... impossible ? Je pense que beaucoup de gens, et je dis a par dpit, aura du mal  abandonner le "Made in Taiwan".
C'est peut-tre possible, mais il faudra 100 ans pour y arriver.

----------


## LSMetag

> Quel intret d'tre le patron d'une boite qui gere 5 000 personnes voir plus si tu gagnes que 20k ? Avec les contraintes, les prises de ttes etc....
> 
> Qui voudrait faire a ?
> 
> Je penses que vous vous rendez pas compte des tches que cela incombe. Si tu te foires, tu peux mettre  la rue une partie de tes employs qui vont faire grve car tu as fais de la merde.
> 
> Vraiment pas intressant.


Si tu as 5000 salaris, tu ne vas pas tous les payer le SMIC. Dsol, je voulais dire la moyenne des salaires. C'est moi qui me suis mal exprim.
Gagner 20k par mois en trimant, je suis ok ! C'est ce que font les ministres.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu le vois o ce recul important ?


Sur  peu prs 95% des diffrents points de cette loi ? 

Mme si il y a 1 point positif, et peu importe lequel, il ne mrite pas les 125 points ngatifs qui viennent avec. 


Et non, je ne parle pas sous l'motion.

Donc tu me dis que sur un machin de 3500 pages, ce n'tait pas clair (a c'est possible, mme si le nombre de pages n'a rien  voir, il suffit de lire un article de loi de 10 lignes pour se rendre compte que c'est imbitable xD), mais que sur un truc de 20 lignes, on arrive  dfinir un cadre prcis qui peut grer TOUTES les situations ? 





> Mais il faut aussi voir que a doit favoriser grandement les rembauches


Comme le CICE, et comme pleins d'autres trucs, ce n'est que du conditionnel ! 

Comme on dit "avec des SI, moi je coupe du bois !".


Tu simplifies le licenciement : si effectivement, l'entreprise a des difficults, elle va virer un mec ou deux (plus facilement), et quand a ira de nouveau mieux, elle en reprendra un ou deux (peut-tre). Si elle n'a pas plus de commandes ou de visibilit que maintenant, elle ne va pas embaucher 20 personnes pour les virer 2 mois aprs car elle n'a pas de boulot pour eux, je ne vois pas l'intrt...

Je vois dj le truc, l'entreprise va embaucher un gars en CDI hybride facile  virer, le gars va tre super content, il va pouvoir aller faire son crdit sur 30 ans, et hop 2 mois aprs, y'a toujours pas plus de boulot, voir moins, il se fait virer (facilement, le patron est content), et le type est comme un con avec son crdit. C'est vrai que compar  maintenant, au lieu d'avoir des chmeurs qui ne peuvent pas faire de crdit, on aura des chmeurs qui ne peuvent plus les rembourser. Bonjour le progrs... ^^

----------


## AoCannaille

> Nomination alatoire ? Mon dieu !!! Il faut quand mme dans la comptence conomique, pas juste dans son job de maon !


Donc tu prfre des gens comptents en conomie (et en mensonges ) et incomptents dans tout le reste (avec des a priori sur tout du haut de leur tour d'ivoire) que des comptents sur tout (statistiquement) et pas en conomie? Ce qui sera statistiquement faux, sur 577 personnes, suffisament auront des notions suffisantes d'conomie pour mener des dbats!

Surtout que je ne supprime pas le gouvernement, qui lui aussi peut tre pdagogue.

On peut imaginer des mandats de 5 ans, avec 6 mois de "Formation"  cheval sur la 5e anne du parlement prcdant...



> Proportionnalit ? C'est qui dj celui qui a 700 SMIC ? ^^


Il doit pas y en avoir qu'un...



> Non mais oui, un patron ne devrait pas gagner plus de 20 fois le salaire minimum de ses collaborateurs. En plus a l'encouragerait  payer plus ^^. Mais dans le priv, c'est pas l'Etat qui dcide des salaire. Par contre, s'il est actionnaire a change tout. Une dcision d'augmentation de salaire a t prise en opposition avec les actionnaires, dont l'Etat (je crois que c'est chez Renault). Ca doit tre sanctionn.


On peut discuter du "20", mais on est d'accord (pour une fois)

Pour ma part je lgifrerais la distribution des bnfices pour forcer le 3 tiers.
Si l'entreprise fait des bnfices, 33%  l'investissement, 33% aux salaris (augmentations / primes ) et 33% aux actionnaires.

Actuellement on est en moyenne sur le CAC40  85% pour les actionnaires.

Si l'entreprise rencontre des difficults, alors le premier tier  sauter doit tre les actionnaires pour se concentrer sur l'investissement.

----------


## LSMetag

> L j'avoue je suis fatigu de voir notre point de vue (enfin je nous englobe, mais n'hsite pas  me corriger si tu vois des lments de dissentions  propos LSMetag  ) caricatur : on a dj assez dit qu'il s'agit l non pas d'avoir un CDI aussi prcaire qu'un CDD, mais de rendre le CDI actuel un peu moins *scuritaire* qu'il ne l'est actuellement.


Je serais tent d'ajouter l'adjectif "incertain".

----------


## renoo

> Sauf qu'actuellement, dans le code du travail, la dfinition de licenciement conomique est trs floue, et des entreprises peuvent organiser l'insolvabilit d'une de leur filiale. Donc a allait quasi-systmatiquement aux prudhommes.
> L, le licenciement conomique est bien clarifi. Si ce licenciement est en accord avec ce qui est crit dans le code du travail, une procdure aux prudhommes devient inutile, car tout y est marqu noir sur blanc.


C'est jamais tout noir ou tout blanc en justice ; d'autre part tu parles ici de mieux encadrer le licenciement conomique actuel alors qu'il est question de faciliter les licenciements pour faciliter les embauches... et franchement cette histoire de filiales dficitaires c'est que pour les grosses boites.




> Le plafonnement des prudhommes, c'est "au cas o" et a permet d'avoir des valeurs maximum  inclure dans un budget. Ca a t rduit en barme indicatif.


Les baremes sont trs faibles. Le plafonnement des indemnits prudhommes c'tait 15 mois pour 30 ans de bons et loyaux services, dsol mais je trouve a normal de faire raquer l'entreprise dans ce cas car le salari ne retrouvera pas de travail, et a coutera 3 ans en allocation chmage. Cette mesure allait crer du chmage.





> Les accords d'entreprises sont l non seulement pour les patrons mais aussi les salaris. Certains pourront s'arranger, en cas de coup dur un accord officiel crit sur tant de mois de baisse de salaire, ngociation de roulements si jamais une sur-demande,...


Sauf que les accords d'entreprise, c'est que pour les grands groupes et grosses socits (c'est hyper lourd a mettre en oeuvre, il faut des avocats & co). Elles pourront droger aux accords de branche, alors que les PME ne pourront se battre  armes gales.




> Voil en gros quels taient les 3 pilliers de cette loi. Enlever des incertitudes, que l'entreprise soit mallable selon le contexte, et qu'il y ait moins de procdures au prudhommes si le licenciement conomique est rellement prouv.


Finalement, il n'en reste plus grand chose. Je crois qu'ils ont mis aussi dans la loi des usines  gaz pour les PME style compte d'activit.

----------


## LSMetag

> Donc tu prfre des gens comptents en conomie (et en mensonges ) et incomptents dans tout le reste (avec des a priori sur tout du haut de leur tour d'ivoire) que des comptents sur tout (statistiquement) et pas en conomie? Ce qui sera statistiquement faux, sur 577 personnes, suffisament auont des notions suffisantes d'conomie pour mener des dbats!


Faut qu'ils soient les 2. Mme une lite ne matrise pas forcment toutes les subtilits de notre conomie mondialise. S'ils sont les 2 et qu'ils ne se battent pas tous uniquement pour leur paroisse, je suis ok. En gros, faut qu'ils aient fait science-po en plus de leur boult. Ne pas oublier non plus qu'on va souvent commercer chez les autres pays. Donc va avoir des talents de commerciaux. Des talents aussi pour pouvoir leur demander des faveurs. Etc...





> On peut discuter du "20", mais on est d'accord (pour une fois)
> 
> Pour ma part je lgifrerais la distribution des bnfices pour forcer le 3 tiers.
> Si l'entreprise fait des bnfices, 33%  l'investissement, 33% aux salaris (augmentations / primes ) et 33% aux actionnaires.
> 
> Actuellement on est en moyenne sur le CAC40  85% pour les actionnaires.
> 
> Si l'entreprise rencontre des difficults, alors le premier tier  sauter doit tre les actionnaires pour se concentrer sur l'investissement.


On est  peu prs d'accord sauf sur la dernire ligne. Certaines entreprises le font dj, de reverser une partie des bnfices aux salaris. 

Je n'aime pas trop l'actionnariat. C'est certes un investissement, mais l'entreprise, si tu n'a pas fait gaffe d'tre actionnaire majoritaire de ta socit, ne t'appartient plus, car l'argent qui sert  la faire fonctionner n'est pas le tiens. Mme systme que l'Etat avec sa dette. En plus, si l'entreprise marche, les actionnaires s'en mettent plein les poches en ne faisant que t'imposer des plans sociaux ou autres trucs  coup de chantages (tu fais pas a, je retire mes actions).
Donc si tu peux viter, vite d'entrer en bourse. Ta socit se dveloppera beaucoup moins vite, mais tu viteras des OPA comme Bollor avec Canal+.

Les investissements, si tu as des actionnaires, c'est  eux qui faut les demander. Donc malheureusement, virer les actionnaires, c'est virer la grande majorit du capital de ta bote.

----------


## renoo

> Alors j'espre que tu ne seras jamais patron. En Suisse un patron peut rsilier un contrat n'importe quand et sans raisons (Et encore heureux que cela soit possible). Sinon pourquoi je prendrais le risque d'embaucher quelqu'un si je ne suis pas sr de l'avenir.


En Suisse, l'indemnit de licenciement tu la payes tous les mois. Finalement, travailler en France avec des sous-traitants et des SSII c'est encore plus simple, plus souple et moins cher.

----------


## Zirak

> L j'avoue je suis fatigu de voir notre point de vue (enfin je nous englobe, mais n'hsite pas  me corriger si tu vois des lments de dissentions  propos LSMetag  ) caricatur : on a dj assez dit qu'il s'agit l non pas d'avoir un CDI aussi prcaire qu'un CDD, mais de rendre le CDI actuel un peu moins scuritaire qu'il ne l'est actuellement.


Ce n'est pas de la caricature, ce que toi ou LSMetag voulez ou affirmez est une chose, mais dans la ralit des choses, quand on voit les prcdents, et ce ct trs libral avec tout le pouvoirs aux entreprises vers lequel se dirige le monde, je vous trouve quand mme trs candide de penser que cela va juste rendre le CDI actuel un peu moins scuritaire...

C'est vrai que quand on voit ce qui se fait chez les voisins (travail  1 de l'heure, contrat  0h o on t'appelle quand on a besoin de toi, obligation pour les sans-emploi de faire des TIG gratuitement comme des criminels, etc etc), on voit en effet que l'on se dirige vers un lger changement qui n'entrainera aucun abus et qui nous ramnera dans les Trentes Glorieuses.  :;):  





> Les choses ne sont pas tout noir ou tout blanc, et je pense que mme dans le domaine des contrats d'embauche il est possible d'avoir une sorte de dgrad ?


Donc on simplifie le code du travail car ce n'est pas assez prcis (dixit LSMetag) pour faire  ct pleins de contrats avec une sorte de dgrad avec un peu tout et rien dedans ? Encore une fois, ce n'est pas un peu contradictoire de se plaindre de la complexit d'un ct, puis de vouloir en rajouter  un autre endroit ?

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


Je te laisse camper sur tes positions. Comme dit prcdent, rien n'est tout blanc ou tout noir. Et rien n'est assur  100% de marcher.

Et oui, on peut tout dire en 20 lignes si on sait SYNTHETISER avec les bons mots. On peut aussi fusionner divers articles de loi qui se rejoignent. L'imagination d'un "crivain" est fertile. La le code du travail a t crit un peu au kilomtre. Il faut remettre un peu d'ordre, et a pourrait se faire sans rien changer (ou presque).

Tu as peut-tre t vir abusivement d'un CDI, je n'en sais rien. Ce que je sais, c'est que le code du travail empche d'tre vir n'importe comment. Il dfinit pourquoi et comment tu peux tre vir. Et c'est trs restrictif. Ceux qui virent abusivement, sans se proccuper des prudhommes, c'est les grandes entreprises qui ont les moyens.

Alors certes cette loi assouplit un peu les choses, mais a reste quand mme trs rglement ! Et surtout, c'est beaucoup plus prcis qu'avant. Donc a vite des litiges ou incomprhension de tous les cts.

----------


## soad

> En Suisse, l'indemnit de licenciement tu la payes tous les mois. Finalement, travailler en France avec des sous-traitants et des SSII c'est encore plus simple, plus souple et moins cher.


Il n'y a pas d'indemnit de licenciement en Suisse.

----------


## Zirak

> Faut qu'ils soient les 2. Mme une lite ne matrise pas forcment toutes les subtilits de notre conomie mondialise. S'ils sont les 2 et qu'ils ne se battent pas tous uniquement pour leur paroisse, je suis ok. En gros, faut qu'ils aient fait science-po en plus de leur boult. Ne pas oublier non plus qu'on va souvent commercer chez les autres pays. Donc va avoir des talents de commerciaux. Des talents aussi pour pouvoir leur demander des faveurs. Etc...


Oui en gros, tu exigerais plus des citoyens que des politiciens actuels (qui sont pays pour a) ? 

Car tu es bien conscient qu'aucun politicien ne possde toutes ces connaissances ? 

Tu penses vraiment que quelqu'un (au fil des remaniements) qui passe dans un mme quinquennat (ou entres plusieurs), de la justice  l'agriculture via un sjour  l'ducation ou  la sant, s'y connait vraiment dans tous ces domaines ?  ::aie:: 

Ils ont beau avoir fait science-po, la moiti ne connait pas le prix d'une baguette, quand tu ne connais pas la ralit dans laquelle vivent les gens (que cela soit les citoyens salaris ou les citoyens patrons, ou les citoyens sans emplois), comment veux-tu prendre de bonnes dcisions ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Faut qu'ils soient les 2. Mme une lite ne matrise pas forcment toutes les subtilits de notre conomie mondialise. S'ils sont les 2 et qu'ils ne se battent pas tous uniquement pour leur paroisse, je suis ok. En gros, faut qu'ils aient fait science-po en plus de leur boult. Ne pas oublier non plus qu'on va souvent commercer chez les autres pays. Donc va avoir des talents de commerciaux. Des talents aussi pour pouvoir leur demander des faveurs. Etc...


Les seules qualits ncessaires pour rprsenter le peuple, c'est en faire partie, avoir du bon sens et surtout vouloir servir le peuple. J'ai l'impression que les dput actuels n'ont rien de tout a.






> On est  peu prs d'accord sauf sur la dernire ligne. Certaines entreprises le font dj, de reverser une partie des bnfices aux salaris. 
> 
> Je n'aime pas trop l'actionnariat. C'est certes un investissement, mais l'entreprise, si tu n'a pas fait gaffe d'tre actionnaire majoritaire de ta socit, ne t'appartient plus, car l'argent qui sert  la faire fonctionner n'est pas le tiens. Mme systme que l'Etat avec sa dette. En plus, si l'entreprise marche, les actionnaires s'en mettent plein les poches en ne faisant que t'imposer des plans sociaux ou autres trucs  coup de chantages (tu fais pas a, je retire mes actions).
> Donc si tu peux viter, vite d'entrer en bourse. Ta socit se dveloppera beaucoup moins vite, mais tu viteras des OPA comme Bollor avec Canal+.
> 
> Les investissements, si tu as des actionnaires, c'est  eux qui faut les demander. Donc malheureusement, virer les actionnaires, c'est virer la grande majorit du capital de ta bote.


Il faut arrter de croire que les actionnaires "investissent". C'est faux dans 99,99% des cas.

Si tu as une boite, que tu cherche un investisseur (appelons le Bertrand), tu fournit  Bertrand 40% de ta boite en action contre disons 1 Million d'euros.
Alors oui, Bertrand a investi 1 000 000. Ce million d'euro est entr dans les caisses de l'entreprise et lui a profit, Bertrand  apport quelque chose  l'entreprise, il mrite ses dividendes.

Maintenant, Bertrand vend ses 40%  1,5 Millions d'euros (la socit  pris de la valeur)  Charlie et Dany.
Charlie donne 750k  Bertrand
Dany donne 750k  Bertrand.

Charlie et Dany n'ont rien apport  l'entreprise. La valeur des actions est dissocie de l'apport initial et mme de l'tat des caisses.

Charlie et Dany n'ont pas "investi" pour l'entreprise, mais juste pour eux mme (en esprant vendre plus cher ou gagner de l'argent en se tournant les pouces). 

Charlie et Dany ne mritent pas leurs dividendes.

Le problme, c'est que seul le premier actionnaire "Investit", mais la proportion de "Premier actionnaire" dans l'actionnarat est trs faible : c'est le jeu de la bourse, tout le monde vend tout le temps! Il y a 100 000 Charlie pour 1 Bertrand.

Le Bertrand, c'est pas un actionnaire normal, en gnral on l'appelle mme un "Business Angel". C'est eux qu'ils faut encourager, pas les actionnaires...

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui en gros, tu exigerais plus des citoyens que des politiciens actuels (qui sont pays pour a) ? 
> 
> Car tu es bien conscient qu'aucun politicien ne possde toutes ces connaissances ? 
> 
> Tu penses vraiment que quelqu'un (au fil des remaniements) qui passe dans un mme quinquennat (ou entres plusieurs), de la justice  l'agriculture via un sjour  l'ducation ou  la sant, s'y connait vraiment dans tous ces domaines ? 
> 
> Ils ont beau avoir fait science-po, la moiti ne connait pas le prix d'une baguette, quand tu ne connais pas la ralit dans laquelle vivent les gens (que cela soit les citoyens salaris ou les citoyens patrons, ou les citoyens sans emplois), comment veux-tu prendre de bonnes dcisions ?


Il est pas nomm pour faire joli. Soit il est dans la profession, soit il sort de l'Ena, ou alors de Science Po. Donc il a le bagage pour s'adapter, surtout  ct d'autres personnes qui peuvent lui inculquer leur savoir. Mais bien sr, quelqu'un qui sort de l'ENA ou de Science Po a surtout des connaissances thoriques et conomiques.

Tu peux mettre un laborantin au ministre de la sant. Ou un prof au ministre de l'Education. Mais tu ne peux pas mettre une caissire au ministre de l'conomie.

----------


## Mat.M

> Tu es gagnant ? La monnaie s'appauvrit d'autant que du montant de l'injection montaire !!


ok mais il faut dire cela  Mr Draghi le directeur de la BCE  ::aie:: 



> Le volume de richesse est identique, le volume de monnaie augmente de l'injection montaire, alors l'unit montaire diminue. Nous nous appauvrissons donc.


nous nous appauvrissons, absolument et dans tous les domaines y compris dans celui de l'entreprise, de l'immobilier  ::calim2::

----------


## renoo

> Il n'y a pas d'indemnit de licenciement en Suisse.


C'tait une boutade. Je voulais simplement te dire que vu les salaires suisses (c'est 4000 CHF/3300E le smic la bas c'est bien a ?), tous les mois tu payais autant qu'un salaire franais et l'indemnit de licenciement...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Tu peux mettre un laborantin au ministre de la sant. Ou un prof au ministre de l'Education. Mais tu ne peux pas mettre une caissire au ministre de l'conomie.


Tu peux mettre n'importe qui  n'importe quel ministre, dans tous les cas ils seront incomptent  (car parachut par copinage et parce qu'ils ont bien suivi les ordre du parti avant) et le travail technique est fait par le cabinet.

----------


## LSMetag

> Les seules qualits ncessaires pour rprsenter le peuple, c'est en faire partie, avoir du bon sens et surtout vouloir servir le peuple. J'ai l'impression que les dput actuels n'ont rien de tout a.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il faut arrter de croire que les actionnaires "investissent". C'est faux dans 99,99% des cas.
> 
> Si tu as une boite, que tu cherche un investisseur (appelons le Bertrand), tu fournit  Bertrand 40% de ta boite en action contre disons 1 Million d'euros.
> ...


Et oui, c'est ce capitalisme de merde dont on est prisonnier. Mais mme ceux qui donnent pour gagner plus, a reste de l'argent qu'on peut utiliser pour l'investissement, jusqu' ce qu'ils le retirent. C'est sans foi ni loi ces trucs-l.

Beaucoup de politiques connaissent des sujets trs pineux comme la macro ou micro-conomie. Mais ils ne font pas parti du vrai peuple, qui bosse tous les jours. Ils ne connaissent pas bien la ralit du terrain. Mais pour n'importe quelle action pour un pays, il faut savoir grer ses sous. Un pays c'est comme une mega-entreprise. Tout le monde n'a pas les comptences pour tre entrepreneur.

Il est tout aussi important d'tre du peuple, de penser  son peuple, mais aussi de savoir comment assurer sa la prosprit durable du peuple ! Foirer son budget pourra crer une prosprit trs courte, puis une norme misre trs longue.

----------


## Zirak

> Je te laisse camper sur tes positions. Comme dit prcdent, rien n'est tout blanc ou tout noir. Et rien n'est assur  100% de marcher.


Mais tu campes sur les tiennes aussi mon cher, tu ne parles que de cette simplification des licenciements, en occultant tous les autres points de rgression sociale qui vont avec ce projet de loi.  

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, 1 point bnfique (mme super bien tudi), ne vaut pas les 150 rgressions qui viennent avec  ct. 





> Tu as peut-tre t vir abusivement d'un CDI, je n'en sais rien.


Non non, jamais t vir ni eu aucun contentieux avec un patron.





> Ce que je sais, c'est que le code du travail empche d'tre vir n'importe comment. Il dfinit pourquoi et comment tu peux tre vir. Et c'est trs restrictif.


C'est fait exprs et c'est normal !





> Ceux qui virent *abusivement*, sans se proccuper des prudhommes, c'est les grandes entreprises qui ont les moyens.


Le mot important est en gras ! On s'en fou qu'elle se proccupe des prud'hommes ou non, car elle a les moyens ou non. le licenciement abusif ne doit pas tre tolr ! 

C'est ce que je disais tout  l'heure, assouplir le code du travail oui, assouplir les licenciements quand c'est vraiment justifi, pourquoi pas (mme si encore une fois vous n'tes pas trs nombreux  dire que c'est difficile quand c'est justifi, du coup, l'est-ce vraiment?) , mais faciliter d'une faon ou d'une autre, les licenciements abusifs, c'est hors de questions. Si il est abusif, c'est qu'il n'est pas justifi.

Encore une fois vous passez de simplifier les licenciements pour pouvoir grer les alas du march, les crises financires, la baisse de commande, etc etc,  il faut pouvoir licencier simplement quand on veut (peu importe le pourquoi)... Donc oui, je ne risque pas de changer de position.

----------


## renoo

> Il faut arrter de croire que les actionnaires "investissent". C'est faux dans 99,99% des cas.
> 
> Si tu as une boite, que tu cherche un investisseur (appelons le Bertrand), tu fournit  Bertrand 40% de ta boite en action contre disons 1 Million d'euros.
> Alors oui, Bertrand a investi 1 000 000. Ce million d'euro est entr dans les caisses de l'entreprise et lui a profit, Bertrand  apport quelque chose  l'entreprise, il mrite ses dividendes.
> 
> Maintenant, Bertrand vend ses 40%  1,5 Millions d'euros (la socit  pris de la valeur)  Charlie et Dany.
> Charlie donne 750k  Bertrand
> Dany donne 750k  Bertrand.
> 
> ...


Y a pas que les Buisness Angel qui mettent au pot. Souvent le Charlie et Dany arrivent sur un deuxime/troisime tour de table, ils rachtent une partie des actions de Bertrand (pex la moiti pour 750Keuros) et reinjectent 750Keuros pour financer le dveloppement de la boite.
Ensuite si Charlie et Dany n'avaient pas de dividendes, ils nachteraient pas les actions de Bertrand, et donc Bertrand ne pourrait pas monter/financer une autre boite.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu peux mettre un laborantin au ministre de la sant. Ou un prof au ministre de l'Education. Mais tu ne peux pas mettre une caissire au ministre de l'conomie.


Ah mais compltement d'accord (enfin il y aurait des prcisions  apporter mais sur le principe oui)





> Il est pas nomm pour faire joli. Soit il est dans la profession, soit il sort de l'Ena, ou alors de Science Po. Donc il a le bagage pour s'adapter, surtout  ct d'autres personnes qui peuvent lui inculquer leur savoir. Mais bien sr, quelqu'un qui sort de l'ENA ou de Science Po a surtout des connaissances thoriques et conomiques.


Et nos politiciens dmontrent tous les jours que justement non, ils n'ont pas les connaissances ncessaires. Ils ne font que reprendre des tudes et des rapports pondu par des secrtaires d'tat ou des collaborateurs qui sortent des mmes coles et qui n'y connaissent pas forcment grand chose de plus.


Tu peux avoir fait l'ENA ou tout ce que tu veux, c'est comme n'importe quelle cole entre guillemets, tu vas avoir des base thoriques dans pleins de sujets, mais tu ne pousseras pas chaque sujet assez loin pour tre vraiment comptent dans ce domaine. 

C'est l o je te rejoins sur le fait que quelqu'un du mtier, serait dj plus appropri, car il a la "connaissance du terrain".

----------


## AoCannaille

> Y a pas que les Buisness Angel qui mettent au pot. Souvent le Charlie et Dany arrivent sur un deuxime/troisime tour de table, ils rachtent une partie des actions de Bertrand (pex la moiti pour 750Keuros) et reinjectent 750Keuros pour financer le dveloppement de la boite.


a ne rentre pas dans mon exemple, car dans ce cas, Charlie et Dany redeviennent des Bertrand.



> Ensuite si Charlie et Dany n'avaient pas de dividendes, ils nachteraient pas les actions de Bertrand, et donc Bertrand ne pourrait pas monter/financer une autre boite.


Bertrand peut monter/financer une autre boite avec ses dividendes, a prendra ventuellement du temps.
Ce que Bertrand aurait aim Financer avec la vente  Charlie et Dany, Charlie et Dany peuvent le financer directement (et redevenir des Bertrand!)

Vive Bertrand!

----------


## Grogro

> Je vois dj le truc, l'entreprise va embaucher un gars en CDI hybride facile  virer, le gars va tre super content, il va pouvoir aller faire son crdit sur 30 ans, et hop 2 mois aprs, y'a toujours pas plus de boulot, voir moins, il se fait virer (facilement, le patron est content), et le type est comme un con avec son crdit. C'est vrai que compar  maintenant, au lieu d'avoir des chmeurs qui ne peuvent pas faire de crdit, on aura des chmeurs qui ne peuvent plus les rembourser. Bonjour le progrs... ^^


On aurait surtout tous les nouveaux contrats en CDI qui ne pourront jamais signer le moindre crdit, et qui se retrouveront chasss d'une bonne partie du march locatif priv (si assurance GRL ou GLI dj c'est cuit, pour un CDD c'est dj un an minimum pour pouvoir signer un bail si l'agence a souscrit  ce type d'assurance, sinon dans 100% des cas le bailleur rclamera une caution en bton arm, et dira non puisqu'en face dans la comptition il y aura un couple fonctionnaire ou en vrai CDI). 80 ou 90% des travailleurs du priv sont en CDI et eux resteront avec le CDI tel qu'on le connait actuellement (un contrat de travail c'est un contrat de travail, le patron n'a pas le droit de le modifier  son bon gr), mme s'il y aura videmment du management par le harclement pour pousser ceux qui auront sign avant le dcret d'application vers la sortie. Autant dire que cela aurait ajout un putain de clivage supplmentaire.

Accessoirement, a fera un surcot de gestion supplmentaire pour les RH. Sauf si les bureaucrates du ministre ont prvu le coup pour que ce soit open bar pour l'employeur s'il veut changer ton contrat de travail,  la mode "tu contresignes ou c'est un licenciement pour faute grave" ?

----------


## renoo

> a ne rentre pas dans mon exemple, car dans ce cas, Charlie et Dany redeviennent des Bertrand.
> 
> 
> Bertrand peut monter/financer une autre boite avec ses dividendes, a prendra ventuellement du temps.
> Ce que Bertrand aurait aim Financer avec la vente  Charlie et Dany, Charlie et Dany peuvent le financer directement (et redevenir des Bertrand!)
> 
> Vive Bertrand!


Sauf que dans ton exemple Bertrand est seulement un sinistre financier intress seulement par faire la culbute sur le projet de Paul. Paul n'a besoin de l'argent de Bertrand, de Charly, ou de Dany : il va directement produire et vendre ses produits. Par ailleurs, comme les taux d'interets sont ngatifs les sinistres financiers reviendront mendier  Paul pour lui prter de l'argent  taux ngatif.  Vive Paul !

----------


## soad

> C'tait une boutade. Je voulais simplement te dire que vu les salaires suisses (c'est 4000 CHF/3300E le smic la bas c'est bien a ?), tous les mois tu payais autant qu'un salaire franais et l'indemnit de licenciement...


Il n'y a pas de salaire minimum non plus en Suisse. Et si les salaires sont plus levs qu'en France, tout le reste est plus cher aussi.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Mais tu campes sur les tiennes aussi mon cher, tu ne parles que de cette simplification des licenciements, en occultant tous les autres points de rgression sociale qui vont avec ce projet de loi.  
> 
> C'est ce que je disais tout  l'heure, assouplir le code du travail oui, assouplir les licenciements quand c'est vraiment justifi, pourquoi pas (mme si encore une fois vous n'tes pas trs nombreux  dire que c'est difficile quand c'est justifi, du coup, l'est-ce vraiment?) , mais faciliter d'une faon ou d'une autre, les licenciements abusifs, c'est hors de questions. Si il est abusif, c'est qu'il n'est pas justifi.
> 
> Encore une fois vous passez de simplifier les licenciements pour pouvoir grer les alas du march, les crises financires, la baisse de commande, etc etc,  il faut pouvoir licencier simplement quand on veut (peu importe le pourquoi)... Donc oui, je ne risque pas de changer de position.


Ton prcdent message m'aurait encore fait ragir un peu vertement en trouvant que tu travestis ma rflexion, mais l, merci a a le mrite d'tre clair et sans formule un peu provocatrice  ::mrgreen::  




> Donc on simplifie le code du travail car ce n'est pas assez prcis (dixit LSMetag) pour faire  ct pleins de contrats avec une sorte de dgrad avec un peu tout et rien dedans ? Encore une fois, ce n'est pas un peu contradictoire de se plaindre de la complexit d'un ct, puis de vouloir en rajouter  un autre endroit ?


L par exemple tu n'as pas le sentiment d'avoir transform ce que j'avais dit ? Ai-je promu  un seul moment une plthore de contrats diffrents ? je soulignais juste que dans ton discours, soit il y avait le CDI, soit le CDD et rien de possible entre les 2. Ce que je conteste : il me semble possible de modifier le CDI actuel pour le rendre plus souple, sans pour autant en arriver aux clauses d'un CDD. Il y a une certaine marge de manuvre entre les 2.

Maintenant revenons  ton dernier message. Effectivement, un licenciement abusif n'est clairement pas  lgitimer, par dfinition. Le caractre abusif d'un licenciement est au final dfinit par la loi mme : si le licenciement ne respecte pas la loi, il est abusif. Donc l o on peut tre en dsaccord, c'est sur l'assouplissement en question, et ce qu'il permettra au prud'homme de devenir possible. 

D'une part, je partage avec LSMetag le sentiment que la possibilit pour une entreprise  licencier un employ, en ayant tous les droits de le faire, pourrait tre simplifi. 
D'autre part, et c'est l o est en dsaccord, c'est sur le changement des raisons lgales de licenciement. Mais encore une fois il y a une certaine marge possible, donc diffrents crans possibles d'assouplissement de licenciement. 
Il y a un quilibre  trouver entre la situation actuelle en France et celle qui existe aux USA ou en Angleterre, le champs des possibles n'est pas restreint  une version. 

Et c'est l o je trouve que tu extrmise notre propos : il s'agit de poser une nouvelle fois la question des rgles qu'on accepte, des restrictions imposes aux employeurs ainsi que de leur moyens d'actions, de la mme manire pour les salaris. Quand on considre qu'il n'est pas forcment nfaste de revoir ces rgles l, on n'est pas en train de dire qu'on pense que le mieux serait de pouvoir virer sans aucune raison. Juste pouvoir licencier pour certaines nouvelles raisons, adaptes aux conditions conomiques actuelles.


PS : j'ai beaucoup aim suivre les aventures de Bertrand, Charlie et Danny  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

> Que penser... Notre code du travail a 3500 pages. Je sature dj  350... Je ne suis pas entrepreneur, mais y a que les avocats pour connatre ce code du travail sur le bout des doigts.
> Faudrait quand mme synthtiser et simplifier tout a !


Comme dans un projet IT d'entreprise, c'est la diffrence entre une refonte complte et patcher en urgence l'existant quand a merde. Le code du travail est complexe parce que la fiscalit est complexe, parce que l'administration franaise est extrmement complexe, parce qu'il y a un trs grand nombre de contrats de travail avec un trs grand nombre d'exception. Ce que tu dis est tout  fait exact, notre code du travail est un monstre de Frankenstein et la loi que tu dfends promet de rajouter une sacre couche de complexit.

Reste que pour rien au monde, je ne ferais confiance  un rentier  moiti grabataire (narque, haut fonctionnaire, parlementaire) pour rcrire le code du travail. En fait je ne ferais confiance  personne, sauf peut-tre  un projet collaboratif issu du bas, soigneusement spcifi, document, test et recett. Utopique ?

----------


## Zirak

> L par exemple tu n'as pas le sentiment d'avoir transform ce que j'avais dit ? Ai-je promu  un seul moment une plthore de contrats diffrents ? je soulignais juste que dans ton discours, soit il y avait le CDI, soit le CDD et rien de possible entre les 2. Ce que je conteste : il me semble possible de modifier le CDI actuel pour le rendre plus souple, sans pour autant en arriver aux clauses d'un CDD. Il y a une certaine marge de manuvre entre les 2.


Non il y a aussi l'intrim par exemple, je l'ai dj dit.

Aprs tu l'as dit toi-mme plus haut, si on simplifie le CDI, pour le rendre plus souple, on enlve galement toute la stabilit qu'il apporte pour louer / acheter un bien, faire un prt, etc etc.

Donc au final, mme si vous ne voulez pas le rendre aussi souple qu'un CDD, vous enlevez quand mme les plus gros avantages du CDI, et donc par dfinition, vous le rendez pratiquement (si cela peut vous faire plaisir), aussi prcaire qu'un CDD.





> D'autre part, et c'est l o est en dsaccord, c'est sur le changement des raisons lgales de licenciement. Mais encore une fois il y a une certaine marge possible, donc diffrents crans possibles d'assouplissement de licenciement. 
> *Il y a un quilibre  trouver entre la situation actuelle en France et celle qui existe aux USA ou en Angleterre*, le champs des possibles n'est pas restreint  une version.


Ce que vous oubliez dans votre histoire, c'est que les diffrences n'existent pas que la facilit de licencier. Par exemple dans les pays anglo-saxon en gnral, (dans la plupart des pays autre que la France mme),  l'embauche, les diplmes jouent moins que l'exprience, ou que la motivation. De mme que pas mal de jobs sont beaucoup moins dconsidrs. On hsite pas galement,  embaucher des personnes d'un certain ge. Etc. Etc.

Donc oui, quand il est dj plus facile d'obtenir un poste, tu peux te permettre de licencier plus facilement.

Maintenant, simplifier les licenciement en France, sans travailler sur le reste, je maintiens (mais je peux me tromper je l'admets) que cela risque de gnrer plus de chmeurs que d'embauches. 





> Et c'est l o je trouve que tu extrmise notre propos : il s'agit de poser une nouvelle fois la question des rgles qu'on accepte, des restrictions imposes aux employeurs ainsi que de leur moyens d'actions, de la mme manire pour les salaris. Quand on considre qu'il n'est pas forcment nfaste de revoir ces rgles l, on n'est pas en train de dire qu'on pense que le mieux serait de pouvoir virer sans aucune raison. Juste pouvoir licencier pour certaines nouvelles raisons, adaptes aux conditions conomiques actuelles.


Sauf que dans le cas prsent, on ne pose pas la question, on impose sans demander l'avis de quiconque. C'est ce que je disais plus haut, il serait plus sain de retirer cette loi, et de faire une vraie discussion avec tous les concerns autour de la table, pour dfinir tous ensemble, les rgles que l'on prt  accepter ou non.

Et encore une fois, (mais c'est encore mon ct pessimiste), je pense que la vision que vous avez LSMetag et toi de ces changements sont une chose, mais qu'il y a de grandes chances que ce qui va en dcouler rellement sera "lgrement diffrent", on a eu suffisamment d'exemple depuis de nombreuses annes.

Edit: +1 Grogro

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Non il y a aussi l'intrim par exemple, je l'ai dj dit.
> 
> Ce que vous oubliez dans votre histoire, c'est que les diffrences n'existent pas que la facilit de licencier. Par exemple dans les pays anglo-saxon en gnral, (dans la plupart des pays autre que la France mme),  l'embauche, les diplmes jouent moins que l'exprience, ou que la motivation. De mme que pas mal de jobs sont beaucoup moins dconsidrs. On hsite pas galement,  embaucher des personnes d'un certain ge. Etc. Etc.
> 
> Donc oui, quand il est dj plus facile d'obtenir un poste, tu peux te permettre de licencier plus facilement.
> 
> Maintenant, simplifier les licenciement en France, sans travailler sur le reste, je maintiens (mais je peux me tromper je l'admets) que cela risque de gnrer plus de chmeurs que d'embauches. 
> [...]
> Sauf que dans le cas prsent, on ne pose pas la question, on impose sans demander l'avis de quiconque. C'est ce que je disais plus haut, il serait plus sain de retirer cette loi, et de faire une vraie discussion avec tous les concerns autour de la table, pour dfinir tous ensemble, les rgles que l'on prt  accepter ou non.
> ...


L je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi. 

Comprend bien que dans mon discours, je ne cherche pas  dfendre ce projet de loi en particulier. Je rflchi juste  la lgitimit d'un projet de loi qui chercherait  assouplir le droit du travail, car cela je pense, on en a besoin. Je n'ai pas grande connaissance en conomie, gestion, et pleins d'autres domaines donc je ne donne pas non plus trs cher de mon avis quand il s'agit de discuter du contenu d'une loi, je me permet de rflchir  l'ide de cette loi. 
Aprs typiquement oui je suis d'accord pour dire que changer le CDI est peut-tre une btise, j'aurais plus imagin un nouveau contrat de travail qui se situerait entre les 2, mais c'est l o on vient plus complexifier le systme que le simplifier.

Je suis aussi d'accord que toute comparaison avec d'autres pays est hasardeuse et que changer le code du travail n'est clairement pas suffisant en France, o c'est le royaume des diplmes paradoxalement souvent insuffisants.

De la mme faon, je trouve aussi que ce qui s'est pass avec cette loi n'a rien de diplomatique, ni mme dmocratique dans l'esprit. Il est vrai que l'idal serait de runir autour d'une mme table patronats de tous bords (grandes entreprises comme pme), syndicats, autres courants politiques quand il s'agit de faire des rformes qui visent  de grands changements. Cela serait-il possible ? En France personne n'est jamais prts  parler avec personne, patrons comme syndicats, trs peu sont capables d'couter son interlocuteur avant de parler.


Mais je ne partage pas votre avis quand  dire que nos dirigeants sont inaptes  diriger le pays, ou plutt je trouve votre critique mal place : de fait ils le sont, mais a n'est pas leur rle selon moi. 
Les gouvernants dmocratiques  la base ne sont pas censs s'occuper de rglementer, d'administrer nos vies, mais de diriger, de lgifrer. Je m'explique : ils sont choisi par le peuple pour reprsenter sa volont de socit. 
Ils sont l pour dfendre cette vision, et me semblent lgitimes dans des questions sociales comme le mariage ou l'avortement, dans le droit des femmes, ou encore dans la diplomatie et politique trangre, ou encore pour dfendre des valeurs sociales.
Ils ne sont pas censs tre des gestionnaires. Cela serait le rle de technocrates, d'conomistes, de magistrats, de tous les corps de mtier diffrents. 
Aujourd'hui nous souhaitons que notre gouvernement dcide de l'conomie, de la finance, des diffrents codes de socit, alors mme qu'ils n'ont ni la formation, ni l'exprience propre aux dcisions qu'on attend d'eux ( quelques ministres prs qui des fois ont une exprience du domaine).

Cette pense l je ne l'ai pas trouv seul, et ceux qui sont titills par ce que je dis peuvent aller couter la podcast de France culture appele "le crpuscule de la dmocratie" : http://www.franceculture.fr/emission...-la-democratie

----------


## Glutinus

> Comme dans un projet IT d'entreprise, c'est la diffrence entre une refonte complte et patcher en urgence l'existant quand a merde. Le code du travail est complexe parce que la fiscalit est complexe, parce que l'administration franaise est extrmement complexe, parce qu'il y a un trs grand nombre de contrats de travail avec un trs grand nombre d'exception. Ce que tu dis est tout  fait exact, notre code du travail est un monstre de Frankenstein et la loi que tu dfends promet de rajouter une sacre couche de complexit.
> 
> Reste que pour rien au monde, je ne ferais confiance  un rentier  moiti grabataire (narque, haut fonctionnaire, parlementaire) pour rcrire le code du travail. En fait je ne ferais confiance  personne, sauf peut-tre  un projet collaboratif issu du bas, soigneusement spcifi, document, test et recett. Utopique ?


J'ai vu,  Nuit Debout, un atelier de rcriture de la Constitution.
Bon perso vu qu'on rlait sur le code du travail, on pouvait dj s'y attaquer  celui-l.

Quand bien mme un code du travail a t retravaill par une quipe populaire, voire par tous les Franais, il se passe quoi aujourd'hui ? On fait grve, on le prsente  Ernest-Antoine de la Brillantine, politique, qui a des parts chez Miamiaouss la pat pour chats, qui n'a aucune raison que les actionnaires Hector-Constantin et Xavier-Horace soit lss ; ces derniers n'ont d'ailleurs jamais boss, ils ont des postes factices d'administrateur et passent leur temps en voyage d'affaire en hlico au casino avec deux escortes  chaque cheville, mais arrire-arrire-grand-papa qu'ils ont jamais connu a cr un groupe de papeterie en 1890 qui est devenue une fortune colossale aujourd'hui, et finalement le mtier de HC et XH est de siger lors des AG pour applaudir les patrons et les augmenter de 50 millions, qui au final s'en fichent si on vire Marie-Annick, Johnny, et Jean, que a va faire trois fois plus de boulot  Rachid qui va se retrouver  faire le boulot de 4 et puis on va sous-traiter un peu  Rajahidjan pour 3 roupies de l'heure...

(dsol faut que je reprenne mon souffle, mon texte d'ailleurs peut-tre pas trs ais-fran mais vous m'aurez compris, enfin en tout cas JE VOUS AI COMPRIS)

----------


## MobyKDIK

Je comprend tout  fait la dfiance vis  vis des dirigeants, mais je ne me sentirais pas plus en scurit si cela est gr par les citoyens tout court : notre socit actuelle n'apporte plus trop de sentiment de devoir commun, chacun pense  sa pomme et chacun cherche  dfendre son bout de gras  tout prix. Donc je vous suis quand il s'agit de critiquer gouvernement et grands patrons, je vous suis beaucoup moins quand il s'agit selon moi d'idaliser le citoyen moyen.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Que penser... Notre code du travail a 3500 pages. Je sature dj  350... Je ne suis pas entrepreneur, mais y a que les avocats pour connatre ce code du travail sur le bout des doigts.
> Faudrait quand mme synthtiser et simplifier tout a !


Simplifier et synthtiser c'est tout  fait mon avis (un ingnieur expliquait que le code de l'assainissement, c'tait pas mal aussi dans le genre hypertrophie administrative). Mais la marocaine s'en contrefout de simplifier, ce qu'elle veut c'est la rgression sociale et donner les pleins pouvoirs au patronat.

----------


## mermich

> Simplifier et synthtiser c'est tout  fait mon avis (un ingnieur expliquait aussi que le code de l'assainissement, c'tait pas mal aussi dans le genre hypertrophie administrative). Mais la marocaine s'en contrefout de simplifier, ce qu'elle veut c'est la rgression sociale et donner les pleins pouvoirs au patronat.


Vu qu'il ya le droit de greve : ie bloquer l'acces au lieu de travail/saboter les equipements/indimider les travailleurs/casser les vitrines de commerces qui n'on rien a voir, les patron sont loi d'avoir les plein pouvoirs. Mais bon on va faire l'amalgame histoire d'etre percutant.

Pour rappel seuls 7% des travailleurs sont syndiques, donc si on reflechis d'une autre maniere que la tienne, c'est une minorite de la population qui dicte sa loi a la majorite silencieuse. Mais a l;heure du net c'est toujours ceux qui font le plus de bruit qui sont entendus.

Au fait notre ministre du travail est egalement francaise, et sa mere est bretonne, quitte a blamer ses origines parlons un peu des bretons !

----------


## Chauve souris

> Il faut arrter de croire que les actionnaires "investissent". C'est faux dans 99,99% des cas.
> 
> Si tu as une boite, que tu cherche un investisseur (appelons le Bertrand), tu fournit  Bertrand 40% de ta boite en action contre disons 1 Million d'euros.
> Alors oui, Bertrand a investi 1 000 000. Ce million d'euro est entr dans les caisses de l'entreprise et lui a profit, Bertrand  apport quelque chose  l'entreprise, il mrite ses dividendes.
> 
> Maintenant, Bertrand vend ses 40%  1,5 Millions d'euros (la socit  pris de la valeur)  Charlie et Dany.
> Charlie donne 750k  Bertrand
> Dany donne 750k  Bertrand.
> 
> ...


Bravo AoCanaille tu as (re)dcouvert la "_chrmatistique_" que dnonait, dj  son poque, Aristote quand il constatait que l'argent, moyen plus commode que le troc pour les changes, tait dissoci de l'change et devenait valeur en soit, valeur minemment spculative. Ce n'est pas pour rien que les "_vrais_" capitalistes de production dtestaient les banquiers. Mais maintenant que les socits financires dominent le monde elles se moquent bien qu'un coup de bourse va mettre  genoux une socit productive du moment qu'elles peuvent empocher une plus-value spculative. Qu'ont-elles a fichent que les ouvriers de ces socits productives se retrouvent sur le carreau ? Elles n'ont rien  leur vendre ce qui justifierait de maintenir un pouvoir d'achat (le "_grain  moudre_" des keynsiens).

Les communistes, dans le vrai sens du terme, ont trouv un ennemi bien plus terrible que le capitalisme productif avec lequel il tait toujours possible de ngocier.

----------


## mermich

Charlie et Dany ont investis justement sur le futur en acheteant des parts ayant une certaine valorisation: si la societe coule ils auront tout perdu, c'est que le monde oublie un peu.

Sur les actions il faut bien separer deux mecanismes la valorisation en bourse de la logique des dividendes. La valorisation represente le prix du marche de l'action, donc toi, moi , nous combien sommes pret a payer pour une action. Cette valorisation varie naturellement avec l'actualite de l'entreprise, le contexte economique etc. Donc en cas de bulle peut chuter d'un coup.

En ca cas Charlie et Dany auront tout perdu.


Maintenant les dividendes: c'est de l'argent reverse ou non a la fin de l'anne fiscale qui est completement decorelle de la valorisation. Rien n'oblige une societe a verser des dividendes, donc tu peux acheter des actions, avoir une bull et en plus ne pas avoir de dividendes.

Si il suffisait de mettre de l'argent en bourse pour avoir un rendment de 15% nous l'aurions tous fait, mais il y a bel et bien un risque. Si tu ne veux pas de risque il faut aller du cote des obligations qui ont un rendment de de 2%.



Autre exemple tu investis dans la pierre, tu rachetes un appartement dans un quartier pour le mettre en location: tu va recevoir des 'dividendes' alors que toi suivant ta logique tu ne merites rien. Coup de theatre, en fait il ya une baisse du marche, ton appart a perdu 15%, bah voila tu as perdu 15% de ton capital.

Du coup c'est quoi pour toi nerite un truc: etre le premier a le faire ? 
En ce cas il n'y aurai pas de marche car personne ne voudrais etre le second.

----------


## Pascaltech

> ok mais il faut dire cela  Mr Draghi le directeur de la BCE


Crois-tu qu'il ne le sait pas ? Les gens comme lui ont t formats  la pense unique ultralibrale. L'intrt du citoyen n'est pas ce qu'ils dfendent, mais celui de la finance et de la banque centrale, qui est une entreprise prive.

Draghi a ralis des QE(quantitative easing), comme ils disent, pour ne pas dire faire marcher la planche  billet(qui est d'ailleurs une image trs loigne de la ralit, car la monnaie est virtuelle) pour la Banque Centrale Europenne, sous la contrainte, car c'est en raction aux injections effectues par les Etats Unis et le Japon.

C'est  dire que si nous ne le faisions pas, la valeur de l'Euro s'envolait avec toutes les consquences sur les changes conomiques avec l'tranger hors zone Euro et issues de la spculation qui n'attend qu'une opportunit pour manger sur notre dos(moins de 10%,je crois, du march des devises concerne le commerce internationnal, "Le forex : Le poids cumul sur lanne slve  1 378 000 milliards de dollars, soit bien plus que le march des actions : 49 000 Mds$, et mme plus que le PIB mondial de 2012 : 71 670 Mds$. En une journe, le forex accueille un volume dchanges suprieur au secteur agricole en une anne.").

Draghi a fait les injections montaires espres par le march, et donc  notre dtriment. Cela a permis de garder un Euro dans ses cordes, non atteint par la spculation, cela gnre de l'inflation, ce qui est attendu par leur dogme car bnfique  l'conomie, toujours selon leur dogme.

Nous sommes plus endetts au niveau europen, puisqu'il nous faudra couvrir cette mission montaire auprs de la banque prive mettrice, la BCE tenue par l'picier Draghi.
Mais c'est une bonne chaose(faute de frappe que j'ai laisse), car s'il venait  l'ide des Etats-Unis de ne pas payer leurs dettes, nous ferions de mme  ::): ) (je te tiens, tu me tiens, ....).

C'est aussi un systme qui s'auto-alimente : les tats europens ont besoin de s'endetter  nouveau dans cette monnaie pour couvrir leurs besoins en biens et services qui ont augments suite  l'inflation. Donc, les tats europens empruntent encore et plus aux banques  ::mouarf:: .





> nous nous appauvrissons, absolument et dans tous les domaines y compris dans celui de l'entreprise, de l'immobilier


Non, ce n'est pas exact : la valeur de l'unit montaire diminue, alors la valeur des biens exprime avec cette unit montaire augmente car elle ncessite plus d'units montaires pour tre exprime : c'est l'inflation. Cela ne veut pas dire que ces biens ont une valeur qui a augmente  l'instant t de l'injection montaire. Cela n'est qu'apparent.

Seuls ceux qui ont thsauris cette monnaie s'appauvrissent et ceux(nous, donc!) qui peroivent le paiement de leur travail avec cette unit montaire(cette monnaie).

----------


## MobyKDIK

Je crois que son propos tait centr sur l'entreprise. Donc en fait que ces chers Charlie et Danny perdent leur argent on s'en fout. De toute faon leur argent n'est jamais all dans les comptes de l'entreprise. 
Il critiquait le systme boursier actuel qui n'a aucun intrt pass le 1er investisseur. Chose pour laquelle je suis totalement d'accord.

Le fait d'investir dans une entreprise en 1er lieu est une chose : c'est un moyen pour une entreprise d'obtenir une importante somme d'argent rapidement et donc derrire de se dvelopper. Je trouve cette possibilit une bonne chose.

Le 1er problme vient si le possesseur majoritaire n'est pas li  l'entreprise mme : il a beau vouloir que l'entreprise marche pour toucher des dividendes, et d'une a n'est pas forcment le cas, il peut vouloir recevoir le plus d'argent pendant quelques annes en se contrefoutant de l'tat de la bote, puis revendre ces actions, et de 2 cela peut l'amener  avoir des motifs conomiques totalement dtach de valeurs sociales, il est extrieur  cette entreprise.

Le second c'est que Charlie et Danny, quand ils ont rachet ces actions, ils les ont juste achet au 1er possesseur, c'est processus totalement indpendant de l'entreprise, qui ne cre aucune richesse, et on a beau dire que c'est de l'argent donn au 1er pour qu'il rinvestisse derrire, il peut aussi faire totalement autre chose, alors que si l'argent t rest dans la bote il aurait t forcment rinvesti.
Voil, et je passe tous les effets malsains qu'on connat aujourd'hui sur les marchs spculatifs et comment ils peuvent entrainer des crises mondiales o des famines  partir d'un argent qui est devenu totalement virtuel, ne crant rien.

----------


## Pascaltech

> J'ai vu, ...


Ha ! Trop bon, continue !!!!

Je crois savoir qui c'est la brillantine...

----------


## Pascaltech

> ... Mais maintenant que les socits financires dominent le monde elles se moquent bien qu'un coup de bourse va mettre  genoux une socit productive du moment qu'elles peuvent empocher une plus-value spculative. ...


C'est le principe du LBO : acheter une entreprise  crdit  fort taux, la dmenteler pour au final faire 20 % de gain sur la somme investie, aprs remboursement des emprunts.

----------


## Pascaltech

> ...Sur les actions il faut bien separer deux mecanismes la valorisation en bourse de la logique des dividendes....


"En 2006, lensemble des SEMCA est alors privatis par dcret ministriel. Ltat, jusquici actionnaire majoritaire des principales socits  concessionnaires  (  hauteur  de  70 %  de  lAPRR,  de 50,3 % de lASF et de 74 % de la SANEF), cde ses parts pour 14,8 milliards deuros  des socits prives, telles Eiffage, Vinci et Abertis pour la dure restante des concessions, qui stend pour certains rseaux jusquen 2032."

Je ne sais plus laquelle de ces socits s'est rembours via les dividendes, les 10 Mds investis en augmentant les tarifs aux pages. Le reste, c'est tout bnef, sur la dure du contrat de concession s'entend.

----------


## mermich

> Il critiquait le systme boursier actuel qui n'a aucun intrt pass le 1er investisseur. Chose pour laquelle je suis totalement d'accord...


Du point de vue de l'entreprise, elle a interet a etre cote le plus haut possible pour plusieures raisons: 
 En cas d'opa, plus la valorisation est elevee, plus la societe qui achete devra sortir d'argent, donc plus une societe est valorisee, moins elle risque d'etre rachetee. Pour le dg, les actionnaires peuvent le virer si ils ne sont pas content ( tu va me dire ils sont touss pourris toussa..). Pour la societe de maniere generale, avoir une valorisation elevee permet de creer du cash Pour la societe, cela permet aussi, de lever encore plus de cash lors d'une ulterieur levee de fonds.

----------


## Pascaltech

> [*] Pour la societe de maniere generale, avoir une valorisation elevee permet de creer du cash[*] Pour la societe, cela permet aussi, de lever encore plus de cash lors d'une ulterieur levee de fonds.[/LIST]


Pourrais-tu dvelopper les deux derniers points, je ne comprends pas. 

La leve de fonds(deuxime ligne) est d'un montant dtermin, qui represente une partie plus ou moins importante de la valorisation. Est-ce uniquement la valeur de ce rapport qui influe sur le montant ?

----------


## LSMetag

> Comme dans un projet IT d'entreprise, c'est la diffrence entre une refonte complte et patcher en urgence l'existant quand a merde. Le code du travail est complexe parce que la fiscalit est complexe, parce que l'administration franaise est extrmement complexe, parce qu'il y a un trs grand nombre de contrats de travail avec un trs grand nombre d'exception. Ce que tu dis est tout  fait exact, notre code du travail est un monstre de Frankenstein et la loi que tu dfends promet de rajouter une sacre couche de complexit.
> 
> Reste que pour rien au monde, je ne ferais confiance  un rentier  moiti grabataire (narque, haut fonctionnaire, parlementaire) pour rcrire le code du travail. En fait je ne ferais confiance  personne, sauf peut-tre  un projet collaboratif issu du bas, soigneusement spcifi, document, test et recett. Utopique ?


Comme pour certains autres projets, il faut faire des sites dits "tests". Mais une rcriture du code du travail, c'est clairement un travail de longue haleine, qui doit tre explor par pleins de gens dans les moindre dtails. Chaque mot, chaque ligne, doit tre pese et analyse. Bref, avant d'avoir un truc valid par tous les acteurs, on en a pour quelques annes encore.

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est le principe du LBO : acheter une entreprise  crdit  fort taux, la dmenteler pour au final faire 20 % de gain sur la somme investie, aprs remboursement des emprunts.


Ils spculaient aussi sur la "mort" de la Grce...

----------


## LSMetag

C'est trs indirect, mais concernant la SNCF, il faut s'attendre  son extinction prochaine, au profit de la concurrence prive, comme dans plusieurs autres pays. La concurrence vient d'tre autorise et la SNCF n'a plus le monopole qui la sauvait.
La SNCF est en trs mauvaise posture (50 milliards de dettes) et fonctionne de faon merdique (en cherchant  faire des conomies, ils ne russissent qu' payer plus cher en rparations de leurs conneries (genre utiliser des vieux trains  compartiments qui peinent  dmarrer et occasionnent des retards)). 

L-bas on cherche aussi  "prserver le futur" avec une sorte de loi-travail. Mais ce que demandent les chemineaux, qui font grve (c'est leur droit), c'est une augmentation de salaires et une reprise de leur dette par l'Etat (qui doit se dpatouiller avec ses 2000 milliards). C'est quand mme pas trs raliste.

Il y a un trs fort attachement  nos acquis sociaux, ce qui se comprend totalement. Mais le problme c'est que beaucoup de personnes hermtiques  tout argument vont se retrouver, dans une futur proche, dans le mur sans comprendre pourquoi. Parce que la SNCF sera trs prochainement supplante par des socits prives.
Comme les taxis avec les VTC...

----------


## _Thomas

Je viens de lire les 6 ou 7 dernires pages (vous bossez rellement la journe pour avoir autant de temps libre srieux ?  ::mrgreen:: ) et a fait plaisir de voir que malgr les fortes divergences de points de vue, les changes se droulent globalement dans un cadre bien plus pos et argument que le cirque habituel, et donc probablement en dfinitif plus intressant pour tous le monde mme si a tourne en rond sur certains points.

Il y aurait trop de chose  dire et quoter l'ensemble serait illisible donc je ne vais pas me lancer dans la rdaction d'un nouveau pav, seulement en lisant tous les messages, je vois -non sans une lgre tristesse- que beaucoup sont tents d'tre "fatalistes" ou en tout cas sont dsempars face aux difficults actuelles, en consquence de quoi leur prfrence va au "moindre mal" au motif d'un prtendu ralisme pragmatique qui nous empche de dsirer "mieux".  titre trs personnel et sans tomber dans le jugement moral de ceux qui pensent diffremment, je suis convaincu que si les institutions sociales humaines sont le produit des hommes, alors les hommes peuvent transformer ces institutions sociales, et ce sans autres limites que celles que nous nous fixons.

Ce qui me fait naturellement penser  un petit livre crit par tienne de la Boetie ( seulement 18 ans) qui s'intitule "_Discours de la servitude volontaire_", je ne peux que vous conseiller fortement de vous le procurer et de le lire, c'est un texte trs court, trs facile d'accs (mme pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'habitude de lire beaucoup), et dont le contenu est d'une puissance renversante.




> "Soyez rsolus de ne servir plus, et vous serez libres."


L'extrait qui prcde la citation est consultable ICI pour ceux qui veulent aller plus loin que la simple _punchline_.  :;): 


Bonne nuit !

----------


## Pascaltech

> ... La concurrence vient d'tre autorise et la SNCF n'a plus le monopole qui la sauvait.
> La SNCF est en trs mauvaise posture (50 milliards de dettes)...


Bonjour en ce matin qui ressemble  un matin d't,

Il faudra m'expliquer comment le monopole sauvait la SNCF pour qu'elle se retrouve avec 50 Mds de dettes.

Pour info : dtail du Contrat de Plan Etat-Rgion Aquitaine(ancien dcoupage) :

Montant total contractualis
Part relative du CPER 2015-2020_____________________________________________________________(en M)___________%
1.1 Moderniser le rseau routier national______________________________________________________200,5_________15 %
1.2 Rnover et moderniser le rseau ferroviaire________________________________________________313,6_________24 %
1.3 Contribuer  la mise en uvre du projet stratgique du Grand Port Maritime de Bordeaux_______23__________1,8 %
1.4 Mettre le rseau fluvial en scurit pour les agents, les usagers et les riverains_________________7,8_________0,6 %
1.5 Dvelopper les modes de transport doux_____________________________________________________4,1_________0,3 %
Total volet  1________________________________________________________________________________549__________43 % ( du budget total)

Pourtant l'Htel de rgion crie haut et fort que sa priorit c'est l'emploi. Les dpenses pour le rseau ferroviaire est le premier poste de dpense de la rgion. Malheureusement, dans ce brillant dossier du CPER, on ne connait que le montant de l'intervention de la rgion, le budget total d'investissement sur le rseau ferroviaire n'apparat pas, c'est le seul d'ailleurs dans tout le bilan qui n'apparat pas.




Je ne comprends pas votre dbat sur les contrats CDD/CDI.

Assouplir le CDI ? C'est  dire ne plus le rendre  dure indtermine ? Ils ont dj russi en partie avec les CDI de chantier, qui tait une mauvaise appellation, qui aurait d s'appeler Contrat de chantier, parce qu'il se termine avec le chantier. Uiliser les termes " Dure Indtermin" tait un abus de langage. Remarque, ils ne sont pas  cela prs.

Ce qui fait la force du CDI, qui donne accs au paradis,  savoir la possibilit de se loger et d'emprunter sur une longue priode, bientt de se soigner, de planifier la procration, c'est le fait que l'on peut se projeter dans l'avenir sereinement grce  l'engagement de l'entreprise employeuse de proposer une activit pour une dure indtermine.

Je ne vois pas comment le CDI peut tre assoupli sur son essence, et qui fait toute sa solidit,  savoir son ternit. Les entreprises seraient bien embtes si nous devenions immortels. Cela me rappelle une personne que j'ai cotoye dans une formation, licencie de IBM : il m'a appris que cette entreprise se vantait de proposer du travail  vie ! Elle a dchante, lui aussi  ::(: .

La contractualisation peut tre revue et simplifie. La priode d'essai simplifie sans qu'il y ait d'aubaine qui gnre des abus. Le CDD rempli sa fonction en proposant une priode transitoire d'essai.

Malheureusement, le CDD est devenu l'aubaine de mettre tout les employs en prcarit, dogmatisme quand tu nous tiens !!!

Mitterand a t critiqu par la droite parce qu'il a enrichi les classe moyennes. Etait-ce une erreur de faire des classes moyennes des consommateurs ?

Alors depuis 2001, date  laquelle la droite a retrouv tous les pouvoirs, les gouvernements successifs cassent la classe moyenne, nous imposent une inflation sans augmentation de salaires, propose des salaires  l'embauche toujours plus bas ( -20 %  dans mon cas entre 2001 et 2004, le mme salaire aujourd'hui que mon premier salaire de 1988 en francs constants) et ne crent que deux classes : une trs riche et une trs pauvre.

La consquence est qu'il n'y a plus de consommation. Ils peuvent tre fiers tous ces lecteurs de droite d'avoir enrichi les plus riches; je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas pens  eux d'abord.

----------


## YoloViking

> On aurait surtout tous les nouveaux contrats en CDI qui ne pourront jamais signer le moindre crdit, et qui se retrouveront chasss d'une bonne partie du march locatif priv (si assurance GRL ou GLI dj c'est cuit, pour un CDD c'est dj un an minimum pour pouvoir signer un bail si l'agence a souscrit  ce type d'assurance, sinon dans 100% des cas le bailleur rclamera une caution en bton arm, et dira non puisqu'en face dans la comptition il y aura un couple fonctionnaire ou en vrai CDI). 80 ou 90% des travailleurs du priv sont en CDI et eux resteront avec le CDI tel qu'on le connait actuellement (un contrat de travail c'est un contrat de travail, le patron n'a pas le droit de le modifier  son bon gr), mme s'il y aura videmment du management par le harclement pour pousser ceux qui auront sign avant le dcret d'application vers la sortie. Autant dire que cela aurait ajout un putain de clivage supplmentaire.
> 
> Accessoirement, a fera un surcot de gestion supplmentaire pour les RH. Sauf si les bureaucrates du ministre ont prvu le coup pour que ce soit open bar pour l'employeur s'il veut changer ton contrat de travail,  la mode "tu contresignes ou c'est un licenciement pour faute grave" ?


J'ai mis 4 mois  trouver un logement avec un CDI (avec 2mois de periode d'essaie)  Toulouse. Je me voyais refuser tout.

J'ai fini par tomber sur un proprio qui s'en foutait et qui voulait juste quelqu'un qui semblait srieux...

Alors j'imagine pas avec un CDD si cela se dgrade comme tu l'indiques.

----------


## renoo

> J'ai mis 4 mois  trouver un logement avec un CDI (avec 2mois de periode d'essaie)  Toulouse. Je me voyais refuser tout.
> 
> J'ai fini par tomber sur un proprio qui s'en foutait et qui voulait juste quelqu'un qui semblait srieux...
> 
> Alors j'imagine pas avec un CDD si cela se dgrade comme tu l'indiques.


Tout ca, n'est pas li au CDD/CDI mais  la pnurie de logements d'une part, et au fait que les logements vides sont protgs des occupations illgales (par la police et la justice) d'autre part. Si demain il y a encore moiti moins de logements disponibles cela sera encore plus slectif.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> titre trs personnel et sans tomber dans le jugement moral de ceux qui pensent diffremment, je suis convaincu que si les institutions sociales humaines sont le produit des hommes, alors les hommes peuvent transformer ces institutions sociales, et ce sans autres limites que celles que nous nous fixons.
> 
> Ce qui me fait naturellement penser  un petit livre crit par tienne de la Boetie ( seulement 18 ans) qui s'intitule "_Discours de la servitude volontaire_", je ne peux que vous conseiller fortement de vous le procurer et de le lire, c'est un texte trs court, trs facile d'accs (mme pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'habitude de lire beaucoup), et dont le contenu est d'une puissance renversante.
> 
> L'extrait qui prcde la citation est consultable ICI pour ceux qui veulent aller plus loin que la simple _punchline_. 
> Bonne nuit !


Je partage ton point de vue ... en thorie  ::aie:: 
C'est vident que la socit, ou plutt toutes ses institutions sont des constructions de l'homme pour l'homme. Donc a priori elles sont redfinissables et il ne sert  rien de les riger comme des organismes intangibles.
Mais  a j'y oppose personnellement 2 choses :

 - un tel changement n'arrive quasi jamais de faon naturelle, paisible, etc. On passe souvent par des rvolutions plus ou moins violentes, de l'instabilit, des affrontements, etc. Or j'ai personnellement peur de ce qui peut ressortir d'une rvolte, d'une rvolution : suffit de voir ce qu'ont donn les diffrents printemps arabes, ou encore le sicle d'instabilit qu'a connu la France aprs sa rvolution. Voire mme pendant cette rvolution : la terreur porte bien son nom ! Un des dangers dans une rvolution est que ceux pensant possder LA vision du futur l'imposent aux autres. C'est ce qu'a fait Robespierre : pensant (je pense qu'il tait sincre) tre le dfenseur de l'humanit, tous ceux qui s'opposaient  lui taient donc des ennemis du genre humain, quel problme y avait-il  les liminer ? Ils n'taient plus humains  ses yeux.
L'autre danger est que cette rvolution soit manipule, ou encore approprie par d'autres et dtourne de son but initial.
Pour citer un plus intelligent que moi, Pascal disait  mon sens trs justement : qui veut faire l'ange fait la bte. Mme avec les meilleures intentions du monde, une chose si instable qu'une rvolution peut donner des horreurs.

 - Ma deuxime source d'opposition est plus pratique : aujourd'hui,  part si ce changement se fait de faon mondiale, imagine qu'on revoit totalement notre copie en France mais pas dans les autres pays. Un exemple parmi tant d'autres, le systme bancaire : si on dcide de reprendre la maitrise de notre pays, et dans cette volont de changer nos institutions, nous tirons un trait sur notre dette, les banques mondiales elles seront toujours dans leur paradigme, et voudront je pense toujours rcuprer leur 2000 milliards  ::mouarf:: 

Ces 2 ides ne sont pas des vidences, juste des craintes. Donc oui je suis plus pessimiste quand  la facilit de tout changer.  ::scarymov::

----------


## Zirak

> Tout ca, n'est pas li au CDD/CDI mais  la pnurie de logements d'une part, et au fait que les logements vides sont protgs des occupations illgales (par la police et la justice) d'autre part. Si demain il y a encore moiti moins de logements disponibles cela sera encore plus slectif.


Oui enfin c'est quand mme aussi li  ton contrat.

C'est difficile de trouver un appart, car effectivement il n'y en a pas beaucoup, mais quand tu en trouve un, t'as plutt intrt d'avoir un CDI, qu'un CDD ou que d'tre chmeur si tu veux que le propritaire te choisisse... 

Idem pour acheter, va voir un banquier pour lui demander un crdit sur 20 ou 30 ans sans avoir de CDI, pas sr que le nombre de banquier  t'accorder le prt soit majoritaire.  :;): 


Et c'est juste de la pure logique, si tu as un contrat qui te garantie un revenu rgulier pour une dure indtermine, le propritaire ou le banquier, sont plus enclins  penser que tu n'auras pas de dfaut de paiement.

Et encore, maintenant, mme avec un CDI, c'est limite si on ne te demande pas systmatiquement un ou deux garants, alors avec un CDD...

----------


## renoo

> Oui enfin c'est quand mme aussi li  ton contrat.
> 
> C'est difficile de trouver un appart, car effectivement il n'y en a pas beaucoup, mais quand tu en trouve un, t'as plutt intrt d'avoir un CDI, qu'un CDD ou que d'tre chmeur si tu veux que le propritaire te choisisse... 
> 
> Idem pour acheter, va voir un banquier pour lui demander un crdit sur 20 ou 30 ans sans avoir de CDI, pas sr que le nombre de banquier  t'accorder le prt soit majoritaire.


C'est juste une slection, li  un rapport de force. Demain si tout le monde a un CDI (en carton) le banquier/proprio trouvera autre chose. Par contre, si il y a pleins de logements disponibles la slection et les prix baisseront. Si avoir un logement vide est tax et si on construit suffisamment alors le rapport de force changera.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Vu qu'on en a parl parmi tous nos sujets de dbat, je vous met un lien pour ceux que a intresse : un rapide article sur le revenu de bas inconditionnel, et ce qui est fait dans le monde : http://start.lesechos.fr/travailler-...-veut-4879.php

----------


## Pascaltech

> Vu ...[/URL]


Merci pour le lien.

"Lide du RBI est vieille comme la Rpublique, puisque le premier  lvoquer aurait t le philosophe Thomas Paine, en 1792. " C'est faux, la premire rpublique tait greque, l n'est pas la faute, mais c'est  l'poque romaine qu'il existait un revenu universel.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Du point de vue de l'entreprise, elle a interet a etre cote le plus haut possible pour plusieures raisons: 
>  En cas d'opa, plus la valorisation est elevee, plus la societe qui achete devra sortir d'argent, donc plus une societe est valorisee, moins elle risque d'etre rachetee. Pour le dg, les actionnaires peuvent le virer si ils ne sont pas content ( tu va me dire ils sont touss pourris toussa..). Pour la societe de maniere generale, avoir une valorisation elevee permet de creer du cash Pour la societe, cela permet aussi, de lever encore plus de cash lors d'une ulterieur levee de fonds.


Alors effectivement comme l'a rapell MobyKDIK, je parlais point de vue de l'entreprise.

Et au mme titre que seul Bertrand mrite ses dividende, Seul Bertrand mrite de donner son avis sur l'entreprise.
donc, dans un modle lgitime o ceux qui investissent *pour* l'entreprise  (note bien le "pour" et pas le "dans", je spare bien l'intrt de l'entreprise et l'intert du boursicoteur...) Seul les Bertrand aura un impact sur la direction.

 En cas d'opa, plus la valorisation est elevee, plus la societe qui achete devra sortir d'argent, donc plus une societe est valorisee, moins elle risque d'etre rachetee. ==> On s'en fou si Charlie et Dany on fait une OPA, leur avis n'est pas lgitime, on ne devrait pas les couter. Pour le dg, les actionnaires peuvent le virer si ils ne sont pas content ( tu va me dire ils sont touss pourris toussa..). ==> idem. Pour la societe de maniere generale, avoir une valorisation elevee permet de creer du cash Pour la societe, cela permet aussi, de lever encore plus de cash lors d'une ulterieur levee de fonds. 

Je ne fais pas de diffrence entre les deux derniers points. Si la socit vend des actions qui lui appartiennent encore, il s'agit toujours d'un Bertrand qui injecte de l'argent dans l'entreprise. 


Oui, Charlie et Dany peuvent tout perdre, Mais Bertrand aussi. Sauf que Bertrand aura fait (ou essay de faire)  avancer la socit en prenant un risque, alors que Charlie et Dany n'ont pris des risques que pour eux mme.

Pour ton exemple d'investissement dans la pierre, en tant que propritaire, tu es responsable d'un tas de truc et donc tu fournis aux locataire un service : celui de les heberger dans un appartement salubre, financer la ville avec la taxe foncire etc. Il est normal quand on fournit un service d'en recevoir une rmunration (bon, on peut discuter du prix de l'immobilier avec du 600 par mois pour du 12m  paris mais passons).

Charlie et Dany ne fournissent aucun service  l'entreprise. Ils ne mritent pas de rmunrations.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> En cas d'opa, plus la valorisation est elevee, plus la societe qui achete devra sortir d'argent, donc plus une societe est valorisee, moins elle risque d'etre rachetee.


Loin d'tre un avantage dans ce systme, je n'y vois au contraire qu'un risque. Si la socit ne s'tait pas cote en bourse, personne n'aurait jamais pu la racheter via une OPA. Alors que dans la cas o elle l'est, la fluctuation boursire de ses actions a des effets catastrophique car elle amplifie la volatilit du march, sa fragilit : une rumeur sans fondements sur la boite et c'est le cours de son action qui chute, et c'est les banques qui ne la soutiennent plus, et c'est ses clients qui vont chercher un fournisseur ailleurs, etc...

Ces phnomnes de confiance existaient dj avant, mais avec une certaine inertie qui confrait de la robustesse au systme. Aujourd'hui, ce systme d'action devient mme totalement fou quand il va plus vite que la ralit ! On a maintenant des calculateurs qui achtent et revendent de faon purement prvisionnelle,  tel point que mme certains financiers veulent brider la vitesse, le dbit des informations boursires pour revenir  une finance au prsent, et non pas  la boule de cristal !

Enfin, il y a quelque chose de tout  fait malsain  crer de la valeur financire  des objets totalement dtach de toute production relle. Je ne comprend toujours pas comment il est possible de spculer sur la devise d'un pays ....

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est pas parce qu'il faut ventuellement clarifier certains point en lgifrant qu'il faut le faire avec avec autant de recul sur la scurit de l'emploi...


Jette un oeil sur ce que le Code du Travail dit sur le travail de nuit. C'est bourr d'exemptions, de conditions diffrentes selon la branche etc...
C'est bien le genre de passage qui mriterait de passer d'une vingtaine d'articles  1 ou 2.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Jette un oeil sur ce que le Code du Travail dit sur le travail de nuit. C'est bourr d'exemptions, de conditions diffrentes selon la branche etc...
> C'est bien le genre de passage qui mriterait de passer d'une vingtaine d'articles  1 ou 2.


Pour avoir une juriste  la maison, j'ai l'impression que mis  part le code civil, tous sont comme a.

----------


## Zirak

> Jette un oeil sur ce que le Code du Travail dit sur le travail de nuit. C'est bourr d'exemptions, de conditions diffrentes selon la branche etc...
> C'est bien le genre de passage qui mriterait de passer d'une vingtaine d'articles  1 ou 2.


Il y a normment de trucs comme a, c'est comme le travail le dimanche.

Perso j'ai bosser dans une patinoire, bah comme cela fait partie de tout ce qui est loisirs et animation, le dimanche tu n'tait pas pay plus, les horaires de nuit, commenaient plus tard (minuit je crois), etc etc.

(Enfin c'tait comme a  l'poque, cela a peut-tre t mis  jour depuis, du moins j'espre).


Aprs c'est l'ternelle question, simplifier oui, mais dans quel sens ?  ::aie:: 

Aucune compensation pour personne le dimanche ou compensation pour tout le monde ? Les patrons te diront la 1re, et les salaris la 2me. ^^

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Pour avoir une juriste  la maison, j'ai l'impression que mis  part le code civil, tous sont comme a.


Haha a veut pas forcment dire que c'est une bonne chose  ::mouarf::  en tout cas par forcment dans tous les domaines ! 
L je rentre dans les opinions popu classiques, mais allez hop je me le refuse pas : c'est connu qu'en France on adore les systmes administratifs et judiciaires sans fin ! c'est le rsultat de la masturbation intellectuelle de ceux qui les ont crit  ::aie::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Haha a veut pas forcment dire que c'est une bonne chose  en tout cas par forcment dans tous les domaines ! 
> L je rentre dans les opinions popu classiques, mais allez hop je me le refuse pas : c'est connu qu'en France on adore les systmes administratifs et judiciaires sans fin ! c'est le rsultat de la masturbation intellectuelle de ceux qui les ont crit


ah, mais compltement d'accord! Nul n'est sens ignor la loi, mais seul 2% de la population avec un bac + 5 spcialis peut la comprendre, cherchez l'erreur  ::aie:: 

Et encore, avec un bac+5, tu as vaguement des bases en tout, et commence  te spcialiser... Donc mme un professionnel du droit ne peux pas connaitre TOUT le droit.

----------


## LSMetag

Ce que je vois dans toute cette discussion, c'est que tout le monde ici a une forme de fort pessimisme ou de fatalisme.

Autant moi et MobykDick serions heureux de pouvoir rver de nouveau comme dans les annes 80/90, autant nous voyons comment fonctionne le monde entier dans toute sa complexit, son interdpendance, ses pressions,... Et donc nous songeons  avancer, tous ensembles,  pas de fourmis.

D'un autre ct, il y a les personnes comme Zirak qui ont une dfiance envers les dirigeants et voient tout de suite les pires drivent que peuvent entraner chaque loi. Ca aussi a se comprend car il y en a des drives, les politiques ne pensant jamais  tous les cas de figures possibles ou aux fraudes les plus sophistiques. A raison, nos dirigeants sont plus des gestionnaires (pas tous mais pas mal) que des gens du peuple. Donc ils sont plus ou moins dconnects de notre ralit. Donc des gens du peuple seraient plus lgitimes. Mais on a quand mme besoin d'une part de technocrates, diplomates et conomistes derrire. Quelque chose d'hybride, pourquoi pas ? Il faut dpoussirer notre rpublique.

Dans tous les cas, je trouve que les Franais, dirigeants comme gens du peuple, ne pensent trop qu' leur pomme (encore une fois pas tous), ou mme des fois ne pensent pas du tout (les cheminots continuent de faire grve alors qu'ils ont obtenu ce qu'ils voulaient et que la loi travail ne les concerne pas ?)

Nous voyons une ncessit  cette loi. Son but n'est pas de changer la nature du CDI ou d'en faire un CDI en carton. Mais dans les faits, qu'est-ce que ce sera, comme l'a dit Zirak ? Je me permets d'esprer, comme dans les autres pays, que le bouleversement ne sera pas suffisant pour rendre notre CDI prcaire. Qu'il y ait plus de souplesse et moins de freins, mais que a reste suffisant pour ne pas pouvoir faire n'importe quoi. Si tout va bien, on gardera l'essence du Contrat  Dure Indtermin, mais avec plus de marges de manuvre et de souplesses selon les contextes, et a freinera la peur de l'embauche.

Un petit peu d'optimisme : http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/info-rapide.asp?id=30

----------


## AoCannaille

> D'un autre ct, il y a les personnes comme Zirak qui ont une dfiance envers les dirigeants et voient tout de suite les pires drivent que peuvent entraner chaque loi. Ca aussi a se comprend car il y en a des drives, les politiques ne pensant jamais  tous les cas de figures possibles ou aux fraudes les plus sophistiques. A raison, nos dirigeants sont plus des gestionnaires (pas tous mais pas mal) que des gens du peuple. Donc ils sont plus ou moins dconnects de notre ralit. Donc des gens du peuple seraient plus lgitimes. Mais on a quand mme besoin d'une part de technocrates, diplomates et conomistes derrire. Quelque chose d'hybride, pourquoi pas ? Il faut dpoussirer notre rpublique.


C'est dj le cas : Les vrais gens comptents dans leurs domaines sont dans les cabinets ministriels. 
Ce qu'il faut jarter, ce sont nos "rprsentants" qui en nous reprsentent pas et qui dcident du coup mal (dans le sens, pas en notre intert) car ils sont incomptents par dfinition.

Quitte  mettre des incomptants "techniques"  l'assembl, autant qu'ils nous reprsentent socialement et prennent vraiment des choix dans nos interts.

----------


## ManusDei

> Perso j'ai bosser dans une patinoire, bah comme cela fait partie de tout ce qui est loisirs et animation, le dimanche tu n'tait pas pay plus, les horaires de nuit, commenaient plus tard (minuit je crois), etc etc.


Mme en "loisirs et animation", t'as plusieurs classifications avec des modalits diffrentes. Y a tellement de cas particulier qu'on pourrait se demander si il reste des botes qui appliquent le cas gnral.

----------


## LSMetag

> Bonjour en ce matin qui ressemble  un matin d't,
> 
> Il faudra m'expliquer comment le monopole sauvait la SNCF pour qu'elle se retrouve avec 50 Mds de dettes.
> 
> Pour info : dtail du Contrat de Plan Etat-Rgion Aquitaine(ancien dcoupage) :
> 
> Montant total contractualis
> Part relative du CPER 2015-2020_____________________________________________________________(en M)___________%
> 1.1 Moderniser le rseau routier national______________________________________________________200,5_________15 %
> ...


Ce que je veux dire, pour y avoir travaill, c'est que le mode de fonctionnement conservatif de la SNCF fait qu'elle cote trs cher, pour un service mdiocre. Ils font tout pour conserver leur modle ancien plutt que de rnover. Rsultat, ils ont des vieux trains  compartiments qui dmarrent pas le matin (et il faut trouver les pices chres pour les rparer), la mthode de gestion du personnel est complexe et moyennement efficace (un train ne part pas s'il n'y a pas de contrleur). Les conomies faites sont mal faites (entretien des trains et des voies, dlocalisations de l'informatique (SS2I et tranger) qui connaissent pas aussi bien le fonctionnel, distributeurs en pannes rgulirement, augmentation des tarifs des billets qui diminuent la clientle...) et finalement cotent plus cher en rparations.

La SNCF a 50 milliards de dettes avec un service et un fonctionnement mdiocre et vieillot. Mais ce qui les sauvait, c'est qu'ils taient tous seuls !

Avec l'ouverture de la concurrence, ils vont se faire bouffer par le priv, qui lui a des trains flambant neufs, une gestion diffrente et d'autres investissements innovants.

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est dj le cas : Les vrais gens comptents dans leurs domaines sont dans les cabinets ministriels. 
> Ce qu'il faut jarter, ce sont nos "rprsentants" qui en nous reprsentent pas et qui dcident du coup mal (dans le sens, pas en notre intert) car ils sont incomptents par dfinition.
> 
> Quitte  mettre des incomptants "techniques"  l'assembl, autant qu'ils nous reprsentent socialement et prennent vraiment des choix dans nos interts.


Si on a des incomptents techniques, on finira comme la Grce. Faut des experts, et aussi des gens du peuple. Mais pas des politicarts qui n'ont jamais travaill et ne pensent qu' leur rlection ou jouent les godillots par rapport  leur couleur politique. Oui les conseills sont en effet pour dans la ralit et c'est eux qui donnent les meilleures ides. Par exemple, Joseph SCHOVANEC, autiste Asperger (philosophe, globetrotter, crivain, science-po, consultant  Europe 1, matrise 13 langues...) est conseiller dans le ministre du Handicap.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Si on a des incomptents techniques, on finira comme la Grce. Faut des experts, et aussi des gens du peuple. Mais pas des politicarts qui n'ont jamais travaill et ne pensent qu' leur rlection ou jouent les godillots par rapport  leur couleur politique. Oui les conseills sont en effet pour dans la ralit et c'est eux qui donnent les meilleures ides. Par exemple, Joseph SCHOVANEC, autiste Asperger (philosophe, globetrotter, crivain, science-po, consultant  Europe 1, matrise 13 langues...) est conseiller dans le ministre du Handicap.


Pour moi des gens du peuple suffisent. Si on supprime le snat et qu'on fait une assemble de 1000 personnes, on aura forcment  des gens comptents ou avec suffisamment de base pour le devenir rapidement et organiser un "groupe de travail"

L'important c'est que les lois proposes soit  pertinentes, ce sont donc ceux qui crent les lois qui doivent tre expert ou au moins amateur clair, avec un peu de pdagogie, n'importe qui peut comprendre n'importe quoi.

----------


## Mat.M

> Quitte  mettre des incomptants "techniques"  l'assembl, autant qu'ils nous reprsentent socialement et prennent vraiment des choix dans nos interts.


concernant l'incomptence technique tout est relatif comme Enstein  sa relativit...
que les administrations publiques aient des gens trs comptents et experts c'est une chose.
Cependant si les budgets et les dotations de l'Etat sont dfaillantes la comptence ne suffit pas...

bref exprim en termes plus clairs , si tu cres une entreprise commerciale et que tu n'embauches que des polytechniciens et des doctorants, tout cela est bien beau mais peut s'avrer un chec sans les fonds financiers ncessaires.

Et puis pour ce qui est de l'incomptence c'est pas un problme cela se corrige car comme dit le proverbe "c'est en forgeant que l'on devient forgeron"  :8-): 



> Si on a des incomptents techniques, on finira comme la Grce.


d'accord mais comment peux-t-on dfinir _stricto sensu_ l'incomptence puisque tu utilises une notion au sens large du terme ? 
Est-ce qu'il y a une grille, une norme et encore mieux une normalisation pour dfinir l'incomptence ? 



> Par exemple, Joseph SCHOVANEC, autiste Asperger (philosophe, globetrotter, crivain, science-po, consultant  Europe 1, matrise 13 langues...) est conseiller dans le ministre du Handicap.


ne confondons pas les choses ,la Philosophie c'est par essence mme disserter sur des notions et concepts abstraits , et j'apprcie mr Schovanec.
La politique c'est plus concret cela relve plus de la gestion administrative d'administrs

----------


## LSMetag

> ne confondons pas les choses ,la Philosophie c'est par essence mme disserter sur des notions et concepts abstraits , et j'apprcie mr Schovanec.
> La politique c'est plus concret cela relve plus de la gestion administrative d'administrs


Je veux dire qu'il faut aussi des conomistes, des "politiques" et des diplomates, pour ngocier avec l'tranger, pour dire comment financer les lois inventes par les citoyens ou quand on peut les faire et comment, et des politiques car le monde est rgi par la politique quand il s'agit de parler avec des dirigeants trangers.

Pour M.Schovanec, il a beau tre philosophe et diplm de science-po, il est trs terre  terre et engag dans le handicap. C'est une sorte de gourou pour la "communaut" du handicap, surtout les autistes. Il a beaucoup voyag, dans des endroits inconnus du commun des mortels, et a vu comment le monde tait vraiment, et avec son regard diffrent sans prjugs. Il nous parle des fois du meilleur fonctionnement de certaines tributs "primitives" que de la France. Il a rencontr et s'est li d'amiti avec beaucoup d'handicaps de tous types.

Y a gure mieux pour reprsenter le handicap que lui, dans un ministre ddi et  l'ONU.

Donc oui, c'est un mec du peuple, plus que nous. Un conseill bosse en arrire plan. C'est celui qui inspire les ministres. Ce n'est pas un politique.

----------


## petitours

La CGT refuse de participer aux ngociations initiales sur le projet de loi et aprs bloquent la France.
Ce sont des rleurs professionnels, surement bercs par la lutte des classes depuis leur plus tendre enfance et qui sont tellement contre tout qu'ils ne sauraient mme pas proposer des choses (do leur refus de participer aux ngo initiales  mes yeux)

Le gouvernement a t ridicule de balancer sa bombe sans explication ni officialisation des soutiens et videment les branleurs qui sont pays pour rler rlent mais au final c'est les gens qu'ils "protgent" qui sont impacts par leurs dlires gostes.
Les cots pour la SNCF seront pays par nous tous (les salaires des grvistes aussi), les dgts pareils et toutes les petites boites qui essayent de crer de l'emploi vont mordre la poussire. Les patrons sont tous des pourris riches pour ces gens l mais pourtant pour la grande majorit des petites boites et donc des petits patrons la vrit est tout autre: ce sont des gens passionns, attachs  leurs employs et qui quelquefois gagnent moins que leurs salaris, en particuliers pendant les phases de dmarrage ou de crise. (perso j'ai touch une moyenne de 1000 par mois pendant 3 ans quand j'ai cr ma boite !)

Ce serait dramatique si le gouvernement ne tenait pas bon aujourd'hui et donnait lgitimit aux pratiques de cette minorit de flemmards planqus qui ne pensent qu' leur tte. Dj que je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne colle pas en prisons ceux qui dbordent sous prtexte de tout et de rien.

Et arrtons de vouloir demander l'avis  la population ! "voulez vous travailler plus ou moins ?" "voulez vous la scurit de l'emploi ou la prcarit ?" vous croyez vraiment que a sert  quelquechose de poser ce genre de question ? 
Un gouvernement il est l pour assurer le fonctionnement d'une socit, d'un systme complexe et heureusement qu'il a  prendre des positions qui nous invitent  faire un effort sur des choses ! On ne peut pas tous tre en congs 365jours par an
on ne peut pas avoir tous la scurit de l'emploi dans une entreprise qui n'a pas la scurit de ses marchs et de sa marge ! et pour moi on ne devrait pas avoir de gens qui "protgent" les droits des travailleurs qui eux mme ne travaillent pas !

----------


## LSMetag

> La CGT refuse de participer aux ngociations initiales sur le projet de loi et aprs bloquent la France.
> Ce sont des rleurs professionnels, surement bercs par la lutte des classes depuis leur plus tendre enfance et qui sont tellement contre tout qu'ils ne sauraient mme pas proposer des choses (do leur refus de participer aux ngo initiales  mes yeux)
> 
> Le gouvernement a t ridicule de balancer sa bombe sans explication ni officialisation des soutiens et videment les branleurs qui sont pays pour rler rlent mais au final c'est les gens qu'ils "protgent" qui sont impacts par leurs dlires gostes.
> Les cots pour la SNCF seront pays par nous tous (les salaires des grvistes aussi), les dgts pareils et toutes les petites boites qui essayent de crer de l'emploi vont mordre la poussire. Les patrons sont tous des pourris riches pour ces gens l mais pourtant pour la grande majorit des petites boites et donc des petits patrons la vrit est tout autre: ce sont des gens passionns, attachs  leurs employs et qui quelquefois gagnent moins que leurs salaris, en particuliers pendant les phases de dmarrage ou de crise. (perso j'ai touch une moyenne de 1000 par mois pendant 3 ans quand j'ai cr ma boite !)
> 
> Ce serait dramatique si le gouvernement ne tenait pas bon aujourd'hui et donnait lgitimit aux pratiques de cette minorit de flemmards planqus qui ne pensent qu' leur tte. Dj que je ne comprends pas pourquoi on ne colle pas en prisons ceux qui dbordent sous prtexte de tout et de rien.
> 
> Et arrtons de vouloir demander l'avis  la population ! "voulez vous travailler plus ou moins ?" "voulez vous la scurit de l'emploi ou la prcarit ?" vous croyez vraiment que a sert  quelquechose de poser ce genre de question ? 
> ...


Tu y vas trop fort et tu caricatures du ct "gens qui ne travaillent pas", mais globalement je suis un peu de ton avis, dans le fond, sans aller aussi loin. La scurit de l'emploi d'un CDI doit rester l, mais elle ne doit pas tre si forte et si "floue" que tu aies peur d'embaucher. Mme si c'est malheureux, il y a des situations ou le licenciement est tout  fait lgitime.

La question "vous voulez un peu moins de protection de l'emploi et des conditions de travail un peu durcies ?", c'est en gros ce que n'importe quel quidam rpondrait "non".

Tu connais la difficult de la cration et de la gestion d'entreprises. Donc tu as toute lgitimit pour en parler.

Le gouvernement a fait une erreur en pondant le texte sans consulter personne d'abord, et la CGT/FO refuse toute discussion depuis le dbut. Pour les poubelles, la grve est de 1%. Les consquences proviennent de personnes qui bloquent la sortie des camions poubelles, et qui ne sont pas du mtier. Des fois je me demande o sont vraiment les ordures. Car de ce que j'ai vu, ils ont dit en substance "on s'en fout des gens dans les inondations".

Le tout est de ne pas perdre notre identit, qui est faite d'acquis sociaux, tout en "voluant" suffisamment pour relancer notre conomie et tre concurrentiels, sans fondamentalement prcariser. Le compromis, difficile, ne contentera personne mais je pense que c'est ce qui est le mieux. Ce serait tellement plus facile de faire des lois juste pour un lectorat. La droite fera une loi total MEDEF sinon, et fera intervenir l'arme pour virer les gens. Les dgradations et violences sont punies par la loi point. Et je crois que bientt, a va lgifrer sur les blocages.

----------


## AoCannaille

> concernant l'incomptence technique tout est relatif comme Enstein  sa relativit...
> que les administrations publiques aient des gens trs comptents et experts c'est une chose.
> Cependant si les budgets et les dotations de l'Etat sont dfaillantes la comptence ne suffit pas...


Des gens comptents sont dans les ministres du budget et de l'conomie, donc ils font ce qu'ils peuvet avec ceux qu'ils ont



> bref exprim en termes plus clairs , si tu cres une entreprise commerciale et que tu n'embauches que des polytechniciens et des doctorants, tout cela est bien beau mais peut s'avrer un chec sans les fonds financiers ncessaires.
> 
> Et puis pour ce qui est de l'incomptence c'est pas un problme cela se corrige car comme dit le proverbe "c'est en forgeant que l'on devient forgeron"


C'est ce que j'ai dit ensuite : 



> Pour moi des gens du peuple suffisent. Si on supprime le snat et qu'on fait une assemble de 1000 personnes, on aura forcment des gens comptents ou avec suffisamment de base pour le devenir rapidement et organiser un "groupe de travail"
> 
> L'important c'est que les lois proposes soit pertinentes, ce sont donc ceux qui crent les lois qui doivent tre expert ou au moins amateur clair, avec un peu de pdagogie, n'importe qui peut comprendre n'importe quoi.





> d'accord mais comment peux-t-on dfinir _stricto sensu_ l'incomptence puisque tu utilises une notion au sens large du terme ? 
> Est-ce qu'il y a une grille, une norme et encore mieux une normalisation pour dfinir l'incomptence ?


Tu peux te renseigner sur le principe de Peter et sur la science qu'il a invent/dcouvert : la hierachiologie.



> Selon ce principe,  dans une hirarchie, tout employ a tendance  s'lever  son niveau d'incomptence , avec pour corollaire que  avec le temps, tout poste sera occup par un employ incapable d'en assumer la responsabilit.


Peter dfinie l'valuation de la  comptence de quelqu'un selon deux points de vue : celui du comptent et celui de l'incomptant.
En effet, si ton chef est incomptent sur le travail que tu fais, il ne pourra pas valuer ta comptence techniquement.

On se retrouve avec deux axes d'valuations : les "Input" et les "Output".
Le comptent valuera tes "output" : Tu as livr  l'heure? a fonctionnait ? Ta solution est efficace ?
L'incomptent valuera tes "input" : Tu es arrive  l'heure ? Tu es poli avec tout le monde et bien intgr ? tu t'habille correctement ?

----------


## Grogro

> Peter dfinie l'valuation de la  comptence de quelqu'un selon deux points de vue : celui du comptent et celui de l'incomptant.
> En effet, si ton chef est incomptent sur le travail que tu fais, il ne pourra pas valuer ta comptence techniquement.
> 
> On se retrouve avec deux axes d'valuations : les "Input" et les "Output".
> Le comptent valuera tes "output" : Tu as livr  l'heure? a fonctionnait ? Ta solution est efficace ?
> L'incomptent valuera tes "input" : Tu es arrive  l'heure ? Tu es poli avec tout le monde et bien intgr ? tu t'habille correctement ?


C'est le Peter du principe de Peter je prsume.

Pour nuancer, j'ai tout de mme connu des managers qui n'taient pas comptents techniquement sur notre travail, mais qui taient capable de l'valuer sur des critres plutt objectifs (relation avec le client, stabilit de la solution en production, satisfaction des utilisateurs, ractivit par rapport aux tickets, etc.). Parce qu'ils avaient une bonne capacit d'coute et que nous tions dans un rapport de confiance, ce qui est une chance. J'ai bien compris qu'en France les rapports de confiance au travail, c'est pas a.

Plus constructif que les stupidits habituelles de la drate et la surdit totale du gouvernement, quelques propositions, forcment sujette  questionnements, sur l'avenir du travail : http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...t-repenser.php

----------


## AoCannaille

> C'est le Peter du principe de Peter je prsume.
> 
> Pour nuancer, j'ai tout de mme connu des managers qui n'taient pas comptents techniquement sur notre travail, mais qui taient capable de l'valuer sur des critres plutt objectifs (relation avec le client, stabilit de la solution en production, satisfaction des utilisateurs, ractivit par rapport aux tickets, etc.). Parce qu'ils avaient une bonne capacit d'coute et que nous tions dans un rapport de confiance, ce qui est une chance. J'ai bien compris qu'en France les rapports de confiance au travail, c'est pas a.
> 
> Plus constructif que les stupidits habituelles de la drate et la surdit totale du gouvernement, quelques propositions, forcment sujette  questionnements, sur l'avenir du travail : http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...t-repenser.php


Dans ton cas, et selon le principe de Peter, ton manager tait comptent dans son rle de manager (c'est ce qu'on lui demande dans le principe de peter)

----------


## petitours

LMEtag merci ; j'imaginais plus me faire lyncher qu'avoir une rponse d'accord de principe   ::aie::  (les rponses lyncheuses se font en silence  travers les pouces rouges  ::roll:: )

Pour obtenir des marchs, pour signer des contrats c'est pas simple, pour livrer ensuite  la bonne heure c'est pas simple du tout non plus... rien ne se fait tout seul et  priori c'est de plus en plus difficile tout a.
A cot de a on a de plus en plus de chmeurs ; est il normal d'avoir une situation o il est de plus en plus difficile de crer de l'activit rgulire (qui demande des travailleurs) d'un cot et de l'autre des emplois de plus en plus verrouills ? Ceux qui bossent doivent craser ceux qui voudraient le faire ?

Quand un patron sous traite, prend un intrimaire ou un CDD ce n'est pas parce qu'il veut pas embaucher, c'est tout simplement parce qu'il ne peut pas garantir  ce moment l les conditions qui permettraient de payer le salaire d'un CDI  long terme. 
Pour un CDD il prend le risque pour une certaine dure qu'il peut  peu prs anticiper, au pire la pilule ne sera pas fatale pour la boite si le boulot (et les revenus) disparaissent.
Pour un intrimaire ou de la sous traitance le patron pnalise sa marge (qu'il perd souvent en totalit = investissement ) dans l'espoir que peut tre demain le march se prennisera et qu'il pourra alors embaucher.

Si un parton embauche un CDI sans avoir le march et la scurit associe
1) il coule la boite
2) tous les salaris sont sur le carreaux
3) il est condamnable pour faute de gestion
4) il perd souvent les conomies d'une vie

Par contre un patron de PME PMI c'est quelqu'un d'endett qui doit chaque jours et chaque mois anticiper pour pouvoir payer les prts, charges et salaires, que les factures aient t payes ou pas  l'heure par les clients.

Une entreprise paie des salaires avec l'argent que son activit  pu obtenir ; hurler et cogner ses revendications sans avoir conscience et respecter cela est  la fois goste (envers tous les collaborateurs qui assurent cette activit) et compltement dconnect de la vie. La CGT respecterait cela si elle proposait des choses et si elle ne rendait pas la tache encore plus rude  tous ceux qu'elle "protge". Comme elle ne le fait pas elle est de fait pour moi goste, inutile, inconsciente et dangereuse.
Non seulement elle ne propose rien mais en plus elle refuse de discuter au dpart pour ensuite pouvoir foutre le bordel en disant "on annule et on se met  discuter" ! un comble ; a s'appelle mettre le bordel par plaisir a !

Un salari qui s'implique dans ce qu'il fait contribue  prenniser sa propre activit. nul doute que s'il y a moyen d'offrir  ce collaborateur une meilleur situation un patron le fera.
Un salari qui traine les pieds, n'aide pas, bloque, rouspte, revendique sans faire le moindre effort sera dconnect des enjeux de lentreprise ; de fait il deviendra une charge non rentable et se mettra tout seul dans la position CGTiste de lutte des classes ; "pauvre malheureux contre gros mchant" alors que ce salari qui traine les pieds n'est qu'un boulet (malheureusement quelquefois juste parce que d'autres boulets bien planqus l'ont encourag  prendre cette posture ngative)

----------


## Zirak

Sinon juste pour info, ce n'est pas la CGT qui a refus de discuter avec le gouvernement, mais l'inverse...

Et non, la CGT ne bloque pas toujours tout, elle signe 85% des accords en entreprise, tout comme la CFDT.

Accessoirement, mme le MEDEF juge cette loi inutile suite aux reculs obtenus par la *CFDT*.

Et pour finir, il y a actuellement 7 syndicats, qui appellent  la grve, pas seulement la CGT.  :;): 

(Je prcise que je ne suis pas syndiqu !)



Edit :




> Un salari qui s'implique dans ce qu'il fait contribue  prenniser sa propre activit. *nul doute que s'il y a moyen d'offrir  ce collaborateur une meilleur situation un patron le fera*.


Merci, j'avais bien besoin de rire aujourd'hui.  ::ptdr::

----------


## AoCannaille

> Un salari qui s'implique dans ce qu'il fait contribue  prenniser sa propre activit. nul doute que s'il y a moyen d'offrir  ce collaborateur une meilleur situation un patron le fera.
> Un salari qui traine les pieds, n'aide pas, bloque, rouspte, revendique sans faire le moindre effort sera dconnect des enjeux de lentreprise ; de fait il deviendra une charge non rentable et se mettra tout seul dans la position CGTiste de lutte des classes ; "pauvre malheureux contre gros mchant" alors que ce salari qui traine les pieds n'est qu'un boulet (malheureusement quelquefois juste parce que d'autres boulets bien planqus l'ont encourag  prendre cette posture ngative)



Les patrons veulent des employs qu'ils aient une conscience professionnelle, les employs veulent des patrons qu'ils soit humains.

Ya des cons des deux cots.

Sauf qu'un patron con emmerde une multitude de salari alors qu'un salari n'emmerde qu'un patron  la fois.

----------


## petitours

Dans tout ce que j'ai crit je n'ai jamais soutenu la loi travail, qui est malheureusement ni faite ni  faire comme tout ce qui fait ce gouvernement, sans parler de sa mise en uvre catastrophique qui ne pouvait aboutir qu' un rejet massif compte tenu du sujet abord.

J'ai rpondu aux commentaires de cette news 
http://www.developpez.com/actu/99539...ions-par-jour/
et mon avis concerne la CGT en particulier et autres syndicats au comportement similaire.

Si si elle a bien refus de discuter du projet de loi au lancement la CGT.
Si elle fait bien chier tous les gens qu'elle "protge"

Et si un patron fera grimper un salari moteur, tout simplement parce que c'est dans son intrt  lui aussi ! a se fait en grimpant les chelons, en changeant ses conditions de travail pour s'adapter  ses contraintes prives ou rgulirement en intressement.

S'il y a trop de cons chez les patrons, mettez vous patrons. Vous pourrez apprcier toutes les petites lignes qu'on ne lit jamais sur les feuilles de paie, vous comprendrez l'origine de ce terme affreusement rabaissant de "taux horaire" ou encore le monde merveilleux du "salaire le 27 du mois"  opposer aux "dlais de paiement", aux "dates de rception" et surtout "acceptation du devis", "CA" et "marge"...
En supposant que ce soit un con votre patron (je veux bien le croire mon dernier tait un escroc...), vous lui devez  minima votre salaire, que vous soyez bon ou pas, et a ce n'est pas rien !

Les patrons qui vous versent aujourd'hui votre salaire alors que nous sommes pnaliss par la CGT&Co ont bien du mrite, mme ceux qui sont cons !

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je viens de lire les 6 ou 7 dernires pages (vous bossez rellement la journe pour avoir autant de temps libre srieux ? ) et a fait plaisir de voir que malgr les fortes divergences de points de vue, les changes se droulent globalement dans un cadre bien plus pos et argument que le cirque habituel, et donc probablement en dfinitif plus intressant pour tous le monde mme si a tourne en rond sur certains points.


C'est exact et je partage ta satisfaction. Il y en a mme de trs cals sur ces histoires spculatives de monnaies (le Forex) o j'avoue tre assez largu. Depuis mon petit pays qui possde une monnaie stable, avec une vague parit sur le dollar, pas spculative (personne ne s'intresse au PYG et c'est tant mieux). Cette stabilit s'explique par l'conomie essentiellement agricole (viandes et lait ainsi que soja en tant que 4e producteur mondial). Mais si on compare avec l'Euro (je vous recommande le site www.xe.com qui permet de comparer n'importe quel monnaie avec n'importe quelle autre et ce avec des graphiques sur 10 ans) on observe des choses qui me semblent bizarres :  une priode qui n'tait pas trop dramatique, l'euro tait au plus bas (1 EUR = 5.000 PYG) et maintenant que c'est la ptaudire et que l'Allemagne n'est mme plus un modle (puisqu'elle ne sait mme plus  qui balancer des millions d'euros pour ses chers "_migrants_" et surtout  qui les prendre, du coup bon nombre d'entreprises allemandes regardent aussi vers des pays dlocalisables) l'euro est  son niveau le plus haut ( cette heure 1 EUR = 6.409 PYG). Et ce n'est pas parce que le Paraguay a une crise d'inflation, le litre de gas-oil qui tait inchang, depuis mon arrive en 2011,  4.690 PYG est pass  4.290 PYG et je ne crois pas qu'il y a beaucoup de pays qui baissent actuellement le prix des carburants. Et tous les carburants viennent, en camion, depuis le Brsil. Donc mystre pour moi. Mais si un rudit dans la salle pouvait me donner des explications je serais toutouie.




> Il y aurait trop de chose  dire et quoter l'ensemble serait illisible donc je ne vais pas me lancer dans la rdaction d'un nouveau pav, seulement en lisant tous les messages, je vois -non sans une lgre tristesse- que beaucoup sont tents d'tre "fatalistes" ou en tout cas sont dsempars face aux difficults actuelles, en consquence de quoi leur prfrence va au "moindre mal" au motif d'un prtendu ralisme pragmatique qui nous empche de dsirer "mieux".  titre trs personnel et sans tomber dans le jugement moral de ceux qui pensent diffremment, je suis convaincu que si les institutions sociales humaines sont le produit des hommes, alors les hommes peuvent transformer ces institutions sociales, et ce sans autres limites que celles que nous nous fixons.
> 
> Ce qui me fait naturellement penser  un petit livre crit par tienne de la Boetie ( seulement 18 ans) qui s'intitule "_Discours de la servitude volontaire_", je ne peux que vous conseiller fortement de vous le procurer et de le lire, c'est un texte trs court, trs facile d'accs (mme pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'habitude de lire beaucoup), et dont le contenu est d'une puissance renversante.


C'est trs juste d'avoir pens  une "_servitude volontaire_" laquelle l'est encore plus actuellement qu' l'poque de La Botie. Pourquoi ? parce que les moyens du maintien de l'ordre ont su voluer pour ne plus avoir besoin de brutalit (mais soyez rellement rvolts et vous verrez la brutalit de l'Etat en action, les faits rcents le montre). Cette fatalit est le pendant de l'hyper individualisme inculqu ds les plus jeunes annes. Sympathiser avec d'autres personnes est devenu une impossibilit, y penser serait considr comme un archasme ridicule (le "_caf du commerce_" tant dcri) et frquenter d'autres tranches d'ge que la sienne relve de l'obscnit quand ce n'est pas de la "_pdophilie_" (quand je cherchais un compagnon de voyage au long cours et que je situais l'ge de disponibilit entre 18 et 25 ans, donc sorti de sa famille mais n'en ayant pas cre une autre, je me suis fait presque insulter, ne pouvais-je rester dans mon club du 3e ge  boire de la camomille en infusion).

C'est cette fatalit qui ne fait sortir que des "_ quoi bon_" alors que les raisons objectives de se rvolter contre l'intolrable sont cent fois plus justifies qu' l'poque soixantehuitarde. Ceci dans le meilleur des cas parce qu'il y a aussi la "_mentalit du larbin_" ainsi nomme parce qu'elle fait approuver et se soumettre des gens pour qui les mesures annonces sont pourtant tout  fait contraire  leurs intrts et ne servent que la caste dirigeante ("_Oui, not' Monsieur, oui not' bon Matre_", Brel, Jaurs). Mme en rve les gens de l'poque actuelle ne sont plus capables d'imaginer d'autres modles de socit mme si, de toute vidence, le modle actuel ne tient plus.

Bref c'est  toutes ces observations sociologiques que nous pouvons donner raison  Paul Valry : nos civilisations sont vraiment mortelles.

*Note* : j'ai pass 1973 en points. L'occasion de revenir sur un 11 septembre, mais celui de 1973 o le putsch de Pinochet au Chili renversa le gouvernement lgal du Chili qui, malgr insuffisances et erreurs, tait encore plus populaire  la fin qu'au dbut. Putsch soutenu et financ par les USA et, directement, par Nixon et Kissinger. Rsultat : 4.000 morts, torturs et assassins comme le pre (gnral lgaliste) de l'actuelle prsidente, Michelle Bachelet (nom au demeurant trs franais, j'avais un petit camarade  l'cole communale qui s'appelait Sylvain Bachelet). Son enfance fut une vraie tragdie shakespearienne. Voici un bon documentaire en franais (il n'en manque pas en espagnol mais j'ai eu piti de vous) de France 3. Vous en avez pour presque une heure, installez-vous confortablement

----------


## petitours

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas dj

voici un reportage sur FAVI prcurseur dans les "entreprises libres"



c'est difiant et a ne concerne pas la petite PME familiale en plus... 71M, 350 salaris

La plupart des petites PME sont sur ce principe l, mme s'il est naturel et mme pas conscient.

----------


## Zirak

> vous lui devez  minima votre salaire, que vous soyez bon ou pas, et a ce n'est pas rien !


Bah oui, car si la boite fait du chiffre, ce n'est que grce au patron, qui paie donc des gens  ne rien faire de leurs journes dans sa grande magnanimit... 

As-tu conscience du ridicule de ce que tu dis ? 

Si une socit fonctionne, c'est grce  la fois au patron et aux employs.

Il ferait quoi comme chiffre d'affaire le patron, si les employs ne venaient pas bosser, et qu'il tait seul dans son usine ? Strictement rien, sinon, les grves ne gneraient personne  ::D:

----------


## AoCannaille

> Il ferait quoi comme chiffre d'affaire le patron, si les employs ne venaient pas bosser, et qu'il tait seul dans son usine ? Strictement rien, sinon, les grves ne gneraient personne


Alors qu'a l'inverse si tu met un tas d'employs ensemble sans patrons ils ont une chance de produire quelque chose  ::mouarf::

----------


## LSMetag

> Merci, j'avais bien besoin de rire aujourd'hui.


Sur ce coup c'est ta rponse qui me fait rire. Pour l'avoir plusieurs fois constat, si tu es un atout pour l'entreprise, la plupart des patrons (je ne parles pas de ceux du CAC40) te rcompenseront d'une faon ou d'une autre (en fonction videmment des marges qu'ils dveloppent).
Certains se font proposer des "montes en grades", d'autres ont des primes (d'intressement), d'autres des amnagements d'horaires/jours sans contraintes, ou encore des aides sur certains financements. Tu pourras aussi demander une augmentation ou mme te faire offrir un voyage tout frais pays en cadeau d'anniversaire.

Je suis de ceux avec qui les entreprises sont bienveillantes, car je ne vais pas travailler juste pour gagner ma crote. Mme avec un trou de 3 ans dans le CV pour longue maladie, une entreprise m'a accept, et m'a clairement dit qu'elle voulait me remettre le pied  l'trier, sachant pertinemment que j'tais rouill. Oui elle compte sur mon potentiel, mais je suis rcompens et je veux le lui rendre. C'est du donnant/donnant. J'ai indiqu vouloir devenir architecte plus tard. Elle m'a mis direct en catgorie 2.1 pour me permettre d'voluer.

----------


## Zirak

> Sur ce coup c'est ta rponse qui me fait rire. Pour l'avoir plusieurs fois constat, si tu es un atout pour l'entreprise, la plupart des patrons (je ne parles pas de ceux du CAC40) te rcompenseront d'une faon ou d'une autre (en fonction videmment des marges qu'ils dveloppent).
> Certains se font proposer des "montes en grades", d'autres ont des primes (d'intressement), d'autres des amnagements d'horaires/jours sans contraintes, ou encore des aides sur certains financements. Tu pourras aussi demander une augmentation ou mme te faire offrir un voyage tout frais pays en cadeau d'anniversaire.
> 
> Je suis de ceux avec qui les entreprises sont bienveillantes, car je ne vais pas travailler juste pour gagner ma crote. Mme avec un trou de 3 ans dans le CV pour longue maladie, une entreprise m'a accept, et m'a clairement dit qu'elle voulait me remettre le pied  l'trier, sachant pertinemment que j'tais rouill. Oui elle compte sur mon potentiel, mais je suis rcompens et je veux le lui rendre. C'est du donnant/donnant. J'ai indiqu vouloir devenir architecte plus tard. Elle m'a mis direct en catgorie 2.1 pour me permettre d'voluer.



Et donc, car a t'es arriv  toi ou autour de toi, c'est vrai dans toutes les boites, pour tous les patrons ? 

Du coup, ton exprience perso compte plus que par exemple, l'exprience de plusieurs milliers de personnes qui n'ont pas vu leurs salaires bouger depuis plusieurs annes ? Ils sont tous incomptents ? 

Du coup, si on en est la, cela n'a rien  voir avec la complexit du code du travail, ou la facilit  licencier les gens, c'est juste que la France est un pays d'handicaps mentaux, puisque la majorit de sa population est incomptente. C'est bon  savoir, dbat rsolu !  ::aie:: 


edit:

Un voyage tous frais pays pour son anniversaire ? LOL, j'imagine bien le petit ETAM sur sa chaine de montage ou le petit technicien dans son bureau d'tude, se faire payer un voyage pour son anniversaire... Tu crois vraiment que c'est la norme ?  :8O:

----------


## petitours

> Bah oui, car si la boite fait du chiffre, ce n'est que grce au patron, qui paie donc des gens  ne rien faire de leurs journes dans sa grande magnanimit... 
> 
> As-tu conscience du ridicule de ce que tu dis ? 
> 
> Si une socit fonctionne, c'est grce  la fois au patron et aux employs.
> 
> Il ferait quoi comme chiffre d'affaire le patron, si les employs ne venaient pas bosser, et qu'il tait seul dans son usine ? Strictement rien, sinon, les grves ne gneraient personne


Dmagogie ; ceci n'est pas une rponse  ce que j'ai dit.
Je n'aurais pas montr la vido de FAVI si j'avais racont ce que vous essayez de me faire dire.

Ce que j'ai dit, c'est que si la CGT, un employ parasite ou un alas fout en l'air le CA d'une boite, le patron aura toujours  sortir les salaires en temps et en heure, mme si la trsorerie n'est pas l et souvent au dtriment des revenus du patrons dans les petites boites.
C'est une trs lourde responsabilit qu'a le patron. C'est aussi pour a que le patron sera ravis d'avoir des collaborateurs qui vont de l'avant et sera ravis de leur offrir des avantages quand c'est possible.

----------


## Zirak

> Dmagogie ; ceci n'est pas une rponse  ce que j'ai dit.





> vous lui devez  minima votre salaire, que vous soyez bon ou pas


Je suis dsol, mais je ne dois rien du tout  mon patron par rapport  mon salaire.

Il me donne un salaire, car je viens travailler pour lui, il loue ma "force de travail", ce n'est pas un cadeau qu'il me fait. 





> Je n'aurais pas montr la vido de FAVI si j'avais racont ce que vous essayez de me faire dire.


C'est pour cela que lorsque l'on poste une vido, on explique  minima de quoi elle parle, tout le monde n'est pas autoris  regarder des vidos au travail.

----------


## petitours

> Du coup, ton exprience perso compte plus que par exemple, l'exprience de plusieurs milliers de personnes qui n'ont pas vu leurs salaires bouger depuis plusieurs annes ? Ils sont tous incomptents ?


malheureusement les revenus ne sont pas corrls  la comptence, ils le sont  la marge.
et quelquefois la marge n'augmente pas... c'est un problme collectif (commercial, prod...tout)
Il est certain que des patrons cherchent les plus bas salaires, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tous. Dans les petites boites qui marchent fort vous seriez surpris de voir les revenus gnrs.

Et encore une fois il y a revenus et salaires. Un salaire le patron DOIT le verser tous les mois. Les revenus eux peuvent dpendre de l'activit, a peut ainsi monter trs haut quand a marche bien sans pour autant mettre l'entreprise en pril quand la conjoncture ne va plus.
Cette adaptation entre les revenus et l'activit de l'entreprise ce n'est pas ou trs difficilement possible aujourd'hui et pourtant c'est de a que les entreprises (et donc le march du travail) ont besoin.

et l je vois dj les grincheux dire "non mais tu te rends compte de l'normit que tu dis, demain je peux tre pay une misre avec a !" et ben oui mais 
-si c'est la ralit conomique de l'entreprise c'est a ou elle coule
-a nempche pas que ce soit codifi et cadr.
-a l'inverse quand a va bien c'est jackpot. Je bosse avec une entreprise de travaux en hauteur ils m'ont dit toucher entre 3000 (pour l'ouvrier) et 5500 net (pour le chef d'quipe). La diffrence avec leurs confrres : avec eux tout est sans doute difficile mais ralisable l o les autres trouvent qu'ils ne sont pas pays assez...

----------


## petitours

> Je suis dsol, mais je ne dois rien du tout  mon patron par rapport  mon salaire.
> Il me donne un salaire, car je viens travailler pour lui, il loue ma "force de travail", ce n'est pas un cadeau qu'il me fait.


Non ce n'est pas un cadeau qu'il fait mais il a l'obligation de vous payer tous les mois, que la conjoncture soit bonne ou pas, que la CGT gne ses affaires ou pas, que vous soyez performant ou pas, que les autres collaborateurs soient performants ou pas. 
C'est triste de voir quelqu'un se dcrire comme du btail, aussi impliqu et concern qu'un bulot par l'effort collectif et l'objet de son entreprise...




> C'est pour cela que lorsque l'on poste une vido, on explique  minima de quoi elle parle, tout le monde n'est pas autoris  regarder des vidos au travail.


 Elle parle d'une entreprise (FAVI) qui fait de la fonderie (typiquement ce que l'on voit partir  l'tranger) attacher  faire bosser des centaines de personnes avec une organisation o il n'y  pas de chef.
ils ont 2 principes  la base de tout
-l'homme est bon : on fait confiance aux autres
-l'amour du client : ce n'est pas le patron qui nous paie, c'est le client ; tout ce que l'on fait est pour le client, pour lui livrer ce dont il a besoin (un produit de qualit au cout qui va bien)

Mais avec la haute estime que vous semblez avoir de votre rle dans l'entreprise ce sera surement difficile d'apprcier.

----------


## Zirak

> Et encore une fois il y a revenus et salaires. Un salaire le patron DOIT le verser tous les mois.


Mais c'est NORMAL.

Si je viens bosser tous les mois, et que je fais le mme travail que d'habitude, il n'y a aucune raison que je sois pay moins cher (ou pas pay du tout), si il n'y a pas de commandes, ce n'est pas de ma faute.

Encore une fois, dans tous les secteurs, il y a des entreprises qui fonctionnent, et d'autres non. Ce qui me fait bondir, c'est que pour sauver celles qui "ne fonctionnent pas (ou mal)", on veut coller a sur le dos des salaris. Mais on ne remet jamais en cause les choix du patron. 

- une tude de march a-t-elle t faite ?
- le produit / service est-il assez innovant / se dmarque t-il assez de la concurrence ?
- Est-ce qu'il est bien situ niveau tarif ? 
- Est-ce que l'on a toujours cherch  innover ou Est-ce que l'on s'est repos sur nos lauriers ?
- Si a marche chez les autres et pas chez nous, que font-ils de plus / diffremment ? 

etc etc


Tout a, on s'en tamponne complet, pourquoi rflchir, suffit de ne pas payer les gens quand l'entreprise va mal, et ils font comment pour vivre ? Tu crois qu'ils vont venir bosser gratuitement, en esprant que peut-tre la situation s'amliore ? Et si ce n'est pas le cas ?


Une socit au pire, a se met en dpt de bilan, oui la patron peut tout perdre, c'est dgueulasse. Par contre, si ils ne paient pas ses employs, il n'y a aucune certitude que la boite reparte, et en plus, tu fais tout perdre  X familles. Je ne vois pas en quoi cela serait mieux comme situation ?


Edit : ma rflexion ne reflte pas ce que je pense de mon rle dans mon entreprise, mais comment on me traite. Etant le dveloppeur principal (entre 2) de cette boite, je lui ai fait gagner un argent fou grce  mes dveloppements (et je suis mme responsable de la perte d'emploi de plusieurs personnes du coup).  Et pourtant, je suis toujours le larbin a qui on dit  peine bonjour et merci, et qui n'a pas t augment une fois (pourtant l'entreprise est passe de -2Millions de CA  l'quilibre en 2/3ans). Je suis un petit ETAM qui gagne un peu plus d'un SMIC, sans aucun avantage  ct.

Donc bon, on va pas faire un combat d'expriences personnelles, mais vous me faites doucement rigoler avec vos gentils patrons qui traitent bien les bons lments. 

Les lches-bottes sont plus souvent rcompenss que les bons lments. C'est a la triste vrit de tous les jours.

----------


## petitours

> Encore une fois, dans tous les secteurs, il y a des entreprises qui fonctionnent, et d'autres non. Ce qui me fait bondir, c'est que pour sauver celles qui "ne fonctionnent pas (ou mal)", on veut coller a sur le dos des salaris. Mais on ne remet jamais en cause les choix du patron.





> Il ferait quoi comme chiffre d'affaire le patron, si les employs ne venaient pas bosser, et qu'il tait seul dans son usine ?


Et be alors ? il faudrait savoir  ::?:   Le patron doit tout au salaris et rien  l'inverse ?
C'est pourtant le patron qui a les responsabilits pnales, qui a l'obligation de sortir les salaires mme s'il n'y a pas de revenus, qui s'est endett sur 20 ans pour racheter la boite, qui a souvent une hypothque sur ses bien persos, qui n'a pas le droit au chmage...

C'est pourtant pas compliqu de comprendre que si le client ne donne pas d'argent ou si on en dpense trop il ne reste plus rien pour gnrer des revenus. Quand a va mal, ce n'est pas toujours de la faute des patron (ni des salaris) : ca peut tre du  un changement rglementaire,  la CGT qui bloque les appros ou les livraisons, le climat plus chaud ou plus froid, un parasite qui a dtruit les rcoltes, un client qui n'a pas pay par ce que escroc ou en difficult, un salari tire au flan qui plombe les charges de l'entreprise et mine le moral de tout le monde, une fraude.......................... liste trs longue d'lments extrieurs

----------


## LSMetag

> Et donc, car a t'es arriv  toi ou autour de toi, c'est vrai dans toutes les boites, pour tous les patrons ? 
> 
> Du coup, ton exprience perso compte plus que par exemple, l'exprience de plusieurs milliers de personnes qui n'ont pas vu leurs salaires bouger depuis plusieurs annes ? Ils sont tous incomptents ? 
> 
> Du coup, si on en est la, cela n'a rien  voir avec la complexit du code du travail, ou la facilit  licencier les gens, c'est juste que la France est un pays d'handicaps mentaux, puisque la majorit de sa population est incomptente. C'est bon  savoir, dbat rsolu ! 
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> Un voyage tous frais pays pour son anniversaire ? LOL, j'imagine bien le petit ETAM sur sa chaine de montage ou le petit technicien dans son bureau d'tude, se faire payer un voyage pour son anniversaire... Tu crois vraiment que c'est la norme ?


Sur ta rponse, je pourrai dire exactement l'inverse. Si a n'est pas arriv  certaines personnes autour d'elles, a arrive  d'autres. Tout le monde est diffrent. Les chefs d'entreprises c'est avant tout des tres humains (sauf exceptions). Certains sont plus sympas et humains que d'autres.

Mais grosso-modo, sur 5 socits, j'ai au vu qu'une qui n'accompagnait pas ses collaborateur dans leurs aspirations. J'en ai connu une aussi o on nous a offert une console de jeu avec tout l'attirail Guitar Heroes pour s'clater pendant les pauses. J'ai aussi vu le cadeau surprise du voyage  un des collgues (c'tait un commercial qui avait fidlise des clients).

Tu crois que je gnralise parce que dans mon cas a s'est bien pass. Mais tu fais le mme genre de choses dans l'autre sens. 

Un patron, sauf si il peut avoir facilement des pices de rechange (genre le travail  la chane), va, en toute logique, faire en sorte que ses employs soient un minimum panouis pour qu'ils bossent bien. Et les rcompenser, non seulement parce qu'ils le mritent, mais aussi pour qu'ils bossent encore mieux dans la bonne humeur. C'est pas l'intrt du patron de provoquer des grves ou de crer une ambiance de dfiance. Si on a des marges, je ne vois pas l'intrt de ne pas en dpenser un petit peu pour les faire augmenter ensuite, et ce dans la bonne humeur.

Et Zirak, j'ai vu que tu t'arrtais souvent sur une de mes phrases sans lire la suite. Car j'cris par paragraphes, pas par phrases.

C'est ma logique. Un patron normalement constitu (ils ne le sont pas tous je sais) a un minimum conscience que sans ses collaborateurs il n'est rien et ne gagne rien.
La btise est partout. Pas que chez les chefs d'entreprises. Tout comme l'humanit n'appartient pas qu'au salari en bas de l'chelle.

----------


## Zirak

> Et Zirak, j'ai vu que tu t'arrtais souvent sur une de mes phrases sans lire la suite. Car j'cris par paragraphes, pas par phrases.


La preuve que non, je t'ai rpondu en citant TOUT le message pas simplement une phrase.

Aprs oui, quand on rebondit sur les propos de quelqu'un, on rebondit sur les points avec lesquels on n'est pas d'accord, (et quand j'tais d'accord, je l'ai dit aussi, si cela arrive moins souvent, c'est juste que l'on n'est pas souvent d'accord  ::D: ).

Et non, je ne gnralise pas  l'inverse, j'expose une situation qui a t tudie et dont on parl les journaux, et dont on peut lire de nombreux tmoignages sur ce forum concernant notre branche, c'est un fait tabli que majoritairement depuis quelques annes, les salaires stagnent mme dans les entreprises qui fonctionnement bien.

----------


## petitours

> Edit : ma rflexion ne reflte pas ce que je pense de mon rle dans mon entreprise, mais comment on me traite. Etant le dveloppeur principal (entre 2) de cette boite, je lui ai fait gagner un argent fou grce  mes dveloppements (et je suis mme responsable de la perte d'emploi de plusieurs personnes du coup).  Et pourtant, je suis toujours le larbin a qui on dit  peine bonjour et merci, et qui n'a pas t augment une fois (pourtant l'entreprise est passe de -2Millions de CA  l'quilibre en 2/3ans). Je suis un petit ETAM qui gagne un peu plus d'un SMIC, sans aucun avantage  ct.
> 
> Donc bon, on va pas faire un combat d'expriences personnelles, mais vous me faites doucement rigoler avec vos gentils patrons qui traitent bien les bons lments. 
> 
> Les lches-bottes sont plus souvent rcompenss que les bons lments. C'est a la triste vrit de tous les jours.


Je n'ai pas le temps de discuter plus donc je ne vais pas le faire mais on voit bien que de toute manire quand on en a besoin ou quand on le peut on tire la couverture  soit et peu importe les autres.
Perso j'ai choisi de devenir patron aprs avoir beaucoup souffert dans une boite dirige par des escrocs qui ont dlibrment fait une procdure de sauvegarde pour ne pas payer leurs fournisseurs. Vous vous doutez bien qu'en plus de a ils n'avaient pas une haute estime de leurs collaborateurs...
Depuis que je suis patron je rencontre de fait plus de patrons, et je suis heureux d'en croiser une trs grande majorit qui ont un attachement trs fort pour leurs collaborateurs.

Entre le libralisme total ou on crase les salaris et le CDI actuel qui fige compltement une situation, freine les volutions pour le salari et fait prendre un risque norme au patron  l'embauche (embaucher un parasite profiteur c'est terrible) il y a beaucoup d'intermdiaires.
>il est certain que la prcarit est encourage par les dfauts du CDI.
>Tout ceci n'est pas obligatoirement une lutte des classes
>Tout ceci n'est pas forcment non plus un abandon de scurit au profit des patrons ; un march de l'emploi plus dynamique permettait aux patrons d'embaucher plus mais aussi au salaris d'voluer quand ce que leur propose l'entreprise ne leur convient pas ou plus. Si les salaris comptents ont plus de facilits  partir (moins de risque  quitter leur CDI) alors les salaires et conditions de travail augmenteraient de fait pour conserver les bons.
Il y a beaucoup de choses intelligentes  imaginer entre les deux.

J'espre de l'on saura faire taire les grincheux bloqueurs salaris et les pourris patrons pour trouver des choses constructives et positives.

J'ai un copain d'enfance avec qui j'ai ram des annes en comptition qui est aujourdhui monteur sur une chaine dans des conditions pas jolies jolies. Il a un CDI, il est stable, dans une boite stable mais vit un stress permanent et se fait profondment chier au boulot. a m'attriste quand je l'entends dire qu'il n'envisage pas d'aller voir autre part pour ne pas risquer de quitter son CDI. Il est mauvais ce CDI  trop vouloir tre scurisant pour le salari au milieu d'un systme tout pourri.

----------


## LSMetag

Allez un petit peu de positivisme sur l'action de notre gouvernement jusqu' prsent (la conjoncture du ptrole a certes un peu jou, mais juste un peu)

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...4038_3234.html

----------


## StreamEarth

Hello,

Genre a cote 20.000.000  / jour de grve ? ils ne gonflerai pas un peu les chiffres la ?  ::D:   ::D: 
Et aussi suites aux intempries la : 

Sinon je n'ai pas tout lu le dbat mais juste mon point de vue : ils ont bien raison de s'opposer  la loi elkhonneri car ces rformes ne vont pas du tout... (baisse du taux horaire, heures sup pay moindre, au revoir les 35h, CDI en danger...)

Bien sur certains patrons de PME et des grosses entreprises eux sont contents vu que a vient dans leur avantage, d'o l'absence de grve de la CFDT (les patrons).
La CGT ne fait pas grve pour s'amuser... ils dfendent les salaris et mme toi _Zirak_ qui n'a aucune considration de ton boss, et c'est franchement dgueulasse de sa part...

"Il faut galement prendre en considration les inondations tant donn que les rparations prvues dans les gares et sur les tronons envahis par les eaux vont coter  des dizaines de millions d'euros  supplmentaires" :
Comment je n'y crois pas une seconde... a gonfle les chiffres je suis sur  ::):

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## _Thomas

(Je mets en *gras* les points auxquels je rponds tout en quotant l'ensemble pour plus de lisibilit et de compr)




> Je partage ton point de vue ... en thorie 
> C'est vident que la socit, ou plutt toutes ses institutions sont des constructions de l'homme pour l'homme. Donc a priori elles sont r-dfinissables et il ne sert  rien de les riger comme des organismes intangibles.
> Mais  a j'y oppose personnellement 2 choses :
> 
>  - un tel changement n'arrive quasi jamais de faon naturelle, paisible, etc. On passe souvent par des rvolutions plus ou moins violentes, de l'instabilit, des affrontements, etc. Or *j'ai personnellement peur de ce qui peut ressortir d'une rvolte, d'une rvolution* : suffit de voir ce qu'ont donn les diffrents printemps arabes, ou encore le sicle d'instabilit qu'a connu la France aprs sa rvolution. Voire mme pendant cette rvolution : la terreur porte bien son nom ! Un des dangers dans une rvolution est que ceux pensant possder LA vision du futur l'imposent aux autres. C'est ce qu'a fait Robespierre : pensant (je pense qu'il tait sincre) tre le dfenseur de l'humanit, tous ceux qui s'opposaient  lui taient donc des ennemis du genre humain, quel problme y avait-il  les liminer ? Ils n'taient plus humains  ses yeux.
> *L'autre danger est que cette rvolution soit manipule, ou encore approprie par d'autres et dtourne de son but initial.*
> Pour citer un plus intelligent que moi, Pascal disait  mon sens trs justement : qui veut faire l'ange fait la bte. *Mme avec les meilleures intentions du monde, une chose si instable qu'une rvolution peut donner des horreurs.*


Effectivement la rvolution n'est pas un pique-nique et les effets qu'elle produit, positifs comme ngatifs, sont proportionnels  la radicalit du concept lui-mme : une rvolution, au sens politique, c'est un "_changement brusque, d'ordre conomique, moral, culturel, qui se produit dans une socit_" (cf. LAROUSSE). La brutalit et la violence sont presque inhrents au concept car il me semble assez vident que le systme dominant en place (celui qui subit la rvolte) use de toute son autorit et de tous ses pouvoirs contre la dynamique rvolutionnaire, d'une part pour dfendre ses intrts propres et d'autre part pour dfendre ce qu'il considre tre l'intrt collectif (les deux tant lis, a semble assez vident).

Et je prcise qu'il est naturel qu'il le fasse ainsi, car c'est prcisment ce que la socit attend de lui : tre le garant du cadre en place pour assurer une certaine continuit de la socit qui nous "garantit" (dans une certaine mesure) des conditions de vie plus adquates que si on se contentait du chacun pour soi. a c'est la thorie abstraite, car dans la pratique on sera probablement tous d'accord pour dire que ce garant (cd les institutions au sens trs large du terme) a toujours une vision de la ralit qui est plus ou moins biaise par un certains nombre de facteurs (ex: notre systme politique "reprsentatif").

Or quand ce biais de perception de la ralit est trop fort, les solutions destines  s'occuper de l'intrt gnral (sauf heureux hasard...) produiront trs souvent tous les effets exactement contraires aux objectifs annoncs (et annoncs de bonne foi encore une fois !). Dans ce cas-l, la dynamique insurrectionnelle me semble tout  faire lgitime car le garant ne rempli plus son rle pour lequel il existe, ce qu'il ne peut pas voir "de lui-mme", et donc s'engage un rapport de force.

Ceci dit, il faut effectivement ne pas se raconter d'histoire : l'instabilit cre est une porte ouverte  la rcupration et au dtournement de l'intention initiale (cf. "toutes" les rvolutions passes), mais il faudrait d'aprs moi dire deux choses :
En tre conscient permet d'anticiper et force donc  imaginer des moyens pour limiter la probabilit que a soit effectivement le casCe risque (trs probable mais pas certain) ne doit pas tre le joker argumentaire justifiant d'accepter n'importe quel effet indsirable qui serait provoqu par le dfaut de ralisme de nos institutions, tout au contraire




> - Ma deuxime source d'opposition est plus pratique : aujourd'hui,  part si ce changement se fait de faon mondiale, imagine qu'on revoit totalement notre copie en France mais pas dans les autres pays. Un exemple parmi tant d'autres, le systme bancaire : si on dcide de reprendre la matrise de notre pays, et dans cette volont de changer nos institutions, nous tirons un trait sur notre dette, les banques mondiales elles seront toujours dans leur paradigme, et voudront je pense toujours rcuprer leur 2000 milliards


Il y a plusieurs choses  dire et je vais essayer d'tre synthtique :
Revoir notre copie comme tu dis, ne signifie pas revenir  l'ge de pierre ou passer en mode Core du Nord. Je pense que l'tre humain est tout  fait capable d'adopter des positions intermdiaires entre le mondialisme/nolibralisme  outrance et le retour au moyen ge (et piti sans en appeler  la morale et  la vertu des tre humains, il faut regarder la ralit en face : a n'a jusqu'ici produit tellement que tellement peu d'effets dsirables qu'il est vain d'en esprer quoi que ce soit de plus).En quoi l'conomie serait une construction sociale transcendante pour les tre humains ? Pourquoi avons-nous autant de difficults  remettre en cause l'conomie, dans sa configuration actuelle, alors mme qu'ele est la source de tous les effets indsirables et d'un bon nombre de nos craintes ? Encore une fois, remettre en cause n'est pas synonyme de "faire "disparatre l'conomie, faire disparatre la monnaie, etc.", seulement de se poser la question de "pourquoi elle existe dans cette configuration l et qu'est-ce qu'elle nous apporte de bien et de moins bien ?". (je rponds plus  des messages que j'ai lus dans les pages prcdentes qu'au tient, mais a fait le lien comme a)C'est sur que si un jour on "envoie bouler le systme" et donc nos dettes etc, a ne va pas faire plaisir  ceux dont les intrts sont garantis par le systme et il est certains qu'ils feront tout l eur possible pour les dfendre. Ceci dit, dans une dmocratie ce devrait tre les intrts de la majorit qui priment lgitimement, donc quand on dit a... les 2000 milliards de dette, etc... a ne pse plus trs lourd nan ?




> Ces 2 ides ne sont pas des vidences, juste des craintes. Donc oui je suis plus pessimiste quand  la facilit de tout changer.


Facile non, possible oui. Lis Spinoza et probablement que tes craintes se dissiperont.  :;): 




> LMEtag merci ; j'imaginais plus me faire lyncher qu'avoir une rponse d'accord de principe   (les rponses lyncheuses se font en silence  travers les pouces rouges )


Perso j'ai mis des  :-1:   certains de tes messages car je trouve que c'est une manire, certes imparfaite, mais qui permet a minima de signifier son opposition  ce que contient le message ; de la mme manire que les  :+1:  permettent de faire le contraire. Ce qui permet en dfinitif de pondrer la rception des messages (positivement/ngativement) chez ceux qui les ont lus mais qui n'ont pas forcment envie ou le temps de poster des messages pour le dire. Enfin parler de "lynchage" me semble excessif et inadquat car a sous-entend ( mes yeux) que ceux qui expriment leur opinion sans rpondre dans la discussion sont forcment des lches ce qui n'est probablement pas vrai, qui plus est compte tenu que nous discutons en ligne et derrire des pseudos.




> Pour obtenir des marchs, pour signer des contrats *c'est pas simple*, pour livrer ensuite  la bonne heure _c'est pas simple du tout non plus_... _rien ne se fait tout seul_ et  priori c'est de plus en plus difficile tout a.


Personne ne dit qu'il est simple d'entreprendre, ni en France ni ailleurs. Seulement ces difficults doivent rpartie de manire quitable, c'est  dire  proportion des efforts et des contributions de chacun, ainsi que du risque personnel pris par chacun.
Oui le patron prend des risques que les salaris ne prennent pas et il me semble donc lgitime que ce risque soit rcompens quand l'entreprise fonctionne. Mais deux choses :
Il ne peut pas faire peser ce risque sur ces salaris car sauf rares exceptions, ces derniers ne seront jamais rcompenss  hauteur de ce risque lorsque l'entreprise fonctionne (ce qui est "normal" en l'tat car ils ne prennent pas ce risque).Le patron a besoin de ses salaris pour entreprendre, les salaris ont besoin du salaire et non pas du patron lui-mme (mme si encore une fois c'est une relation d'inter-dpendance, car dans la configuration actuelle du capitalisme, la grande majorit d'entre nous obtient un salaire du patron qui l'emploie)




> A cot de a on a de plus en plus de chmeurs ; est il normal d'avoir une situation o il est de plus en plus difficile de crer de l'activit rgulire (qui demande des travailleurs) d'un cot et de l'autre des emplois de plus en plus verrouills ? Ceux qui bossent doivent craser ceux qui voudraient le faire ?
> Quand un patron sous traite, prend un intrimaire ou un CDD ce n'est pas parce qu'il veut pas embaucher, c'est tout simplement parce qu'il ne peut pas garantir  ce moment l les conditions qui permettraient de payer le salaire d'un CDI  long terme. 
> Pour un CDD il prend le risque pour une certaine dure qu'il peut  peu prs anticiper, au pire la pilule ne sera pas fatale pour la boite si le boulot (et les revenus) disparaissent.
> Pour un intrimaire ou de la sous traitance le patron pnalise sa marge (qu'il perd souvent en totalit = investissement ) dans l'espoir que peut tre demain le march se prennisera et qu'il pourra alors embaucher


En complment de ce que je dis juste avant : l'activit n'est pas cre ex nihilo par le simple effort d'un patron, mais par un systme de rapports complexes de dpendance (la patron a besoin des salaris pour entreprendre, les salaris ont besoin d'avoir un salaire pour vivre). Je rejoins ceux qui pensent que le rapport salariat est un rapport de chantage : le rapport de force est fondamentalement ingal car si tu n'as pas de salaire, dans la plupart des cas, cela prcarise tout simplement ta survie car le salaire (et donc la monnaie) est le moyen quasi unique permettant d'accder  des ressources qui nous permettent de boire/manger suffisamment, de s'habiller et de dormir en scurit/au chaud (le minimum vital). Or c'est le patron qui "possde" ce moyen quasi unique ncessaire  notre survie, et il peut donc imposer ses conditions plus facilement que le contraire, ce qui n'est videmment pas acceptable ("les hommes naissent libres et gaux en droits", tout a...).





> Un salari qui s'implique dans ce qu'il fait contribue  prenniser sa propre activit. nul doute que s'il y a moyen d'offrir  ce collaborateur une meilleur situation un patron le fera.
> Un salari qui trane les pieds, n'aide pas, bloque, rouspte, revendique sans faire le moindre effort sera dconnect des enjeux de lentreprise ; de fait il deviendra une charge non rentable et se mettra tout seul dans la position CGTiste de lutte des classes ; "pauvre malheureux contre gros mchant" alors que ce salari qui trane les pieds n'est qu'un boulet (malheureusement quelquefois juste parce que d'autres boulets bien planqus l'ont encourag  prendre cette posture ngative)


Tout est une question de perception de la ralit et de proportionnalit : on ne peroit la ralit qu' travers nos expriences propres et pourtant on considre tous que nos seules expriences sont suffisantes pour avoir une vision adquate de la ralit. C'est tout  fait naturel (on peut peut pas tre omniscient ni omnipotent) donc le seul jugement  propos de ce fait devrait porter sur ses effets produits et non sur un plan moral (a n'a pas de sens de juger bien ou mal un phnomne naturel...).

Or dans le rapport salarial par exemple, ce phnomne est problmatique car cette reprsentation biaise de la ralit fait que globalement le patron sous-value les efforts et le "mrite" de ses salaris, ce qui se traduit trop souvent par des rtributions (en autres les salaires) qui ne sont pas proportionns  l'implication personnelle des salaris ou  la valeur du travail qu'ils effectuent, mme lorsque la rentabilit financire de l'activit est l. On va me rpondre que le contraire est vrai et que les salaris sur-value trop souvent tout cela et qu'ils ne tiennent pas assez compte de la ralit de la situation, et oui c'est tout aussi vrai et leur vision des choses est probablement tout aussi biaise par leurs expriences singulires. Seulement le rapport de dpendance n'est pas quivalent pour autant, car pour les salaris, l'quation est souvent la suivante : pas de salaire = pas de monnaie = survie remise en question => je m'aligne sur les conditions de celui (le patron) qui possde la solution  cette quation, et ce quelles que soient ces conditions si ma situation se rapproche de l'urgence pour survivre.

----------


## petitours

Et ben moi j'ai mis un pouce vert (j'aime le vert ! couleur de l'esprance)



> En complment de ce que je dis juste avant : l'activit n'est pas cre ex nihilo par le simple effort d'un patron, mais par un systme de rapports complexes de dpendance (la patron a besoin des salaris pour entreprendre, les salaris ont besoin d'avoir un salaire pour vivre). Je rejoins ceux qui pensent que le rapport salariat est un rapport de chantage : le rapport de force est fondamentalement ingal car si tu n'as pas de salaire, dans la plupart des cas, cela prcarise tout simplement ta survie car le salaire (et donc la monnaie) est le moyen quasi unique permettant d'accder  des ressources qui nous permettent de boire/manger suffisamment, de s'habiller et de dormir en scurit/au chaud (le minimum vital). Or c'est le patron qui "possde" ce moyen quasi unique ncessaire  notre survie, et il peut donc imposer ses conditions plus facilement que le contraire, ce qui n'est videmment pas acceptable ("les hommes naissent libres et gaux en droits", tout a...).


 Le patron a aussi besoin de manger et pendant de longues annes un repreneur est entre le marteau et l'enclume, idem pour un crateur en plein investissement et dans ce cas c'est le patron qui a le couteau sous la gorge et pourrait faire l'objet de chantage, pas l'inverse puise le salari dispose des assedic en cas de ppin, pas l'entrepreneur.

Mais comme je le disais dans mon dernier message, je souhaite personnellement que le code du travail et le CDI en particulier puissent voluer pour que justement le salari ne se sente plus mari/coinc dans l'entreprise (genre si je pars je me retrouve le bec dans l'eau). Les alternatives au CDI n'apportent pas assez de garanties au salari pour que celui ci ait d'autre choix que de vouloir rester dans le CDI qu'il a  l'instant t. 
Si un salari pouvait partir de lentreprise X pour retrouver des fonction dans l'entreprise Y sans devoir passer par une case prcarit alors ce rapport de chantage voqu disparaitrait ; salaris comme employeur seraient bien obligs de collaborer. Le patron serait oblig de veiller au bien tre, au salaire et  l'panouissement de ses salaris. Pour ceux qui le fond dj a ne changerait rien, pour les pourris a changerait la donne. 

A cot de a le rquilibrage entre le CDI et les autres formes d'emploi doit permettre  un entrepreneur de dvelopper une activit mme si celle ci n'est pas archi rode et sre. Aujourd'hui ce n'est pas possible et a fait des emplois en moins autant que du PIB en moins.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Mais comme je le disais dans mon dernier message, je souhaite personnellement que le code du travail et le CDI en particulier puissent voluer pour que justement le salari ne se sente plus mari/coinc dans l'entreprise (genre si je pars je me retrouve le bec dans l'eau). Les alternatives au CDI n'apportent pas assez de garanties au salari pour que celui ci ait d'autre choix que de vouloir rester dans le CDI qu'il a  l'instant t. 
> Si un salari pouvait partir de lentreprise X pour retrouver des fonction dans l'entreprise Y sans devoir passer par une case prcarit alors ce rapport de chantage voqu disparaitrait ; salaris comme employeur seraient bien obligs de collaborer. Le patron serait oblig de veiller au bien tre, au salaire et  l'panouissement de ses salaris. Pour ceux qui le fond dj a ne changerait rien, pour les pourris a changerait la donne.


Faut pas abuser des euphorisants comme a ! Y a des retours dpressifs. Non seulement un salari vir ou partant d'une bote n'a qu'une trs courte priode d'ASSEDIC avec un ou deux mois avant de le percevoir, mais on va chercher la petite bte pour ne pas lui payer. Mes rapports avec l'ASSEDIC,  l'poque, et maintenant c'est pire, se faisaient  coup de lettres recommandes (idem avec l'ANPE). Il faut quand mme comprendre que ni ces services dits "_sociaux_" et encore moins le patronat n'auront la moindre sollicitude pour celui qui est sur le carreau. _Vae victis_ ! Se sont apitoys sur mon cas quand je ne touchais plus qu'une retraite de 81 EUR et que je devais payer plus de 3.000 EUR d'impts locaux sans parler du reste ?

En plus que vas-tu tenter pour retrouver un autre job ? On ne voudra plus de toi ! Avec le jeunisme et les avantages qu'il procure le patron prfre embaucher un p'tit jeune qu'un "_usag_", quelque soit son exprience et son savoir faire. C'est l o il ne faut pas perdre de vue que nous avons cess d'tre dans une socit capitaliste mais dans une socit fodale. Quand un employeur vous demande "_Qu'est ce que vous savez faire ?_" Oui, nous sommes dans le capitalisme, la logique tant qu'on va lui rapporter plus que l'on va lui coter. Mais s'il demande "_Quel ge vous avez ?_" Ce n'est plus que la question du pouvoir qu'il peut avoir sur soi. Il n'y a plus de critre de rentabilit l dedans.

Un exemple perso pour mieux comprendre : Martine Aubry avait donn un avantage substantiel  aux municipalits qui, si elles avaient un chmeur de longue dure inscrit dans leur commune et qui pouvait correspondre  un job, gagnaient 5 ans d'exonrations de charges salariales. Or ma municipalit avait informatis sa bibliothque et ne m'avait rien demand bien que sachant trs bien que j'tais informaticien au chmage. Le seul rapport que j'avais eu avec eux a a t une convocation par l'adjointe au maire qui, hargneusement, me reprochait d'tre au chmage. Je lui rappelais cette directive en lui demandant combien avait cot l'informatisation de la bibliothque municipale et combien, moi, je pouvais chiffrer de mon ct. "_Et puis, ma chre dame_", ajoutais-je fielleusement, "_nous pourrions confronter votre facture et mon devis devant la Cour Rgionale des Comptes_". Du coup elle s'est calme et je n'en ai plus entendu parl par la suite. Le fond est qu'un chmeur est considr par ces gens comme une pave, un dchet humain. Attitude typiquement fodale. Chez un vrai capitaliste il y aurait une aubaine  saisir, au contraire. Quelqu'un de comptent qui est nanmoins au chmage bouleverse leur mode de pense. Comment est-ce possible avec tous les "_stages de formation_" ? Il faut voir comment les petites ptasses de l'ANPE traitaient les chmeurs ultra qualifis. J'ai encore l'exemple d'un chaudronnier, chef de projet et de ralisation. Sa bote ayant fait faillite dans le contexte de rgression industrielle.

Pour MobyKDIK qui a peur "_j'ai personnellement peur de ce qui peut ressortir d'une rvolte, d'une rvolution_" peur lgitime car
"_La rvolution n'est pas un dner de gala ; elle ne se fait pas comme une oeuvre littraire, un dessin ou une broderie ; elle ne peut s'accomplir avec autant d'lgance, de tranquillit et de dlicatesse, ou avec autant de douceur, d'amabilit, de courtoisie, de retenue et de gnrosit d'me. La rvolution, c'est un soulvement, un acte de violence par lequel une classe en renverse une autre._"
(Mao Zedong, Le Petit Livre rouge, 1966 ) Personnage peu recommandable au demeurant mais sa phrase est trs juste et ne patauge pas dans l'idalisation de la rvolution.

Il faut tre pouss  bout et changer une *certitude* de sa perte contre le *risque* d'une sauvegarde par un processus rvolutionnaire. Si l'on se berce encore d'illusions sur l'amlioration de sa situation dans le contexte actuel il est certes inutile de se poser en tant que rvolutionnaire. Que voyez-vous comme perspectives braves gens ? Pour qui allez-vous veauter puisque rien d'autre n'est envisag ou envisageable ? Un Hollande bis repetita ? Le catalan d'oprette avec ses coups de mentons ? Un immigr hongrois deuxime gnration de retour ? Un repris de justice de la mairie de Bordeaux ? La p'tite dernire de la famille Le Pen ? Un archasme ultra-gauche ?

Les vrais intellectuels rvolutionnaires l'taient car eux projetaient le manque de perspectives et la mort programme en acceptant l'inacceptable. Ils taient "_un pas en avant des masses_" comme le formulait Lnine (autre personnage peu recommandable mais qui crit bien).

1991 points ! Pas une date  retenir donc juste une petite chanson pessimiste de Francis Blanche interprte par les Frres Jacques.

----------


## Pascaltech

> Perso j'ai mis des   certains de tes messages car je trouve que c'est une manire, certes imparfaite, mais qui permet a minima de signifier son opposition  ce que contient le message ; de la mme manire que les  permettent de faire le contraire. Ce qui permet en dfinitif de pondrer la rception des messages (positivement/ngativement) chez ceux qui les ont lus mais qui n'ont pas forcment envie ou le temps de poster des messages pour le dire. Enfin parler de "lynchage" me semble excessif et inadquat car a sous-entend ( mes yeux) que ceux qui expriment leur opinion sans rpondre dans la discussion sont forcment des lches ce qui n'est probablement pas vrai, qui plus est compte tenu que nous discutons en ligne et derrire des pseudos.


Pareil pour moi. Mais, atttention, car  l'poque romaine, cela signifiait la vie ou la mort  ::aie:: 
Il est intressant aussi de laisser la place aux avis des autres.


Bonjour  tous,

Et bon courage pour la dernire ligne droite de la semaine. Bien que cet encouragement ne soit pas ncessaire  tous ceux qui sont passionns par ce qu'ils font.

Le monde de l'entreprise est par essence fodal : c'est un lieu de lutte des ambitions de chacun, des attentes de reconnaissances, des exigeances et fantasmes de relation sociales subies ou infliges.

Comment pourriez-vous croire que le patron est diffrent de vous ?

'Il n'est pa ncessaire de russir pour entreprendre", Guillaume d'Orange. C'est peut tre hors sujet, mais c'est fondateur de l'acte de cration d'une entreprise.

L'entit entreprise est une machine complexe qui dpend elle aussi de nombreux paramtres, dont l'employ n'est pas un des moindres.

Si l'on devait crer un programme orient objet reprsentant l'entreprise, cela pourrait commencer comme ceci :

Dim Entreprise as object
Dim ventes as interger
Dim charges as integer
Dim masse_salariale as integer
Entreprise = Russite.venirBien(ventes - charges)
....

----------


## Zirak

> Mais comme je le disais dans mon dernier message, je souhaite personnellement que le code du travail et le CDI en particulier puissent voluer pour que justement le salari ne se sente plus mari/coinc dans l'entreprise (genre si je pars je me retrouve le bec dans l'eau). Les alternatives au CDI n'apportent pas assez de garanties au salari pour que celui ci ait d'autre choix que de vouloir rester dans le CDI qu'il a  l'instant t.


Sauf qu'il n'y a rien de tout a dans le projet du loi.

C'est ce que j'ai dit il y a plusieurs messages (mais que tu n'as pas du lire, et aprs on me dit que je ne ragis que sur des bouts de phrases...), c'est que l oui, on va simplifier le CDI, ok, c'est nikel pour les patrons. 

Sauf que, il est o le changement pour faciliter la reprise d'emploi chez les salaris ? 

Tu dis toi-mme qu'il n'y a pas d'alternatives viables au CDI pour que les salaris soient prts  quitter le leur, mais une fois la loi passe, elles seront o ces nouvelles alternatives ? Il n'y en aura pas, on aura toujours des CDI, ou des CDD, ou de l'intrim, comme aujourd'hui, sauf qu'on pourra perdre plus facilement son CDI...

Ce n'est pas seulement la facilit de licencier qu'il faut revoir, mais aussi, les critres  l'embauche pour facilit celle-ci.

Si les gens ont peur de quitter un CDI, c'est car c'est dur de retrouver un job pour beaucoup de monde, pas car c'est dur pour le patron de licencier. Je ne pense pas que beaucoup de salaris se plaignent du CDI actuel...

Si vous voulez un systme anglo-saxon, faites le jusqu'au bout, et pas seulement la partie qui vous arrange.  :;): 





> Dim Entreprise as object
> Dim ventes as interger
> Dim charges as integer
> Dim masse_salariale as integer
> Entreprise = Russite.venirBien(ventes - charges)
> ....


ventes as integer ? Il faut tre plus ambitieux que cela, il faut au minimum un long.  ::mouarf::

----------


## SpaceFrog

Je m'tonne de voir de plus en plus d'articles de ce genre sur Dveloppez.com.
Je comprends que ce soit un sujet trs important, mais je ne vois pas le lien avec l'IT ...  ::?: 
Que viennent-il faire dans les actualits IT ?

----------


## Zirak

> Je comprends que ce soit un sujet trs important, mais je ne vois pas le lien avec l'IT ...


Si tu ne travaille pas et ne compte plus travailler, tu n'es effectivement pas concern, sinon tu l'es.  ::mrgreen:: 





> Que viennent-il faire dans les actualits IT ?


Nous ne sommes pas dans la partie "actualits" de DVP, mais dans le sous-forum "emploi".  :;):

----------


## macslan

> Je m'tonne de voir de plus en plus d'articles de ce genre sur Dveloppez.com.
> Je comprends que ce soit un sujet trs important, mais je ne vois pas le lien avec l'IT ... 
> Que viennent-il faire dans les actualits IT ?


Venant d'un modrateur a m'tonne un peu cette question sinon comme dit plus haut c'est un sujet sur l'emploi dans la catgorie emploi

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je m'tonne de voir de plus en plus d'articles de ce genre sur Dveloppez.com.
> Je comprends que ce soit un sujet trs important, mais je ne vois pas le lien avec l'IT ... 
> Que viennent-il faire dans les actualits IT ?


Oui sa peut choquer, mais on peut se dire que cette loi concerne tous les emploies de l'it (enfin c'est ce que je me suis dit), sa donne un sens.

----------


## Pascaltech

> ventes as integer ? Il faut tre plus ambitieux que cela, il faut au minimum un long.


Trs juste !  ::ptdr:: 

Mon manque d'exprience en programmation m'excusera.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Encore plein d'ides et d'arguments qui font chauffer les neurones ! 
Franchement 1re exprience de dbat sur internet pour moi, et c'est une russite !

Avant de chercher  rpondre  certains messages qui me font ragir , je voulais vous donner une petite exprience que j'ai entendue hier soir. 
Je suis tout  fait conscient que, comme on l'a dit au dessus, vu que c'est une exprience parmi des milliers, elles n'a a priori pas valeur de gnralit. Mais elle prsente au moins le mrit de donner un cas rel.

Nos discussions sont trs enrichissantes et j'en ai discut avec un ami hier soir. Il m'a parl de l'exprience d'un de ses proches, jeune patron d'une PME qui marche bien, sans rouler sur l'or.
Il y a un an, un de ses salaris (qui s'avre tre un parasite si j'accepte de croire cet homme) s'est mis en cong maladie pour dpression svre, et s'est fourni chez le mdecin le certificat en question : ce patron de PME continue de lui verser un salaire depuis un an, car il a trop peur d'en venir aux Prud'hommes et de se voir infliger une amende qui coulerait sa bote.

Voil un exemple qui montre quelques points nfastes de la situation actuelle :
 - si le salari est vritablement malade de longue dure, est-ce  son employeur de le payer ? Ne devrait-il pas y avoir  un moment une prise en charge de l'Etat ?
 - si le salari est un profiteur (ce qui me semble tout  fait possible, il est facile de leurrer son mdecin de famille je pense), on est dans une situation o la scurit accorde aux salaris devient problmatique, car elle empche le patron d'avancer, il reste avec une perte sche tous les mois et une pe de damocls au dessus de la tte, une exprience trs nfaste pour son envie future d'embaucher, une instabilit financire qui l'empche d'investir comme il le voudrait.

Je suis conscient que ce sujet est trs dlicat, et que, en parallle de cet exemple, il a tout autant de situations o le droit du travail protge des employs de licenciements abusifs.
Nanmoins ces cas de figures existent, et expliquent la crainte de patrons de petites structures, car toute leur entreprise peut tre mise  mal par UN employ malhonnte.

----------


## MobyKDIK

Et j'ajouterai que dans toute notre discussion, il y a clairement  distinguer les petites structures des grands groupes.
Un patron qui voit tous les jours ses employs et bosse avec eux n'a rien avoir avec un patron du CAC 40 qui voit sur la papier la masse salariale, totalement dconnect de l'humain

----------


## Glutinus

> Je m'tonne de voir de plus en plus d'articles de ce genre sur Dveloppez.com.
> Je comprends que ce soit un sujet trs important, mais je ne vois pas le lien avec l'IT ... 
> Que viennent-il faire dans les actualits IT ?


D'un ct, on est dans la section Emploi, et la loi du travail touche tout le monde, aussi les informaticiens.
J'aurai bien aim que le dbat se concentre plus sur ce qui peut toucher les informaticiens : le tltravail, les SSII... mais bon comme d'hab tout sujet politique vire sur les porte-avions nuclaires et Monsanto :-/

D'un autre ct, comme tu dis ,y a plus en plus de dbats sur developpez, que ce soit polmiques, politique ou avec des titres un peu scandaleux, des articles traduits qui bizarrement omettent ce qui peut faire le concensus...
Bref de plus en plus de chroniques bizarres, mme si celle-ci  sa place, si jamais elle ne vire pas entre coups de couteau entre droitiers et gauchers.

----------


## Kearz

> ce patron de PME continue de lui verser un salaire depuis un an, car il a trop peur d'en venir aux Prud'hommes et de se voir infliger une amende qui coulerait sa bote.


Je suis pas certain mais il me semble qu'une fois le dlais de carence pass, c'est l'assurance maladie qui paie le salaire. 




> Et j'ajouterai que dans toute notre discussion, il y a clairement  distinguer les petites structures des grands groupes.
> Un patron qui voit tous les jours ses employs et bosse avec eux n'a rien avoir avec un patron du CAC 40 qui voit sur la papier la masse salariale, totalement dconnect de l'humain


Une entreprise du CAC40 peut avoir 200 personnes en arrt pour "dpression", o est la diffrence?

----------


## Zirak

> Voil un exemple qui montre quelques points nfastes de la situation actuelle :
>  - si le salari est vritablement malade de longue dure, est-ce  son employeur de le payer ?


Ca dpend, si il est vraiment malade, et donc vraiment en dpression svre, et que cette dpression est lie  son travail, je dirais oui  ::D: 

Plus srieusement, aujourd'hui, quand tu es en arrt longue dure, ce n'est pas ton patron qui te paie un plein salaire.

C'est l'assurance maladie, qui te verse une indemnit, et ton patron qui rajoute au bout pour que tu atteignes 90% de ton salaire le 1er mois, et 2/3 de ton salaire les mois suivants (sachant que les indemnits verses par l'assurance maladie augmente aprs le 1er mois, donc ce que doit combler le patron est encore plus "faible".

Alors oui, cela reste un cot pour l'employeur, on est d'accord, mais dj il est largement moindre que ce qu'on nous raconte. Voir la suite de l'argument plus bas.





> - si le salari est un profiteur (ce qui me semble tout  fait possible, il est facile de leurrer son mdecin de famille je pense), on est dans une situation o la scurit accorde aux salaris devient problmatique, car elle empche le patron d'avancer, il reste avec une perte sche tous les mois et une pe de damocls au dessus de la tte, une exprience trs nfaste pour son envie future d'embaucher, une instabilit financire qui l'empche d'investir comme il le voudrait.


Et donc on changerait la loi pour tout le monde,  cause de quelques fraudeurs qui ne respectent de toutes faons pas la loi ? 

Ce que je retiens de ton histoire, c'est : *ne faudrait-il pas plutt lutter contre la fraude  l'arrt maladie ?* (ce qui n'a donc plus rien  voir avec la loi travail).

Quand tu es en arrt maladie, tu dois rester chez toi pratiquement toute la journe (normal tu es sens tre malade), et tu peux tre contrl, sauf que bon, les contrles...

Si la personne est en arrt trs longue dure, le patron pourrait peut-tre demander un contrle (question, je ne sais pas si c'est faisable ?), mais bon, si la maladie est avre, il risque de passer pour un gros connard qui fait passer l'argent avant la sant de ses employs. Et si la fraude est constat, il doit bien y avoir un recours quelconque, la personne sera  minima, oblig de rembourser l'assurance maladie, et concernant la part du patron, je pense aussi, car au final, si l'arrt maladie n'tait pas justifi, c'est comme si tu avait t en congs sans solde, puisque tu n'as pas travaill du tout. 

Bon aprs n'tant pas juriste, ni professionnelle de l'assurance maladie, je ne suis certains de rien  100%, mais cela me semblerait logique.


Maintenant, il reste le cas des vrais malades longue dure, qui lui est effectivement pineux, et pourrais mriter discussion. Maintenant, si le patron peut licencier dans ces cas l, comment est-il certain que la personne fraude ou non ? Et si elle ne fraude pas, comme cette personne malade, qui ne peut donc pas chercher un travail ailleurs, va-t-elle pouvoir vivre sans le complment de salaire de son patron ?  

C'est exactement le mme problme que ce que je disais  petitours tout  l'heure. C'est bien de pouvoir licencier plus facilement pour lutter contre tel ou tel problme, mais  ce moment l, il faut rformer le reste  ct aussi :

tu posais  juste titre la question de savoir si ce n'est pas l'Etat qui devrait prendre en charge ces personnes, pourquoi pas, mais ne faudrait-il pas discuter de cela et savoir ce que l'on va faire de ces personnes AVANT de simplifier les licenciements ?

----------


## Invit

> Voil un exemple qui montre quelques points nfastes de la situation actuelle :
>  - si le salari est vritablement malade de longue dure, est-ce  son employeur de le payer ? Ne devrait-il pas y avoir  un moment une prise en charge de l'Etat ?
>  - si le salari est un profiteur (ce qui me semble tout  fait possible, il est facile de leurrer son mdecin de famille je pense), on est dans une situation o la scurit accorde aux salaris devient problmatique, car elle empche le patron d'avancer, il reste avec une perte sche tous les mois et une pe de damocls au dessus de la tte, une exprience trs nfaste pour son envie future d'embaucher, une instabilit financire qui l'empche d'investir comme il le voudrait.
> 
> Je suis conscient que ce sujet est trs dlicat, et que, en parallle de cet exemple, il a tout autant de situations o le droit du travail protge des employs de licenciements abusifs.
> Nanmoins ces cas de figures existent, et expliquent la crainte de patrons de petites structures, car toute leur entreprise peut tre mise  mal par UN employ malhonnte.


Non, l'employeur ne rmunre pas le salari malade. Il touche des indemnits journalires de la scu (qui s'apparentent plus  des minimas sociaux qu' des indemnits, d'aprs ma feuille de cong mat, 575  / mois  ::aie:: ). Pour le cas des salaris profiteurs, c'est extrmement difficile. En fait on se demande toujours comment font ceux qui passent  la tl, vu le mal qu'on a  obtenir trois jours. Les mdecins sont surveills et ont pas mal de comptes  rendre  chaque certificat fourni.
Je ne connais pas les dtails des frais qui restent  la charge des employeurs. Par contre, garde  l'esprit que la situation est dlicate des deux cts. J'ai le cas d'un copain malade de longue dure (en fait, carrment handicap, mais la forme de maladie qu'il a n'est pas reconnue par la mdecine du travail franaise, bien qu'elle soit reconnue par l'OMS). Lui, son problme tait que son employeur refusait de le licencier (de son ct, il refusait de dmissionner puisqu'il n'aurait pas eu droit aux assedic). Ses collgues lui en voulaient  mort parce qu'il n'tait pas remplac.

Tout a pour dire que dans ce domaine, tous les cas sont particuliers. Impossible de rglementer de manire gnrale (malgr les tentatives qui sont faites pour des raisons d'quit, pas toujours absurdes, mais pas toujours judicieuses). Pour moi, le malade profiteur existe autant que le fraudeur de la caf (sachant que la caf rcupre ses infos auprs du fisc, pas de la dclaration sur l'honneur). C'est de l'ordre du mythe, ou du mec qui a une chance incroyable que personne d'autre ne peut avoir.

----------


## Zirak

> J'aurai bien aim que le dbat se concentre plus sur ce qui peut toucher les informaticiens : le tltravail, les SSII...


Si tu as des informations la dessus, on peut en discuter, mais je n'ai rien vu passer de spcial  ce propos.

Parler de la loi travail nous concerne tous par rapport  tout ce qui est code du travail, contrat de travail, horaires, etc etc.  Le tltravail, et les SSII, cela ne concerne mme pas tout le monde au sein de notre propre branche.





> si jamais elle ne vire pas entre coups de couteau entre droitiers et gauchers.


Je trouve que jusqu'ici on s'en sort plutt bien, au pire, cela sera des coups de couteau entre salaris et patrons, pas forcment entre droite et gauche  ::D:

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Je suis pas certain mais il me semble qu'une fois le dlais de carence pass, c'est l'assurance maladie qui paie le salaire. 
> 
> 
> 
> Une entreprise du CAC40 peut avoir 200 personnes en arrt pour "dpression", o est la diffrence?


Euh je comprend pas trop ta remarque.
Mon 2me message tait pas  mettre en lien avec l'histoire que je racontais avant. C'tait juste pour considrer l'ide, que de la mme manire qu'on dit les dirigeants politiques dconnects de la ralit, ce qui les amne  prendre plus facilement des mesures inadquates et/ou socialement dures, les grands patrons sont dconnects humainement de leurs salaris qu'ils ne voient plus qu' travers des chiffres  optimiser.
Ca n'est pas le cas des patrons de PME, TPE, start-up etc. 
C'est tout ce que je cherchais  dire  ::mouarf::  Et cette diffrence pour moi change considrablement la faon de les critiquer.




> Ce que je retiens de ton histoire, c'est : ne faudrait-il pas plutt lutter contre la fraude  l'arrt maladie ? (ce qui n'a donc plus rien  voir avec la loi travail).
> Si la personne est en arrt trs longue dure, le patron pourrait peut-tre demander un contrle (question, je ne sais pas si c'est faisable ?), mais bon, si la maladie est avre, il risque de passer pour un gros connard qui fait passer l'argent avant la sant de ses employs.


C'est tout  fait vrai, il serait effectivement plus judicieux d'aller voir du ct de la fraude  l'arrt maladie  ::mrgreen::  
Et je pensais que le patron avait des obligations plus fortes que cela vis  vis d'un employ en arrt maladie, a-t-il encore  payer par exemple toutes les cotisations salariales alors que ce dernier ne travaille plus ? 
Ce que je sais c'est que l'employeur n'a pas le droit de lancer lui-mme une procdure de contrle mdical  son employ, ce qui me semble logique pour protger l'employ, mais si la lutte  la fraude est effectivement bien rode.





> Je trouve que jusqu'ici on s'en sort plutt bien, au pire, cela sera des coups de couteau entre salaris et patrons, pas forcment entre droite et gauche


Je trouve aussi  ::yaisse2::

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Perso j'ai t en arrt  maladie, pendant 3 ans.
Et j'ai t contrl  plusieurs fois.

Pas de contrle surprise, mais des convocations. la scu 
Et des courriers menaants, me demandant des justificatifs presque tous les mois  
Sinon ils ne me versaient plus rien.

J'tais pas encore  sorti de l'hpital, qu'ils m' mandaient tous mes feuilles de payes en version original.

Et en plus j'ai t contrl par deux endroits en mme temps.
Je sais pas comment ils font les fraudeurs.
Moi en tant honte, j'avais du mal  faire valoir mes droits. 

Quand tu es en arret maladie tu as un droit de sortie.
Car rester  la maison a rend dingue.

----------


## Glutinus

> Parler de la loi travail nous concerne tous par rapport  tout ce qui est code du travail, contrat de travail, horaires, etc etc.  Le tltravail, et les SSII, cela ne concerne mme pas tout le monde au sein de notre propre branche.


Nonpe, y a rien effectivement, aprs cela aurait t plus intressant sur le forum si le chroniqueur avait fait un peu de recherches sur cette loi du travail, quelles modifications pourraient impacter directement les professionnels de l'IT...
Comme SpaceFrog je critique un peu la chronique, non pas la pertinence du sujet, mais la forme de l'article et de l'ouverture du dbat, en gnral sur developpez. Aprs comme la conversation ne tourne pas (toujours) autour des diffrents points de la loi du travail j'ai fini par m'en dsintresser (de la conversation)

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Perso j'ai t en arrt  maladie, pendant 3 ans.
> Et j'ai t contrl  plusieurs fois.
> 
> Pas de contrle surprise, mais des convocations. la scu 
> Et des courriers menaants, me demandant des justificatifs presque tous les mois  
> Sinon ils ne me versaient plus rien.
> 
> J'tais pas encore  sorti de l'hpital, qu'ils m' mandaient tous mes feuilles de payes en version original.
> 
> ...


merci de ton tmoignage, on ne peut pas se constituer d'ide de la situation gnrale sans couter de relles expriences. Et heureusement que tu peux sortir de chez toi quand tu es en arrt longue dure !

----------


## Zirak

> Et heureusement que tu peux sortir de chez toi quand tu es en arrt longue dure !


Oui mais c'est trs limit avec des horaires prcis, tu ne peux pas sortir quand tu veux, c'est juste pour te laisser la possibilit de faire tes courses ou les trucs importants.

Si tu sors en dehors des horaires,  mon avis tu as intrt  ce que ce soit un cas de force majeure, car si il y a un contrle (faible chance mais on ne sait jamais), et que tu n'es pas l, je pense que tu es bon pour voir ton arrt sauter, et devoir rembourser les indemnits perues jusque l.

----------


## Invit

> les grands patrons sont dconnects humainement de leurs salaris qu'ils ne voient plus qu' travers des chiffres  optimiser.
> Ca n'est pas le cas des patrons de PME, TPE, start-up etc.


De faon gnrale (pas seulement dans le cas des maladies), on ne peut pas dire que les patrons des PME maintiendront les conditions salariales des salaris. Quand je lis plus haut que le salaire est souvent proportionnel  l'implication et  la productivit du salari grce  l'attachement humain, je pense que ce n'est pas forcment vrai, surtout dans le cas des PME et des start-up. Si je prend ma branche d'activit, la traduction, la bote facture  un tarif au mot. Or, le traducteur a beau s'impliquer tout ce qu'il veut, innover, avoir des ides super et tre vachement bon, il n'y a pas de magie, il pondra au mieux 500 mots de plus que son voisin par jour. Par contre, le tarif au mot est dtermin par l'offre. Si ma bote propose 16 centimes du mot parce qu'elle veut maintenir le salaire de ses dix salaris, mais que la bote en face baisse ses tarifs parce qu'elle fait des conomies sur les heures majores, les clients iront voir la bote en face. Donc, ma bote sera forcment oblige de rduire nos salaires et d'augmenter notre temps de travail aussi, mme si la patronne est gentille et qu'elle nous aime bien tous, et mme si en ralit on fait tous 45 h pays 37 h et demi.

----------


## Billette

Pour info, depuis un certain temps, il n'y a plus d'heures de sorties lors d'un arret maladie mais des heures de prsence...
Vous devez tre prsent au domicile de telle heure  telle heure et non plus l'inverse.

----------


## Bousk

Et c'est comme pour recevoir un colis de la poste ? Tu dois tre prsent de 8h  17h, parce que peut-tre quelqu'un va passer, possiblement aujourd'hui, sinon demain (sinon quand il passera en fait..) ?  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Pour info, depuis un certain temps, il n'y a plus d'heures de sorties lors d'un arret maladie mais des heures de prsence...
> Vous devez tre prsent au domicile de telle heure  telle heure et non plus l'inverse.


Oui et non, il faut tre prsent au domicile de 9h  11h et de 14h  16h (sauf examen mdical), effectivement, mais seulement *si le mdecin vous a autoris  sortir* (ce qu'il n'est pas oblig de faire, cela dpend du pourquoi de l'arrt).

Si le mdecin spcifie que les sorties sont interdites, il faut tre chez soit, peu importe l'heure. A l'inverse, il peut aussi prvoir des sorties libres, et vous n'tes donc mme pas contraints d'tre prsent  ces horaires l.


Alors bon, on est bien d'accord, que l, je suis un peu tatillon, et que sauf cas exceptionnel, le mdecin ne vous empchera pas de sortir compltement de chez vous, et qu'il ne faudra donc tre prsent seulement de 9  11 et de 14  16. ^^


@Bousk: c'est a, sauf qu'avec un colis, tu as une majorit de chance qu'il arrive un jour, peu importe l'heure, alors qu'un contrle surprise chez toi des assurances-maladies, a doit pas courir les rues quand mmes.  ::D:

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


Sympa l'image. On est loin d'tre dans ce cas-l mais j'ai pluss, car c'est trs vrai.

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est sur que si un jour on "envoie bouler le systme" et donc nos dettes etc, a ne va pas faire plaisir  ceux dont les intrts sont garantis par le systme et il est certains qu'ils feront tout l eur possible pour les dfendre. Ceci dit, dans une dmocratie ce devrait tre les intrts de la majorit qui priment lgitimement, donc quand on dit a... les 2000 milliards de dette, etc... a ne pse plus trs lourd nan ?


Je trouve ton point de vue trs intressant, pondr et avec une volont d'objectivit. Je l'ai pluss.
Mais la phrase que j'ai quote me gne. Si on te donne de l'argent, c'est quand mme "gentil", non ? Pour moi c'est logique de rembourser ceux qui nous l'ont prt cet argent. Les "rvolutions" ne devraient pas avoir de dommages collatraux, que ce soit la population locale, ou d'autres.

----------


## LSMetag

> Sauf que, il est o le changement pour faciliter la reprise d'emploi chez les salaris ?


Le changement est mcanique et est soumis aux chefs d'entreprises. Beaucoup voudraient embaucher et dvelopper leur activit. Jusqu' prsent ils n'osaient pas avec les "freins" de notre code du travail trop rigide et parfois flou.

Donc oui on ne peut pas tre sr  100%, mais comme on dit, qui ne tente rien n'a rien. Il est impossible de forcer par la loi  embaucher, chez le priv. Mais on moins, il faut travailler sur ce qui fait qui les "empchent" d'embaucher.

Les dialogues avec les PME et autres font ressortir a. Est-ce qu'ils mentent tous ? Je ne crois pas.

On a 3 millions de chmeurs. Je pense que ces personnes l mritent un boulot, et que ceux qui travaillent dj devraient savoir faire des concession pour eux. Un travailleur a au moins le SMIC. Un chmeur longue dure a un RSA de 450. C'est juste a ?

Au moins 80% des patrons sont humains. Mais on ne les montre pas assez.

----------


## LSMetag

> Perso j'ai t en arrt  maladie, pendant 3 ans.
> Et j'ai t contrl  plusieurs fois.
> 
> Pas de contrle surprise, mais des convocations. la scu 
> Et des courriers menaants, me demandant des justificatifs presque tous les mois  
> Sinon ils ne me versaient plus rien.
> 
> J'tais pas encore  sorti de l'hpital, qu'ils m' mandaient tous mes feuilles de payes en version original.
> 
> ...


Je crois que tout dpend encore une fois de qui est dans la caisse. Moi j'ai juste eu une convocation  la scu au bout de 6 mois, car je passais en longue maladie. Aprs j'tais suivi par un mdecin (rput) avec qui je discutais de l'volution de ma situation et qui a l'issue me renouvelait l'arrt maladie. J'avais des mdicaments aussi (en ALD).

Il ne faut pas oublier les mdecins qui font des arrts par complaisance. Et pendant un temps, oui l'employeur paie l'arrt maladie, en partie.

----------


## Zirak

> On a 3 millions de chmeurs. Je pense que ces personnes l mritent un boulot, et que ceux qui travaillent dj devraient savoir faire des concession pour eux. Un travailleur a au moins le SMIC. Un chmeur longue dure a un RSA de 450. C'est juste a ?


Eh bien oui, c'est la faute de ceux qui ont un travail si les autres n'en ont pas et du coup il faudrait qu'ils se sacrifient un peu... (oui je me concentre sur une seule phrase, qu'en plus je me permet d' peine exagrer).

Moi j'arrte l, il y a un nombre certain de raisons qui expliquent le taux de chmage actuel qui ont milles fois plus d'impact que le fait qu'il soit difficile de licencier un CDI, et que vous occultez sciemment.

Faire un focus l-dessus, en esprant un ventuel rsultat, sans tenir compte de tous ce que cela va engendrer  ct, pour moi, c'est limite de l'inconscience.

Donc oui, il y a peut-tre des choses  faire  ce niveau l par rapport au CDI, mais c'est loin d'tre le plus important, ni le plus urgent. Et surtout si on le fait, il a y pleins d'autres choses  modifier  ct, choses dont ne se proccupe pas la loi travail, ce qui ne peut qu'engendrer plus de chmage que d'emplois.


Et puis il faut tre raliste 5mn, les patrons ne voudront jamais le plein emploi...

Plein emploi = moins de moyen de pression sur les salaris = pas moyen de faire baisser les salaires = moins comptitif par rapports aux autres pays. 

Un taux de chmage consquent est une aubaine pour les patrons, car les places tant chres, ils peuvent se permettre d'imposer leurs conditions d'embauches, alors que si tu sais que tu peux trouver du boulot facilement, le patrons qui te propose un contrat pas top, tu l'envoi bouler et tu vas voir ailleurs. C'est la base quoi.  ::(: 


Oui les patrons sont des humains, mais dsol, ce qui ressort majoritairement chez l'humain, ce n'est pas son empathie, un patron ne se proccupe que de la sant de son entreprise (et donc par ricochet de son bien tre  lui, il ne fait pas a par philanthropie), du moment que a boite fonctionne, si il y a des chmeurs, ce n'est pas son problme, le but final des patrons, ce n'est pas d'employer tous les sans-emplois du pays, c'est de faire de l'argent la plupart du temps.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Donc oui, il y a peut-tre des choses  faire  ce niveau l par rapport au CDI, mais c'est loin d'tre le plus important, ni le plus urgent. Et surtout si on le fait, il a y pleins d'autres choses  modifier  ct, choses dont ne se proccupe pas la loi travail, ce qui ne peut qu'engendrer plus de chmage que d'emplois.
> 
> 
> Et puis il faut tre raliste 5mn, les patrons ne voudront jamais le plein emploi...
> 
> Plein emploi = moins de moyen de pression sur les salaris = pas moyen de faire baisser les salaires = moins comptitif par rapports aux autres pays. 
> 
> Un taux de chmage consquent est une aubaine pour les patrons, car les places tant chres, ils peuvent se permettre d'imposer leurs conditions d'embauches, alors que si tu sais que tu peux trouver du boulot facilement, le patrons qui te propose un contrat pas top, tu l'envoi bouler et tu vas voir ailleurs. C'est la base quoi.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais un patron veut aussi pouvoir dvelopper sa boite, que a soit pour lui-mme ou contre la concurrence. Donc il ne peut pas se permettre de ne pas embaucher quand il veut se dvelopper. Le fonctionnement est double, offre et demande quoi. Dans certains secteurs, c'est le contraire c'est le salari qui peut carrment faire jouer la concurrence entre les botes pour obtenir le meilleur contrat.


Je pense qu'effectivement sur ce sujet de l'assouplissement d'un CDI, ses consquences positives et ngatives, on a fait le tour et chacun a pu donner ses arguments  ::D:  ! 
Ce fut dans tous les cas trs trs enrichissant, et bien que j'ai plus dfendu le ct patronat/gouvernement dans cette discussion (on se polarise toujours un peu plus dans un dbat que ce que l'on pense rellement), grce  ce dbat je pense avoir une vision bien plus complexe, et j'espre plus pertinente de la socit. 

Si d'autres sujets de discussions tombent dans cette discussion, je replongerai, mais pour ce qui est des rflexions sur le rapport de force salariat/patronat je tire ma rvrence  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais un patron veut aussi pouvoir dvelopper sa boite, que a soit pour lui-mme ou contre la concurrence. *Donc il ne peut pas se permettre de ne pas embaucher quand il veut se dvelopper.*


Je suis d'accord avec a, mais "normalement" si tu veux te dvelopper en augmentant tes effectifs, c'est que tu as une monte de charge / de commandes (qui ne dure pas forcment on est d'accord), tu n'essais pas de te dvelopper en esprant que les commandes arrivent aprs. 

Tous les patrons, ne font pas des choix judicieux pour leur entreprise.

Je finirais sur un dernier exemple perso : (et puis c'est vendredi quoi  ::D: )

J'en reviens  la socit o je travaille. Quand j'y suis entr, on devait tre entre 110 et 130 personnes, et on avait une charge de boulot "normale". Le patron a voulu "dvelopper la socit", en automatisant la chaine de montage => ca a cout genre pas loin d'un demi-million rien que pour les machines. Sauf que, les commandes n'ont jamais suivi pour rentabiliser tout a.

Rsultat des courses, l'entreprise familiale qui existait depuis un peu plus d'un sicle, a t rachete par une boite ct en bourse, les effectifs sont passs de 120 personnes ,  peine 80, il nous a fallu 5/6 ans pour revenir  une balance  0, aprs plusieurs millions injects tous les ans par la nouvelle maison mre. Le patron en question, a bien entendu t vir un peu aprs le rachat, et a t svir dans une autre entreprise. 

Rsultat des courses, une socit qui a failli fermer plusieurs fois, 40 personnes qui ont perdu leur boulot, et tout a, car le patron a voulu se "dvelopper".


Voil, vous en faites ce que vous voulez, je sais que c'est une exprience parmi d'autres, qu'on ne peut pas gnraliser  partir de a, mais gardez  l'esprit qu'un patron qui dcide quelque chose, n'a pas forcment raison, et qu'il n'a pas (comme tout le monde) que des bonnes ides. 

Oui des patrons sont vraiment en difficult
d'autres le prtendent mais vont se mettre en difficult eux-mme en se dveloppant pour rien
et d'autres encore se plaignent pour qu'on allge le licenciement, mais n'embaucheront pas, et ne feront que licencier pour augmenter les bnfices
etc etc

Vous l'avez dit vous-mmes, tout n'est pas noir ou blanc entre les salaris et les patrons, mais ce n'est dj pas noir ou blanc chez les patrons (ou les salaris). 

Je vous dis juste de vous mfier de ce que vous demandez, vous pourriez tre surpris des rsultats ! 

Sur ce !

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je trouve ton point de vue trs intressant, pondr et avec une volont d'objectivit. Je l'ai pluss.
> Mais la phrase que j'ai quote me gne. Si on te donne de l'argent, c'est quand mme "gentil", non ? Pour moi c'est logique de rembourser ceux qui nous l'ont prt cet argent. Les "rvolutions" ne devraient pas avoir de dommages collatraux, que ce soit la population locale, ou d'autres.


Oui et non.

Quitte  remettre la dette " plat" sans trop faire chier nos crditeurs, on peut imaginer un truc du genre, on rembourse ce qu'on doit en rl, on paye des intert fixes pour tout le monde (mettons 3%), et on supprime toute la dette qui paye des intrts.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Nos discussions sont trs enrichissantes et j'en ai discut avec un ami hier soir. Il m'a parl de l'exprience d'un de ses proches, jeune patron d'une PME qui marche bien, sans rouler sur l'or.
> Il y a un an, un de ses salaris (qui s'avre tre un parasite si j'accepte de croire cet homme) s'est mis en cong maladie pour dpression svre, et s'est fourni chez le mdecin le certificat en question : ce patron de PME continue de lui verser un salaire depuis un an, car il a trop peur d'en venir aux Prud'hommes et de se voir infliger une amende qui coulerait sa bote.


Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? Je ne suis pas un spcialiste en Scurit Sociale, mais l'employeur ne verse plus rien pour un salari en arrt maladie. C'est la Scu qui verse des indemnits journalires, pas l'employeur. Il peut y avoir un complment de l'employeur mais a dpend des conventions collectives de branche et a ne s'applique qu'aux grandes entreprises. De plus il faut que l'employ ait au moins un an d'anciennet. Ca ressemble  un hoax de premire ton histoire.

----------


## macslan

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? Je ne suis pas un spcialiste en Scurit Sociale, mais l'employeur ne verse plus rien pour un salari en arrt maladie. C'est la Scu qui verse des indemnits journalires, pas l'employeur. Il peut y avoir un complment de l'employeur mais a dpend des conventions collectives de branche et a ne s'applique qu'aux grandes entreprises. De plus il faut que l'employ ait au moins un an d'anciennet. Ca ressemble  un hoax de premire ton histoire.


En Suisse c'est le cas

----------


## Zirak

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? Je ne suis pas un spcialiste en Scurit Sociale, mais l'employeur ne verse plus rien pour un salari en arrt maladie. C'est la Scu qui verse des indemnits journalires, pas l'employeur. Il peut y avoir un complment de l'employeur mais a dpend des conventions collectives de branche et a ne s'applique qu'aux grandes entreprises. De plus il faut que l'employ ait au moins un an d'anciennet. Ca ressemble  un hoax de premire ton histoire.


Non il y a bien une part pay par l'employeur. Suivant les entreprises, c'est mme ton employeur qui peut continuer  te verser ton "salaire" et il se fait ensuite rembourser par l'assurance-maladie.

Aprs effectivement, les conventions collectives et autres accords peuvent intervenir par dessus.





> Pour tre indemnis, si votre arrt de travail est infrieur  6 mois, il faut :
> avoir travaill au moins pour 150 heures au cours des 3 mois prcdant larrt de travail ;
> ou avoir cotis 9 754,15  (1 015 fois le montant du Smic horaire) au cours des six mois prcdant l'arrt.
> 
> Votre salaire est garanti partiellement par la loi, ou dans son intgralit si la convention collective ou le rgime de prvoyance de votre entreprise le prvoit.
> 
> 
> Lindemnit journalire est gale  la moiti du salaire journalier de base, calcul sur les trois derniers mois de salaire brut, diviss par 91,25. Ce calcul est pris en compte dans la limite de 1,8 fois le Smic mensuel, soit 2 623,53 euros au 1er janvier 2015.
> 
> ...


Du coup MobyKDIK, a rpond aussi  tes interrogations sur les cotisations dans le cas des arrts maladies.


Tir de ce lien (mais j'ai trouv les mmes infos sur d'autres) :

http://www.dossierfamilial.com/emplo...-maladie-57220

----------


## Chauve souris

> D'un ct, on est dans la section Emploi, et la loi du travail touche tout le monde, aussi les informaticiens.
> J'aurai bien aim que le dbat se concentre plus sur ce qui peut toucher les informaticiens : le tltravail, les SSII... mais bon comme d'hab tout sujet politique vire sur les porte-avions nuclaires et Monsanto :-/


Le "_tltravail_" ? le type mme de "_serpent de mer_" dont je n'en ai jamais vu la queue d'un. Pourtant des annonces de jobs informatiques j'en ai vu.
Les SSII ? oui, on connait, mme qu'elles ne durent jamais bien longtemps.
Les porte-avions nuclaires ? Doivent tre truffs d'informatique et aussi d'informaticiens. Mais on n'en a pas vu ici. Sont astreints au "_secret dfonce_"
Monsanto ? Ca doit tre sacrment informatis aussi les codes gntiques, mais personne n'ose dire qu'il travaille chez Monsanto.

----------


## MobyKDIK

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire ? Je ne suis pas un spcialiste en Scurit Sociale, mais l'employeur ne verse plus rien pour un salari en arrt maladie. C'est la Scu qui verse des indemnits journalires, pas l'employeur. Il peut y avoir un complment de l'employeur mais a dpend des conventions collectives de branche et a ne s'applique qu'aux grandes entreprises. De plus il faut que l'employ ait au moins un an d'anciennet. Ca ressemble  un hoax de premire ton histoire.


Mon histoire tait effectivement en partie fausse, ou plutt malheureusement trop vague, donc je viens un peu prciser ce qui m'a t narr, car entre temps j'en ai profit pour demander des prcisions  l'ami qui m'a report cette histoire.
Le patron de PME en question n'a effectivement pas  payer son salire comme si il tait encore dans la boite  travailler, Zirak a expliqu mieux que je ne le ferais les rgles qui encadrent ce genre de situation.

Je pars du cas dans lequel ce salari est un fraudeur : 
Ce salari continue d'avoir sa place dans la bote. Si un jour il veut revenir dans cette boite, il le peut, libre  lui de faire come bon lui semble. Donc ce patron de PME se retrouve dans une situation o il veut embaucher quelqu'un d'autre pour faire le travail que le "malade" ne remplit plus, mais a peur de la faire car si ledit malade revient, lui se retrouve avec 2 salaires  payer : pas grable  l'chelle de son entreprise. 
Et comme je l'avais dj dit, il est dans une position o il ne peut chercher  mettre en dfaut cet employ et doit s'en remettre aux vrifications de la Scu, donc a trop peur d'aller aux Prud'hommmes, car si on considre que la chasse  la fraude en France n'est pas toujours bien faite, il peut avoir  payer une amende qui coucherait sa bote alors que son salari aie vraiment fraud.

Si ce salari est vraiment malade longue dure, je me pose quand mme la question du fait qu'il puisse garder sa place dans la bote. L j'avoue mon manque total de connaissance, mais n'y a-t-il pas une dure max pendant laquelle un salari malade longue dure peut conserver sa place dans une entreprise ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> J'en reviens  la socit o je travaille. Quand j'y suis entr, on devait tre entre 110 et 130 personnes, et on avait une charge de boulot "normale". Le patron a voulu "dvelopper la socit", en automatisant la chaine de montage => ca a cout genre pas loin d'un demi-million rien que pour les machines. Sauf que, les commandes n'ont jamais suivi pour rentabiliser tout a.


Ce genre de bourde est trs courante ! J'ai eu l'exemple d'un ami qui tait dans une bote de communication. Pareil ils ont "_modernis_"  coup de millions, la bote ne communiquait plus et, une fois remis en tat, le nombre de client avait chut au contraire. Mon ami s'est donc retrouv dans la charrette direction Helgen (je joue trop  Skyrim, moi) l'ASSEDIC.

Parce que faut pas croire qu'un patron c'est un super mec ! Le nombre qui se font refiler n'importe quoi par des commerciaux embobineurs ! Juste un exemple : la papeterie de bureau, c'est tout bte ! Eh bien non, faut qu'ils achtent  une bote ("_Papeterie Gaspard_") parce que le commercial d'icelle est venu roucouler dans son bureau. Donc les ramettes de papiers et autres cotent le double de ce qu'ils auraient pay,  Carrouf, en faisant ses courses avec bobonne.

----------


## renoo

> Parce que faut pas croire qu'un patron c'est un super mec ! Le nombre qui se font refiler n'importe quoi par des commerciaux embobineurs ! Juste un exemple : la papeterie de bureau, c'est tout bte ! Eh bien non, faut qu'ils achtent  une bote ("_Papeterie Gaspard_") parce que le commercial d'icelle est venu roucouler dans son bureau. Donc les ramettes de papiers et autres cotent le double de ce qu'ils auraient pay,  Carrouf, en faisant ses courses avec bobonne.


T'inquite c'est pas perdu pour tout le monde ; y en a qui auront des cadeaux et des voyages  titre perso...

----------


## LSMetag

> Je suis d'accord avec a, mais "normalement" si tu veux te dvelopper en augmentant tes effectifs, c'est que tu as une monte de charge / de commandes (qui ne dure pas forcment on est d'accord), tu n'essais pas de te dvelopper en esprant que les commandes arrivent aprs. 
> 
> Tous les patrons, ne font pas des choix judicieux pour leur entreprise.
> 
> Je finirais sur un dernier exemple perso : (et puis c'est vendredi quoi )
> 
> J'en reviens  la socit o je travaille. Quand j'y suis entr, on devait tre entre 110 et 130 personnes, et on avait une charge de boulot "normale". Le patron a voulu "dvelopper la socit", en automatisant la chaine de montage => ca a cout genre pas loin d'un demi-million rien que pour les machines. Sauf que, les commandes n'ont jamais suivi pour rentabiliser tout a.
> 
> Rsultat des courses, l'entreprise familiale qui existait depuis un peu plus d'un sicle, a t rachete par une boite ct en bourse, les effectifs sont passs de 120 personnes ,  peine 80, il nous a fallu 5/6 ans pour revenir  une balance  0, aprs plusieurs millions injects tous les ans par la nouvelle maison mre. Le patron en question, a bien entendu t vir un peu aprs le rachat, et a t svir dans une autre entreprise. 
> ...


Tu as vraiment une vilaine image d'une entreprise, dans son ensemble, que ce soit de l'entreprise, du patron, ou des salaris qui ne seraient que des pions, des numros comme en prison juste l pour engraisser des patrons et actionnaires. Les entreprises ont chang depuis les annes 70 (je veux dire celles qui se sont construites aprs les annes 70 et n'ont pas boug de modle).

Ca ne te vient pas  l'ide que des employeurs souhaitent investir pour conqurir de nouveaux marchs, crer de nouveaux emplois ? Les patrons qui n'embauchent que sur commande, c'est souvent ceux qui coulent car ne s'tant pas habitus  l'volution du march. Bref la plupart de ceux qui ont fait des plans sociaux ou dlocalis parce que des chinois ont les mmes comptences dans le travail  la chane.

Le patron veut faire des bnfices, c'est l'objectif de toute entreprise. Mais ils veulent aussi, bien souvent, proposer des services, et se dvelopper. Bref faire du bon travail et crer de la valeur ajoute. Les entreprises n'embauchent pas forcment sur missions. Mais aussi sur profils, pour capitaliser, mme s'il n'y a pas de demandes urgentes. Ils crent aussi des agences alors qu'ils n'ont pas encore de clients pour celles-ci. Ca s'appelle l'investissement.

Je ne sais pas o tu as travaill ou alors o tu travailles. Tu es rest plusieurs annes dans une bote ? Tu as dj t accompagn dans une carrire par des suprieurs et volu dans ton poste ? Tu as un sentiment d'appartenance  une structure ou tu ne fais qu'"enchaner des jobs" ?

Ca me dpasse une vision si trique. J'ai un temps song  crer ma bote et je me suis beaucoup renseign et ai rencontr des professionnels du domaine, vu des reportages,... J'ai l'impression que pour toi, le patron est juste un mec dans un fauteuil qui regarde un cran  la "Matrix" o dfilent des bnfices/cots et passent juste des coups de fils de temps  autres pour demander de construire un plan sociale si l'argent ne coule pas assez...

Tu devrais tenter de crer une entreprise et discuter avec Ple Emploi, une banque et autres pour te rendre compte. Y a des patrons dans une mission qui se travestissent en salaris. Il devrait aussi y avoir des salaris qui se travestissent en patron.

Je ne suis pas spcialement pro-patrons. J'avais il y a quelques annes, avant d'entrer dans le monde du travail, le mme genre de vision. Mon point de vue a volu au fil de mes expriences, entres autres. Il y a des connards des 2 cts de la barrire. Et patrons comme salaris sont des tres humains, plus ou moins cons. Question de personnalits.

CETTE DISCUSSION EST TERMINEE POUR MOI. JE PENSE QUE JE NE POURRAI PLUS APPORTER GRAND CHOSE AU DEBAT.

----------


## _Thomas

> Et ben moi j'ai mis un pouce vert (j'aime le vert ! couleur de l'esprance)


J'en mets aussi, ne t'inquite pas !  :;): 




> Le patron a aussi besoin de manger et pendant de longues annes un repreneur est entre le marteau et l'enclume, idem pour un crateur en plein investissement et dans ce cas c'est le patron qui a le couteau sous la gorge et pourrait faire l'objet de chantage, pas l'inverse puise le salari dispose des assedic en cas de ppin, pas l'entrepreneur.


Le patron tant avant tout un tre humain, il a les mmes besoins naturels que n'importe quel salari, a va s'en dire. J'admets volontiers qu'il existe des situations dans lesquelles le rapport de chantage est invers : le salari peut faire un chantage  la faillite ("si la boite coule, j'ai les Assdic et pas toi") ou un chantage  la comptence ("je suis indispensable, si je dmissionne la boite coule"). Seulement trois choses  garder en tte pour ne pas se focaliser uniquement sur l'arbre qui cache la fort :
Ces chantages l sont a priori quasi impossibles  l'embauche (sauf cas trs exceptionnels)Le chantage  la comptence me semble assez improbable sauf dans les TPE (sinon il est probable que a traduise une erreur "stratgique", on ne met pas toutes ses ufs dans le mme panier)Dans l'immense majorit des cas, le chantage a lieu dans l'autre sens (il y a plus de salaris qui ont besoin d'un salaire, que de patrons malchanceux de tomber sur des salaris dnus d'thique)




> Je trouve ton point de vue trs intressant, pondr et avec une volont d'objectivit.
> Mais la phrase que j'ai quote me gne. Si on te donne de l'argent, c'est quand mme "gentil", non ? Pour moi c'est logique de rembourser ceux qui nous l'ont prt cet argent. Les "rvolutions" ne devraient pas avoir de dommages collatraux, que ce soit la population locale, ou d'autres.


Ravi de lire a !  ::wink::  (mme si je crois peu au concept "d'objectivit")

Avant d'tre gentil ou mchant, je dirai que celui qui me prte de l'argent ne le fait jamais de manire dsintresse : il le fait en contre-partie des intrts qu'il espre obtenir en retour, et donc dans cette affaire, il s'y retrouve sans rien faire de plus que de m'avancer l'argent.  la limite on pourrait se dire _why not_, j'ai besoin de cet argent et il est probablement "naturel" que celui qui peut m'en prter souhaite en tirer des bnfices, que a a toujours t comme a... Seulement en plus des intrts qu'il rclame, je dois me soumettre  certaines de ses conditions, que ce soit au dpart pour obtenir le prt ou ensuite  propos des modalits de remboursement. Pire encore, il peut m'imposer a priori des conditions supplmentaire  respecter en cas de de difficults de remboursement, c'est donc moi aussi qui assume cette part d'incertitude.

 partir de l si je prends du recul, je me reprsente la situation comme ceci :
Le mec qui me prte gagne de l'argent artificiellement (sans aucune production relle, sans travail, au sens large des deux termes)Je me trouve dans un rapport de domination plutt violent :
J'ai besoin de cet argent a minima pour boire/manger suffisamment, pour dormir au chaud et en scurit, et pour m'habillerAu final je vais devoir trouver plus d'argent que la somme emprunte pour pouvoir la rembourser avec ses intrts ( une chance donne, donc au moindre ppin a prcarise encore plus ma situation)Je dois me soumettre  ses conditions qui sont souvent intrusives, arbitraires et dshumanisante (dtails sur la vie prive, sur la sant, critres discriminants, etc.)Et je dois en plus assumer le risque d'un dfaut de remboursement (en donnant des garants, en mettant le peu que j'ai dans la balance)
 mes yeux, a fait beaucoup d'lments qui crent une domination d'un tre humain sur un autre, au seul motif que l'un possde de l'argent et l'autre non, situation qui me semble hautement indsirable du point de vue des "domins", c'est  dire du point de vue de la majorit. Qui plus est, il me semble pertinent de se demander "_Pourquoi et comment on arrive  cette situation o certains possdent et d'autres non ?_".  la base les tres humains sont censs natre libres et gaux en droits, or sous cet angle l a n'est pas le cas, donc cette situation est indsirable ET arbitraire de mon point de vue.

J'ai donc du mal  considrer "gentils" des gens qui tirent des effets positifs d'une situation arbitraire qui elle produits des effets ngatifs sur d'autres tres humains.

La fin de ton message me pousse  emprunter les ides suivantes  Machiavel et  Spinoza plutt que d'crire un pav pour dtailler mon raisonnement : 



> "_On ne doit pas tenir les promesses arraches par la force._" - Machiavel, Discours sur la premire dcade de Tite-Live, III, 42.





> "_[...] de deux maux je suis tenu de choisir le moindre, je peux d'un droit souverain manquer de foi  ce pacte et faire que ce qui a t dit, soit comme s'il n'avait pas t dit. [...] De l nous concluons que nul pacte ne peut avoir de force sinon pour la raison qu'il est utile et que, lev l'utilit, le pacte est lev du mme coup et demeure sans force |...]_" - Spinoza, Trait Thologico-Politique, Chapitre 16, GF, p. 265


Oui il faut s'efforcer  tenir nos engagements et une dette est un engagement, mais "_de deux maux il faut choisir le moindre_". Si le respect d'un engagement produit plus d'effets indsirables que sa rupture, il est insens de respecter cet engagement.(c'est ce que je crois par exemple avec les dettes des tats dont les seuls intrts affectent terriblement les dcisions politiques et donc en dfinitif nos vies). Ce  quoi on pourrait (devrait?) me rpondre que juger "de deux maux celui qui est le moindre" est tout  fait relatif selon le point de vue observ. Certes, mais le point de vue souverain en dmocratie est celui de la multitude.

Bonne soire  tous !

----------


## jean-dupont

> Tu peux mettre n'importe qui  n'importe quel ministre, dans tous les cas ils seront incomptent


Ah bon?

L'heure de la vrit vraie

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui il faut s'efforcer  tenir nos engagements et une dette est un engagement, mais "_de deux maux il faut choisir le moindre_". Si le respect d'un engagement produit plus d'effets indsirables que sa rupture, il est insens de respecter cet engagement.(c'est ce que je crois par exemple avec les dettes des tats dont les seuls intrts affectent terriblement les dcisions politiques et donc en dfinitif nos vies). Ce  quoi on pourrait (devrait?) me rpondre que juger "de deux maux celui qui est le moindre" est tout  fait relatif selon le point de vue observ. Certes, mais le point de vue souverain en dmocratie est celui de la multitude.
> Bonne soire  tous !


C'est vrai qu'ils nous donnent de l'argent et comptent sur les intrts. Mais cet argent il faut le donner, ce qui n'est dj pas rien ! Est-ce qu'on sera rembourss ? C'est comme les prts avec les banques.
Je fais aussi remarqu qu'en France on arrivait mme  emprunter  taux ngatif.

En cas de gros ppins, je propose qu'on fasse juste sauter les intrts. Mais les prteurs doivent rcuprer leur argent. C'est du civisme.

----------


## Mat.M

> Parce que faut pas croire qu'un patron c'est un super mec ! Le nombre qui se font refiler n'importe quoi par des commerciaux embobineurs ! Juste un exemple : la papeterie de bureau, c'est tout bte ! Eh bien non, faut qu'ils achtent  une bote ("_Papeterie Gaspard_") parce que le commercial d'icelle est venu roucouler dans son bureau. Donc les ramettes de papiers et autres cotent le double de ce qu'ils auraient pay,  Carrouf, en faisant ses courses avec bobonne.


remarque fort pertinente...
et puis,dans la ligne de ce problme,  j'insiste pour ceux qui veulent devenir auto-entrepreneur , les socits d'assurance ont vite fait de vous reprer et de vous solliciter pour signer des contrats.
Donc crer son entreprise c'est bien beau mais les faux-frais, comme la papeterie mentionne  juste titre, a arrive trs vite

----------


## _Thomas

> Mais cet argent il faut le donner, ce qui n'est dj pas rien !


Avant de le prter, il faut dj l'avoir cet argent, donc quand tu es en mesure de prter de l'argent, c'est que tu le puises dans ton superflu. Or celui qui en a besoin le fait souvent par ncessit pour satisfaire ses besoins essentiels.




> Est-ce qu'on sera rembourss ? C'est comme les prts avec les banques.


Les intrts se justifient effectivement par la couverture du risque, seulement dans les faits, tu verras que le risque est assum presque exclusivement par celui qui emprunte (donc en plus des intrts qu'il paye) et que celui qui prte ne perd presque jamais. Et encore une fois, quand il perd, il perd une partie de son superflu et cette partie est absorb presque automatiquement par les autres oprations ; celui qui emprunte perd quant  lui une partie de son ncessaire et l'un ne vaut pas l'autre de mon point de vue.




> Je fais aussi remarquer qu'en France on arrivait mme  emprunter  taux ngatif.


Ne mlangeons pas tout : quand la BCE prte  la Banque de France  des taux nuls ou ngatifs, elle ne le fait pas par bont mais simplement pour viter la dflation et pour maintenir l'inflation < 2%.
Ils profitent avant tout aux tablissements bancaires qui empruntent auprs de la Banque de France pour presque rien, et qui ensuite se font passer pour des chevaliers blancs en diminuant trs lgrement les taux qu'ils appliquent aux particuliers alors qu'en ralit ils augmentent leur marge sans prendre plus de risque.




> En cas de gros ppins, je propose qu'on fasse juste sauter les intrts.
> Mais les prteurs doivent rcuprer leur argent. C'est du civisme.


a serait dj un dbut, mais si malgr tout honorer une dette cause plus d'effets indsirables que de la dnoncer, je continue de penser qu'il faudrait "de deux maux choisir le moindre mal".  :;):

----------


## renoo

> Avant de le prter, il faut dj l'avoir cet argent, donc quand tu es en mesure de prter de l'argent, c'est que tu le puises dans ton superflu. Or celui qui en a besoin le fait souvent par ncessit pour satisfaire ses besoins essentiels.


Avec ce genre de raisonnement, le simple fait d'avoir conomiser te rend coupable d'avoir du superflu et donc malgr le fait d'avoir dj pay des impts sur cet pargne (et donc avoir contribu au pays) on peut encore t'en prendre car tu peux payer. Il faut voir aussi que les intrts permettent aussi de conserver le capital par l'usure naturelle de l'inflation et que l'argent conomis (et pas dpens en importations) peut servir  amliorer la production de demain en investissant en achetant des machines, ou des logements...

----------


## _Thomas

> Avec ce genre de raisonnement, le simple fait d'avoir conomiser te rend coupable d'avoir du superflu et donc malgr le fait d'avoir dj pay des impts sur cet pargne (et donc avoir contribu au pays) on peut encore t'en prendre car tu peux payer. Il faut voir aussi que les intrts permettent aussi de conserver le capital par l'usure naturelle de l'inflation et que l'argent conomis (et pas dpens en importations) peut servir  amliorer la production de demain en investissant en achetant des machines, ou des logements...


Pas vraiment non, tu n'es pas "coupable" (le terme est trs inadquat au passage) d'avoir du superflu  partir du moment o ton superflu provient de tes efforts personnels seuls et que tu le consommes toi ou que tu en fais profiter quelqu'un d'autre sans contre-partie (et donc que tu ne cres pas de l'argent par l'argent juste pour cette fin en soi). La plupart des gens ou des institutions qui prtent de l'argent rgulirement ne consomment jamais le superflu cr (ou alors seulement une infime partie), ils le r-utilisent pour crer encore plus de superflu et comme il n'y a pas de limite ils en veulent toujours plus et indpendamment des effets produits sur les autres.

----------


## potard07

Comment peut-on laisser une minorit de grvistes gouverner la France ? Car c'est bien de a qu'il s'agit. En effet, pour la CGT ou Sud Rail, ngocier signifie "faites ce qu'on vous dit, sinon on bloque le pays". Je trouve a inadmissible. Et ce quelque soit le gouvernement en place. Il faut croire qu'ils gagnent beaucoup d'argent pour pouvoir se permettre toutes ces journes de grve pour soutenir des privatiss qui ne leur ont rien demand. Et on les empche de travailler, et on emm.. le monde. Tout a pour une loi qui ne les concerne mme pas !
Quand donc sera rglement le droit de grve ?
Et je ne parle pas de l'image de mon pays aux yeux du monde. J'ai honte d'tre franais quand je vois a.

----------


## Blackhorn

Il y a eu un dtournement du DNS du Figaro sur developpez.net?
Blocage du pays? On doit pas vivre dans le mme pays. Car oui effectivement ce n'est pas la situation normale mais de la  dire qu'il y a un blocage, faut pas pousser mm dans les orties.

"Il faut croire qu'ils gagnent beaucoup d'argent pour pouvoir se permettre toutes ces journes de grve pour soutenir des privatiss qui ne leur ont rien demand"
Et non contrairement  vous certains, ne sont pas intress que par l'argent mais on aussi des convictions, et veulent les dfendre. Minorit de grviste? qui manifeste pour une majorit de personne qui sont contre cette loi(60% il me semble). Je rappel que c'est une loi faite par le gouvernement et "vot" par le gouvernement (49.3).. Donc parler de minorit de grviste... Que la situation du travail en France soit dramatique ce n'est pas une raison pour encore niveler par le bas...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Comment peut-on laisser une minorit de


 biens ns du CAC 40 


> gouverner la France ? Car c'est bien de a qu'il s'agit.

----------


## Chauve souris

Tiens, une petite histoire de dveloppeurs afin que notre modrateur chri ne grogne pas qu'on part dans tous les sens. Encore que tout agit sur tout et rciproquement ce qu'on observe bien sur nos PC.

J'tais donc,  l'poque, informaticien chmeur au RMI (hors champ ASSEDIC puisque ancien grant de SARL)  Toulouse et mon voisin de ponton, galement informaticien, avait aussi comme rafiot un Symphonie, mais lui avait un job  Bordeaux. Petit veinard ? Je laisse  votre apprciation car il me racontait que son salaire, pas mirobolant pour autant, aurait t nanmoins acceptable s'il n'tait pas astreint  aller dpanner chez les clients, en heure sups pas payes. Pratique courante chez les SSCI. Il avait fait un rapide calcul et me disait qu'en fait il travaillait au SMIC. Donc un p'tit coup de "_loi travail_" par l-dessus et il se retrouverait encore plus bas.

J'en profite pour signaler  mes illustres confrres qu'au Chili ils sont contents de trouver des informaticiens, y compris pour l'enseignement...

----------


## yento

> Et je ne parle pas de l'image de mon pays aux yeux du monde. J'ai honte d'tre franais quand je vois a.


Moi aussi.  ::roll:: 

Heureusement, c'est plus facile  vivre depuis que j'ai fuis la France et que je dis systmatiquement que je suis Suisse quand on me demande d'o je viens. 


 ::pastaper:: 






 *3515 mylife*:
Pour rester dans le sujet, il y a environ 1 an on me proposait une mission en France a > 1h de transport de chez moi en province, compter plusieurs bus + mtro  prendre.

C'tait bancal vu la dure et la fiabilit des transports. Aujourd'hui je suis certain que refuser tait la seule rponse possible. Sans quoi je me serai retrouv dans l'impossibilit de me rendre sur mon lieu de travail depuis 3 semaines  cause de toutes ces grves  la con.

Directement et indirectement, ces grves rptes tous les ans et le bordel qui s'en suit ont eu un poids non ngligeable sur le chomage et la dcision finale de quitter le pays.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*LEurope aurait-elle impos la loi Travail  la France ?* 
*Une explication possible de lintransigeance du gouvernement*

La loi Travail, avec les grves quelle a occasionnes, a dj fait perdre beaucoup dargent  la France. Le gouvernement franais est prt  ngocier pour mettre fin aux remous sociaux, mais ne veut faire aucun compromis quand il sagit de sattaquer au mal  la racine. Pourquoi donc un tel attachement  cette loi et son article 2 qui pourtant font lobjet de vives critiques ? La France serait-elle tenue de la respecter ?

Daprs un dossier de Mediapart, oui. Le gouvernement franais na pas le choix. La loi Travail lui aurait en effet t impose par lEurope. 

Tirant des leons de la Grce, le Conseil europen veut imposer un schma libral dans tous les pays membres de lUnion europenne. En juillet 2015, aprs le troisime plan de sauvetage de la Grce, le Conseil dcide de mettre la France sous surveillance budgtaire  cause de ses dficits excessifs. Cela passe donc par de nombreuses recommandations dont certaines portent sur le march du travail franais, qui selon le Conseil nest pas suffisamment rform.  Les rformes menes rcemment n'ont donn aux employeurs que peu de possibilits pour *droger aux accords de branche par des accords d'entreprise*. Cela limite la capacit des entreprises  moduler leurs effectifs en fonction de leurs besoins , souligne le Conseil, qui fait dailleurs remarquer que tous les accords passs ne permettent pas de  droger aux 35 heures  dans de bonnes conditions financires.

Le Conseil recommande donc ce qui est vu comme le gniteur du controvers article 2 de la loi Travail :  Rformer le droit du travail afin d'inciter davantage les employeurs  embaucher en contrats  dure indtermine ; *faciliter, au niveau des entreprises et des branches, les drogations aux dispositions juridiques gnrales, notamment en ce qui concerne l'organisation du temps de travail*, etc. 

Larticle 2 de la loi Travail prconise en effet de favoriser les accords dentreprise par rapport aux accords de branche. De manire plus prcise, il suggre la  *primaut de l'accord d'entreprise sur l'accord de branche en matire de dure du travail comme principe de droit commun, notamment en matire de fixation du taux de majoration des heures supplmentaires* . En clair, dans ce domaine, laccord de lentreprise peut tre moins favorable que celui de la branche, ce qui pourrait donc permettre au gouvernement de contourner les 35 heures de travail. Ce texte est en plus contraire au principe juridique de la  hirarchie des normes  qui stipule que toute norme infrieure (ici laccord dentreprise) doit respecter la norme qui est au-dessus delle (ici laccord de la branche), sauf lorsquelle lui est plus favorable.

Le gouvernement franais aurait donc la main force. Dailleurs, les responsables europens ne manquent pas de sinviter dans le dbat actuel, comme pour rappeler au gouvernement ses engagements. Au titre de ces personnes, Pierre Moscovici, ancien ministre des finances franais et dsormais commissaire europen charg des affaires conomiques a dclar en mai dernier que  renoncer  la loi sur le travail serait une lourde erreur . Et dajouter que :  tous les pays qui ont fait une rforme sur le march du travail [] sont ceux qui ont russi  faire baisser le chmage.  Ceux qui se sont refuss aux rformes du march du travail sont ceux qui ont la moins bonne performance. Et quand on regarde la France, on constate qu'elle est 21e sur 28, a n'est pas quelque chose dont on peut se glorifier .

Partageant la mme position, le prsident de la Commission europenne Jean-Claude Juncker a galement soulign en fin mai que  le projet de loi tel qu'il est conu,  condition que larticle 2 arrive  survivre, est une rforme qui va dans le bon sens.  Il estime donc que  ce n'est pas un attentat contre le droit du travail franais. Cest le minimum de ce quil faut faire . 

Notons encore que la France semble ne pas tre le seul pays qui serait en train de subir la pression de lEurope pour une rforme de son march de travail. Une autre rforme du travail annonce en Belgique en dbut fvrier vise  augmenter le temps de travail jusqu 45 heures au lieu de 38 heures actuellement. Comme en France, cela a galement dclench des grves et manifestations. En mars 2015, sous la pression de la Commission europenne, le Premier ministre italien Matteo Renzi a de son ct adopt le  Jobs Act , une autre rforme du travail.

Alors que ces vnements se droulent maintenant sous nos yeux, il est galement bon de rappeler que lanne dernire, Yanis Varoufakis, lancien ministre grec des Finances avait averti les Europens dun plan cach du ministre allemand des Finances, Wolfgang Schuble.  La Grce nest quun test. La vraie cible du docteur Schuble, cest lItalie et la France, ltat-providence franais, son droit du travail, ses entreprises nationales , avait-il mis en garde.

Source : Mediapart (contenu payant)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## Pascaltech

Bonjour,

Et merci pour cette analyse.

Dans quel texte, accord ou trait est-il inscrit que la polique europenne devait tre exclusivement ultra-librale ? J'ai essay de lire le trait de Maastricht; c'est vrai que j'ai jet l'ponge  la dixime page, mais nous l'avait-on annonc ou promis ?

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trait%...urop%C3%A9enne

----------


## Mouvii

Je ne comprends pas l'Europe. Le march du travail se rduit  vu de nez, et ils le rduisent encore plus en augmentant les heures de travail ? En plus cela a t dmontr plusieurs fois par les membres de ce forum que leur article 2 n'aidera pas tant que a les entreprises qui prfreront profiter du systme que d'augmenter le march. 

C'est quoi nos solutions ? Voter FN, sortir de l'Europe et revenir au franc ? J'en sais rien et a me fatigue ces passages en force de loi que personne ne veut sauf les 0.01% qui nous gouvernent.

----------


## Zirak

> Dans quel texte, accord ou trait est-il inscrit que la polique europenne devait tre exclusivement ultra-librale ? J'ai essay de lire le trait de Maastricht; c'est vrai que j'ai jet l'ponge  la dixime page, mais nous l'avait-on annonc ou promis ?


Nul part, mais vu que c'est le systme conomique qui permet le plus aux riches et aux lites de s'enrichir, c'est normal que ces mmes personnes ne jurent que par ce systme.

Et c'est l tout le problme...


D'ailleurs ce qui me fait marrer, c'est que soit disant la France n'est pas comptitive, car l'on ne fait que "35H" par semaine, et donc qu'il faut passer  39/40H et  ct de a, chez les Belges qui font dj 38H, ils veulent les passer  45 H ?

Et aprs, vu que cela ne va rien changer que cela soit niveau comptitivit ou chmage, il faudra quoi ? Passer  50/60h par semaine ? Au final, on va revenir  faire autant d'heure qu'il y a 1 sicle quand il n'y avait rien d'automatis, sauf que les automatisation sont l, donc avec un CDI  licenciement simplifi, on va avoir une explosion du nombre de chmeurs...


Mais bon, a donne une excuse au gouvernement pour faire passer sa loi, il pourra dire que ce n'est pas sa faute, mais celle de l'UE.

D'ailleurs, le Conseil Europen, c'est la runion des chefs d'tats (entre autres), et donc si Hollande tait contre, il pouvait le dire (mais il n'tait pas contre du coup, l'UE n'impose rien, on se l'impose nous-mmes).

De plus : 




> Les dcisions du Conseil europen *n'ont pas de valeur juridique*. Pour qu'elles soient approuves, il faut qu'elles fassent l'objet d'une proposition de la Commission europenne et d'un vote du Parlement europen et du Conseil de l'Union europenne.  
> 
> [snip]
> 
> Le Conseil europen ne peut lgalement obliger la Commission a proposer une lgislation (car cela serait contraire  l'article 17(3) du trait sur l'Union europenne)


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consei...C3.A9roulement

Donc  un moment ou un autre, la France, a donc donn son accord  tout a.


Et puis de toutes faons, il ne me semble pas qu'on nous ait demand  un moment si l'on acceptait de passer dans un rgime ultra-libral (que cela soit aux Franais ou aux autres peuples europens), du coup, ces manifestations et blocages sont d'autant plus justifis !

----------


## ticNFA

Le pauvre gouvernement franais pieds et poings lis par la mchante UE (voire l'Allemagne en sous-main) ?
Le Medef aussi ?
Dis plus clairement, cela montre le ridicule de cette "analyse" social-chauvine que partage Mediapart, Mlenchon, le PCF et la famille Le Pen.
Qui dcide dans l'Union ? Les Conseils des ministres (Conseil de l'UE) et les mmes que nous avons dans nos parlements.
C'est un leurre qui ddouane gouvernement et Medef, comme c'est pratique. Croire que le repli national va protger les salaris ici (mme seulement le franais), c'est non seulement stupide, illusoire mais aussi ractionnaire.

----------


## Cincinnatus

C'est effectivement gnral en Europe, mme en Croatie : 



> Novi List, repris par Courrier international : 
> En quatre mois de pouvoir, le gouvernement a pris peu de dcisions, et elles ont toutes t contestes. Les gens sont mcontents de *la hausse des frais de sant, de laugmentation de lge de dpart  la retraite* et de la privatisation de certaines entreprises stratgiques. Alors que les citoyens attendent des mesures qui permettraient de crer des emplois et de protger le systme social, *le gouvernement ne pense qu satisfaire les intrts des lobbys, des entreprises prives et des banques.*

----------


## ManusDei

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Bah, vu qu'au Conseil sigent des gens nomms par notre prsident, et qui ne font que ce que notre prsident demande, non ce n'est pas impos par l'UE. Il se trouve qu'on a juste le mme type de guignol au gouvernement en France qu' l'UE. L'UE est juste une excuse pour faire passer une loi que le gouvernement franais veut.

----------


## VivienD

Cette info fait trs thorie du complot. Bientt, l'annonce que l'UE est dirige par les Illuminati reptiliens ainsi que ces mmes francs-maons, qui nous cachent que la Terre n'a pas la forme d'une sphre mais celle d'une banane? (1)  ::weird:: 

Mais bon! Que voulez-vous? Tous les jours, c'est trolldi.



(1) Celui ou celle qui reconnat la rfrence cache connait ses classiques.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne comprends pas l'Europe. Le march du travail se rduit  vu de nez, et ils le rduisent encore plus en augmentant les heures de travail ?


c'est exact mais ne pas perdre de vue que la proccupation d'un employeur face  un candidat qui souhaite se faire embaucher c'est que le candidat ,une fois en poste, rapporte plus qu'il ne cote financirement parlant au niveau du salaire...
donc plutt que d'embaucher 2 salaris on prfre faire travailler un salari "et demi",cela cote moins cher  l'employeur.
Mais le ct nfaste de cette logique c'est que a ne cre pas d'emplois pour rsorber le chmage de masse.

Quitte  faire surporter le poids de l'aide sociale aux salaris dj en poste...

Segundo avec la productivit croissante des processus industriels et des mthodes de travail eh bien oui le march du travail risque de se rduire comme tu le mentionnes si bien



> Le pauvre gouvernement franais pieds et poings lis par la mchante UE (voire l'Allemagne en sous-main) ?
> .


le systme europen profte clairement  l'Allemagne et  son systme conomique notamment au niveau des exportations et de la balance commerciale...

----------


## ticNFA

> le systme europen profte clairement  l'Allemagne et  son systme conomique notamment au niveau des exportations et de la balance commerciale...


Et la France serait manipule par Merkel ?
Non, l'UE ne fait qu'avaliser une politique qui est un consensus entre les principales puissances et entre le poids des diffrents secteurs conomiques. Voir en terme de pays, c'est masquer cela.

----------


## LSMetag

Je ne suis pas vraiment tonn vu que depuis quelques temps beaucoup de pays font ce genre de rforme (Grce, Italie, Espagne, Portugal, Belgique,...). Drle de concidence...
Je crois que cette ide est venue de la quantit de fermetures de PME de tous pays  cause de la crise, et de l'appauvrissement de l'conomie. a a fait effet domino dans toute l'Europe.

Il n'y a pas besoin d'imposer pour faire pression. Il suffit de dire officieusement que la note de la France va baisser, que certains investisseurs vont partir,... Le FMI et l'Allemagne doivent tre plus ou moins aux manettes.

Bon, vouloir ponger les dettes d'un pays et le rendre plus attractif (conomiquement), a reste logique, dans l'intrt du pays lui mme et de l'Europe, du FMI,...

N'empche que je pense que le gouvernement est d'accord. Car oui, si a a fonctionn ailleurs, y a pas de raisons qu'ils ne le fassent pas ici. C'est peut-tre vrai pour les sites dits "tests". Et il vaut mieux qu'un gouvernement "centre gauche" fasse cette rforme  la place de la droite dure, infode au MEDEF.

Je reste globalement favorable  cette loi, dans son principe. Il ne s'agit nullement de rendre le CDI caduque, car finalement les cas de licenciements resteraient plutt exceptionnels, mme si moins qu'avant (quoique..).

Si on raisonne de faon pragmatique, si l'employeur sait qu'en cas de baisse dangereuse de l'activit ou difficults conomiques importantes il aura de la souplesse (relative quand mme car soumise aussi aux syndicats) pour adapter temporairement l'activit, et le cas chant, un cadre juridique clair et ferme pour licencier conomiquement, il tranera moins des pieds pour embaucher, ayant moins peur de couler sa bote (il n'a pas d'ASSEDICS et ne cotise pas l'employeur). Si ce cadre est parfaitement respect, les procdures aux prudhommes ne servent  rien. Avant, la notion de licenciement conomique tait peu dfinie, et donc c'tait au petit bonheur la chance aux prud'hommes, surtout si l'ex-employ avait de bons avocats, mme si l'employeur tait de bonne foi. Dans l'autre sens, certaines entreprises arrivaient  crer un licenciement conomique en provoquant la faillite de sites locaux "peu rentables", pour ensuite dlocaliser. Ce qui est rendu impossible par cette loi.

En cas de pics d'activit trop importants, il y a toujours la solution des CDD ou intrimaires (si tant est qu'ils soient qualifis) pour 1  6 mois. Mais si on veut privilgier les CDI (et donc enlever une prcarit programme), et encore une fois l'"envie" d'embauche, si un cadre juridique est l pour que a reste humain et raisonnable, on peut faire un accord pour temporairement faire face en travaillant un peu plus. L c'est sr le patron y gagne, qu'il n'y a pas de nouvelles embauches temporaires, mais a m'tonnerait que le salari actuellement prsent ne reoive pas d'indemnits si il doit travailler de nuit ou dpasser un certain quotas d'heures. Et dans certain cas, les consommateurs y gagnent aussi (magasins ouverts le dimanche, par roulements).

Le barme des prud'hommes permet aussi d'avoir plus de visibilit pour le budget annuel en cas de procdures.

Encourager l'embauche par la "facilit" de licencier ou "moduler" peut sembler absurde et une rgression sociale. Mais voila, a encourage aussi la cration d'entreprises, les investissements (banques, actionnaires, capitaux trangers,...), la cration de nouveaux ples d'activit et de R&D car on a moins peur des difficults  venir. Reste  trouver l'quilibre pour viter les abus avec ces outils.

Une bote ne te reprochera jamais d'avoir t licenci conomiquement. Ce n'est pas un frein  l'embauche. Donc, en toute logique, si la bote a moins peur d'embaucher et de subir des crises, elle sera plus dispose  t'embaucher, car elle aura aussi moins peur d'largir son activit. Mcaniquement, il y aurait plus d'embauches en CDI, ce qui ouvre des possibilits aux crdits et logements pour les employs.

Rappelons enfin que chaque entreprise qui embauche a  payer lURSSAF, des cotisations sociales, qu'une bonne activit fait fonctionner la TVA. Bref, tout a, c'est pour l'Etat. a lui permet d'ponger ses dettes, et d'avoir des marges de manuvre pour pondre des lois, sympas cette fois-ci, et amliorer les services publics.

Dernire chose, ce n'est pas une loi pour les entreprises du CAC 40, mais plus rserve aux PME.

Je tire tout a de la logique, et de l'exprience d'infirmire librale en association de ma sur, qui se rvle au final plus pauvre et prcaire qu'un salari, et qui a eu un mal de chien a virer une personne qui non seulement ne glandait rien, mais provoquait la perte de patients et donnait des plannings qui l'arrangeait (mais pas les autres). URSSAF, cotisations, impts, paiement d'une caisse prive de retraite qui ne lui rapporterait qu'une retraite misrable (600 par mois), donc pargne, voil qui au final finit par rendre un petit patron plus pauvre et prcaire qu'un salari.

----------


## Chauve souris

Je vois qu'il y a toujours des nes pour avancer quand on agite la carotte de "_l'emploi_" devant eux. Or ce n'est pas "_l'emploi_" qui cre la production, mais la production qui cre l'emploi. Cessez donc de patauger dans l'idologie ! Rappel "_L'idalisme est processus faux par lequel le penseur interprte le monde en fonction des ides alors qu'il faudrait interprter les ides en fonction du monde_" (Friedrich Engels)

Idem pour les "_bouh, c'est vilain de dire que c'est un complot_". Que donne Larousse comme dfinition du complot :



> Atteinte aux intrts fondamentaux de la nation.
> Rsolution concerte de commettre un attentat et matrialise par un ou plusieurs actes.
> Par extension, projet plus ou moins rprhensible d'une action mene en commun et secrtement.


Je crois qu'il faut tre exceptionnellement naf pour croire que cette Europe fonde, entre autres, par un membre de la CIA et un ancien conomiste du Reich hitlrien, viserait au dveloppement harmonieux et  la synergie des conomies des pays europens. C'est exactement le contraire qui se passe ! 

Tous les pays qui avaient une conomie autonome ont perdu cette autonomie et plongent, avec l'aide de banques multinationales, dans un dficit sans fin, tout comme  les "_fondos buitres_" des argentins. Car l'Argentine aussi a une capacit de production qui embterait bien les autoproclams seigneurs du monde.

L'Europe n'est donc qu'un outil institutionnel parmi d'autres pour arriver au fins dernires de l'empire ricain : supprimer toute concurrence  leur toute puissance conomique.

Quel est donc le but de cette "_loi travail_" ? Quelle stupidit serait de croire qu'elle peut crer le moindre job ! En quoi dtruire des contrats de travail serait gnrateur d'iceux ? Le but est de produire de la misre comme c'est le cas depuis que cette Europe a t mise sur pied. Allez donc demander un prt bancaire pour acheter une maison avec un contrat prcaire et mal pay ? Le Titanic s'enfonce, les pauvres sont enferms et condamns  la noyade, seuls les trs riches auront droit aux pniches de sauvetage pour aller rejoindre leurs matres o aller bronzer  Duba.

Les ricains, aprs la trouille qu'avait fichu le mouvement social de mai 68  nos dirigeants, leur avaient suggr quelques mthodes de conditionnement : les sectes religieuses. Ca marche peut-tre chez eux mais en France le fond est athe. Donc flop ! Les revendications rgionalistes. On a vu des militants radicaux sur un "_truc_" qui n'a jamais exist : l'Occitanie. L'unit nationale ayant t faite, en gros, depuis Louis XI cette mthode a fait flop aussi. Par contre elle marche bien en Espagne o les provinces se faisaient la guerre il n'y pas encore si longtemps. Puis les ricains ont eu cette ide de gnie : les ghettos raciaux. Rien de tel que d'entasser dans les quartiers populaires des ethnies incompatibles pour dtruire toute vellit de rvolte ou de mouvements sociaux. Giscard et Chirac se sont jets l-dessus (le fameux "_regroupement familial_"). Ainsi, dans le 13e arrondissement de Paris que je connais bien car j'y ai pass ma premire vingtaine d'annes, on a implant un vritable Chinatown ainsi que dans le 20e arrondissement qui taient, comme par hasard, les arrondissements "gauchistes" et insoumis de Paris.

Et puis ne trouvez-vous pas srieusement suspect, dans le mme temps que la '_loi travail_", de faire subitement dfiler les hordes islamiques en Europe ? Les mmes gogos vont nous dire, contre toute vidence, que c'est pour les merveilleux emplois que leur prsence seule va crer. Pendant que les Daesh et autres rigolent qu'on fasse rentrer en masse des renards dans le poulailler et, pour pasticher Guevarra, ils pourront dclarer "_Crer 2, 3, plusieurs Bataclan et Orlando, voil le mot d'ordre !_"

Ne pas oublier que ces islamistes sont des pantins crs de toutes pices par l'administration US et, tout particulirement, par la famille Bush. Ils sont incontrlables et c'est ce qui est voulu. Ils apportent suffisamment de terreur dans le monde pour que les petits moutons viennent bler qu'il leur faut "_plus de scurit_" donc plus de "_patriot act_" et plus de lois rpressives sur les liberts et plus de contrle social. D'ailleurs il ne se passe pas une semaine sans qu'un chroniqueur actualits de developpez.com vienne nous rapporter un projet ou une directive liberticide.

----------


## fmjrey

En matire de lgislation il n'y a plus grand chose que nos gouvernements soit capable de faire sans que cela n'entre dans les domaines ou nous sommes tenu d'appliquer les directives ou les Grandes Orientations Politiques et conomiques dictes par Bruxelles.
La loi Travail en fait parti mais rares sont ceux qui en parlent ouvertement, cela ferait trop tache d'huile sur l'Europe et son image en pleine priode de referendum en Angleterre.

A ce sujet japprcie beaucoup lhonntet de Franois Asselineau qui produit toujours des analyses remarquables.
Haut fonctionnaire, il connat bien le dessous des cartes, et comme il n'a plus peur de dire ce qui est, il est "mis au placard" parce qu'il drange beaucoup.
Probablement un des salaires de fonctionnaires des plus mrits.

Sur ce sujet de la loi Travail, par exemple:
http://www.upr.fr/actualite/apres-9-...-loi-el-khomri
http://www.upr.fr/actualite/le-proje...ion-europeenne
http://www.upr.fr/entretiens-actualite-upr/32576

----------


## ManusDei

Analyses qui sont brillantes... parce qu'il n'y a aucun contradicteur, et que ses fans ne prennent pas le temps de vrifier les sources.

----------


## Zirak

> Je crois qu'il faut tre exceptionnellement naf pour croire que cette Europe fonde, entre autres, par un membre de la CIA et un ancien conomiste du Reich hitlrien, viserait au dveloppement harmonieux et  la synergie des conomies des pays europens. C'est exactement le contraire qui se passe !


Alors sur certains de tes prcdents message, j'tais plus ou moins d'accord, mais alors l, en nous ressortant la mme soupe que l'UPR, tu viens de perdre tout crdibilit...  ::aie:: 


@fmjrey : toi tu n'auras mme pas eu le temps de la gagner la crdibilit.


Si vous voulez causer UPR merci d'aller dans le fil ddi  cet effet dans le forum politique, a fera des copains  deuche, mais merci de ne pas venir faire de la propagande sur les autres fils, jusqu'ici, on avait russi  garder cette discussion hors des "batailles de partis".

----------


## Mat.M

> Et la France serait manipule par Merkel ?


malheureusement ma remarque n'a pas du tout t comprise.
je n'ai jamais cris que la France tait manipule par Merkel n'cris pas n'importe quoi merci
Prends le temps de rflchir un peu renseignes-toi sur la balance commerciale de l'Allemagne et tu finiras par comprendre




> Non, l'UE ne fait qu'avaliser une politique qui est un consensus entre les principales puissances et entre le poids des diffrents secteurs conomiques. Voir en terme de pays, c'est masquer cela.


consensus, foutaises ! Quelle navet...

Tout ce que veut faire l'Allemagne c'est dvelopper sa suprmatie conomique rien de plus et asservir les autres pays europens en vue d'affermir sa suprmatie.
L'Allemagne c'est la plus grande puissance conomique et capitaliste d'Europe si c'est pas celle du monde car contrairement  la Chine et aux USA c'est une conomie trs stable, qui ne fait pas flamber ses finances  dans des start-ups de la net-conomie...et dans des rond-points municipaux comme il y a en France  ::mrgreen::

----------


## herdans

Bonjour,
On s'aligne sur l'Europe pour les lois du travail? Ok, mais on s'aligne aussi sur le Luxembourg pour les salaires svp. L'conomie est pas mal l-bas, inspirons-nous des meilleurs. Ah oui pour la lutte anti-corruption, adoptons les modles Allemand et Nordique, tolrance zro. Faisons comme les meilleurs d'Europe, mais dans tous les domaines. Tiens du coup nos politocards d'lite vont tre moins enthousiastes.

Et l'Europe a bon dos, si nos gouvernements sont pas d'accord avec le diktat europen, et ont une once de courage politique et de dtermination, ils peuvent demander  sortir de l'Europe...

----------


## Pascaltech

> "Ils se savaient perdus, alors ils n'avaient pas d'autre choix que de continuer leur politique car pendant le temps qu'ils taient en place, ils maintenaient leurs situations".


A propos de la chute du dernier empire chinois, citation de mmoire, dans "De la Chine" par Alain Peyrefitte, je crois galement.

----------


## Grogro

Puisqu'on parle ici de l'alignement forc - et suicidaire - sur les choix macroconomique de l'Allemagne, voici un article qui parle de dmographie (souvent LE grand tabou dans les analyses co et dans les mdias franais)  lire attentivement : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/g...s-2730632.html

La natalit de la France se maintient quand celle de l'Allemagne s'effondre violemment (il faut dire que les politiques de la petite enfance sont plutt bien fonctionnelles en France, et sont absolument dsastreuses en Allemagne). L'article omet videmment de prciser que ce surcrot de natalit en France est simplement le rsultat de dcennies d'immigration massive (et choisie accessoirement). Le diffrentiel de chmage entre la France et l'Allemagne est entirement le fait de la dmographie. A noter que les jeunes actifs franais sont bien plus diplms que nos voisins, d'o nos problmes de surqualification. 

Et je pense que les nationalistes allemands  la Wolfgang Schauble, obsds par la France et dsirant l'anantissement de son conomie, sont pleinement conscients de ces statistiques.

----------


## Pascaltech

Bien dit Grogro.

Les mdias d'aujourd'hui, tel que par le pass, ne disent que ce qui les arrangent ou arrange ceux qui les nourissent : "C'est celui qui paie l'orchestre qui choisit la musique".

C'est l'accs  la nationalit franaise par la naissance qui pousse la natalit, c'est l'ancrage au territoire pour les personnes en situation irrgulire. Ce n'est pas un mdia qui vous le dira, c'est nausabond de dire cela.

"La forte natalit franaise" se gargarisent les mdias, comme ils se gargarisaient il y a 20 ans de " La France terre d'accueil" avec fiert. Cela me rapelle que c'tait l'poque de l'chouage des navires sur les plages mditerranennes pour les navires affrts depuis Chypre.

Et qu'est que nos politiques ont dcid pour remercier les chypriotes ? L'intgration  l'Europe; "bienvenus !!"  ::lol::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Si vous voulez causer UPR merci d'aller dans le fil ddi  cet effet dans le forum politique, a fera des copains  deuche, mais merci de ne pas venir faire de la propagande sur les autres fils, jusqu'ici, on avait russi  garder cette discussion hors des "batailles de partis".


Quitte  renvoyer sur un autre sujet, donnes le lien, a sera plus efficace. {^_^}
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d14...it-bonne-idee/

----------


## LSMetag

> Bonjour,
> On s'aligne sur l'Europe pour les lois du travail? Ok, mais on s'aligne aussi sur le Luxembourg pour les salaires svp. L'conomie est pas mal l-bas, inspirons-nous des meilleurs. Ah oui pour la lutte anti-corruption, adoptons les modles Allemand et Nordique, tolrance zro. Faisons comme les meilleurs d'Europe, mais dans tous les domaines. Tiens du coup nos politocards d'lite vont tre moins enthousiastes.
> 
> Et l'Europe a bon dos, si nos gouvernements sont pas d'accord avec le diktat europen, et ont une once de courage politique et de dtermination, ils peuvent demander  sortir de l'Europe...


Moi je suis tout  fait d'accord qu'il y ait une harmonisation Europenne, mais lie  une vritable lgislation Europenne, sur les aspects conomiques et judiciaires. Oui pour l'conomie, mais aussi pour l'exemplarit comme dans les pays Nordiques (qui sont d'ailleurs viables conomiquement soit dit en passant).
Un sur-gouvernement Europens, mais qui gouvernerait l'Europe au sens large, pas l'intrieur des pays qui conserveraient l'essentiel de leur mode de vie.

On va me dire "oui t'es gouvern par Bruxelles". On est Europens ou on ne l'est pas ? Je vois pas de problme si l'Europe est BIEN gouverne et qu'elle laisse des espaces pour chaque pays, pour qu'ils restent matres de leur mode de vie et de leurs particularits. C'est comme le fdralisme Amricain. Quel est le problme si on vit bien et si a permet de la prosprit ? Faut juste que a ne se transforme pas en Diktat. 
Aprs a m'empchera pas de continuer  me protger de l'espionnage de masse avec des logiciels Corens ^^'
Les gens sont si peu intresss par le parlement Europen. Et bien ils devraient s'y intresser plus.

Je souhaite bien du plaisir aux prochains dirigeants s'ils sont Mlanchonistes ou Lepenistes. Moi je m'en moque un peu (on aura srement encore une crise, mais on n'est plus  a prs), si a peut rveiller un peu la population et renouveler la classe politique dans son ensemble.

----------


## LSMetag

> Puisqu'on parle ici de l'alignement forc - et suicidaire - sur les choix macroconomique de l'Allemagne, voici un article qui parle de dmographie (souvent LE grand tabou dans les analyses co et dans les mdias franais)  lire attentivement : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/g...s-2730632.html
> 
> La natalit de la France se maintient quand celle de l'Allemagne s'effondre violemment (il faut dire que les politiques de la petite enfance sont plutt bien fonctionnelles en France, et sont absolument dsastreuses en Allemagne). L'article omet videmment de prciser que ce surcrot de natalit en France est simplement le rsultat de dcennies d'immigration massive (et choisie accessoirement). Le diffrentiel de chmage entre la France et l'Allemagne est entirement le fait de la dmographie. A noter que les jeunes actifs franais sont bien plus diplms que nos voisins, d'o nos problmes de surqualification. 
> 
> Et je pense que les nationalistes allemands  la Wolfgang Schauble, obsds par la France et dsirant l'anantissement de son conomie, sont pleinement conscients de ces statistiques.


Tu proposes quoi ? Qu'on arrte de faire des tudes suprieures si on a le choix, pour accepter de travailler  la chane ?
Le diffrentiel en Allemagne est due au fait qu'ils ont beaucoup moins d'acquis que nous, mais galement beaucoup moins de conflits. Il n'y a pas de SMIC, et rarement un chmage total. Ils utilisent pas mal le chmage partiel, ont un gouvernement d'union nationale, et ont un systme conomique justement fond sur les accords d'entreprises.

Je ne suis pas pour copier l'Allemagne puisqu'il n'y a peut-tre pas de chmage, mais beaucoup de pauvres qui bossent.
Mais ce que j'apprcie, c'est que la "Gauche" et la "Droite" gouvernent ensemble, sans postures politiciennes.
A mes yeux, le chmage partiel combl par un morceau d'Assedics serait mieux que du chmage  plein temps. Ca librerait les caisses de l'Etat, tu continuerais de faire la dmarche d'aller travailler, et quand l'entreprise irait mieux, tu pourrais prtendre  un poste  temps plein.

----------


## Pascaltech

> Je souhaite bien du plaisir aux prochains dirigeants s'ils sont Mlanchonistes ou Lepenistes. Moi je m'en moque un peu (on aura srement encore une crise, mais on n'est plus  a prs), si a peut rveiller un peu la population et renouveler la classe politique dans son ensemble.


LSMetag, toujours gal  lui-mme, provocateur, sado-masochiste, ou simplement convaicu, va savoir ?




> ... si a peut rveiller un peu la population et renouveler la classe politique dans son ensemble.


 sauf ???


Desol, messieurs, je vous laisse, il y a mche !!! A demain.

----------


## LSMetag

> LSMetag, toujours gal  lui-mme, provocateur, sado-masochiste, ou simplement convaicu, va savoir ?


Y a un peu des 3 ^^. C'est comme quand je disais que si j'tais HOLLANDE j'aurais dj dissout l'assemble au point o j'en tais. Ca aurait peut-tre runie la gauche, face  une droite dure. Les gens gesticulent et critiquent jusqu' ce qu'ils exprimentent la dure ralit des choses.

Ben l c'est pareil. Votez LePen ou Mlanchon. Je vous regarderai depuis le Canada, la main sur le coeur ^^

----------


## chinagirl

Je n'ai pas lu tous les commentaires.
Juste pour dire qu'un seul parti dnonce les dangers de l'UE depuis des annes et videmment la loi travail qui n'est que l'application des GOPE : Grandes Orientation Politiques et Economiques fixes par l'UE et qui ont un caractre contraignant.
Vous trouverez plus d'informations sur cette page http://www.upr.fr/actualite/apres-9-...-loi-el-khomri
Vous dcouvrirez aussi la consquence qu'il faut en tirer.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ben l c'est pareil. Votez LePen ou Mlanchon. Je vous regarderai depuis le Canada, la main sur le coeur ^^


Ou pas, historiquement prendre des dcisions incenc peut nous sauver, ou bien nous perde.
Troll: D'une certaine manire hitler nous  sauv de la crise conomique  ::aie:: 

Si marine Lepen dcidait de construire des bunker tous le long de la mditerran sa pourrais relanc l'conomie avec une politique de grand travaux. On pourrais mme faire comme en Roumanie, pour vider les prisons ils prennent les prisonnier pour poser des barbels le long de la frontire.


Quand je vois le temps que prends l'UE pour traiter des problmes basiques, j'ai hte dtre  2050 quand le niveau de la mer aura mont que Paris deviendra Venise et que des milliards de rfugies serons  nos portes. Que y'aura plus de charbon/ptrole et que lAllemagne retournera au Nuclaire seul nergie pouvant rpondre  nos besoin actuellement.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ou pas, historiquement prendre des dcisions incenc peut nous sauver, ou bien nous perde.
> Troll: D'une certaine manire hitler nous  sauv de la crise conomique 
> 
> Si marine Lepen dcidait de construire des bunker tous le long de la mditerran sa pourrais relanc l'conomie avec une politique de grand travaux. On pourrais mme faire comme en Roumanie, pour vider les prisons ils prennent les prisonnier pour poser des barbels le long de la frontire.


Je pense  la mme chose. Mais on dirait que les gens n'apprennent jamais. Le proverbe "tout n'est qu'ternel recommencement" commence  me sembler vrai.
Hitler a t lu dmocratiquement en 1933, pendant la crise de 1929, o il promettait l'indpendance des marchs financiers et le plein emploi. Et pourtant il avait fait de la taule,  la tte d'un coup d'Etat rat, et prcdemment de groupuscules violents.

Et l, j'ai l'impression qu'on est presque repartis pour un tour. Si on a cr l'Europe, c'est pour qu'une 3me guerre mondiale ne se produise pas. Mais les gens veulent la quitter, voil.

Assumez vos choix. Je ferai en sorte de pas tre l. Mais au moins, plus tard, vous aurez appris, jusqu' la prochaine fois.

Au passage moi aussi j'en ai marre du ptrole, vivement qu'il n'y en ai plus, pour qu'on pollue moins, pour ne plus dpendre de pays douteux (vous avez dit Syrie et Quatar ?), qu'on arrte d'tre le seul pays  utiliser du Diesel pour ses voitures, ainsi que les lobbies.
Vivement la gnralisation de la voiture lectrique. Mme si les centrales nuclaires sont bloques, on pourra toujours crer notre carburant de diverses faons. Y a aussi la voiture a hydrogne qui voit le jour (le carburant c'est l"eau et a fonctionne  l'lectrolyse).

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et l, j'ai l'impression qu'on est presque repartis pour un tour. Si on a cr l'Europe, c'est pour qu'une 3me guerre mondiale ne se produise pas. Mais les gens veulent la quitter, voil.
> Assumez vos choix. Je ferai en sorte de pas tre l. Mais au moins, plus tard, vous aurez appris, jusqu' la prochaine fois.


Les gens veulent quitter l'union europenne mais d'un point de vue conomique et politique migratoire uniquement, je connais personnes qui soient contre une alliance militaire Europenne (pas  ma connaissance en tous cas ?)

----------


## LSMetag

> Non les gens veulent quitter l'union europenne mais d'un point de vue conomique et politique migratoire uniquement, je connais personnes qui soient contre une alliance militaire Europenne.


Je sais, mais c'est comme demander le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire. Tu crois qu'en quittant l'Europe tu ne quitteras pas aussi ce qui t'arranges ?

L'Europe dira "tu nous laisses tomber, notre conomie en patie. Alors dmerde toi tout seul pour la suite." On est co-fondateurs de l'Europe, avec l'Allemagne, ce pays  la fois exemple pour certains et repoussoir pour les autres.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je sais, mais c'est comme demander le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire. Tu crois qu'en quittant l'Europe tu ne quitteras pas aussi ce qui t'arranges ?
> L'Europe dira tu nous laisses tomber, notre conomie en patie. Alors dmerde toi tout seul pour la suite.


L'union europenne n'impose pas l'euro ni l'espace shegen, les royaume Unis en sont un belle exemple.

Je suis pas un expert en conomie mais j'ai jamais compris lintrt d'essayer d'avoir une conomie/monnaie unifis avec des pays trs diffrent (France Roumanie par exemple), une monnaie unique entre l'allemagne et la france oui j'y vois un sens mais avec les pays ex-sovitiques, qui ont conomie trs diffrente de la notre, sa n'a pas de sens pour moi.

C'est comme mettre Cuba au $ amricain.

----------


## Zirak

> L'union europenne n'impose pas l'euro ni l'espace shegen, les royaume Unis en sont un belle exemple.


Nan, c'est un cas exceptionnel, ils ont ngoci a au dbut au moment de leur entre, mais depuis, tous les nouveaux pays sont obligs d'adhrer au moins  l'euro il me semble (Schengen je ne sais pas).

----------


## yento

> Le diffrentiel de chmage entre la France et l'Allemagne est entirement le fait de la dmographie. A noter que les jeunes actifs franais sont bien plus diplms que nos voisins, d'o nos problmes de surqualification.


C'est la construction franaise qui oblige  la surqualification. Le diplome minimum pour plein de choses est au minimum un bac+5.
La spcificit francaise oblige a faire 2 ans inutiles (comprendre: "la prpa") ou les lves napprennent aucune qualification utiles & vendables.  Alternativement, il y a la possibilit de faire un DUT (2 ans) pour mais c'est trop court pour tre reconnu et tout le monde est oblig de continuer (> 80%) pour esprer dcrocher quoi que ce soit. La suite est ncessairement 3 ans supplmentaire qui mne a bac +5. Le fameux master!
Au milieu de ce bordel il y a la license (bac+3) qui est carrment ignore et hors parcours selon les domaines. (les coles d'ing, de commerces, et autres intgrent au bac+2, quasiment zro passerelle depuis un bac +3).

A l'tranger USA, UK, et une bonne partie de l'Europe. Il y a le bachelor (3 ou 4 ans -quivalent d'une license-) qui est poursuivi par un master (+1 ou 2 ans). Le premier niveau d'tudes existe dans la plupart des domaines, et est reconnu et permet de trouver un job (plus ou moins facilement). Le master est une spcialisation supplmentaire qui n'est pas obligatoire.
[p.s. il y a aussi une tripot d'autres formations alternatives < 3 ans comme en France mais l n'est pas le sujet.)

*En ignorant la tripot de diplomes intermdiaires (qui reprsentent peut etre la majorit des diploms, mais pas la majorit de ce qui est reconnu par les employeurs), la France est en fait un pays qui fabrique du bac+5  la pelle -by design-.*

Les accords europens (dit LMD license-master-doctorat) taient censs prvoir un systme unifi en Europe. En pratique a permet d'obtenir les quivalences quand on atteint les bons paliers, mais la continuit des tudes franaise n'y correspond pas du tout.

----------


## herdans

> Les gens sont si peu intresss par le parlement Europen. Et bien ils devraient s'y intresser plus


Heu, si on s'y est intress, on a mme donn notre avis : lors du rfrendum, on a dit "non" au trait. Et nos valeureux dputs se sont empresss de traduire notre "non" par un "oui"...  Ah oui voici l'explication de ce truchement : le texte tait trop compliqu, le citoyen de base pouvait pas comprendre. On a pas fait assez pdagogie pour ces illettrs de citoyens lambda de base. Toi voter oui! Shut up and take  give your money.




> Je souhaite bien du plaisir aux prochains dirigeants s'ils sont Mlanchonistes ou Lepenistes. Moi je m'en moque un peu (on aura srement encore une crise, mais on n'est plus  a prs), si a peut rveiller un peu la population et renouveler la classe politique dans son ensemble.


Vu ce que nos "lites" ont fait du pays, je vois difficilement comment a pourrait tre pire... On remarquera que ceux qui ont russi  ruiner le pays, n'ont pas eu suffisamment de bon sens pour se ruiner eux-mme. Des fois, la logique terre--terre du peuple bat  plat de couture, la gnreuse (facile avec l'argent des autres) hypercomptence philosophico-stratgico-administrative pleine de moi-je-sais-mieux-que-tout-le-monde-parce-que-j'ai-fait-des-tudes de notre lite.

----------


## Lyons

> (...)


Je suis assez d'accord avec les points que tu mentionnes. Quelqu'un une fois a dcid que l'conomie franaise serait une conomie de services sauf que maintenant on se rend compte que la production de services ne fait pas tourner un pays o personne n'en a besoin  ::aie::  Faudrait pas oublier que la production relle de richesse vient des secteurs primaires et secondaires.
videmment les problmes de formation en dcoulent (un bac ne vaut rien en France car tout le monde est vou aux tudes alors qu'en Allemange o une part importante des jeunes s'oriente ds le collge vers un apprentissage, la "Abitur" est dj une certaine preuve d'affinit pour les tudes) (par analogie ce raisonnement est valable pour les diplmes post-bac). 

D'ailleurs pour revenir sur la remarque de Grogro :
Un niveau de formation plus lev ne prouve rien, hormis dans ce cas une dconnexion totale entre la monde de la formation et le monde du travail. On fait quoi avec 50 ingnieurs si y'a personne pour construire leur produit derrire, puis pour l'acheter ? Le moteur de toute conomie (qui se porte bien) est l'industrie, et la "voie royale" pour entrer dans l'industrie c'est l'apprentissage.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Alors sur certains de tes prcdents message, j'tais plus ou moins d'accord, mais alors l, en nous ressortant la mme soupe que l'UPR, tu viens de perdre tout crdibilit...


1. Robert Schuman agent de la CIA se trouve dans les documents dclassifis
2. L'conomiste du Reich, dsol, j'ai oubli son nom, il a mme une salle ddie  son nom au sige de l'Europe  Bruxelles.

----------


## Zirak

> 1. Robert Schuman agent de la CIA se trouve dans les documents dclassifis
> 2. L'conomiste du Reich, dsol, j'ai oubli son nom, il a mme une salle ddie  son nom au sige de l'Europe  Bruxelles.


Pas la peine de me refaire le topo, on a dj dmontr point par point que 95% du blabla de l'UPR n'avait pas de preuves concrtes, et qu'ils s'agissait dans la plupart des cas, de rapports de causalits dduits  partir de rien.


PS: si tu parles de Hallstein, et oui, il tait juriste du Reich, puisque toute l'Allemagne tait dirig par le Reich, et que le BNSDJ tait l'association des juristes allemands, qui rassemblait TOUS les juristes allemands. Idem pour la NSLB et les profs. 

Et oui, en tant que juriste, ET prof, il faisait parti des deux.


Je vais te faire la mme qu' deuche :


La France est dirige par Hollande, donc tous les Franais sont socialistes ? 

La France est dirige par Hollande, donc tous les fonctionnaires sont socialistes ? 


Donc non, tous les Allemands n'tait pas nazi, et donc non, jusqu' prsent, l'UPR (enfin deuche), n'a pas russi  trouver une seule preuve de ce qu'Asselineau avance,  part des textes  partir desquels il dduit que, sans que cela ne soit explicitement dit, ou insinu, et donc non, l'UE n'est pas une construction des nazis de la CIA (d'ailleurs faudrait savoir, c'est les nazis ou la CIA, a dpend des jours ?). 

La plupart des Allemands ont eu le choix entre travailler pour le IIIme Reich, ou se faire tuer pour traitrise / refus de servir, cela ne signifie pas que tout ceux qui ont accept pour garder la vie, taient en accord avec ce que prnait les nazis...


Et mme si c'tait le cas (qu'Hallstein soit un vrai nazi), tout le monde (enfin, les gens saints d'esprits), s'en moquent, car l'important n'est pas qui a eu l'ide, mais ce qu'on en fait. Ce n'est pas le concept d'une Union Europenne qui est mauvais, mais la faon dont on l'a construite. Aprs que cela soit Hallstein, De Gaulle, Attila, Vercingtorix ou Jsus qui ait eu l'ide, cela ne change rien.

----------


## Aeson

En voila qui se reveille. Il vous a fallu du temp pour comprendre quand meme.....

----------


## Invit

> Au passage moi aussi j'en ai marre du ptrole, vivement qu'il n'y en ai plus, pour qu'on pollue moins, pour ne plus dpendre de pays douteux (vous avez dit Syrie et Quatar ?), qu'on arrte d'tre le seul pays  utiliser du Diesel pour ses voitures, ainsi que les lobbies.
> Vivement la gnralisation de la voiture lectrique. Mme si les centrales nuclaires sont bloques, on pourra toujours crer notre carburant de diverses faons. Y a aussi la voiture a hydrogne qui voit le jour (le carburant c'est l"eau et a fonctionne  l'lectrolyse).


C'est pas prs d'arriver : http://www.irefeurope.org/content/la...9aura-pas-lieu ou encore http://www.karmapolis.be/pipeline/petrole.html (moins objectif que le premier lien, mais les informations fournies sont vrifiables).
Je m'tais intress  la question suite  une confrence sur l'Afrique du Nord. L'intervenant expliquait certains points qui se retrouvent dans le deuxime lien notamment :



> Dans un premier temps, la production de ptrole y est reprsente comme exponentielle, facile et rentable, pour ensuite atteindre un maximum -le pic- qui correspond au stade o la moiti des rserves rcuprables[2] a t produite. Une fois le pic franchi, la poche souterraine se vide progressivement; il faut forer plus profondment, ce qui ncessite une plus grande consommation d'nergie et davantage d'outillage et rend par consquent le ptrole moins rentable et plus cher.


Donc, on compte sur le fait qu'on prfrera passer aux nergies renouvelables plutt que d'investir dans le puisage des 50 % des rserves restantes (sans compter les nouveaux puits). Uthopique.
On ne peut mme plus compter sur la crise du ptrole  ::roll::

----------


## LSMetag

> L'union europenne n'impose pas l'euro ni l'espace shegen, les royaume Unis en sont un belle exemple.
> 
> Je suis pas un expert en conomie mais j'ai jamais compris lintrt d'essayer d'avoir une conomie/monnaie unifis avec des pays trs diffrent (France Roumanie par exemple), une monnaie unique entre l'allemagne et la france oui j'y vois un sens mais avec les pays ex-sovitiques, qui ont conomie trs diffrente de la notre, sa n'a pas de sens pour moi.
> 
> C'est comme mettre Cuba au $ amricain.


Totalement d'accord. L'UE et l'Euro, c'est une bonne ide  la base. Mais a s'est construit n'importe comment. Car on a accept tout le monde, dont des pays qui n'ont pas du tout la mme "culture" que nous.

La Chine et la Russie sont toujours en dfiance envers l'Ouest de l'Europe et instaure toujours leur vto pour tout. Ils sont peut-tre l pour tre controlls militairement, et qu'ils apportent  l'conomie mais voila. Maintenant on veut faire entrer la Turquie, qui a des liens ambigus avec Daesh, et qui n'est pas une dmocratie, ni un pays Lac.

Juste les pays d'Europe de l'Ouest auraient suffit et a se serait mieux pass.

----------


## macslan

> Totalement d'accord. L'UE et l'Euro, c'est une bonne ide  la base. Mais a s'est construit n'importe comment. Car on a accept tout le monde, dont des pays qui n'ont pas du tout la mme "culture" que nous.


Mais qu'entends-tu par culture

----------


## ed73170

> Au passage moi aussi j'en ai marre du ptrole, vivement qu'il n'y en ai plus, pour qu'on pollue moins, pour ne plus dpendre de pays douteux (vous avez dit Syrie et Quatar ?), qu'on arrte d'tre le seul pays  utiliser du Diesel pour ses voitures, ainsi que les lobbies.
> Vivement la gnralisation de la voiture lectrique. Mme si les centrales nuclaires sont bloques, on pourra toujours crer notre carburant de diverses faons. Y a aussi la voiture a hydrogne qui voit le jour (le carburant c'est l"eau et a fonctionne  l'lectrolyse).


Et elles rouleront sur quoi tes voitures lectriques ? N'oublie pas que le bitume bien lisse de nos routes et autoroutes provient essentiellement du ptrole. Alors, quand il n'y aura plus de ptrole on n'aura pas besoin de voitures lectriques car il n'y a aura plus de routes  partir du moment o les existantes seront suffisamment dgrades pour empcher toute circulation. Les humains de cette poque reviendront probablement  la traction hippomobile sur des chemins de terre.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Les gens veulent quitter l'union europenne mais d'un point de vue conomique et politique migratoire uniquement, je connais personnes qui soient contre une alliance militaire Europenne (pas  ma connaissance en tous cas ?)


huuum, tu veux dire plutt tout le monde est contre? T'as l'impression qu'il y a une "arme europnne" ? Ce qui s'en rapproche le plus c'est l'OTAN (et a n'a rien a voir avec l'UE), et encore chaque pays  sa propre arme, et l'OTAN ne fait qu'harmoniser certains matriels et protocols de com'...
Et surtout a blablate.

Les russes parlent de l'OTAN (NATO en Anglais) : No Action, Talk Only. C'est pas pour rien!

Il nous a fallu de Gaulle et la bombe atomique pour en sortir et Sarko pour y revennir perdre son pognon en cotis' inutiles!

----------


## RyzenOC

> Au passage moi aussi j'en ai marre du ptrole, vivement qu'il n'y en ai plus, pour qu'on pollue moins, pour ne plus dpendre de pays douteux (vous avez dit Syrie et Quatar ?), qu'on arrte d'tre le seul pays  utiliser du Diesel pour ses voitures, ainsi que les lobbies.
> Vivement la gnralisation de la voiture lectrique. Mme si les centrales nuclaires sont bloques, on pourra toujours crer notre carburant de diverses faons. Y a aussi la voiture a hydrogne qui voit le jour (le carburant c'est l"eau et a fonctionne  l'lectrolyse).


Trouve moi une nergie propre capable de rpondre ne seraisse  nos besoin actuel (qui ne font qu'augmtenter).

Les "colos" avec leurs voitures Electrique, ils devraient se renseigner avec quoi on produit llectricit (nuclaire, charbon, ptrole, gaz)
Et lAllemagne ?  c'est probablement le pays le plus hypocrite, ils sont fier de pas avoir de centrale nuclaire, sauf qu'ils achte du courant aux pays voisin tournant au nuclaire.

L'hydrogene, pareil faut la produire, pour la produire faut de l'lectricit et pour faire beaucoup d'electricit, faut du nuclaire. Les oliennes et les barrages sa ne seras jamais suffisant, les centrales solaire dans les dserts oui peut tre ?

Sinon reste le projet Europen Iter porteur despoirs, nergie quasi infinie, pas cher, propre (sa ne rejette pas de dchet radio actif) et sans risque (la fusion nuclaire n'est pas dangereuse contrairement  la fission).




> huuum, tu veux dire plutt tout le monde est contre?


Non, je parlais de ceux qui tait contre uniquement, il le sont uniquement  cause de l'euro et des flux migratoires hors contrle. J'insiste sur le hors contrle, car personne ne se plein du libre passage entre le France et la Belgique, par contre entre lAfrique du nord et les les grec/italiennes sa fait plus dbat. C'est globalement les seuls remarques que souligne les eurosceptiques.




> T'as l'impression qu'il y a une "arme europnne" ?


Non, mais si j'ai bonne mmoire si un pays de l'UE se fait attaquer les autres doivent l'aider, principe d'une alliance.

Meme si en vrai, si la Russie envahissait les pays Balte, je sais pas si on bougera le petit doigt. Mais je pense pas que poutine soit assez fou pour tenter le coup.




> Mme si les centrales nuclaires sont bloques, on pourra toujours crer notre carburant de diverses faons.


j'ai pas compris, tu parle de lthanol ? qu'on peut produire avec un champ de mais/soja ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Non, je parlais de ceux qui tait contre uniquement, il le sont uniquement  cause de l'euro et des flux migratoires hors contrle. J'insiste sur le hors contrle, car personne ne se plein du libre passage entre le France et la Belgique, par contre entre lAfrique du nord et les les grec/italiennes sa fait plus dbat.


Ta phrase ne disait pas a  :;): 





> Non, mais si j'ai bonne mmoire si un pays de l'UE se fait attaquer les autres doivent l'aider, principe d'une alliance.


Pas besoin d'tre dans l'UE ou mme dans l'OTAN pour tre alli. D'ailleurs, les alliances sont plutt mme dangereuse, Cf. la premire guerre mondiale. 


Donc si on en revient  l'ide de dpart, Non, l'UE n'implique rien du tout niveau militaire.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Pas besoin d'tre dans l'UE ou mme dans l'OTAN pour tre alli. D'ailleurs, les alliances sont plutt mme dangereuse, Cf. la premire guerre mondiale.


Avec l'ue sa fait juste 40ans que y'a pas eu de guerre dans le continent, c'est un record.

----------


## Grogro

> Tu proposes quoi ? Qu'on arrte de faire des tudes suprieures si on a le choix, pour accepter de travailler  la chane ?
> Le diffrentiel en Allemagne est due au fait qu'ils ont beaucoup moins d'acquis que nous, mais galement beaucoup moins de conflits. Il n'y a pas de SMIC, et rarement un chmage total. Ils utilisent pas mal le chmage partiel, ont un gouvernement d'union nationale, et ont un systme conomique justement fond sur les accords d'entreprises.
> 
> Je ne suis pas pour copier l'Allemagne puisqu'il n'y a peut-tre pas de chmage, mais beaucoup de pauvres qui bossent.
> Mais ce que j'apprcie, c'est que la "Gauche" et la "Droite" gouvernent ensemble, sans postures politiciennes.
> A mes yeux, le chmage partiel combl par un morceau d'Assedics serait mieux que du chmage  plein temps. Ca librerait les caisses de l'Etat, tu continuerais de faire la dmarche d'aller travailler, et quand l'entreprise irait mieux, tu pourrais prtendre  un poste  temps plein.


Lis l'article en entier et tu comprendras. Il y a souvent un mur d'incomprhension quand on parle de dmographie en France, c'est pourtant fondamental (edit : les -3 sur mon prcdent post montre  quel point le tabou est ancr en France  ::aie:: ). 

Le "mal franais" rsulte de choix macro-conomiques dsastreux depuis une trentaine d'annes, bien avant que la commission europenne ne tente d'aligner tout le continent de force sur les lois Hartz. On a fait ce qu'on a appel la politique de l'offre, et en dehors d'une parenthse un peu keynsienne sous Sarkozy au dbut de la crise, on a fait que a depuis. Notamment des dcennies de rductions de charges sur les bas salaires (ce qui ne suffit jamais aux pleureuses du MEDEF), ce qui a eu de nombreux effets pervers sans jamais crer le moindre emploi. Des baisses de charges universelles auraient t prfrables. 

Second point, l'Allemagne a fait le choix de niquer sa demande intrieure pour produire  bas cot. Cela prserve certains emplois au dtriment de ses partenaires conomiques. Mais l'Allemagne a surtout un principe de cogestion des entreprises qui va  l'encontre de la doctrine anglo-saxonne (seul les propritaires du capital sont lgitimes pour gouverner) : http://www.alternatives-economiques....633_61141.html
Ca marche parce qu'ils ont un patronat et des syndicats plus intelligents qu'en France, et surtout des syndicats bien plus lgitimes et bien plus puissants. Ils ont ainsi prserv leur industrie quand en France, le patronat a dlocalis et externalis en masse, sciant ainsi la branche sur laquelle ils taient assis. On a oubli qu'en France un emploi industriel engendre 10 emplois indirectement. 

Pour le chmage partiel, c'est une faon de trancher le nud gordien (une approche non orthodoxe). Tu n'es pas le premier  y penser et je pense que, bien encadr (car tu te doutes le patronat se ruera dans la brche pour faire raquer Maman Etat tout en hurlant aux dpenses publiques dans leur mdias aux ordres), cela donnera des rsultats tangibles. On pourrait aussi moduler le SMIC, en partant de la constatation que le salaire minimum est trop lev dans la France priphrique, et trop bas  Paris. Ce serait une incitation  dconcentrer les bassin d'emplois.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Ca m'agace le titre "LEurope aurait-elle impos la loi Travail  la France ? ".

En premier lieu on a un gouvernement lu, qui doit dfendre nos intrts  Bruxelles, en principe.
Mais ils sont tous trop lches, pour assumer ce qu'ils ont accepts ou trop mauvais pour nous dfendre. 

Le problme c'est que les gouvernements franais successifs font des concessions pour que l'Europe ne touche pas  la politique agricole commune, qui bnficie surtout  la France.
Aprs ils reviennent  Paris, et ils disent c'est la faute de l'Europe.

A l'origine l'Europe s'tait le march commun 
Le "march", un terme qui parle aux libraux, aux adeptes de la politique de l'offre.
Alors il ne faut pas s'tonner que toutes les dcision   vont dans ce sens.

Concernant la sortie de l'Europe je suis pour.
Cameron ne voulait pas sortir, il voulait plus, comme Tatcher et son chque.
Ils ont toujours  voulus  les avantages sans les inconvnients. Comme beaucoup mais se sont les pires.

S'ils sortent il vont se rendre compte, combien ils 

profitaient de l'Europe.

L'Europe c'est un mlange ou une union libre  27, o  tout le monde se mfie de tous les autres, , et o tout le monde veut bien partager la part des autre mais pas la sienne.
Alors faut pas s'tonner que se soit ingrable

----------


## Aeson

> En premier lieu on a un gouvernement lu, qui doit dfendre nos intrts  Bruxelles, en principe.
> Mais ils sont tous trop lches, pour assumer ce qu'ils ont accepts ou trop mauvais pour nous dfendre.


Le parlement europeen est aussi lu par le peuple de chaque pays. Faut aller voter c'est tous. Le roles des elus qui vont au parlement europeen devient de plus en plus importans

----------


## Mouvii

> Le parlement europeen est aussi lu par le peuple de chaque pays. Faut aller voter c'est tous. Le roles des elus qui vont au parlement europeen devient de plus en plus importans


"Attends, il faut que je rflchisse  qui lire, le plus corrompu ou lextrmiste ... Mmh ... Le choix ne manque pas. Ah gnial il y a une nave juste ici qui pense pouvoir faire un monde tout rose ! Aller je vote pour elle !"

:2 ans plus tard:

"Ah ben elle est corrompue en fait.

Allons voter puisque c'est la dmocratie qui est le mieux. C'est le peuple qui dcide."

J'ai juste l'impression que tout a c'est que du vent, je prfrerais limite un bon Louis XIV ou Napolon, au moins le pays serait fort.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> Le parlement europeen est aussi lu par le peuple de chaque pays. Faut aller voter c'est tous. Le roles des elus qui vont au parlement europeen devient de plus en plus importans




Le problme c'est que les euro-dputs franais sont les moins assidus au parlement europen.
Mme au palais Bourbon, ils sont trs absents.  
Et ils ne semblent pas s'intresser aux question europennes.
Etre euro-dput a leurs assurent un salaire quand ils sont battus en France

Moi si je ne vais pas au travail, on me retire un jour de paie.

Nos politiques franais ont pris l'habitude d'tre payer  ne pas tre prsents.

Je vote, mais avec de moins en moins de convictions.
Et pourtant pour moi c'est un  devoir.

Je ne crois pas que la solution  nons problmes viendra de la sphre politique.

----------


## Aeson

> J'ai juste l'impression que tout a c'est que du vent, je prfrerais limite un bon Louis XIV ou Napolon, au moins le pays serait fort.


ah oui.. ok je vois mdrrr

----------


## CoderInTheDark

---Citation---
J'ai juste l'impression que tout a c'est que du vent, je prfrerais limite un bon Louis XIV ou Napolon, au moins le pays serait fort.
---Fin de la citation---

Moi je serai pour une bonne guerre, avec une bonne bombe H cela rduirait le chmage pour de bon et donnerai du travail en reconstruction pour 10 20 ans

----------


## LSMetag

> ah oui.. ok je vois mdrrr


N'empche que c'est le triste constat qu'on peut faire en France. On sent que la population a toujours un esprit "monarchique". Il faut un leader, un vrai chef. Sarkozy en hyper prsident, mme s'il gouvernait faon rpublique bananire, avec un premier ministre figurant, et avait les juges aux fesses, il avait ses fans. 

Et quand Hollande a voulu tre un prsident "normal", qui confie les manettes au premier ministre et s'occupe des fonctions rgaliennes (tout en dirigeant de loin), comme indiqu dans la constitution, on dit qu'il ne fait rien.

En France, on ne supporterait pas le rgime de l'Allemagne, o le roi n'est qu'un figurant. Et oui en Allemagne, les patrons, partenaires sociaux et les politiques sont intelligents et constructifs, contrairement  chez nous...
C'est l'intelligence qui fait avancer un pays  mes yeux, pas juste le savoir.

----------


## LSMetag

> Trouve moi une nergie propre capable de rpondre ne seraisse  nos besoin actuel (qui ne font qu'augmtenter).
> 
> Les "colos" avec leurs voitures Electrique, ils devraient se renseigner avec quoi on produit llectricit (nuclaire, charbon, ptrole, gaz)
> Et lAllemagne ?  c'est probablement le pays le plus hypocrite, ils sont fier de pas avoir de centrale nuclaire, sauf qu'ils achte du courant aux pays voisin tournant au nuclaire.
> 
> L'hydrogene, pareil faut la produire, pour la produire faut de l'lectricit et pour faire beaucoup d'electricit, faut du nuclaire. Les oliennes et les barrages sa ne seras jamais suffisant, les centrales solaire dans les dserts oui peut tre ?


Tu peux produire de l'nergie avec le soleil, la gothermie, l'olienne, voire pdaler avec une dynamo pour crer ton lectricit (tu te prends 10 hamsters sur 10 roues lies  des dynamos si t'es feignant ^^).
Et la voiture  "Hydrogne", c'est une voiture dont le carburant est l'eau (H2O), qui par lectrolyse (qui dcompose en hydrogne et oxygne) cre un cycle de moteur  explosion.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/V%C3%A...hydrog%C3%A8ne

Pour les routes, je pense qu'on pourrait viter le goudron. On peut utiliser du Bton, comme en Allemagne, ou du "Baltazar" li au tout  l'gout.

Mais tout a est frein par les lobbys du ptrole.

----------


## Invit

> En France, on ne supporterait pas le rgime de l'Allemagne, o le roi n'est qu'un figurant. Et oui en Allemagne, les patrons, partenaires sociaux et les politiques sont intelligents et constructifs, contrairement  chez nous...
> C'est l'intelligence qui fait avancer un pays  mes yeux, pas juste le savoir.


J'espre que tu te rend compte que tu es extrmement insultant. Tu classes l'intelligence des peuples en fonction de la "force" de leur nation (et, vus les posts prcdents, il faudrait entendre par "force" la plus grosse queue, mme pas le dveloppement global du peuple).
Je sais qu'ici, c'est un fil sur l'emploi, mais tous les paramtres "classiques" du taux de dveloppement sont parfaitement occults. La mortalit infantile ? Le taux d'ducation ? Rien. Ici, "l'intelligence" d'un peuple dtermine le taux de chmage  :8O: .

Faudrait peut-tre recentrer le dbat  un moment. Vouloir un "vrai leader", un "vrai chef", une "vraie arme", c'est le discours d'une grosse minorit quand mme (enfin j'espre...).

O alors, j'ai pas vu les vrais arguments ?

----------


## LSMetag

> J'espre que tu te rend compte que tu es extrmement insultant. Tu classes l'intelligence des peuples en fonction de la "force" de leur nation (et, vus les posts prcdents, il faudrait entendre par "force" la plus grosse queue, mme pas le dveloppement global du peuple).
> Je sais qu'ici, c'est un fil sur l'emploi, mais tous les paramtres "classiques" du taux de dveloppement sont parfaitement occults. La mortalit infantile ? Le taux d'ducation ? Rien. Ici, "l'intelligence" d'un peuple dtermine le taux de chmage .
> 
> Faudrait peut-tre recentrer le dbat  un moment. Vouloir un "vrai leader", un "vrai chef", une "vraie arme", c'est le discours d'une grosse minorit quand mme (enfin j'espre...).
> 
> O alors, j'ai pas vu les vrais arguments ?


J'ai peut-tre rpondu  ct. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que nos politiques, syndicats, patrons,... ne savent pas dbattre et chercher des solutions pour l'intrt national, au del des clivages. Les gens ont des connaissances (politiques ou du terrain), mais il sont btes dans le sens o ils ne savent pas travailler ensembles et cherchent les rapports de force.

Il y a quelques jours, Myriam El-Khomri tait prte  recevoir le leader de la CGT "dans la minute" pour discuter. Et bien il n'a pas voulu venir, car il tenait  son immense manifestation du 17 Juin, au lieu de chercher des solutions.

A peu prs tout le monde a des "comptences" et "connaissances".
L'"intelligence", c'est la faon de s'en servir de manire pertinente. Bref c'est le contraire de la connerie.

C'est peut-tre insultant, mais c'est une ralit chez nous. Tu manifestes et fais grve, tu discutes aprs. Les politiques critiquent et ne votent pas une loi qu'ils auraient eux-mme cre, car ils appartiennent  une autre formation politique, dite "opposition". L'opposition s'oppose, mais ne propose rien.
Tout comme mon ancien voisinages, qui, pour se faire entendre, braille des trucs sans queue ni tte, au lieu de rflchir et parler posment. C'est pas celui qui parle le plus fort qui a forcment raison.
Celui qui parle tout bas avec sang-froid, peut fermer le clapet en une phrase de quelqu'un qui hurle pendant une heure, sans en tre affect. Et aprs, ceux qui ne savent pas raisonner font la deuxime chose qu'ils connaissent : en venir aux mains. Mais a ne fait pas non plus avancer le schmilblik.

Vous ne trouvez pas que a ressemble  ce qu'on voit en ce moment ?

----------


## Invit

> J'ai peut-tre rpondu  ct. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que nos politiques, syndicats, patrons,... ne savent pas dbattre et chercher des solutions pour l'intrt national, au del des clivages. Les gens ont des connaissances (politiques ou du terrain), mais il sont btes dans le sens o ils ne savent pas travailler ensembles et cherchent les rapports de force.


L, je suis d'accord, mais je pense que c'est plus un problme de volont de la part de l'lite qu'autre chose. Si les dirigeants d'autres pays savent s'accorder pour trouver des solutions, et pas les ntres, c'est probablement qu'ils y trouvent un intrt que nous, on ne propose pas. Je ne sais pas quels intrts en particulier, par contre. Mais je ne parierais pas sur le fait que les lites des autres pays sont altruistes. Or, c'est peut-tre d'un peu d'altruisme dont on aurait besoin, et tous les pays ont des ressources intelligentes et altruistes. Elles n'arrivent pas au pouvoir. 





> C'est peut-tre insultant, mais c'est une ralit chez nous. Tu manifestes et fais grve, tu discutes aprs. Les politiques critiquent et ne votent pas une loi qu'ils auraient eux-mme cre, car ils appartiennent  une autre formation politique, dite "opposition". L'opposition s'oppose, mais ne propose rien.


Tu mlanges deux classes, la classe politique et la classe des travailleurs. L'opposition oppose mais ne propose rien. C'est la classe politique. S'il font grve, tout le monde se poilera comme la fois o les joueurs de foot ont eu cette ide. Ceux qui manifestent et font grve, ce sont ceux qui travaillent et esprent pouvoir continuer  manger et  se loger en travaillant. Ils ont peur pour leurs fesses et celles de leurs enfants. Et eux n'ont pas de salaire  vie. 




> Tout comme mon ancien voisinages, qui, pour se faire entendre, braille des trucs sans queue ni tte, au lieu de rflchir et parler posment. C'est pas celui qui parle le plus fort qui a forcment raison.
> Celui qui parle tout bas avec sang-froid, peut fermer le clapet en une phrase de quelqu'un qui hurle pendant une heure, sans en tre affect. Et aprs, ceux qui ne savent pas raisonner font la deuxime chose qu'ils connaissent : en venir aux mains. Mais a ne fait pas non plus avancer le schmilblik.


Je suis d'accord avec ta dfinition d'intelligence. Le problme, c'est que la classe politique ne souhaite pas non plus discuter. Par exemple, moi, trs gostement, je me demande comment je pourrai me loger une fois que le CDI ne fera plus office de garantie auprs des bailleurs. Cette question a t pose plusieurs fois, et aucune rponse n'arrive. Je suis comme tout le monde, je pense  mes besoins fondamentaux et terre  terre. a ne m'empche pas de rflchir. Mais ce qui me vient  l'esprit, c'est que pour rduire le chmage, on nous demande de faire des concessions (pas de logement, c'est une sacr concession, mais admettons) alors qu'on donne toujours plus aux mieux lottis.

Bref, la principale question : discuter avec qui et pour en arriver o ? "S'il vous plat, ne prcarisez pas nos CDI dj suffisamment dfavorables". "Oui, mais non, dsol, on n'a pas d'autres solutions." "Ah bon, mais que pensez-vous de celle-ci et de celle-ci ?" "Eh ben non, dsol, par contre on peut amliorer les conditions des stagiaires." "Super, trs bonne nouvelle, maintenant qu'est-ce qu'on va faire pour le pouvoir d'achat ?" "Rien, on n'a pas de solutions." "Ah bon, mais que pensez-vous de celle-ci et de celle-ci ?" "Oui mais non, dsol."

De mon point de vue certainement parfaitement subjectif, on en est plutt l.

----------


## LSMetag

> Tu mlanges deux classes, la classe politique et la classe des travailleurs. L'opposition oppose mais ne propose rien. C'est la classe politique. S'il font grve, tout le monde se poilera comme la fois o les joueurs de foot ont eu cette ide. Ceux qui manifestent et font grve, ce sont ceux qui travaillent et esprent pouvoir continuer  manger et  se loger en travaillant. Ils ont peur pour leurs fesses et celles de leurs enfants. Et eux n'ont pas de salaire  vie.


Non je ne mlange pas. Les gens sont direct dans l'motion et coutent des dirigeants extrmistes de syndicats comme parole d'vangile (ou d'Imam radicalis). Beaucoup de fonctionnaires manifestent alors qu'ils ne sont pas concerns par cette loi. Et a n'a pas l'air d'tre de l'altruisme. La peur prend le pas sur le raisonnement. La CFDT n'a pas mis longtemps pour aller se mettre au tour d'une table et ngocier. Je n'ai pas entendu parler de ngociations concernant la CGT. C'est retrait ou rien. Mme pas de discussion sur ce qui leur dplat.




> Je suis d'accord avec ta dfinition d'intelligence. Le problme, c'est que la classe politique ne souhaite pas non plus discuter. Par exemple, moi, trs gostement, je me demande comment je pourrai me loger une fois que le CDI ne fera plus office de garantie auprs des bailleurs. Cette question a t pose plusieurs fois, et aucune rponse n'arrive. Je suis comme tout le monde, je pense  mes besoins fondamentaux et terre  terre. a ne m'empche pas de rflchir. Mais ce qui me vient  l'esprit, c'est que pour rduire le chmage, on nous demande de faire des concessions (pas de logement, c'est une sacr concession, mais admettons) alors qu'on donne toujours plus aux mieux lottis.


Si tu peux plus te loger avec le CDI "rform", les promoteurs et loueurs vont se trouver malheureux. Ils n'auront plus que des retraits,  la dure de vie limite, comme clientle potentielle.
Donc, aucune chance que a t'empche d'avoir un logement puisque c'est ce qui est le moins prcaire et que tout le monde sera log  la mme enseigne. Les gens ne vont pas arrter de louer, puisque c'est comme a qu'ils financent une partie de leur retraite. 

Ce que les gens ne comprennent pas, c'est que leur CDI ne sera gure plus prcaris qu'avant ! Actuellement, le licenciement conomique est une notion trs floue dans le code du travail. Rsultat, des grands groupes se permettent de mettre en faillite des sites dits "peu rentables" pour faire un licenciement conomique, puis dlocaliser au Maroc, en toute impunit. C'est ce qu'on appelle un licenciement boursier. Les prud'hommes ils s'en foutent. Tandis que l, l'amende serait bien plus sale que des prud'hommes.
Pour les petits entrepreneurs, c'est l'inverse. Une procdure aux prud'homme, mme injustifie, peut couler l'entreprise. S'il y a une crise, l'entreprise a de fortes chances de couler car on ne sait pas ce qu'on pourra faire  ce moment l. Moduler l'activit ? C'est pas prvu dans le code du travail. Licencier une partie du personnel pour sauver l'entreprise ? Peut-tre mais est-ce que ce sera compris ou a finira comme Good Year ou une procdure peut-tre injustifie dont on aura pas pu estimer les cots ? Ce qui compte c'est l'indemnisation de la personne (rendue mensuelle par la loi travail, pas la fermeture de l'entreprise).
Au passage, on a rajout la sanction pnale pour le harclement visant  la dmission.




> Bref, la principale question : discuter avec qui et pour en arriver o ? "S'il vous plat, ne prcarisez pas nos CDI dj suffisamment dfavorables". "Oui, mais non, dsol, on n'a pas d'autres solutions." "Ah bon, mais que pensez-vous de celle-ci et de celle-ci ?" "Eh ben non, dsol, par contre on peut amliorer les conditions des stagiaires." "Super, trs bonne nouvelle, maintenant qu'est-ce qu'on va faire pour le pouvoir d'achat ?" "Rien, on n'a pas de solutions." "Ah bon, mais que pensez-vous de celle-ci et de celle-ci ?" "Oui mais non, dsol."


Je vois pas ce qu'on peut crer de moins prcaire qu'un CDI,  part des fonctionnaires (qu'on ne renouvelle pas forcment au passage). Bref, niveau prcarit, la seule vraie diffrence c'est en cas de crises, et on essaie de faire en sorte que ce soit un dernier recours avec les accords d'entreprises (50% de personnels validant quand mme ! Et bonne chance  l'employeur pour trouver un motif pour licencier ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord). En mme temps, le but tant d'enlever des freins  l'embauche, a devrait rduire le chmage. Ce qui changera principalement en plus des 2 points indiqus ci-dessus, c'est en effet un durcissement, non excessif  mes yeux, des conditions de travail des actifs, pour permettre aux non actifs de devenir actifs. C'est a, la solidarit, non ?

Et le pouvoir d'achat, il ne passe pas par le passage du RSA  un SMIC (ou mieux) ? Et dans ce cas, plus de commandes pour l'entreprise ? Donc besoin de plus de monde ?

C'est dit dans tous les rapports conomiques, chiffres  l'appui, la courbe du chmage est en train de s'inverser. Elle l'est dans certains secteurs d'activit, pas encore dans d'autres. Donc oui, c'est possible !

----------


## Zirak

> Tu manifestes et fais grve, tu discutes aprs.


Mais cela n'arrive jamais a...

Mme pour la loi travail, c'est le gouvernement qui a refus de discuter et qui a voulu passer en force. C'est le gouvernement qui maintenant qu'il a la moiti du pays qui se bloque, veut discuter...

Faut arrter de prendre les gens pour des dbiles, je ne jamais vu personne lancer une grve ou une manif, avant mme d'avoir pos sa question et essayer de ngocier.  ::aie:: 


+1 Conan Lord.

----------


## Zirak

> Beaucoup de fonctionnaires manifestent alors qu'ils ne sont pas concerns par cette loi.


Lesquels ? Sources ? Il y a des gens en France avec des contrats franais, qui ne sont pas soumis au code du travail ? 






> Et a n'a pas l'air d'tre de l'altruisme. La peur prend le pas sur le raisonnement. La CFDT n'a pas mis longtemps pour aller se mettre au tour d'une table et ngocier. Je n'ai pas entendu parler de ngociations concernant la CGT. C'est retrait ou rien. Mme pas de discussion sur ce qui leur dplat.


Encore une fois, lors des premires ngociations, la CGT n'a pas t convie par le gouvernement, et aprs, quand ils commencent  manifester, tu veux leur reprocher de ne pas avoir dialogu ? C'est le monde  l'envers...


Je ne reviens mme pas sur le reste, tellement on tourne en rond...

----------


## LSMetag

> Mais cela n'arrive jamais a...
> 
> Mme pour la loi travail, c'est le gouvernement qui a refus de discuter et qui a voulu passer en force. C'est le gouvernement qui maintenant qu'il a la moiti du pays qui se bloque, veut discuter...
> 
> Faut arrter de prendre les gens pour des dbiles, je ne jamais vu personne lancer une grve ou une manif, avant mme d'avoir pos sa question et essayer de ngocier. 
> 
> 
> +1 Conan Lord.


Le gouvernement a fait l'erreur de pondre la loi sans parler aux syndicats. L on est d'accord. Mais aprs, y a que la CFDT et certains autres qui sont all ngocier. Et le projet a t drastiquement allg. Mais c'est qui qui gueulaient "Retrait ! Retrait ! Retrait !" ? La loi travail c'est un texte de 224 pages. Les 224 pages ne contiennent pas forcment qu'un caca immonde, non ? Alors c'est qui qui ne discute pas ?

Lors du vote  l'Assemble, le matin, des propositions supplmentaires d'allgement ont t faites, avec 2 autres propositions de textes. Ils ont mme pas cherch  les lire. Donc, 49-3...

Qui est le plus dbile ?

----------


## LSMetag

> Lesquels ? Sources ? Il y a des gens en France avec des contrats franais, qui ne sont pas soumis au code du travail ? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Encore une fois, lors des premires ngociations, la CGT n'a pas t convie par le gouvernement, et aprs, quand ils commencent  manifester, tu veux leur reprocher de ne pas avoir dialogu ? C'est le monde  l'envers...
> 
> 
> Je ne reviens mme pas sur le reste, tellement on tourne en rond...


Les fonctionnaires ont la scurit de l'emploi il me semble. Et ce qu'on reproche, entre autres  cette loi, c'est la "prcarisation" des CDI. Y a pas d'accords d'entreprises dans les administrations.

Tous les syndicats ont t convis. Tous ne sont pas venus. Myriam EL-KHOMRI a convi encore il y a 2-3 jours Phillippe MARTINEZ (elle le recevrait "dans la minute"). Mais non monsieur s'est content de rpondre que la mobilisation continue avec une manifestation monstre le 17. Alors il accepte de discuter le MARTINEZ ?

----------


## Zirak

> Le gouvernement a fait l'erreur de pondre la loi sans parler aux syndicats. L on est d'accord. Mais aprs, y a que la CFDT et certains autres qui sont all ngocier. Et le projet a t drastiquement allg. Mais c'est qui qui gueulaient "Retrait ! Retrait ! Retrait !" ? La loi travail c'est un texte de 224 pages. Les 224 pages ne contiennent pas forcment qu'un caca immonde, non ? Alors c'est qui qui ne discute pas ?


Car 10 pages de non-caca, ne rattrape pas 214 pages de caca ?

Encore une fois, mme le MEDEF considre que cette loi ne rime plus  rien suite  ces allgements, sauf 1 point ou 2 (et comme par hasard,, c'est le ou les points que les gens veulent le moins xD).

Du coup, si la grande majorit n'en veut pas / plus / s'en fou car considre que cela ne changera rien, quel est l'intrt de maintenir cette proposition de loi ?

Encore une fois, ne faut-il effectivement pas faire table rase, et repartir d'un bon pied avec tout le monde ?





> Lors du vote  l'Assemble, le matin, des propositions supplmentaires d'allgement ont t faites, avec 2 autres propositions de textes. Ils ont mme pas cherch  les lire. Donc, 49-3...
> 
> Qui est le plus dbile ?


Si les propositions supplmentaires, venaient du gouvernement sans avoir t ngocies avec tout le monde, vu la situation actuelle  cause de cette pratique, c'est encore le gouvernement le plus dbile... 

C'est pas le jour mme, 3h avant le vote, que tu peux prendre connaissances des changements de dernire minute, et prendre le temps d'en causer avec tout le monde, pour savoir si oui ou non, cela convient. On parle d'un mouvement national, pas d'une petite grve dans une socit de 20 personnes avec tout le monde qui est runi dans la mme pice.


Et mr Martinez a bien raison, la majorit des gens, ne veulent pas de cette loi, et si il attend sa grosse manif, soit il aura plus de billes pour ngocier, soit cela ne sera pas suivi, et c'est le gouvernement qui les auras. C'est quitte ou double, mais il a raison d'attendre.

----------


## LSMetag

> Car 10 pages de non-caca, ne rattrape pas 214 pages de caca ?
> 
> Encore une fois, mme le MEDEF considre que cette loi ne rime plus  rien suite  ces allgements, sauf 1 point ou 2 (et comme par hasard,, c'est le ou les points que les gens veulent le moins xD).
> 
> Du coup, si la grande majorit n'en veut pas / plus / s'en fou car considre que cela ne changera rien, quel est l'intrt de maintenir cette proposition de loi ?
> 
> Encore une fois, ne faut-il effectivement pas faire table rase, et repartir d'un bon pied avec tout le monde ?


Le MEDEF trouve que la loi servira peu depuis qu'elle a t allge. Le Snat a tout remis. Que va faire l'Assemble ensuite ? Contenter le MEDEF, ou mcontenter tout le monde ? C'est son choix, mais ce sera soit l'un, soit l'autre. Car y a pas d'intrt  allger un projet si mme allg a ragit comme a.

On veut bien rcrire l'article 2. Mais on aimerait bien que la CGT veuillent avoir un dbut de volont de venir le rcrire avec tout le monde. Le moindre changement, et tout de suite, les concerns sortent, en imaginant toujours le pire du pire.





> Si les propositions supplmentaires, venaient du gouvernement sans avoir t ngocies avec tout le monde, vu la situation actuelle  cause de cette pratique, c'est encore le gouvernement le plus dbile... 
> 
> C'est pas le jour mme, 3h avant le vote, que tu peux prendre connaissances des changements de dernire minute, et prendre le temps d'en causer avec tout le monde, pour savoir si oui ou non, cela convient. On parle d'un mouvement national, pas d'une petite grve dans une socit de 20 personnes avec tout le monde qui est runi dans la mme pice.


Un texte, a se vote au terme de plusieurs jours de dbats, voire plus. Donc ils avaient tout le temps de lire. Car le but tait de dbattre de tout les amendements qui avaient t ajouts et de la version actuelle du texte. Certains dputs qui avaient mis des amendements n'ont pas pu tre couts. Car on a jug que sans volont de discussion et de dbat, c'tait sans espoir.




> Et mr Martinez a bien raison, la majorit des gens, ne veulent pas de cette loi, et si il attend sa grosse manif, soit il aura plus de billes pour ngocier, soit cela ne sera pas suivi, et c'est le gouvernement qui les auras. C'est quitte ou double, mais il a raison d'attendre.


Oui, c'est quitte ou double pour sa pomme. Mais malheureusement a finira plutt en "double quitte", comme Good Year, sauf destruction du Parlement. Il y a trop d'enjeux, qu'ils soient conomiques, politiques mais aussi d'autres pressions extrieures. Aucune chance d'abandonner, sauf motion de censure qui passe. C'est une chance que a se soit produit dans un gouvernement de gauche. Sinon a se serait termin en bain de sang ou alors tout le monde au trou.

Moi j'estime que sacrifier un peu de son confort de travail pour les chmeurs, c'est de la solidarit. Et je l'accepte. Je ne pleure pas si je bosse en convention Syntec. Ca ne m'empche pas d'avoir une vie sociale, un logement, de ne pas tre un esclave, et d'aimer mon job.
J'ai l'impression que les ouvriers ont peur de devenir cadres ^^'. Et j'exagre  peine.

----------


## Zirak

> Moi j'estime que sacrifier un peu de son confort de travail pour les chmeurs, c'est de la solidarit.


Moi j'estime que cette loi, ne fera qu'accentuer le chmage.

On a dj eu cette conversation au moins 3 fois, tu ne peux pas demander aux gens, de faire des sacrifices, en leur disant que *peut-tre*, a devrait aider d'autres personnes qu'eux-mmes, alors que ce sont dj ces mmes gens, qui se bouffent 95% des sacrifices  faire depuis X annes...






> Ca ne m'empche pas d'avoir une vie sociale, un logement, de ne pas tre un esclave, et d'aimer mon job.


Quel rapport ? 

Ok, tu es cadre, avec un CDI, et surement une bonne paie, normal que tu ne te plaignes pas aujourd'hui, mais tout le monde ne bnficie pas de tout a. 






> J'ai l'impression que les ouvriers ont peur de devenir cadres ^^'. Et j'exagre  peine.


La encore, je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.  ::?:  

Je ne vois pas en quoi cette loi, va transformer quoi que ce soit qui fera qu'un ouvrier pourrait se prendre pour un cadre ?

----------


## Invit

> Non je ne mlange pas. Les gens sont direct dans l'motion et coutent des dirigeants extrmistes de syndicats comme parole d'vangile (ou d'Imam radicalis).


Je n'en ai pas l'impression. Les dispositions de la loi sont plutt bien expliqus sur Internet (mme si les mdias ont encore du mal  jouer un rle informatif). Elles sont trs clairement en dfaveur du salari (et  la dfaveur du seul salari). Pas besoin d'tre extrmiste.




> Beaucoup de fonctionnaires manifestent alors qu'ils ne sont pas concerns par cette loi. Et a n'a pas l'air d'tre de l'altruisme.


Donc, ils font grve par fainantise pour avoir un jour de cong non pay de plus ? Je croyais ce vieux prjug sur les fonctionnaires mort et enterr.




> La peur prend le pas sur le raisonnement. La CFDT n'a pas mis longtemps pour aller se mettre au tour d'une table et ngocier. Je n'ai pas entendu parler de ngociations concernant la CGT. C'est retrait ou rien. Mme pas de discussion sur ce qui leur dplat.


Encore une fois, c'est une ngociation sur "quelles sont les concessions que le salari ne fera pas" ? Pas sur "quelles autres solutions d'offrent  nous ?". On nous met un pav de dispositions en notre dfaveur et on nous dit "mais on est prt  revenir sur certains points", et on est supposs tre content et coopratif ?






> Si tu peux plus te loger avec le CDI "rform", les promoteurs et loueurs vont se trouver malheureux. Ils n'auront plus que des retraits,  la dure de vie limite, comme clientle potentielle.
> Donc, aucune chance que a t'empche d'avoir un logement puisque c'est ce qui est le moins prcaire et que tout le monde sera log  la mme enseigne. Les gens ne vont pas arrter de louer, puisque c'est comme a qu'ils financent une partie de leur retraite.


C'est dj le cas en thorie aujourd'hui, mais dans les faits, on ne trouve RELLEMENT pas de logement, mme avec le CDI actuel. Comment font les autres ? Trs bonne question. Perso, j'ai mis un an avant de trouver un HLM qui m'a finalement t attribu (aprs que la CAF m'ait supprim les APL parce que j'tais en situation de sur-occupation), alors que j'aurais les moyens de payer un logement pas HLM. Seulement, les propritaires ne veulent pas d'un locataire qui n'a que des pauves  proposer comme garants. C'est comme a. Thoriquement, ton propos est juste. En pratique, pour beaucoup d'entre nous, le logement dpend des HLM disponibles, mme avec un salaire stable.




> Ce que les gens ne comprennent pas, c'est que leur CDI ne sera gure plus prcaris qu'avant ! Actuellement, le licenciement conomique est une notion trs floue dans le code du travail. Rsultat, des grands groupes se permettent de mettre en faillite des sites dits "peu rentables" pour faire un licenciement conomique, puis dlocaliser au Maroc, en toute impunit. C'est ce qu'on appelle un licenciement boursier. Les prud'hommes ils s'en foutent. Tandis que l, l'amende serait bien plus sale que des prud'hommes.
> Pour les petits entrepreneurs, c'est l'inverse. Une procdure aux prud'homme, mme injustifie, peut couler l'entreprise. S'il y a une crise, l'entreprise a de fortes chances de couler car on ne sait pas ce qu'on pourra faire  ce moment l. Moduler l'activit ? C'est pas prvu dans le code du travail. Licencier une partie du personnel pour sauver l'entreprise ? Peut-tre mais est-ce que ce sera compris ou a finira comme Good Year ou une procdure peut-tre injustifie dont on aura pas pu estimer les cots ? Ce qui compte c'est l'indemnisation de la personne (rendue mensuelle par la loi travail, pas la fermeture de l'entreprise).
> Au passage, on a rajout la sanction pnale pour le harclement visant  la dmission.


S'il n'y avait que le licenciement ! Un contrat plus flexible implique aussi la flexibilit du temps de travail et des salaires. Ce n'est pas comme si en France, la classe moyenne et la classe infrieure roulaient sur l'or !




> Bref, niveau prcarit, la seule vraie diffrence c'est en cas de crises, et on essaie de faire en sorte que ce soit un dernier recours avec les accords d'entreprises (50% de personnels validant quand mme ! Et bonne chance  l'employeur pour trouver un motif pour licencier ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord). En mme temps, le but tant d'enlever des freins  l'embauche, a devrait rduire le chmage. Ce qui changera principalement en plus des 2 points indiqus ci-dessus, c'est en effet un durcissement, non excessif  mes yeux, des conditions de travail des actifs, pour permettre aux non actifs de devenir actifs. C'est a, la solidarit, non ?
> Et le pouvoir d'achat, il ne passe pas par le passage du RSA  un SMIC (ou mieux) ? Et dans ce cas, plus de commandes pour l'entreprise ? Donc besoin de plus de monde ?


Et o est-il dit que cette loi ne s'applique qu'en cas de crise, et pas tout le temps ? Pour la rduction du chmage, on n'en sait rien. a a dj t dbattu maintes et maintes fois. Tu le disais plus haut, rien ne sert de prendre la parole des personnages publics pour parole d'vangile. Trs peu d'conomistes prconisent ce genre de mesures pour rduire le chmage, parce que a a trs peu port ses fruits par le pass.




> C'est dit dans tous les rapports conomiques, chiffres  l'appui, la courbe du chmage est en train de s'inverser. Elle l'est dans certains secteurs d'activit, pas encore dans d'autres. Donc oui, c'est possible !


a veut dire quoi "en train de s'inverser" ? a baisse ou a baisse pas ? Parce que, la loi n'est pas encore mise en application, donc elle ne peut pas encore avoir de consquences.

----------


## petitours

> ... alors que ce sont dj ces mmes gens, qui se bouffent 95% des sacrifices  faire depuis X annes...


a c'est l'affirmation gocentrique, goste et dmagogique  la base de la lute des classes depuis des dcennies.
Aujourd'hui, mis  part quelques privilgis (au foot, au cinma et une poigne dans quelques grands groupes) la conjoncture est plus dlicate pour tout le monde.  Perso je convulse en entendant ce genre de plainte sans fondement auto entretenue par radio bistro. Je convulse parce que c'est  cause d'elle qu'on a tend de mal  trouver des solutions collectives ; car oui nous vivons en socit, les solutions ne sont certainement pas dans l'uniformisation et le communisme mais elles sont forcment collectives.  et qu'il n'y ait pas de malentendu, solution collective ne signifie pas que certains doivent se faire bais.. au dtriment d'autres, a veut juste dire que la solution est systmique et socitale.

----------


## Bousk

> Moi j'estime que sacrifier un peu de son confort de travail pour les chmeurs, c'est de la solidarit.


Moi je trouve que la solidarit se trouve un peu trop  sacrifier les sans-dents pendant que nos bons politocards s'en sortent sans suer en magouilles et placement des copains, indemnits, enveloppes de frais, parfois  vie,  cumuler les postes et donc les enveloppes et tout ce qui va avec et sans mme tre prsent pour certains  aucun des postes  ::roll::

----------


## LSMetag

> Je n'en ai pas l'impression. Les dispositions de la loi sont plutt bien expliqus sur Internet (mme si les mdias ont encore du mal  jouer un rle informatif). Elles sont trs clairement en dfaveur du salari (et  la dfaveur du seul salari). Pas besoin d'tre extrmiste.
> 
> 
> Donc, ils font grve par fainantise pour avoir un jour de cong non pay de plus ? Je croyais ce vieux prjug sur les fonctionnaires mort et enterr.
> 
> 
> Encore une fois, c'est une ngociation sur "quelles sont les concessions que le salari ne fera pas" ? Pas sur "quelles autres solutions d'offrent  nous ?". On nous met un pav de dispositions en notre dfaveur et on nous dit "mais on est prt  revenir sur certains points", et on est supposs tre content et coopratif ?
> 
> 
> ...


Je vais essayer de faire court.

Oui voil. On ne peut toucher  aucun acquis. C'est le risque de crer des acquis. Mais il faudrait se demander aussi "pourquoi" on touche  ces acquis ?

Les fonctionnaires ne font pas grve par feignantise. Ayant un pre professeur des coles je suis bien plac pour en parler. Mais peut-tre qu'ils ignorent des trucs ou par solidarit.

Pour les logements a ne changera donc strictement rien. Y aura toujours besoin d'un salaire stable de 3/4 fois le loyer avec des garants. Quoi que maintenant y a l'encadrement des loyers. Si a touche tout le monde, le rapport restera le mme.

Quand tu parles de flexibilit, tu prfres perdre ton job (pour cause de fermeture d'entreprise ou licenciement conomique) ou bosser temporairement un peu moins ou un peu plus ? Oui les accords d'entreprises ont une dure limite dans le temps (je ne sais plus combien par contre).

Le chmage BAISSE depuis le mois de mars ! C'est d  toutes les petites mesures d'avant (contrats de gnrations, qualification des jeunes, prime  l'embauche, rgularisations de contrats aids,...) qui s'appliquent enfin au retour de la croissance. Mais voila, des dizaines de milliers en moins par mois, sur 3 millions, a fait pas beaucoup.

Les problmes conomiques peuvent aussi venir d'une mauvaise gestion. Mais a ce n'est pas nouveau. En t, certains endroits seront si frquents qu'on sera incits  bosser le dimanche. Je le sais bien. N'empche que a fera plus de clientle. Donc peut-tre (encore un) des petites majorations de salaire. Mais en tout cas, plus de TVA et plus de vacanciers contents. Plus de consommation.

Ailleurs ils ont fait pareil. Ca fonctionne apparemment. Pourquoi pas chez nous ? On serait diffrents ? Ce qui est sr, c'est que si on n'est pas comptitifs, on finira beaucoup plus pauvres et prcaires qu'avec la loi travail. Ca dlocalisera  foison, a embauchera peu, les supermarchs et autres n'auront plus de "Made in France" dans leurs rayons,...

Voil ce que je pense. On ne peut jamais tre sr que a donne les rsultats qu'on espre. Mais ce qui est sr  mes yeux, c'est qu'avec le statut-quo, a va tre de plus en plus dur chez nous. Les agriculteurs et les taxis en font dj les frais.

On vient aussi de donner envie  Total de dlocaliser. Y a pas encore de loi pour rglementer a puisque la loi travail n'est pas vote...

----------


## LSMetag

> Moi je trouve que la solidarit se trouve un peu trop  sacrifier les sans-dents pendant que nos bons politocards s'en sortent sans suer en magouilles et placement des copains, indemnits, enveloppes de frais, parfois  vie,  cumuler les postes et donc les enveloppes et tout ce qui va avec et sans mme tre prsent pour certains  aucun des postes


Y a combien de politicards blinds de thunes ? Ils reprsentent quoi par rapport aux chmeur et gens au RSA ?

Tout n'est jamais blanc ou noir.

----------


## Invit

> Quand tu parles de flexibilit, tu prfres perdre ton job (pour cause de fermeture d'entreprise ou licenciement conomique) ou bosser temporairement un peu moins ou un peu plus ?


Eh bien, si je perd mon job, je serai amene  bosser temporairement dans des conditions lamentables de toute manire. Je ne comprend pas la question.




> En t, certains endroits seront si frquents qu'on sera incits  bosser le dimanche. Je le sais bien. N'empche que a fera plus de clientle. Donc peut-tre (encore un) des petites majorations de salaire. Mais en tout cas, plus de TVA et plus de vacanciers contents. Plus de consommation.


C'est une faon de voir les choses. Une autre, tout aussi logique, consiste  dire que comme les gens auront encore moins d'argent et moins de vacances, a fera moins de clientle.




> Ailleurs ils ont fait pareil. Ca fonctionne apparemment. Pourquoi pas chez nous ? On serait diffrents ? Ce qui est sr, c'est que si on n'est pas comptitifs, on finira beaucoup plus pauvres et prcaires qu'avec la loi travail. Ca dlocalisera  foison, a embauchera peu, les supermarchs et autres n'auront plus de "Made in France" dans leurs rayons,...


Oui, la Chine propose des conditions de travail lamentable et est hyper comptitive. C'est un cas extrme de flexibilit extrme de la main d'uvre. Pourquoi ne pas essayer de prendre le chemin inverse ? De meilleures conditions galent, notamment, plus de consommation et donc plus de demande. Le made in France et la production locale est trs  la mode, mais les gens achtent le moins cher (mme s'ils savent qu'ils mangent du poison). Avec davantage de demande manant des particuliers, l'offre pourrait s'ouvrir  d'autres modes de consommation demands par les consommateurs. Par exemple, tout le monde aimerait avoir une machine  laver qui durerait 20 ans comme avant, mais on n'en trouve pas, mme parmi les entreprises franaises. Tu parlais galement des nergies renouvelables plus tt. Ca a fonctionn chez d'autres (tiens, l'*Allemagne* par exemple ^^).
 l'inverse, si on donne moins d'argent au consommateur, il va tout faire pour aller au moins cher et les entreprises franaises sont alors les premires touches. Elles font alors de la mauvaise qualit et se plaignent de devoir trop payer les salaris, et le serpent se mord la queue.

Bien sr, ce n'est pas non plus une solution qui marcherait  coup sr, pas plus que la solution inverse, mais elle aurait le mrite d'tre plus en phase avec les principes du socialisme (piti au fond, ne me brlez pas sur la place publique) pour lesquels on a normalement vot.




> On vient aussi de donner envie  Total de dlocaliser. Y a pas encore de loi pour rglementer a puisque la loi travail n'est pas vote...


Total est spcialiste dans le domaine depuis longtemps...

----------


## LSMetag

> Eh bien, si je perd mon job, je serai amene  bosser temporairement dans des conditions lamentables de toute manire. Je ne comprend pas la question.


Si tu perds ton job, tu te retrouves au chmage, peut-tre de longue dure. Au mieux tu fais des petits boults en attendant de retrouver un job. Sur un "mauvais accord d'entreprise", tu peux tre amen  travailler "temporairement" dans des conditions lamentables, pour ensuite retrouver des conditions normales, tout en gardant ton job.






> C'est une faon de voir les choses. Une autre, tout aussi logique, consiste  dire que comme les gens auront encore moins d'argent et moins de vacances, a fera moins de clientle.


Seuls ceux qui se chargeront de ce job auront moins de vacances  cet instant "t". Et il peut y avoir des trangers parmi les touristes ^^






> Oui, la Chine propose des conditions de travail lamentable et est hyper comptitive. C'est un cas extrme de flexibilit extrme de la main d'uvre. Pourquoi ne pas essayer de prendre le chemin inverse ? De meilleures conditions galent, notamment, plus de consommation et donc plus de demande. Le made in France et la production locale est trs  la mode, mais les gens achtent le moins cher (mme s'ils savent qu'ils mangent du poison). Avec davantage de demande manant des particuliers, l'offre pourrait s'ouvrir  d'autres modes de consommation demands par les consommateurs. Par exemple, tout le monde aimerait avoir une machine  laver qui durerait 20 ans comme avant, mais on n'en trouve pas, mme parmi les entreprises franaises. Tu parlais galement des nergies renouvelables plus tt. Ca a fonctionn chez d'autres (tiens, l'*Allemagne* par exemple ^^).
>  l'inverse, si on donne moins d'argent au consommateur, il va tout faire pour aller au moins cher et les entreprises franaises sont alors les premires touches. Elles font alors de la mauvaise qualit et se plaignent de devoir trop payer les salaris, et le serpent se mord la queue.
> 
> Bien sr, ce n'est pas non plus une solution qui marcherait  coup sr, pas plus que la solution inverse, mais elle aurait le mrite d'tre plus en phase avec les principes du socialisme (piti au fond, ne me brlez pas sur la place publique) pour lesquels on a normalement vot.


Ben je suis d'accord mais apparemment les gens ont du mal  s'y mettre. Comme alternative, je prnais l'excellence de nos produits. Mais le problme, c'est que les gens n'ont pas l'air de comprendre. Les agriculteurs persistent dans leur production de masse en batteries, alors qu'ils n'ont aucune chance par rapport  ailleurs. Ceux qui passent au Bio, crent leur propre marque ou utilisent des circuits courts ont plus de travail, mais s'en sortent plutt bien.

Il faut des savoir faire qu'on ne trouve pas ailleurs. Car on est rest aux annes 70 dans les industries (Sidrurgie) et au dbut des annes 2000 pour le tertiaire. Mais il ne faut pas non plus que notre pays soit pour les "riches trangers" ^^. Et il faut tenir face aux pressions des lobbies et prvenir l'espionnage industriel. Quoi qu'il en soit, de toute manire, il faut innover. Pleins de startups se crent et ralisent des trucs incroyables. C'est gnial. Mais pour les entreprises existantes, il faut malgr tout de l'argent pour innover. Tu n'as pas de capital de dpart pour une ide, comme pour les startups. Innover c'est investir, c'est embaucher. Et on revient quand mme aux freins de l'embauche. Ce n'est pas tellement le salaire qui pose problme, c'est plus l'incertitude pour l'avenir.

Je comprends et j'adhre aussi  ta vision, si je reviens  ma base "socialiste idaliste". Ta vision, et ce dont je parle sont finalement 2 voies possibles, tant qu'on ne tombe pas dans les extrmes. Aprs faut voir quelles marges de manoeuvre on nous laisse.

----------


## LSMetag

Pour complter j'ajouterais qu'on a donn de l'argent aux entreprises pour qu'elles embauchent ou investissent. Certaines l'ont fait. Mais a a plus investi (ou engraiss des actionnaires) qu'embauch. La crainte de l'embauche  long terme est forte.

Pour appliquer notre vision "diffrente", il nous faut des fonds. Le problme c'est qu'on a sur les bras 2000 milliards de dettes (plus de 90% de notre PIB), qu'on a eu des reports, des prts  taux ngatifs,.... Sinon on l'aurait dj fait, et on aurait mme t soutenu.

Donc pour rcuprer ces fonds, il faudrait que soit on baisse la fonction publique (ce qui pour moi est aberrant vu qu'elle est  peine suffisante) voire leur salaire (dans la police et la sant, c'est dj des conditions de merde (3000 jours de RTT non pris, travail dangereux nuit et jours,...) pour un salaire de 1500) ?
Ou alors que les citoyens acceptent des hausses d'impts... Mais ils ne verront que leur nombril et manifesteront encore...

Et videmment, faire le vide et revoir le fonctionnement de notre rpublique pour virer le Snat, revoir le nombre et les enveloppes des dputs (pour les ministres et le prsident je pense que a reste justifi), supprimer les protocoles royalistes d'antan,... Ca c'est possible, mais il faut modifier la constitution. Il faut les 3/5me du congrs. Les dputs et snateurs auront du mal  donner leur aval. Un rfrendum est-il possible ?

Que faire ?

----------


## Invit

> Donc pour rcuprer ces fonds, il faudrait que soit on baisse la fonction publique (ce qui pour moi est aberrant vu qu'elle est  peine suffisante) voire leur salaire (dans la police et la sant, c'est dj des conditions de merde (3000 jours de RTT non pris, travail dangereux nuit et jours,...) pour un salaire de 1500) ?
> Ou alors que les citoyens acceptent des hausses d'impts... Mais ils ne verront que leur nombril et manifesteront encore...
> 
> Et videmment, faire le vide et revoir le fonctionnement de notre rpublique pour virer le Snat, revoir le nombre et les enveloppes des dputs (pour les ministres et le prsident je pense que a reste justifi), supprimer les protocoles royalistes d'antan,... Ca c'est possible, mais il faut modifier la constitution. Il faut les 3/5me du congrs. Les dputs et snateurs auront du mal  donner leur aval. Un rfrendum est-il possible ?
> 
> Que faire ?


J'aurais class ces solutions dans l'ordre inverse, mais oui ^^. On pourrait aussi (ce qui serait plus efficace d'aprs moi, mais c'est controvers) appliquer un modle d'imposition des entreprises plus quitable de manire  taxer plus les grosses entreprises trangres (puisqu'on s'est rsolu  appliquer un modle protectionniste plutt que bosser avec les pays hors UE, allons-y gaiement) et  beaucoup moins taxer les PME et start-ups franaises.

----------


## Zirak

> Ou alors que les citoyens acceptent des hausses d'impts... Mais ils ne verront que leur nombril et manifesteront encore...


OMG  ::calim2:: 

Donc en gros pour toi, les deux seules solutions, c'est soit rformer la fonction publique (mais on ne peut pas le faire), soit des hausses d'impts ? Et les gens les paient comment ces nouveaux impts, puisque les salaires n'augmentent pas ? 

Si c'est pour imposer les salaris, pour ensuite, reverser l'argent aux entreprises pour qu'elles embauchent, autant baisser les salaires, a fera moins de paperasse  tout le monde...  ::aie:: 


Allez, tiens, mme si je suis pas d'accord avec tout ce qu'il dit, une interview de Macron, qui contredit, la moiti de ce que je dis, et la moiti de ce que tu dis, comme a, a mettra tout le monde d'accord  ::D:  :

----------


## yento

> Mais cela n'arrive jamais a...
> 
> Mme pour la loi travail, c'est le gouvernement qui a refus de discuter et qui a voulu passer en force. C'est le gouvernement qui maintenant qu'il a la moiti du pays qui se bloque, veut discuter...
> 
> Faut arrter de prendre les gens pour des dbiles, je ne jamais vu personne lancer une grve ou une manif, avant mme d'avoir pos sa question et essayer de ngocier.


Je n'ai jamais vu une grve ou une manif qui posait une question ou qui essayait de ngocier.
Je n'ai jamais vu non plus de gouvernement qui coutait ou s'intressait  une manif.

Maintenant que j'y pense, je n'ai jamais vu de manif de mes propres yeux, pourtant il y en a tous les jours  la tl.  Idem pour les meutes.

----------


## LSMetag

> OMG 
> 
> Donc en gros pour toi, les deux seules solutions, c'est soit rformer la fonction publique (mais on ne peut pas le faire), soit des hausses d'impts ? Et les gens les paient comment ces nouveaux impts, puisque les salaires n'augmentent pas ? 
> 
> Si c'est pour imposer les salaris, pour ensuite, reverser l'argent aux entreprises pour qu'elles embauchent, autant baisser les salaires, a fera moins de paperasse  tout le monde... 
> 
> 
> Allez, tiens, mme si je suis pas d'accord avec tout ce qu'il dit, une interview de Macron, qui contredit, la moiti de ce que je dis, et la moiti de ce que tu dis, comme a, a mettra tout le monde d'accord  :


Tout, d'abord super vido. En effet elle me donne tort sur l'esprit initial de la loi. Aprs si on extrapole, il est possible de penser que, moins d'incertitudes et de peur des prud'hommes = moins de peur d'embaucher. C'est purement spculatif. Mais je suis en tort, et d'autres politiques aussi, sur l'esprit premier de ce projet de loi, qui en effet, a t vid de sa substance suite aux diverses ngociations.

Pour en revenir  notre dsaccord je parlais de l'ide de Conan Lord, qui consistait  trouver de quoi favoriser l'innovation et crer de l'emploi en vitant beaucoup d'aspects de la loi El Khomeri. En faisant valoir une nouvelle expertise plutt que de vouloir suivre le mouvement des autres pays d'Europe.

L'Etat est super endett et donc a peu de fonds propres. Allger drastiquement les cots de fonctionnement de la 5me rpublique ce serait le mieux. Mais il faut modifier la constitution ce qui sera dur.

Aprs, quels sont les moyens pour l'Etat de percevoir des sous ou d'en dpenser moins ? L'Etat ne paye que les services publics. Le reste c'est du priv. Mais pour moi, il faut prserver nos services publics qui vont dj assez mal comme a. Ou autrement il faut que l'Etat peroive plus d'argent, soit avec divers amendes, soit avec une hausse d'impts et/ou de la TVA. Ou dans le pire des cas, diminuer les aides sociales, mais a aussi c'est pourri. Si tu as d'autres ides on est preneurs.

Pour les histoires d'impts, ce serait videmment fait en fonction des revenus comme d'hab. Aprs ce genre de projets, ce serait un pari sur l'avenir. C'est une alternative crdible (mais complique)  la loi El Khomeri, qui nous redonnerait de la souverainet tout en prservant l'essentiel de notre modle social. On ne serait plus des moutons dans l'Europe.

----------


## _Thomas

Parce qu'une vido vaut mieux qu'un pav, voici une analyse conomique diffrente et dont les arguments me semblent bien plus intelligibles et fonds que les lments de langage utiliss dans l'interview de Macron :



(en particulier  partir de la 17me minute pour prendre conscience que la rponse  la question "_Que faire ?_" n'est certainement pas "_Exactement ce qu'on fait depuis les annes 80._")


Quant aux paris sur l'avenir... est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer sur quoi sont fonds les espoirs d'amlioration ? (sachant qu'on fait grosso modo la mme chose depuis 40 ans, que a porte les effets ngatifs qu'on connat aujourd'hui et que presque tout aujourd'hui laisse  penser qu'on continue de se diriger dans la mme direction)

Aussi une variable qu'on oublie assez souvent de mentionner, c'est celle du climat, qui est pourtant directement lie  celle du travail. Sans vouloir ouvrir des discussions striles qui mneraient  une gueguerre d'arguments chiffrs alarmistes etc... je pense qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que la ralit est loin d'tre jojo (euphmisme) et qu'il se pourrait bien que a ne dure plus trs longtemps pour personne si on continue dans cette direction (on pourrait aussi greffer l dessus la problmatique de la dmographie mondiale). Bref, je suis tomb l dessus en cherchant autre chose : Psychologie et changement climatique : le grand paradoxe par Espen Stoknes pour ceux qui veulent creuser un peu le sujet.

Une fois qu'on a tout a devant les yeux, vous trouvez encore :
- qu'on se pose les bonnes questions ?
- que les rponses aux questions poses sont  la hauteur des problmatiques en jeu ?
- que les paris sur l'avenir (dans leur configuration actuelle) ne sont pas perdus d'avance ?

----------


## Pascaltech

> ...  l'inverse, si on donne moins d'argent au consommateur, il va tout faire pour aller au moins cher et les entreprises franaises sont alors les premires touches. Elles font alors de la mauvaise qualit et se plaignent de devoir trop payer les salaris, et le serpent se mord la queue...


C'est exactement le principe d'existance du parasite nomm ultra-libralisme :

Phase 1 : Aligner la monnaie de la cible sur le dollar pour faire une comparaison 1:1 des concurrents et opportunits / Donner l'impression  la cible qu'elle est plus riche parce qu'elle dtient une unit montaire avec un pouvoir d'achat plus important* / Dployer les importations / Endetter la cible en dollar.
Phase 2 : Retirer l'chelle : faire pomper l'conomie mondiale, cd baisser la dynamique conomique mondiale / diminuer l'activit des entreprises de la cible / dtruire les entreprises de la cible / dtruire l'conomie de la cible / ramener  la ralit la cible en lui mettant sous le nez son endettement en dollars / tout racheter en dollars.

Ceci est trs bien expliqu dans une video sur la crise conomique de l'Argentine entre 1998 et 2002. L'Europe est la nouvelle cible.

*Influence des chiffres formant les nombres exprimant les prix des biens sur la perception de leur valeur et sa consquence". Je ne l'ai pas encore crit, je n'ai que le titre.

La crise globale dont parle Lordon, c'est la disparition du dollar comme premire monnaie. Voir les conditions de disparition de la livre dans les annes 30, il y a beaucoup de similitudes. Ceux qui anticipent cette crise, transforment leurs avoirs en dollars, en biens tangibles. Nous, les europens, nous vendons et acceptons les dollars !!!





> Une fois qu'on a tout a devant les yeux, vous trouvez encore :
> - qu'on se pose les bonnes questions ?
> - que les rponses aux questions poses sont  la hauteur des problmatiques en jeu ?
> - que les paris sur l'avenir (dans leur configuration actuelle) ne sont pas perdus d'avance ?


C'est comme rouler sur une route dfonce et pigeuse. Mme avec une bonne bagnole, si elle n'est pas adapte au terrain, et bien "t'en chies"(Tanguy et Laverdure, le film).
Nous sommes tributaires de l'environnement mondial, compos de conditions naturelles en volution, de nouvelles contraintes(cologiques, limites de ressources), d'agressions conomiques. Nous avons besoin d'un nouveau paradigme.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Plus dun million de personnes mobilises  Paris pour protester contre la loi Travail*
*Les manifestations dgnrent entre civils et policiers*

Aprs une srie de grves et manifestations en contestation du projet de rforme du travail, les manifestants sont bien loin dtre essouffls comme le gouvernement la avanc dans son discours officiel. La loi Travail est arrive au Snat ce lundi 13 juin, et cest de vive voix que les populations se sont mobilises hier  Paris et dans toute la France pour protester contre cette rforme. Plus dun million de personnes se sont rassembles  Paris pour exiger le retrait de la loi Travail ; 1,3 million dans toute la France, daprs les syndicats FO, CGT et Solidaires. Il sagit donc de la plus forte mobilisation depuis le dbut du mouvement.


 Paris, le cortge de manifestants sest lanc peu aprs 13 heures avec chants et motivation, en quittant la place dItalie pour se rendre  Invalides. Mais  14 heures, la manifestation commence  dgnrer et le cortge est stopp. Les policiers dploys pour empcher la manifestation de dvier de sa trajectoire sont lobjet de jets de pierres, de ptards, et mme de feux dartifice. Renforce par la gendarmerie, la police lance donc sa contre-attaque.  diffrents endroits, les forces de lordre ont fait reculer les manifestants en leur jetant des grenades lacrymognes et autres grenades assourdissantes.  la place des Invalides, un camion  eau fait son entre et arrose les manifestants. La foule se disperse peu  peu, et vers 19 heures, il ne reste plus grand nombre de personnes sur les lieux.



Ce sont donc de nombreuses altercations entre manifestants et policiers qui sont venues entacher ce mouvement qui a dbut de manire pacifique. Le bilan fait tat de plusieurs dizaines de blesss, manifestants et forces de lordre. Ct manifestants, des personnes ont t vacues durgence. On enregistre galement des dgts matriels : des vitrines casses (y compris celles dun btiment dhpital), un abri de bus saccag sur le trajet, etc.

Sans vouloir rappeler les intrts dfendus par les manifestants, pour certains dentre eux, il ne sagit pas dune bataille pour maintenir leurs acquis, mais il y va galement de la survie de la prochaine gnration. Cest pour cela que combat lun des manifestants.   dix ans de la retraite, je me bats pour mes enfants, et pour conserver quelques protections , a-t-il affirm. Un autre manifestant partage galement cette vision.  Cela vaut le coup de se battre , dit-il, mais  je le fais pour les jeunes, car moi, jaurai une petite retraite, mais vous, vous naurez rien , a-t-il ajout.

Source : Mediapart

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## Zirak

Tiens LSMetag, toi qui dit toujours que Martinez ne veut pas discuter :




> Plusieurs sources proches des syndicats voquent une initiative que pourrait prendre le prsident de la Rpublique pour faciliter une sortie de crise, aprs lentretien, prvu vendredi 17 juin, entre Myriam El Khomri et Philippe Martinez. * Le gouvernement a tort de ne pas vouloir discuter, a affirm le secrtaire gnral de la CGT, et de faire des a priori  toute discussion. Jespre que vendredi, on enlvera tous ces a priori et que la discussion permettra davancer.*  *A lElyse, on nattend rien de cette rencontre et on dment toute initiative prsidentielle dans un contexte o la scurit est revenue au premier plan.  Cest une journe pour rien, dit-on dans lentourage du prsident.  Tous les conflits se sont teints. La France nest en rien bloque. Le prsident ne tient pas  se mettre dans la mle. Cest le premier ministre qui est  la manuvre.  Et, ajoute-t-on, en utilisant un langage martial pour mieux montrer la fermet de lexcutif :  Pour le prsident, on ne bouge pas un bouton de gutre.*  On sattend  ce que la contestation soit mise entre parenthses dici  la fin juin, la priorit tant de plus en plus la gestion politique de la majorit, en dautres termes la recherche de la meilleure mthode pour ne pas rveiller lopposition des  frondeurs .  Reste  savoir si la sortie de la  parenthse  se fera en douceur


http://social.blog.lemonde.fr/2016/0...pas-si-enorme/

----------


## Traroth2

> Tiens LSMetag, toi qui dit toujours que Martinez ne veut pas discuter :
> 
> 
> 
> http://social.blog.lemonde.fr/2016/0...pas-si-enorme/


Ta citation confirme qu'il faut bien bloquer pour que le pouvoir politique coute.

----------


## Traroth2

> Tiens LSMetag, toi qui dit toujours que Martinez ne veut pas discuter :
> 
> 
> 
> http://social.blog.lemonde.fr/2016/0...pas-si-enorme/


Ta citation confirme qu'il faut bien bloquer pour que le pouvoir politique coute.

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai un soucis avec le titre.

"l'Europe", c'est un continent, un bout de terre, donc a n'a pas vraiment d'avis.
Certains me diront que c'est "l'UE" ou "Bruxelles" (vu les commentaires prcdents), mais c'est pas mieux vu l'UE c'est plusieurs institutions (n'ayant pas les mmes pouvoirs), et Bruxelles c'est une ville...

Bref dire que "l'Europe aurait impos la loi Travail" a ne veut tout simplement rien dire.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai jamais vu une grve ou une manif qui posait une question ou qui essayait de ngocier.





> Maintenant que j'y pense, je n'ai jamais vu de manif de mes propres yeux, pourtant il y en a tous les jours  la tl.  Idem pour les meutes.


Ceci explique peut-tre cela  :;): 





> Je n'ai jamais vu non plus de gouvernement qui coutait ou s'intressait  une manif.


Et pourtant, les manifestations ont fait reculer le gouvernement sur le CPE en 2006 par exemple, et la loi a t retire.

----------


## LSMetag

> Tiens LSMetag, toi qui dit toujours que Martinez ne veut pas discuter :
> 
> 
> 
> http://social.blog.lemonde.fr/2016/0...pas-si-enorme/


Ca confirme juste ce que je disais. M.MARTINEZ n'a pas souhait tre reu avant le 17, date de sa grande manifestation. Le CPE tait une initiative de la droite, dans un contexte plutt favorable, et ne concernant que les tudiant.
Ici c'est diffrent. Ca concerne la France dans son ensemble, ainsi que l'Europe, sous fond de crise conomique et financire.

Il n'y aura pas de reculade comme avec le CPE. Les enjeux sont bien plus grands que a. Les pressions de partout sont galement plus fortes. C'est clair que je pense que la discussion va sans doute tre strile. Donc a se discutera  l'assemble, o l'ultra-gauche est minoritaire.

La gauche sait qu'elle ne sera pas rlue. Il ne lui reste mme pas un an au pouvoir. Alors si elle ne peut pas viter, elle refera un 49-3. Et la droite ne reviendra pas sur cette loi, puisque c'est ce qu'elle n'a jamais os faire, alors qu'elle le souhaitait depuis longtemps.

La CGT/FO et le FDG/PCE auront perdus leurs combats politiques. Et c'est tant mieux. On saura qui est la gauche majoritaire, qui est le syndicat majoritaire. Et tout ce bordel au niveau de la gauche et des syndicats scinds cessera. Tout sera remis  sa place. Extreme gauche( + Frondeurs + Ecolos), Sociaux Dmocrates, Centre, Droite (dure) , Extreme Droite. La CFDT sera majoritaire et les rapports patron/syndicat seront moins tendus. Un peu d'assnissement et de remise des gens  leur place.

----------


## Zirak

> Ca confirme juste ce que je disais. M.MARTINEZ n'a pas souhait tre reu avant le 17, date de sa grande manifestation.


Euh non, le 17 c'est le jour o il est reu, sa grande manifestation c'tait hier, pas le 17, si tu lis tout avec autant d'attention, je comprends mieux, cela explique certaines choses...  ::?: 

Surtout que dans l'article, ce n'est dit nul part qu'il n'a pas voulu y aller avant, ni qu'il attendait aprs le 14 pour accepter d'aller discuter, donc non, cet article l, ne confirme rien de ce que tu prtends.

Par contre, si tu as des articles qui prouvent tes dires, libre  toi de les prsenter, moi cela fait dj 2 ou 3 que je prsente qui disent le contraire de ce que tu affirmes.


Sinon, il ne faudrait pas oublier, que Martinez et la CGT ne sont pas seul, il y a plusieurs syndicats (pas loin de 8 si je me souviens bien) qui font parti des mouvements, et toujours normment des gens qui les soutiennent sans tre syndiqus, Martinez, n'est pas le seul responsable, ni le seul dcisionnaire...





> Le CPE tait une initiative de la droite, dans un contexte plutt favorable, et ne concernant que les tudiant.
> Ici c'est diffrent. Ca concerne la France dans son ensemble, ainsi que l'Europe, sous fond de crise conomique et financire.
> 
> Il n'y aura pas de reculade comme avec le CPE. Les enjeux sont bien plus grands que a. Les pressions de partout sont galement plus fortes. C'est clair que je pense que la discussion va tre strile. Donc a se discutera  l'assemble, o l'ultra-gauche est minoritaire.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il y aurait reculade, j'ai donn un exemple o le gouvernement avait effectivement recul, pour montrer  yento que c'tait dj arriv. C'est tout, pas la peine de nous refaire un cours d'histoire sur le CPE.


Et quel rapport avec l'ultra-gauche ?

Tu crois que les 60% de Franais qui sont contre cette loi, votent Mlenchon ? Ca devient ridicule...

----------


## LSMetag

> Euh non, le 17 c'est le jour o il est reu, sa grande manifestation c'tait hier, pas le 17, si tu lis tout avec autant d'attention, je comprends mieux, cela explique certaines choses...


A ben  part les casses de vitrines habituels et d'un hopital pour enfant (la honte), on n'a pas vu grand chose. Tu vois, j'ai mme pas tilt alors que je regarde les chanes d'infos en continu. Ce que je sais, c'est que les mouvements n'tant pas rguls, il risque d'y avoir interdictions de manifestations. Donc qu'auront gagn les syndicat dans cette histoire ?

----------


## LSMetag

> Tu crois que les 60% de Franais qui sont contre cette loi, votent Mlenchon ? Ca devient ridicule...


Ce qui est plutt tonnant c'est que 40% soient pour. Je ne connais pas beaucoup de gens qui seraient heureux de voir leurs conditions de travail durcies. Les 40% doivent tre ceux qui voient plus loin, ou des patrons, voire des chmeurs.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est bien d'avoir mis -4  mon message prcdent, mais a n'empche que "l'Europe" c'est vague.

Si on parle du Conseil Europen (qui vote entre autre les GOPE), le prsident franais y sige et quasiment toutes les dcisions sont prises  l'unanimit, mme quand c'est pas ncessaire.
La Commission Europenne ? On y a un reprsentant, choisi par le prsident pour tre obissant et faire ce que le prsident ou l'administration franaise lui demande (les dcisions se font aussi  l'unanimit d'ailleurs).
Le Parlement Europen n'a pas ce genre de pouvoir.

Donc quand il est crit que l'Europe impose la loi Travail  la France, moi j'aimerais bien savoir de qui on parle, parce que je vois dans les institutions de l'UE  peu prs personne qui puisse imposer quoi que ce soit  la France. 

PS : au passage, pour les fans de l'UPR qui ont dbarqu en masse, ce n'est pas la Commission qui dcide des GOPE mais le Conseil Europen. Ca ne change pas grand chose vu qu'un GOPE est non-contraignant et qu'au lieu d'tre valid par le prsident c'est valid par son reprsentant (le commissaire europen franais), mais bon c'est pas la mme institution.

----------


## Zirak

> A ben  part les casses de vitrines habituels et d'un hopital pour enfant (la honte), on n'a pas vu grand chose. Tu vois, j'ai mme pas tilt alors que je regarde les chanes d'infos en continu. Ce que je sais, c'est que les mouvements n'tant pas rguls, il risque d'y avoir interdictions de manifestations. Donc qu'auront gagn les syndicat dans cette histoire ?


T'as pas vu grand chose, mais tu t'attendais  voir quoi ? xD

Il y a eu plus de manifestants que depuis le dbut des mouvements, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut de plus ? 


Il risque d'y avoir des interdictions de manifestations ?   ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 




> Quels sont les critres pour interdire une manifestation?
> 
> Dans sa rponse crite, le ministre de l'Intrieur n'a fait que rpter ce qu'il avance depuis plusieurs semaines: l'tat d'urgence n'empche pas de facto les manifestations. Les interdire serait illgal et les arrts qu'il prendrait ou ferait prendre par les prfets seraient aussitt casss par la justice administrative. "Les mesures de police administrative prvues par l'tat d'urgence sont destines  protger la dmocratie. Cet impratif n'est pas compatible avec les injonctions partisanes", indique-t-on place Beauvau.
> 
> Bernard Cazeneuve faisait part de ces risques  l'Assemble le 26 avril en rponse au dput LR de Paris Philippe Goujon. "Le conseil constitutionnel a rappel dans sa rponse  une QPC du 16 fvrier que l'tat d'urgence n'est pas l'impossibilit d'exprimer librement ce  quoi l'on croit et si j'avais interdit ces manifestations, j'aurais t  l'encontre de ce que prconise le conseil constitutionnel. La dcision aurait t casse et l'Etat s'en serait trouv affaibli." Manuel Valls n'a pas dit autre chose ce jeudi matin sur RTL: "nous sommes dans un tat de droit. Si nous dcidions d'interdire un certain nombre de manifestations, la justice administrative casserait cette dcision", a dclar le premier ministre.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ta citation confirme qu'il faut bien bloquer pour que le pouvoir politique coute.


C'est une constante franaise ! Vous pouvez faire toutes les grves que vous voulez, toutes les manifs "_pacifiques_", l'Etat n'en aura rien  foutre. Il faut du saccage  et quelques bons gnons  des flics (lesquels ne sont pas en reste de violences quand ils n'en sont pas les premiers auteurs) pour esprer que quelque chose se dbloque. Une corporation qui connait bien cela ce sont les agriculteurs. Somms par l'UE de produire plus, de mauvaise qualit et le moins cher possible, ils n'ont plus comme solution que de rclamer des aides pour leurs exploitations en dficit.

Le plus marrant - faut garder le sens de l'humour - c'est qu'il se trouvera toujours un figaronaute, tellement aveugl par sa "_mentalit du larbin_" pour ne pas vouloir voir cette vidence et qui dnonce "_les rouges_" comme au temps de mon arrire grand mre, laquelle tait une socialiste. Si ! A l'poque a voulait dire quelque chose : l'opposition  la guerre avec Jean Jaurs et la revendication de meilleures conditions de travail.

La diffrence avec notre poque c'est que, actuellement, il s'agit de faire rgresser les conditions de travail et il se dit que se prpare pour la suite une "_rforme_" des pensions de retraite et, quelque chose me dit, que ce ne sera pas pour les amliorer, bien au contraire.

Pour les retraits, qui vont se retrouver  la portion grecque, je les informe qu'en Argentine, en gnral, et  Posadas, en particulier, o je vais m'installer bientt, on trouve de grandes maisons  louer pour 5.000 ARS/mois, soit 324 EUR. Cot de la vie bien infrieur pour les dpenses courantes (nourriture). Voitures chres mais on peut ruser en les achetant au Paraguay (ou au Chili) et payer la douane ce qui sera moins coteux (sous rserve de confirmation car je ne l'ai pas pratiqu, mais c'est ce qui se dit).

Pour les plus jeunes, l'Argentine est un pays vaste et sous-peupl et il y a des potentialits, a serait  voir, plutt que de se traner de stage en stage jusqu' devenir un "_vieux jeune_" (expression savoureuse provenant d'un DRH) devenu prmaturment inembauchable. Bien sr les formalits de rsidence c'est ch**nt et compliqu (pas comme pour les "_migrants_" en France qui ont tout de suite une rente et des "_assoces_" qui s'occupent d'eux), mais les argentins aiment bien les franais et vous trouverez des apprentis srieux si vous voulez crer une activit. 

Car que pouvez-vous faire  perdurer en France ?

----------


## Zirak

> Les 40% doivent *tre ceux qui voient plus loin*, ou des patrons, voire des chmeurs.


Ou des gens qui n'ont pas tout compris  la loi, la preuve, ce que tu pensais tre "l'esprit initial de la loi" est compltement contredit par Macron dans ma vido, tu l'as reconnu toi-mme, il y a peut-tre d'autre personne qui se disent que c'est une bonne ide, bas sur une mauvaise comprhension de certains points trs critiques.

Encore une fois, tout n'est pas noir dans cette loi, on est d'accord, donc oui des gens peuvent tre pour car ils considrent qu'ils ne seront pas affects, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que les 40% qui sont pour sont les gens qui ont tout compris, et les 60 autres % des sauvages communistes preneur d'otages...

----------


## Grogro

> C'est une constante franaise ! Vous pouvez faire toutes les grves que vous voulez, toutes les manifs "_pacifiques_", l'Etat n'en aura rien  foutre. Il faut du saccage  et quelques bons gnons  des flics (lesquels ne sont pas en reste de violences quand ils n'en sont pas les premiers auteurs) pour esprer que quelque chose se dbloque. Une corporation qui connait bien cela ce sont les agriculteurs. Somms par l'UE de produire plus, de mauvaise qualit et le moins cher possible, ils n'ont plus comme solution que de rclamer des aides pour leurs exploitations en dficit.
> 
> Le plus marrant - faut garder le sens de l'humour - c'est qu'il se trouvera toujours un figaronaute, tellement aveugl par sa "_mentalit du larbin_" pour ne pas vouloir voir cette vidence et qui dnonce "_les rouges_" comme au temps de mon arrire grand mre, laquelle tait une socialiste. Si ! A l'poque a voulait dire quelque chose : l'opposition  la guerre avec Jean Jaurs et la revendication de meilleures conditions de travail.
> 
> La diffrence avec notre poque c'est que, actuellement, il s'agit de faire rgresser les conditions de travail et il se dit que se prpare pour la suite une "_rforme_" des pensions de retraite et, quelque chose me dit, que ce ne sera pas pour les amliorer, bien au contraire.
> 
> Pour les retraits, qui vont se retrouver  la portion grecque, je les informe qu'en Argentine, en gnral, et  Posadas, en particulier, o je vais m'installer bientt, on trouve de grandes maisons  louer pour 5.000 ARS/mois, soit 324 EUR. Cot de la vie bien infrieur pour les dpenses courantes (nourriture). Voitures chres mais on peut ruser en les achetant au Paraguay (ou au Chili) et payer la douane ce qui sera moins coteux (sous rserve de confirmation car je ne l'ai pas pratiqu, mais c'est ce qui se dit).
> 
> Pour les plus jeunes, l'Argentine est un pays vaste et sous-peupl et il y a des potentialits, a serait  voir, plutt que de se traner de stage en stage jusqu' devenir un "_vieux jeune_" (expression savoureuse provenant d'un DRH) devenu prmaturment inembauchable. Bien sr les formalits de rsidence c'est ch**nt et compliqu (pas comme pour les "_migrants_" en France qui ont tout de suite une rente et des "_assoces_" qui s'occupent d'eux), mais les argentins aiment bien les franais et vous trouverez des apprentis srieux si vous voulez crer une activit. 
> ...


Ils ont besoin d'informaticiens avec un peu d'exprience je prsume ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> J'ai un soucis avec le titre.
> 
> "l'Europe", c'est un continent, un bout de terre, donc a n'a pas vraiment d'avis.
> Certains me diront que c'est "l'UE" ou "Bruxelles" (vu les commentaires prcdents), mais c'est pas mieux vu l'UE c'est plusieurs institutions (n'ayant pas les mmes pouvoirs), et Bruxelles c'est une ville...
> 
> Bref dire que "l'Europe aurait impos la loi Travail" a ne veut tout simplement rien dire.


C'est le travail des philosophes que de dnoncer les tautologies comme celle-ci ou les falsifications smantiques. Ce qui donne une dfinition plus actuelle de la philosophie qu' l'poque de son fondateur, Socrate, qui tait l'analyse, le savoir et qui donc se distinguait de la "_poesis_", la cration artistique. Donc la philosophie serait de se poser la question : jusqu'o les mots employs reprsentent-ils la ralit ? Propos qui, au demeurant, ferait ricaner Jacques Lacan qui rappelle que "_le rel c'est l'impossible  supporter_"  cause, justement, de son trop plein de signifiants. 

Frdric Lordon, sans tre un smanticien pour autant montre bien que le discours officiel, l'ortho-doxie conduit bien au para-doxe qui est l'aveuglement d'une idologie mise en place depuis 40 ans et qui ne fait qu'aller de catastrophes conomiques en rgressions sociales.

Je dois dire que notre petit groupe d'anars de Vitry s/Seine ne fonctionnait pas trop mal malgr nos insuffisances et que nous avions prvu qu'entre le capitalisme keynsien (ou fordiste si vous prfrez) bas sur la consommation de masse quitte  laisser filer une inflation montaire qui ne gnait pas grand monde  part le petit monde de la finance internationale (ma mre qui avait achet un appartement  crdit tait toute contente que les remboursements taient devenus l'quivalent d'un petit loyer) allait passer dans la politique du "_franc fort_" avec gel et rgression des salaires, donc de la production, donc du chmage de masse et s'installer dans la rotation autour d'un trou noir, y plongeant  chaque tour un peu plus, comme l'voque Frdric Lardon.

Cette digression philosophico-conomique pour dire qu'il est important de "_savoir qui sont nos amis et qui sont nos ennemis_". Ce n'est pas "_l'Europe_" notre ennemie et encore moins les peuples europens, mais une poigne de valets des grands groupes financiers qui ne se rendent mme pas compte jusqu'o ils peuvent aller trop loin dans l'irralisme conomique et la colre des peuples (ou l'acceptation suicidaire de leur dchance).

----------


## micka132

> Il faut du saccage  et quelques bons gnons  des flics (lesquels ne sont pas en reste de violences quand ils n'en sont pas les premiers auteurs) pour esprer que quelque chose se dbloque.
> ......
> ....
> .....Pour les plus jeunes, l'Argentine est un pays vaste et sous-peupl et il y a des potentialits, a serait  voir, plutt que de se traner de stage en stage jusqu' dC'esevenir un "_vieux jeune_"
> ....
> Car que pouvez-vous faire  perdurer en France ?


Je voudrais bien te voir filer un gnon  un policier argentin... ::roll::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ils ont besoin d'informaticiens avec un peu d'exprience je prsume ?


Oh oui ! La plupart des sites Web sont dsastreux o sont de simples cartes de visites. Et comme vous savez comme je suis attach aux faits et non  l'idologie, je vous donne juste un exemple. C'est pourtant le cas d'une bote srieuse,  Ciudad del Este, j'y tais lundi pour acheter une carte mre, un processeur et un ventirad. Du matriel moderne et qu'ils avaient en stock (rare). Voici leur site, mal foutu :

http://www.icompy.com

Je n'ai mme pas vu o ils cachaient leurs ventirads. C'est sur place qu'une charmante dame m'en a montr un (et unique, un Intel, socket 1155, bon radiateur mais ventilo un peu lger, sr que Noctua, ils ne connaissaient pas)

A comparer avec "_nos_" sites Web de vente par correspondance (le prcdent il faut y aller, on peut se faire livrer mais ils grimacent).
De plus, outre que leur prix publics ne sont pas plus chers qu'en France, avec son passeport on a automatiquement de l'hors-taxe comme "_touriste_", soit 10 % de moins vu que la TVA, IVA ici c'est 10 %, pas 20 % comme chez l'amre patrie.

http://www.materiel.net et
http://www.ldlc.com

Ajout  cela qu'il y aurait des jobs d'enseignement  faire en informatique pour les p'tits jeunes que a intresse.

La monnaie, le peso argentino (ARS) tait dsastreuse, mais depuis que la calamiteuse Cristina Kirschner a t mise au rancart, il y a eu une trs forte dvaluation, un pic inflationniste mais, depuis le 1er mars, a semble aller nettement mieux (ci-dessous le graphique compar au dollar depuis un an). 

http://www.xe.com/fr/currencycharts/...to=ARS&view=1Y

A observer sur place pour ceux que a intresse. Bon, moi je serais prt  repiquer  une activit qui m'intresserait (en informatique) mais je ne veux pas le faire tout seul  68 ans. Si je rencontre des muchachos pouvant tre des apprentis capables de passer collaborateurs je pourrais reprendre le collier du dur labeur (je n'ai pas rdit pour rien "_le droit  la paresse_" mais avec ma retraite chapeau de 88 EUR/mois...).

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je voudrais bien te voir filer un gnon  un policier argentin...


Ca doit arriver, pourtant. Pas par moi, bien sr, mais il y a beaucoup de mouvements sociaux en Argentine vu le dsastre de la monnaie les temps prcdents. J'ai pu observ sur les vidos que les flics ne sont pas agressifs et se contentent d'encadrer la manif. Donc a se passe plutt bien. On n'est plus  l'poque Videla.

----------


## Mat.M

pourquoi tout ce pataqus sur la loi  Travail ?  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Les instances patronales devraient s'inspirer des Chinois ils vont passer  la semaine de 4jours et demi  ::mouarf:: 




> China has begun implementing an official policy for a 4.5-day work week as part of an effort to boost domestic consumption and leisure spending. As a result, South Korea is expected to benefit from it as Chinese tourists (also known as youker) would visit Korea all year unlike in the past when they visited on certain national holidays or long weekends.


l'article du Huffington Post ici

----------


## neothoms

On est trs mais alors trs loin des 1 millions de manifestants.

La police donnes moins de 100 000 manifestants.

Dans la vrit,  doit tre plus entre 150 et 250 000 .

Donc faire un titre sur 1 millions de manifestants, c'est de la propagande.

----------


## Invit

> Ca doit arriver, pourtant. Pas par moi, bien sr, mais il y a beaucoup de mouvements sociaux en Argentine vu le dsastre de la monnaie les temps prcdents. J'ai pu observ sur les vidos que les flics ne sont pas agressifs et se contentent d'encadrer la manif. Donc a se passe plutt bien. On n'est plus  l'poque Videla.


Je peux parler de ce que je vois au Chili, pour ceux que a intresse. La situation doit tre grosso modo similaire  celle de l'Argentine (avec des variations, vu ce que tu dcris Chauve souris).
Pour les mouvements sociaux, c'est exactement kif kif bourricot tout pareil qu'en France. Canons  eau et autres armes soi-disant inoffensives utilises par les carabineros sur les manifestants ds 12 ans. Ils ont un petit problme d'extrmisme du ct des forces de l'ordre, comme chez nous.
Par contre,  Santiago de Chile, la nourriture est trs chre contrairement aux choses inutiles (d'o le fait que les smartphones se vendent plutt bien, c'est pas parce que les pauvres "ne savent pas dpenser leur argent" comme j'ai pu le lire).
Mais globalement, le climat est bien plus vivable au Chili (mme  Santiago) qu'en France, surtout pour les diplms. Disons que les gens se mprisent moins les uns les autres. a change.
Je songe aussi srieusement  m'exiler, surtout que j'ai un point d'ancrage, mais bon, je rve toujours de trouver quelque chose de fondamentalement diffrent. Santiago n'est pas fondamentalement diffrent. Mais le Chili c'est grand. Peut-tre dans le Nord ou dans le Sud ? Faudrait que je me renseigne. En mme temps, je suis pas si mal dans mon coin, comme les Franais sont pas majoritaires par chez moi et que tout ce petit monde s'entend plutt bien, j'ai l'impression d'tre plutt loigne du mal tre que je ressens chaque fois que je vais 20 bornes plus haut  Rennes.

----------


## chinagirl

> 2. L'conomiste du Reich, dsol, j'ai oubli son nom


Walter Hallstein https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Hallstein

Sinon je voulais dire que oui videmment l'UE impose des rgles qui contraignent les Etats sur leur politique conomique. Par exemple il y a le pacte de stabilit https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacte_...udg.C3.A9taire
Mais il y a aussi et surtout l'euro qu'un pays membre ne controle plus du tout puisque c'est la BCE qui a ce pouvoir en totale indpendance (et donc aucun controle dmocratique).
Pour rsumer si la France voulait faire un rgime communiste, ce serait videmment impossible dans l'UE mme si 66 millions de franais taient d'accord.

Allez lire le TUE, le TFUE et les GOPE.
La France est dtruite morceau par morceau dans l'indiffrence totale. Le rveil va tre douloureux.

Une dernire remarque c'est que les commissaires europens sont des rengats. Ils ne servent plus leur pays d'origine et peuvent prendre des dcisions contraires  l'intrt du pays d'o ils viennent. Ils sont pays grassement pour cela. Croyez-vous que Moscovici va dfendre la France ? Quelle blague. Hollande est l pour dtruire la France et la dmocratie qui va avec pour la gloire et le pouvoir des fonctionnaires non lus de l'UE. Rflchissez-s'y.

----------


## yento

> Ceci explique peut-tre cela 
> 
> Et pourtant, les manifestations ont fait reculer le gouvernement sur le CPE en 2006 par exemple, et la loi a t retire.


J'ai vcu le CPE de plein fouet. Terminale, anne du bac. Des mois et des mois de bordels et autant de cours qui sont passs  la trappe. C'tait une bonne excuse pour faire sauter les cours et c'est tout. 

Aujourd'hui tous ces collgiens, ces lyces et ces tudiants qui avaient manifests, ils sont arrivs sur le march de l'emploi et ils constatent qu'il n'y a pas de travail. tre pour ou contre le CPE n'y change rien, tout le monde est dans le mme panier.  ::roll::

----------


## Pascaltech

> Le complotisme est le pourriture de la pense.


Je prends le compliment pour moi. Je ne suis pas surpris de trouver un frre atlantiste ici, qui corrige tout de suite mon intervention. Tu parlais de pourriture de la pense ?




> China has begun implementing an official policy for a 4.5-day work week


Il y a une erreur dans l'article du Huffington Post, il fallait lire : 




> China has begun implementing an official policy for a 4.5-day wok week


J'aime bien les nouveaux camions lance  eau des CRS, premire fois que je les vois, ils me font penser aux camions du film "Soleil vert" avec leur pelle devant.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai vcu le CPE de plein fouet. Terminale, anne du bac. Des mois et des mois de bordels et autant de cours qui sont passs  la trappe. C'tait une bonne excuse pour faire sauter les cours et c'est tout. 
> 
> Aujourd'hui tous ces collgiens, ces lyces et ces tudiants qui avaient manifests, ils sont arrivs sur le march de l'emploi et ils constatent qu'il n'y a pas de travail. tre pour ou contre le CPE n'y change rien, tout le monde est dans le mme panier.


Et ?

Tu dis que tu n'as jamais vu un gouvernement prendre en compte une manifestation, je te cite un des cas, o c'est arriv.

Aprs savoir si les manifestants la faisait car ils se sentaient concerns ou pour scher ou si au final, de toutes faons personne n'a de boulot, on s'en tape totalement, ce n'est pas le propos.

C'est quoi ce besoin sur ce forum, de, ds qu'on vous pointe du doigt une affirmation fausse, en vous donnant des sources pour montrer que c'est effectivement faux, de toujours aller chercher  gratter un bout de truc ou de rajouter une phrase ou deux pour dire "oui mais ceci ou cela...", sans aucun argument ni aucune source, pour essayer d'avoir absolument raison ?


Tiens d'ailleurs vu qu'on parle du CPE, je suppose donc que tout ceux qui sont pour la loi travail ici, tait donc aussi pour le CPE ? Ou vous allez nous la jouer "oui mais non, tu vois, c'tait pas pareil,..." ??  ::aie:: 

Le CPE, c'tait un pseudo CDI, qu'on pouvait refiler  n'importe qui, (mme si ce n'tait pas un premier emploi xD), qui permettait au patron, de pouvoir virer le salari pendant 2 ans, sans raison particulire, la seule diffrence, c'tait que c'tait limit sur 2 ans. Et mme a, les gens n'en ont pas voulu  l'poque (et non, contre le CPE, il n'y a pas eu que des lycens, mais aussi des partis politiques (et pas que de l'extrme gauche => c'tait la gauche en gnral, + l'UDF et mme une parti de l'UMP), des syndicats, et de simples citoyens comme aujourd'hui...).

----------


## vampirella

> On est trs mais alors trs loin des 1 millions de manifestants.
> 
> La police donnes moins de 100 000 manifestants.
> 
> Dans la vrit,  doit tre plus entre 150 et 250 000 .
> 
> Donc faire un titre sur 1 millions de manifestants, c'est de la propagande.


Tout comme Pujadas a fait officiellement de la propagande en insistant constamment sur le thme "le mouvement social s'essoufle".
C'est une guerre d'usure : videmment que tout le monde ne peut pas / ne souhaite pas poser 5 jours de grve par mois tous les mois. Il y a aussi ceux qui pensent "les autres se battront pour moi".

Ce qu'on constate, c'est que le mouvement reste vivace, malgr cette guerre d'usure, et que les manifestants ont t bien plus de 50k comme annonc par la police.

----------


## Zirak

> Tout comme Pujadas a fait officiellement de la propagande en insistant constamment sur le thme "le mouvement social s'essoufle".
> C'est une guerre d'usure : videmment que tout le monde ne peut pas / ne souhaite pas poser 5 jours de grve par mois tous les mois. Il y a aussi ceux qui pensent "les autres se battront pour moi".
> 
> Ce qu'on constate, c'est que le mouvement reste vivace, malgr cette guerre d'usure, et que les manifestants ont t bien plus de 50k comme annonc par la police.



Et puis surtout, mme si effectivement les chiffres du comptage des syndicats sont forcment aussi gonfls, il n'y a jamais eu un mouvement o les forces de l'ordre ne baissait pas *trs drastiquement* leur comptage  eux, pour justement, minimiser le mouvement, et faire croire qu'il ne s'agit  chaque fois, que d'une minorit. la propagande se trouve des deux cts, mais du peu de manifestations que j'ai vcu en une petite vingtaine d'annes, les chiffres des manifestants taient toujours plus proches que ceux des forces de l'ordre.

Si tu coutes les forces de l'ordre, les manifestations contre la loi travail, c'est 75K manifestants dont 85K casseurs...  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## soad

Moi je ne comprends pas les gens qui sont contre cette loi... Cela ne peut que diminuer le chmage en France. Mais la jalousie pour le patron est tellement forte en France que vous prfrez empcher des milliers de personnes  trouver du travaille plutt que de donner plus de pouvoir au patron...

----------


## Exentius

J'aimerais quand mme qu'on m'explique comment faciliter les licenciements et augmenter le temps de travail de manire temporairement dfinitive (ou dfinitivement temporaire ::ptdr:: ) peut permettre de rduire le chmage.
Il me semble que c'est la demande qui cre de l'emploi, pas le fait de pouvoir virer les gens, parce que pour pouvoir absorber une charge de travail, il faut avoir des commandes. Et il existe dj des recours pour augmenter temporairement sa capacit de production. Ca s'appelle de l'intrim, les CDD, des indpendants (et les SSII dans notre mtier). Et pour virer les gens on a la priode d'essai (qui peut tre renouvelable).
Avec les outils  disposition, dire qu'il n'y a pas dj assez de prcarit, pardon de flexibilit ( en novlangue ), c'est soit de l'incomptence, soit du dfaut de gestion, soit de la mauvaise foi.
A moins que payer les gens dcemment, et les traiter comme des tres humains soient des valeurs du sicle dernier.

Et pour me couvrir, je ne suis pas encart ni syndiqu.

----------


## Zirak

> Cela ne peut que diminuer le chmage en France.


Bah on attend toujours la dmonstration de a, et pas de simples souhaits de ce que l'on voudrait qu'il arrive.

Mme Macron a dit que ce n'tait pas le but...

----------


## Mouvii

> Cela ne peut que diminuer le chmage en France.


La seule faon en France de diminuer le chmage c'est de radier tout le monde :').

Tu penses que pour diminuer le chmage faut augmenter les heures de travailles et permettre au patron de grer tes heures de travail comme bon il lui semble, et de pouvoir te virer plus facilement ? 

Nan franchement si l'Etat voulait VRAIMENT aider les patrons  embaucher, faudrait qu'ils diminuent les taxes lies  a, et peut tre aussi viter de taxer les entreprise  leur cration. M'enfin, l'Etat fait ce qu'il veut, l'Etat est roi dernirement.

----------


## LSMetag

Des centaines d'anarchistes cagouls en noir *en tte de cortge*, qui caillassent et cassent tout. Il est o le service d'ordre ? Aprs on ose rpondre que c'est le rle de la police ! Anarchisme + Communisme rvolutionnaire. Voil ce qui ressort de cette manif... Vision de dsolation...Plus de flics blesss (29) que de manifestants (11)
*
EDIT : Des militants CGT jetant des pavs ont t identifis. Ils se justifient en disant avoir t provoqus par les CRS, qui n'ont plus que des lacrymos ou matraques pour "provoquer". Ils ont peur d'agir les policiers,  cause de possibles bavures. Alors je les vois mal foncer dans le tas.*




et 




Voil comment dcrdibiliser un mouvement.

----------


## soad

> Tu penses que pour diminuer le chmage faut augmenter les heures de travailles et permettre au patron de grer tes heures de travail comme bon il lui semble, et de pouvoir te virer plus facilement ?


Biensr ! D'autres pays l'on fait en Europe et le chmage a diminu !!! 




> ..., faudrait qu'ils diminuent les taxes lies  a, et peut tre aussi viter de taxer les entreprise  leur cration. M'enfin, l'Etat fait ce qu'il veut, l'Etat est roi dernirement.


Oui aussi.. La dessus on est d'accord...

----------


## el_slapper

> J'aimerais quand mme qu'on m'explique comment faciliter les licenciements et augmenter le temps de travail de manire temporairement dfinitive (ou dfinitivement temporaire) peut permettre de rduire le chmage.
> (.../...)


Je ne retrouve pas l'tude, mais j'avais lu que l'effet tait rel, positif..... et tellement faible qu'il tait noy parles autres influences du chmage(saisonnalit, conomie mondiale, facteurs locaux.....). En bref,  l'chelle de la France, a permettra peut-tre de gagner 10,000 ou 20,000 emplois, pas plus. En gros, a fait juste gagner un peu en vitesse d'embauche(et encore, une partie est perdue en vitesse de dbauche, mais pas tout, d'o le lger bnfice).

Aprs, on peut dire que c'est mieux que rien, ou au contraire que a ne justifie pas le cout  payer. Je suis sans religion sur le sujet. Mais le discours des anti "_a n'a aucun effet_" a beau tre faux, il est certainement plus raliste que le discours des pro "_a va rgler tous les problmes de chmage pour les 10,000 prochaines annes_".

----------


## LSMetag

La seule chose que je peux dire pour rpondre  beaucoup de questions rcurrentes, c'est que les employeurs ont peur d'embaucher du CDI, car ils n'ont aucune visibilit. Que pourront-ils faire en cas de crise comme on a vcu si le licenciement et la modulation temporaire en fonction de la commande ou des finances sont impossible ? Ou mme si une simple procdure aux prud'hommes (mme injustifie) peut faire dposer le bilan  l'entreprise ? Je parle des PME. Ben simple, des entreprises dposent le bilan et tous les salaris sont au chmage (et le patron est  la rue, car il ne cotise pas et n'a pas le droit aux ASSEDICS).

Alors oui on prend beaucoup de CDD et d'Interim. C'est de l'emploi c'est vrai. Mais c'est aussi du chmage programm. Et ces personnes n'ont pas les droits aux crdits, aux logements, comme pour les CDI. Si a leur plat tant mieux.

D'autre part, si le cot du travail est plus cher chez nous, les prix s'alignent sur ce cot du travail. Plus chers donc. Donc le "Made in France" n'est pas forcment trs populaire, sauf pour ceux qui ont suffisamment d'argent pour faire l'effort d'en acheter.
Les agriculteurs, qui bossent beaucoup plus qu'un salari, sont obligs de vendre  perte pour que les transformateurs achtent leur produits et que ceux-ci se retrouvent dans les rayons. Sinon ces transformateurs achtent uniquement Allemand ou Espagnol (ou pire).

Voil en gros le problme. 

Aprs j'extrapole. Si moins de d'incertitudes avec le CDI, moins de peur d'embaucher des CDI. Donc potentiellement plus d'embauches en CDI.
Si cot du travail moins cher, produits moins chers, carnets de commandes plus gros => besoin de personnel
Si code du travail moins rigide, des compagnies trangres creront des filiales en France. Ou des investisseurs trangers investiront dans des botes en France. Tout a a rajoute du PIB, et renfloue les caisses de l'Etat.
Ca peut crer aussi de nouveaux types d'emplois, avec les investissement.

----------


## soad

> J'aimerais quand mme qu'on m'explique comment faciliter les licenciements et augmenter le temps de travail de manire temporairement dfinitive (ou dfinitivement temporaire) peut permettre de rduire le chmage.
> Il me semble que c'est la demande qui cre de l'emploi, pas le fait de pouvoir virer les gens, parce que pour pouvoir absorber une charge de travail, il faut avoir des commandes. Et il existe dj des recours pour augmenter temporairement sa capacit de production. Ca s'appelle de l'intrim, les CDD, des indpendants (et les SSII dans notre mtier). Et pour virer les gens on a la priode d'essai (qui peut tre renouvelable).
> Avec les outils  disposition, dire qu'il n'y a pas dj assez de prcarit, pardon de flexibilit ( en novlangue ), c'est soit de l'incomptence, soit du dfaut de gestion, soit de la mauvaise foi.
> A moins que payer les gens dcemment, et les traiter comme des tres humains soient des valeurs du sicle dernier.
> 
> Et pour me couvrir, je ne suis pas encart ni syndiqu.


Regarde l'Italie et l'Espagne ! Votre loi sur le travaille est trop compliqu, et toute les entreprises non pas a disposition des RH pour s'occuper de cela...

----------


## LSMetag

> Regarde l'Italie et l'Espagne ! Votre loi sur le travaille est trop compliqu, et toute les entreprises non pas a disposition des RH pour s'occuper de cela...


Tout  fait d'accord. Elle est complique surtout avec toutes les concessions faites suite aux ngociations. Rsultat, elle ne satisfait plus personne. Trop dure pour les conservateurs, trop light pour les entrepreneurs et le MEDEF.

----------


## soad

En Suisse un patron peux virer un employ sans aucun motif. Mais quel est son intrt de virer quelqu'un pour le plaisir ??? C'est quand mme normal qu'une personne soit virer si elle est incomptente ou s'il n'y a plus de travaille...

----------


## LSMetag

> En Suisse un patron peux virer un employ sans aucun motif. Mais quel est son intrt de virer quelqu'un pour le plaisir ??? C'est quand mme normal qu'une personne soit virer si elle est incomptente ou s'il n'y a plus de travaille...


C'est logique mais c'est cruel. En esprant qu'en Suisse, on ait plus de chances qu'en France de retrouver du travail.

----------


## macslan

> C'est logique mais c'est cruel. En esprant qu'en Suisse, on ait plus de chances qu'en France de retrouver du travail.


Vu qu'au chmage on te demande de faire 10 offre spontan, rponse d'offre, entretient etc par mois

----------


## soad

> C'est logique mais c'est cruel. En esprant qu'en Suisse, on ait plus de chances qu'en France de retrouver du travail.


En 2015 le chmage tait de 3.3% en Suisse, et je pense que la loi sur le travaille qui est trs librale y est pour quelque chose...

----------


## Exentius

Ok alors, c'est partit pour faire mon conoclaste.... J'en ai marre de voir le vomis dvers par la bien-pensance conomique du Figaro, du Monde et de TF1....




> La seule chose que je peux dire pour rpondre  beaucoup de questions rcurrentes, c'est que les employeurs ont peur d'embaucher du CDI, car ils n'ont aucune visibilit.
> 
> Alors oui on prend beaucoup de CDD et d'Interim. C'est de l'emploi c'est vrai. Mais c'est aussi du chmage programm. Et ces personnes n'ont pas les droits aux crdits, aux logements, comme pour les CDI. Si a leur plat tant mieux.


Ok alors, pas de visibilit pour les patrons, a c'est parce que le march est instable et en rcession. Donc tirer encore plus sur la corde ne rglera pas le problme.




> D'autre part, si le cot du travail est plus cher chez nous, les prix s'alignent sur ce cot du travail. Plus chers donc. Donc le "Made in France" n'est pas forcment trs populaire, sauf pour ceux qui ont suffisamment d'argent pour faire l'effort d'en acheter.
> Les agriculteurs, qui bossent beaucoup plus qu'un salari, sont obligs de vendre  perte pour que les transformateurs achtent leur produits et que ceux-ci se retrouvent dans les rayons. Sinon ces transformateurs achtent uniquement Allemand ou Espagnol (ou pire).


Avant la cration de l'UE il existait un mcanisme qui fonctionnait trs bien, mais  cause de la monnaie commune (pas unique, parlez en  un allemand) il n'est plus possible de jouer sur les taux de changes, et avec la fin des barrire douanires il est impossible de mettre en place des taxes  l'importation (non ce n'est pas une hrsie, les pays qui s'en sortent pas trop mal ont des barrires douanires, dont la Chine par exemple).
Tout le reste n'est que babillage pour faire avaler la pilule. Notre balance commerciale n'es pas dficitaire, elle est suicidaire, tout comme l'effondrement de notre demande intrieure. Le CDI, et le droit du travail  fortiori n'est qu'une excuse. Et c'est un des leviers avec le poids le plus faible.
Quant aux agriculteurs, c'est le march qui est comme a, mais puisque les agriculteurs sont pris au pige de ce que je viens d'noncer ils n'ont aucun pouvoir face  l'industrie agroalimentaire.




> En Suisse un patron peux virer un employ sans aucun motif. Mais quel est son intrt de virer quelqu'un pour le plaisir ??? C'est quand mme normal qu'une personne soit virer si elle est incomptente ou s'il n'y a plus de travaille...


Il existe la priode d'essai qui est renouvelable. Si en 4-6 mois on n'arrive pas  estimer la comptence d'un collaborateur, alors c'est de l'incomptence. Pour faire ajuster la main duvre aux besoins il existe dj les outils.

----------


## ManusDei

> En Suisse un patron peux virer un employ sans aucun motif. Mais quel est son intrt de virer quelqu'un pour le plaisir ??? C'est quand mme normal qu'une personne soit virer si elle est incomptente ou s'il n'y a plus de travaille...


Le problme de la loi n'est pas que l, si il n'y avait que a a ralerait mais pas autant.
En fait cette loi permet de droger  pas mal de choses. 
Elle va avoir un effet assez faible sur l'embauche, mais par contre va dgrader largement les conditions de travail.
Suffit de regarder la convention SYNTEC, celle qui est utilise dans l'informatique. 

Tu as pas mal de posts ici sur cette convention qui indiquent que certains articles sont contraires  la loi (donc invalides), avec la loi Travail ils deviendraient valides. 
Bref si je prend notre secteur, on avait une convention avec des points illgaux en pagaille (jamais corrigs), et on va rendre a lgal. 
Ca inspire pas franchement confiance.

----------


## soad

> Le problme de la loi n'est pas que l, si il n'y avait que a a ralerait mais pas autant.
> En fait cette loi permet de droger  pas mal de choses. 
> Elle va avoir un effet assez faible sur l'embauche, mais par contre va dgrader largement les conditions de travail.
> Suffit de regarder la convention SYNTEC, celle qui est utilise dans l'informatique. 
> 
> Tu as pas mal de posts ici sur cette convention qui indiquent que certains articles sont contraires  la loi (donc invalides), avec la loi Travail ils deviendraient valides. 
> Bref si je prend notre secteur, on avait une convention avec des points illgaux en pagaille (jamais corrigs), et on va rendre a lgal. 
> Ca inspire pas franchement confiance.


Et concrtement, quels sont les points qui te font peur ?

----------


## Zirak

Allez, "pour le plaisir" comme dirait Herbert Lonard:

concernant le fait que l'on ne travaille pas assez par rapport  nos voisins :

http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...0_4355770.html

----------


## yolle

> Elle va avoir un effet assez faible sur l'embauche, mais par contre va dgrader largement les conditions de travail.
> Suffit de regarder la convention SYNTEC, celle qui est utilise dans l'informatique.


Tout  fait, pour les SSII, c'est du "pain bni". On va avoir : Contrat de travail (SSII) qui prends le pas sur Conventions Collectives (Syntec) qui prends  son tour le pas sur le Code du travail. Cela va tre bizarre les interco, les refus de missions, remboursements de frais, etc etc ... en SSII. Pour les autres socits, il va y avoir un grand nettoyage au niveau du personnes. Actuellement un troisime cycle qui rentre sur le march de l'emploi est  26 KE (A Paris donc moins en province). Ils vont avoir des sues les cadres qui touchent un gros salaire dans les boites classiques  ::lol::   ::lol::  ....

----------


## micka132

Tout ce que je sais, c'est que le pays  besoin de grosse rforme.
Mais ds que des rformes un peu plus important que d'ordinaire (sans non plus tre un bouleversement) sont proposes, le pays est bloqu.

A mon avis on a pas encore assez touch le fond.

Sur le fond du problme prsent je sais pas si la rforme va changer quelque chose ou non, toujours est-il qu'elle semble indispensable dans le cadre d'une Mondialisation. 
Moi je suis contre la Mondialisation donc je n'y suis pas trs favorable, mais de ce que je constate au quotidien c'est pas le cas de la plupart des Franais, dont beaucoup qui font grve. 
Il me semble qu'on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.

----------


## Exentius

Mouais les "rformes", "la mondialisation"...
Dj la mondialisation c'est une phnomne naturel... qui existe depuis que deux tribus diffrentes ont dcid d'changer des biens/services dans la prhistoire.
Le mondialisme qui est l'idologie dominante, c'est un autre problme.

Par contre le principe de "rformes" me donne des boutons... Un magnifique nologisme pour cacher toute forme de massacre organis d'un modle qui marchait pas trop mal. Tout a pour maintenir les parties qui les arrangent en fonctionnement au dtriment de ceux qui n'ont pas voix au chapitre. Jusqu' l'effondrement total, et le tout dans le chaos.

Par contre arriv au point o nous en sommes, il faut changer compltement de systme social, politique et conomique. Nous savons tous ici comment finit un systme obsolte avec des fonctionnalits en panne, des tonnes de rustines, qui tourne sur une infrastructure aux fraises.
A mditer.

----------


## Grogro

> Allez, "pour le plaisir" comme dirait Herbert Lonard:
> 
> concernant le fait que l'on ne travaille pas assez par rapport  nos voisins :
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...0_4355770.html


Je rappelle que la France est le seul pays occidental o le prsentisme est une religion. Le temps de travail, extensible  l'infini bien sr, est une doctrine absurde  laquelle s'accrochent les CSP+, les dcideurs conomiques et les ditocrates (c'est en quelque sorte un biais de linarit, la croyance que toutes les heures de travail se valent). En France quand tu es interne, ta carrire commence limite  partir de 18h (histoire de bien niquer les femmes qui doivent rcuprer les enfants aprs l'cole). Et c'est celui qui restera le plus tard qui se fera bien voir de ses suprieurs, mme si sa productivit relle est ngative. Ce n'est pas spcifiquement la faute du patronat, c'est une culture commune. 
Je rappelle que toutes les rductions du temps de travail ont augment la productivit horaire. Y compris les si diabolises 35h, la mesure la plus efficace et la moins coteuse pour rduire le chmage des 40 dernires annes. Je rappelle que les 35h se sont faites en contrepartie d'une importante rduction des charges, rduction maintenue en place aprs que les 35h aient t vides de leur substance par des idologues qui n'ont jamais mis les pieds en entreprise. 

Au USA, la journe de travail dite des nine-to-five tait dj le standard dans les annes 60. Les pays germaniques, les pays nordiques sont dj sous les 35h.

Maintenant que la complexit du code du travail, de la fiscalit, ou encore l'instabilit de l'environnement rglementaire soient de vritables freins  l'emploi, je veux bien le concevoir. Mais qu'on ne mlange pas tout.

----------


## Invit

> Sur le fond du problme prsent je sais pas si la rforme va changer quelque chose ou non, toujours est-il qu'elle semble indispensable dans le cadre d'une Mondialisation.


Pourquoi exactement ? Quelle est la finalit ? En imaginant que le chmage soit  0  l'chelle mondiale et que tout le monde bosse 50 h par jour, qu'est-ce que a apporterait ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Et concrtement, quels sont les points qui te font peur ?


La clause de mobilit, les changements d'horaires de travail (chantage  l'emploi), les mutations, la priode d'essai. 
Et l c'est juste quelques points pour lesquels je sais que notre convention n'est pas au point, ou pour lesquels j'ai fouill dans la loi.




> Je rappelle que la France est le seul pays occidental o le prsentisme est une religion.


Tu dis a parce que tu n'as jamais regard comment ils bossent au Japon ou en Core (du Sud).

----------


## micka132

> Mouais les "rformes", "la mondialisation"...
> Dj la mondialisation c'est une phnomne naturel... qui existe depuis que deux tribus diffrentes ont dcid d'changer des biens/services dans la prhistoire.
> Le mondialisme qui est l'idologie dominante, c'est un autre problme.


Ne pas confondre flux de population et mondialisation. On peut voir des volonts de mondialisation  travers les grands empires mais c'tait trop "petit" pour tre mondialis,.
 On peut parler de mondialisation aujourd'hui  grace/ cause des transports et des moyens de communications rcents avec un systme de pens unique (~capitalisme) qui tend  se propager sur toute la plante.



> Par contre arriv au point o nous en sommes, il faut changer compltement de systme social, politique et conomique. Nous savons tous ici comment finit un systme obsolte avec des fonctionnalits en panne, des tonnes de rustines, qui tourne sur une infrastructure aux fraises.
> A mditer.


Moi je suis pas contre, bien au contraire  ::): . Faut juste prvoir de gros changement dans notre organisation, ce qui ne se fait gnralement pas sans sacrifice.




> Pourquoi exactement ? Quelle est la finalit ? En imaginant que le chmage soit  0  l'chelle mondiale et que tout le monde bosse 50 h par jour, qu'est-ce que a apporterait ?


Faut demander au pro-mondialisation. Tu en trouves facilement sous l'tiquette pro-europiste, qui est absolument la mme chose, mais une tape avant.
Juste au passage, il n'y aura jamais 0 chmage et 50h de travail car ca irait  l'encontre de "bosser plus"...Tu bosses plus quand tu te sens menac, et s'il y a le plein emploi ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Invit

> Juste au passage, il n'y aura jamais 0 chmage et 50h de travail car ca irait  l'encontre de "bosser plus"...Tu bosses plus quand tu te sens menac, et s'il y a le plein emploi ce n'est pas le cas.


Pas sr, j'ai l'impression que la culpabilisation seule fonctionne trs bien. On en est aujourd'hui  dire que s'il y a du chmage, c'est parce que les travailleurs sont trop exigeants. a marche pas mal. Avant de me faire taper dessus, je signale que je suis contre la culpabilisation des chmeurs aussi.

En fait, la question que je voulais poser c'est plutt : pour quoi faire tout a ? Toi qui es contre la mondialisation, pourquoi ?

Moi j'tais plutt favorable parce que, dans ma grande navet, je pensais que les nations devraient  un moment arrter de se marcher dessus et de s'enfoncer les unes les autres. Simple logique dans un contexte o les populations commencent  tre duques et o les problmes cologiques nous placent au bord du gouffre. Je ne crois pas une seconde  l'argument "oui, mais c'est dans nos gnes, faut qu'on fasse la guerre" (conomique, atomique, peu importe). Moi, je ressens plus le besoin de survivre que celui d'craser mon voisin.

----------


## Zirak

> Des centaines d'anarchistes cagouls en noir *en tte de cortge*, qui caillassent et cassent tout. Il est o le service d'ordre ? Aprs on ose rpondre que c'est le rle de la police ! Anarchisme + Communisme rvolutionnaire. Voil ce qui ressort de cette manif... Vision de dsolation...Plus de flics blesss (29) que de manifestants (11)
> *
> EDIT : Des militants CGT jetant des pavs ont t identifis. Ils se justifient en disant avoir t provoqus par les CRS, qui n'ont plus que des lacrymos ou matraques pour "provoquer". Ils ont peur d'agir les policiers,  cause de possibles bavures. Alors je les vois mal foncer dans le tas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et 
> 
> ...



Tiens dans ton dition de poste, tu n'as pas prcis que tu avais enlever la partie sur l'hpital Necker, car tu t'tais aperu que tu avais dis une connerie ? 

http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2016/06..._10475066.html

Un seul mec tout seul, avec une masse, qui a t stopp par des manifestants, et pas une horde de casseurs qui ont fait des jets de pierres sur les vitres.

Elle a quelle got la propagande gouvernementale ?  

Et le pire, c'est que tu dites ni vu ni connu, sans mme reconnaitre quand tu te trompes...


Quand aux policiers pris pour cible avec des ptards dans la 1re vido, c'est vrai que c'est beaucoup plus regrettable que le manifestant qui s'est retrouv avec un trou dans la nuque,  cause d'une grenade lacrymo des forces de l'ordre... Merci de ne pas regarder les vnements que d'un seul point de vue.

----------


## Saverok

> Pourquoi exactement ? Quelle est la finalit ? En imaginant que le chmage soit  0  l'chelle mondiale et que tout le monde bosse 50 h par jour, qu'est-ce que a apporterait ?


Pose aussi la question au sens oppos : si personne ne travaillait et tout le monde ne pensait qu' soit ?

Un monde sans travail serait un monde sans socit.
On peut disserter l'outil sur tous les dfauts de la socit, et ils sont nombreux, mais le travail est un lment essentiel du vivre ensemble.

----------


## micka132

> En fait, la question que je voulais poser c'est plutt : pour quoi faire tout a ? Toi qui es contre la mondialisation, pourquoi ?
> 
> Moi j'tais plutt favorable parce que, dans ma grande navet, je pensais que les nations devraient  un moment arrter de se marcher dessus et de s'enfoncer les unes les autres. Simple logique dans un contexte o les populations commencent  tre duques et o les problmes cologiques nous placent au bord du gouffre. Je ne crois pas une seconde  l'argument "oui, mais c'est dans nos gnes, faut qu'on fasse la guerre" (conomique, atomique, peu importe). Moi, je ressens plus le besoin de survivre que celui d'craser mon voisin.


Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre la question.
Si tu me demandes pourquoi je suis contre la grve malgr que je n'apprcie pas particulirement le but des modifications apports, la rponse est que je prfre aller au bout d'une logique que je trouve bonne ou mauvaise, plutt que d'avoir des demi-mesures qui ne mnent  rien. Comme je suis humain et que je peux me tromper, peut tre qu'une logique je trouve initialement mauvaise peut tendre vers quelque chose de bien. C'est rarement le cas en restant le cul entre deux chaises.

Pour la vision "bonne" du mondialisme je la trouve moi aussi trs intressante sur plusieurs aspects. 
Mais j'y trouve un dfaut qui clipse totalement les biens faits,  savoir l'uniformisation des penss. C'est pour moi ce qui peut arriver de pire  l'humanit.

----------


## Invit

> Pose aussi la question au sens oppos : si personne ne travaillait et tout le monde ne pensait qu' soit ?
> 
> Un monde sans travail serait un monde sans socit.
> On peut disserter l'outil sur tous les dfauts de la socit, et ils sont nombreux, mais le travail est un lment essentiel du vivre ensemble.



Cette question n'a pas de sens, comme tu l'as soulign. Si personne ne travaillait et si tout le monde ne pensait qu' soi, il n'y aurait pas de socit. Il faudrait qu'on se dbrouille seul, ce qui est impossible. Donc, ta question n'a pas lieu d'tre.
Par contre, la question de savoir o on veut aller est pertinente,  mon avis. Me tromp-je ?

----------


## Zirak

> Un monde sans travail serait un monde sans socit.


Attention, ne pas confondre travail et travail salari, oui le travail est obligatoire, le travail salari non, sinon la civilisation humaine aurait disparue depuis longtemps.

Et encore, le seul vrai "travail" obligatoire, c'est de produire de quoi se nourrir et de quoi s'abriter. Tout le reste c'est du bonus pour nous rendre la vie plus agrable.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre la question.
> Si tu me demandes pourquoi je suis contre la grve malgr que je n'apprcie pas particulirement le but des modifications apports, la rponse est que je prfre aller au bout d'une logique que je trouve bonne ou mauvaise, plutt que d'avoir des demi-mesures qui ne mnent  rien. Comme je suis humain et que je peux me tromper, peut tre qu'une logique je trouve initialement mauvaise peut tendre vers quelque chose de bien. C'est rarement le cas en restant le cul entre deux chaises.
> 
> Pour la vision "bonne" du mondialisme je la trouve moi aussi trs intressante sur plusieurs aspects. 
> Mais j'y trouve un dfaut qui clipse totalement les biens faits,  savoir l'uniformisation des penss. C'est pour moi ce qui peut arriver de pire  l'humanit.


Dsole, soucis de formulation. Je demandais pourquoi tu tais contre la mondialisation. L'uniformisation des penses, donc. a m'avait travers l'esprit aussi. Mais je ne pense pas que a puisse arriver dans l'immdiat. Pour moi, il faudrait une sacr mutation pour ne plus qu'on ait ce mode de pense qui consiste  "faire diffrent pour mieux faire pareil". Par exemple avec la mode vestimentaire, on s'habille de telle faon pour signaler qu'on est pareil qu'un tel, mais surtout pas qu'un tel. On passe notre temps  affirmer notre diffrence (et aussi notre appartenance). Et plus d'innovation, plus de cration, plus d'volution, je ne pense pas que ce soit compatible avec l'espce. Du moins pas avant qu'on soit arriv "quelque part" qui nous satisfasse.
D'o le fait que l'uniformisation des conomies (parce que l'uniformisation est le principal argument de cette loi, si j'en crois la presse) n'est  mon sens pas naturelle et pas viable.

----------


## Mat.M

> Il y a une erreur dans l'article du Huffington Post, il fallait lire : 
> China Heading for a 4.5 Day _Wok_ Week,


tu aurais d ajouter un smiley car j'ai mis quelque minutes  trouver "l'erreur"  ::D: 



> Pose aussi la question au sens oppos : si personne ne travaillait et tout le monde ne pensait qu' soit ?
> Un monde sans travail serait un monde sans socit.


euh tu as (re)pass l'preuve philo du bac ?  ::aie:: 

Dans une heure je relve la copie, introduction ,premire partie ,deuxime partie et conclusion  ::mouarf:: 

Pour tenter de rpondre objectivement oui  on ne peut pas vivre sans travailler mais que dire des retraits qui eux ne travaillent pas ?

Ensuite tant donn que le cours de l'Existence c'est le mouvement perptuel c'est_ faire et dfaire_ , c'est Sisyphe personnage de la mythologie qui dplace un rocher jusqu'en haut de la montagne pour que le rocher retombe avant d'en atteindre le sommet et qu'il soit condamn perptuellement  remonter ce rocher oui un monde sans travail c'est pas possible...




> Et encore, le seul vrai "travail" obligatoire, c'est de produire de quoi se nourrir et de quoi s'abriter. Tout le reste c'est du bonus pour nous rendre la vie plus agrable.


tout  fait d'accord et le "bonus" a peut aller plus loin que a ,a conduit  l' Absurde de nos socits...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ensuite tant donn que le cours de l'Exiistence et le mouvement perptuel c'est faire et dfaire , c'est Sisyphe personnage de la mythologie qui dplace un rocher jusqu'en haut de la montagne pour que le rocher retombe avant d'en atteindr le sommet et qu'il soit condamn perptuellement  remonter ce rocher oui un monde sans travail c'est pas possible...


Je trouve le mythe de Sisyphe pas trs pertinent.

A l'antiquit on aurait acheter un (des centaines meme, comme avec les pyramides) noir pour pousser le rocher
Au moyen age on aurait pris un "moins que rien" dans un poulailler
Au temps moderne on aurait embaucher un machineur qui mettrait du charbon dans une locomotive pour pousser le rocher
Il y'a 10ans on aurais embauch un chinnois
Aujourd'hui au mets un programme informatique qui pousse le rocher et nous on regarde le rocher monter et descendre.

Dans tous les cas jamais Sysiphe ne ces salit les mains et a pousser le rocher, il a au mieu superviser la logistique.

----------


## Mat.M

> Aujourd'hui au mets un programme informatique qui pousse le rocher et nous on regarde le rocher monter et descendre.


et admettons qu'un jour l'Humanit ait rsusi  pousser le rocher tout en haut et que le rocher ne retombe plus, que se passera-t-il ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Je trouve le mythe de Sisyphe pas trs pertinent.
> 
> A l'antiquit on aurait acheter un (des centaines meme, comme avec les pyramides) noir pour pousser le rocher
> Au moyen age on aurait pris un "moins que rien" dans un poulailler
> Au temps moderne on aurait embaucher un machineur qui mettrait du charbon dans une locomotive pour pousser le rocher
> Il y'a 10ans on aurais embauch un chinnois
> Aujourd'hui au mets un programme informatique qui pousse le rocher et nous on regarde le rocher monter et descendre.


Hh va dire a aux ouvriers, y'en a un paquet quand mme ^^. 




> Dans tous les cas jamais Sysiphe ne ces salit les mains et a pousser le rocher, il a au mieu superviser la logistique.


Je ne comprend pas ton propos. Pourquoi Sisyphe ne se serait pas sali les mains ? Sisyphe n'existe pas mais il y a des tas de gens qui poussent des cailloux et qui creusent des trous pour ensuite les reboucher.

----------


## RyzenOC

> et admettons qu'un jour l'Humanit ait rsusi  pousser le rocher tout en haut et que le rocher ne retombe plus, que se passera-t-il ?


Quand lhumanit aura rsolus tous les problmes et mystres de l'univers, on aura plus aucune raisons d'exister et l'humanit se suicidera tellement elle s'emmerdera.

Un peu comme si on mettait le cerveau dans un bocal et on vous faisait vivre dans votre monde ou tous ce que vous voulez vous l'avez instantanment, sa serait sympas comme exprience mais au bout 1-2 mois vous vous en lasserez, un peu comme un jeu vido, une fois que vous avez fait toute les qutes, explorer chaque cm^2, vous pouvez toujours tous refaire, mais vous en aurez marre de faire 20 fois les mme choses  la longue. Vous n'aurez qu"une envie changer de jeu vido. Dans la ralit, changer d'univers ou bien si c'est pas possible ce suicid.

Si l'univers et infinie et/ou si il existe une infinit d'univers parallle, normalement le rocher on devrait le pousser pour toujours.

Si Sisyphe ne poussait pas le rocher ou ordonnait pas  quelqu'un de le faire, il serait assis et regarderais un rocher immobile.

----------


## yento

> Et ?
> 
> Tu dis que tu n'as jamais vu un gouvernement prendre en compte une manifestation, je te cite un des cas, o c'est arriv.
> 
> Aprs savoir si les manifestants la faisait car ils se sentaient concerns ou pour scher ou si au final, de toutes faons personne n'a de boulot, on s'en tape totalement, ce n'est pas le propos.


Tu pars du principe que le gouvernement avait l'intention de passer la loi et qu'il est revenu en arrire par la suite. Malheureusement, aprs des annes et des annes a voir le gouvernement rouler dans la semoule, je ne suis plus convaincu qu'ils aient l'intention de faire passer quoi que ce soit au dpart. Si c'tait le cas, il pourrait prendre des dcisions pour l'avenir sans sembarrasser de tout ce drama. 

Actuellement, la politique c'est plus proche d'une srie tl que de la gestion d'un pays. Le gouvernement annonce un vnement et les manifestants s'agitent et participent, le tout relay pendant des mois  la tl. 

Tout dans l'inaction et la superficialit, 0% d'action concrte mene par le gouvernement avec conviction, c'est pas demain la vieille qu'on aura des vrais rformes sur le gouvernement, la scu, le code du travail, les retraites, les finances, la gestion de la dette, les rgimes spciaux...

----------


## Chauve souris

> J'aime bien les nouveaux camions lance  eau des CRS, premire fois que je les vois, ils me font penser aux camions du film "Soleil vert" avec leur pelle devant.
> Pice jointe 212912


Bien plus efficaces que les anciens modles (qu'ils n'ont mme pas utilis en 68) car il tait assez ais, une fois qu'on tait grimp dessus, d'empoigner le canon  eau et doucher la volaille.

----------


## Chauve souris

> En Suisse un patron peux virer un employ sans aucun motif. Mais quel est son intrt de virer quelqu'un pour le plaisir ???


J'ai donn, plus haut, l'exemple de Fougerolles : plans sociaux pour en virer un max. Et qui sont garantis de ne plus retrouver le moindre job. Et embeauche de p'tits jeunes sous pays pour faire le mme job.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Allez, "pour le plaisir" comme dirait Herbert Lonard:
> 
> concernant le fait que l'on ne travaille pas assez par rapport  nos voisins :
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...0_4355770.html


Oui, c 'est rabch, rabch, rabch. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'un mensonge est rpt qu'il devient une vrit. Je nuancerais - aggraverais - la statistique des "_sniors_". L'OCDE, il y quelques annes, considrait que l'embauchabilit de ces grisons tait la plus faible d'Europe. Ce que je peux confirmer par mon expriences personnelle.

----------


## micka132

> Oui, c 'est rabch, rabch, rabch. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'un mensonge est rpt qu'il devient une vrit. Je nuancerais - aggraverais - la statistique des "_sniors_". L'OCDE, il y quelques annes, considrait que l'embauchabilit de ces grisons tait la plus faible d'Europe. Ce que je peux confirmer par mon expriences personnelle.


Il y a quand mme un truc qui n'ai jamais mentionn: le fait de compter les heures du djeun dans le dcompte des heures hebdomadaires...
Mme s'il est vrai que dans les pays anglosaxon il mange vite (20-30 min) au final une semaine de 40h c'est simplement du 9h-17h. En gros les mme heures que nos 35h (qui ont une plus grosse pause pour manger, mais pas comptabilis).

----------


## Zirak

> Tu pars du principe que le gouvernement avait l'intention de passer la loi et qu'il est revenu en arrire par la suite. Malheureusement, aprs des annes et des annes a voir le gouvernement rouler dans la semoule, je ne suis plus convaincu qu'ils aient l'intention de faire passer quoi que ce soit au dpart. Si c'tait le cas, il pourrait prendre des dcisions pour l'avenir sans sembarrasser de tout ce drama.


...

Je ne pars pas du principe que le gouvernement avait l'intention de passer la loi, et qu'il est revenu en arrire, dans le cas du CPE, la loi a t vote, mise en application puis retire aprs  cause des manifestations.




> Face aux manifestations, le 10 avril, Dominique de Villepin annonce que  les conditions ne sont pas runies  pour que le CPE s'applique, deux mois aprs son adoption par le Parlement et dix jours aprs la validation de la loi (dcision 2006-535 DC du 30 mars 2006) par le Conseil constitutionnel. Cette loi est alors retire.


Renseignez-vous un minimum.

D'ailleurs  l'poque, on avait aussi eu un 49.3.



Je m'auto-cite moi-mme pour le coup :




> C'est quoi ce besoin sur ce forum, de, ds qu'on vous pointe du doigt une affirmation fausse, en vous donnant des sources pour montrer que c'est effectivement faux, *de toujours aller chercher  gratter un bout de truc ou de rajouter une phrase ou deux pour dire "oui mais ceci ou cela...", sans aucun argument ni aucune source, pour essayer d'avoir absolument raison ?*


Ce n'est pas comme si c'tait impossible de faire une simple recherche dans Google sur le CPE pour vrifier ce dont je parle...

----------


## Xelland

> Ok alors, pas de visibilit pour les patrons, a c'est parce que le march est instable et en rcession.


Qui cre cette visibilit ?
Ils attendent "tous", personne n'est moteur  ::?: 
Les entreprises boursires cherchent plus  faire grimper le cours de l'action qu' faire fonctionner leur entreprise sur le moyen/long terme.

le "march" : facile de nommer une entit, mais il y a bien des tres humains derrire ?
entre les entreprises qui vendent trop chres et celles qui veulent acheter gratuitement,  tout le monde veut la crmire  ::roll:: 


pour faire trs simple 
moi aussi, je n'ai pas de visibilit sur mon avenir, donc j'arrte de consommer
les entreprises vont moins produire, car moins de consommation
elles vont licencier car surplus de personnel par rapport  la demande
donc moins de gens pouvant acheter et ainsi de suite
et retour au point de dpart

et quand a repart, les entreprises n'ont pas toujours le personnel qualifi (ou ne veulent pas le former)

----------


## Exentius

> Qui cre cette visibilit ?
> Ils attendent "tous", personne n'est moteur 
> Les entreprises boursires cherchent plus  faire grimper le cours de l'action qu' faire fonctionner leur entreprise sur le moyen/long terme.
> 
> le "march" : facile de nommer une entit, mais il y a bien des tres humains derrire ?
> entre les entreprises qui vendent trop chres et celles qui veulent acheter gratuitement,  tout le monde veut la crmire 
> 
> 
> pour faire trs simple 
> ...


Les conomistes que je suis (qui sont un peu srieux) n'arrtent pas d'expliquer que nous sommes dans une spirale dflationniste. Le problme c'est que notre conomie est en crise, et notre systme est clairement mourant. Nous entendons toujours les pauvres patrons (surtout ceux du CAC40) se plaindre que rien ne va. Et ceux l ne veulent pas d'une remise  plat du systme pour remettre en route la machine conomique.

----------


## Kearz

> Mme s'il est vrai que dans les pays anglosaxon il mange vite (20-30 min) au final une semaine de 40h c'est simplement du 9h-17h. En gros les mme heures que nos 35h (qui ont une plus grosse pause pour manger, mais pas comptabilis).


9h-17h c'est sympas l'amplitude horaire mais j'ai des doutes. 
Dj 9-17h a fait 8h donc il faudrait faire la dite pour faire 40H. Et mme en France, on fait du 9-18h. (enfin quand on fait pas d'heure supp)




> Le problme c'est que notre conomie est en crise, et notre systme est clairement mourant. Nous entendons toujours les pauvres patrons (surtout ceux du CAC40) se plaindre que rien ne va. Et ceux l ne veulent pas d'une remise  plat du systme pour remettre en route la machine conomique.


Eux et les politiques qu'ils (et que nous) finanons. 
Remettre  plat le systme, c'est risquer d'tre perdant quand on est dans les tops salaires (gros patrons, gros politiciens).

----------


## Xelland

le "systme" n'est donc pas agile  ::mrgreen:: 
- pas d'acceptation du changement
- pas de collaboration
- fonctionnement individuel

----------


## Zirak

> 9h-17h c'est sympas l'amplitude horaire mais j'ai des doutes. 
> Dj 9-17h a fait 8h donc il faudrait faire la dite pour faire 40H. Et mme en France, on fait du 9-18h. (enfin quand on fait pas d'heure supp)


Ca dpend s'ils font la journe continue ou pas.

Dj en France, non, on ne fait pas forcment 9h-18h (moi par exemple, c'est 8h-17h, avec 1h de pause non paye entre 12 et 13). 

Mais a, c'est seulement une partie des bureaux (les cadres et autres ont bien sr des horaires qui peuvent varier, mais grosso modo, ils font ces horaires la aussi pour la majorit).

Mais par exemple, une partie de notre production, est en journe continue, ils font 7h-15h avec seulement 20mn de pause (paye) pour manger vers 11h. L'autre parti est en 2/8 (5h-13h ou 13h-21h, mais avec seulement 20mn de pause paye galement).

Dans les deux cas, ils ne sont la que 8h par jour, ils ne font pas la dite, et font leurs 39h par semaine.  :;):

----------


## bilgetz

> L'autre parti est en 2/8 (5h-13h ou 13h-21h, mais avec seulement 20mn de pause paye galement).


beaucoup d'entreprise te font les 2*8 (ou 3*8) avec 1/2h non pay.
Ce qui te fait du 37.5 h/semaines.

----------


## Zirak

> beaucoup d'entreprise te font les 2*8 (ou 3*8) avec 1/2h non pay.
> Ce qui te fait du 37.5 h/semaines.


Oui c'est possible que cela varie suivant les entreprises, c'tait juste un exemple.

Dans notre cas, les gars n'ont mme pas 1/2h de pause, seulement 20mn, cela joue peut-tre aussi du coup.

----------


## LSMetag

> Tiens dans ton dition de poste, tu n'as pas prcis que tu avais enlever la partie sur l'hpital Necker, car tu t'tais aperu que tu avais dis une connerie ? 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2016/06..._10475066.html
> 
> Un seul mec tout seul, avec une masse, qui a t stopp par des manifestants, et pas une horde de casseurs qui ont fait des jets de pierres sur les vitres.
> 
> Elle a quelle got la propagande gouvernementale ?  
> 
> Et le pire, c'est que tu dites ni vu ni connu, sans mme reconnaitre quand tu te trompes...
> ...


T'as mal regard. Ok je n'ai pas mis les 2 personnes qui cassaient les vitres  coup de barre de fer et de masse. C'est connu et dans les vidos y a jamais tout. J'ai juste choisi les dizaines de personnes qui le caillassaient, ce qui pour moi est plus significatif que 2 personnes isoles (mme si c'est trs bien qu'elles aient t stoppes). Je vois pas ce que j'ai retir. Je ne pense pas avoir chang les vidos en ditant...
Ce que j'ai dit, c'est que j'ai ajout qu'une vido (qui a t montre  M Martinez dans "C'est  Vous") identifie des syndicalistes CGT. Ils ne lancent pas de pierres sur l'Hopital Necker, mais ils lancent des pierres quand mme. Et j'ajoute que ces vidos, ne proviennent pas de chanes de TV Franaises (j'ai fait en sorte pour qu'on vite le complotisme justement).

Je n'ai pas insist sur le "positif", j'ai surtout dnonc les dbordements rcurrents, et au final, le triste rsultat, qui ne devrait pas arriver. Le tribut est lourd pour ceux qui n'ont pas manifest. Les images sont vraies, avec les drapeaux communistes, anarchistes et en effet j'en ai vu un du Che (pas sur les vidos postes).
Dans tout ce bordel il est inluctable qu'il y ait des blesss de part et d'autres, quand tu as des meutes de centaines de personnes compltement folles. Les policiers,  part les feu d'artifices, se sont reus d'innombrables pavs, et mme des cocktails molotov. Mais si l'on fait le ratio manifestants/policiers (10 fois moins nombreux il me semble) avec le nombre de blesss, voila quoi. 11 ct manifestants, 29 ct policiers.

Pour la blessure  la nuque, c'est regrettable et une grenade lacrymo c'est pas fait pour a. Grenade lacrymo et matraque c'est tout ce qu'ils ont les policiers. Et elles ne sont pas lances  la main donc oui c'est plus facile de blesser et mal viser est plus susceptible d'occasionner des blessures. Mais mets-toi aussi  la place des mecs qui se font attaquer de toute part. Je sais pas si dans ce genre de cas (les casques, boucliers, gilets a suffit pas pour ne pas avoir mal) mme un gars entran peut garder tout son sang froid et ne pas faire la moindre erreur.

C'est toi qui est complotiste.
J'dite parce que je fais mes posts au km, et je vois ensuite des erreurs, oublis ou imprcisions. J'dite plusieurs fois chaque post en gnral.

C'est sr que a aurait t plus lisse si j'avais diffus uniquement la vido de "L'Humanit", journal partenaire de la CGT.

*Dernier EDIT pour Zirak. Je ne retrouvais plus la vido que je cherchais. La voila. A partir de 18min40. Film depuis l'intrieur de l'Hopital.

http://www.france5.fr/emissions/c-a-..._a_vous&page=1

On est d'accord que si chaque manif provoque ce genre de dgts, il faut soit un vrai service d'ordre (les flics ont dj leurs morts  pleurer et le terrorisme/crime/dlinquance/drogue/secours,...  grer), soit les interdire. Et les flics veillent aussi parce qu'il pourrait y avoir un mec  la ceinture explosive au milieu. Je suis tonn qu'un attentat ne se soit pas encore produit. C'est du pain bni pour les terroristes. Enfin bon, quand je vois Phillippe POUTOU, MELANCHON ou le responsable de l'UNEF refuser de condamner les saccages d'coles ou de permanences du PS, voila quoi...

*

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Loi Travail : le Snat tente d'radiquer les 35 heures en adoptant l'article 2*
*et en le durcissant au passage*

Avec une majorit de 186 snateurs contre 156, le Snat a adopt larticle 2 de la loi Travail de Myriam El Khomri. Cet article trs controvers du reste a t endurci par les snateurs qui sont revenus sur les 35 heures et cette modification sera ajoute au texte du projet de loi  son prochain passage  lAssemble nationale. Le rapporteur de la commission des affaires sociales du Snat Jean Baptiste Lemoyne estime que la  logique de cet article  doit tre pousse  jusquau bout sur la dure du travail tant sur les 35 heures que sur la dure minimale du temps de travail . 

Le gouvernement nest pas du mme avis que les snateurs sur ce point prcis de larticle 2, daprs Myriam Khomri. En effet, lexcutif dfend par la voix de la ministre du Travail que les 35 heures doivent  demeurer dans lordre public social . La ministre ajoute galement que le Snat est en train de vouloir revenir sur cette rgle par la  petite porte  et quil souhaite adopter les 39 heures, voire 40 heures sans ngociation ni compensation . 

Les dtracteurs de larticle 2 sont nombreux parmi la classe politique et certains opposants au projet de loi estiment quil  constitue lun de ses volets les plus rgressifs . Alors que la contestation sociale continue daugmenter, notamment avec les dernires manifestations contre la loi Travail qui auraient mobilis plus dun million de personnes daprs les grvistes, grce  larticle 2,  une entreprise pourra dsormais ngocier des conditions moins favorables que la convention collective de branche, ce qui ouvre la porte au dumping social , daprs Dominique Watrin. Certains lus sinquitent du sort rserv aux femmes par cet article. En effet, des snateurs non favorables  larticle pensent que cet article aura  des consquences ngatives pour un certain nombre de femmes salaries . 

Selon Nicole Bricq du parti socialiste, larticle a tout simplement t dnatur et Jean Desessard  ajoute lui que le Snat, en adoptant cet article, mise sur la flexibilit pour les entreprises au dtriment de la scurit pour les travailleurs. Linversion des normes a galement t critique par la prsidente du groupe Communistes, Rpublicains et Citoyens (CRC), liane Assassi, qui estime quelle constitue  une commande de la commission europenne  qui avait t  exige en 2011 pour la Belgique, lItalie et lEspagne  et que la France ne peut pas laccepter. Les snateurs ont par ailleurs tent de mnager les travailleurs en situation de handicap qui pourront tre compenss sous forme de temps de repos si la distance qui spare leur lieu de travail  leur domicile est trop importante ou bien si le trajet est rendu pnible par leur handicap. Les droits accords aux personnes victimes daccident du travail ou de maladies professionnelles causant un handicap ont galement t amliors. Mais, en tout, cest pas moins de 190 amendements qui ont t dposs sur cet article dont plus de la moiti par les membres du groupe CRC.

Le vote final du texte au Snat est prvu pour le 28 juin prochain alors que son examen par les snateurs lui se poursuivra jusquau 24 juin. Aprs le vote des snateurs, lAssemble nationale pourrait encore entrer dans la danse pour dcider du sort de la loi Travail en cas dchec au Snat. Rappelons que lors de ce dernier passage du texte au Parlement, le gouvernement pourra utiliser encore une fois le 49-3 pour faire adopter dfinitivement la loi Travail comme cela a t le cas lors de la premire lecture de cette loi par les dputs.

Source : Ouest-France

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ce nouveau rebondissement concernant la loi Travail ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Plus dun million de personnes mobilises  Paris pour protester contre la loi Travail, les manifestations dgnrent entre civils et policiers

----------


## Pascaltech

> Les conomistes que je suis (qui sont un peu srieux) n'arrtent pas d'expliquer que nous sommes dans une spirale dflationniste. Le problme c'est que notre conomie est en crise, et notre systme est clairement mourant...


Les conomistes n'ont que partiellement raison, la dflation en  est principalement de aux injections montaires de la BCE comparables  une dvaluation : 

La BCE injecte au moins 1100 milliards pour aider la zone euro.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...europeenne.php

Les banques centrales d'Europe, des tats-Unis et du Japon ont commenc  discuter d'une action concerte d'injection de liquidits en dollars en cas de Brexit.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...-un-brexit.php

La BCE a d'abord dcid de baisser son taux de dpt, avant d'annoncer un renforcement de son programme de rachats massifs de dette, sous forme d'une extension de sa dure et d'un largissement de la palette de titres qu'elle peut acheter. Ce programme dit "QE" (quantitative easing, assouplissement quantitatif) et lanc en mars dernier sera prolong jusqu' fin mars 2017 au moins. La BCE aura ainsi inject d'ici l a minima 1.500 milliards d'euros dans l'conomie. L'objectif pour la banque centrale est de relancer l'conomie en zone euro et de lutter contre la faiblesse de l'inflation.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...ards-euros.php

Les conomistes ne risquent pas dnoncer les erreurs de Mario Draghi, ils jouent leur crdibilit.

Concurrence dloyale des pays  bas cots sans limitation d'importation, fuite de capitaux sans taxation, application de mesures UL dtruisant l'emploi et la possibilit de dvelopper les exportations, oui notre systme est clairement mourrant.

----------


## Exentius

> Les conomistes n'ont que partiellement raison, la dflation en  est principalement de aux injections montaires de la BCE comparables  une dvaluation : 
> 
> La BCE injecte au moins 1100 milliards pour aider la zone euro.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...europeenne.php
> 
> Les banques centrales d'Europe, des tats-Unis et du Japon ont commenc  discuter d'une action concerte d'injection de liquidits en dollars en cas de Brexit.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...-un-brexit.php
> 
> La BCE a d'abord dcid de baisser son taux de dpt, avant d'annoncer un renforcement de son programme de rachats massifs de dette, sous forme d'une extension de sa dure et d'un largissement de la palette de titres qu'elle peut acheter. Ce programme dit "QE" (quantitative easing, assouplissement quantitatif) et lanc en mars dernier sera prolong jusqu' fin mars 2017 au moins. La BCE aura ainsi inject d'ici l a minima 1.500 milliards d'euros dans l'conomie. L'objectif pour la banque centrale est de relancer l'conomie en zone euro et de lutter contre la faiblesse de l'inflation.
> ...


J'ai  t simpliste dans mon prcdent post, je parlais du groupe "Les conoclastes" que je suis depuis un moment.

----------


## LSMetag

> Les conomistes n'ont que partiellement raison, la dflation en  est principalement de aux injections montaires de la BCE comparables  une dvaluation : 
> 
> La BCE injecte au moins 1100 milliards pour aider la zone euro.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...europeenne.php
> 
> Les banques centrales d'Europe, des tats-Unis et du Japon ont commenc  discuter d'une action concerte d'injection de liquidits en dollars en cas de Brexit.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...-un-brexit.php
> 
> La BCE a d'abord dcid de baisser son taux de dpt, avant d'annoncer un renforcement de son programme de rachats massifs de dette, sous forme d'une extension de sa dure et d'un largissement de la palette de titres qu'elle peut acheter. Ce programme dit "QE" (quantitative easing, assouplissement quantitatif) et lanc en mars dernier sera prolong jusqu' fin mars 2017 au moins. La BCE aura ainsi inject d'ici l a minima 1.500 milliards d'euros dans l'conomie. L'objectif pour la banque centrale est de relancer l'conomie en zone euro et de lutter contre la faiblesse de l'inflation.
> ...


Totalement d'accord. En esprant "relancer" en donnant de l'argent et en rduisant les intrts des prts, on cre de la dflation. Et il y a cette mondialisation ingale.
Mais on fait quoi ? On se laisse mourir ? Ou on acclre notre mort programme ?

Il faut tout revoir. La 5me Rpublique, la faon dont les entreprises fonctionnent (le code du travail n'est qu'une partie), ce qu'on produit, nos stratgies de dveloppement, les relations entre pays, que l'Europe de l'Ouest puisse s'opposer  l'Est qui fait de la concurrence dloyale.
Mais il faudrait que l'Europe de l'Ouest fonctionne comme une horloge, tant super unie et productive, changeant beaucoup et de faon relativement similaire, pour que la concurrence dloyale des pays de l'Est soit minimalise.

----------


## Mat.M

> Le problme c'est que notre conomie est en crise, et notre systme est clairement mourant. Nous entendons toujours les pauvres patrons (surtout ceux du CAC40) se plaindre que rien ne va. Et ceux l ne veulent pas d'une remise  plat du systme pour remettre en route la machine conomique.


le systme n'est pas forcment mourant puisque le systme conomique de la France , l'conomie de march, c'est le mme que partout ailleurs sur la plante...

Le gros problme de la France c'est que la France n'exporte pas assez  l'tranger ,les entreprises franaises visiblement ne conquierent pas assez de marchs extrieurs...

quand une entreprise franaise achte ( trs cher ) des licences Oracle ou Microsoft ou paie un abonnement sur Salesforces eh bien c'est espces sonnantes et trbuchantes pour ces entreprises amricaines qui se sont construites quasiment des situations de rentes.

Quand une entreprise franaise achte une licence Oracle assez onreuse il faut bien le compenser quelque part et rpercuter le cot de la licence sur le prix final du bien ou le service que produit l'entreprise franaise.
Ceci multipli par des milliers d'entreprises franaises quelque soit leur taille a fait un montant trs lev et il faut bien payer pour tous ces transferts et importations de technologie trangre...

Quand un particulier achte un Samsung Galaxy c'est Samsung qui gagne plein d'argent...

j'achte une machine  laver Miele pour ma maison parce que c'est de la super qualit c'est l'conomie allemande qui est gagnante.

et les exemples sont nombreux comme a ce qui fait qu'on importe bien plus qu'on exporte donc la balance du commerce extrieur est en dficit.

Par consquent a fait moins de rentres fiscales pour les finances publiques franaises aui niveau de l'impt sur les socits et de l'impt sur le revenu donc pour compenser les dficits et la dette, l'Etat est contraint d'augmenter la pression fiscale ; les systmes d'aides sociales eux sont contraints d'augmenter les recettes des cotisations.


Maintenant toute la question est de savoir si toutes ces importations de technologie ont un impact rel sur la productivit et la rentabilit des entreprises franaises ...apparemment non puisque ce n'est pas parce qu'on importe plus de technologie ( tablettes, PC, logiciels,...) que cela a un impact sur le PIB. ::mouarf:: 
Donc a semble corroborer les ides de Robert J Gordon

----------


## Grogro

> Les conomistes n'ont que partiellement raison, la dflation en  est principalement de aux injections montaires de la BCE comparables  une dvaluation : 
> 
> La BCE injecte au moins 1100 milliards pour aider la zone euro.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...europeenne.php
> 
> Les banques centrales d'Europe, des tats-Unis et du Japon ont commenc  discuter d'une action concerte d'injection de liquidits en dollars en cas de Brexit.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...-un-brexit.php
> 
> La BCE a d'abord dcid de baisser son taux de dpt, avant d'annoncer un renforcement de son programme de rachats massifs de dette, sous forme d'une extension de sa dure et d'un largissement de la palette de titres qu'elle peut acheter. Ce programme dit "QE" (quantitative easing, assouplissement quantitatif) et lanc en mars dernier sera prolong jusqu' fin mars 2017 au moins. La BCE aura ainsi inject d'ici l a minima 1.500 milliards d'euros dans l'conomie. L'objectif pour la banque centrale est de relancer l'conomie en zone euro et de lutter contre la faiblesse de l'inflation.
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...ards-euros.php


Sauf que d'aprs les thories montaires standards, l'injection massive et  rptition de liquidits par les banques centrales (Fed, BoE, BCE, BoJ) aurait du provoquer une jolie inflation.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Sauf que d'aprs les thories montaires standards, l'injection massive et  rptition de liquidits par les banques centrales (Fed, BoE, BCE, BoJ) aurait du provoquer une jolie inflation.


Tu ne la voie pas l'inflation toi ? entre la baguette  3F et la baguette  1,10 maintenant (plus de 7F!) il n'y a pas d'inflation?
Alors OK, elle est trs douce, mais elle est tout de mme l!

----------


## Aqualys

Mauvaise foi quand tu nous tiens...

_"Le gouvernement nest pas du mme avis que les snateurs sur ce point prcis de larticle 2, daprs Myriam Khomri. En effet, lexcutif dfend par la voix de la ministre du Travail que les 35 heures doivent  demeurer dans lordre public social . La ministre ajoute galement que le Snat est en train de vouloir revenir sur cette rgle par la  petite porte  et quil souhaite adopter les 39 heures, voire 40 heures sans ngociation ni compensation ._ "

Ho les vilains  ::): 

Je ne sais pas ce que veut dire " les 35h doivent demeurer dans l'ordre public social ". C'est un nouveau code ? une chartre ! les patrons adorent les chartres... Car il n'y a pas d'obligation de les respecter...
Madame la ministre est devenue une spcialiste du parler pour ne rien dire.

Non le snat ne passe pas par la petite porte pour remettre en cause le temps de travail, mais au contraire valide, non pas dans l'ordre public social mais dans le code du travail, la fin des 35h.
Ce n'est pas une surprise, et c'est une gnralisation de la fin des 35h au lieu de passer par des accords d'entreprise.

Comme disait Victor Hugo ; ceux qui vivent sont ceux qui luttent.

----------


## Aurel-R

> Le problme c'est que notre conomie est en crise, et notre systme est clairement mourant...


Y a pas de crise... Une crise par dfinition c'est un manque de richesse, hors le PIB de la France continue  crotre chaque anne, la France dgueule de richesse. Oui il y a une crise politique dans la rpartition de cette richesse (elle est pas dans notre poche  ::lol::  ) mais il n'y a pas de crise conomique.

----------


## Grogro

> Tu ne la voie pas l'inflation toi ? entre la baguette  3F et la baguette  1,10 maintenant (plus de 7F!) il n'y a pas d'inflation?
> Alors OK, elle est trs douce, mais elle est tout de mme l!


Ne pas confondre hausse des prix  la consommation et inflation. Oui les prix de l'alimentaire ont explos depuis le passage  l'euro comme tout le monde peut le constater, mais il y a eu en ralit peu d'inflation. Et depuis le dbut des annes 2010, nous sommes dans une spirale dflationniste d'abord en Europe, puis dans tendue  tout l'OCDE. L'inflation est en ralit maintenant nulle, voire ngative. Et personne ne comprend ce qui se passe.

Et surtout, tu mlanges tout. Tu parles de l'explosion des prix depuis la fin des annes 90 et le passage  l'euro, ce dont on parle c'est la situation conomique suite aux plans de QE  rptition depuis le dclenchement de la crise financire. Soit depuis 2008 (premier plan de la Fed en novembre de mmoire), et bcp plus rcemment dans l'Eurozone, sous le mandat de Mario Draghi.

----------


## ed73170

> Ne pas confondre hausse des prix  la consommation et inflation. Oui les prix de l'alimentaire ont explos depuis le passage  l'euro comme tout le monde peut le constater, mais il y a eu en ralit peu d'inflation. Et depuis le dbut des annes 2010, nous sommes dans une spirale dflationniste d'abord en Europe, puis dans tendue  tout l'OCDE. L'inflation est en ralit maintenant nulle, voire ngative. Et personne ne comprend ce qui se passe.


L j'avoue mon ignorance, explique-nous en quoi le fait que les prix augmentent ne soit pas synonyme d'inflation, et je ne parle pas de l'inflation officielle mais de celle que nous ressentons tous les jours en allant faire nos courses. La seule inflation que je n'ai pas constate depuis le passage  l'Euro c'est celle des salaires.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu ne la voie pas l'inflation toi ? entre la baguette  3F et la baguette  1,10 maintenant (plus de 7F!) il n'y a pas d'inflation?


L o ma baguette tait  3Fr, elle est maintenant  63cent ( la campagne). C'est un poil plus cher mais pas trop.
En ville maintenant elle est  1,10 mais est-ce qu'elle tait vraiment  3Fr  l'poque ?

L faudrait qu'on m'explique pourquoi  la campagne le prix aurait peu augment alors qu'il aurait t multipli par 2 en ville.

----------


## Grogro

> L j'avoue mon ignorance, explique-nous en quoi le fait que les prix augmentent ne soit pas synonyme d'inflation, et je ne parle pas de l'inflation officielle mais de celle que nous ressentons tous les jours en allant faire nos courses. La seule inflation que je n'ai pas constate depuis le passage  l'Euro c'est celle des salaires.


Encore une fois, on parle de la situation montaire depuis les plans d'injections de liquidit de la BCE, c'est  dire depuis dbut 2015.

Pour expliquer trs schmatiquement la diffrence entre les prix  la consommation et l'inflation : http://inflationdata.com/articles/20...he-difference/

C'est complexe, c'est contre-intuitif, et comme tout ce qui touche  la monnaie les mcanismes sont en ralit trs mal compris. Je pense qu'aujourd'hui personne ne comprend rellement la monnaie.

----------


## AoCannaille

> L o ma baguette tait  3Fr, elle est maintenant  63cent ( la campagne). C'est un poil plus cher mais pas trop.
> En ville maintenant elle est  1,10 mais est-ce qu'elle tait vraiment  3Fr  l'poque ?
> 
> L faudrait qu'on m'explique pourquoi  la campagne le prix aurait peu augment alors qu'il aurait t multipli par 2 en ville.


Je parle de la mme boulangerie de Banlieue  20 ans d'cart, donc pas de soucie de comparaison gographique.

Pour trouver des baguettes  moins de 70ct, il faut aller au supermarch et a me donne des boutons d'appeler a du pain.

----------


## Grogro

> Je parle de la mme boulangerie de Banlieue  20 ans d'cart, donc pas de soucie de comparaison gographique.
> 
> Pour trouver des baguettes  moins de 70ct, il faut aller au supermarch et a me donne des boutons d'appeler a du pain.


Je sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai de plus en plus de mal  trouver encore une vraie boulangerie, et donc du bon pain et des bonnes viennoiseries, et je ne parle pas de la farine grise dgueulasse. Et avec notre tradition de consacrer la pause du trolldi matin aux viennoiseries dans le CDS (4 personnes se dvouent  tour de rle, donc 4 boulangeries diffrentes), j'ai pu constater  quel point les vraies viennoiseries sont devenues rares dans ma ville.  ::?: 

J'ai l'impression que de plus en plus de boulangeries cuisent des ptons industriels. Et les farines ont clairement chang.

----------


## micka132

> 9h-17h c'est sympas l'amplitude horaire mais j'ai des doutes. 
> Dj 9-17h a fait 8h donc il faudrait faire la dite pour faire 40H. Et mme en France, on fait du 9-18h. (enfin quand on fait pas d'heure supp)


C'est ce que j'essaye d'expliquer...Le temps pour manger est compris dans le temps de travail. Du coup c'est vrai qu'il mange plutt "sur le pouce".
En gros un 35h francais c'est l'quivalent d'un 40h anglo-saxon en terme de temps total pass au travail, sauf que nous aimons bien prendre du temps pour manger.

Article/forum :
http://www.letudiant.fr/jobsstages/n...nis-19945.html
http://www.immigrer.com/faq/sujet/ge...e-travail.html


Ce qui est vrai par contre ce sont nos vacances plus importante !

----------


## Aeson

> N'empche que c'est le triste constat qu'on peut faire en France. On sent que la population a toujours un esprit "monarchique". Il faut un leader, un vrai chef. Sarkozy en hyper prsident, mme s'il gouvernait faon rpublique bananire, avec un premier ministre figurant, et avait les juges aux fesses, il avait ses fans.


Oui il veulent leurs independence car ils pensent etre le nombril du monde et que seul ils seraient mieu....



C'est bien ca le probleme en france....

----------


## Pascaltech

> Sauf que d'aprs les thories montaires standards, l'injection massive et  rptition de liquidits par les banques centrales (Fed, BoE, BCE, BoJ) aurait du provoquer une jolie inflation.


et



> Ne pas confondre hausse des prix  la consommation et inflation. Oui les prix de l'alimentaire ont explos depuis le passage  l'euro comme tout le monde peut le constater, mais il y a eu en ralit peu d'inflation. Et depuis le dbut des annes 2010, nous sommes dans une spirale dflationniste d'abord en Europe, puis dans tendue  tout l'OCDE. L'inflation est en ralit maintenant nulle, voire ngative. Et personne ne comprend ce qui se passe.
> 
> Et surtout, tu mlanges tout. Tu parles de l'explosion des prix depuis la fin des annes 90 et le passage  l'euro, ce dont on parle c'est la situation conomique suite aux plans de QE  rptition depuis le dclenchement de la crise financire. Soit depuis 2008 (premier plan de la Fed en novembre de mmoire), et bcp plus rcemment dans l'Eurozone, sous le mandat de Mario Draghi.


J'ai traduit via un site plutt efficace : http://fr.pons.com/traduction-texte (je trouve galement assez impressionante, l'appli google de traduction instantane sur portable) le texte que tu as cit, pour tre sr d'avoir bien compris, ci-dessous :




> L'inflation contre l'Index de Prix  la consommation  savez-vous la diffrence ?
> 
> Le 18 aot 2008 par Tim McMahon 4 commentaires
> 
> Beaucoup de personnes sont troubles par la diffrence entre l'Inflation et l'Index de Prix  la consommation. L'Index de Prix  la consommation est puisque son nom implique qu'un index, ou un nombre avait l'habitude de mesurer le changement.
> 
> L'index de prix  la consommation (CPI-U) 
> 
> Le gouvernement a choisi une date arbitraire pour tre l'anne de rfrence et le mettre gal  100. Actuellement cette date est 1984. (Ou plus exactement la moyenne des annes 1982-1984) auparavant l'anne de rfrence tait 1967 (ils changent l'anne de rfrence chaque de temps en temps donc vous ne remarquez pas qu'il y a eu l'inflation de plus de 2000 % depuis le dbut). Voir l'Inflation Cumulative Depuis 1913. 
> ...



Le site ne se mouille pas de trop. Il rduit la diffrence entre hausse des prix et inflation  une diffrence temporelle :" l'inflation est la hausse des prix sur une anne" pour rsumer.

Comme tu le dis, l'conomie est une science difficile  aprhender, je fais de mon mieux et je ne suis jamais sr de ce que j'ai compris. "L'conomie a t cre pour que la mtorologie ne soit pas la seule science inexacte", Dixit ??

Je comprends l'inflation, comme la croissance de la masse montaire ( la totalit de l'conomie  mon sens, https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masse_mon%C3%A9taire). Je ne saurais dire laquelle des M0  M4 est reprsentative.

Cette masse de la monnaie "Euro" doit reprsenter  l'instant t la totalit des richesses et engagements(dettes, instruments financiers,...)  de sa zone d'influence : la zone conomique europenne.

La difficult est de suivre instantanment les pertes et gains de valeur(ou richesse) de la ZEE compose de : la production de chaque agent conomique : individus(artistes, collectionneurs, trouveurs d'oeuvres d'art, truands, rcuprateurs, bricoleurs, prospecteurs, inventeurs de trsors), employs, entreprises, la balance importations/exportations, les pertes ou gains sur les marchs(dont le forex qui passe au lance flamme toute l'conomie mondiale avec sa monnaie virtuelle cre par effet de levier), dprciations ou apprciations d'actifs, cration montaire par les emprunts et *injections montaires* !!!

Super Mario gre  vue ses ouailles dans sa cours, injecte, retire selon les indicateurs et les attaques conomiques, en cours  venir ou en embuscade(forex principalement), avec comme objectif : une masse montaire qui croisse de 2% l'an. Sacr mtier !!!! J'arrive pas moi-mme  dterminer ma richesse en fin de mois, pourtant mes rentres sont stables.

Pour en revenir  ton intervention :



> l'injection massive et  rptition de liquidits par les banques centrales (Fed, BoE, BCE, BoJ) aurait du provoquer une jolie inflation


En temps normal, dans une conomie du XIX me sicle, selon ce que l'on a connu, oui. On obtient un mme rsultat  une exprience que dans un mme environnement. Il faut savoir que depuis la crise de 2008, il reste 500 000 Mds de $ environ qui sont toujours sous le tapis, et personne ne sait o  ::(: (.

Alors,selon les prvisions issues des connaissances valides aujourd'hui et surtout selon les dogmes qui dominent, s'il y a injection montaire, les acteurs recevant cette manne montaire devraient investir, dpenser, emprunter(l'emprunt va crer encore plus de monnaie). Malheureusement, cette manne est capte principalement par des oprateurs qui n'en ont rien  foutre de nos gueules et de nos petits besoins, qui utilisent cette monnaie toujours pour jouer entre-eux sur leurs marchs. 
Il en sort une partie congrue, mais je pense que la confiance en l'avenir n'y est plus, alors les acteurs conomiques consommateurs ne jouent plus le jeu, rechignent  dpenser et surtout  emprunter, ce qui est le gagne pain des banques. 

C'est le mcanisme de l'offre et de la demande qui fonctionne tout  fait correctement. Pas de demande, donc baisse des prix. 
Voyez-vous le prix des voitures aujourd'hui ? 150  par mois pour acheter une voiture, sans conditions particulires ! Ils ont mal, c'est vident  mon avis. Ils vont faire encode mieux, j'en suis sur. J'imagine le dgt si le march se retourne massivement : comme il s'agit de location longue dure, s'il y a un dsengagement massif des acheteur/loueurs, les garages n'auront plus de place pour loger les vhicules rcuprs, les constructeurs devront arrter immdiatement leur production, chmage massif dans l'industrie, contamination aux autres activits, crise conomique gnrale. Tout a parce qu'ils ont jou avec le feu, comme nos enctres les Nanderthal et Cro-Magnon. Je trouve que ces hommes avaient une modernit certaine.

J'interprte les injections montaires massives actuelles gnratrice d'une mfiance de l'ensemble des acteurs conomiques, dont nous, donc gnratrices de dflation, ce que j'ai dit prcdemment un peu rapidement, je m'en excuse.

Ces injections ont pour but principal de contrer les injections montaires effectues par les autres monnaies principales (Chine, Japon, USA), afin de ne pas se retrouver avec une monnaie survalue et toutes ses consquences. Le but est externe, les consquences internes.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Le nombre d'heures de travail est sur le contrat de travail. Donc peut varier d'un individu  l'autre.

CQFD.

P.S.: le contrat est mis par qui ou quoi ? L encore les gouvernements ne sont pas toujours des gestionnaires malgr les articles de lois.

----------


## micka132

> Oui il veulent leurs independence car ils pensent etre le nombril du monde et que seul ils seraient mieu....


Tu sais ce qui fait aujourd'hui la richesse du monde c'est la multitude de "nombriliste" au fil de l'histoire.
Et dtrompe toi, l'Europe ca n'est qu'une pense de plus en terme de nombrilisme : on est trop petit pour faire le poids face aux autres mgas pays. 
Faire le poids ca veut simplement dire vouloir imposer sa vision aux autres.
J'ai rarement vu un petit village d'Amazonie venir dballer ses conneries  l'ONU, contrairement  nous autres grand sauveur du monde.

----------


## MCSTN

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie-mondi...0_1656941.html

----------


## Mat.M

> Ne pas confondre hausse des prix  la consommation et inflation. Oui les prix de l'alimentaire ont explos depuis le passage  l'euro comme tout le monde peut le constater, mais il y a eu en ralit peu d'inflation. Et depuis le dbut des annes 2010, nous sommes dans une spirale dflationniste d'abord en Europe, puis dans tendue  tout l'OCDE.


la notion d'inflation est un peu  prendre avec prudence..car c'est une valeur moyenne si je ne me trompe.
Donc les secteurs conomiques qui ont tendance  voir leurs prix de vente gonfler face  un march  compensent ceux dont les prix n'augmentent quasiment pas  ::mouarf:: 

En d'autres termes si on va acheter des patates et des pizzas  Carrefour les prix demeurent stables mais ds qu'il s'agit de faire venir le plombier pour des rparations ou bien des ouvriers dans une maison l c'est une autre paire de manche



> L'inflation est en ralit maintenant nulle, voire ngative. Et personne ne comprend ce qui se passe.


en admettons que je fasse volontairement la confusion les prix  la consommation augmentent peu car il y a concurrence trs forte entre les acteurs conomiques donc par consquent les acteurs conmiques sont obligs de faire pression sur les prix.
Sauf entente illgale sur les prix notamment entre les grandes entreprises de distribution  ::mouarf:: 
C'est comme si une grande entreprise demande des prestations de service informatique  une SSII A , elle va faire jouer la concurrence avec une entreprise B ou C...

----------


## asfez

De toute faon, tout a c'est la faute  la marijuingua qui rend le franais fainant.

Refrence : https://www.facebook.com/antimarijuanga/

----------


## Tcharl

> De toute faon, tout a c'est la faute  la marijuingua qui rend le franais fainant.
> 
> Refrence : https://www.facebook.com/antimarijuanga/


Enorme! J'ai cru au fake, mais non! Ca dpasse tout ce que j'aurais pu imaginer

----------


## RPGamer

Il n'y a pas besoin de marijuana  ::lol::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Encore une fois, on parle de la situation montaire depuis les plans d'injections de liquidit de la BCE, c'est  dire depuis dbut 2015.
> 
> Pour expliquer trs schmatiquement la diffrence entre les prix  la consommation et l'inflation : http://inflationdata.com/articles/20...he-difference/
> 
> C'est complexe, c'est contre-intuitif, et comme tout ce qui touche  la monnaie les mcanismes sont en ralit trs mal compris. Je pense qu'aujourd'hui personne ne comprend rellement la monnaie.


Les conomistes montaristes comprennent bien la monnaie : 

L'inflation correspond  une mise en circulation de l'argent suprieur  la croissance : les acteurs conomiques vont donc augmenter leurs prix puisque la valeur relle de l'argent diminue.
En consquence, sa circulation augmente puisqu'elle se dprcie, le placement de liquidits est moins rentable et  & le cout du travail diminue:
Les investisseurs (rentiers) ne vont donc plus investir leur pargne dans leur obligations, mais vont acheter des actions ou se transformer en entrepreneur dans l'espoir d'avoir un retour sur investissement (ce qui n'a rien de sur...)

Irving Fischer: MV=PQ, Masse montaire multiplie par la vitesse de circulation de la monnaie est gale  PQ, cest--dire le PIB nominal (valeur de la production dans un pays)

Pour compenser la prcarisation, l'tat va donc indexer les revenus minimaux (smic, retraites...) sur l'inflation.

Dans une priode de dsinflation comme celle que nous avons connu depuis 1981, tout change : Les obligations deviennent le placement privilgi, puisque leur pouvoir dachat monte au travers du temps tandis que les affaires normales, surtout si elles sont endettes se retrouvent avec des cots fixes qui ne baissent pas et des chiffres daffaire qui baissent (d'o compression des marges, licenciements). Ce qui va correspondre  des chutes de la bourse es obligations retrouvent un attrait, et il faut les acheter quand les taux sur les obligations longues sont trs suprieurs au taux de croissance du PIB nominal. 
Cela a march  chaque fois depuis 30 ans, du moins pour les pays qui ne menaaient pas de connatre la faillite.

Les marches obligataires et les marchs des actions se mettent  avoir une corrlation ngative,  ce qui veut dire que quand les obligations montent parce que la dflation saggrave, les actions baissent et que quand les obligations baissent suite au ralentissement de la chute des prix, les actions montent

Bref, il n'y a pas d'inflation l'INSEE a raison, mais il y a dflation ce qui n'est gure mieux pour les gens qui travaillent.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Les conomistes montaristes comprennent bien la monnaie : 
> 
> L'inflation correspond  une mise en circulation de l'argent suprieur  la croissance : les acteurs conomiques vont donc augmenter leurs prix puisque la valeur relle de l'argent diminue.
> En consquence, sa circulation augmente puisqu'elle se dprcie, le placement de liquidits est moins rentable et  & le cout du travail diminue:
> Les investisseurs (rentiers) ne vont donc plus investir leur pargne dans leur obligations, mais vont acheter des actions ou se transformer en entrepreneur dans l'espoir d'avoir un retour sur investissement (ce qui n'a rien de sur...)
> 
> Irving Fischer: MV=PQ, Masse montaire multiplie par la vitesse de circulation de la monnaie est gale  PQ, cest--dire le PIB nominal (valeur de la production dans un pays)
> 
> Pour compenser la prcarisation, l'tat va donc indexer les revenus minimaux (smic, retraites...) sur l'inflation.
> ...


C'est bien ce que s'est pass et que notre petit groupe anar avait prophtis ds 1974. A cette poque nous tions dans la phase A que j'appelle capitalisme fordiste/keynesien. Un peu le foutoir  cause de cette inflation mais tout se passait globalement bien car, effectivement, les salaires taient indexs sur l'inflation (il a fallu "_la gauche_", en 1981, pour qu'ils ne le soient plus). Mais nous sentions la puissance monter des socits financires qui taient opposes  ce processus et annoncions donc des lendemains de chmage de masse et de rgressions sociales et conomiques.

A cette poque aussi (1974) nous recevions des informations comme quoi l'arme US qui sortait de la guerre du Vietnam s'entrainait pour des guerres dans des pays trs secs, au contraire. L'Histoire nous montra que tout, aussi  ce niveau, avait t planifi.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est bien ce que s'est pass et que notre petit groupe anar avait prophtis ds 1974. A cette poque nous tions dans la phase A que j'appelle capitalisme fordiste/keynesien. Un peu le foutoir  cause de cette inflation mais tout se passait globalement bien car, effectivement, les salaires taient indexs sur l'inflation (il a fallu "_la gauche_", en 1981, pour qu'ils ne le soient plus). Mais nous sentions la puissance monter des socits financires qui taient opposes  ce processus et annoncions donc des lendemains de chmage de masse et de rgressions sociales et conomiques.
> 
> A cette poque aussi (1974) nous recevions des informations comme quoi l'arme US qui sortait de la guerre du Vietnam s'entrainait pour des guerres dans des pays trs secs, au contraire. L'Histoire nous montra que tout, aussi  ce niveau, avait t planifi.


C'tait au lendemain du premier pic ptrolier US, qui devenait donc un gros importateur de ptrole, de la guerre du Kippour et du premier choc ptrolier. Isral menac par tous ses voisins, pas encore intouchable politiquement et mdiatiquement en Occident, mais dj en pleine monte en puissance diplomatique. Quelques annes plus tard,  la fin de la dcennies, les premiers plans de remodelage du grand moyen-orient ont commenc  filtrer. Aujourd'hui, je doute que ltat profond US (cf Peter Dale Scott, voire Ron Paul) soit capable d'autant anticiper.

Quand  MV = PQ, cette "quation" simpliste, bidon et jamais vrifie exprimentalement bien sr, fait rire bruyamment et mchamment n'importe quel physicien. Comme certains disent "do you guys really believe that?"  ::ptdr::

----------


## asfez

> Quand  MV = PQ, cette "quation" simpliste, bidon et jamais vrifie exprimentalement bien sr, fait rire bruyamment et mchamment n'importe quel physicien. Comme certains disent "do you guys really believe that?"


Si un physicien le dit, en anglais en plus, alors c'est que c'est vrai. Haut de dessus de a, il n'y a que le soleil.

----------


## Mat.M

> Mais nous sentions la puissance monter des socits financires qui taient opposes  ce processus et annoncions donc des lendemains de chmage de masse et de rgressions sociales et conomiques.


Je ne vois pas comment les socits financires peuvent s'opposer au processus de cration montaire cela n'a pas de sens car de toute faon elles gagnent de l'argent comme mme.
Comme la BCE a inject un certain nombre de liquidits dans l'Economie via les institutions bancaires et les fonds d'investissements rsultat des courses ces socits financires spculent plus qu'elles n'aident rellement l'conomie productive ( par productive j'entends conomie relle classique  qui produit biens et services et non financire  )

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est bien ce que s'est pass et que notre petit groupe anar avait prophtis ds 1974. A cette poque nous tions dans la phase A que j'appelle capitalisme fordiste/keynesien. Un peu le foutoir  cause de cette inflation mais tout se passait globalement bien car, effectivement, les salaires taient indexs sur l'inflation (il a fallu "_la gauche_", en 1981, pour qu'ils ne le soient plus). Mais nous sentions la puissance monter des socits financires qui taient opposes  ce processus et annoncions donc des lendemains de chmage de masse et de rgressions sociales et conomiques.
> 
> A cette poque aussi (1974) nous recevions des informations comme quoi l'arme US qui sortait de la guerre du Vietnam s'entrainait pour des guerres dans des pays trs secs, au contraire. L'Histoire nous montra que tout, aussi  ce niveau, avait t planifi.


En 1973, les tensions ne sont pas encore trs leves au Moyen Orient mais on a peur d'une attaque de l'URSS sur l'Iran via Afghanistan...
De plus, c'est le premier choc ptrolier et Kissinger songe du bout des lvres mais publiquement quand mme  attaquer l'Arabie Saudite pour mettre la main sur les champs ptroliers protger la monarchie des Sauds.

Et en 1979, c'est la rvolution iranienne. On sait pas trs bien si Khomeiny n'a pas t mis au pouvoir par les anglais (le Shah tait une crature amricaine, Khomeiny commencera par se dbarrasser des communistes, ce sont eux qui soutiennent le rgime aujourd'hui). 
Une opration suicidaire de libration d'otages se conclut comme elle le devait, par un dsastre... ce qui confirme que l'arme US n'est pas encore prte. 

Donc rien d'tonnant  ce qu'elle se soit prpare au dsert.

Et ceci dit, on parlait bien de lAfghanistan avant le 11 septembre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quand  MV = PQ, cette "quation" simpliste, bidon et jamais vrifie exprimentalement bien sr, fait rire bruyamment et mchamment n'importe quel physicien. Comme certains disent "do you guys really believe that?"


C'est vrai que dans votre monde, il n'y a pas d'inflation ni de dflation ni de monnaie tout court. 
Donc ne venez pas prendre vos grands airs alors que deux messages auparavant, vous avouez benoitement ne pas savoir ce qu'est l'conomie et crachez sur le travail d'un des plus grands *conomistes* du XXeme sicle.
Surtout quand on se donne la peine de vous rpondre

----------


## Chauve souris

Pendant que les snateurs en rajoutent une couche au dumping social de l'article 2 vous aurez ci-dessous l'volution des revenus des patrons du CAC 40. Le tout extrait de la feuille de chou bolchevique, le couteau entre les dents,  savoir le Figaro
http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2016...s-en-un-an.php

----------


## Saverok

> Pendant que les snateurs en rajoutent une couche au dumping social de l'article 2 vous aurez ci-dessous l'volution des revenus des patrons du CAC 40. Le tout extrait de la feuille de chou bolchevique, le couteau entre les dents,  savoir le Figaro
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/2016...s-en-un-an.php


Le CAC40, c'est combien d'entreprises ? (question rhtorique).
Si on veut parler des choses relles, on se base sur la moyenne des PME (plus grand employeur de France) : http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/emploi/...me-449546.html
C'est tout de suite moins choquant surtout quand on voit que les patrons de PME sont bien plus proche de 50h/semaine que des 35h, on relativise encore plus.

Si on base tous ses argumentaires sur les cas extrmes, on n'arrive jamais  rien.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je ne vois pas comment les socits financires peuvent s'opposer au processus de cration montaire cela n'a pas de sens car de toute faon elles gagnent de l'argent comme mme.


Certes, mais pas de la mme faon que les socits industrielles, lesquelles gardaient un rapport privilgi avec le proltaire-consommateur (le capitalisme fordiste). A partir du moment o, dixit Bernard Maris, les 100 premires socits financires ont un CA mille fois suprieur aux 100 premires socits industrielles, ce sont elles qui font la loi et imposent leur mthodes. Lesquelles n'ont plus rien  voir avec les modles prcdents. Par exemple les "_dgraissages_" selon l'expression des adipeux du CAC 40 ( l'exception de Carlos Ghosn, lui il a plutt la tronche de Nosferatu n'ayant pas eu sa dose de sang depuis un bout de temps) provoque une envole des cours de bourses alors que, de toute vidence, cette saigne est mortelle et que l'entreprise ne s'en remettra pas. En tout petit avec des bretelles il y avait le protg de Tonton, Bernard Tapis, qui tait trs fort  ce petit jeu.

C'est le royaume des "_traders_" o tout est matire  spculation sur le trs court terme et qui n'a, en fait, plus rien  voir avec l'conomie. Quant on lit qu'on achte des milliards de dollars des "_rseaux sociaux_" qui ne sont que de la pure virtualisation avec des clients, labiles, n'apportant rien individuellement, on se dit que si le vnrable Aristote voyait ce qu'on est capable de faire avec la "_chrmatistique_" il en serait baba.

Au moins quand on achetait une banque, il y avait des clients avec leurs dpts dedans, leurs conomies places pour essayer d'chapper  l'inflation, leur emprunt pour leur maison, leur tuture, bref la vie des gens. Dans un rseau social, Facebook, LinkedIn il y a quoi ? Du vent !

----------


## AoCannaille

> Au moins quand on achetait une banque, il y avait des clients avec leurs dpts dedans, leurs conomies places pour essayer d'chapper  l'inflation, leur emprunt pour leur maison, leur tuture, bref la vie des gens. Dans un rseau social, Facebook, LinkedIn il y a quoi ? Du vent !


Certes, les montants sont dconnects de la ralit, mais ce n'est pas que du vent.
D'abord d'un point de vue physique, il y a quand mme une palanque de serveurs qui ne sont quand mme pas ngligeable, sans parler des locaux dont les entreprises peuvent tre propritaires. On se souvient de microsoft achetant Nokia avec son usine.

Ensuite, il y a la valeur du logiciel en lui mme. Il n'est pas gratuit et surtout en achetant une boite comme a, on achte l'exclusivit du logiciel. C'est comme si une boite achetait "Windows" en le rachetant  la somme de toutes les licences jamais vendues.

Jusqu'ici, ce n'est pas du vent et pour moi, dans le cas de linkedin,  a vaut bien plusieurs centaines de milions voire mme quelques milliards.

Enfin, il y a la vente de l'imaginaire : " regarde tout ce que tu _pourras_ faire avec". Et seulement  ce moment on passe dans la spculation.

Mais c'est un peu la mode en publicit maintenant. Les tlphones sont de plus en plus puissant, et on communique sur des stats brutes et pas sur des possibilits. "Octo core 2Ghz", "3Go de ram"... 99% des clients ne comprennent rien  ce que a implique ni  quoi a peut leur servir, mais imaginent que c'est mieux.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est le royaume des "_traders_" o tout est matire  spculation sur le trs court terme et qui n'a, en fait, plus rien  voir avec l'conomie. Quant on lit qu'on achte des milliards de dollars des "_rseaux sociaux_" qui ne sont que de la pure virtualisation avec des clients, labiles, n'apportant rien individuellement,


je suis bien d'accord les rseaux sociaux cela tient plus de la vacuit qu'autre chose.. ::aie:: 




> on se dit que si le vnrable Aristote voyait ce qu'on est capable de faire avec la "_chrmatistique_" il en serait baba.


ehhh Patrick Drahi le grand boss de SFR ? 




> Au moins quand on achetait une banque, il y avait des clients avec leurs dpts dedans, leurs conomies places pour essayer d'chapper  l'inflation, leur emprunt pour leur maison, leur tuture, bref la vie des gens. Dans un rseau social, Facebook, LinkedIn il y a quoi ? Du vent !


je suis bien d'accord mais le but d'un tablissement financier c'est tout de mme gagner de l'argent on n'est pas dans le monde des Bisounours non plus  ::mrgreen:: 

ensuite je ne te comprends pas: tu as cris vouloir crer une entreprise de pices dtaches de matriel info au Paraguay et tu affirmes tre un brin anar...
mais pour crer une entreprise il faut avoir l'me un minimum capitaliste sinon a risque de ne pas marcher  ::mouarf::

----------


## Saverok

> Au moins quand on achetait une banque, il y avait des clients avec leurs dpts dedans, leurs conomies places pour essayer d'chapper  l'inflation, leur emprunt pour leur maison, leur tuture, bref la vie des gens. Dans un rseau social, Facebook, LinkedIn il y a quoi ? Du vent !


Ce qui fait la valeur d'une entreprise, ce n'est pas ses biens matriels mais son CA et surtout son potentiel de croissance.
C'est pour cela que les entreprises numriques sont autant valorises ==> c'est pour les promesses de gains futurs

Une usine, mme avec plusieurs millions d'euros de machines  l'intrieur, ce n'est qu'une capacit de production.
Une fois qu'elle a atteint son rythme de croisire, sa croissance est faible sauf investissement supplmentaire (changement de machine, etc.).
Bref, ce n'est pas l'usine en soit qui vaut de l'argent, mais ce qu'elle produit, surtout si cela est protg par des brevets.
==> il n'est d'ailleurs pas rare de voir des usines en faillites vendues 1 symbolique pour tre ensuite dmantele (car ses machines ont une valeur)

C'est un peu la mme chose avec un commerce.
Ce qui a le plus de valeur, ce n'est pas les murs o le fond de commerce, c'est le fichier client.

Maintenant, imagine un commerce avec un fichier client ultra prcis et fiable de plusieurs centaines de millions (ex : 300).
Et imagine que chacun de ces clients ne rapporte qu'1 euro et qu'il soit possible d'augmenter le CA gnr par chaque client  1,5 avec un investissement ultra faible.
Tu obtiens alors une entreprise d'un CA de 300 millions  qui moyennent un investissement faible peut avoir une croissance de 50% et gnrer un CA de 450 millions d'euros en moins d'un an.
La promesse des socits numriques est l. (tu peux tjrs essayer avec ton livret A  ::aie:: )

----------


## Chauve souris

> ensuite je ne te comprends pas: tu as cris vouloir crer une entreprise de pices dtaches de matriel info au Paraguay et tu affirmes tre un brin anar...
> mais pour crer une entreprise il faut avoir l'me un minimum capitaliste sinon a risque de ne pas marcher


Tel K. Marx (oui, la modestie...) je rends hommage au capitalisme qui a permis de crer des richesses en comparaison de l'Ancien Rgime. Et ce que je critique actuellement c'est que ces socits n'ont plus rien de capitaliste car elle ne cre pas de richesses et spculent  court terme comme une fin en soi. Une nouvelle fodalit dont les membres sont, le plus souvent, hrditaires.

Tout investisseur est - forcment - un capitaliste, mme si le capital est modeste. Capital qui ne sert pas  spculer mais, au contraire de la chrmatistique, est investit dans des composants  vendre et  assembler. Rien de sorcier l-dedans, c'est "_l'accumulation primitive_" de Rosa Luxembourg. Et l'anar que je suis assumera sa schizophrnie en tant  la fois capitaliste et proltaire. Au fond je suis le seul patron qui m'obligera  travailler tard et que j'accepterais en mme temps que je serais le seul proltaire  que j'ose exploiter de faon honte.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ce qui fait la valeur d'une entreprise, ce n'est pas ses biens matriels mais son CA et surtout son potentiel de croissance.
> C'est pour cela que les entreprises numriques sont autant valorises ==> c'est pour les promesses de gains futurs
> 
> Une usine, mme avec plusieurs millions d'euros de machines  l'intrieur, ce n'est qu'une capacit de production.
> Une fois qu'elle a atteint son rythme de croisire, sa croissance est faible sauf investissement supplmentaire (changement de machine, etc.).
> Bref, ce n'est pas l'usine en soit qui vaut de l'argent, mais ce qu'elle produit, surtout si cela est protg par des brevets.
> ==> il n'est d'ailleurs pas rare de voir des usines en faillites vendues 1 symbolique pour tre ensuite dmantele (car ses machines ont une valeur)


C'est l o l'conomie se pervertie dans le ftichisme de la "_croissance_". Je ne sais plus quel sage a rappel  ce sujet que "_les arbres ne grimpent pas jusqu'au ciel_". ou bien que "_la France tait monte tellement haut que c'est parce qu'elle a le vertige qu'elle se casse la gueule maintenant_" (je crois que c'tait de Coluche)

Imaginons une production o la R&D est faible car ayant atteint sa plnitude. Par exemple une usine de production de ptes alimentaires de trs bonne qualit. Certes il y aura toujours  l'intrieur des techniciens zls cherchant  amliorer une bricole. Dans une optique "_communiste_" cette usine serait parfaite car elle correspondrait bien aux besoins des consommateurs. Dans une optique spculative, comme tu le dcris, elle ne vaudrait rien car elle ne serait pas pas en train de produire du delta C chrmatistique. Et l on voit bien le fondement de la "_critique de l'conomie politique_" : ce dcouplage entre un "_jeu_" spculatif et la satisfaction des besoins humains.

Les spculateurs ont certainement dcid un jour que le savoir faire du textile de Nord n'tait que de la ringardise ( leur yeux) et qu'il valait mieux liquider ce passif avec, quelle horreur, des ouvriers qui taient correctement pays. Donc il n'y a plus rien dans ces zones les gens sont au chmage ou bricolent dans la prcarit. Et pour ne rien arranger on leur a inject des envahisseurs musulmans in situ. Le textile est donc produit en Chine ou en Inde, dans des conditions qu'on imagine avec une qualit dplorable et imprgn de substances qui seraient illgales en France car toxiques au niveau cutan.

Voila donc ce qu'on a fait de la production d'un secteur de qualit qui aurait du se moderniser mais qui fut liquid,  la faon des botes rachetes par Bernard Tapie, qui n'auront servies qu' oprer un "_coup de Bourse_" et donner des dividendes pendant une trs courte priode aux actionnaires spculateurs.

Mais quand la Chine sera empoisonne dans sa propre pollution et que ses habitants seront devenus compltement dgnrs  cause des perturbateurs endocriniens et autres il sera peut-tre temps alors de rinventer des machines  tisser locales....

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Loi travail : le Snat adopte une version modifie du projet de loi * 
*qui prvoit entre autres labrogation des 35 heures * 

Le Snat a vot ce mardi,  une courte majorit (185 voix contre 156), un texte remani de la loi travail. Les snateurs ont effectivement rintgr un  un les points les plus controverss du texte initial, qui avaient t abandonns aprs la premire manifestation du 9 mars,  l'issue de la ngociation avec la CFDT. 

Ils ont confirm par exemple le plafonnement des indemnits prudhomales qui sont obtenues en cas de licenciement  sans cause relle et srieuse  (plafonnement  15 mois de salaire au maximum). La majorit snatoriale pense quune telle mesure permet dattnuer la peur dembaucher chez de nombreuses PME. 

Le Snat a galement adopt le trs controvers article 2 qui instaure la primaut des accords d'entreprises sur les accords de branches en matire de temps de travail. Une mesure dnonce par plusieurs syndicats et par une partie de la gauche, car elle serait de nature  encourager le moins-disant social entre les socits dun mme secteur. Les snateurs de droite et du centre, qui taient favorables  larticle 2, lont amend en supprimant la notion de  dure lgale du travail  pour la remplacer par une  dure de rfrence  qui serait fixe par accord dentreprise ; en labsence daccord, les salaris repasseraient aux 39 heures par semaine.

Le Snat a aussi relev, contre l'avis du gouvernement, le niveau des seuils sociaux dans les entreprises, faisant passer de 11  20 salaris, l'obligation de faire lire des dlgus du personnel, et de 50  100 salaris la cration d'un comit d'entreprise (CE) et d'un comit d'hygine, de scurit et des conditions de travail (CHSCT). Le seuil minimum de 24 heures pour le temps partiel a lui t supprim. 

Par ailleurs, les snateurs suppriment la possibilit de mandater un reprsentant syndical dans les PME et TPE, autre concession faite  la CFDT,  lAssemble nationale, par la commission des affaires sociales.

La dure du travail des apprentis suivra  celle de lentreprise , y compris sil sagit de travailler la nuit. Sur ce sujet lapprentissage en alternance est autoris ds 14 ans (contre 16 aujourdhui).

Le  droit  la dconnexion , inscrit dans le projet de loi afin que les salaris  coupent  leur smartphone ou leur PC durant leur temps de repos et de congs, a t allg, notamment en retirant lobligation dlaborer une charte de la dconnexion dans les entreprises de plus de 50 personnes. 

Les parlementaires ont galement utilis le passage du texte au Snat pour supprimer lextension de la garantie jeune, lune des promesses de Manuel Valls faites  la suite de la bronca tudiante, ainsi que le contrat de gnration.

La dpute PS Annick Lepetit a assur que  nous continuons  rechercher toutes les amliorations possibles . Laurent Baumel, l'un des chefs de file des  frondeurs  PS, a avanc  j'espre que le prsident de la Rpublique indiquera  son Premier ministre qu'il serait peut-tre plus utile de discuter rellement. On n'est pas trs loin d'un compromis possible. Il me semble que les syndicats sont disposs  un compromis .

 l'issue du vote, la ministre du Travail Myriam El Khomri a assur qu'elle restait  tenace et dtermine  amener ce projet de loi jusqu'au bout . Selon son entourage, le texte vot par les snateurs prsente  des diffrences assez marques avec notre version, notamment sur le dialogue social , mais aussi que  le Snat a arrt des propositions plus proches de celles du patronat. On peut par ailleurs voir que ce quils ont adopt fait cho aux propositions quon lit dans les programmes des primaires des uns et des autres .

Nicole Bricq a dnonc un texte  compltement dsquilibr  par la Chambre haute.  En plein dbat des primaires, il vous fallait montrer vos muscles et donc faire des prises de guerre. Mais tait-il bien ncessaire de revenir sur les 35 heures ?  Toutefois, pour Alain Milon, prsident (LR) de la commission des Affaires sociales, le texte du Snat  constitue une vraie rforme qui ne tombe pas dans la caricature que certains ont dnonce .

Le projet de loi sera donc de nouveau examin par lAssemble nationale ds jeudi, dabord en commission des affaires sociales, puis en sance  partir du 5 juillet, sance pendant laquelle le gouvernement n'exclut pas de recourir  nouveau  l'article 49-3 pour faire adopter sa version sans vote. Dans lintervalle, Manuel Valls reoit, mercredi et jeudi, les organisations syndicales et patronales afin de faire le point sur le texte.

Source : *Le Monde*

----------


## Chauve souris

Au del de toutes les arguties des figaronautes, je m'interroge. Bien sr ces derniers vont se mettre  couiner au nom de "_notre conomie_", "_nos exportations_". Moi j'aime bien les "_nos_". Ca fait croire un temps  ces larbins qu'ils sont assis sur le sige d'un PDG du CAC 40. Il y a aussi "_nos_" soldats (bof,  part ceux que j'ai eu quand j'tais chiard, en matire plastique, mme pas en plomb, de toute faon le plomb c'est toxique, surtout quand c'est une balle propulse, "_nos_" soldats en savent quelque chose), mais aussi "_nos_" policiers avec "_nos_" matraques sur "_nos_" gueules". Ce dernier point, dans l'appartenance, est douloureusement exact.

Donc je m'interroge, disais-je, sur le fondement de toute cette rgression sociale, au nom de l'conomie politique, comme vient de le relater en dtail Stphane le calme.

En rangeant, via Calibre, ma mgachie de livres lectroniques (je dois en avoir plus de 10.000) je tombe sur un ouvrage crit avec un solide bon sens "_Introduction  l'conomie politique_" de Rosa Luxemburg crit en 1925. En particulier sur la rflexion qu'elle fait sur les inondations et le chmage, phnomnes qui furent d'actualit,  la fois en France et en Allemagne ces derniers temps.




> La comparaison mme,  laquelle nous avons eu recours, entre le chmage et une
> inondation, montre que nous sommes en fait moins impuissants devant des
> vnements lmentaires de la nature physique que devant nos propres affaires
> purement sociales, purement humaines ! Les inondations priodiques qui ravagent au
> printemps l'est de l'Allemagne ne sont en dernire analyse qu'une consquence de
> notre impritie en matire d'hydrographie. La technique, en son tat actuel, donne
> dj des moyens suffisants pour protger l'agriculture de la puissance des eaux et
> mme pour mettre  profit cette puissance ; simplement ces moyens ne peuvent tre
> appliqus qu' grande chelle, par une organisation rationnelle et cohrente qui
> ...


Cette fatalit, vhicule par tous les mdias, de la souffrance et de la rgression sociale pousse aux limites de l'absurde avec l'accroissement du temps de travail alors que celui-ci fond au soleil du modernisme, me fait penser aussi au mythe des mayas qui, persuads que le soleil allait s'teindre, le ravivait par des sacrifices humains, comme cela tait montr dans le film de Mel Gibson "_Apocalypto_".

Vouloir faire "_travailler plus_" des gens qui n'ont pas de travail ncessitera d'inventer un travail  la fois inutile et cruel. Ca me rappelle la rflexion d'un dport juif dans un camp, Treblinka, je crois, s'adressant, en substance,  un officier SS : "_nous pouvons travailler, mais pourquoi nous faire souffrir ainsi, c'est contre-productif !_", l'officier SS lui rpondit : "_le travail, a n'a pas d'importance, nous voulons vous faire souffrir pour vous punir_".

Pas tonnant que Viviane Forrester n'ait pu s'empcher de faire un parallle sur le mpris vis  vis des chmeurs, les fameux "_assists_" des figaronautes, dans son ouvrage "_L'horreur conomique_" (expression emprunte  Arthur Rimbaud) o la misre conomique est aggrave par le mpris dont sont victimes ces nouveaux intouchables.

----------


## Grogro

Avec des parasites pareil au pouvoir en 2017, a promet. Et les mmes viendront pleurer quand la productivit se sera effondre suite  leurs conneries. Ah a fait plaisir  leur clientle de rentiers retraits. Quand tous les jeunes productifs auront fuit le pays, il restera qui pour financer leurs rentes ?

----------


## Zirak

> Les snateurs ont effectivement rintgr un  un les points les plus controverss du texte initial, qui avaient t abandonns aprs la premire manifestation du 9 mars,  l'issue de la ngociation avec la CFDT.


.


J'espre que LSMetag qui reprochait  la CGT de ne pas avoir voulu ngocier, va repasser pour pouvoir commenter cette grosse enfilade...

Tu la sens bien, la ngociation du gouvernement cette fois ?   ::mouarf::

----------


## Oelth

Pour ma part, a me conforte encore un peu plus dans l'ide d'aller chercher du travail  l'tranger  ::D:

----------


## RyzenOC

Je vois pas trop en quoi sa vas aider les PME.
Je parle des PME (et TPE), car c'est ce qui embauchent le plus en France, donc logiquement sa devrait tre la priorit de l'tat de les favoriser.

Les volutions permanentes de la lgislation sociale alourdissent la gestion quotidienne des entreprises pnalisant de fait leur activit principale, seule source de revenus.
Un exemple : y'a t'il encore des PME qui font eux mme les fiches de de paie ? Elles externalisent tous car c'est devenue une vritable jungle lgislative.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je vois pas trop en quoi sa vas aider les PME.
> Je parle des PME (et TPE), car c'est ce qui embauchent le plus en France, donc logiquement sa devrait tre la priorit de l'tat de les favoriser.
> 
> Les volutions permanentes de la lgislation sociale alourdissent la gestion quotidienne des entreprises pnalisant de fait leur activit principale, seule source de revenus.
> Un exemple : y'a t'il encore des PME qui font eux mme les fiches de de paie ? Elles externalisent tous car c'est devenue une vritable jungle lgislative.


Les PME c'est le pire ! On ne te passe rien ! Un tant soit peu de retard pour payer l'URSSAF et tu es en "_redressement judiciaire_". Je me souviens qu' l'poque de ma SARL (et qu'est-ce que a doit tre maintenant...), je m'tais mis, en tant que grant, hors champ URSSAF ne me rservant que des honoraires  me payer en fin d'annuit par dcision de l'assemble gnrale. Dclars au prix fort dans l'IRPP, sans abattements, mais a n'en restait pas moins inimposable. J'avais donc fait une belle lettre recommande  l'URSSAF sur cette dcision.

Un an plus tard je reois un avis comme quoi je suis en redressement judiciaire de la part de l'URSSAF. Furieux je vais leur brandir sous le nez ma dclaration en LR-AR. Mais ils m'informent cyniquement que j'tais en tort car je devais chaque anne dclarer que je n'tais plus redevable de l'URSSAF. Imaginons que vous radiez votre assurance bagnole ou autre. Etes vous obligs d'crire chaque anne  cette assurance que, non, vous n'tes plus chez eux ?

Un exemple parmi d'autres de l'invivabilit des PME en France. Les salaris peuvent rler sur les impts, mais  son compte c'est pire tu payes des impts mme si tu es en dficit (IFA, a s'appelle) en plus des multiples taxes.

Cela dit s'il y a des masos...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Pour ma part, a me conforte encore un peu plus dans l'ide d'aller chercher du travail  l'tranger


"_Chercher du travail_" en tant que salari, a se discute et a dpend, pour avoir un salaire correct, d'un trs petit nombre de pays. Je ne te parlerais pas de Singapour ou de l'Australie, pays o je n'ai jamais mis les pieds, mais qui ont la rputation de verser des salaires corrects.

En Amrique du sud, mme chez le meilleur pays qui est le Chili, les salaires ne sont pas folliches eu gard au cot de la vie. Dans ces pays le meilleur est de crer sa propre bote aprs, bien sr, une bonne tude du march. Aprs vadrouille exploratoire et contacts locaux si tu prsentes une demande de rsidence permanente en tant qu'investisseur avec, de surcrot, des promesses d'embauches, c'est trs bien vu.

Il faut donc disposer d'un capital, pas forcment trs gros, a dpend de ton activit projete (un local et quelques ordis si tu veux tre dveloppeur Web et/ou formateur). Et tant que tu es au niveau PME tu ne payeras rien comme impts (juste la collecte de la IVA si tu es en activit commerciale).

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je vois pas trop en quoi sa vas aider les PME.
> Je parle des PME (et TPE), car c'est ce qui embauchent le plus en France, donc logiquement sa devrait tre la priorit de l'tat de les favoriser.


Certaines mesures vont dans le bon sens : 




> Le Snat a aussi relev, contre l'avis du gouvernement, le niveau des seuils sociaux dans les entreprises, faisant passer de 11  20 salaris l'obligation de faire lire des dlgus du personnel, et de 50  100 salaris la cration d'un comit d'entreprise (CE) et d'un comit d'hygine, de scurit et des conditions de travail (CHSCT).


Chaque palier impliquait des frais non-productifs non ngligeables en plus  grer, du fait qu'embaucher un 51e employ pouvait rendre la PME non rentable.

Jusqu' 20 personnes, les dlgus sont pour moi inutiles, tout le monde se connait.
Le CE de 50  100, l c'est un peut dommage pour nous, mais bon, 1% de CA de budget  attribuer, c'est un sacr cot en plus  grer  cause d'un employ.
Je sais pas trop ce qu'est un CHSCT, mais au vu de l'intitul, a pourrait ressembler  des audit de temps en temps pour des petites boites.


Pour le reste, mis  part l'apprentissage  partir de 14 ans, on se fait "enculer  sec avec du gravier" (Issue de "MC Circulaire", Une sorte de Rimbaud Actuel  ::D: )

----------


## LSMetag

Evidemment il fallait s'y attendre, avec un Snat de gens  la retraite de droite, soumis au MEDEF. Tous les aspects "de gauche" ou modrs ont t supprims ou durci. La droite elle rve de la fin des 35h. Heureusement a va tre largement revu. Ca pourrait n'empche permettre d'viter un 49-3, si des voix de droite se mlent  des voix de gauche,  condition que le texte soit mieux "quilibr". Les guillemets c'est pour le ton sarcastique envers la droite.

Mais au moins, a montre qu'il faut chercher un quilibre satisfaisant pour couper l'herbe sous le pied de la prochaine majorit et l'empcher de crer sa loi travail (qui fera trs mal) de faon totalement unilatrale. La droite reproche mme au gouvernement actuel de discuter/ngocier avec les partenaires sociaux, car un prsident lu au suffrage universel a la lgitimit de faire ce qu'il veut !!!

S'ils pensent vraiment  la France et aux Franais, les syndicats (patronats et citoyens) doivent revenir  la table des ngociations pour trouver un quilibre, mme s'il ne leur plat pas (il ne plaira jamais de toute faon, ds lors qu'on quitte le status-quo d'un ct, ou qu'on ne va pas assez loin de l'autre).

Ce n'est pas une lutte politique qu'il faut, c'est un combat pour l'avenir de la France *dans l'Europe et dans le monde actuel*, tout en gardant l'identit de notre modle social. Dur dur mais voila. Certains syndicats se battent principalement pour continuer  "exister", dans leur intrt propre. C'est a que je leur reproche. Je salue la "sagesse" de la CFDT sur ce point.

Le fameux "article 2", je l'ai compar avec le code du travail actuel, modifi en 2008. Les accords d'entreprises sont dj possibles, avec un vto de 30% des syndicats. Je n'ai pas vu de manifestations jusqu'alors. L a passe  50%. C'est pas si "rvolutionnaire" et "dictatorial".
De mme, les licenciements conomiques ont toujours exist. Pourquoi reprocher d'indiquer clairement ce qu'est un licenciement conomique pour le cadrer et limiter les abus habituels ?
Bref...

Pour ceux qui vanteraient le Brexit, regardez bien pour les prochaines annes. L'Ecosse fait dj scession, une partie de l'Irlande aussi, il va y avoir rcession, la "City" va perdre beaucoup de son pouvoir, les prix vont augmenter (ben oui y aura des frais de douane pour les importations, et le taux de change Euro/Livre va revenir bien plus cher)),... Aprs l'motion, beaucoup se frottent les mains. Les Anglais veulent dj revenir en arrire et faire un deuxime referendum. Trop tard ! Grce  vous,  l'Europe pourra (j'espre) se rformer en profondeur (va falloir russir  pitiner Merkel par contre et c'est clair que c'est pas Sarkozy qui le fera), et les autres pays qui songent  la mme chose pourront observer avant d'agir.
Et bon le principe de recevoir sans donner, quasiment impos par Margaret TATCHER, m'a toujours nerv chez eux. Ils avaient les droit mais s'affranchissaient de leurs devoirs. Bon dbarras, chers enfants gts.

----------


## Chauve souris

> /***/


Mais qu'est-ce que cela a apport aux peuples, cette Europe, depuis qu'elle existe ?
Un panouissement personnel ? Rien du tout ! Les "_seuils de pauvret_" augmentent.
Une rduction du travail ? Surtout pas ! En mme temps que tout le monde se retrouve sur le carreau il n'est question que de "_travailler plus_" et, bien sr, pour gagner moins.
Profiter des nouvelles technologies pour sortir de l'abrutissement du travail ? Que nenni ! Si on n'a pas de travail on ne peut tre qu'un chmeur mpris.
"_L'amiti entre les peuples_" et le "_vivre ensemble_" ? Tu parles ! On y introduit la comptition et on fait dferler sur les zones populaires des immigrs islamistes source de toutes les inscurits prsentes et  venir.
Les retraites heureuses ? C'est le ratiboisement direct ou indirect (hausse des impts locaux). Des retraits grecs se sont suicids.

Je n'entends, des europistes, qu'un discours de traiders. Mais ce n'est mme pas une profession protges et beaucoup sautaient des gratte-ciels lors de la crise de 29...

Une rvolution n'tant plus possible vu le conditionnement  la soumission, je crois qu'il est plus sage de fuir cette Europe qui ne peut qu'apporter que la misre  ceux qui y perdurent et qui ne sont pas les "_biens ns_" des dirigeants des socits financires.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Une rvolution n'tant plus possible vu le conditionnement  la soumission, je crois qu'il est plus sage de fuir cette Europe qui ne peut qu'apporter que la misre  ceux qui y perdurent et qui ne sont pas les "biens ns" des dirigeants des socits financires.


Fuir lEurope ? pour aller ou ?
Tu sait, lEurope est considr comme un paradis pour ceux qui y sont en dehors, mme aux tats Unis dailleurs.

La France c'est quand mme l'cole gratuite (c'est pas le meilleur systme ducatif, mais il est quand mme pas si mauvais), les soins gratuits (le rve de millions damricains et d'Anglais), la paix et la scurit (tous les pays du monde ne peuvent en dire autant), une galits entre les hommes (oui il y'a des discriminations, mais ici les Femmes ne sont pas obliger de porter un voile et dtre accompagn dans la rue par un homme).

La France n'est pas parfaite, mais ailleurs c'est pas forcment mieux.

----------


## yento

> Pour ma part, a me conforte encore un peu plus dans l'ide d'aller chercher du travail  l'tranger


Laisse tomber. Juin c'est un mois de m***** interplantaire.

Entre les manifs et la loi du travail qui part en couille en France.
Le brexit  l'anglaise et les proprits qui viennent de prendre +10  20% a l'achat.
Le gouvernement qui part en sucette en Espagne.

Il y a une vieille expression qui dit "d'aller voir chez les grecs" mais mme a c'est plus une bonne ide.

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


L'Europe a t cre  la base pour empcher de nouvelles guerres et crer des changes entre les pays. Ok, a fait le job.

Les choses ont commenc  draper quand on s'est mis  accumuler les pays dans l'Europe. On ne pense qu' s'agrandir, s'enrichir,... Mais si les pays n'ont pas des modes de fonctionnement compatibles entre eux, a cre de la concurrence dloyale et des dcalages, aussi bien financiers qu'idologiques. Et a devient le bordel. Aprs le capitalisme reprend ses droits en dlocalisant ou en achetant dans des pays beaucoup moins chers, car esclavagistes ou dictatoriaux.

Aprs viennent 2 traits qui enfoncent un peu plus le clou.

- Le premier, Maastrich en 1992, permet aux pays d'emprunter de l'argent  l'extrieur pour faire tourner leur conomie, et prpare galement le passage  la monnaie unique. Chaque pays a donc des "actionnaires", et qui dit emprunts dit dettes, et taux d'intrts. Un seuil d'endettement a malgr tout t fix : les 2/3 du PIB maximum, soit 66% de notre richesse. On garde quand mme une certaine souverainet. Inutile de dire que ce plafond a fini par ne plus tre respect, et que les pays se sont retrouvs prisonniers de ces emprunts et du bon vouloir des cranciers. D'o le trading, les agences de notation et tout a. En France, par exemple, entre 2007 et 2012, on est pass de 62%  92%. Et maintenant, quasiment tous nos fonds ne nous appartiennent plus.

- Le deuxime, amorc en 2004, avec un rfrendum refus par la France et la Nouvelle Zlande, finit par passer "en force" en 2007,  Lisbonne, et appliqu en 2009. En gros il met en application ce qu'avait prpar Maastrich et donne des institutions  l'Europe pour en faire un gros pays tout puissant, avec son parlement, les collaborations policires, la Commission Europenne (qui a presque tous les pouvoirs) et aussi la Banque Centrale Europenne. Le passage  la monnaie unique est consommn et la libralisation des changes bat son plein. Il n'y a plus de taux de change et la monnaie sera impact selon la situation globale de l'Europe. Ca encourage encore plus les dlocalisations et ouvre des portes aux manipulations boursire sur la valeur de l'Euro.

 L'Europe est devenu un pseudo Etat Fdral, mais o le "bien-tre" est rgi par la participation de tous les Etats. Autant dire que quand il y en a un qui merde, c'est tout le monde qui trinque. On pourrait tre solidaires et se serrer les coudes. Mais "nein !", c'est la loi du plus fort qui s'est instaure. Les Etats souverains et plus forts comme l'Allemagne font pression pour que les Etats "boulets" se dbrouillent pour se mettre au niveau. Se mettre au niveau = devenir comme eux, ce qui n'est pas forcment une bonne chose.

Et donc oui, maintenant, l'Europe n'est plus un "paradis", mais une ville flottante, qu'on ne peut pas quitter sous peine de tomber, et dont on est prisonniers. Avec du bol on peut atterrir sur une le.

2 solutions : rformer en profondeur et correctement l'Europe (des annes en perspective en russissant  pitiner les conservateurs), ou russir  la quitter, mais bien. Si la France (1 des 2 pilliers de l'Europe) devait partir, les autres pays considreraient qu'on les envoie au bcher, et les autres pauvres continents perdraient beaucoup d'argent. Autant dire que a pourrait tourner au vinaigre.

Juste pour prciser. Celui qui veut crer de nouveaux traits en vitesse, Sarkozy, c'est celui qui s'est assis sur le rfrendum du Trait de Lisbonne et a command sa rcriture, c'est aussi celui qui s'est assis sur le Trait de Maastrich, en dpassant le plafond des 2/3 du PIB pour la dette. Sans oublier qu'il s'est aussi assis sur l'ONU pour sa vendetta contre Kadhafi, crant un point de chute pour les terroristes. Enfin bon, je dis a, je dis rien... Il sera peut-tre rlu...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Fuir lEurope ? pour aller ou ?
> Tu sait, lEurope est considr comme un paradis pour ceux qui y sont en dehors, mme aux tats Unis dailleurs.
> 
> La France c'est quand mme l'cole gratuite (c'est pas le meilleur systme ducatif, mais il est quand mme pas si mauvais), les soins gratuits (le rve de millions damricains et d'Anglais), la paix et la scurit (tous les pays du monde ne peuvent en dire autant), une galits entre les hommes (oui il y'a des discriminations, mais ici les Femmes ne sont pas obliger de porter un voile et dtre accompagn dans la rue par un homme).
> 
> La France n'est pas parfaite, mais ailleurs c'est pas forcment mieux.


Ouarf ! Ca c'est l'intox, faon Core du Nord pour expliquer qu'on est dans le paradis socialiste.
Moi, si j'tais rest en France, o j'ai t dclar inembauchable pass 40 ans et nanmoins redevable de taxes et impts divers, j'aurais fini o ? A la rue comme sdf ? Merci ! Donc ta France elle est trs bien si tu es un fonctionnaire  vie, mais pour un gugusse comme moi, et beaucoup d'autres, non !

La "_paix et la scurit_" ? Tu veux rire ! Combien d'attentats en quelques annes, en France et pays voisins ? Combien en Amrique du sud : zro. Juste la dlinquance et la criminalit ordinaire.

L'cole gratuite ? Re ouarf ! Le rsultat ducatif est tellement brillant que bon nombre de parents, pas particulirement riches, prfrent mettre leur progniture dans des botes prives.

Les soins gratuits ? Ta as vu jouer a o ? A part ceux qui relvent de la CMU, c'est trs cher. La scu et les mutuelles  la franaise a fait rire dans beaucoup de pays pour ce qu'on paye.

Quant  la rfrence  l'islamisation de la vie, les franais sont trs mal placs  ce sujet avec cet islamisme de plus envahissant et conqurant, les femmes qui se font insultes si elle n'ont pas une tenue "_dcente_" pour les islamistes (c-f la manif en short suite  l'agression de l'une d'elle). Bientt a va tre la charia dans certains quartiers comme c'est dj le cas  Londres. Les services municipaux sont couchs devant l'islam (halal obligatoire dans les cantines scolaires, etc.). Avec des zones occupes par ces "_migrants_" qui terrorisent les habitants des quartiers et pas seulement  Calais.

Et puis il y a le coup de la vie ! Je vais bientt m'installer dans une maison (3 chambres, jardin, garage) dont le prix de location tourne autour de 2 millions de guaranies soit, au cours du jour, 320 EUR. Combien pour un malheureux studio en France ? Et ma part d'impts locaux est trs lger, juste les services municipaux. Le litre de gasoil est  4.290 PYG soit 0.68 EUR. Les lgumes sont dsastreux mais la viande est de qualit et  un bon prix. En France je ne pouvais becqueter que du bifteck surgel ou de l'chine de porc tout autre viande tait  un prix prohibitif. Ici le "_bola de lomo_" (sorte de bifsteack taill dans un muscle rond), le haut de gamme garanti tendre, vaut 29.500 PYG le kilo, soit 4,72 EUR.

Les sous placs dans la monnaie locale (stable, il baisse nettement l'euro depuis quelques temps) rapportent 10 % net par an en compte  terme bloqu sur 2 ans. Combien rapporte un malheureux placement net d'impt en France ?

Je viens d'acheter des composants informatiques pour me construire un nouveau PC de la mort (qui tue). Un peu difficile  trouver mais j'ai russi  trouver une bonne boutique avec des composants modernes prix public, comme en France chez les materiel.net et ldlc.com et mme un peu moins et, comme j'tais rsident tranger j'ai eu droit  10 % de moins (exonration de la IVA qui est ici  10 % contre 20 % pour la TVA en France). Mme chose quand j'avais achet mon nouvel APN Canon.

Bon voil des faits observables et vrifiables pas de l'idologie sur la franfrance que-le-monde-nous-envie-gnin-gnin-gnin.

----------


## ManusDei

Je sais plus si c'est ici que j'avais dit a, mais le Snat a probablement sauv les miches du gouvernement. Ils vont pouvoir enterrer le projet de loi car "plus de gauche" ou "trop libral".

----------


## Zirak

> La "_paix et la scurit_" ? Tu veux rire ! Combien d'attentats en quelques annes, en France et pays voisins ?


Et ? Ce ne sont pas de vraies guerres contre des pays voisins, il y avait des attentats en France bien avant Maastricht / Lisbonne ou le passage  l'euro. Bref, ne pas tre dans l'UE actuelle n'y changerait rien. On aurait t foutre la merde au Moyen-Orient comme l'a fait Sarkozy, tout souverain qu'on aurait t, on aurait eu les mmes attentats, idem pour Charlie Hebdo. 





> Combien en Amrique du sud : zro. Juste la dlinquance et la criminalit ordinaire.


Qui sont combien de dizaines de pourcents plus levs ?  ::ptdr:: 

Il y a des pays en Amrique du sud, o en tant qu'tranger, tu peux limite pas te balader sans te faire enlever... 

Ce n'est pas parce que tu t'es trouv un petit bled sympa au fin fond de la pampa, que c'est le monde merveilleux des Bisounours. Va habiter au fin fond de la Creuse ou du Morvan, tu seras pas emmerd par les attentats non plus... 






> L'cole gratuite ? Re ouarf ! Le rsultat ducatif est tellement brillant que bon nombre de parents, pas particulirement riches, *prfrent mettre leur progniture dans des botes prives*.


C'est plausible, mais bien sr, tu n'as aucun chiffre  l'appui, on doit juste faire confiance  ta parole d'expatri qui est parti depuis je ne sais pas combien de temps ? 





> Les soins gratuits ? Ta as vu jouer a o ? A part ceux qui relvent de la CMU, c'est trs cher. La scu et les mutuelles  la franaise a fait rire dans beaucoup de pays pour ce qu'on paye.


Et  contrario, il n'y a de nombreux pays qui nous envie notre systme, 1 partout balle au centre. 






> Quant  la rfrence  l'islamisation de la vie, les franais sont trs mal placs  ce sujet avec cet islamisme de plus envahissant et conqurant, les femmes qui se font insultes si elle n'ont pas une tenue "_dcente_" pour les islamistes (c-f la manif en short suite  l'agression de l'une d'elle). Bientt a va tre la charia dans certains quartiers comme c'est dj le cas  Londres. Les services municipaux sont couchs devant l'islam (halal obligatoire dans les cantines scolaires, etc.). Avec des zones occupes par ces "_migrants_" qui terrorisent les habitants des quartiers et pas seulement  Calais.


Ah la tirade sur les musulmans, a faisait longtemps...

Bon on a bien compris que tu ne les aimais pas, maintenant, je suppose que pour ces "migrants" qui terrorisent les habitants des quartiers, tu n'as aucune source non plus ? C'est bien beau d'affirmer pleins de choses sans aucune source, mais ce n'est pas trs convainquant...






> Et puis il y a le coup de la vie ! Je vais bientt m'installer dans une maison (3 chambres, jardin, garage) dont le prix de location tourne autour de 2 millions de guaranies soit, au cours du jour, 320 EUR. *Combien pour un malheureux studio en France ?*


Bah c'est comme pour les attentats, a dpend o ? 

Pour 300/400, tu peux trs bien louer une maison avec 4/5 pices et un jardin, si tu vas  la campagne.

Encore une fois, si tu compare Paris / Lyon / Marseille, avec l'quivalent du fond du Berry paraguayen, cela n'a aucun sens.

Et puis le cot de la vie, c'est une chose, aprs il y a la qualit de vie et des services.

Si tu veux comparer, il faut tout comparer, pas seulement ce qui t'arrange comme tu le fais jusqu' la fin de ton message...

----------


## jean-dupont

> Fuir lEurope ? pour aller ou ?
> Tu sait, lEurope est considr comme un paradis pour ceux qui y sont en dehors, mme aux tats Unis dailleurs.
> 
> La France c'est quand mme l'cole gratuite (c'est pas le meilleur systme ducatif, mais il est quand mme pas si mauvais), les soins gratuits (le rve de millions damricains et d'Anglais), la paix et la scurit (tous les pays du monde ne peuvent en dire autant), une galits entre les hommes (oui il y'a des discriminations, mais ici les Femmes ne sont pas obliger de porter un voile et dtre accompagn dans la rue par un homme).


Excellent gag, trop drle.

Les gens fuient...

----------


## Grogro

> Ah la tirade sur les musulmans, a faisait longtemps...
> 
> Bon on a bien compris que tu ne les aimais pas, maintenant, je suppose que pour ces "migrants" qui terrorisent les habitants des quartiers, tu n'as aucune source non plus ? C'est bien beau d'affirmer pleins de choses sans aucune source, mais ce n'est pas trs convainquant...


On ne parle pas ici de musulmans normaux, on parle d'islamistes "quitistes" (donc intouchables par des autorits trop contentes de les voir acheter la paix sociale, vnrs par un boboland ayant le complexe du dhimmi, protgs par nos "allis" qataris et saoudiens), frres musulmans et salafistes, loigns du jihadisme mais ayant un projet politique  long terme de conqute, si possible sans faire couler le sang, et qui sont de moins en moins minoritaires dans les quartiers immigrs  force de pressions, de clientlisme et de colonialisme mental. Au nom de la religion du padamalgamisme, vous en pratiquez un beau, d'amalgame. Rappelons que l'islam pratiqu traditionnellement dans les pays d'origine de nos immigrs extra-europens, jusqu'au tournant des annes 80, n'avait rien  voir avec l'Arabie Saoudite ou le Pakistan.

PS : les tribunaux islamiques  Londres, a remonte  96. Encore une saloperie de la droite.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> Je sais plus si c'est ici que j'avais dit a, mais le Snat a probablement sauv les miches du gouvernement. Ils vont pouvoir enterrer le projet de loi car "plus de gauche" ou "trop libral".




C'est l qu'on se rend compte, qu'ils ne servent  rien.
Des dbats pour rien.
Du temps et de l'nergie pourquoi ?
On les payent pour a, en plus.

La droite  durci le texte, pour semer la zizanie.
Ils savent trs bien que a ne passera jamais.
Ce n'est mme pas une histoire de convictions.

Aprs ils vont tirer  boulets rouges sur le gouvernement, les accusant dtre incapable de rformer.
Et aprs se sera leur tour en 2017

----------


## Zirak

> On ne parle pas ici de musulmans normaux, on parle d'islamistes "quitistes" (donc intouchables par des autorits trop contentes de les voir acheter la paix sociale, vnrs par un boboland ayant le complexe du dhimmi, protgs par nos "allis" qataris et saoudiens), frres musulmans et salafistes, loigns du jihadisme mais ayant un projet politique  long terme de conqute, si possible sans faire couler le sang, et qui sont de moins en moins minoritaires dans les quartiers immigrs  force de pressions, de clientlisme et de colonialisme mental. Au nom de la religion du padamalgamisme, vous en pratiquez un beau, d'amalgame. Rappelons que l'islam pratiqu traditionnellement dans les pays d'origine de nos immigrs extra-europens, jusqu'au tournant des annes 80, n'avait rien  voir avec l'Arabie Saoudite ou le Pakistan.
> 
> PS : les tribunaux islamiques  Londres, a remonte  96. Encore une saloperie de la droite.



Euh non, il parle comme  chaque fois, des rfugis Syriens, la preuve il dit qu'ils ne sont pas qu' Calais... Les autres musulmans dont tu parles, sont Franais pour la grosse majorit, et habitent dans la plus part des grosses villes, comme tout  chacun, rien  voir avec les camps de migrants de Calais.


Et donc je suppose que pour ces cas de "migrants" qui terrorisent les habitants, et pas seulement en France, qu'il fait allusions  ce qui s'est pass  Cologne, o il a t prouv par la suite que sur tous les cas d'agressions et de viols signals (une bonne centaine de mmoire), seulement 3 taient d  des rfugis Syriens, le reste par des habitants du coin.





> Au nom de la religion du padamalgamisme, vous en pratiquez un beau, d'amalgame. Rappelons que l'islam pratiqu traditionnellement dans les pays d'origine de nos immigrs extra-europens, jusqu'au tournant des annes 80, n'avait rien  voir avec l'Arabie Saoudite ou le Pakistan.


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport, j'ai parl d'amalgame quelque part ? J'ai parl de l'Islam (actuel ou pass) quelque part ? 

J'ai dit les "mulsulmans", pour ne pas dire "les arabes", car "musulman" ou non, je pense que de toutes faons, c'est surtout les personne d'origine arabe qui ne lui plaisent pas.

----------


## Grogro

> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport, j'ai parl d'amalgame quelque part ? J'ai parl de l'Islam (actuel ou pass) quelque part ? 
> 
> J'ai dit les "mulsulmans", pour ne pas dire "les arabes", car "musulman" ou non, je pense que de toutes faons, c'est surtout les personne d'origine arabe qui ne lui plaisent pas.


A chaque ligne de tes derniers posts ? Vous (je parle au pluriel) n'avez mme pas conscience de pratiquer un autre amalgame en hurlant au racisme et  l'islamophobie chaque fois que quelqu'un pointe les drives communautaristes. Ca part de bons sentiments, mais c'est tout aussi dangereux et contre-productif que les "fdesouche" qui voient un barbu adepte de la charia dans chaque facis arabe. Si l'alternative se limite politiquement et mdiatiquement  la dhimmitude devant les Frres Musulmans ou au rejet total de l'Autre faon droite populiste, le rsultat sera un dsastre  l'chelle du continent. Un certain nombre de personnalits de gauche l'ont compris. Il est IMPRATIF de proposer une troisime voie : intransigeance totale vis--vis du salafisme et des communautaristes, institutionnalisation du dialogue inter-religieux, acceptation de l'Islam normal sur notre sol. La lacit concordataire me parait avoir plus de vertus et plus de potentiel de rconciliation que la lacit parisienne. Parce que si l'on souhaite rejeter l'islam promu par l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar et la Turquie dans les poubelles de l'histoire, l'islam normal aura besoin d'un soutien public, donc un financement en change d'un contrle politique de la religion.  

Un nouvel exemple avec le refrain du "circulez y'a rien  voir" concernant les agressions de Cologne, auquel se sont adonn tous les mdias mainstream. Enfin je prfre encore le dni de ralit et la politique de l'autruche  la haine dverse par les tablods anglais. Il a t montr prcisment que la majorit des agresseurs taient des nord-africains qui s'taient fait passer pour des syriens pour avoir le status de rfugis. Je ne leur reproche pas par ailleurs de chercher  fuir leur pays  avant l'effondrement total (honntement, il reste peu de temps en Algrie par ex). Cologne a t mdiatise parce que les regards sont tourns vers l'Allemagne, mais il y a eu paquet d'vnements similaires aussi bien en Europe centrale qu'en Europe du nord. Kamel Daoud a parfaitement expliqu le pourquoi de cette nvrose sexuelle dans certains pays musulmans.

----------


## Chauve souris

Petites rectifications diverses et varies :

- Les "_migrants_" (terme politically correct pour dire immigrant irrgulier). La plupart ne proviennent mme pas de pays en guerre. Ils viennent en France parce qu'on va leur donner du fric, des logements et des soins gratuits. Il n'y a qu' voir la liste des nationalits pour constater cette vidence. Ce sont des pays en guerre le Cameroun, le Mali, le Maroc, l'Egypte ?

- Les frontires des pays d'Amrique du sud sont assez cool, mais si vous faites le con avec les dates limites sur vos visas vous allez avoir une amende srieuse. Pour un vrai de vrai illgal c'est direct la prison. D'ailleurs cela n'aurait aucune intrt pour lui, il n'aurait rien  rcuprer n'tant pas du pays.

- L'inscurit rgresse dans bon nombre de pays d'Amrique du sud  part le Venezuela. La Colombie a conclu un accord historique avec les FARC, la guerre civile est dfinitivement termine. D'ailleurs beaucoup de franais s'installent en Colombie car des gens professionnellement forms intressent beaucoup ces pays. La Colombie va tre un pays montant car elle a beaucoup de ressources, dont celle du tourisme. Elle vient d'accepter le mariage homo avec adoption sans mettre dans la rue, comme en France, une bande d'homophobes hystriques. Et pourtant c'est un pays trs catholique.

- Non, un loyer comme je l'ai dcrit se passe dans une grande ville o j'ai l'intention de m'installer : Posadas. Donc je repose ma question : combien un loyer dans une ville moyenne franaise ? Et, question subsidiaire, combien d'impts locaux ?

- Tu installes un commerce dans un pays d'Amrique du sud. A part le loyer de la dite boutique et la collecte de la IVA tu ne payes rien comme impts. Combien payes-tu en France pour t'installer avant d'avoir gagner un seul euro ? Autre problme : le prix des loyers des boutiques professionnelles : Dans mon patelin,  12 km au S de Toulouse, aucune picerie ne pouvait tenir (elles ont essayes). Il n'y a plus aucun commerce alimentaire. Par contre il y a trois salons de beaut...

- Nos petits musulmans chris. Ce n'est pas ma faute  moi s'il est crit dans le Coran que la vision du monde se limite  deux catgories : "_dar el islam_", terres de soumission et "_dar el harb_", terres de conqutes. Indpendamment des attentats dont beaucoup de musulmans intelligents considrent que c'est une erreur tactique, la technique consiste la plupart du temps  un "_pousse toi de l que je m'y mette_" puisqu'ils ont la bndiction de l'Etat franais, lequel est, comme le dit Grogro, pouss  la dhimmitude pour se faire bien voir des monarchies ptrolires et leur vendre quelques rafales. Pour l'islam Hollande est donc un "_idiot utile_". Il faut voir, d'ailleurs, toutes les acrobaties juridiques pour faire construire des mosques, pardon, des "_centres culturels_", au frais de l'Etat, et en contravention totale avec la loi de 1905. Et croyez bien que les inspecteurs du travail ont reu des ordres pour ne pas aller faire des contrles dans les boutiques halal. Donc se forment de vritables enclaves, o les non musulmans ne sont pas les bienvenus, enclaves qui vont en croissant comme des mtastases et compltement hors champ du droit franais. Et puis la mentalit de collaboration est bien franaise...

----------


## Zirak

> A chaque ligne de tes derniers posts ?


Ben voyons, a fait 15 pages voir plus, qu'on a parl que de la loi travail, sans parl ni islam, ni musulman, ni rfugis, ni migrants, ni quoi que ce soit  ce propos, mais  chaque ligne de mes derniers posts sur ce fil, a transpire le "pas d'amalgame sur les musulmans" ?

Je n'ai ragit qu'une fois sur les migrants, suite au message de chauve-souris, 1re intervention de ma part  la suite de laquelle tu es venu me reprendre directement et me parler d'amalgame.


Faut arrter la picole, trolldi c'est demain...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ben voyons, a fait 15 pages voir plus, qu'on a parl que de la loi travail, sans parl ni islam, ni musulman, ni rfugis, ni migrants, ni quoi que ce soit  ce propos, mais  chaque ligne de mes derniers posts sur ce fil, a transpire le "pas d'amalgame sur les musulmans" ?
> 
> Je n'ai ragit qu'une fois sur les migrants, suite au message de chauve-souris, 1re intervention de ma part  la suite de laquelle tu es venu me reprendre directement et me parler d'amalgame.
> 
> 
> Faut arrter la picole, trolldi c'est demain...


Faut voir a dans le contexte historique ! Aprs l'agitation de mai-juin 68 qui avait foutu la trouille  nos dirigeants bien aims et ce malgr une Chambre des dputs bleu CRS il y avait une agitation rampante aggrave par les marcelinades. Giscard et Chirac taient perplexes. Comment rduire cette agitation ? Comme Giscard tait trs amricanophile il a donc demand conseil  ses matres. Lesquels n'avaient que leurs modles  leur proposer. Ils ont donc, dans un premier temps, propos leurs sectes religieuses, mais dans un pays fondamentalement athe comme la France a a fait flop (et, de plus, cela a t compltement ridiculis par le film "_Tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil_"). Ils ont tent aussi des variantes psychothrapeutiques (Scientologie, Analyse actionnelle, etc.). L aussi a a fait flop, ils ne rcupraient que quelques babaches. Autre tentative pour liquider l'unit nationale : les mouvement rgionalistes. Ils ont activ les bretons, les basques, les corses et cr de toute pice une entit rgionale qui n'a jamais exist : l'Occitanie. Pas folliche aussi comme rsultat. Alors ils ont eu cette ide de gnie : les ghettos raciaux. Ils ont donc import et inject massivement des populations trangres inintgrables dans les zones ouvrires o il y avait de l'agitation sociale. Ce fut, dans un premier temps, les asiatiques dans le 13e et 20e arrondissements de Paris o l'agitation communiste et anarchiste remontait  la Commune. Mais aussi des musulmans dans d'autres secteurs ou rgions populaires (Nantes, Lyon, etc.). Ce fut des immigrations de peuplement (directive sur le "_regroupement familial_", donc non soumis  un vote du parlement) car le but, pour eux, n'tait pas de travailler (la vraie et antrieure gnration de "_travailleurs immigrs_" tant retourne dans son pays) mais de tenir un lieu. Ce qui tua les mouvements sociaux de ces rgions emptrs qu'ils taient par cette intrusion.

Ceci dit il y avait un prix  payer et c'est l qu'on peut parler d'idiots utiles de l'islam : c'est que ces musulmans ne se contentaient pas d'tre l pour geler les conflits sociaux franais. On leur avait donn des territoires ils allaient, en bonne technique militaire, consolider leur position et s'agrandir. Au dbut, bien sr, ils se fondaient dans la masse, il n'y avait pas ces tenues vestimentaires ostentatoires. Et puis gagnant en nombre et en force, ils jetrent alors le masque pour rvler leur vraie nature conqurante. Les franais durent vacuer leurs quartiers populaires qui devenaient de plus en plus invivables et la ghettoisation pu pleinement fonctionner.

Donc on voit bien le rapport avec les mouvements sociaux, ce n'est pas un phnomne  part n'ayant rien  voir. D'ailleurs dans la premire mouture de la "_loi travail_", la marocaine avait propos des amnagements religieux dans les entreprises. Comme cela tait un peu trop gros, pour le moment, cette option avait t retire. Elle allait un peu trop vite en besogne, la p'tite dame...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Excellent gag, trop drle.
> 
> Les gens fuient...


Toi t'a rien compris  mon message...
J'ai justement dmontr l'inverse, que les gens restaient en Europe.

@Chauve souris je vis en campagne, dans une grande maison, 0 attentat dans ma rgion, un taux de criminalit faible, des services de soins de bonne qualit (comparer  d'autre pays, comme l'UK), et des coles publiques de bonne qualits. J'ai fait une cole maternelle, primaire, collge et lyce publique, puis des coles suprieure publique, franchement oui l'cole publique franaise et de qualit, c'est pas la meilleur du monde la dessus je suis d'accord.
Pour les hpitaux, j'ai un amis qui ces fait opr du coeur, une opration qui vas chercher dans 5000-10000 minimum, il n'a rien dbourser (y'a toujours des frais annexe, les mdicaments a prendre etc, mais c'est 200 max), des soins encore une fois de bonne qualit, en France il y'a de trs bon mdecin et une mdecine de pointe, on sera les premiers  mettre des coeurs artificiel par exemple.

 40 ans, je connais pleins de personnes qui bossent et dont lentreprise reconnait leurs valeurs (grosse exprience). Je ne sais pas dans quels milieu tu travail, mais c'est pas franchement valable en Informatique.

----------


## Zirak

> Snip


Donc la loi travail tait limite planifie depuis mai 68  t'couter, faudrait savoir, je croyais que c'tait impos par Bruxelles ? 

Sinon "la marocaine" elle a un nom, que tu as le droit d'employer, c'est typiquement le genre d'expression, qui me laisse  penser que non, tu n'aimes pas les arabes (qu'il soit musulmans normaux, terroristes, qu'ils fassent partis des vilains frres musulmans qui veulent contrler le monde, amalgame ou pas).

D'ailleurs, les frres musulmans, ils vont quand mme avoir vachement de mal  prendre le contrle du pays, car je sais de source sr, que le monde est dj contrl en secret par les juifs, les chinois et les illuminatis...

----------


## RyzenOC

> D'ailleurs, les frres musulmans, ils vont quand mme avoir vachement de mal  prendre le contrle du pays, car je sais de source sr, que le monde est dj contrl en secret par les juifs, les chinois et les illuminatis...


Daprs mes sources se serait plutt une minorit d'hommes (de diverse origines) qui controllerais 90% des richesses mondiales.

----------


## Mat.M

> Et puis il y a le coup de la vie ! Je vais bientt m'installer dans une maison (3 chambres, jardin, garage) dont le prix de location tourne autour de 2 millions de guaranies soit, au cours du jour, 320 EUR. Combien pour un malheureux studio en France ? Et ma part d'impts locaux est trs lger, juste les services municipaux.


ehhh moi je veux bien mais le Paraguayen moyen il gagne combien ?  ::roll:: 
S'il gagne dans les 300euros par mois eh ben a fait pas beaucoup pour le logement.
et par ta faute tu est responsable de la mort des yacars dans le rio Pilcomayo , non je plaisante  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Daprs mes sources se serait plutt une minorit d'hommes (de diverse origines) qui controllerais 90% des richesses mondiales.


C'tait de l'humour...  ::calim2::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Toi t'a rien compris  mon message...
> J'ai justement dmontr l'inverse, que les gens restaient en Europe.
> 
> @Chauve souris je vis en campagne, dans une grande maison, 0 attentat dans ma rgion, un taux de criminalit faible, des services de soins de bonne qualit (comparer  d'autre pays, comme l'UK), et des coles publiques de bonne qualits. J'ai fait une cole maternelle, primaire, collge et lyce publique, puis des coles suprieure publique, franchement oui l'cole publique franaise et de qualit, c'est pas la meilleur du monde la dessus je suis d'accord.
> Pour les hpitaux, j'ai un amis qui ces fait opr du coeur, une opration qui vas chercher dans 5000-10000 minimum, il n'a rien dbourser (y'a toujours des frais annexe, les mdicaments a prendre etc, mais c'est 200 max), des soins encore une fois de bonne qualit, en France il y'a de trs bon mdecin et une mdecine de pointe, on sera les premiers  mettre des coeurs artificiel par exemple.
> 
>  40 ans, je connais pleins de personnes qui bossent et dont lentreprise reconnait leurs valeurs (grosse exprience). Je ne sais pas dans quels milieu tu travail, mais c'est pas franchement valable en Informatique.


J'ai t opr d'une diverticulite en avril 2008 et j'tais  la CMU. Rien  redire, trs bons soins et je n'ai rien pay. Bon cela dit je ne peux pas rester en France
uniquement sur ce critre de sant. Comme je te l'ai dit je suis cern par les taxes et impts, mme si je ne gagne rien et que j'ai une retraite misrable. Aussi, mme si je me suis pay, plein pot(1), un pacemaker il y a un an, dans une trs bonne clinique valant largement un CHU moderne franais, je suis gagnant au change pour le reste de ma vie quotidienne. Et je ne passe mon temps  tre un malade chronique. Maintenant je suis en pleine forme. Jusqu' quand ?

J'mets toutefois un doute sur ce bien-tre sanitaire dans la France profonde (et mme en surface). Que Choisir a fait une tude rcente sur les problmes et les vritables "_dserts mdicaux_". Avant de partir et, au S de Toulouse, j'tais quand mme dans une zone mdicalement pourvue. Ceci dit, hors urgence, c'tait 3 mois pour un RV chez l'ophtalmo et 2 mois pour le cardiologue (les autres spcialistes je ne connais pas).

En informatique, dis-tu ? Je crois que c'est - justement - dans ce secteur qu'on est ject ds qu'on a un peu de (bonne) bouteille. En ai-je rencontr des informaticiens de 40-50 ans auxquels une instructrice de l'ANPE nous disait, avec les mnagements d'usage, qu' nos ges a serait trs difficile de retrouver un job dans ce secteur.

Juste un ultime exemple, pas rcent de surcrot : tant bien vu par un conseiller de l'ANPE, celui-ce me conseille un stage intitul : "_serveurs Web et bases de donnes_", donc du srieux pas le "_bug de l'an 2000_". Je me prsente donc au chef de formation qui est trs content de mon cursus  ceci prs qu'il dit se vanter de placer 80% des stagiaires  la fin du stage mais que moi, vu mon ge, je ferais chuter drastiquement ses statistiques. Ce que je lui accordais bien volontiers, ce stage m'intressait pour le savoir pas pour les perspectives d'embauche o je ne me faisais aucune illusion.

Bon depuis j'ai progress tout seul et je sais confectionner, de mes petits doigts agiles, une requte sur une base bibliographique sur un SQL Server  partir d'un poste client qui interroge le serveur IIS. Mais je ne suis pas plus embauchable pour autant...

(1) ce qui tait une sottise, j'en conviens, car il existe de trs bonnes assurances prives comme Assismed. A part la CMU qui est un cas spcial, ces assurances prives ne sont pas plus onreuses si on considre cotisations salariales, cotisations patronales, mutuelles et taxes diverses que ce qu'on paye en France.

----------


## Chauve souris

> ehhh moi je veux bien mais le Paraguayen moyen il gagne combien ? 
> S'il gagne dans les 300euros par mois eh ben a fait pas beaucoup pour le logement.
> et par ta faute tu est responsable de la mort des yacars dans le rio Pilcomayo , non je plaisante


Le Paraguay est un pays difficile  comprendre mme quand on a une bonne formation en sciences humaines. Objectivement, ce n'est pas un "_pays pauvre_" il n'y qu' observer ce qui roule sur les routes o les Toyota Hilux (la Rolls des camioneta) et les Land Cruiser Prado sont lgion. On peut dire que la moiti de ce qui roule est neuf. On on est trs loin en France.

Ceci dit il y a une mentalit spciale : les paraguayens, dont les jeunes, ne veulent ni travailler, ni apprendre. Il n'y a, chez eux, aucun dsir de promotion sociale. Sans tre un forcen du travail (je n'ai pas rdit "_le droit  la paresse_" pour rien) il est impossible de leur fournir un job, mme correctement pay. Au bout d'un temps ils n'y viennent plus prfrant glander  sucer leur trr (mat froid avec des additifs qu'ils appellent "_remedios_"). Dans divers secteurs d'activits possibles (en particulier dans le btiment o c'est un dsastre), j'tais pourtant prt  prendre un ou deux p'tits jeunes comme apprentis, je les aurais forms, ils auraient t correctement pays. Mais  part quelques voleurs (ici c'est une institution culturelle) je n'ai eu personne. 

Le rio Pilcomayo, comme d'autres rivires au Paraguay, volue en mandres vu la platitude du pays. Et ce qui s'est pass c'est qu'un mandre a t pont naturellement et n'est plus aliment en eau. Gros problme, entre autre, pour les yacars qui se trouvent dans une boue de plus en plus sche et, ces cons, ne savent pas prendre le bus pour aller dans un endroit plus humide. Pourtant on ne leur ferait pas payer...

----------


## Grogro

> Donc la loi travail tait limite planifie depuis mai 68  t'couter, faudrait savoir, je croyais que c'tait impos par Bruxelles ? 
> 
> Sinon "la marocaine" elle a un nom, que tu as le droit d'employer, c'est typiquement le genre d'expression, qui me laisse  penser que non, tu n'aimes pas les arabes (qu'il soit musulmans normaux, terroristes, qu'ils fassent partis des vilains frres musulmans qui veulent contrler le monde, amalgame ou pas).
> 
> D'ailleurs, les frres musulmans, ils vont quand mme avoir vachement de mal  prendre le contrle du pays, car je sais de source sr, que le monde est dj contrl en secret par les juifs, les chinois et les illuminatis...


Tu crois pas que tu vas un peu vite en besogne ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> Donc la loi travail tait limite planifie depuis mai 68  t'couter, faudrait savoir, je croyais que c'tait impos par Bruxelles ? 
> 
> Sinon "la marocaine" elle a un nom, que tu as le droit d'employer, c'est typiquement le genre d'expression, qui me laisse  penser que non, tu n'aimes pas les arabes (qu'il soit musulmans normaux, terroristes, qu'ils fassent partis des vilains frres musulmans qui veulent contrler le monde, amalgame ou pas).
> 
> D'ailleurs, les frres musulmans, ils vont quand mme avoir vachement de mal  prendre le contrle du pays, car je sais de source sr, que le monde est dj contrl en secret par les juifs, les chinois et les illuminatis...


Depuis les annes 70, oui, cela a t planifi (c-f Maurice Allais) la dsindustrialisation de la France. Sous ordre des USA, bien sr et derrire le cache sexe qui s'appelle l'Europe charge de pondre des "_directives_" faisant de plus en plus perdre leurs autonomies aux Etats-nations. Bien sr il fallait aussi s'occuper de ces fichus proltaires qui taient remuants car il y en a eu des manifestations, certaines trs dures, contre les fermetures d'usines qui mettaient sur le carreau des gens qui taient certains de ne plus pouvoir trouver du travail prs de chez eux.

Une petite chanson de Gilles Servat de l'poque qui reste toujours d'actualit.




Quant  "la marocaine" qui te hrisse dans ma formulation, il me dplait - effectivement -  que des gens qui ne sont pas des franais d'origine viennent parader  des postes ministriels o, de surcroit, ils ne brillent pas par une comptence professionnelle. Pourtant on ne manque pas de crtins authentiquement franais, Hollande, par exemple...

Je te signale que j'ai t prof d'informatique dans le sud marocain, que j'y avais d'excellents amis (et aussi d'excellents lves) et que ceux-ci nous trouvaient, dj  l'poque, barjots de donner toutes sortes d'avantages aux "_migrs_" (immigrs, pour nous, migrs, pour eux, un peu trop compliqu. Donc il les appelaient "migrs" a mettait tout le monde d'accord) lesquels, tels de nouveaux riches, venaient parader avec arrogance quand ils retournaient en vacance au pays tout en mprisant, de faon ostentatoire, leur pays d'accueil.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce sont des pays en guerre le Cameroun, le Mali, le Maroc, l'Egypte ?


Le Mali est en plein conflit, une partie du Cameroun est contrl par Boko Haram qui veut prendre le contrle du pays. Maroc il me semble pas.
En Egypte l'Etat Islamique est autrement plus actif qu'en France, avec meurtres et attentats rguliers.

Donc sur les 4 pays que tu cites, 2 sont en plein conflit et un 3me est pas si calme que a.
Mais t'as mme pas les plus gros dans cette histoire, d'aprs Frontex la moiti au moins des immigrs illgaux viennent de Syrie et d'Afghanistan (donc sont des rfugis et pas des migrants).

----------


## Zirak

> Quant  "la marocaine" qui te hrisse dans ma formulation, *il me dplait - effectivement -  que des gens qui ne sont pas des franais d'origine viennent parader  des postes ministriels* o, de surcroit, ils ne brillent pas par une comptence professionnelle. Pourtant on ne manque pas de crtins authentiquement franais, Hollande, par exemple...


Merci de confirmer ce que je disais.

Quand au fait de ne pas briller par leur comptence, c'est le cas des franais pure souche en poste galement (la grande majorit mme), donc la France n'tant pas compose que de blancs, je ne vois pas pourquoi il n'y aurait pas de personnes franaises d'origine trangre toutes aussi incomptentes  des postes haut-placs, c'est aussi a l'intgration.

Le jour o tout les ministres franais d'origine franais pure souche, seront irrprochables, tu pourras exiger que ceux d'origines trangres soient irrprochables galement sans quoi ils n'auront pas accs  ces postes.

En fait, tu me fais penser  ces personnes qui ne veulent pas tre diriges par des trangers (ou qui ne veut pas qu'on leur permette ceci ou cela), et qui aprs vient se plaindre de leur communautarisme et du fait qu'ils ne font rien pour s'intgrer...

----------


## Grogro

> Le Mali est en plein conflit, une partie du Cameroun est contrl par Boko Haram qui veut prendre le contrle du pays. Maroc il me semble pas.
> En Egypte l'Etat Islamique est autrement plus actif qu'en France, avec meurtres et attentats rguliers.
> 
> Donc sur les 4 pays que tu cites, 2 sont en plein conflit et un 3me est pas si calme que a.
> Mais t'as mme pas les plus gros dans cette histoire, d'aprs Frontex la moiti au moins des immigrs illgaux viennent de Syrie et d'Afghanistan (donc sont des rfugis et pas des migrants).


Pour les migrants qui viennent de pays authentiquement en guerre ou ne valant pas mieux, majoritairement c'est la Syrie, Irak, Afghanistan (ils s'intgrent bien mieux que d'autres eux), pour l'Afrique lrythre, le sud Soudan, dans une moindre mesure la rgion des grands lacs. Eux visent essentiellement le Royaume-Uni. Prs de la moiti des illegs viennent effectivement de trois pays : Syrie, Irak et Afghanistan. 

Les autres sont des migrants conomiques. Ils viennent de pays en voie avance d'effondrement politique, conomique et social.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Pour les migrants qui viennent de pays authentiquement en guerre ou ne valant pas mieux, majoritairement c'est la Syrie, Irak, Afghanistan (ils s'intgrent bien mieux que d'autres eux), pour l'Afrique lrythre, le sud Soudan, dans une moindre mesure la rgion des grands lacs. Eux visent essentiellement le Royaume-Uni. Prs de la moiti des illegs viennent effectivement de trois pays : Syrie, Irak et Afghanistan. 
> 
> Les autres sont des migrants conomiques. Ils viennent de pays en voie avance d'effondrement politique, conomique et social.


Donc comme 75 % des pays de la plante ont des conflits au moins locaux (pour le Maroc, il y a mme le conflit du Polisario, mme s'il est manipul par l'Algrie) a va donc tre une raison de venir dferler en Europe, en gnral, et en France, en particulier. Surtout pour venir toucher subsides, logements et soins gratuits. Pourtant les vrais rfugis espagnols de 1937 n'ont pas t reu trs chaleureusement par le gouvernement de l'poque, ils n'ont touch aucune subside de l'Etat et on les a parqu dans des camps.

Ce qui est tonnant c'est que le MEDEF qui rle toujours quand on donne un petit avantage salarial ou de temps de travail ne dit rien l-dessus. Pourtant les entreprises aussi vont devoir payer pour nos chers migrants. Et l, comme c'est bizarre, on ne parle plus de la "_chute de la comptitivit_" comme avec les 35 heures...

Et question d'tre "_en voie avance d'effondrement politique, conomique et social_" la France a ne va pas tre triste...

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce qui est tonnant c'est que le MEDEF qui rle toujours quand on donne un petit avantage salarial ou de temps de travail ne dit rien l-dessus. Pourtant les entreprises aussi vont devoir payer pour nos chers migrants. Et l, comme c'est bizarre, on ne parle plus de la "_chute de la comptitivit_" comme avec les 35 heures...


les entreprises elles existent surtout pour faire des bnfices et du capital sinon avec la concurrence elles coulent..
une entreprise c'est devenu un systme essentiellement  but lucratif sinon avec la concurrence elle va couler.
en dfinitif c'est le client qui paie le salari et pas l'entreprise sauf si elle n'est pas rentable et commence  avoir des pertes.

Pour ce qui est des migrants ce sont les salaris donc les contribuables qui vont payer.
Si le salari doit payer pour tout migrant , il faut reporter ce cot sur ce que facture l'entreprise qui fait travailler ledit salari bref augmenter le chiffre d'affaire.
Ou bien procder  une rduction des cots

----------


## yento

> Toi t'a rien compris  mon message...
> J'ai justement dmontr l'inverse, que les gens restaient en Europe.


C'est difficile de quitter l'Europe selon o on veut aller.

Tant qu'un Europen reste en Europe, c'est open bar. Pas de visa, droit de travailler partout, droit de rsider n'importe o, monnaie unique (ou presque), assurances europenne, accord entre pays, droit de se dplacer n'importe o, pas besoin de passport, et la famille qui reste a 1-2h d'avion pour les week ends.

Quitter l'Europe, c'est se frotter  des procdures chiantes pour avoir le droit de rsider et de travailler, des demandes de VISA longues et compliques (certains pays prennent plus d'1 an mme en ayant un contrat de travail dj sign), nouvelle monnaie, culture entirement diffrente, nouvelle langue.
Et c'est un voyage a sens-unique, hors de question de revenir  la lgre quand c'est > 10h d'avion.

----------


## LSMetag

Merci Chauve souris, tu me rconcilie avec Zirak (mme si on n'a jamais eu de vraies disputes) !




> - Les "_migrants_" (terme politically correct pour dire immigrant irrgulier). La plupart ne proviennent mme pas de pays en guerre. Ils viennent en France parce qu'on va leur donner du fric, des logements et des soins gratuits. Il n'y a qu' voir la liste des nationalits pour constater cette vidence. Ce sont des pays en guerre le Cameroun, le Mali, le Maroc, l'Egypte ?


Si tu vois la qualit de vie de nos "migrants" (t'es dj all dans leurs camps, tu les vois dans la rue  mendier ?), tu comprends qu'ils prfrent se faire craser par des camions pour atteindre l'Angleterre !  A part notre humanit question sant, on n'a pas grand chose  leur offrir. Au mieux une chambre de bonne pour ceux qui russissent  travailler au noir. La France n'est maintenant plus qu'un pays de passage.




> - Les frontires des pays d'Amrique du sud sont assez cool, mais si vous faites le con avec les dates limites sur vos visas vous allez avoir une amende srieuse. Pour un vrai de vrai illgal c'est direct la prison. D'ailleurs cela n'aurait aucune intrt pour lui, il n'aurait rien  rcuprer n'tant pas du pays.


C'est rigolo. L'amende ils ne peuvent pas la payer. Et en prison ils restent quand mme dans le pays o ils sont immigrs illgaux. Ca fait de la place en moins pour les tueurs.




> - L'inscurit rgresse dans bon nombre de pays d'Amrique du sud  part le Venezuela. La Colombie a conclu un accord historique avec les FARC, la guerre civile est dfinitivement termine. D'ailleurs beaucoup de franais s'installent en Colombie car des gens professionnellement forms intressent beaucoup ces pays. La Colombie va tre un pays montant car elle a beaucoup de ressources, dont celle du tourisme. Elle vient d'accepter le mariage homo avec adoption sans mettre dans la rue, comme en France, une bande d'homophobes hystriques. Et pourtant c'est un pays trs catholique.


Je viens de voir un classement sur le nombre de morts en 2015 par terrorisme. La Colombie arrive en tte. La France est nanmoins 6me de ce classement.




> - Non, un loyer comme je l'ai dcrit se passe dans une grande ville o j'ai l'intention de m'installer : Posadas. Donc je repose ma question : combien un loyer dans une ville moyenne franaise ? Et, question subsidiaire, combien d'impts locaux ?


Mon loyer dans une prfecture de 40000 habitants, pour 45m, 2 pices, dans un quartier pavillonnaire, propre, bien isol, avec garage et caves, local et ramassage des poubelles, entretien des locaux,... 470 charges comprises. Pour l'instant je ne paie plus d'impts. Mais en gros avant (et l'anne prochaine), c'est un mois de salaire. Il suffit d'pargner 100 tous les mois.




> - Tu installes un commerce dans un pays d'Amrique du sud. A part le loyer de la dite boutique et la collecte de la IVA tu ne payes rien comme impts. Combien payes-tu en France pour t'installer avant d'avoir gagner un seul euro ? Autre problme : le prix des loyers des boutiques professionnelles : Dans mon patelin,  12 km au S de Toulouse, aucune picerie ne pouvait tenir (elles ont essayes). Il n'y a plus aucun commerce alimentaire. Par contre il y a trois salons de beaut...


Si c'est un particulier, tu n'as aucun frais. A part la caution qui ne t'es pas retire et le financement du premier mois. 




> - Nos petits musulmans chris. Ce n'est pas ma faute  moi s'il est crit dans le Coran que la vision du monde se limite  deux catgories : "_dar el islam_", terres de soumission et "_dar el harb_", terres de conqutes. Indpendamment des attentats dont beaucoup de musulmans intelligents considrent que c'est une erreur tactique, la technique consiste la plupart du temps  un "_pousse toi de l que je m'y mette_" puisqu'ils ont la bndiction de l'Etat franais, lequel est, comme le dit Grogro, pouss  la dhimmitude pour se faire bien voir des monarchies ptrolires et leur vendre quelques rafales. Pour l'islam Hollande est donc un "_idiot utile_". Il faut voir, d'ailleurs, toutes les acrobaties juridiques pour faire construire des mosques, pardon, des "_centres culturels_", au frais de l'Etat, et en contravention totale avec la loi de 1905. Et croyez bien que les inspecteurs du travail ont reu des ordres pour ne pas aller faire des contrles dans les boutiques halal. Donc se forment de vritables enclaves, o les non musulmans ne sont pas les bienvenus, enclaves qui vont en croissant comme des mtastases et compltement hors champ du droit franais. Et puis la mentalit de collaboration est bien franaise...


Ho bordel ! Un ou 2 Musulmans ont crit le Coran il y a peut-tre 1000 ans. C'est pas pour autant que beaucoup ne gardent pas leur libre arbitre sur l'interprtation qu'ils en font. Tu as dj lu la Bible ? Moi j'ai bien rigol quand un mec du Petit Journal a lu des passages monstrueux de la Bible  des militants FN sans leur dire que c'tait la Bible. Quand on leur a dit  la fin, soit ils se sont barrs, soit ils ont dit "vous m'avez tromp, ce n'tait pas ce que je voulais dire". La Bible et le Coran, mme combat selon une amie Thologiste. Les Chrtiens ont fait une croisade o ils envoyer les hrtiques (les protestants par exemple) au bcher. Il y a moins d'Immams pdophiles que de prtres aussi.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Tant qu'un Europen reste en Europe, c'est open bar. Pas de visa, droit de travailler partout, droit de rsider n'importe o, monnaie unique (ou presque), assurances europenne, accord entre pays, droit de se dplacer n'importe o, pas besoin de passport, et la famille qui reste a 1-2h d'avion pour les week ends.
> 
> Quitter l'Europe, c'est se frotter  des procdures chiantes pour avoir le droit de rsider et de travailler, des demandes de VISA longues et compliques (certains pays prennent plus d'1 an mme en ayant un contrat de travail dj sign), nouvelle monnaie, culture entirement diffrente, nouvelle langue.
> Et c'est un voyage a sens-unique, hors de question de revenir  la lgre quand c'est > 10h d'avion.


C'est plus simple, mais ce n'est pas simple. Par exemple pour rsider en Espagne il faudra pas mal de papiers aussi. Je n'ai pas le dtail en tte mais j'avais lu a dans un forum expatriation. Et pour la "_nouvelle langue_" tu n'y coupes pas. A part la Belgique wallone, le Luxembourg (il me semble) et un bout de la Suisse o parle-t-on franais en Europe ?

Ceci dit en Amrique du sud, pour beaucoup de pays, il suffit de faire un A-R  la frontire pour renouveler pour 3 mois son visa de tourisme. Moi je me suis tap le cursus pour tre rsident permanent mais je connais un franais qui a une grande maison et qui a eu la flemme de faire les "_tramites_" et fait sa petite ballade  la frontire tous les 3 mois. Toutefois cela est bon pour les "_rentiers_", pour les travailleurs il faut avoir le statut de rsident ou, entre deux, comme le "_RUT_" du Chili.

*Autre chose* : on ne peut pas envisager d'tre rellement expatri si on est par trop li  sa "_famille_", tout au moins celle qu'on n'emmne pas avec soi. Je serais le premier  le dconseiller. Essayez alors d'tre fonctionnaire puisque c'est le seul type de job prenne en France (pas forcment bien pay) et qui vous garantisse de pouvoir avoir un prt bancaire (je connais une orthoptiste qui avait de trs bons comptes de rsultats sur 3 ans et qui a nanmoins t rejete de toute demande de crdit bancaire pour acheter une maison). Donc il faut rompre les ponts (ou le cordon ombilical) comme ce jeune ptissier, install en Floride et qui disait  sa famille : "_si vous voulez me voir, c'est vous qui ferez le voyage, pas moi_".

La dlocalisation, terme que je prfre  expatriation car "_les proltaires n'ont pas de patrie_" (et les patrons encore moins), n'est pas une dcision seulement lie au ct conomique. Pour ma part outre le racket tatique et l'impossibilit d'avoir un job j'tais aussi lass de l'asociabilit ambiante des franais et puis les ballades  faire, je les connais depuis longtemps, les rabcher avec des radars en plus ne m'intressait pas. Il est quand mme utile de dire qu'il faut, pour aller voir ailleurs, avoir un solide dynamisme vital et tre adaptable. "_Si vous pensez que l'aventure est dangereuse, je vous propose d'essayer la routine... elle est mortelle._" (Paolo Coelho). J'aime aussi cette phrase de Montesquieu : "_Les voyages donnent une trs grande tendue  l'esprit : on sort du cercle des prjugs de son pays, et l'on n'est gure propre  se charger de ceux des trangers._"

----------


## jean-dupont

> La Bible et le Coran, mme combat selon une amie Thologiste. Les Chrtiens ont fait une croisade o ils envoyer les hrtiques (les protestants par exemple) au bcher. Il y a moins d'Immams pdophiles que de prtres aussi.


Ton amie n'y connais donc rien. La Bible est un assemblage de rcits crits par des hommes, ainsi que les 10 Commandements de Dieu.

Le Coran est incr.

Pour les imams (sans majuscule), tu n'en sais rien.

----------


## yento

> Si tu vois la qualit de vie de nos "migrants" (t'es dj all dans leurs camps, tu les vois dans la rue  mendier ?), tu comprends qu'ils prfrent se faire craser par des camions pour atteindre l'Angleterre !  A part notre humanit question sant, on n'a pas grand chose  leur offrir. Au mieux une chambre de bonne pour ceux qui russissent  travailler au noir. La France n'est maintenant plus qu'un pays de passage.


Les erythens, soudans, afghans, syriens, indiens, pakistanais... vont en Angleterre parce qu'ils parlent anglais. Ils n'ont aucun interet d'tre en France dans un pays o ils seront compltement bloqus par la langue.

Les marocains, algriens, tunisiens... vont en France parce qu'ils parlent francais.

Pour la prochaine leon, nous tudierons les flux migratoires des mxicains aux USA. Spoiler alert: Ce n'est pas un hasard si les deux pays sont l'un contre l'autre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ho bordel ! Un ou 2 Musulmans ont crit le Coran il y a peut-tre 1000 ans. C'est pas pour autant que beaucoup ne gardent pas leur libre arbitre sur l'interprtation qu'ils en font. Tu as dj lu la Bible ? Moi j'ai bien rigol quand un mec du Petit Journal a lu des passages monstrueux de la Bible  des militants FN sans leur dire que c'tait la Bible. Quand on leur a dit  la fin, soit ils se sont barrs, soit ils ont dit "vous m'avez tromp, ce n'tait pas ce que je voulais dire". La Bible et le Coran, mme combat selon une amie Thologiste. Les Chrtiens ont fait une croisade o ils envoyer les hrtiques (les protestants par exemple) au bcher. Il y a moins d'Immams pdophiles que de prtres aussi.


Il n'y a pas "_un ou deux musulmans_" il n'y en a qu'un seul : le dnomm Muhammad. Quant au libre arbitre il n'y en a aucun si tu lis le Coran, faute de quoi tu est immdiatement considr comme hrtique. Ds la sourate II dite de "_la vache_" il est dit explicitement qu'il ne peut y avoir de "_rformateurs_" ce sont des impies et ils recevront le chtiment.

La Bible n'est pas une rfrence morale pour les chrtiens qui la rserve aux vangiles. Et jamais, dans ces textes, il n'y a le moindre appel  la violence, bien au contraire. L'Inquisition est une perversion des textes fondateurs. Par contre dans le Coran et les Hadiths il n'est question que de punir, chtier et mme massacrer quiconque s'carte un tant soit peu du dogme de son fondateur et chef de guerre.

Ah l'abomination  la mode de la "_pdophilie_" ! Avec des "_rvlations_" et des dnonciations 20 ans aprs les faits. Ca me rappelle une petite histoire de la vie dans le mtro : "_Monsieur, arrtez ! Ca fait un quart d'heure que vous me pelotez les fesses !_", "_Ben quoi, a ne vous plait plus maintenant_". En tout cas moi qui suis pragmatiquement logique je me demande pourquoi un prtre du service ducatif, donc disposant d'un panel de choix important, aurait spcialement tripot l'un d'eux auquel a ne plaisait pas alors qu'il pouvait trouver bon nombre de petits pervers consentants.
Ta rfrence morale sur l'islam  ce sujet me fait marrer. Sais-tu que le Muhammad en question s'est mari avec sa deuxime femme, Acha, lorsqu'elle avait 6 ans et se l'est tape quand elle en avait huit. On a ses crits  elle et on peut savoir que cela ne lui avait pas plu. De mme que celle-ci lui disait : "_Il me semble, mon cher poux, que les apparitions de l'ange Gabriel, arrange drlement vos affaires_".

119 morts dans le dernier attentat  Bagdad. Pour t'viter des troubles psychosomatiques je te conseille d'augmenter tes doses de "_vivrensemble_" et de "_padamalgam_" et pour le "_spasalislam_" il existe une forme, en suppositoire, plus forte.

----------


## RyzenOC

On est pass de la loi travail en France  l'Europe, aux Nazis, et maintenant sur une guerre de religion  ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> La Bible n'est pas une rfrence morale pour les chrtiens qui la rserve aux vangiles. Et jamais, dans ces textes, il n'y a le moindre appel  la violence, bien au contraire. L'Inquisition est une perversion des textes fondateurs.(.../...)


En me limitant aux vangiles.....

Luc 14:26 dit qu'il faut tre un connard avec sa famille 


> Si quelqu'un vient  moi, et s'il ne hait pas son pre, sa mre, sa femme, ses enfants, ses frres, et ses soeurs, et mme sa propre vie, il ne peut tre mon disciple


Mat 5:27/29 : 


> 27Vous avez appris qu'il a t dit: Tu ne commettras point d'adultre. 28Mais moi, je vous dis que quiconque regarde une femme pour la convoiter a dj commis un adultre avec elle dans son coeur. 29Si ton oeil droit est pour toi une occasion de chute, arrache-le et jette-le loin de toi; car il est avantageux pour toi qu'un seul de tes membres prisse, et que ton corps entier ne soit pas jet dans la ghenne.


Dans Marc 11:11-21, Jsus tue un figuier parceque celui-ci ne donne pas de fruits..... une poque ou ce n'est pas la saison des figues.

Dans Jean 3:16, Dieu lui-mme pratique le sacrifice humain, avec son propre fiston


> Car Dieu a tant aim le monde qu'il a donn son Fils unique, afin que quiconque croit en lui ne prisse point, mais qu'il ait la vie ternelle


.

Je n'ai fait qu'effleurer le sujet, mais contrairement  ce que pensent les gens qui ne les ont pas lues en dtail, les vangiles regorgent de violence.

videmment, tout a c'est de la gnognotte compar  l'ancien testament. Le chapitre 31 des nombres est spcialement vil, tout particulirement les versets 17 et 18 


> 17-Maintenant, tuez tout mle parmi les petits enfants, et tuez toute femme qui a connu un homme en couchant avec lui; 18-mais laissez en vie pour vous toutes les filles qui n'ont point connu la couche d'un homme.


Non, la Bible ne se limite pas au cantique des cantique et  l'ecclsiaste, livres potiques et magnifiques certes, mais dans un contexte global beaucoup plus sombre.

----------


## Zirak

(Je ne reviens pas sur ce qu' dit el_slapper, les crits de la religion chrtienne sont tout aussi violents que ceux du Coran (et incitent tout autant  la violence voir au meurtre si on suit les crits  la lettre), personne n'a rien  envier  son voisin  ce niveau l.) 





> En tout cas moi qui suis pragmatiquement logique je me demande pourquoi un prtre du service ducatif, donc disposant d'un panel de choix important, aurait spcialement tripot l'un d'eux auquel a ne plaisait pas *alors qu'il pouvait trouver bon nombre de petits pervers consentants*.


Euh, t'es srieux l ? 

Tu penses vraiment qu'il y a des gamins (peu importe l'ge), qui sont consentants de se faire tripoter voir violer par le cur de la paroisse ? 

Et donc si un gamin de 5/6 ans, qui ne comprend mme pas ce qui se passe, ne dit pas non explicitement, a veut dire qu'il est consentant, et que donc tout va bien ? 

Ou tu fais comment pour savoir si ils sont consentants ? Il faut qu'en dbut d'anne, le prtre demande  tous les enfants de signer une dcharge disant qu'ils acceptent de se faire tripoter ???

Et les femmes qui se font violer, elles n'avaient qu' pas se mettre en jupe, et puis de toutes faons la plupart sont contentes de prendre leur pied, c'est a ?


Oui donc en fait, t'es pas juste un peu raciste, t'es compltement con ?


PS: vous pouvez signaler mon message  la modration pour grossirets, mais je considre son message plus que limite, et je ne suis pas certain que son message  lui, soit acceptable aux yeux de la modration, vu la teneur des propos.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ton amie n'y connais donc rien. La Bible est un assemblage de rcits crits par des hommes, ainsi que les 10 Commandements de Dieu.
> 
> Le Coran est incr.
> 
> Pour les imams (sans majuscule), tu n'en sais rien.


Cette personne ne m'a jamais dit le contraire. Elle m'a juste dit au dtour d'une conversation que le Coran n'tait pas plus violent que la Bible.
Tu extrapoles. Je sais trs bien que la Bible est un ensemble de textes crits par les hommes (prophtes ou schyzophrnes, je ne sais pas). Et puis il y a plusieurs versions du Coran. Une incre, une autre cre (sortie de la bouche du prophte Mahomet). Mais voil je suis agnostique donc a ne m'intresse pas trop. De toute faon peu importe qu'elle soit incre ou non, Dieu a-t-il pour autant totalement raison ? Si on ne peut pas dbattre, mme avec Dieu, ce n'est qu'un dictateur ou gourou de plus.

----------


## Chauve souris

> (Je ne reviens pas sur ce qu' dit el_slapper, les crits de la religion chrtienne sont tout aussi violents que ceux du Coran (et incitent tout autant  la violence voir au meurtre si on suit les crits  la lettre), personne n'a rien  envier  son voisin  ce niveau l.) 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euh, t'es srieux l ? 
> 
> Tu penses vraiment qu'il y a des gamins (peu importe l'ge), qui sont consentants de se faire tripoter voir violer par le cur de la paroisse ? 
> 
> ...


Oh l, on se calme ! Dans les cas rapports ce sont des ados et mme de grands ados (scouts). A leur ge ils savent ce qu'ils ont envie ou pas. Tu ne trouves pas bizarre que tout ce dballage vient 20 ans, au moins, aprs les faits ? Et, en tant quelque peu paranoaque, dans quel but ce dballage ? Moi j'avance une explication sociologique : dans la socit actuelle il faut, pour le maintien de l'ordre, une sparation absolue entre les tranches d'ges. Toute communication inter-ges que ce soit sur la connaissance ou sur des rflexions diverses est trs mal vue par la doxa actuelle. Je crois avoir cit ici le cas d'un informaticien au chmage qui, pour s'occuper, avait propos de faire un club d'initiation  l'informatique pour les jeunes de son groupe d'immeubles. Il a du y renoncer tellement son projet tait considr comme suspect.

Voil, c'est le monde actuel. Bon, moi a ne me drange pas trop car je n'aime ni les mmes ni les actuels petits cons d'ados mais, dans l'absolu, je suis une (petite) source de savoir et de rflexions qui ne reste que potentielle.

----------


## ManusDei

> Oh l, on se calme ! Dans les cas rapports ce sont des ados et mme de grands ados (scouts). A leur ge ils savent ce qu'ils ont envie ou pas.


Si ils sont mineurs, non.

----------


## Zirak

Et puis sans mme parler du fait d'tre mineur, entre le traumatisme subi et les consquences psychologiques, la honte, la peur d'ventuelles reprsailles / consquences, une espce de culpabilit, etc etc, ils y a de nombreuses raisons pour qu'un enfant / ado n'en parle pas directement voir jamais.

Je suis compltement hallucin de lire des trucs pareils...

Du coup tu dis que c'est un problme de notre socit actuelle, c'est que quand t'tais plus jeune, les enfants taient plus consentants ou qu'ils le sont plus, au sein de la socit paraguayenne...?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Du coup tu dis que c'est un problme de notre socit actuelle, c'est que quand t'tais plus jeune, les enfants taient plus consentants ou qu'ils le sont plus, au sein de la socit paraguayenne...?


un exemple A mon avis c'est la faute de la petite fille de 11ans...
Selon les chiffres officiels, 19% des grossesses concernent des mineures au Paraguay.

----------


## Grogro

> Et puis sans mme parler du fait d'tre mineur, entre le traumatisme subi et les consquences psychologiques, la honte, la peur d'ventuelles reprsailles / consquences, une espce de culpabilit, etc etc, ils y a de nombreuses raisons pour qu'un enfant / ado n'en parle pas directement voir jamais.
> 
> Je suis compltement hallucin de lire des trucs pareils...
> 
> Du coup tu dis que c'est un problme de notre socit actuelle, c'est que quand t'tais plus jeune, les enfants taient plus consentants ou qu'ils le sont plus, au sein de la socit paraguayenne...?


Ces propos m'hallucinent aussi, mais je pense voir o il veut en venir. Il pointe l'atomisation de la socit actuelle, la monte de la paranoa et de la hantise du moindre risque potentiel alors que nous n'avons jamais connu un tel niveau de scurit, ainsi qu'une dfiance de plus en plus rpandue dans les socits occidentales des contacts intergnrationnels.

----------


## Zirak

> Ces propos m'hallucinent aussi, mais je pense voir o il veut en venir. Il pointe l'atomisation de la socit actuelle, la monte de la paranoa et de la hantise du moindre risque potentiel alors que nous n'avons jamais connu un tel niveau de scurit, ainsi qu'une dfiance de plus en plus rpandue dans les socits occidentales des contacts intergnrationnels.


J'admire les gens comme toi, qui arrive  dduire l'expression d'une pense qui pourrait limite tre un sujet du Bac de philo,  partir d'une ou deux phrases douteuses d'un mec lambda qu'il ne connait pas.  :;): 

Ce n'est pas la "Doxa" ou quoi que ce soit, qui instaure une dfiance dans les contacts intergnrationnels, c'est juste la diffusion de l'information.

Toutes ces histoires de viols et de pdophilie, avant la tlvision et internet,  moins d'tre du village mme (voir mme un proche de la famille), tu n'en entendais jamais parler, maintenant ds qu'un cas clate, tout le pays est au courant.

De mme que les murs ont chang, on fait beaucoup plus attention  la protection des mineurs, surtout concernant tout ce qui est sexuel.

Du coup, cette dfiance, ce n'est qu'une raction "normale"  tout cela.


D'ailleurs on ne peut pas parler de dfiance des contacts intergnrationnels, car cela concerne essentiellement les enfants, je ne vois pas trop o vous voyez ce genre de dfiance entre adultes et personnes du 3me ge par exemple ?

----------


## mermich

Oui c'est tres beau tous cela d'essayer de trouver une justification a ses propos, mais bon doit a on a un personnage raciste, revisioniste et qui valide les attitudes pedophiles et aussi islamophobe.

Je passe les comparaisons de choses non comparable (pays d'amerique du sud sous developpe avec la france)
Je passe aussi les fameuses theories du complot (mai 68 a aujourd'hui)
Je passe aussi son interpratation tres personnelle de chiffres officiels (criminalite)
Je passe enfin l'abscense de reponse a toutes les questions/justifications qu'on lui demande.

Ca commence a faire lourd, le troll est sacrement poilu, mais bon cela doit venir de moi forcement.

----------


## LSMetag

Allez un peu de positivisme. Pour les chiffres du tourisme, je vous laisse deviner les raisons ^^

21 Avril 2002 Bis Repetita. Pays sauv, sauveur honnte, sauveur ject ^^'.

bpifrancelelabpme63juillet2016-160705065719.pdf

----------


## Mat.M

Camarades,travailleurs,travailleuses on vous ment non un salari au SMIC franais ne cote pas plus cher qu'un salari polonais *dtach* , c'est mme l'inverse  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Cette Loi Travail c'est une stratgie abjecte du MEDEF (avec Mrs Valls et Hollande comme des carpettes )  pour faire encore plus pression sur les salaires  ::mouarf:: 
Et rmunrer encore plus les actionnaires




> Un smicard franais moins cher qu'un polonais?
> Un salari franais pay au niveau du Smic cote moins cher  son entreprise que son quivalent polonais ou portugais dtach en France, contrairement aux ides reues, selon les calculs du rapporteur gnral au Budget, Valrie Rabault (PS).


l'article sur le site du figaro :Lien

----------


## Chauve souris

> Si ils sont mineurs, non.


Hallucinant comme rflexion ! Donc, pour pasticher Jean Ferrat "_Un mineur honnte n'a pas de plaisir_". Je te laisse en tte  tte avec ton affirmation ridicule. Je n'ai ni le got ni le temps de polmiquer. Nier les faits et la ralit du monde ne peut conduire qu' la psychose comme la mre de Carrie de Stephen King.

----------


## LSMetag

> Camarades,travailleurs,travailleuses on vous ment non un salari au SMIC franais ne cote pas plus cher qu'un salari polonais, c'est mme l'inverse 
> 
> Cette Loi Travail c'est une stratgie abjecte du MEDEF (avec Mrs Valls et Hollande comme des carpettes )  pour faire encore plus pression sur les salaires 
> 
> l'article sur le site du figaro :Lien


Ben c'est bien ! C'est une raison de moins de dlocaliser en Pologne, comme pas mal d'entreprises font.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Loi Travail : le gouvernement a annonc son recours  l'article 49-3 de la Constitution cet aprs-midi,* 
*pour un passage en force  l'Assemble nationale * 

*Manuel Valls a annonc le recours au 49-3*

Dans un discours qui aura dur moins de 8 minutes, Manuel Valls a annonc le recours au 49-3.  Ce pays sest trop habitu  un chmage de masse depuis 30 ans pour quon nagisse plus aujourdhui. Aujourdhui nous agissons, le chmage baisse dans ce pays, et avec cette loi nous permettrons de donner davantage de souplesse et davantage de chance aux salaris de ce pays , a estim le Premier ministre. 




Le Premier ministre va avoir recours pour la seconde fois  l'article 49, alina 3 de la Constitution, qui permet de faire adopter un texte sans vote, pour enfin adopter la Loi Travail, qui repasse en premire lecture  l'Assemble nationale ce mardi 5 juillet. Olivier Faure, le porte-parole du groupe, a indiqu que la dcision est acte et le Premier ministre va lannoncer officiellement dans l'hmicycle, normalement  l'ouverture des dbats  15 h . 

Ce matin, Manuel Valls a dfendu sa position en avanant que  je crois qu'il faut arrter de jouer. Pas pour nous, mais pour les Franais. Le texte que nous avons l est le fruit de nombreux compromis avec les syndicats rformistes et beaucoup d'entre vous. Ne jouez pas, nous sommes en responsabilits . 

Le chef du gouvernement ne croit pas en un compromis possible avec la CGT et encore moins avec sa majorit. Aussi, pour couper court aux tractations tout en protgeant un texte qui a reu laval de la CFDT, le Premier ministre a dcid de faire appel  ce pouvoir pour pousser lAssemble  adopter le projet de loi tel quel sans vote tout en engageant la responsabilit de son gouvernement. 

Le chef de file des dputs Les Rpublicains  l'Assemble nationale Christian Jacob a annonc qu'il n'y aurait pas de motion de censure de son groupe contre le projet de loi Travail, jugeant qu'il fallait mettre fin   cette mascarade .

Le chef de file des dputs du front de gauche, Andr Chassaigne, a lanc mardi un  appel solennel   aux dputs opposs au projet de loi Travail pour laborer une motion de censure de gauche contre le gouvernement, aprs l'engagement attendu du 49-3 :  je lance un appel solennel  ce qu'on puisse laborer une motion de censure de gauche avec tous ceux qui sont opposs  ce texte , a-t-il dclar lors d'un point de presse.

Aprs quatre mois de contestation, le gouvernement, qui ne connait pas ses plus beaux jours dans les sondages  moins d'un an de la prsidentielle, a dcid de lcher de nouveau du lest via des amendements en commission pour raffirmer le rle des branches, Manuel Valls estimant que  personne ne peut dire que le gouvernement aura t inflexible ou intransigeant . Toutefois, plusieurs opposants ont estim que ce geste tait insuffisant, notamment parce quil ne rgle pas le  cur de la contestation  que reprsente larticle 2 de ce projet de loi. 

Pour la dpute PS Karine Berger, Manuel Valls  devrait dmissionner : personnellement, je considre que l'utilisation du 49-3  deux reprises tmoigne du fait qu'il n'a plus la majorit de l'Assemble avec lui et que par consquent, motion de censure ou pas motion de censure, s'il y avait 49-3 au dbut de la 2e lecture, le Premier ministre ne pourrait pas rester. Il devrait dmissionner  

Cependant, elle prcise quelle ne votera pas une motion de censure contre son propre gouvernement, mais quelle considre que ce gouvernement ne reprsente plus la majorit de gauche  l'Assemble nationale s'il a recours au 49-3. Elle sest dite  ahurie par le discours du Premier ministre . Selon elle,  le passage en force, c'est le gouvernement, l'intransigeance c'est le gouvernement .

Aprs cette tape, le projet de loi naura pas fini son parcours puisquil devra encore passer par le Snat avant son adoption dfinitive dici le 22 juillet par lAssemble. 

Source : le Figaro

----------


## Mat.M

> Ben c'est bien ! C'est une raison de moins de dlocaliser en Pologne, comme pas mal d'entreprises font.


Prcision importante que j'ai oubli de mentionner: travailleur *dtach*

ok mais c'est le travailleur Polonais qui va se retrouver au chmage , je sais je suis casse-pied mais faut pas s'en prendre  moi c'est le systme qui veut a

HS: Et puis ne dites pas du mal sur la Pologne je risque d'y partir en vacances dans quelques jours  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

Ce gouvernement d'autistes ne comprend toujours rien de rien. Incroyable.

Ils veulent *vraiment* mettre le feu aux poudres on dirait.  ::roll::

----------


## LSMetag

Y a eu une dernire discussion avec Laurent BAUMEL, chef des "frondeurs", ce matin. Mais c'tait encore sur un aspect pilier de la loi, la souplesse des heures selon le contexte. VALLS a dit non et vu qu'on lui a dit qu'il y aurait blocage...

Quand y a pas le choix... VALLS a t inspir par (feu) Michel ROCARD, relativement adul par l'essentiel de la classe politique d'aujourd'hui. C'tait le social-dmocrate incompris, concurrent de Mitterrand, ayant utilis 28 fois le 49-3 en 3 ans.

De toute faon c'est facile. Je passe une loi que je juge bonne pour le pays, mme en force. Je m'en fous de la popularit ou de la rlection. Si une motion de censure passe, je dissous l'assemble, qui sera ensuite peuple  80% de Rpublicains (vous avez vu leur programme ?). Quand il n'y a pas de majorit, on ne perd rien  montrer aux gens ce qui se passe en face, et au passage ils perdent leur investiture...

La droite ne veut mme pas dposer de motion de censure c'est dire...

J'ai joint un document chiffr (de la Banque Publique D'Investissements) dans un de mes prcdents posts qui montre que la politique d'Hollande porte ses fruits, indniablement.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Et puis sans mme parler du fait d'tre mineur, entre le traumatisme subi et les consquences psychologiques, la honte, la peur d'ventuelles reprsailles / consquences, une espce de culpabilit, etc etc, ils y a de nombreuses raisons pour qu'un enfant / ado n'en parle pas directement voir jamais.
> 
> Je suis compltement hallucin de lire des trucs pareils...
> 
> Du coup tu dis que c'est un problme de notre socit actuelle, c'est que quand t'tais plus jeune, les enfants taient plus consentants ou qu'ils le sont plus, au sein de la socit paraguayenne...?


Au niveau du "_consentement_" rien n'a chang puisque c'est une quasi constante de la psychologie biologique. De mme que les homos ne sont pas plus nombreux qu'avant mme s'ils sont plus visibles dans leur revendications. Et si les homophobes fantasment sur la dbauche possible des htros c'est qu'ils n'ont pas su voir l'aspect yin-yang de la sexualit.

Le fait que l'on nie  la fois le dsir de l'enfant ou de l'ado et celui de l'adulte conduit  des situations mauvaises propre  toute dissimulation. Le tabou, l'interdit, empche toute rflexion structurante. Il faut aller chez les peuples dconnects du monde occidental pour observer (pas moi, mais j'ai lu les ouvrages d'ethnologues) que, chez les yanomamis, par exemple et pour rester en Amrique du sud, toute sexualit est libre  partir de l'ge o on en a envie (autour de 12 ans) et, comme les yanomamis sont en plus de grands libertaires, aucune contrainte physique ou morale ne doit s'exercer dans la relation.

Il y a, en ces temps actuels, une grande rgression sur les acquis des sciences humaines, une ngation obscurantiste de ce qu'il est pourtant ais d'observer autour de soi. Les ractions offusques  mes propos le montrent. Le dbut de l'islamisation de la socit franaise ?

----------


## Chauve souris

Pour en revenir, quand mme,  l'objet de ce forum, je vous soumets une rflexion de Pierre Larrouturou qui, sans casser des briques (je prfrerais le revenu d'existence), va quand mme dans le sens d'un progrs social (ce qui est devenu rare dans cette valle de larmes). C'est  lire sur le lien ci-dessous :

http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/pierre...2052084_23.php

----------


## LSMetag

En coutant Luc CHATEL (soutiens de Sarkozy, remont en haut des sondages pour la primaire de Droite) noncer le programme de Rpublicains, j'ai bien compris la diffrence entre la droite et la gauche , mme social-dmocrate ! Ca fait peur !

Non renouvellement d'un fonctionnaire sur 2 (il a pas os dire dans quels secteurs), suppression du Tiers Payant, suppression des 35h (temps REGLEMENTAIRE de travail  la discrtion de l'entreprise), suppression du compte de pnibilit, regroupement des minimas sociaux (srement pas en faveur des petites gens), renforcements de la loi travail, robotisation des industries (a va en faire des suppressions d'emplois !), et j'en passe.

Bon apparemment mais a c'est pas forcment une mauvaise chose, ils vont revenir sur la rforme des rythmes scolaires et (normalement mais j'y crois pas) rduire d'1/3 les dputes/snateurs.

C'est que le programme officiel. Je ne parle pas d'une nouvelle rpublique bananire avec mutations de juges gnants, menaces en tous genres, pots de vins (Hier c'tait Serges DASSAULT qui tait jug pour avoir achet ses lecteur avec de l'argent issu de Fraude Fiscale massive),...

Sarko a des chances de revenir, alors qu'Hollande vient tout juste de rparer ses conneries. Il est le chef de la formation politique qui dirige la primaire  droite, et il va user de son fric et de son influence sur les lus pour qu'on encourage  voter pour lui au second tour... Pas bien difficile pour des lecteurs ignares et/ou  la mmoire courte...

----------


## ManusDei

> Le fait que l'on nie  la fois le dsir de l'enfant ou de l'ado et celui de l'adulte conduit  des situations mauvaises propre  toute dissimulation. Le tabou, l'interdit, empche toute rflexion structurante.


T'es un grand malade toi tu sais ? Personne ne nie la sexualit des ados, on l'a tous t. 
Ce qu'on nie, c'est la capacit d'un ado  consentir face  un adulte dpositaire d'autorit.

----------


## LSMetag

Et il ose parler du dsir de l'enfant !!!!!!!

Je ne sais pas si il y a beaucoup d'ados homosexuels qui aiment les personnes plus ges dans les glises...

Un exemple sympa que j'ai vu dans les Guignols. Pour s'excuser auprs des enfants, les prtres vont regarder les Choristes, avec des mouchoirs pour l'motion. Bon les mouchoirs, c'est du Sopalin videmment  ::aie:: 

Faudrait faire un peu de mnage dans ce sujet. Ca devient glauque.

----------


## Kearz

> Sarko a des chances de revenir, alors qu'Hollande vient tout juste de rparer ses conneries.


? Hollande a rpar quoi exactement? 
Hausse du chmage, hausse de impt et, cette loi travail maintenant. 




> Non renouvellement d'un fonctionnaire sur 2 (il a pas os dire dans quels secteurs), suppression du Tiers Payant, suppression des 35h (temps REGLEMENTAIRE de travail  la discrtion de l'entreprise), suppression du compte de pnibilit, regroupement des minimas sociaux (srement pas en faveur des petites gens), renforcements de la loi travail, robotisation des industries (a va en faire des suppressions d'emplois !), et j'en passe.
> 
> Bon apparemment mais a c'est pas forcment une mauvaise chose, ils vont revenir sur la rforme des rythmes scolaires et (normalement mais j'y crois pas) rduire d'1/3 les dputes/snateurs.


Non renouvellement d'un fonctionnaire sur 2 (il a pas os dire dans quels secteurs): Dans l'administratif, c'est peut etre pas une bonne ide. Dans le reste de cas, mauvaise ide
suppression des 35h: C'est  l'ordre du jour par la gauche. 
suppression du compte de pnibilit: Bonne ide, une usine  gaz ce compte pnibilit. 
regroupement des minimas sociaux (srement pas en faveur des petites gens): un pas vers le salaire universel qui est une allocation unique. (pour le moment, on commence par regrouper pour ceux qui touche et aprs on ouvre a tous)
renforcements de la loi travail: dans quel sens? 
robotisation des industries (a va en faire des suppressions d'emplois !): Parce que pour toi, c'est une vie agrable d'tre ouvrier dans un job pnible pour un SMIC?  ::roll::  (et robot sur job pnible = plus besoin de compte pnibilit). Il faut robotiser un maximum de tche non agrable. Oui a cre du chmage mais de toute faon on prend la direction de la fin du travail et tant mieux! (on est l'une des seul espce  travailler, travailler pour..?)
la rforme des rythmes scolaires: Encore & encore. Du temps et de l'argent  nouveau pour pondre un truc nul qui changera a nouveau dans 5ans. 
rduire d'1/3 les dputes/snateurs: C'est pas assez! 1 dput pour 1M de Franais, a serait bien assez! (si ce n'est pas de trop)




> C'est que le programme officiel. Je ne parle pas d'une nouvelle rpublique bananire avec mutations de juges gnants, menaces en tous genres, pots de vins (Hier c'tait Serges DASSAULT qui tait jug pour avoir achet ses lecteur avec de l'argent issu de Fraude Fiscale massive),...


La rpublique bananire, c'est un peu comme la rpublique du 49.3?  ::lol::

----------


## Zirak

> regroupement des minimas sociaux (srement pas en faveur des petites gens): *un pas vers le salaire universel qui est une allocation unique. (pour le moment, on commence par regrouper pour ceux qui touche et aprs on ouvre a tous)*


Que d'espoir (ou de crdulit) !  ::mrgreen:: 





> robotisation des industries (a va en faire des suppressions d'emplois !): Parce que pour toi, c'est une vie agrable d'tre ouvrier dans un job pnible pour un SMIC?  (et robot sur job pnible = plus besoin de compte pnibilit). Il faut robotiser un maximum de tche non agrable. Oui a cre du chmage *mais de toute faon on prend la direction de la fin du travail et tant mieux!* (on est l'une des seul espce  travailler, travailler pour..?)


Eh ben, j'en tombe le cul par terre, c'est vrai qu'avec une loi travail qui va augmenter le temps de travail de chacun, plutt que de rpartir le temps de travail restant, on se dirige tout droit vers un monde sans travail...  ::aie:: 

Et on en revient toujours au mme, ces gens qui perdent leur emploi, on en fait quoi ? (tu ne touches pas le chmage jusqu' ton dcs).

Tu vas revenir sur le revenu universel, mais si ce n'est pas dans leur programme, il faut partir du principe que cela ne sera pas mis en place (quitte  avoir une bonne surprise si ils le font), mais tout ce que je vois pour l'instant c'est robotisation + absence de revenu universel, bref rien de bon augure...

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour en revenir, quand mme,  l'objet de ce forum, je vous soumets une rflexion de Pierre Larrouturou qui, sans casser des briques (je prfrerais le revenu d'existence), va quand mme dans le sens d'un progrs social (ce qui est devenu rare dans cette valle de larmes). C'est  lire sur le lien ci-dessous :
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/pierre...2052084_23.php


Comme disait(je crois) Lindsey Owen-Jones, il faut au contraire travailler plus. (dsol pour le troll poilu, c'tait trop tentant)

Non, mais ce type, il est comme les autres, il applique une grille de lecture simpliste  un problme simpliste. On a de moins en moins de place pour des job peu qualifis, et peut-tre mme moyennement qualifis, et ce sont ventuellement des postes ou a pourrait marcher(et encore, pas tous). Mais pour les postes hautement qualifis, presque les seuls  tirer encore un peu l'emploi vers le haut, la semaine de 4 jours est une perte sche de valeur, et une dilution des connaissances.

----------


## Gannox

Je profite de l'occasion pour poser une question que j'ai en tte depuis un moment : afin de rgler au maximum les diffrents problmes d'aujourd'hui comme le chmage, les aides insuffisantes, la pauvret, les rserves insuffisantes de nourriture pour la plante et j'en passe, ne suffirait-il pas de s'attaquer  un concept bien prcis,  savoir la surpopulation ? Restreindre rellement le nombre d'enfants par famille, etc ... ?

Rsoudre un tel problme est peut-tre quasiment impossible ou alors prendrait des annes pour y parvenir, mais j'aurais aim savoir si cette ide selon vous est potentiellement intressante ou compltement idiote.

----------


## Andarus

> Je profite de l'occasion pour poser une question que j'ai en tte depuis un moment : afin de rgler au maximum les diffrents problmes d'aujourd'hui comme le chmage, les aides insuffisantes, la pauvret, les rserves insuffisantes de nourriture pour la plante et j'en passe, ne suffirait-il pas de s'attaquer  un concept bien prcis,  savoir la surpopulation ? Restreindre rellement le nombre d'enfants par famille, etc ... ?
> 
> Rsoudre un tel problme est peut-tre quasiment impossible ou alors prendrait des annes pour y parvenir, mais j'aurais aim savoir si cette ide selon vous est potentiellement intressante ou compltement idiote.


La question de la surpopulation ne se pose que devant un manque de matire premire, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit le problme n1 en France.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je profite de l'occasion pour poser une question que j'ai en tte depuis un moment : afin de rgler au maximum les diffrents problmes d'aujourd'hui comme le chmage, les aides insuffisantes, la pauvret, les rserves insuffisantes de nourriture pour la plante et j'en passe, ne suffirait-il pas de s'attaquer  un concept bien prcis,  savoir la surpopulation ? Restreindre rellement le nombre d'enfants par famille, etc ... ?
> 
> Rsoudre un tel problme est peut-tre quasiment impossible ou alors prendrait des annes pour y parvenir, mais j'aurais aim savoir si cette ide selon vous est potentiellement intressante ou compltement idiote.


La chine a essay et est revennu dessus vu tous les problmes que cela crait.

La surpopulation en France n'est pas un problme : on est  pein  2 enfants  par femmes, donc on est  l'quilibre parfait.

La majorit des pays dvelopps (qui surconsomment) ont un indice de natalit infrieur  2  : leur population vieillie.

----------


## Grogro

> J'admire les gens comme toi, qui arrive  dduire l'expression d'une pense qui pourrait limite tre un sujet du Bac de philo,  partir d'une ou deux phrases douteuses d'un mec lambda qu'il ne connait pas. 
> 
> Ce n'est pas la "Doxa" ou quoi que ce soit, qui instaure une dfiance dans les contacts intergnrationnels, c'est juste la diffusion de l'information.
> 
> Toutes ces histoires de viols et de pdophilie, avant la tlvision et internet,  moins d'tre du village mme (voir mme un proche de la famille), tu n'en entendais jamais parler, maintenant ds qu'un cas clate, tout le pays est au courant.
> 
> De mme que les murs ont chang, on fait beaucoup plus attention  la protection des mineurs, surtout concernant tout ce qui est sexuel.
> 
> Du coup, cette dfiance, ce n'est qu'une raction "normale"  tout cela.
> ...


Allons, ce n'est pas si difficile de percevoir les grilles de lectures, les obsessions et les tabous de chacun au bout de quelques mois sur un forum politique. Et puis j'aime bien comprendre la psych de toutes les coles de pense politique, sans juger. 
Tu as tout  fait raison sinon, c'est un climat de peur socitale, quelque chose d'mergent globalement par le bas, et ce climat impose nos nvroses  la "doxa". J'en suis venu  la mme conclusion que toi. Je vois ce climat merger surtout  partir du tournant des annes 80. Il y a aussi cette vague de puritanisme montant, importe des USA, qui rentre en conflit avec l'hypersexualisation de toute la socit (sduction-comptition dans tous les magazines "genrs", marketing, mode). Le fait que l'enfant redevient ni en tant qu'tre  part, de nouveau vu comme un adulte miniature, et donc directement vis par cette sexualisation (voyez les pubs destins aux enfants, les volutions de la mode, des dessins anims, du design des jouets, sans compter les "modles") accentue par effet miroir cette demande de puritanisme, voire de sparation des activits, qui par effet boule de neige fait ensuite merger un marketing de plus en plus outrancirement "genr" (exemple : http://www.theatlantic.com/business/...rs-ago/383556/ ). C'est une grille de lecture possible.

----------


## Kearz

> Eh ben, j'en tombe le cul par terre, c'est vrai qu'avec une loi travail qui va augmenter le temps de travail de chacun, plutt que de rpartir le temps de travail restant, on se dirige tout droit vers un monde sans travail... 
> 
> Et on en revient toujours au mme, ces gens qui perdent leur emploi, on en fait quoi ? (tu ne touches pas le chmage jusqu' ton dcs).
> 
> Tu vas revenir sur le revenu universel, mais si ce n'est pas dans leur programme, il faut partir du principe que cela ne sera pas mis en place (quitte  avoir une bonne surprise si ils le font), mais tout ce que je vois pour l'instant c'est robotisation + absence de revenu universel, bref rien de bon augure...


Je suis contre l'augmentation du temps de travail. _(mme si, perso, a me changerait rien. Je suis au 39H sans RTT. Par contre j'aimerais bien pouvoir retrouver le confort des RTTs un jour.)_ 

Par contre la robotisation, on peut pas tre contre. Ca veut dire tre pour des travaux sans intrt ou valeur ajout, c'est pas logique.

Personnellement, j'aimerais bien partir sur une base du type:
1/
Robotisation -> Moins de travail. 
Moins de travail -> instauration des 32H avec maintiens du salaire 
instauration des 32H avec maintiens du salaire -> quilibre du chmage

2/
Toujours plus de robotisation -> Toujours moins de travail
Toujours moins de travail ->Instauration des 28H avec baisse du salaire + premire "tranche" de revenu universel (pour compenser)
Instauration des 28H avec baisse du salaire + premire "tranche" de revenu universel (pour compenser) -> quilibre du travail 

3/
Robotisation + IA -> Beaucoup moins de travail 
Beaucoup moins de travail -> choque et reconstruction d'une socit plus saine (moins de travail, plus de loisir) 
Nouvelle socit -> revenu universel dfinitif 

C'est peut-tre idaliste mais si personne n'idalise un peu, on ira jamais dans cette direction. 
Et c'est en douceur, c'est pas demain qu'on aura tous 800/mois sans rien faire. Par contre, si on fait l'tape 1 dans les 2 prochains quinquennat, l'tape 2 sur les 2 suivant, l'tape 3 sur les suivant. On pourrait y tre dans 20ans.

----------


## LSMetag

> ? Hollande a rpar quoi exactement? 
> Hausse du chmage, hausse de impt et, cette loi travail maintenant. 
> 
> 
> 
> Non renouvellement d'un fonctionnaire sur 2 (il a pas os dire dans quels secteurs): Dans l'administratif, c'est peut etre pas une bonne ide. Dans le reste de cas, mauvaise ide
> suppression des 35h: C'est  l'ordre du jour par la gauche. 
> suppression du compte de pnibilit: Bonne ide, une usine  gaz ce compte pnibilit. 
> regroupement des minimas sociaux (srement pas en faveur des petites gens): un pas vers le salaire universel qui est une allocation unique. (pour le moment, on commence par regrouper pour ceux qui touche et aprs on ouvre a tous)
> ...


Pour rpondre : un rcent rapport de la Banque Publique D'Investissement annonce la reprise. Les finances sont revenues au niveau de debut 2008, les taux d'investissement et d'embauche dans les PME sont en grosse hausse, et il n'y avait pas eu une telle augmentation des carnets de commandes depuis 2011.

Le 49.3 est dans la constitution depuis des lustres et induit une motion de censure (en gros on peut virer le gouvernement). Sarko a t retoqu combien de fois par le Conseil Constitutionnel (y compris pour ses comptes de campagne truqus) ? Sans compter tous les petits arrangements entre amis.

Hollande a remis des fonctionnaires dans la police, l'ducation et les hopitaux, l o Sarko les avait retirs. La police de proximit avait t supprime
Hollande a "rustin" les services de Renseignement compltement sabots par Sarko.
Les budgets d'administrations comme Ple Emploi ou la CPAM ont t augment l o ils avaient t rduits. Et pour avoir test, c'est vrai que a a l'air moins poussif et inutile qu'avant.
Il a rduit d'un Tiers le salaire des membres du gouvernement, l o Sarko s'tait augment de 172% (et a failli supprimer l'ISF pour le faire compenser par le Franais moyen)
Il a redonn  l'autorit judiciaire et aux mdias de l'indpendance (il ne nomme pas les responsables des chanes et ne s'occupe pas des enqutes judiciaires, et il n'a pas essay de supprimer les juges d'instructions)
Il a rtabli de bonnes relations diplomatiques (Sarko n'est pas du tout aim par les autres dirigeants, sauf peut-tre Poutine), ce qui permet plus de contrats (et au passage COP21).

Enfin voila quelques exemples.

Les 35h restent en vigueur, sauf accords d'entreprise valids par au moins 50% de personnel et syndicats. L ce serait la dure lgale sur le contrat qui serait libre, comme en Allemagne.
La loi Travail sera justement droitise, dans le sens de la premire version, celle adule par le MEDEF et repondue par les Snateurs.

La robotisation c'est bien pour les entrepreneurs. C'est dsastreux pour l'emploi. Tout le monde ne peut pas faire des tudes ! Srieux, oui on peut tre content de faire du travail  la chane pour un SMIC ! Tu es peut-tre au dessus de tout a, mais il y en a qui ont des familles  nourrir, ou besoin de ne pas finir en mollusque sur un canape.

Bien sr ils ne veulent pas laisser de place aux nergies vertes ni fermer la centrale nuclaire de Fessenneim, vtuste et sur des failles sismiques.

J'avais oubli de prciser aussi l'augmentation de l'ge de dpart  la retraite  67 ans.

----------


## LSMetag

> Je suis contre l'augmentation du temps de travail. _(mme si, perso, a me changerait rien. Je suis au 39H sans RTT. Par contre j'aimerais bien pouvoir retrouver le confort des RTTs un jour.)_ 
> 
> Par contre la robotisation, on peut pas tre contre. Ca veut dire tre pour des travaux sans intrt ou valeur ajout, c'est pas logique.
> 
> Personnellement, j'aimerais bien partir sur une base du type:
> 1/
> Robotisation -> Moins de travail. 
> Moins de travail -> instauration des 32H avec maintiens du salaire 
> instauration des 32H avec maintiens du salaire -> quilibre du chmage
> ...


T'es vraiment utopique... C'est pour faire du profit, pas pour tre compens ailleurs ! La dure du temps de travail restera la mme. Sauf qu'il y aura beaucoup moins de gens  payer. Juste un entretien annuel de quelques machines.
Ca commence dj, avec les caisses automatises, dans les magasins. Ca fera des jobs ALIMENTAIRES de moins. Quand tu n'as pas de qualification ou que tu es trop vieux, tu n'as pas trop le choix du job. Alors heureusement que ces jobs "pourris" sont l. Et qui sait quelles erreurs peuvent commettre des machines ? Au moins elles iront pas cafter si on leur ordonne de faire de la magouille ou de la merde...

----------


## Zirak

> Je suis contre l'augmentation du temps de travail. _(mme si, perso, a me changerait rien. Je suis au 39H sans RTT. Par contre j'aimerais bien pouvoir retrouver le confort des RTTs un jour.)_ 
> 
> Par contre la robotisation, on peut pas tre contre. Ca veut dire tre pour des travaux sans intrt ou valeur ajout, c'est pas logique.
> 
> Personnellement, j'aimerais bien partir sur une base du type:
> 1/
> Robotisation -> Moins de travail. 
> Moins de travail -> instauration des 32H avec maintiens du salaire 
> instauration des 32H avec maintiens du salaire -> quilibre du chmage
> ...


On est d'accord qu'idalement c'est ce qu'il faudrait, mais en l'occurrence, nous parlions l du programme d'un des candidats  la prsidentielle, dans lequel, il n'y a que la partie "augmentation de la robotisation".

Et c'est la dessus que je t'ai trouv un peu crdule, en pensant que cette augmentation de la robotisation dans ce programme tait faite pour se diriger vers ce que tu dcris.

Comme le rappelle LSMetag (mme si je ne suis pas d'accord avec tout sur le reste de son message), aujourd'hui la robotisation n'est faite que pour gnrer du profit, et ceux qui le font, n'ont que faire de ceux qui sont laisss sur le carreau dans l'opration. C'est comme a depuis des annes, et cela ne va, hlas, pas changer tout de suite.

Mais sinon dans l'absolu, on est compltement d'accord.  :;):

----------


## Kearz

Houl! Bien entendu, c'est la version utopique! J'ai pas dis le contraire!

J'ai pas mis les parties: 
-> Augmentation spectaculaire du chmage
-> Crise
-> Rvolte du peuple en masse (beaucoup plus que pour la loi travail) 
-> Rforme forc

Oui, a va tre des temps dures pour les chmeurs, jusqu' ce qu'un mouvement se lance sur un rle-bol.  ::roll:: 
a, c'est la version qui me semble plus crdible, vu qu'aucun politicien va osez partir sur la voie "utopique". ( cause du lobbying) 





> Hollande a remis des fonctionnaires dans la police, l'ducation et les hopitaux, l o Sarko les avait retirs. La police de proximit avait t supprime


Ma copine est infirmire, les hopitaux a coupe toujours budgtairement et de plus en plus. 




> Le 49.3 est dans la constitution depuis des lustres et induit une motion de censure (en gros on peut virer le gouvernement)


C'est un mange politique. Le 49.3 avant les lections, c'est simple. 
Pourquoi renverser un gouvernement qui est en train de se mettre mal et hriter d'une mauvaise situation? Autant se servir des 49.3 comme argument politique. 

Donc Hollande n'a pas peur d'en abuser, il sait qu' un an des lections, c'est sans risque pour lui.

D'ailleurs le 49.3 est un systme dictatorial (qu'il soit utilis  droite ou gauche), les rfrendums c'est plus sain. (Pourtant personne ne les utilise)




> Il a rduit d'un Tiers le salaire des membres du gouvernement, l o Sarko s'tait augment de 172% (et a failli supprimer l'ISF pour le faire compenser par le Franais moyen)


Source > Wikipedia
_"Toutefois Michel Charasse, crateur de l'IGF qui devint l'ISF, a dclar :  C'tait naf de crer lISF en 1981, ctait bte de le rtablir en 1988. 108. Son propre crateur, Michel Rocard, l'a galement critiqu :  Je pense que lISF a t cr trop lourd avec une assiette restreinte. LISF na pas t bien cr. 109. Jack Lang s'est prononc en faveur d'une assiette largie accompagne d'une baisse des taux110. Certains, comme Manuel Valls ou Vincent Peillon envisagent la suppression de cet impt dans le cadre d'une rforme globale de la fiscalit"_

Il faut supprimer l'ISF sans peser sur le Franais moyen. (Rduction de l'optimisation fiscal?)




> Ca fera des jobs ALIMENTAIRES de moins. Quand tu n'as pas de qualification ou que tu es trop vieux, tu n'as pas trop le choix du job. Alors heureusement que ces jobs "pourris" sont l.


Ouais, trs bien. Je suis pas d'accord. C'est encore mettre le concept de travail au centre de nos vies. 
Si on continue de rflchir comme a, on avancera jamais. 
Comme j'ai dis, a va tre difficile pour beaucoup dans les annes  venir mais changer de systme, a se fait souvent quand le systme ne tiens plus. 

On en pense ce que l'on veut mais passer la majorit de sa vie  faire un job alimentaire, c'est gcher sa vie. 

Oui, oui, a permet de survivre, il faut bien le faire. Est-ce, dans labsolu, survivre c'est vivre? 
Aprs, dans le systme actuel, il vaut mieux un survivre en attendant un lendemain meilleur mais si on fait rien le lendemain sera le mme.

----------


## Saverok

> D'ailleurs le 49.3 est un systme dictatorial (qu'il soit utilis  droite ou gauche), les rfrendums c'est plus sain. (Pourtant personne ne les utilise)


Un rfrendum, a cote trs cher et c'est trs long.
Ensuite, ce n'est pas forcment sain et il n'y a qu' se souvenir du dbat minable au sujet du Brexit o les partisans de chaque bord ont rivalis de mensonges et contre vrit  tout va.
Au final, les anglais n'ont pas vraiment vot pour ou contre le Brexit mais pour tout autre chose, sans mme trop savoir quoi.
Et maintenant que le vote est pass, beaucoup dclare qu'ils n'avaient pas compris les impacts et regrettent leur vote !

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Un Rfrendum a peu tourner au populisme, et puis a cote cher, comme dj dit.
Les dirigeants le propose que si ils sont sr de gagn, et pour contourner le parlement.

Exemple Chavez qui avait propos un Rfrendumpour se maintenir au pouvoir, heureusement il a perdu et accept la dcision.
Napolon a fait de nombreux rfrundum pour se maintenir au pouvoir et s'accorder les pleins pouvoirs, quand il tait populaire.

Et Sarkozy  nous a propos un Rfrendum sur la constitution europenne, il a t refus, mais au final il a pass son texte quand mme. 
Alors je doute vraiment, que l aussi on tienne compte de notre avis.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc Hollande n'a pas peur d'en abuser, il sait qu' un an des lections, c'est sans risque pour lui.
> 
> D'ailleurs le 49.3 est un systme dictatorial (qu'il soit utilis  droite ou gauche), les rfrendums c'est plus sain. (Pourtant personne ne les utilise)


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Aprs tout, le prsident a t lu, donc s'il n'a pas la majorit  l'assemble, il peut utiliser le 49.3 pour viter un blocage.
Ne pas oublier que cet article date de De Gaulle, et qu' l'poque le mandat prsidentiel tait plus long que celui de la lgislature (7 ans contre 5). Donc cet article a t mis pour viter un blocage de l'tat en cas de perte de majorit aux lgislatives.
Dans le cas d'Hollande, c'est un peu diffrent. En thorie, il a la majorit  l'assemble, sauf que certains dputs socialistes se la jouent "on est de gauche, nous". Enfin, un peu. Parce que s'ils taient vraiment en opposition au gouvernement, comme ils veulent nous le faire croire, ben, ils la voteraient cette motion de censure ! Mais, ils ont les chocottes, les mecs. Dans un an, c'est les lgislatives et les places vont tre chres pour les lgislatives. Comme la cantine est bonne  l'AS, on fait comme les roquets. On aboie de loin, mais ds que a devient srieux, on part la queue entre les jambes...  ::roll:: 

Quant  Hollande, je ne comprends qu'il se reprsente ! Franchement, quelle chance il a de gagn ?  ::koi:: 


Source > Wikipedia
_"Toutefois Michel Charasse, crateur de l'IGF qui devint l'ISF, a dclar :  C'tait naf de crer lISF en 1981, ctait bte de le rtablir en 1988. 108. Son propre crateur, Michel Rocard, l'a galement critiqu :  Je pense que lISF a t cr trop lourd avec une assiette restreinte. LISF na pas t bien cr. 109. Jack Lang s'est prononc en faveur d'une assiette largie accompagne d'une baisse des taux110. Certains, comme Manuel Valls ou Vincent Peillon envisagent la suppression de cet impt dans le cadre d'une rforme globale de la fiscalit"_




> Il faut supprimer l'ISF sans peser sur le Franais moyen. (Rduction de l'optimisation fiscal?)


L'ISF n'est pas pay par les plus riches ! Ceux-l ont des moyens d'chapper  cet impts, par contre la mamie qu' acheter sa petite maison y a 30/40 ans pour une bouche de pain, et qui se retrouve aujourd'hui dans une zone prise... elle, elle raque ! Bien fait la vieille ! Nantie va !




> On en pense ce que l'on veut mais passer la majorit de sa vie  faire un job alimentaire, c'est gcher sa vie. 
> 
> Oui, oui, a permet de survivre, il faut bien le faire. Est-ce, dans labsolu, survivre c'est vivre? 
> Aprs, dans le systme actuel, il vaut mieux un survivre en attendant un lendemain meilleur mais si on fait rien le lendemain sera le mme.


J'aime bien le concept de salaire universel  vie. Il faut bien sr lire "universel = pour nous". Non, parce que bon, qui va construire mon iPhone ? Qui va fabriquer mon jean ? 
 Y a les petits chinois, indiens, africains, sud-amricains pour faire le sale boulot, nous on est l'lite, on peut bien vivre sans bosser, eux, c'est pas grave, c'est dans leur culture... 
 ::ccool:: 
Y a pas  dire, c'est b la gauche !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et Sarkozy  nous a propos un Rfrendum sur la constitution europenne, il a t refus, mais au final il a pass son texte quand mme. 
> Alors je doute vraiment, que l aussi on tienne compte de notre avis.


C'est Chirac qui a propos le rfrendum en 2005. Pas Sarkozy.

----------


## Kearz

> J'aime bien le concept de salaire universel  vie. Il faut bien sr lire "universel = pour nous". Non, parce que bon, qui va construire mon iPhone ? Qui va fabriquer mon jean ? 
> Y a les petits chinois, indiens, africains, sud-amricains pour faire le sale boulot, nous on est l'lite, on peut bien vivre sans bosser, eux, c'est pas grave, c'est dans leur culture...


Hum, ton iPhone va tre construit par des robots? ton jean aussi? 
D'ailleurs salaire universelle nempche pas le travail, il comble le travail qui n'existe plus (qui, de nos jours, quivaut principalement aux jobs peu intressant).

Aprs, il a des grands chances qu'on est quelques annes d'avances sur ce type de systme c'est souvent comme a: Pays riche/dvelopp vers les pays en dveloppement.

----------


## Zirak

> J'aime bien le concept de salaire universel  vie. Il faut bien sr lire "universel = pour nous". Non, parce que bon, qui va construire mon iPhone ? Qui va fabriquer mon jean ? 
>  Y a les petits chinois, indiens, africains, sud-amricains pour faire le sale boulot, nous on est l'lite, on peut bien vivre sans bosser, eux, c'est pas grave, c'est dans leur culture... 
> 
> Y a pas  dire, c'est b la gauche !



Tu sais que mme en Chine, ils sont en train de robotiser pour remplacer les ouvriers ? Donc bientt tes "petits chinois", ils seront exactement dans la mme galre que nous.

Aprs, on va pas obliger leur gouvernement  leur filer un revenu universel, car sinon, tu vas revenir poster pour dire qu'on fait de l'ingrence... On commence  te connaitre hein...   ::roll:: 


Dans l'absolu, il faudrait effectivement qu'il y ait la mme chose chez eux (et chez les autres), mais on a dj pas le pouvoir d'obliger le gouvernement  mettre a en place ici, je vois pas trop bien ce que l'on peut faire pour les Chinois... 

Mais je suppose que tu as une solution claire  nous exposer / proposer et pas seulement une raillerie ? Ah non, me semblait bien aussi...

----------


## seedbarrett

> J'aime bien le concept de salaire universel  vie. Il faut bien sr lire "universel = pour nous". Non, parce que bon, qui va construire mon iPhone ? Qui va fabriquer mon jean ?


Des machines, c'est trange mais on les programment trs bien pour le travail  la chaine.

----------


## joublie

Le premier ministre veut " donner davantage de souplesse et davantage de chance aux salaris de ce pays " ? Trs bien mais qu'il n'oublie pas une distribution de vaseline.
C'est vulgaire, certes, nanmoins vu le degr de mauvaise foi stupfiant du politicien sus-nomm, ce registre de langue me parat bien adapt.

----------


## Grogro

> Pour rpondre : un rcent rapport de la Banque Publique D'Investissement annonce la reprise. Les finances sont revenues au niveau de debut 2008, les taux d'investissement et d'embauche dans les PME sont en grosse hausse, et il n'y avait pas eu une telle augmentation des carnets de commandes depuis 2011.
> 
> Le 49.3 est dans la constitution depuis des lustres et induit une motion de censure (en gros on peut virer le gouvernement). Sarko a t retoqu combien de fois par le Conseil Constitutionnel (y compris pour ses comptes de campagne truqus) ? Sans compter tous les petits arrangements entre amis.
> 
> Hollande a remis des fonctionnaires dans la police, l'ducation et les hopitaux, l o Sarko les avait retirs. La police de proximit avait t supprime
> Hollande a "rustin" les services de Renseignement compltement sabots par Sarko.
> Les budgets d'administrations comme Ple Emploi ou la CPAM ont t augment l o ils avaient t rduits. Et pour avoir test, c'est vrai que a a l'air moins poussif et inutile qu'avant.
> Il a rduit d'un Tiers le salaire des membres du gouvernement, l o Sarko s'tait augment de 172% (et a failli supprimer l'ISF pour le faire compenser par le Franais moyen)
> Il a redonn  l'autorit judiciaire et aux mdias de l'indpendance (il ne nomme pas les responsables des chanes et ne s'occupe pas des enqutes judiciaires, et il n'a pas essay de supprimer les juges d'instructions)
> ...


T'es militants PS, c'est pas possible autrement !

O as-tu vu que les forces de l'ordre, l'ducation nationale, le secteur de la sant au complet, tout a est un peu moins sinistr sous Flamby que sous Nabotlon ? Au contraire, la loi MsT est passe par l et est en train d'achever lhpital public dj bien amoch sous Sarko. La justice n'a aucun moyen, les tribunaux sont ruins, totalement sous l'eau. Les forces de l'ordre sont  cran, entre sous effectifs chroniques, tat d'urgence permanent qui puise les hommes, sans compter les consignes ministrielles qui les force  laisser faire les casseur pour gazer et nasser les manifestants, harceler les militants associatifs et colos. Sarko n'a jamais os aller aussi loin dans le totalitarisme que Valls, et pourtant il a essay en son temps de criminaliser l'habitat alternatif. Quant  la police de proximit, le nabot l'avait bien supprime, mais en 2002, quand il tait ministre de l'intrieur. Il avait invoqu un prtexte idologique, je pense qu'en ralit c'tait pour des raisons budgtaire. La gauche au pouvoir ne l'a jamais rtablie et aurait du le faire, la police de proximit, a marchait. 
Valls a tent d'anantir l'arme franaise avec son livre blanc. Le Drian l'en a empch, et Hollande a eu au moins la sagesse d'couter son ministre de la dfense, et de trancher pour la seule fois de son mandat. Un bon point pour lui certes.

Indpendance de l'autorit judiciaire ? LOL. 

Lcher la bride des mdias ? LOL. Jamais les merdias n'ont t si dpendants du pouvoir, mme sous Sarko. Hollande fait moins pression sur les journalistes parce qu'il en a moins besoin, Sarko avait dj fait le mnage. 

Relation Diplomatiques   ::ptdr::  ? Jamais la France n'a t aussi isole, aussi ridiculise. Les torts en sont partags 50/50 entre Sarkozy et Hollande, ils ont suivi la mme diplomatie, le mme jusqu'au-boutisme dans l'atlantisme. A la dcharge de Hollande, il a au moins russi l'intervention au Mali, parce qu'il a su couter les gnraux. 

Ah oui, il a russi  vendre le Rafale, donc il s'est foutu Dassault dans sa poche. C'est pas le seul ancien copain de Sarko qu'il a retourn d'ailleurs.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hum, ton iPhone va tre construit par des robots? ton jean aussi?


C'est dj en partie vraie. Mais, bon il reste encore pas mal de truc qu'un robot ne sait pas, ne peut pas faire. Donc, il faut des petites mains. 




> D'ailleurs salaire universelle nempche pas le travail, il comble le travail qui n'existe plus (qui, de nos jours, quivaut principalement aux jobs peu intressants).


On l'a dj ton salaire universel. a s'appelle RSA ! Que veux-tu de plus ?




> Aprs, il y a des grandes chances qu'on est ai quelques annes d'avances sur ce type de systme c'est souvent comme a: Pays riche/dvelopp vers les pays en dveloppement.


Ben voyons ! Encore une brillante ide des penseurs occidentaux, qui vont apporter la bonne parole aux sous-dvelopps ! On a vue ce que a a donn depuis plusieurs sicles dj !

----------


## Zirak

> Ben voyons ! Encore une brillante ide des penseurs occidentaux, qui vont apporter la bonne parole aux sous-dvelopps ! On a vue ce que a a donn depuis plusieurs sicles dj !



Bah voil, suffisait de demander, il n'a mme pas tenu 15 mn.

Si on le fait que chez nous, on est des gostes, et si on veut amener la mme chose aux autres, on est des vanglisateurs qui font de l'ingrence.


Tu n'aurais pas le syndrome du casse-noix par hasard ?  ::mouarf:: 

Ou tu t'essais au relativisme ?  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Indpendance de l'autorit judiciaire ? LOL.


Sur ce point il a raison, on a pas vu Hollande (ou l'Elyse au sens large) s'impliquer dans les affaires politiques. De plus les Cahuzac et compagnie ont t jects assez rapidement, contrairement  Sarkozy qui soutenait et maintenait les copains en place, quand il n'essayait pas de faire classer les affaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu sais que mme en Chine, ils sont en train de robotiser pour remplacer les ouvriers ? Donc bientt tes "petits chinois", ils seront exactement dans la mme galre que nous.


Et ? Il faut s'en rjouir, c'est a ? 



> Aprs, on va pas obliger leur gouvernement  leur filer un revenu universel, car sinon, tu vas revenir poster pour dire qu'on fait de l'ingrence... On commence  te connaitre hein...


Non, on prfre soutenir leur gouvernement, cette belle dmocratie chinoise. C'est un des pays dans lequel on ne fait pas d'ingrence. Normal, qu'importe qu'ils oppressent leur peuple, du moment que j'ai mon smartphone pas cher ! 




> Dans l'absolu, il faudrait effectivement qu'il y ait la mme chose chez eux (et chez les autres), mais on a dj pas le pouvoir d'obliger le gouvernement  mettre a en place ici, je vois pas trop bien ce que l'on peut faire pour les Chinois... 
> 
> Mais je suppose que tu as une solution claire  nous exposer / proposer et pas seulement une raillerie ? Ah non, me semblait bien aussi...


Ben, non, j'ai pas de solution claire. Mais, apparemment vous non plus. J'ai l'impression qu' part se faire mousser sur l'ide gnrale qu'on est fait pour glander et attendre que la manne divine tombe du ciel pour pourvoir  tous nos besoins... Je vois pas grand chose dans votre discours.
Discours nombrilsque, d'une ide gnreuse pour soi mme, s'il en faut, qui revient  : "On le fait pour nous, et les autres ont cas se dmerder... " Comme le dit Kearz "nous on est "Pays riche/dvelopp", les autres... c'est en voie de dveloppement (enfin "on" les civilise, bien sr !  ::roll:: )
Tu peux appeler a de la raillerie, de ma part, votre truc, perso, je trouve que c'est du pipeau !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bah voil, suffisait de demander, il n'a mme pas tenu 15 mn.
> 
> Si on le fait que chez nous, on est des gostes, et si on veut amener la mme chose aux autres, on est des vanglisateurs qui font de l'ingrence.
> 
> 
> Tu n'aurais pas le syndrome du casse-noix par hasard ? 
> 
> Ou tu t'essais au relativisme ?


Le truc, c'est que si vous tes si donneur de leons sur la manire de penser de chacun, que vous avez un avis tellement tranch sur comment les gens doivent vitre pour tre heureux, qu'on pourrait s'attendre qu'au moment ou vous balancez l'ide du sicle, que dis-je, du millnaire, m'enfin non, de toute l'histoire de l'Humanit, que diantre, vous ayez un minimum penser au comment faire qu'un "revenu universel" soit "universel". Alors qu'en fait, vous avez mme pas le dbut d'une amorce de comment faire en France ! Avoues, quand mme qu'il y a de quoi rire, non ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sur ce point il a raison, on a pas vu Hollande (ou l'Elyse au sens large) s'impliquer dans les affaires politiques. De plus les Cahuzac et compagnie ont t jects assez rapidement, contrairement  Sarkozy qui soutenait et maintenait les copains en place, quand il n'essayait pas de faire classer les affaires.


Plus o moins quand mme un peu. L'affaire de la banane et Taubira, a n'a pas t trs clean ! Et l'affaire Agns SAAL n'est pas trs ... propre !  ::oops::

----------


## Zirak

> Le truc, c'est que si vous tes si donneur de leons sur la manire de penser de chacun, que vous avez un avis tellement tranch sur comment les gens doivent vitre pour tre heureux, qu'on pourrait s'attendre qu'au moment ou vous balancez l'ide du sicle, que dis-je, du millnaire, m'enfin non, de toute l'histoire de l'Humanit, que diantre, vous ayez un minimum penser au comment faire qu'un "revenu universel" soit "universel". *Alors qu'en fait, vous avez mme pas le dbut d'une amorce de comment faire en France ! Avoues, quand mme qu'il y a de quoi rire, non ?*


Allez le revoil avec sa mauvaise foi lgendaire.


Alors je passe sur la 1re longue phrase, qui n'est qu'un bel exemple d'hpital qui se fou de la charit, puisqu' part rler et critiquer un peu tout le monde, je ne t'ai jamais vu proposer quoi que ce soit. Ton passage le plus engag politiquement sur ce forum a doit tre "Si y'a Sarko ou Hollande au 2me tour en 2017, je vote Marine" ou un truc du genre, alors bon, dans le genre donneur de leon et autres, tu fais bien de la ramener. 


Maintenant revenons  un change plus cordial, et  la mauvaise foi en question :

je ne suis pas politicien ni quoi que ce soit, tu vas faire quoi, me demander mon programme pour le prochain quinquennat aussi ? Des solutions pour l'application en France, y'a dj beaucoup plus que des dbuts d'amorces, je vais faire mon Matthieu, et te dire de te sortir un peu les doigts du fondement, et d'aller lire un peu  droite et  gauche (aprs t'es d'accord ou pas, tu y crois ou pas, c'est un autre problme, mais tu ne peux pas dire que rien n'existe). 


Oui il y a de quoi rire, le seul truc drle, c'est que tu crois encore que intellectuellement et politiquement, tu as tout mieux compris, et que tu es au-dessus de nous autres pauvres gchistes fou et inconscient des ralits, mais 9 message sur 10, tu viens juste raconter n'importe quoi (peut-tre pour troller bien que j'en doute, t'as tellement l'air d'y croire). 

Ah a dfoule aprs cette journe pourrie.  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> Dans l'absolu, il faudrait effectivement qu'il y ait la mme chose chez eux (et chez les autres), mais on a dj pas le pouvoir d'obliger le gouvernement  mettre a en place ici, je vois pas trop bien ce que l'on peut faire pour les Chinois... 
> ...


d'accord mais l je viens d'entendre  la radio que les marchs financiers se dtournent des places boursires en investissant surtout sur les obligations d'tat ( et sur l'Or ); le march des actions est trop risqu  l'heure actuel.
Acheter des obligations d'Etat ne revient-il pas  contribuer  un systme socialiste  ::aie::   ::mouarf::  ?
Ok d'accord l'Etat doit  un moment ou un autre rembourser le titre obligataire au crancier ; ceci dit faut voir les taux d'intrts de remboursement et avec l'inflation je souponne l'Etat de faire une bonne aiffaire de toute faon
Sans compter que le souscripteur des obligations ( bref les traders , les banques, les fonds d'investissements ) s'ils font de la plus-value sont soumis  l'impt sur les bnfices  ::mouarf:: 

Quant au relativisme voqu je ne vois pas trop en quoi cela consiste puisque l'univers au sens le plus large est compos d'infinits de systmes ; ton lieu de travail c'est un systme , une dimension, ton chez toi est un autre systme
Or un systme par dfinition ce sont des lments en relation les uns avec les autres, donc forcment la relativit entre les lments  ::mouarf:: 



> que diantre, vous ayez un minimum penser au comment faire qu'un "revenu universel" soit "universel". Alors qu'en fait, vous avez mme pas le dbut d'une amorce de comment faire en France ! Avoues, quand mme qu'il y a de quoi rire, non ?


eh oh tous les 10messages on n'arrte pas de parler de Revenu Universel: vous vous ennuyez au travail ou quoi ?  ::mouarf:: 
Lorsque j'habitais au Canada j'avais vu dans un bar de Toronto un T-shirt avec marqu dessus "Work Harder - People on Benefits Depend on You"

----------


## Zirak

> Quant au relativisme voqu je ne vois pas trop en quoi cela consiste puisque l'univers au sens le plus large est compos d'infinits de systmes ; ton lieu de travail c'est un systme , une dimension, ton chez toi est un autre systme
> Or un systme par dfinition ce sont des lments en relation les uns avec les autres, donc forcment la relativit entre les lments


C'tait juste une semi-private joke, faut suivre le fil de propagande du PLS sur la sortie de l'euro pour comprendre, mais ne t'inquites pas Jon a trs bien compris de quoi je parle  ::D: 

Enfin de toutes faons c'est devenu une habitude avec Jon, tous les X messages on va tomber d'accord sur un truc, et tous les X autres on va se crper le chignon  coups de nom d'oiseaux ou de nom de participant du forum (private joke aussi  ::D: ).  ::aie::

----------


## LSMetag

> T'es militants PS, c'est pas possible autrement !
> 
> O as-tu vu que les forces de l'ordre, l'ducation nationale, le secteur de la sant au complet, tout a est un peu moins sinistr sous Flamby que sous Nabotlon ? Au contraire, la loi MsT est passe par l et est en train d'achever lhpital public dj bien amoch sous Sarko. La justice n'a aucun moyen, les tribunaux sont ruins, totalement sous l'eau. Les forces de l'ordre sont  cran, entre sous effectifs chroniques, tat d'urgence permanent qui puise les hommes, sans compter les consignes ministrielles qui les force  laisser faire les casseur pour gazer et nasser les manifestants, harceler les militants associatifs et colos. Sarko n'a jamais os aller aussi loin dans le totalitarisme que Valls, et pourtant il a essay en son temps de criminaliser l'habitat alternatif. Quant  la police de proximit, le nabot l'avait bien supprime, mais en 2002, quand il tait ministre de l'intrieur. Il avait invoqu un prtexte idologique, je pense qu'en ralit c'tait pour des raisons budgtaire. La gauche au pouvoir ne l'a jamais rtablie et aurait du le faire, la police de proximit, a marchait. 
> Valls a tent d'anantir l'arme franaise avec son livre blanc. Le Drian l'en a empch, et Hollande a eu au moins la sagesse d'couter son ministre de la dfense, et de trancher pour la seule fois de son mandat. Un bon point pour lui certes.
> 
> Indpendance de l'autorit judiciaire ? LOL. 
> 
> Lcher la bride des mdias ? LOL. Jamais les merdias n'ont t si dpendants du pouvoir, mme sous Sarko. Hollande fait moins pression sur les journalistes parce qu'il en a moins besoin, Sarko avait dj fait le mnage. 
> 
> ...


Je suis sympathisant PS. Et plutt du ct d'Hollande. Oui on n'aime pas Hollande parce qu'il est trop dmocrate. C'est un homme de synthse, pas un leader. Il a permis les dissensions de sa majorit. 
J'ai jamais dit que les choses taient bonnes. J'ai dit que c'tait mieux. On est relativement proche des stats de dbut 2008. Ce qui est un exploit vu la situation de dbut de quinquennat (caisses vides, dettes  environ 95%, plans sociaux,...)

Aprs dur dur de rpondre  un complotiste dont je ne sais mme pas d'o il tire ses sources, puisque les mdias sont tous corrompus par le pouvoir. Je sais que mon crit ne sert  rien mais je l'cris quand mme...

Sarko a eu des attentats terroristes ? Sarko a eu une vague de plans sociaux ds son lection (il les a fait retarder pour Hollande oui) ? 
Si je me suis tromp sur la police de proximit, mea culpa. Mais les effectifs et leur matos ont t revus  la hausse. C'est sr que de passer de "trs bas"  "bas" c'est pas satisfaisant, mais c'est mieux.

*L'ETAT INVITE A CASSER ET A BLESSER LES CIVILS ?*

C'est quand mme gonfl de dire que l'Etat invite les casseurs  caillasser du policier, des magasins, des hpitaux pour enfants, tout en ne demandant aux policiers de viser QUE les civils innocents. Si tu te renseignais tu verrais des responsables CGT  visages dcouverts dfoncer des permanences PS et les saccager (ils ont eu de la prison avec sursis).
Si tu regardais un peu la chane parlementaire, tu verrais que c'est la droite qui demandait de faire intervenir les CRS ou l'arme, pour les manifs et les blocages, et d'interdire les manifs (et mme de faire des rquisitions). Valls a toujours dit non, jusqu'au 13 juillet o a devenait impossible. C'est pas aux commerants ou  l'Etat de payer les dgts. Mais aux responsables qui ne savent pas encadrer leurs manifs. Les manifs suivantes ont fini par tre autorises mme si contrles. 

*ETAT D'URGENCE*

Tu remarqueras aussi que depuis l'Etat d'urgence, pas mal de Djihadistes ont t arrts (dont certains sur le point de passer  l'acte), ce qui n'aurait pas t possible sinon. Evidemment il y a eu aussi des personnes arrtes  tort. Il est aussi indiqu dans la constitution que l'Etat d'Urgence interdit les manifestations. Et pourtant, elles sont l, avec leurs dbordements. Un mec avec une ceinture d'explosifs pourrait se glisser au milieu ni vu ni connu. N'en dplaise aux manifestants, les policiers sont l pour protger les gens contre toute violences. Les policiers justement se plaignent qu'on ne leur autorise que les lacrymos et les matraques, et seulement sur commandement. Et surtout, ils ont mieux  faire que surveiller des manifs o on passe le temps  les insulter et caillasser.

*LA PRESSE*

Ensuite tu parles de "merdias". Tu es anarchiste ? Communiste ? Ou journaliste pour une radio pirate ? O puises-tu tes informations alors ? Ces fameux "merdias" ne font parler que les contestataires du pouvoir en place, et passent des jours  crer des polmiques sur des maladresses de langage. On parle peu du fond. Et on ne parle pas de ce qui marche. Pas assez sensationnel.
Tu crois que le Figaro, le Point, Mariannes, le Canard Enchan ou mme le (feu) Petit Journal sont  la botte d'Hollande ? Ils continuent de recevoir leurs subventions.

Ok pour certaines missions comme "Des paroles et des Actes", les invits sont un peu tris. Mais ils restent quand mme plutt agressifs, ce qui change un peu. Nos hommes politiques n'hsitent pas  aller sur Europe 1 ou BFMTV (journaux d'opposition) se faire "travailler au corps" par EL-KABASH ou Jean-Jacques BOURDIN.

*LA JUSTICE*

Les juges sont overbooks, c'est clair, comme dans toute administration Franaise, mais c'est loin d'tre nouveau. Par contre ils ne sont pas mystrieusement muts ou dessaisis de certaines affaires lies de prs ou de loin  des hommes politiques au gouvernement. Le "2me flic de France" vient d'ailleurs d'tre condamn pour corruption (il arrosait ses indics avec de la drogue saisie).
Je n'ai pas non plus vu Hollande en tant que partie civile dans des procs pour diffamation ou injure envers un homme d'Etat.
Hollande n'aurait srement pas fait virer PPDA s'il lui avait dit qu'il tait "malheureux sous la pluie". Hollande n'a pas une seule affaire aux fesses. Par contre il a pas laiss passer pour Cahuzac, Thomas THEVENOUX,... 
Juste pour Manuel VALLS qui a utilis UNE FOIS un jet priv pour aller voir un match de foot. Et il a rembours (et pour ses enfants, les places taient vacantes, donc gratuites).

*A L'ETRANGER*

Divers recoupements d'informations plus les courriers diplomatiques de Wikileaks : Sarko tait moqu et peu aim.
A l'tranger, ils en voudraient bien de notre Hollande d'aprs certains Globe-Trotters.

Oui la France est ridiculise et isole. Pourquoi ? A cause de nos mouvements sociaux incessants et notre incapacit  rformer (dans des pays comme l'Espagne, l'Italie ou le Portugal, ils taient mduss (ils ont manifest, mais pas foutu un tel bordel), alors que leurs rformes taient pires que celle qui vient d'tre vote),  cause du fait que nous ne sommes pas comptitifs. On est le pays d'Europe qui taxe le plus ses entreprises (30%), qui a le code du travail le plus rigide,... Comment veux-tu qu'on ne soit pas isols si on repousse les capitaux trangers, provoque l'exil de nos entreprises et dcourage l'embauche et la cration d'entreprises ? Qui va acheter les produits Franais plus chers que ceux trangers ? Pas le smicard moyen en tout cas.

Oui, la diplomatie oblige parfois  des compromissions. On est parfois obligs de fricoter avec des mecs qui nous ulcrent si on veut obtenir un march, qui rapporte  la France, lui permet d'ponger des dettes et de retrouver un peu de fonds propres. Donc oui, vendre des Rafales, c'est bien, mme s'il faut faire des courbettes  Dassault. La diplomatie, c'est malheureusement synonyme d'hypocrysie. Je ne pourrais pas tre politique car je ne supporte pas a. 

Il faut russir  faire des conomies aussi. Si on est en temps de paix (c'tait a en dbut de quinquennat), quel intrt d'avoir une miriade de soldats qui n'ont rien  faire ? On va pas couper dans les hopitaux, l'ducation, la justice, la police, qui sont dj aux abois...

*MANUEL VALLS*

L'objectif presque avou de Valls, c'est de remettre  plat la gauche. Pour 2017 on sait que c'est  peu prs mort. Un parti social dmocrate qui pourrait s'allier avec le centre, et les autres plus  gauche qui creraient leur autre parti. Le PS a droitis sa ligne  cause de l'volution du fonctionnement du monde. VALLS est un Rocardien. Ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord n'ont qu' quitter le PS et aller dans une formation qui leur convient mieux. Les Frondeurs n'ont rien  y faire je trouve. Saborder publiquement son entreprise, c'est ce qu'on appelle une faute, passible de licenciement. C'est la motion du gouvernement qui a eu une grosse majorit au PS en passant...

*CONCLUSION*

Ce qui est fait dans ce quinquenat est sur du moyen/long terme. Bientt plus personne n'y pensera quand le pays aura retrouv une prosprit. Ils regretteront peut-tre la gauche (ou droite comme l'appelle les gens trs  gauche) quand ils auront les Rpublicains ou le FN aux manettes. Si HOLLANDE a termin son programme je lui conseille de dissoudre l'Assemble pour montrer aux "Frondeurs" et "Franais" ce qui les attend ^^'

----------


## LSMetag

La solution  l'essentiel de nos problmatiques est simple :

Que les pays d'Europe s'harmonisent au niveau conomique et social (sans tre identiques pour autant, mais compatibles), et que l'Europe soit plus volontaire sur les magouilles fiscales. Ca va prendre du temps. Ca va gueuler car trop social ou trop libral.
C'est ce qui a t amorc dans plusieurs pays et cre des contestations. Ce qui est dommage c'est que la rfrence est l'Allemagne. Mais force est de constater que a a l'air de prosprer, au moins au niveau financier.

On aurait d rester  l'Europe des 12.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*La loi Travail adopte par lAssemble nationale en seconde lecture*
*aprs un nouvel chec des dputs  dposer une motion de censure*

Mercredi 6 juillet 2016, la loi Travail a t considre comme adopte en nouvelle lecture  lAssemble nationale. Ceci est le rsultat dun nouvel chec des dputs  dposer une motion de censure contre le gouvernement. Cest ce que prvoit le Constitution. Celle-ci permet aux parlementaires de dposer une motion de censure contre le gouvernement dans un dlai de 24 heures, aprs le recours au 49-3.

La veille, comme ctait dj annonc avant louverture de la sance  lAssemble nationale, le Premier ministre franais, Manuel Valls a encore utilis larticle 49, alina 3 de la Constitution, pour un passage en force de la loi Travail. Pour lui,  ce pays sest trop habitu  un chmage de masse depuis 30 ans pour quon nagisse plus aujourdhui. Aujourdhui nous agissons, le chmage baisse dans ce pays, et avec cette loi, nous permettrons de donner davantage de souplesse et davantage de chances aux salaris de ce pays . Cest dans un discours de 8 minutes quil a donc dcid dengager encore une fois la responsabilit du gouvernement, en ayant recours au 49-3.


Tout comme la premire lecture, le texte va poursuivre tranquillement son chemin vers la haute chambre du Parlement franais (les snateurs), avant son adoption dfinitive par lAssemble nationale, dici le 22 juillet. Les dputs de gauche ont chou,  deux voix prs, de dposer une motion de censure contre le gouvernement. La motion de censure na t signe que par 56 dputs, alors quil en fallait 58. 

 Nous nous sommes battus jusqu'au bout contre le cynisme, les pressions... et la loi Travail. Cinquante-six dputs de toute la gauche ont accompagn cette dmarche [il en fallait 58]. Ils continuent ensemble , a indiqu le chef de file des  frondeurs  socialiste, Christian Paul, alors que le dlai fix pour le dpt de la motion de censure (mercredi 6 juillet, 15 h 15, heure de Paris) venait darriver  expiration.

Source : France 24

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Loi travail : Manuel Valls a annonc le recours au 49-3, pour un passage en force du projet de loi en seconde lecture en Assemble nationale

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alors je passe sur la 1re longue phrase, qui n'est qu'un bel exemple d'hpital qui se fou de la charit, puisqu' part rler et critiquer un peu tout le monde, je ne t'ai jamais vu proposer quoi que ce soit. Ton passage le plus engag politiquement sur ce forum a doit tre "Si y'a Sarko ou Hollande au 2me tour en 2017, je vote Marine" ou un truc du genre, alors bon, dans le genre donneur de leon et autres, tu fais bien de la ramener.


Et c'est toi qui me parle de mauvaise foi ?  :8O: 
Je suis le seul  avoir clairement propos une remise  plat de la fiscalit, du fonctionnement de la Scu, des retraites. J'ai dit et redit qu'il serait temps de revoir les charges salariales et patronales  la baisse. De rformer une Scu qui n'a plus rien de Scu, justement. De revoir les copies de trucs qui datent d'aprs guerre (c'est mme ce qui me fait le plus bondir dans le programme du PDD ! Un programme bas sur un truc des annes 50  ::roll:: ). 
Et pour la raillerie, si tu en veux vraiment, regardes alors du cot des "rponses" que j'ai eu de la part de GPPro, par exemple et autres caricaturistes comme Gastiflex ! Le meilleur argument de GPPro, ce fut "il existe des alternatives" (entrecouper de nom d'oiseaux, bien sr, mais bon, on est habitu  l'argumentation de GPPro, qui se rsume  "j'insulte donc je suis"). Bon, il ne prcise pas des alternatives  quoi, il ne dit pas non plus en quoi a consisterait. Mais, a lui suffit pour m'insulter. Si a lui fait du bien...  ::roll:: 




> Ah a dfoule aprs cette journe pourrie.


Je ne te ferais pas payer la consultation...  :;): 




> Enfin de toutes faons c'est devenu une habitude avec Jon, tous les X messages on va tomber d'accord sur un truc, et tous les X autres on va se crper le chignon  coups de nom d'oiseaux ou de nom de participant du forum (private joke aussi ).


Spice de Deuche !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis sympathisant PS. Et plutt du ct d'Hollande. Oui on n'aime pas Hollande parce qu'il est trop dmocrate. C'est un homme de synthse, pas un leader. Il a permis les dissensions de sa majorit.


Merci de confirmer, on s'en doutait hein. Fermez le ban.  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## CoderInTheDark

De toute faon  la motion n'avait aucune chance de passer.
La droite prfre laisser la gauche s'enfoncer, pour avoir plus de chances d'tre lu en 2017.
La gauche qui se dchire, a leur rend bien service.

Ils nesprent mme pas une dissolution de  l'assemble nationale.
Car ils ne veulent pas risquer  de se compromettre avant la prsidentielle.
Ils attendent leur heure patiemment. 
Leurs intrts passent avant les intrts du pays, comme toujours.

Le parti socialiste a fait preuve dune grande ouverture desprit en menaant les signataires de la motion.

Bref cest Guignol  lassemble

----------


## Zirak

> *Je suis le seul* avoir clairement propos une remise  plat de la fiscalit, du fonctionnement de la Scu, des retraites. J'ai dit et redit qu'il serait temps de revoir les charges salariales et patronales  la baisse. De rformer une Scu qui n'a plus rien de Scu, justement. De revoir les copies de trucs qui datent d'aprs guerre (c'est mme ce qui me fait le plus bondir dans le programme du PDD ! Un programme bas sur un truc des annes 50 ).


Ou pas, on est plusieurs  l'avoir fait, ne serait-ce dans le fil du PLS, mais quand a vient des gchistes, a ne doit pas compter...

Fais gaffe ou j'envois Neckara parser les 3248 pages du forum politique !  ::mouarf:: 





> Et pour la raillerie, si tu en veux vraiment, regardes alors du cot des "rponses" que j'ai eu de la part de GPPro, par exemple et autres caricaturistes comme Gastiflex ! Le meilleur argument de GPPro, ce fut "il existe des alternatives" (entrecouper de nom d'oiseaux, bien sr, mais bon, on est habitu  l'argumentation de GPPro, qui se rsume  "j'insulte donc je suis"). Bon, il ne prcise pas des alternatives  quoi, il ne dit pas non plus en quoi a consisterait. Mais, a lui suffit pour m'insulter. Si a lui fait du bien...


Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'es pas d'accord avec lui que Gastiflex est un caricaturiste (surtout que certaines de tes interventions font largement dans la caricature aussi, moi aussi, c'est pareil pour tout le monde).

Maintenant, il y a eu dj X pages dans ce forum, sur le revenu de base et le revenu universel, prsentant des liens de diffrents groupes / asso / ce que tu veux, avec des explications, des ventuelles faons de mettre les choses en place, etc. etc.

C'est donc compltement malhonnte de venir dire ici que personne n'a ne serait-ce qu'un dbut de solution pour faire cela en France. Comme je disais, tu peux trouver cela utopique, inapplicable ou ce que tu veux, aprs cela dpend des convictions de chacun, mais tu ne peux pas dire que rien n'existe du tout ou alors tu viens troller exprs.


Je passe sur la partie sur GPPro puisque de toutes faons, il est comme a avec tout le monde, qu'on soit de gauche ou de droite...  ::aie:: 

Faut juste ne pas parler politique avec lui, sinon en dehors de a, il est trs gentil  ::ptdr:: 






> Spice de Deuche !


Vous voyez quand je disais qu'il comprendrait.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou pas, on est plusieurs  l'avoir fait, ne serait-ce dans le fil du PLS, mais quand a vient des gchistes, a ne doit pas compter...


Il ne me semble pas avoir lu, dans aucun des fils, les "gchistes" accepter l'ide de baisse des charges et diminution des impts des entreprises. A moins que tu comptes FCharton dans les gchistes...  ::ptdr:: 



> Fais gaffe ou j'envois Neckara parser les 3248 pages du forum politique !


M'en fous, j'ai la carte "Matthieu" dans mon jeu !  ::mouarf:: 




> Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'es pas d'accord avec lui que Gastiflex est un caricaturiste (surtout que certaines de tes interventions font largement dans la caricature aussi, moi aussi, c'est pareil pour tout le monde).


Pas que, mais assez souvent, surtout quand il parle de fiscalit ou du fameux "revenu universel".



> Maintenant, il y a eu dj X pages dans ce forum, sur le revenu de base et le revenu universel, prsentant des liens de diffrents groupes / asso / ce que tu veux, avec des explications, des ventuelles faons de mettre les choses en place, etc. etc.
> 
> C'est donc compltement malhonnte de venir dire ici que personne n'a ne serait-ce qu'un dbut de solution pour faire cela en France. Comme je disais, tu peux trouver cela utopique, inapplicable ou ce que tu veux, aprs cela dpend des convictions de chacun, mais tu ne peux pas dire que rien n'existe du tout ou alors tu viens troller exprs.


Ha ! Je comprends... Effectivement, tu as raison, il y a plein de pistes, et d'arguments trs complets. 
Du coup, faut-il que je reconsidre ma position sur le complot reptilien ? L'arrive imminente des Aliens ? Le triangle des Bermudes ? Poutine serait-il la rincarnation du Christ (c'est Deuche qui me l'a souffl, celle-l) ? 




> Je passe sur la partie sur GPPro puisque de toutes faons, il est comme a avec tout le monde, qu'on soit de (pas assez de) gauche ou de droite, au centre, arrire droit ou ailier gauche, si on bouge, si on reste immobile, qu'on soit vert, bleu ou jaune (seul le rouge existe chez lui) ...


Fixed




> Vous voyez quand je disais qu'il comprendrait.


 ::chin::

----------


## Zirak

> Il ne me semble pas avoir lu, dans aucun des fils, les "gchistes" accepter l'ide de baisse des charges et diminution des impts des entreprises. A moins que tu comptes FCharton dans les gchistes...


J'ai dit que tu n'tais pas le seul  avoir propos ce genre de chose, pas que tous le monde avait dj cit exactement tous les mmes points que toi.

Quand  la baisse des charges (qui n'existent pas, il n'y a pas de "charges", ce sont des cotisations SOCIALES) ou de l'imposition des entreprises, ce n'est pas que les gchistes sont contre, ils sont juste contre les belles promesses, car dire "si on baisse les cotisations et les impts des entreprises, a va embaucher  pleins wagons", on a bien vu ce que a a donn avec le CICE et le reste... 





> Ha ! Je comprends... Effectivement, tu as raison, il y a plein de pistes, et d'arguments trs complets. 
> Du coup, faut-il que je reconsidre ma position sur le complot reptilien ? L'arrive imminente des Aliens ? Le triangle des Bermudes ? Poutine serait-il la rincarnation du Christ (c'est Deuche qui me l'a souffl, celle-l) ?


Tu vois, tu retombes dans la caricature et la mauvaise foi...  ::aie:: 

Tu affirmais qu'il n'existait rien, alors que tu sais trs bien que c'est faux, par exemple Friot a quand mme fait plus qu'voquer un possible revenu de base / universel, il a quand mme pas mal dtaill ce qui serait *une des solutions possibles*. 

Perso, je ne suis pas un partisan chevronn du truc, mme si l'ide en elle-mme me parle, donc je ne peux pas, *moi*, te donner une explication 100% juste avec une mise en application infaillible, mais tu as le droit d'aller te renseigner par toi-mme, tu l'as fais pour le PLS soit-disant, tu peux donc bien le faire pour cela aussi.  :;): 

Maintenant, Friot (ou les autres), il n'est pas la pour imposer sa version, c'est  discuter nationalement, voir  modifier en fonction d'autres propositions pour trouver le truc le mieux possible, donc oui, personne ne va te donner une solution cl en main  appliquer ds la rentre...

----------


## Grogro

> Il ne me semble pas avoir lu, dans aucun des fils, les "gchistes" accepter l'ide de baisse des charges et diminution des impts des entreprises. A moins que tu comptes FCharton dans les gchistes...


Quelles charges ? Encore une fois, les "charges" n'existent pas, c'est de la taxation  la source de nos revenus rels. Notre salaire *rel* est le super brut. C'est toi qui est tax jusqu' la mort,  la source entre 47 et 52%, pas big business. Les mots sont importants.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Que l'on appelle cela, charges, cotisations, ou taxes, ne changent rien ! Ce sont des impts que nous payons  l'tat pour rien !

Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas payer d'impts, non. Ltat doit financer un certain nombre de services et a donc besoin d'argent. Mais, bon, quand on voit le volume qu'il ponctionne pour le peu de service qu'il fournit, a laisse songeur ! 

L'tat gaspille l'argent, et pendant ce temps, les entreprises ferment ou vivotent si elles n'ont pas les moyens de se barrer vers d'autres horizons. 

@Zirak, je ne considre pas les diffrents plans d'exonration qui se succdent depuis des lustres (en fait  chaque nouveau gouvernement on a un nouveau plan d'aide aux entreprises). Ces plans sont des leurres qui ne bnficient qu'aux multinationales. Le problme c'est que ce ne sont pas ces entreprises qui font tourner la machine, mais toutes les PME/PMI. Et celles-ci, le CICE (par exemple) elles n'en ont pas vu la couleur (trop compliqu  mettre en place, et trop incertain sur le gain rel). 

Ce dont je te parle, c'est d'une rduction drastique, sans condition des charges/cotisations/taxes sur le travail. Tu trouves normal, toi, que ton employeur verse 2000  l'tat, juste pour avoir le droit de t'employer, alors que dans le mme temps toi tu vas toucher 1900, sur lesquels tu vas payer encore des impts... Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que je suis bien content d'avoir la scu. Tu parles ! Ma femme a du se faire mettre des implants dentaires : 4000  ! 750 rembourss par la mutuelle, ... 25 par la scu (consultation chez le dentiste) + (50 opration chirurgicale) !

T'es au courant que beaucoup de gens qui bossent ne se font pas soigner parce que a coute trop cher ? C'est a le modle que vous dfendez ?  Pas moi, dsol !

----------


## RyzenOC

A quoi sert le progrs technologique si il ne rsout pas les besoins de base de tous ? A l'heure actuelle, ce progrs ne sert que quelques-uns  s'installer un sauna dans leur jet priv...

----------


## Zirak

> Que l'on appelle cela, charges, cotisations, ou taxes, ne changent rien ! Ce sont des impts que nous payons  l'tat pour rien !
> 
> Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas payer d'impts, non. Ltat doit financer un certain nombre de services et a donc besoin d'argent. Mais, bon, quand on voit le volume qu'il ponctionne pour le peu de service qu'il fournit, a laisse songeur ! 
> 
> L'tat gaspille l'argent, et pendant ce temps, les entreprises ferment ou vivotent si elles n'ont pas les moyens de se barrer vers d'autres horizons. 
> 
> @Zirak, je ne considre pas les diffrents plans d'exonration qui se succdent depuis des lustres (en fait  chaque nouveau gouvernement on a un nouveau plan d'aide aux entreprises). Ces plans sont des leurres qui ne bnficient qu'aux multinationales. Le problme c'est que ce ne sont pas ces entreprises qui font tourner la machine, mais toutes les PME/PMI. Et celles-ci, le CICE (par exemple) elles n'en ont pas vu la couleur (trop compliqu  mettre en place, et trop incertain sur le gain rel). 
> 
> Ce dont je te parle, c'est d'une rduction drastique, sans condition des charges/cotisations/taxes sur le travail. Tu trouves normal, toi, que ton employeur verse 2000  l'tat, juste pour avoir le droit de t'employer, alors que dans le mme temps toi tu vas toucher 1900, sur lesquels tu vas payer encore des impts... Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que je suis bien content d'avoir la scu. Tu parles ! Ma femme a du se faire mettre des implants dentaires : 4000  ! 750 rembourss par la mutuelle, ... 25 par la scu (consultation chez le dentiste) + (50 opration chirurgicale) !
> ...



Mais je suis bien d'accord, c'est bien pour cela que je te dis que tu n'es pas le seul  avoir affirmer qu'il fallait rformer, sauf que nous pauvres gchistes (enfin moi en tous cas), suffit pas de me dire on supprime toutes les taxes et impts des entreprises, et a va repartir comme pendant les 30 glorieuses, tu fais ton deuche l ! 

Si on rforme, il faut prvoir comment on finance la scu et le reste (car il n'y a pas que la scu hein), malgr cette perte sche. Il faut aussi prvoir ce que l'on fait pour ceux qui ne respectent pas, et vraiment le mettre en application (typiquement, pour reprendre le cas du CICE, toutes les grosses boites qui n'ont pas jou le jeu, je les aurais fait rembourser).

Le problme des rformes sur les entreprises aujourd'hui, c'est qu' chaque fois, on voit (enfin on nous vend) les amliorations potentielles du point de vue de l'employeur (et de possibles recrutements supplmentaires sans aucune certitudes), mais il n'y a rien sur tous les  cts.

Si c'est pour que les cotisations patronales soient supprimes, mais que du coup  ct 6 mois aprs, on voit qu'on arrive plus  financer pleins de trucs, je n'ai pas envie de me reprendre 10 ou 20% d'augmentation sur nos impts alors que pleins de boites ne joueront pas le jeux et n'auront pas embauchs, c'est juste encore les salaris / le peuple qui se sera fait enfiler.

Je ne suis pas contre les rformes, je suis contre les rformes incompltes, tu sais, comme toi avec le revenu de base.  ::D:

----------


## macslan

Alors finalement niveau grve a a eut un effet il y a eu des modiffications dans la loi ?

----------


## Zirak

> Alors finalement niveau grve a a eut un effet il y a eu des modiffications dans la loi ?


Il y a eu des ngociations du gouvernement avec certains syndicats (notamment la CFDT) mais les snateurs ont remis les trucs dans la loi aprs, du coup, oui les grves ont eu une effet, y'a eu de fausses ngociations pour que a s'arrte, et aprs on a repris les gens pour des cons en remettant les trucs dans la loi...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est pour cela que je pense qu'il faut le faire progressivement mais de manire gnralise. Car si on commence  mettre des conditions (genre dduction des charges pour l'embauche d'un chmeur de plus d'an, d'un jeune de x ge, d'un snior, ...) on a des effets de bord, sur les "hors catgories" et un effet boomerang quand on arrive  la fin de la promo !  ::aie:: 

Dans un premier temps tu baisses les charges/cotisations/taxes sur le travail de X%, pour tout le monde, pour toutes les entreprises. Il faut que ce X soit suffisant pour faire 2 choses. 1) Donnez aux entreprises qui soufrent un peu d'air, et  celles qui peuvent d'embaucher. Je ne suis pas un utopiste, je sais qu'il n'y aura pas des embauches immdiates, on joue sur du moyen, voire long terme. Certaines socit vont remettre  flot leur trsorerie, d'autres vont investir (il y aura aussi certains patrons qui se prendront enfin un salaire digne de ce nom). Il y aura aussi et srement des embauches. 2) Le salaire net augmentant, il devrait y avoir un effet sur la consommation. L encore, ne soyons pas nafs, il y aura des personnes qui remettront des sous dans les bas de laine. 
L'autre effet, le 3me effet kisscool  :;): , c'est que comme le salaire net augmente, sans changer les rgles de calcul de l'IR, on augmente directement les recettes. 
Toutefois, je pense que l'IR doit tre revu galement. Fin des magouilles fiscales, tout le monde paie un % de ses revenus. Au moins, l, le mot galit prend tout son sens ! 

Pour ce qui est de la Scu et cie, moi, je pense qu'il faudrait arrter de sparer les comptes !  a veut pas dire grand-chose le budget de la scu, celui des retraites, des indemnits chmage, etc... Tout a, c'est le budget de l'tat. Point barre. Et, plus spcifiquement pour la scu, je serais pour un compte personnalis. (doit aussi y avoir moyen de taxer les bnfices des mutuelles >4Mds /an alors que la scu est dficitaire, y a pas un truc louche, l ?)

Quant au retraite, je serais pour un revenu unique de X , index sur le cot de la vie, et ce quel qu'ai t ton salaire. Libre ensuite  chacun de capitalis pour avoir mieux. Il faut, bien entendu que X soit suffisant pour une vie dcente (~1200  par exemple. Sachant qu' la retraite on a moins de besoins qu'avant). On pourrait aussi envisager une prime pour ceux qui n'ont pas pu tre propritaire, et donc doivent continuer  payer un loyer.

Pour ma part, je changerai aussi le calcul des allocations familiales, en donnant d'avantage au premier enfant, puis moins au second et plus rien au-del. Ces allocs seraient fonction du revenu, bien sr.

Je ne suis pas politicien, je n'ai pas tout les lments  ma disposition, donc ce n'est qu'une petite rflexion de principes et GPPro, c'est pas la peine de venir cracher ton venin.

----------


## Invit

> (doit aussi y avoir moyen de taxer les bnfices des mutuelles >4Mds /an alors que la scu est dficitaire, y a pas un truc louche, l ?)


Tu oublies que les mutuelles sont maintenant obligatoires. Depuis que, miracle, je touche le smic, je suis oblige de payer 70 /mois pour des frais mdicaux quivalents , aller, 30 /an (oui, j'ai de la chance pour l'instant, j'ai une sant de fer), sans compter les cotisations  la scu (que j'estime normales). Notons que, en plus de ces 70  par mois, ils touchent je ne sais plus combien (de mmoire, autour de 300 /an) de la part de la scu en chques sant, pour leur bont d'me. Tu m'tonnes qu'ils font des bnefs ! Aprs, si on taxe plus les mutuelles, elles le rpercuteront sur le tarif du client. Donc, coup d'pe dans l'eau.

----------


## ManusDei

> Il y a eu des ngociations du gouvernement avec certains syndicats (notamment la CFDT) mais les snateurs ont remis les trucs dans la loi aprs, du coup, oui les grves ont eu une effet, y'a eu de fausses ngociations pour que a s'arrte, et aprs on a repris les gens pour des cons en remettant les trucs dans la loi...


Non, ils ont mis pleins d'autres trucs dedans, dont pire.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Pour ma part, je changerai aussi le calcul des allocations familiales, en donnant d'avantage au premier enfant, puis moins au second et plus rien au-del. Ces allocs seraient fonction du revenu, bien sr.


Le soucis tant qu'un enfant a coute cher, pourquoi avoir 5 enfants couterai moins cher ? Je veux bien que les fringues et ce genre de trucs a se passe dans la famille, mais va expliquer au petit dernier qu'il ne peut pas s'inscrire dans le club de foot alors que son grand frre y a pass des annes, grce a ces allocs ?

Conan Lord >> J'ai la mme rflexion, alors qu'en plus je suis couvert par mes parents ET par la mutuelle d'entreprise. Je paye donc 70 par mois, ma mre aussi, tout a pour me faire rembourser 180 max  l'anne (j'ai eu des petits ppins l'an pass). Je prfrerai tout donner directement  la scu qui en a d'avantages besoin, et qui n'est pas une entreprise prive.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le soucis tant qu'un enfant a coute cher, pourquoi avoir 5 enfants couterai moins cher ? Je veux bien que les fringues et ce genre de trucs a se passe dans la famille, mais va expliquer au petit dernier qu'il ne peut pas s'inscrire dans le club de foot alors que son grand frre y a pass des annes, grce a ces allocs ?


L'ide c'est que la socit n'a pas besoin de familles nombreuses... et que quand on vieilli, on augmente plus son salaire.
Pour un jeune couple de 28 ans, sans bien immobiliers, etc... le permier enfant peut reprsenter normement de dpenses. Dpenses qu'on voudra peut etre reporter de quelques annes dans un mauvais contexte(ne riez pas c'est ce qui se passe en Roumanie)

Aprsj, quand vient le 5me enfant, tu es soit dans une famille de cas sociaux, et c'est dj 3 de trop vu que les parents ne les assumeront jamais eux mme... soit dans une famille religieuse et c'est un peu leur problme selon moi...
 (mais plus que les alloc, le quotient familial est scandaleux, qui donne normement aux plus riche et rien aux plus pauvres).



> Conan Lord >> J'ai la mme rflexion, alors qu'en plus je suis couvert par mes parents ET par la mutuelle d'entreprise. Je paye donc 70 par mois, ma mre aussi, tout a pour me faire rembourser 180 max  l'anne (j'ai eu des petits ppins l'an pass). Je prfrerai tout donner directement  la scu qui en a d'avantages besoin, et qui n'est pas une entreprise prive.


Ou comment le gvt a fait passer un norme cadeau a des socits comme une avance sociale.

Je pense que la scurit sociale aurait bien plus bnficier de 70 par salari par mois... (pour 30M d'actifs, ca fait 25 milliards...)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu oublies que les mutuelles sont maintenant obligatoires.


Oui, c'est une honte ! (Merci Hollande, mme la droite n'avait pas os). En fait l'tat OBLIGE les gens  goinfrer des socits prives, juste parce qu'il n'est pas capable de grer correctement les milliards qu'il rcolte auprs des entreprises ! Et aprs, on nous dit qu'il faut sauver la scu parce que la sant a ne doit pas tre du domaine du priv. Si a ne me donnait pas envie de pleurer, a me ferait rire... 




> Aprs, si on taxe plus les mutuelles, elles le rpercuteront sur le tarif du client. Donc, coup d'pe dans l'eau.


Ben, si elles augmentent leurs cotises... elles augmentent leurs bnefs... Donc, l'tat rcolte davantage... 




> Le soucis tant qu'un enfant a coute cher, pourquoi avoir 5 enfants couterai moins cher ? Je veux bien que les fringues et ce genre de trucs a se passe dans la famille, mais va expliquer au petit dernier qu'il ne peut pas s'inscrire dans le club de foot alors que son grand frre y a pass des annes, grce a ces allocs ?


 Ce qui coute cher avec les gosses, c'est surtout le premier (faut tout acheter. La poussette, le parc, le lit bb, ...). Quand le second arrive, y a dj tout ! Cool ! Ensuite, il faut arrter d'inciter les gens  avoir trop d'enfants. On est dj 7mds sur terre, a commence  dborder !

----------


## macslan

> Oui, c'est une honte ! (Merci Hollande, mme la droite n'avait pas os). En fait l'tat OBLIGE les gens  goinfrer des socits prives, juste parce qu'il n'est pas capable de grer correctement les milliards qu'il rcolte auprs des entreprises ! Et aprs, on nous dit qu'il faut sauver la scu parce que la sant a ne doit pas tre du domaine du priv. Si a ne me donnait pas envie de pleurer, a me ferait rire...


C'est quoi au juste cette mutuelle ?

----------


## Invit

> L'ide c'est que la socit n'a pas besoin de familles nombreuses...


Ca se discute. Le problme du vieillissement de la population n'a pas non plus de solutions.




> Aprsj, quand vient le 5me enfant, tu es soit dans une famille de cas sociaux, et c'est dj 3 de trop vu que les parents ne les assumeront jamais eux mme... soit dans une famille religieuse et c'est un peu leur problme selon moi...


Tu es bien sr de toi. Ca dpend surtout de la culture. Aprs, on peut estimer que ceux qui n'ont pas la culture de la famille classique, un garon et une fille, sont des cas sociaux mais a fait beaucoup trop de cas pour que ce soient, justement, des cas. Puis ils m'ont l'air parfaitement normaux ces gens l.




> (mais plus que les alloc, le quotient familial est scandaleux, qui donne normement aux plus riche et rien aux plus pauvres).


Pas compris. Les allocs sont calcules  partir du quotient familial, non ?




> Je pense que la scurit sociale aurait bien plus bnficier de 70 par salari par mois... (pour 30M d'actifs, ca fait 25 milliards...)


Basculer les fonds publics vers le priv, c'est pourtant bien caractristique de la gauche, non ? Ah bon ? ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est quoi au juste cette mutuelle ?


C'est un prlvement obligatoire (mais pas une charge, attention, c'est une cotisation !  ::ptdr:: ) sur le salaire, qui va directement dans les poches de socits prives (choisies par le patron de la boite), et qui couvre en partie les remboursements de sant, que la scu ne rembourse plus ! 
Ce qui est magnifique, c'est que ces boites gagnent un fric fous alors que la scu est dficitaire...  ::koi::

----------


## macslan

> C'est un prlvement obligatoire (mais pas une charge, attention, c'est une cotisation ! ) sur le salaire, qui va directement dans les poches de socits prives (choisies par le patron de la boite), et qui couvre en partie les remboursements de sant, que la scu ne rembourse plus ! 
> Ce qui est magnifique, c'est que ces boites gagnent un fric fous alors que la scu est dficitaire...


Donc ce serai l'quivalent de lassurance complmentaire, nous en Suisse la complmentaire et la caisse maladie sont privs et c'est comme les annes chaque annes a augmente

----------


## Invit

> C'est un prlvement obligatoire (mais pas une charge, attention, c'est une cotisation ! ) sur le salaire, qui va directement dans les poches de socits prives (choisies par le patron de la boite), et qui couvre en partie les remboursements de sant, que la scu ne rembourse plus ! 
> Ce qui est magnifique, c'est que ces boites gagnent un fric fous alors que la scu est dficitaire...


Et cerise sur le gteau, dans le cas de l'ACS (pour ceux qui gagnent trop pour tre  la CMU, mais qui ne roulent pas non plus sur l'or), l'tat paie une partie de ces frais ! Donc, si je prends ma fiche de paie et que je la compare aux tarifs de ma mutuelle, je m'aperois que les cotisations que je paie  la scu vont elles aussi dans les poches de la mutuelle ! Et ce en plus des frais mensuels que je paie directement  partir de mon compte bancaire ! C'est compltement ouf !

----------


## Invit

> Ben, si elles augmentent leurs cotises... elles augmentent leurs bnefs... Donc, l'tat rcolte davantage...


Ouais mais dans ce cas, autant que l'tat prlve directement chez les particuliers, au moins la mutuelle ne ramasse pas la plus grosse part du gteau au passage.

----------


## Zirak

Perso, ce n'est pas tellement le fait que cela soit obligatoire qui me gne, la plupart des gens avaient dj de toutes faons une mutuelle en plus de la scu (j'ai bien dis la plupart, pas tout le monde, mais on parle de plus de 90% de la population il me semble), dont certains dj via leur entreprise.

Ce qui me gne, c'est que cela passe par l'employeur, alors qu'il n'a rien  voir dans l'histoire, et que cela soit lui qui choisisse la mutuelle en question.

Dans mon cas, j'avais dj une mutuelle perso, qui me remboursait mieux, pour moins cher, alors que nos employeurs sont senss avoir des "prix", du fait de faire couvrir X personnes en mme temps, et qu'ils paient 50% de la cotisation de chaque personne (sans oublier que le salari est impos sur ces 50% pays par l'employeur...).

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est quoi au juste cette mutuelle ?


En France tu as une assurance maladie obligatoire (alias Scu), qui prend en charge toutes les dpenses de sant vitales ou courantes.
Et tu peux (enfin c'est pas obligatoire) prendre une mutuelle qui couvre les dpenses de sant pas couverte par la Scu.

Enfin a c'tait avant.
Maintenant, la Scu ne prend plus tout en charge, et les mutuelles sont obligatoires.
Et si tu te demandes pourquoi on intgre pas les mutuelles  la Scu pour que la couverture soit  nouveau "normale", bah sache que tu n'es pas le seul  te poser la question.

----------


## Invit

> Perso, ce n'est pas tellement le fait que cela soit obligatoire qui me gne, la plupart des gens avaient dj de toutes faons une mutuelle en plus de la scu (j'ai bien dis la plupart, pas tout le monde, mais on parle de plus de 90% de la population il me semble), dont certains dj via leur entreprise.
> 
> Ce qui me gne, c'est que cela passe par l'employeur, alors qu'il n'a rien  voir dans l'histoire, et que cela soit lui qui choisisse la mutuelle en question.
> 
> Dans mon cas, j'avais dj une mutuelle perso, qui me remboursait mieux, pour moins cher, alors que nos employeurs sont senss avoir des "prix", du fait de faire couvrir X personnes en mme temps, et qu'ils paient 50% de la cotisation de chaque personne (sans oublier que le salari est impos sur ces 50% pays par l'employeur...).



1. Pourquoi forcer les 10 % restants  souscrire  un service dont ils estiment ne pas avoir besoin (ou qu'ils ne peuvent pas payer) ?
2. Du fait que c'est obligatoire, les mutuelles peuvent y aller gaiement sur les tarifs. Elles sont sures qu'on ne peut plus aller voir la concurrence ou, faute de concurrence, tirer un trait sur la mutuelle.

----------


## seedbarrett

> L'ide c'est que la socit n'a pas besoin de familles nombreuses... et que quand on vieilli, on augmente plus son salaire.
> Aprs, quand vient le 5me enfant, tu es soit dans une famille de cas sociaux, et c'est dj 3 de trop vu que les parents ne les assumeront jamais eux mme... soit dans une famille religieuse et c'est un peu leur problme selon moi...


J'ai connu des gens tout  fait intelligent, ayant grandi avec de nombreux frres et soeurs, voulant reproduire ce schma parce qu'ils avaient ador avoir une grande famille. Ca n'en fais en rien des cassos. Mais aprs oui, a arrive aussi dans des cas de famille religieuses (je te rejoins c'est leur soucis), ou juste pas le plus inform sur la contraception. Il reste des gens en France qui ne se protge pas et qui compte les jours (et donc c'est aussi leur problme). Mais sans ces deux extrmes, il reste plein de famille pour qui ce serais plus dur (et je me vois pas aller dire "T'as plein de gosses et t'es chrtiens ? Dso rends l'argent" ) 

Par contre vis  vis de la mutuelle, a me fais chier d'en avoir deux, parce que la premire n'est pas "A caractre obligatoire de l'employeur". Par ce que oui, c'est a aussi la magie, si ta mutuelle est la meilleur du monde mais pas obligatoire de l'employeur, tu repasses  la caisse. C'est magique !

----------


## Zirak

> 1. Pourquoi forcer les 10 % restants  souscrire  un service dont ils estiment ne pas avoir besoin (ou qu'ils ne peuvent pas payer) ?


Ceux qui n'en avait pas avant, c'tait surtout car ils n'avaient pas les moyens (chmeurs, RMISTES, trangers, etc etc, on trouve des stats de l'INSEE l-dessus), donc  ce niveau l, pas grand chose a chang, puisque aujourd'hui, le mec qui n'a pas de boulot, n'est pas oblig de souscrire  une mutuelle d'entreprise puisqu'il n'appartient  aucune entreprise. ^^

Le gros changement, c'est surtout pour les salaris, c'est qu'aujourd'hui on n'a plus le choix de la mutuelle, on subit celle choisie par l'entreprise, et du coup comme tu dis, la hausse des tarifs.

----------


## macslan

> Perso, ce n'est pas tellement le fait que cela soit obligatoire qui me gne, la plupart des gens avaient dj de toutes faons une mutuelle en plus de la scu (j'ai bien dis la plupart, pas tout le monde, mais on parle de plus de 90% de la population il me semble), dont certains dj via leur entreprise.
> 
> Ce qui me gne, c'est que cela passe par l'employeur, alors qu'il n'a rien  voir dans l'histoire, et que cela soit lui qui choisisse la mutuelle en question.
> 
> Dans mon cas, j'avais dj une mutuelle perso, qui me remboursait mieux, pour moins cher, alors que nos employeurs sont senss avoir des "prix", du fait de faire couvrir X personnes en mme temps, et qu'ils paient 50% de la cotisation de chaque personne (sans oublier que le salari est impos sur ces 50% pays par l'employeur...).


ben en Suisse tu as aussi des cotisations qui sont pay en parti par l'employ et en parti par l'employeur ce qui je trouve est une bonne chose. Et en plus qui dis cotisation dis pas compt dans le le salaire net pour les impts  ::lol::

----------


## Grogro

> ben en Suisse tu as aussi des cotisations qui sont pay en parti par l'employ et en parti par l'employeur ce qui je trouve est une bonne chose. Et en plus qui dis cotisation dis pas compt dans le le salaire net pour les impts


Chez nous c'est magique, on paye l'impt sur le revenu sur des revenus que l'on ne touche pas. C'est la fiscalit franaise, tu peux pas test.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Quelles charges ? Encore une fois, les "charges" n'existent pas, c'est de la taxation  la source de nos revenus rels. Notre salaire *rel* est le super brut. C'est toi qui est tax jusqu' la mort,  la source entre 47 et 52%, pas big business. Les mots sont importants.


Justement si, les "charges" *existent*.

C'est une notation comptable, tu as d'un ct les charges et de l'autre les produits, comme tu as le passif et l'actif.

Ce sont des charges de personnels (compte 64).
Rmunration du personnel et des dirigeants (compte 641)
Salaires 6411Congs pays 6412Primes et gratification 6413Indemnits et avantages divers 6414Charge de scurit sociale et de prvoyance (compte 645)
URSAF 6451Mutuelles 6452Caisses de retraites 6453Ple emploi 6454Autres organismes sociaux 6458Cotisations sociales personnelles de l'exploitation (compte 646)Autres charges sociales (compte 647)
Comit d'hygine et de scurit 6473Mdecine du travail 6475Intressement (compte 648)

Source (premier lien trouv)


Alors tu peux t'amuser  jouer autant que tu le souhaites sur les mots, mais les charges existent,* c'est fix par la loi*.

----------


## Invit

> Ceux qui n'en avait pas avant, c'tait surtout car ils n'avaient pas les moyens (chmeurs, RMISTES, trangers, etc etc, on trouve des stats de l'INSEE l-dessus), donc  ce niveau l, pas grand chose a chang, puisque aujourd'hui, le mec qui n'a pas de boulot, n'est pas oblig de souscrire  une mutuelle d'entreprise puisqu'il n'appartient  aucune entreprise. ^^
> 
> Le gros changement, c'est surtout pour les salaris, c'est qu'aujourd'hui on n'a plus le choix de la mutuelle, on subit celle choisie par l'entreprise, et du coup comme tu dis, la hausse des tarifs.


Normalement, ils ont droit  la CMU dans ce cas. J'ai pas trouv ces stats sur le site de l'INSEE. Les bnficiaires de la CMU sont inclus dans les 10 % ou dans les 90 % ?
Parce que s'ils sont dj inclus dans les 10 %, je trouve ce chiffre tonnament bas.  partir du moment ou je n'ai plus eu le droit  la CMU, j'avais fait le choix de ne pas prendre de mutuelle. Avec 5 personnes  couvrir dans mon foyer, c'tait juste hors de prix. J'avais mme commenc  faire ma caisse moi-mme et  mettre des sous de ct chaque mois en cas de coup dur. Du coup, ces sous sont partis chez la mutuelle.

@macslan
Chez nous, en plus, c'est pas net d'impts !

----------


## macslan

> Quelles charges ? Encore une fois, les "charges" n'existent pas, c'est de la taxation  la source de nos revenus rels. Notre salaire *rel* est le super brut. C'est toi qui est tax jusqu' la mort,  la source entre 47 et 52%, pas big business. Les mots sont importants.


En Suisse tu as deux salaires rel 
Salaire brut 
- Cotissations, AVS, AI, APG, AC, ...
= Salaire net

un petit lien pour info

----------


## PBernard18

Difficile d'y croire. Ils sont majoritairement contre et ... a passe !!!

Les frondeurs seraient-ils pour majorit de la poudre  perlimpinpin ? 
La droite serait-elle - elle aussi - complice de ce montage devenu saugrenu ? 

Pauvre France !

----------


## macslan

> Difficile d'y croire. Ils sont majoritairement contre et ... a passe !!!
> 
> Les frondeurs seraient-ils pour majorit de la poudre  perlimpinpin ? 
> La droite serait-elle - elle aussi - complice de ce montage devenu saugrenu ? 
> 
> Pauvre France !


Je vois bien la droite lors de la campagne finale pour la prsidentielle donner l'argument de supprimer/modifier cette loi pour se prendre des voix

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En Suisse tu as deux salaires rel 
> Salaire brut 
> - Cotissations, AVS, AI, APG, AC, ...
> = Salaire net
> 
> un petit lien pour info


Nous on a trois salaires rels.
Salaire brut
-cotisations/charges/tout un tas de trucs
+part mutuelle employeur
=Salaire net imposable (c'est l-dessus que l'on calcul ton impt sur le revenus)
-part mutuelle employeur
-encore des charges (CSG/RDS...)
= Salaire que tu touches rellement

Tout un pome, les feuilles de paie franaise. 

Y avait pas un projet de simplification de la fiche de paie ? Le truc c'tait de regrouper des lignes ensembles pour donner l'impression qu'on tait moins ponctionn, tout en ponctionnant encore plus...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Normalement, ils ont droit  la CMU dans ce cas. J'ai pas trouv ces stats sur le site de l'INSEE. Les bnficiaires de la CMU sont inclus dans les 10 % ou dans les 90 % ?


Grosso modo, c'tait pour 2012 (avant le passage  la mutuelle obligatoire d'entreprise) : 90% avec mutuelle prive / 5% de CMU / 5% sans rien du tout.

J'ai retrouv des articles  ce propos en cherchant vite fait, mais pas les stats exactes, mais en fait ce n'tait pas l'INSEE mais l'IRDES (l'Institut de recherche et de documentation en conomie de la sant), lors d'une tude en 2006 (c'tait voqu dans plusieurs des articles).

----------


## atb

Juste un petit coucou...

La mutuelle entreprise est obligatoire et je l'ai appris  mes dpends en crant la mienne. Par dfaut c'est Malakoff Mdric. Devenez  qui cela appartient ? Depuis quand c'est devenu obligatoire ? 

Je vous laisse chercher ...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Grogro

> Nous on a trois salaires rels.
> Salaire brut
> -cotisations/charges/tout un tas de trucs
> +part mutuelle employeur
> =Salaire net imposable (c'est l-dessus que l'on calcul ton impt sur le revenus)
> -part mutuelle employeur
> -encore des charges (CSG/RDS...)
> = Salaire que tu touches rellement
> 
> ...


Tu as mme quatre salaires en France ! Le super brut, c'est ce que paye rellement l'entreprise. Et cela correspond environ au double du net  payer. C'est ce chiffre qui correspond  notre salaire rel. Cette manne invraisemblable atterrit dans les poches de divers organismes paritaires. Le jour ou l'on fera des audits massifs et approfondis, on en aura des jolies surprises. T'inquite pas que le grisbi n'est pas perdu pour tout le monde.  ::aie:: 




> Juste un petit coucou...
> 
> La mutuelle entreprise est obligatoire et je l'ai appris  mes dpends en crant la mienne. Par dfaut c'est Malakoff Mdric. Devenez  qui cela appartient ? Depuis quand c'est devenu obligatoire ?
> 
> Je vous laisse chercher ...


Bien tent, mais non. La rforme s'est faite aprs qu'on ait dgag Talonnettes 1er  coups de pied au cul.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neckara

> Devenez  qui cela appartient ?


Je lis que sa forme juridique est "association (loi de 1901)", et donc  but non-lucratif.

Je lis aussi directeur et non propritaire.

Source : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malako...3%A9d%C3%A9ric

----------


## PBernard18

> Je vois bien la droite lors de la campagne finale pour la prsidentielle donner l'argument de supprimer/modifier cette loi pour se prendre des voix


Je craints malheureusement qu'ils n'aient mme pas besoin de cet argument puisque tout compte fait a va dans leur sens.

----------


## LSMetag

> Il y a eu des ngociations du gouvernement avec certains syndicats (notamment la CFDT) mais les snateurs ont remis les trucs dans la loi aprs, du coup, oui les grves ont eu une effet, y'a eu de fausses ngociations pour que a s'arrte, et aprs on a repris les gens pour des cons en remettant les trucs dans la loi...


Tu veux dire que la loi qui est passe l n'est pas celle ngocie avec la CFDT ? Srieusement je n'y crois pas. Aprs tout la droite n'a pas fait de motion de censure, en jugeant que la loi ne servait  rien.

----------


## Miary

*Le droit  la dconnexion passe avec le coup de force de Manuel Valls*
*Serait-ce lune des dispositions les moins controverses de la loi Travail ?*

 lre du numrique, la plupart des salaris sont connects  leur travail, mme en dehors des heures de bureau et en cong. Cependant, le fait de se connecter en permanence  son travail peut avoir un impact sur la sant du salari. Cest dans cette perspective justement que la loi relative au travail,  la modernisation du dialogue social et  la scurisation des parcours professionnels, plus connue sous le nom de  loi Travail , a prvu le droit  la dconnexion pour tous les salaris dans larticle 25.

Daprs une tude ralise en 2014, si 89 % des cadres affirment que les outils connects contribuent  les faire travailler hors de lentreprise, moins de 25 % seulement dconnectent systmatiquement leurs outils numriques, une fois quils sortent du bureau. Pour assurer le respect des temps de repos et de cong ainsi que la vie personnelle et familiale, la loi Travail prvoit ainsi des modalits pour que le salari puisse jouir du droit  la dconnexion. Elle prvoit aussi la mise en place de dispositifs qui cadrent lutilisation des outils numriques par lentreprise.

 
Il est  noter que ce dispositif a subi une rforme qui oblige les entreprises de plus de 50 personnes  mettre en place une charte de la dconnexion, sil ny a pas daccord :  lemployeur labore une charte, aprs avis du comit dentreprise ou,  dfaut, des dlgus du personnel. Cette charte dfinit ces modalits de lexercice du droit  la dconnexion et prvoit en outre la mise en uvre,  destination des salaris et du personnel dencadrement et de direction, dactions de formation et de sensibilisation  un usage raisonnable des outils numriques.  Concrtement, le droit  la dconnexion donne la possibilit  un employ de ne pas rpondre  un email professionnel pendant le temps de repos et de cong.

Malgr lamendement de suppression du droit  la dconnexion dpos par Oliver Cadic, larticle 25 a t adopt par le Snat. Selon ce snateur centriste, le droit  la dconnexion est inutile et contre-productif. Selon lui, il existe dj un dispositif qui permet  un salari de saisir la justice dans le cas o il est contraint dutiliser les outils numriques en dehors du cadre lgal. Du ct de lAssemble nationale, la loi Travail vient dtre adopte en seconde lecture. La mise en uvre du droit  la dconnexion est prvue au dbut de lanne 2017, et il semblerait qu'il serait plutt bien accueilli par les travailleurs.

Source : Public Snat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous du droit  la dconnexion ? Serait-ce lune des dispositions les moins controverses de la loi Travail ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  La loi Travail adopte par l'Assemble nationale en seconde lecture aprs un nouvel chec des dputs  dposer une motion de censure  

 ::fleche::  Loi travail : Manuel Valls a annonc le recours au 49-3 pour un passage en force du projet de loi en seconde lecture en Assemble nationale

----------


## LSMetag

> Mais je suis bien d'accord, c'est bien pour cela que je te dis que tu n'es pas le seul  avoir affirmer qu'il fallait rformer, sauf que nous pauvres gchistes (enfin moi en tous cas), suffit pas de me dire on supprime toutes les taxes et impts des entreprises, et a va repartir comme pendant les 30 glorieuses, tu fais ton deuche l ! 
> 
> Si on rforme, il faut prvoir comment on finance la scu et le reste (car il n'y a pas que la scu hein), malgr cette perte sche. Il faut aussi prvoir ce que l'on fait pour ceux qui ne respectent pas, et vraiment le mettre en application (typiquement, pour reprendre le cas du CICE, toutes les grosses boites qui n'ont pas jou le jeu, je les aurais fait rembourser).
> 
> Le problme des rformes sur les entreprises aujourd'hui, c'est qu' chaque fois, on voit (enfin on nous vend) les amliorations potentielles du point de vue de l'employeur (et de possibles recrutements supplmentaires sans aucune certitudes), mais il n'y a rien sur tous les  cts.
> 
> Si c'est pour que les cotisations patronales soient supprimes, mais que du coup  ct 6 mois aprs, on voit qu'on arrive plus  financer pleins de trucs, je n'ai pas envie de me reprendre 10 ou 20% d'augmentation sur nos impts alors que pleins de boites ne joueront pas le jeux et n'auront pas embauchs, c'est juste encore les salaris / le peuple qui se sera fait enfiler.
> 
> Je ne suis pas contre les rformes, je suis contre les rformes incompltes, tu sais, comme toi avec le revenu de base.


Le gros problme c'est qu'on est confront  l'tre humain. 

On a 2 solutions : - Amliorer les conditions des entreprises et esprer qu'elles reprennent du dynamisme ou se crent.
                         - Ne rien faire, en esprant qu'elles ne coulent pas, ne fuient pas  l'tranger, ou que les startup continuent de se crer.

D'aprs un rapport du FMI, il semblerait que les 2 plus gros problmes en France soient la trs haute taxation des entreprises (la plus forte d'Europe) et surtout le "capital risque". En gros les banques sont trop frileuses pour prter aux Startup en attendant qu'elles fassent des bnfices.

C'est compltement diffrent en Angleterre (qui d'ailleurs a encore rduit la taxation des entreprises pour viter qu'elles se barrent suite au Brexit).

Tu as raison, les entreprises qui n'ont pas jou le jeu auraient d rembourser. Seulement, l'Etat n'a pas beaucoup de moyens de pressions... Il faudrait que l'Etat attaque en justice chaque entreprise qui n'a pas respect. Et ensuite le prouver. Et a prendrait des annes. Au mieux ce qu'on peut faire, c'est arrter de les financer.

Un code du travail trop rigide reste un frein, mais ce n'est pas le principal. Ce qui est sr, c'est qu'il fallait assouplir les choses d'une faon ou d'une autre. Nous ne sommes plus dans les annes 30 o les patrons taient des tyrans bourrs de fric payant au lance pierre le proltaire et pouvant le virer sans vergogne. Certes il reste des patrons voyous mais ils sont devenus minoritaires.

Trouver les bons quilibres est complexe. Et il ne faut pas compter sur Gattaz qui est vraiment une caricature des patrons pour rconcilier les travailleurs avec le patronat. A l'inverse la CGT est devenue trop radicale pour rconcilier les entreprises avec les syndicats. FO, la CFDT et la CFTC restent des interlocuteurs plus raisonnables.

Ce qui met du beaume au coeur, c'est que l'activit recommence  repartir, que a recommence  embaucher et  investir. L'important c'est a. On voit le bout du tunnel mais il y a encore pas mal  faire. Et on devrait arrter l'austrit (du moins  gauche)

----------


## Zirak

> Tu veux dire que la loi qui est passe l n'est pas celle ngocie avec la CFDT ? Srieusement je n'y crois pas. Aprs tout la droite n'a pas fait de motion de censure, en jugeant que la loi ne servait  rien.






> Le Snat a vot ce mardi,  une courte majorit (185 voix contre 156), un texte remani de la loi travail. Les snateurs ont effectivement rintgr un  un les points les plus controverss du texte initial, qui avaient t abandonns aprs la premire manifestation du 9 mars,  l'issue de la ngociation avec la CFDT.


News ici-mme dans ce fil, du 29 juin. c'est dans les pages 70+, tu peux aller voir.

Du coup, tu veux nous ressortir ton couplet sur les ngociations ? Ou le 49.3 de cette semaine a suffit  te convaincre ?  ::mrgreen:: 

La droite n'a pas fait de motion de censure, car cela ne lui aurait rien apport, et que la loi n'est plus si inutile que a au final, puisqu'elle a repris sa forme initiale, avec apparemment des petits trucs encore en plus (dixit ManusDei plus tt dans la journe, il pourra peut-tre prciser).

----------


## LSMetag

> Chez nous c'est magique, on paye l'impt sur le revenu sur des revenus que l'on ne touche pas. C'est la fiscalit franaise, tu peux pas test.


Sauf que a va changer. Ds 2018, tes impts seront prlevs sur ta feuille de paye. Plus d'annes d'cart. Il tait temps vu qu'on est le dernier pays  le faire.

----------


## LSMetag

> News ici-mme dans ce fil, du 29 juin. c'est dans les pages 70+, tu peux aller voir.
> 
> Du coup, tu veux nous ressortir ton couplet sur les ngociations ? Ou le 49.3 de cette semaine a suffit  te convaincre ?


Attention ! Le Snat n'a qu'un rle consultatif. Il n'a aucun pouvoir de dcision ! En gros, il ne sert  rien. Le texte amend est peut-tre revenu  l'Assemble. Mais il n'a pas t examin vu qu'il y a eu le 49-3 direct. Je ne pense pas que l'Etat ait voulu perdre le soutient de la CFDT.
Y a eu une petite ngociation le matin avec Laurent BAUMEL qui a fait une proposition. Mais a t refus vu que a touchait  la colonne vertbrale du texte (la flexibilit des heures de travail)

Il faut aussi connatre le rle des institutions de la 5me rpublique ! Le Snat a fait son texte, mais c'est l'Assemble qui prend la dcision finale. C'est le texte light qui a t vot. D'o le fait que Christian JACOB ait dit qu'il ne servait  rien et qu'on en finisse.

----------


## Zirak

> Attention ! Le Snat n'a qu'un rle consultatif. Il n'a aucun pouvoir de dcision ! En gros, il ne sert  rien. Le texte amend est peut-tre revenu  l'Assemble. Mais il n'a pas t examin vu qu'il y a eu le 49-3 direct. Je ne pense pas que l'Etat ait voulu perdre le soutient de la CFDT.
> Y a eu une petite ngociation le matin avec Laurent BAUMEL qui a fait une proposition. Mais a t refus vu que a touchait  la colonne vertbrale du texte (la flexibilit des heures de travail)
> 
> Il faut aussi connatre le rle des institutions de la 5me rpublique ! Le Snat a fait son texte, mais c'est l'Assemble qui prend la dcision finale. *C'est le texte light qui a t vot.*


Une source pour a ?

D'ailleurs si au final, c'est la version ngocie qu'ils veulent absolument faire passer, quel intrt que cela reparte encore une fois au Snat pour revenir  l'Assemble le 22, puisque de toutes faons, peu importe ce que pourrons voter les snateurs, on aura droit  un 49.3 le 22 ? 

Si les snateurs ont vot un texte la semaine dernire, ils remettront les mmes trucs la semaine prochaine...

----------


## LSMetag

> Une source pour a ?
> 
> D'ailleurs si au final, c'est la version ngocie qu'ils veulent absolument faire passer, quel intrt que cela reparte encore une fois au Snat pour revenir  l'Assemble le 22, puisque de toutes faons, peu importe ce que pourrons voter les snateurs, on aura droit  un 49.3 le 22 ? 
> 
> Si les snateurs ont vot un texte la semaine dernire, ils remettront les mmes trucs la semaine prochaine...


En toute logique, l'Etat ne voudra pas perdre son seul soutient qui est la CFDT. S'il votait le texte du Snat, la droite exulterait et la CFDT pterait les plombs. Tu as vu Gattaz ou la droite contents comme au dbut ?

Oui il y a aura un 3me 49-3, qui ne sera qu'une formalit cette fois-ci. Les Snateurs ont indiqu qu'ils ne le modifieront pas cette fois-ci.

Le Snat est trs  droite. De ce que j'ai entendu, il a supprim des parties assez centrales du texte d'origine, comme la Garantie Jeune ou le Compte de Pnibilit. Je ne vois pas comment le gouvernement (qui reste  gauche) aurait accept a sans broncher.

Le systme de la 5me rpublique est ABSURDE !!!! On est d'accord. Et le Snat ne sert  rien ! C'est la maison de retraite de l'Assemble...

----------


## Zirak

Dsol a va tre trs trollesque mais vu l'heure...




> En toute logique, l'Etat ne voudra pas perdre son seul soutient qui est la CFDT. S'il votait le texte du Snat, la droite exulterait et la CFDT pterait les plombs. Tu as vu Gattaz ou la droite contents comme au dbut ?


On parle du gouvernement alors ne parle pas de "logique"  ::D: 

Et non je n'ai vu ni Gattaz, ni la droite, (ni personne d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas allum ma tl depuis plusieurs jours), c'est pour cela que j'aimerais bien une source concrte et pas juste une explication logique. ^^





> Le Snat est trs  droite. De ce que j'ai entendu, il a supprim des parties assez centrales du texte d'origine, comme la Garantie Jeune ou le Compte de Pnibilit. Je ne vois pas comment le gouvernement (*qui reste  gauche*) aurait accept a sans broncher.


 ::aie:: 





> Le systme de la 5me rpublique est ABSURDE !!!! On est d'accord. Et le Snat ne sert  rien ! C'est la maison de retraite de l'Assemble...


Nan mais que a fasse des aller-retours quand il y a des ngociations entre les deux, histoire d'avoir un truc le mieux possible, cela ne me choque pas en soi. Mais si il y a zro concession, et qu'il y a 3 49.3 d'affil, l je ne vois plus l'intrt, autant promulgu la loi direct...

----------


## LSMetag

> Dsol a va tre trs trollesque mais vu l'heure...
> 
> On parle du gouvernement alors ne parle pas de "logique" 
> 
> Et non je n'ai vu ni Gattaz, ni la droite, (ni personne d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas allum ma tl depuis plusieurs jours), c'est pour cela que j'aimerais bien une source concrte et pas juste une explication logique. ^^ 
> 
> Nan mais que a fasse des aller-retours quand il y a des ngociations entre les deux, histoire d'avoir un truc le mieux possible, cela ne me choque pas en soi. Mais si il y a zro concession, et qu'il y a 3 49.3 d'affil, l je ne vois plus l'intrt, autant promulgu la loi direct...


Si tu ne regardes pas l'actualit et les dbats parlementaires en direct, il y a des choses que tu ne vois pas.

Voici le texte final vot : Rsum 


C'est le mme qu' l'Assemble, avec 2-3 trucs en plus retenus du Snat, comme le droit  la dconnexion. Le Snat a indiqu qu'il voterait le texte tel quel (pour la troisime lecture), donc si l'assemble et le Snat ont le mme texte, il ne reviendra pas  l'Assemble et sera dfinitivement vot. Il reste juste l'tape du Conseil Constitutionnel, qui est une bonne chose.



Il y a eu beaucoup de concessions avec la CFDT et la CFTC, qui ont beaucoup dplu au Medef. Avec FO aussi d'ailleurs. L'OCDE a appel  voter le texte. Mais je dsapprouve la mthode de dpart o les partenaires sociaux n'ont pas t consults.
Si on te demande de te sectionner le pnis parce que tu salis tes sous-vtements, tu ne vas pas faire cette "concession" ou te le sectionner  moiti. La CGT, pour eux c'tait le retrait pur et simple du texte, ou du moins de son coeur. Quand a porte l-dessus, c'est oui ou c'est non. D'o le problme de ngociations.



En politique il y a un mlange d'idologie et de technocratie (qui est pour moi synonyme de logique). Mais la technocratie prime en situation de crise.
Et oui, socialement on reste du ct gauche, conomiquement plutt technocrate et centriste. C'est du centre gauche si on veut vulgariser le truc. C'est toujours mieux que la droite. C'est comme le SPD en Allemagne.

Pour tre simple,  l'chelle humaine : Quand tu gagnes un RSA  450 et que tu as des crdits sur le dos, tu vas te serrer la ceinture et survivre au pain et au fromage. Tu ne vas pas partir en vacances (je n'ai jamais pu partir, personnellement). Tu vas chercher des combines et des aides pour essayer d'tre moins pauvre. Tu vas peut-tre mme, comme dans le film "Irrprochable", marcher sur les autres pour leur piquer leur emploi.

En gros a a t la situation de la France pendant tout le quinquennat. La gauche, parti d'opposition et idaliste, a pris les manettes et a dchant face  ce qu'on lui a laiss. Elle aurait d  ce moment l, tout mettre sur la table devant les Franais. Ca serait mieux pass. Il a fallu s'adapter car on ne pouvaient pas faire de vraies mesures de gauche sans argent. C'est tout. 



Pour faire son programme, il faut d'abord rcuprer des sous. Et Hollande a pass 4 ans  rcuprer les sous, en appliquant quand mme quelques mesures pas trop coteuses de son programme. Comme on dit, on ne peut pas juger vraiment si on a pas t  la place de la personne.
On dit que les politiques sont dconnects du peuple. Le peuple aussi est dconnect du pouvoir et de la politique. Ca n'est pas si simple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On dit que les politiques sont dconnects du peuple. Le peuple aussi est dconnect du pouvoir et de la politique. Ca n'est pas si simple.


Et c'est pour cela qu'ils ont mis le droit  la dconnection dans la loi ?  ::oops:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Grogro

> Sauf que a va changer. Ds 2018, tes impts seront prlevs sur ta feuille de paye. Plus d'annes d'cart. Il tait temps vu qu'on est le dernier pays  le faire.


Avec des bailleurs et des banques qui ne comprendront rien  rien, et qui refuseront donc d'assouplir leurs exigences (la fameuse rgle des 33%), un des effets de bord possible sera daggraver considrablement les difficults pour se loger. Il y en aura bien d'autres des effets de bord, surtout avec la mme approche de la fiscalit (concrtement : ton patron connaitra la totalit des revenus de ton mnage). C'est une bonne chose de faire une imposition  la source, mais on a surtout besoin d'une vraie rforme fiscale. C'est pas les ides qui manquent, que ce soit  "droite" (milieu authentiquement libraux) ou  "gauche" (Piketty). Il y a du bon  prendre des deux cts.

----------


## Zirak

> Si tu ne regardes pas l'actualit et les dbats parlementaires en direct, il y a des choses que tu ne vois pas.


Excuses-moi de travailler  ::D: 


Sinon concernant ton laus sur le fait de devoir faire des efforts ou autres, je n'en comprends pas l'intrt, enfin je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu me racontes a  moi ? 


Quant au fait des adaptations entre les politiciens et le peuple, et aux fait d'tre dconnect les uns par rapport aux autres, on est bien d'accord que les lois qui passent sont pour diriger le peuple, elles doivent donc tre en adquation avec la ralit quotidienne de ce peuple ou des avances technologiques, et pas juste des trucs fantasms par des gens qui passent toute leur vie entre eux, sans savoir de quoi ils parlent.

Les politiciens sont senss faire partie du peuple, et le reprsenter, pas tre une espce de caste  part  qui il faudrait tout excuser parce que la pauvre, son travail est quand mme trs dur snifff, et qui fait le contraire de pourquoi elle a t lue ou qui va contre la volont du peuple... On de devrait pas  avoir  se mettre  la place des politiciens pour se "connecter"  leur ralit, car les politiciens devraient tre des gens comme les autres, avec la mme ralit que tout le monde, car l, ils pourraient prendre des dcisions sensiblement plus cohrentes pour l'ensemble du peuple.


Mais sinon moi je n'ai pas de problme, je veux bien m'adapter  la ralit des politiciens, et toucher X milliers d'euros pour tre absent lors des votes  l'Assemble, et venir rclamer aux franais qui eux bossent pour 3 fois rien, de faire des efforts pour faire repartir le pays...  ::zoubi::

----------


## Grogro

> Ce qui met du beaume au coeur, c'est que l'activit recommence  repartir, que a recommence  embaucher et  investir. L'important c'est a. On voit le bout du tunnel mais il y a encore pas mal  faire. Et on devrait arrter l'austrit (du moins  gauche)


Ct austrit dlirante, on voit peut-tre effectivement enfin le bout du tunnel. Budget prvu pour 2017 : http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actual...s_1810386.html

Si confirm, les ministres utiles pourraient recommencer  respirer. 

Je continue de te trouver particulirement naf en politique, et plus encore en ce qui concerne la gche.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu as raison, les entreprises qui n'ont pas jou le jeu auraient d rembourser. Seulement, l'Etat n'a pas beaucoup de moyens de pressions... Il faudrait que l'Etat attaque en justice chaque entreprise qui n'a pas respect. Et ensuite le prouver. Et a prendrait des annes. Au mieux ce qu'on peut faire, c'est arrter de les financer.


J'avais pas vu ce passage. L'Etat (et le reste des pouvoirs publics) a tous les moyens de pression possibles et imaginable. Il dcide des impts, des normes, des rfections de voiries donc il peut tout  faire faire pression comme il veut.

Et a, c'est juste les trucs de base, l'Etat peut dcider de passer  des versions muscles, pouvant aller jusqu' la saisie des biens (usines, matriels etc...).

L'Etat n'a pas demand  tre rembours car l'Etat ne l'a pas voulu.

----------


## LSMetag

> Et c'est pour cela qu'ils ont mis le droit  la dconnection dans la loi ?


Y a beaucoup d'humour aujourd'hui sur DVP.com ^^ Ca fait du bien !

----------


## LSMetag

> J'avais pas vu ce passage. L'Etat (et le reste des pouvoirs publics) a tous les moyens de pression possibles et imaginable. Il dcide des impts, des normes, des rfections de voiries donc il peut tout  faire faire pression comme il veut.
> 
> Et a, c'est juste les trucs de base, l'Etat peut dcider de passer  des versions muscles, pouvant aller jusqu' la saisie des biens (usines, matriels etc...).
> 
> L'Etat n'a pas demand  tre rembours car l'Etat ne l'a pas voulu.


La dessus je suis d'accord. Sur le principe. 

Mais je veux dire que l'Etat n'a pas le moyen d'empcher une entreprise d'aller voir ailleurs, de dlocaliser. Les PME il peut, mais pour les grosses entreprises, les prudhommes reprsentent une paille, et elles ont les moyens de faire de l'vasion fiscale.

Les lobbies savent faire pression aussi. Et le temps que tu mettes en place une pnalit fiscale, il va s'en couler des mois ou des annes pour qu'elle soit applique...

Les chefs d'entreprises qui ne jouent pas le jeu sont des "connards", et ils le sont jusqu'au bout... On parle d'ailleurs actuellement d'Orange qui a pouss ses fonctionnaires au suicide en 2008/2009. Il aura fallu attendre 2016 pour qu'il y ait un dbut de poursuite. Et juste en correctionnelle pour "Harclement moral"...

----------


## LSMetag

> Ct austrit dlirante, on voit peut-tre effectivement enfin le bout du tunnel. Budget prvu pour 2017 : http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actual...s_1810386.html
> 
> Si confirm, les ministres utiles pourraient recommencer  respirer. 
> 
> Je continue de te trouver particulirement naf en politique, et plus encore en ce qui concerne la gche.


Je suis peut-tre naf. Mais le comble de la navet je pense, c'est de croire que tout peut se faire tout de suite, et qu'un programme peut-tre respect  la lettre quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## macslan

> Je suis peut-tre naf. Mais le comble de la navet je pense, c'est de croire que tout peut se faire tout de suite, et qu'un programme peut-tre respect  la lettre quoi qu'il arrive.


Cough Cough Brexit Cough :-D

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais je veux dire que l'Etat n'a pas le moyen d'empcher une entreprise d'aller voir ailleurs, de dlocaliser. Les PME il peut, mais pour les grosses entreprises, les prudhommes reprsentent une paille, et elles ont les moyens de faire de l'vasion fiscale.


Y a pas que les prudhommes dans la vie pour faire pression. Y a les impts, l'Etat pourrait tout  fait mettre en place une taxe en fonction de la distance parcourue par les biens vendus (on pourrait l'appeler "taxe carbone" par exemple). Il y a aussi les normes, on peut tout  fait dfinir des normes qui favoriserait les produits fait en France. C'est normalement interdit mais a peut se contourner.




> Les lobbies savent faire pression aussi. Et le temps que tu mettes en place une pnalit fiscale, il va s'en couler des mois ou des annes pour qu'elle soit applique...


Un lobby par dfinition tu peux lui dire merde. Demande au assos LGBT de te parler de la PMA.

----------


## Kearz

> Avec des bailleurs et des banques qui ne comprendront rien  rien, et qui refuseront donc d'assouplir leurs exigences (la fameuse rgle des 33%), un des effets de bord possible sera daggraver considrablement les difficults pour se loger. Il y en aura bien d'autres des effets de bord, surtout avec la mme approche de la fiscalit (concrtement : ton patron connaitra la totalit des revenus de ton mnage). C'est une bonne chose de faire une imposition  la source, mais on a surtout besoin d'une vraie rforme fiscale. C'est pas les ides qui manquent, que ce soit  "droite" (milieu authentiquement libraux) ou  "gauche" (Piketty). Il y a du bon  prendre des deux cts.


La rgle des 33% est dj ridicule aujourd'hui. 
Tu prends 33% d'un SMIC ou 33% de 10K, c'est pas pareil. 

Un smic, 33% c'est environ 380 donc reste  vivre de 770. 
Avec 10K net, 33% c'est 3300 pour 7700 de reste  vivre. 

Donc l'impt  la source est une bonne rforme. (par contre, rforme qui est balanc au gouvernent suivant; donc est-ce que a sera fait?)

On voit trs bien qu'au SMIC, la rgle devrait plus s'approcher de 20% pour laisser un reste  vivre correct. Alors que pour 10K, tu peux tendre  50%. 

D'ailleurs la rgle n'est pas respect, j'ai commenc avec un taux d'endettement de 38%. _(vu que la banque  "bidouiller" en rajoutant des trucs types la mutuelle - mme si franchement 38% c'tait bien trop avec mon reste  vivre)_

----------


## LSMetag

@Zirak

Dsol pour le laus, j'ai peut-tre t un peu mprisant sans le vouloir. 

Disons que si tu as un nouveau projet  mettre en place dont tu as crit toutes les spcifications, et qu'au moment de le mettre en application ta bote perd les financements (par une erreur de gestion/trading,...), tu ne peux plus le faire de la mme faon.

C'est pareil avec une campagne lectorale. Certains mentent honteusement. D'autres sont nafs/ignorants et se retrouvent bien embts quand ils sont confronts  la ralit.

Ce que je veux dire depuis un bon moment, c'est qu'il faut aussi comprendre que mme les politiques sont des tres humains, et que comme partout, il y a des alas et des pressions externes que l'on n'a pas anticip par manque d'exprience ou coup du sort. Ca ne va pas plus loin.

Aprs je suis srement naf, mais comme certains politiques et intellectuels de tous bords, je trouve qu'Hollande est quelqu'un d'honnte qui essaie de mener sa barque au milieu d'un bourbier. Je trouve injuste tout ce qu'il se reoit dans la figure alors qu'il essaie de faire ce qu'il juge bon pour le pays, pas ce qu'il juge bon pour sa personne. Lentement mais srement il arrive  des rsultats, mais personne n'en parle...

Il me rappelle Pierre MENDES-FRANCE

Il n'est pas forcment toujours d'accord avec VALLS, mais VALLS apporte la fermet et le charisme qu'il lui manquent. Le 49-3 peut tre considr comme un dni de dmocratie, mais quand tu penses avoir raison au milieu de personnes qui ne le pensent pas ou alors adoptent des postures, a peut tre justifi. C'est un peu comme quand tout le monde se moquait de celui qui prtendait que la Terre tait ronde.

Je ne dis pas qu'Hollande a forcment toujours raison, mais je le respecte et essaie de comprendre ses intentions qui me semblent pertinentes. Pour moi l'intention prime sur les annonces, les checs ou les russites.

Apparemment les dmagogues bourrs de casseroles sont plus apprcis du peuple...

----------


## LSMetag

> Cough Cough Brexit Cough :-D


Regarde les consquences. Ils veulent recommencer le vote. Ils commencent  baisser les taxes sur les entreprises pour les empcher de partir, ce qui ne sera pas forcment suffisant. D'autant que Valls vient d'annoncer la mme chose en France. Les tudiants  l'Etranger ont la trouille. Certains Britaniques travaillant en France ou avec la France prennent la Nationalit. Les droits de Douane sont rtabli ce qui rend tout plus cher. L'Europe ne veut pas faire de cadeaux aux Anglais pour faire un exemple. L'Ecosse veut faire scession,...

Oui tout le monde peut dire "fuck" aux lobbies et aux pressions. Mais ce n'est pas sans consquences...

----------


## Grogro

> La dessus je suis d'accord. Sur le principe. 
> 
> Mais je veux dire que l'Etat n'a pas le moyen d'empcher une entreprise d'aller voir ailleurs, de dlocaliser. Les PME il peut, mais pour les grosses entreprises, les prudhommes reprsentent une paille, et elles ont les moyens de faire de l'vasion fiscale.
> 
> Les lobbies savent faire pression aussi. Et le temps que tu mettes en place une pnalit fiscale, il va s'en couler des mois ou des annes pour qu'elle soit applique...
> 
> Les chefs d'entreprises qui ne jouent pas le jeu sont des "connards", et ils le sont jusqu'au bout... On parle d'ailleurs actuellement d'Orange qui a pouss ses fonctionnaires au suicide en 2008/2009. Il aura fallu attendre 2016 pour qu'il y ait un dbut de poursuite. Et juste en correctionnelle pour "Harclement moral"...


N'oublie pas que ces grandes entreprises sont souvent soit contrles (en totalit ou en partie) par ltat, soit dpendent grandement de Maman tat, pour le meilleur comme pour le pire. Que ce soit en matire de contrats publics, ou d'exploitation d'infrastructures publiques. Que ce soit EDF, Dassault, Veolia, Vinci, Vivendi. ou Bouygues, Orange. Quasiment tous les grand noms du CACA RENTE en fait. C'est une question de volont politique, et surtout d'une volont publique d'une gigantesque opration mains propres, impitoyable et radicale.

----------


## LSMetag

> Y a pas que les prudhommes dans la vie pour faire pression. Y a les impts, l'Etat pourrait tout  fait mettre en place une taxe en fonction de la distance parcourue par les biens vendus (on pourrait l'appeler "taxe carbone" par exemple). Il y a aussi les normes, on peut tout  fait dfinir des normes qui favoriserait les produits fait en France. C'est normalement interdit mais a peut se contourner.
> 
> 
> Un lobby par dfinition tu peux lui dire merde. Demande au assos LGBT de te parler de la PMA.


Tout ce qui est bon pour le pays et qui n'aurait pas de consquences graves, je suis pour videmment. Aprs, dsobir aux lois cre des prcdents. Mme si la France a du pouvoir, elle doit quand mme montrer l'exemple, vu qu'elle est un des 2 pilliers de l'Europe.

La taxe carbone existe dj il me semble. Je ne sais pas si elle est toujours en vigueur. Je me souviens des portiques rgulirement dtruits. Une taxe sur la distance au niveau Europen voire mondial ce serait une bonne ide. Mais encore une fois l'effet pervers c'est : la Chine se sentira-t-elle assez pressurise pour ne pas refuser d'exporter en France (le fameux "made in China") ?
Il faut savamment doser la chose pour que les pays se sentent obligs de crer des succursales chez nous. Qu'ils soient rellement pnaliss s'ils refusent de produire ou vendre chez nous parce que le transport est tax.

Et enfin, la France ne vote pas toute seule si a concerne l'extrieur de son pays...

----------


## LSMetag

> N'oublie pas que ces grandes entreprises sont souvent soit contrles (en totalit ou en partie) par ltat, soit dpendent grandement de Maman tat, pour le meilleur comme pour le pire. Que ce soit en matire de contrats publics, ou d'exploitation d'infrastructures publiques. Que ce soit EDF, Dassault, Veolia, Vinci, Vivendi. ou Bouygues, Orange. Quasiment tous les grand noms du CACA RENTE en fait. C'est une question de volont politique, et surtout d'une volont publique d'une gigantesque opration mains propres, impitoyable et radicale.


Si l'Etat le peut, je ne demande qu' ce qu'il agisse dans ce cas, en menaant de se retirer du capital. Je sais que quand il est actionnaire il peut agir. Mais il ne l'est pas toujours non plus.
Renault a dit "fuck"  ses actionnaires (dont l'Etat) pour l'augmentation du salaire de son PDG je crois. VALLS veut lgifrer et j'espre qu'il le fera.
On peut sanctionner les entreprises. Mais peut-on laisser s'chapper des milliards d'Euros de taxes et d'impts pour MAMAN L'Etat comme tu le dis ?

Le capitalisme fait que l'argent est roi, ce qui est trs regrettable. Et les entreprises se croient ( raison malheureusement) pratiquement tout permis. Voil les effets de la privatisation et de la dcentralisation. Le problme, c'est qu'on ne peut plus revenir en arrire...

----------


## ManusDei

> Tout ce qui est bon pour le pays et qui n'aurait pas de consquences graves, je suis pour videmment. Aprs, dsobir aux lois cre des prcdents.


Tout ce dont j'ai parl prcdemment peut se faire lgalement. Il n'y a juste aucune volont politique.




> La taxe carbone existe dj il me semble. Je ne sais pas si elle est toujours en vigueur.


Elle l'est, mais  un prix ridiculement bas. Les pays qui l'ont mis en place la mettent  100 la tonne environ, en France (d'aprs wikipedia) elle doit monter de 8,5 l'an prochain pour atteindre royalement... 30.




> Et enfin, la France ne vote pas toute seule si a concerne l'extrieur de son pays...


Pour pas mal de choses si, on peut dcider seuls sans passer par l'UE.

Et comme l'a dit Grogro, toutes ces entreprises ont de gros contrats avec l'Etat ou les collectivits locales, donc les moyens de pression, on les a. Ils ont plein de concurrents internationnaux qui seraient ravis de reprendre les contrats.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et comme l'a dit Grogro, toutes ces entreprises ont de gros contrats avec l'Etat ou les collectivits locales, donc les moyens de pression, on les a. Ils ont plein de concurrents internationnaux qui seraient ravis de reprendre les contrats.


Ces grosses boites font aussi du chantage  l'emploi et la dlocalisation, pour faire pression sur l'tat.

----------


## LSMetag

ManusDei je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Mais Jon Shannow a donn un des arguments, dont je parlais aussi, qui rendent les choses difficiles. Le CHANTAGE des entreprises. Et le CHANTAGE des pays trangers.

"Si toi nous augmenter les prix, moi pas acheter Rafale"... En gros ce genre de truc pour les pays. Le meilleur moyen c'est de s'y mettre  plusieurs pour tre assez fort pour que les autres ne puissent pas justement faire de chantage.
Et c'est ce qu'aimerait faire la France avec l'Europe. Que plusieurs pays forment un groupe homogne, alli et fort.

----------


## ddoumeche

Ce n'est pas du chantage de la part des entreprises, c'est de la ralit conomique.
Un concept que les partisans de l'tat fort ne comprennent pas visiblement

----------


## psykokarl

> Ce n'est pas du chantage de la part des entreprises, c'est de la ralit conomique.
> Un concept que les partisans de l'tat fort ne comprennent pas visiblement


Oui bien sur !
De mme qu'un gamin qui en menace un autre plus jeune pour avoir son argent de poche, ce n'est pas du racket mais "de la ralit sociale en ZEP".
Choses que les parents d'lves indigns tendent  ne pas comprendre d'avantage...

Le souci est que la libralisation qui nous a t vendu comme un moyen d'accder  la prosprit n'est dans les fait que la diminution du pouvoir tatique sur les acteurs conomiques.
Si on considre que ce pouvoir tatique est (thoriquement) de nature dmocratique cela qui revient  se priver d'un levier dmocratique majeur pour ce qui est de la gestion de notre conomie.
Ce que l'on nomme intrt gnral n'est pas la somme des intrts privs. Ce que vous appelez ralit conomique n'est que l'tat de rapports de force a un instant t et ne constitue en rien une morale ou une loi absolue : chose que certains ne comprennent visiblement pas...

L'histoire est toujours en marche ...

----------


## ManusDei

> ManusDei je suis assez d'accord avec toi. Mais Jon Shannow a donn un des arguments, dont je parlais aussi, qui rendent les choses difficiles. Le CHANTAGE des entreprises.


Pour les entreprises, la France c'est 70 millions de consommateurs, donc le rapport de force ne serait pas en faveur des entreprises si deux choses. Premirement que la population vote avec son porte-monnaie (tu dlocalises ? Ah ben j'achte chez la concurrence), et si les politiques osaient le forcing.

Avec les diffrentes initiatives autour du Fabriqu en France petit  petit la population commence  voter avec le porte-monnaie, mais on continue  mettre en poste des politiques qui n'osent pas.

Mais une entreprise, mme avec ses quelques milliards de CA c'est ridicule compar au budget de l'Etat.

Edit : la pression populaire sur les entreprises qui dlocalisent, a fonctionne aux USA (et a marche).

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Loi Travail : un rapport de lIGAS pour rhabiliter les 35 heures aurait t censur*
*par le chef de l'Inspection gnrale des affaires sociales*

Tenu secret au moins depuis le mois de mai, un rapport de l'Inspection gnrale des affaires sociales (IGAS) sur les 35 heures de travail vient de fuiter. Ce rapport vise  valuer les politiques damnagement ou de rduction du temps de travail afin de faire des recommandations dans le cadre de la lutte contre le chmage.

En comparant lvolution du temps de travail dans diffrents pays en Europe, des inspecteurs de l'IGAS arrivent  une conclusion : largument selon lequel les Franais ne travaillent pas assez serait totalement faux. Il ne peut donc constituer un motif pour augmenter la dure de travail en France.

En effet, cet argument ne tient que si lon se focalise sur la dure de travail  temps complet. Lorsquon considre le temps de travail de tous les salaris ( temps complet, comme  temps partiel), on note que  la dure effective du travail en France nest pas particulirement basse par rapport  celles des autres membres de lUnion europenne . Les pays comme lAllemagne, lEspagne ou lItalie, o la dure lgale est suprieure  celle de la France, ont en effet recours au  dveloppement massif  du temps partiel, indique le rapport. La comparaison avec les modles de ces pays est donc trompeuse. Le rapport souligne galement une baisse de la dure du travail dans tous les pays europens et le fait que la France fait partie des pays o lintensit de travail a fortement augment. 

Les inspecteurs de lIGAS expliquent aussi que dans certaines conditions,  les politiques de rduction de la dure lgale du travail permettent de crer, au moins  court terme, de lemploi . Les conditions requises sont  la matrise de lvolution des cots salariaux  et  le financement de ce type de politique . Ces derniers indiquent par exemple que les 35 heures de travail ont permis de crer plus de 350 000 emplois entre 1998 et 2002. Ainsi donc, les arguments avancs pour contester les crations demploi avec les 35 heures de travail  apparaissent fragiles , prcise le rapport. Il souligne en outre que les 35 heures nont pas eu dimpact ngatif sur la comptitivit de la France. De manire gnrale, ces inspecteurs concluent que  sagissant de leffet ngatif des lois Aubry [qui ont instaur des dispositifs tels que les 35 heures] sur la comptitivit, aucun lment ne permet de confirmer cette affirmation .

Les politiques de temps partiel peuvent tre galement bnfiques pour la cration demploi, mme si leur impact est bien moins important que celui des 35 heures. Le rapport rvle en effet que les politiques qui ont dvelopp le temps partiel, qui ont t exprimentes en France entre 1993 et 2002, ont cr  au plus 150 000 emplois . Il rvle par contre quen priode de faible croissance, le recours aux heures supplmentaires  prsente un fort risque deffet daubaine et pse ngativement sur lemploi .

 la fin de ltude, les inspecteurs de lIGAS font donc dix recommandations dont lobjectif est de jouer sur la dure du travail pour rduire le chmage. Ces recommandations mettent notamment en avant la ncessit de rduire le temps de travail, dune part,  dans une perspective prioritaire de cration demplois , et dautre part,  avec un double objectif demploi et de meilleure conciliation entre la vie professionnelle et la vie prive . Dans aucune des recommandations, il na t suggr daugmenter la dure de travail. Pour illustrer cela, parmi ces recommandations, on peut citer :

proposer aux entreprises qui le souhaitent une rduction collective de la dure du travail de 10 % assortie dune rduction de cotisations sociales ;
favoriser le temps partiel  forte quotit et encadrer sa mise en place pour quil ne pnalise pas les femmes. Pour tre plus clair, le rapport suggre ici de favoriser les temps partiels, mais  80 % (pay 90 % du temps plein), ou 90 % (pay 95 % du temps plein), tout en veillant  ce quils ne sappliquent pas qu'essentiellement aux femmes ;
cibler la rduction du temps de travail des cadres avec pour objectif la cration demplois, dans le cadre daccords dentreprises. Leur dure hebdomadaire de travail pourrait ainsi tre plafonne  44 heures.
Ce rapport na toutefois jamais t transmis au gouvernement. Le chef de lInspection gnrale des affaires sociales (IGAS), Pierre Boissier, estimait en effet quil avait t rat. Mais la fuite nous montre bien quil aurait tout simplement raviv le dbat sur la loi Travail. Aurait-il donc t tenu secret pour cette raison ?

 ::fleche::  Rapport dvaluation des politiques damnagement-rduction du temps de travail dans la lutte contre le chmage : Rapport sur les 35 heures (PDF)

Sources : Mediapart, Le monde

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## Chauve souris

Je ne suis pas emball par le "_temps partiel_" car si on compte
1. Le temps de s'habiller correctement (alors qu'on glande/bricole dans des fringues innommables)
2. Le temps de transport parce que son lieu de travail n'est pas  ct de chez soi, faut pas rver.

donc finalement on perd presque un temps complet pour tre pay la moiti. Ce sont plutt les mres de famille qui recherchent ce type de poste. A condition, bien sr, que ce ne soit pas trop loin de chez elles.

Je suis plus partisan des CDD, mais il faudrait que cela soit mieux structur, en particulier qu'il y ait des panels professionnels par rgion. Par exemple une PME n'a pas besoin d'un informaticien  temps plein. Mais si elle a une adaptation  faire elle aimerait bien retrouver la mme personne qui connait  la fois la bote et le matos qui y a t install. Et tre en CDD ne serait pas considr comme un sous-travail car il serait le fait de gens  la fois comptents et adaptables et donc, on peut rver dans cette valle de larmes, correctement pay.

J'abonde dans le sens du rapport de l'IGAS. Quand je baguenaudais avec mon rafiot prs des ctes espagnoles j'ai eu l'occasion de bavarder avec des autochtones et des plaisanciers teutoniques. Faut pas croire mais ces derniers ont beaucoup de congs et les espagnols ont toujours un jour fri par-ci par l parce que c'est la fte de la Santa Virgen del Carmen o autres.

----------


## halaster08

> Ce rapport na toutefois jamais t transmis au gouvernement. Le chef de lInspection gnrale des affaires sociales (IGAS), Pierre Boissier, estimait en effet quil avait t rat


Etonnant, ce rapport va  l'encontre de tout ce qu'on nous rabache comme connerie depuis des annes donc il est rat.
C'est si compliqu de voir la ralit en face?

@chauve-souris
Le rapport parle de temps partiel a 80-90% pas 50%, dans la boite o je bosse actuellement en Belgique a se fait beaucoup.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je ne suis pas emball par le "_temps partiel_" car si on compte
> 1. Le temps de s'habiller correctement (alors qu'on glande/bricole dans des fringues innommables)
> 2. Le temps de transport parce que son lieu de travail n'est pas  ct de chez soi, faut pas rver.


Je ne te saisis pas l ...Tu peux aussi faire un 4/5 me en bossant 4 jours sur 5 et l la problmatique que tu cites ne s'applique pas.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Qu'on essaie toujours de nous faire passer les 35 heures comme un mal absolu qui ronge notre pays alors que la rduction du temps de travail est de toute faon vers quoi on tendra (et pas qu'en France).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Loi Travail : un rapport de lIGAS pour rhabiliter les 35 heures aurait t censur
> 
> Et vous ?
>  Quen pensez-vous ?


Qu'on est pas prt d'en entendre parler dans les dbats pour la scurit prsidentielle !  ::aie::

----------


## Kearz

> Je ne suis pas emball par le "temps partiel" car si on compte
> 1. Le temps de s'habiller correctement (alors qu'on glande/bricole dans des fringues innommables)
> 2. Le temps de transport parce que son lieu de travail n'est pas  ct de chez soi, faut pas rver.
> 
> donc finalement on perd presque un temps complet pour tre pay la moiti. Ce sont plutt les mres de famille qui recherchent ce type de poste. A condition, bien sr, que ce ne soit pas trop loin de chez elles.


1 & 2 : quand tu es  80% logiquement, sur 5 jours, tu gagne un jour. 
1: tu t'habille comme tu veux mais personnellement, c'est par parce que je suis chez moi que je suis en fringues innommable. 
2: imaginons que ton 80% se base pas sur le gain d'une journe mais d'heure par jour, tu partiras plus tt du boulot, tu esquives les bouchons. 

Pour le point sur les femmes; c'est faux aussi. Personnellement je veux passer au 32H (soit 80% de mon 39h actuel) pour avoir un jour chez moi pour bosser sur des trucs perso (_je vais essayer de ngocier a plutt qu'une augmentation d'ici fin d'anne_). Et au dernire nouvelle, je ne suis pas une femme.  ::mouarf:: 




> Je suis plus partisan des CDD, mais il faudrait que cela soit mieux structur, en particulier qu'il y ait des panels professionnels par rgion. Par exemple une PME n'a pas besoin d'un informaticien  temps plein. Mais si elle a une adaptation  faire elle aimerait bien retrouver la mme personne qui connait  la fois la bote et le matos qui y a t install. Et tre en CDD ne serait pas considr comme un sous-travail car il serait le fait de gens  la fois comptents et adaptables et donc, on peut rver dans cette valle de larmes, correctement pay.


Je vois pas en quoi le CDD rgle le problme de ta PME. 
Elle a besoin d'une personne ponctuellement? a se rgle avec: le temps partiel, freelance voir SSII. 




> Qu'on essaie toujours de nous faire passer les 35 heures comme un mal absolu qui ronge notre pays alors que la rduction du temps de travail est de toute faon vers quoi on tendra (et pas qu'en France).


Les 35h c'est peut-tre le mal absolu, du moins si elles sont retires. 
Oui, avant la mise en place, elles avaient de quoi faire peur (pour les patrons). Finalement, la productivit n'a pas baiss. Rsultat ? On fait le taff de 39h en 35h (ou on fait des heures supp non pay). 
Si on repasse au 39h, on va forcement nous demander d'en faire plus (alors qu'on en fait pas moins). Donc finalement, a sera des 39h plus rentable que les 39h d'avant.

----------


## Zirak

> Rsultat ? On fait le taff de 39h en 35h (*ou on fait des heures supp non pay*). 
> Si on repasse au 39h, *on va forcement nous demander d'en faire plus* (alors qu'on en fait pas moins). Donc finalement, a sera des 39h plus rentable que les 39h d'avant.


Attention tout de mme, tout le monde est loin de rellement faire 35h actuellement. 

Beaucoup travaillent 39/40h au lieu de 35h et ont donc 3 ou 4 h en heure supp, ou des RTT pour compenser.

Si les 35h sautent, ces personnes ne travailleront pas plus que maintenant, elle seront juste moins payes ou n'auront plus de RTT, ce qui fera effectivement des "39h" plus rentables pour l'entreprise.

----------


## Neckara

> Et au dernire nouvelle, je ne suis pas une femme.


Did you just assume your gender ?

 ::dehors:: .

----------


## Traroth2

Je me demande si un dput ou un autre aura le courage de parler de ce rapport de l'IGAS aujourd'hui  l'assemble, puisque l'infme loi travail repasse...

Si le rapport vous intresse, Mdiapart l'a publi en intgralit hier, au fait.

----------


## halaster08

> Je me demande si un dput ou un autre aura le courage de parler de ce rapport de l'IGAS aujourd'hui  l'assemble, puisque l'infme loi travail repasse...


Elle tait pas dj repasse un seconde fois? il faut combien de 49.3 pour que a passe vraiment?

----------


## Zirak

> Elle tait pas dj repasse un seconde fois? il faut combien de 49.3 pour que a passe vraiment?


Si, mais a devait repasser au Snat suite au 2me 49.3 pour encore revenir  l'Assemble pour le vote dfinitif.

Vu que le Snat ne veut plus se faire chier  faire des amendements au texte pour se reprendre un 49.3 derrire, ils n'y ont pas retouch, donc l, cela devrait tre le dernier passage  l'Assemble (avec ou sans 49.3, mme si probablement avec, histoire d'tre sr).

----------


## Invit

> Ce rapport na toutefois jamais t transmis au gouvernement. Le chef de lInspection gnrale des affaires sociales (IGAS), Pierre Boissier, estimait en effet quil avait t rat. Mais la fuite nous montre bien quil aurait tout simplement raviv le dbat sur la loi Travail. Aurait-il donc t tenu secret pour cette raison


C'est franchement con parce que, s'il avait t transmis au gouvernement, on n'en aurait juste jamais entendu parler. L'issue aurait de toute faon t la mme. C'est pas comme si on dcouvrait quelque chose dans ce rapport. Il ne fait que conforter le discours des syndicats et d'un certain nombre d'conomistes.

@Ceux qui participent au mouvement : J'ai l'impression que le mouvement est mort depuis l'arrive de l'Euro des vacances scolaires. C'est moi ou bien ?

----------


## freesket

Les rapports concernant les 35h disent tout et son contraire, celui-ci inclus...la vrit c'est que l'on ne sait pas...

----------


## LSMetag

Je suis presque sr qu'il y aura srement un dput frondeur ou trs  gauche pour ressortir le rapport ^^.

En mme temps, cette loi ne revient pas sur les 35h en dure globale et lgale de temps de travail. Elle permet des accords d'entreprise pour de la flexibilit, qui doivent tre approuvs par au moins 50% des salaris et des syndicats.
Utile en cas de baisse des commandes (rduire temporairement les heures et les salaires en mme temps) ou de forte affluence (touristes pendant les vacances d't).

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je suis presque sr qu'il y aura srement un dput frondeur ou trs  gauche pour ressortir le rapport ^^.
> 
> En mme temps, cette loi ne revient pas sur les 35h en dure globale et lgale de temps de travail. Elle permet des accords d'entreprise pour de la flexibilit, qui doivent tre approuvs par au moins 50% des salaris et des syndicats.
> Utile en cas de baisse des commandes (rduire temporairement les heures et les salaires en mme temps) ou de forte affluence (touristes pendant les vacances d't).


Une bonne loi de gauche quoi  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

> Elle tait pas dj repasse un seconde fois? il faut combien de 49.3 pour que a passe vraiment?


Je dois reconnatre que je n'ai pas compris non plus.

----------


## Traroth2

> Les rapports concernant les 35h disent tout et son contraire, celui-ci inclus...la vrit c'est que l'on ne sait pas...


Ah bon, il y a des rapports qui disent le contraire ?

----------


## super_navide

De toute faon a quoi bon le progrs technique en robotique , informatique etc ... si ce n'est pas pour travailler moins.
Aprs c'est pas parce quon ne travaille pas qu'on ne fait rien.
Il faut arrter avec lidologie qu'il fasse toujours travailler plus , c'est la productivit qui compte pas autre chose .

----------


## LSMetag

> Une bonne loi de gauche quoi


Une loi le moins  droite possible dirons-nous ^^. Les employeurs font aussi partie du peuple et font une bonne part de la richesse d'un pays.

Dur de faire cohabiter son idologie avec les tristes ralits imposes par le capitalisme et la mondialisation. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils auraient pu pondre une loi "Full Medef" qui aurait t vote sans 49:3 et soutenue par la moiti du pays. Ils ont prfr le compromis et donc se mettre tout le monde  dos. Je trouve a courageux et honnte.

----------


## Neckara

> De toute faon a quoi bon le progrs technique en robotique , informatique etc ... si ce n'est pas pour travailler moins.


Oui, c'est vrai,  quoi bon les progrs appliqus au mdical ? 
A quoi bon augmenter la prcision ou la scurit ? A quoi bon ouvrir de nouvelles possibilits ?




> Aprs c'est pas parce quon ne travaille pas qu'on ne fait rien.


Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait "quelque chose" qu'on apporte autant  la socit qu'en travaillant.
D'ailleurs, par simple curiosit, pour des personnes aussi presse d'arrter de travailler, je me demande ce que vous prvoyez de faire  la place.




> c'est la productivit qui compte pas autre chose.


C'est comme dire, "Faut arrter avec cette idologie qu'il faille toujours courir plus longtemps, c'est la vitesse qui compte, pas autre chose".

Alors pour ton information : distance parcourue = vitesse * dure.

----------


## seedbarrett

> D'ailleurs, par simple curiosit, pour des personnes aussi presse d'arrter de travailler, je me demande ce que vous prvoyez de faire  la place.


Me remettre  la musique, faire des robots dansants, allez  la fac, c'est pas les ides qui manques ! Organiser de nouveaux concerts  Paris, voir mes amis  l'tranger a me ferais rver !

----------


## Neckara

Une socit qui vivrait de musique, robots dansant, de concerts et de ftes tudiantes, gnial  ::ccool:: .

----------


## ManusDei

> Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait "quelque chose" qu'on apporte autant  la socit qu'en travaillant.
> D'ailleurs, par simple curiosit, pour des personnes aussi presse d'arrter de travailler, je me demande ce que vous prvoyez de faire  la place.


Musique, associatif, passer du temps avec ma conjointe/ma fille, faire le nolife devant la console/le pc.
Ou travailler sur des projets perso pour changer de domaine et me mettre  mon compte.

----------


## super_navide

> Oui, c'est vrai,  quoi bon les progrs appliqus au mdical ? 
> A quoi bon augmenter la prcision ou la scurit ? A quoi bon ouvrir de nouvelles possibilits ?
> 
> 
> Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait "quelque chose" qu'on apporte autant  la socit qu'en travaillant.
> D'ailleurs, par simple curiosit, pour des personnes aussi presse d'arrter de travailler, je me demande ce que vous prvoyez de faire  la place.
> 
> 
> C'est comme dire, "Faut arrter avec cette idologie qu'il faille toujours courir plus longtemps, c'est la vitesse qui compte, pas autre chose".
> ...


Tu a rien compris tous le monde ne peut pas tre mdecins ou ingnieur et apporter beaucoup de chose  la socit....
Les footballeurs apporte quoi  la socit pour l'argent qui gagne....

On peut parfaitement imaginer une socit ou on travail par passion et non pas par obligation pour le pognons....

----------


## halaster08

> Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on fait "quelque chose" qu'on apporte autant  la socit qu'en travaillant.


Sauf que si toi tu travailles moins, normalement il y a quelqu'un qui cherche actuellement du boulot qui lui pourrait travailler  ta place donc au final a revient au mme.




> D'ailleurs, par simple curiosit, pour des personnes aussi presse d'arrter de travailler, je me demande ce que vous prvoyez de faire  la place.


Travailler moins c'est pas arrter de travailler.

----------


## super_navide

> Musique, associatif, passer du temps avec ma conjointe/ma fille, faire le nolife devant la console/le pc.
> Ou travailler sur des projets perso pour changer de domaine et me mettre  mon compte.


Merci de rpondre, 
Moi jouer de la guitar , faire des jeux videos (http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...e-moteur-jeux/ ) , duquer mes enfants pour l'avenir de la socit 
Enfin plein de chose passionnante .... 
Moi je fais 35 heures et je fais plein de chose en dehors du boulot ......

----------


## Zirak

> Une socit qui vivrait de musique, robots dansant, de concerts et de ftes tudiantes, gnial .


C'est vrai que passer 80% de sa vie au boulot, c'est tellement plus panouissant...  ::aie:: 


(je vais parler d'un point de vue gnral, mme si je dis "moi", je ne parle pas de moi la tout de suite en tant que dveloppeur, donc merci de vous abstenir sur le couplet "des robots qui feront le boulot des devs ? c'est pas prt d'arriver ! OLOL"...)


Si un robot peut faire mon taff, en mieux et pour moins cher, qui va m'embaucher ? 

Qu'est-ce que j'apporte de plus  la socit en faisant le mme boulot que le robot, mais pour plus cher, et pour surement plus d'emmerdes ?

Faut que je me retape 3  5 ans d'tudes pour me rorienter compltement ? Qui paie mes dpenses en attendant ?

Et si aucune autre branche ne m'attire ?  Et si je ne veux / peux pas me retaper 3  5 ans d'tudes ?

Quel intrt de me diriger vers un autre boulot non-qualifi, qui sera surement automatis  son tour  plus ou moins court ou moyen terme, et me retaper toute cette remise en cause de ma vie X annes aprs ? Aprs tout, ce n'est que le dbut...


Bref, prner le travail 40h par semaine, 52 semaines par an, pendant 50 ou 60 ans (oui je sais, tu n'as pas affirm cela, mais tu n'affirmes jamais rien, c'est bien le problme :p), c'est bien beau, mais comment tu files du boulot  tout le monde ? Cela fait X pages et X fils diffrents, o tu n'as toujours pas apport la moindre rponse... (mais je sais que tu n'es pas la pour apporter des rponses ou dbattre, juste pointer les "biais" de raisonnement.).

----------


## Neckara

> Ou travailler sur des projets perso pour changer de domaine et me mettre  mon compte.


Et qu'est-ce que t'empches de le faire actuellement ?
Se mettre  son propre compte est possible, il y a mme des structures qui peuvent te soutenir pendant 3 ans.




> Tu a rien compris tous le monde ne peut pas tre mdecins ou ingnieur et apporter beaucoup de chose  la socit....


Tu as une vision trs troite de ce qu'est "apporter quelque chose  la socit".
La caissire, le restaurateur, le technicien de surface, ils apportent tous quelque chose  la socit. Quand tu rentre dans ton bureau, cela ne t'aide pas qu'il soit un minimum propre, que tu puisse utiliser les toilettes ? Et le btiment, il y a bien quelqu'un qui l'a construit, qui ont produit les matriaux, qui le maintiennent. Tu as le comptable, et l'administration en gnral, etc.




> Les footballeurs apporte quoi  la socit pour l'argent qui gagne....


Ils gagneraient peut-tre beaucoup moins si le monde n'tait pas aussi fou de foot et toujours prt  cracher sur un bouc missaire sans regarder ce qu'il y a  ct.




> On peut parfaitement imaginer une socit ou on travail par passion


On peut imaginer et fantasmer, oui. Par contre, si on commence  promouvoir une telle solution, il faut rpondre  un certain nombre de questions.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a dcider que les personnes travailleront par passion qu'ils le feront ou parce qu'on aura dcid que tout le monde fera exactement ce qu'on veut qu'il fasse que cela se passera ainsi.

C'est bien d'imaginer et de rver, mais il faut quand mme rester un peu les pieds sur Terre.




> Sauf que si toi tu travailles moins, normalement il y a quelqu'un qui cherche actuellement du boulot qui lui pourrait travailler  ta place donc au final a revient au mme.


Avec conservation des salaires ?
Quid des secteurs qui recherchent dj du monde ? Quid des secteurs qui travaillent dj bien plus que 35h ?
Parce que la solution  l'chec de la France de relancer correctement son conomie suite  la dernire crise, est de rduire le temps de travail ?

----------


## super_navide

> Et qu'est-ce que t'empches de le faire actuellement ?
> Se mettre  son propre compte est possible, il y a mme des structures qui peuvent te soutenir pendant 3 ans.
> 
> 
> Tu as une vision trs troite de ce qu'est "apporter quelque chose  la socit".
> La caissire, le restaurateur, le technicien de surface, ils apportent tous quelque chose  la socit. Quand tu rentre dans ton bureau, cela ne t'aide pas qu'il soit un minimum propre, que tu puisse utiliser les toilettes ? Et le btiment, il y a bien quelqu'un qui l'a construit, qui ont produit les matriaux, qui le maintiennent. Tu as le comptable, et l'administration en gnral, etc.
> 
> 
> Ils gagneraient peut-tre beaucoup moins si le monde n'tait pas aussi fou de foot et toujours prt  cracher sur un bouc missaire sans regarder ce qu'il y a  ct.
> ...


Tu verra quand tu travaillera et si tu a des enfants et que tu fais pas les 35 heures et que tu a 2 heures de transport pour all ton boulot , ben tu peux pas faire grand chose ........
Le problme c'est qu'on ne travaille pas  supprimer le travail , pour qu'on puissent tous gagner du temps...
Beaucoup de gens veulent plus d'argent mais pas pourquoi plus de temps libre  la place .....
On a qu'une seul vie alors autant avoir plus de temps libre ..

Pour relancer l'conomie franaise il y a pas le choix ducation et haute technologie (ingnieur mdecins etc .... )  et a tous le monde ne peut pas le faire donc on fait quoi dans gens qui peuvent pas ....
Et puis c'est pas parce quon fait moins de 20 heures de travail seulement qu'on peut pas faire de linnovation et apport des dcouvertes importante  l'humanit ....
Le talent et inintelligence  ne se compte pas en heure

----------


## ManusDei

> Et qu'est-ce que t'empches de le faire actuellement ?
> Se mettre  son propre compte est possible, il y a mme des structures qui peuvent te soutenir pendant 3 ans.


Je n'ai pas le temps de faire l'tude de march pour savoir si mon projet est viable.
Et je n'ai pas les moyens de payer quelqu'un pour la faire  ma place, ou pour remplir les dossiers pour avoir les aides pour avoir les moyens de payer l'tude de march.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je ne te saisis pas l ...Tu peux aussi faire un 4/5 me en bossant 4 jours sur 5 et l la problmatique que tu cites ne s'applique pas.


Mais a on ne te le propose jamais. C'est toujours du mi-temps (1/2 journe). Donc mme temps de transport pour aller au boulot, mme consommation de carburant. Donc je n'en vois pas l'intrt. Et comme je l'ai dit, c'est plutt le type de job qui est propos aux mres de famille (poste de comptable  mi-temps, par exemple). Donc je prfre le CDD  plein temps et je mettais toutes mes activits persos au frigo en attendant que je ne bosse plus. C'est ce que j'ai pratiqu un temps quand je faisais la liquidation extra comptable des "canards boiteux" jusqu'au moment o la gnralisation du chmage a rattrap tout le mode (aprs 1981).

----------


## halaster08

> Avec conservation des salaires ?


En thorie si reprend tout ce que vol/cache/dtourne certains patron je suis sur que c'est possible, mais c'est pas le sujet.
En vrai, non mais est-ce vraiment un problme? tu as vraiment besoin de 100% de ton salaire, tu pense que ceux qui galre rien que pour se loger ou se nourrir n'aimerait pas avoir un travail eux aussi mme si pour a toi tu gagnes 10 ou 20% de moins?




> Quid des secteurs qui recherchent dj du monde ?


Si de tels secteurs existent, la solution ne viens pas effictevement de la rduction du temps de travail, mais personne n'as dit que c'tait le remde universel  tout les problmes.




> Quid des secteurs qui travaillent dj bien plus que 35h ?


Justement si ils travaillent dj bien plus que 35h pourquoi ne pas travailler moins et embaucher?




> Parce que la solution  l'chec de la France de relancer correctement son conomie suite  la dernire crise, est de rduire le temps de travail ?


Parce que la solution  l'chec de la France de relancer correctement son conomie suite  la dernire crise, est d'augmenter le temps de travail ? 

Encore une fois personne n'as dit que c'tait le remde universel  tout les problmes. Mais que contrairement  ce que la droite et le patronnat essaye de nous faire croire a cre des emplois.
Et oui crer des emplois c'est bon pour l'conomie d'un pays. Ce n'est surement pas LA solution, mais c'est dj un pas dans la bonne direction.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Mais a on ne te le propose jamais.


Bien sr que si, dans le domaine informatique je ctoie beaucoup de personnes qui bossent 4 jours sur 5.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est vrai que passer 80% de sa vie au boulot, c'est tellement plus panouissant...


Tu sais que tu peux prendre du temps partiel si tu le veux vraiment...
Pour consommer, il faut dj produire...




> Si un robot peut faire mon taff, en mieux et pour moins cher, qui va m'embaucher ? 
> Qu'est-ce que j'apporte de plus  la socit en faisant le mme boulot que le robot, mais pour plus cher, et pour surement plus d'emmerdes ?
> Faut que je me retape 3  5 ans d'tudes pour me rorienter compltement ? Qui paie mes dpenses en attendant ?


Pas besoin de se taper "3  5 ans", 6 mois  3 ans suffisent. Sachant que si tu travaillais, tu as cotis  une caisse ddie  cela.
Sachant aussi qu'il y a des formations  distance/cours du soir.




> Et si aucune autre branche ne m'attire ?  Et si je ne veux / peux pas me retaper 3  5 ans d'tudes ?


Et bien roules-toi par terre en tapant du poing et en pleurant.
Par la mme occasion, demande l'interdiction des ampoules lectriques car elles ont dtruit le march des bougies ou demande  leur socit de payer une taxe pour vous payer...




> Quel intrt de me diriger vers un autre boulot non-qualifi, qui sera surement automatis  son tour  plus ou moins court ou moyen terme, et me retaper toute cette remise en cause de ma vie X annes aprs ? Aprs tout, ce n'est que le dbut...


Et bien prends un boulot qualifi...




> oui je sais, tu n'as pas affirm cela, mais tu n'affirmes jamais rien, c'est bien le problme :p


Le vritable problme c'est que vous avez tendance  foncer tte baisser et  affirmer un peu tout et n'importe quoi.




> c'est bien beau, mais comment tu files du boulot  tout le monde ? Cela fait X pages et X fils diffrents, o tu n'as toujours pas apport la moindre rponse...


Dj il faut bien comprendre qu'il est impossible de supprimer totalement le chmage. Une personne qui vous promettrait cela ne pourrait tre qu'un charlatan ou un dictateur en puissance.

Ensuite, ce n'est pas parce que je vous dis que X=5 n'est pas solution de l'quation X*878 = 4578945 que cela m'oblige  vous donner la solution.

De plus, pour rduire le chmage de manire optimale, impossible en prenant en compte la ralit et les moyens limits qu'on possde, surtout vu ce dont on hrite actuellement.
il va falloir de toute vidence faire quelque chose pour l'ducation et les parents "indignes", ce n'est pas acceptable  notre poque d'avoir des citoyens sans aucune notions de politique, conomie et de culture scientifique. De mme pour le comportement vis  vis de l'ducation national ;de l, on pourrait peut-tre arriver  diminuer les missions abrutissantes et les remplacer par des missions quelques peu plus intellectuelles ou intresser les citoyens un peu plus  la politique. Bien que je ne me fasse pas trop d'illusions ;de l si les politiques ont un peu moins de masses dbiles  manipuler ou  se mfier, cela pourrait quelque peut renforcer leur "courage politique". Si on pouvait ainsi rformer correctement plusieurs institutions (loin d'tre facile), la machine pourrait quelque peu mieux tourner. Cela passerait dj par de vraies simplifications de lois, des accs plus simples pour comprendre la loi, une justice plus rapide pour certains types d'affaires (15ans pour un scandale conomique, c'est bien trop long, si la sanction tombe trop tard, elle n'a plus grand effet), apprendre  grer et  suivre correctement le budget de ltat -p-e donner plus de pouvoirs  la cours des comptes- (moins d'endettement signifie plus de marge de manuvre).

Cela ferait dj une grande bouffe d'air frais si on pouvait faire cela.
Ensuite, cela passerait surtout dans l'investissement en R&D pour spcialiser la France dans des domaines bien prcis, si possible pour devenir leader du domaine. Redevenir le pays des Lumires, de la dmocratie, faire de la vraie recherche de pointe dans ce domaine et surtout le promouvoir.
Rendre un peu les franais fier de leur pays, autrement que par uniquement le football.

Arrter de donner comme seule modle/objectif de vie de gagner des millions (loto/tl ralit) pour ensuite se la couler douce dans une piscine dans leur croisire dans leur lac dans leur le. Arrter cette mentalit de l'aversion au travail et  l'effort, l'aversion  l'intelligence/intello, l'aversion  l'ducation, arrter ces films amricains du hros r3b3l qui n'obit jamais, ne fait que des conneries qui dclenchent des catastrophes en chanes, mais qui s'en sort car il a le cul bord de nouille et une belle gueule, etc.

Ce que je dis est tout con, mais dans notre dmocratie on est mme pas capable de faire cela. La dmocratie est limite par son peuple, si le peuple est mdiocre, la dmocratie sera mdiocre.

Trs objectivement, une dictature pourrait grandement simplifier tout ce processus, mais il ne faut pas se tromper de dictateur  ::aie::  et consentir  de gros sacrifices sur nos liberts. Donc pas trs acceptable comme solution.

Donc en bref ma solution est toute simple, rendre le peuple un peu moins con. Je crains que sans cette condition, il soit difficile de faire grand chose  part poser des rustines en esprant que a tienne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


En gros, t'as pas la moindre ide de solutions concrtes et ralisables, c'est a ?  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

TLDR blabla de Neckara : Ya du chmage parce que les gens sont cons.

Merci pour ta contribution  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

Vous postez trop rapidement,  peine le temps de rpondre qu'il y a dj 50 nouvelles rponses  ::cry:: .




> On a qu'une seul vie alors autant avoir plus de temps libre


Le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la fille de la crmire ?

Ton frigo, ta machine  laver, ton four, ton micro-onde, ton grille-pain, ton ordinateur, ta tl, ta voiture, ta maison, ta nourriture, tes mdicaments/suivi mdical, tes vtements, tes meubles, tes sries, etc. 
Tu es dj riche sans le savoir. Si tu veux conserver ce train de vie, il faut produire l'quivalent de ce que tu consommes. Si tu produits plus ou a besoin de moins, et bien produit moins et tu auras plus de temps libre.
Si toi et le reste du peuple veut consommer plus qu'il ne produit, l'conomie et le concept d'argent va se casser la gueule pour provoquer une belle crise systmique, pas plus compliqu que cela.

C'est comme le gamin qui pique une crise dans le super-march car sa mre ne veut lui offrir qu'un seul jeu parmi les deux qu'il possde...




> Pour relancer l'conomie franaise il y a pas le choix ducation et haute technologie (ingnieur mdecins etc .... )  et a tous le monde ne peut pas le faire donc on fait quoi dans gens qui peuvent pas ....


Dj entendu parler de Darwin et du soleil vert ?  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, si c'est une limite intrinsque  l'individu ou  son environnement familiale, et si c'est un peu trop rpandu, il va falloir prendre des mesures si on veut que la socit puisse continuer d'voluer. A voir des moyens techniques dont on disposera lorsque le moment sera venu.
Avoir des citoyens de seconde classe voir un "levage d'humains infrieur", ne me plairait pas trop et ouvre la porte  des drives assez monstrueuses.

Mais bon, je ne pense pas qu'on en soit l actuellement.




> Et puis c'est pas parce quon fait moins de 20 heures de travail seulement qu'on peut pas faire de linnovation et apport des dcouvertes importante  l'humanit ....
> Le talent et inintelligence  ne se compte pas en heure


Oui, d'ailleurs les chercheurs ils en foutent tellement pas une en France.
Avoir une ide, a prend quoi ? 3-4 secondes ? aprs ils peuvent totalement se la couler douce...




> Je n'ai pas le temps de faire l'tude de march pour savoir si mon projet est viable.
> Et je n'ai pas les moyens de payer quelqu'un pour la faire  ma place, ou pour remplir les dossiers pour avoir les aides pour avoir les moyens de payer l'tude de march.


Ce n'est pas en se cherchant des excuses pour ne pas essayer que a pourra changer...
Tu t'es renseigns sur les ppinires d'entreprises ? Sur les aides de ltat et des collectivits ?

Tu peux dj te lancer pendant environ 3 ans pour tester ton ide et avoir des aides extrieures.




> En vrai, non mais est-ce vraiment un problme? tu as vraiment besoin de 100% de ton salaire, tu pense que ceux qui galre rien que pour se loger ou se nourrir n'aimerait pas avoir un travail eux aussi mme si pour a toi tu gagnes 10 ou 20% de moins?


Donc vous voulez forcer des personnes  travailler moins contre leur gr ?
Puis bon, vous partez dj d'une hypothse fausse partant du principe que le chmage actuel est d  la robotisation et non  l'incapacit de la France de retrouver sa puissance conomique.

Tiens, moi j'aimerais bien tre millionnaire, mme si pour cela chaque franais me donne 1. Et puis c'est quoi 1 ? Soyez pas radins !




> Si de tels secteurs existent, la solution ne viens pas effictevement de la rduction du temps de travail, mais personne n'as dit que c'tait le remde universel  tout les problmes.


Oui, et ces secteurs vont faire comment ?




> Justement si ils travaillent dj bien plus que 35h pourquoi ne pas travailler moins et embaucher?


Peut-tre parce que ce n'est pas possible ?




> Parce que la solution  l'chec de la France de relancer correctement son conomie suite  la dernire crise, est d'augmenter le temps de travail ?


Je n'ai pas dit cela.




> Et oui crer des emplois c'est bon pour l'conomie d'un pays. Ce n'est surement pas LA solution, mais c'est dj un pas dans la bonne direction.


Sauf que l'conomie est un peu plus complique et nuance que "c'est bon pour l'conomie ou pas".

----------


## super_navide

> Tu sais que tu peux prendre du temps partiel si tu le veux vraiment...
> Pour consommer, il faut dj produire...
> 
> 
> Pas besoin de se taper "3  5 ans", 6 mois  3 ans suffisent. Sachant que si tu travaillais, tu as cotis  une caisse ddie  cela.
> Sachant aussi qu'il y a des formations  distance/cours du soir.
> 
> 
> Et bien roules-toi par terre en tapant du poing et en pleurant.
> ...



Je suis d'accord mais pour a pas besoin de faire plus de 35 heures de boulot...
Il vaut mieux 10 000 ingnieur a bosser 20 heures par semaine ensemble que 5 000 ingnieur  40 heures .
C'est un grand principe de la paralllisation  .....
Linnovation n'est pas fonction du nombre d'heure que tu passe a bosser , pour mon jeux parfois je bosse mieux en bossant un peut tous les jours que le week end comme un malade pendant 7heure.
Pareil pour la guitar ...

----------


## Neckara

> En gros, t'as pas la moindre ide de solutions concrtes et ralisables, c'est a ?


X * 4578 = 45787845, X = 2 ;non ce n'est pas possible, 4578*2 fait bien moins que 45787845 ;gueuh ! taka proposer une solution si tu es si malin !sans calculettes je ne suis pas capable de le faire, mais une bonne approximation serait X = 1000, X*4578 = 45780000 ;gueuh ! En gros t'as pas la moindre ide de solutions concrtes et ralisable, c'est a ?  ::roll::  







> TLDR blabla de Neckara : Ya du chmage parce que les gens sont cons.
> 
> Merci pour ta contribution


La dmonstration complte est un peu longue, je vais donc admettre/simplifier des choses.

On pose que :
les gens sont cons :
ne se renseignent pas ;adorent cracher sur les autres et rler ;n'ont que de pitres capacits de raisonnements. 



Gens cons => politiques qu'ils mritent (1).
Politiques qu'ils mritent => pitres dcisions (2).
Gens cons => difficile de prendre certaines dcisions complexes (3).

(2) && (3) => pitres institutions.
pitre institution => pitre conomie => chmage.


Bon, je pense qu'on admet tous : "pitre conomie => chmage".
La corrlation entre les institutions et l'conomie a dj t prsente dans certains ouvrages, je pense qu'il est assez ais de l'admettre.

----------


## Grogro

> Bien sr que si, dans le domaine informatique je ctoie beaucoup de personnes qui bossent 4 jours sur 5.


Et comment ils ngocient leur salaire ces gens l ?

----------


## Neckara

> Je suis d'accord mais pour a pas besoin de faire plus de 35 heures de boulot...


"Pour a", c'est  dire ?
Je parle de beaucoup de choses, donc je vois mal ce  quoi tu fais rfrence.




> Il vaut mieux 10 000 ingnieur a bosser 20 heures par semaine ensemble que 5 000 ingnieur  40 heures .
> C'est un grand principe de la paralllisation  .....




http://www.commitstrip.com/fr/2016/0...-code-project/

De plus, ce n'est pas toujours possible. Si je veux que des personnes m'aident, il faut qu'elles comprennent ce que je fais, donc il faut que je rdige un papier scientifique... sauf qu' ce moment, je n'ai plus vraiment besoin de leur aide (sauf pour 2-3 trucs de rdactions).
De mme que si tu prends 2 femmes enceintes, tu n'auras pas un bb au bout de 9/2 mois.

Je ne parles mme pas de toutes les implications conomiques et de la difficult  le mettre en place.




> pour mon jeux parfois je bosse mieux en bossant un peut tous les jours que le week end comme un malade pendant 7heure.


Et bien moi c'est le contraire,  1h par jours, je ne peux pas faire grand chose et quand cela commence  traner, je suis dcourags, dmotiv, je prends du temps pour me souvenir o j'tais et je fini par tout recommencer. Par contre je fais des bonds quand je peux y consacrer une journe.

----------


## Brenlem

Disons qu'il y a X heures de travail disponible par semaine et France et qu'il y a Y personnes actives alors X/Y va nous donner une ide de ce vers quoi il faut que l'on tende. Vu le nombre de personnes au chmage, X a des chances d'tre < 35H.
Aprs il faut aussi prendre en compte d'autres facteurs parce que la c'est forcment trs rducteur, les heures de travail ne se valent pas et ne sont pas toutes accessibles au plus grand nombre.. 

Le temps partiel  80%+ est une plutt bonne ide d'autant que l'on peut penser que la productivit individuelle ne sera pas forcment impacte d'autant. Moins de fatigue... ce qui permettrait  chacun d'tre payer comme s'il tait  temps plein (Augmentation de salaire justifie par l'augmentation de productivit).
Le temps partiel infrieur  80% ne semble pas tre une bonne voie, un travail doit permettre de vivre de manire dcente et de permettre d'tablir des projets. Je ne me risquerai pas  aller voir mon banquier pour un prt en lui disant que jenchane les CDD  mi-temps.  

Il faudrait redonner un vrai sens  la formation et l'exprience acquise, arrter de donner une trop grande part au diplme lors d'une embauche ce qui est malheureusement trop le cas en France. Cela permettrait peut tre  certains secteurs de recruter alors qu'ils ont du mal actuellement. Le mouton  5 pattes, tout le monde en a entendu parler mais personne ne l'a jamais vu.. 

Un autre problme "historique" de France ou d'ailleurs c'est la lutte pour le pouvoir. Droite/Gauche, on oublie que leurs ides devraient avant tout d'tre de faire en sorte d'amliorer le quotidien des gens, d'apporter des rponses aux problmatiques sociales, socitales, conomique, scuritaire.. 
Mais nos chers lus, pays par nos deniers, passent leur temps (ou au moins la moiti, tant qu'ils ne sont pas dans la majorit gouvernante)  cogner sur le parti politique d'en face, de polmiquer sur tout et n'importe quoi. 

Que les sensibilits soient diffrentes, que les moyens mis en oeuvre pour atteindre un objectif commun soient diffrents, soit. Mais essayons d'entrer dans une dmarche constructive et de savoir s'couter. Quand aujourd'hui on regarde un dbat politique droite/gauche, vous avez un camp qui dfend son bilan et l'autre qui essaye par tous les moyens de le dtruire, chiffres  l'appui. Rarement on a des dbats d'ides, arguments et respectueux. Cette loi travail en est un bel exemple. L'utilisation du 49-3 (trs critiqu par la gauche lors de sa mise en place...) est aujourd'hui ncessaire pour faire passer des lois qui n'auraient pas lapprobation du parlement. C'est une certaine forme de dictature.. 

J'ai aussi ma sensibilit et je n'ai pas l'impression que le libralisme et le capitalisme  outrance peuvent nous sortir de la mouise dans laquelle ils nous ont mise. (Remember les diffrents krach boursier..) 
Pour s'en sortir je pense qu'il faudrait remettre un peu plus d'humain dans notre socit gouverne par l'argent.. Partager les ressources que l'on a et mieux les redistribuer. "Quand on aura abattu le dernier arbre, pcher le dernier poisson... on verra bien que l'argent ne se mange pas."

----------


## Neckara

@Brenlem :
Le gros problme de la rduction du temps de travail... c'est que ce n'est pas aussi simple.

Si c'est pour bosser officiellement 35*0.8h comme on bosse officiellement 35h mais officieusement rest  39h... merci pour l'arnaque ;Si c'est pour recevoir 80% de son salaire, les mnages les plus modestes vont en ptir ;Si c'est pour garder un salaire intact, a risque d'tre fatal pour les PME, et risque de rendre les investissements plus frileux ;Si certains secteurs ne peuvent pas se permettre de bosser  80%... dj que certains bossent plus que les 35h, a risque de ne pas trs bien passer ;Baisser de 20% la dure du travail va engendrer des cots supplmentairesCe n'est pas une solution durable au problme, juste une rustine.




> Mais nos chers lus, pays par nos deniers, passent leur temps (ou au moins la moiti, tant qu'ils ne sont pas dans la majorit gouvernante)  cogner sur le parti politique d'en face, de polmiquer sur tout et n'importe quoi.


Malheureusement, c'est ce qui est actuellement le plus efficace pour se faire lire...




> L'utilisation du 49-3 (trs critiqu par la gauche lors de sa mise en place...) est aujourd'hui ncessaire pour faire passer des lois qui n'auraient pas lapprobation du parlement. C'est une certaine forme de dictature..


Et de l'autre ct, ils te diront que c'est parce que l'opposition s'amuse  spammer d'amendements pour retarder au maximum la procdure et esprer que le projet sera abandonn ou obsolte.




> Pour s'en sortir je pense qu'il faudrait remettre un peu plus d'humain dans notre socit gouverne par l'argent..


Personnellement, je trouve que notre socit est pas mal centre sur l'humain, ou plutt sur son propre petit nombril/ses propres petites envies (et par extension sur l'argent).




> Partager les ressources que l'on a et mieux les redistribuer.


Mouais, mais je me mfie.
Si c'est pour prendre encore plus le fruit de mon travail, non merci. Qu'on commence dj  rformer correctement les institutions plutt que d'essayer de remplir un tonneau des danades et on en reparlera.

----------


## super_navide

Ce que l'humanit devrait faire c'est travailler ensemble pour automatiser tous ce qui est pnible  faire.
Je pense que quelqu'un qui ramasse les poubelles tous les jours ne le fait pas par passion, pourquoi ne pas faire en sorte de lui viter cette peine , mieux vaut que cette personne essai en prenant sont temps a se cultiver , apprendre plein de chose plus intressante.
Beaucoup de gens ce mente  eux mme en ce disant travailler c'est bien sinon il ptera un cble en s'apercevant de la vie de merde qu'il ont .....
Travaill oui mais par passion sinon on devient con.
Moi j'aime mon travail de dveloppeur car il est passionnant et si je fais mon jeux ( je met plus de videos sinon je vais me faire vir de ce forum ) c'est uniquement par passion.
Alors librons nous du travail.....

----------


## super_navide

> @Brenlem :
> Le gros problme de la rduction du temps de travail... c'est que ce n'est pas aussi simple.
> 
> Si c'est pour bosser officiellement 35*0.8h comme on bosse officiellement 35h mais officieusement rest  39h... merci pour l'arnaque ;Si c'est pour recevoir 80% de son salaire, les mnages les plus modestes vont en ptir ;Si c'est pour garder un salaire intact, a risque d'tre fatal pour les PME, et risque de rendre les investissements plus frileux ;Si certains secteurs ne peuvent pas se permettre de bosser  80%... dj que certains bossent plus que les 35h, a risque de ne pas trs bien passer ;Baisser de 20% la dure du travail va engendrer des cots supplmentairesCe n'est pas une solution durable au problme, juste une rustine.
> 
> 
> Malheureusement, c'est ce qui est actuellement le plus efficace pour se faire lire...
> 
> 
> ...



Mais il y a de l'argent pour payer la plupart des gens pour 30 heures , regarde les 10 fortunes de france le patrimoine de Bernard Arnault, Patrick Drahi Vincent Bollor Serge Dassault Liliane Bettencourt.
Tu croix qu'il apporte koi  l'humanit eux et on peut ajouter les footballeurs les chanteurs et les acteurs ...
Donc l'argent existe ..... Donc les 30 heures c'est possible si on paye les gens qui produise vraiment

En plus je pense que tu changera d'avis le jour ou tu travaillera dans une entreprise .......

----------


## super_navide

> "Pour a", c'est  dire ?
> Je parle de beaucoup de choses, donc je vois mal ce  quoi tu fais rfrence.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.commitstrip.com/fr/2016/0...-code-project/
> 
> De plus, ce n'est pas toujours possible. Si je veux que des personnes m'aident, il faut qu'elles comprennent ce que je fais, donc il faut que je rdige un papier scientifique... sauf qu' ce moment, je n'ai plus vraiment besoin de leur aide (sauf pour 2-3 trucs de rdactions).
> De mme que si tu prends 2 femmes enceintes, tu n'auras pas un bb au bout de 9/2 mois.
> ...


Je te parle de la paralllisation pour des dcouvertes et des constructions significative pour l'humanit
La conqute spatial ou crer la singularit.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais il y a de l'argent pour payer la plupart des gens pour 30 heures , regarde les 10 fortunes de france le patrimoine de Bernard Arnault, Patrick Drahi Vincent Bollor Serge Dassault Liliane Bettencourt.


L'conomie est tellement loin d'tre aussi simple... c'est dingue que vous ne puissiez pas comprendre cela.

Payer les gens 30h/semaine aura des rpercutions conomiques, qu'on "ai" ou pas l'argent pour.
Tes grandes fortunes vont se barrer  l'tranger si tu commences  leur prendre leur argent comme a, on sera bien avanc ensuite.




> Tu croix qu'il apporte koi  l'humanit eux


Je sais pas... une source de capital prt  prendre des risques ?





> et on peut ajouter les footballeurs les chanteurs et les acteurs ...


Il faudrait savoir... le chant/danse fte tudiantes, a apporte des choses  la socit ou non ?
Puis bon... c'est quand mme votre argent que vous leur donnez de votre plein gr.

Donc si vous ne voulez pas qu'ils aient un tel salaire, et bien arrtez de leur donner votre argent... S'il ne suffit que de a pour passer aux 30h, qu'attendez-vous ?




> En plus je pense que tu changera d'avis le jour ou tu travaillera dans une entreprise .......


Mouais, gnial l'argument... et moi je pense que tu changeras d'avis le jour o tu seras millionnaire.  ::mouarf:: 




> Je te parle de la paralllisation pour des dcouvertes et des constructions significative pour l'humanit
> La conqute spatial ou crer la singularit.


Et a change quoi ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> Bien sr que si, dans le domaine informatique je ctoie beaucoup de personnes qui bossent 4 jours sur 5.


Ouarf l'informatique ! C'est pourtant le domaine o je suis (j'tais) le plus comptent, mais quand j'ai largu ma SARL qui tait en anmie financire, j'tais trop "vieux"  40 ans que ce soit pour du temps partiel ou total.

----------


## Chauve souris

Amusant cette enfilade franco-franaise qui, de surcrot, se situe dans le quasi trou noir du petit monde informatique. Moi j'aime bien l'informatique, mais je ne suis pas mari avec, surtout qu' l'poque o mon ge ne posait pas - encore - problme il m'tait dj impossible de trouver le moindre job dans ce secteur. Finalement je gagnais sinon plus, tout au moins sans souci, de l'argent dans les jobs les plus divers o je n'avais pas lerche de qualification (dans une bote de plomberie j'tais devenu le meilleur pour faire des soudures de repiquage sur d'anciens tuyaux de plomb). Mais j'tais adaptable et je le suis toujours.

Je n'aurais rien  vous dire  ce niveau l. Toute solution de bon sens me rend dtestable (ici j'ai mme perdu 700 points d'un coup bien que a ne me proccupe pas tellement). En effet que puis-je dire  un obse si ce n'est de bouffer moins et un accro aux cigarettes que je connais un moyen infaillible pour arrter de fumer : ne plus acheter de cigarettes. Mais, comme le disait Zarathoustra dans le Prologue : "_je ne suis pas la bouche pour les paroles qu'ils veulent entendre_".

C'est donc pour cela que j'ai mis 8.000 km dans la vue de ce pays qui crve et qui veut crever(1). J'aurai bien fait quipe avec quelqu'un partageant les mmes analyses et les mmes conclusions pour qu'on puisse faire quipe ensemble pour un job rentable pas fix  l'avance, mais ce n'est pas possible et je n'ai pas envie de bosser seul  mon ge d'autant que, si je me dbrouille bien, je peux continuer  vivre comme un petit rentier.

(1) On m'aurait demander de scuriser la zone des festivits de Nice j'aurais fait placer sur la chausse ces gros plots en bton qu'on utilise pour matrialiser des voies provisoires. De plus, nantis d'un gros anneau en fer d'un ct et d'un crochet de l'autre, ils peuvent se solidariser et le plus fou des camions ne pourrait pas passer. Donc si ce raisonnement est  la porte d'un petit gugusse comme moi et que cela n'a pas t utilis par les "_spcialistes_" de la scurit, c'est qu'il y a derrire une volont dlibre de ce que j'appellerais "_pulsion de mort_". Maintenant plus besoin de camion : une hache dans un train, un couteau pour chtier des "_infidles_" trop dvtues, mais on continue avec les mmes  en faire entrer. Mme les dlinquants comme le chauffeur du camion de Nice ne se font pas expulser. Quant  moi j'ai prfr m'expulser moi-mme.

----------


## super_navide

> L'conomie est tellement loin d'tre aussi simple... c'est dingue que vous ne puissiez pas comprendre cela.
> 
> Payer les gens 30h/semaine aura des rpercutions conomiques, qu'on "ai" ou pas l'argent pour.
> Tes grandes fortunes vont se barrer  l'tranger si tu commences  leur prendre leur argent comme a, on sera bien avanc ensuite.
> 
> 
> Je sais pas... une source de capital prt  prendre des risques ?
> 
> 
> ...


Alors la c toi qui connais rien a l'conomie.
On a pas besoin de grande fortune , on a besoin de cerveaux , l'argent se cr si tu savais , tu connais la planche a billet .....
Continue a pens comme ca tu verra quand tu bossera quand ton chef se moquera  royalement de tes comptences car il pourra all sous traiter ailleurs  moins chre mme a produire de la merde tant que sa rapporte ... 
Tu te crois plus brillant que les autres , tu te vois dj millionnaire car tu fais quelque article sur www.developpez.com  tu  va vite dchant ......

Et puis rflchis un peut les gens qui ont  du capital il place leurs argents et donc il faut que cette argent leurs rapporte , donc il faut que quelqu'un bosse pour eux pour qu'ils gagnent encore plus d'argent, on appelle ca des rentiers et eux ils font  mme pas  35 heures car ils ont pas besoin de bosser.
Et quelle risque il prennent aucun , si a marche pas il foutent les gens dehors.
Voil le capitalisme dans toute sa splendeur....
Pourquoi parce que les banques et les assureurs refuse de prendre des risques et prter de l'argent pour faire fonctionner les entreprises...
Tu prfre quoi trouver un actionnaire qui sera propritaire de ton entreprise a qui tu devra verser des dividendes et qui te vire si tu fais pas ce qu'il dit.
Ou faire un prt a la banque sur N anne et a la fin tu es propritaire de ton entreprise et la tu pourras devenir un encul d'actionnaire...

Ta vision de l'conomie est nave mais c'est normal tu es jeune , je pensais comme toi quand j'tais jeune mais j'ai vite vu la ralit .....

----------


## Neckara

> Alors la c toi qui connais rien a l'conomie.
> On a pas besoin de grande fortune , on a besoin de cerveaux , l'argent se cr si tu savais , tu connais la planche a billet .....


Oui, et il suffit d'ouvrir chaque jour les frigo 1h pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique !
Srieusement, c'est a que je vous reproche, vous balancez n'importe quoi sans avoir aucune notion dans le domaine... c'est comme si un gamin ayant lu un tutoriel pour afficher un Hello World venait pour vous apprendre votre mtier.

Au passage, tu pourrais faire un peu d'effort dans ton criture, c => c'est.




> Continue a pens comme ca tu verra quand tu bossera quand ton chef se moquera  royalement de tes comptences car il pourra all sous traiter ailleurs  moins chre mme a produire de la merde tant que sa rapporte ...


Oui, parce que passer  30h/semaine, va empcher les patrons de faire de mme ?
Heu... comment dire... ?




> Tu te crois plus brillant que les autres


Je ne me crois pas particulirement brillant... au contraire, je me pense plutt "normal".

En revanche, je pense que c'est vous qui tes anormaux, ou plutt qui ne cherchez pas  tre "normal". Vous vous contentez de la mdiocrit, ne cherchant pas  vous amliorer, jouant parfois dingniosit incroyable relevant presque du don ou du gnie pour s'enfoncer toujours encore plus. La thorie de l'volution est fausse parce que rat-taupe nu et tardigrade, l'EU est diabolique parce que c'est une construction CIA/nazi, et j'en passe.

D'ailleurs, je ne suis absolument pas brillant car je suis totalement incapable de discuter avec des personnes de votre genre, la logique, la science, la manire de dbattre, ne sert  rien. Vous avez tendance  juste balancer des jugement  l'emporte pice, ignorant tout du domaine, reposant uniquement sur vos propres prjugs et sophismes. Comment voulez-vous ne serait-ce qu'avoir un dbut de discussion srieux ?
Vous n'tes bon qu' tre manipul, par l'un ou par l'autre... vous militez pour une dmocratie parfaite, mais vous tes la raison pour laquelle ce n'est pas possible.

Vous avez beau tre des adultes sur le papier, mais vous n'en avez pas la maturit.
Vous vous plaignez des politiques, mais la ralit est que, tout aussi mdiocres qu'ils soient, vous devriez plutt tre content d'avoir de tel politiques car vous ne les mritez pas. Encore heureux qu'il y ai quelques nounous en haut lieu pour garder ce peuple de gamins.

Retournez donc au bar du coin cracher sur le gouvernement autours d'une bonne bire en regardant le match de foot du soir. Pas la peine de chercher  regarder LCP, de chercher  comprendre comment a fonctionne, c'est chiant et trop compliqu, c'est pour les ttes dufs a.




> tu te vois dj millionnaire car tu fais quelque article sur www.developpez.com  tu  va vite dchant ......


Hein ?  ::weird:: 





> Et puis rflchis un peut les gens qui ont  du capital il place leurs argents et donc il faut que cette argent leurs rapporte , donc il faut que quelqu'un bosse pour eux pour qu'ils gagnent encore plus d'argent, on appelle ca des rentiers


Presque, mais pas tout  fait.
Mais bon, on va se contenter de cela, c'est dj pas si mal  ton niveau.




> Et quelle risque il prennent aucun , si a marche pas il foutent les gens dehors.


Euh... quels risques... mmm....

responsabilit civileresponsabilit pnaleresponsabilit financireperte du capital apport 




> Pourquoi parce que [...]


Ton pourquoi est cens expliquer quoi ?




> les banques et les assureurs refuse de prendre des risques et prter de l'argent pour faire fonctionner les entreprises...


Le fait d'tre quelque peu frileux est malheureusement une spcificit franaise, d'autres pays ne sont pas aussi frileux dans leurs investissements.




> Tu prfre quoi trouver un actionnaire qui sera propritaire de ton entreprise a qui tu devra verser des dividendes et qui te vire si tu fais pas ce qu'il dit.


Et bien rdige correctement les status de ton entreprise... tu connais pas ?




> Ou faire un prt a la banque sur N anne et a la fin tu es propritaire de ton entreprise


Pas la peine d'attendre la fin pour tre propritaire...




> et la tu pourras devenir un encul d'actionnaire...


J'ai mme entendu dire que les actionnaires se baignaient dans le sang des nouveaux ns.

D'ailleurs retire l'argent de ton livret A, espce d'encul qui se fait de l'argent sur le dos de ltat sans rien faire et qui en plus essaye d'avoir son mot  dire sur ce que dois faire ou non ltat avec cet argent.




> Ta vision de l'conomie est nave mais c'est normal tu es jeune , je pensais comme toi quand j'tais jeune


Oui, on ne me l'a jamais faite celle-l...
Je suis toujours impressionn par cette capacit  imaginer la paille dans lil de l'autre de ne pas voir la poutre dans la sienne, c'est impressionnant. Oui, c'est ma vision de l'conomie qui est nave...  ::roll:: 

D'ailleurs c'est normal que tu penses comme a, je pensais aussi comme a quand j'avais 12ans, les patrons, les capitalistes, rien que des mchants. Puis j'ai grandi et mri, tu verras, tu penseras de mme quand tu deviendras adulte  :;): .




> mais j'ai vite vu la ralit .....


Tu veux dire "mais j'ai vite bu les paroles de types qui disaient ce que je veux entendre".

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce n'est pas en se cherchant des excuses pour ne pas essayer que a pourra changer...
> Tu t'es renseigns sur les ppinires d'entreprises ? Sur les aides de ltat et des collectivits ?
> 
> Tu peux dj te lancer pendant environ 3 ans pour tester ton ide et avoir des aides extrieures.


Je te remercie grandement pour tes vastes connaissances sur le sujet. 
Mais je vais quand mme penser que t'es un peu naf voire que tu ne t'es pas renseign sur la paperasse ncessaire, le montant des aides, ou que tu ne connais ni les notions de "long terme" ni de "prt immobilier".

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et comment ils ngocient leur salaire ces gens l ?


Ben en gnral ce sont des mamans qui taient dj dans la bote et qui sont passes aux 4/5 me par la suite donc le salaire est au prorata du salaire initial.

----------


## halaster08

> Je suis toujours impressionn par cette capacit  imaginer la paille dans lil de l'autre de ne pas voir la poutre dans la sienne, c'est impressionnant.


Tu l'as ressorti  combien de personne celle l?
Au bout de combien de fois, tu vas comprendre que a pourrait s'appliquer  toi aussi?




> Sauf que l'conomie est un peu plus complique et nuance que "c'est bon pour l'conomie ou pas".


Tu crois vraiment tre le seul a avoir un diplme sur ce site? Ce n'est pas parcequ'on ne rappelle pas son CV a chaque post qu'on est dbile. Et j'insiste donner du travail aux pauvres c'est bon l'conomie, maintenant toi qui est si intelligent je veux bien que tu expliques en quoi ce ne serait pas bon.




> Tiens, moi j'aimerais bien tre millionnaire, mme si pour cela chaque franais me donne 1. Et puis c'est quoi 1 ? Soyez pas radins !


On vois bien le capitiliste qui ressort, je te parle redistribution des richesses, tu reponds oui mais redistribution dans ma poche, bravo.




> Ce n'est pas une solution durable au problme, juste une rustine.


Je te vois bien dans un hopital, un mec se vide de son sang parcequ'il a une pris une balle dans la jambe, "nan je vais pas le soigner tout de suite j'ai pas de jambe de rechange, attendons plutt qu'il perde tout son sang le temps d'en trouver une, votre histoire de pansement c'est pas durable donc c'est nul, moi j'ai diplme de medecine alors je sais mieux que vous, je vais attendre tranquillement qu'on lui trouve une autre jambe."

edit: j'avais oubli celui l



> Donc vous voulez forcer des personnes  travailler moins contre leur gr ?


Dj tu peux me tutoyer je parle pour moi, pas au noms des autres. Chacun a son propre avis.

Le problme c'est que la situation actuelle ne peux pas continuer, moins d'actif plus de chomeur/RSAiste/retrait...  si on veut maintenir le niveau d'aide actuel il faut des solutions, la diminution du temps de travail en est une, la preuve est dans ce rapport.
Mais bon comme les pauvres qui meurent de faim n'apporte rien  l'conomie, c'est vrai qu'on pourrait les laisser crever, c'est beau le capitalisme.

----------


## Neckara

> le montant des aides, ou que tu ne connais ni les notions de "long terme" ni de "prt immobilier".


Oui, on veut se lancer dans une auto-entreprise, mais surtout ne prendre aucun risque, et je parie que tu n'as pas envie de bosser plus de 35h/semaine pour ton auto-entreprise... beurre, argent du beurre, fille de la crmire, toussa.
Si a te gne vraiment, tu peux le faire en parallle de ton travail, voir demander  tre  80% et bnficier des structure ppinires d'entreprises/incubateur.

Les lois changeant tous les 3mois, et les articles ne parlant que des chmeurs, il m'est difficile de retrouver une source pour les dispositions vis  vis des salaris. Je n'ai pas trop envie d'aller lire les textes de lois pour le moment. Je dois avouer que je n'ai que des souvenirs  ce niveau l, donc rien de vraiment fiable.

La "rupture conventionnelle", pour toucher les allocations chmage. En fonction de la manire dont tu t'entends avec ton chef, il est possible, mais pas garantit, de pouvoir revenir  ton ancien poste  terme.Tu as le "cong cration d'entreprise", mais tu ne pourras pas toucher ni aide ni salaire, mais aura la garanti de revenir  ton ancien poste  terme.Le "cong sabbatique", que tu peux demander  mi-temps.

Tu as donc dj 4 solutions.

Pour tes tudes pralable, est-ce que tu as regard du ct de la BPI ? Sachant qu'ils ont aussi des fonds d'investissements.
Voir aussi du ct des rgions.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu l'as ressorti  combien de personne celle l?
> Au bout de combien de fois, tu vas comprendre que a pourrait s'appliquer  toi aussi?


Haha je n'avais pas os  ::aie:: 

Nan mais le mec est encore tudiant mais il est plus vieux que son grand-pre et connait tout mieux que tout le monde sur tout. Le reste de la plbe, c'est juste des cons...

90% de son "exprience" se rsume  de la thorie dans les bouquins, on en recausera dans 10/15 ans...

----------


## Saverok

> Le problme c'est que la situation actuelle ne peux pas continuer, moins d'actif plus de chomeur/RSAiste/retrait...


L dessus, tout le monde est d'accord.




> si on veut maintenir le niveau d'aide actuel il faut des solutions, la diminution du temps de travail en est une, la preuve est dans ce rapport.
> Mais bon comme les pauvres qui meurent de faim n'apporte rien  l'conomie, c'est vrai qu'on pourrait les laisser crever, c'est beau le capitalisme.


L, il faut savoir : le niveau d'aide actuel convient ou pas ?
Car si les pauvres meurent de faim, c'est que le niveau d'aide actuel ne convient pas, non ?

Ensuite, pour ce qui est de la diminution du temps de travail, ce n'est qu'une piste, pas une solution.
Si c'tait le cas, la croissance du pays serait dans un autre tat que celui actuel.
Contraindre les entreprises  embaucher car on rduit le ratio d'heure de travail par employ ne cre pas de la richesse.
Cela favorise le temps partiel, rduit les salaires et mme le temps partiel  un got non ngligeable pour les entreprises (2 mi-temps ne cotent pas le mme prix qu'un temps plein en raison des seuils sociaux, etc.).
Je pense surtout qu'il faut compltement revoir toute la fiscalit dans son ensemble que ce soit celle des professionnels ou des mnages.
Car on prlve normment avec des rgles ultra complexes qui changent tout le temps (et dont le cot de maintient et de prlvement cotent aussi un max) pour ensuite redistribuer  tout va de l'autre ct (CICE, etc.).
Bref, personne ne s'y retrouve

----------


## super_navide

> Oui, et il suffit d'ouvrir chaque jour les frigo 1h pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique !
> Srieusement, c'est a que je vous reproche, vous balancez n'importe quoi sans avoir aucune notion dans le domaine... c'est comme si un gamin ayant lu un tutoriel pour afficher un Hello World venait pour vous apprendre votre mtier.
> 
> Au passage, tu pourrais faire un peu d'effort dans ton criture, c => c'est.
> 
> 
> Oui, parce que passer  30h/semaine, va empcher les patrons de faire de mme ?
> Heu... comment dire... ?
> 
> ...


Tien regarde cette videos 


a explique le principe de la dette publique et comment on peut se passer des gens pleins de pognons que tu aime temps... grce  la planche  billet et a des investissements d'un tat stratge.
Aprs je pense que tu va pas comprendre mas c'est pas grave j'aurais essayer ....

----------


## Neckara

> Tu l'as ressorti  combien de personne celle l?
> Au bout de combien de fois, tu vas comprendre que a pourrait s'appliquer  toi aussi?


Oh ne t'inquite pas, j'en suis parfaitement conscient... sauf qu'il faut un peu plus que des paralogismes pour que je me remette en question.
Je le fais dj bien assez et passe bien assez de temps  prendre du recul, faire quelques recherches, prendre le temps de visionner les vidos que vous postez, etc.




> Tu crois vraiment tre le seul a avoir un diplme sur ce site?


En conomie/management d'entreprise ? Et parmi ceux qui postent ici ? apparemment oui.




> Ce n'est pas parcequ'on ne rappelle pas son CV a chaque post qu'on est dbile.


Non, mais parce que vous lancez des affirmations appuy uniquement sur des prjugs et des paralogismes.




> Et j'insiste donner du travail aux pauvres c'est bon l'conomie, maintenant toi qui est si intelligent je veux bien que tu expliques en quoi ce ne serait pas bon.


Et voil... comment veux-tu que je prenne au srieux tes propos prcdents si tu me balances des btises de ce genre ?
Alors on :
Homme de paille ;Confusion entre le but recherch et les moyens pour y arriver ;Comme d'habitude vision trs nave de l'conomie,  l'emporte-pice.

Pour un petit exemple du ridicule de cet argumentation :
Lutter contre la criminalit, c'est bon pour la socit ;La prvention permet de lutter contre la criminalit, je propose donc de massacrer tous les nouveaux ns, parce qu'ils pourraient tre de futurs criminels en puissance ;
Quoi ? Comment a c'est pas acceptable ?
J'insiste ! Lutter contre la criminalit, c'est bon pour la socit, maintenant toi qui est si intelligent, je veux bien que tu expliques en quoi ce serait pas bon.




> On vois bien le capitiliste qui ressort, je te parle redistribution des richesses, tu reponds oui mais redistribution dans ma poche, bravo.


Ah oui, j'oubliais. Au temps pour moi.
Donc je disais :
"Non, mais parce que vous lancez des affirmations appuy uniquement sur des prjugs et des paralogismes, et n'tes pas capables de lire un simple texte."

Mea culpa  ::oops:: .




> Je te vois bien dans un hopital, un mec se vide de son sang parcequ'il a une pris une balle dans la jambe, "nan je vais pas le soigner tout de suite j'ai pas de jambe de rechange, attendons plutt qu'il perde tout son sang le temps d'en trouver une, votre histoire de pansement c'est pas durable donc c'est nul, moi j'ai diplme de medecine alors je sais mieux que vous, je vais attendre tranquillement qu'on lui trouve une autre jambe."


Dj entendu parler du tonneau des danades ?




> Le problme c'est que la situation actuelle ne peux pas continuer, moins d'actif plus de chomeur/RSAiste/retrait...  si on veut maintenir le niveau d'aide actuel il faut des solutions


Ce qui, j'aime  le rpter, n'est pas une raison pour sauter sur la premire "solution" venue. Si le remde est pire que la maladie, on ne le prend pas.




> la diminution du temps de travail en est une, la preuve est dans ce rapport.


Le rapport faisant plus de 100 pages, permet moi de douter que tu l'aies lu.

D'ailleurs ds la 3me page, on voit que c'est bien plus compliqu que cela. Comment vous prendre au srieux ensuite ?




> Mais bon comme les pauvres qui meurent de faim n'apporte rien  l'conomie, c'est vrai qu'on pourrait les laisser crever, c'est beau le capitalisme.


Ne confondrais-tu pas capitalisme et libralisme ? Comment vous prendre au srieux ensuite ?
D'ailleurs c'est tellement vrai qu'on les laisse crever et qu'on leur apporte absolument aucune aide en France...

Bon, c'est aussi beau l'hypocrisie, on se souvient d'eux que lorsque a nous arrange, on verse une petite larme, on se donne bonne conscience, on est des gens bien, nous. Malheureusement, vos larmes et vos like ne les ont jamais empchs de mourir de faim. D'ailleurs, est-ce sur ce sujet que j'ai parl du chien affam et du chocolat ?

----------


## Zirak

> Contraindre les entreprises  embaucher car on rduit le ratio d'heure de travail par employ ne cre pas de la richesse.


Au dpart non, par contre, si tu as X% d'actif en plus qui touchent un vrai salaire au lieu du RSA, ils vont donc dpenser plus, et potentiellement augmenter la demande auprs des diffrentes entreprises qui devront produire plus pour contenter tout le monde (et cela veut galement dire plus de TVA pour l'Etat).

Nous ne sommes dj pas efficace  100% pendant les 35/40h de la semaine o l'on travaille, je ne vois pas en quoi travailler plus, permettrait de crer plus de richesses ou de crer de l'emploi ??

Si ta boite se met  bosser 45h par semaine, pourquoi ton patron embaucherait ? Il va dj avoir 6h * X personnes de production en plus. Au contraire, il pourra peut-tre mme dcider de virer du monde, car Y personnes  45h produiront autant que X personnes  39h.


Aprs on est bien d'accord que ce n'est qu'une partie de la solution, tout comme le revenu de base / universel pourrait en tre une autre partie, etc etc Mais il faut bien commencer  y rflchir, ceux qui pensent que la situation actuelle est "correcte" (ni extraordinaire, ni compltement dsespre) se voilent la face...

----------


## halaster08

> L, il faut savoir : le niveau d'aide actuel convient ou pas ?
>  Car si les pauvres meurent de faim, c'est que le niveau d'aide actuel ne convient pas, non ?


Ce que je dis c'est que le niveau actuel ne pourra pas tre maintenu si on ne fait rien (ce que suggere Neckara, car rien c'est mieux qu'une rustine).
Or si on baisse les aides, il y en aura plus de gens qui meurent de faim.

Quand a savoir si le niveau actuel convient c'est plus compliqu, personnelement je pense que non, en France on en fait dj beaucoup mais c'est un problme mondial qu'un seul pays ne peut pas rgler.
En plus il y a toujours le problme de distinguer ceux qui profitent du systme et ceux qui ont vraiment besoin d'aide, et c'est pas facile. Mais c'est un peu hors sujet.




> Ensuite, pour ce qui est de la diminution du temps de travail, ce n'est qu'une piste, pas une solution.


Je suis tout a fait d'accord, il me semble l'avoir dis dans un autre post, ce n'est pas LA solution mais un pas dans la bonne direction, le rapport le prouve.
D'ailleurs je ne pense pas que la solution miracle existe.




> Contraindre les entreprises  embaucher car on rduit le ratio d'heure de travail par employ ne cre pas de la richesse.


Non mais a la redistribue un peu mieux. Et c'est quand mme plus logique de faire travailler 100 personnes un peu moins que d'en faire travailler 80 un peu plus mais en les taxant pour payer la survie des 20 autres.




> Cela favorise le temps partiel, rduit les salaires et mme le temps partiel  un got non ngligeable pour les entreprises (2 mi-temps ne cotent pas le mme prix qu'un temps plein en raison des seuils sociaux, etc.).


Le rapport parle plus de 80% 90% pas 50%




> Je pense surtout qu'il faut compltement revoir toute la fiscalit dans son ensemble que ce soit celle des professionnels ou des mnages.
>  Car on prlve normment avec des rgles ultra complexes qui changent tout le temps (et dont le cot de maintient et de prlvement cotent aussi un max) pour ensuite redistribuer  tout va de l'autre ct (CICE, etc.).
>  Bref, personne ne s'y retrouve


La aussi, tout le monde est d'accord mais pour une raison qui m'chappe aucun homme politique ne semble avoir envie de proposer un tel rforme.

Edit:



> Pour un petit exemple du ridicule de cet argumentation :
> Lutter contre la criminalit, c'est bon pour la socit ;
> La prvention permet de lutter contre la criminalit, je propose donc de massacrer tous les nouveaux ns, parce qu'ils pourraient tre de futurs criminels en puissance ;
> 
>  Quoi ? Comment a c'est pas acceptable ?
>  J'insiste ! Lutter contre la criminalit, c'est bon pour la socit, maintenant toi qui est si intelligent, je veux bien que tu expliques en quoi ce serait pas bon.


Il me semble que tuer des gens c'est criminel donc en tuant les nouveaux ns tu augmente la criminalit, donc ton argumentation absurde ne tiens absolument pas la route.
De plus j'aimerais bien comprendre comment tu passe donner du travail au gens  tuer les bbs.




> Ce qui, j'aime  le rpter, n'est pas une raison pour sauter sur la premire "solution" venue. Si le remde est pire que la maladie, on ne le prend pas.


Ok, sauf que le rapport la baisse du temps de travail a eux des effets positifs.
Tu as dj sorti cette mme excuse sur d'autre sujet (le revenu de base / salaire  vie, je crois) mais comment sais-tu que le remde est pire que la maladie?

Toi t'as du boulot donc tout va bien, tu peux attendre la solution parfaite qui  dj fait ses preuves, mais tout le monde n'as pas cette chance.




> Le rapport faisant plus de 100 pages, permet moi de douter que tu l'aies lu.


Effectivement, je n'ai pas prtendu le contraire, mais en cherchant un peu sur le net, il y a de nombreux articles de journalistes srieux qui en parle. Donc c'est suffisant pour me forger ma propre opinion.




> D'ailleurs c'est tellement vrai qu'on les laisse crever et qu'on leur apporte absolument aucune aide en France...


Si tu crois que personne ne meure de faim en France il serait temps que tu descende de ta tour d'ivoire.
Et encore une fois oui il y a des aides en France mais le systme se casse la gueule, donc si on ne fait rien a risque de na pas durer longtemps.

----------


## Neckara

> 90% de son "exprience" se rsume  de la thorie dans les bouquins, on en recausera dans 10/15 ans...


Qui parle d'exprience ? Je parle de connaissances... et en avoir c'est dj mieux que rien...

D'ailleurs, avoir 90ans, n'empche pas de sortir des conneries monumentales. L'ge n'a jamais t un gage de sagesse.




> Tien regarde cette videos


Et tu veux pas non plus remplacer les cours d'anglais dans le suprieur par des sances de visionnage de Dora l'exploratrice ? Non ?
Mais ne t'inquite pas, je vais bien pouvoir russir  te trouver  des ouvrages  ton niveau. Peut-tre un "Petit ours brun fait de  l'conomie".

Srieusement, m'imposer a  moi... et aprs on va dire que je ne me remet pas en cause.
Bon, c'est pas comme si je connaissais dj ce dont parle la vido et de manire bien plus dtaille/complte.

Bon,  la 7me minute, ce n'est pas tout  fait exact, on ignore le fait que les mnages puissent placer leur argent.
Et le premier sophisme en plus...  ::ptdr::  Les intrts cumuls = le montant de la dette ! 
Corrlation n'est pas causalit, toussa.

Quand je dis que vous n'tes bon qu' vous faire manipuler et que vous n'avez aucune connaissance dans le domaine... merci de me le confirmer.




> des gens pleins de pognons que tu aime temps...


 ::roll:: 




> ... grce  la planche  billet


Dans les deux premires minutes de la vidos, on a dj des lments pour dire que ce n'est pas aussi simple.

 et a des investissements d'un tat stratge.




> Aprs je pense que tu va pas comprendre mas c'est pas grave j'aurais essayer ....


J'adore.
C'est moi l'ignorant ici  ::ptdr:: . il, poutre, toussa.

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


On en reparlera quand tu auras quelques annes d'exprience, un gamin, des responsabilits en fait...

Edit : l'ge n'est pas gage de sagesse, mais l'ignorance non plus...

----------


## Neckara

> Ce que je dis c'est que le niveau actuel ne pourra pas tre maintenu si on ne fait rien (ce que suggere Neckara, car rien c'est mieux qu'une rustine).


Oui, c'est en effet ce que je suggre. "Tu n'es pas pour notre solution, c'est donc que tu veux qu'on ne fasse rien !"

... je ne sais mme plus si je dois rire ou pleurer.




> Non mais a la redistribue un peu mieux. Et c'est quand mme plus logique de faire travailler 100 personnes un peu moins que d'en faire travailler 80 un peu plus mais en les taxant pour payer la survie des 20 autres.


Oui, c'est logique/vident/du bon sens voyons !




> La aussi, tout le monde est d'accord mais pour une raison qui m'chappe aucun homme politique ne semble avoir envie de proposer un tel rforme.


Parce que ce serait un suicide politique ?
Parce que c'est super-compliqu et sera bloqu par l'opposition/des frondeurs ?

----------


## Zirak

> Qui parle d'exprience ? Je parle de connaissances... et en avoir c'est dj mieux que rien...


Mais c'est bien ce que je dis, les connaissances thoriques c'est du caca en barre  ct de l'exprience du rel.

Entre la thorie et la pratique, il y a un monde comme on dit...





> D'ailleurs, avoir 90ans, n'empche pas de sortir des conneries monumentales. L'ge n'a jamais t un gage de sagesse.


Et d'avoir la vingtaine non plus, la preuve, tu fais la rflexion aux autres de ne pas savoir comprendre un simple message mais tu fais exactement la mme chose...

Quand je dis qu'on en reparle dans 10/15 ans, ce n'est pas pour dire que tu diras moins de conneries car tu auras 35 ans (ou 50 ou 90...) mais car tu auras vcu (surement dans plusieurs boites) la ralit du monde de l'entreprise, et peut-tre aussi (je ne te le souhaite pas) des priodes de chmages voir de RSA.

Bref, tu parleras par *exprience*, et non plus par thorie en te basant seulement sur tes cours.


Le plus marrant, c'est que tu nous assnes qu'on a aucune connaissance en conomie, mais mme les conomistes reconnus ne sont dj pas tous d'accord entre eux, donc comment peux-tu savoir que ce que tu as appris en cours EST la bonne faon de faire / vrai / la solution ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On en reparlera quand tu auras quelques annes d'exprience, un gamin, des responsabilits en fait...
> 
> Edit : l'ge n'est pas gage de sagesse, mais l'ignorance non plus...


Si, la Sagesse n'attend pas le nombre des annes... la connerie non plus !  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Mais c'est bien ce que je dis, les connaissances thoriques c'est du caca en barre  ct de l'exprience du rel.


D'ailleurs, toute la science et la dmarche scientifique, c'est du caca.
Rien ne vaut la bonne vieille exprience, l'homopathie, les shamans, parce que bon, d'exprience a marche hein !

C'est bien beau de parler "d'exprience du rel", encore faut-il comprendre et interprter ce qu'on voit...
Eh ! D'exprience du rel, le soleil tourne autours de la Terre et la Terre est plate !




> Bref, tu parleras par *exprience*, et non plus par thorie en te basant seulement sur tes cours.


Il m'est vident que j'en saurais bien plus  fur et  mesure que je grandirais.

Le problme, c'est qu' votre ge, vous n'avez pas su apprendre et matriser les bases, que ce soit de l'conomie ou du raisonnement/logique. a fait peut-tre mal  votre petit go, mais tout aussi jeune que je sois, j'en sais malheureusement bien plus que vous.

Parce que le grand-pre qui a appris  faire un Hello World pense pouvoir donner des leons au petit jeune diplm qui a de relles connaissances...


EDIT : 

J'ai dj vu un gosse de 14 ans en savoir bien plus qu'un prtre de plus de 40 balai ayant eu tout le temps "d'exprimenter le rel".

----------


## Exentius

Le problme avec l'conomie, c'est que c'est une science sociale, le contraire d'une science dure. Et comme toute science sociale digne de ce nom, en thorie, ce merveilleux pays, a fonctionne. Mais les humains tant ce qu'ils sont, dans la pratique rien ne se passe comme prvu. Parce que les mouvements de masse sont imprvisibles  cause des impondrables. Merci la loi de Murphy.

"La main invisible d'Adam Smith est invisible parce qu'elle n'existe pas."

EDIT :

 Celui qui croit qu'une croissance exponentielle peut continuer indfiniment dans un monde fini est soit un fou, soit un conomiste. 
Kenneth E. Boulding,

----------


## Marco46

> La corrlation entre les institutions et l'conomie a dj t prsente dans certains ouvrages, je pense qu'il est assez ais de l'admettre.


Bon je vais t'expliquer la solution parce que tu fais de gros efforts et a me fait de la peine :

1- Aller rcuprer les 2000 milliards d'euros que les riches ont planqu dans les paradis fiscaux. Les torturer pour qu'ils rendent ce qu'ils nous ont vol si ncessaire.
2- Rcuprer le pouvoir de cration montaire, donc ne plus emprunter sur les marchs financiers.
3- Rembourser gentiment la dette (on ne peut pas se permettre de ne pas le faire malheureusement), ou au moins donner le sentiment qu'on va rembourser, tout en faisant un peu (mais pas trop) d'inflation.
4- Nationaliser toutes les banques et les rduire  de simples organismes d'pargne et de crdit pour l'investissement.
5- Rouvrir les carrires de Cayenne et y foutre tous les salops qui ont vol nos impts depuis des dcennies. 
6- Ne pas oublier de garder une place pour les dirigeants des banques franaises, la socit gnrale me semble particulirement gratine, vous savez c'est les mecs qui expliquent qu'ils taient pas au courant qu'un de leur trader junior prenait des positions de plusieurs dizaines de milliards d'euros  ::mrgreen::  Ils ont pas mal au ventre ces gens l.

Je crois qu'on a  peu prs fait le tour. Les gens sont certainement des gros cons, mais t'en trouveras pas beaucoup qui seront contre ce programme !

----------


## DelphiManiac

@*Neckara*

Je reconnais au moins, au travers de ton laus, que tu as un grand sens de la rhtorique. Par contre, quand il s'agit de proposer une ide originale qui serait une synthse de tes nombreuses connaissances (supposes) et qui ferait avancer le sujet, je voit que tu as encore quelques difficults.

En fait, en tant que scientifique, j'ai un doute sur ton avenir, par contre en tant que politicien, tu devrais tre pas mauvais, au moins aussi bon que la plupart des politiciens actuels; brasser du vent et pas trop se mouiller.

----------


## Zirak

> D'ailleurs, toute la science et la dmarche scientifique, c'est du caca.
> Rien ne vaut la bonne vieille exprience, l'homopathie, les shamans, parce que bon, d'exprience a marche hein !
> 
> C'est bien beau de parler "d'exprience du rel", encore faut-il comprendre et interprter ce qu'on voit...
> Eh ! D'exprience du rel, le soleil tourne autours de la Terre et la Terre est plate !
> 
> 
> Il m'est vident que j'en saurais bien plus  fur et  mesure que je grandirais.
> 
> ...



Oui donc en fait, t'es vraiment bte jusqu'au bout ? 

La science et la dmarche scientifique, a vaut quoi concrtement tant que tu n'as pas vraiment ralis l'exprience dmontrant ta thorie ? 

Pas grand chose, cela reste de la thorie, qui peut -tre super belle sur le papier, mais qui dans la ralit, n'est pas forcment ralisable ou juste. Aprs on peut se baser sur cette thorie, en attendant qu'elle soit valide ou invalide, mais cela ne signifie rien de plus, tu peux connaitre toutes les thories du monde, tant qu'elle n'ont pas t dmontre, a ne reste que des mots...

Ah bon, d'exprience du rel, la terre est plate et le soleil tourne autour de la Terre, tu vis dans quel sicle ? C'est sr qu'aujourd'hui, on a aucun moyen concret pour dmontrer ce qui est vrai ou non  ce propos... C'est comme ton exemple sur le fait de tuer des bbs, quitte  nous prendre pour des cons, prends au moins 5mn pour trouver des exemples un peu plus convaincants. 


Sinon effectivement, je suis loin de maitriser les thories conomiques, car je n'ai pas fait de cursus la dedans, mais cela ne m'empche pas de pouvoir observer comment tourne le monde, me renseigner comme je peux  ct, et voir comment a se passe dans la vraie vie, pas dans les polycopis de ton prof.

Tout comme le fait de n'avoir jamais travaill rellement, ne t'empche apparemment pas de pouvoir nous apprendre comment fonctionne le monde du travail, ou comme le fait de ne pas avoir fait d'tudes en sociologie / psychologie ou que sais-je, ne t'empche pas de mieux savoir que les autres ce qu'ils pensent ou ce qu'ils feront dans telle ou telle situation.


Et donc ce gosse de 14ans connaissait tout mieux  propos de tous les sujets existants que ce prtre de 40ans ? Tu m'en dirais tant...

Et moi je connais des gens sans diplmes, qui ont beaucoup plus de connaissances que des gens ayant fait plusieurs formations Bac + 5 en parallle, comme quoi...

On va aller loin comme a.  ::aie:: 


Tu dis que l'on mrite nos politiques, que l'on ne sait faire que critiquer, etc etc, mais tu fais quoi ici ? 

Tu proposes des choses ? Non
Tu expliques des choses ? Non plus
Tu donnes des positions ? Toujours pas

Tu ne fais que critiquer les autres ou leurs messages, et faire la leon  tout le monde, bref, tu n'apportes strictement rien  la discussion.

----------


## Neckara

> Le problme avec l'conomie, c'est que c'est une science sociale, le contraire d'une science dure. [...]


Soyons dj d'accord, le fait que ce soit une science "molle" :
ne justifie pas l'utilisation de paralogismes ou sophisme ;ne signifie pas qu'on puisse ignorer le fonctionnement des institutions actuels et du contexte lgislatif ;n'empche pas de mettre en vidence quelques effets, bien qu'il soit difficile de les pondrer.n'empche pas d'avoir une certaine curiosit et d'essayer de se renseigner ;ne veut pas dire qu'il faut oublier tous les bons principes de raisonnement.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on travaille sur un modle approximatif, que c'est totalement faux et  jeter.
Balancer des affirmations simplistes avec un jugement  l'emporte pice bas sur des prjugs et des paralogisme est loin, trs loin, d'tre un meilleur protocole... d'autant plus quand on essaye de convaincre.

----------


## super_navide

> Qui parle d'exprience ? Je parle de connaissances... et en avoir c'est dj mieux que rien...
> 
> D'ailleurs, avoir 90ans, n'empche pas de sortir des conneries monumentales. L'ge n'a jamais t un gage de sagesse.
> 
> 
> Et tu veux pas non plus remplacer les cours d'anglais dans le suprieur par des sances de visionnage de Dora l'exploratrice ? Non ?
> Mais ne t'inquite pas, je vais bien pouvoir russir  te trouver  des ouvrages  ton niveau. Peut-tre un "Petit ours brun fait de  l'conomie".
> 
> Srieusement, m'imposer a  moi... et aprs on va dire que je ne me remet pas en cause.
> ...


Ce que tu comprend pas dans l'conomie toi c'est qu'il faut produire pour crer de la richesse , et que l'argent n'est qu'un moyen, donne 2 milliard d'euros a des singes du verra, il te feront rien du tout.
Exemple une mtorite fonce sur la terre, tu a plein  de  de pognons mais personne ne trouve de solution pour la dtruire , l'humanit meurt donc c'est vident  que ceux qui apporte quelque chose  l'humanit ce sont les travailleurs ce qui produisent et pas les gens qui ont plein de pognons.

La complexit de l'conomie est artificiel et uniquement faite pour valoriser des gens comme toi qui ne sont pas des techniciens  et qui savent pas grand chose.
Exemple le dveloppeur de minecraft qui vend 2.5 milliards d'euros a microsoft , montre bien que se sont les gens qui bossent qui produisent la richesse.
Il faut juste que tous les bnfices qui sont fait profite a ceux qui bossent qui innove, et arrter avec les excuses ne taxons pas les riches car sinon il parte  l'tranger.
Il peuvent partir a changera rien du tout limportant est d'avoir des ingnieurs  bien form et bien payer pour qu'il reste en France et tu verras les investisseurs viendront ...


En France si on voulait que l'conomie reparte trs fort c'est facile :
Investir massivement dans l'ducation national pour former des ingnieurs mdecins.
Ensuite aider les personnes qui veulent entreprendre avec des prts d'tats pour crer des technologies innovante qui permettrons d'exporter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Neckara, je pense que personne ne doute de tes connaissances acquises pendant ton cursus scolaire et universitaire. Ce qui t'es reproch, c'est une certaine arrogance (pch de jeunesse) qui fait que tu penses tout savoir parce que tu l'as tudi, lu, vu, appris. Mme sans avoir tes connaissances en conomies/gestion/etc... la plupart des personnes ici ont fait des tudes suprieures, et quel que soit le domaine tudi, tous ont fait le dur constat que la thorie apprise ne rsiste que peu face aux ralits de la pratique.

Donc, quand tu viens nous taler tes connaissances toutes thoriques que tu n'as pas encore confront aux dures ralits de la vraie vie, permets-nous d'tre rservs quant  tes "vrits". Et nous traiter d'imbciles, n'aide pas  te prendre au srieux.

----------


## super_navide

> Soyons dj d'accord, le fait que ce soit une science "molle" :
> ne justifie pas l'utilisation de paralogismes ou sophisme ;ne signifie pas qu'on puisse ignorer le fonctionnement des institutions actuels et du contexte lgislatif ;n'empche pas de mettre en vidence quelques effets, bien qu'il soit difficile de les pondrer.n'empche pas d'avoir une certaine curiosit et d'essayer de se renseigner ;ne veut pas dire qu'il faut oublier tous les bons principes de raisonnement.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on travaille sur un modle approximatif, que c'est totalement faux et  jeter.
> Balancer des affirmations simplistes avec un jugement  l'emporte pice bas sur des prjugs et des paralogisme est loin, trs loin, d'tre un meilleur protocole... d'autant plus quand on essaye de convaincre.


Mais remet toi en cause , l'conomie est une science qui produit rien d'utile a l'humanit , sans ingnieurs mdecins agriculteurs il a rien ....
Prend des cours de sciences (informatique biologie physique ) et tu verras que l'conomie c'est pas une science c'est artificiel et dangereux pour l'humanit , c'est une pure invention de l'humanit qui n'existe pas sans elle , les autres sciences existe sans nous, la vitesse de la lumire c'est 300 000 km/s  qu'on existe ou pas.

----------


## Exentius

> Soyons dj d'accord, le fait que ce soit une science "molle" :
> ne justifie pas l'utilisation de paralogismes ou sophisme ;ne signifie pas qu'on puisse ignorer le fonctionnement des institutions actuels et du contexte lgislatif ;n'empche pas de mettre en vidence quelques effets, bien qu'il soit difficile de les pondrer.n'empche pas d'avoir une certaine curiosit et d'essayer de se renseigner ;ne veut pas dire qu'il faut oublier tous les bons principes de raisonnement.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on travaille sur un modle approximatif, que c'est totalement faux et  jeter.
> Balancer des affirmations simplistes avec un jugement  l'emporte pice bas sur des prjugs et des paralogisme est loin, trs loin, d'tre un meilleur protocole... d'autant plus quand on essaye de convaincre.


Point que tu ngliges avec les sciences sociales (et a marche aussi en Informatique), c'est le facteur humain.
Les thories conomiques sont bases principalement sur les postulats concernant la prvision du comportement humain. Le problme c'est qu' l'instant t ton postulat est vrai, ok. Mais entre temps,  l'instant t+1, une variable x que tu avais pris en compte  l'instant t (et qui ne pose pas de problme  l'instant t) change et peut avoir un impact totalement diffrent.
L'conomie est vivante et tu ne peux pas faire de prvisions sur le vivant. Le problme des thories conomiques c'est qu'elles sont, comme toute thorie, fonctionnelles dans un environnement donn matris. Ds que tu mets de l'humain quelque part, tu peux tre sr que rien ne va fonctionner comme prvu.

Pour te donner un exemple, j'ai particip  deux business games (simulation d'entreprise sur deux jours avec restitution). J'ai pratiqu dans deux groupes diffrents avec deux "environnements" diffrents (les quipes n'avaient pas la mme constitution entre les deux, et les rgles du jeu galement).
On a utilis la mme stratgie (positionnement haut de gamme/luxe, faibles investissements de dpart, pour pouvoir analyser la stratgie des "concurrents" aprs le tour 1).
Eh bien les deux fois ne se sont pas passs de la mme faon. Et a aurait t la mme chose avec le mme jeu sur les deux annes. Pourquoi ? Parce que l'humain est difficilement prvisible. On a eu le grand cart sur un environnement aseptis (pas d'alas, genre grosse catastrophe, ou de nouveau concurrent en cours de jeu). Les rsultats et comportement des quipes ont t compltement diffrents entre les deux jeux. Et a c'est une simulation micro. Les grandes thories conomiques sont gnralement macro, et dpendent de l'conomie micro. Si dj l'conomie micro est imprvisible, c'est trs dur de faire des prvisions macro.

----------


## super_navide

> @Neckara, je pense que personne ne doute de tes connaissances acquises pendant ton cursus scolaire et universitaire. Ce qui t'es reproch, c'est une certaine arrogance (pch de jeunesse) qui fait que tu penses tout savoir parce que tu l'as tudi, lu, vu, appris. Mme sans avoir tes connaissances en conomies/gestion/etc... la plupart des personnes ici ont fait des tudes suprieures, et quel que soit le domaine tudi, tous ont fait le dur constat que la thorie apprise ne rsiste que peu face aux ralits de la pratique.
> 
> Donc, quand tu viens nous taler tes connaissances toutes thoriques que tu n'as pas encore confront aux dures ralits de la vraie vie, permets-nous d'tre rservs quant  tes "vrits". Et nous traiter d'imbciles, n'aide pas  te prendre au srieux.


Merci beaucoup, ton message est sage.

----------


## Zirak

> @Neckara, je pense que personne ne doute de tes connaissances acquises pendant ton cursus scolaire et universitaire. Ce qui t'es reproch, c'est une certaine arrogance (pch de jeunesse) qui fait que tu penses tout savoir parce que tu l'as tudi, lu, vu, appris. Mme sans avoir tes connaissances en conomies/gestion/etc... la plupart des personnes ici ont fait des tudes suprieures, et quel que soit le domaine tudi, tous ont fait le dur constat que la thorie apprise ne rsiste que peu face aux ralits de la pratique.
> 
> Donc, quand tu viens nous taler tes connaissances toutes thoriques que tu n'as pas encore confront aux dures ralits de la vraie vie, permets-nous d'tre rservs quant  tes "vrits". Et nous traiter d'imbciles, n'aide pas  te prendre au srieux.



Mais compltement, rien qu'en tant que dveloppeur, entre ce qu'il aura appris pendant ses cours, et ce qui se passera en entreprise (ce qui pourra en plus tre compltement diffrent d'une socit  une autre), il verra que les "connaissances", cela ne fait pas tout.

C'est bien pour a que je disais qu'on en reparlerait dans 10 ou 15 ans, quand il aura pu exprimenter la ralit du travail dans diverses entreprises, rien  voir avec l'ge (je ne sais mme pas pourquoi il insiste la dessus, mais bon, lui sait lire et pas nous).

----------


## Neckara

> Par contre, quand il s'agit de proposer une ide originale qui serait une synthse de tes nombreuses connaissances (supposes) et qui ferait avancer le sujet, je voit que tu as encore quelques difficults.


Et on retombe dans le biais : "mais toi tu proposes pas mieux !".

Si vous n'tes pas capable de comprendre que l'conomie est un sujet compliqu, c'est que vous n'y avez rien compris.
Ce n'est pas d'un coup de baguette magique qu'on rsout les problmes, dont certains sont assez profondment enracins.

C'est comme si vous me demandiez comment faire repousser un bras quand j'affirme que non, boire du jus de fruit ne le fera pas repousser.
Cependant, je suis tout de mme gentil et vous donne des pistes, mais a vous suffit pas...




> En fait , en tant que scientifique, j'ai un doute sur ton avenir, par contre en tant que politicien, tu devrais tre pas mauvais, au moins aussi bon que la plupart des politiciens actuels; brasser du vent et pas trop se mouiller.


Tu n'as pas trouv mieux ?  ::roll:: 

Oui, c'est tellement mieux d'avoir le petit politique gueulard populiste qui raconte n'importe quoi, mais ce qu'on veut entendre.
Par contre la personne qui vous dit et vous montre que c'est plus compliqu que cela, qui vous dit que c'est plus nuanc, quel con tiens !




> La science et la dmarche scientifique, a vaut quoi concrtement tant que tu n'as pas vraiment ralis l'exprience dmontrant ta thorie ?


Et c'est moi qui suis "bte jusqu'au bout"...

Quand je dis que vous balancez des affirmations sans rien connatre du domaine...




> Ah bon, d'exprience du rel, la terre est plate et le soleil tourne autour de la Terre, tu vis dans quel sicle ?


Ben je sais pas, c'est ce que je vois, moi, avec mes petits yeux.




> C'est sr qu'aujourd'hui, on a aucun moyen concret pour dmontrer ce qui est vrai ou non  ce propos...


Pfff... c'est que de la thorie, en plus c'est compliqu exprs pour nous embrouiller.
Me renseigner ? Tu plaisantes ? Moi je suis vieux, j'ai "l'exprience du rel", ce n'est pas un petit jeune qui va me dire que la Terre tourne autours du soleil,  d'autres !




> C'est comme ton exemple sur le fait de tuer des bbs, quitte  nous prendre pour des cons, prends au moins 5mn pour trouver des exemples un peu plus convaincants.


C'est pourtant exactement le mme raisonnement. Alors pourquoi serait-il juste quand c'est vous qui l'utilisez et pas lorsque je le fais ?




> Sinon effectivement, je suis loin de maitriser les thories conomiques, car je n'ai pas fait de cursus la dedans, mais cela ne m'empche pas de pouvoir observer comment tourne le monde, me renseigner comme je peux  ct, et voir comment a se passe dans la vraie vie, pas dans les polycopis de ton prof.


Et moi j'observe que le soleil tourne autours de la Terre, je sais comment a se passe dans la vraie vie, pas dans tes manuels scolaires.




> Tout comme le fait de n'avoir jamais travaill rellement


Dommage, try again.




> ne t'empche apparemment pas de pouvoir nous apprendre comment fonctionne le monde du travail


Oui, d'ailleurs, je suis sr que tu as travaill en tant qu'conomiste ou dans chaque institutions impliques.




> Tu dis que l'on mrite nos politiques, que l'on ne sait faire que critiquer, etc etc, mais tu fais quoi ici ?


Ben dj je ne balance pas tout et n'importe quoi, c'est dj pas si mal apparemment.




> Tu ne fais que critiquer les autres ou leurs messages, et faire la leon  tout le monde, bref, tu n'apportes strictement rien  la discussion.


C'est vrai qu'une discussion pour faire repousser les membres amput  coup de jus de fruit apporte tellement...

Je vais peut-tre vous laisser continuer  discuter entre-vous du haut de votre ignorance, vous ne valez pas la peine que je continue  perdre mon temps sur ce sujet. Vous ne voulez entendre que ce que vous souhaitez entendre, et bien libre  vous.
Si un jour vous souhaitez pousser la rflexion et ne plus vous contenter de vos affirmations  4 sous issus de vos sophismes et prjugs, vous viendrez me sonner.

----------


## Brenlem

Le problme est justement de remettre en question une bonne partie des choses que l'on a pu apprendre par le pass, tenir compte de l'exprience acquise et mettre  jour nos connaissances en fonction de cela.
Lorsqu'un rapport sur les consquences des 35H sort et qu'il met  mal les convictions de certains, il est mis aux oubliettes. Est-ce normal? Non. 
Est-ce que les gens qui ont mis en place les diffrentes politiques du dernier sicle sont  blmer? Non, ils ont fait avec leurs connaissances. 
Est-ce que le fait de ne pas tenir compte de notre exprience et continuer dans quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas est normal? Non et l on peut se dire que nos dirigeants ont des illres.

Je ne pense pas que quelqu'un puisse nous montrer aujourd'hui une porte de sortie honnte par rapport au systme actuel. La seule chose que l'on sait, c'est :
- Il va y avoir de moins en moins d'emploi sur le march (automatisation/robotisation des tches) 

Il va donc falloir trouver une nouvelle solution pour que tout le monde puisse vivre, que ce soit par le travail ou via des "aides", finances dans un premier temps par des taxes sur les transactions financires par exemple.
J'ose esprer qu'on trouvera des solutions, que nos politiques arrteront un jour de n'avoir la volont que d'tre lu, qu'ils se rappelleront que dans l'opposition ou non ce sont nos deniers qui leur permet de vivre et que je ne pense pas que les franais apprcient rellement leurs petites guerres des chefs.. 
D'ailleurs les prsidentielles de 2017 font peur  pas mal de monde. Droite ou extrme droite, ce sont principalement des conservateurs, plus encore que la "gauche" actuellement au pouvoir. Et ce qu'il nous faudrait ce sont de vrais rformistes.

La transition entre notre systme et le suivant ne sera srement pas simple, certains vont perdre des privilges, les plus riches d'entre nous seront mis  contribution et il serait aussi normal de voir ceux qui ont des privilges li au travail (justifis  une autre poque) les perdent aussi.

La devise de la France c'est "Libert, galit, fraternit". 
Pour la libert a passe encore, l'galit c'est  revoir et la fraternit je n'en parle pas..

----------


## DelphiManiac

> bla bla bla ...


Laus
Rthorique
Brasser du vent

----------


## super_navide

> Le problme est justement de remettre en question une bonne partie des choses que l'on a pu apprendre par le pass, tenir compte de l'exprience acquise et mettre  jour nos connaissances en fonction de cela.
> Lorsqu'un rapport sur les consquences des 35H sort et qu'il met  mal les convictions de certains, il est mis aux oubliettes. Est-ce normal? Non. 
> Est-ce que les gens qui ont mis en place les diffrentes politiques du dernier sicle sont  blmer? Non, ils ont fait avec leurs connaissances. 
> Est-ce que le fait de ne pas tenir compte de notre exprience et continuer dans quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas est normal? Non et l on peut se dire que nos dirigeants ont des illres.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que quelqu'un puisse nous montrer aujourd'hui une porte de sortie honnte par rapport au systme actuel. La seule chose que l'on sait, c'est :
> - Il va y avoir de moins en moins d'emploi sur le march (automatisation/robotisation des tches) 
> 
> Il va donc falloir trouver une nouvelle solution pour que tout le monde puisse vivre, que ce soit par le travail ou via des "aides", finances dans un premier temps par des taxes sur les transactions financires par exemple.
> ...


Rien  redire je suis d'accord , bonne analyse...

----------


## halaster08

> Vous ne voulez entendre que ce que vous souhaitez entendre


Que ce soit sur ce sujet ou sur d'autres, tu n'as avanc aucun argument, la seule chose que tu dis et rpte c'est que les pistes qui sont voques sont juste des rustines, que le remde est pire que le mal ... *Sans jamais apport aucune preuve*
Je repose donc encore la question, mme si tu vas encore y rpondre par une pirouette ou un exemple encore plus farfelus que les prcdent, alors que le rapport indique que la baisse du temps de travail a eu des effets positifs pourquoi affirmes-tu que le remde est pire que le mal?

----------


## Neckara

> alors que le rapport indique que la baisse du temps de travail a eu des effets positifs


Mais bon dieu ! Vous faites rfrence  un rapport de plus de 100 pages *ALORS QUE VOUS N'TES MME PAS FOUTUS DE LE LIRE JUSQU'A LA 3EME PAGE !*

Merde quoi ! A ce niveau l, que suis-je cens faire ?

----------


## super_navide

> Mais bon dieu ! Vous faites rfrence  un rapport de plus de 100 pages *ALORS QUE VOUS N'TES MME PAS FOUTUS DE LE LIRE JUSQU'A LA 3EME PAGE !*
> 
> Merde quoi ! A ce niveau l, que suis-je cens faire ?


De toute faon pas la peine de lire le rapport pour savoir que les 35 heures voir les 30 heures sont une bonne choses , dmonstration :
Soit T un travail pour 35 heure pay M , il y a N travailleurs .
On passe au 30 heures  on gagne donc N * 5 heures le nombre d'emplois cr est gale  N*5 / 30 pour un nouveau salaire de M * 30/35 .
Le problme est qu'il faut que M soit assez lev , par exemple moi je gagne 3000 euros par mois donc mon nouveaux salaire est de 2570 euros aprs peut-on vivre avec 2571 euros par mois ????
Aprs il y en a qui vont dire ouais mais dans une petite entreprise c'est pas possible , ben si dans ce cas M est le bnfice d'entreprise  et N est le nombre d'entreprise.
Donc pour que les  30 heures fonctionnent il faut quoi ?  des jobs a fort salaire horaire comme les ingnieurs mdecins ou autre.
Mais le problme est que tous le monde peut pas faire ingnieur  donc comment on fait alors , la j'ai pas de solution et la solution de faire travaill plus ses personnes ne me semble pas bonne.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais bon dieu ! Vous faites rfrence  un rapport de plus de 100 pages ALORS QUE VOUS N'TES MME PAS FOUTUS DE LE LIRE JUSQU'A LA 3EME PAGE !


Parceque toi tu as tout lu et tout compris? J'en doute.

Certes je n'ai pas lu le rapport mais moi j'ai fait l'effort de lire plusieurs articles de diffrents journalistes/conomistes pour me faire une ide de la pertinence ou non de ce rapport. Ce qui est plus utile je pense que s'arrter  la 3eme page du rapport. Donc oui, mme si a te drange, ce rapport indique que les 35h ont eux des effets positifs.




> Merde quoi ! A ce niveau l, que suis-je cens faire ?


Apporter des preuves.

----------


## Saverok

> De toute faon pas la peine de lire le rapport pour savoir que les 35 heures voir les 30 heures sont une bonne choses , dmonstration :
> Soit T un travail pour 35 heure pay M , il y a N travailleurs .
> On passe au 30 heures  on gagne donc N * 5 heures le nombre d'emplois cr est gale  N*5 / 30 pour un nouveau salaire de M * 30/35 .
> Le problme est qu'il faut que M soit assez lev , par exemple moi je gagne 3000 euros par mois donc mon nouveaux salaire est de 2570 euros aprs peut-on vivre avec 2571 euros par mois ????


Le hic, c'est que l'endettement ne va suivre.
La question n'est pas de savoir si on peut vivre correctement ou non avec 2571/mois contre 3000/mois.
Quand on gagne un certain salaire, on adopte naturellement le niveau de vie qui va avec et on s'endette en consquence.
Crois-tu que les gens qui achtent des maisons de 500m, des voitures de luxes, des bateaux, etc le font en payant comptant ?
Ils font "comme tout le monde", ils font des crdits.
Les montants sont diffrents mais le principe reste le mme.
Il n'y a que pour les gens dmesurment fortuns que a ne tient plus, et encore (parfois, l'argent plac rapporte plus que les intrts d'un prt donc ils empruntent quand mme).
Tout a pour dire que si tu baisses d'un coup tous les salaires de 20%, les mensualits des crdits ne baisseront pas.
Et aussi paradoxal que a puisse paratre, ces personnes aux revenus pourtant jug confortable, peuvent se retrouver en difficult financire.




> Aprs il y en a qui vont dire ouais mais dans une petite entreprise c'est pas possible , ben si dans ce cas M est le bnfice d'entreprise  et N est le nombre d'entreprise.


2 mi-temps, a cote nettement plus cher pour une entreprise qu'un temps complet.
Non seulement il y a les charges sociales avec les effets de seuil ==> dont les effets sont incroyablement plus visibles sur une petite entreprise que sur une grosse (certaines refusent mme des contrats pour ne pas embaucher et rester sous un seuil pour ne pas mettre toute l'entreprise en danger)
Mais en plus, il y a tous les cot de management car grer une quipe de 5 personnes  plein temps, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose que grer une quipe de 10 personnes  mi-temps.

----------


## Neckara

> De toute faon pas la peine de lire le rapport





> Parceque toi tu as tout lu et tout compris? J'en doute.


C'est juste du foutage de gueule, pas d'autres mots pour qualifier cela.


Aller, pas la peine de s'nerver, on va juste jouer  un petit jeu.
Je ne parlerais qu' celui qui, aprs avoir lu le rapport, pourra nous dire quelle est la nuance apporte par la *4me page* et en quoi elle est importante dans ce dbat.

Si vous n'tes pas capable de le faire, considrez-vous juste trop cons pour participer  ce dbat.

----------


## noursn

On se demande comment l'IGAs a mesur ce qu'elle a mesur. Comme d'habitude, l'aspect mtrique est aval tel quel sans esprit critique. Qui fait 35h/37h (dpend des conventions collectives) ptante sans dpassement ? ma PME n'a pas de pointeuse et c'est le cas de beaucoup de TPE/PME. Certes si en moyenne on peut rajouter facilement 5-7h de plus pas semaine, c'est donc un autre gisement pour les thurifraires de la baisse des heures de travail. Puisque tout est administr, on se demande pourquoi certaines entreprises chappent  la mesure du travail comme si une partie des travailleurs tait systmatiquement sacrifi sur l'autel de la statistique
Je pense que les 35h en soi n'taient pas forcment une mauvaise chose mais l'implmentation a t moyen-moins conomiquement sur le moyen et le long terme sinon ce dispositif aurait d absorber les crises successives dont la dernire (d'o l'ide de certains de passer au 30h, question corollaire combien resterait-il de chmeurs  ... 0h par semaine ?). Les 35h sont arrivs  un moment o l'conomie Franaise (1999-2002) a eu son dernier mieux, le fameux 3500000 postes cres est une vieille antienne rpte rgulirement en gnral pour prparer le terrain du passage au 32h. Comment vraiment savoir si ce n'tait pas d simplement et en grande partie  la bonne croissance de l'poque ?
De toute faon, cette vision horaire du travail n'a pas de vrai sens encore moins maintenant  l're de la numrisation. A ce titre l'tude de l'IGAS est une polmique d'arrire garde. On devrait beaucoup plus se focaliser sur l'organisation et l'efficacit collective du travail dans nos entreprises qui peut considrablement amliorer les conditions de travail de chacun. 40h dans une entreprise chouette et bien organise c'est beaucoup plus simple  vivre que 20h dans une entreprise bordlique mal dirige. Dans nos entreprises franaises, on a une srieuse marge. N'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> Bon je vais t'expliquer la solution parce que tu fais de gros efforts et a me fait de la peine :
> 
> 1- Aller rcuprer les 2000 milliards d'euros que les riches ont planqu dans les paradis fiscaux. Les torturer pour qu'ils rendent ce qu'ils nous ont vol si ncessaire.
> 2- Rcuprer le pouvoir de cration montaire, donc ne plus emprunter sur les marchs financiers.
> 3- Rembourser gentiment la dette (on ne peut pas se permettre de ne pas le faire malheureusement), ou au moins donner le sentiment qu'on va rembourser, tout en faisant un peu (mais pas trop) d'inflation.
> 4- Nationaliser toutes les banques et les rduire  de simples organismes d'pargne et de crdit pour l'investissement.
> 5- Rouvrir les carrires de Cayenne et y foutre tous les salops qui ont vol nos impts depuis des dcennies. 
> 6- Ne pas oublier de garder une place pour les dirigeants des banques franaises, la socit gnrale me semble particulirement gratine, vous savez c'est les mecs qui expliquent qu'ils taient pas au courant qu'un de leur trader junior prenait des positions de plusieurs dizaines de milliards d'euros  Ils ont pas mal au ventre ces gens l.
> 
> Je crois qu'on a  peu prs fait le tour. Les gens sont certainement des gros cons, mais t'en trouveras pas beaucoup qui seront contre ce programme !


Trs bon programme ! Qui tait, en gros, celui de Salvador Allende. Tu sais comment il a fini : avec les fascistes du plan Condor aid financirement par Richard Nixon et Henry Kissinger (vous savez, ce prix Nobel de la "paix"...).

----------


## super_navide

> Le hic, c'est que l'endettement ne va suivre.
> La question n'est pas de savoir si on peut vivre correctement ou non avec 2571/mois contre 3000/mois.
> Quand on gagne un certain salaire, on adopte naturellement le niveau de vie qui va avec et on s'endette en consquence.
> Crois-tu que les gens qui achtent des maisons de 500m, des voitures de luxes, des bateaux, etc le font en payant comptant ?
> Ils font "comme tout le monde", ils font des crdits.
> Les montants sont diffrents mais le principe reste le mme.
> Il n'y a que pour les gens dmesurment fortuns que a ne tient plus, et encore (parfois, l'argent plac rapporte plus que les intrts d'un prt donc ils empruntent quand mme).
> Tout a pour dire que si tu baisses d'un coup tous les salaires de 20%, les mensualits des crdits ne baisseront pas.
> Et aussi paradoxal que a puisse paratre, ces personnes aux revenus pourtant jug confortable, peuvent se retrouver en difficult financire.


Je prend mon exemple je ne vis pas dans la rgions parisienne , j'ai au moins 80 000 euros de patrimoine  sans compter ma rsidence principale.
Oui mon train de vie est bas sur 3000/euros par mois, mais la question est ce que je peux faire un effort pour que d'autre personnes est un emploi et ne gagner que 2500 euros par moi ?
La rponse est oui , est ce que je serais plus malheureux la rponse est non, je consacrerai plus de temps a mes enfants par exemple ...
L'autre problmatique de notre socit qui duque nos enfants ??? la socit , l'cole ou les parents si c'est les parents il faut du temps pour a .....

Donc oui la rduction du temps de travail permet de crer mais cela ncessite de la solidarit ....





> 2 mi-temps, a cote nettement plus cher pour une entreprise qu'un temps complet.
> Non seulement il y a les charges sociales avec les effets de seuil ==> dont les effets sont incroyablement plus visibles sur une petite entreprise que sur une grosse (certaines refusent mme des contrats pour ne pas embaucher et rester sous un seuil pour ne pas mettre toute l'entreprise en danger)
> Mais en plus, il y a tous les cot de management car grer une quipe de 5 personnes  plein temps, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose que grer une quipe de 10 personnes  mi-temps.


Je ne parle pas de mi-temps  dans grande distribution il font des contrats pas a plein temps car a les arranges.

----------


## halaster08

> C'est juste du foutage de gueule, pas d'autres mots pour qualifier cela.


Tout les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi ne sont pas forcment d'accord entre eux sur tout, faudrait arrter de sortir des extraits de post n'importe comment pour appuyer ton absence de rponse.




> considrez-vous juste trop cons pour participer  ce dbat.


Et on en revient aux insultes.




> Aller, pas la peine de s'nerver, on va juste jouer  un petit jeu.
>  Je ne parlerais qu' celui qui, aprs avoir lu le rapport, pourra nous dire quelle est la nuance apporte par la 4me page et en quoi elle est importante dans ce dbat.


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas une solution miracle, oui il y a des nuances mais malgr ces nuances la conclusion de nombreux journalistes et conomistes srieux est que les 35h ont eux des effets positifs.
Si tu n'est pas capable d'analyser se rapport par toi mme, lis les analyses de personnes comptentes et fait toi ton opinion.

----------


## super_navide

Allez pour chang , de ton car ses dbats sont quand mme bien sympathique ...
Je vous aime tous ...

----------


## Chauve souris

> J'ose esprer qu'on trouvera des solutions, que nos politiques arrteront un jour de n'avoir la volont que d'tre lu, qu'ils se rappelleront que dans l'opposition ou non ce sont nos deniers qui leur permet de vivre et que je ne pense pas que les franais apprcient rellement leurs petites guerres des chefs..


"_Vous voudriez au ciel bleu croire
Je le connais ce sentiment
J'y crois aussi moi, par moment,
Comme l'alouette au miroir_"
(Louis Aragon)

Les franais votent depuis 40 ans pour les mmes et se dfoulent en rlottant sur eux. Et il n'y a aucune raison pour que cela change dans les annes  venir. Enfin jusqu'au moment o la France sera devenue une rpublique islamique comme le prvoit Houellebecq dans "_Soumission_"

D'une part, d'autre part votre enfilade sur l'conomie politique me fait quelque peu rigoler car ce concept mme est une imposture intellectuelle. Il vous faudrait faire un peu de philosophie et, pour commencer, (re)lire les bons auteurs : Karl Marx, Rosa Luxemburg et, plus proche de nous, Bernard Maris ("_Manuel d'anti-conomie"_ tomes 1 "_les fourmis_", tome 2 "_les cigales_").

Sur ce continuez  vous crper le chignon, mais sans moi, car, comme mon pseudo l'indique...

----------


## seedbarrett

> Enfin jusqu'au moment o la France sera devenue une rpublique islamique comme le prvoit Houellebecq dans "_Soumission_


On a un winneur, je vois pas ce que viennent faire les religions dans le dbat sur l'conomie et du droit.

----------


## Neckara

> Tout les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi ne sont pas forcment d'accord entre eux sur tout, faudrait arrter de sortir des extraits de post n'importe comment pour appuyer ton absence de rponse.


Je t'ai pourtant aussi cit...




> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas une solution miracle, oui il y a des nuances mais malgr ces nuances la conclusion de nombreux journalistes et conomistes srieux est que les 35h ont eux des effets positifs.


Continue  marteler ton dogme et ne va surtout pas lire le rapport sur-lequel tu t'appuies... qui au passage dit *ds les premires pages* ce que j'essaye de vous dire.




> Si tu n'est pas capable d'analyser se rapport par toi mme


Parce que j'ai dit que je n'tais pas capable de l'analyser ?  ::koi::

----------


## halaster08

> Parce que j'ai dit que je n'tais pas capable de l'analyser ?


Non tu le prouves.




> qui au passage dit *ds les premires pages* ce que j'essaye de vous dire.


Pourtant quand je lis des analyses faites par des gens dont les diplome, l'exprience et le srieux ne sont pas discutable, ils ne disent pas du tout comme toi. Et eux ont *des arguments*.

----------


## Neckara

> Non tu le prouves.


Ah bon.





> Pourtant quand je lis des analyses faites par des gens dont les diplome, l'exprience et le srieux ne sont pas discutable, ils ne disent pas du tout comme toi. Et eux ont *des arguments*.


Et si tu lisais le rapport en question pour voir ce qu'il dit ?

D'ailleurs, je rappelle que tu fais parti de ceux qui viennent affirmer ici, quels sont donc vos *arguments* ? Cela ne devrait pourtant pas tre trop dur vous que tu as lu des analyses de gens dont les diplme, l'exprience et le srieux ne sont pas discutables ? Et qu'ils ont en plus des arguments que tu as lu ?

Voir mme de citer tes sources vu que tu en as ?

----------


## Saverok

> Donc oui la rduction du temps de travail permet de crer mais cela ncessite de la solidarit ....


France est dj un pays incroyablement solidaire.
==> http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...-en-france.php
Seulement 46% des mnages payent l'impt sur le revenu
Et 1% des plus riche payent  eux seul 30%

De plus, les dpenses publiques atteignent 57% du PIB.

A un moment donn, il faut peut tre se poser la question de l'efficacit de l'utilisation de l'argent publique avant de faire le raccourci facile et rapide de vouloir augmenter les prlvements et/ou de rduire drastiquement les revenus et donc, le pouvoir d'achat.

----------


## super_navide

> France est dj un pays incroyablement solidaire.
> ==> http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...-en-france.php
> Seulement 46% des mnages payent l'impt sur le revenu
> Et 1% des plus riche payent  eux seul 30%
> 
> De plus, les dpenses publiques atteignent 57% du PIB.
> 
> A un moment donn, il faut peut tre se poser la question de l'efficacit de l'utilisation de l'argent publique avant de faire le raccourci facile et rapide de vouloir augmenter les prlvements et/ou de rduire drastiquement les revenus et donc, le pouvoir d'achat.


Totalement  , je suis d'accord arrt de donner des allocations pour faire des gosses , mettre de l'argent dans l'cole, une cole gratuite de qualit pour tous voila une des solutions au problme.

----------


## Neckara

> Totalement  , je suis d'accord arrt de donner des allocations pour faire des gosses , mettre de l'argent dans l'cole, une cole gratuite de qualit pour tous voila une des solutions au problme.


Ce n'est absolument pas ce qu'il dit...
Il ne parle pas de supprimer les allocations, les aides de ltat et associs, mais de dpenser "mieux" l'argent donn  ltat et autres institutions.

Par exemple, est-ce que le cot de fonctionnement des institutions tatiques sont "normales" ou trop "levs" par rapport aux services rendus ?
Est-ce que certaines subventions sont rellement utiles (e.g. payer des tablettes/tableaux interactifs aux coles pour qu'ils restent dans un placard) ?
Est-ce qu'on a pas parfois une incitation au gaspillage (e.g. si on consomme moins de budget une anne, on en aura moins l'anne prochaine) ?
Est-ce qu'on investit dans les bonnes choses (e.g. un aroport qui risque de ne jamais voir le jour) ?

----------


## Zirak

J'ai recherch les fameuses pistes de rflexion qu'a bien voulu nous fournir Neckara dans son infinie bont :




> De plus, pour rduire le chmage de manire optimale, impossible en prenant en compte la ralit et les moyens limits qu'on possde, surtout vu ce dont on hrite actuellement.
> il va falloir de toute vidence faire quelque chose pour l'ducation et les parents "indignes", ce n'est pas acceptable  notre poque d'avoir des citoyens sans aucune notions de politique, conomie et de culture scientifique. De mme pour le comportement vis  vis de l'ducation national ;de l, on pourrait peut-tre arriver  diminuer les missions abrutissantes et les remplacer par des missions quelques peu plus intellectuelles ou intresser les citoyens un peu plus  la politique. Bien que je ne me fasse pas trop d'illusions ;de l si les politiques ont un peu moins de masses dbiles  manipuler ou  se mfier, cela pourrait quelque peut renforcer leur "courage politique". Si on pouvait ainsi rformer correctement plusieurs institutions (loin d'tre facile), la machine pourrait quelque peu mieux tourner. Cela passerait dj par de vraies simplifications de lois, des accs plus simples pour comprendre la loi, une justice plus rapide pour certains types d'affaires (15ans pour un scandale conomique, c'est bien trop long, si la sanction tombe trop tard, elle n'a plus grand effet), apprendre  grer et  suivre correctement le budget de ltat -p-e donner plus de pouvoirs  la cours des comptes- (moins d'endettement signifie plus de marge de manuvre).
> 
> Cela ferait dj une grande bouffe d'air frais si on pouvait faire cela.
> Ensuite, cela passerait surtout dans l'investissement en R&D pour spcialiser la France dans des domaines bien prcis, si possible pour devenir leader du domaine.





> La dmonstration complte est un peu longue, je vais donc admettre/simplifier des choses.
> 
> On pose que :
> les gens sont cons :
> ne se renseignent pas ;adorent cracher sur les autres et rler ;n'ont que de pitres capacits de raisonnements. 
> 
> 
> Gens cons => politiques qu'ils mritent (1).
> Politiques qu'ils mritent => pitres dcisions (2).
> ...




Du coup, pour s'en sortir, il faut donc que :

des gens cons votent pour des politiciens mdiocres qui devront rformer les institutions de leur plein gr (puisque le peuple est trop con pour leur demander, et puis que de toutes faons, ce n'est pas le peuple qui dcide du programme du gouvernement, il n'a le choix qu'entre ceux qu'on lui propose, point), de faons  ce que ces gens cons, le soit moins, et donc ne votent plus pour eux mais pour des bons politiciens (qui sortiront d'on ne sait o et que l'on mritera enfin), afin que l'on puisse enfin commencer  essayer de mettre des choses en place.

 ::aie:: 

C'est sr que c'est tout de suite moins ridicule / plus raliste que l'ide du partage du temps de travail, ou d'un revenu de base et que comme tu le dis, a va tre loin d'tre facile...

Ca valait le coup de faire 2 masters pour engranger toutes ces connaissances.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Grogro

> Ce que l'humanit devrait faire c'est travailler ensemble pour automatiser tous ce qui est pnible  faire.
> Je pense que quelqu'un qui ramasse les poubelles tous les jours ne le fait pas par passion, pourquoi ne pas faire en sorte de lui viter cette peine , mieux vaut que cette personne essai en prenant sont temps a se cultiver , apprendre plein de chose plus intressante.
> Beaucoup de gens ce mente  eux mme en ce disant travailler c'est bien sinon il ptera un cble en s'apercevant de la vie de merde qu'il ont .....
> Travaill oui mais par passion sinon on devient con.
> Moi j'aime mon travail de dveloppeur car il est passionnant et si je fais mon jeux ( je met plus de videos sinon je vais me faire vir de ce forum ) c'est uniquement par passion.
> Alors librons nous du travail.....


C'est ce qu'on fait depuis plus de deux sicles, on automatise le travail depuis l'invention des mtiers  tisser jacquard (dbut 1800, rvolte des canuts, tout a). C'est ce qui permet de produire toujours plus de bien (et maintenant de services) avec toujours plus de main duvre. C'est aussi ce qui fait disparaitre petit  petit le travail non qualifi et augmente rgulirement les besoins de qualifications pour trouver un emploi stable, mais c'est aussi ce qui a permis de limiter drastiquement le temps de travail depuis deux sicles. Toutes les rductions du temps de travail ont eu pour consquences une augmentation de la productivit horaire. *TOUTES* sans exception, y compris les si dcries 35h, qui ont pourtant t l'instrument de lutte contre le chmage le plus efficace des 40 dernires annes, malgr des lourdeurs administratives qui taient absentes de la trs efficace loi Robien. Il n'y a qu'en France, pays de rentes o l'innovation est toujours vue d'un mauvais il, o la question du temps de travail est  ce point un tabou. D'o vient la croyance totmique de la proportionnalit entre productivit et temps de travail ? On ne sait pas bien.

----------


## Neckara

> Ca valait le coup de faire 2 masters pour engranger toutes ces connaissances.


Je te rassures, pas la peine de faire un master pour comprendre qu'on vit dans une dmocratie, bien qu'imparfaite.

Aprs, comme je l'ai dit, vous pouvez toujours tenter d'imposer un dictateur pour mettre en place toutes vos ides, mais comme je l'ai dit, il ne faut pas se tromper et consentir  quelques pertes en matire de scurit.

----------


## super_navide

> C'est ce qu'on fait depuis plus de deux sicles, on automatise le travail depuis l'invention des mtiers  tisser jacquard (dbut 1800, rvolte des canuts, tout a). C'est ce qui permet de produire toujours plus de bien (et maintenant de services) avec toujours plus de main duvre. C'est aussi ce qui fait disparaitre petit  petit le travail non qualifi et augmente rgulirement les besoins de qualifications pour trouver un emploi stable, mais c'est aussi ce qui a permis de limiter drastiquement le temps de travail depuis deux sicles. Toutes les rductions du temps de travail ont eu pour consquences une augmentation de la productivit horaire. *TOUTES* sans exception, y compris les si dcries 35h, qui ont pourtant t l'instrument de lutte contre le chmage le plus efficace des 40 dernires annes, malgr des lourdeurs administratives qui taient absentes de la trs efficace loi Robien. Il n'y a qu'en France, pays de rentes o l'innovation est toujours vue d'un mauvais il, o la question du temps de travail est  ce point un tabou. D'o vient la croyance totmique de la proportionnalit entre productivit et temps de travail ? On ne sait pas bien.


Merci beaucoup , c'est aussi ce que je pensais mais il faut continuer ....

----------


## Exentius

> Je te rassures, pas la peine de faire un master pour comprendre qu'on vit dans une dmocratie, bien qu'imparfaite.


Quoi ? 

"Systme politique, forme de gouvernement dans lequel la souverainet mane du peuple." - Dfinition du Larousse.

Depuis quand le peuple de France a le pouvoir ? Monarchie lective ? Oui. Caricature de dmocratie ? Peut tre ! Dmocratie ? Certainement pas !
On ne m'a jamais demand de voter pour ou contre une loi. Et les politiques se torchent avec les rfrendums.

----------


## super_navide

> Je te rassures, pas la peine de faire un master pour comprendre qu'on vit dans une dmocratie, bien qu'imparfaite.
> 
> Aprs, comme je l'ai dit, vous pouvez toujours tenter d'imposer un dictateur pour mettre en place toutes vos ides, mais comme je l'ai dit, il ne faut pas se tromper et consentir  quelques pertes en matire de scurit.


Malgr que je sois pas d'accord avec toi je te comprend , tu te dis pourquoi moi je bosse dure et je devrais partager mon temps travail avec quelqu'un d'autre car j'ai envie de travaill beaucoup.
Et aussi a tembte de voir des gens glander et toucher des allocations grce  nos impts..
Quand j'tais  la fac je pensais que les 35 heures s'tais un truc inefficace et qu'il fallait toujours travaill plus.
Et puis j'ai fini mes tude et je suis rentr dans le monde du travail et  j'ai apprcier les 35 heures car elle me permettent de faire d'autre chose de la musique , faire des jeux videos tous en ayant un salaire confortable de 3000 euros par mois dans une entreprise en trs bonne sant donc la preuve a fonctionne.
C'est une question d'organisation et de rpartition des richesses.
Donc moi je pense que tu a pas de vie social pour penser que les 35 heures sont une mauvaise chose et une mauvaise connaissance des entreprises.
Une entreprise bien gr peux faire les 35 heures voir 30 heures , c'est un travail d'optimiser le temps de travail , c'est mme un travail d'ingnieur comme en informatique tu optimise le temps de calcul d'un algorithme.
Question aussi , tu fais partis des rpublicains ??? J'ai l'impression que oui ...

----------


## halaster08

Allez rien que pour toi Neckara un extrait de la conclusion du rapport



> CONCLUSION
> *Au total, il ressort de ce qui prcde que si une politique de rduction du temps de travail,
>  linstar de toute politique de lemploi ne saurait suffire en matire de lutte contre le
> chmage, elle peut contribuer  le rduire*


Bah a alors, exactement ce que je dis depuis le dbut, c'est pas LA solution mais un pas dans la bonne direction.
Aprs c'est sur que pour lire la conclusion il faut aller au del de la page 4 ...

Donc oui, je le raffirme contrairement  toute les connerie qu'on a pu entendre ces dernires annes, les 35h n'ont absolument pas t le flau de l'conomie Franaise et s'en inspirer pour les politiques conomiques futures n'est pas une mauvaise ide, contrairement  ce que tu rptes en boucle.

----------


## Neckara

> Depuis quand le peuple de France a le pouvoir ? Monarchie lective ? Oui. Caricature de dmocratie ? Peut tre ! Dmocratie ? Certainement pas !


Oui d'ailleurs tu n'as jamais vot que ce soit pour les municipales, les dpartementales, les rgionales, les prsidentielles, les lgislatives ou les europennes.

Jamais entendu parl de "dmocratie reprsentative" au passage ?




> tu te dis pourquoi moi je bosse dure et je devrais partager mon temps travail avec quelqu'un d'autre car j'ai envie de travaill beaucoup.


 ::koi:: .




> Et puis j'ai fini mes tude et je suis rentr dans le monde du travail et  j'ai apprcier les 35 heures


Et bien tu as dj de la chance de ne travailler que 35h.




> Donc moi je pense que tu a pas de vie social





> tu fais partis des rpublicains ??? J'ai l'impression que oui ...


 ::ccool:: 




> et une mauvaise connaissance des entreprises.


Moui, bien sr.




> c'est un travail d'optimiser le temps de travail , c'est mme un travail d'ingnieur comme en informatique tu optimise le temps de calcul d'un algorithme.


Les entreprises et actionnaires sont tellement cons aussi, ils n'optimisent mme pas le temps de travail alors que a pourrait leur faire gagner encore plus de fric...

D'ailleurs, les congs maternits, a cote trop aux entreprises, il faudrait que les mres optimisent leur temps de maternit pour accoucher au bout de 7mois au lieu de 9...


Et aprs on s'tonne que je puisse tre agressif dans mes rponses...

----------


## Neckara

> Allez rien que pour toi Neckara un extrait de la conclusion du rapport


Mais toujours pas lu la 4me page...
A lire uniquement ce qu'on veut lire, il est trs facile de prouver ce qu'on souhaite.




> Donc oui, je le raffirme contrairement  toute les connerie qu'on a pu entendre ces dernires annes, les 35h n'ont absolument pas t le flau de l'conomie Franaise et s'en inspirer pour les politiques conomiques futures n'est pas une mauvaise ide, contrairement  ce que tu rptes en boucle.


Ah bon.

O ai-je dit que les 35h ont t le flau de l'conomie franaise ?
O ai-je dit que c'est une mauvaise ide de s'inspirer de politiques passes pour la politique future ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*La loi Travail sera adopte dfinitivement aprs un troisime recours au 49-3 de Manuel Valls*
*Sil ny a pas de motion de censure*

De manire prvisible, le Premier ministre Manuel Valls a encore une fois eu recours  larticle 49 alina 3 de la Constitution franaise pour faire adopter la loi Travail, lors de la lecture dfinitive  lAssemble nationale ce mercredi. Avant la lecture dfinitive  lAssemble, le Snat avait dj rejet le texte en seconde lecture sans dbat, hier mardi. Les parlementaires de la haute chambre estiment en effet quils nont t entendus ni par le gouvernement ni par lAssemble nationale. Ils ont donc jug inutile de dbattre  nouveau sur le texte, alors que le dernier mot revient  lAssemble nationale, o tout est bloqu par larticle 49-3. 

 Pour la premire lecture, nous avons eu un dbat trs approfondi au Snat. C'est la seule chambre o on a tudi la loi travail de A  Z. Ils n'ont pas pu le faire  l'Assemble, tout tait bloqu par le 49-3 , a expliqu le rapporteur de la loi Travail au Snat, Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne. Et de poursuivre :  Nous n'avons pas vocation  refaire 80 heures de dbat pour qu'ensuite, on ne nous coute pas. De toute faon, a ne bougera plus. Le texte est prt et le gouvernement veut en finir rapidement .

Aprs ce nouveau recours au 49-3 comme lesprait le Snat, la loi Travail sera donc dfinitivement adopte, si aucune motion de censure nest dpose dans les 24 heures, ce qui est trs probable.

Faute de majorit  lAssemble nationale, Manuel Valls a utilis larticle 49-3 pour faire passer le projet de loi trs contest lors de la premire et de la seconde lecture  lAssemble nationale. Si lors du premier passage en force, une motion de censure de la droite et du centre a t rejete, pour le deuxime, les dputs nont pas pu dposer de motion de censure dans le dlai fix. Ce qui laisse supposer que ce sera encore le cas, vu que Manuel Valls persiste  engager la responsabilit de son gouvernement.

Aprs 5 mois de polmiques dont les trois derniers ont t marqus par de vives protestations civiles et grves dans certains secteurs, paralysant au passage lconomie du pays, le projet de loi Travail arrive  prsent  la fin de son parcours lgislatif. Et ce, contre la volont de la majorit des Franais. 

Sources : Le Figaro, Les chos

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Loi Travail : un rapport de l'IGAS pour rhabiliter les 35 heures aurait t censur par le chef de l'Inspection gnrale des affaires sociales

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Je ne suis pas emball par le "_temps partiel_" car si on compte
> 1. Le temps de s'habiller correctement (alors qu'on glande/bricole dans des fringues innommables)
> 2. Le temps de transport parce que son lieu de travail n'est pas  ct de chez soi, faut pas rver...


Vrai ... sauf si ... 

Par exemple, on m'avais propos pendant un temps un travail en "binme" travailler sur 3 jours au lieu de 5 en parallle avec un collgue qui faisait pareil. Rsultat,  deux, on couvrait 6 jours de semaine au lieu de 5. Sans compter que du coup, les temps de transports diminuaient. Le tout en conservant 80% su salaire mensuel.

----------


## super_navide

> Et bien tu as dj de la chance de ne travailler que 35h.


Non pas de la chance , j'ai travaill justement pour avoir les diplmes qu'il faut pour justement faire les 35 heures , avant d'tre dans cette grande entreprise j'tait en SSII et puis comme j'tait bon ils m'ont embauch et comme ils faisais les 35 heures j'ai accept.
Les 35 heures sont mme un faon pour une entreprise d'attirer de bon lments autrement que par un trs gros salaire.
Remarque c'est bien que tu sois convaincus que les 35 heures c'est pas une bonne chose car vue que tu es pas un technicien ils va falloir que tu fasse des heures.
C'est le points positifs d'tre un dveloppeurs avec 15ans d'experience qui maitrise plein de langage et qui fait des projets persos , a donne de bonne condition de travail.

Pour faire les 35 heures ou les 30 heures il faut organiser le travail pour que ce soit possible.
Dans mon entreprise on essai justement de faire de la documentation des procdures pour passer facilement le relai a d'autre personne.
Aprs les 30 heures avec l'organisation du travail annuel et la nouvelle disposition de la loi elkomeri peut  tre bnfique.
Dmonstration :
une entreprise a un march mais il faut vite rpondre au besoin.
pendant 1 ans tu peut droger et passer de 30 a 40 heures.
vu que tu a bcp d'employer ben tu peux produire en parallle avec une bonne organisation 
et aprs tu repasse a 30 heures avec des primes ou a 20 heures pour rcuprer.
cela vite d'embaucher car tu a le personnel sous la main donc tu peut plus parallliser ta production.

Mais bon comme tu comprend rien je pense que tu va me dire que j'y connais rien car je suis qu'un dveloppeur et que les conomistes et chef d'entreprise sont forcement plus comptent...

----------


## Kapeutini

intressant et inquitant si l'on nous cache des informations ...
Dans notre mtier, si l'on pouvait travailler plus de chez soi on conomiserait le temps perdu dans les transports :-)
et la pollution qui va avec

----------


## Neckara

> tu sois convaincus que les 35 heures c'est pas une bonne chose


Ah bon.

C'est dingue, j'apprends plein de choses sur moi mme aujourd'hui.




> Pour faire les 35 heures ou les 30 heures il faut organiser le travail pour que ce soit possible.


Oui, c'est _tellement_ simple, aprs tout, yaka.




> pendant 1 ans tu peut droger et passer de 30 a 40 heures.


Alors faut bosser moins pour qu'on ai du temps libre, que plus de personnes aient un boulot... et de l'autre vous voulez des annes avec des semaines 40h ?  ::aie::

----------


## Exentius

> Oui d'ailleurs tu n'as jamais vot que ce soit pour les municipales, les dpartementales, les rgionales, les prsidentielles, les lgislatives ou les europennes.
> 
> Jamais entendu parl de "dmocratie reprsentative" au passage ?


Une dmocratie reprsentative implique la prsence de garde-fous (mandats rvocables) ou la possibilit que des citoyens lambda puissent proposer des lois... Et c'est le minimum.
Sinon je le rpte nous sommes dans une monarchie lective. J'ai vot pour des politiques, mais vu que a ne sert strictement  rien d'lire des voleurs et des menteurs, je ne vote plus.
Parce qu'lire des mecs qui font tout ce qu'ils veulent sans pouvoir les jecter de leurs postes pendant 5-7 ans, pour moi c'est laisser le droit  un esclave de choisir son matre. Ce n'est pas choisir une politique, ce n'est pas dcider, c'est donner son pouvoir de dcision  un mec incontrlable pendant son mandat.

----------


## Zefling

> Non pas de la chance , j'ai travaill justement pour avoir les diplmes qu'il faut pour justement faire les 35 heures , avant d'tre dans cette grande entreprise j'tait en SSII et puis comme j'tait bon ils m'ont embauch et comme ils faisais les 35 heures j'ai accept.
> Les 35 heures sont mme un faon pour une entreprise d'attirer de bon lments autrement que par un trs gros salaire.
> Remarque c'est bien que tu sois convaincus que les 35 heures c'est pas une bonne chose car vue que tu es pas un technicien ils va falloir que tu fasse des heures.
> C'est le points positifs d'tre un dveloppeurs avec 15ans d'experience qui maitrise plein de langage et qui fait des projets persos , a donne de bonne condition de travail.
> 
> Pour faire les 35 heures ou les 30 heures il faut organiser le travail pour que ce soit possible.
> Dans mon entreprise on essai justement de faire de la documentation des procdures pour passer facilement le relai a d'autre personne.
> Aprs les 30 heures avec l'organisation du travail annuel et la nouvelle disposition de la loi elkomeri peut  tre bnfique.
> Dmonstration :
> ...


C'est beau de croire que dans ton entreprise a se passe pareil dans toutes les entreprise. Perso, j'aurais beaucoup organiser mon travail comme je veux, impossible de faire 35h ou moins pour respecter les deadline imposes. Je ne suis pas chef, il y a beaucoup de chose que je ne matrise pas : nombre de personnes sur le projet, avec qui je bosse, les technos, le code existant crit par d'autres et j'en passe. Tout a peut avoir un impacte norme sur la bonne tenu d'un projet. 

Perso je dirais pas que tu es incomptent, mais tu fais juste une gnralit de ton cas personnel.

----------


## fabphil1

"largument selon lequel les Franais ne travaillent pas assez serait totalement faux"
- Ce n'est pas comme prsent ici un argument mais une assertion.
- Le "rapport" (qui est de fait un document Mediapart) ne dit cependant pas qu'il est totalement faux.

 apparaissent fragiles , ... "du fait qu'elles portent sur des processus de RTT peu comparables et qu'elles s'appuie sur des hypothses fragiles" dit le rapport
- fragiles ou pas si l'tude pour affirmer que les 35h n'ont pas cres d'emplois reposent sur des hypothses je ne vois pas ce qu'elle permettrait de conclure.

" sagissant de leffet ngatif des lois Aubry [qui ont instaur des dispositifs tels que les 35 heures] sur la comptitivit, aucun lment ne permet de confirmer cette affirmation " "sachant de plus que la comptitivit ne saurait se rduire  la comptitivit prix"
- l'argumentaire dans le rapport qui fait suite  ce titre ne considre pourtant que la comptitivit prix 

bref, on voit que je me mfie comme d'une peste des informations du Monde ou de Mediapart, et puisque P. Cahuc et S. Carcillo ont t des personnes rencontres par les rdacteurs, on peut citer 
http://www.lesechos.fr/22/12/2014/Le...-35-heures.htm

----------


## super_navide

> C'est beau de croire que dans ton entreprise a se passe pareil dans toutes les entreprise. Perso, j'aurais beaucoup organiser mon travail comme je veux, impossible de faire 35h ou moins pour respecter les deadline imposes. Je ne suis pas chef, il y a beaucoup de chose que je ne matrise pas : nombre de personnes sur le projet, avec qui je bosse, les technos, le code existant crit par d'autres et j'en passe. Tout a peut avoir un impacte norme sur la bonne tenu d'un projet. 
> 
> Perso je dirais pas que tu es incomptent, mais tu fais juste une gnralit de ton cas personnel.


Merci je suis incomptent , c'est gratuit merci encore.
Perso je sais pas ce que tu fais comme boulot mais juste moi j'ai choisi le miens et il me plait.
Et d'abord je fais pas de gnralit , mais il y a beaucoup de grande entreprise qui offre ses conditions de travail mais il faut juste faire les bonnes tudes ce qui n' a pas l'air ton cas dsol pour toi si tu a une vie de merde.

----------


## Neckara

> Envoy par Zefling
> 
> Perso je dirais pas que tu es incomptent
> 
> 
> Merci je suis incomptent , c'est gratuit merci encore.


 ::ptdr:: .

----------


## Zefling

> Merci je suis incomptent , c'est gratuit merci encore.
> Perso je sais pas ce que tu fais comme boulot mais juste moi j'ai choisi le miens et il me plait.
> Et d'abord je fais pas de gnralit , mais il y a beaucoup de grande entreprise qui offre ses conditions de travail mais il faut juste faire les bonnes tudes ce qui n' a pas l'air ton cas dsol pour toi si tu a une vie de merde.


Je n'ai peut-tre pas fait les bonnes tudes, mais actuellement je vais un boulot qui me convient sans tre idyllique, mais de l  dire que j'ai une vie de merde en se basant juste sur le temps de travail professionnel. 
Tout ce que je pense, c'est que ton argumentation laisse srieusement  dsirer...

----------


## Aiekick

j'ai l'impression que super machin a une trs haute ide de lui mme. haa ses jeunes

----------


## show8e

JE_SUIS_TRAVAIL

----------


## BLeguillou

mme avis que Aiekick, Zelling, Neckara, etc.

"Super machin" : j'ai travaill justement pour avoir les diplmes qu'il faut pour justement faire les 35 heures.

Je ne savais pas qu'il existait des super diplmes permettant de travailler 35 heures (et de faire autant de fautes d'orthographe)  ::D: 

Je voulais commenter, mais vu l'ampleur de la tche, je prfre abandonner  ::(: 

Pour info: on a trs bien compris que Valls et Hollande "n'en avait rien  battre" des Franais.

----------


## Zirak

On s'en moque un peu du parcours, des fautes ou de combien d'heures bosse super_navide, on ne va pas passer 2 pages la-dessus.

Si la seule rhtorique, c'est de se moquer d'un des mecs qui s'exprime le moins bien (dsol super_navide), a va drlement faire avancer le schmilblick. Si personne n'a rien en rapport avec le sujet,  ajouter, autant ne rien poster...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Perso je dirais pas que tu es incomptent, mais tu fais juste une gnralit de ton cas personnel.


Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu cris (j'ai pas le dcodeur, alors je fais avec ce que j'ai), je pense que tu te trompes sur ce que dit Super Navide. 

Il ne gnralise pas, il dit simplement, ce qui est une simple vidence, c'est que si c'est possible pour son entreprise, et que a marche, alors ce doit l'tre pour les autres, sous certaines conditions. Dont, entre autres, que la direction est plus le soucis du bien tre de ses employs, que de ses bnfices. Et, effectivement, c'est pas le cas de beaucoup de boites.

Je pense que le problme de beaucoup d'entreprises en France (notamment), c'est la vision court-termiste des dcideurs, qui prfrent prendre maintenant un peu, que risquer de prendre plus plus tard. "Un tien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras", semble tre la doctrine des dcideurs. Hlas, quand on est chef d'entreprise, une vision  long terme devrait tre le minimum. Mais, en fait on se rend compte que toute la socit tourne sur le court terme. Les dcisions politiques* qui se font sur l'instant, l'vnementiel, la raction plutt que l'action, le spectaculaire prime sur le fonctionnel. Du coup, tout est  l'avenant. Le politique  un cycle de 5 ans, les entreprises ne peuvent donc pas prendre de dcisions au del de ces 5 ans (tout changeant tout le temps en fonction de la couleur du gouvernement), et donc il est difficile de dcider sur le long terme, etc... 
Mme  notre niveau, il est difficile de prvoir. J'ai 52 ans, et je n'ai aucune ide de quand et  quel taux j'aurais droit  la retraite... Mon pre le savais  40 ans, et mon grand-pre  30 ! Les lois changent tout le temps et souvent l'angle est de 180 ! Difficile dans ce cas de prvoir... 

Donc, je ne tire pas sur les entreprises, mais d'avantage sur les politiques. Certains diront que c'est nous qui les lisons, moi, je ne crois pas ! Ils sont aujourd'hui d'avantage lu pas leur base (les sympathisants + adhrents) que par la masse populaire qui vote de moins en moins, et qui si elle s'exprime en dehors des lignes, est montre du doigt parce qu'elle vote mal ! On voit comment cette caste dirigeante se protge (loi sur le non cumul des mandats refoule par le snat - pas de 49.3 ?, lections rgionales - le PS se retire au profit de LR ! et contre 40% des votants; Assemble Nationale qui ne reprsente que cette caste grce  un systme lectoral verrouill et bien ficel) et pratique  l'envie le dni de dmocratie !

----------


## LSMetag

> intressant et inquitant si l'on nous cache des informations ...
> Dans notre mtier, si l'on pouvait travailler plus de chez soi on conomiserait le temps perdu dans les transports :-)
> et la pollution qui va avec


Ce n'est pas sain de mler vie professionnelle et personnelle.

Moi je me moque de faire les 35h ou pas. Si c'est le minimum tant mieux quand il n'y a pas (beaucoup) de travail. Mais je veux aussi pouvoir bosser en toute srnit, en prenant le temps sans me mettre la pression.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas sain de mler vie professionnelle et personnelle.


Ah bon ? J'ai du louper cette annonce du corps mdical.  ::aie:: 


Il y a des tas de tltravailleurs qui vivent a trs bien, aprs cela demande une certaine organisation certes, mais ce n'est pas parce que certains n'en sont pas capables et se laissent dborder, que ce n'est pas "sain" ou alors je veux bien des sources mdicales sur ce que tu affirmes.

----------


## fredinkan

> (...)n'en sont pas capables et se laissent dborder, que ce n'est pas "sain" ou alors je veux bien des sources mdicales sur ce que tu affirmes.


Je n'ai malheureusement pas la possibilit d'en faire  mon boulot actuel.
Par contre j'ai vcu 2 facettes du "tltravail" 
  -> En faire trop parce que tu ne vois pas forcment l'heure dfiler
  -> Devoir en faire trop car les gens ne te voyant pas s'en foutent de t'appeler quand tu as fini tes horaires... Oui oui, tu peux couper ton tlphone.. Mais a, c'est la thorie ...

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai malheureusement pas la possibilit d'en faire  mon boulot actuel.
> Par contre j'ai vcu 2 facettes du "tltravail" 
>   -> En faire trop parce que tu ne vois pas forcment l'heure dfiler
>   -> Devoir en faire trop car les gens ne te voyant pas s'en foutent de t'appeler quand tu as fini tes horaires... Oui oui, tu peux couper ton tlphone.. Mais a, c'est la thorie ...


Oui ou tu peux avoir le cas de ne pas en faire assez, car tu te laisses trop distraire par d'autres trucs chez toi, ou autres.

Cela rejoint ce que je disais, il y a un gros travail d'organisation  avoir, il faut poser des rgles et s'y tenir, mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela ne serait pas sain ? 

Si il y avait des problmes chez tous les tltravailleurs, on pourrait ventuellement essayer de trouver une corrlation, mais vu que ce n'est pas le cas, j'ai un peu de mal  voir comment LSMetag peut affirmer cela, mais peut-tre qu'il a lu une ou plusieurs tudes l-dessus, d'o ma question sur d'ventuelles sources.  ::D:

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui ou tu peux avoir le cas de ne pas en faire assez, car tu te laisses trop distraire par d'autres trucs chez toi, ou autres.
> 
> Cela rejoint ce que je disais, il y a un gros travail d'organisation  avoir, il faut poser des rgles et s'y tenir, mais je ne vois pas en quoi cela ne serait pas sain ? 
> 
> Si il y avait des problmes chez tous les tltravailleurs, on pourrait ventuellement essayer de trouver une corrlation, mais vu que ce n'est pas le cas, j'ai un peu de mal  voir comment LSMetag peut affirmer cela, mais peut-tre qu'il a lu une ou plusieurs tudes l-dessus, d'o ma question sur d'ventuelles sources.


J'ai fait du tltravail. Et bien j'tais toujours entre les 2. Trop travailler, ne pas m'occuper des gens qui m'entourent (presque les perdre), ne parler  personne, moins voir les buts,... Etre drang par les sollicitations de femmes, enfants, animaux.

Je ne peux pas me concentrer chez moi. Et puis je prfre me lever le matin et faire la dmarche d'aller dans un environnement "studieux", avec communication en live avec des collgues. Rentr chez soi, plus de travail. Juste sa femme, ses enfants, ses loisirs, ses animaux,...

J'aime bien cette sparation. Si elle n'tait pas l je pterais les plombs.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne peux pas me concentrer chez moi. Et puis je prfre me lever le matin et faire la dmarche d'aller dans un environnement "studieux", avec communication en live avec des collgues. Rentr chez soi, plus de travail. Juste sa femme, ses enfants, ses loisirs, ses animaux,...
> 
> J'aime bien cette sparation. Si elle n'tait pas l je pterais les plombs.


La dessus je suis d'accord, mais voil, ce n'est pas une question de sain (pour la sant, le couple , la qualit du travail,...) ou non, c'est "juste" une prfrence personnelle.  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> alors ce doit l'tre pour les autres, sous certaines conditions.


L'homme peut aussi voler, sous certaines conditions. Ce n'est pas pour cela que je vais me jeter du 5me tage.




> Dont, entre autres, que la direction est plus le soucis du bien tre de ses employs, que de ses bnfices.


Question : comment une entreprise pourrait-elle faire pour vivre si elle n'a pas de bnfices ? On fait comment pour l'auto-financement ?




> Mais, en fait on se rend compte que toute la socit tourne sur le court terme.


C'est marrant parce que votre solution est une vision  court terme.




> Les dcisions politiques qui se font sur l'instant, l'vnementiel, la raction plutt que l'action, le spectaculaire prime sur le fonctionnel.


Juste une question, qui ragit ? Pour qui est fait le spectacle ?




> Le politique  un cycle de 5 ans, les entreprises ne peuvent donc pas prendre de dcisions au del de ces 5 ans


C'est encore pire, certaines lois changeant tous les 3 mois...  ::aie:: .




> Ils sont aujourd'hui d'avantage lu pas leur base (les sympathisants + adhrents) que par la masse populaire


Certains partis organisent pourtant des primaires ouvertes.

Puis bon, si on continue  voter pour des personnes qui ont un "certain pass", faut pas non plus s'tonner du rsultat. Au lieu de voter blanc ou pour les partis "traditionnels", si on votait pour un petit parti, cela les forcerait  nous "draguer". Si vous votez blanc, le seul message que vous passez est "de toute faon je m'en fou, choisissez  ma place". Votre avis ne vaut alors rien de toute faon, vous ne votez pas.

----------


## Neckara

> La dessus je suis d'accord, mais voil, ce n'est pas une question de sain (pour la sant, le couple , la qualit du travail,...) ou non, c'est "juste" une prfrence personnelle.


L'isolement n'a rien de sain. Un homme humain normalement constitu a besoin d'interaction sociales.

Changer d'environnement pour changer d'activit, discuter avec les collgues une une bonne chose pour les habitudes et la qualit du travail, sortir dehors, interagir avec d'autres humains est une bonne chose pour la sant, ne pas tre h24 avec sa moiti est une bonne chose pour le couple.

Ce n'est pas parce quelques personnes s'en sortent trs bien que c'est sain pour autant.

----------


## Traroth2

> L'conomie est tellement loin d'tre aussi simple... c'est dingue que vous ne puissiez pas comprendre cela.
> 
> Payer les gens 30h/semaine aura des rpercutions conomiques, qu'on "ai" ou pas l'argent pour.
> Tes grandes fortunes vont se barrer  l'tranger si tu commences  leur prendre leur argent comme a, on sera bien avanc ensuite.
> 
> 
> Je sais pas... une source de capital prt  prendre des risques ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ce que TOI tu as du mal  comprendre, c'est que l'ide que l'conomie franaise serait en difficult est un MENSONGE TOTAL.  La France n'a JAMAIS t aussi riche de toute son histoire ! A partir de l, le problme du chmage, et plus largement de la pauvret (chmage, prcarit, SDF...) n'est absolument pas un problme de richesse, mais de rpartition de cette richesse.

----------


## Zirak

> L'isolement n'a rien de sain. Un homme humain normalement constitu a besoin d'interaction sociales.
> 
> Changer d'environnement pour changer d'activit, discuter avec les collgues une une bonne chose pour les habitudes et la qualit du travail, sortir dehors, interagir avec d'autres humains est une bonne chose pour la sant, ne pas tre h24 avec sa moiti est une bonne chose pour le couple.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce quelques personnes s'en sortent trs bien que c'est sain pour autant.


Faire du tltravail ne signifie pas travailler seul au fond d'une grotte sans voir personne. C'est juste que tu travail chez toi, comme le fond des milliers d'artisans qui bossent seuls chez eux, et ils ne sont pas tous en pleine dpression pour autant.  ::weird:: 

Et puis faire du tltravail ne signifie pas que tu ne te rends strictement jamais sur le lieu de ton entreprise.

Et les couples qui bossent ensembles ils font comment ? Ils devraient tous divorcer au bout de 6 mois du fait d'tre H24 ensemble...


Ce n'est pas parce que quelques personnes ne savent pas s'organiser / grer leur temps / grer leur couple, que le tltravail, c'est malsain pour autant.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> l'ide que l'conomie franaise serait en difficult est un MENSONGE TOTAL.  La France n'a JAMAIS t aussi riche de toute son histoire !


C'est comme si tu comparais une distance avec une vitesse...

Si la vitesse diminue, on continuera toujours d'avancer, et on aura jamais t aussi loin. Ce qui n'empche pas d'tre en difficult et d'avoir un problme au niveau de la vitesse.




> mais de rpartition de cette richesse.


Et ce n'est pas un problme conomique a  ::koi:: .
Et il n'y a aucun problmes au niveau de la production de cette richesse ? Les dlocalisations sans remplacement des emplois supprims ne sont en fait pas un problme ?

----------


## Kearz

> Ce n'est pas sain de mler vie professionnelle et personnelle.





> -> Devoir en faire trop car les gens ne te voyant pas s'en foutent de t'appeler quand tu as fini tes horaires... Oui oui, tu peux couper ton tlphone.. Mais a, c'est la thorie ...


C'est pas sain si tu sais pas faire une distinction franche. Quand tu bosses, tu bosses, quand l'heure est pass, tu touche plus aux mails/tlphones. 
De toute faon, mme sans tltravail, j'ai dj eu un manager qui prenait l'habitude d'appeler  20h pour des choses non urgentes, j'ai juste bloqu son numro pass une certaine heure. Tu vois plus les appels, tu n'as pas de remord et tu es dans ton droit.

Personnellement, je serais prt  bosser 1h de plus par jour pour bosser de temps  autre chez moi (2j/semaine(?)) vu qu'au final je gagnerais 2h de transport.

----------


## Neckara

> j'ai dj eu un manager qui prenait l'habitude d'appeler  20h pour des choses non urgentes, j'ai juste bloqu son numro pass une certaine heure. Tu vois plus les appels, tu n'as pas de remord et tu es dans ton droit.


Ouais, mais derrire, faut aussi voir les relations que tu as avec ton manager. Pas sr que a se passerait bien avec tous, quand bien mme on serait dans notre bon droit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Neckara a un avis (tranch) sur tout... Mais, il a surtout un avis (tranch) !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kearz

> C'est comme si tu comparais une distance avec une vitesse...
> 
> Si la vitesse diminue, on continuera toujours d'avancer, et on aura jamais t aussi loin. Ce qui n'empche pas d'tre en difficult et d'avoir un problme au niveau de la vitesse.


Toi aussi tu fais de mauvaise comparaison. 
C'est plutt, hier on roulait  10km/h mais tout les ans on arrivait  rouler 10% plus vite, aujourd'hui on roule  100Km/h mais tous les ans on roule  1% plus vite seulement. 
Donc on va quand mme plus vite qu'hier et il faudrait un sacr clou sur la route pour retourner  10Km/h.

----------


## Neckara

> Faire du tltravail ne signifie pas travailler seul au fond d'une grotte sans voir personne.





> Et puis faire du tltravail ne signifie pas que tu ne te rends strictement jamais sur le lieu de ton entreprise.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.




> C'est juste que tu travail chez toi, comme le fond des milliers d'artisans qui bossent seuls chez eux, et ils ne sont pas tous en pleine dpression pour autant.


Et aucun contact physique avec les clients ?




> Et les couples qui bossent ensembles ils font comment ? Ils devraient tous divorcer au bout de 6 mois du fait d'tre H24 ensemble...


Oui, et parce que tu manges trop de sucre (ce qui est malsain), tu meurs du jour au lendemain  :;): .




> Ce n'est pas parce que quelques personnes ne savent pas s'organiser / grer leur temps / grer leur couple, que le tltravail, c'est malsain pour autant.


 ::roll:: .
Ce n'est pas parce que quelques personnes ne savent pas grer leur addiction pour l'alcool que la consommation d'alcool quotidienne est malsain pour autant.

----------


## Neckara

> Toi aussi tu fais de mauvaise comparaison.


La drive de la vitesse est la distance.
La drive de lacclration est la vitesse.

Merci, au revoir.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas parce que quelques personnes ne savent pas grer leur addiction pour l'alcool que la consommation d'alcool quotidienne est malsain pour autant.


Et encore un exemple con.

En dehors du vin rouge, en tant qu'anti-oxydant, au niveau du cur, il n'y a pas normment d'alcool "bon pour la sant". 

Sachant que l'alcool (vin rouge y compris) est cancrigne, la "bonne dose" pour tre en bonne sant, se situe entre 1 et 6 verres d'alcool par *semaine*.

Du coup, si tu as une consommation quotidienne de ne serait-ce qu'un seul verre, tu es au-dessus de cette quantit recommande, et donc le ct "cancrigne" de la quantit ingre l'emporte sur le ct "bnfique" sur la sant.

Donc si, une consommation quotidienne est malsaine.


Merci, au revoir.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est comme si tu comparais une distance avec une vitesse...
> 
> Si la vitesse diminue, on continuera toujours d'avancer, et on aura jamais t aussi loin. Ce qui n'empche pas d'tre en difficult et d'avoir un problme au niveau de la vitesse.


Et bien non, justement. Tu fais mme un contresens complet. Quand je te parle de richesse, je parle de PIB, c'est  dire que ce que la France produit chaque anne. Tu pensais quoi, "l'conomiste", que je te parlais de la somme des comptes en banque ou quoi ???




> Et ce n'est pas un problme conomique a .
> Et il n'y a aucun problmes au niveau de la production de cette richesse ? Les dlocalisations sans remplacement des emplois supprims ne sont en fait pas un problme ?


Non, c'est un problme social, a. Les mots ont un sens, figure-toi !

----------


## Neckara

> Donc si, une consommation quotidienne est malsaine.


Et bien merci d'aller dans mon sens et de prouver mon point en acceptant toi-mme l'invalid de ton argumentation.





> Et bien non, justement. Tu fais mme un contresens complet. Quand je te  parle de richesse, je parle de PIB, c'est  dire que ce que la France  produit chaque anne.


... et la croissance, c'est quoi par rapport au PIB ?




> Non, c'est un problme social, a. Les mots ont un sens, figure-toi !


Vous voulez dbattre d'conomie... sans mme savoir ce qu'est l'conomie, vous faites fort quand mme.

----------


## macslan

Pour moi je suis d'accord que l'entreprise propose le tltravail tant qu'elle n'en fait pas une obligation. Et personnellement je n'ai pas envie de le faire  part pour des trucs spcifique hors horaire de boulot ou en vacances s'il en a besoin.

----------


## Traroth2

> ... et la croissance, c'est quoi par rapport au PIB ?
> 
> 
> Vous voulez dbattre d'conomie... sans mme savoir ce qu'est l'conomie, vous faites fort quand mme.


Vous faites surtout fort en faisant des remarques sans signification et sans contenu. Je n'ai rien  rpondre, puisque vous ne dites rien.

Le PB, c'est la production annuelle d'un pays. La croissance, si mal nomme, est la variation d'une anne sur l'autre de cette production. Et maintenant ? On est bien avanc, hein ?

Si vous trouvez quelqu'un pour dire que la rpartition des richesses est une question conomique et non pas sociale, faites-moi signe. Aprs tout, ce n'est jamais que le FONDEMENT MME de la question sociale, hein !

Vous faites un fameux "conomiste", dites-moi. Sur un autre article, vous faisiez la preuve de votre mconnaissance totale du fonctionnement montaire et bancaire, dj. Mais maintenant, je vois que vous prtendez vous poser en rfrence, c'est ridicule ! Ouvrez quelques bouquins, et on en reparle, ok ?

Au fait, pourquoi on se vouvoie, subitement ?

----------


## Zirak

> Et bien merci d'aller dans mon sens et de prouver mon point en acceptant toi-mme l'invalid de ton argumentation.


Euh, non, ce n'est pas parce qu'un argument s'applique  une situation donne, qu'il est valable pour toutes les autres situations existantes...

Le fait que boire de l'alcool tous les jours ne soit pas bon pour la sant, ne signifie pas que voir sa femme tous les jours soit malsain pour la sant.  ::aie::  


Surtout que dans le cas prsent, que des personnes aient ou non, une dpendance  l'alcool, la consommation quotidienne est malsaine.

Si on ramne a au tltravail, tu es en train de nous dire que : que l'on soit en tltravail ou non, voir sa femme H24 est malsain.   ::aie:: 


Sinon c'est comme si je te disais que vu qu'il y a des rapports qui prouvent que certaines thories scientifiques sont justes,  comme le rapport sur les 35h dit qu'une rduction du temps de travail serait bnfique et pourrait crer de l'emploi, alors le rapport  forcment raison, et donc, il n'y a mme pas  dbattre et tu peux arrter de poster sur ce fil.


Et aprs tu viens nous parler d'argumentation, de faon de dbattre, et de poutre dans notre propre il, mais tu ne te rends mme pas compte du nombre de btises que tu peux raconter en essayant de nous faire passer pour des idiots avec tes exemples dbiles et ton petit ton sarcastique...

----------


## Traroth2

> La drive de la vitesse est la distance.
> La drive de lacclration est la vitesse.
> 
> Merci, au revoir.


Ah bon, la drive de la vitesse est la distance ? J'aurais dit l'acclration. La drive d'une courbe, c'est sa pente, hein. L'intgrale d'une courbe de vitesse sur une intervalle, c'est une distance parcourue, si on a le temps en abscisse. L'intgrale sur un intervalle, c'est la surface de la courbe par rapport  l'axe des abscisses.

----------


## Neckara

> Le PB, c'est la production annuelle d'un pays. La croissance, si mal nomme, est la variation d'une anne sur l'autre de cette production.


Et cette variation est exprime en.... ?




> Et maintenant ? On est bien avanc, hein ?


Dsol, mais on va y aller lentement vu votre niveau.




> Si vous trouvez quelqu'un pour dire que la rpartition des richesses est une question conomique et non pas sociale, faites-moi signe.


Parce que j'ai dit que ce n'tait pas une question sociale ? Parce que le fait que ce soit une question sociale fait que ce n'est pas une question conomique ?




> Vous faites un fameux "conomiste", dites-moi. Sur un autre article, vous faisiez la preuve de votre mconnaissance totale du fonctionnement montaire et bancaire, dj.


Du fonctionnement montaire et bancaire ?  ::ptdr:: 
Mon pauvre petit, tu n'as aucune ide de ce dont tu parles. Aller, juste pour rire, une petite citation ?




> je vois que vous prtendez vous poser en rfrence, c'est ridicule !


Ou plutt d'une personne qui a les bases dans le domaine et qui ne se contente pas de discussions de comptoirs.




> Ouvrez quelques bouquins, et on en reparle, ok ?


Oupsi, dj fait.
Et si tu te faisais une petite formation en conomie, qu'on en reparle ensuite ?




> Euh, non, ce n'est pas parce qu'un argument s'applique  une situation donne, qu'il est valable pour toutes les autres situations existantes...


Donc la logique que tu utilises est uniquement valable quand elle va dans ton sens. Wahou.




> Le fait que boire de l'alcool tous les jours ne soit pas bon pour la sant, ne signifie pas que voir sa femme tous les jours soit malsain pour la sant.


Tu me rappelles la phrase  laquelle je rpondais et que je citais ?




> que l'on soit en tltravail ou non, voir sa femme H24 est malsain.


Dsol de te l'apprendre, mais oui, pour la vie de couple ou toute relation humaine, se voir h24 n'est pas bnfique.
Mais bon, on sort un peu du domaine de l'conomie.




> Sinon c'est comme si je te disais que vu qu'il y a des rapports qui prouvent que certaines thories scientifiques sont justes,  comme le rapport sur les 35h dit qu'une rduction du temps de travail serait bnfique et pourrait crer de l'emploi, alors le rapport  forcment raison, et donc, il n'y a mme pas  dbattre et tu peux arrter de poster sur ce fil.


 ::ptdr::  encore faut-il lire ce rapport et voir ce qu'il dit... comme  la *4me page* par exemple.
Je tiens  rappeler tout de mme que personne ici n'a t capable de le faire jusqu' prsent... et a veut discuter d'un sujet aussi complexe que l'conomie...




> mais tu ne te rends mme pas compte du nombre de btises que tu peux raconter en essayant de nous faire passer pour des idiots avec tes exemples dbiles et ton petit ton sarcastique...


Ah ? Aurais-tu donc quelques exemples  citer ?

----------


## Neckara

> Ah bon, la drive de la vitesse est la distance ? J'aurais dit l'acclration. La drive d'une courbe, c'est sa pente, hein. L'intgrale d'une courbe de vitesse sur une intervalle, c'est une distance parcourue, si on a le temps en abscisse.


Oups, mea culpa, intgrale*.

----------


## Traroth2

> Et cette variation est exprime en.... ?


Bon, a suffit. Soit tu mets une ide qu'on puisse approuver ou contredire, soit tu me lches. Tu crois que je n'ai que a  faire ? Encore une fois, ouvre un bouquin.

----------


## Aiekick

par rapport au temps la driv  ::):

----------


## Neckara

> Bon, a suffit. Soit tu mets une ide qu'on puisse approuver ou contredire


Mais je n'ai pas le droit d'approuver ou de contredire les argumentations que vous mettez ?




> Encore une fois, ouvre un bouquin.


C'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit, a en serait hilarant si ce n'tait pas aussi grave.


Je suis dsol, mais je vais tre contraint de m'arrter ici, vous n'avez clairement pas le niveau pour dbattre de ce sujet.
Je ne parle mme pas d'avoir des connaissances solides dans le sujet, juste d'avoir le minimum d'esprit critique et d'humilit ncessaire au dbat. Parce que vous tes vieux, votre orgueil n'arrive pas  admettre qu'un petit jeunot puisse en savoir plus que vous sur un sujet donn, quand bien mme il aurait une formation que vous ne possdez pas.

Je n'ai pas demand grand chose non plus, *lire la 4me page du rapport*, personne n'a t capable de le faire. Pour rappel, on considre que vous savez lire  partir de la 6me.



Alors pour te rpondre, la croissance est la croissance du PIB d'une anne sur l'autre exprime en pourcentage de ce PIB. C'est donc, en quelque sorte la vitesse d'volution du PIB.
Le PIB est l'ensemble de la valeur ajoute produite (ou consomme) au niveau interne.

Le PIB est donc en quelque sorte une "distance" et la croissance sa "vitesse". 
La richesse se mesurerait plutt avec le PIB, mais l'tat de l'conomie, se mesure plus avec la croissance, car notre conomie actuelle repose majoritairement sur la croissance.

Cela fait tout de mme parti des bases qu'on devrait connatre quand on parle d'conomie...

----------


## Traroth2

> Mais je n'ai pas le droit d'approuver ou de contredire les argumentations que vous mettez ?


Si, mais tu ne le fais pas, tu te contente d'attaquer tes interlocuteurs personnellement.



> C'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit, a en serait hilarant si ce n'tait pas aussi grave.
> 
> 
> Je suis dsol, mais je vais tre contraint de m'arrter ici, vous n'avez clairement pas le niveau pour dbattre de ce sujet.


Bon, maintenant, j'ai honte pour toi. Quand on confond drive et intgrale, on ne vient pas donner de leon, gnralement. Tu te couvres de ridicule, et j'ai bien peur que a te suive un certain temps sur ces forums.



> Je ne parle mme pas d'avoir des connaissances solides dans le sujet, juste d'avoir le minimum d'esprit critique et d'humilit ncessaire au dbat. Parce que vous tes vieux, votre orgueil n'arrive pas  admettre qu'un petit jeunot puisse en savoir plus que vous sur un sujet donn, quand bien mme il aurait une formation que vous ne possdez pas.


Tu OSES parler d'humilit ? Mais tu n'as pas honte, franchement ? Personnellement, je ne sais pas quel ge tu as et je m'en fous.



> Je n'ai pas demand grand chose non plus, *lire la 4me page du rapport*, personne n'a t capable de le faire. Pour rappel, on considre que vous savez lire  partir de la 6me.


Bon, dans un dbat, il y a un certain nombre de principes que visiblement tu ne maitrises pas du tout. Dj, tu n'as pas  dire aux gens ce qu'ils doivent faire pour avoir l'insigne honneur de dbattre avec toi. Tu dis ce que tu as  dire ou tu la fermes. Tes tats d'me n'intressent personne.

Ensuite, les priphrase du genre "lisez la 4eme page" ou "la croissance s'exprime en... ?" font juste perdre du temps, mme si j'imagine que a doit te permettre de te sentir important. Encore une fois, dis ce que tu as  dire, pour que les autres dbatteurs puissent soit approuver, soit contredire. Visiblement, ici, a fait un moment que tu cherches juste  noyer le poisson, aprs avoir dit trop de conneries pour tre encore crdible.



> Alors pour te rpondre, la croissance est la croissance du PIB d'une anne sur l'autre exprime en pourcentage de ce PIB. C'est donc, en quelque sorte la vitesse d'volution du PIB.
> Le PIB est l'ensemble de la valeur ajoute produite (ou consomme) au niveau interne.
> 
> Le PIB est donc en quelque sorte une "distance" et la croissance sa "vitesse". 
> La richesse se mesurerait plutt avec le PIB, mais l'tat de l'conomie, se mesure plus avec la croissance, car notre conomie actuelle repose majoritairement sur la croissance.
> 
> Cela fait tout de mme parti des bases qu'on devrait connatre quand on parle d'conomie...


Et alors, tu crois m'apprendre quelque chose ? Tu penses tre en droit de m'interroger ? Je te signale au passage que tu ne me rponds absolument pas, puisque je ne t'ai pas pos de questions  laquelle ton petit monologue pourrait constituer une rponse, tu te rponds  toi-mme. En quoi tu fais avancer le dbat, l ? Si tu te comportais comme a IRL, les gens te montreraient du doigt en pouffant. Ca te permettrait au moins de te rendre compte  quel point tu as l'air ridicule...

----------


## super_navide

Dont, entre autres, que la direction est plus le soucis du bien tre de ses employs, que de ses bnfices.
Question : comment une entreprise pourrait-elle faire pour vivre si elle n'a pas de bnfices ? On fait comment pour l'auto-financement ?

Alors la tu es vraiment pas intelligent ,  le bien tre des employs c'est aussi avoir un salaire , donc se soucier du bien tre des employs passe par faire du bnfice.
Ce n'est pas une implication directe , normal que tu es rpondu a.

----------


## super_navide

> Mais je n'ai pas le droit d'approuver ou de contredire les argumentations que vous mettez ?
> 
> 
> C'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit, a en serait hilarant si ce n'tait pas aussi grave.
> 
> 
> Je suis dsol, mais je vais tre contraint de m'arrter ici, vous n'avez clairement pas le niveau pour dbattre de ce sujet.
> Je ne parle mme pas d'avoir des connaissances solides dans le sujet, juste d'avoir le minimum d'esprit critique et d'humilit ncessaire au dbat. Parce que vous tes vieux, votre orgueil n'arrive pas  admettre qu'un petit jeunot puisse en savoir plus que vous sur un sujet donn, quand bien mme il aurait une formation que vous ne possdez pas.
> 
> ...


Tu me fais piti , tu as pas autre chose a faire que prendre tous le monde pour des cons.
Va prparer tes futures diplme...
Toi tu va en prendre plein la tte quand tu va te mettre a bosser aprs tes tudes .....

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je me demande si je ne vais pas inviter Neckara  diner un de ces prochains mercredis...  ::whistle2::

----------


## Traroth2

> Je me demande si je ne vais pas inviter Neckara  diner un de ces prochains mercredis...


Le type qui fabrique des tours Eiffel en allumettes s'est dcommand, alors ???

----------


## fredinkan

Vous savez que l vous ne donnez plus envie d'tre lu ?

Srieusement, allez vous battre en MP, a laissera respirer le thread... Merci.

----------


## super_navide

> Je me demande si je ne vais pas inviter Neckara  diner un de ces prochains mercredis...


Pas possible il est dj pris pour les 10 prochaines annes , il est trs demand, c'est un champion dans son domaine.

----------


## Traroth2

> D'ailleurs, toute la science et la dmarche scientifique, c'est du caca.
> Rien ne vaut la bonne vieille exprience, l'homopathie, les shamans, parce que bon, d'exprience a marche hein !


This. La dmarche scientifique est base sur la vrification exprimentale de propositions, c'est  dire de constructions thoriques bases sur le savoir pr-existant. En d'autres termes, sans exprience, pas de dmarche scientifique. 

Awaaaaaaayyyy!!!

----------


## Traroth2

> Soyons dj d'accord, le fait que ce soit une science "molle" :
> ne justifie pas l'utilisation de paralogismes ou sophisme ;ne signifie pas qu'on puisse ignorer le fonctionnement des institutions actuels et du contexte lgislatif ;n'empche pas de mettre en vidence quelques effets, bien qu'il soit difficile de les pondrer.n'empche pas d'avoir une certaine curiosit et d'essayer de se renseigner ;ne veut pas dire qu'il faut oublier tous les bons principes de raisonnement.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on travaille sur un modle approximatif, que c'est totalement faux et  jeter.
> Balancer des affirmations simplistes avec un jugement  l'emporte pice bas sur des prjugs et des paralogisme est loin, trs loin, d'tre un meilleur protocole... d'autant plus quand on essaye de convaincre.


L'aspect scientifique mme de ces "sciences molles" est minemment contestable. L'conomie, comme la sociologie ou l'histoire, a des aspects fortement idologiques. Dfinir l'conomie comme une science permet de renforcer l'ide qu'"il n'y a pas d'alternative possible" (TINA). C'est en soi un point de vue idologique. Tout ou presque est affaire de choix politique, en conomie.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Je ragis juste  ce point l, car a me semble tre un exemple flagrant de "faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais", et j'espre que Neckara en prendra conscience et se remettra en question (oui j'espre encore, et alors ? ^^) :



> Je ne parle mme pas d'avoir des connaissances solides dans le sujet, juste d'avoir le minimum d'esprit critique et d'humilit ncessaire au dbat. Parce que vous tes vieux, votre orgueil n'arrive pas  admettre qu'un petit jeunot puisse en savoir plus que vous sur un sujet donn, quand bien mme il aurait une formation que vous ne possdez pas.


L'humilit tend plutt  "rabaisser ses propres mrites", et non ceux des autres. Or ce que je te vois faire en majorit c'est des sarcasmes et des critiques envers les autres, quand ce n'est pas du rabaissement pur et dur. Cette citation n'est qu'un exemple parmi des centaines. Donc tu sors des grands mots, mais tu n'es visiblement pas  la hauteur de tes propres dires.

Si au moins a s'tait concentr sur un sujet politique sur "ce parti", a n'aurait pas t gnant, mais comme je vois que tu fais pareil dans nombre de sujets, je pense qu'il est important de le signaler. De mon point de vue, a fait un moment que tu as perdu ta valeur d'un point de vue dbat, et je ne suis clairement pas le seul. J'espre que a reviendra un jour.

NB : Libre  toi de rpondre (tu as ton droit de rponse) mais mon post n'est qu'un constat personnel. Je me fiche de savoir ce que tu en penses  l'heure actuelle.

----------


## CBresso

Bonjour,
Alors la drive de l'acclration ? Mais quel rapport avec le rapport ?
Les rvolutions technologiques se sont toujours heurtes aux conservatismes. Quelquefois le conservatisme l'a emport, paix  Hron d'Alexandrie, nous enfonant alors dans 1500 ans d'obscurantisme.
Si vous avez du temps  perdre, bonnes vacances.
Par contre discuter de comment les puces RFID pourraient remplacer toutes les caissires, qui par ailleurs sont les premires consommatrices danxiolytiques, nous mettrait peut-tre au travail.
Ma fille qui dj  3 ans avait tout compris  l'conomie, me disait "Si tu n'as pas d'argent, tu n'as qu' en acheter". Elle avait envie d'une glace et c'est vrai qu'il faisait rudement chaud !   53 ans, j'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi lorsque l'on a faim, on ne peut pas manger.
Cordialement.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ce que TOI tu as du mal  comprendre, c'est que l'ide que l'conomie franaise serait en difficult est un MENSONGE TOTAL.  La France n'a JAMAIS t aussi riche de toute son histoire ! A partir de l, le problme du chmage, et plus largement de la pauvret (chmage, prcarit, SDF...) n'est absolument pas un problme de richesse, mais de rpartition de cette richesse.


La France n'a jamais t aussi riche, dans le sens o le PIB n'a cess d'augmenter jusqu' la crise. Mais elle n'a jamais t aussi pauvre dans le sens o la proportion de sa dette par rapport  sa richesse (PIB) n'a jamais t aussi leve. L'volution des 2 courbes est totalement diffrente. La courbe de la dette publique a rejointe celle du PIB, qui a baisse jusqu'en 2015.

Une troisime courbe accompagne ces 2 l, par la reproduction et l'immigration. Il s'agit de l'augmentation dmographique et de la dure de vie. Si la croissance conomique ne suit pas l'volution de la population, a va crer du chmage et de la pauvret qui vont alors tre pays par l'Etat (RSA, aides diverses,...). Et qui dit pauvret dit baisse des rentres de taxes pour l'Etat. Sans oublier les dpenses supplmentaires dues aux catastrophes de ces dernires annes.

Bref si on prend tous ces facteurs, le pays n'a jamais (ou presque) eu aussi peu de moyens pour grer ce qu'il est aujourd'hui.

Il y a diffrentes stratgies pour essayer de s'en sortir :

1) Dpenser moins pour essayer d'allger sa dette (ou d'allger l'augmentation perptuelle de la dette ( cause des taux d'intrts)). Ca passe par la rduction des dpenses publiques (dpenses de l'Etat, mais aussi, surtout  droite, diminutions des fonctionnaires ou de la qualit des structures publiques)

Les dpenses publiques ont t diminues d'environ 9% depuis 2012, si l'on ajoute les conomies (rduction des cots de l'Elyse, de l'arme,...), et les nouvelles dpenses (police, RG,...).

2) Retrouver de la croissance, en attirant (ou empchant de partir) les investisseurs et entreprises, en donnant de l'emploi aux personnes qui n'en ont pas. De ce fait, l'Etat a moins d'aides  dverser, il touche plus de taxe s'il y a des achats (et plus d'entreprises). Les achats dcoulant videmment non seulement des finances des mnages mais aussi de la comptitivit du pays par rapport aux autres.

C'est une stratgie tente via les 35h (plus de demandes d'emploi, si on avait aussi rduit les salaires...), le CICE, la Loi Travail, l'allgement des charges des entreprises, les primes  l'embauche (pour encourager les entreprises  embaucher (mme si a peut crer des licenciements supplmentaires) et investir pour produire de nouveaux types de postes),... Tout est une question de ratio avec tout a, pour atteindre un chiffre positif.

Au final, la croissance a commenc  revenir en 2015 (0.2% je crois), et il est prvu 1.7% en 2016. Si la croissance devient positive, c'est que le PIB augmente de nouveau. Le nombre de demandeurs d'emploi baisse, mais seulement depuis 2015 o il n'avait fait que grimper. Cel ne l'empche pas d'tre plus haut qu'en 2012, mais  ce moment l, il fallait russir  sortir le pays de la rcession, donc de l'augmentation continue du nombre de chmeurs.

3) Rduire l'immigration, pour dbourser moins d'aides et allger les statistiques de chmage

Il y a eu un encadrement de l'immigration, mais le pays reste "accueillant". Certains voudraient jouer sur ce levier  fond.

4) Faire travailler les gens plus longtemps car ils vivent plus longtemps. Ca leur permet de continuer  ctiser par rapport  l'augmentation de la population et  l'Etat de payer moins de retraites. 

Hollande est rest  la retraite  60 ans. Mais la droite va changer a.

Les choses ne sont ni noires ni blanches. Mais pour la population, elles sont noires ou blanches (je suis ls, ou je suis content). 

L'espoir renat puisque tout repart. Ca ne veut pas dire que a va bien. Ca veut dire qu'aprs avoir touch le fond, on remonte, mais qu'on a pas encore la tte hors de l'eau. La dynamique est enclenche et au fil des annes, on sortira de l'eau. Voil ce qui a t fait et voil pourquoi je soutiens Hollande et sa politique (mais pas sa comm). Il y a des sacrifices, il y a des bienfaits, mais au final l'ensemble est bnfique pour tous  moyen terme.

La mthode fonctionne. Aprs s'il y en avait de meilleures, j'aurais aim qu'elles soient utilises.

Comme il a fallu tre consensuel, la loi Travail est finalement une "simple" rforme, et non plus une "rvolution". On a quitt le statut-quo ce qui mcontente la France d'en bas, et les changements sont rduits pour les entrepreneurs qui gueulent aussi, surtout  cause du compte pnibilit qui complexifie. Ca aura un effet, mais pas aussi gros qu'escompt. L'essentiel tant que le ratio bon/mal soit positif.

N.B : Au passage, on devrait vraiment supprimer le Snat. Il n'a qu'un rle consultatif, cote horriblement cher, et rallonge dramatiquement la cration des lois (3 navettes pour la loi travail !). Et oui Nekara est un vrai troll.

----------


## Grogro

Plutt qu'un nime dialogue de sourds comme dans un certain topic notoire (ignorez neckara comme on a ignor deuche, ils ne valent pas mieux l'un que l'autre, ce sont des trolls avec qui tout dialogue est vou  l'chec), un bilan doit tre dress puisque la loi travail semble dfinitivement adopte suite au troisime 49-3. 

http://www.boursorama.com/actualites...1546de3782a5ef

Le diable est dans les dtails et a va tre un carnage, peu importe la volont relle du lgislateur. Je vous laisse imaginer tout ce qu'on pourra faire avec un "rfrendum" d'entreprise puisque naturellement aucune exigence de confidentialit du vote ne sera requise. Par ailleurs, lisez-bien le paragraphe sur les "accords de maintien dans l'emploi" que n'importe quelle entreprise pourra donc invoquer  n'importe quel moment. "Se lancer  la conqute de nouveaux marchs" c'est juste la raison d'tre d'une entreprise ! Un autre point m'interpelle : "Le texte prcise cependant que cet accord "ne peut avoir pour effet de diminuer la rmunration mensuelle du salari". On parie combien qu'un dcret d'application reviendra l dessus, ou qu'il y aura tellement d'exceptions que ce garde-fou sera caduque ? Je vois peut-tre le mal partout, mais dans un texte de loi aussi complexe la moindre faille sera exploite par quiconque aura les moyens de se payer un service juridique.

Cette loi va tre un carnage pour tout le monde, aussi bien les travailleurs qui seront pressuriss  l'extrme que le patronat qui se retrouve avec une usine  gaz d'une extrme lourdeur (le compte personnel d'activit, les juristes professionnels vont dj avoir du mal, je vous laisse imaginer pour les PME/PMI). De plus, si une partie les travailleurs se retrouvent avec une rmunration irrgulire, fortement en dent de scie, comme certains dispositifs de la loi pourraient le permettre, ce sera une catastrophe pour l'conomie. 

Cette loi, plus personne n'en veut. Ni le patronat, ni les travailleurs, ni leurs reprsentants, ni la gauche, ni la droite. Seuls les oints du seigneur s'acharnent.

----------


## Grogro

> Les dpenses publiques ont t diminues d'environ 9% depuis 2012, si l'on ajoute les conomies (rduction des cots de l'Elyse, de l'arme,...), et les nouvelles dpenses (police, RG,...).


Tu as une source pour ces 9% ?

----------


## Zirak

> Donc la logique que tu utilises est uniquement valable quand elle va dans ton sens. Wahou.


Euh non, a veut dire que la logique qui s'applique  l'alcool, ne s'applique pas forcment au tltravail ou  tout autre sujet.

et pour rpondre en mme temps  a :




> Tu me rappelles la phrase  laquelle je rpondais et que je citais ?


Donc oui tu as cit : 

_Donc si, une consommation quotidienne est malsaine._

Mais encore une fois, ce qui s'applique  l'alcool n'est pas valable pour tout...

Une consommation quotidienne d'alcool est malsaine, car l'alcool est cancrigne, si tu consommes quotidiennement de la salade en entre, je ne suis pas sr que cela soit malsain pour la sant...

OH MON DIEU, UN MEME ARGUMENT QUI NE FONCTIONNE PAS DANS TOUS LES CAS !!!  ::aie:: 





> Dsol de te l'apprendre, mais oui, pour la vie de couple ou toute relation humaine, se voir h24 n'est pas bnfique.
> Mais bon, on sort un peu du domaine de l'conomie.


Ca fait un bon moment qu'on est sorti de l'conomie...

Mais de nombreux couples qui travaillent ensembles et qui se voient donc une grosse partie de la journe que cela soit au travail ou  la maison, seront ravis d'apprendre grce  toi, qu'ils n'ont aucun avenir ensemble...  ::ptdr:: 

Ah et tu peux faire du tltravail et/ou bosser avec ta compagne sans tre H24 ensemble, vous avez le droit d'avoir des passe-temps chacun de votre ct hein, vous tes pas attachs ensembles, le monde n'est pas binaire, il y a d'autres nuances que "bosser chacun de son ct" ou "se voir H24"...






> encore faut-il lire ce rapport et voir ce qu'il dit... comme  la *4me page* par exemple.
> Je tiens  rappeler tout de mme que personne ici n'a t capable de le faire jusqu' prsent... et a veut discuter d'un sujet aussi complexe que l'conomie...


Personne n'a eu envie de le faire surtout, d'une part car d'habitude, tu es le 1er  rclamer  ce que l'on t'amne le truc tout cuit, si il y a un passage qui te donne raison page 4, cites ce passage une bonne fois pour toutes.

Et puis surtout car le plus important de ce rapport, ce n'est pas 1 passage de quelques lignes de la page 4, mais la conclusion de celui-ci, qui se base sur ce qui a t dit sur TOUTES LES PAGES.






> Ah ? Aurais-tu donc quelques exemples  citer ?


Il faut vraiment que je m'amuse  re-citer tous les passages de tes messages que j'ai dj cit une premire fois pour y rpondre, ainsi que tous ceux cits par les autres ? 

Si tu veux des exemples, on pourrait parler au pif de tuer des bbs ou de consommation d'alcool, en fait, la moiti de tes comparaisons tombent  ct de la plaque, il te suffit de relire tes propres messages, tu as une chance sur 2 de tomber sur une des btises en question.  :;):

----------


## LSMetag

> Tu as une source pour ces 9% ?


Hollande (on peut lui donner pleins de dfauts, mais il est honnte). Il a expliqu pourquoi. Il a rduit tous les salaires  l'Elyse et au gouvernement, y compris le sien de 30%. Les gouvernement ont moins d'effectifs qu'avant (des ministres ont t fusionns, moins de secrtaires d'Etat,...). Il a supprim certains protocoles et chang une partie de la logistique (vhicules moins chers,...)
Aprs il y a eu une baisse des moyens dans certains secteurs publiques, et une hausse dans d'autres. 

Et le final de tout a fait -9%.

----------


## imperio

> Hollande (on peut lui donner pleins de dfauts, mais il est honnte). Il a expliqu pourquoi. Il a rduit tous les salaires  l'Elyse et au gouvernement, y compris le sien de 30%. Les gouvernement ont moins d'effectifs qu'avant (des ministres ont t fusionns, moins de secrtaires d'Etat,...). Il a supprim certains protocoles et chang une partie de la logistique (vhicules moins chers,...)
> Aprs il y a eu une baisse des moyens dans certains secteurs publiques, et une hausse dans d'autres.
> 
> Et le final de tout a fait -9%.


Il manque toujours la source. J'aimerais vraiment pouvoir lire tout a (non pas que je ne te fasse pas confiance mais aprs le dferlement de m**** qu'on a eu sur ce topic, je prfre prendre mes prcautions).

----------


## LSMetag

> Il manque toujours la source. J'aimerais vraiment pouvoir lire tout a (non pas que je ne te fasse pas confiance mais aprs le dferlement de m**** qu'on a eu sur ce topic, je prfre prendre mes prcautions).


Pas de soucis ^^. Je n'ai pas vraiment de sources crites en tte puisque tout vient de mon cerveau qui se remplit de politique et d'conomie depuis 2005, via documentaires, sondages, statistiques, rapports, dbats politiques (parfois soporifiques ou nervants), discussions avec divers intervenants conomiques et politiques de tous bords, exprience, et ma logique.
J'avais une preuve crite de la baisse de 30% du salaire d'Hollande. Et je crois ses dires car, mme ses opposants le disent, Hollande est de bonne foi (mme s'ils le trouvent incomptent ou mou), des journaux comme le Carnard Enchan, tant proches (physiquement) du pouvoir, ne lui tape pas dessus concernant son intgrit, et j'ai quelques proches qui cotoient le monde politique et connaissent un petit peu ce qui se passe.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...NB : Libre  toi de rpondre (tu as ton droit de rponse) mais mon post n'est qu'un constat personnel. Je me fiche de savoir ce que tu en penses  l'heure actuelle.


Je pense exactement la mme chose, et c'est pourquoi je n'interviens que sur cette partie de rponse qui me convient  100%.

----------


## mermich

D'un autre cote ne pas repondre et argumenter, c'est ne pas refuter, donc quelque part admettre...

Les poids lourds de ce sujet se reconnaitrons.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La loi travail est dfinitivement adopte tant donn qu'aucune motion de censure n'a t dpose, * 
*mais le Conseil constitutionnel a t saisi * 

Le Premier ministre Manuel Valls a encore une fois eu recours  larticle 49 alina 3 de la Constitution franaise pour faire adopter la loi Travail, lors de la lecture dfinitive  lAssemble nationale ce mercredi. Comme les prvisions lindiquaient, aucune motion de censure na t dpose par la suite. Aussi, faute de dpt d'une motion de censure 24 heures aprs un ultime recours au 49-3, le projet de loi a t considr comme tant dfinitivement adopt ce jeudi 21 juillet. 

Toutefois, la loi travail na pas fini de faire parler delle. Des snateurs LR (Les Rpublicains) ont annonc la saisine du Conseil constitutionnel. Ils estiment notamment que lun des articles de la loi relative au travail,  la modernisation du dialogue social et  la scurisation des parcours professionnels  porte atteinte aux principes d'entreprendre  pour les franchiss. 

Il sagit en particulier de larticle 64 qui institue la mise en place, par accord, dune instance de dialogue social place auprs du franchiseur dans les rseaux de franchise de plus de 300 salaris. 


Quarante parlementaires de gauche (Front de gauche, frondeurs socialistes et cologistes) ont dpos un recours jeudi bas  principalement sur l'absence de dlai raisonnable laiss aux parlementaires pour tudier les versions issues de la commission des lois ou directement du projet de loi , selon l'ex-PS Pouria Amirshahi qui a mis en ligne le texte du recours ainsi que le reu du Conseil constitutionnel. 

Le Premier ministre, Manuel Valls, a quant  lui salu sur Twitter  un grand pas pour la rforme de notre pays : plus de droits pour les salaris, plus de visibilit pour nos PME, plus demplois . Cest la deuxime fois du quinquennat de Franois Hollande et sous un gouvernement pilot par Manuel Valls quun texte est adopt grce au 49.3, aprs la loi Macron il y a un an.


Parmi les mesures qui sont adoptes figurent les suivantes.

La dure lgale du travail reste de 35 heures. Sur lamnagement du temps de travail, les accords dentreprise primeront dans la plupart des cas sur les conventions de branche. En labsence daccord dentreprise, celui de la branche sappliquera, ou  dfaut la loi.

Passer  une moyenne hebdomadaire de travail de 46 heures (au lieu de 44) sur 12 semaines, qui ncessite actuellement un accord de branche et dcret, sera possible avec un accord dentreprise.

Le cong dun salari en cas de dcs dun enfant passe de deux  cinq jours. Celui pour la mort des parents et beaux-parents, dun frre ou dune sur, passera dun  deux jours.

Les entreprises pourront ajuster leur organisation dans loptique de  prserver ou dvelopper lemploi . Laccord majoritaire sign va primer sur le contrat, y compris en matire de rmunration et de dure du travail. La rmunration mensuelle du salari ne pourra tre diminue, mais des primes par exemple pourront tre concernes.

Les salaris refusant de tels accords sexposeront  un licenciement pour  motif spcifique , qui suivra la procdure dun licenciement individuel pour motif conomique, mais sans les mesures de reclassement. Ces salaris bnficieront dun  parcours daccompagnement personnalis , assur par Ple Emploi et financ pour lessentiel par ltat.

Source : *tweet Manuel Valls*, *dput Pouria Amirshahi (saisine du Conseil constitutionnel)*

----------


## halaster08

Mme si personnelement j'tais contre cette loi, j'espre vraiment pour la France qu'elle atteindra ses objectifs.
Et j'espre aussi qu'on aura un tude sur son efficacit, et pas 20ans plus tard comme pour les 35h.

----------


## Neckara

> Et j'espre aussi qu'on aura un tude sur son efficacit, et pas 20ans plus tard comme pour les 35h.


Il est difficile d'valuer l'efficacit d'une dcision sans avoir ses effets  moyen et long terme. D'autant plus si on attends des bnfices  moyen et long terme.

Il est trs intressant de voir ce que cela donne  moyen et court terme, est-ce que la situation progresse, se stabilise ou rgresse ? Quelles ont t les consquences et rtro-actions  cette dcision ? Malheureusement, il faut du temps pour apercevoir les effets  moyen et long terme.

A "trs court terme", on se posera surtout la question de son application, comment ragissent les diffrentes entits concernes en somme. En revanche pour apercevoir les premiers rsultats, il faut attendre que les entits s'adaptent, que les effets recherchs interviennent, qu'ils soient observs (e.g. parfois attendre plus d'un an pour avoir les chiffres, e.g. documents comptables annuels) suffisamment longtemps (avoir une seule anne n'est peut-tre pas suffisant, le rsultat pouvant tre fruit du hasard), et enfin qu'on rdige  partir de ces observations. Bref, mme  court terme, cela prend du temps.

----------


## macslan

> Il est difficile d'valuer l'efficacit d'une dcision sans avoir ses effets  moyen et long terme. D'autant plus si on attends des bnfices  moyen et long terme.
> 
> Il est trs intressant de voir ce que cela donne  moyen et court terme, est-ce que la situation progresse, se stabilise ou rgresse ? Quelles ont t les consquences et rtro-actions  cette dcision ? Malheureusement, il faut du temps pour apercevoir les effets  moyen et long terme.
> 
> A "trs court terme", on se posera surtout la question de son application, comment ragissent les diffrentes entits concernes en somme. En revanche pour apercevoir les premiers rsultats, il faut attendre que les entits s'adaptent, que les effets recherchs interviennent, qu'ils soient observs (e.g. parfois attendre plus d'un an pour avoir les chiffres, e.g. documents comptables annuels) suffisamment longtemps (avoir une seule anne n'est peut-tre pas suffisant, le rsultat pouvant tre fruit du hasard), et enfin qu'on rdige  partir de ces observations. Bref, mme  court terme, cela prend du temps.


Dailleurs qu'est-ce qui par cette loi va crer plus d'emploi ?

----------


## halaster08

> Il est difficile d'valuer l'efficacit d'une dcision sans avoir ses effets  moyen et long terme. D'autant plus si on attends des bnfices  moyen et long terme.
> 
> Il est trs intressant de voir ce que cela donne  moyen et court terme, est-ce que la situation progresse, se stabilise ou rgresse ? Quelles ont t les consquences et rtro-actions  cette dcision ? Malheureusement, il faut du temps pour apercevoir les effets  moyen et long terme.
> 
> A "trs court terme", on se posera surtout la question de son application, comment ragissent les diffrentes entits concernes en somme. En revanche pour apercevoir les premiers rsultats, il faut attendre que les entits s'adaptent, que les effets recherchs interviennent, qu'ils soient observs (e.g. parfois attendre plus d'un an pour avoir les chiffres, e.g. documents comptables annuels) suffisamment longtemps (avoir une seule anne n'est peut-tre pas suffisant, le rsultat pouvant tre fruit du hasard), et enfin qu'on rdige  partir de ces observations. Bref, mme  court terme, cela prend du temps.


Nan mais je me doute qu'on ne peut pas avoir de vrai analyse avant plusieurs annes surtout si on s'intresse aux rsultats  long terme, mais 20 ans a me parait vraiment trop, une tude sur les effets  court terme dans 3 ans par exemple serait intressant, avec une suite dans 5-10ans pour les effets  moyen et long terme.
Ce que je dplore, c'est que beaucoup de politiques de droite comme de gauche, ont dit tout et n'importe quoi sur les effets des 35h parcequ'il n'y avait pas eu d'tudes comme celle dont on a appris l'existence il y a quelques jours.
Donc j'aimerais bien avoir du concret sur les rsultats de cette loi, et pas seulement 20ans plus tard

----------


## LSMetag

> Dailleurs qu'est-ce qui par cette loi va crer plus d'emploi ?


Principalement la souplesse, la comptitivit et l'amlioration de visibilit pour les employeurs.

*Visibilit*

Malheureusement, le patron a peur d'embaucher (principalement dans les PME, trs majoritaires) en CDI car il ne sait pas ce qui peut se passer en cas de difficults conomiques, de baisse d'activit, de mauvaises personnes, de situations exceptionnelles ou de crises. Des situations pouvant amener  des licenciements ou  des besoins d'amnagements. La crise et certaines dcisions des prudhommes ont entran la fermeture de beaucoup d'entreprises et a en a refroidi plus d'un.

Des clarifications ont t apportes. Le licenciement conomique n'avait pas de dfinition et de cadre juridique. Donc il pouvait tre considr abusif ou non selon les personnel des prudhommes. Et la note pouvait tre suffisamment sale pour couler l'entreprise. Cette incertitude l est leve car un employeur devra runir un certain nombre de conditions pour pouvoir justifier un licenciement conomique et s'il a respect toutes les rgles n'aura rien  craindre des prudhommes.
Un barme indicatif a aussi t mis en place pour savoir  quoi on peut s'exposer si on perd aux prudhommes, et donc se prparer  l'avance.

*Souplesse*

Plus de flexibilit avec des accords d'entreprise. Mme une PME peut avoir plusieurs sites. C'est le cas de celle qui m'emploie. Un accord d'entreprise vot  la majorit (salaris + syndicats) permet d'adapter le rythme de travail selon la charge et la visibilit du moment. Si il y a moins de commandes il peut tre utile de rduire les horaires et le salaire avec, plutt que de licencier et peut-tre devoir passer aux prudhommes. En cas de sur-demande ou de concurrence dloyale, a peut-tre l'inverse.

*Comptitivit*

Une meilleure comptitivit par rapport  l'tranger. Nos acquis font qu'une entreprise dbourse plus en France (taxes, code du travail entranant plus de contraintes,...) par rapport  l'tranger. Donc les produits sont plus chers, et ne se vendent pas aussi bien que les mmes produits dans d'autres pays (je ne parle pas de pays esclavagistes comme la Chine). Donc il est aussi question de s'aligner sur la concurrence. Certaines conditions sont donc durcies, mais d'autres garanties sont donnes au salari pour faire contrepoids.  

*Rsum*

Au final le but est de rduire les incertitudes lies aux alas aprs une embauche, donner des cadres lgaux assez stricts (mais connus au moins) pour des licenciements justifis ou des ajustements selon les conjectures, et assouplir certains acquis sociaux pour se mettre au niveau des autres pays pour ne plus se faire prendre les marchs. Il y a videmment aussi des amliorations sur plusieurs aspects pour les salaris.
Bref ne pas se sentir "prisonnier" aprs une embauche en CDI.

Il y a beaucoup de CDD et d'interim. On veut remplacer a par du CDI. Le CDI donne plus de droits et c'est mieux pour les chiffres du chmage.

Le raisonnement se tient. A voir ce que a va donner.

----------


## Aiekick

Ca va facilit la vie des petites boites oui, mais a va renforce / faciliter l'esclavage professionnel. donc les conditions de travail vont aller vers le bas

----------


## Neckara

> Dailleurs qu'est-ce qui par cette loi va crer plus d'emploi ?


Pour tout t'avouer, je n'ai pas relu le texte depuis un petit moment ni n'ai eu l'occasion de suivre les derniers dbats parlementaires. Je ne saurais donc pas te rpondre avec exactitude.

Tout d'abord, il faut bien comprendre que cette loi ne se rsume pas aux 2-3 articles qui font l'objet de polmiques qui font de l'ombre aux autres articles. Cette loi comporte donc plus que ce dont on a l'habitude d'entendre. Je n'ai cependant pas mmoris son contenu exact, certains passages ont srement d tre modifi depuis, et n'ayant pas actuellement le temps de le relire, je prfre ne pas me lancer des les dtails.


On considre que lorsqu'un employeur recrute, il pse les bnfices, les cots et les risques lis au recrutement. Ainsi en faisant varier ces paramtres on espre inciter  l'embauche les employeurs qui hsitaient encore. On peut aussi estimer que si une entreprise a une opportunit, lui donner plus de moyen pour la saisir (e.g. augmenter temporairement la dure du travail), peut lui permettre de dvelopper son activit et ainsi embaucher une nouvelle personne lorsque la dure de travail reviendra  la normale (pour conserver le mme niveau d'activit).

Cependant, certaines mesures ne sont pas sans inconvnients et font polmiques. Par exemple, on peut craindre un abus de l'augmentation temporaire de la dure de travail. Le fait de prendre des dcisions dmocratiquement au sein de l'entreprise, au lieu de le faire au niveau du secteur d'activit ou national, et de pouvoir virer les employs qui ne voudraient s'y conformer fait craindre plusieurs choses :
les entreprises seront ingales au niveau des conditions de travails ;le fait de ngocier au sein de l'entreprise fait encourir un risque de pression de la part des employeurs sur les employs ;changer les conditions du contrat, mme dmocratiquement, pour des conditions pas obligatoirement plus favorables pour l'employ, fait quelque part perdre du sens  la notion de contrat mme ; L'employ perd aussi en visibilit.on a aussi un risque de "tyrannie de la majorit", d'autant plus si un employ peut se faire virer s'il n'accepte pas de s'y conformer.


Il faudrait regarder plus en dtail les mesures exactes contenues dans le texte de loi, et les justifications qui sont apportes, mais j'espre que j'ai pu aider  rpondre  ta question. Si je ne m'abuse, on parlait aussi d'augmenter la caisse de formation, il y a aussi d'autres dispositions, mais de tte, je ne me risquerais pas  en dire plus.

----------


## Traroth2

En 1986, on nous servait dj les mmes arguments : la drglementation des licenciements tait suppos faciliter les embauches. Chirac, premier ministre, a donc supprim l'autorisation administrative de licenciement.

Le chmage a doubl en quelques mois...

Les effets auxquels il faut s'attendre me paraissent parfaitement vidents !

"La folie, c'est de faire toujours la mme chose et de s'attendre  un rsultat diffrent." Albert Einstein.

Sans mme parler de la prcarisation, qui va mcaniquement entraner une baisse de la consommation, qui est dj la vritable cause des problmes conomiques de la France.

----------


## PBernard18

Le modle des retraites s'croule.
La scurit sociale n'a plus rien de sociale.
Le modle scuritaire drape.
Le modle social est  genou.
Le modle cologique est en asphyxie.
Le modle politique s'effondre.

Reste :
le modle capitaliste qui se porte de mieux en mieux
Les robots qui vont faire le boulot  notre place
La population qui augmente de jours en jours
Le pouvoir d'achat qui baisse de plus en plus
et le seul droit qui va bientt nous rester, c'est celui de se taire.

Et vous pensez vraiment que la loi travail va remettre de l'ordre dans tout cela ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dailleurs qu'est-ce qui par cette loi va crer plus d'emploi ?


Rien, ou tout du moins, pas grand choses. Les lections prsidentielles sont dans moins d'un an, on sait dj qu'on aura une alternance, donc que les 3 prochaines annes vont tre passes  dtricoter ce qui a t fait prcdemment.

Ce qu'on besoin les entreprises c'est de stabilits fiscales et rglementaires, et c'est justement ce que cette loi, ne donne pas !

Et de toutes faons, penser qu'on peut continuer  financer scu et retraites avec toujours plus de retraits et toujours moins d'actifs est suicidaire !
Il faut rformer en profondeur notre manire de voir l'conomie et le social dans ce pays, mais pour cela il faudrait des hommes/femmes politiques et on n'en a pas ! 
Donc on va re-voter pour les mmes incomptents inutiles, et on va continuer  faire des mesurettes inutiles, et les syndicats continueront  descendre dans la rue aux mots "rformes", "code du travail", "rgimes spciaux", ... et rien ne changera !  ::calim2::

----------


## Traroth2

> Mme si personnelement j'tais contre cette loi, j'espre vraiment pour la France qu'elle atteindra ses objectifs.
> Et j'espre aussi qu'on aura un tude sur son efficacit, et pas 20ans plus tard comme pour les 35h.


On peut lancer un caillou en l'air en *esprant* qu'il ne retombe pas, ce n'est pas autant que a va arriver...

----------


## Traroth2

> Rien, ou tout du moins, pas grand choses. Les lections prsidentielles sont dans moins d'un an, on sait dj qu'on aura une alternance, donc que les 3 prochaines annes vont tre passes  dtricoter ce qui a t fait prcdemment.


Bien sr que non. Le PS et LR sont presque impossible  distinguer. Ils font la mme politique. Si LR gagne, ils ne vont certainement pas dfaire les mesures demandes au PS par leurs maitres communs du Medef !




> Ce qu'on besoin les entreprises c'est de stabilits fiscales et rglementaires, et c'est justement ce que cette loi, ne donne pas !


Non, les entreprises ont besoin avant tout d'une demande intrieure qui justifie d'investir en France ! Et c'est le Medef qui l'a dit, quand il a cherch  justifier le fait que les cadeaux de 50 milliards qu'avait dcid Hollande avec l'argent de nos impts n'avaient pas cr d'emplois.




> Et de toutes faons, penser qu'on peut continuer  financer scu et retraites avec toujours plus de retraits et toujours moins d'actifs est suicidaire !
> Il faut rformer en profondeur notre manire de voir l'conomie et le social dans ce pays, mais pour cela il faudrait des hommes/femmes politiques et on n'en a pas !


Encore une fois, la France n'a jamais produit autant de richesses. Il est anormal que les comptes soient dans le rouge comme ils le sont. O passe l'argent ???




> Donc on va re-voter pour les mmes incomptents inutiles, et on va continuer  faire des mesurettes inutiles, et les syndicats continueront  descendre dans la rue aux mots "rformes", "code du travail", "rgimes spciaux", ... et rien ne changera !


Parce que "rforme" est devenu synonyme de "dmantlement". Personnellement, je continuerais  soutenir les syndicats pour empcher ces dmantlements.

----------


## PBernard18

> O passe l'argent ???


Tu te poses encore la question ?

PDG RENAULT : XXX M
PDG PEUGEOT : YYY M
PDG AIR FRANCE : ZZZ M
...
POGBA : WWW M
...

Et c'est srement pas en France qu'ils investissement... Mais l je suis plutt RLP car j'en sais rien.

----------


## Neckara

> En 1986, on nous servait dj les mmes arguments : la drglementation des licenciements tait suppos faciliter les embauches. Le chmage a doubl en quelques mois...


Ce qui ne prouve pas que la thorie sous-jacente tait fausse, d'autant plus si on considre l'existence de rtro-actions et la complexit du systme et des entits impliques.
Mais tu as srement plus d'informations sur les causes exactes de ce chmage, sur les effets  plus long-terme de ces dcisions, puis sur les conclusions qui en ont t tires ? Je rappellerais que concidence n'est pas corrlation et que corrlation n'est pas causalit, donc juste nous dire que le chmage a doubl en quelques mois est bien insuffisant pour argumenter, d'o mes questions.




> Les effets auxquels il faut s'attendre me paraissent parfaitement vidents !
> "La folie, c'est de faire toujours la mme chose et de s'attendre  un rsultat diffrent." Albert Einstein.


Celui qui n'a pas compris que l'conomie tait complexe, n'a rien compris  l'conomie.

En conomie, faire "toujours la mme chose", n'engendrera pas toujours le mme rsultat, car le contexte conomique change et les entits concernes apprennent, c'est d'ailleurs en parti ce qui fait de l'conomie une science trs complexe. L'conomie, c'est un joli mli-mlo d'actions, de rtro-actions, et d'anticipations, des effets  court-termes peuvent se retrouver invers voir annul, ou bien mme amplifi  plus long terme.

Mais je peux aussi te poser la question, faut-il considrer fou la personne qui abat un mur parce que le mur ne tombe pas au premier coup ? Faut-il considrer fou l'tudiant qui rvise pour un examen alors qu'il a loup le premier ?




> Et vous pensez vraiment que la loi travail va remettre de l'ordre dans tout cela ?


Personne dans les derniers posts n'a affirm une telle chose.

On nous demande les raisons pour laquelle cette loi prtend pouvoir crer plus d'emploi, et on y rpond. Il n'a jamais t question, dans les derniers posts, d'affirmer que la loi travail tait une solution miracle qui remettra de l'ordre dans ce monde de fou, ni mme de dire qu'elle tait une bonne chose.

On se contente dj d'essayer de comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants (conomie positive), on a pas t jusqu' juger de l'efficacit d'une telle loi (~= conomie normative).

----------


## Zirak

> En conomie, faire "toujours la mme chose", n'engendrera pas toujours le mme rsultat, car le contexte conomique change et les entits concernes apprennent, c'est d'ailleurs en parti ce qui fait de l'conomie une science trs complexe. L'conomie, c'est un joli mli-mlo d'actions, de rtro-actions, et d'anticipations, des effets  court-termes peuvent se retrouver invers voir annul, ou bien mme amplifi  plus long terme.


Donc au final, la plupart des choses que tu as appris en cours valent que dalle, car on ne sera jamais sr du rsultat en reproduisant les "mmes choses" ?  ::aie:: 

Merci de confirmer ce que tout le monde sauf toi, disait depuis 10 pages, tu vois quand tu veux...  ::mouarf:: 


 ::pastaper::   c'est vendredi.

----------


## PBernard18

> Celui qui n'a pas compris que l'conomie tait complexe, n'a rien compris  l'conomie.
> On se contente dj d'essayer de comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants (conomie positive), on a pas t jusqu' juger de l'efficacit d'une telle loi (~= conomie normative).


Oula ! L'conomie, c'est pas complexe ! il suffit de raconter n'importe quoi avec conviction ! Ce qui fait la complexit, c'est les conomistes qui ne sont jamais capable d'tre d'accord entre eux sur le chemin qu'il faut qu'on suivre mais c'est normal puisqu'ils racontent n'importe quoi. ::roll::

----------


## Traroth2

> On se contente dj d'essayer de comprendre les tenants et les aboutissants (conomie positive), on a pas t jusqu' juger de l'efficacit d'une telle loi (~= conomie normative).


Ah non, toi, tu n'essayes visiblement pas de comprendre, mais de dire qu'on ne peut pas savoir ce qui va se passer parce que c'est trop "complexe". Peut-tre que c'est juste trop complexe pour toi...

----------


## Neckara

> Donc au final, la plupart des choses que tu as appris en cours valent que dalle, car on ne sera jamais sr du rsultat en reproduisant les "mmes choses" ? 
> Merci de confirmer ce que tout le monde sauf toi, disait depuis 10 pages, tu vois quand tu veux...


Heu... c'est plutt tout le contraire... c'est moi qui rpte depuis des pages que l'conomie est complexe et que ce ne sont pas des jugements  l'emporte-pice qui permettront de la comprendre.

Ensuite, non, ce que j'ai appris en cours ne vaut pas que dalle. Les effets sont assez bien connu, on sait que si on augmente la masse montaire, on aura une tendance inflationniste. Cependant, il y a d'autres effets qui entrent en jeu,  court, moyen ou long terme, qui vont venir s'ajouter, se soustraire, s'amplifier ou se diminuer. Le rapport sur lequel vous vous basez donne pourtant un indice dans ce sens  la 4me page, ce que vous refusez toujours de lire.

D'ailleurs, c'est bien vous (je ne parle pas qu' toi), qui lanciez de grandes affirmations (semaine  30h a va rsoudre le problme du chmage) et moi qui vous rpondait que c'tait loin d'tre aussi facile.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ensuite, non, ce que j'ai appris en cours ne vaut pas que dalle. Les effets sont assez bien connu, on sait que si on augmente la masse montaire, on aura une tendance inflationniste. Cependant, il y a d'autres effets qui entrent en jeu,  court, moyen ou long terme, qui vont venir s'ajouter, se soustraire, s'amplifier ou se diminuer.


Tu te contredis en un seul paragraphe. C'est simple mais c'est complexe, quoi. Mets-toi d'accord avec toi-mme...

----------


## Neckara

> Oula ! L'conomie, c'est pas complexe ! il suffit de raconter n'importe quoi avec conviction ! Ce qui fait la complexit, c'est les conomistes qui ne sont jamais capable d'tre d'accord entre eux sur le chemin qu'il faut qu'on suivre mais c'est normal puisqu'ils racontent n'importe quoi.


Attention  ne pas confondre conomie positive et conomie normative.

Je n'ai pas la prtention de connatre tous les conomistes, mais de ce que je vois, ils ont l'air d'tre plutt d'accords sur le fonctionnement des mcanismes de l'conomie (conomie positive), mais moins sur le poids/l'influence de chacun de ces mcanismes (mix conomie positive/normative) et sur le chemin  suivre (conomie normative).

----------


## Neckara

> Tu te contredis en un seul paragraphe. C'est simple mais c'est complexe, quoi. Mets-toi d'accord avec toi-mme...


Je crains que tu n'aies quelques problmes de lectures, je n'affirme pas dans ce paragraphe que c'est simple.

----------


## Traroth2

> Je crains que tu n'aies quelques problmes de lectures, je n'affirme pas dans ce paragraphe que c'est simple.


Les mots ont un sens. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas le seul endroit o tu raisonnes en terme de relations simples tout en te gargarisant avec la "complexit". Tu affirmes plus haut qu'il y aurait une "thorie" sous-jacente qui permettrait de prdire que faciliter les licenciements ferait diminuer le chmage. Avant de l aussi te contredire en disant que peut-tre que d'autres effets empcheraient cette thorie de s'appliquer, ce qui ne lasse pas de s'interroger. J'ai l'impression que tu imagines qu'une thorie scientifique serait un espce de truc magique que des scientifiques sortiraient de leur cul et qui serait totalement dconnect du rel, alors que c'est tout le contraire. Ce qui me fait penser que tes connaissances scientifiques sont trs limites.

----------


## PBernard18

> Attention  ne pas confondre conomie positive et conomie normative.


Ces notions me dpassent. Ce que je vois c'est le rsultat et il est pas beau. Le modle conomique qu'on a enseigner il y a 30 ans est aujourd'hui la cause de tous nos maux selon les conomistes d'aujourd'hui. Alors j'ai appris  me mfier de ce que disent ces gens l !
D'ailleurs on ne voit jamais un conomiste garantir quoi que se soit. Ils savent tous bien penser mais ... il y a toujours les alas. Comme ils sont nombreux, on fini forcment par en trouver un qui a raison. Alors c'est vrai que c'est complexe si on a pas de pot.

----------


## Traroth2

> Ces notions me dpassent. Ce que je vois c'est le rsultat et il est pas beau. Le modle conomique qu'on a enseigner il y a 30 ans est aujourd'hui la cause de tous nos maux selon les conomistes d'aujourd'hui. Alors j'ai appris  me mfier de ce que disent ces gens l !
> D'ailleurs on ne voit jamais un conomiste garantir quoi que se soit. Ils savent tous bien penser mais ... il y a toujours les alas. Comme ils sont nombreux, on fini forcment par en trouver un qui a raison. Alors c'est vrai que c'est complexe si on a pas de pot.


Ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un gadget libral de plus. Il y aurait une conomie avec un raisonnement purement scientifique (conomie positive), ce qui exclut donc l'ide de choix, et une conomie base sur des choix (conomie normative). Je me demande si des physiciens vont aussi inventer une "physique normative", un de ces jours, haha !

Dans le contexte, a permet surtout d'avoir une bonne ide de la pdance de Neckara...

----------


## rattlehead

Pas d'activit pas d'emploi supplmentaire. Une boite n'embauche pas pour embaucher!!
On aura beau lui faire des "ponts d'or" comme avec cette loi compltement moisie non mme faisande, ca ne creera pas plus d'mploi.
mais pour ceux qui en ont , ils vont morfler!!!

----------


## Neckara

> Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas le seul endroit o tu raisonnes en terme de relations simples tout en te gargarisant avec la "complexit".


Tu es sur un forum d'informatique. Je ne t'apprendrais donc pas que le binaire (0 et 1) et les portes NAND sont des choses trs simples. Cependant, avec ces choses trs simples, on peut, par combinaison crer des choses trs compliques.

D'ailleurs si tu remarques bien, j'ai parl de "tendance inflationniste", je ne fait que donner une "direction" en quelque sorte et suis rest dans le qualitatif. Cependant, je n'ai pas dit, et au contraire, que ce sont les seuls effets en jeu ni quel serait le rsultat final  court, moyen ou long terme.




> Tu affirmes plus haut qu'il y aurait une "thorie" sous-jacente qui permettrait de prdire que faciliter les licenciements ferait diminuer le chmage.


Je n'ai jamais affirm cela. Je te prierais donc d'arrter de lire ce qui t'arranges.




> J'ai l'impression que tu imagines qu'une thorie scientifique serait un espce de truc magique que des scientifiques sortiraient de leur cul et qui serait totalement dconnect du rel, alors que c'est tout le contraire. Ce qui me fait penser que tes connaissances scientifiques sont trs limites.


Je ne puis que remarquer que tes raisonnements sont trs fortement btis sur des suppositions et des prjugs.

La science fonctionne dans un "modle", ce modle n'est pas le rel, mais une reprsentation du rel, ou une approximation si tu prfres, le but tant de le faire "coller" au maximum au rel. Ce modle va alors voluer en fonction de l'volution des connaissances, par observations du rel et va tre "valid" en comparant les prdictions du modle avec les rsultats observs dans le monde rel. Je simplifie grossirement.

Dans le cadre de l'conomie, ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne peut pas crer un lot de Terre "test" avec un lot de Terre "tmoin", qu'on ne peut pas faire "d'expriences". Ce serait avoir une vision trs troite de ce qu'est une "exprience", et de la science en gnral. Les expriences peuvent aussi se faire pas le biais de statistiques, on construit le modle  partir d'une partie des chantillons, puis on le valide avec l'autre partie.
La science ne repose pas uniquement sur des expriences, mais fournit aussi tout un lot d'outils mathmatiques, qui permettent de tirer des conclusions  partir d'un chantillon de donnes. On peut ainsi tablir des corrlations, calculer des probabilits, des moyennes, et j'en passe. On pourrait d'ailleurs parler d'exprience si on accepte une dfinition large de ce concept.

----------


## Zirak

> Ensuite, non, ce que j'ai appris en cours ne vaut pas que dalle. Les effets sont assez bien connu, on sait que si on augmente la masse montaire, on aura une tendance inflationniste. Cependant, il y a d'autres effets qui entrent en jeu,  court, moyen ou long terme, qui vont venir s'ajouter, se soustraire, s'amplifier ou se diminuer. Le rapport sur lequel vous vous basez donne pourtant un indice dans ce sens  la 4me page, ce que vous refusez toujours de lire.


Oui donc on est bien d'accord, vu le nombre d'alas sur lesquels on a pas la main, tu peux avoir appris tous les effets que tu veux en cours d'conomie, tu n'es donc pas plus avanc que nous pour prvoir les consquences de la moindre loi ou modification de loi au niveau conomique...

Au final, tu as appris pleins de thories, pour lesquelles on a aucune ide de l'effet rel lors de leur mise en pratique.





> D'ailleurs, c'est bien vous (je ne parle pas qu' toi), qui lanciez de grandes affirmations (semaine  30h a va rsoudre le problme du chmage) et moi qui vous rpondait que c'tait loin d'tre aussi facile.


Pour le coup c'est donc toi qui a un problme de lecture, car en dehors de peut-tre super_navide (et encore je ne suis mme pas sr), personne n'a dit que passer aux 30h allait compltement supprimer le chmage.

Maintenant, il y a de moins en moins d'emplois, et de plus en plus de monde, je ne vois pas comment *rduire* le taux de chmage, sans un partage du temps de travail restant ? Et je ne vois toujours pas en quoi, augmenter le temps de travail actuel (vu que soit disant les franais ne travaillent pas assez) permettrait de rduire ce fameux taux ?

Donc si tu juges le parti adverse au tiens sur la seule base des messages de super_navide, alors qu'on est plusieurs  justement avoir dit que ce n'tait qu'une partie de la solution (ce qui prouve bien que l'on sait que ce n'est pas "simple"), cela devient carrment de la mauvaise foi.

----------


## Traroth2

> Tu es sur un forum d'informatique. Je ne t'apprendrais donc pas que le binaire (0 et 1) et les portes NAND sont des choses trs simples. Cependant, avec ces choses trs simples, on peut, par combinaison crer des choses trs compliques.
> 
> D'ailleurs si tu remarques bien, j'ai parl de "tendance inflationniste", je ne fait que donner une "direction" en quelque sorte et suis rest dans le qualitatif. Cependant, je n'ai pas dit, et au contraire, que ce sont les seuls effets en jeu ni quel serait le rsultat final  court, moyen ou long terme.


La diffrence,c'est qu'en science, en informatique par exemple, les diffrents lments sont identifis  priori. En matire d'conomie, dans le meilleur des cas, on identifie  posteriori les raisons pour lesquelles les prvisions ont choues.

Qu'est-ce qu'un conomiste ? Quelqu'un qui pourra t'expliquer demain pourquoi ce qu'il a prdit hier ne s'est pas produit aujourd'hui !




> Je n'ai jamais affirm cela. Je te prierais donc d'arrter de lire ce qui t'arranges.


J'ai dit : "En 1986, on nous servait dj les mmes arguments : la drglementation des licenciements tait suppos faciliter les embauches. Le chmage a doubl en quelques mois"

Tu as rpondu : "Ce qui ne prouve pas que la thorie sous-jacente tait fausse"

tu dis donc clairement que les vnements peuvent ne pas se drouler comme le prvoit la thorie, mais que selon toi, a n'invalide pas forcment la thorie. Donc, si, tu affirmes plus haut qu'il y aurait une "thorie" sous-jacente qui permettrait de prdire que faciliter les licenciements ferait diminuer le chmage. Parfaitement ! Et la manire dont tu l'affirmes pourrait difficilement tre MOINS scientifique !




> Je ne puis que remarquer que tes raisonnements sont trs fortement btis sur des suppositions et des prjugs.


Comme je viens de le dire, tu as explicitement affirm que quand les faits contredisaient la thorie, a n'infirmait pas celle-ci. Donc je ne fais que reprendre tes propres propos : une thorie est dconnecte de la ralit. C'est d'ailleurs ce que tu rptes quand tu parles de modle  la place du rel.

Le modle sert  comprendre le rel, hein. C'est son unique raison d'tre. Ouvre un bouquin de systmique : un modle est une reprsentation partielle de la ralit, afin que des lments ne faisant pas partie du problme  tudier ne vienne pas perturber le raisonnement. Un modle n'est pas coup du rel ! Et il doit contenir tous les facteurs pertinents pour tudier un sujet !

A partir de l, je ne comprends mme pas ce que ta remarque vient faire l. Parfois, j'ai l'impression que tu cherches juste  taler ton prtendu savoir...




> La science fonctionne dans un "modle", ce modle n'est pas le rel, mais une reprsentation du rel, ou une approximation si tu prfres, le but tant de le faire "coller" au maximum au rel. Ce modle va alors voluer en fonction de l'volution des connaissances, par observations du rel et va tre "valid" en comparant les prdictions du modle avec les rsultats observs dans le monde rel. Je simplifie grossirement.
> 
> Dans le cadre de l'conomie, ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne peut pas crer un lot de Terre "test" avec un lot de Terre "tmoin", qu'on ne peut pas faire "d'expriences". Ce serait avoir une vision trs troite de ce qu'est une "exprience", et de la science en gnral. Les expriences peuvent aussi se faire pas le biais de statistiques, on construit le modle  partir d'une partie des chantillons, puis on le valide avec l'autre partie.
> La science ne repose pas uniquement sur des expriences, mais fournit aussi tout un lot d'outils mathmatiques, qui permettent de tirer des conclusions  partir d'un chantillon de donnes. On peut ainsi tablir des corrlations, calculer des probabilits, des moyennes, et j'en passe. On pourrait d'ailleurs parler d'exprience si on accepte une dfinition large de ce concept.


Kamoulox !  ::mouarf:: 

"La science ne repose pas uniquement sur des expriences" : Euh.. SI !

Etat des connaissances (avec questions ouvertes) -> Construction de propositions (candidats rponses) -> Vrifications exprimentales -> Thories valides (nouvel tat des connaissances)

Voila la manire dont procde la science.

----------


## Aiekick

c'est incroyable, vous voulez vraiment pas comprendre ce que Nekara raconte. 

Ca ressemble normment a du troll ce que vous faites. reprise d'argument objectif a votre avantage orient, dformation et prjuge mix dans une phrase etc...

je Trouve Nekara, plutt concis et clair, et donne de bonne piste pour se renseigner ailleurs.

----------


## halaster08

> . Je te prierais donc d'arrter de lire ce qui t'arranges.


Dixit le mec qui s'arrte a la page 4 d'un rapport, en oubliant la conclusion qui ne va pas dans son sens ....
D'ailleurs tu n'avais pas dis que tu arrterais de nous parler si on ne lisait pas cette page?




> D'ailleurs, c'est bien vous (je ne parle pas qu' toi), qui lanciez de grandes affirmations (semaine  30h a va rsoudre le problme du chmage)


Et l c'est nous aussi qui ne lisons que ce qui nous arrange?
Par exemple ce que moi j'ai dis c'est que c'tait pas LA solution mais un pas dans la bonne direction, ce que tu comprendrais peut tre si tu allais au del de la page 4 du rapport.

edit: @Aiekick, vu ce qu'on peut lire sur ce forum, il est parfois difficile de distinguer le 2nd degr, rassure moi tu ne pense pas vraiment a !?

----------


## Neckara

> Le modle conomique qu'on a enseigner il y a 30 ans est aujourd'hui la cause de tous nos maux selon les conomistes d'aujourd'hui. Alors j'ai appris  me mfier de ce que disent ces gens l !


Il faut comprendre que le contexte et la base des connaissances volue. Ce qui ne signifie pas que les anciennes connaissances taient fausses/inadapte  l'poque ou qu'elles sont fausses aujourd'hui. Par exemple, le contexte peut voluer en fonction des dcisions politiques prises, de la fin d'une transition, etc. Certains conomistes ont aussi trs bien pu se tromper  l'poque, que ce soit  cause d'un effet jusqu'alors inconnu ou  cause du poids accord  chacun des effets.

Bien videmment, si un politique a 30ans de retard dans le domaine, il est un peu  ct de la plaque.




> D'ailleurs on ne voit jamais un conomiste garantir quoi que se soit.


Ce n'est que la preuve de sa comptence. Il est vrai qu'on a tendance  accorder plus facilement sa confiance  une personne qui est sre d'elle, cela nous rassure en quelque sorte. Cependant, il est trs facile d'tre sr de soi et rpter un dogme ne le rendra pas plus rel pour autant. En revanche, lorsqu'on cherche  comprendre et qu'on pse les diffrents effets, on ne martle pas "il faut faire cela, j'en suis convaincu" et on est bien plus nuanc.




> Il y aurait une conomie avec un raisonnement purement scientifique (conomie positive), ce qui exclut donc l'ide de choix, et une conomie base sur des choix (conomie normative).


Qu'entends-tu par "qui exclut l'ide de choix" ?




> Pas d'activit pas d'emploi supplmentaire. Une boite n'embauche pas pour embaucher!!


Non, c'est plus compliqu.

Une bote regarde le bnfice, le cot et le risque pour tout investissement. Le bnfice d'une embauche pourrait tre une augmentation de la production, une augmentation des ventes (e.g. commercial), une diminution de la pression sur les autres employs (e.g. travaillent dj des heures supplmentaires), une innovation (e.g. en R&D), l'ajout de comptence/qualit (e.g. recruter une personne ayant des comptences que l'quipe ne possde pas), une meilleure gestion interne (e.g. administration/comptable/etc.), le dveloppement d'une activit annexe, etc.

Ce n'est pas parce que des secteurs sont en difficults, que tous le sont, ou que toutes les entreprises du secteurs le sont et n'ont pas d'opportunits pour dvelopper leur activit.

----------


## Neckara

> c'est incroyable, vous voulez vraiment pas comprendre ce que Nekara raconte. 
> 
> Ca ressemble normment a du troll ce que vous faites. reprise d'argument objectif a votre avantage orient, dformation et prjuge mix dans une phrase etc...
> 
> je Trouve Nekara, plutt concis et clair, et donne de bonne piste pour se renseigner ailleurs.


C'est en parti de ma faute, je les ai un peu trop excit en perdant mon self-control hier, et j'en paye le prix maintenant.

Je pense que je vais attendre la fin de la journe avant de poster ma prochaine rponse, le temps qu'ils puissent se calmer eux aussi.




> Dixit le mec qui s'arrte a la page 4 d'un rapport, en oubliant la conclusion qui ne va pas dans son sens ....


Rapport, que vous utilisiez dans vos argumentations sans mme l'avoir lu (et ce qui n'a apparemment toujours pas t fait). Pour rappel, ce n'est pas moi qui ai sorti ce rapport sur la table.
Pour la conclusion, je ne vois pas en quoi elle "ne va pas dans mon sens", elle est bien plus nuance que vous semblez le croire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bien sr que non. Le PS et LR sont presque impossible  distinguer. Ils font la mme politique. Si LR gagne, ils ne vont certainement pas dfaire les mesures demandes au PS par leurs maitres communs du Medef !


PS et LR convergent, mais il faut montrer de la diffrence (tu comprends faudrait pas que a se voit trop). Donc, LR va dfaire ce que PS a fait, pour le refaire diffremment. 




> Non, les entreprises ont besoin avant tout d'une demande intrieure qui justifie d'investir en France ! Et c'est le Medef qui l'a dit, quand il a cherch  justifier le fait que les cadeaux de 50 milliards qu'avait dcid Hollande avec l'argent de nos impts n'avaient pas cr d'emplois.


Le problme c'est que le MEDEF n'est pas reprsentatif du patronat, pas plus que les syndicats ne reprsentent les travailleurs.
Mais tant que a marche (et d'aprs ce que je lis ici, a fonctionne plutt bien) ben, on continue...




> Encore une fois, la France n'a jamais produit autant de richesses. Il est anormal que les comptes soient dans le rouge comme ils le sont. O passe l'argent ???


On produit plus que par rapport  quoi ?  quand ? 
On est plus nombreux, on a de plus en plus de besoins en sant, en scurit, en infrastructures... On vit de plus en plus vieux, donc de plus en plus de retraits, sous perfusion (parce que, bon si on vit plus vieux c'est uniquement de manire artificielle et mdicalise).
Voil, tu vois o il part l'argent, maintenant ? Alors, certes certains actionnaires, patrons, ... s'en mettent plein les poches, mais ce n'est pas le principal problme, et pour a aussi, il y a des solutions, mais qui ncessitent l encore, des hommes/femmes politiques et on en n'a pas !




> Parce que "rforme" est devenu synonyme de "dmantlement". Personnellement, je continuerais  soutenir les syndicats pour empcher ces dmantlements.


Personnellement, comme syndicats est devenu synonyme de conservatisme de certains privilges, je continuerais  les mpriser. Syndicats et partis politiques, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.

----------


## Traroth2

> Qu'entends-tu par "qui exclut l'ide de choix" ?


Si quelque chose suit des principes scientifiques, son comportement est dterministe, par dfinition. Il n'y a pas de choix qui intervient dans le fonctionnement. Si je lance un caillou en l'air, je ne peux pas choisir de faire en sorte qu'il ne retombe pas. Si on rapporte a aux prtentions scientifiques de l'conomie, a veut dire qu'il n'y a qu'une manire de faire les choses pour prosprer, et qu'il n'y a donc pas de choix. On tombe donc exactement dans le TINA cher  Thatcher. Et  presque tous les dirigeants actuels, malheureusement.

----------


## Aiekick

> Dixit le mec qui s'arrte a la page 4 d'un rapport, en oubliant la conclusion qui ne va pas dans son sens ....
> D'ailleurs tu n'avais pas dis que tu arrterais de nous parler si on ne lisait pas cette page?
> 
> 
> Et l c'est nous aussi qui ne lisons que ce qui nous arrange?
> Par exemple ce que moi j'ai dis c'est que c'tait pas LA solution mais un pas dans la bonne direction, ce que tu comprendrais peut tre si tu allais au del de la page 4 du rapport.
> 
> edit: @Aiekick, vu ce qu'on peut lire sur ce forum, il est parfois difficile de distinguer le 2nd degr, rassure moi tu ne pense pas vraiment a !?


si je le pense tout  fait. je n'utilise pas le second degr sans simley

----------


## all42

Comment appelle-t-on le systme politique d'un groupe de personnes lu et cens reprsenter le peuple qui l'a lu, mais qui ne l'coute pas et impose ses lois ?
Rcemment les "journalistes" nous ont propos des titres tapageurs comme "la Turquie se dririge-t-elle vers une dictature ?"

----------


## halaster08

> Pour la conclusion, je ne vois pas en quoi elle "ne va pas dans mon sens",


Voici ce que tu as dis quand on parlait de rduction du temps de travail pour rduire le chomage



> Si le remde est pire que la maladie, on ne le prend pas.


Et la question que je t'avais pos alors, mais  laquelle tu n'avais bien sur pas rpondu, en quoi baisser le temps le temps de travail est-il pire que la maladie?

Maintenant si tu ne comprends pas pourquoi la conclusion du rapport ne va pas dans ton sens (je t'en avais pourtant cit un extrait), c'est soit de la mauvaise foi(ce qui vu le personnage ne choquerait pas) soit de l'incomptence (ce qui ne me choquerait pas non plus)

----------


## Aiekick

> Il est vrai qu'on a tendance  accorder plus facilement sa confiance  une personne qui est sre d'elle, cela nous rassure en quelque sorte.


C'est marrant j'ai plus de facilit a prter ma confiance a quelqu'un qui doute et qui accepte de ne pas tout savoir sur un sujet que quelqu'un trop sure de lui. 

C'est plus a ltat d'esprit que je fait confiance en somme.

Rien n'est tout blanc ou tout noir, ce qu'on pense un jour peut tre vrai ce jour et ne plus ltre le lendemain, et rien n'est plus dure a thoriser qu'un processus qui agit sur lui mme au grs de multiples variable tout lies entre elles.

----------


## Traroth2

> Comment appelle-t-on le systme politique d'un groupe de personnes lu et cens reprsenter le peuple qui l'a lu, mais qui ne l'coute pas et impose ses lois ?
> Rcemment les "journalistes" nous ont propos des titres tapageurs comme "la Turquie se dririge-t-elle vers une dictature ?"


La meilleure approximation, c'est l'aristocratie : le gouvernement des "meilleurs". Le gouvernement de quelques-uns, en fait, issus d'un cercle trs ferm se cooptant allgrement. Le fait qu'ils soient lus est franchement anecdotique, puisqu'ils ne font pas ce que veulent les lecteurs et finalement ne leur rendent aucun compte (bilan ? C'est quoi, a un "bilan" ?). Ce sont toujours ceux qui ont le plus gros budget de campagne qui sont lus, a a t amplement montr.

http://www.thewire.com/politics/2013...igation/71473/

----------


## Neckara

> Si quelque chose suit des principes scientifiques, son comportement est dterministe, par dfinition.


Ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai.

Le lanc de pices quilibres non-pipes suit des principes scientifiques, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on le qualifie de "dterministe", on le qualifierait plutt "d'alatoire".




> Si je lance un caillou en l'air, je ne peux pas choisir de faire en sorte qu'il ne retombe pas.


Cela dpend du systme que tu prends en considration.
Tu peux y inclure la possibilit de le lancer tellement fort qu'il sort du champ gravitationnel de la Terre ou rentre en orbite, qu'il se loge dans un avion qui passait par l, qu'il se fasse dsintgrer par un vaisseau alien qui passait par l.
Cependant, on a pas ncessairement besoin d'un modle aussi complexe qui n'est pas forcment adapt en fonction des besoins. Par exemple, si tu lances toi-mme un cailloux, je doutes que tu russisses  l'envoyer en orbite. Et je peux considrer ngligeable la probabilit qu'un alien passe par l, exactement au moment o tu lances le cailloux et dcide de le dsintgrer.




> Si on rapporte a aux prtentions scientifiques de l'conomie, a veut dire qu'il n'y a qu'une manire de faire les choses pour prosprer


Je ne comprends pas comment tu peux arriver  cette conclusion.

Je n'ai jamais vu un seul conomiste srieux et mme scientifique dire qu'il n'y a qu'une seule et unique cause  une consquence. Dj "prosprer", c'est une notion d'conomie normative, l'conomie "positive" ne sait pas ce que signifie "prosprer". De mme qu'il n'a jamais t question de nier le fait qu'il y ai plusieurs solutions, le choix de la solution la plus adapte, tant surtout du ressort de l'conomie normative.

Pour faire simple, l'conomie positive, c'est essayer de comprendre le fonctionnement de l'conomie, l'conomie positive, c'est, en fonction de nos murs et de nos connaissances, de dire ce qu'il faudrait faire. D'ailleurs, l'conomie positive, n'a pas la prtention de dire : "si vous faites a vous obtiendrez exactement a", mais de donner les phnomnes qui entrent en jeu, sans forcment pouvoir les peser entre eux ou les valuer quantitativement de manire trs prcise.

----------


## Neckara

> Voici ce que tu as dis quand on parlait de rduction du temps de travail pour rduire le chomage


"Si" implique une condition.

Ce que la phrase signifie, c'est qu'il ne faut pas uniquement regarder les bnfices dsirs, mais aussi ses cots/inconvnients/risques (ou inversement) et peser les deux pour dcider si la mdecine en vaut la peine ou non. Il n'est donc pas question d'affirmer que le remde est pire que la maladie et n'en vaut donc pas le coup, juste de dire qu'il ne faut pas se ruer sur le premier remde qu'on entre-aperoit et que c'est plus compliqu que a. D'autant plus en conomie, o on considre les choses  court, moyen et long terme.

Vous aurez d'ailleurs quelques propos  ce sujet dans le rapport que vous citez.
Et oui, il ne suffit pas de lire la conclusion, mais le contenu du rapport pour voir les tenants et les aboutissants.

----------


## PBernard18

> Il faut comprendre que le contexte et la base des connaissances volue. Ce qui ne signifie pas que les anciennes connaissances taient fausses/inadapte  l'poque ou qu'elles sont fausses aujourd'hui. Par exemple, le contexte peut voluer en fonction des dcisions politiques prises, de la fin d'une transition, etc. Certains conomistes ont aussi trs bien pu se tromper  l'poque, que ce soit  cause d'un effet jusqu'alors inconnu ou  cause du poids accord  chacun des effets.
> 
> Bien videmment, si un politique a 30ans de retard dans le domaine, il est un peu  ct de la plaque.


Trop facile, le curseur bouge sans arrt et les solutions prconises la seconde d'avant ne sont plus valables la seconde d'aprs. Bravo l'anticipation. C'est sr qu'avec ce genre de thorie je ne suis pas prs de me rconcilier avec l'conomie. On est plutt sur des thories opportunistes.





> Ce n'est que la preuve de sa comptence. Il est vrai qu'on a tendance  accorder plus facilement sa confiance  une personne qui est sre d'elle, cela nous rassure en quelque sorte. Cependant, il est trs facile d'tre sr de soi et rpter un dogme ne le rendra pas plus rel pour autant. En revanche, lorsqu'on cherche  comprendre et qu'on pse les diffrents effets, on ne martle pas "il faut faire cela, j'en suis convaincu" et on est bien plus nuanc.


Nekara je parle de garantie et non pas d'assurance de soi. Le second pouvant comme tu le soulignes tre joliment trompeur. Dixit : "Notre ennemi c'est la finance...".

----------


## Traroth2

> Ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai.
> 
> Le lanc de pices quilibres non-pipes suit des principes scientifiques, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on le qualifie de "dterministe", on le qualifierait plutt "d'alatoire".


Encore rat. Quand on fait un lanc de pice, le rsultat est parfaitement dterministe. Il n'y a pas de contradiction entre dterministe et alatoire. L'alatoire est simplement une manire de dire qu'on n'est pas capable de mesurer les facteurs avec une prcision suffisante pour prdire le rsultat (l'influence des causes non-mesurables sur un rsultat mesurable, c'est tout le principe de la thorie du chaos). C'est un point de vue strictement humain dont l'univers dterministe se fout perdument. Ouvre un bouquin d'Edward Lorenz.




> Cela dpend du systme que tu prends en considration.
> Tu peux y inclure la possibilit de le lancer tellement fort qu'il sort du champ gravitationnel de la Terre ou rentre en orbite, qu'il se loge dans un avion qui passait par l, qu'il se fasse dsintgrer par un vaisseau alien qui passait par l.
> Cependant, on a pas ncessairement besoin d'un modle aussi complexe qui n'est pas forcment adapt en fonction des besoins. Par exemple, si tu lances toi-mme un cailloux, je doutes que tu russisses  l'envoyer en orbite. Et je peux considrer ngligeable la probabilit qu'un alien passe par l, exactement au moment o tu lances le cailloux et dcide de le dsintgrer.


Oui, enfin on n'est pas rellement en train de discuter de gravitation. Le sujet, c'est l'conomie. Si tu veux que je prcise le rfrentiel avant de dire que quand on lance une pierre en l'air, elle retombe, je refuse de le faire. Si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre une analogie aussi triviale, c'est que je ne peux pas discuter avec toi. C'est une attitude purile.




> Je ne comprends pas comment tu peux arriver  cette conclusion.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais vu un seul conomiste srieux et mme scientifique dire qu'il n'y a qu'une seule et unique cause  une consquence.


Ca tombe bien, je n'ai jamais dit a.




> Dj "prosprer", c'est une notion d'conomie normative, l'conomie "positive" ne sait pas ce que signifie "prosprer".


Tes distinctions n'engagent que toi. Je ne me sens pas engag par ton systme de pense. "Retomber", pour une pierre, est un point de vue subjectif aussi, il n'empche que a correspond  un mouvement rel dans un rfrentiel donn. Encore une fois, je refuse de me laisser contraindre  expliquer les raisonnements les plus simples sur des pages et des pages parce que tu veux absolument ne pas comprendre ce que disent tes interlocuteurs ! Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec moi, on peut dbattre, si tu ne comprends pas ce que je dis (surtout si j'ai l'impression que tu le fais exprs), tant pis pour toi.




> De mme qu'il n'a jamais t question de nier le fait qu'il y ai plusieurs solutions, le choix de la solution la plus adapte, tant surtout du ressort de l'conomie normative.


Tu devrais ouvrir un bouquin de Milton Friedman, si tu n'as vraiment jamais entendu a...




> Pour faire simple, l'conomie positive, c'est essayer de comprendre le fonctionnement de l'conomie, l'conomie positive, c'est, en fonction de nos murs et de nos connaissances, de dire ce qu'il faudrait faire. D'ailleurs, l'conomie positive, n'a pas la prtention de dire : "si vous faites a vous obtiendrez exactement a", mais de donner les phnomnes qui entrent en jeu, sans forcment pouvoir les peser entre eux ou les valuer quantitativement de manire trs prcise.


Dans ce cas, ton conomie positive n'a pas de prtention scientifique. Je suis trs surpris par cette affirmation que je pense fausse.

----------


## Zirak

> juste de dire qu'il ne faut pas se ruer sur le premier remde qu'on entre-aperoit et que c'est plus compliqu que a.


Sauf que tu rptes a  propos de chacun des diffrents remdes proposs...

D'ailleurs personne n'a parl de se "ruer" o que ce soit, de toutes faons, aucun parti pouvant tre lu aujourd'hui ne le propose, je ne vois donc pas comment on pourrait se "ruer" sur cette solution...

C'est comme le revenu / salaire de base, ce sont des bauches de ce qu'on pourrait faire, pour faire voluer la situation.


Pour la cinquantime fois donc, personne de srieux, je dis bien personne, n'a  aucun moment dit texto : "j'ai la solution cl en main, il suffit que tout le monde bosse 30h, et on aura 0 chmage" ou "il suffit de filer 800  tout le monde sans rien changer autour pour qu'il n'y ait plus de misre".

Nous ne sommes pas politiciens, nous ne sommes pas conomistes, nous ne faisons que rapporter des propositions d'amliorations mises la plupart du temps, par des conomistes beaucoup plus forms et beaucoup plus comptents que toi.


A chaque fois, tu prends les arguments du plus clownesque des intervenants parmi ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi, et tu fais comme si on pensait tous les mmes choses que lui, pour dcrdibiliser les propos de tout le monde. Tu as dj fait exactement pareil dans la conversation du revenu universel / du salaire pour tous, alors qu'on tait plusieurs  te signaler que tu mlangeais plusieurs points entre le revenu de base et le salaire  vie, qui sont 2 trucs diffrents, avec des mises en place, des buts, et des arguments diffrents. 


Alors certes, je n'y connais rien en conomie, mais quand un ou plusieurs conomiste(s) renomm(s) et reconnu(s) par ses/leurs pairs depuis X annes, qui a/ont crit plusieurs bouquins, dont parfois certains sont cits en rfrence dans ce forum, me dit qu'un dbut de solution pourrait tre le revenu de base, je suppose qu'il y a quand mme rflchit, qu'il a pens  une bonne partie des effets de bords que moi j'ignore, et qu'il sait un minimum de quoi il cause, du moins un peu plus que Neckara, qui vient d'/ va avoir son diplme en conomie.  ::?: 

Oui je n'ai pas les comptences, mais ces propositions ne sortent pas de ma tte  moi, mais de personnes qui maitrisent surement plus le sujet que toi ou moi...

----------


## Neckara

> Trop facile, le curseur bouge sans arrt et les solutions prconises la seconde d'avant ne sont plus valables la seconde d'aprs. Bravo l'anticipation. C'est sr qu'avec ce genre de thorie je ne suis pas prs de me rconcilier avec l'conomie. On est plutt sur des thories opportunistes.


Les recommandations voluent en fonction du contexte, quelle surprise.

Ne serait-ce pas trange d'avoir au contraire une solution ultime qui demeure la mme quelque soit l'volution du contexte ?




> Nekara je parle de garantie et non pas d'assurance de soi.


Je crains que tu ne fasses une confusion sur le mot "garantie".





> Encore rat. Quand on fait un lanc de pice, le rsultat est parfaitement dterministe. Il n'y a pas de contradiction entre dterministe et alatoire. L'alatoire est simplement une manire de dire qu'on n'est pas capable de mesurer les facteurs avec une prcision suffisante pour prdire le rsultat (l'influence des causes non-mesurables sur un rsultat mesurable, c'est tout le principe de la thorie du chaos). C'est un point de vue strictement humain dont l'univers se fout perdument.


Puisqu'on veut jouer sur les mots jouons. Avant de parler d'indterminismes, prouves-moi donc que cela existe. Et donnes-moi aussi sa dfinition au passage, vu que selon le domaine ou le courant philosophique, la dfinition peut changer.




> Si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre une analogie aussi triviale, c'est que je ne peux pas discuter avec toi.


J'ai bien compris ton analogie, je crains malheureusement que tu n'aies pas compris ma rponse.
Pour faire simple, je te dit que cela dpend de la prcision et de la complexit recherch par ton modle que tu construit en fonction de tes besoins et contraintes.




> Ca tombe bien, je n'ai jamais dit a.





> a veut dire *qu'il n'y a qu'une manire de faire* les choses *pour prosprer*


Prosprer va tre la consquence, et tu dis bien ici qu'il n'y a donc qu'une seule cause possible, pour les conomistes, pour arriver  cette consquence.




> Tu devrais ouvrir un bouquin de Milton Friedman, si tu n'as vraiment jamais entendu a...


Que veux-tu dire par l ?
Au passage, tu as peut-tre des rfrences prcises  conseiller ?




> Dans ce cas, ton conomie positive n'a pas de prtention scientifique.


Dsol, coquille de ma part, je corrige :
"Pour faire simple, l'conomie positive, c'est essayer de comprendre  le fonctionnement de l'conomie, l'conomie *normative*, c'est, en  fonction de nos murs et de nos connaissances, de dire ce qu'il faudrait  faire. D'ailleurs, l'conomie positive, n'a pas la prtention de dire :  "si vous faites a vous obtiendrez exactement a", mais de donner les  phnomnes qui entrent en jeu, sans forcment pouvoir les peser entre  eux ou les valuer quantitativement de manire trs prcise."

----------


## Aiekick

a me rappelle un article intressant : peux t'on considrer lconomie comme une science.

la politique exclue lconomie des principes scientifique mais est ce tout ? je vous laisse lire  ::): 

http://www.latribune.fr/opinions/tri...e-science.html

tir de l'article :




> *Des modles conomiques vulnrables*
> Les modles utiliss en conomie sont plus vulnrables que ceux utiliss en physique, 
> parce que leur validit ne sera jamais parfaitement tablie du fait de la ncessit de procder
>   beaucoup plus d'approximations, notamment parce que ces modles dcrivent des comportements 
> humains et non celui de particules fondamentales. 
> Un tre humain peut toujours changer d'avis et de comportement, 
> il peut mme tre nvros ou avoir des problmes d'identit. 
> Ce sont des facteurs complexes que l'conomie comportementale 
> juge utile d'examiner pour apprhender les phnomnes conomiques.

----------


## LSMetag

> Sans mme parler de la prcarisation, qui va mcaniquement entraner une baisse de la consommation, qui est dj la vritable cause des problmes conomiques de la France.


Le problme c'est que dans les 2 cas il y a prcarisation. Actuellement on a beaucoup de CDD et Interims ou Contrats Aids. C'est prcaire. Pour les locations de logements et autres trucs conditionns par sa stabilit professionnelle, c'est compliqu.
Le CDI sera peut-tre un peu plus prcaire qu'avant, mais il n'y a pas de fin programme. Et tout le monde sera log  la mme enseigne, donc pas de changement de critres d'valuation au niveau immobilier ou bancaire.
Et si vraiment les entreprises ont moins peur d'embaucher, alors une rupture de CDI serait plus rapidement suivie d'une rembauche ailleurs.

- Le chmage et la baisse de consommation causent effectivement des problmes conomiques comme les baisses d'activits, des finances des Etats et des entreprises.
- Mais si les entreprises ne crent pas de postes, il y aura de plus en plus de chmage et de baisse de consommation, car la population augmente sans cesse (reproduction et immigration).
- Si les entreprises ne vendent pas mme quand la demande est l parce qu'il existe aussi bien et moins cher provenant de l'tranger, la consommation baissera car on achtera, mais pas Franais... Et alors, baisse d'activit puis licenciements.

Il n'y a pas que des mnages qui achtent. Il y a des acteurs intermdiaires entre l'entreprise et le consommateur. Les agriculteurs, depuis la drgulation des quotas, sont obligs de vendre  perte pour que les transformateurs veuillent bien prendre leurs produits, plus chers qu'en Allemagne, Espagne ou ailleurs. Sinon on ne les trouve pas en supermarchs.

C'est en gros comme une chenille d'un bulldozer. Ca tourne sur soi-mme.

On a cr le CICE qui exonre les entreprises de charges envers l'Etat. Ca revient  donner de l'argent aux entreprises qui embauchent (400 milliards d' par an en moins dans les casses de l'Etat je crois). Donc c'est bien. Seulement, a n'a pas suffit  inverser la courbe du chmage. Si donner de l'argent aux entreprises ne suffit pas, on fait quoi d'autre pour les inciter  embaucher ?

- On pourrait essayer de donner des aides supplmentaires au consommateur ? Mais il n'achterait pas pour autant les produits de nos entreprises. L'Etat se referait peut-tre avec la TVA supplmentaire, mais a ne changerait pas le chmage. 
- On pourrait essayer d'augmenter le SMIC ? Les entreprises vont licencier. Une PME de 200 personnes qui doit dpenser 50 de plus par salari (en imaginant qu'ils soient tous smicards), a lui fait 10000 de plus par mois. Chose qu'elle ne peut pas forcment se permettre, surtout en crise. Et donc les salaris restants seraient exploits pour satisfaire la demande qui n'a pas change. Esclavagisme, encore plus de chmage.
- On pourrait interdire les produits non Franais chez nous ? D'une part c'est interdit par le capitalisme, d'autre part en face ils interdiraient en retour les produits Franais chez eux. Ca quivaudrait  un embargo consenti. Cuba vit comme aux annes 50 (ils sont passs matre dans le reconditionnement d'antiquits). Si le pays n'est pas un paradis fiscal comme la Suisse, il ne pourra pas vivre en autarcie, ou au mieux vivotera.
- On pourrait castrer tout le monde et interdire l'immigration (mme si on a pas le droit). Plus d'augmentation dmographique. Beaucoup de personnes partiraient  la retraite, et il y aurait de la place pour les autres. Moins de pensions de retraite  dpenser, donc plus d'argent pour l'Etat et moins  cotiser pour les mnages. Relance de l'emploi et de la consommation ? Oui mais que temporairement vu que la population sera vieillissante. Et ensuite, on ne pourra plus produire assez (pas assez de travailleurs, ou peu productifs (retraite  100 ans ?)). Et aprs, on devra refaire appel  l'immigration, qui devra repeupler le pays, se reproduire, et notre pays ne deviendra peupl que d'immigrs, et s'en suivra sa politique. La France n'existera plus.

J'attends vos propositions qui ne demandent pas d'efforts et qui redresseront l'conomie.

Il y a ceux qui travaillent qui ont peur de perdre leur job ou de travailler plus dur  cause de la loi travail. Et il y a les chmeurs ou RSistes qui esprent en trouver un avec la loi travail. De quel ct se placer ? Moi je serais plus enclin  soutenir les chmeurs, qui n'ont pas la chance d'avoir un emploi, de situation, ni mme parfois de logement. 

J'ai t chmeur de longue dure. Je suis heureux de travailler, mme si je suis sous-pay par rapport  mes comptences/diplmes, mme si je n'ai que 3 heures par jours de dtente avant le dodo, pour le moment. Mais voila, je vis en socit ! Vous n'imaginez peut-tre pas la chance que c'est, de se sentir utile, d'avoir une raison de se lever le matin, de voir et parler  des gens, d'avoir des choses  raconter le soir, de ne plus avoir peur de s'endormir le soir car le lendemain sera pourri, de gagner par soi-mme son argent, de pouvoir partir de chez ses parents et avoir son propre appartement, de ne plus tre un repoussoir pour le sexe oppos,... De se respecter et d'tre respect. 
Car parmi les chmeurs, vous oubliez le cot des soins pour les dpressifs...

Alors oui, je veux aider les chmeurs ! Quitte  travailler plus durement, et  me battre pour mriter ma place !

----------


## Aiekick

> Ne serait-ce pas trange d'avoir au contraire une solution ultime qui demeure la mme quelque soit l'volution du contexte ?


Pour beaucoup de mes collgues cette rponse c'est : DIEU ou 42  ::mouarf::

----------


## Traroth2

> Puisqu'on veut jouer sur les mots jouons. Avant de parler d'indterminismes, prouves-moi donc que cela existe. Et donnes-moi aussi sa dfinition au passage, vu que selon le domaine ou le courant philosophique, la dfinition peut changer.


Non. Je ne parle pas d'indterminisme. C'est toi qui as dit que les tirages alatoires n'taient pas dterministes. Moi, j'ai dit exactement le contraire. Arrte de balancer des mots  tort et  travers, a devient franchement ridicule.



> J'ai bien compris ton analogie, je crains malheureusement que tu n'aies pas compris ma rponse.
> Pour faire simple, je te dit que cela dpend de la prcision et de la complexit recherch par ton modle que tu construit en fonction de tes besoins et contraintes.


Effectivement, je n'ai pas compris a dans ta rponse. Et je mets quiconque au dfi de comprendre a en lisant "Cela dpend du systme que tu prends en considration.
Tu peux y inclure la possibilit de le lancer tellement fort qu'il sort du champ gravitationnel de la Terre ou rentre en orbite, qu'il se loge dans un avion qui passait par l, qu'il se fasse dsintgrer par un vaisseau alien qui passait par l.
Cependant, on a pas ncessairement besoin d'un modle aussi complexe qui n'est pas forcment adapt en fonction des besoins. Par exemple, si tu lances toi-mme un cailloux, je doutes que tu russisses  l'envoyer en orbite. Et je peux considrer ngligeable la probabilit qu'un alien passe par l, exactement au moment o tu lances le cailloux et dcide de le dsintgrer."



> Prosprer va tre la consquence, et tu dis bien ici qu'il n'y a donc qu'une seule cause possible, pour les conomistes, pour arriver  cette consquence.


Nullement. Une seule manire de faire ne veut pas dire un cause unique. a veut dire un ensemble unique de causes. Tu comprends la diffrence, ou pas du tout ?



> Que veux-tu dire par l ?
> Au passage, tu as peut-tre des rfrences prcises  conseiller ?


Les penseurs noconservateurs, qui se rclament bien  tort des penseurs libraux classiques comme Adam Smith ou Alexis de Tocqueville, sont arrivs  un niveau de dlire tel qu'ils affirment en gros que la drgulation et la rduction de l'tat  sa plus simple expression (alors que ce qu'ils veulent en ralit est la mise en perce du tonneau des impts via un endettement perptuel. Et aussi tuer toute ide de mritocratie qu'on peut trouver chez les classiques) sont la seule politique conomique efficace. Sans tenir compte de faits comme  : a a toujours chou partout o a a t tent (avec en 2008, une belle catastrophe mondiale, d'ailleurs), ou : des pays ont bel et bien connus la prosprit en faisant tout  fait autre chose. Leur rupture avec le rel est totale. Ils sont hors sol.

Je me refuse  conseiller des ouvrages de tars pareils. Si tu veux lire un truc intressant  leur sujet, essaye "La stratgie du choc", de Naomi Klein. Elle a des mots assez forts sur Friedman...

----------


## Aiekick

> C'est toi qui as dit que les tirages alatoires n'taient pas dterministes. Moi, j'ai dit exactement le contraire.


si c'est que tu penses alors tu penses a un tirage alatoire via un gnrateur pseudo-alatoire, car sinon lalatoire exclu le dterminisme.

du coup je vois pas le rapport avec le sujet que dfend neckara...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> si c'est que tu penses alors tu penses a un tirage alatoire via un gnrateur pseudo-alatoire, car sinon lalatoire exclu le dterminisme.
> 
> du coup je vois pas le rapport avec le sujet que dfend neckara...


Quand tu lances un d, tu sais que tu vas obtenir un rsultat, donc c'est de l'ordre du dterminisme. Seul la valeur du rsultat est alatoire. La cause (lanc de d)  un et un seul effet (rsultat obtenu). 
Traroth me corrigera si je me trompe, mais c'est ainsi que je le comprends...

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que tu rptes a  propos de chacun des diffrents remdes proposs...


Et n'est-ce pas normal et la meilleure chose  faire ?




> Nous ne sommes pas politiciens, nous ne sommes pas conomistes, nous ne faisons que rapporter des propositions d'amliorations mises la plupart du temps, par des conomistes beaucoup plus forms et beaucoup plus comptents que toi.


Considres-tu bon de juste se contenter de rpter des propos de "gens plus comptents" ?
N'est-il pas mieux de chercher  les comprendre, de comprendre leur tenant et aboutissant, les limites et nuances prsentes ?

Le problme, c'est que vous commencez  les prsenter sans aucune nuances, et refusez mme parfois d'en voir les possibles inconvnients/dfauts/risques, n'admettez mme pas que le sujet est complexe. Au mieux on voit apparatre les nuances quelques pages plus tard, "oui, mais on a jamais dit que c'tait la solution ultime, ce n'est qu'une piste", ce qui n'empche pas certains d'entre vous de continuer.




> me dit qu'un dbut de solution pourrait tre le revenu de base, je suppose qu'il y a quand mme rflchit, qu'il a pens  une bonne partie des effets de bords que moi j'ignore, et qu'il sait un minimum de quoi il cause, du moins un peu plus que Neckara, qui vient d'/ va avoir son diplme en conomie. 
> Oui je n'ai pas les comptences, mais ces propositions ne sortent pas de ma tte  moi, mais de personnes qui maitrisent surement plus le sujet que toi ou moi...


Vous confondez, encore, la critique de l'argumentaire avec la critique de la conclusion.

Au passage, ce n'est pas parce qu'un grand ponte affirme quelque chose, que cela est forcment vrai, tout aussi comptent soit-il. Est-ce le rsultat de ses recherches ou est-ce issu de ses convictions personnelles ? Est-ce que ses pairs sont en accords avec lui, ou est-ce que des grands pontes disent des choses diffrentes ?
Est-ce issu d'un article de position pour faire objet de dbat ? Est-il dit que c'est un systme qu'il "faudrait appliquer", "possible"/"atteignable" ou un systme "cohrent" ?

Il n'a jamais t question de dire que ces personnes ont tord, juste que vous balancez des affirmations sans aucun fondement, ni argumentation. Vous avez pourtant les travaux de grands conomistes, pourquoi ne pas reprendre leurs arguments ? Pire encore quand vous ne souhaitez pas lire les sources que vous citez. Cela ne sert  rien de dire que "untel a dit que, untel est plus intelligent que toi, donc t'as tord", il faut d'abord montrer que vous avez compris ce que "untel" dit, que vous tes capable d'en parler et d'en ressortir les arguments pour, mais que vous avez aussi conscience des arguments contres ou des limites du systme, or c'est bien ce deuxime point qui vous fait dfaut.

Donc oui, ils sont plus forms et comptents que moi, mais ce ne sont pas eux qui s'expriment ici, mais vous, avec votre propre argumentation, avec votre propre interprtation de leurs travaux.





> A chaque fois, tu prends les arguments du plus clownesque des  intervenants parmi ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi, et tu fais  comme si on pensait tous les mmes choses que lui, pour dcrdibiliser  les propos de tout le monde.


Il faut reconnatre qu'il est bien difficile de se souvenir exactement  qui a dit quoi quand les messages s'enchanent aussi vite, que vous ne  vous contredisez pas entre vous, et que vos propos sont assez  similaires.

Sachez juste que vous pouvez prendre un avatar sur le forum, ce qui facilite la reconnaissance de vos messages.

----------


## Traroth2

@LSMetag : les solutions sont toutes trouves. Et ce sont celles qui ont toujours march.

-Sortir du carcan de la dette, en refusant de la payer. Cette dette est parfaitement illgitime, ds le dpart. Elle est le fruit de politiques qui nous ont t imposes par les banques. Et bien sr, suppression de ces politiques, en commenant par l'interdiction d'emprunter  la banque centrale. Si les banques se retrouvent en faillite, selon le cas (s'il reste quelque chose  sauver, en gros), soit nationalisation, soit garantie pour les dpts des particuliers jusqu' un plafond (et laisser crever la banque).

-Protectionnisme raisonn. Il est anormal que les pays occidentaux acceptent d'importer des produits fabriqus par des esclaves, parfois des enfants, dans des conditions environnementales, sociales et fiscales catastrophiques. il faut rintroduire des droits de douane dfinis pays par pays en fonction des conditions fiscales, environnementales, sociales des pays qui veulent exporter vers chez nous. Et en fonction de la rciprocit, bien sr. Pourquoi permettre l'importation depuis des pays qui refusent nos propres exportations ? L'ensemble permet de pousser le progrs social et environnemental tout en protgeant notre propre march de l'emploi.

-Lutte contre les paradis fiscaux

-Nationalisation des secteurs de l'nergie et de l'eau. a doit tre des services publics, a.

-Transition nergtique. a cr des emplois et des tudes ont montr qu'on peut devenir indpendant nergtiquement en l'espace de 25 ans.

-Soutien aux PME. Ce sont elles qui embauchent et qui innovent.

-Encouragement des structures coopratives.

----------


## Traroth2

> si c'est que tu penses alors tu penses a un tirage alatoire via un gnrateur pseudo-alatoire, car sinon lalatoire exclu le dterminisme.
> 
> du coup je vois pas le rapport avec le sujet que dfend neckara...


Dterminisme, a ne veut pas dire qu'on peut prdire le rsultat. a veut dire que le rsultat est conditionn par les causes. Un tirage alatoire est parfaitement conditionn par les causes. Mais le rsultat n'est prvisible que si on peut mesurer les conditions initiales avec *suffisamment* de prcision. Il y a toujours un cart entre la mesure et la ralit. Et cet cart non-mesurable finit souvent en bout de chane par produire un rsultat qui est lui mesurable. C'est a, le chaos. Tout systme cyclique finit par avoir un cart entre ce qu'on prdit et ce qui se produit. La mto finit par devenir chaotique au bout de seulement quelques jours, alors que le mouvement des plantes sera encore trs prcis au bout de millions d'annes. Mais c'est toujours dterministe. a _serait_ prvisible, mais on n'a pas d'instrument de mesure d'une prcision *absolue* pour mesurer les conditions initiales, c'est tout.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Encore rat. Quand on fait un lanc de pice, le rsultat est parfaitement dterministe. Il n'y a pas de contradiction entre dterministe et alatoire. L'alatoire est simplement une manire de dire qu'on n'est pas capable de mesurer les facteurs avec une prcision suffisante pour prdire le rsultat (l'influence des causes non-mesurables sur un rsultat mesurable, c'est tout le principe de la thorie du chaos). C'est un point de vue strictement humain dont l'univers dterministe se fout perdument.


Calmons un peu le jeu. Il y a dterminisme et dterminisme. D'un ct, on parle de dterminisme prcisment pour parler de ce qui n'est pas alatoire, c'est  dire que si on devait tablir une distribution de probabilit celle-ci se concentrerait sur un seul vnement, permettant ainsi de prdire  coup sr le rsultat. De l'autre, il y a le dterminisme au sens philosophique du terme, qui part du principe que ds lors qu'on dispose de l'information complte du systme celui-ci suit un comportement pr-dfini et -on espre- prvisible. Si la premire interprtation peut tre due  des abus de langage, ou on parle indiffremment d'alatoire/stochastique/probabilit/incertitude/hasard/indterminisme et de certitude/dterminisme, il n'en reste pas moins que c'est une interprtation commune, il ne faut donc pas s'en offusquer. Tout du moins pas de faire comme si cet usage n'existait pas.

Quant  la thorie du chaos, il me semble que ce n'est pas les causes non-mesurables qui font son essence, mais les diffrences mineures (belle et bien mesurables) de l'tat initial qui engendrent des diffrences majeures (toutes aussi mesurables) de l'tat final du systme, rendant difficile la prdiction de l'tat futur du systme.  moins que par "non-mesurable" tu veule dire "indiscernable avec la prcision actuelle" (non-mesurabilit pratique et non thorique).

Par contre, il me semble aller de soi que si on tablie une thorie :
- on tablit un modle, donc il est vident que tout n'est pas pris en compte et nul ne peut demander  ce que a le soit
- de l, des erreurs sont possibles et nul ne peut demander qu'il n'y en ait pas
- mais qu'en revanche l'absence ou la fausset des prdictions diminue l'utilit de la thorie, on ne peut donc s'appuyer sur une thorie si celle-ci n'offre pas un minimum de garantie (e.g. a tombe juste dans X% des cas, ou dans les contextes Y et Z)

J'ai vu les deux extrmes, donc ce serait bien que chacun relativise un peu. Neckara peut dfendre des thories conomiques mais  minima il faut que celles-ci ait montr une certaine efficacit pour le contexte qui nous intresse. On ne peut clamer en mme temps qu'une thorie soit bonne mais qu'il faille l'excuser si elle ne permet pas de prdire. Si elle ne le permet pas pour le contexte qui nous intresse alors ce n'est pas la peine de la mettre sur le tapis. Elle est peut tre utile de manire gnrale, mais ce n'est que si elle est utile pour le cas qui nous intresse que a vaut le coup d'en parler. La question tant de savoir ce que cette thorie peut apporter dans cette discussion.

Pour ma part, l'conomie peut tre qualifie de science. Mais  contrario de la physique qui s'appuie sur des objets, et n'est donc limite que par sa capacit matrielle  les manipuler et les mesurer, l'conomie introduit une composant humaine, qui elle ne peut pas tre tudie aussi en dtails pour des raisons thiques. Il est donc tout  fait normal qu'on ne puisse atteindre une prcision telle que celles des thories physique, vu qu'on se bride. Nanmoins, cela ne discrdite pas l'conomie en tant que science, a ne fait que la limiter. Je ne doute pas que ces limites s'amenuiseront avec le temps, permettant aux sciences humaines de dvelopper des thories scientifiques de meilleure qualit.




> Dans ce cas, ton conomie positive n'a pas de prtention scientifique. Je suis trs surpris par cette affirmation que je pense fausse.


Moi ce que j'en comprends c'est justement que l'conomie positive est la partie scientifique de l'conomie, donc celle qui cherche  comprendre, expliquer et prdire les phnomnes conomiques. L'conomie normative prne des valeurs pour justifier telle ou telle stratgie conomique (e.g. capitaliste, communiste).

De la mme manire le droit positif n'est que l'ensemble des rgles juridiques que l'on peut constater dans les textes de loi, a contrario du droit naturel qui vise  dire ce qui devrait faire partie du droit, et donc d'imposer des valeurs dans le droit.

NB : Aprs coup, mon interprtation semble confirme : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...e_et_normative

----------


## Traroth2

> Moi ce que j'en comprends c'est justement que l'conomie positive est la partie scientifique de l'conomie, donc celle qui cherche  comprendre, expliquer et prdire les phnomnes conomiques. L'conomie normative prne des valeurs pour justifier telle ou telle stratgie conomique (e.g. capitaliste, communiste).
> 
> De la mme manire le droit positif n'est que l'ensemble des rgles juridiques que l'on peut constater dans les textes de loi, a contrario du droit naturel qui vise  dire ce qui devrait faire partie du droit, et donc d'imposer des valeurs dans le droit.
> 
> NB : Aprs coup, mon interprtation semble confirme : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...e_et_normative


C'est effectivement la prtention que a a. La diffrence entre droit et conomie, c'est bien sr qu'en droit, pour savoir *ce qui est*, il suffit de consulter les textes, alors qu'en conomie, c'est sujet  d'interminables dbats. Et c'est l que la diffrence entre "conomie positive" et "conomie normative" a tendance  devenir spcieuse.

----------


## Neckara

> Non. Je ne parle pas d'indterminisme.


Pour tre exact, tu disais "Si quelque chose suit des principes scientifiques, son comportement est dterministe, par dfinition.", en reprochant que les thories scientifiques excluent les "choix". Donc si, tu parles bien d'indterminisme, mme si tu ne le nommes pas.




> C'est toi qui as dit que les tirages alatoires n'taient pas dterministes. Moi, j'ai dit exactement le contraire.


Le terme dterministe change selon le domaine tudi, notamment en informatique avec les algorithmes non-dterministes (qui suivent des lois mathmatiques au passage) ou avec des excutions d'instructions "non-dterministes" (du  des optimisations faites par le processeur).

Donc vu que tu ne veux pas considrer un lancer de ds comme tant "non-dterministe" (ce qui l'est si on le considre comme un algorithme dans le domaine informatique), je t'invites  nous donner tes critres et  nous expliquer ce qu'est l'indterministe pour toi en comparaison.

EDIT : Matthieu a rpondu entre-temps.




> Nullement. Une seule manire de faire ne veut pas dire un cause unique. a veut dire un ensemble unique de causes. Tu comprends la diffrence, ou pas du tout ?


Et cet ensemble de cause est indivisible (vu que c'est la seule manire de faire), et peuvent donc tre regroups sous une mme cause.
A && B && C => D
Soit ABC = A && B && C alors, ABC => D.

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'a jamais t question de dire que ces personnes ont tord, juste que vous balancez des affirmations sans aucun fondement, ni argumentation. Vous avez pourtant les travaux de grands conomistes, pourquoi ne pas reprendre leurs arguments ?


Ptet parce que si c'est pour faire un copier coller d'un truc qu'on peut trouver partout sur le net, cela ne sert  rien ? 

Tu fais des recherches sur la rduction du temps de travail ou le revenu de base ou sur le salaire  vie, et tu auras les arguments pour et contre de ces gens l. 

Faut que je te fasse un lien let me Google that for you ? 


Quand  dire qu'on a aucun argument c'est faux, mme si notre discours est loin d'tre parfait, il y a des arguments, c'est juste que tu trouves qu'il ne te conviennent pas ou ne te suffisent pas, ce qui est tout  fait ton droit. Maintenant, si tu veux en savoir plus sur ces propositions, et que nous, nous sommes trop cons pour te restituer un argumentaire satisfaisant  tes yeux, tu es assez grand pour aller te renseigner de ton ct, si vraiment cela t'intresse.

On avance des trucs sans avoir lu le rapport ? Tu critiques des propositions de solutions sans en connaitre les dtails. Quelle diffrence ? 


Que tu trouves mon argumentaire insuffisant, honntement, je m'en cogne, encore une fois, je ne suis pas politicien, je ne suis pas conomiste, et je n'ai  convaincre personne qu'il faut se diriger vers les 30h ou le revenu de base. 

De ce que j'en ai lu, cela me semble cohrent,  moi, de nous diriger vers a, j'en voque la possibilit, aprs si quelqu'un veut le dtail exacte, bah il va lire le truc fait par les gens qui ont pens  a, car n'ayant pas les comptences conomiques, je ne pourrais de toutes faons pas tout comprendre, ni tout restituer comme il faut.

Quant au rapport lui mme, on s'en fou que page 4, il y a un passage qui dit que ce n'est pas simple, moi ce qui m'importe c'est la conclusion, c'est que pour s'en sortir, il serait mieux de se diriger vers une meilleur rpartition du travail, aprs que cela soit difficile  mettre en place, bah c'est une chose, mais si il faut passer par l, y'a pas le choix.

Alors que l, on nous impose par 49.3 des trucs difficiles, dont on sait dj que a ne changera rien...

----------


## Aiekick

> Quand tu lances un d, tu sais que tu vas obtenir un rsultat, donc c'est de l'ordre du dterminisme. Seul la valeur du rsultat est alatoire. La cause (lanc de d)  un et un seul effet (rsultat obtenu). 
> Traroth me corrigera si je me trompe, mais c'est ainsi que je le comprends...


Quand on parle de dterminisme en gnral c'est au sujet du numro suivant. le fait d'obtenir un rsultat ne permet pas de dire qu'un Systme est dterministe.

Enfin bon, lalatoire est plus une notion mathmatique thorique que pratique, c'est plus expression d'une sur-abondance de variables qui s'influent mutuellement. 
Donc je dirais que plus un systme est complexe ( au sens des variables inter connectes) moins il est dterministe comme l'est a mon sens l'economie (attention c'est un sentiment personnel  ::): ). 

A l'air de la mondialisation, tout les circuits financier sont connect, ce qui est fait par les uns, affecte tout le monde. 

Imagine une tendue d'eau dont les bord volue en fonction des dplacement d'eau de ltang.
Quand tu jette un caillou dans une marre, les ondes se propagent, rebondissent sur tout les bord 
 et au bout d'un temps certain de propagation, c'est le bordel et on est incapable de dterminer d'ou l'onde originelle est partie.

le seule moyen a mon sens de pouvoir matriser son conomie et encore serait de supprimer tout les connexion, donc de s'enfermer comme la Core du nord, et de gnrer sa monnaie selon ses propres besoin.

mais est ce vraiment le but de lconomie de supprimer les acteurs qui viennent la perturber ?

----------


## Invit

Dsol je n'ai pas encore lu toute la conversation (il va falloir quand mme); mais je voulais juste intervenir sur cette phrase :




> Laccord majoritaire sign va primer sur le contrat, y compris en matire de rmunration et de dure du travail.


Donc si je comprends bien, l'un des rares trucs qui tenait encore debout dans ce pays; le "contrat" (ce sans quoi rien ne peut se faire chez nous, puisque bien souvent sans contrat aucune des parties ne se sent vraiment engage)... bah le patron peut maintenant officiellement s'asseoir dessus et faire tout ce qu'il a envie.

Peut-tre suis-je bte, mais je croyais que c'tait un document ngociable entre les parties; et un engagement de chacun? https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrat

Donc ca veut dire qu'on devient le seul pays au monde ou un contrat; c'est pour faire joli?


Qui a une bonne rfrence de bouquin pour apprendre le chinois? Parce que je crois que bientt on vivra mieux l-bas qu'ici, donc j'aimerais prparer ma migration?

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour tre exact, tu disais "Si quelque chose suit des principes scientifiques, son comportement est dterministe, par dfinition.", en reprochant que les thories scientifiques excluent les "choix". Donc si, tu parles bien d'indterminisme, mme si tu ne le nommes pas.


J'ai rien compris...



> Le terme dterministe change selon le domaine tudi, notamment en informatique avec les algorithmes non-dterministes (qui suivent des lois mathmatiques au passage) ou avec des excutions d'instructions "non-dterministes" (du  des optimisations faites par le processeur).


Tu joues sur les mots.



> Donc vu que tu ne veux pas considrer un lancer de ds comme tant "non-dterministe" (ce qui l'est si on le considre comme un algorithme dans le domaine informatique), je t'invites  nous donner tes critres et  nous expliquer ce qu'est l'indterministe pour toi en comparaison.


Expliquer l'indterminisme ? C'est toi qui en parle, mais a serait  moi de l'expliquer ? Je ne vois pas pourquoi.

Il faudrait dj dmontrer que a existe. Certains phnomnes quantiques (mouvement de particules) et le libre-arbitre sont les seuls choses  ma connaissance dont on peut penser qu'ils ne sont pas dterministes. Mais a reste amplement  dmontrer. Pour le libre-arbitre, il faudrait commencer par dmontrer que a existe, l aussi...



> Et cet ensemble de cause est indivisible (vu que c'est la seule manire de faire), et peuvent donc tre regroups sous une mme cause.
> A && B && C => D
> Soit ABC = A && B && C alors, ABC => D.


"et peuvent donc tre regroups sous une mme cause" : Ou pas.

A partir du moment o tu cherches  me faire affirmer que dans le principe dterministe, tout effet serait la consquence d'une cause unique, ce qui est ni ce que j'ai dit, ni ce que j'ai voulu dire, je vais en rester  "ou pas". Je te laisse te dmerder avec la salade d'ides sans queue ni tte que tu aligne. a ne m'intresse pas du tout.

----------


## Aiekick

> Qui a une bonne rfrence de bouquin pour apprendre le chinois? Parce que je crois que bientt on vivra mieux l-bas qu'ici, donc j'aimerais prparer ma migration?


j'ai un bouquin de chinois, mais j'y ai rien compris. Pour moi, c'est du chinois !  ::mouarf2::

----------


## Traroth2

> Dsol je n'ai pas encore lu toute la conversation (il va falloir quand mme); mais je voulais juste intervenir sur cette phrase :
> 
> 
> 
> Donc si je comprends bien, l'un des rares trucs qui tenait encore debout dans ce pays; le "contrat" (ce sans quoi rien ne peut se faire chez nous, puisque bien souvent sans contrat aucune des parties ne se sent vraiment engage)... bah le patron peut maintenant officiellement s'asseoir dessus et faire tout ce qu'il a envie.
> 
> Peut-tre suis-je bte, mais je croyais que c'tait un document ngociable entre les parties; et un engagement de chacun? https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrat
> 
> Donc ca veut dire qu'on devient le seul pays au monde ou un contrat; c'est pour faire joli?
> ...


En fait, c'est un peu diffrent. Pour l'instant, le contrat ne pouvait pas tre moins avantageux que l'accord d'entreprise, qui ne pouvait pas tre moins avantageux que l'accord de branche. Et ben maintenant, si. On peut avoir un contrat moins avantageux que l'accord d'entreprise, etc. En gros, tu vas te retrouver en train de ngocier, toi tout seul, avec ton employeur, une entreprise, parfois une trs grosse entreprise. Qui peut trs bien te dire que ton boulot, beaucoup se battraient pour l'avoir. Donc ton salaire, faut arrter de rver...

Une ngociation d'gal  gal, quoi. D'individu sans moyen de pression  multinationale pouvant te condamner au chmage (pour caricaturer).

----------


## Neckara

> Ptet parce que si c'est pour faire un copier coller d'un truc qu'on peut trouver partout sur le net, cela ne sert  rien ?


Donc vous pouvez copier/coller les conclusions, mais pas reformuler/reprendre/sources des arguments, sans mme parler d'aller jusqu' les copier/coller ?




> Tu fais des recherches sur la rduction du temps de travail ou le revenu de base ou sur le salaire  vie, et tu auras les arguments pour et contre de ces gens l. 
> Faut que je te fasse un lien let me Google that for you ?


Dans ce cas :
A quoi cela sert d'ouvrir un sujet ?A quoi a sert d'affirmer des choses sur ce sujet ?On peut affirmer tout et n'importe quoi pour ensuite partir sur "t'as qu' regarder sur Google" ?




> On avance des trucs sans avoir lu le rapport ? Tu critiques des propositions de solutions sans en connaitre les dtails. Quelle diffrence ?


C'est bien vous, qui venez prsenter/soutenir ici des propositions, la charge de la preuve vous incombe.
Si vous n'avez ni les arguments satisfaisant, ni les dtails, admettez-le, tout simplement plutt que de chercher  avoir quand mme raison.

Quand je dis que l'conomie est complique, rien ne vous empche, soit d'avouer votre ignorance (il n'y a pas de mal, tout le monde est ignorant, moi y compris), soit d'apporter des arguments srieux.
Vous pouvez-mme me demander  lire vos sources en me pointant les passages cls ou en rsumant le contenu/l'objet du document, pour m'inciter  aller le lire en dtail (dans la mesure du raisonnable - e.g. pas de spam de vidos de 1-3h comme on a pu le voir sur d'autres sujets/pas de livres  acheter dans l'heure). 

Si c'est juste pour rpter une affirmation, sans rien apporter de plus, quel est l'intrt mme d'affirmer alors ?




> et je n'ai  convaincre personne qu'il faut se diriger vers les 30h ou le revenu de base.


Pourquoi donc me rpondre ?




> De ce que j'en ai lu, cela me semble cohrent,  moi, de nous diriger  vers a, j'en voque la possibilit, aprs si quelqu'un veut le dtail  exacte, bah il va lire le truc fait par les gens qui ont pens  a, car  n'ayant pas les comptences conomiques, je ne pourrais de toutes  faons pas tout comprendre, ni tout restituer comme il faut. Quant au rapport lui mme, on s'en fou que page 4, il y a un passage qui dit que ce n'est pas simple, moi ce qui m'importe c'est la conclusion, c'est que pour s'en sortir, il serait mieux de se diriger vers une meilleur rpartition du travail, aprs que cela soit difficile  mettre en place, bah c'est une chose, mais si il faut passer par l, y'a pas le choix.


Et c'est bien une partie du problme, c'est que tu viens alors affirmer sur un forum, quelque chose que tu n'as ni compris, ni cherch  comprendre.

Donc si, moi, grand expert entou, matre des arcanes conomiques et rincarnation du 7me fils de la science, je te dis que pour rsoudre tout tes problme conomiques, il faut tuer tous les [aller, on ne vas pas tomber dans le point Godwin aussi facilement] chatons, ces cratures malfiques, tu le feras ?
Je pourrais te pondre, 100, 1000, 10 000 pages de merde pour te le prouver, tu ne liras que la conclusion et tu viendras dfendre ma cause sur ce forum ?

Que tu penses que ce serait une bonne chose, pourquoi pas, cela ne regardes que toi. Mais  partir du moment o tu viens t'exprimer sur un forum, lancer une affirmation et la dfendre, comprends bien que c'est insuffisant.

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai rien compris...


Tu reproches aux thories conomiques/scientifiques de ne pas prendre en compte les "choix".
En poussant plus loin, tu nous expliques que tu entends par l "Si quelque chose suit des principes scientifiques, son comportement est dterministe, par dfinition.".

Donc tu reproches aux thories conomiques de ne pas prendre en compte les "comportement non dterministes", tu parles donc bien d'indterminisme.




> Tu joues sur les mots.


Non, je ne fais que tenter de t'expliquer que selon le domaine on peut considrer des choses comme tant dterministes ou non, mais la rponse de Matthieu  ce sujet me convient parfaitement.




> "et peuvent donc tre regroups sous une mme cause" : Ou pas.


Je m'incline devant la force de tes arguments.




> A partir du moment o tu cherches  me faire affirmer que dans le principe dterministe, tout effet serait la consquence d'une cause unique, ce qui est ni ce que j'ai dit, ni ce que j'ai voulu dire


Wut ? Aucun rapport avec ce qu'on dit, tu mlanges tout.
Ici, ce n'est pas le dterminisme, mais le fait que tu affirmais que les conomistes affirment qu'il n'y a qu'une seule manire de faire (et donc une cause unique) pour arriver  un rsultat (consquence).

----------


## PBernard18

> Les recommandations voluent en fonction du contexte, quelle surprise.


Ds que a devient gnant, tu changes le contexte.

J'abandonne cette discussion strile pour prparer mes petits doigts de pieds  accueillir le sable chaud et humide des contrs sauvages.

Bonnes vacances  ceux qui restent encore ici et rendez-vous en septembre probablement pour un nouvel pisode de dmocratie sur le sujet.

----------


## Neckara

> Ds que a devient gnant, tu changes le contexte.


C'est sr que rien ne s'est pass ces 30 dernires annes, pas mme la mise en circulation de l'euro en 1999, ce qui n'a eu aucun impact sur l'conomie.
Aucune dlocalisations, aucunes guerres, aucunes crises, aucun progrs technique/scientifique, aucune volution du march, aucune volution des institutions.

D'ailleurs, ce n'est pas moi qui change le contexte, mais le monde qui change et bien indpendamment de ma volont.

----------


## Naidge

Au final, tout ce que j'en retire de votre dbat c'est que l'homme a cre un monstre (lconomie)  6 ttes, trois bras et une jambe, qu'il "samuse" avec sans rien n'y comprendre ou tellement peu. 
C'est quelque chose qui lui chappe totalement (ou lui a chapp  un instant donne). 

C'est un peu comme en informatique, ta bote est petite tu commences  dvelopper ton SI t'as pas le temps de bien normaliser, tu fais pas mal de bricolage. Puis ta boite augmente rapidement, tu es toujours sur la mme lance et vient un jour ou le bricolage ne tient plus et ou tout commence  s'crouler, ou ceux qui ont commenc le bricolage sont parties pour x de raison et ou une partie des connaissances du fonctionnement du systme est partie. Puis vient un jour ou tu dbarques dans l'entreprise et tu constates a... (Qui a dit que c'tait du vcu ?)

Quand je vois l'tat actuel du pays (conomie, chmage, environnement, etc) et les gamineries des hommes politiques, j'ai qu'une envie, mettre tout a  la poubelle.

----------


## Traroth2

> Tu reproches aux thories conomiques/scientifiques de ne pas prendre en compte les "choix".
> En poussant plus loin, tu nous expliques que tu entends par l "Si quelque chose suit des principes scientifiques, son comportement est dterministe, par dfinition.".
> 
> Donc tu reproches aux thories conomiques de ne pas prendre en compte les "comportement non dterministes", tu parles donc bien d'indterminisme.


Nullement. Je dis que le fonctionnement scientifique est dterministe. Je ne "reproche" absolument rien  l'conomie.

Cela veut dire que ce qu'on appelle "libre-arbitre", dont effectivement on prtend qu'il n'est pas dterministe, intervient dans le fonctionnement de l'conomie. Ce qui est sr, c'est qu'il est imprvisible.

Le reste de ton commentaire, j'ai dj dit que a ne m'intressait pas.

----------


## Traroth2

> Au final, tout ce que j'en retire de votre dbat c'est que l'homme a cre un monstre (lconomie)  6 ttes, trois bras et une jambe, qu'il "samuse" avec sans rien n'y comprendre ou tellement peu. 
> C'est quelque chose qui lui chappe totalement (ou lui a chapp  un instant donne). 
> 
> C'est un peu comme en informatique, ta bote est petite tu commences  dvelopper ton SI t'as pas le temps de bien normaliser, tu fais pas mal de bricolage. Puis ta boite augmente rapidement, tu es toujours sur la mme lance et vient un jour ou le bricolage ne tient plus et ou tout commence  s'crouler, ou ceux qui ont commenc le bricolage sont parties pour x de raison et ou une partie des connaissances du fonctionnement du systme est partie. Puis vient un jour ou tu dbarques dans l'entreprise et tu constates a... (Qui a dit que c'tait du vcu ?)
> 
> Quand je vois l'tat actuel du pays (conomie, chmage, environnement, etc) et les gamineries des hommes politiques, j'ai qu'une envie, mettre tout a  la poubelle.


On nous dit que l'conomie serait rgie par des rgles immuables, alors qu'elle est d'abord la consquence de choix dlibrs. L'Inde a un secteur informatique hyper-dvelopp, parce que depuis les annes 70, les autorits indiennes ont dcid d'investir dans le secteur de faon dlibr (cration d'coles, aides aux entreprises du secteur, etc), pas parce que les "mcanismes conomiques" ont subitement fait que c'tait en Inde que l'informatique devait se dvelopper.

Quant  ce que font les politiques, tu as tort de voir a comme des gamineries. C'est grave et important, ce qu'ils font. C'est le Guignol de l'Info, qui donne cette impression trompeuse. C'est comme d'imaginer que les politiques sont cons. Ce n'est pas de la btise, c'est du cynisme et de la rapacit.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc vous pouvez copier/coller les conclusions, mais pas reformuler/reprendre/sources des arguments, sans mme parler d'aller jusqu' les copier/coller ?


Encore une fois des arguments il y en a eu, que tu ne les trouves pas satisfaisant, c'est autre chose.




> Dans ce cas :
> A quoi cela sert d'ouvrir un sujet ?A quoi a sert d'affirmer des choses sur ce sujet ?On peut affirmer tout et n'importe quoi pour ensuite partir sur "t'as qu' regarder sur Google" ?


Euh,  ce que je sache, on a pas ouvert un sujet exprs la-dessus l, a a dvi la dessus dans une discussion d'une news concernant la loi travail, c'est n'est pas un sujet que l'on a ouvert exprs, pour exhorter tout le monde  vouloir se diriger vers les 30h ou le revenu de base...





> C'est bien vous, qui venez prsenter/soutenir ici des propositions, la charge de la preuve vous incombe.
> Si vous n'avez ni les arguments satisfaisant, ni les dtails, admettez-le, tout simplement plutt que de chercher  avoir quand mme raison.


Je skip les arguments, je vais pas rpter 50 fois ce que je viens de dire dans les derniers messages.

Concernant les dtails, vu que comme on le rpte depuis 10 pages, il y a un nombre important d'alas incontrlables, on ne pourra jamais te fournir les dtails de a  z de ce qu'il faut faire pour mettre en place le revenu de base, avec tous les effets pris en compte, tout simplement car c'est impossible  faire...

C'est l o tu es ridicule, car tu viens nous dire que l'conomie c'est compliqu, qu'on ne peut pas tout prvoir, et derrire tu nous dis qu'il ne faut pas se ruer sur les solutions avances car tout n'est pas dcrit dans le dtail et qu'on n'est pas capable de te prouver pas par a + b que c'est LA solution.  ::aie:: 






> Quand je dis que l'conomie est complique, rien ne vous empche, soit d'avouer votre ignorance (il n'y a pas de mal, tout le monde est ignorant, moi y compris), soit d'apporter des arguments srieux.
> Vous pouvez-mme me demander  lire vos sources en me pointant les passages cls ou en rsumant le contenu/l'objet du document, pour m'inciter  aller le lire en dtail (dans la mesure du raisonnable - e.g. pas de spam de vidos de 1-3h comme on a pu le voir sur d'autres sujets/pas de livres  acheter dans l'heure).


Ah ok, donc il te faut le dtail d'un truc mega complexe avec des alas impossibles  prvoir, mais expliqu en 5/10mn max ? (re  ::aie:: )

Je peux te trouver des vidos rapide expliquant les grandes lignes et qui ne sont pas trop longues, mais vu que je sais dj que tu vas revenir au grand galop, pour me dire "ouais mais ils dtaillent rien l, et puis a, a se passera ptet pas comme a, et puis blablabla", merci mais je ne vois pas l'intrt. 

Si tu veux les bons arguments, avec le plus de dtails possible, bah tu vas te taper le truc de 3h, et pi c'est tout comme dirait l'autre.





> Si c'est juste pour rpter une affirmation, sans rien apporter de plus, quel est l'intrt mme d'affirmer alors ?


Euh, je ne sais pas, faire connaitre aux gens ces propositions / possibilits, histoire qu'ils sachent que a existe, aprs libre  eux de se renseigner si a les interpelle.






> Pourquoi donc me rpondre ?


Comme avec deuche, essayez de ne pas te laisser dire certaines neries sans raction derrire et montrer aux gens que non, ce que tu dis n'est pas forcment vrai. 





> Et c'est bien une partie du problme, c'est que tu viens alors affirmer sur un forum, quelque chose que tu n'as ni compris, ni cherch  comprendre.


Euh non, a c'est toi qui l'affirme, j'ai dit que je n'avais pas les capacits de tout comprendre, et donc de tout restituer comme il faut, cela ne veut pas dire que je n'ai rien t lire, et que je n'ai rien compris du tout, encore une fois, tu dformes tout.





> Donc si, moi, grand expert entou, matre des arcanes conomiques et rincarnation du 7me fils de la science, je te dis que pour rsoudre tout tes problme conomiques, il faut tuer tous les [aller, on ne vas pas tomber dans le point Godwin aussi facilement] chatons, ces cratures malfiques, tu le feras ?
> Je pourrais te pondre, 100, 1000, 10 000 pages de merde pour te le prouver, tu ne liras que la conclusion et tu viendras dfendre ma cause sur ce forum ?


Encore une fois, o ai-je dis que je n'avais lu que la conclusion ? 

J'ai dit que l'important, c'tait la conclusion.

Et encore un exemple extrme  la con, c'est sr que mettre en place un partage du temps de travail en faisant des rformes conomiques, c'est quivalent  gnocider toute une espce ou un peuple, que veux-tu que je rponde  un argumentaire trollique comme a ? 

Du coup, vu qu'on est dans les exemples merdiques, si on veut vider les rcidives niveau criminalit, il suffit de mettre  mort tous les mecs condamns pour n'importe quel mfait (je peux te prouver par a+b que si tu les tue tous, il n'y aura plus jamais de rcidive  ::aie:: ), on dmarre quand ? -_-





> Que tu penses que ce serait une bonne chose, pourquoi pas, cela ne regardes que toi. Mais  partir du moment o tu viens t'exprimer sur un forum, lancer une affirmation et la dfendre, comprends bien que c'est insuffisant.


En mme temps, vu que ton seul argument c'est "l'conomie c'est compliqu, ce n'est pas si simple" et que tu dmontres nul part prcisment, ce qui n'irait pas dans nos arguments, j'ai envie de dire que c'est largement suffisant, puisqu'il n'y a ni dbat, ni discussion, mais simplement une critique de la forme.

Comme tu l'as dit toi-mme, tu n'as jamais dit que les conclusions taient fausses, c'est l'argumentaire qui peche, si la conclusion n'est pas fausse, ou que tu ne me dmontre pas  quel endroit l'argumentaire ne tient plus la route, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais trouver de meilleurs arguments, puisqu'au final, nous ne sommes pas en dsaccord  ::ptdr:: 

Personnellement,  pour en revenir sur ce rapport sur les 35h, je ne vois pas l'intrt de lire le rapport complet, pour venir t'en rapporter les arguments comme un simple perroquet, je le lirai pour moi, si tu veux les arguments qui mnent  la conclusion du rapport, bah tu iras le lire, au complet, et pas jusqu' la page 4 et son fameux passage qui dit que ce n'est pas si simple...

----------


## Aiekick

> Cela veut dire que ce qu'on appelle "libre-arbitre", dont effectivement on prtend qu'il n'est pas dterministe


je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse dire que le "libre-arbitre" est non dterminisme.

le comportement humain n'est pas imprvisible, nos choix, nos modes de pens peuvent tre orient. 

En thorie le "libre-arbitre" est non dterministe, mais en pratique je dirais que le le "libre-arbitre" est une illusion.

----------


## Brenlem

Cette discussion devient de plus en plus rigolote et les pages senchanent pour dire peu ou prou les mmes choses et les mmes chamailleries. Il faut s'y retrouver entre les vrais posts intressants et les rglements de comptes plus ou moins personnels (et pas que sur ce topic).

Je pense pourtant que chacun d'entre nous a le mme but, faire en sorte que chacun trouve sa place dans la socit et que chacun puisse vivre de manire dcente de part son travail, ou autre. 

@Neckara, je ne crois pas qu'une seule personne ici ait dit que c'tait simple. L'conomie comme tout un tas de sujet c'est complexe et comme tout un tas de sujets complexes, ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne comprends pas la moiti des concepts qu'on n'a pas un avis  donner. D'autant que notre problmatique  la base n'est pas conomique, elle est sociale.
Ce que pas mal de gens disent et c'est aussi mon avis, c'est que nous usons de solutions dj testes par le pass, qui ne nous ont pas permis de sortir de la crise et qui donc ne nous plaisent pas forcment.

Pour rsoudre la problmatique,  savoir faire en sorte que chacun puisse vivre de manire dcente, nous proposons d'aller vers une rduction du temps de travail qui s'explique par l'automatisation/robotisation des activits, une priorit donne  la formation dans les domaines qui vont ncessiter le plus de main d'oeuvre dans le but d'orienter la jeunesse vers des mtiers qui recruteront. Le revenu universel (et pas salaire) est une ide qui dcoule du fait qu'il y aura aussi moins d'emplois et qu'il ne faudrait pas laiss de ct les moins qualifis d'entre nous.

----------


## Neckara

> Cela veut dire que ce qu'on appelle "libre-arbitre", dont effectivement on prtend qu'il n'est pas dterministe, intervient dans le fonctionnement de l'conomie. Ce qui est sr, c'est qu'il est imprvisible.


tes-moi d'un doutes, tu parles bien du "libre-arbitre" (si tant est qu'il existe) dans le modle explicatif/prdictifs, pas du "libre-arbitre" dans la prise de dcision politique en fonction du modle qu'on a  disposition ?

----------


## DelphiManiac

> tes-moi d'un doutes, tu parles bien du "libre-arbitre" (si tant est qu'il existe) dans le modle explicatif/prdictifs, pas du "libre-arbitre" dans la prise de dcision politique en fonction du modle qu'on a  disposition ?


L tu simplifies, c'est beaucoup plus compliqu.

----------


## Chauve souris

> @LSMetag : les solutions sont toutes trouves. Et ce sont celles qui ont toujours march.
> 
> -Sortir du carcan de la dette, en refusant de la payer. Cette dette est parfaitement illgitime, ds le dpart. Elle est le fruit de politiques qui nous ont t imposes par les banques. Et bien sr, suppression de ces politiques, en commenant par l'interdiction d'emprunter  la banque centrale. Si les banques se retrouvent en faillite, selon le cas (s'il reste quelque chose  sauver, en gros), soit nationalisation, soit garantie pour les dpts des particuliers jusqu' un plafond (et laisser crever la banque).
> 
> -Protectionnisme raisonn. Il est anormal que les pays occidentaux acceptent d'importer des produits fabriqus par des esclaves, parfois des enfants, dans des conditions environnementales, sociales et fiscales catastrophiques. il faut rintroduire des droits de douane dfinis pays par pays en fonction des conditions fiscales, environnementales, sociales des pays qui veulent exporter vers chez nous. Et en fonction de la rciprocit, bien sr. Pourquoi permettre l'importation depuis des pays qui refusent nos propres exportations ? L'ensemble permet de pousser le progrs social et environnemental tout en protgeant notre propre march de l'emploi.
> 
> -Lutte contre les paradis fiscaux
> 
> -Nationalisation des secteurs de l'nergie et de l'eau. a doit tre des services publics, a.
> ...


Trs bien ! a rappelle le programme de Salvador Allende qui, en plus, avait nationalis les mines de cuivre qui appartenaient aux amricains et a c'tait signer sa condamnation  mort. Bon, tu sais comment il a fini avec l'aide de nos "_amis_" les amricains ? Au dbut de son mandat le "_doctor_" Allende avait une popularit moyenne, mais sur la fin il tait devenu trs populaire car les chiliens voyaient que les mesures prises allaient dans le bon sens  part pour une poigne de richissimes (tout le contraire de la "_loi travail_"). Sa mort  la Moneda  fait de lui un hros national.

De plus ce n'est pas la mme mentalit, les chiliens ont un "_esprit d'quipe_", patriotique de surcrot (ce ne sont pas eux qui se laisseraient envahir par des "_migrants_" musulmans en leur construisant des mosques de surcrot) a va mme plus loin qu'une solidarit de classe, Ce n'est pas pour rien que Inti Illimani a crit sa clbre chanson contre la dictature "_El pueblo unido jams ser vencido_". 

Mais que faire avec les franais ? Ils se dtestent tant entre eux ! Et, surtout, ils veulent que rien ne change (mme dans le bon sens). Un "_esprit du larbin_" pour ne pas dire collaborateur. a fait 40 ans qu'ils votent pour les mmes en sachant pertinemment que sont des incapables doubls de corrompus. Bien sr ils tiennent leur discours hypocrite "_Tous corrompus ! Ils ne pensent qu' s'en mettre plein les poches, etc._". Vous vous imaginez alors qu'il va y avoir une abstention record aux prochaines lections, mais non ! Ils se prcipitent  80 %  veauter pour les mmes pourris et incapables qu'ils ont dnonc avant d'entrer dans l'isoloir. Ils adorent se chamailler pour savoir si la lessive Hollande "_lave plus blanc_" que la lessive Sarkozy.

Bon moi j'ai vot avec mes pieds puisque je ne pouvais rien faire d'autre et que j'tais condamn,  terme,  la misre, donc, mes biquets que mes propos insupportent, vous pouvez vous mettre o je pense et sans vaseline les pouces rouges que vous ne manquerez pas de me coller.  ::aie::

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> De ce que j'en ai lu, cela me semble cohrent,  moi, de nous diriger vers a, ...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Et c'est bien une partie du problme, c'est que tu viens alors affirmer sur un forum, quelque chose que tu n'as ni compris, ni cherch  comprendre. ...


Non Neckara. On peut avoir une position sur un sujet sans en matriser les rouages. Dire le contraire revient  faire le jeu de la technocratie et non de la dmocratie. Pour reprendre l'exemple rcent de la sortie de l'UE, il est vident qu'un ouvrier -probablement mme personne- ne matrisera jamais  fond les enjeux (financiers, agricoles, relationnels, etc.) d'une telle sortie, mais on ne va pas pour autant l'empcher d'avoir sa position sur le sujet (autrement dit lui retirer son droit de vote sur la question de la sortie). Tu ne peux pas critiquer quelqu'un juste parce qu'il a une position non motive. Tu peux lui rpondre "ce n'est pas la mienne", et a suffit, mme pas besoin d'expliquer pourquoi, mais tu ne peux pas lui dire que parce qu'il n'a pas d'explication dtaille son avis ne compte pas. Par contre, si on veut convaincre, il faut apporter les arguments dmontrant que notre position est meilleure. Mais a c'est  la personne elle-mme de prendre cette initiative, pas  l'autre de lui demander de la convaincre en apportant des arguments.

Il ne faut pas mlanger donner son opinion personnelle et chercher  convaincre. Tout le monde  le droit de donner son opinion, et il ne faut pas s'en frustrer si a se limite  a, vu que a s'infirme simplement en donnant la sienne. Et Neckara tu ne peux mme pas jouer la carte de la nuance parce qu'il a dit que a lui semblait cohrent, donc il y a un minimum de recherche et de rflexion. La nuance est donc l, et c'est valoriser la matrise du sujet qui fait dans l'extrme.

Maintenant, si tu est technocrate plutt que dmocrate, ceci expliquerait cela. Mais ce n'est pas la position de tout le monde ici.




> C'est effectivement la prtention que a a. La diffrence entre droit et conomie, c'est bien sr qu'en droit, pour savoir *ce qui est*, il suffit de consulter les textes, alors qu'en conomie, c'est sujet  d'interminables dbats. Et c'est l que la diffrence entre "conomie positive" et "conomie normative" a tendance  devenir spcieuse.


La physique c'est pareil : on a dcouvert les lois qui la rgisse au fur et  mesure. On ne peut donc pas prendre cet argument pour disqualifier le ct scientifique des thories conomiques. La physique elle-mme a souffert de limitations idologiques qui l'interdisait d'tudier ceci ou cela, limites qui ont t battues en brche depuis longtemps. Les sciences humaines, par contre, sont encore toutes jeunes et doivent encore faire leur rvolution.




> Je dis que le fonctionnement scientifique est dterministe.


Tu oublies que les expriences interviennent quand on a pos des hypothses, hypothses qui ne dcoulent pas d'elle-mme des donnes : on fait arbitrairement un lien entre telle et telle donne car elle nous apparat pertinente, de l on pose une hypothse et on fait les expriences qui permettrait de la contredire. Ce n'est pas la mthode scientifique qui dtermine quelles hypothses tester. Tu pourras me dire qu'elle filtre de manire dterministe, mais si personne ne fuornit de meilleure hypothse ce n'est pas la mthode scientifique qui nous en donnera. D'ailleurs, quand le rsultat est statistique, on choisi un degr de certitude  atteindre _a priori_, le rsultat n'est donc pas garantie  100%. Donc si le processus scientifique semble dterministe dans les grandes lignes, dans les faits est fond sur de la chance et du libre arbitre... Sauf si tu considres que chance et libre arbitre n'existent pas et ne sont que des approximations dues  notre manque de connaissances. Auquel cas l'explication prend son sens, mais ce n'est pas l'avis de tout le monde.

----------


## Mingolito

::ptdr::

----------


## LSMetag

> @LSMetag : les solutions sont toutes trouves. Et ce sont celles qui ont toujours march.
> 
> -Sortir du carcan de la dette, en refusant de la payer. Cette dette est parfaitement illgitime, ds le dpart. Elle est le fruit de politiques qui nous ont t imposes par les banques. Et bien sr, suppression de ces politiques, en commenant par l'interdiction d'emprunter  la banque centrale. Si les banques se retrouvent en faillite, selon le cas (s'il reste quelque chose  sauver, en gros), soit nationalisation, soit garantie pour les dpts des particuliers jusqu' un plafond (et laisser crever la banque).
> 
> -Protectionnisme raisonn. Il est anormal que les pays occidentaux acceptent d'importer des produits fabriqus par des esclaves, parfois des enfants, dans des conditions environnementales, sociales et fiscales catastrophiques. il faut rintroduire des droits de douane dfinis pays par pays en fonction des conditions fiscales, environnementales, sociales des pays qui veulent exporter vers chez nous. Et en fonction de la rciprocit, bien sr. Pourquoi permettre l'importation depuis des pays qui refusent nos propres exportations ? L'ensemble permet de pousser le progrs social et environnemental tout en protgeant notre propre march de l'emploi.
> 
> -Lutte contre les paradis fiscaux
> 
> -Nationalisation des secteurs de l'nergie et de l'eau. a doit tre des services publics, a.
> ...


C'est la position idaliste "gauchiste" que j'avais avant.

Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ? Tu voudrais garder l'argent qu'on t'a prt sans le rembourser ? Mais c'est du VOL sur des milliards de personnes. Les pays d'Europe contribuent tous financirement  son fonctionnement, avec nos impts.
Sans oublier les particuliers et les banques qui investissent dans nos entreprises.

On est pas une le isole de 300000 habitants comme l'Islande. On est un des piliers de l'Europe. Et les autres pays ne voudront pas tomber  cause de nous. Il se passera alors ce qu'on appelle une mutinerie, un coup d'Etat, ou mme une guerre, pour reprendre les rnes de l'Europe, et la France sera ratatine en guise de punition. L'argent, c'est un motif de guerre de nos jours. Comme en Irak. Comme l'huissier qui viendrait prendre nos biens, les autres pays rcupreraient leurs sous tout en saccageant.

Alors oui, si on entubait le monde, on pourrait renationaliser. Mais on serait mis au banc des nations, avec blocus. Plus personne ne commercerait avec nous. Plus personne ne nous ferait confiance. Plus personne ne voudrait nous fournir un quelconque support,...
Aurait-on des Iphone 7 chez nous ?

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord, mais c'est ce qui est dj fait, avec les moyens du bord. Les paradis fiscaux on a dj du mal  les dmanteler  plusieurs sans qu'on ait besoin d'une fuite interne. Les lois sur le secret bancaire, tout a... La France, pestifre avec ses petits 65 millions d'habitants pas unis se retrouveraient aussi inaudible que l'est Franois Bayrou.

Alors oui, on peut tout faire si on est dans bandits. Mais qui dit bandit, dit police.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est l o tu es ridicule, car tu viens nous dire que l'conomie c'est compliqu, qu'on ne peut pas tout prvoir, et derrire tu nous dis qu'il ne faut pas se ruer sur les solutions avances car tout n'est pas dcrit dans le dtail et qu'on n'est pas capable de te prouver pas par a + b que c'est LA solution.


Il y a un monde (et un juste milieu) entre juste affirmer et fournir des preuves absolues.

Ne serait-ce dj que de pouvoir rpondre aux critiques, ou juste avouer qu'il y a  certains endroits des zones d'ombres. Et on ne parle mme pas encore du choix  ce niveau l, juste expliquer/justifier la solution propose (ce qui est un minimum quand on prsente une solution). Pour le choix, ce serait encore pire, car il faudrait en plus comparer la solution aux autres  ::aie:: .

Il n'est nullement question de partir dans de grandes quations complexes, mais  dfaut de pouvoir prouver une chose, nuancer son discours, mettre en relief les limites, bref de montrer qu'on sait un minimum de quoi on parle et qu'on ne se contente pas juste de rpter une conclusion lue ailleurs.




> Je peux te trouver des vidos rapide expliquant les grandes lignes et qui ne sont pas trop longues, mais vu que je sais dj que tu vas revenir au grand galop, pour me dire "ouais mais ils dtaillent rien l, et puis a, a se passera ptet pas comme a, et puis blablabla", merci mais je ne vois pas l'intrt.


Cela dpend comment tu prsentes la vido aussi. Si tu les prsentent comme des "preuves" ou des arguments, c'est normal qu'on ronfle ensuite.
Si en revanche, tu dis "Si le sujet t'intresse, je peux te conseiller quelques vidos, qui, je pense, pourront t'intresser", il n'y a aucun problme.

Cependant, je peux aussi trs bien donner mon avis (plus ou moins tay selon la manire donc les vidos ont t introduites et leur qualit - e.g. si tu me sors une vido sur les pyramides construites par des aliens Atlantes pour faire une horloge solaire, je gueule) sur la vido, mais si tu n'es pas l pour convaincre, on peut juste accepter ensemble qu'il y ai des zones d'ombres ou des points critiquable qui ne nous permettent donc pas de conclure, mais qui ne t'empche pas d'avoir une croyance et je respecte cela.
Tout comme tu respecteras le fait que je n'adhre pas  ta croyance car j'estime que les argumentats ne sont pas suffisants.




> Si tu veux les bons arguments, avec le plus de dtails possible, bah tu vas te taper le truc de 3h, et pi c'est tout comme dirait l'autre.


A ce moment l, j'imposerais 3 rgles :
soit la vidos est introduite sous la forme "si a t'intresse", et non sous la forme d'arguments ;soit la vidos est introduite sous la forme d'arguments et il faut au minimum un rsum rapide (vite les spams de vidos) ;je n'ai pas obligation (mme si gnralement je le fais presque toujours) de la regarder, tout ou partie et je pourrais la regarder quand cela me chantera (pour les vidos courtes, c'est une autre histoire) ;




> Euh, je ne sais pas, faire connaitre aux gens ces propositions / possibilits, histoire qu'ils sachent que a existe, aprs libre  eux de se renseigner si a les interpelle.


Si tu es dans la promotion, tu as charge de la preuve.
Si tu es juste l pour "faire connatre", il faut l'introduire comme tel, si possible s'en dtacher (e.g. Machin propose de faire X, [quelques sources], personnellement, je ne sais pas trop ce que a vaut, vous en pensez quoi ?). Par contre, il faut garder cette position pendant le dbat.





> Et encore un exemple extrme  la con, c'est sr que mettre en place un partage du temps de travail en faisant des rformes conomiques, c'est quivalent  gnocider toute une espce ou un peuple, que veux-tu que je rponde  un argumentaire trollique comme a ?


C'est pourtant toi qui sort ici un argumentaire trollique.

Il n'a jamais t question de dire que c'est "quivalent", juste de te montrer de l'absurdit du raisonnement/mthode employ par un exemple (raisonnement par l'absurde).
C'est un peu un driv de l'expression "et s'il te demandait de sauter par la fentre, tu le ferais ?".




> Du coup, vu qu'on est dans les exemples merdiques, si on veut vider les rcidives niveau criminalit, il suffit de mettre  mort tous les mecs condamns pour n'importe quel mfait (je peux te prouver par a+b que si tu les tue tous, il n'y aura plus jamais de rcidive ), on dmarre quand ? -_-


Et bien c'est une solution qui passerait en conomie positive, mais pas en conomie normative.

Cette solution fonctionne bel et bien, cependant, elle n'est pas acceptable au vu de nos murs et lois actuels.




> En mme temps, vu que ton seul argument c'est "l'conomie c'est compliqu, ce n'est pas si simple" et que tu dmontres nul part prcisment, ce qui n'irait pas dans nos arguments


Je n'ai jamais parl de rtro-actions ?
Le fait de dire que c'est plus compliqu que a, que ce n'est pas aussi simple, signifie juste qu'il y a d'autres choses  prendre en compte (dont certaines ont t voqus dans ce fil).

Au dbut, il a surtout t question que vous veniez balancer des affirmations gratuitement sans avoir matris le sujet, sortant des prjugs et paralogismes en tout genres, ce qui  la longue m'a un peu agac,  peine dbarrass de deuche.





> Personnellement,  pour en revenir sur ce rapport sur les 35h, je ne vois pas l'intrt de lire le rapport complet, pour venir t'en rapporter les arguments comme un simple perroquet


Ce n'est pas ce que je vous demande. Je vous demande de comprendre et d'assimiler, d'en saisir les limites et nuances.




> je le lirai pour moi, si tu veux les arguments qui mnent  la conclusion du rapport, bah tu iras le lire, au complet


Et bien, pas la peine donc de t'exprimer sur ce forum, signale juste l'existence du rapport et repart sans rien affirmer.




> @Neckara, je ne crois pas qu'une seule personne ici ait dit que c'tait simple.


Ce n'est pas trop l'accueil que j'ai reu  ::aie:: .




> ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne comprends pas la moiti des concepts qu'on n'a pas un avis  donner.


Le problme n'est pas tant un problme de connaissances que d'esprit critique et d'argumentation.




> Pour rsoudre la problmatique,  savoir faire en sorte que chacun puisse vivre de manire dcente, nous proposons d'aller vers une rduction du temps de travail qui s'explique par l'automatisation/robotisation des activits, une priorit donne  la formation dans les domaines qui vont ncessiter le plus de main d'oeuvre dans le but d'orienter la jeunesse vers des mtiers qui recruteront. Le revenu universel (et pas salaire) est une ide qui dcoule du fait qu'il y aura aussi moins d'emplois et qu'il ne faudrait pas laiss de ct les moins qualifis d'entre nous.


C'est bien de proposer, mais  ces propositions, j'ai beaucoup de questions et de zones d'ombre  soulever. Si c'est juste pour se lancer dans des yaka, je n'en vois pas l'intrt.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est la position idaliste "gauchiste" que j'avais avant.
> 
> Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ? Tu voudrais garder l'argent qu'on t'a prt sans le rembourser ? Mais c'est du VOL sur des milliards de personnes. Les pays d'Europe contribuent tous financirement  son fonctionnement, avec nos impts.
> Sans oublier les particuliers et les banques qui investissent dans nos entreprises.
> 
> On est pas une le isole de 300000 habitants comme l'Islande. On est un des piliers de l'Europe. Et les autres pays ne voudront pas tomber  cause de nous. Il se passera alors ce qu'on appelle une mutinerie, un coup d'Etat, ou mme une guerre, pour reprendre les rnes de l'Europe, et la France sera ratatine en guise de punition. L'argent, c'est un motif de guerre de nos jours. Comme en Irak.
> 
> Alors oui, si on entubait le monde, on pourrait renationaliser. Mais on serait mis au banc des nations, avec blocus. Plus personne ne commercerait avec nous. Plus personne ne nous ferait confiance. Plus personne ne voudrait nous fournir un quelconque support,...
> Aurait-on des Iphone 7 chez nous ?
> ...



On a bien annul la dette de l'Allemagne aprs la guerre (et pourtant Dieu sait qu'elle n'tait pas franchement bien vue, considrant les vnements), et cela n'a pas fini en 3me guerre mondiale. 

Rien qu'au sein de l'UE, on pourrait annuler les dettes que l'on a chez les uns et les autres (et ne continuer  rembourser que les prteurs extrieurs  l'UE par exemple), cela ferait certes un manque  gagner sur les intrts  recevoir, mais le budget laiss par les intrts  verser ne serait-il pas plus important ? (Question srieuse, je ne connais pas la proportion entre ce que les pays de l'UE se sont prts entre eux, et les dettes que ces pays ont  l'extrieur de l'UE ?)

Ou  la limite, tous se mettre d'accord pour dire "pendant 20 / 30 / 50 ans" on fait une pause sur les remboursements, et on les reprend progressivement plus tard.

Cela pourrait permettre  de nombreux pays de l'UE de mieux respirer et peut-tre de relancer leur conomie ou avoir le budget pour mettre certaines reformes en place ?

----------


## Neckara

> On peut avoir une position sur un sujet sans en matriser les rouages.


Il y a une diffrence entre avoir une position (=croire) et affirmer.

De plus, il n'est pas question d'en matriser les rouages, mais plus de faire preuve de curiosit, d'esprit critique. De chercher  comprendre.




> Tu ne peux pas critiquer quelqu'un juste parce qu'il a une position non motive. Tu peux lui rpondre "ce n'est pas la mienne", et a suffit, mme pas besoin d'expliquer pourquoi


Attention un mot choquant dans le spoiler.





Avoir une opinion, c'est comme avoir une bite, c'est bien d'en avoir une, d'en tre fier, mais il ne faut pas l'agiter sous le nez des autres.



S'il vient sur un forum, c'est bien pour en parler. S'il ne veut pas en parler, il est libre de ne pas en parler.
Et s'il commence  se lancer dans une justification, c'est mort, il est en plein dans l'affirmation.




> mais tu ne peux pas lui dire que parce qu'il n'a pas d'explication dtaille son avis ne compte pas.


Pas plus qu'une affirmation gratuite ne compte.




> Mais a c'est  la personne elle-mme de prendre cette initiative, pas  l'autre de lui demander de la convaincre en apportant des arguments.


A partir de moment o une personne affirme, on a toute lgitimit.
Libre  l'interlocuteur de mettre les choses au point.




> Tout le monde  le droit de donner son opinion


Et tout le monde a le droit, ensuite, de donner son opinion sur l'opinion.




> et il ne faut pas s'en frustrer si a se limite  a


Ce n'est pas de l'opinion que je me frustre, (je le rpte pourtant plusieurs fois), mais de la qualit argumentative qu'il y a derrire.




> Et Neckara tu ne peux mme pas jouer la carte de la nuance parce qu'il a dit que a lui semblait cohrent, donc il y a un minimum de recherche et de rflexion. La nuance est donc l, et c'est valoriser la matrise du sujet qui fait dans l'extrme.


Je ne peux pas non plus deviner ce qui sera dit quelques pages plus tard.




> Maintenant, si tu est technocrate plutt que dmocrate, ceci expliquerait cela.


Rien  faire dans ce dbat.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Qui a une bonne rfrence de bouquin pour apprendre le chinois? Parce que je crois que bientt on vivra mieux l-bas qu'ici, donc j'aimerais prparer ma migration?


Tu dis a parce que tu es en colre  ::lol::  Mais je t'assure que l'espagnol est plus facile  apprendre. A ce niveau je suis bien franais : je suis une quiche pour apprendre une langue ! quand je pense que j'ai appris l'allemand dans mes jeunes annes _und ich habe alle vergessen_ (<- c'est bon, au moins ?)

Bon je vais tre un poil srieux (a m'arrive). "_Vivre mieux_" est bien une rfrence relative  une situation,  un pays,  un niveau de vie. 

Par exemple dans mon actuel hiver paraguayen je vis moins bien que je ne vivais dans mon ancienne maison en France pour la bonne est simple raison que je me caille dans une maison pas chauffe et pas chauffable avec une douche Lorenzetti qui ne sait chauffer que de l'eau chaude. Or l'hiver ici n'est pas pire que celui que j'avais au sud de Toulouse. Bon, il serait simple, dans mon cas, de mettre un vrai cumulus (le chauffe-eau, pas le nuage  ::aie:: ) pour la douche, le lavabo et le robinet de la cuisine et d'avoir des climatiseurs qui ont aussi une fonction de chauffage. Bon je suis locataire et je vais bientt quitter cette maison qui ne me plait pas donc je souffre en silence. Ceci est juste un exemple comment, avec ses petites mains besogneuses ou un homme de l'art, on peut aisment "_vivre mieux_".

Mais dans d'autres situations, comme la situation franaise actuelle, non seulement on ne vit pas mieux, mais on vit moins bien : inembauchable pass 40 ans, loyers inaccessibles, impts croissants mme si on n'est thoriquement "_pas imposable_" etc. Et l on ne peut rien y faire,  moins que les petites mains besogneuses, et pas seulement les siennes, remettent au got du jour la bannire de 1848 "_Vivre en travaillant ou mourir en combattant_" (Victor Hugo, les Misrables) et empoignent de gros fusils. Sinon vous rejoignez une nouvelle catgorie sociale appele les "_nouveaux pauvres_", le concept est de ma mre (encore une conomiste !) qu'elle avait dvelopp dans un article du "_Monde_" et ce concept fut repris et mdiatis car J-M le Pen l'avait repris dans un entretien tlvis avec Guillaume Durand. Par cette expression elle dsignait une catgorie sociale, qualifie professionnellement, allant de universitaire, technicien suprieur et mme ingnieur qui n'aurait jamais du connatre la pauvret et qui s'y trouvait confronte (comme bibi en 1981, donc avec nos "_socialistes_", au chmage et sans un kopeck d'indemnisation chmage).

a commenait  mettre au got du jour "_L'loge de la fuite_" titre d'un bouquin d'Henri Laborit. La "_fuite_" tant employe dans son sens marin : fuir une zone dangereuse,  voilure rduite, en allant dans le sens du vent.

La solution (la mienne en tout cas) est donc de trouver, mme si on est passablement fauch, un pays o "_vivre pauvrement_" n'est pas la dchance dans la misre o, si vous n'avez pas un revenu suprieur , au moins, 1.500 EUR, vous tes  la rue comme en France. Au moins dans beaucoup d'autres pays, vous pouvez acheter pour pas cher un bout de terrain et y planter la plus infme baraque, on ne vous dira rien. Il y a juste le Chili qui vous demandera d'avoir une fosse septique, ce qui n'est pas la mort  acheter et  installer.

----------


## LSMetag

> On a bien annul la dette de l'Allemagne aprs la guerre (et pourtant Dieu sait qu'elle n'tait pas franchement bien vue, considrant les vnements), et cela n'a pas fini en 3me guerre mondiale. 
> 
> Rien qu'au sein de l'UE, on pourrait annuler les dettes que l'on a chez les uns et les autres (et ne continuer  rembourser que les prteurs extrieurs  l'UE par exemple), cela ferait certes un manque  gagner sur les intrts  recevoir, mais le budget laiss par les intrts  verser ne serait-il pas plus important ? (Question srieuse, je ne connais pas la proportion entre ce que les pays de l'UE se sont prts entre eux, et les dettes que ces pays ont  l'extrieur de l'UE ?)
> 
> Ou  la limite, tous se mettre d'accord pour dire "pendant 20 / 30 / 50 ans" on fait une pause sur les remboursements, et on les reprend progressivement plus tard.
> 
> Cela pourrait permettre  de nombreux pays de l'UE de mieux respirer et peut-tre de relancer leur conomie ou avoir le budget pour mettre certaines reformes en place ?


Si un accord tait possible de ce point de vue la oui ce serait super. On y arrivera peut-tre un jour, quand l'Allemagne sera aussi dans la merde.

En esprant cet re de fraternit, il faut serrer les dents et continuer a avancer, mme a petits pas. Mais j'ai bien peur qu'au moment ou on distingue une oasis au milieu du dsert, l'alternance politique nous plonge dans des sables mouvants.

l'Allemagne s'tait endette par rapport a qui l'Allemagne ? Ce qui tait diffrent c'est qu'on sortait d'une preuve abominable et qu'on tait prts a tout pour se rabibocher. Pour le moment les pays les mieux portants bloqueront. Ca fait aussi partie de la nature humaine.

----------


## Zirak

> Elle s'tait endette par rapport a qui l'Allemagne ?


Les accords de 53 concernant l'allgement de la dette d'avant guerre et d'aprs guerre, concernait essentiellement les USA, la France et l'Angleterre, mais aussi la Belgique, la Hollande, la Suisse, la Sude...





> La dette rclame  lAllemagne concernant lavant-guerre slve  22,6 milliards de marks si on comptabilise les intrts. La dette de laprs-guerre est estime  16,2 milliards. Lors dun accord conclu  Londres le 27 fvrier 1953, ces montants sont ramens  7,5 milliards de marks pour la premire et  7 milliards de marks pour la seconde. En pourcentage, cela reprsente une rduction de 62,6%.
> 
> De surcrot, laccord tablit la possibilit de suspendre les paiements pour en rengocier les conditions si survient un changement substantiel limitant la disponibilit des ressources.


On est trs loin de ce qu' subit la Grce ces dernires annes niveau traitement de la dette...





> Ce qui tait diffrent c'est qu'on sortait d'une preuve abominable et qu'on tait prts a tout pour se rabibocher.


C'est surtout qu'on voulait que l'Allemagne de l'ouest se reconstruise vite, sans se rarmer, pour faire tampon avec tous les cocos sovitiques !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LSMetag

> Les accords de 53 concernant l'allgement de la dette d'avant guerre et d'aprs guerre, concernait essentiellement les USA, la France et l'Angleterre, mais aussi la Belgique, la Hollande, la Suisse, la Sude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On est trs loin de ce qu' subit la Grce ces dernires annes niveau traitement de la dette...


Je crois que 22 milliards et 2000 milliards ce n'est pas pareil  ::lol:: 

Je me doutais bien qu'on avait pas aid l'Allemagne par altruisme. Il faudrait un chose terrifiante pour que d'autres pays soient prts a ca. Il faudrait qu'ils se sentent concerns. Merkel est une conservatrice pure et dure. Elle trane les pieds pour le Brexit. Le Royaume Uni est son 3eme partenaire conomique.

----------


## Zirak

> Je crois que 22 milliards et 2000 milliards ce n'est pas pareil


Oui enfin, y'a eu de l'inflation depuis, tu peux pas comparer 22 milliards de 53 avec 2000 d'aujourd'hui dj (surtout que mme si l'euro a t cr prs de la valeur du DM, on parle la de 2 monnaies diffrentes).


Aprs bien sr que ce ne sont pas les mmes montants, mais au final, il faut aussi prendre en compte ce que reprsente ce montant par rapport au budget de l'poque, et par rapport  notre budget actuel, le fait que l'chelle ait augment, ne veut pas forcment dire que le principe en lui-mme ne serait pas valable. 

Surtout que je supposais l une annulation pour tous les pays de l'UE. 

Refuseras-tu que je ne te rembourse pas les 2000 milliards (sachant que dans les 2000, il y a aussi les dettes externes  l'UE, et que cela reprsente ce que l'on doit  tous les pays, pas 1 seul) que je dois si en change, je ne te demande pas de rembourser les X milliers de milliards que toi, tu dois aux autres ? 

Alors oui, tu peux ricaner, mais je pense qu'il faudrait regarder les chiffres, cela ne serait peut-tre pas aussi ridicule que a comme proposition.  :;):

----------


## LSMetag

> Surtout que je supposais l une annulation pour tous les pays de l'UE. 
> 
> Refuseras-tu que je ne te rembourse pas les 2000 milliards (sachant que dans les 2000, il y a aussi les dettes externes  l'UE, et que cela reprsente ce que l'on doit  tous les pays, pas 1 seul) que je dois si en change, je ne te demande pas de rembourser les X milliers de milliards que toi, tu dois aux autres ? 
> 
> Alors oui, tu peux ricaner, mais je pense qu'il faudrait regarder les chiffres, cela ne serait peut-tre pas aussi ridicule que a comme proposition.


J'avais compris. Ca pourrait tre une bonne chose. Ce serait facile a faire si on avait tous une dette comparable. Le problme c'est les pays Scandinaves ou l'Allemagne qui sont trs peu endetts. Et l'Allemagne est codirigeant de l'Europe. Et en plus, il y a le FMI qui est en gros la Banque Centrale du monde. Ca aussi c'est un adversaire de taille. Les Amricains deviennent concerns. Faire du Business avec Trump ce serait marrant  ::aie:: 

Ca peut tre un objectif mais ca ne peut pas se faire d'un de baguette magique. C'est comme les lavages de cerveaux. Ca doit tre insidieux ou consenti pour marcher, sinon ca pte !

----------


## GPPro

Sinon il n'y a qu' moi que ce titre hrisse les poils ? Si les rdacteurs de dvezloppez pouvaient faire un effort... La loi n'a jamais t "adopte", elle est passe en force sans demander son avis  l'assemble nationale.

----------


## LSMetag

> Sinon il n'y a qu' moi que ce titre hrisse les poils ? Si les rdacteurs de dvezloppez pouvaient faire un effort... La loi n'a jamais t "adopte", elle est passe en force sans demander son avis  l'assemble nationale.


Il y a eu de trs longues et houleuses discussions avant la dcision des 49-3. C'est une certaine mauvaise volont des frondeurs qui ont dcid ces 49-3. Car ils ne voulaient mme pas discuter des amendements qui avaient t ajouts. "Retrait", je n'appelle pas a des propositions constructives.

"La loi travail termine son parcours parlementaire", dirons-nous.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sinon il n'y a qu' moi que ce titre hrisse les poils ? Si les rdacteurs de dvezloppez pouvaient faire un effort... La loi n'a jamais t "adopte", elle est passe en force sans demander son avis  l'assemble nationale.


Vu ton cynisme habituel, tu devrais pourtant plutot dnoncer cette manoeuvre qui n'est que de la poudre aux yeux: le 49.3 permet aux dputs PS de plaider l'impuissance devant leur electorat, alors que pourtant, s'ils avaient une vraie opposition de principe, ils auraient fait une motion de censure. 

On a demand son avis  l'AN en la menaant de chute du gouvernement, elle a invoqu la menace pour se justifier de se coucher comme chien bien dress, en somme.

----------


## LSMetag

> Vu ton cynisme habituel, tu devrais pourtant plutot dnoncer cette manoeuvre qui n'est que de la poudre aux yeux: le 49.3 permet aux dputs PS de plaider l'impuissance devant leur electorat, alors que pourtant, s'ils avaient une vraie opposition de principe, ils auraient fait une motion de censure. 
> 
> On a demand son avis  l'AN en la menaant de chute du gouvernement, elle a invoqu la menace pour se justifier de se coucher comme chien bien dress, en somme.


Ca n'aurait pas chang grand chose. Au contraire je souhaitais que la motion aboutisse pour que ceux qui l'avaient votes connaissent leur douleur. Hollande a  peu prs fini son job. Il n'a plus qu' attendre les rsultats de sa politique, en esprant que le bilan final soit bien positif avant la prochaine lection. Car objectivement, les chiffres en attestent, a va dans le bon sens. La courbe du chmage s'est effectivement inverse avant 2017, comme il l'avait promis. La croissance repart, a commence  rembaucher, la dette est stabilise,.... Y a encore la question du terrorisme qui fait dbat.

En mme temps, c'est comme une entreprise. Si tu craches dessus, a des convictions incompatibles et lui nuis, en agissant contre elle, qu'est-ce que tu fous  l'intrieur ? C'est plutt ceux qui ne votent pas contre pour cause d'lection, ou voulant rester dans un grand appareil politique, qui sont  blmer, pour mettre au placard leurs convictions.

----------


## LSMetag

> Comment appelle-t-on le systme politique d'un groupe de personnes lu et cens reprsenter le peuple qui l'a lu, mais qui ne l'coute pas et impose ses lois ?
> Rcemment les "journalistes" nous ont propos des titres tapageurs comme "la Turquie se dririge-t-elle vers une dictature ?"


Le "peuple" n'est pas forcment toujours bon juge. Il mne sa petite vie et voit midi  sa porte. Il ne voit pas le 1000me de ce qu'un politique au pouvoir voit.
Tout comme un candidat de l'opposition, sans exprience, ne voit pas le 10me, voire le 100me des choses. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles des promesses ne sont pas tenues.

A titre d'exemple je vous invite  vous pencher sur le parcours de Michel ROCARD en 1994, contre Bernard TAPIE, avec un MITTERRAND bien machiavlique aux manettes,  l'arrire plan. Les tmoignages de ses collaborateurs, pas forcment de son bord, montre  quel point le pouvoir et la politique peuvent tre cruels et briser les convictions d'une personne.

----------


## GPPro

> Vu ton cynisme habituel, tu devrais pourtant plutot dnoncer cette manoeuvre qui n'est que de la poudre aux yeux: le 49.3 permet aux dputs PS de plaider l'impuissance devant leur electorat, alors que pourtant, s'ils avaient une vraie opposition de principe, ils auraient fait une motion de censure. 
> 
> On a demand son avis  l'AN en la menaant de chute du gouvernement, elle a invoqu la menace pour se justifier de se coucher comme chien bien dress, en somme.


Je parlais juste du titre erron de cette news, pas du cirque mdiatique dont nous gratifient nos lus...

----------


## Aiekick

les trolls sont de sortie. arrtez de leur rpondre !!

----------


## super_navide

Voil une bonne dmonstration que montre que les politiques , les conomiste et les gens qui ont du pognons  ne serve a rien.


Laissez un ingnieur un mdecin un ouvrier du btiment et un agriculteur sur une plante comme la notre avec que la nature et c tout.
Il se passe koi ben il survive.

Laisser un conomiste , un politique et une personne avec une valise rempli d'argent , de lingot d'or de diamant ou autre.
Il se passe koi ben il crve tous ...

----------


## Neckara

Ton ignorance n'a de limite que ta btise.


Doit-on en conclure que nous, informaticiens, sommes inutiles car ne saurions survivre dans un environnement vierge ?
Que dire des juges, des boueurs, des chirurgiens, des aviateurs, conducteurs (train, avions, camions), des travailleurs en usine, et j'en passe ?

Quant  ta dmonstration en elle-mme :
le mdecin va tre assez limit sans ses outils, et n'a pas ncessairement de spcialit en herboristerie ;ton ouvrier en btiment ne saurait construire seul une maison et n'a pas tous les outils ncessaires, il a gnralement sa propre spcialit. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il sait construire des btiments en bton, qu'il sait construire des maisons avec des matriaux bruts issus de la nature.

Le but de la monnaie est de permettre des changes entre individus, de fournir un moyen de quantifier la valeur des objets ainsi que de stocker de la valeur de manire relativement durable (e.g. la viande pourrie, mais pas les mtaux). L'or en lui-mme ne sert  rien, mais il peut servir de base  l'tablissement d'une monnaie. Il n'est donc pas directement utile dans la survie mme du groupe, mais dans l'organisation du groupe lorsque ce dernier atteindra une certaine taille.

L'or n'a de valeur que par sa raret et de ce qu'on lui accorde. On peut par exemple utiliser des coquillages  la place ou un autre mtal.

De mme que pour les politiques ou les conomistes. Leur but n'est pas tant la survie "immdiate" du groupe, mais son organisation, la planification d'une stratgie pour survivre  plus long terme.
Certes, on peut envisager une socit technocratique, ou bien une socit ayant  a tte un dictateur. Il n'empche, qu'on aura toujours des politiques conseillant et des conomistes comprenant et recommandant.

Quand bien mme ont aurait une dmocratie parfaite, on aura toujours quelques conomistes qui feront un peu de recherches/rflexions et des politiques qui tenteront de faire voluer les choses.

N'oublions pas que chacun peut tre politique, chacun peut se prsenter sur une liste municipales.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le "peuple" n'est pas forcment toujours bon juge. Il mne sa petite vie et voit midi  sa porte. Il ne voit pas le 1000me de ce qu'un politique au pouvoir voit.
> Tout comme un candidat de l'opposition, sans exprience, ne voit pas le 10me, voire le 100me des choses. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles des promesses ne sont pas tenues.


Ben oui, le peuple n'est qu'un tas de nigauds qui ne mrite que d'tre dirig par le "_despotisme clair_". Admettons ! Mais ces despotes montrent tous les jours leur incapacit professionnelle dans tous les domaines. 

Juste un exemple pour l'attentat de Nice et autres prvisibles quand il y a des rassemblements populaires : on dispose des plots en btons (ils existent il n'y a qu' demander  l'Equipement) sur les voies desservant la zone  protger. Un char d'assaut, je ne sais pas, mais c'est sr qu'un camion ne passera pas. On peut citer plein d'autres exemples comme a. Pour en arriver  la conclusion que nos "_despotes clairs_" sont d'une incomptence crasse  soit s'en foutent compltement de ce qui peu arriver  la population, soit les deux. Malek Boutih, qu'on peut difficilement accuser d'tre un suppt du FN, disait qu' la dernire runion du PS  laquelle il avait assist il avait t plus discut de Macron que du terrorisme.

Ces gens vivent dans leur petit monde comme la fodalit franaise avant la rvolution : ils se foutent de tout ce qui n'est pas leur microcosme, les gens peuvent crever, ils n'auront droit qu'au petit discours habituel de circonstance et ils ne vireront nullement un Cazeneuve qui a fait la preuve de son incomptence.

Mais le pire c'est que le peuple accepte tout cela et continuera, encore et toujours,  veauter pour les mme comme il le fait depuis 40 ans. Ils ont t des dizaine de milliers  manifester contre le mariage homo, mais je n'ai pas le souvenir d'une seule manif contre le terrorisme islamique et son terreau de dveloppement : cette immigration absurde de gens qui ne nous aiment pas (euphmisme) et auxquels, de plus, on n'a rien  proposer.

Donc tu as, finalement, raison sur le premier point : le peuple franais est bien un tas de nigauds, je diverge juste sur le second point : ses despotes ne sont nullement clairs car ils sont l'image aristocratique de ce peuple crtin. Ce qui remet au got du jour une question fondamentale de K. Marx "_Le proltariat sera la classe de la conscience ou il ne sera rien_". Force est de constater qu'il est rien.

----------


## super_navide

> Ton ignorance n'a de limite que ta btise.
> 
> 
> Doit-on en conclure que nous, informaticiens, sommes inutiles car ne saurions survivre dans un environnement vierge ?
> Que dire des juges, des boueurs, des chirurgiens, des aviateurs, conducteurs (train, avions, camions), des travailleurs en usine, et j'en passe ?
> 
> Quant  ta dmonstration en elle-mme :
> le mdecin va tre assez limit sans ses outils, et n'a pas ncessairement de spcialit en herboristerie ;ton ouvrier en btiment ne saurait construire seul une maison et n'a pas tous les outils ncessaires, il a gnralement sa propre spcialit. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il sait construire des btiments en bton, qu'il sait construire des maisons avec des matriaux bruts issus de la nature.
> 
> ...



Tu es vraiment un idiot fini , dsol.
 un informaticien dj c'est un ingnieur.
Un chirurgien est un mdecin ,

Aprs un aviateur sans avion a sert pas a grand chose effectivement sur une plante vierge on aurait pas besoin d'aviateur tous de suite mais d'ingnieur pour crer des avions en premier .. Logique non !!!!! .

En plus c'tait une image.

Je dit juste un politique qui ne sait faire que de la politique, une personne qui ne sait rien faire et qui a une valise de billet ou  diamant ou autre et un conomiste qui ne connait que l'conomie ou un mec comme toi qui n'a que des connaissances en conomie.
Sur une plante  avec uniquement de la vgtation ben dsol ils crves et auront peut de chance de s'en sortir.
Alors qu'ingnieur, un mdecins et l'ouvri pourront construire et cr de la technologie et faire renatre une civilisation.
Et effectivement l'aviateur ne sert pas a grand chose s'il n'existe pas d'avion.

La dmonstration est qu'il y a des profils de personne qui sont indispensable pour que la civilisation progresse et j'ai jamais dit que les autres on les exterminaient.

Le problme aujourd'hui est que la catgorie de personne indispensable  l'volution de lespce humaine est exploites par la catgorie de personne qui ne sert a rien ( politique manager conomiste personne avec beaucoup de patrimoine )

La dmonstration est pourtant simple , l'argent sert a rien si on a les matires premires et le savoir , et donc les politiques qui ne savent que faire la politique , les conomistes qui ne connaissent que l'conomie , les gens qui ont que plein d'argent et aucune autre connaissance  et qui ont du pouvoir sont nuisible  la socit.

Il faut remettre les choses  leur bonne place.

C'est quoi qui cr des richesses l'argents ou le savoir ?????
Les idiot comme toi , pensent videment que c'est l'argent ......

----------


## Neckara

> Juste un exemple pour l'attentat de Nice et autres prvisibles quand il y a des rassemblements populaires : on dispose des plots en btons (ils existent il n'y a qu' demander  l'Equipement) sur les voies desservant la zone  protger.


Attention tout de mme au procs trop rapide.

L'organisation de ces vnements n'est, en gnral, pas directement dfini par des politiques, mais par des personnes dont c'est le mtier. Les politiques ne sont que le "client".
Avant de dire que ce serait de la faute de politiques, j'aimerais au pralable de rsultat d'une enqute.

Pourquoi ces plots taient-ils absents ?
Est-ce une erreur dans le cahier des charges ? Est-ce une obligation lgale de disposer de tels plots ?
Est-ce que cela a t propos mais refus par le client ? Est-ce une incomptence de la maitrise d'ouvrage ou de la maitrise duvre ?

C'est quelque peu trop facile de mettre ceci sur le dos des politiques.

----------


## super_navide

> Attention tout de mme au procs trop rapide.
> 
> L'organisation de ces vnements n'est, en gnral, pas directement dfini par des politiques, mais par des personnes dont c'est le mtier. Les politiques ne sont que le "client".
> Avant de dire que ce serait de la faute de politiques, j'aimerais au pralable de rsultat d'une enqute.
> 
> Pourquoi ces plots taient-ils absents ?
> Est-ce une erreur dans le cahier des charges ? Est-ce une obligation lgale de disposer de tels plots ?
> Est-ce que cela a t propos mais refus par le client ? Est-ce une incomptence de la maitrise d'ouvrage ou de la maitrise duvre ?
> 
> C'est quelque peu trop facile de mettre ceci sur le dos des politiques.



J'ai une question , tu es dbile ou tu fais semblant ????
Tu connais rien au droit , il risque d'avoir des procs et il y en as en cours ...
L'tat est responsable de la scurit , s'il n'a pas mis de plot il est responsable c'est vident...
La faute est de n'avoir pas pris les bonnes dcisions ....

----------


## Neckara

> un informaticien dj c'est un ingnieur. [...] Un chirurgien est un mdecin
> Aprs un aviateur sans avion a sert pas a grand chose effectivement sur  une plante vierge on aurait pas besoin d'aviateur tous de suite mais  d'ingnieur pour crer des avions en premier .. Logique non !!!!! .


Oui, moi, ingnieur informaticien, je suis capable de construire un avion...

Oui, mon copain chirurgien a suivi exactement les mmes tudes qu'un mdecin gnraliste. D'ailleurs, moi qui suis ingnieur informaticien, je suis un expert dans tous les domaines de l'informatique et j'en connais tous les langages.




> En plus c'tait une image.


Tu as dit que c'tait une dmonstration, j'ai montr qu'elle ne valait pas grand chose, c'est tout.




> Je dit juste un politique qui ne sait faire que de la politique, une  personne qui ne sait rien faire et qui a une valise de billet ou   diamant ou autre et un conomiste qui ne connait que l'conomie ou un  mec comme toi qui n'a que des connaissances en conomie.
> Sur une plante  avec uniquement de la vgtation ben dsol ils crves et auront peut de chance de s'en sortir.


Et l'informaticien qui ne sait qu'utiliser un ordinateur ?
Et le juge qui ne sait que juger ?
Et le mdecin qui ne sait que prescrire ?




> Alors qu'ingnieur, un mdecins et l'ouvri pourront construire et cr de la technologie et faire renatre une civilisation.


C'est con, parce qu'ils vont aussi recrer l'conomie et la politique par la mme occasion. D'ailleurs on aura aussi besoin de lois, de juges, et j'en passe.




> Le problme aujourd'hui est que la catgorie de personne indispensable   l'volution de lespce humaine est exploites par la catgorie de  personne qui ne sert a rien ( politique manager conomiste personne avec  beaucoup de patrimoine )


Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas la moindre ide (et ne cherche pas  le savoir) de leur utilit qu'ils n'en ont pas.




> La dmonstration est pourtant simple , l'argent sert a rien


Je t'ai pourtant dmontr le contraire dans le post prcdent.




> si on a les matires premires et le savoir , et donc les politiques qui  ne savent que faire la politique , les conomistes qui ne connaissent  que l'conomie [...] sont nuisible  la socit.


Sauf que la politique et l'conomie sont dj en soit un savoir. Ceci invalide donc ton raisonnement.





> Tu es vraiment un idiot fini , dsol.


Je laisse les lecteurs de ce sujet seuls juges de qui est l'idiot fini ici.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ton ignorance n'a de limite que ta btise.


Pas la peine d'tre aussi mchant. Mme quand K. Marx dnonait, en son temps, les "_robinsonnades_" (l'expression est de lui) il ne s'agissait que de la base absurde du concept car l'homme n'est pas un animal dconnect des rapports humains.

Mais tu sembles oublier ce (petit) dtail : les socits humaines se sont constitus, depuis la nuit des temps, sur des rapports de dominations, de castes et de classes. Dans ma signature tu remplaces "_informatique_" par "_humanit_" et tu auras la citation exacte de Marx provenant du Manifeste.

Les conomistes procdent de la mme intention que les religieux : endormir le peuple avec des discours fumeux. Car ceux-ci ne sont pas neutres et participent,  95 %,  l'idologie consistant  justifier et  maintenir le systme en place. Et ce n'est pas avec sa tronche de jeune premier que Macron chappera  cette rgle. Toutefois il y a la part maudite des conomistes qui vont,  l'encontre de leur fonction originelle, dnoncer cette idologie "_conomiste_" et montrer  quelle point elle est antagoniste de ce qu'aurait du tre la vraie fonction de l'conomie et de sa gestion : satisfaire les besoin d'un peuple. Bien sr on pense  Marx dans cette dmarche rebelle, mais il y en a eu bien avant lui, dj, au temps des romains il y avait "_Les Gracques_" qui s'opposaient  la monopolisation foncire des nantis de l'poque (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gracques). Ce qui reste d'ailleurs d'actualit, en particulier dans les pays d'Amrique du Sud. Et, avant eux, Aristote, qui dnonait la "_chrmatistique_", dcouplage de la monnaie de l'change (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrmatistique) ce qui n'a fait que croitre et empirer depuis. Donc ces penseurs, pourtant bien anciens, dnonaient des choses qui, outre qu'elles ont empires, finissent par produire des catastrophes tant humaines qu'conomiques (dont le chmage qui se gnralise  toutes les catgories professionnelles).

Et que font les conomistes de notre poque ? Dnoncent-ils ces systmes pernicieux qui conduisent des pans entiers de la population mondiale  la misre ? Que nenni ! Leur seul mot d'ordre dans cette Europe est : engraisser les banquiers, affamer les populations.

Aussi quand tu parles de "_participer_"  cette mascarade des lections fussent-elles municipales je me demande si "_Ton ignorance n'a de limite que ta btise_" comme tu le dis si bien.... pour les autres.

----------


## super_navide

[QUOTE=Neckara;8698828]
Oui, moi, ingnieur informaticien, je suis capable de construire un avion...
Toi je pense que non tu es trop dbile pour a , moi oui avec quelque test , le truc le plus important est le profile d'un aile pour avoir de la portance ......

Oui, mon copain chirurgien a suivi exactement les mmes tudes qu'un mdecin gnraliste. D'ailleurs, moi qui suis ingnieur informaticien, je suis un expert dans tous les domaines de l'informatique et j'en connais tous les langages.
*J'ai jamais dit a , tu comprend vraiment rien ......*

Tu as dit que c'tait une dmonstration, j'ai montr qu'elle ne valait pas grand chose, c'est tout.


Et l'informaticien qui ne sait qu'utiliser un ordinateur ?
Ben tu es con ou quoi , la logique ne sert qu'a programmer les ordinateurs ??? pitoyable...
Et le juge qui ne sait que juger ?

Et le mdecin qui ne sait que prescrire ?
*Un mdecin qui ne sait que prescrire est-il est un mdecin ??? trop dbile tu es*

C'est con, parce qu'ils vont aussi recrer l'conomie et la politique par la mme occasion. D'ailleurs on aura aussi besoin de lois, de juges, et j'en passe.
*A oui forcement c'est une lois absolu de l'univers toutes les civilisations cr de l'conomie des juges et tous a ..... mais tu es trop dou fait une these sur la constitution des civilisations* 


Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas la moindre ide (et ne cherche pas  le savoir) de leur utilit qu'ils n'en ont pas.
*Gnial l'argumentaire , en gros si je vois pas l'utilit de quelque chose , c'est qu'il y a une quand meme , (Manger mon caca je vois pas l'utilit mais il doit y en avoir une ... )*




QUOTE]



Tu es la mauvaise fois incarn .

Tu comprend la phrase Un chirurgien est un medecin
class Medecin  { }
class Chirurgien extends Medecin { }

Si je considre tous les mdecins j'inclus forcement les Chirurgiens car il hrite de Medecin .
Tu comprend a , j'en doute et la est ton problme tu a aucune logique formel , tu sais faire que des vomis de Mot.


On fait je vois bien ce que tu es toi, tu fais partie des jeunes rpublicain.
Il tu viens faire de la propagande .....

----------


## Neckara

> Tu connais rien au droit , il risque d'avoir des procs et il y en as en cours ...


Je connais au moins au minimum le droit pour savoir que s'il y a procs, il y aura une enqute d'ouverte. Enqute dont j'affirme attendre les rsultats dans mon post prcdent.




> L'tat est responsable de la scurit , s'il n'a pas mis de plot il est responsable c'est vident...
> La faute est de n'avoir pas pris les bonnes dcisions ....


Tu confonds ltat avec les personnes le composant. Ltat n'est pas non plus uniquement compos de politiques mais aussi de fonctionnaires plus "technocrates", "administratifs" ou "excutifs".
Tu confonds aussi ltat avec les institutions qui le compose, dont les municipalits par exemple.

Avant de dire que ltat (en tant qu'entit) est responsable, il faut prouver qu'il a commis une faute. Donnes-nous donc la faute pour laquelle tu penses que ltat s'est rendu coupable.

Enfin, si tu connaissais un peu le droit, tu saurais que les actions les plus probables sont :
contre les organisateurs ;contre les institutions publiques ayant autoriss ou de contrle de la manifestation ;contre les institutions publiques de scurit, s'il est montr une faute de leur part.

----------


## super_navide

> Je connais au moins au minimum le droit pour savoir que s'il y a procs, il y aura une enqute d'ouverte. Enqute dont j'affirme attendre les rsultats dans mon post prcdent.
> 
> 
> Tu confonds ltat avec les personnes le composant. Ltat n'est pas non plus uniquement compos de politiques mais aussi de fonctionnaires plus "technocrates", "administratifs" ou "excutifs".
> Tu confonds aussi ltat avec les institutions qui le compose, dont les municipalits par exemple.
> 
> Avant de dire que ltat (en tant qu'entit) est responsable, il faut prouver qu'il a commis une faute. Donnes-nous donc la faute pour laquelle tu penses que ltat s'est rendu coupable.
> 
> Enfin, si tu connaissais un peu le droit, tu saurais que les actions les plus probables sont :
> contre les organisateurs ;contre les institutions publiques ayant autoriss ou de contrle de la manifestation ;contre les institutions publiques de scurit, s'il est montr une faute de leur part.



Tu fais vraiment parties des jeunes rpublicain toi .
De toute faon tu verras les politiques conomistes et personne plein de pognons , leurs jours sont compt...
Il y a des plus en plus de jeunes qui font des tudes qui sont bien plus intelligentes que toi qui pense comme moi.
Reste dans ton ignorance ca vaut mieux pour toi.
Vu ton niveaux intellectuel tu va voir tu va galrer dans le monde dans l'entreprise , tu va tre obliger de faire des courbettes a ton chef et de perde ta dignit et ta conscience, mais c'est pas grave tu en a pas.

----------


## Chauve souris

Petite leon de rhtorique  l'usage des intervenants :

- Il ne faut pas rpondre point par point  un trolleur fou comme Neckara, car il rebondira en en tartinant deux fois plus, c'est la fonction mme des trolleurs et ils sont infatigables. a vide alors la discussion de tout propos constructif, fut-il polmique, car il n'apparait plus que cette enfilade sans fin entre le trolleur et ceux qui se sont laisss prendre dans ses filets.

- pour ne pas laisser, toutefois, les propos du trolleur impunis, il faut alors tablir votre propre propos, critiquant celui du trolleur, mais de faon plus gnrale sans tomber dans une basse polmique.

- Car c'est ce que vous pensez sur le sujet qui a de l'importance et non ce que vous pensez du trolleur.

- Je prcise toutefois que ce n'est pas une raison pour s'enfermer dans les limites troites du sujet pos, surtout s'il a des origines et des implications plus gnrales. Par exemple  ceux qui me reprochent de parler, entre autre, de l'immigration qui n'a plus aucun fondement conomique (comme celle des annes 60 quand il y avait, effectivement, pnurie de main d'oeuvre) c'est bien qu'elle participe, comme le l'ai montr avec le "_regroupement familial_" de Giscard-Chirac  une inscurisation (dj !) de la classe ouvrire fanaise dans ses zones d'habitation.

----------


## Neckara

> Et que font les conomistes de notre poque ? Dnoncent-ils ces systmes pernicieux qui conduisent des pans entiers de la population mondiale  la misre ? Que nenni ! Leur seul mot d'ordre dans cette Europe est : engraisser les banquiers, affamer les populations.


Ce ne sont que des propos haineux ne reposant sur rien d'autre que de ta propre ignorance dogmatique.
Je serais heureux d'en discuter si tu n'avais ne serais-ce qu'un dbut d'argumentaire  nous proposer. En revanche, ce n'est pas la peine si tu te contente de nous balancer un dogme  la figure sans plus de justifications.




> Aussi quand tu parles de "_participer_"  cette mascarade des lections fussent-elles municipales je me demande si "_Ton ignorance n'a de limite que ta btise_" comme tu le dis si bien.... pour les autres.


Il est sr qu'il est bien plus intelligent de ne pas participer et d'ensuite se plaindre qu'on est pas entendu.
De vouloir changer le monde, et de ne faire qu'attendre le grand soir sans mme essayer soit-mme de participer ou d'initier le changement.

Alors certes, pour dire que vous feriez mieux, il a beaucoup de monde, mais quand il s'agit de le faire, plus personne.




> Toi je pense que non tu es trop dbile pour a , moi oui avec quelque test , le truc le plus important est le profile d'un aile pour avoir de la portance ......


Tu n'as pas la moindre ide de la complexit d'un avion. Les ailes ne sont pas facile, mais il reste aussi des questions de poids, d'quilibre, de moteur, de maniabilit, de rsistance et de scurit.
Ce n'est peut-tre pas pour rien qu'il a fallu plusieurs gnrations pour arriver aux avions de nos jours, mme en connaissant la formule de la portance, que tu connais bien sr par cur.




> Ben tu es con ou quoi , la logique ne sert qu'a programmer les ordinateurs ??? pitoyable...


Parce qu'un conomiste ne sait faire que de l'conomie, et un politique que de la politique ?
Tes propos ne sont pas cohrents.




> *Un mdecin qui ne sait que prescrire est-il est un mdecin ??? trop dbile tu es*


Un mdecin a une spcialit. Un mdecin gnraliste aura peu de chance d'tre herboriste, allergologue, chirurgien, psychologue, kinsithrapeute, pharmacien, expert du cur, des poumons, et j'en passe.
Ils ont chacun une spcialit et une formation diffrente. Un mdecin gnraliste aura donc du mal  prparer les mdicaments, d'autant plus s'il doit se fournir dans la nature et faire lui-mme les dosages.




> *A oui forcement c'est une lois absolu de l'univers toutes les civilisations cr de l'conomie des juges et tous a ..... mais tu es trop dou fait une these sur la constitution des civilisations*


A partir du moment o tu vas avoir des changes, tu auras une conomie.
A partir du moment o tu auras une organisation, tu auras une politique. Je te laisses d'ailleurs rechercher ltymologie de "politique".




> *Gnial l'argumentaire , en gros si je vois pas l'utilit de quelque chose , c'est qu'il y a une quand meme , (Manger mon caca je vois pas l'utilit mais il doit y en avoir une ... )*


Il m'est quelque peu difficile de communiquer avec une personne ne comprenant pas les bases mme de la logique.

non (Je ne sais pas l'utilit => il n'y a pas d'utilit) n'implique ni est quivalent  (je ne vois pas l'utilit => il y a une utilit).




> Si je considre tous les mdecins j'inclus forcement les Chirurgiens car il hrite de Medecin .


Sauf que dans ton exemple tu parles "d'un mdecin".
Or, ce n'est pas parce que chirurgien => mdecin et mdecin gnraliste => mdecin que chirurgien => mdecin gnraliste ou mdecin gnraliste => chirurgien.

Ce que tu ne sembles pas comprendre, c'est que de nos jours, dans nos mtiers, on a chacun une spcialisation et on est dpendant d'autres, mme dans notre propre mtier.

----------


## super_navide

> Petite leon de rhtorique  l'usage des intervenants :
> 
> - Il ne faut pas rpondre point par point  un trolleur fou comme Neckara, car il rebondira en en tartinant deux fois plus, c'est la fonction mme des trolleurs et ils sont infatigables. a vide alors la discussion de tout propos constructif, fut-il polmique, car il n'apparait plus que cette enfilade sans fin entre le trolleur et ceux qui se sont laisss prendre dans ses filets.
> 
> - pour ne pas laisser, toutefois, les propos du trolleur impunis, il faut alors tablir votre propre propos, critiquant celui du trolleur, mais de faon plus gnrale sans tomber dans une basse polmique.
> 
> - Car c'est ce que vous pensez sur le sujet qui a de l'importance et non ce que vous pensez du trolleur.
> 
> - Je prcise toutefois que ce n'est pas une raison pour s'enfermer dans les limites troites du sujet pos, surtout s'il a des origines et des implications plus gnrales. Par exemple  ceux qui me reprochent de parler, entre autre, de l'immigration qui n'a plus aucun fondement conomique (comme celle des annes 60 quand il y avait, effectivement, pnurie de main d'oeuvre) c'est bien qu'elle participe, comme le l'ai montr avec le "_regroupement familial_" de Giscard-Chirac  une inscurisation (dj !) de la classe ouvrire fanaise dans ses zones d'habitation.


Oui je suis d'accord , je suis un gros dbile de rpondre  Neckara , dsol ................

----------


## super_navide

Et puis cette socit c'est chacun pour sa gueule et dieux pour tous.

----------


## super_navide

J'ai enfin compris quel genre d'individu est Neckara .
Moi j'adore les 35 heures mme que bientt je vais me mettre a 80% car je prfre avoir du temps pour tre avec ma famille et dvelopper des projet perso comme mon jeux videos et jouer de la musique avec des amis.
Neckara n'a pas de vie social , pas d'amis  d'amoureux ou amoureuse , donc dans sa vie il y a  son pseudo savoir , il est comme tous les gens de droite aigris mal dans sa peau et ne se dfini que par avoir.....
Il est incapable de comprendre qu'on ne veux pas forcement gagner plus d'argent  mais qu'on peut vouloir gagner plus de temps.



Il y a deux socits une socit qui s'affronte :
celle qui  bosse pour gagner toujours plus d'argent, de bien matriel qui veut montrer ce qu'il a.
une socit qui veux travailler pour gagner du temps pour profiter de la vie car eux ils ont une vie social.


La premire vision de la socit est a lorigine de la destruction de notre environnement car produire toujours plus c'est videment consommer plus de ressources et polluer, c'est la vision des gens de droite , des financiers  des gens qui ont beaucoup de patrimoine.

----------


## Neckara

> Et puis cette socit c'est chacun pour sa gueule et dieux pour tous.


Oui, et o, si je suis pas satisfait de ma vie, c'est donc de la faute des autres. O je ne cherche mme pas  comprendre autrui, ses raisons ou son point de vue, car de toute faon, c'est forcment un pourri corrompu, mme si je ne comprend mme pas la moiti de ce qu'il fait.

C'est comme ces informaticiens, ces feignasses, pays  rien foutre. On a toujours des problmes informatiques sur nos postes et en plus ils viennent nous faire chier en nous disant qu'il ne faut pas installer n'importe quoi et nous reprochent d'avoir 20 toolbars dans notre navigateur (moi je les aime bien mes toolbars  ::cry:: ). Et en plus ils voudraient nous enlever les droits administrateurs sur nos machines, pfff.
Ou alors ces dveloppeurs qui nous ont sorti un logiciel compltement bogu, pay  rien foutre je vous dit. Et en plus ils nous demandent qu'on leur donne plus de temps dans les projets pour soit disant "tester".
Ou alors cet administrateur rseau qui n'arrive mme pas  nous donner un accs internet correct, soit disant la "bande passante n'est pas assez large", et bien il a qu' en tlcharger plus !

Non, c'est vrai qu'au sein de notre propre mtier, on a aucun exemple.
C'est facile de critiquer quand on a aucune ide des contraintes et des justifications relatives  chaque dcisions/actions.




> et ne se dfini que par avoir.....


Les membres de ce forum le savent trs bien... c'est plutt tout le contraire  ::aie:: .




> Il est incapable de comprendre qu'on ne veux pas forcement gagner plus d'argent  mais qu'on peut vouloir gagner plus de temps.


O ai-je dit que vous vouliez "gagner plus" ?  ::koi:: .

----------


## macslan

quand je vois comment a se passe sur les forums ici ou ailleurs, j'aimerai bien qu'il y a quelqu'un comme le speaker du parlement de la Grande-Bretagne

----------


## LSMetag

> Ben oui, le peuple n'est qu'un tas de nigauds qui ne mrite que d'tre dirig par le "_despotisme clair_". Admettons ! Mais ces despotes montrent tous les jours leur incapacit professionnelle dans tous les domaines. 
> 
> Juste un exemple pour l'attentat de Nice et autres prvisibles quand il y a des rassemblements populaires : on dispose des plots en btons (ils existent il n'y a qu' demander  l'Equipement) sur les voies desservant la zone  protger. Un char d'assaut, je ne sais pas, mais c'est sr qu'un camion ne passera pas. On peut citer plein d'autres exemples comme a. Pour en arriver  la conclusion que nos "_despotes clairs_" sont d'une incomptence crasse  soit s'en foutent compltement de ce qui peu arriver  la population, soit les deux. Malek Boutih, qu'on peut difficilement accuser d'tre un suppt du FN, disait qu' la dernire runion du PS  laquelle il avait assist il avait t plus discut de Macron que du terrorisme.
> 
> Ces gens vivent dans leur petit monde comme la fodalit franaise avant la rvolution : ils se foutent de tout ce qui n'est pas leur microcosme, les gens peuvent crever, ils n'auront droit qu'au petit discours habituel de circonstance et ils ne vireront nullement un Cazeneuve qui a fait la preuve de son incomptence.
> 
> Mais le pire c'est que le peuple accepte tout cela et continuera, encore et toujours,  veauter pour les mme comme il le fait depuis 40 ans. Ils ont t des dizaine de milliers  manifester contre le mariage homo, mais je n'ai pas le souvenir d'une seule manif contre le terrorisme islamique et son terreau de dveloppement : cette immigration absurde de gens qui ne nous aiment pas (euphmisme) et auxquels, de plus, on n'a rien  proposer.
> 
> Donc tu as, finalement, raison sur le premier point : le peuple franais est bien un tas de nigauds, je diverge juste sur le second point : ses despotes ne sont nullement clairs car ils sont l'image aristocratique de ce peuple crtin. Ce qui remet au got du jour une question fondamentale de K. Marx "_Le proltariat sera la classe de la conscience ou il ne sera rien_". Force est de constater qu'il est rien.


Le peuple est capable d'lire Donald TRUMP, HITLER, BERLUSCONI, le dictateur Turc,... Il ragit de manire quasi-exclusivement  motionnelle, sans rflchir et prendre de la hauteur. Il faut des responsables, toujours. Des ingnieurs, mdecins ou autres gens du peuple pourraient gouverner (c'est dj le cas pour certains). Un gouvernement a aussi des "vrais gens" (genre il y a eu Roselyne BACHELOT  la sant, Pharmacienne de profession). Mais je doute qu'un travailleur a la chane et autre personne manquant de culture ou de sang-froid le puisse.

Le peuple qui gouverne c'est le communisme. Pour l'instant je n'ai pas vu un seul regime dmocratique. Juste des mesures simplistes et brutales contre toute opposition et l'arme.

Tu sais qui organise des feux d'artifices ? La municipalit ! Bref Estrosy (qui n'tait pas aux runions, et ses collgues). Bref ceux qui surveillent et mettent les plots, c'est la mairie et la police municipale/gendarmerie. Comme partout il y avait quelques effectifs de la police nationale (de la rgion sud). Mais il faut garder en tte que le nombre de policiers n'est pas infini, et qu'actuellement ils sont dj en surmenage. Et les manifs inutiles genre "loi travail" les cartent pour grer le terrorisme.

C'est donc la madame qui regardait les cameras qui n'a pas remarqu les va et viens du camion. Le camion a defonc le barrage et a t arrt 1 minute plus tard par la police nationale, poste ailleurs.
Le terroriste n'tait connu que pour battre sa femme, qui venait de divorcer. Il avait 3 enfants il me semble, un emploi, buvait de l'alcool, mangeait du porc, faisant des parties fines bisexuelles,... Pas vraiment le profil d'un islamiste a premire vue. Radicalis rapidement apparemment parce qu'il voulait se racheter auprs d'Allah (il a laiss une lettre a son pre (a l'etranger)

Il n'y a pas assez de policiers pour surveiller la moindre petite manif dans tous les patelins de France. Et Estrozy disait que sa ville tait scurise. Il a tap sur le gouvernement quelques minutes apres les attentats car il a la trouille (il veut se dfausser et voudrait que les victimes ne portent pas plainte contre la municipalit de Nice.

Dsol, pas rveill sur l'intervention ci-dessous.



```
Un char d'assaut. Et on aurait su le bon endroit ou le mettre ? Il peut faire quelque chose dans une foule ? Est-il assez ractif quand il ne connait pas sa cible ? Un peu de bon sens !
```

----------


## RyzenOC

> Il n'y a pas assez de policiers pour surveiller la moindre petite manif dans tous les patelins de France.


C'est tous simplement impossible. Il faudrait 1 milicien/rue minimum et espionner tous le monde dans le cyber-monde, ce qui est impossible, mme la NSA est trs loin de pouvoir espionner tous le monde, ils ont des algorithmes qui cible les gens.

Dans le futur ou pourrais imaginer des robots gardien (des dalek patrouillant dans la rue) arm de teaser et des camras de surveillance connect (avec reconnaissance faciale et dtection de gestes suspect), mais es ce monde que nous voulons ? tre surveill H24 ?

Ce qui me choc le plus c'est la facilit qu'ont les terroristes  ce procurer des armes (des vrai, pas le fusil de chasse du grand pre).

----------


## Zirak

> Un char d'assaut. Et on aurait su le bon endroit ou le mettre ? Il peut faire quelque chose dans une foule ? Est-il assez ractif quand il ne connait pas sa cible ? Un peu de bon sens !


Il faut bien se rveiller avant de poster un message agac ds le matin, il disait qu'il ne savait pas si ces plots en bton pouvait arrter un char d'assaut, mais un camion de ce gabarit l oui, pas qu'il aurait fallu un char d'assaut pour empcher l'attentat...  ::mouarf:: 






> mais es ce monde que nous voulons ? tre surveill H24 ?


Y'a dj des camras partout  Nice, pour ce que cela a chang...  ::lol:: 


En fvrier 2015, Nice ftait (sur le site officiel de la ville), sa millime camra de surveillance installe.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Y'a dj des camras partout  Nice, pour ce que cela a chang... 
> En fvrier 2015, Nice ftait (sur le site officiel de la ville), sa millime camra de surveillance installe.



Ce sont des camra "passive", elle sont juste la pour faire jolie, y'a mme pas de flic qui les regardes toute. Mois je parle de camra plus sophistiqu qui serait capable de dtecter des actes suspect et de prvenir la police par exemple ou bien de dtecter un individu (par reconnaissance faciale) suspect et dj fich/suspect par la police.

La sncf travail justement sur ces camras, dans l'exemple que javais vue, un individus tournant en rond et dgageant beaucoup de chaleur est louche par exemple.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce sont des camra "passive", elle sont juste la pour faire jolie, y'a mme pas de flic qui les regardes toute. Mois je parle de camra plus sophistiqu qui serait capable de dtecter des actes suspect et de prvenir la police par exemple ou bien de dtecter un individu (par reconnaissance faciale) suspect et dj fich/suspect par la police.


Ou pas.

Alors dj quand on voit le centre de surveillance, ce n'est pas si passif que cela, surtout qu'ils s'en servent pour mettre des contraventions  distances :

https://www.nice.fr/fr/nice-en-image...type=galleries


L o je suis d'accord, et c'est bien pour cela que c'est inutile de mettre des camras partout dans toutes les villes, c'est que cela ne sert  rien d'avoir 3000 camras si tu n'as que 15 personnes pour surveiller.


Des camras capables de reconnaitre des comportements suspects je ne sais pas si c'est pour tout de suite, en revanche mme si on se rapproche niveau reconnaissance faciale, il faudra que cela soit coupl avec une base de donnes des personnes activement recherche ou fiche "S", pas sur toutes les personnes fiches, sinon la moiti de la population va se faire contrler tous les 4 matins... ^^

----------


## LSMetag

> Il faut bien se rveiller avant de poster un message agac ds le matin, il disait qu'il ne savait pas si ces plots en bton pouvait arrter un char d'assaut, mais un camion de ce gabarit l oui, pas qu'il aurait fallu un char d'assaut pour empcher l'attentat... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'a dj des camras partout  Nice, pour ce que cela a chang... 
> 
> 
> En fvrier 2015, Nice ftait (sur le site officiel de la ville), sa millime camra de surveillance installe.


Et oui, mauvais rveil. Mais tu sais je ne serais pas tonn, vu que Gainot a propos aux policiers de tirer au lance-roquettes  ::lol:: . Je pense que seule la vido-surveillance aurait pu dceler le comportement "bizarre" du camion, et qu'il y ait ensuite un contrle. Comme tu dis, des camras partout ne suffisent pas forcment. Peut-tre des camras  rayons X, pour dtecter les porteurs d'armes.

----------


## Neckara

> Dans le futur ou pourrais imaginer des robots gardien (des dalek patrouillant dans la rue) arm de teaser


Dj qu'on se plaint des violence policires, si en plus on met des robots qui crient "exterminate ! exterminate !" et teasent  tout bout de champ...
Puis bon, si c'est pour qu'ils se fassent dgrad par un immigr arm de son tournevis... par sr que a en vaille la peine.

----------


## Zirak

> Puis bon, si c'est pour qu'ils se fassent dgrad par un *immigr* arm de son tournevis...


Attention, tu te chauve-sourise !  ::aie::

----------


## super_navide

De toute faon l'avenir de l'humanit c'est deus ex machina.
L'humain est stupide et idiot ses motions le rend incapable de prendre de bonne dcision donc la meilleur solution est une intelligence artificiel pour remplacer les politiques , conomiste etc ...
De toute faon elle viendra , le problme est de savoir quand ???

----------


## Zirak

> De toute faon l'avenir de l'humanit c'est deus ex machina.
> L'humain est stupide et idiot ses motions le rend incapable de prendre de bonne dcision donc la meilleur solution est une intelligence artificiel pour remplacer les politiques , conomiste etc ...
> De toute faon elle viendra , le problme est de savoir quand ???


"De toute faon l'avenir de l'humanit c'est deus ex machina."
"la meilleur solution est une intelligence artificiel"

Pour toi, deus ex machina c'est l'intelligence artificielle ? 

Tu sais que cela ne veut rien dire ?

Cela signifie quoi pour toi "deus ex machina" ? "le dieu dans la machine" ?


Ce n'est pas une expression qui se traduit mot  mot, et elle n'a rien  voir avec l'IA ou les robots, en gnral, on l'emploi quand un vnement ou un personnage non prvisible, vient rsoudre une situation / un problme, que les concerns n'auraient pas pu rsoudre sans cette "intervention divine".

Donc dans ce que tu racontes, pour qu'il y ai deus ex machina, il faudrait que l'tre humain soit dans l'impossibilit de rsoudre ce problme (ce qui est dj faux en soit), et qu'un IA sortie d'on ne sait o (extraterrestre ?), vienne nous apporter la solution.

Si c'est l'humain qui fabrique cette IA, il n'y a pas deus ex machina, puisque cela serait son but  cette IA, elle ne serait donc pas "inattendue".

----------


## Invit

> De toute faon l'avenir de l'humanit c'est deus ex machina.
> L'humain est stupide et idiot ses motions le rend incapable de prendre de bonne dcision donc la meilleur solution est une intelligence artificiel pour remplacer les politiques , conomiste etc ...
> De toute faon elle viendra , le problme est de savoir quand ???


La stupidit et l'idiotie sont des concepts subjectifs propes  l'homme. Dire que l'humain est stupide et idiot n'a pas de sens. L'tre humain n'est ni stupide, ni intelligent en soi.
Si une intelligence est artificielle, elle sera forcment cre par l'homme, donc il n'y a pas de raison qu'lle soit meilleure que lui. Elle peut tre plus performante, mais pas meilleure. Elle sera tout aussi imparfaite.
 moins d'lire Dieu aux prochaines lections, faudra s'en contenter. L'tre humain continuera d'tre humain. Ou bien on est dmocrate, ou bien on ne l'est pas. Mais on ne peut pas dire aux gens "bon, vous votez comme des cons alors une fois qu'on est lus, on prend les dcisions qui nous chantent, c'est pour votre bien" (surtout quand tout le monde sait que c'est de la fumisterie).a ou une dictature, o est la diffrence au final ?

----------


## super_navide

> "De toute faon l'avenir de l'humanit c'est deus ex machina."
> "la meilleur solution est une intelligence artificiel"
> 
> Pour toi, deus ex machina c'est l'intelligence artificielle ? 
> 
> Tu sais que cela ne veut rien dire ?
> 
> Cela signifie quoi pour toi "deus ex machina" ? "le dieu dans la machine" ?
> 
> ...


On peut partir du concept suivant d'ou nous viennent toutes nos ide ??.
Dieu peut trs bien  travers un humain concevoir un programme qui le dpasse , l'humain est juste comme une radio il capte l'information et la retransmet.

----------


## lulu7

Faudrais surtout donner plus de pouvoir aux flic.
J'ai vcu  Grenoble, la racaille la bas vivait en totale libert ! limite les flics s'enfuyait en courant devant eux.

Les flic devrait avoir le droit de tirer sur ces voyous si il s'enfuit, ce ne sont que dchets de toute faon personne ne les pleurera.

Et puis la France et l'Allemagne tous content d'aceuillir les rfugis en payent aujourd'hui le prix. C'est bien beau de vouloir acceuillir la misere du monde, mais en faisant cela on aceuille aussi la criminalit, des syriens qui viol des jeunes allemandes ou les tuent avec une machette.

----------


## Zirak

> On peut partir du concept suivant d'ou nous viennent toutes nos ide ??.
> Dieu peut trs bien  travers un humain concevoir un programme qui le dpasse , l'humain est juste comme une radio il capte l'information et la retransmet.


Oui, et Dieu pourrait trs bien me transfrer 2 ou 3 milliards d'euros sur mon compte en banque mais il est trop occup...


La politique, c'est dj assez compliqu comme a, merci de garder vos croyances religieuses et ce qui pourrait arriver si Dieu se sortait un peu les doigts du *$ pour vos repas de famille, histoire qu'on essai de rester sur du concret.

Tu peux croire  ce que tu veux, mais vu que je doute que cela soit le cas de tout le monde ici, on va viter de venir mler Dieu  tout a.  ::aie::

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> Des camras capables de reconnaitre des comportements suspects je ne sais pas si c'est pour tout de suite, en revanche mme si on se rapproche niveau reconnaissance faciale, *il faudra que cela soit coupl avec une base de donnes* des personnes activement recherche ou fiche "S", pas sur toutes les personnes fiches, sinon la moiti de la population va se faire contrler tous les 4 matins... ^^


On a dj quelques soucis historiques avec les bases de donnes en France:

Pour la CNIL, 18% des Franais sont  suspects  | BUG BROTHER

----------


## super_navide

> Oui, et Dieu pourrait trs bien me transfrer 2 ou 3 milliards d'euros sur mon compte en banque mais il est trop occup...
> 
> 
> La politique, c'est dj assez compliqu comme a, merci de garder vos croyances religieuses et ce qui pourrait arriver si Dieu se sortait un peu les doigts du *$ pour vos repas de famille, histoire qu'on essai de rester sur du concret.
> 
> Tu peux croire  ce que tu veux, mais vu que je doute que cela soit le cas de tout le monde ici, on va viter de venir mler Dieu  tout a.


Dj un peut d'explication Dieux et religion c'est pas la mme chose.
Dieux = un tre qui nous dpasse , donc a pourrait tre des extraterrestres par exemple.
De plus ce sont les faibles qui disent  ben c la merde sur terre donc dieux existe pas ...
La logique comme peut de gens sur ce forum compte au moins 3 de valeurs de vrit Vrai Faux et je sais pas.
Existe(Dieux) = Je sais pas
On peut aussi construire une nouvelle table de vrit

Vrai et ? = ?
Faux et ? =Faux
? et ? = ?
L'opration est toujours commutative.
Vrai ou ? = Vrai
Faux ou ? = ?
? ou ? = Faux

Aprs il y a les quantificateurs Existe et Tous , aprs il y a l'ensemble de quantification.
L'ensemble de quantification universel est les arbres dont chaque noeud  un nom.
exemple  A[Y B[O M]]
ensuite on peut crer des schmas de donne pour structurer et dcrire les donne de faon prcise , par exemple modlisons les nombres entier positif :
N = {} 
N = { N }
l'arbre N[N[N]] vrifie ce schma.

maintenant crons un mcanisme de calcul simple en utilisant uniquement l'unification
add(N[N : o],N:u) = N[add(o,u)]
add(N,N:u)=u
aprs on peut facilement montrer que Tous N:o N:y => add(o,y)=add(y,o) par induction.
et tous les algorithme sont modlisable par avec a cool non !!!!

Donc voil la vrai logique le reste c'est de la masturbation de politicien d'conomiste ou autre/

----------


## halaster08

Histoire de revenir sur le sujet de la news:



> [B][SIZE=4]
> Toutefois, la loi travail na pas fini de faire parler delle. Des snateurs LR (Les Rpublicains) ont annonc la saisie du Conseil constitutionnel. Ils estiment notamment que lun des articles de la loi relative au travail,  la modernisation du dialogue social et  la scurisation des parcours professionnels  porte atteinte aux principes d'entreprendre  pour les franchiss. 
> 
> Il sagit en particulier de larticle 64 qui institue la mise en place, par accord, dune instance de dialogue social place auprs du franchiseur dans les rseaux de franchise de plus de 300 salaris.


Donc plutt que de faire leur boulot et de proposer des modifications sur ce point qui leur parait anticonstitutionnel ds le dbut, les snateurs ont prfrs recrire totalement le texte en le "droitisant" a fond au premier passage au Snat, puis le gouvernement leur a dit non et a remis le texte comme avant, au deuxime passage ils ont rien fait, et maintenant ils saisissent le conseil constitutionnel.
Y a que moi qui ait l'impression de voir une bataille de cour de rcr?

Franchement a quoi il sert le Snat, a part faire perdre du temps (et couter beaucoup d'argent au passage).
Y a-t-il un parti politique en France qui aura le courage de rformer ce genre d'institution dsuette?

----------


## macslan

> Histoire de revenir sur le sujet de la news:
> 
> 
> Donc plutt que de faire leur boulot et de proposer des modifications sur ce point qui leur parait anticonstitutionnel ds le dbut, les snateurs ont prfrs recrire totalement le texte en le "droitisant" a fond au premier passage au Snat, puis le gouvernement leur a dit non et a remis le texte comme avant, au deuxime passage ils ont rien fait, et maintenant ils saisissent le conseil constitutionnel.
> Y a que moi qui ait l'impression de voir une bataille de cour de rcr?
> 
> Franchement a quoi il sert le Snat, a part faire perdre du temps (et couter beaucoup d'argent au passage).
> Y a-t-il un parti politique en France qui aura le courage de rformer ce genre d'institution dsuette?


il me semble que c'est un peu partout le cas une chambre vote puis l'autre ?

----------


## super_navide

J'adore le manque de vision de ce forums, l'humain est gocentrique a petite intelligence lui donne l'impression d'tre exceptionnel dans cette univers.
90% des gens ne savent pas rflchir ni penser correctement , il suffit de regarder les ravages de la religions , de voir l'tat de notre plante.
L'homme rempli dorgueil , quand je vois mes enfants je me dit que les adultes ne sont pas mieux, nous somme encore des enfants et on a besoin d'un pre.
Mais dans quelque anne tous va changer je pense ....

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Existe(Dieux) = Je sais pas


Moi, je sais : *Existe pas*, car si il existait, a fait longtemps qu'il t'aurais foutu une magistrale baffe pour toutes les sottises que tu dbites sur ce fil.

----------


## Neckara

Qu'il existe ou non, nous n'avons pas besoin de poser l'hypothse de son existence pour expliquer le monde (principe du rasoir d'Ockham + thire de Russell).

Donc inutile de l'voquer ici.

----------


## super_navide

> Qu'il existe ou non, nous n'avons pas besoin de poser l'hypothse de son existence pour expliquer le monde (principe du rasoir d'Ockham + thire de Russell).
> 
> Donc inutile de l'voquer ici.


Ben si videment , deux question fondamental y a t'il une intelligence derrire tous a si oui  comprendre d'ou elle vient sinon c'est koi ce bordel ?.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ben si videment , deux question fondamental y a t'il une intelligence derrire tous a si oui comprendre d'ou elle vient sinon c'est koi ce bordel ?.


Daprs l'imminent chercheur giorgio tsoukalos, les dieux serait des extra-extraterrestre, CQFD.
Remarquer, sa rpond facilement  toute nos interrogation : L'origine des religions, dieu, les pyramides, les nazi, les tat Unis, la peste, la fin des dinosaure, giorgio tsoukalos nous explique tous.

Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai vue toute les saisons de Alien Thory  ::aie::

----------


## super_navide

> Daprs l'imminent chercheur giorgio tsoukalos, les dieux serait des extra-extraterrestre, CQFD.


On est forcement seul dans l'univers , l'go dmesur de l'homme a encore frap

----------


## LSMetag

> Faudrais surtout donner plus de pouvoir aux flic.
> J'ai vcu  Grenoble, la racaille la bas vivait en totale libert ! limite les flics s'enfuyait en courant devant eux.
> 
> Les flic devrait avoir le droit de tirer sur ces voyous si il s'enfuit, ce ne sont que dchets de toute faon personne ne les pleurera.
> 
> Et puis la France et l'Allemagne tous content d'aceuillir les rfugis en payent aujourd'hui le prix. C'est bien beau de vouloir acceuillir la misere du monde, mais en faisant cela on aceuille aussi la criminalit, des syriens qui viol des jeunes allemandes ou les tuent avec une machette.


Les dchets ne se trouvent pas forcment o l'on pense...

----------


## super_navide

> Moi, je sais : *Existe pas*, car si il existait, a fait longtemps qu'il t'aurais foutu une magistrale baffe pour toutes les sottises que tu dbites sur ce fil.


Oui c'est vrai dieux a que a  faire , je sais que je suis important mais quand mme tu me flate merci , je suis peut-tre le messi JESUS 2 le retour de la vengeance du fils de dieux




> Daprs l'imminent chercheur giorgio tsoukalos, les dieux serait des extra-extraterrestre, CQFD.
> Remarquer, sa rpond facilement  toute nos interrogation : L'origine des religions, dieu, les pyramides, les nazi, les tat Unis, la peste, la fin des dinosaure, giorgio tsoukalos nous explique tous.
> 
> Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai vue toute les saisons de Alien Thory


Regarde le machu picchu et pose toi des questions ???

J'adore cette espace de libert ou tous le monde s'exprime , on peut en tre fier de a.
En plus il y a tant de respect entre nous.
Je vous aime tous mme toi Neckara  avec tes ides de merde et ta mauvaise fois, all on continu.

----------


## LSMetag

Moi je m'en fous mais je suis de ceux qui disent "on ne sait pas".

Scientifiquement, normment de choses s'expliquent. Aprs, je trouve quand mme notre monde super bien fait. Une chane alimentaire permettant la survie de toute espce, la prsence de plantes pour la photosynthse, le principe du mle et de la femelle qui se compltent et assurent la reproduction, le fonctionnement logique des organismes (nous les humains,  part le coeur, la plupart des composants de notre corps sont en double), le fait qu'on rejette le carbone qui va nourrir les plantes qui vont  nouveau nous nourrir en oxygne, le fait qu'il y ait un Soleil pour permettre  notre espce de ne pas mourir de froid, aux plantes de pousser, d'avoir de l'eau, des saisons,...

Tout a est un cycle tellement bien fait. Il s'explique scientifiquement, mais on dirait qu'il y a un architecte derrire tellement c'est bien fichu.

----------


## RyzenOC

> On est forcement seul dans l'univers , l'go dmesur de l'homme a encore frap


Les mathmatiques nous ramne vers le droit chemin.
Le Paradoxe de Fermi nous dmontre que y'a forcment de la vie ailleurs et elle est peut tre plus proche qu'on ne le pense (bactries sur Mars ou sur Europe ?)




> Regarde le machu picchu et pose toi des questions ???


Avec des esclaves on peut tous faire.

----------


## Neckara

> On est forcement seul dans l'univers , l'go dmesur de l'homme a encore frap


On a pas besoin de poser l'existence d'une vie extraterrestre. Vie qui, si elle existait, serait probablement diffrente de ce qu'on a l'habitude de voir sur Terre et pourrait tre des micro-organismes voir un nouveau type d'organisme inconcevable pour nous humains.

Quand bien mme une telle vie "suprieure"/"avance" existerait, elle serait tellement loin qu'il est inutile pour le moment de poser l'hypothse de leur existence. De plus, aucune preuve ne permet d'affirmer leur existence (charge de la preuve).




> Regarde le machu picchu et pose toi des questions ???


Et quelles questions devrait-on nous poser ?




> Tout a est un cycle tellement bien fait. Il s'explique scientifiquement, mais on dirait qu'il y a un architecte derrire tellement c'est bien fichu.


C'est trs loin d'tre "bien fichu".  ::aie:: .

Notre cerveau est, par exemple, bien mal fichu avec tous ses biais et notre corps est loin d'tre optimal avec quelques erreurs de conceptions  ::aie:: .
Mais le plus bel argument reste bien l'ornithorynque,  moins d'un architecte bien bourr, je vois pas trop  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## super_navide

> Les mathmatiques nous ramne vers le droit chemin.
> Le Paradoxe de Fermi nous dmontre que y'a forcment de la vie ailleurs et elle est peut tre plus proche qu'on ne le pense (bactries sur Mars ou sur Europe ?)
> 
> 
> 
> Avec des esclaves on peut tous faire.


Soulever des bloques de pierres qui font des tonnes en haut d'une montagne  , encore pour les pyramides admtons.




> On a pas besoin de poser l'existence d'une vie extraterrestre. Vie qui, si elle existait, serait probablement diffrente de ce qu'on a l'habitude de voir sur Terre et pourrait tre des micro-organismes voir un nouveau type d'organisme inconcevable pour nous humains.
> 
> Quand bien mme une telle vie "suprieure"/"avance" existerait, elle serait tellement loin qu'il est inutile pour le moment de poser l'hypothse de leur existence. De plus, aucune preuve ne permet d'affirmer leur existence (charge de la preuve).
> 
> 
> Et quelles questions devrait-on nous poser ?
> 
> 
> C'est trs loin d'tre "bien fichu". .
> ...



Encore un exemple de ta btise mais c'est normal , http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sci...s_1754360.html



Un type de moteur qui reprsente l'avenir de l'humanit mais normal que tu connaisses pas ..
http://www.rtl.fr/actu/sciences-envi...urs-7777301156

----------


## Neckara

> Soulever des bloques de pierres qui font des tonnes en haut d'une montagne  , encore pour les pyramides admtons.


Je pense qu'il est plus facile d'envisager des esclaves, des cordes et des rondins (je ne suis mme pas all recherch la mthode avance par les archologues), qu'une civilisation extra-terrestre aux outils biodgradables, n'ayant laiss aucune traces dans les crits.




> Encore un exemple de ta btise mais c'est normal , http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/sci...s_1754360.html


Donc en rsum, il y a un truc que les scientifiques ne savent pas encore expliqu et les amateurs d'OVNI s'en extasient... wah, je suis trop bte en effet.
Bon, ce n'est pas comme s'il tait dit que les scientifiques jugeaient peu probable que ce soit luvre d'une vie extra-terrestre...




> Un type de moteur qui reprsente l'avenir de l'humanit mais normal que tu connaisses pas ..
> http://www.rtl.fr/actu/sciences-envi...urs-7777301156


Oui, ce n'est pas comme si les mdias faisaient un peu de sensationnalisme et s'avanaient parfois un peu vite sur le domaine de la recherche.

Distance Terre-Mars minimale, je lis 0,372719 UA.
Pour 39 jours, on peut dire une vitesse moyenne de 3,5 UA / ans.

Je lis aussi "Une anne-lumire vaut donc approximativement 63 241 units astronomiques." ( https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit%C3%A9_astronomique ).
Donc une anne lumire en... 18 000 annes.

Je lis que la plus proche toile est  plus de 4,22 annes lumires. La Galaxie d'Andromde est  2.55 millions d'annes lumires. Le diamtre de l'univers *observable* 82 milliards d'annes lumires.

----------


## super_navide

> Je pense qu'il est plus facile d'envisager des esclaves, des cordes et des rondins (je ne suis mme pas all recherch la mthode avance par les archologues), qu'une civilisation extra-terrestre aux outils biodgradables, n'ayant laiss aucune traces dans les crits.


Oui c'est cela des bloques de plusieurs tonne positionner les uns sur les autres  plus de 1000 mtres d'altitude sans jours entre eux comme s'il avait t coup au laser .....
Oui c'est vrai ce sont des esclaves qui ont fais ca avec des rondins de bois des et des pioches et tous a ...

----------


## halaster08

> Soulever des bloques de pierres qui font des tonnes en haut d'une montagne  , encore pour les pyramides admtons.


De toute faon tout le monde sait bien que les pyramides sont les pistes d'attrissage des vaisseaux Goa'Uld, je l'ai vu dans un super documentaire "StarGate".
Je suis sur que le machu picchu c'est pareil.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui c'est cela des bloques de plusieurs tonne positionner les uns sur les autres  plus de 1000 mtres d'altitude sans jours entre eux comme s'il avait t coup au laser .....
> Oui c'est vrai ce sont des esclaves qui ont fais ca avec des rondins de bois des et des pioches et tous a ...


 ::ptdr::  toi tu as du cout notre cher Mr. Grimault, dommage qu'il ai t dbunk de tous les cts.

Tu oublies dj plusieurs choses :
soulever une pierre, on sait faire ;la mentalit de l'poque n'est pas la mme, les finitions peuvent tre assez prcises ;le poids de pierres va avoir tendance  "tasser" tout a ;le temps et l'rosion pour certaines parties.

Mais bon, si tu prends le temps de faire un minimum de recherches tu pourras voir tous les arguments de ce type se faire dmonter les uns aprs les autres.

----------


## super_navide

> toi tu as du cout notre cher Mr. Grimault, dommage qu'il ai t dbunk de tous les cts.
> 
> Tu oublies dj plusieurs choses :
> soulever une pierre, on sait faire ;la mentalit de l'poque n'est pas la mme, les finitions peuvent tre assez prcises ;le poids de pierres va avoir tendance  "tasser" tout a ;le temps et l'rosion pour certaines parties.
> 
> Mais bon, si tu prends le temps de faire un minimum de recherches tu pourras voir tous les arguments de ce type se faire dmonter les uns aprs les autres.


Oui aujourd'hui on sait porter des trs grosse pierre mais  l'poque ?? j'en doute
J'ai pote spcialiste justement dans la dcoupe au laser , je sais que tu spcialiste en tout toi dj et c'est lui qui m'en parl.




> De toute faon tout le monde sait bien que les pyramides sont les pistes d'attrissage des vaisseaux Goa'Uld, je l'ai vu dans un super documentaire "StarGate".
> Je suis sur que le machu picchu c'est pareil.


Moi je dis des bloques de pierre de plusieurs tonnes transport  plus de 1000 mtre d'altitude c'est bizarre .....




> Donc en rsum, il y a un truc que les scientifiques ne savent pas encore expliqu et les amateurs d'OVNI s'en extasient... wah, je suis trop bte en effet.
> Bon, ce n'est pas comme s'il tait dit que les scientifiques jugeaient peu probable que ce soit luvre d'une vie extra-terrestre...
> 
> 
> Oui, ce n'est pas comme si les mdias faisaient un peu de sensationnalisme et s'avanaient parfois un peu vite sur le domaine de la recherche.
> 
> Distance Terre-Mars minimale, je lis 0,372719 UA.
> Pour 39 jours, on peut dire une vitesse moyenne de 3,5 UA / ans.
> 
> ...


Donc pas de conqute spatial , la conqute spatial est aussi une solution de dveloppement conomique sans prcdent , mais comme nos politiques conomiste  sont centr sur eux mme on reste sur notre petite plante.
Imagin construire des vaisseaux spatiaux pour aller  la conqute de l'univers c'est le dfis majeur de l'humanit.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui aujourd'hui on sait porter des trs grosse pierre mais  l'poque ?? j'en doute


Avec les 35h, nos ouvriers chtifs, les droits de l'homme, du travail, les rgles de scurit au travail, ouais, a serait un peu plus dur en effet.

Puis bon, ils ne connaissaient ni cordes, ni poulies, ni contre-poids.




> J'ai pote spcialiste justement dans la dcoupe au laser , je sais que tu spcialiste en tout toi dj et c'est lui qui m'en parl.


Oui, ton pote est justement spcialiste en "laser-anciennes civilisations".

Comme un ingnieur du btiment est tout  fait expert dans les constructions des anciennes civilisations, un fabriquant de fusil, expert en fabrication d'arcs et un fabriquant de tank, expert en fabrication de chars gyptiens.




> Imagin construire des vaisseaux spatiaux pour aller  la conqute de l'univers c'est le dfis majeur de l'humanit.


Oui, tu nous dis comment dpasser la vitesse de la lumire et tu passes prendre ton prix Nobel au passage ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> J'ai enfin compris quel genre d'individu est Neckara .
> Moi j'adore les 35 heures mme que bientt je vais me mettre a 80% car je prfre avoir du temps pour tre avec ma famille et dvelopper des projet perso comme mon jeux videos et jouer de la musique avec des amis.
> Neckara n'a pas de vie social , pas d'amis  d'amoureux ou amoureuse , donc dans sa vie il y a  son pseudo savoir , il est comme tous les gens de droite aigris mal dans sa peau et ne se dfini que par avoir.....
> Il est incapable de comprendre qu'on ne veux pas forcement gagner plus d'argent  mais qu'on peut vouloir gagner plus de temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a deux socits une socit qui s'affronte :
> celle qui  bosse pour gagner toujours plus d'argent, de bien matriel qui veut montrer ce qu'il a.
> ...


a me rappelle quand j'tais au RMI, puisque inembauchable  plus de 40 ans et mme en ayant signal  l'ANPE, lors de mon inscription, que je ne me cantonnais pas dans mon dernier job, l'informatique et que je pouvais travailler dans d'autres domaines. Donc  des braves gens qui me demandais ce que je faisais dans la vie,  ma rponse ils avaient une tronche comme si j'avais chopp je ne sais quel cancer fatal. Pour pas qu'ils s'inquitent je leur disais que,  part ma trsorerie qui tait ric-rac cela avait beaucoup d'aspects positifs au niveau du temps libre. Mais, une autre fois, ce fut un notaire qui me dit que j'avais une chance prodigieuse d'avoir tout ce temps libre. Du coup je temprais un poil ses propos en rappelant le ric-racisme (amusant cette construction nologique) de ma trsorerie. En fait ce brave homme, tout comme beaucoup de mdecins, ingnieurs et mme informaticiens, devait gagner confortablement des sous mais n'avais pas de temps libre pour lui.

C'est pourquoi une vraie socit base sur la libert, l'galit et la fraternit (vous savez : ces trucs qu'ils ne veulent plus rien dire et qu'on voit inscrits sur de vieux monuments) devrait se proccuper de partager le travail afin qu'il n'y ait plus de chmeurs chroniques et de travailleurs qui n'ont pas une minute  eux.

----------


## super_navide

Pour en revenir , a la loi travail.
Ce qui me rvolte ce sont les diffrences de salaire qu'il peut y avoir entre les politiques joueurs de foot rentier et autre ... et les gens qui produisent vraiment de la richesse.
Et la bonne excuse il faut des investisseurs pour crer de la richesse.
Le rsultat de ne pas payer assez les ingnieurs est les gens qui cr vraiment de la richesse n'ont plus de motivation, il se contente de faire le boulot d'avoir la scurit de l'emploi et voil.
Pourquoi sembter a innover quand ce sera l'investisseur qui rcuprera la plupart des bnfices.
La seul rponse est travail plus si tu veux gagner plus.

Tant qu'il y aura des rentiers des grands patrons qui s'en mettent plein poche pour pas grand chose l'conomie stagnera.

----------


## super_navide

> a me rappelle quand j'tais au RMI, puisque inembauchable  plus de 40 ans et mme en ayant signal  l'ANPE, lors de mon inscription, que je ne me cantonnais pas dans mon dernier job, l'informatique et que je pouvais travailler dans d'autres domaines. Donc  des braves gens qui me demandais ce que je faisais dans la vie,  ma rponse ils avaient une tronche comme si j'avais chopp je ne sais quel cancer fatal. Pour pas qu'ils s'inquitent je leur disais que,  part ma trsorerie qui tait ric-rac cela avait beaucoup d'aspects positifs au niveau du temps libre. Mais, une autre fois, ce fut un notaire qui me dit que j'avais une chance prodigieuse d'avoir tout ce temps libre. Du coup je temprais un poil ses propos en rappelant le ric-racisme (amusant cette construction nologique) de ma trsorerie. En fait ce brave homme, tout comme beaucoup de mdecins, ingnieurs et mme informaticiens, devait gagner confortablement des sous mais n'avais pas de temps libre pour lui.
> 
> C'est pourquoi une vraie socit base sur la libert, l'galit et la fraternit (vous savez : ces trucs qu'ils ne veulent plus rien dire et qu'on voit inscrits sur de vieux monuments) devrait se proccuper de partager le travail afin qu'il n'y ait plus de chmeurs chroniques et de travailleurs qui n'ont pas une minute  eux.


Exactement .
Des gens avec plein de temps et pas d'argent.
Des gens avec des comptes en banque rempli mais pas le temps de les dpenser.
Il y a pas un problme ????

----------


## super_navide

> Avec les 35h, nos ouvriers chtifs, les droits de l'homme, du travail, les rgles de scurit au travail, ouais, a serait un peu plus dur en effet.
> 
> Puis bon, ils ne connaissaient ni cordes, ni poulies, ni contre-poids.
> 
> 
> Oui, ton pote est justement spcialiste en "laser-anciennes civilisations".
> 
> Comme un ingnieur du btiment est tout  fait expert dans les constructions des anciennes civilisations, un fabriquant de fusil, expert en fabrication d'arcs et un fabriquant de tank, expert en fabrication de chars gyptiens.
> 
> ...


Dis tu connais le principe de la relativit restreinte , le temps lastique a te dis quelque chose  ????
Pas besoin de dpasser la vitesse de la lumire vu que le temps pour ce qui voyage ralenti , genre pour les gens dans le vaisseaux 1 ans se passe pour le reste de l'univers 10 000 ans et plus se passe.

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi je dis des bloques de pierre de plusieurs tonnes transport  plus de 1000 mtre d'altitude c'est bizarre .....


https://www.google.fr/search?q=machu...w=1261&bih=414
Je veux pas casser ton truc mais je vois pas de blocs de plusieurs tonnes, et ils ont encore moins l'air d'tre dcoup au laser. En fait je vois un truc qui a pas l'air plus compliqu  construire que le Chteau de Foix (mme si oui, c'est un peu plus long pour y monter).

Bon, y a quelques gros blocs mais ils pourraient tout  fait avoir t dcoups sur place, les blocs en de pierre en montagne c'est pas ce qui manque...

----------


## Zirak

Vous ne comprenez pas, si les mecs de l'poque ont russi  construire a, c'est parce qu'ils taient synchroniss avec le 10 !

Et si on arrtait de lui rpondre au clone de fanmanga l ? 


Car bon, Dieu, les extraterrestres et les voyages dans l'espace, a n'a un peu aucun lien avec la loi travail qui vient d'tre vote...

----------


## super_navide

> https://www.google.fr/search?q=machu...w=1261&bih=414
> Je veux pas casser ton truc mais je vois pas de blocs de plusieurs tonnes, et ils ont encore moins l'air d'tre dcoup au laser. En fait je vois un truc qui a pas l'air plus compliqu  construire que le Chteau de Foix (mme si oui, c'est un peu plus long pour y monter).
> 
> Bon, y a quelques gros blocs mais ils pourraient tout  fait avoir t dcoups sur place, les blocs en de pierre en montagne c'est pas ce qui manque...


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machu_...picchu-c17.jpg

----------


## fredinkan

> Dis tu connais le principe de la relativit restreinte , le temps lastique a te dis quelque chose  ????
> Pas besoin de dpasser la vitesse de la lumire vu que le temps pour ce qui voyage ralenti , genre pour les gens dans le vaisseaux 1 ans se passe pour le reste de l'univers 10 000 ans et plus se passe.


Il ne le connait peut-tre pas.
Mais toi non plus.

La seule thorie solide, dcrivant le moyen de voyager plus vite que la lumire, est actuellement l'utilisation de "trous" du fait du repli de l'espace sur lui-mme.

De plus, mme si tu voyage et que le temps passe plus lentement pour toi, ce n'est absolument pas pratique pour faire du commerce -> tu y perds donc tout intrt, hors exploration sans retour.

----------


## super_navide

> Vous ne comprenez pas, si les mecs de l'poque ont russi  construire a, c'est parce qu'ils taient synchroniss avec le 10 !
> 
> Et si on arrtait de lui rpondre au clone de fanmanga l ? 
> 
> 
> Car bon, Dieu, les extraterrestres et les voyages dans l'espace, a n'a un peu aucun lien avec la loi travail qui vient d'tre vote...


Ben si , la conqute spatial c'est comme Christophe Colomb qui construisais dans vaisseaux pour aller dcouvrir lAmrique ...
La conqute spatial pourraient crer des millions d'emplois .....




> Il ne le connait peut-tre pas.
> Mais toi non plus.
> 
> La seule thorie solide, dcrivant le moyen de voyager plus vite que la lumire, est actuellement l'utilisation de "trous" du fait du repli de l'espace sur lui-mme.
> 
> De plus, mme si tu voyage et que le temps passe plus lentement pour toi, ce n'est absolument pas pratique pour faire du commerce -> tu y perds donc tout intrt, hors exploration sans retour.


J'ai eu 18 en relativit restreinte il y a plus de 15 ans.
Et de toute faon voyager vite aura forcement cette effet  : la dilatation du temps

----------


## Neckara

> Dis tu connais le principe de la relativit restreinte , le temps lastique a te dis quelque chose  ????
> Pas besoin de dpasser la vitesse de la lumire vu que le temps pour ce qui voyage ralenti


Ce qui ne ralentira pas pour autant temps sur notre chre plante.

Ensuite, c'est bien beau de parler de "relativit restreinte" ou de "temps lastique", je ne doutes pas que tu aies bien assimils ces notions.
Pourrais-tu donc nous clairer et nous donner les conditions pour ralentir le temps quelques millions de fois ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> C'est tous simplement impossible. Il faudrait 1 milicien/rue minimum et espionner tous le monde dans le cyber-monde, ce qui est impossible, mme la NSA est trs loin de pouvoir espionner tous le monde, ils ont des algorithmes qui cible les gens.
> 
> Dans le futur ou pourrais imaginer des robots gardien (des dalek patrouillant dans la rue) arm de teaser et des camras de surveillance connect (avec reconnaissance faciale et dtection de gestes suspect), mais es ce monde que nous voulons ? tre surveill H24 ?


C'est malheureusement le cas des socits o les gens sont "_tranquilises_"  la fois par les mdias et les mdicaments (j'ai lu, il y a quelques temps, que la France en tait un des plus grand consommateur de la plante). Donc il n'y a plus de tonus vital, d'effet de groupe et donc de capacit  se dfendre soi-mme. D'autant que la possession d'armes est rserve aux seuls terroristes et qu'un citoyen honnte n'a pas le droit d'en avoir. Je me souviens de la discussion avec un vieux couple d'armuriers  Toulouse, car j'tais venu leur demander d'acheter un calibre 12,  pompe et en inox, qui serait idal en dfense, sur un bateau naviguant au long cours et bien plus loin que Gibraltar. Ces braves gens me disaient qu'ils connaissaient bien ce fusil et qu'ils en avaient vendu pas mal  des plaisanciers aventuriers dans mon genre mais que, depuis, c'tait devenu interdit  la vente. A contrario dans mon pays de rsidence o il y a des bandits dangereux (mais on a le droit, un peu comme aux USA, d'acheter une arme pour se dfendre). Et comme c'est un pays o les ragots se propagent vite j'ai fait savoir que mon argent dormait  la banque et mon 9 mm sous mon oreiller. Je suis donc tranquille  ce niveau d'autant que les dits bandits ne sont pas islamistes donc non suicidaires.

Donc que la volaille policire soit sur les genoux cela n'a rien d'tonnant. Et il ne faut pas oublier qu'une bonne partie de ses effectifs sert  faire rentrer du fric avec ses radars placs aux endroits stratgiques. 




> Ce qui me choc le plus c'est la facilit qu'ont les terroristes  ce procurer des armes (des vrai, pas le fusil de chasse du grand pre).


Parce que eux sont organiss et qu'ils savent o trouver les "_grands frres_" dans les cits de non droit (franais, pour le reste c'est plutt la charia) qui leurs vendront toutes les armes qu'ils veulent mme des lance roquettes.

Mais il ne faut pas se focaliser sur le ct des armes. La nouvelle directive de Daesh est de tuer tous les chiens d'infidles avec tous les moyens possibles fussent-ils rudimentaires comme on vient de le voir de le voir en Allemagne avec ces islamistes suicidaires arms seulement de haches, de couteaux et de machettes. Quant aux explosifs ce n'est pas un souci d'en fabriquer. je me souviens avoir confectionner une dynamite trs honnte pour dgager une souche de chne centenaire qui me bouchait un chemin dans le Limousin. Le dernier en date, toujours en Allemagne (ils vont bnir Merkel, nos braves teutons, pour avoir encourager toute cette faune  dferler dans leur pays) tait couvert d'un explosif maison avec des fragments mtalliques.

Donc que peuvent faire des policiers devant de tels agissements pratiquement individuels ? 

Je terminerais mon propos sur un petite sujet de rdaction politico-sociologico-psychopathologico-syncologique : Entre la pulsion de mort passive des europens (tout particulirement la France) et la pulsion de mort active des islamistes qui va gagner ?

Rangez vos classeurs, sortez vos copies, vous avez quatre heures.

----------


## Neckara

> Car bon, Dieu, les extraterrestres et les voyages dans l'espace, a n'a un peu aucun lien avec la loi travail qui vient d'tre vote...


Et qui est derrire cette loi  ton avis ? Tout est li !




> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machu_...picchu-c17.jpg


Minables ces extra-terrestres, mme pas foutus d'utiliser un laser correctement. Regardez-moi ce massacre.

----------


## ManusDei

Ce sera mon dernier message sur le sujet.



> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Machu_...picchu-c17.jpg


Donc en gros, tu es en train de nous expliquer qu'une race d'extra-terrestres a utilis des lasers pour dcouper ces cailloux pour que a "colle" parfaitement, mais que ce laser est infoutu de couper droit pour faire des paralllpipde.
Ca me parat tellement plus improbable qu'un mec qui a ramass des cailloux et qui a pris le temps de les tailler pour qu'ils s'emboitent bien car il avait pas de mortier sous la main que je vais arrter l en fait.

----------


## LSMetag

> Pour en revenir , a la loi travail.
> Ce qui me rvolte ce sont les diffrences de salaire qu'il peut y avoir entre les politiques joueurs de foot rentier et autre ... et les gens qui produisent vraiment de la richesse.
> Et la bonne excuse il faut des investisseurs pour crer de la richesse.
> Le rsultat de ne pas payer assez les ingnieurs est les gens qui cr vraiment de la richesse n'ont plus de motivation, il se contente de faire le boulot d'avoir la scurit de l'emploi et voil.
> Pourquoi sembter a innover quand ce sera l'investisseur qui rcuprera la plupart des bnfices.
> La seul rponse est travail plus si tu veux gagner plus.
> 
> Tant qu'il y aura des rentiers des grands patrons qui s'en mettent plein poche pour pas grand chose l'conomie stagnera.


Pour les sportifs, c'est qu'ils sont  la retraite  35 ans maximum. Donc il faut cotiser plus pour la retraite ^^.
Les politiques sont pays (normalement) pour les responsabilits qu'ils endossent. Et c'est un CDD (normalement) ^^.

Il faut faire la diffrence entre le public et le priv. Les fonctionnaires ne sont pas trs souvent ingnieurs.
Et dans le priv, tu ne peux pas imposer des salaires,  part le SMIC (et encore, il n'est pas dans tous les pays (en Allemagne c'est tout rcent)). Depuis 6 ou 7 ans, a dlocalise beaucoup. Alors si tu augmentes encore l'argent que les entreprises doivent payer, le diffrentiel avec les autres pays sera encore plus grand. Non seulement elles vont s'expatrier, mais elles se creront ailleurs. Ca ne concerne pas les employeurs mais aussi les investisseurs.

----------


## Traroth2

> je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse dire que le "libre-arbitre" est non dterminisme.
> 
> le comportement humain n'est pas imprvisible, nos choix, nos modes de pens peuvent tre orient. 
> 
> En thorie le "libre-arbitre" est non dterministe, mais en pratique je dirais que le le "libre-arbitre" est une illusion.


C'est un vaste dbat, loin d'tre nouveau. Spinoza en parle normment dans "l'thique". Il dit notamment que la croyance au libre-arbitre est ncessaire pour que la vie en socit soit possible. Comment responsabiliser les gens ou les sanctionner pour des crimes s'ils n'ont pas de libre-arbitre ?

----------


## super_navide

> Ce sera mon dernier message sur le sujet.
> 
> 
> Donc en gros, tu es en train de nous expliquer qu'une race d'extra-terrestres a utilis des lasers pour dcouper ces cailloux pour que a "colle" parfaitement, mais que ce laser est infoutu de couper droit pour faire des paralllpipde.
> Ca me parat tellement plus improbable qu'un mec qui a ramass des cailloux et qui a pris le temps de les tailler pour qu'ils s'emboitent bien car il avait pas de mortier sous la main que je vais arrter l en fait.


Je ne dis rien du tout , j'ai vu d'autre image et des tmoignages de spcialiste dans le domaine.
Je rappelle les valeurs de logique Vrai Faux Je sais pas , moi je sais pas je suis spcialiste

----------


## Traroth2

> tes-moi d'un doutes, tu parles bien du "libre-arbitre" (si tant est qu'il existe) dans le modle explicatif/prdictifs, pas du "libre-arbitre" dans la prise de dcision politique en fonction du modle qu'on a  disposition ?


Je me demande d'o vient la diffrence que tu fais...




> C'est la position idaliste "gauchiste" que j'avais avant.
> 
> Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis ? Tu voudrais garder l'argent qu'on t'a prt sans le rembourser ? Mais c'est du VOL sur des milliards de personnes. Les pays d'Europe contribuent tous financirement  son fonctionnement, avec nos impts.
> Sans oublier les particuliers et les banques qui investissent dans nos entreprises.
> 
> On est pas une le isole de 300000 habitants comme l'Islande. On est un des piliers de l'Europe. Et les autres pays ne voudront pas tomber  cause de nous. Il se passera alors ce qu'on appelle une mutinerie, un coup d'Etat, ou mme une guerre, pour reprendre les rnes de l'Europe, et la France sera ratatine en guise de punition. L'argent, c'est un motif de guerre de nos jours. Comme en Irak. Comme l'huissier qui viendrait prendre nos biens, les autres pays rcupreraient leurs sous tout en saccageant.
> 
> Alors oui, si on entubait le monde, on pourrait renationaliser. Mais on serait mis au banc des nations, avec blocus. Plus personne ne commercerait avec nous. Plus personne ne nous ferait confiance. Plus personne ne voudrait nous fournir un quelconque support,...
> Aurait-on des Iphone 7 chez nous ?
> ...


Le vol, c'est la dette elle-mme. C'est une pure construction idologique, cette dette. C'est de l'argent que la nation n'a jamais eu.

https://france.attac.org/actus-et-me...itime-stop-a-l

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Moi je dis des bloques de pierre...


Et moi, je dis des blocs de pierre. 

De tout temps, l'homme a invent des dieux pour expliquer ce qu'il ne comprenait pas. Un dieu pour l'orage, pour les temptes, pour la mer, pour la mort, pour le feu, pour les tremblements de terre, pour les volcan par les indignes des les volcaniques etc... ces dieux ont perdur longtemps ... jusqu' ce qu'on trouve une explication scientifique  tous ces phnomnes.

Donc, oui, il y a encore des choses inexpliques => il y a donc toujours des dieux ou des extraterrestres pour expliquer a.

Une chose est sure, il existe bien un dieu du Troll qui permet de partir de la "Loi Travail" pour arriver au "Machu Picchu"

----------


## Traroth2

> Hollande a  peu prs fini son job. Il n'a plus qu' attendre les rsultats de sa politique, en esprant que le bilan final soit bien positif avant la prochaine lection. Car objectivement, les chiffres en attestent, a va dans le bon sens. La courbe du chmage s'est effectivement inverse avant 2017, comme il l'avait promis. La croissance repart, a commence  rembaucher, la dette est stabilise,.... Y a encore la question du terrorisme qui fait dbat.


Pas du tout. On a trafiqu les chiffres, mais mme cette illusion n'a pas tenu longtemps. Tu devais regarder le foot quand on a annonc une forte hausse du chmage en juin, j'imagine...




> Le "peuple" n'est pas forcment toujours bon juge. Il mne sa petite vie et voit midi  sa porte. Il ne voit pas le 1000me de ce qu'un politique au pouvoir voit.


La dmocratie sans le peuple, quoi.

Si le peuple "ne voit pas le 1000me de ce qu'un politique au pouvoir voit", c'est parce qu'on le maintient autant que possible dans l'obscurit !




> Tout comme un candidat de l'opposition, sans exprience, ne voit pas le 10me, voire le 100me des choses. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles des promesses ne sont pas tenues.


Non, a, on appelle a des mensonges.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...pour les gens dans le vaisseaux 1 ans se passe pour le reste de l'univers 10 000 ans et plus se passe.


Et quand il revient, au bout de 2 ans, la terre aura vieillie de 20 000 ans. Du coup, ceux qui auront envoys ce vaisseau ne connatrons jamais les rsultats obtenus par ce vaisseau merveilleux.  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## mermich

@Traroth2 : dis-moi tu es expert en econmie, non donc, comment peut-tu voir les tenans/aboutissans d'une reforme economique, alors que meme les experte ne peuvent pas ?
Et c'est valable pour tous les domaines: sante/education/armee ...

Donc oui le francais moyen n'est pas en moyen d'analyser-sois meme la moindre reforme.

Pour les promesses: imagine une situation ou tu as 3% de croissance sur les 10 dernieres annees et paf crack petrolier+attentats, ben ta promesse tu peux l'oublier, car le contexte ne permet plus les reformes. Mais bon c'est la fautes aux politiques.

Seconde option: tu fais du populisme (la mauvaise version) et promets monts et merveilles (on sors de l'europe) pour te faire elire, mais dans le fait c'est juste pas possible. Qui blamer le politique ou le peuple credule/naif ?

----------


## super_navide

> Le vol, c'est la dette elle-mme. C'est une pure construction idologique, cette dette. C'est de l'argent que la nation n'a jamais eu.
> 
> https://france.attac.org/actus-et-me...itime-stop-a-l


Effectivement la dette actuel est mal conu.
Normalement les tats n'ont pas de dette car c'est eux qui  peuvent crer l'argent en fonction de l'inflation et des projets dintrt public.
En suite cette argent ne doit pas tre donner il doit servir  payer des gens pour effectuer un travail pour des chantier dintrt public route ducation mdecine etc ...
Si le System fonctionnait comme a on liminerai le problme de trouver l'argent pour payer le travail indispensable  la socit.
Plus besoin dimpts car l'tat gnre ses recettes.
Plus besoin d'allocation car normalement plus de chmage car l'tat peut investir comme il veut pour que tous le monde est job.
Aprs l'argent qui sert pour payer les salaris alimente l'conomie priv.
Il y a donc deux niveaux d'conomie le niveau public et ensuite le niveau priv, actuellement le niveau priv est au dessus du niveaux public d'ou tous les problmes qu'on a.
Je rflchis a crer un jeux vidos d'conomie  pour valider ma thorie.
Genre le jeux cr des taches  faire et il te donne de l'argent pour les faire apres tu peut faire du commerce avec d'autre joueur ou faire une autre tache que le jeux te donne.




> Et quand il revient, au bout de 2 ans, la terre aura vieillie de 20 000 ans. Du coup, ceux qui auront envoys ce vaisseau ne connatrons jamais les rsultats obtenus par ce vaisseau merveilleux.


C'est un all simple et si on aura les arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire arrire petit enfant si l'humanit est toujours vivante

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...C'est une pure construction idologique, cette dette. C'est de l'argent que la nation n'a jamais eu...


Ah que oui, et en plus, cet argent n'existe mme pas, car il est virtuel. Il suffirait d'arrter tous les ordinateurs du monde de la finance pour que plus personne ne sache qui possde quoi exactement.  ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

> Le peuple est capable d'lire Donald TRUMP, HITLER, BERLUSCONI, le dictateur Turc,...


Gnralement, pour que a se produise, il faut magouiller pour cerner le peuple dans un coin, pour qu'il n'ait plus le choix. Elire des ordures n'est en fait gnralement PAS son premier rflexe !

----------


## RyzenOC

> Oui, tu nous dis comment dpasser la vitesse de la lumire et tu passes prendre ton prix Nobel au passage ?


mme 10000 fois la vitesse de la lumire, c'est pas assez rapide pour aller  l'toile la plus proche  l'chelle humaine.

----------


## Traroth2

> Les flic devrait avoir le droit de tirer sur ces voyous si il s'enfuit, ce ne sont que dchets de toute faon personne ne les pleurera.


Quand je lis des monstruosits de ce genre, a me fait peur pour l'avenir. La btise le dispute  la haine...

----------


## Traroth2

> Qu'il existe ou non, nous n'avons pas besoin de poser l'hypothse de son existence pour expliquer le monde (principe du rasoir d'Ockham + thire de Russell).
> 
> Donc inutile de l'voquer ici.


Nous ne sommes pas capable d'expliquer le monde, avec ou sans dieu(x). Expliquer dans le sens : comment a se fait qu'un truc comme a existe ?

J'ai toujours trouv trange que les athes estiment que le rasoir d'Ockham tranchait en faveur de la non-existence d'un dmiurge. Qu'un dmiurge existe ou non, je ne trouve pas que l'embryon d'explication de l'univers soit plus simple pour autant. a change seulement le moment o on arrte de se poser des questions, ce qui est trs diffrent.

----------


## Traroth2

> @Traroth2 : dis-moi tu es expert en econmie, non donc, comment peut-tu voir les tenans/aboutissans d'une reforme economique, alors que meme les experte ne peuvent pas ?


Ah, la vieille blague de l'expert. Ah ben oui, pour dire que quand on baisse les cotisations sociales des entreprises, a va creuser le dficit, il faut tre un expert. Sinon, on n'a pas le droit de le dire...

Essaye plutt de rflchir par toi-mme, plutt que de te fier  des experts qui souvent ne disent que ce qu'on leur dit de dire !




> Et c'est valable pour tous les domaines: sante/education/armee ...


Pareil.




> Donc oui le francais moyen n'est pas en moyen d'analyser-sois meme la moindre reforme.
> 
> Pour les promesses: imagine une situation ou tu as 3% de croissance sur les 10 dernieres annees et paf crack petrolier+attentats, ben ta promesse tu peux l'oublier, car le contexte ne permet plus les reformes. Mais bon c'est la fautes aux politiques.


Le problme, c'est que ces catastrophes elles-mme ne sont pas accidentelles. Et quand il n'y en a pas, les politiques ne tiennent quand mme pas leurs promesses.

Avec Hollande, on au droit  une nouveaut, cela dit : le politicien qui fait carrment l'inverse de ce qu'il a promit !




> Seconde option: tu fais du populisme (la mauvaise version) et promets monts et merveilles (on sors de l'europe) pour te faire elire, mais dans le fait c'est juste pas possible. Qui blamer le politique ou le peuple credule/naif ?


En fait, a, c'est de la dmagogie, pas du populisme.

Justement, moi, je ne veux pas de menteurs au pouvoir, c'est bien a le sujet. Pas de menteur qui promettent n'importe quoi, et pas de menteur qui vont nous baiser en donnant tout le fric au CAC 40 !

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai toujours trouv trange que les athes estiment que le rasoir d'Ockham tranchait en faveur de la non-existence d'un dmiurge. Qu'un dmiurge existe ou non, je ne trouve pas que l'embryon d'explication de l'univers soit plus simple pour autant. a change seulement le moment o on arrte de se poser des questions, ce qui est trs diffrent.


Le rasoir d'Ockham n'est pas une question de simplicit, mais d'hypothses qu'il est ncessaire d'ajouter.

On a par exemple pas besoin de poser l'hypothse d'un dieu pour considrer qu'une explosion a eu lieu au commencement de l'univers. Quant  l'origine de cet explosion (je ne suis absolument pas au fait), que l'explosion ai t cre ex-nihilo (on admet 1 chose) est toujours moins coteuse que d'estimer l'existence d'un dieu cr ex-nihilo ayant provoqu l'explosion (on admet 2 choses et on ajoute une entit).

----------


## LSMetag

> Le vol, c'est la dette elle-mme. C'est une pure construction idologique, cette dette. C'est de l'argent que la nation n'a jamais eu.
> 
> https://france.attac.org/actus-et-me...itime-stop-a-l


Pour l'illgitimit de la dette, tu as en partie raison. Elle est entretenue par les taux d'intrts. Tout emprunt a des taux d'intrts. Aprs, les taux d'intrt sont bass sur la sant de l'conomie. Si les banques sont en mauvaise posture, elles vont augmenter leurs taux d'intrt. C'est une partie de ce qui s'est pass pendant la crise. Un trait, celui de Maastricht avait t sign justement pour empcher cette dette de dpasser les 2/3 du PIB (soit 66%). Mais la crise (et Sarkozy) s'en est mle. La plupart des Etats ont choisi de braver Maastricht  cause de la crise de 2008 pour renflouer leurs entreprises, leurs banques et rustiner les trous. Ca peut se comprendre, malgr le fait que Maastricht tait l justement pour viter les problmes qu'on a aujourd'hui.

L o je suis en colre, c'est que Sarkozy n'a jamais eu l'intention de le respecter. Il a utilis ds le dbut de son mandat l'argent public pour son compte personnel et de ses amis, riches videmment (par exemple le Bouclier Fiscal). Rsultat, de 62.5% en 2007, on a termin  92% en 2012. D'aprs la cours des comptes, seuls 38% de la dette accumuls entre 2007 et 2012 sont imputables  la gestion de la crise.  Le reste correspond  la gestion la dette dite "non conjoncturelle"...

Ce n'est pas forcment une fatalit. Mme chez nous, Jospin avait russi  rduire la dette en 2002 (pas assez  gauche, donc pas lu). Concernant Hollande, elle plafonne  95% du PIB, en 2016. Ce n'est pas comme si la crise n'avait concern que Sarko...

Alors oui, tu es un peu trop complotiste. Hollande et d'autres candidats n'taient pas au courant prcisment de l'Etat des finances publiques et des diverses pressions de l'tranger ou des banques. Ils n'taient pas au gouvernement et n'avaient mme jamais gouvern.  Les infos qu'ils avaient, c'tait par la presse. La presse n'a pas mentionn non plus que des plans sociaux taient prts pour 2012 (Sarko avait demand de les dcaler un peu pour ne pas que a plombe sa rlection (rat ^^)).

Donc voil, ok il y a telle dette, il y a tel dficit, il y a telle croissance... Mais tout a, ce n'est que des estimations par rapport aux rsultats de 2011. Quand tu arrives, que tu vois que c'est pire qu'estim, qu'il y a un budget 2012 (fait par l'ancien gouvernement) pas du tout adapt  ton programme, ainsi que des achats et emprunts non rapports par la presse. En n'oubliant pas non plus les divers plans sociaux qui se mettent en marche ds l'arrive d'Hollande (pas d'Etat de grce), alors oui tu peux te dire "j'aurai du mal  respecter mon programme".
Alors oui tu t'amnes avec des promesses auxquelles tu crois, avant de fondre en voyant la ralit des choses. C'est comme quand tu invites une fille au restaurant, sur le coup, et que tu vois ensuite que tu n'as pas les sous pour lui payer.

Dire que la presse ment, que tout est bidonn, que tout est complt du capitalisme, des politiques et des mdias ne va clairement pas te donner une ide des billes que tu auras pour mettre en place ton programme. En recoupant des rapports/livres d'conomistes/sociologues, et les divers mdias de tous bords politiques, tu finis par avoir une apprciation pas trop loin de la ralit.

On arrivera  s'en sortir mais il faut encore un peu de temps. Hollande nous a mis sur une bonne pente. Si jamais il y a alternance (ce que je crois), j'aimerais que le prochain gouvernement surfe sur cette vague. Car je suis sr que dans 5 ans, le pays sera de nouveau prospre si on poursuit comme a. Et l, il n'y aura plus d'austrit.

Concernant le terrorisme, en plus des suppressions de poste dans la police (30000 je crois), il aurait dmantel les Renseignements Gnraux  parce que l'ex directeur (Squarciny il me semble), lui aurait fait une crasse. Radicale la vengeance !

----------


## LSMetag

> Ah, la vieille blague de l'expert. Ah ben oui, pour dire que quand on baisse les cotisations sociales des entreprises, a va creuser le dficit, il faut tre un expert. Sinon, on n'a pas le droit de le dire...
> 
> Essaye plutt de rflchir par toi-mme, plutt que de te fier  des experts qui souvent ne disent que ce qu'on leur dit de dire !
> 
> 
> 
> Pareil.
> 
> 
> ...


Baisser les cotisations sociales, c'est moins de rentres d'argent dans les caisse de l'tat, qui doit en plus compenser derrire. Donc oui en thorie ca peut tre nfaste selon le moment et la manire dont c'est fait.

Si je suis ton raisonnement, Hollande a donn des armes et un Coran aux terroristes. Il a  aussilou le camion de Nice et ordonn aux policiers de faciliter son passage ? Ca lui a fait plaisir qu'on bloque le ptrole, les poubelles, les transports et qu'on casse des vitrines ? Il avait demand aux entreprises de virer des son arrive. La pluie, la foudre sur son avion, sa compagne, la crotte de pigeon sur son paule, c'tait foment ?

Tout ca dans quel but ? Il a meme rduit son propre salaire de 35%.

C'est vraiment caricatural. Il est trs dur de respecter 550 promesses (la totalit, pas juste les 60 engagements et le "Moi prsident je...") mais ca reste norme d'arriver a en tenir plus de la moiti, et en briser seulement 3% dans le contexte actuel. Il a fait au mieux, je respecte.

Sur ses 60 engagements, 47 sont raliss et d'autres sont en cours.

Une analyse pousse ici, assez objective : http://www.luipresident.fr

Il y a ceux qui font des promesses qu'ils n'arrivent pas a tenir (Hollande) et d'autres qui promettent ce que les gens veulent entendre, sans y croire eux-mme (Sarko). Dans le 2eme cas c'est du populisme. Le Brexit par exemple. Le maire de Londre qui dtestait l'Europe avait pour but de les emmerder et d'asseoir sa popularit. Il esprait perdre de justesse ! Quand ila gagn, il s'est dcompos et a laiss la patate chaude aux autres. Et beaucoup qui ont vot pour le Leave regrettent. Ils demandaient un nouveau referendum.

----------


## mermich

Pour le coup de cotisations sociales qui baissent, et qui font diminuer les recettes est un tres bon exemple, car si l'on baisse les cotisations certaines entreprises pourraient enclencher des recrutement ou des projets donc creer de l'economie et du coup au final creer de la richesse et des cotisations.

Pas besoin non plus de faire des tres hautes etudes pour comprendre que cela peut creer un cercle vertueux.

Au exemple: la france gagne la coupe du monde(evenement non planifie tu me l'accorde) et bien cela peut creer de la consommation donc de la croissance.

Un tremblement de terre en chine, une economie mondiale en berne, une crise des subprime aux us une economie en berne. Si tu sais tous prevoir, tu devrais te reconvertir en mme soleil ou trader.

Ah oui je note que le cac40 est le grand mechant loup2.0 . Ils ont fait quoi le cac40 contre toi eux/nous a part de l'optimisation fiscale ?

----------


## Zirak

> Ah oui je note que le cac40 est le grand mechant loup2.0 . Ils ont fait quoi le cac40 contre toi eux/nous a part de l'optimisation fiscale ?


Si les milliards en question partaient dans le budget de l'Etat, on aurait un budget bnficiaire, on pourrait rembourser la dette au lieu de la creuser, ce qui permettrait de rduire les impts de tout le monde (particuliers et entreprises), et donc de rduire le cot du travail, et donc de crer de l'emploi, tout en augmentant encore plus les recettes de l'Etat, puisque les gens tant moins imposs, ils auraient plus d'argent  dpenser.

Mais tu as raison, ce n'est pas grand chose...  ::aie::

----------


## mermich

Ah grand coup de si on refait le monde, si tu payais plus d'impots aussi il y aurait moins de dette  :;):  .

Ou les les societes du cac40 seraient justes allees dans un autre pays, tu y a pense ?
=> du coup plus du tout de recettes fiscale.


Pour rappel on fait tous de l'optimisation fiscale:
Je fais appel a une femme de menage: deduction d'impot.J'ai un pret immo: credit d'impot.Je suis marie: changement de calculTu achetes des jeux sur steam/amazon whatever tu partcipes a ca.Tu achetes quoique ce soit d'une de ces societe du mal :tu participes/cautionne leur politique.
Je ne te connais pas ni ta situation, mais il ya fort a parie que toi aussi tu essaies de faire des economies...

Donc avant de faire le donneur de lecon il est bon de faire le menage devant sa porte et de ne plus acheter de produits d'amazon/google/microsoft/facebook/apple/toute societe du cac/toute societe mondiale.

Mais vu que a nouveau que c'est plus facile de raler que d'agir, on va cracher a la gueule des politiques/cac40/<insertRandomBullshit> .

Dans le genre de solutions facile mais bete: pour resorber le trou de la secu il suffit de ne pas etre malade, ou de pas rembourser les malades.

Ps: je dis pas que les entreprises du cac sont toutes blanches ou toutes noires, juste que le but d'une societe c'est de faire de l'argent, et si l'optimisation fiscale est rentable alors naturelement les entreprises vont en faire.

----------


## LSMetag

D'ailleurs a part le CICE pour aider a l'embauche (c'est le but), qu'est-ce qu'on donne au CAC-40 ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> Nous ne sommes pas capable d'expliquer le monde, avec ou sans dieu(x). Expliquer dans le sens : comment a se fait qu'un truc comme a existe ?
> 
> J'ai toujours trouv trange que les athes estiment que le rasoir d'Ockham tranchait en faveur de la non-existence d'un dmiurge. Qu'un dmiurge existe ou non, je ne trouve pas que l'embryon d'explication de l'univers soit plus simple pour autant. a change seulement le moment o on arrte de se poser des questions, ce qui est trs diffrent.


Pourtant quand Napolon  demand  Laplace qui venait lui expliquer les principes des orbites en astronomie, "_Et Dieu dans tout a ?_", Laplace lui a rpondu schement "_Je n'ai pas eu besoin de cette hypothse_". Mais Napolon tait un malin et savait comment faire ragir Laplace qui tait un athe farouche.

Mais l'assertion de l'astronome est encore plus vrai dans deux domaines actuels :

1. Les infra particules du commencement du Big Bang et qui ne pouvaient exister spares que dans ce micro univers d'une inconcevable chaleur. La dcouverte pratique du "_boson de Higgs_" en est un lment de plus car il runissait dans un mme ensemble les particules qui n'ont pas de masse (photons, neutrinos) et celles qui en ont (lectrons, neutrons).

2. La capacit de la matire  s'auto organiser dans des conditions particulires afin de produire les lments constitutifs de la matire vivante (dans les comtes en particulier)

Deux domaines qui repoussent un peu plus Dieu dans le domaine de la psychopathologie car il est devenu une hypothse de plus en plus inutile. Et le dernier carr des distes sont  l'oppos du "_rasoir d'Ockham_" mais plutt dans le principe shadok "_Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliquer ?_" car l'hypothse Dieu pose plus de questions qu'elle n'en rsout. Ou bien alors il faut salement abstraire les concepts distes : Le dieu alpha, c'est le big bang, le "_dieu amour_" (pas exactement celui de l'islam), c'est le principe universel de sexualit. Mais ce qui ne passera jamais c'est le dieu omega, celui des fins dernires, et qui vous surveille pour vous punir si vous vous masturbez. Celui-l n'est bon qu' grossir les volumes des cas psychopathologiques. On l'appelle le sur-moi dans la terminologie du docteur Freud. Et il peut faire retour de l'extrieur ce qui confortera, chez certains, son aspect divin.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Je fais appel a une femme de menage: deduction d'impot.J'ai un pret immo: credit d'impot....


Juste sur ces deux points :
Je ne fais pas appel  une femme de mnage car "Salaire - dduction d'impts = a me revient encore plus cher. Si je ne payais pas d'impts du tout, alors, j'aurais, peut-tre les moyens de me payer une femme de mnage.Le crdit d'impt est un leurre, celui qui te vends un truc donnant droit  un crdit d'impt en tient compte, et c'est le vendeur qui y gagne, pas le client. Quand un vendeur vient chez moi, qu'il me propose un achat donnant droit  un crdit d'impt et que je lui rponds que j'ai dj puis tous mes droits : Il laisse tomber trs rapidement.

Bref, l'optimisation fiscale pour Mr tout le monde, c'est une blague et un pige  c.n. a ne concerne que les trs hauts revenus ... qui ne grent mme pas eux-mmes ce qu'ils possdent mais font appels  des socits spcialises pour le faire.

----------


## Neckara

> Bref, l'optimisation fiscale pour Mr tout le monde, c'est une blague et un pige  c.n.


Rien que le fait de choisir entre frais rel et frais tarifaires pour les frais professionnels c'est une forme d'optimisation fiscale.
Savoir si tu fais une dclaration spare ou non avec tes enfants, idem.

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs a part le CICE pour aider a l'embauche (c'est le but), qu'est-ce qu'on donne au CAC-40 ?


On ne sait pas. Faut les comprendre : le peuple est bien trop con pour qu'on partage ces informations avec lui, il ne comprendrait pas  ::whistle::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Deux domaines qui repoussent un peu plus Dieu dans le domaine de la psychopathologie car il est devenu une hypothse de plus en plus inutile...


Oui, par exemple :
Prenons quelques individus trs jeunes et encore totalement non instruitsMettons les sur une le dserteTrs rapidement, ils inventeront des dieux pour expliquer ce qu'ils ne comprennent pas et un langage pour changer sur leurs incomprhensions

C'est la raison pour laquelle nos trs lointains anctres se sont invents des dieux aussi divers que varis.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Rien que le fait de choisir entre frais rel et frais tarifaires pour les frais professionnels c'est une forme d'optimisation fiscale.
> Savoir si tu fais une dclaration spare ou non avec tes enfants, idem.


La plus grosse part des impts que tu payes sont des impts indirects (TVA, TIPP, taxes sur les alcools/tabac, etc...) la baisse des impts "DIRECT" est un leurre et ne concerne qu'une trs faible proportion des gens. 
- Une augmentation de 1% de la TVA pour les non imposables, c'est une charge considrable (non calcule dans l'inflation je pense). 
- Une augmentation de 1% de la TVA pour les grandes fortunes ne change strictement rien (ils ne s'en rendent mme pas compte).
- Une diminution de 1% des impts directs pour pour un type qui gagne 1 500  par mois, c'est ngligeable et ne change pas son train de vie
- Une diminution de 1% des impts directs pour pour un type qui gagne 1 500 000  par mois, a ne lui sert strictement  rien vu qu'il ne consommera pas plus quoi qu'il arrive.

Ce qu'il faut, c'est augmenter le nombre de tranches d'impts et mieux cibler les gens redevables de l'ISF. Dommage que la gauche au pouvoir n'ai pas eu l'audace de s'attaquer  a. Moi, je le dis souvent, je suis prt  payer 10 fois plus d'impts ... si j'ai les revenus qui correspondent  a. J'ai vu mes impts diviss par trois  un moment de ma vie, et je regrette cette poque o j'en payais trois fois plus.  ::(:

----------


## LSMetag

> Gnralement, pour que a se produise, il faut magouiller pour cerner le peuple dans un coin, pour qu'il n'ait plus le choix. Elire des ordures n'est en fait gnralement PAS son premier rflexe !


Hitler a t lu pour les meme raison qu'aujourd'hui. Crise conomique de 1929, rejet des politiques et du capitaliste, rejet de la faute sur une catgorie de personnes, populisme.

Vouloir que la France soit dirige par un mec du peuple, charismatique, que la France s'affranchisse du reste du monde, virer les immigrs (surtout musulmans) incrimins, ca se ressemble beaucoup non ?

Pareil pour Trumps, une personne "du peuple" qui parle comme eux qui a russi dans la vie et est un clown.

Beaucoup de Franais ne connaissent pas les concepts de gauche et de droite. Ils votent a la tete ou un discours sans rflchir.

----------


## GPPro

Trump une personne du peuple qui a russi ??? C'est pas celui qui pour seul bagage de dpart a eu un prt d'un million par papa ? On ne doit pas avoir la mme dfinition de "peuple"...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Beaucoup de Franais ne connaissent pas les concepts de gauche et de droite. Ils votent a la tete ou un discours sans rflchir.


Moi je ne vois aucune diffrence entre la gauche et la droite. Je n'ai vue aucun changement aprs 2012 moi en tous cas... ("le changement c'est maintenant" qu'il disait  ::aie:: )

----------


## Invit

> Ils votent a la tete ou un discours sans rflchir.


Justement. On a quoi comme autre choix ? On est oblig de faire confiance au discours qu'on nous sert, parce qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement. Le droit de vote est le seul moyen pour nous d'exercer notre droit dmocratique.
Tu cites Hitler comme exemple illustrant la connerie du peuple. Or, le connard dans l'affaire c'est quand mme lui. Il a t lu avec un beau discours et ensuite, pendant que tout le monde tait occup  bosser, aux jeunesses hitlriennes etc., il a fait un gnocide. S'il avait t oblig de demander son avis au peuple avant, il n'aurait pas pu le faire (quoi qu'il aurait peut-tre utilis le 49.3 allemand). Il n'a demand son avis  personne. Les allemands n'ont pas vot pour le gnocide.




> Beaucoup de Franais ne connaissent pas les concepts de gauche et de droite.


L, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi (sans vouloir te vexer). Si tu en es  considrer les gens comme a, il est temps de sortir un peu. De toute faon, a n'explique pas qu'un mec se fasse lire avec un discours de gauche pour ensuite faire une politique de droite derrire. C'est trop tirer sur la corde de la dmocratie. Le sentiment des gens (et c'est pas parce qu'ils ne sont pas d'accord avec toi qu'ils sont cons), c'est qu'ils ont t rouls dans la farine. C'est de la lucidit, pas de la stupidit. Malheureusement, ils ont la mmoire courte. Dans 10 ans, je pense que ce sera oubli.

----------


## LSMetag

> Trump une personne du peuple qui a russi ??? C'est pas celui qui pour seul bagage de dpart a eu un prt d'un million par papa ? On ne doit pas avoir la mme dfinition de "peuple"...


Passer de millionnaire  multi-milliardaire tout seul c'est quand mme quelque chose. C'est un expert de la ngoce malgr tout. Et sinon, il parle comme le peuple bas de plafond et agit comme un people, ce qu'ils aiment. Un joli populiste.

----------


## Zirak

> Passer de millionnaire  multi-milliardaire tout seul c'est quand mme quelque chose.


Surtout quand tu le fais en faisant couler des boites que tu as rachet, en arnaquant des gens avec une fausse universit non accrdite ou en esquivant les impts.

Y'a pas  dire, a vend du rve !  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Justement. On a quoi comme autre choix ? On est oblig de faire confiance au discours qu'on nous sert, parce qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement. Le droit de vote est le seul moyen pour nous d'exercer notre droit dmocratique.


Oblig de faire confiance au discours qu'on nous sert ?
Et LCP, a sert  quoi ? Et le site de l'assemble nationale, a sert  quoi ?

Si vous ne voulez pas vous appuyer uniquement sur les discours qu'ils vous servent, et bien regardez ce qu'ils font. Il vous sera ensuite bien plus facile de voter.




> Tu cites Hitler comme exemple illustrant la connerie du peuple. Or, le connard dans l'affaire c'est quand mme lui. Il a t lu avec un beau discours et ensuite, pendant que tout le monde tait occup  bosser, aux jeunesses hitlriennes etc., il a fait un gnocide. S'il avait t oblig de demander son avis au peuple avant, il n'aurait pas pu le faire (quoi qu'il aurait peut-tre utilis le 49.3 allemand). Il n'a demand son avis  personne. Les allemands n'ont pas vot pour le gnocide.


D'ailleurs il a tout fait tout seul  ::roll:: .

On aime bien le diaboliser  l'extrme pour se rassurer, mais la vrit est bien plus effrayante, bien qu'il ai commis des actes atroces, injustifiables, innommables et impardonnables, il n'tait pas un monstre parfaitement inhumain pour autant. C'est a qui fait peur et qu'on n'essaye de ne pas voir, qu'un individu plus ou moins "normal", dans certaines circonstances peut se retrouver  raliser le pire, sans prouver de remords (ce qui n'excuse en rien ses actes et ne diminue en rien ses responsabilits).
On a d'ailleurs certaines tudes scientifiques qui tendent dans ce sens, o on est capable d'un certain sadisme si on a l'approbation de la foule, ou que parmi une foule on se sent moins responsable et moins dispos  agir.




> De toute faon, a n'explique pas qu'un mec se fasse lire avec un discours de gauche pour ensuite faire une politique de droite derrire. C'est trop tirer sur la corde de la dmocratie. Le sentiment des gens (et c'est pas parce qu'ils ne sont pas d'accord avec toi qu'ils sont cons), c'est qu'ils ont t rouls dans la farine. C'est de la lucidit, pas de la stupidit.


D'autant plus qu'ils se plaignent de dcision sans chercher  voir plus loin,  comprendre les tenants, les aboutissants, les dbats.
Alors ils se sentent trahis quand tout va mal, et quand tout va bien, il s'en foutent.




> Malheureusement, ils ont la mmoire courte. Dans 10 ans, je pense que ce sera oubli.


Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec cette affirmation.

----------


## David_g

> Hitler a t lu pour les meme raison qu'aujourd'hui. Crise conomique de 1929, rejet des politiques et du capitaliste, rejet de la faute sur une catgorie de personnes, populisme.
> Vouloir que la France soit dirige par un mec du peuple, charismatique, que la France s'affranchisse du reste du monde, virer les immigrs (surtout musulmans) incrimins, ca se ressemble beaucoup non ?
> Pareil pour Trumps, une personne "du peuple" qui parle comme eux qui a russi dans la vie et est un clown.
> Beaucoup de Franais ne connaissent pas les concepts de gauche et de droite. Ils votent a la tete ou un discours sans rflchir.


Juste par principe Hitler n'a pas t lu. son parti avait remport les lgislatives ce qui a conduit  sa nomination en tant que chancelier.

----------


## Invit

> Oblig de faire confiance au discours qu'on nous sert ?
> Et LCP, a sert  quoi ? Et le site de l'assemble nationale, a sert  quoi ?
> 
> Si vous ne voulez pas vous appuyer uniquement sur les discours qu'ils vous servent, et bien regardez ce qu'ils font. Il vous sera ensuite bien plus facile de voter.


J'incluais a dans le discours. C'est pareil, ils crivent ce qu'ils veulent.





> D'ailleurs il a tout fait tout seul .
> 
> On aime bien le diaboliser  l'extrme pour se rassurer, mais la vrit est bien plus effrayante, bien qu'il ai commis des actes atroces, injustifiables, innommables et impardonnables, il n'tait pas un monstre parfaitement inhumain pour autant. C'est a qui fait peur et qu'on n'essaye de ne pas voir, qu'un individu plus ou moins "normal", dans certaines circonstances peut se retrouver  raliser le pire, sans prouver de remords (ce qui n'excuse en rien ses actes et ne diminue en rien ses responsabilits).
> On a d'ailleurs certaines tudes scientifiques qui tendent dans ce sens, o on est capable d'un certain sadisme si on a l'approbation de la foule, ou que parmi une foule on se sent moins responsable et moins dispos  agir.


Un gnocide est forcment diabolis. Maintenant, 90 % du peuple ne savait rien (parce qu'il se fermait les yeux ou pas), 5% en savait une petite partie et 0,5% une grosse partie. On ne peut pas dire qu'il ait eu l'approbation de la foule (EDIT: Les chiffres c'est  vue de nez, d'aprs ce que j'ai retenu des nombreux cours d'histoire sur le sujet).





> D'autant plus qu'ils se plaignent de dcision sans chercher  voir plus loin,  comprendre les tenants, les aboutissants, les dbats.
> Alors ils se sentent trahis quand tout va mal, et quand tout va bien, il s'en foutent.
> 
> 
> Je suis parfaitement d'accord avec cette affirmation.


La foule est constitue d'une multitude d'individus. Certains cherchent  connatre les tenants et les aboutissants, d'autres (dont je fais partie), ont dj dcid qu'il n'tait pas question de se soumettre  la loi de l'conomie sans prendre en compte le social (sinon autant revenir directement  la loi en vigueur sous Louis XIV, comme a on supprime ce  combien stupide droit de vote), d'autres s'en foutent. J'en ai marre d'entendre  partout "les Franais pensent ceci", "la foule est comme a", "le peuple agit comme ci", etc. C'est trop facile de justifier ses discours comme a.

----------


## Neckara

> J'incluais a dans le discours. C'est pareil, ils crivent ce qu'ils veulent.


Encore un coup des Hommes-lzards.
Pour "crire ce qu'ils veulent" dans les CR du parlement... va falloir que tu m'apportes des preuves solides l. Non seulement certaines parties sont filme, mais en plus si un politique s'aperoit que quelque chose a t mal transcript, c'est le scandale assur.

Avec ~600 dputs de tous bords dans la combine, plus les greffiers, et, pour certaines sances, le gouvernement, c'est quand mme vachement bien huil.





> Un gnocide est forcment diabolis. Maintenant, 90 % du peuple ne savait rien (parce qu'il se fermait les yeux ou pas), 5% en savait une petite partie et 0,5% une grosse partie. On ne peut pas dire qu'il ait eu l'approbation de la foule (EDIT: Les chiffres c'est  vue de nez, d'aprs ce que j'ai retenu des nombreux cours d'histoire sur le sujet).


Personne ne savait pour la nuit de cristal ? Personne ne savait pour les ghetto ? Personne ne savait pour les petites toiles jaunes ? Personne ne savait pour les camps de concentration ?

Sacrment aveugle ce peuple  ::aie:: .




> La foule est constitue d'une multitude d'individus. [...] J'en ai marre d'entendre  partout "les Franais pensent ceci", "la foule est comme a", "le peuple agit comme ci", etc. C'est trop facile de justifier ses discours comme a.


On ne renie pas cela, et il est vrai qu'on fait ici une certaine gnralisation en prenant la tendance gnrale de la foule et de ses actions.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Personne ne savait pour la nuit de cristal ? Personne ne savait pour les ghetto ? Personne ne savait pour les petites toiles jaunes ? Personne ne savait pour les camps de concentration ?
> 
> Sacrment aveugle ce peuple .


Tu y tais srement ?  ::roll::

----------


## LSMetag

> Surtout quand tu le fais en faisant couler des boites que tu as rachet, en arnaquant des gens avec une fausse universit non accrdite ou en esquivant les impts.
> 
> Y'a pas  dire, a vend du rve !


Ce qui est tout  fait vrai, mais ce genre de truc, la population "basique" n'est pas au courant ou n'en a rien  faire ^^'

----------


## Traroth2

> Le rasoir d'Ockham n'est pas une question de simplicit, mais d'hypothses qu'il est ncessaire d'ajouter.


Juste une manire plus complique de dire la mme chose.



> On a par exemple pas besoin de poser l'hypothse d'un dieu pour considrer qu'une explosion a eu lieu au commencement de l'univers. Quant  l'origine de cet explosion (je ne suis absolument pas au fait), que l'explosion ai t cre ex-nihilo (on admet 1 chose) est toujours moins coteuse que d'estimer l'existence d'un dieu cr ex-nihilo ayant provoqu l'explosion (on admet 2 choses et on ajoute une entit).


En fait, le cas de l'origine de l'univers est unique en son genre, et c'est l que la validit du rasoir d'Ockham trouve ses limites. En principe, il permet trancher entre deux explications en faveur de la plus simple. Mais on arrive ici  un cas particulier, qui est la rupture de chaine de causalit : les religieux comme les athes disent tous qu'au voisinage de la cration de l'univers, il y a un vnement sans cause : soit la cration de l'univers pour les athes, soit l'existence d'un dieu qui lui cr l'univers pour les religieux. Il reste  dmontrer que le rasoir d'Ockham soit capable de trancher dans ce contexte d'vnement sans cause. Comme d'habitude en la matire,  dfaut d'un cas comparable pour lequel la solution serait connue, c'est une question de foi. L'utilisation du rasoir d'Ockham dans ce contexte est  ranger dans le mme registre que la phrase de Voltaire "Le monde est une horloge et cette horloge a besoin d'un horloger" : a ne convainc que les gens dj convaincus.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour l'illgitimit de la dette, tu as en partie raison. Elle est entretenue par les taux d'intrts. Tout emprunt a des taux d'intrts. Aprs, les taux d'intrt sont bass sur la sant de l'conomie. Si les banques sont en mauvaise posture, elles vont augmenter leurs taux d'intrt. C'est une partie de ce qui s'est pass pendant la crise. Un trait, celui de Maastricht avait t sign justement pour empcher cette dette de dpasser les 2/3 du PIB (soit 66%). Mais la crise (et Sarkozy) s'en est mle. La plupart des Etats ont choisi de braver Maastricht  cause de la crise de 2008 pour renflouer leurs entreprises, leurs banques et rustiner les trous. Ca peut se comprendre, malgr le fait que Maastricht tait l justement pour viter les problmes qu'on a aujourd'hui.


Avant 1973, l'tat franais empruntait  la banque de France,  des taux extrmement bas. Il n'y avait pas de dette. Cette pratique a t interdite et la France a emprunt  des taux levs  des banques qui elles empruntaient  la banque de France,  des taux extrmement bas. C'est de l que vient cette dette. Et c'est pour a qu'elle est illgitime. Il faut changer a. Le but de l'impt n'est pas d'enrichir les banques !

----------


## Invit

> Encore un coup des Hommes-lzards.
> Pour "crire ce qu'ils veulent" dans les CR du parlement... va falloir que tu m'apportes des preuves solides l. Non seulement certaines parties sont filme, mais en plus si un politique s'aperoit que quelque chose a t mal transcript, c'est le scandale assur.
> 
> Avec ~600 dputs de tous bords dans la combine, plus les greffiers, et, pour certaines sances, le gouvernement, c'est quand mme vachement bien huil.


Pour le cas des CR, ils sont dj lus, donc c'est HS. Je parlais du discours avant lection (aussi bien ce qui est parl que ce qui est crit).






> Personne ne savait pour la nuit de cristal ? Personne ne savait pour les ghetto ? Personne ne savait pour les petites toiles jaunes ? Personne ne savait pour les camps de concentration ?
> 
> Sacrment aveugle ce peuple .


Je le redis : le peuple allemand n'tait pas au courant du gnocide et Hitler n'a pas eu l'approbation de la foule pour le perptrer. a passait pas  la tl. Tout le monde est aveugle quand a l'arrange. Personne n'a une vision claire, complte et objective de ce qui l'entoure. Toi et moi compris ( moins que les caractristiques humaines ne te concernent pas).





> On ne renie pas cela, et il est vrai qu'on fait ici une certaine gnralisation en prenant la tendance gnrale de la foule et de ses actions.


Mais c'est cette tendance gnrale de la foule et de ses actions qui a permis de nombreuses avances sociales. Attention (je te vois dj te jeter  ma gorge), je suis contre les rvolutions sanglantes. Mais dire qu'on fait ce qu'on veut parce que toute faon le peuple est trop con,  c'est s'exposer exactement  a. Pour diriger un peuple, il faut l'couter. S'il ne comprend pas, il faut lui expliquer. Sinon, a se passe mal. Dans ce cas prcis (la loi travail), les tenants et les aboutissants ont dj t expliqus, les gens ont trs bien compris, mais ils ne sont pas d'accord. Pour moi, c'est un non rflchi. Pas un non motionnel. Rien n'a t fait pour prendre l'argent l o il existe. Des scandales de financements obscurs clatent tous les jours, et plus personne ne se fatigue  s'en mouvoir, mais quand on dit au gens "ben oui, les patrons ont peut d'embaucher parce que vous avez trop de droits", il y a un truc qui va pas. C'est pas de la connerie.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour le coup de cotisations sociales qui baissent, et qui font diminuer les recettes est un tres bon exemple, car si l'on baisse les cotisations certaines entreprises pourraient enclencher des recrutement ou des projets donc creer de l'economie et du coup au final creer de la richesse et des cotisations.
> 
> Pas besoin non plus de faire des tres hautes etudes pour comprendre que cela peut creer un cercle vertueux.
> 
> Au exemple: la france gagne la coupe du monde(evenement non planifie tu me l'accorde) et bien cela peut creer de la consommation donc de la croissance.
> 
> Un tremblement de terre en chine, une economie mondiale en berne, une crise des subprime aux us une economie en berne. Si tu sais tous prevoir, tu devrais te reconvertir en mme soleil ou trader.


L'conomie franaise n'est pas aussi fragile que tu le prtends. Ca a dj t dit au dbut de ce dbat : le PIB de la France n'a JAMAIS t aussi lev. Les tremblements de terre en Chine ont bon dos !




> Ah oui je note que le cac40 est le grand mechant loup2.0 . Ils ont fait quoi le cac40 contre toi eux/nous a part de l'optimisation fiscale ?


Dj, pourquoi " part l'optimisation fiscale" ? Pourquoi exclure a d'entre de jeu ? a serait dj bien suffisamment grave !

Les multinationales extorquent aussi des subventions, dlocalisent, font travailler des enfants, produisent dans des conditions environnementales dsastreuses, fabriquent des produits toxiques pour les consommateurs, corrompent fonctionnaires et politiques, etc.

----------


## Traroth2

> D'ailleurs a part le CICE pour aider a l'embauche (c'est le but), qu'est-ce qu'on donne au CAC-40 ?


C'est le but annonc, mais a ressemble plus  des cadeaux sans contrepartie. D'ailleurs, *A NE CR PAS D'EMPLOI !
*
Sinon, tu as dj oubli le pacte de responsabilit ? Moi pas. En plus du CICE, c'est *30 MILLIARDS D'EUROS !* L'argent de nos impts, dpenss en vain pour enrichir les "copains" !

http://multinationales.org/Pacte-de-...abilite-60-000

----------


## Traroth2

> Rien que le fait de choisir entre frais rel et frais tarifaires pour les frais professionnels c'est une forme d'optimisation fiscale.
> Savoir si tu fais une dclaration spare ou non avec tes enfants, idem.


L n'est pas la question. Le problme, c'est que les entreprises ne participent plus  l'effort commun. Moi, je paie toujours des impts. Marre des sophismes !

----------


## Traroth2

> Hitler a t lu pour les meme raison qu'aujourd'hui. Crise conomique de 1929, rejet des politiques et du capitaliste, rejet de la faute sur une catgorie de personnes, populisme.
> 
> Vouloir que la France soit dirige par un mec du peuple, charismatique, que la France s'affranchisse du reste du monde, virer les immigrs (surtout musulmans) incrimins, ca se ressemble beaucoup non ?
> 
> Pareil pour Trumps, une personne "du peuple" qui parle comme eux qui a russi dans la vie et est un clown.
> 
> Beaucoup de Franais ne connaissent pas les concepts de gauche et de droite. Ils votent a la tete ou un discours sans rflchir.


Hitler n'a pas du tout t lu dmocratiquement. Je ne comprends pas que ce bobard ressorte ainsi priodiquement...

----------


## Traroth2

> Moi je ne vois aucune diffrence entre la gauche et la droite. Je n'ai vue aucun changement aprs 2012 moi en tous cas... ("le changement c'est maintenant" qu'il disait )


Le PS, c'est pas la gauche.

Copinage avec le Medef, privatisation, baisse d'impt pour les multinationales et les riches, libre-change. Autoritarisme, emprisonnements de syndicalistes, tabassages de manifestants. C'est la droite.

----------


## Traroth2

> Un joli populiste.


Un dmagogue, tu veux dire.

----------


## GPPro

> Surtout quand tu le fais en faisant couler des boites que tu as rachet, en arnaquant des gens avec une fausse universit non accrdite ou en esquivant les impts.
> 
> Y'a pas  dire, a vend du rve !


Et accessoirement je suis sr qu'il n'a jamais bnfici du carnet d'adresse de papa ou du rseau dont tu disposes en tant que gosse de riche...

----------


## Traroth2

> Justement. On a quoi comme autre choix ? On est oblig de faire confiance au discours qu'on nous sert, parce qu'on ne peut pas faire autrement. Le droit de vote est le seul moyen pour nous d'exercer notre droit dmocratique.


On peut regarder si leur discours est cohrent sur la dure. De quels autres politiques ils sont proches. Et surtout, on peut regarder ce qu'ils ont dj fait  d'autres postes.

----------


## Invit

> Le PS, c'est pas la gauche.
> 
> Copinage avec le Medef, privatisation, baisse d'impt pour les multinationales et les riches, libre-change. Autoritarisme, emprisonnements de syndicalistes, tabassages de manifestants. C'est la droite.


Oui, mme sans tout a, le modle conomique propos sur le papier par le PS ressemble  du keynsianisme. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi a apparaissait en rouge et  gauche dans le graphique qu'on voit en ducation civique et dans la presse. ::weird::

----------


## Neckara

> Tu y tais srement ?


 :8O: 

Tu vas me dire qu'on oblige tous les juifs  porter une toile jaune, aux autres de justifier qu'ils ne sont pas juifs et que personne n'a rien vu ?
Tu vas me dire qu'il y a eu aucun journal sur la nuit de cristal ? Que les riverains et passants n'ont rien vu ?
Tu vas me dire qu'on a construit des mur et dplac des familles entires sans que personne n'ai rien vu, ne serait-ce que les voisins ?

Tu te fous pas un peu du monde ?




> En principe, il permet trancher entre deux explications en faveur de la plus simple.


Non.




> il y a un vnement sans cause : soit la cration de l'univers pour les athes, soit l'existence d'un dieu qui lui cr l'univers pour les religieux. Il reste  dmontrer que le rasoir d'Ockham soit capable de trancher dans ce contexte d'vnement sans cause.


Dans un premier cas tu as :
cration ex-nihilo du monde.

Dans le second tu as :
cration ex-nihilo du monde.cration initie par une entit suprieure.entit suprieur cre ex-nihilo.

Le rasoir permet donc bien de trancher, vu qu'on a pas besoin d'ajouter une entit (ici une entit suprieure) pour expliquer la cration du monde.




> L'utilisation du rasoir d'Ockham dans ce contexte est  ranger dans le mme registre que la phrase de Voltaire "Le monde est une horloge et cette horloge a besoin d'un horloger" : a ne convainc que les gens dj convaincus.


C'est une incomprhension totale du principe mme du rasoir d'Ockham. Il ne sert pas  prouver, mais sert d'heuristique dans le monde scientifique.




> Pour le cas des CR, ils sont dj lus, donc c'est HS. Je parlais du discours avant lection (aussi bien ce qui est parl que ce qui est crit).


Ce n'tait pas trs clair vu que je parlais bien de LCP et de l'assemble nationale.

Cela permet dj de se faire une opinion sur le parti, voir ce qu'il dit, propose et vote  l'assemble nationale, de se faire l'avis sur un politique (ministre, dput) qui veut se prsenter ensuite, etc.




> Je le redis : le peuple allemand n'tait pas au courant du gnocide et Hitler n'a pas eu l'approbation de la foule pour le perptrer. a passait pas  la tl. Tout le monde est aveugle quand a l'arrange. Personne n'a une vision claire, complte et objective de ce qui l'entoure. Toi et moi compris ( moins que les caractristiques humaines ne te concernent pas).


Je n'ai pas dit que le peuple allemand tait au courant du gnocide, cependant, il n'tait pas non plus "au courant de rien", et il n'y a pas eu uniquement le gnocide.
L'argumentation apporte ne tient donc pas, car mme si le peuple n'tait pas au courant pour le gnocide, il l'tait pour les autres exactions.




> Pour diriger un peuple, il faut l'couter. S'il ne comprend pas, il faut lui expliquer.


Le problme, c'est qu'on peut alors lui expliquer ce qui nous chante et le faire aller l o on veut qu'il aille.




> Sinon, a se passe mal. Dans ce cas prcis (la loi travail), les tenants et les aboutissants ont dj t expliqus, les gens ont trs bien compris, mais ils ne sont pas d'accord.


Je n'en suis pas si sr vu que peu de personnes ne semblent tre au courant des autres articles de ce texte.




> mais quand on dit au gens "ben oui, les patrons ont peut d'embaucher parce que vous avez trop de droits", il y a un truc qui va pas.


C'est dj une caricature du discours adverse et ainsi une mcomprhension des arguments et du point de vu.

----------


## Invit

> On peut regarder si leur discours est cohrent sur la dure. Et surtout, on peut regarder ce qu'ils ont dj fait  d'autres postes.


Oui, mais s'il ne l'est pas, on ne vote pas et c'est un autre qui est lu. Il n'y a pas de solution.

----------


## Traroth2

> Le rasoir permet donc bien de trancher, vu qu'on a pas besoin d'ajouter une entit (ici une entit suprieure) pour expliquer la cration du monde.


Bon, je vais te la faire plus courte et avec des mots plus simples, puisque tu te permets de faire comme si je n'avais rien dit : NON, ce que tu dis est faux. Le raisonnement que tu exposes dbouche sur : PAS d'explication. Parce que c'est sr a que les athes concluent. Donc je rpte : NON, les athes n'arrivent pas  expliquer la cration du monde. Ils prtendent simplement qu'il n'y a pas d'explication.

Encore une fois, on n'a strictement aucun point de comparaison qui permet d'affirmer que le rasoir d'Ockham s'applique quand il dbouche sur une non-explication. On en arrive donc  *la foi*.

Tu as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord, mais si tu fais comme si ce que je n'avais rien dit, je cesserais de te rpondre. C'est du troll, et je ne rponds pas aux trolls.




> C'est une incomprhension totale du principe mme du rasoir d'Ockham. Il ne sert pas  prouver, mais sert d'heuristique dans le monde scientifique.


Tu cherches encore  me faire dire quelque chose que je n'ai absolument pas dit. *Cesse*.

----------


## Traroth2

> Oui, mais s'il ne l'est pas, on ne vote pas et c'est un autre qui est lu. Il n'y a pas de solution.


Ah ben ouais, s'il n'y a que des mauvais candidats, il n'y a pas de solution, c'est vident. Mais dans ce cas, finalement, moi, je m'en fous lequel est lu...

Mais on n'en est pas l,  mon avis.

----------


## super_navide

> Tu vas me dire qu'on oblige tous les juifs  porter une toile jaune, aux autres de justifier qu'ils ne sont pas juifs et que personne n'a rien vu ?
> Tu vas me dire qu'il y a eu aucun journal sur la nuit de cristal ? Que les riverains et passants n'ont rien vu ?
> Tu vas me dire qu'on a construit des mur et dplac des familles entires sans que personne n'ai rien vu, ne serait-ce que les voisins ?
> 
> Tu te fous pas un peu du monde ?
> 
> 
> Non.
> 
> ...


Tu a pas autre chose dans ta vie que de poster toujours les mmes truc.
Genre un diplme  prparer , tu travail  chercher ?????

----------


## Invit

> Le problme, c'est qu'on peut alors lui expliquer ce qui nous chante et le faire aller l o on veut qu'il aille.


Tout  fait, mais on s'expose  ne pas tre cru.




> C'est dj une caricature du discours adverse et ainsi une mcomprhension des arguments et du point de vu.


Explique-moi donc. Pourquoi, au lieu de baisser les charges des PME qui souhaitent embaucher, on cherche  flexibiliser les salaris ? Pour l'argument du financement,  la limite je veux bien s'il y avait un MINIMUM d'efforts de faits pour aller chercher l'argent l o il se trouve au lieu de faire des cadeaux pas possibles aux plus fortuns.

----------


## Neckara

> Bon, je vais te la faire plus courte et avec des mots plus simples, puisque tu te permets de faire comme si je n'avais rien dit : NON, ce que tu dis est faux. Le raisonnement que tu exposes dbouche sur : PAS d'explication. Parce que c'est sr a que les athes concluent. Donc je rpte : NON, les athes n'arrivent pas  expliquer la cration du monde. Ils prtendent simplement qu'il n'y a pas d'explication.


En quoi une cration ex-nihilo est une absence d'explications ?  ::koi:: .

D'ailleurs ils ne prtendent pas qu'il n'y a pas d'explications, mais qu'ils ne la connaissent pas encore. Le fait d'affirmer de ne pas avoir besoin d'une entit suprieur n'est en rien le dni de l'existence d'une explication.

De plus, en quoi la prsence d'une entit suprieur expliquerait mieux, vu que le monde reste cr ex-nihilo, pire on revient mme  devoir expliquer la cration du dieu ex-nihilo et de pourquoi il a voulu crer le monde.




> Encore une fois, on n'a strictement aucun point de comparaison qui permet d'affirmer que le rasoir d'Ockham s'applique quand il dbouche sur une non-explication. On en arrive donc  *la foi*.


Comme je l'ai dj dit, le rasoir d'Ockham ne sert pas  prouver, mais sert d'heuristique.




> Tu cherches encore  me faire dire quelque chose que je n'ai absolument pas dit. *Cesse*.


Non, tu as dit :



> L'utilisation du rasoir d'Ockham dans ce contexte est  ranger dans le  mme registre que la phrase de Voltaire "Le monde est une horloge et  cette horloge a besoin d'un horloger" : *a ne convainc que les gens dj  convaincus*.


Et comme je le dit, c'est une incomprhension du rasoir d'Ockham qui est une *heuristique*, il n'est donc pas question de convaincre.

----------


## r0d

> [...] les religieux comme les athes disent tous qu'au voisinage de la cration de l'univers, il y a un vnement sans cause [...]


A propos de l'athisme. Selon vous un athe c'est:
1. Quelqu'un qui croit que Dieu n'existe pas. (croyance positive)
2. Quelqu'un ne croit pas que Dieu existe. (croyance ngative)
3. Quelqu'un qui est persuad que Dieu n'existe pas. (conviction)

La diffrence subtile entre les deux premires propositions est importante selon moi. Pour faire court, dans le premier cas, on est dans un schma de croyance qui se rapproche de la foi, alors que dans le deuxime cas, on est plutt dans une approche sceptique d'acceptation du doute.

----------


## Neckara

> Explique-moi donc. Pourquoi, au lieu de baisser les charges des PME qui souhaitent embaucher, on cherche  flexibiliser les salaris ?


De mmoire, il y avait eu une tentative pour privilgier les PME, mais qui avait t censure parce qu'elle allait  l'encontre du principe d'galit, et des trucs du genre.
Je n'ai qu'un souvenir floue de la chose.
Tu pourrais aussi avoir l'UE qui pourrait nous tomber dessus pour protectionnisme (? j'mets juste une hypothse).


Aprs, je suis sur 3 discussions  la fois, je ne peux pas non plus tout vous prouver.
C'est aussi  vous, lorsque vous vous forgez une opinion d'aller rechercher les arguments pour et les arguments contre, d'essayer de comprendre le contexte, les tenants et les aboutissants. Je ne peux pas vous dire "non c'est plus compliqu" et passer des journes entires  faire de la recherche d'informations comme je le fais actuellement sur un autre fil sur les emplois du temps des parlementaires.

C'est bien de me poser ces questions, mais il faut aussi vous les poser  vous-mme. D'autant plus que ce que vous faites risque alors de s'apparenter  une inversion de la charge de la preuve. De plus, par cette question, vous risquez aussi de tomber dans le pige du procs d'intention.
La question ici n'est pas de savoir pourquoi ils font a plutt que de faire ci, mais bien de pourquoi ils font a, dans quel objectif, et comment le justifient-ils ?

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, mme sans tout a, le modle conomique propos sur le papier par le PS ressemble  du keynsianisme. Je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi a apparaissait en rouge et  gauche dans le graphique qu'on voit en ducation civique et dans la presse.


Parce que depuis 40 ans, le paradigme au sein de la classe jacassante a chang. Un no-libralisme qui n'a d'ailleurs pas grand chose de libral et qui s'inspire trs vaguement de Hayek et Friedman sert de pense unique et de nouvelle religion dans les mdias aux ordres, est devenu hgmonique au sein de l'universit avant de refluer progressivement (sauf en France o les coles non orthodoxes sont marginalises). Alors forcment, tout ce qui ressemble mme de trs loin aux ides de Keynes qui ont fonctionn jusqu'aux chocs ptroliers est diabolis.

----------


## Zirak

> A propos de l'athisme. Selon vous un athe c'est:
> 1. Quelqu'un qui croit que Dieu n'existe pas. (croyance positive)
> 2. Quelqu'un ne croit pas que Dieu existe. (croyance ngative)
> 3. Quelqu'un qui est persuad que Dieu n'existe pas. (conviction)
> 
> La diffrence subtile entre les deux premires proposition est importante selon moi. Pour faire court, dans le premier cas, on est dans un schma de croyance qui se rapproche de la foi, alors que dans le deuxime cas, on est plutt dans une approche sceptique d'acceptation du doute.


Dans le 2me cas, si on est dans une approche d'acception du doute (bref on n'est pas sr quoi ? ^^), est-ce que l'on ne se rapprocherait pas plus de l'agnostique du coup ?

----------


## LSMetag

> Juste par principe Hitler n'a pas t lu. son parti avait remport les lgislatives ce qui a conduit  sa nomination en tant que chancelier.


Oui c'est vrai. Mais le chancelier, c'est le matre en Allemagne. Et les lections lgislatives, si c'est comme chez nous, c'est le peuple qui vote. Hitler tait le gros leader de ce parti donc il tait certain que ce soit lui le chancelier.
Sinon les grosses entreprises soutenaient Hitler dans ses actions vu que a leur rapportait des sous. Tout comme un certains nombre d'Allemands ayant pris part  la guerre.
Ils ont bu les paroles d'Hitler concernant les juifs, les politiques et les autres pays. Donc je ne suis pas sr qu'ils taient vraiment opposs au gnocide et  la Guerre.
L'Allemagne regagnait sa grandeur, tout le monde avait du travail (construction d'armes,...)

Les gens ont la mmoire courte comme dit prcdemment.




> L, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi (sans vouloir te vexer). Si tu en es  considrer les gens comme a, il est temps de sortir un peu.


C'est ce qu'on m'a rapport. Je n'ai pas vrifi cette info au niveau des chiffres. Mais il est sr que tu as des tas de personnes qui n'y connaissent rien en politique et qui sont tout autant capable de voter Mlanchon que LePen. J'ai vu des interviews o des gens disaient "la gauche et la droite n'ont pas march, donc on essaye autre chose". Et je vois beaucoup ce genre de raisonnement autour de moi.




> De toute faon, a n'explique pas qu'un mec se fasse lire avec un discours de gauche pour ensuite faire une politique de droite derrire. C'est trop tirer sur la corde de la dmocratie. Le sentiment des gens (et c'est pas parce qu'ils ne sont pas d'accord avec toi qu'ils sont cons), c'est qu'ils ont t rouls dans la farine. C'est de la lucidit, pas de la stupidit. Malheureusement, ils ont la mmoire courte. Dans 10 ans, je pense que ce sera oubli.


Il y a divers courants au sein d'un mme parti politique. C'est pour a qu'on a des primaires. Les gens sont responsables de leurs choix. Vous croyiez sincrement qu'Hollande tait un gauchiste ? Aubry l'avait dit pendant la primaire, et a se voyait, il incarnait une "gauche molle", autrement dit un centre gauche. C'est un homme de synthse, donc plus ou moins au centre. D'ailleurs cette synthse lui a caus beaucoup de tort. Mettre Valls et Montebourg dans le mme gouvernement, et  des postes importants, c'tait risqu. Faire des lois consensuelles (comme la loi travail) ne satisfait personne et il le sait. Mais il est comme a et l'assume.

Hollande ne pratique pas une politique de droite mais une politique Sociale-Dmocrate (ou Sociale Librale), ce qui n'est pas vraiment pareil. Par rapport  ce contexte difficile qui relve quand mme de l'exception, je pense qu'on aurait difficilement pu avoir un meilleur quilibre pour  la fois grer les difficults conomiques/intrieures, tout en gardant l'essentiel de nos valeurs. Je vous laisse voir le programme politique des Rpublicains. L vous verrez ce que c'est la Droite.

Il a respect la quasi-totalit de ses engagements de campagne (les 60 proposition + les "Moi-prsident je" => http://www.luipresident.fr/60-engagements), ce sont des faits (encore faut-il suivre ce qu'il fait), alors je ne vois pas comment le mme programme pourrait tre tantt de gauche, tantt de droite. Encore faut-il le lire et ne pas juste voter parce qu'il est dans un parti de gauche. L'inversion de la courbe du chmage est l, ainsi que les premiers investissements des entreprises. 
Il a remis les policiers et enseignants supprims et recr les services de Renseignement, pour lutter contre le terrorisme. Sans a, on aurait eu encore plus d'attentats. Tout a, en conomisant sur les dpenses de l'Elyse. 
Il a gard la retraite  60 ans et les 35h, comme il l'a dit.
Niveau cologie, il y a la COP21 (faire signer 150 pays sur un accord de rduction des pollutions, faut le faire) et la fermeture (en cours) de la centrale de Fessenheim.
Sans parler du mariage homo.

Les difficults diverses (budget 2012 de droite et plans sociaux par exemple) + le systme lourd de la 5me rpublique font que beaucoup de lois mettent du temps  tre votes et appliques (en gros plus de 2 ans). Sans parler du temps ensuite pour en voir les effets. Pour appliquer la moindre mesure conomique, il fallait restaurer la croissance. Ca aura pris 4 ans. C'est lent, c'est long, mais a finit par avancer. Si personne ne fait de btises ensuite, a devrait continuer de s'amliorer.

Prenons une personne de la "vraie" gauche, Tsypras. Il a pu l'appliquer son programme  gauche de la gauche ? En Grce (et mme ailleurs, comme l'Espagne, le Portugal, l'Italie,...), c'est bien plus dur que chez nous.

Donc voil, je ne suis pas spcialement pro-Hollande (j'ai vot pour lui par dfaut), mais je n'aime pas qu'on crache gratuitement, sans donnes concrtes ou statistiques, sur quelqu'un qui a boss comme un fou pour son pays, malgr les embches (sa femme par exemple), et qui ne change pas de cap bien que sachant qu'il ne sera pas rlu. C'est simplement injuste pour lui.
Son gros dfaut a t sa communication dplorable. Si il avait mis les choses sur la table ds le dbut et t plus ferme (ne pas nommer Ayrault qui n'avait aucune autorit), il y aurait moins eu ce sentiment de "trahison".

Si vous voulez tout tout de suite, adoptez un dictateur. Mais bon, vous n'aimez pas les 49-3... Vous pouvez aussi choisir de vous asseoir sur vos dettes, mais je pense qu'on ne vous laissera pas faire ou que les "vengeances" seront terribles, sans parler des dommages collatraux (les autres pays de l'Europe qui dpendent de vous et qui n'ont rien demand). Quelqu'un qui ne paye pas ses dettes, on va saisir ses biens, de gr ou de force.

----------


## Invit

> Aprs, je suis sur 3 discussions  la fois, je ne peux pas non plus tout vous prouver.
> C'est aussi  vous, lorsque vous vous forgez une opinion d'aller rechercher les arguments pour et les arguments contre, d'essayer de comprendre le contexte, les tenants et les aboutissants. Je ne peux pas vous dire "non c'est plus compliqu" et passer des journes entires  faire de la recherche d'informations comme je le fais actuellement sur un autre fil sur les emplois du temps des parlementaires.
> 
> C'est bien de me poser ces questions, mais il faut aussi vous les poser  vous-mme. D'autant plus que ce que vous faites risque alors de s'apparenter  une inversion de la charge de la preuve. De plus, par cette question, vous risquez aussi de tomber dans le pige du procs d'intention.
> La question ici n'est pas de savoir pourquoi ils font a plutt que de faire ci, mais bien de pourquoi ils font a, dans quel objectif, et comment le justifient-ils ?


Elle est bonne celle-l. C'est toi qui me dis que je n'ai pas bien compris, je te demande pourquoi et tu me dis d'aller chercher moi-mme. J'adore. Donc tu pars du principe que je n'ai pas compris, mais tu ne sais pas pourquoi ? C'est quoi ce troll ?

----------


## Neckara

> Elle est bonne celle-l. C'est toi qui me dis que je n'ai pas bien compris, je te demande pourquoi et tu me dis d'aller chercher moi-mme. J'adore. Donc tu pars du principe que je n'ai pas compris, mais tu ne sais pas pourquoi ? C'est quoi ce troll ?


Non, je te dis :
que tu nous fais un procs d'intention : "alors pourquoi ils ont pas fait a ?"je te donne quand mme des pistes pour rpondre  ta question ;je te dis que tu es au bord du retournement de la charge de la preuve "alors pourquoi ils ont pas fait a ?"je te dis, que c'est aussi de votre responsabilit, lorsque vous tablissez un jugement de faire preuve de recul et de vous renseigner au lieu de balancer affirmations sur affirmations puis dmerdez-vous ;

Ensuite, tu ne m'as pas demand pourquoi tu n'as pas compris, ni mme ce que tu n'as pas compris, mais bien "pourquoi ils n'ont pas fait autre chose", ce qui est une question tout  fait diffrente.
Au passage, je me souviens aussi avoir donn quelques pistes concernant les justifications il y a quelques jours sur le mme sujet, ce qui suffit amplement  appuyer mon affirmation prcdente.

----------


## Traroth2

> En quoi une cration ex-nihilo est une absence d'explications ? .


En amont de cette "cration ex-nihilo", il n'y a rien, et pas d'explication.




> D'ailleurs ils ne prtendent pas qu'il n'y a pas d'explications, mais qu'ils ne la connaissent pas encore. Le fait d'affirmer de ne pas avoir besoin d'une entit suprieur n'est en rien le dni de l'existence d'une explication.


Et bien dans ce cas, comme je viens de le dire, le rasoir d'Ockham ne s'applique effectivement pas, puisque l'hypothse de la cration divine est simplement remplace par une autre hypothse qu'on ne connait pas. CQFD.

Cela dit, je crois que tu mlanges athisme et agnosticisme. Parce que si on parle d'une explication qu'on ne connait pas, comment affirmer que cette explication n'est pas une intervention d'un dmiurge, c'est  dire,  toutes fins utile, d'une divinit ? En fait, c'est contradictoire avec l'ide mme de cration ex-nihilo, c'est  dire  partir de RIEN. J'ai l'impression que cette ide est loin d'tre claire dans ton esprit.




> Et comme je le dit, c'est une incomprhension du rasoir d'Ockham qui est une *heuristique*, il n'est donc pas question de convaincre.


Si, il faut croire que le rasoir d'Ockham s'applique dans ce cas, ce qui n'a rien d'vident. Il s'applique dans un cas de figure bien prcis, et rien ne permet d'affirmer qu'on est bien dans ce cas de figure.

----------


## Traroth2

> A propos de l'athisme. Selon vous un athe c'est:
> 1. Quelqu'un qui croit que Dieu n'existe pas. (croyance positive)
> 2. Quelqu'un ne croit pas que Dieu existe. (croyance ngative)
> 3. Quelqu'un qui est persuad que Dieu n'existe pas. (conviction)
> 
> La diffrence subtile entre les deux premires propositions est importante selon moi. Pour faire court, dans le premier cas, on est dans un schma de croyance qui se rapproche de la foi, alors que dans le deuxime cas, on est plutt dans une approche sceptique d'acceptation du doute.


Bon, le cas 3 me parait difficile. Il n'y a pas d'lment factuel permettant d'affirmer que dieu n'existe pas. Le cas 2, c'est de l'agnosticisme, en fait. Un agnostique ne croit pas que dieu existe, et ne croit pas non plus qu'il n'existe pas, pour faire simple. L'athisme, c'est le cas 1.

----------


## Traroth2

> Parce que depuis 40 ans, le paradigme au sein de la classe jacassante a chang. Un no-libralisme qui n'a d'ailleurs pas grand chose de libral et qui s'inspire trs vaguement de Hayek et Friedman sert de pense unique et de nouvelle religion dans les mdias aux ordres, est devenu hgmonique au sein de l'universit avant de refluer progressivement (sauf en France o les coles non orthodoxes sont marginalises). Alors forcment, tout ce qui ressemble mme de trs loin aux ides de Keynes qui ont fonctionn jusqu'aux chocs ptroliers est diabolis.


Je ne peux plussoyer qu'une seule fois, et c'est dommage !  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Il y a divers courants au sein d'un mme parti politique. C'est pour a qu'on a des primaires. Les gens sont responsables de leurs choix. Vous croyiez sincrement qu'Hollande tait un gauchiste ? Aubry l'avait dit pendant la primaire, et a se voyait, il incarnait une "gauche molle", autrement dit un centre gauche.


Je ne comprend pas ton propos. Tu disais plus haut que Hollande a raison de ne pas couter le peuple parce que le peuple est con. Ensuite tu dis que s'il tait intelligent, le peuple aurait su  l'avance que Hollande ne respecterait pas son programme prsidentiel et donc ne l'aurait pas lu ? Je suis un peu perdue.





> Faire des lois consensuelles (comme la loi travail) ne satisfait personne et il le sait. Mais il est comme a et l'assume.


Et boom ! a c'est pour la dmocratie.




> Hollande ne pratique pas une politique de droite mais une politique Sociale-Dmocrate (ou Sociale Librale), ce qui n'est pas vraiment pareil. Par rapport  ce contexte difficile qui relve quand mme de l'exception, je pense qu'on aurait difficilement pu avoir un meilleur quilibre pour  la fois grer les difficults conomiques/intrieures, tout en gardant l'essentiel de nos valeurs. Je vous laisse voir le programme politique des Rpublicains. L vous verrez ce que c'est la Droite.


L'quilibre, selon moi, aurait t de baisser les charges des PME en rduisant les cadeaux offerts aux grosses fortunes. C'est ce qui tait dans son programme et dans ses discours. Flexibiliser les travailleurs est une position librale, pas sociale-dmocrate (punaise, dans social-dmocrate, y'a bien les mots "social" et "dmocrate", ou j'ai encore rien compris ?)




> Il a remis les policiers et enseignants supprims


a c'est le genre de trucs que j'aurais pu voir par moi-mme sans allumer la tl. Petite question : Il les a mis o les enseignants ? Parce que  la maternelle les enfants sont toujours 35 par classe.





> Donc voil, je ne suis pas spcialement pro-Hollande (j'ai vot pour lui par dfaut), mais je n'aime pas qu'on crache gratuitement, sans donnes concrtes ou statistiques, sur quelqu'un qui a boss comme un fou pour son pays, malgr les embches (sa femme par exemple), et qui ne change pas de cap bien que sachant qu'il ne sera pas rlu. C'est simplement injuste pour lui.
> Son gros dfaut a t sa communication dplorable. Si il avait mis les choses sur la table ds le dbut et t plus ferme (ne pas nommer Ayrault qui n'avait aucune autorit), il y aurait moins eu ce sentiment de "trahison".


Je rle contre la loi travail. Hollande en tant qu'tre humain m'intresse autant que Chimne Badi.




> Si vous voulez tout tout de suite, adoptez un dictateur. Mais bon, vous n'aimez pas les 49-3... Vous pouvez aussi choisir de vous asseoir sur vos dettes, mais je pense qu'on ne vous laissera pas faire ou que les "vengeances" seront terribles, sans parler des dommages collatraux (les autres pays de l'Europe qui dpendent de vous et qui n'ont rien demand). Quelqu'un qui ne paye pas ses dettes, on va saisir ses biens, de gr ou de force.


J'ai pas compris le propos.

----------


## r0d

> Dans le 2me cas, si on est dans une approche d'acception du doute (bref on n'est pas sr quoi ? ^^), est-ce que l'on ne se rapprocherait pas plus de l'agnostique du coup ?


Je conois l'agnosticisme comme une tape supplmentaire dans l'acceptation du doute, puisqu'il dcoule d'une mthode (cartsienne) bien dfinie: je n'ai pas les lments qui me permettent de rpondre  cette question, donc je mabstiens d'y rpondre.
Enfin, c'est comme a que le vois.

----------


## Invit

> Parce que depuis 40 ans, le paradigme au sein de la classe jacassante a chang. Un no-libralisme qui n'a d'ailleurs pas grand chose de libral et qui s'inspire trs vaguement de Hayek et Friedman sert de pense unique et de nouvelle religion dans les mdias aux ordres, est devenu hgmonique au sein de l'universit avant de refluer progressivement (sauf en France o les coles non orthodoxes sont marginalises). Alors forcment, tout ce qui ressemble mme de trs loin aux ides de Keynes qui ont fonctionn jusqu'aux chocs ptroliers est diabolis.


Ou comment me remettre les ides en place en moins de 5 lignes.  ::merci::

----------


## Neckara

> En amont de cette "cration ex-nihilo", il n'y a rien, et pas d'explication.


"Cration ex-nihilo" veut bien dire ce que a veut dire. On a donc bel et bien une explication de la cration que tu le veuille ou non.
De mme qu'on a longtemps expliqu la gravit sans avoir besoin de savoir ce qui provoque rellement la gravit, ce qui en est  l'origine.

Et en admettant une entit suprieure, il y a quoi en "amont" de la cration ex-nihilo de l'entit suprieure ?




> Et bien dans ce cas, comme je viens de le dire, le rasoir d'Ockham ne s'applique effectivement pas, puisque l'hypothse de la cration divine est simplement remplace par une autre hypothse qu'on ne connait pas. CQFD.


Je vais essayer de garder mon calme, mais c'est dur face  tant de mauvaises foie :

Cration divine
Cration ex-nihilo

Choses  admettre
* cration du monde par une divinit
* cration ex-nihilo d'une divinit
* cration du monde ex-nihilo

Entits  admettre
* dieu




J'ai besoin de te ramener en primaire pour t'apprendre  compter ?





> Cela dit, je crois que tu mlanges athisme et agnosticisme.


Aucun rapport. Je parle ici du rasoir d'Ockham et de la non ncessit de poser l'hypothse de l'existence d'un dieu ou tout autre divinit pour expliquer la cration du monde.




> comment affirmer que cette explication n'est pas une intervention d'un dmiurge, c'est  dire,  toutes fins utile, d'une divinit ?


Le rasoir d'Ockham est une *heuristique*.




> J'ai l'impression que cette ide est loin d'tre claire dans ton esprit.


J'ai surtout l'impression que tu t'embrouilles pour pas grand chose.




> Si, il faut croire que le rasoir d'Ockham s'applique dans ce cas, ce qui n'a rien d'vident. Il s'applique dans un cas de figure bien prcis, et rien ne permet d'affirmer qu'on est bien dans ce cas de figure.


Le rasoir d'Ockham s'applique... ds qu'on veut proposer une explication d'un phnomne. Donc malheureusement pour toi, oui il s'applique.

----------


## Traroth2

Ok, tu te fous de la gueule du monde. Sans moi.

----------


## kain_tn

> [...]
> Je vais essayer de garder mon calme, mais c'est dur face  tant de mauvaises foie :
> 
> Cration divine
> Cration ex-nihilo
> 
> Choses  admettre
> * cration du monde par une divinit
> * cration ex-nihilo d'une divinit
> ...


"Tant de mauvaise foi", s'il-te-plat. Parce que l a pique vraiment les yeux...

----------


## LSMetag

> Je ne comprend pas ton propos. Tu disais plus haut que Hollande a raison de ne pas couter le peuple parce que le peuple est con. Ensuite tu dis que s'il tait intelligent, le peuple aurait su  l'avance que Hollande ne respecterait pas son programme prsidentiel et donc ne l'aurait pas lu ? Je suis un peu perdue.


Tu comprends vraiment comme a t'arranges Comme par hasard tu n'as pas parl du fait qu'Hollande a respect ses engagements de campagne (j'ai mme indiqu une source). J'ai dit qu'en regardant les primaires on savait que ce n'tait pas un gauchiste et que donc il ne raserait pas gratis. Mais j'ai dit aussi qu'un Homme d'Etat fait ce qu'il croit tre bon pour son pays. Normalement, c'est ce qu'il indique dans son programme. Mais tout le monde connat la diffrence entre la thorie et la pratique, qui conduit  des ajustements. Je le redis, il ne fait pas l'INVERSE de son programme, ni un programme de DROITE.




> Et boom ! a c'est pour la dmocratie.


Ben oui, a aurait t tellement plus facile de garder la 1re version et de la faire voter par la droite et une partie des dputs PS, sans 49-3, ni consultation des syndicats. Je rappelle que plusieurs candidats  la primaire de la Droite (Jupp compris) ont indiqu vouloir gouverner par Ordonnance pour la suite. Sans consultation de personne.




> L'quilibre, selon moi, aurait t de baisser les charges des PME en rduisant les cadeaux offerts aux grosses fortunes. C'est ce qui tait dans son programme et dans ses discours. Flexibiliser les travailleurs est une position librale, pas sociale-dmocrate (punaise, dans social-dmocrate, y'a bien les mots "social" et "dmocrate", ou j'ai encore rien compris ?)


Hollande a cr une nouvelle tranches d'impts pour les riches (60%, vu que les 75% ont t censurs par le conseil constitutionnel), il a donn de l'argent  TOUTES les entreprises (CICE), il a augment les subventions des agriculteurs. Il a fait ensuite la loi travail, car a ne marchait pas suffisamment bien. Et, je le comprends, parce que a dlocalisait et achetait moins chez nous (trop chers) au profit d'autres pays d'Europe de l'Ouest (l'Allemagne et l'Espagne), donc moins d'emplois pour la France. Et cette loi travail, a certes des articles libraux, mais srement autant d'articles sociaux.

Distinction entre la "Social-Dmocratie" et le "socialisme" sur Wikipedia. 

_"Avec le temps, le sens de social-dmocratie volue nettement et tend  dsigner la stratgie politique de partis se revendiquant du socialisme, mais convaincus que la suppression du capitalisme est impossible et qu'il convient simplement de lui apporter des correctifs sociaux, dans un contexte d'conomie mixte : dans cette optique, une distinction s'tablirait avec les socialistes qui, mmes rformistes, demeureraient attachs  la notion de rupture avec le capitalisme et l'ordre tabli et garderaient  l'esprit le but d'une socit d'o serait bannie l'exploitation et qui serait fonde sur la proprit sociale des moyens de production et d'change"_





> a c'est le genre de trucs que j'aurais pu voir par moi-mme sans allumer la tl. Petite question : Il les a mis o les enseignants ? Parce que  la maternelle les enfants sont toujours 35 par classe.


Principalement dans les coles primaires et les collges.





> Je rle contre la loi travail. Hollande en tant qu'tre humain m'intresse autant que Chimne Badi.


Si quelqu'un fait une seule chose qui ne te plat pas, on ne cherche pas  savoir pourquoi il l'a fait et le bien qu'il a fait  ct. Voil ce qui m'nerve. Et, pour avoir lu un rsum de la 2me version du texte (pardon je ne l'ai pas lu en entier), comme l'avait dit la CFDT, il y a aussi des avances "de gauche" comme la prime d'activit, plus de congs pour les salaris, des compensations, une dfinition plus stricte du licenciement conomique, la publication des accords d'entreprise dans un registre national , le compte pnibilit, la revalorisation du salaire des femmes,... Et les fameux accords d'entreprises restent en accord avec le code du travail (donc pas d'exploitation), et restent "surveills" de l'extrieur.

Voil on ne pense pas  la mme chose. J'essaie de connatre les motivations de chaque loi, mme  long terme. Je ne me cantonne pas  une polmique diffuse en boucle sur BFM. Je regarde l'homme, ce qu'il essaie d'accomplir, dans quelles conditions, pourquoi, ses erreurs, ses intentions,... Ca reste des tres humains et j'essaie quand mme de me mettre  leur place.





> J'ai pas compris le propos.


Si vous voulez des rsultats rapides, il faut un dictateur qui passera toutes les lois en force. On se plaint quand un gouvernement ne fait rien. On se plaint quand il fait quelque chose. Alors il vaut mieux encore pour tout le monde enchaner les lois et voir ensuite rapidement ce que a donne.

Certains disent que la dette est un enfumage et proposent tout simplement de supprimer la dette au lieu d'essayer de la stabiliser ou rembourser. Essayez de rflchir un peu. Voler 2000 milliards d'  tous ceux qui t'ont prt de l'argent fait qu'ils voudront les reprendre. Quand tu as un crdit, si tu ne rembourse pas, on te reprends l'argent de gr ou de force, par tes biens si tu n'es pas solvable. Ce qui serait synonyme de dclaration de guerre dans notre monde actuel, vu le taux d'interconnexions de tous les pays.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai dit qu'en regardant les primaires on savait que ce n'tait pas un gauchiste et que donc il ne raserait pas gratis. Mais j'ai dit aussi qu'un Homme d'Etat fait ce qu'il croit tre bon pour son pays. Normalement, c'est ce qu'il indique dans son programme.


Et moi je dis qu'il a appliqu un programme bien diffrent de celui pour lequel il a t lu. 




> Ben oui, a aurait t tellement plus facile de garder la 1re version et de la faire voter par la droite et une partie des dputs PS, sans 49-3, ni consultation des syndicats. Je rappelle que plusieurs candidats  la primaire de la Droite (Jupp compris) ont indiqu vouloir gouverner par Ordonnance pour la suite. Sans consultation de personne.


Mme toi tu vois bien qu'il est moche, sinon tu ne tenterais pas de renvoyer la discussion sur l'opposition.
La premire version du texte tait celle du gouvernement Hollande, pour rappel.

Et mme si je n'aime pas les ordonnances, si c'est pour appliquer le programme pour lequel il a t lu a peut se justifier.




> Hollande a cr une nouvelle tranches d'impts pour les riches (60%, vu que les 75% ont t censurs par le conseil constitutionnel), il a donn de l'argent  TOUTES les entreprises (CICE), il a augment les subventions des agriculteurs. Il a fait ensuite la loi travail, car a ne marchait pas suffisamment bien. Et, je le comprends, parce que a dlocalisait et achetait moins chez nous (trop chers). Et cette loi travail, a certes des articles libraux, mais srement plus d'articles sociaux.


Peut-tre qu'il a cr une nouvelle tranche d'impts, perso avec un revenu mensuel de 3400 net chaque mois dans le couple on en paye aucun, sans avoir spcialement cherch  omptimiser.
Le CICE est une merde infme, un crdit d'impt pour toutes les entreprises c'est de la connerie, on rajoute de la paperasse et des tours de passe-passe fiscaux alors qu'il aurat pu baisser l'impt sur les socits pour le mme rsultat. Je passe sur ton laus sur la loi travail et le blabla sur les dlocalisations, qui ne tient pas la route (quels articles sociaux ?)




> Je regarde l'homme, ce qu'il essaie d'accomplir, dans quelles conditions, pourquoi, ses erreurs, ses intentions,... Ca reste des tres humains et j'essaie quand mme de me mettre  leur place.


Bah moi je vois qu'il a t lu sur un programme, qu'il en a crit et vot un autre au Conseil Europen. Bref qu'il s'est reni.


PS : ses reniements et ses demi-tours constants en terme d'conomie ont un cot. Pendant tout le mandat les chefs d'entreprise n'ont pas os embauch, mme quand ils en avaient les moyens car il ne savaient pas si ce salari allait leur rapporter ou leur coter de l'argent.

----------


## LSMetag

> Et moi je dis qu'il a appliqu un programme bien diffrent de celui pour lequel il a t lu. 
> 
> 
> Mme toi tu vois bien qu'il est moche, sinon tu ne tenterais pas de renvoyer la discussion sur l'opposition.
> La premire version du texte tait celle du gouvernement Hollande, pour rappel.


C'est vrai que c'tait moche et mal amen. Je suis d'accord. Le texte avait t crit par Macron et me faisait un peu hrisser les poils, mme si je comprenais les tenants et les aboutissants. Moi je parle du texte final, repris  par El-Khomeri. Mais en effet, je me demande ce qui leur a pris de ne pas prsenter tout de suite le texte aux partenaires sociaux.





> quels articles sociaux ?


Lis la loi et tu le sauras. J'ai mme mis un lien pour vous viter de chercher.





> Bah moi je vois qu'il a t lu sur un programme, qu'il en a crit et vot un autre au Conseil Europen. Bref qu'il s'est reni.


Il n'a pas crit ce programme Europen. Il l'tait dj. Il a essayer d'introduire un volet "croissance". Je ne sais pas si c'est pass, mais en tout cas c'est pass inaperu. Aprs peut-tre qu'il aurait d avoir plus de courage face  Merkel. Aprs il faudra m'expliquer tout ce qu'il n'a pas tenu. Encore une fois, j'ai donn un document faisant tat point par point de ce qui tait tenu ou pas. Il a  peu prs tout tenu de ses tracts lectoraux et de son anaphore contre Sarkozy.

Sinon tu veux qu'on augmente les impts sur les mnages (vu que tu ne sembles pas apprcier de ne pas payer d'impts  3400 par mois) ? Moi clibataire sans enfant, je suis prt  payer si a peut aider le pays. Mais pas tout le monde apparemment.





> PS : ses reniements et ses demi-tours constants en terme d'conomie ont un cot. Pendant tout le mandat les chefs d'entreprise n'ont pas os embauch, mme quand ils en avaient les moyens car il ne savaient pas si ce salari allait leur rapporter ou leur coter de l'argent.


Ca ce n'est pas spcialement d  Hollande. Bien avant Hollande c'tait dj comme a. L'employeur avait toujours peur que le salari lui fasse perdre de l'argent, voire lui fasse tout perdre.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pour moi, l'explication de la cration du monde par une divinit n'explique rien ... tant qu'on ne sait pas qui  a cr dieu. D'ailleurs, je n'aime pas parler du "monde", pour moi, je ne parles que du "monde connu par les sciences actuelles". A une certaine poque et selon les visions, le monde tait la terre, puis le systme solaire, puis les galaxies ... puis le Big Bang. 

Et si tout ce monde connu n'tait simplement qu'une poussire dans un univers infiniment plus grand dont les autres lments sont tellement loigns que la lumire n'arrivera peut-tre pas jusqu' nous avant que le systme solaire soit mort de sa belle mort ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Il n'a pas crit ce programme Europen. Il l'tait dj. Il a essayer d'introduire un volet "croissance". Je ne sais pas si c'est pass, mais en tout cas c'est pass inaperu.


Je parle des GOPE. Ils sont cris et vots (systmatiquement  l'unanimit mme si ce n'est pas requis) par les chefs de gouvernements.
Ce texte qui  un moment a t utilis par quelques socialistes pour justifier que la loi travail tait "impose par Bruxelles" et qu'il allaient devoir la voter la mort dans l'me, mme si c'tait contraire au programme de Hollande...

Pour les impts je veux que tout le monde en paye moi y compris. Plus de la moiti des mnages ne paye pas l'impt sur le revenu, c'est n'importe quoi.

Et si c'est de ce lien que tu parles, on peut pas dire que a soit glorieux. Les engagements sont trs loins d'tre tous tenus. Mme sur le "moi prsident" il se foire.

----------


## LSMetag

> Je parle des GOPE. Ils sont cris et vots (systmatiquement  l'unanimit mme si ce n'est pas requis) par les chefs de gouvernements.
> Ce texte qui  un moment a t utilis par quelques socialistes pour justifier que la loi travail tait "impose par Bruxelles" et qu'il allaient devoir la voter la mort dans l'me, mme si c'tait contraire au programme de Hollande...
> 
> Pour les impts je veux que tout le monde en paye moi y compris. Plus de la moiti des mnages ne paye pas l'impt sur le revenu, c'est n'importe quoi.
> 
> Et si c'est de ce lien que tu parles, on peut pas dire que a soit glorieux. Les engagements sont trs loins d'tre tous tenus. Mme sur le "moi prsident" il se foire.


Dans les promesses "Pas encore tenues ou en cours", quasiment toutes sont "En cours de ralisation". 53 sont tenues, 17 en partie tenues, environ 70 en cours de ralisation, environ 5 dites pas encore tenues, 7 brise, 16 imprcises.
Je ne trouve pas a si mauvais, surtout compte tenu du contexte.

Pour la loi travail c'est indirectement impos par Bruxelles dans le sens o tous les pays de l'Europe ont t fortement incits  faire de l'austrit et ce genre de loi. C'est une drle de concidence que d'un seul coup, l'Italie, L'Espagne, la Belgique, le Portugal et d'autres fassent la mme loi qu'avait fait Shrder en Allemagne il y a un certain nombre d'annes.
Et en toute logique, si un pays veut en concurrencer un autre, il faut qu'il vende  des prix comptitifs pour avoir des commandes. Et pour, il ne faut pas qu'en France le cot du travail soit trop lev par rapport aux autres. Mais il faut aussi ne pas asscher plus les caisses de l'Etat sinon on ne peut pas rformer. Bref, a peut sembler simple, mais il y a normment de facteurs qui font que les choses ne sont pas si faciles.

Augmenter les impts je suis pour. Mais par contre tu vas voir de nouvelles grves massives si jamais c'tait dcid.

----------


## Invit

> Pour les impts je veux que tout le monde en paye moi y compris. Plus de la moiti des mnages ne paye pas l'impt sur le revenu, c'est n'importe quoi.


Gros plus. Ce que je pourrais payer en impts sur le revenu passe en redevance TV que je ne regarde pas et en taxe d'habitation dmesure (je me demande o a va, au final ?). Et ce qu'on pourrait payer en plus  la scu passe chez les mutuelles prives.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ceux qui sont contre la loi travail auraient dus suivre les dbats au Snat sur LCP/Public snat. Ils ont des sacrs soucis  se faire si ils pensent que c'est une loi de droite. Et ils s'en rendront compte ds 2017 quand la loi modifie par le snat sera encore durcie par la majorit de droite aprs les lections de 2017. L, ils comprendront quelle diffrence il y a entre la gauche et la droite ... mais, il sera trop tard pour pleurer.

----------


## Invit

> Ceux qui sont contre la loi travail auraient dus suivre les dbats au Snat sur LCP/Public snat. Ils ont des sacrs soucis  se faire si ils pensent que c'est une loi de droite. Et ils s'en rendront compte ds 2017 quand la loi modifie par le snat sera encore durcie par la majorit de droite aprs les lections de 2017. L, ils comprendront quelle diffrence il y a entre la gauche et la droite ... mais, il sera trop tard pour pleurer.


Si tu veux, pour faire l'exprience, je peux rdiger un programme encore pire que celui du FN. Le FN ne sera pas  gauche pour autant.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour la loi travail c'est indirectement impos par Bruxelles dans le sens o tous les pays de l'Europe ont t fortement incits  faire de l'austrit et ce genre de loi.


Je veux des noms, Bruxelles c'est une ville et pas une personne. Et je veux galement savoir qui a incit  faire de l'austrit (et de qui lui vient son mandat).

Je dis a parce que c'est bien facile de dire "C'est Bruxelles" alors que si on creuse un peu c'est fait avec la bndiction de Franois Hollande. Et Franois Hollande qui impose des textes  Franois Hollande, a me rappelle Virenque qui tait dop  l'insu de son plein gr et a a un nom : "se foutre de la gueule du monde".

----------


## Neckara

> Si tu veux, pour faire l'exprience, je peux rdiger un programme encore pire que celui du FN. Le FN ne sera pas  gauche pour autant.


Pas si ton parti arrive  prendre la moiti des siges au parlement  ::aie:: .

----------


## Invit

> Pas si ton parti arrive  prendre la moiti des siges au parlement .


Je mettrai des siges plus petits, si y'a que a  ::P:

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour moi, l'explication de la cration du monde par une divinit n'explique rien ... tant qu'on ne sait pas qui  a cr dieu. D'ailleurs, je n'aime pas parler du "monde", pour moi, je ne parles que du "monde connu par les sciences actuelles". A une certaine poque et selon les visions, le monde tait la terre, puis le systme solaire, puis les galaxies ... puis le Big Bang. 
> 
> Et si tout ce monde connu n'tait simplement qu'une poussire dans un univers infiniment plus grand dont les autres lments sont tellement loigns que la lumire n'arrivera peut-tre pas jusqu' nous avant que le systme solaire soit mort de sa belle mort ?


C'est tout  fait exact. On n'a pas d'explication ultime. On n'est mme pas sr qu'il y en ait une. Un dmiurge, pas de dmiurge ? S'il y a un dmiurge, d'o vient-il ? Sinon, y a-t-il une autre explication ? Depuis 50.000 ans  peu prs que l'homme est capable de se poser ces questions, il n'a pas avanc d'un poil, en fait.

----------


## Traroth2

> Pour les impts je veux que tout le monde en paye moi y compris. Plus de la moiti des mnages ne paye pas l'impt sur le revenu, c'est n'importe quoi.


Je le formulerais diffremment : Plus de la moiti des mnages est trop pauvre pour payer l'impt sur le revenu, c'est n'importe quoi.

Aprs le bouclier fiscal (que Hollande n'a pas supprim) pour que les riches paient moins d'impts, maintenant le plancher fiscal pour faire payer les pauvres ? Merveilleux !

----------


## Traroth2

Exemple de "promesse tenue" de Hollande : supprimer la Rvision Gnrale des Politiques Publiques, cre par Sarkozy, c'est  dire le non-remplacement d'un fonctionnaire sur deux.

Hollande l'a supprim.

A la place, maintenant, il y a la Modernisation de l'Action Publique, qui consiste grosso modo  ne pas remplacer un fonctionnaire sur deux...

Je. Me. Marre !

----------


## Neckara

> Je mettrai des siges plus petits, si y'a que a


En fait la seule raison de proposer un programme extrme au peuple, c'est, en hiver, d'tre prs des radiateurs dans l'hmicycle.  ::whistle:: .




> On n'a pas d'explication ultime. On n'est mme pas sr qu'il y en ait une.


Ce qui te gne pas pour affirmer le contraire en me contredisant quand je dis : "il n'est pas ncessaire de poser l'hypothse de l'existence d'une entit suprieur pour expliquer la cration du monde".

Le contraire tant "il est ncessaire de poser l'hypothse de l'existence d'une entit suprieur pour expliquer la cration du monde", ce qui revient  admettre avec une certaine certitude qu'une telle entit existe...

----------


## Traroth2

> Ceux qui sont contre la loi travail auraient dus suivre les dbats au Snat sur LCP/Public snat. Ils ont des sacrs soucis  se faire si ils pensent que c'est une loi de droite. Et ils s'en rendront compte ds 2017 quand la loi modifie par le snat sera encore durcie par la majorit de droite aprs les lections de 2017. L, ils comprendront quelle diffrence il y a entre la gauche et la droite ... mais, il sera trop tard pour pleurer.


Voila. Si LR passe en 2017, ils feront pire que le PS. Mais si le PS repasse en 2017, ils feront pire aussi. Le PS fait dj pire que l'UMP depuis 2012...

----------


## Traroth2

> Ce qui te gne pas pour affirmer le contraire en me contredisant quand je dis : "il n'est pas ncessaire de poser l'hypothse de l'existence d'une entit suprieur pour expliquer la cration du monde".
> 
> Le contraire tant "il est ncessaire de poser l'hypothse de l'existence d'une entit suprieur pour expliquer la cration du monde", ce qui revient  admettre avec une certaine certitude qu'une telle entit existe...


C'est un mensonge. La question ne se pose pas sous forme de "ncessit". En fait, je ne comprends mme pas ce que a peut vouloir dire, dans le contexte. Tu n'arriveras pas  dterminer s'il y a un dieu ou pas simplement par le raisonnement logique. Il faudrait des faits, et il n'y en a pas. Le reste, c'est juste de l'embourbage de mouches.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je le formulerais diffremment : Plus de la moiti des mnages est trop pauvre pour payer l'impt sur le revenu, c'est n'importe quoi.
> 
> Aprs le bouclier fiscal (que Hollande n'a pas supprim) pour que les riches paient moins d'impts, maintenant le plancher fiscal pour faire payer les pauvres ? Merveilleux !


Avec ma conjointe nous gagnons 3400 net par mois, en province, avec 600 de loyer pour te donner un ordre d'ide de notre pouvoir d'achat. On est pas pauvres, loin de l, et pourtant nous n'allons pas payer d'impts cette anne, et l'an prochain non plus normalement (les annes suivantes je sais pas,  voir si notre situation volue).

Et sur le principe oui j'estime que toute personne ayant des revenus doit payer l'impt sur le revenu. Mme si ils ne payent pas grand chose.

----------


## Neckara

> La question ne se pose pas sous forme de "ncessit".


C'est pourtant, entre autre, la base du rasoir d'Ockham... qui est une heuristique comme je le rpte.




> Tu n'arriveras pas  dterminer s'il y a un dieu ou pas simplement par le raisonnement logique.


* Heuristique* 


En esprant que ce soit assez gros cette fois-ci.
Le but n'est pas de prouver, juste de dire qu'on en a pas besoin. Qu'il n'est pas ncessaire d'admettre son existence pour faire de la science, pour expliquer le monde.
Ou dans cette situation, qu'on peut vivre sans dieux.

D'ailleurs, le rasoir d'Ockham va pouvoir tre mis en relation avec la charge de la preuve (avec l'exemple de la thire de Russel).

----------


## Traroth2

> Avec ma conjointe nous gagnons 3400 net par mois, en province, avec 600 de loyer pour te donner un ordre d'ide de notre pouvoir d'achat. On est pas pauvres, loin de l, et pourtant nous n'allons pas payer d'impts cette anne, et l'an prochain non plus normalement (les annes suivantes je sais pas,  voir si notre situation volue).
> 
> Et sur le principe oui j'estime que toute personne ayant des revenus doit payer l'impt sur le revenu. Mme si ils ne payent pas grand chose.


1700  chacun, vous ne roulez quand mme pas sur l'or...

----------


## Traroth2

> C'est pourtant, entre autre, la base du rasoir d'Ockham... qui est une heuristique comme je le rpte.
> 
> 
> * Heuristique* 
> 
> 
> En esprant que ce soit assez gros cette fois-ci.
> Le but n'est pas de prouver, juste de dire qu'on en a pas besoin. Qu'il n'est pas ncessaire d'admettre son existence pour faire de la science, pour expliquer le monde.
> Ou dans cette situation, qu'on peut vivre sans dieux.
> ...


Le rasoir d'Ockham est un principe de raisonnement. Tu peux mettre le mot "heuristique" en aussi gros que tu veux et dans la couleur que tu veux, a ne change rien. Et maintenant, va jouer.

----------


## Zirak

> 1700  chacun, vous ne roulez quand mme pas sur l'or...


Je touche un peu moins que a donc on peut dire que je ne roule pas sur l'or non plus, et pourtant, j'ai un peu moins de 1100 d'IR.

C'est ce que veut te dire Manusdei, a revenu sensiblement identique, il ne considre pas a normal de ne pas payer d'impts, alors qu'il aurait les moyens pour.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est un mensonge. La question ne se pose pas sous forme de "ncessit". En fait, je ne comprends mme pas ce que a peut vouloir dire, dans le contexte. *Tu n'arriveras pas  dterminer s'il y a un dieu ou pas simplement par le raisonnement logique*. Il faudrait des faits, et il n'y en a pas. Le reste, c'est juste de l'embourbage de mouches.


Mais la question n'est pas de dterminer si il y a un dieu ou pas...

C'est de dire, qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'introduire une notion de divinit dans la cration de l'univers, pour dire qu'on ne sait pas comment cela  commenc. 

Grosso merdo :

- on ne sait pas comment ni pourquoi le big bang a eu lieu.
- si c'est dieu qui a dclench le big bang, on ne sait toujours pas comment, ni pourquoi.
- bref  part rajouter une tape et dcaler le problme, le fait de parler de dieu ne nous avances pas plus dans ce cas l.




> Le principe du rasoir d'Ockham consiste  ne pas utiliser de nouvelles hypothses tant que celles dj nonces suffisent,  utiliser autant que possible les hypothses dj faites, avant d'en introduire de nouvelles, ou, autrement dit,  ne pas apporter aux problmes une rponse spcifique, ad hoc, avant d'tre (pratiquement) certain que c'est indispensable, sans quoi on risque d'escamoter le problme, et de passer  ct d'un thorme ou d'une loi physique.

----------


## GPPro

Je ne comprends plus rien l, vous esprez trouver dieu  l'assemble nationale ??? Sarko en encore pris le melon ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> Ceux qui sont contre la loi travail auraient dus suivre les dbats au Snat sur LCP/Public snat. Ils ont des sacrs soucis  se faire si ils pensent que c'est une loi de droite. Et ils s'en rendront compte ds 2017 quand la loi modifie par le snat sera encore durcie par la majorit de droite aprs les lections de 2017. L, ils comprendront quelle diffrence il y a entre la gauche et la droite ... mais, il sera trop tard pour pleurer.


Une loi qui donne les pleins pouvoirs au patronat ce n'est pas une loi de drate peut-tre ?

----------


## Grogro

> Avec ma conjointe nous gagnons 3400 net par mois, en province, avec 600 de loyer pour te donner un ordre d'ide de notre pouvoir d'achat. On est pas pauvres, loin de l, et pourtant nous n'allons pas payer d'impts cette anne, et l'an prochain non plus normalement (les annes suivantes je sais pas,  voir si notre situation volue).
> 
> Et sur le principe oui j'estime que toute personne ayant des revenus doit payer l'impt sur le revenu. Mme si ils ne payent pas grand chose.


Heu comment vous faites avec des revenus pareils ?  ::calim2::

----------


## r0d

> Tu n'arriveras pas  dterminer s'il y a un dieu ou pas simplement par le raisonnement logique. Il faudrait des faits, et il n'y en a pas. Le reste, c'est juste de l'embourbage de mouches.


En fait, dans la question de l'existence de ou d'un dieu, on ne peut pas nier l'existence d'un faisceau d'indices.
Il n'est pas toujours possible de dcider si une proposition est vraie ou fausse par une dmonstration formelle. Par exemple, lorsqu'on demande  un vulcanologue si un volcan donn va entrer en ruption dans les jours qui viennent, il ne peut pas donner une rponse irrfutable. Et pourtant, cette rponse est importante, il faut donc tenter d'y rpondre.
Dans le cas de l'hypothse de l'existence d'un (de) dieu, le simple fait de considrer que l'ensemble des civilisations humaines y ont cru est,  lui seul, un indice qu'il faut prendre en compte. Car, puisque nous ne pouvons pas tablir un raisonnement formel sur cette question, nous sommes obligs de nous y prendre autrement. La recherche d'indice est une mthode possible.

----------


## Invit

> Heu comment vous faites avec des revenus pareils ?


En province a se fait bien. Perso j'ai 1800  nets (en comptant la CAF) pour un foyer de 5 personnes, avec un HLM qui ne me cote pas grand chose et pas besoin de voiture (sacr conomie, qui part dans le tabac  ::aie:: ), franchement je vis correctement.
Au RSA, par contre, contrairement  ce que j'entend dire, je ne m'en sortais pas du tout, mme en province.

----------


## Traroth2

> Mais la question n'est pas de dterminer si il y a un dieu ou pas...
> 
> C'est de dire, qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'introduire une notion de divinit dans la cration de l'univers, pour dire qu'on ne sait pas comment cela  commenc. 
> 
> Grosso merdo :
> 
> - on ne sait pas comment ni pourquoi le big bang a eu lieu.
> - si c'est dieu qui a dclench le big bang, on ne sait toujours pas comment, ni pourquoi.
> - bref  part rajouter une tape et dcaler le problme, le fait de parler de dieu ne nous avances pas plus dans ce cas l.


Bon, merci d'avoir rendu l'ide de Neckara au moins intelligible. Mais je ne suis toujours pas d'accord. Cette histoire de ncessit signifie bien que vous estimez que l'hypothse d'une origine de l'univers sans cration par un dieu vous parait plus simple, parce que vous interrompez la chaine de causalit  la cration de l'univers. Mais dans ce cas, la cration de l'univers reste inexplique. Si vous envisagez la possibilit d'une explication, quelle qu'elle soit, il y a de nouveau le mme nombre de niveaux de causalit. Je vais pomper le schma de Neckara :


Cration divine
Cration pas divine

Choses  admettre
* cration du monde par une divinit
* cration d'une divinit
* cration du monde pas divine
* cause hypothtique de l'existence de l'univers



A dfaut, on considre simplement que l'existence de l'univers n'a pas d'explication. Ce qui est en fait une possibilit, mais qui n'est pas meilleure qu'une autre, en fait.

Je maintiens donc que le rasoir d'Ockham ne nous est d'aucune utilit pour raisonner dans cette situation : parce qu'au final, on n'a toujours aucune explication.

Petite analogie : l'infection. Avant que le fonctionnement des maladies infectieuses ne soit mis en vidence par Pasteur, beaucoup de gens pensaient que les maladies taient d  la prsence de germes apparus par gnration spontane. Parler d'infection dans ce contexte, a aurait t exactement la mme chose que ce que vous dites : une tape de plus dans la chaine de causalit, dont on pourrait se passer d'un point de vue logique. Tu vois le dfaut dans le raisonnement ? En interrompant la chaine de causalit, on renonce simplement  rflchir, on ne rsout rien.

----------


## Neckara

> Le rasoir d'Ockham est un principe de raisonnement. Tu peux mettre le mot "heuristique" en aussi gros que tu veux et dans la couleur que tu veux, a ne change rien.


Mes sources ci-dessous valent ce qu'elles valent, mais :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasoir_d%27Ockham



> C'est [le rasoir d'Ockham] un des principes heuristiques fondamentaux en science


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Occam%27s_razor



> In science, Occam's razor is used as a heuristic  technique (discovery tool) to guide scientists in the development of  theoretical models, rather than as an arbiter between published models.[1][2] In the scientific method, Occam's razor is not considered an irrefutable principle of logic or a scientific result; the preference for simplicity in the scientific method is based on the falsifiability  criterion. For each accepted explanation of a phenomenon, there may be  an extremely large, perhaps even incomprehensible, number of possible  and more complex alternatives, because one can always burden failing  explanations with ad hoc hypotheses to prevent them from being falsified; therefore, simpler theories are preferable to more complex ones because they are more testable.[3][4][5]

----------


## LSMetag

> Exemple de "promesse tenue" de Hollande : supprimer la Rvision Gnrale des Politiques Publiques, cre par Sarkozy, c'est  dire le non-remplacement d'un fonctionnaire sur deux.
> 
> Hollande l'a supprim.
> 
> A la place, maintenant, il y a la Modernisation de l'Action Publique, qui consiste grosso modo  ne pas remplacer un fonctionnaire sur deux...
> 
> Je. Me. Marre !


On peut en rire mais c'est pas forcement facile de rectifier les conneries des autres et de reconstruire ce qui est dtruit sans argent. Et ca fait perdre du temps...

----------


## Traroth2

> Dans le cas de l'hypothse de l'existence d'un (de) dieu, le simple fait de considrer que l'ensemble des civilisations humaines y ont cru est,  lui seul, un indice qu'il faut prendre en compte. Car, puisque nous ne pouvons pas tablir un raisonnement formel sur cette question, nous sommes obligs de nous y prendre autrement. La recherche d'indice est une mthode possible.


Bof. Ca me parait trs peu probant. De base, c'est un raisonnement circulaire : dieu existe parce qu'on y croit. Et on y croit parce qu'il existe...

De plus, on sait depuis quelque temps que nos cerveaux sont cbls dans le sens de la croyance religieuse.

Pour finir, il n'y pas deux peuplades pour croire la mme chose. Difficile de voir un espce de message cach l-dedans...

----------


## Traroth2

> Mes sources ci-dessous valent ce qu'elles valent, mais :
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasoir_d%27Ockham


Premire phrase : "Le rasoir d'Ockham ou rasoir d'Occam est un principe de raisonnement philosophique"

----------


## Traroth2

> On peut en rire mais c'est pas forcement facile de rectifier les conneries des autres et de reconstruire ce qui est dtruit sans argent. Et ca fait perdre du temps...


Mais justement, il n'a rien rectifi du tout ! Il a supprim la RGPP et puis il a fait exactement la mme chose !

Autres "promesses tenues" :

+1000 postes dans la police et la justice, qui s'est traduit par la non-suppression de 1000 postes.
Le droit de finir sa vie dans la dignit : sdation profonde ! Quelle horreur !
Retour  la retraite  60 ans pour les gens ayant fait des mtiers pnibles : presque personne n'est concern
Sparation des activits bancaires de dtail et des activits spculatives : une coquille vide

Etc etc etc etc etc.

----------


## Neckara

> Premire phrase : "Le rasoir d'Ockham ou rasoir d'Occam est un principe de raisonnement philosophique"


Et tu n'as mme pas lu le contenu de mes citations ? Impressionnant.

----------


## LSMetag

Allez ma contribution a moi sur la cration de l'univers. Je suis agnostique et ca vaut ce que ca vaut puisque je la sors de mon cerveau.


Je pars du principe qu'une chose a toujours exist : L'atome. Protons, neutrons et lectrons. Certains se seraient agglomrs pour crer des molcules puis des matriaux, gazs voire fluides. D'autres auraient exploss comme une bombe a neutrons. Les atomes prsents soit se seraient disperss sous forme de particules subatomiques pour reformer d'autres atomes plus tard et ailleurs, certaines molcules deja formes auraient t brises, altres ou enrichies (radiations par exemple crant des soleils)

Et le cycle se serait rpt en boucle avec stabilisation a certains endroit selon les lments prsents.

----------


## Traroth2

> Allez ma contribution a moi sur la cration de l'univers. Je suis agnostique et ca vaut ce que ca vaut puisque je la sors de mon cerveau.
> 
> 
> Je pars du principe qu'une chose a toujours exist : L'atome. Protons, neutrons et lectrons. Certains se seraient agglomrs pour crer des molcules puis des matriaux, gazs voire fluides. D'autres auraient exploss comme une bombe a neutrons. Les atomes prsents soit se seraient disperss sous forme de particules subatomiques pour reformer d'autres atomes plus tard et ailleurs, certaines molcules deja formes auraient t brises, altres ou enrichies (radiations par exemple crant des soleils)
> 
> Et le cycle se serait rpt en boucle avec stabilisation a certains endroit selon les lments prsents.



C'est une des possibilits. Mais justement, l'agnosticisme, c'est refuser de choisir parmi les diffrentes possibilits hypothtiques.

----------


## Zirak

> Je maintiens donc que le rasoir d'Ockham ne nous est d'aucune utilit pour raisonner dans cette situation : parce qu'au final, on n'a toujours aucune explication.


Car le but du rasoir n'est pas de donner une explication, mais "seulement" de dire que cela ne sert  rien de ramener Dieu sur le tapis, car cela ne nous avance pas plus, et qu'il faut donc chercher ailleurs, je ne vois pas du tout en quoi cela empche de rflchir ou de chercher  rsoudre par une autre explication, il n'y a pas forcment que 2 solutions/explications possibles...

----------


## Traroth2

> Car le but du rasoir n'est pas de donner une explication, mais "seulement" de dire que cela ne sert  rien de ramener Dieu sur le tapis, car cela ne nous avance pas plus, et qu'il faut donc chercher ailleurs, je ne vois pas du tout en quoi cela empche de rflchir ou de chercher  rsoudre par une autre explication, il n'y a pas forcment que 2 solutions/explications possibles...


Non, franchement, vous le faites exprs ou quoi ???

Aprs application du rasoir d'Ockham, on ne peut pas poursuivre le raisonnement jusqu'au bout. Donc le raisonnement N'EST PAS SIMPLIFIE ! Simplifi != inabouti. Bordel ! ESSAYEZ au moins de comprendre ce que je dis, a fait 15 fois que je le rpte, a devient CHIAAAAANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A chaque fois, y a un gugusse qui sort une 3 mots d'une rponse de 20 lignes, mais c'est pas possible, a !

----------


## Traroth2

> Et tu n'as mme pas lu le contenu de mes citations ? Impressionnant.


Pourquoi, je devrais ? C'est toi qui conteste ce que je dis, je te signale !

----------


## Zirak

> Non, franchement, vous le faites exprs ou quoi ???
> 
> Aprs application du rasoir d'Ockham, on ne peut pas poursuivre le raisonnement jusqu'au bout. Donc la situation N'EST PAS SIMPLIFIEE ! Bordel ! ESSAYEZ au moins de comprendre ce que je dis, a fait 15 fois que je le rpte, a devient CHIAAAAANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


On pourrait te retourner le compliment...

Bref, accordons-nous sur le fait de ne pas tre d'accord, comme tu l'as dit dans un de tes prcdents messages, nous avons suffisamment digress par rapport au sujet de base, inutile de s'embourber encore plus dans une discussion de sourd.  ::):

----------


## Traroth2

> On pourrait te retourner le compliment...
> 
> Bref, accordons-nous sur le fait de ne pas tre d'accord, comme tu l'as dit dans un de tes prcdents messages, nous avons suffisamment digress par rapport au sujet de base, inutile de s'embourber encore plus dans une discussion de sourd.


Mais apparemment, vous n'tes mme pas "pas d'accord", puisque vous ne semblez mme pas COMPRENDRE.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais apparemment, vous n'tes mme pas "pas d'accord", puisque vous ne semblez mme pas COMPRENDRE.


Bon comment on l'teint ?  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Je pars du principe qu'une chose a toujours exist : L'atome. Protons, neutrons et lectrons. Certains se seraient agglomrs pour crer des molcules puis des matriaux, gazs voire fluides. D'autres auraient exploss comme une bombe a neutrons. Les atomes prsents soit se seraient disperss sous forme de particules subatomiques pour reformer d'autres atomes plus tard et ailleurs, certaines molcules deja formes auraient t brises, altres ou enrichies (radiations par exemple crant des soleils)
> 
> Et le cycle se serait rpt en boucle avec stabilisation a certains endroit selon les lments prsents.


C'est une thorie effectivement intressante  ::): 


Donc on a juste a admettre que tout a toujours exist, ce qui a un cot encore plus faible que les deux thories prcdente et sera donc privilgi par le rasoir d'Ockham.

On pourrait mme considrer que le temps ne s'coule pas uniquement du pass vers le futur, mais dans les deux sens. C'est  dire que du "big-bang  nos jours" le temps progresse pour aller jusqu' l'infini.
De du big-bang  avant le big-bang, le temps progresse dans l'autre sens pour atteindre aussi l'infini.
De mme que dans l'espace, si on va  droite, on peut "avancer" jusqu' l'infini. Si on va dans l'autre sens,  gauche, on peut aussi aller jusqu' l'infini.
En gros que le "temps" progresse dans (au moins) deux directions, un peu comme l'univers s'tend dans plusieurs directions.

Cela revient au final  dire que tout a toujours exist, cela ne signifie pas qu'on puisse remonter dans le temps (de la mme manire qu'un corps dans l'espace ne fera pas subitement demi-tour).
Cela peut aider  apprhender l'infini du temps et je trouve l'image assez marrante.

On peut aussi se penser que c'est en fait un cycle parfait o tous les vnements se sont dj rpts et se r-rpterons  l'identique. De mme que certains peuvent penser que l'univers est en fait une sorte de "boule" o si on va  gauche, on revient  droite, et qui grossit comme on gonfle un ballon de baudruche.


Je ne suis absolument pas au fait des progressions dans ce domaine. Toujours est-il qu'on a plusieurs thories qui n'ont pas besoin de poser le l'hypothse d'une volont suprieure, comme celle de la cration ex-nihilo que j'ai pris pour exemple et qui est assez intressante vu le parallle qu'elle offre avec la thorie de la cration divine. Thories qui sont moins coteuses et qui seront donc privilgies par le rasoir d'Ockham par rapport  celles demandant l'intervention d'une entit supplmentaire et suprieure.

Je persiste donc et signe en raffirmant :



> Qu'il existe ou non, nous n'avons pas besoin de poser l'hypothse de son  existence pour expliquer le monde (principe du rasoir d'Ockham +  thire de Russell).
> 
> Donc inutile de l'voquer ici.



EDIT : arrtez de poster autant de messages pendant que je rdige le mien, aprs je suis tout perdu  ::cry:: .

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est une des possibilits. Mais justement, l'agnosticisme, c'est refuser de choisir parmi les diffrentes possibilits hypothtiques.


Non mais ce que je viens d'crire je l'ai juste imagin (je n'ai pas lu les autres posts) je ne sais pas si j'ai raison et je ne rfute pas non plus l'existence d'une entit suprieure qui aurait conu tout ca. Mais je n'ai pas de preuve directe de son existence.

Et sinon peu importent nos diffrences politiques l'essentiel tant d'avoir accs au plus d'infos possibles. Des choses sont futiles ou en opposition avec le programme de notre prsident, mais on ne peut pas dire qu'il ait gland ou qu'il ait fait l'exact contraire de ce qu'il avanait. Je respecte l'effort, surtout quand il n'y a pas profit personnel 😉

----------


## Neckara

> Pourquoi, je devrais ? C'est toi qui conteste ce que je dis, je te signale !


Parce que c'est moi qui conteste ce que tu dis, tu n'aurais pas  lire mes arguments ?  ::cfou:: .

D'ailleurs au passage, il me semble tre l'initiateur de ce sous-dbat sur le rasoir d'Ockham, je ne vois donc pas en quoi ce serait "moi qui conteste ce que tu dis", plus que l'inverse, mais passons.




> Aprs application du rasoir d'Ockham, on ne peut pas poursuivre le raisonnement jusqu'au bout. Donc le raisonnement N'EST PAS SIMPLIFIE ! Simplifi != inabouti. Bordel ! ESSAYEZ au moins de comprendre ce que je dis, a fait 15 fois que je le rpte, a devient CHIAAAAANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Le rasoir d'Ockham n'a pas pour but de simplifier, on l'a dj dit et redit.

L'explication est complte et tient parfaitement tant qu'on admet les hypothses. Hypothses qu'on est incapable de prouver ou de rfuter (sinon l'utilisation du rasoir d'Ockham n'a aucun sens).

Il n'est bien videmment impossible d'aller plus loin, si on rajoute des hypothses ad-hoc pour tayer la thorie, on alourdit juste le "cot" de la thorie vis  vis du rasoir d'Ockham.

De plus, par itrations successives, on pourrait alors affirmer qu'aucun raisonnement n'est aboutit ne serait-ce qu' cause des hypothse que la science est oblige d'admettre dont "le monde peru par l'ensemble de l'humanit est rel". De mme que si on veut s'enfoncer dans les explications, on tombera  un moment ou un autre sur l'infiniment petit o on se retrouvera bloqu, ou si on remonte les liens de causalits, on reviendrait  notre dbat actuel.




> Bon comment on l'teint ?


Il me semble que la modration a un bouton pour a, mais qu'ils n'aiment pas l'utiliser trop souvent  ::aie:: .

----------


## LSMetag

On ne sait meme pas ce qui a construit le vide ou ce qui a pu engendrer un "Dieu". Ca sera norme si un jour on a des rponses scientifiques.

Ca a commenc par quoi ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...je ne sais pas si j'ai raison et je ne rfute pas non plus l'existence d'une entit suprieure qui aurait conu tout ca. Mais je n'ai pas de preuve directe de son existence...


Exactement comme moi, dans la religion chrtienne, je me classe dans la catgorie St Thomas = Je ne crois vraiment que ce que je vois. Je ne suis donc pas class dans les athes, mais dans les agnostiques. Reste la question : 
Si dieu existe, qui l'a cr et pourquoi ? Encore une fois, l'hypothse que l'univers ai t cr par dieu ne rsous absolument rien. Au contraire, a ajoute un mystre de plus.  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Ca a commenc par quoi ?


 ::D:  c'est exactement comme luf et la poule :
- Sans uf => pas de poule
- Sans poule => pas duf

----------


## Neckara

> c'est exactement comme luf et la poule :
> - Sans uf => pas de poule
> - Sans poule => pas duf


Bof, c'est un problme smantique.

Une fois qu'on a dfini ce qu'est un uf et ce qu'est une poule, on a plus aucun problme.

Oeuf :
Tel quel, il est apparu en premier (dinosaures) ;Oeuf de poule (contenant une poule), il est apparu en premier ;Oeuf de poule (pondu par une poule), il est apparu en second ;

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Bof, c'est un problme smantique.
> 
> Une fois qu'on a dfini ce qu'est un uf et ce qu'est une poule, on a plus aucun problme.
> 
> Oeuf :
> Tel quel, il est apparu en premier (dinosaures) ;Oeuf de poule (contenant une poule), il est apparu en premier ;Oeuf de poule (pondu par une poule), il est apparu en second ;


Non, a, c'est simpliste, luf (de poule ou autre) n'est pas apparu comme a ... d'un coup. C'est la suite d'une longue volution qui est partie d'organisme unicellulaires. Ce que je voulais dire (et qui n'est qu'une image), c'est qu'en fait, on ne sait strictement rien de l'origine de la vie tout comme de celle de l'univers et que l'explication divine ne change rien au problme : Dieu (si il existe) est-il la poule ? ou luf ?

----------


## Neckara

> Non, a, c'est simpliste


Absolument pas, c'est la rponse  une question purement smantique.




> luf (de poule ou autre) n'est pas apparu comme a ... d'un coup.


Je n'affirme pas le contraire et je suis parfaitement conscient que les frontires sont floues.




> Ce que je voulais dire (et qui n'est qu'une image), c'est qu'en fait, on ne sait strictement rien de l'origine de la vie tout comme de celle de l'univers et que l'explication divine ne change rien au problme : Dieu (si il existe) est-il la poule ? ou luf ?


Et tu vas te retrouver avec les croyants qui te diront qu'il est les deux  la fois, la poule et luf, qu'il est la cause de sa propre consquence. Que son essence, son existence est tellement puissante et ultime qu'il s'est auto-cr.


La question  se poser, et je pense que c'est ce que tu voulais dire, c'est se demander si Dieu (s'il existe) est une consquence "sans cause" ou la consquence d'une cause ?
Et de manire plus gnrale, existe-t-il une consquence sans cause qui serait origine de l'univers ?
Si toute consquence a une cause, est-ce qu'il y a un cycle ? C'est  dire un ensemble de consquences sans causes externes.

Note : on part du principe que toute cause est elle-mme consquence.

----------


## Aiekick

A ouais on est pass de la loi travail  Dieu. bah GG quoi !

Mais c'est quoi dieu ?
Bah Tu vois quand tu fermes les yeux et que tu dsires un truc trs fort. 
Et bah Dieu cest le mec qui en a rien  foutre.  ::mouarf:: 

tir d'un film mais je sais plus lequel.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Oui, par exemple :
> Prenons quelques individus trs jeunes et encore totalement non instruitsMettons les sur une le dserteTrs rapidement, ils inventeront des dieux pour expliquer ce qu'ils ne comprennent pas et un langage pour changer sur leurs incomprhensions
> 
> C'est la raison pour laquelle nos trs lointains anctres se sont invents des dieux aussi divers que varis.


Pas obligatoirement ! En fait le ct diste dans la psychologie humaine est du mme niveau que d'autres caractristiques "_programmes dans le BIOS_" dirais-je, comme aimer les carottes rpes ou prfrer les garons plutt que les filles, etc. Le savoir, le niveau intellectuel n'a rien  voir l dedans. J'ai connu des garons tout simples et peu instruits qui n'avait nullement besoin d'un dieu et des intellectuels chevronns qui ne pouvait pas s'en passer (mme s'ils en avaient une version litiste comme les francs maons et leur GADLU (1)). Je distingue, bien sr, le disme comme caractristique psychologique de la religion qui, elle, est sociologique et dpend de la culture d'un pays. Par exemple mes jeunes amis marocains taient, en fait, aussi athes que moi mais ils jouaient le jeu car ne pas tre croyant suscite plus que l'opprobre et peu tre dangereux (c'est qu'on gorge facile dans cette religion d'amour).

Et puis il ne faut pas oublier que les dits anctres aimaient bien raconter des histoires fantastiques et, a contrario de Tolkien et de Wagner, ils ne pouvaient,  leur poque, trouver un diteur ou un directeur d'opra. Donc ils inventaient ce qui explique, selon les poques et les lieux, qu'on trouve pas mal de variations dans les mythes. Des archo-anthropologues se demandaient mme si les grecs croyaient  leur dieux. Mais le polythisme tait plus "_cool_" c'est le passage au monothisme, un seul chef donc un seul dieu, qui amnera un tout autre esprit qui n'aura plus rien  voir avec la "_fantasy_" des anciens conteurs.

(1) pour les intimes en fait la formule consacre (en un seul mot, j'insiste) est Grand Architecte De l'Univers.

----------


## Chauve souris

> A ouais on est pass de la loi travail  Dieu. bah GG quoi !
> 
> Mais c'est quoi dieu ?
> Bah Tu vois quand tu fermes les yeux et que tu dsires un truc trs fort. 
> Et bah Dieu cest le mec qui en a rien  foutre. 
> 
> tir d'un film mais je sais plus lequel.


Tiens, une petite histoire de dieu pour les IT-Pros que vous tes :

 Les hommes viennent de mettre au point un super ordinateur le plus puissant ayant jamais exist. Ils lui posent la question  laquelle personne ne peut rpondre ... : 
- Dieu existe t-il ? 
 Lordinateur ronronne ... puis rpond : 
- Maintenant, Oui ... 

Plus srieux et terriblement d'actualit la phrase de Stendhal :

"La seule chose qui excuse Dieu, c'est qu'il n'existe pas"

Anecdote : Au Maroc je voulais faire traduire cette phrase en arabe et la faire broder en belles cursives argentes sur fond noir. C'eut t amusant : mes visiteurs m'auraient pris pour un fich "S"  l'exception des lettrs en arabe.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Ce que je voulais dire (et qui n'est qu'une image), c'est qu'en fait, on ne sait *strictement rien* de l'origine de la vie tout comme de celle de l'univers [...]


Enfin la phrase la plus sense jamais entendue depuis des millnaires ! Merci Pierre  ::ccool:: 

Mmmmh, a aussi a me plait bien :



> Et tu vas te retrouver avec les croyants qui te diront qu'il est *les deux  la fois*, la poule et luf, qu'il est la cause de sa propre consquence.


a me fait penser au serpent qui se mord la queue, rencontr dans d'autres civilisations. Comme quoi, elles aussi se posaient ce genre de questions.




> Oeuf :
> Oeuf de poule (contenant une poule), il est apparu en premier ;


N'importe quoi, l, par contre ! L'embryon de poule contenu dans ton uf a bien d apparatre avant l'uf qui la contient, nan ?




> "La seule chose qui excuse Dieu, c'est qu'il n'existe pas"


On va finir en HP bourrs de mdocs avec des phrases comme a ! La premire partie postule qu'il existe (sinon il ne pourrait pas tre excus : tu ne vas pas excuser du "rien") quand la seconde dclare l'inverse. Faudrait savoir, Stendhal ! Ce jour-l il a d trop tirer sur le shilum a lui a fait une hallu mystique  ::ptdr::

----------


## Neckara

> N'importe quoi, l, par contre ! L'embryon de poule contenu dans ton uf a bien d apparatre avant l'uf qui la contient, nan ?


Tu considres donc qu'un embryon de poule est dj une poule  part entire, alors qu'on peut considrer que la poule n'apparait qu'une fois sortie de luf ou alors que le poussin a atteint une certaine maturit.

Comme je le dis, c'est un problme smantique, il faut d'abord dfinir les termes que vous utilisez pour qu'on puisse vous donner une rponse qui vous satisfasse.


Puis de toute faon, c'est luf qui est apparu en premier, parce qu'il contenait un coq  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Puis de toute faon, c'est luf qui est apparu en premier, parce qu'il contenait un coq .


J'aime pas vraiment cette ide.
La nature est si mal faite que si elle cre la vie elle commence avec uniquement trs peu d'exemplaire ?

Tu pourrais m'expliquer avec tes mots a toi qu'est ce que le rasoir de d'Ockham et qu'est ce qu'une heuristique ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Bon, merci d'avoir rendu l'ide de Neckara au moins intelligible. Mais je ne suis toujours pas d'accord. Cette histoire de ncessit signifie bien que vous estimez que l'hypothse d'une origine de l'univers sans cration par un dieu vous parait plus simple, parce que vous interrompez la chaine de causalit  la cration de l'univers. Mais dans ce cas, la cration de l'univers reste inexplique. Si vous envisagez la possibilit d'une explication, quelle qu'elle soit, il y a de nouveau le mme nombre de niveaux de causalit. Je vais pomper le schma de Neckara :
> 
> 
> Cration divine
> Cration pas divine
> 
> Choses  admettre
> * cration du monde par une divinit
> * cration d'une divinit
> ...


Sa serait drle que tu ramne dieu que je lui demande qui l'a cr. Car avant lui il y avait bien un truc ?

P.S. : je suis catholique mais pas pratiquant du tout.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Le point commun entre rasoir de d'Ockham et heuristique est qu'ils ont "le rsonnement par l'absurde" ainsi que "l'exception qui confirme la rgle".
Par contre sa ne cherche pas dans les absences de raisonnements, puisque comme un arbre de dcision c'est un ensemble mathmatique.

Je me suis bas sur l'un de vos prcdents commentaires pour trouver de quoi il s'agissait.
Les choses les plus simples ne sont pas forcment les plus videntes, donc un environnement probabiliste.

----------


## ManusDei

> Heu comment vous faites avec des revenus pareils ?


On a un enfant. Il y a normment de rductions d'impts lies  la prsence d'un enfant. 
Alors oui t'as des frais (faut s'ne occuper de ces btes l), mais dans les faits cette anne on ne paie pas d'impts, et l'an prochain non plus.

----------


## Neckara

Je suis tomb  ct de cette ppite.




> Cration divine
> Cration pas divine
> 
> Choses  admettre
> * cration du monde par une divinit
> * cration d'une divinit
> * cration du monde pas divine
> * cause hypothtique de l'existence de l'univers


Absolument n'importe quoi... Bravo pour ta malhonntet intellectuelle. Au passage tu enlves compltement la ligne des entits... Pratique n'est-ce pas ?



Cration divine
Cration pas divine

Choses  admettre
* cause hypothtique de l'existence de l'univers :
_issu de la volont d'une divinit_
* cration ex-nihilo d'une divinit
* cause hypothtique de l'existence de l'univers :
_ex-nihilo_
ou
_un monde pr-existant qui a toujours exist_



Tu joues malhonntement avec les mots en crivant deux fois la mme chose : "cause hypothtique de l'existence de l'univers" et "cration du monde pas divine", qui dsignent en fait la mme chose... que tu te gardes bien d'exprimer explicitement pour conserver l'illusion...

Une cration divine n'est qu'une cration ex-nihilo  laquelle on a ajout un/des hypothse(s) faisant que l'origine de l'action ai t initie par une entit divine... cela est donc forcment "plus coteux" au sens du rasoir d'Ockham. On rajoute donc _inutilement_ une entit (dieu)  la thorie de la cration ex-nihilo.




> A dfaut, on considre simplement que l'existence de l'univers n'a pas d'explication.


Ou tout simplement qu'on a une(des) thorie(s) privilgie(s) grce au rasoir d'Ockham, mais qu'on ne peut pas trancher pour le moment en l'tat de nos connaissances actuelles.




> parce qu'au final, on n'a toujours aucune explication.


C'est marrant, parce qu'on parle actuellement de 3 explications... c'est dingue la capacit des gens  nier ce qu'on leur fout sous le nez.




> Petite analogie : l'infection. Avant que le fonctionnement des maladies infectieuses ne soit mis en vidence par Pasteur, beaucoup de gens pensaient que les maladies taient d  la prsence de germes apparus par gnration spontane. Parler d'infection dans ce contexte, a aurait t exactement la mme chose que ce que vous dites : une tape de plus dans la chaine de causalit, dont on pourrait se passer d'un point de vue logique. Tu vois le dfaut dans le raisonnement ? En interrompant la chaine de causalit, on renonce simplement  rflchir, on ne rsout rien.


Foutaises.

Le rasoir d'Ockham est une *heuristique* (dsol mais je ne peux pas crire plus gros, il va donc falloir faire avec tes problmes de lecture).
Il ne s'agit donc en aucun cas de renoncer  rflchir.

De plus, si on prend l'hypothse d'un monde pr-existant, ayant toujours exist est moins coteuse, et sera donc privilgie par le rasoir d'Ockham. A partir de l, il n'y a pas interruption de la chaine de causalit. Mais j'aime bien prendre la cration ex-nihilo car elle est facilement comparable avec celle de la cration divine.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

J'ai vraiment eu du mal a reconnatre "supposition" et "enchevtrement de possibilits", malgr tous les "points de rfrences".
La solution que je prend, c'est "je ne sais pas encore, il manque des informations de causes  effets".

----------


## super_navide

Bon les gas je vais vous expliquer l'univers.
On peut comparer notre univers a un model informatique que tous le monde connais.
On est dans un ordinateur.
Chacun d'entre nous est un processus qui n'a que une seul oprations system    String  interaction(String s) le reste c'est du calcul pas d'effet visible pour les autres processus;
En suite l'univers est le systme d'exploitation.
Donc on passe notre  vie a comprendre  comment fonctionnent la fonction interaction , et videment on a pas accs au code du System d'exploitation  ni des autres processus.


Aprs on peut se poser des questions pour savoir comment fonctionne interaction :
1) Le System d'exploitation et la machine  est  une intelligence artificiel ( existence de Dieux )
2) System d'exploitation et machine n'est pas une intelligence artificiel (pas dexistence de Dieux )
3) comme la seul manire de comprendre un le system d'exploitation, la fonction interaction et le processus que nous sommes  est de connatre le langage de programmation dans lequel tous a est crit et videment le code.


Le code du system d'exploitation que nous percevons sera forcement :
1) non vrifiable
2) acquis par les experiences

Donc tous ce que vous  dite ne vaut rien c'est du vomis de mot et oui lexistence de dieux (intelligence artificiel )  est important dans la comprhension du system.

Cette dmonstration car justement certain vont ragir grace  l'appel de leur fonction interaction genre     interaction(  "ecrire->forum" + calculerReponse( interraction("consulter->forum")))

----------


## Neckara

> 3) comme la seul manire de comprendre un le system d'exploitation, la  fonction interaction et le processus que nous sommes  est de connatre  le langage de programmation dans lequel tous a est crit et videment  le code.
> 
> Le code du system d'exploitation que nous percevons sera forcement :
> 1) non vrifiable
> 2) acquis par les experiences
> 
> Donc tous ce que vous  dite ne vaut rien c'est du vomis de mot


Bravo, tu n'as rien compris  la discussion en cours.

Le problme n'est pas de dbattre ou non de l'existence d'une entit suprieure, mais de dbattre de la non-ncessit/non-besoin de poser l'hypothse de son existence pour expliquer le monde en accord avec le rasoir d'Ockham.




> et oui lexistence de dieux (intelligence artificiel )  est important dans la comprhension du system.


Ben non, tu le dis toi mme, "2) System d'exploitation et machine n'est pas une intelligence artificiel (pas dexistence de Dieux )".

Il n'est donc pas ncessaire de poser l'hypothse de leur existence pour expliquer le systme d'exploitation et la machine, comme tu le prouves toi-mme par ta deuxime thorie.

----------


## LSMetag

Allez j'invente 2 nouvelles hypothses.

Au dpart il n'y avait rien, et une grande concentration d'nergie s'est constitue ou tait peut-tre dj prsente. Elle a pu tre cre par une entit externe ("Dieu"), ou peut-tre tait-ce "Dieu" lui mme. Ou un autre phnomne qui m'chappe. Cette masse d'nergie a explos et s'est dcompose en matire et antimatire. Et l on peut rejoindre diffrentes thories, comme celle que j'avais expose prcdemment avec la matire (proton, lectrons et neutron), compos de crations/modifications/ de molcules au beau milieu d'explosions dispersant les atomes (explosions de neutrons). On peut rajouter  cela l'antimatire avec les pendants des protons, des lectrons et des neutrons. Des agglomrats de matire et d'anti-matire peuvent alors crer de l'nergie et participer  la cration de soleils, ou de lumire. D'autres peuvent carrment s'annuler et laisser place au vide interstellaire. 

Autre hypothse, moins plausible et moins explicable, tout n'tait qu'anti-matire. Le trou noir.  Et l'on ne sait pourquoi, une interaction particulire entre des tonnes de particules d'antimatire a fini par crer un peu de matire (on dit bien que les opposs s'attirent, peut-tre est-ce l'inverse avec l'anti-matire), ce qui a commenc  crer le nans. Cette raction s'est poursuivie jusqu' radiquer progressivement l'anti-matire par cration de matire. A partir de cette base atomique, l'univers se serait alors progressivement cr.

----------


## Neckara

> Au dpart il n'y avait rien, et une grande concentration d'nergie s'est constitue ou tait peut-tre dj prsente. Elle a pu tre cre par une entit externe ("Dieu"), ou peut-tre tait-ce "Dieu" lui mme.


On retombe sur un problme propre au croyant : dfinir ce qu'est "Dieu".

Avant mme de pouvoir dbattre de son existence, il faut dj pouvoir dire ce que c'est. Par exemple "Dieu" pourrait tre l'ensemble des lois de l'univers, sans avoir de volont propre. tre considr comme la reprsentation de la socit ou l'incarnation de la moralit.
C'tait plus simple avant quand il n'tait qu'un vieux barbu dans les nuages, maintenant que la science a cart un certain nombre d'hypothses, la dfinition de "dieu" devient de plus en plus floue. Par exemple si on dfini Dieu comme tant l'origine de l'univers, il suffit de prouver que l'origine de l'univers existe pour prouver son existence. En gros il existera parce qu'on l'aura dfini de la sorte.  De mme qu'on peut dfinir Dieu comme tant la nature elle-mme, la nature existant, Dieu existe alors.


Mais  partir du moment o cette entit "Dieu" est doue d'une volont et capable d'actions ou qu'on lui associe des actes, on sort du simple jeu des dfinitions et on commence  affirmer de nouvelles choses,  vouloir introduire une nouvelle entit. Il est alors possible d'utiliser le rasoir d'Ockham.

----------


## super_navide

> Bravo, tu n'as rien compris  la discussion en cours.
> 
> Le problme n'est pas de dbattre ou non de l'existence d'une entit suprieure, mais de dbattre de la non-ncessit/non-besoin de poser l'hypothse de son existence pour expliquer le monde en accord avec le rasoir d'Ockham.
> 
> 
> Ben non, tu le dis toi mme, "2) System d'exploitation et machine n'est pas une intelligence artificiel (pas dexistence de Dieux )".
> 
> Il n'est donc pas ncessaire de poser l'hypothse de leur existence pour expliquer le systme d'exploitation et la machine, comme tu le prouves toi-mme par ta deuxime thorie.


Je me suis mal expliqu il y a deux possibilit OS avec IA ou  OS sans IA ou mme jeux avec IA ou jeux sans IA.
Et donc pour bien comprendre comment avancer dans le jeux il faut savoir comment est l'IA , son niveau , donc l'existance de dieux est a connatre.

Tu croix pas qu'il y a une diffrence entre OS avec une IA et sans  toi ???
Et que le comportement du system d'exploitation va changer en fonction de qu'il existe une IA ou pas .


Tu vois la je joue a skyrim , et pour avancer il faut que je comprenne comment fonctionne le jeux.
J'ai but des civiles sur un route normalement pas de tmoins , mais le comportement du jeux (dieux ) est fait en sorte que certain perso gr par l'odi  deviennent fou et essai de te tuer tant que tu a pas fais de prison.
Donc pour avancer dans le jeux , il m'a fallu comprendre que le jeux (Dieux) ne permet pas de buter de faon gratuite des civiles.







Genre c'est pareil de jouer a un jeux avec une IA dbile ou une IA super bien faite qui s'adapte a ce que tu fais.
Dsol le jeux est pas du tout le mme , genre tu te cache derrire un mur et l'IA dbile passe toujours par le mme endroit , ou elle te contourne et t'attaque par derrire.

Donc l'existence de dieux est importante dans toute la comprhension du system.

----------


## SofEvans

Hum hum, on est donc pass d'une loi travail pass grce aux 49-3 rptitif  une sorte de guerre de tranch sur le rasoir D'Ockham , dieu et bien sr sans oublier luf et la poule.

C'est drle, quand on voit "2149 rponses au sujet", on se dit "Wahouuu, la loi travail dchane les passions et fait bouger".
Ah bah non, c'est juste le rasoir D'Ockham, dieu et ne pas oublier luf et la poule.

En fait, le gouvernement s'emmerde pour rien  faire passer ses lois pendant les vacances pour rencontrer le moins de rsistance possible : ils devrait balancer aux JT le rasoir D'Ockham, dieu et surtout ne pas oublier luf et la poule.

Bref, on se concentre sur le sujet initial ?
Parce que de manire vidente, personne n'est d'accord avec personne et personne ne veut bouger de ses positions.

----------


## super_navide

> Hum hum, on est donc pass d'une loi travail pass grce aux 49-3 rptitif  une sorte de guerre de tranch sur le rasoir D'Ockham , dieu et bien sr sans oublier luf et la poule.
> 
> C'est drle, quand on voit "2149 rponses au sujet", on se dit "Wahouuu, la loi travail dchane les passions et fait bouger".
> Ah bah non, c'est juste le rasoir D'Ockham, dieu et ne pas oublier luf et la poule.
> 
> En fait, le gouvernement s'emmerde pour rien  faire passer ses lois pendant les vacances pour rencontrer le moins de rsistance possible : ils devrait balancer aux JT le rasoir D'Ockham, dieu et surtout ne pas oublier luf et la poule.
> 
> Bref, on se concentre sur le sujet initial ?
> Parce que de manire vidente, personne n'est d'accord avec personne et personne ne veut bouger de ses positions.


Et justement c'est a notre belle dmocratie , je suis pas d'accord avec Neckara  mais je le respecte.

----------


## Zirak

> Hum hum, on est donc pass d'une loi travail pass grce aux 49-3 rptitif  une sorte de guerre de tranch sur le rasoir D'Ockham , dieu et bien sr sans oublier luf et la poule.
> 
> C'est drle, quand on voit "2149 rponses au sujet", on se dit "Wahouuu, la loi travail dchane les passions et fait bouger".
> Ah bah non, c'est juste le rasoir D'Ockham, dieu et ne pas oublier luf et la poule.
> 
> En fait, le gouvernement s'emmerde pour rien  faire passer ses lois pendant les vacances pour rencontrer le moins de rsistance possible : ils devrait balancer aux JT le rasoir D'Ockham, dieu et surtout ne pas oublier luf et la poule.
> 
> Bref, on se concentre sur le sujet initial ?
> Parce que de manire vidente, personne n'est d'accord avec personne et personne ne veut bouger de ses positions.


Amen ! (Bah quoi ? Je reste dans le sujet au cas o...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Neckara

> Je me suis mal expliqu il y a deux possibilit OS avec IA ou  OS sans IA ou mme jeux avec IA ou jeux sans IA.


Sauf qu'on est dans un univers et que jusqu' prsent, je n'ai pas eu vent d'une quelconque personne ayant change d'univers.

Donc dans notre univers, on a deux possibilits : avec Dieu ou sans Dieu.
Les deux se tiennent, la possibilit "sans Dieu" se tient donc.

Ce qui implique que pour expliquer notre univers, on n'a pas besoin de poser l'hypothse que notre univers possde un Dieu.




> Et donc pour bien comprendre comment avancer dans le jeux il faut savoir comment est l'IA , son niveau , donc l'existance de dieux est a connatre.


Tu admets donc directement et sans aucun fondements que notre univers possde un Dieu (une IA).





> Genre c'est pareil de jouer a un jeux avec une IA dbile ou une IA super bien faite qui s'adapte a ce que tu fais.
> Dsol le jeux est pas du tout le mme , genre tu te cache derrire un  mur et l'IA dbile passe toujours par le mme endroit , ou elle te  contourne et t'attaque par derrire.
> 
> Donc l'existence de dieux est importante dans toute la comprhension du system.


Les rgles observes sont juste diffrentes, cela ne change rien de plus quant  la question de la comprhension du systme et de savoir s'il y a une volont ou non derrire.

----------


## halaster08

Arretez de vous battre j'ai LA solution, Dieu il est barbu, ok? Donc il n'utilise pas le fameux rasoir d'ockham CQFD (d'ailleurs je trouve un peu trange que vous citiez comme a la marque  chaque post, vous tes sponsoris?)

Sinon pour expliquer l'univers ya a aussi https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastafarisme
Un petit extrait: 


> La croyance centrale est qu'un Monstre en spaghetti volant invisible et indtectable a cr l'univers  aprs avoir beaucoup bu . Selon ces croyances, l'ivresse du Monstre est la raison pour laquelle la Terre n'est pas parfaite


Ce qui me parait beaucoup plus plausible que vos thories soit-disant scientifiques.

----------


## ManusDei

@halaster08 : Que son appendice nouilleux te touche !

----------


## Neckara

> Donc il n'utilise pas le fameux rasoir d'ockham CQFD


Qu'est-ce qu'on en a franchement  faire, si tant est qu'il existe, qu'il utilise le rasoir d'Ockham ou non ?




> d'ailleurs je trouve un peu trange que vous citiez comme a la marque  chaque post, vous tes sponsoris?


Je trouve un peu bizarre que tu t'exprimes en franais  chaque post, tu es sponsoris ?




> Sinon pour expliquer l'univers ya a aussi https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastafarisme


Et comme d'habitude, on se contente de citer un concept qu'on a vaguement lu quelque part sans mme chercher  le comprendre...
Tu nous rappelles dans quel objectif cette religion a t cre ?




> Ce qui me parait beaucoup plus plausible que vos thories soit-disant scientifiques.


Pas selon le rasoir d'Ockham, ce dont il est question ici, rappelons-le.

Mais peut-tre as-tu une meilleure mthode/heuristique qui rvolutionnera le monde scientifique  nous proposer ?

----------


## SofEvans

> Et justement c'est a notre belle dmocratie , je suis pas d'accord avec Neckara  mais je le respecte.


Je pense m'tre mal exprim et je m'en excuse.
Ce que je souhaitait dire, ce n'est pas que vous n'ayez pas le droit de dbattre de ce que vous voulez, c'est plutt que ce thread tant consacr  la loi travail, il serait agrable de trouver une discussion avec un lien direct (ou indirect, mais pas trop) avec le sujet en question.

C'est pour cela qu'il serait apprciable de la part d'une poigne de personnes d'ouvrir un autre espace de discussion (sur developpez ou  lextrieur) afin de dbattre des sujet qui leurs tiennent  cur, sans pour autant finir par "polluer" le sujet ici prsent.

Imagine une seule seconde si je rebondissait sur l'exemple de Skyrim et que je partait dans un argumentaire.
Le rasoir, dieu, la poule, les oeuf et en plus Skyrim ? Non, ce ne serait pas vraiment l'idal ...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Salut,
> On va finir en HP bourrs de mdocs avec des phrases comme a ! La premire partie postule qu'il existe (sinon il ne pourrait pas tre excus : tu ne vas pas excuser du "rien") quand la seconde dclare l'inverse. Faudrait savoir, Stendhal ! Ce jour-l il a d trop tirer sur le shilum a lui a fait une hallu mystique


Non, Stendhal n'a pas forc sur le LSD ni sur le vin de messe. Il a utilis la logique paradoxale. Employe tant et plus par les tenants d'une religion. Qui veulent que la cration soit comme son crateur : parfaite. Or la Nature "_bricole_" comme le dmontre Stephen Jay-Gould dans "_Le pouce du panda_" et, dans le cas du christianisme, que ce dieu soit "_bon_". Dj rien que pour avoir invent les moustiques et les serpents  sonnettes, a ruine la dernire hypothse.

Et puis qu'est-ce que ce dieu si l'on exclue une formation psychopathologique ?

Me promenant un soir d't dans la ville de Narbonne, je rencontre deux garons vingtenaires, mormons, qui ont envie de discuter avec moi et me pose la traditionnelle question : "_Croyez-vous en Dieu ?_". Question  laquelle il ne faut pas rpondre "_Lequel ? Car il y en a tellement...._" ni mme "_Il me faut des raisons, pas des croyances_" en citant le philosophe moustachu car cela aurait fait de la peine  ces braves gens. Inspir par le lieu remontant  l'poque grecque et romaine, je jouais au petit Socrate en utilisant la mthode de ce premier philosophe. Donc je leur dclarais "_Avant que je puisse vous rpondre il me faudrait une dfinition de ce concept/vocable : Dieu_". Ces braves mormons taient perturbs, ils avaient l'habitude d'une rponse boolenne et, dans le cas d'une affirmation allaient se chamailler avec leur interlocuteur sur le best God on the world. Je leur tendis une perche : "_On peut considrer que Dieu est le principe crateur de l'Univers. La question est donc : y a-t-il un principe crateur de l'Univers ? La rponse est oui avec l'astrophysique moderne, c'est ce qu'on appelle le Big Bang. Que vous l'appeliez Dieu et moi Big Bang n'est alors qu'une question de mots et nous n'allons pas nous chamailler sur le vocabulaire_". Mes deux mormons me suivaient prudemment. Je dveloppais : "_Dans la terminologie de l'Ancien testament c'est ce qu'on appelle le Dieu Alpha, celui du Commencement_". Un peu rassurs par mes propos, mais je continuais : "_Mais l o a ne va plus c'est que ce Dieu Alpha, crateur de milliards de galaxies contenant chacune des milliards de systmes solaires se proccupe tant des habitudes alimentaires et sexuelles de cette toute petite plante qu'est la Terre et ce sur des rgions bien prcises de celle-ci. Et l, a ne tient plus dans la plus lmentaire logique. Donc le Dieu Omga, celui des fins dernires, toujours dans l'Ancien Testament, n'est pas viable_". "_La seule solution_", leur dis-je, "_c'est qu'il n'y a qu'un Dieu Alpha, qui a donc cr l'Univers, et qu'il s'en est immdiatement dsintress de la mme faon que nous nous dsintressons d'un pet une fois que celui-ci ait t mis. Nous vivons donc sur le pet de Dieu, ce qui explique, entre autre, qu'il soit en expansion permanente et qu'il se contrefiche de ce que nous pouvons faire sur cette infime petite plante_". Je les ai devins perturbs et pas contents de mon impitoyable logique... ::aie::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Donc tous ce que vous  dite ne vaut rien c'est du vomis de mot et oui lexistence de dieux (intelligence artificiel )  est important dans la comprhension du system.


C'est justement se qui rend la thorie instable. Qui peut dire qu'il y aura une stabilit ou que cette expansion est infini ?
La stabilit, c'est  quelle instant ? Avoir admis par simplicit.

De dire que "c'est une sorcire et que de le prouver est de la jet dans une rivire et d'attendre de voir si elle va se noyer, et que si elle se noie c'tait que se n'tais pas une sorcire" a souvent fait plus de victime que trouver une solution.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Ce que je souhaitait dire, ce n'est pas que vous n'ayez pas le droit de dbattre de ce que vous voulez, c'est plutt que ce thread tant consacr  la loi travail, il serait agrable de trouver une discussion avec un lien direct (ou indirect, mais pas trop) avec le sujet en question.


C'est un peu trouver comme justifier d'une dcision qu'ils ont dj pris. Mais pour lequel ils n'ont pas encore fait d'annonces officielles et pour lequel l'annonce dpend de l'issu de la possibilit de justifier.

Donc si la solution devra tre admis et incontestable au lieu de rester une supposition qui tend trs souvent  faire disparatre les autres possibilits.

C'est assez bizarre qu'ils aient russi  faire un hors sujet artistique, qui ne l'ai qu'en apparence.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Reformuler les questions ou les besoins.

Supposons que j'ai un chien, je suis son maitre ou son dieu ? Dieu peut s'y connatre mais n'a pas forcment les moyens d'apporter toutes les solutions ou explications.

----------


## Jipt

> Bref, on se concentre sur le sujet initial ?
> Parce que de manire vidente, personne n'est d'accord avec personne et personne ne veut bouger de ses positions.


C'est mal parti, hein  ::mouarf:: 
Bah, c'est l't, il fait chaud, il y a des posts intressants...





> Allez j'invente 2 nouvelles hypothses.
> 
> Au dpart il n'y avait rien, et une grande concentration d'nergie *s'est constitue* ou tait peut-tre *dj prsente*.[...]


L o il n'y avait rien ? Je vois un poil de contradiction dans cette 1re hypothse...




> Autre hypothse, moins plausible et moins explicable, tout n'tait qu'anti-matire. [...] A partir de cette base atomique, l'univers se serait alors *progressivement* cr.


Un peu comme un machin qui s'agrandit, genre une tache de vin sur une chemise propre ? Heureusement qu'il y a la chemise sinon la tache de vin ne pourrait pas exister (il n'y aurait que du vin en vrac -- o ? I dunno), mais, en rflchissant bien, l'univers c'est l'ensemble tache de vin + chemise, pas juste la tache.

Bon, moi j'ai l'habitude de pas me prendre la tte avec des questions dont je sais pertinemment qu'il n'y aura jamais de rponse totale et dfinitive, quoi qu'en disent quoi qu'en pensent les chercheurs, scientifiques, toussa toussa (tiens, on a dj discut de a il y a qq mois/annes...)
Parce que je les attends avec leur thorie fumeuse du big-bang : y avait quoi, avant ? Elle sort d'o cette nergie, mmmh ?  ::P:

----------


## Grogro

Ca vous dit pas de splitter ce sujet qui a mchamment driv ?

----------


## Neckara

> Bon, moi j'ai l'habitude de pas lme prendre la tte avec des questions dont je sais pertinemment qu'il n'y aura jamais de rponse totale et dfinitive, quoi qu'en disent quoi qu'en pensent les chercheurs, scientifiques, toussa toussa (tiens, on a dj discut de a il y a qq mois/annes...)
> Parce que je les attends avec leur thorie fumeuse du big-bang : y avait quoi, avant ? Elle sort d'o cette nergie, mmmh ?


J'en profite tout de mme pour le re-rappeler, mais au sujet de la cration, il n'a jamais t question de dire qu'il existe une rponse totale et dfinitive en utilisant le rasoir d'Ockham, qui est utilis comme heuristique, rien de plus.

De plus, je ne trouve pas honnte de sous-entendre que les chercheurs ou  scientifiques sont dogmatiques, bien au contraire, ce sont mme les  premiers  rechercher  dmonter leurs propres thories. Cependant, ils  attendent pour cela des lments solides.
La science ne considre  vrai que dans l'tat des connaissances actuelles, certaines  considrations peuvent alors tre "modifies" (le plus souvent  "complte" on pourra dire) lorsque l'tat des connaissances volue.

----------


## LSMetag

Petite remarque : J'ai bien prcis que la prsence possible de cette "nergie" est un mystre pour moi, si jamais cette thorie devait tenir la route ^^'

Oui il faut splitter. Je ne sais pas comment a a pu driver ^^. Peut-tre que les modo ne sont pas intervenus parce qu'on les faisait trop marrer ^^"

Est-ce parce que les gens croient qu'Hollande est le diable responsable de tout, qu'ils ont rebondi sur Dieu et la thologie, pour enfin remonter vers l'aube de la cration et essayer de donner un sens  la politique et l'conomie mondiale ?
Dbattre de la cration de l'univers peut donner des lments pour comprendre comment s'est construit notre monde, notre civilisation, nos pays, notre connerie, nos terroristes,...

BOUM !

----------


## Aiekick

dans la nature, un systme stable est un systme qui minimise son nergie.

donc si dieu c'est la stabilit, en quoi dieu minimise mon nergie, vu qu'l fait couler beaucoup d'encre...

dieu serait plutot l'instabilit, donc l'etat stable serait l'absence de dieu. CQFD  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aiekick

> Est-ce parce que les gens croient qu'Hollande est le diable responsable de tout, qu'ils ont rebondi sur Dieu et la thologie, pour enfin remonter vers l'aube de la cration et essayer de donner un sens  la politique et l'conomie mondiale ?


moi aussi j'ai du th au logis, du th russe mme, et a ce boit comme du petit lait ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Le seul et unique dieu palpable sur cette bonne vielle terre : C'est l'argent. C'est de trs loin celui qui a le plus d'adorateurs qui ne jurent que par lui et ne reconnaissent nul autre matre. C'est peut-tre pas lui qui a cr le monde ... mais ??? il y a de quoi se poser la question.  ::aie::

----------


## macslan

> Petite remarque : J'ai bien prcis que la prsence possible de cette "nergie" est un mystre pour moi, si jamais cette thorie devait tenir la route ^^'
> 
> Oui il faut splitter. Je ne sais pas comment a a pu driver ^^. Peut-tre que les modo ne sont pas intervenus parce qu'on les faisait trop marrer ^^"
> 
> Est-ce parce que les gens croient qu'Hollande est le diable responsable de tout, qu'ils ont rebondi sur Dieu et la thologie, pour enfin remonter vers l'aube de la cration et essayer de donner un sens  la politique et l'conomie mondiale ?
> Dbattre de la cration de l'univers peut donner des lments pour comprendre comment s'est construit notre monde, notre civilisation, nos pays, notre connerie, nos terroristes,...
> 
> BOUM !


personnellement j'ai reu un mp car j'avais trop signal de message dans la catgorie politique d'ailleurs ils devraient avoir quelqu'un qui s'occupe que de la catgorie politique car des fois

----------


## LSMetag

> personnellement j'ai reu un mp car j'avais trop signal de message dans la catgorie politique d'ailleurs ils devraient avoir quelqu'un qui s'occupe que de la catgorie politique car des fois


Impossible elle pterait les plombs ! Avec certaines personnes je suis dj limite. Laisser dbattre de politique c'est toujours mieux que de donner une ligne politique  DVP

----------


## Aiekick

> Le seul et unique dieu palpable sur cette bonne vielle terre : C'est l'argent. C'est de trs loin celui qui a le plus d'adorateurs qui ne jurent que par lui et ne reconnaissent nul autre matre. C'est peut-tre pas lui qui a cr le monde ... mais ??? il y a de quoi se poser la question.


je croyais que c'tais le sexe moi  ::roll::

----------


## Chauve souris

> je croyais que c'tais le sexe moi


Impossible car un dieu doit tre parfait et n'avoir aucun manque. C'est tout le dbat du "_Banquet_" de Platon o Eros est rtrograd au rang de demi-dieu. C'est un petit livre trs amusant, une pice de thtre, en fait, mais je ne sais pas si elle a t monte.

Par contre l'argent, qui devient une fin en soi, peut passer au niveau divin. Car "_le veau d'or est toujours debout_"




Du coup on retombe sur la loi travail qui n'a finalement pour but que de pomper un peu plus de fric aux pauvres qui bossent pour en faire profiter la poigne de riches qui rgnent.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> je croyais que c'tais le sexe moi


C'est exactement pareil, avec de l'argent tu peux avoir du sexe, et avec le sexe, tu peux gagner de l'argent.  ::roll::

----------


## SurferIX

> ...plus de droits pour les salaris, plus de visibilit pour nos PME, plus demplois...


C'est marrant on peut lire "plus" comme chiffe "+" c'est  dire mieux, ou exactement l'inverse, c'est  dire "plus" comme "plus du tout". 

-- beaucoup plus de droits pour les salaris, beaucoup plus de visibilit pour nos PME, beaucoup plus demplois...

ou bien 

-- plus du tout de droits pour les salaris, plus du tout de visibilit pour nos PME, plus du tout demplois...

Ah ce bon Valls et ses multiples vestes qu'il sait retourner  l'envie, ses discours  multiples facettes, jamais rien de sain et d'honnte l dedans... un excellent politicien Franais, quoi. Vraiment trs bon, sinon il ne serait pas l o il est... il me dgote autant qu'il est bon. C'est dire s'il est bon !

----------


## SurferIX

> .... La crise et certaines dcisions des prudhommes ont entran la fermeture de beaucoup d'entreprises et a en a refroidi plus d'un.


ARRTEZ AVEC LA CRISE BON SANG !
C'est ce qu'on veut vous faire croire !!!
ARRTEZ !
La France est le pays d'Europe qui compte le plus de millionnaires !

*La monnaie est une constante mondiale.
Si vous avez 50 euros en moins, ils sont invitablement dans la poche de quelqu'un c'est mathmatique !*

Voici  des liens qui viennent de partis politiques opposs afin que vous voyez que *tout le monde le dit* !

- En France, le chmage augmente. Le nombre de millionnaires aussi
- 2,44 millions de millionnaires en France
- Le nombre de millionnaires franais va exploser d'ici  cinq ans
- 1,8 million de Franais sont millionnaires en France (en dollars)
- En France, le nombre de millionnaires devrait progresser de 60% d'ici 2019
- Etonnant : Forte augmentation du nombre de millionnaires en France

ALORS ARRTEZ AVEC LA CRISE BON SANG ! Ce sont les riches qui essaient juste de vous faire travailler plus, BORDEL !
ARRTEZ DE BOUFFER CE QU'ON VOUS MONTRE A LA TELE ET DE PRENDRE TOUT POUR ARGENT COMPTANT !
Rflchissez par vous mme, renseignez-vous !
Et ces mmes ces informations je les ais eues hier sur France2, je le croyais pas tellement c'est norme : on essaie de nous faire bouffer "on est pauvres c'est la crise pauvre de nous", et  ct ils ont le culot de montrer un reportage o il y a *3 millions de chmeurs et deux millions de millionnaires*  !

Renseignez vous sur l'histoire de France, sur la monarchie, sur la hirarchie en gnral. Une personne clbre disait : "si vous ne voulez pas que le peuple regarde en haut, faites en sorte qu'il regarde en bas".
A l'poque des paysans, l'objectif pour les riches taient de faire croire que la souffrance est normale : Jsus Christ sur la croix, la souffrance, la douleur, le pain quotidien, il a port sa croix jusqu'en haut, etc, etc, blablablablablabla. Et a marchait ! Les paysans se "devaient" de se sentir heureux : ils ne souffraient pas "trop", alors qu' ct les gros riches se surgavaient sur leur dos. Exemple concret hallucinant mais vrai : les paysans avaient les moyens techniques pour faire un four. Ils avaient aussi le bl, vu que c'est eux qui le cultivaient. Que faisaient les seigneurs, en accord avec la police ? Ils ont pondu des lois qui interdisaient de construire des fours, et les paysans, sous peine d'emprisonnement, taient obligs d'aller faire cuire leur pain au chteau et payer une dme pour avoir le droit de faire cuire leur pain. Source directe : le Chteau de la Barben qui possde encore ses douves et le passage sous terrain rserv  la basse populasse paysanne.

Aujourd'hui pour tous ceux qui arrivent  prendre du recul et comprendre le fonctionnement actuel de la socit, c'est exactement pareil : le but est de faire croire qu'on n'a pas le choix. Et a fonctionne trs bien, preuve en est : il y en a encore qui disent " cause de la crise on a des problmes"...

(Evidemment je m'attends  tous les "down" des gens qui se croient suprieurs alors qu'ils regardent tous les soirs TF1 et aucun "up" mais que voulez vous c'est la vie... des moutons de panurge qui ne supporteront pas qu'on critique le systme dans lequel on les a mis, et qui s'y sentent bien)

----------


## Neckara

> La France est le pays d'Europe qui compte le plus de millionnaires !



Ben ouais, avant ils taient milliardaires... quoi... c'est pas encore vendredi ?  ::calim2:: 




> *La monnaie est une constante mondiale.
> Si vous avez 50 euros en moins, ils sont invitablement dans la poche de quelqu'un c'est mathmatique !*


Ah ? Et si je brle un billet de 50, il rapparat dans la poche de qui ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ah ? Et si je brle un billet de 50, il rapparat dans la poche de qui ?


C'est illgale de dtruire de la monnaie.

----------


## Chauve souris

Ca me rappelle un calembour en v.o. ricaine de Bush pre connu pour son accent texan qui insiste beaucoup sur les "e" prononcs comme des "i" en fin de mots. Ce qui, pastich et traduit donnait ceci : "Non, je n'ai pas dit pas de nouvelles taxes, juste pas de nouveau taxis".

Notre catalan d'oprette, c'est autre chose, il vocifre, il s'agite, il donne des coups de mentons avec des "_c'est inadmissible, insupportable, etc._" et surtout il ne fait rien. Cazeneuve est aussi inactif mais il n'prouve pas le besoin de s'agiter comme lui. Dans les deux cas cette brochette de minables, sans oublier Hollande, s'ils leur restait encore un peu de dignit, auraient du prsenter leur dmission. Car une vraie dmocratie devrait avoir le niveau d'une assemble gnrale d'une socit capitaliste o une majorit d'actionnaires peut jecter un PDG si elle n'est pas contente de ses rsultats. Et dans les mois qui suivent a va tre le passionnant dbat s'il vaut mieux veauter pour la dauche ou pour la groite. Au moins en Amrique du Sud, les changements de dirigeants sont aussi des changements politiques et conomiques et, si le peuple n'est pas content de la corruption de certains, ils manifestent en masse (au Brsil rcemment, mais a s'est produit aussi aux Philippines) et poussent ces dirigeants corrompus  la dmission. Inenvisageable en France !

----------


## behe

> ARRTEZ AVEC LA CRISE BON SANG !
> C'est ce qu'on veut vous faire croire !!!
> ARRTEZ !
> La France est le pays d'Europe qui compte le plus de millionnaires


marrant ton 4eme lien contredit les autres



> Seul le Royaume-Uni compte plus de millionnaires en Europe.


mais on est bien plac, c'est vrai.

edit: bon en fait vu qu'aucun des liens ne comptabilisent de la mme manire la fortune, on passe de 523 000 millionnaires pour l'un  2 440 000 pour l'autre. Sacre fourchette.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est illgale de dtruire de la monnaie.


Ce n'est pas ce qui arrtera certains.
Et si ma maison brle ? Si mon billet tombe dans une bouche d'gout ? Si mon chien l'avale ?

----------


## macslan

> Ce n'est pas ce qui arrtera certains.
> Et si ma maison brle ?


tu n'avais qu'  pas brul le billet

----------


## Zirak

> Et si ma maison brle ? Si mon billet tombe dans une bouche d'gout ? Si mon chien l'avale ?


Bah a fait que ces 50 ne sont plus disponible pour personnes, la somme mondiale d'argent sera toujours constante mais valant 50 de moins ?

----------


## Invit

> C'est illgale de dtruire de la monnaie.


Plus maintenant, c'est une vieille loi qui a t abroge depuis.

----------


## Zirak

> Plus maintenant, c'est une vieille loi qui a t abroge depuis.


Oui, depuis 1994, Gainsbourg n'aurait plus l'air aussi rebelle aujourd'hui... ^^

----------


## Neckara

> La somme mondiale d'argent sera toujours constante mais valant 50 de moins ?


Si elle vaut 50 de moins, elle n'est plus vraiment si constante que cela, non ?

Pourriez-vous me prciser ce que vous entendez exactement par "somme mondiale d'argent" ?

----------


## micka132

Euh la monnaie mondiale est tout sauf constante...
Ceci nempche pas qu'il y a de plus en plus de riche et de plus en plus de pauvre.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Plus maintenant, c'est une vieille loi qui a t abroge depuis.


D'autant que des billets, neufs de surcrot, peuvent intgralement brler et ils seront rembours par la Banque de France, je m'explique :

Il existe des valises en plastique, un peu spciales au sens que si on les force il y a tout un maillage de fils qui dclenche une grenade au phosphore. Ces valises se referment avec deux cartes magntiques de deux destinataires. Lesquels pourront l'ouvrir sans crainte avec leurs deux cartes magntiques ultra personnelles. Le chef d'agence bancaire et son second, par exemple. Mes distingus confrres auront compris qu'il s'agit de cls de chiffrage asymtriques, les unes dite "_publiques_" destines aux prparateurs de la valise de billets et pouvant, grce  elles, la refermer et la verrouiller et les secondes sont les cls prives qui permettent d'ouvrir la valise. On en met deux comme redondance de scurit car le chef d'agence peut tre pris en otage avec sa famille, a s'est vu.

Ce systme tait merveilleux, fini les transports de fonds onreux (vhicules blinds et gardes arms) et mettant en pril ces gardes car les bandits ne reculent devant rien et surtout pas la vie humaine. Le transporteur de la valise pouvant mme prendre le mtro avec. Il pourra peut-tre se faire violer lui (c'est trs  la mode dans le mtro), mais pas la valise.

Toutefois ce systme n'a pas t retenu car, dans la logique salariale, cela aurait mis tous ces gardes au chmage et on est incapable de concevoir une socit sans travail salari, mme si celui-ci est en irrmdiable perte de vitesse. A ce propos, mes distingus confrres qui allaient bientt veauter pour la dauche ou la groite avez vous seulement entendu une fois un de vos candidats chris parler d'une alternative au salariat ?

Donc les billets peuvent cramer, dans la valise ils taient numrots et il suffit  la Banque de France d'avoir la preuve que la valise a bien t dtruite pour remplacer ces billets au prix cotant d'impression. Donc considrablement moins onreux que tout ce transport de fonds. D'autant que les malfrats auront vite compris que ces valises sont inforables et n'essaieront mme pas.

----------


## Neckara

> Ce systme tait merveilleux, fini les transports de fonds onreux (vhicules blinds et gardes arms) et mettant en pril ces gardes car les bandits ne reculent devant rien et surtout pas la vie humaine. Le transporteur de la valise pouvant mme prendre le mtro avec. Il pourra peut-tre se faire violer lui (c'est trs  la mode dans le mtro), mais pas la valise.


Quand bien mme ce serait vou  l'chec (n'est-ce pas dj le cas aujourd'hui ?), je ne suis pas sr que cela empchera des personnes d'essayer et encore plus s'il n'y a plus de vhicules blinds et gardes arms.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Quand bien mme ce serait vou  l'chec (n'est-ce pas dj le cas aujourd'hui ?), je ne suis pas sr que cela empchera des personnes d'essayer et encore plus s'il n'y a plus de vhicules blinds et gardes arms.


"_essayer_" quoi ? De forcer une valise incluant dans son plastique et ses serrures un super maillage dclenchant une grenade au phosphore ? C'est qu'ils seraient encore plus suicidaires que les zozos de Daesh.

Et puis on peut y mettre un additif : Par exemple si la valise est rellement vole, on peut la tracer avec un transpondeur GPS et mme dclencher la grenade  distance.

Un peu d'imagination que diable ! Le plus stupide tant de continuer ces boulots inutiles et dangereux de transporteurs de fonds. Sans pour autant mettre ces braves gens dans la misre parce qu'ils n'auront plus ce job.

Et c'est bien a ce qui manque dans ce pays au bout du rouleau : de l'imagination, en plus du tonus vital qui est en chute libre.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

De toute faon, l'argent est devenu virtuel. La destruction d'un billet ne change rien, c'est juste une perte pour celui qui a achet ces morceaux de papier. La banque centrale pourra en rimprimer et en revendre  tous les fous qui brlent les billets de 50 mais a ne changera quasiment rien. Brler un billet ne dtruit pas plus d'argent que brler une image pieuse ne dtruit dieu ... a nerve juste les croyants.

Il est probable que la seule consquence de brler un billet est d'enrichir un peu la BCE.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est qu'ils seraient encore plus suicidaires que les zozos de Daesh.


Ainsi ils ont mme plus besoin de fabriquer eux-mme leurs bombes, il leur suffit d'en voler une  ::aie:: .





> Et puis on peut y mettre un additif : Par exemple si la valise est rellement vole, on peut la tracer avec un transpondeur GPS et mme dclencher la grenade  distance.
> Un peu d'imagination que diable !


L'imagination va dans les deux sens  :;): .

Tu pourrais mettre la valise dans une valide plus grande bloquant les ondes. Dans ce cas, il faudrait, non pas que la valise puisse tre dclenche  distance, mais se dclenche quand elle n'est plus joignable... bon faut pas que le transporteur passe sous un tunnel avec.  ::aie:: 






> De toute faon, l'argent est devenu virtuel.


Quand tu retires de l'argent, on dbite quand mme ton compte  ::aie:: .

----------


## Jipt

> A ce propos, mes distingus confrres qui allaient bientt veauter pour la dauche ou la groite avez-vous seulement entendu une fois un de vos candidats chris parler d'une alternative au salariat ?


Arrte, tu sais trs bien que ces gens-l n'ont *aucune* imagination et sont donc totalement *incapables* d'envisager autre chose que les rails (qui a dit "de coke" ?  ::mouarf:: ) qu'ils suivent depuis qu'ils sont ns...

Hlas, ils nous gouvernent, comme au temps des cavernes, comme au temps des chteaux forts, et l'esclavage de maintenant c'est le machinphone -- et l ils sont trs forts : on s'auto-esclavagise...
(oui, j'invente le verbe "esclavasiger" : rendre esclave)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Quand tu retires de l'argent, on dbite quand mme ton compte .


Quand tu payes par CB, par virement, par Paypal, par chque aussi. C'est juste -xxx au niveau de l'ordinateur de ta banque et +xxx pour celui qui reoit l'argent. L'argent "monnaie" reprsente un infime pourcentage des sommes qui circulent entre les banques.

----------


## Neckara

> Quand tu payes par CB, par virement, par Paypal, par chque aussi.


Oui, sauf que dans ce cas l, le compte destinataire est alors crdit du mme montant.




> C'est juste -xxx au niveau de l'ordinateur de ta banque et +xxx pour celui qui reoit l'argent.


Et tu m'expliques quel compte est crdit quand tu retires de la monnaie ?




> L'argent "monnaie" reprsente un infime pourcentage des sommes qui circulent entre les banques.


Oui, et ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Et tu m'expliques quel compte est crdit quand tu retires de la monnaie ?...


lmentaire mon cher Watson, le compte de celui qui les ramnera  la banque (un commerant par exemple). Et dans tous les cas, la monnaie sous forme de billets ou de pices repose sur de l'argent virtuel, c'est juste une matrialisation provisoire de l'argent virtuel.

Fut un temps o l'argent tait adoss  l'or. Maintenant, il n'est adoss sur rien de tangible. Si tous les ordinateurs des banques s'arrtaient en mme temps, plus personne ne saurait qui possde quoi. Et si tu comptes uniquement sur la monnaie solide pour compter ta fortune, il ne te restera quasiment plus rien (au mieux quelques centaines d').

----------


## Neckara

> lmentaire mon cher Watson, le compte de celui qui les ramnera  la banque (un commerant par exemple).


Et par quelle magie va-t-il pouvoir restaurer un billet entirement dtruit et non reconnaissables ?

D'ailleurs ce que tu affirmes est faux vu que le retrait et le dpts sont deux oprations distinctes et effectue  des temporalits diffrentes. Donc ma question se pose toujours.
Le dpt n'tant d'ailleurs pas obligatoire comme le prouve les pices et billets de francs que certains franais ont conservs aprs l'arrt de sa circulation.




> Et dans tous les cas, la monnaie sous forme de billets ou de pices repose sur de l'argent virtuel, c'est juste une matrialisation provisoire de l'argent virtuel.
> 
> Fut un temps o l'argent tait adoss  l'or. Maintenant, il n'est adoss sur rien de tangible. Si tous les ordinateurs des banques s'arrtaient en mme temps, plus personne ne saurait qui possde quoi. Et si tu comptes uniquement sur la monnaie solide pour compter ta fortune, il ne te restera quasiment plus rien (au mieux quelques centaines d').


Quel rapport avec la discussion actuelle ?

----------


## LSMetag

> ARRTEZ AVEC LA CRISE BON SANG !
> C'est ce qu'on veut vous faire croire !!!
> ARRTEZ !
> La France est le pays d'Europe qui compte le plus de millionnaires !
> 
> *La monnaie est une constante mondiale.
> Si vous avez 50 euros en moins, ils sont invitablement dans la poche de quelqu'un c'est mathmatique !*
> 
> Voici  des liens qui viennent de partis politiques opposs afin que vous voyez que *tout le monde le dit* !
> ...


C'est un peu de l'enfumage.

Tant mieux pour eux s'ils sont millionnaires. Tes liens montrent effectivement qu'il y a de plus en plus de millionnaires. Mais il y a des gens qui deviennent millionnaires par leur patrimoine, pas par leur compte en banque. Il suffit d'une grosse maison lgue  la mort de parents ou d'investissements qui finissent par payer. D'autre part, certaines de ces informations viennent de Suisse XD. Depuis peu, le secret bancaire a t lev dans certains paradis fiscaux. Ces millionnaires sont l depuis longtemps, ils sont juste dmasqus. Ils planquaient leur argent dans des paradis fiscaux (principalement la Suisse et le Luxembourg) et n'en dclaraient que trs peu. A l'tranger a doit tre pareil si ils planquent  Jersey ou ailleurs.

Les mnages ont t affects par les hausses d'impts, mais les plus riches aussi ont vu leurs impts (+ l'ISF) augmenter fortement, sauf qu'une bonne partie fraude ou qu'ils restent riche malgr tout.

Les riches nous font travailler tu dis. Ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne est riche qu'elle ne peut pas avoir son entreprise qui coule. Par exemple parce qu'elle ne vend rien (baisse du pouvoir d'achat (cause par le chmage qui cre moins de commandes), baisse des commandes ailleurs, moins d'investisseurs, concurrence des autres pays,...). C'est l'argent de l'entreprise pas forcment celui de son propritaire.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'argent du contribuable serait revers aux riches. Ils n'ont pas d'aides puisqu'ils sont riches. Ils peuvent devenir plus riches par eux mme, en piquant dans les caisses de leur entreprise, ou en fraudant.

L'Etat a certes des centaines de millions d'Euros, mais il faut compter toutes les dpenses ncessaires au fonctionnement du pays (il y a des dpenses pour les services publics, fonctionnaires, mise en place des lois,...). Il n'y a pas que des recettes. Tout se compte en millions/milliards avec des chiffres vertigineux, sauf qu'il y a derrire  2000 milliards de dettes. Alors si tu fais le ratio dpenses/recettes/dettes, l'Etat n'est pas si riche que a. 

J'avais lu qu'on reprochait  Hollande de n'avoir pas supprim le Bouclier Fiscal. Normal il a t supprim en 2011 par le gouvernement FILLON pour mettre fin  la polmique ^^.

Avoir des millionnaires ne change rien au fait que 90% des Franais ne le sont pas, et sont trs loin de l'tre. La plupart n'taient que des millionnaires cachs.

En tout cas, a change des USA o un certain nombre de politiques sont milliardaires. A la primaire des rpublicains, c'tait hallucinant.

----------


## macslan

> En tout cas, a change des USA o un certain nombre de politiques sont milliardaires. A la primaire des rpublicains, c'tait hallucinant.


Ce qui est agaant c'est qu'ils n'ont pas de lois au niveau limitation de plafond pour les campagnes prsidentiels

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Quel rapport avec la discussion actuelle ?


C'est toi qui ose dire a ? Alors qu' toi seul il doit bien y avoir 10 pages de Hors Sujet par rapport  la loi travail. Pour le reste, c'est ce que je pense, mais comme t'as forcment raison, restons en l.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est toi qui ose dire a ? Alors qu' toi seul il doit bien y avoir 10 pages de Hors Sujet par rapport  la loi travail.


...

Je ne parle pas du sujet, mais de la discussion initie par *SurferIX* en affirmant :



> *La monnaie est une constante mondiale.
> Si vous avez 50 euros en moins, ils sont invitablement dans la poche de quelqu'un c'est mathmatique !*


Je ne reproche pas de faire un HS, mais de me rpondre  ct de la plaque !




> Pour le reste, c'est ce que je pense, mais comme t'as forcment raison, restons en l.


Oui, je suis en train de me payer une rputation de dogmatique ici car je me permet de remettre en cause des affirmations le plus souvent gratuites appuyes uniquement sur des prjugs sans mme chercher  se renseigner sur le sujet.

Une affirmation sortie de votre chapeau, a vous prend 5 minutes. Rechercher l'information pour vous rpondre a me prend parfois une *journe* !
Que ce soit d'accuser les parlementaires de ne rien foutre, sans mme n'avoir que le dbut de conscience de ce qu'est le travail de parlementaire. Que ce soit de parler du rasoir d'Ockham sans mme avoir compris le concept. Que ce soit de d'accuser les banques d'tre  l'origine des dcisions des tats pour contrler le Bitcoin, alors mme que ltat lui-mme a des raisons pour le faire. Que ce soit de balancer des solutions miracles (j'exagre volontairement)  l'conomie et refuser de lire ses propres sources qu'on cite. Que ce soit pour une "circulaire" garde presque secrte, absente sur lgifrance, pour que les citoyens ne connaissent pas leurs vrais droits, alors que cette mme circulaire n'a aucune valeur juridique (juste un rappel de la loi), les jurisprudences concerne qui sont sur lgifrance, et le fait que lgifrance ne montre plus les circulaire non publie au JO et rpute abroges.

Je n'ai jamais eu aucun problme envers un avis qui pourrait diffrer du mien, par contre j'en ai quand les personnes qui discutent refusent de faire un minimum de travail de recherche personnel et de se renseigner sur le sujet dont ils parlent. Vous lisez un truc et vous partez au quart de tour, sans mme prendre du recul ou tenter de vous renseigner.
On vous donne un scandale de ltat, vous aller hurler votre indignation de tous vos poumons sans vous renseigner ou mme attendre quelques jours d'avoir plus d'informations... et une fois qu'on a toutes les informations, qu'on s'aperoit que le scandale n'tait en fait pas grand chose, le public s'est dj dsintress du sujet et il n'y a plus personne pour lire la conclusion de l'affaire.

Comme si ce n'tait pas l'information qui tait intressante, mais l'occasion de s'indigner, cracher sur quelqu'un (politiques, riches, capitalistes, mdias, etc.), ou d'avoir la "hype" sur une nouvelle solution.


Ici on affirme que si on a 50 de moins, ces 50 sont all dans la poche d'un autre. Je vous donne alors le contre-exemple de la destruction d'un billet de 50.
Que le billet ne soit qu'une matrialisation provisoire, qu'il ne repose sur rien de tangible, si des personnes ne comptent que sur la "monnaie solide", n'a rien  voir ici.

----------


## Invit

> Les riches nous font travailler tu dis. Ce n'est pas parce qu'une personne est riche qu'elle ne peut pas avoir son entreprise qui coule.


C'est une partie du problme. L'entreprise coule mais le mec est tout aussi riche qu'avant (voire encore plus, merci les parachutes dors).




> Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'argent du contribuable serait revers aux riches. Ils n'ont pas d'aides puisqu'ils sont riches.


Un des trs nombreux exemples qui me viennent  l'esprit : http://actu.orange.fr/societe/cultur...0000ryXmF.html

Bref, le problme de fond est que les mnages modestes (qui travaillent) ne peuvent pas mettre de l'argent de ct en partie  cause des impts, tandis que les plus riches (qui nous font travailler, merci  eux) continuent de s'enrichir. Ce qui signifie que la rpartition des richesses n'est pas assure de faon quilibre. 3 millions de chmeurs et deux millions de millionnaires, tu trouves rellement que c'est quilibr ? ::(:

----------


## Neckara

> L'entreprise coule mais le mec est tout aussi riche qu'avant (voire encore plus, merci les parachutes dors).


Ceci n'est pas tout  fait exact (je ne comptes pas les parachutes dors) :
il va perdre son capital investit ;si l'entreprise a coul du fait d'une erreur de gestion de sa part, il peut avoir sa responsabilit pnale et financire engages, on peut alors prendre ses petits sous-sous pour payer les cranciers, les employs, etc.




> Un des trs nombreux exemples qui me viennent  l'esprit : http://actu.orange.fr/societe/cultur...0000ryXmF.html


Ils se sont en effet bien plant sur les critres d'attributions on dirait  ::aie:: .




> Bref, le problme de fond est que les mnages modestes (qui travaillent) ne peuvent pas mettre de l'argent de ct en partie  cause des impts


J'ai envie de dire que a dpend aussi du train de vie que tu souhaites mener.

----------


## Mat.M

> Bref, le problme de fond est que les mnages modestes (qui travaillent) ne peuvent pas mettre de l'argent de ct en partie  cause des impts,


c'est trs discutable; sans faire de politique je pense tout de mme que le gouvernement actuel oeuvre pour ne pas faire payer trop d'impts aux mnages les plus modestes.
Ensuite il y a tout de mme les transferts sociaux ( toutes les aides comme l'aide au logement )
Si tu ne peux pas mettre de l'argent de ct c'est parce que tu dpenses trop d'argent en choses inutiles, les sorties, les gadgets lectroniques en tous genres



> tandis que les plus riches (qui nous font travailler, merci  eux) continuent de s'enrichir. Ce qui signifie que la rpartition des richesses n'est pas assure de faon quilibre. 3 millions de chmeurs et deux millions de millionnaires, tu trouves rellement que c'est quilibr ?


N'oublie pas que Johnny il fait certainement vivre des musiciens lorsqu'il part en tourne, il n'est pas tout seul c'est une vritable entreprise.

le lien donn fait rfrence aux artistes notamment , on a toujours un problme avec l'argent dans ce pays ( en France)
Que Johnny Halliday touche des millions moi a ne me drange pas ( et pourtant c'est un mec au chmage qui crit cela ), il a du talent et son public.
Quand on commence  gagner de l'argent en France eh bien c'est toujours pareil a drange et a fait des jaloux.

Ensuite pour un Johnny ou un Aznavour qui gagne des millions combien d'artistes qui rament et qui sont au rgime des intermittents ?

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est une partie du problme. L'entreprise coule mais le mec est tout aussi riche qu'avant (voire encore plus, merci les parachutes dors).


Je ne parle pas non plus des entreprises du CAC-40. Plutt des PME ou artisans. Parce que comme je le disais la richesse peut-tre estime par rapport  un patrimoine.




> Un des trs nombreux exemples qui me viennent  l'esprit : http://actu.orange.fr/societe/cultur...0000ryXmF.html


Merci pour le lien je me suis bien marr ! AZNAVOUR jeune crateur  ::ptdr:: 




> Bref, le problme de fond est que les mnages modestes (qui travaillent) ne peuvent pas mettre de l'argent de ct en partie  cause des impts, tandis que les plus riches (qui nous font travailler, merci  eux) continuent de s'enrichir. Ce qui signifie que la rpartition des richesses n'est pas assure de faon quilibre. 3 millions de chmeurs et deux millions de millionnaires, tu trouves rellement que c'est quilibr ?


Thoriquement non ce n'est pas normal. C'est souvent une question d'hritage. Mais par contre je ne crache pas sur les riches qui se font tout seul. Si tu es pauvre et peu qualifi  la base, il n'y a pas vraiment de mystre, pour devenir "riche" il faut se lancer dans l'(auto)-entreprenariat avec un super projet. Ou dvelopper un "don". Plusieurs chanteurs comme Christophe MAE mendiaient dans la rue ou vivaient de petits boulots avant d'tre ce qu'ils sont aujourd'hui.

Disons qu'il y a aussi en tout 28.6 millions d'actifs qui ont un revenu en France. Donc on ne peut pas parler d'quilibre.

----------


## Invit

> c'est trs discutable; sans faire de politique je pense tout de mme que le gouvernement actuel oeuvre pour ne pas faire payer trop d'impts aux mnages les plus modestes.


Je ne parle pas seulement des impts sur le revenu (que les mnages modestes ne paient pas, je suis d'accord), mais des impts qui ne sont pas proportionnels et mme, qui augmentent avec l'augmentation du prix du produit (sur la nourriture par exemple).



> Ensuite il y a tout de mme les transferts sociaux ( toutes les aides comme l'aide au logement )


Oui, qui permettent de vivre, pas d'pargner. D'ailleurs, si tu pargnes, cette somme est dduite de tes aides sociales.



> Si tu ne peux pas mettre de l'argent de ct c'est parce que tu dpenses trop d'argent en choses inutiles, les sorties, les gadgets lectroniques en tous genres


Nope, j'ai bien dit "mnages modestes".




> N'oublie pas que Johnny il fait certainement vivre des musiciens lorsqu'il part en tourne, il n'est pas tout seul c'est une vritable entreprise.
> 
> le lien donn fait rfrence aux artistes notamment , on a toujours un problme avec l'argent dans ce pays ( en France)
> Que Johnny Halliday touche des millions moi a ne me drange pas ( et pourtant c'est un mec au chmage qui crit cela ), il a du talent et son public.
> Quand on commence  gagner de l'argent en France eh bien c'est toujours pareil a drange et a fait des jaloux.
> 
> Ensuite pour un Johnny ou un Aznavour qui gagne des millions combien d'artistes qui rament et qui sont au rgime des intermittents ?


Oui, mais ils n'ont pas besoin de financements supplmentaires.

----------


## Aiekick

notre socit est fonde sur lesclavage. l'esclavage n'a pas disparu, il a juste chang de forme. mais hypocrisie d'tat nous interdit de l'exprimer...

et pour parler des millionnaire il n'y a rien de plus simple de gagner de l'argent quand on en a dj et rien de plus complique quand on en a pas.

il faut de l'argent pour faire de l'argent

----------


## Aiekick

> C'est exactement pareil, avec de l'argent tu peux avoir du sexe, et avec le sexe, tu peux gagner de l'argent.


je disais a pour contrer ton affirmation sur laquelle tu t'appuyait et qui disant que le capitalisme est de loin celui qui a le plus d'adorateurs. je pense que le sexe arrive devant.

----------


## Invit

> Thoriquement non ce n'est pas normal. C'est souvent une question d'hritage. Mais par contre je ne crache pas sur les riches qui se font tout seul. Si tu es pauvre et peu qualifi  la base, il n'y a pas vraiment de mystre, pour devenir "riche" il faut se lancer dans l'(auto)-entreprenariat avec un super projet. Ou dvelopper un "don". Plusieurs chanteurs comme Christophe MAE mendiaient dans la rue ou vivaient de petits boulots avant d'tre ce qu'ils sont aujourd'hui.
> 
> Disons qu'il y a aussi en tout 28.6 millions d'actifs qui ont un revenu en France. Donc on ne peut pas parler d'quilibre.


Oui mais entre vivre confortablement (ou un peu plus, pourquoi pas), et tre millionnaire et continuer  s'enrichir, il y a un grand pas. Le fait est que la part qu'ils doivent verser  l'tat est marginal par rapport  leurs revenus et  leur pouvoir d'achat.

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui mais entre vivre confortablement (ou un peu plus, pourquoi pas), et tre millionnaire et continuer  s'enrichir, il y a un grand pas. Le fait est que la part qu'ils doivent verser  l'tat est marginal par rapport  leurs revenus et  leur pouvoir d'achat.


Je voulais dire que la proportion de riches ou de chmeur est trs faible par rapport au reste. Et donc qu'on ne peut pas comparer.

Le problme ensuite devient le suivant : A quoi a sert d'tre riche si on doit tout donner ?

Aprs je crois savoir que l'ISF est  75%. Mais il faut 1 300 000 pour y tre soumis. 

Beaucoup trouvent des moyens d'tre juste en dessous. Alors si tu es juste un rentier/actionnaire d'1.2 millions , tout ce que tu as  payer c'est une taxe foncire (ou d'habitation) et une redevance TV. L tu es tranquille ^^

Aprs je ne vise pas un gros train de vie. Mais il y a beaucoup de riches qui finalement ont un train de vie qui cote ce qu'on aura jamais. C'est un autre monde. Pour un certains nombre on peut dire "bha on peut leur prendre, ils auront juste 3 maisons au lieu de 4."
Et d'autres ont une seule maison qui vaut des millions et l'entretien les met presque sur la paille. Il peut y avoir des riches pauvres ^^

----------


## Aiekick

> Sauf qu'on est dans un univers et que jusqu' prsent, je n'ai pas eu vent d'une quelconque personne ayant change d'univers.


Cette discution me passionne, et finalement nettement plus intressante que cette loi a mes yeux,

et comme Je te trouve habituellement trs prcis, du coup j'aimerais que tu m'explique ce que tu entends par "changer d'univers", 
qui m'intrigue depuis que je l'ai lu.

----------


## Invit

> Je voulais dire que la proportion de riches ou de chmeur est trs faible par rapport au reste. Et donc qu'on ne peut pas comparer.


On peut sans doute faire une gnralisation et classer les foyers 'moyens' parmi ceux qui ne rapportent ni ne cotent rien  personne (du moins dans l'idal, ils ont ce qu'il faut pour vivre correctement et mettre de l'argent de ct pour acheter une maison ou quoi). Donc, on peut les mettre de ct et comparer le nombre de personnes dans les deux extrmes, et la diffrence de niveau de vie entre les deux. Non ?  




> Le problme ensuite devient le suivant : A quoi a sert d'tre riche si on doit tout donner ?


Il ne s'agit pas de tout donner (sinon, ils ne sont plus riches mais pauvres, CQFD), mais de donner en fonction de ce dont l'tat a besoin pour permettre aux mnages modestes de vivre.




> Aprs je crois savoir que l'ISF est  75%. Mais il faut 1 300 000 pour y tre soumis. 
> 
> Beaucoup trouvent des moyens d'tre juste en dessous. Alors si tu es juste un rentier/actionnaire d'1.2 millions , tout ce que tu as  payer c'est une taxe foncire (ou d'habitation) et une redevance TV. L tu es tranquille ^^


C'est le problme de dfinir des palliers, au lieu d'tablir un systme proportionnel.




> Aprs je ne vise pas un gros train de vie. Mais il y a beaucoup de riches qui finalement ont un train de vie qui cote ce qu'on aura jamais. C'est un autre monde. Pour un certains nombre on peut dire "bha on peut leur prendre, ils auront juste 3 maisons au lieu de 4."
> Et d'autres ont une seule maison qui vaut des millions et l'entretien les met presque sur la paille. Il peut y avoir des riches pauvres ^^


Oui, mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'ils cotent de l'argent pour maintenir leur niveau de vie. Si quelqu'un prfre garder son chteau quitte  vivre modestement derrire, pourquoi pas du moment qu'il peut le faire avec ses propres deniers. J'ai rien contre, mais, de mmoire, il me semble qu'il y a mme une aide sociale spcifique au maintien du niveau de vie (en cas de divorce ou de perte d'un emploi je crois). Je ne trouve pas a juste, je pense que les aides sociales devraient tre faites pour que les gens puissent vivre normalement et non pour vivre comme ils en avaient l'habitude.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> je disais a pour contrer ton affirmation sur laquelle tu t'appuyait et *qui disant que le capitalisme est de loin celui qui a le plus d'adorateurs*. je pense que le sexe arrive devant.


Je n'ai jamais dis a, mais :



> Le seul et unique dieu palpable sur cette bonne vielle terre : C'est l'argent...


Il ne s'agit pas de "*capitalisme*", juste d'"*argent*". Il n'y a qu' voir tous ceux qui dpensent leur fric aux jeux ou aux courses en esprant faire fortune. Et je ne parle pas des escrocs, revendeurs de drogue, malfras de toutes sorte qui ne rvent que du gros coup etc...

Non, l'argent est bien au centre de tout et ses adorateurs sont innombrables. D'ailleurs, la bible en parle  de nombreuses reprises : "Le veau d'or", "Sodome et Gomorrhe", "On ne peut  la fois servir dieux et l'argent", les "marchands du temple" etc...

----------


## Aiekick

> Le seul et unique dieu palpable sur cette bonne vielle terre : C'est l'argent. *C'est de trs loin celui qui a le plus d'adorateurs* qui ne jurent que par lui et ne reconnaissent nul autre matre. C'est peut-tre pas lui qui a cr le monde ... mais ??? il y a de quoi se poser la question.


Tu l'a pourtant dit...

----------


## Traroth2

> Ben ouais, avant ils taient milliardaires... quoi... c'est pas encore vendredi ? 
> 
> 
> Ah ? Et si je brle un billet de 50, il rapparat dans la poche de qui ?


Sa valeur rapparat dans la poche de celui qui l'a mis.

----------


## Traroth2

> les plus riches (qui nous font travailler, merci  eux)(


C'est justement parce qu'ils te font travailler qu'ils s'enrichissent. C'est pas eux qui te "permettent" de travailler, c'est ton travail qui les enrichit.

----------


## Neckara

> Sa valeur rapparat dans la poche de celui qui l'a mis.


Tu peux me faire un schma avec les oprations comptables (simplifies) du retrait  la destruction du billet ? Car l je ne comprends pas comment il rapparat magiquement dans la poche de "celui qui l'a mis".

----------


## Invit

> C'est justement parce qu'ils te font travailler qu'ils s'enrichissent. C'est pas eux qui te "permettent" de travailler, c'est ton travail qui les enrichit.


C'tait un poil ironique  ::P:

----------


## LSMetag

> On peut sans doute faire une gnralisation et classer les foyers 'moyens' parmi ceux qui ne rapportent ni ne cotent rien  personne (du moins dans l'idal, ils ont ce qu'il faut pour vivre correctement et mettre de l'argent de ct pour acheter une maison ou quoi). Donc, on peut les mettre de ct et comparer le nombre de personnes dans les deux extrmes, et la diffrence de niveau de vie entre les deux. Non ?


C'est plus compliqu que a. T'as les personnes qui gagnent le SMIC (17000) et qui sont sensiblement au niveau des chmeurs (au chmage tu gagnes 70% de ton ancien salaire, et d'autres aides). Tu as les cadres et autres responsables qui sont environ dans les 45000/90000 par an. La classe moyenne est entre 25000 et 40000  mes yeux.

Il y a des "presque riches" et des "presque pauvres". Un millionnaire je ne trouve pas a spcialement choquant. Il peut avoir pargn toute sa vie pour tre l o il en est. Il peut avoir vendu un bien de valeur dont il avait hrit. Ce n'est pas forcment quelqu'un n avec une cuillre en argent.





> Il ne s'agit pas de tout donner (sinon, ils ne sont plus riches mais pauvres, CQFD), mais de donner en fonction de ce dont l'tat a besoin pour permettre aux mnages modestes de vivre.


Dans la logique je suis d'accord. Notamment pour les rentiers. 

Pour les patrons de PME, c'est plus compliqu car le systme n'est pas tellement bien fait pour eux. C'est encore pire pour les professions librales.
Car un patron ne cotise pas, il doit se construire sa retraite avec ses propres deniers (ou des caisses prives  viter). Il n'a pas de congs pays, ni de chmage. Si il tombe malade ou devient parent, il ne gagne plus rien non plus. Voil pourquoi il se paye plus.

(une membre de ma famille est infirmire librale dans un cabinet de 3 associs. En bossant 15h par jour 7 jours sur 7, elle gagnait 90000 par an. Mais avec les impts + sa maison (crdit de 10 ans + taxe d'habitation + taxe foncire) + le cabinet + l'URSAF + l'organisme priv de retraite (qui lui offre une retraite de 600 par mois), au final elle ne se retrouve pas plus riche qu'une classe moyen/bas.)

Cet tat de fait entrane des drives, comme les parachutes dors, qui sont un prtexte pour s'engraisser.

Les systmes par palier et proportionnel ont tous 2 des dfauts. Des changements de palier si augmentation de 50. Si c'est proportionnel on fait payer les pauvres et on accentue les ingalits.




> Oui, mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'ils cotent de l'argent pour maintenir leur niveau de vie. Si quelqu'un prfre garder son chteau quitte  vivre modestement derrire, pourquoi pas du moment qu'il peut le faire avec ses propres deniers. J'ai rien contre, mais, de mmoire, il me semble qu'il y a mme une aide sociale spcifique au maintien du niveau de vie (en cas de divorce ou de perte d'un emploi je crois). Je ne trouve pas a juste, je pense que les aides sociales devraient tre faites pour que les gens puissent vivre normalement et non pour vivre comme ils en avaient l'habitude.


Les hritages de biens sont parfois des cadeaux empoisonns. Tu dois le dclarer aux impts (donc tu es artificiellement plus riche), l'entretient te fait perdre de l'argent. Tu n'as pas forcment les mme revenus que ceux dont tu as hrit. Et parfois, avec la valeur sentimentale, c'est dure.

L'opposition salaris/entrepreneur et riche/pauvre n'a pas lieu d'tre je trouve. On n'est plus au 19me sicle.

----------


## LSMetag

Les salaris et les patrons devraient comprendre qu'ils ont besoin l'un de l'autre et devraient se serrer les coudes. C'est le travail du salari qui fait vivre le patron. Et le patron redistribue (en gardant sa commission) aux salaris pour qu'ils puissent vivre.

Le patron se paye plus car il n'a pas de protection sociale. Il doit pargner pour sa retraite, et a plus de frais qu'un salaris (URSAF, paiement des locaux de travail,...).

Cette opposition strile doit cesser.

----------


## Chauve souris

> c'est trs discutable; sans faire de politique je pense tout de mme que le gouvernement actuel oeuvre pour ne pas faire payer trop d'impts aux mnages les plus modestes.


L aussi c'est trs discutable : rduire les impts sur le revenu au sujet de personnes dont les revenus (salaires, artisanat) sont de plus en plus  la ramasse a s'appelle de l'hypocrisie.

En fait le systme a chang : on est pass des impts sur ce qu'on gagne aux impts sur ce que l'on a (ne fut-ce qu'une location). Donc les taxes foncires et d'habitation s'envolent. Sur la premire, qui n'est pas de la gnognote, le "_prorata temporis_" pour causer latin de juriste, n'existe pas. Ainsi ayant vendu une maison dbut avril 2015 je dois payer sur toute l'anne. Et je prsume que pour les acheteurs a sera la mme chose.

Cette fiscalit en augmentation permanente est une motivation pour aller voir ailleurs. Car si on payait sur les bnfices encore. Mais non on paye sur tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Les salaris et les patrons devraient comprendre qu'ils ont besoin l'un de l'autre et devraient se serrer les coudes. C'est le travail du salari qui fait vivre le patron. Et le patron redistribue (en gardant sa commission) aux salaris pour qu'ils puissent vivre.
> 
> Le patron se paye plus car il n'a pas de protection sociale. Il doit pargner pour sa retraite, et a plus de frais qu'un salaris (URSAF, paiement des locaux de travail,...).
> 
> Cette opposition strile doit cesser.


Oui mais de quels "_patrons_" parles-tu ? Ceux l sont au charbon avec les autres travailleurs. La seule chose qui les diffrencie c'est qu'ils ont pu avoir un capital de dpart. Et qu'ils se remboursent ce capital au fur et  mesure que l'entreprise fait des bnfices c'est parfaitement normal et pas plus contest que contestable. Et s'ils russissent  avoir un prt bancaire c'est hypothqu sur leurs biens propres.

Mais tu sembles "_oublier_" une autre catgorie de patrons, qui n'ont mme pas eu  fournir de capital sur leurs biens propres et qui appartiennent  l'aristocratie (donc hrditaire) et  la ploutocratie. Et ceux-ci se versent des salaires exorbitants en mme temps qu'ils licencient - pardon ! on dit "_dgraisser_" -  tour de bras. Mme la presse aux ordres s'est fait l'cho de ces super privilgis en augmentation permanente de revenus. Dont certains, de surcrot, ont obtenu leur "_parachute dor_" en ayant fait une mauvaise gestion. Mais quelle importance ? C'est les sans-dents qui en ptiront, pas eux.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Tu l'a pourtant dit...


Ben oui ? a, je l'ai dis, ce que je n'ai pas dis, c'est : "*qui disant que le capitalisme est de loin celui qui a le plus d'adorateurs*". Je n'ai jamais parl du capitalisme qui n'est qu'un aspect moderne de la chose. Du temps de Louis XIV ou au moyen age, ou bien avant, le capitalisme n'existait pas, mais le dieu "Argent" oui. Il existe depuis que certains hommes ont dcids d'accumuler des richesses rien que pour eux.

----------


## Invit

> C'est plus compliqu que a. T'as les personnes qui gagnent le SMIC (17000) et qui sont sensiblement au niveau des chmeurs (au chmage tu gagnes 70% de ton ancien salaire, et d'autres aides). Tu as les cadres et autres responsables qui sont environ dans les 45000/90000 par an. La classe moyenne est entre 25000 et 40000  mes yeux.


Je sais que c'est plus compliqu que a. Je suis salarie, pourtant je dpend des aides sociales. C'est une gnralit pertinente  mon avis que de comparer les chmeurs qui peroivent des aides, mais s'appauvrissent ( moins de trouver rapidement du travail) et les millionnaires qui, dans la grande majorit (mais comme tu le soulignes justement, il y a des cas particuliers) qui s'enrichissent.




> Il y a des "presque riches" et des "presque pauvres". Un millionnaire je ne trouve pas a spcialement choquant. Il peut avoir pargn toute sa vie pour tre l o il en est. Il peut avoir vendu un bien de valeur dont il avait hrit. Ce n'est pas forcment quelqu'un n avec une cuillre en argent.


Ce qui est choquant, ce n'est pas le nombre de millionnaires en soi (je suis pas jalouse de nature), mais le nombre de millionnaires compar au nombre de chmeurs, soit l'ingalit des revenus. Je lis aussi sur Wikipdia :



> [En France], en 2006, 4,216 millions de personnes (7,1 % de la population) vivaient en dessous du seuil de pauvret relatif de 50 % en 2006, et 7,862 millions de personnes (13,2 % de la population) sous le seuil de pauvret de 60 %.


Mme si le seuil de pauvret est  prendre avec des pincettes (faudrait faire le calcul avec les stats de l'INSEE pour obtenir la base de revenus), a donne une ide de l'incapacit (ou du manque de volont) de l'tat  aplanir les ingalits, puisque 4,2 millions de personnes ne touchaient pas la moiti du revenu mdian en France en 2006. Si les ingalits taient aplanies, on aurait beaucoup moins de millionnaires et beaucoup moins de personnes sous le seuil de pauvret. Les riches continueraient d'tre riches, mais un peu moins, et les pauvres continueraient d'tre pauvres, mais un peu moins.




> Pour les patrons de PME, c'est plus compliqu car le systme n'est pas tellement bien fait pour les eux. 
> Car un patron ne cotise pas, il doit se construire sa retraite avec ses propres deniers (ou des caisses prives  viter). Il n'a pas de congs pays, ni de chmage. Si il tombe malade ou devient parent, il ne gagne plus rien non plus. Voil pourquoi il se paye plus.


Je nuancerais le propos, parce que la plupart ne sont pas malheureux. La plupart des patrons de PME que je connais (mais j'en connais pas des masses) parviennent  se faire leur propre caisse avec leur salaire, mme si leur entreprise est rik-rak. Faut compter et surveiller et, si a va pas, remettre en question son entreprise. Quand aux congs pays, mes patrons se rmunrent leurs congs.
Cela dit, je suis d'accord avec ton propos : les patrons de PME ne sont pas, en gnral, les millionnaires dont on parle.




> Cet tat de fait entrane des drives, comme les parachutes dors, qui sont un prtexte pour s'engraisser.


Le parachute dor est un autre problme, puisqu'il est accord  un dirgeant par la socit qui l'emploie. Donc, c'est pour les patrons employs, par pour les propritaires d'entreprise.




> J'ai un membre de la famille qui est infirmire librale dans une association de 3 associs. En gros une petite patronne. En bossant de 7h  21h, 7 jours sur 7, elle se fait 90000 par an. 
> Avec tous les impts, toutes les taxes, la retraite  se faire soi-mme (ne jamais utiliser les organismes privs pour a !), le cabinet mdical  payer, l'essence, l'URSAF,... Pour un train de vie moyen (une maison de 100m sur un crdit de 10 ans, dans une ville de 40 000 habitants, et une semaine de vacances par an), il ne reste plus grand chose (proche du dcouvert)...


Oui, mais elle a fait le choix d'acheter une belle maison. Je ferais ce mme choix  sa place (juste pour dire que je ne critique pas). Je trouve a plutt bien, elle travaille et elle est justement rmunre pour son travail. Elle pourrait choisir d'tre locataire, d'avoir une maison moins grande, d'tre salarie, de prendre plus de vacances etc. Je trouve que c'est un chouette train de vie.




> D'aprs les calculs, en divisant son salaire par 2 (en bossant 2 fois moins), elle terminera plus riche,  cause des paliers et des aides financires qu'elle pourra toucher.


C'est aussi un problme : rien que le fait qu'on puisse parler "d'optimisation fiscale". Chacun devrait payer la part qui lui est due et recevoir la part qui lui est due. Mais je n'ai pas l'impression que beaucoup de mesures sont faites pour rationnaliser les entres/sorties des caisses publiques.




> Les systmes par palier et proportionnel ont tous 2 des dfauts. Des changements de palier si augmentation de 50. Si c'est proportionnel on fait payer les pauvres et on accentue les ingalits.


Je ne comprend pas, si c'est proportionnel (comme l'impt sur le revenu par exemple) chacun paie en fonction de ses revenus, donc a aplanit les ingalits.





> Les hritages de biens sont parfois des cadeaux empoisonns. Tu dois le dclarer aux impts (donc tu es artificiellement plus riche), l'entretient te fait perdre de l'argent. Tu n'as pas forcment les mme revenus que ceux dont tu as hrit. Et parfois, avec la valeur sentimentale, c'est dure.


Je veux bien, mais il n'y a pas que les riches hritiers qui perdent des trucs qui leur tiennent  coeur. Je suis tente de dire "c'est la vie", a arrive  tout le monde.




> L'opposition salaris/entrepreneur n'a pas lieu d'tre je trouve. On n'est plus au 19me sicle.


Prsentement, on compare les millionnaires aux chmeurs ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L aussi c'est trs discutable : rduire les impts sur le revenu au sujet de personnes dont les revenus (salaires, artisanat) sont de plus en plus  la ramasse a s'appelle de l'hypocrisie.
> 
> En fait le systme a chang : on est pass des impts sur ce qu'on gagne aux impts sur ce que l'on a (ne fut-ce qu'une location). Donc les taxes foncires et d'habitation s'envolent. Sur la premire, qui n'est pas de la gnognote, le "_prorata temporis_" pour causer latin de juriste, n'existe pas. Ainsi ayant vendu une maison dbut avril 2015 je dois payer sur toute l'anne. Et je prsume que pour les acheteurs a sera la mme chose.


Heu ! T'es sur de ce que tu dis l?
J'ai vendu ma maison en 2011, et j'ai pay la TF au prorata du temps pass, les acheteurs payant le reste.

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui mais de quels "_patrons_" parles-tu ? Ceux l sont au charbon avec les autres travailleurs. La seule chose qui les diffrencie c'est qu'ils ont pu avoir un capital de dpart. Et qu'ils se remboursent ce capital au fur et  mesure que l'entreprise fait des bnfices c'est parfaitement normal et pas plus contest que contestable. Et s'ils russissent  avoir un prt bancaire c'est hypothqu sur leurs biens propres.
> 
> Mais tu sembles "_oublier_" une autre catgorie de patrons, qui n'ont mme pas eu  fournir de capital sur leurs biens propres et qui appartiennent  l'aristocratie (donc hrditaire) et  la ploutocratie. Et ceux-ci se versent des salaires exorbitants en mme temps qu'ils licencient - pardon ! on dit "_dgraisser_" -  tour de bras. Mme la presse aux ordres s'est fait l'cho de ces super privilgis en augmentation permanente de revenus. Dont certains, de surcrot, ont obtenu leur "_parachute dor_" en ayant fait une mauvaise gestion. Mais quelle importance ? C'est les sans-dents qui en ptiront, pas eux.


Mais je suis d'accord ! Mais la deuxime catgorie reste minoritaire. Et meme un patron dans son bureau bosse. Il gre la logistique, la trsorerie, la clientle, les droits et devoirs du personnel,...

Je ne parlait evidemment que de ceux qui bossaient vraiment (meme si certains ont eu la chance de reprendre l'affaire familiale), pas des fils a Papa.

Mais il y a trop d'amalgames aujourd'hui. Il y a des hommes bons et des connards des deux cts de la barrire. Un patron n'a aucun intrt a dmotiver ses salaris. Cette loi travail sera trs majoritairement utilise a bon escient. C'est ma conviction, du moins pour les PME. 

Truc apprciable, Gattaz s'est vu refuser le critre national pour le licenciement conomique. Ca sert plus a rien de provoquer la faillite d'une agence Franaise pour les multinationales !

----------


## LSMetag

@Conan Lord

C'est vrai que ca fait une grande disparit. On est dans l'incertitude. L'argent donne trop de pouvoir. Les riches peuvent se payer le luxe de s'expatrier ou se payer les meilleurs avocats du monde pour chapper aux impts.

Il faut plus les "attacher" a leur pays et continuer la lutte, extrmement difficile contre les paradis fiscaux.

Riches qui partent, plus d'impts de leur part.

Sinon pour la maison, pour 2 parents, un bb, 3 chats et un chien, le paiement en 10 ans d'une ruine a retaper (dductible d'impts) de taille moyenne ne me semble pas si luxueux.

----------


## lulu7

A croire que c'est un crime dtre riche dans ce pays !
Si vous ntes pas content, fallait vous dmerder pour pas faire sous technicien de medeux et avoir un boulot qui paye. 

Au US en tous cas l'argent et signe de russite, il est normale que ceux qui sont bas de l'chelle sociale jouisse de moins de privilge, sinon s'a na aucun intrt de bosser 45H dans un bureau.

----------


## Neckara

Pour la destruction d'un billet de 100, regardons o va l'argent...

*Opration
*
*Actif banque
*
*Passif Banque
*
*Actif employ
*
*Passif employ
*
*Actif patron
*
*Passif patron
*

*tat initial*
*Trsorerie : 0*

*Trsorerie : 0*

*Trsorerie : 100*
Capital propre : 100

*Salaire*
*Trsorerie : 0
*

*Chque non-encaiss : 100*
*Trsorerie : 0*
_Salaire : 100
_
_Salaire : 100
Trsorerie : 0_
Capital propre : 100

*
Dpt*
*Trsorerie : 100
*
*Dpt : 100*
Chque non-encaiss : 100
*Crance banque : 100*
*Trsorerie : 0*
Salaire : 100
*Encaissement chque : 100*



*
Retrait*
*Trsorerie : 0
Retrait : 100*
Dpt : 100
Crance banque : 100
Chque non-encaiss : 100
_Trsorerie : 100_
Salaire : 100
Encaissement chque : 100
*Retrait : 100*
*

Actif void*
*

Passif void*

*
Destruction
Billet*
*Trsorerie : 0*
Retrait : 100
Dpt : 100
Crance banque : 100
Chque non-encaiss : 100
*Destruction billet : 100
*_Trsorerie : 0_
Salaire : 100
Encaissement chque : 100
Retrait : 100
_Trsorerie : 100_

*Destruction billet : 100
*



Voil, maintenant vous m'expliquez dans la poche de qui est tomb mon billet de 100 lors de sa destruction ?

----------


## Aiekick

> Ben oui ? a, je l'ai dis, ce que je n'ai pas dis, c'est : "*qui disant que le capitalisme est de loin celui qui a le plus d'adorateurs*". Je n'ai jamais parl du capitalisme qui n'est qu'un aspect moderne de la chose. Du temps de Louis XIV ou au moyen age, ou bien avant, le capitalisme n'existait pas, mais le dieu "Argent" oui. Il existe depuis que certains hommes ont dcids d'accumuler des richesses rien que pour eux.


ok donc tu joue sur les mots....a resume bien les 500 derniers posts ....

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ok donc tu joue sur les mots....a resume bien les 500 derniers posts ....


Je ne joue pas sur les mots, mais je dteste les citations bidon. Pour ce que j'ai vraiment dit, j'assume. 

En fait, c'est toi qui interprte les propos des autres. Je parle du dieu Argent, beaucoup plus ancien que la bible, ayant plus d'adorateurs que toutes les autres divinits (supposes) : C'est juste ce que je pense. Pas besoin de faire des interprtations avec des connotations plus ou moins politiques. 

Pour moi, tous les truc en *isme* me sont trangers : Capitalisme, Communisme, Christianisme, Islamisme, Intgrisme, Judasme, Populisme, etc... je n'appartiens  aucun de ces extrmismes. Et d'ailleurs, c'est pour a que je n'appartiens  aucune croyance ni mouvement quel qu'il soit. Je me fais systmatiquement mon propre jugement.

----------


## Invit

Puisque je passe par l, une ou deux dfinitions :

-isme (wiktionnaire)



> -Utilis pour former un nom correspondant  une doctrine, un dogme, une idologie ou une thorie.
>      communisme, libralisme, hdonisme, darwinisme
>  -Utilis pour former un nom correspondant  une qualit ou un tat constat.
>      analphabtisme, anachronisme, professionnalisme
>  -former un nom correspondant  un comportement, une particularit, une maladie.
>      belgicisme, narcissisme, mimtisme, somnambulisme, saturnisme


capitalisme (CNRTL)



> A.− Systme conomique caractris par la concentration de gros capitaux en vue de promouvoir la production et les changes commerciaux.
> B.− Systme conomique et social qui se caractrise par la proprit prive des moyens de production et d'change et par la recherche du profit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Puisque je passe par l, une ou deux dfinitions :
> -isme (wiktionnaire)


Comment tu classes "sisme" ?  ::?:

----------


## Neckara

> Pour moi, tous les truc en *isme* me sont trangers [...]





> -isme (wiktionnaire)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				-Utilis pour former un nom correspondant  une doctrine, un dogme, une idologie ou une thorie.
>       communisme, libralisme, hdonisme, darwinisme
>  -Utilis pour former un nom correspondant  une qualit ou un tat constat.
> ...


a clash avant mme que la semaine ne reprenne  ::mouarf:: .

Note : c'est moi qui ai mis le mot "professionnalisme" en gras.

----------


## Invit

> Comment tu classes "sisme" ?


Le culte du s  ::mrgreen:: 

@Neckara On ne dit pas "clasher" mais "entrer en conflit"  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a clash avant mme que la semaine ne reprenne


Normal avec la clash politique actuelle ! ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> @Neckara On ne dit pas "clasher" mais "entrer en conflit"


Je vais entrer en conflit avec la traductrice  ::mouarf:: 




> a *clash* avant mme que la semaine ne reprenne .


Ah, a j'en ai parl ailleurs tout rcemment (le gars parlait de "_aprs avoir boot_", non mais allo, quoi !) alors hop !, copier/coller :



> Et j'en ai un peu marre de lire ces posts (et a se rpand, comme l'oubli du trait d'union...) de ces gens qui ne s'assument pas, sur ce coup-l, et qui, de peur de faire une erreur (aprs avoir boot aurait t plus franais, je trouve, malgr ma signature), en font une autre, vraiment trs moche : aprs avoir boot, beuark !
> Y a pas longtemps, j'ai crois des trucs genre aprs avoir test la mmoire, le mec il sait mme pas que le verbe "tester" existe en franais, et il y a celui qui a reset sa machine, et en rgle gnrale tous ces mots techniques anglais se retrouvent bien malmens sur les forums.
> Et pourtant, quand je discute avec quelqu'un, je lui demande si son cd boote bien, s'il downloade  pleine vitesse, etc. J'assume jusqu'au bout, quoi !

----------


## Blackhorn

> Aprs je crois savoir que l'ISF est  75%. Mais il faut 1 300 000 pour y tre soumis.


Je compte plus le nombre de fois ou les personnes opposant  L'ISF ont sortient des chiffres alambiqus comme ca, un petit tour sur wikipedia tu vers que en 10 minutes de lecture que:
C'est progressif, et que c'est pas 75%. C'est 1,50 % pour + de 10M de patrimoine sur la tranche suprieur. Et que avant la suppression du bouclier fiscale, la personne tait impos maximum 50% de ses revenues.(Tu pouvais avoir 1Millard en patrimoine, sans revenu, tu payais pas l'ISF). Donc j'aimerais srieusement savoir d'o sort ce chiffre de 75%. Par piti pas de pleurnichage sur l'ISF confiscatoire... "Par exemple, un patrimoine de 10 millions d'euros sera tax de 98 190 euros (soit environ 0,98 % du total)"... Au mon dieu on lui pique tout son argent...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

75%, il me semble que c'tait un impt provisoire invent au dbut du quinquennat  de F Hollande pour les plus haut revenus (au dessus de XXX) mais rien a voir avec l'ISF.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Heu ! T'es sur de ce que tu dis l?
> J'ai vendu ma maison en 2011, et j'ai pay la TF au prorata du temps pass, les acheteurs payant le reste.


a m'intresse beaucoup ce que tu me dis ! Car il n'y a pas plus menteurs et voleurs que les impts. Par exemple ils ont eu le culot de se servir sur mon compte bancaire pour une taxe foncire que,  l'poque, je n'avais pas  payer puisque tant "_nu-propritaire_" (la maison tant en donation). Lettre fumasse de ma part avec mise en demeure de me rembourser sous huitaine sous peine de plainte et de rfr. Ce qu'ils ont fait. Comme quoi ces gens l font leurs coups  l'esbroufe comptant sur l'ignorance des gens en rglementation fiscale. J'ai donc du payer une taxe foncire,  la mort de ma mre pour une anne. Normal. Par contre j'ai contest la taxe d'habitation parce que cette maison, vide lors de mon expatriation (officielle et dclare aux impts, de surcrot), n'a jamais t habite, eau et gaz coups et lectricit rduite au minimum pour que les agents immobiliers chargs de la vendre puissent faire fonctionner la lumire et les volets roulants. De plus mes revenus me dispensaient, de par la loi, de la payer. Ce qu'ils ont contest en dcrtant que c'tait une "_rsidence secondaire_" ( 9708 km de chez moi, pas trs pratique pour y villgiaturer le weekend) et ont eu le culot de vouloir en plus me faire payer une "_redevance pour l'audiovisuel public_"(1) alors que, mme quand ma mre et moi l'habitions, nous dclarions rgulirement sur nos dclaration d'IPP ne pas avoir de tloche. Mais a c'tait inconcevable pour leur petite caboche. Alors une tloche dans une maison inhabite...

Donc mfiez-vous des impts, ce sont de mauvais cons.

(1) Apparemment une spcialit franaise car, dans tous les pays que j'ai visits, la TV locale et officielle tait gratuite (et n'avait mme pas plus de publicit que la TV franaise) ainsi que bon nombre de TV prives.

----------


## LSMetag

Pour l'ISF j'avais dit "il me semble" par rapport a une rumeur. Je suis favorable a l'ISF et trs trs loin de lepayer.

----------


## Neckara

> Par exemple ils ont eu le culot de se servir sur mon compte bancaire pour une taxe foncire que,  l'poque, je n'avais pas  payer puisque tant "_nu-propritaire_" (la maison tant en donation).


Il faut peut-tre te renseigner sur les rgles fiscales avant et ne pas attendre que cela arrive pour tre tonn.




> Comme quoi ces gens l font leurs coups  l'esbroufe comptant sur l'ignorance des gens en rglementation fiscale.


Non, dans ce cas, c'est bien de ta faute de ne pas t'tre renseign (ce que tu ne sembles ne pas avoir totalement fait depuis vu les affirmations que tu balances) sur le fonctionnement fiscal de la taxe foncire.




> Par contre j'ai contest la taxe d'habitation parce que cette maison, vide lors de mon expatriation (officielle et dclare aux impts, de surcrot), n'a jamais t habite, eau et gaz coups et lectricit rduite au minimum pour que les agents immobiliers chargs de la vendre puissent faire fonctionner la lumire et les volets roulants.


Et tu as demand un sursis  paiement ? Ou tu as pay puis demand des intrts moratoires ?




> 9708 km de chez moi, pas trs pratique pour y villgiaturer le weekend


Et ? On s'en fout.
C'est une rsidence en tat d'tre habit.




> Donc mfiez-vous des impts, ce sont de mauvais cons.


Oui... surtout ceux qui les payent.

----------


## Invit

> Non, dans ce cas, c'est bien de ta faute de ne pas t'tre renseign (ce que tu ne sembles ne pas avoir totalement fait depuis vu les affirmations que tu balances) sur le fonctionnement fiscal de la taxe foncire.


Ce sont quand mme normalement les mieux placs pour rpondre  tes questions fiscales. Aujourd'hui il y a Internet, ok, mais leur fonction n'a pas chang depuis le temps o on n'avait pas ce  combien formidable outil. Sur leur site Internet, il est bien crit "pour toute demande de renseignement, contactez-nous". Quand j'tais petite ma mre allait les voir quand elle ne pouvait pas payer ou autres, ils la renseignaient gentillement et rigoureusement. Ils sont supposs appliquer la loi actuelle, pas te prendre le plus possible.
C'est dommage que ce devoir de renseignement ne soit plus appliqu aujourd'hui. L'anne dernire j'tais alle les voir pour leur poser une question sur une case  cocher sur un papier. J'tais de bonne foi, leur formulation n'tait pas claire et je voulais remplir correctement leur papier. Ben ils ont refus tout net de me renseigner.
C'est comme a aussi que j'avais loup la bourse quand j'tais tudiante. J'tais alle voir le crous pour exposer ma situation, ils m'ont dit "c'est pas possib, on a rien pour vous". J'ai d manger du riz. En fait, par la suite, il s'est trouv que j'y avais parfaitement droit, mais que veux-tu faire ? Ils te disent non, tu rentres chez toi, tu n'as pas le choix.

----------


## Jipt

> Il faut peut-tre te renseigner sur les rgles fiscales avant et ne pas attendre que cela arrive pour tre tonn.
> 
> Non, dans ce cas, c'est bien de ta faute de ne pas t'tre renseign (ce que tu ne sembles ne pas avoir totalement fait depuis vu les affirmations que tu balances) sur le fonctionnement fiscal de la taxe foncire.
> [...]


Fouhhh, je te trouve bien agressif de bon matin et dj en dbut de semaine ! Pass un mauvais week-end ? La chaleur, peut-tre ?

Parce qu'_in fine_, a aurait chang quoi d'tre renseign avant une improbable erreur/embrouille des services fiscaux ? Pour l'viter c'est impossible, ce n'est pas toi qui tiens le stylo/le clavier quand ces gens-l bossent avec tes donnes, nan ?
Alors bon, tu peux tre le mieux renseign du monde, si une erreur doit survenir, tu n'y couperas pas : tes deux phrases sont bidon et ne servent  rien  part chercher la pouille ds le lundi matin...

Ah, tiens, ce bout, l, tu peux nous le refaire en vrai franais, parce qu'en gnral deux ngations s'annulent, mais a fait quoi une ngation et demi ? :
_ce que tu ne sembles ne pas avoir totalement fait_ 
Au choix :
ce que tu sembles avoir totalement fait 
ce que tu sembles ne pas avoir totalement fait 
ce que tu ne sembles pas avoir totalement fait 
ce que tu ne sembles pas ne pas avoir totalement fait 
Merci.

----------


## Invit

> Je vais entrer en conflit avec la traductrice


Je pratique aussi en vrai. J'cris toujours pareil dans mon mtier alors j'aime bien fleurir mon langage ds que je peux. Je ne suis puriste que quand a m'arrange  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

> Ils sont supposs appliquer la loi actuelle, pas te prendre le plus possible.


Et c'est bien ce qu'ils font, ils appliquent la loi actuelle.

Si tu ne suis pas les procdures ddis, ce n'est pas de leur faute.




> C'est dommage que ce devoir de renseignement ne soit plus appliqu aujourd'hui. L'anne dernire j'tais alle les voir pour leur poser une question sur une case  cocher sur un papier. J'tais de bonne foi, leur formulation n'tait pas claire et je voulais remplir correctement leur papier. Ben ils ont refus tout net de me renseigner.


N'ayant pas t prsent, il m'est difficile de juger, d'autant plus que je ne puis gnraliser  un comportement, l'ensemble du systme.

Il se peut qu'il y ai eu un transfert de comptence et que le renseignement soit dlgu  une autre entit/sous-entit. Vous ont-ils donns la raison de ce refus, vous ont-ils redirigs vers une agence qui pourrait le faire ?




> J'tais alle voir le crous pour exposer ma situation, ils m'ont dit "c'est pas possib, on a rien pour vous". J'ai d manger du riz. En fait, par la suite, il s'est trouv que j'y avais parfaitement droit, mais que veux-tu faire ? Ils te disent non, tu rentres chez toi, tu n'as pas le choix.


Heu... ce n'est pas du tout la procdure.
Il faut constituer un dossier DSE pour les demandes de bourses. Ce n'est en aucun cas l'accueil du CROUS qui prend ce genre de dcisions.
A moins que tu n'aies fait la demande trop tard ?
Tu es vraiment aller voir le "centre administratif" (?) CROUS ou une loge CROUS prsente prs des rsidences universitaires ?

Tu as vraiment pas de bol avec l'administration  ::aie:: .





> Fouhhh, je te trouve bien agressif de bon matin et dj en dbut de semaine !


Agressif ? Pas vraiment.

Par contre, il est vrai que c'est un peu enquiquinant d'avoir comme d'habitude des personnes qui viennent affirmer tout et n'importe quoi sans chercher  se renseigner 2 secondes.




> Parce qu'_in fine_, a aurait chang quoi d'tre renseign avant une improbable erreur/embrouille des services fiscaux ? Pour l'viter c'est impossible, ce n'est pas toi qui tiens le stylo/le clavier quand ces gens-l bossent avec tes donnes, nan ?
> Alors bon, tu peux tre le mieux renseign du monde, si une erreur doit survenir, tu n'y couperas pas : tes deux phrases sont bidon et ne servent  rien  part chercher la pouille ds le lundi matin...


Pour le prlvement bancaire automatique, qui fait parti de la procdure normale (le surplus passe en crdit d'impt), il y a une demande  faire au pralable pour demander le non-prlvement qui n'a de toute vidence pas t faite ici.
Il n'est donc pas question de "culot" ou "de se servir", voir un "coup desbroufe".
"Lettre fumasse de ma part avec mise en demeure de me rembourser sous huitaine sous peine de plainte et de rfr", qui n'est pas la procdure correcte en cas d'erreur.

Pour la "rsidence secondaire", on se moque totalement de la distance avec la rsidence principale. 

Donc pour le moment il n'y a eu,_  priori_ et d'aprs ce les informations qui nous sont donnes ici, aucune erreur de la part l'administration fiscale.
Bref, comme d'habitude, a gueule ds la moindre petite chose et a ne cherche jamais  se renseigner sur les rgles pour entrer dans une opposition strile et purile contre tout dtenteur d'une autorit.

----------


## Jipt

> Bref, comme d'habitude, a gueule ds la moindre petite chose et a ne cherche jamais  se renseigner sur les rgles pour entrer dans une opposition strile et purile contre tout dtenteur d'une autorit.


et a zappe les questions compliques (en esprant qu'elles disparaissent ?)...
Allez, reposons-la :



> Ah, tiens, ce bout, l, tu peux nous le refaire en vrai franais, parce qu'en gnral deux ngations s'annulent, mais a fait quoi une ngation et demi ? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Neckara
> 
> ce que tu ne sembles ne pas avoir totalement fait
> ...


 



> Je pratique aussi en vrai. J'cris toujours pareil dans mon mtier alors j'aime bien fleurir mon langage ds que je peux. Je ne suis puriste que quand a m'arrange


On est d'accord : pour transgresser les rgles, il faut bien les connatre ! Et attention, selon comment on place "bien" dans ce qui prcde, on peut avoir un sens ou un autre  ::mrgreen:: 
Genre il faut absolument les connatre, ou il faut les connatre sur le bout des doigts.
Je vous laisse choisir, les deux me vont  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Si tu ne suis pas les procdures ddis, ce n'est pas de leur faute.


Oui m'enfin ils doivent te renseigner aussi sur les procdures (j'ai peut-tre loup un truc dans la conversation... ?). 





> N'ayant pas t prsent, il m'est difficile de juger, d'autant plus que je ne puis gnraliser  un comportement, l'ensemble du systme.
> 
> 
> Il se peut qu'il y ai eu un transfert de comptence et que le renseignement soit dlgu  une autre entit/sous-entit. Vous ont-ils donns la raison de ce refus, vous ont-ils redirigs vers une agence qui pourrait le faire ?


Ils m'ont redirige vers une assistante sociale. Je cite : "si vous ne savez pas remplir les formulaires, il faut aller voir une assistante sociale". Ce  quoi je leur ai rpondu que leur formulation n'tait pas claire, que a pouvait vouloir dire  la fois a) et b) et que le dlai pour obtenir une assistante sociale sur Rennes oscillait autour de six mois (le papier tait  renvoyer bien avant). La fonctionnaire m'a rpondu qu'elle n'y pouvait rien si les dlais taient si longs et m'a gentillement foutue dehors.
En fait, je pense qu'elle ne connaissait tout simplement pas la rponse  ma question et qu'elle tait de mauvais poil. Ce qui ne devrait pas l'empcher de faire son mtier. On ne peut pas gnraliser, c'est clair, mais je ne suis pas un cas unique. Et impossible de se dfendre dans ces cas l.
Mais je viens de voir sur le oueb qu'ils ont mis en place un numro de tlphone pour les questions lies  la fiscalit. Bon  savoir !






> Heu... ce n'est pas du tout la procdure.
> Il faut constituer un dossier DSE pour les demandes de bourses. Ce n'est en aucun cas l'accueil du CROUS qui prend ce genre de dcisions.
> A moins que tu n'aies fait la demande trop tard ?
> Tu es vraiment aller voir le "centre administratif" (?) CROUS ou une loge CROUS prsente prs des rsidences universitaires ?
> 
> Tu as vraiment pas de bol avec l'administration .


Dossier que je ne pouvais pas complter ! C'est pour a que je suis alle les voir. Pour la petite histoire, je ne pouvais pas avoir l'attestation de non-imposition de mes parents. Je suis alle au centre administratif (je ne connais pas l'intitul exact non plus), ils traitaient bien les dossiers  cet endroit.
Maintenant, a va mieux avec l'administration. Depuis que j'ai des sous, tout va mieux  ::mouarf:: 
EDIT : Et encore, on ne m'a pas lance sur le sujet de l'ANPE  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> et a zappe les questions compliques (en esprant qu'elles disparaissent ?)...


a zappe surtout le troll, tu as parfaitement compris ce que je voulais dire :
"ce que tu sembles ne pas avoir totalement fait"/"ce que tu ne sembles pas avoir totalement fait".

Cela t'amuses autant de rebondir sur des coquilles juste pour troller ?




> Oui m'enfin ils doivent te renseigner aussi sur les procdures


Oui, mais il faut aussi avoir l'initiative de se renseigner.




> Ils m'ont redirige vers une assistante sociale. Je cite : "si vous ne savez pas remplir les formulaires, il faut aller voir une assistante sociale"


Ils ont donc apparemment dlgu la comptence de renseignement aux assistants sociaux.
Je pense que a devait tre pour des objectifs de "simplification" et de "centralisation" des informations (?).




> le dlai pour obtenir une assistante sociale sur Rennes oscillait autour de six mois (le papier tait  renvoyer bien avant).


Il n'y a pas de consultations sans rendez-vous ?
Aprs ce n'est plus vraiment un problme fiscal ici.




> Ce qui ne devrait pas l'empcher de faire son mtier.


S'ils ont dlgu la comptence de renseignement, ce n'est plus son mtier.




> Dossier que je ne pouvais pas complter ! C'est pour a que je suis alle les voir. Pour la petite histoire, je ne pouvais pas avoir l'attestation de non-imposition de mes parents. Je suis alle au centre administratif (je ne connais pas l'intitul exact non plus), ils traitaient bien les dossiers  cet endroit.


Si tu n'as pas les pices justificatives, c'est normal qu'ils ne puissent pas faire grand chose.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a m'intresse beaucoup ce que tu me dis ! Car il n'y a pas plus menteurs et voleurs que les impts. Par exemple ils ont eu le culot de se servir sur mon compte bancaire pour une taxe foncire que,  l'poque, je n'avais pas  payer puisque tant "_nu-propritaire_" (la maison tant en donation). Lettre fumasse de ma part avec mise en demeure de me rembourser sous huitaine sous peine de plainte et de rfr. Ce qu'ils ont fait. Comme quoi ces gens l font leurs coups  l'esbroufe comptant sur l'ignorance des gens en rglementation fiscale. J'ai donc du payer une taxe foncire,  la mort de ma mre pour une anne. Normal. Par contre j'ai contest la taxe d'habitation parce que cette maison, vide lors de mon expatriation (officielle et dclare aux impts, de surcrot), n'a jamais t habite, eau et gaz coups et lectricit rduite au minimum pour que les agents immobiliers chargs de la vendre puissent faire fonctionner la lumire et les volets roulants. De plus mes revenus me dispensaient, de par la loi, de la payer. Ce qu'ils ont contest en dcrtant que c'tait une "_rsidence secondaire_" ( 9708 km de chez moi, pas trs pratique pour y villgiaturer le weekend) et ont eu le culot de vouloir en plus me faire payer une "_redevance pour l'audiovisuel public_"(1) alors que, mme quand ma mre et moi l'habitions, nous dclarions rgulirement sur nos dclaration d'IPP ne pas avoir de tloche. Mais a c'tait inconcevable pour leur petite caboche. Alors une tloche dans une maison inhabite...
> 
> Donc mfiez-vous des impts, ce sont de mauvais cons.
> 
> (1) Apparemment une spcialit franaise car, dans tous les pays que j'ai visits, la TV locale et officielle tait gratuite (et n'avait mme pas plus de publicit que la TV franaise) ainsi que bon nombre de TV prives.


La taxe foncire, c'est normale que tu la paie, que tu habites ou pas, puisque c'est une taxe sur le terrain et les murs.
Par contre, la taxe d'habitation n'est du que si tu y habites.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi concernant les services des impts. Je trouve que c'est l'administration la plus honnte de la Rpublique. Si tu contestes lgitimement, ils ne font pas de difficults  rembourser, et sont plutt ractifs dans l'ensemble.

Dans le cas d'une succession, il faut savoir qu'ils font leurs comptes avec ce que le notaire fournit. Si tu dois t'en prendre  quelqu'un, adresses-toi  ton notaire, plutt.

----------


## Invit

> Ils ont donc apparemment dlgu la comptence de renseignement aux assistants sociaux.
> Je pense que a devait tre pour des objectifs de "simplification" et de "centralisation" des informations (?).


Pas du tout, il tait bien crit "renseignements" au-dessus de comptoir. Ce n'est pas du tout le rle des assistants sociaux. Et franchement, s'il faut prendre RDV avec un assistant social (pas de consultation sans RDV chez moi en tout cas) chaque fois que tu tu poses une question sur un formulaire administratif, le dlai de 6 mois passerait vite  10 ans  ::aie:: 






> Aprs ce n'est plus vraiment un problme fiscal ici.


C'est bien le problme : c'est le problme de personne sauf le tien. J'ai fini par remplir mon papier en supposant.






> Si tu n'as pas les pices justificatives, c'est normal qu'ils ne puissent pas faire grand chose.


Si si, comme je l'ai dit au-dessus, en fait j'y avais parfaitement le droit avec une dclaration sur l'honneur. Je l'ai appris par la suite (une fois que j'ai eu Internet). Mais de toute manire, s'ils dcident de faire du zle (pour aider l'Etat  faire des conomies ?), on ne peut pas faire grand chose pour se dfendre. Surtout quand ils ne donnent pas les renseignements demands.

----------


## Grogro

> Je compte plus le nombre de fois ou les personnes opposant  L'ISF ont sortient des chiffres alambiqus comme ca, un petit tour sur wikipedia tu vers que en 10 minutes de lecture que:
> C'est progressif, et que c'est pas 75%. C'est 1,50 % pour + de 10M de patrimoine sur la tranche suprieur. Et que avant la suppression du bouclier fiscale, la personne tait impos maximum 50% de ses revenues.(Tu pouvais avoir 1Millard en patrimoine, sans revenu, tu payais pas l'ISF). Donc j'aimerais srieusement savoir d'o sort ce chiffre de 75%. Par piti pas de pleurnichage sur l'ISF confiscatoire... "Par exemple, un patrimoine de 10 millions d'euros sera tax de 98 190 euros (soit environ 0,98 % du total)"... Au mon dieu on lui pique tout son argent...


Tu es au courant qu'un patrimoine est par dfinition illiquide ?

On ferait mieux d'avoir un impt unique sur les revenus (100% des revenus) rellement progressif, en le capant  60%, plutt que cette aberration conomique qu'est l'ISF.

----------


## Grogro

> Fouhhh, je te trouve bien agressif de bon matin et dj en dbut de semaine ! Pass un mauvais week-end ? La chaleur, peut-tre ?


Quand je dis que c'est un troll de bas tage qu'il faut ignorer et ne surtout pas rentrer dans son jeu de flamewar  coup de quote ligne par ligne...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...On ferait mieux d'avoir un impt unique sur les revenus (100% des revenus) rellement progressif, en le capant  60%, plutt que cette aberration conomique qu'est l'ISF.


Sauf que certains, surtout parmi les plus riches se dbrouillent pour n'avoir aucun revenu. Dans ce cas, tu peux augmenter le nombre de tranches autant que tu veux, ils ne paieront rien du tout. L'ISF tant bas sur le patrimoine (et pas les revenus), ils ne passent plus entre les mailles.

----------


## Neckara

> Quand je dis que c'est un troll de bas tage qu'il faut ignorer et ne surtout pas rentrer dans son jeu de flamewar  coup de quote ligne par ligne...


Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire...

Parce que j'affirme des choses qui ne vont pas dans votre sens, je suis "un troll de bas tage" ?
Parce que je ne pars pas dans vos dlires "tous des pourris", "le complot capitaliste", "les impts nous volent notre argent", "les politiques sont tous corrompus", etc. je suis un "troll de bas tage" ? C'est quoi la suite ? Les impts sont un complot de la CIA nazi ?
Quand je vous reproche de balancer gratuitement des affirmations avec un aplomb dconcertant, sans mme faire de recherches pralables, je suis un "troll de bas tage" ?

Srieusement,  peine un deuche de parti que tout le monde se bat pour prendre sa place.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Il faut peut-tre te renseigner sur les rgles fiscales avant et ne pas attendre que cela arrive pour tre tonn.
> 
> 
> Non, dans ce cas, c'est bien de ta faute de ne pas t'tre renseign (ce que tu ne sembles ne pas avoir totalement fait depuis vu les affirmations que tu balances) sur le fonctionnement fiscal de la taxe foncire.
> 
> 
> Et tu as demand un sursis  paiement ? Ou tu as pay puis demand des intrts moratoires ?
> 
> 
> ...


Mais enfin, bougre d'idiot, comprends-tu que je ne leur ai rien demand ! Et que ce sont eux qui se sont servis sur mon compte, sans mme un avertissement, en infraction avec la loi qu'ils sont, en principe, plus comptents  connatre que moi.

Toi tu es le trolleur fou de ce forum alors un conseil : ignore moi o tu vas connatre mon vocabulaire d'insultes y compris celles en espagnol.

----------


## Chauve souris

> La taxe foncire, c'est normale que tu la paie, que tu habites ou pas, puisque c'est une taxe sur le terrain et les murs.
> Par contre, la taxe d'habitation n'est du que si tu y habites.


C'est exactement ce que j'ai dit ! J'ai donc pay la taxe foncire 2014 sans rechigner. Mais l o je mets un bmol c'est que je dois payer les trois premiers mois de 2015 (jusqu' la vente effective) en taxe foncire et non la totalit de l'anne.




> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi concernant les services des impts. Je trouve que c'est l'administration la plus honnte de la Rpublique. Si tu contestes lgitimement, ils ne font pas de difficults  rembourser, et sont plutt ractifs dans l'ensemble.


Oh l ! Tu t'avances un peu vite ! J'ai dj eu des saisies arbitraires pour des sommes que je ne leur devais absolument pas. Toujours la mme mthode : aucun avis pralable qui me donne l'occasion de le contester. Et aucune contestation de leur part quand je les mettais en demeure sous huitaine de me rembourser faute de quoi ils auraient une procdure. Et bien sr, je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. C'est donc bien du rackett  l'esbroufe vis  vis de gens passifs et ignares qui raquent alors sans discuter. Bien sr je ne pousse pas la paranoa  me croire seul vis et j'ai eu des cas similaires dans mon environnement.




> Dans le cas d'une succession, il faut savoir qu'ils font leurs comptes avec ce que le notaire fournit. Si tu dois t'en prendre  quelqu'un, adresses-toi  ton notaire, plutt.


Pour la succession ils se sont servis tant et plus alors qu'une donation, sur le principe, est de payer, par avance, les droits de succession, moyennant quoi on a droit  une petite rduction que si on payait  terme. C'est ce que m'a expliqu le notaire au moment de faire cette donation. J'ai donc pay 6.000 EUR et il ne me semble pas avoir eu une rduction de quoi que ce soit  l'hritage. Mais  cette poque j'tais hors de France et n'avais pas envie de me taper la lecture du code fiscal, rubrique successions. Le notaire a fait tout ce qu'il fallait au niveau des banques o ma mre avait des comptes. Il n'y a que la Socit Gnrale qui ne voulait pas cracher les 18.000 EUR qu'elle dtenait. Le notaire la cravachait, ils avaient, comme les autres banques tous les papiers de succession en rgle, mais rien n'y faisait. "_Je n'ai pas le pouvoir de les contraindre  vous payer, c'est  la justice de le faire_" m'a dit le notaire. Effectivement il a fallu la notification d'un rfr avec des astreintes svres pour qu'ils lchent ce qu'ils me devaient. Comme quoi il n'y a pas que les impts pour se livrer  l'extorsion de fonds.

*Moralit* : celui qui n'a pas une mentalit combative avec des bases en droit (c'est ch**nt, mais c'est comme tout, a s'apprend, d'autant qu'avec Internet on a souvent les rponses et aussi des forums avec des gens trs qualifis pour vous rpondre) est destin  se faire plumer sans vergogne par tous ces margoulins  l'affut de lui piquer ses sous. Et j'ai eu aussi  faire  une bonne avocate du genre que quand on fait des crasses  un innocent elle en devient partie prenante.



*Une mthode prouve pour rcuprer son fric  la Socit Gnrale*

----------


## Neckara

> comprends-tu que je ne leur ai rien demand ! Et que ce sont eux qui se sont servis sur mon compte, sans mme un avertissement, en infraction avec la loi qu'ils sont, en principe, plus comptents  connatre que moi.


Est-ce que tu payes l'IR mensuellement ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Parce que j'affirme des choses qui ne vont pas dans votre sens, je suis "un troll de bas tage" ?...


Il y a ce que l'on dit, et la manire de le dire. La tienne est particulirement agressive, voir limite insultante en rabaissant systmatiquement tes interlocuteurs et en te plaant immdiatement au dessus de tout le monde avec un "Je sais tout" tonitruant. Bon, tout le monde a compris que tu avais en toi la seule et unique vrit ... dans la droite ligne des intgristes de tout poil.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Il y a ce que l'on dit, et la manire de le dire. La tienne est particulirement agressive


Je veux bien reconnatre que je puisse tre parfois agressif.

J'essaye de faire des efforts, mais sur ce forum ma patience est parfois mise  rude preuve.

C'est fatiguant de discuter avec certaines personnes ayant un avis trs arrt sur un sujet pour te rendre compte au final que cette personne ne s'est pas renseigne sur le sujet et ne fait que rpter dogmatiquement des choses qu'elle a lu ailleurs (sans ncessaire l'avoir bien compris d'ailleurs).
Parfois mme une personne qui va balancer des accusations, qui va cracher sur un groupe de personnes... sans mme chercher  les comprendre,  comprendre le contexte, les raisons, les justifications ou ce qu'il s'est pass. 

Et elle va discuter avec une certitude et un aplomb dconcertant alors qu'elle devrait tre en position de doute.  Et mme continuer  nier quand bien mme on lui apporterait des lments factuels et sourcs (parfois source d'un aprs-midi de recherche... merci  ::aie:: ).

Coupl  cela un petit syndrome de paille-poutre-oeil, quelques paralogismes et biais en tout genres pour en rajouter une couche.
J'ai envie de dire que ce n'est pas pour rien que des membres ne veulent mme plus poster dans ce forum... et ce bien avant mme mon arriv ici.

Alors oui, je me suis vraiment nerv il y a quelques jours et a va me poursuivre sur ce forum.




> "Je sais tout" tonitruant. Bon, tout le monde a compris que tu avais en toi la seule et unique vrit ...


C'est pourtant exactement l'inverse de ce que je rpte rgulirement.
D'ailleurs, je reste trs prudent dans un bon nombre de mes interventions pour quelqu'un qui dtient "la seule et unique vrit".


Par contre, j'ai parfois l'impression d'tre parmi un des seuls  douter ici.

----------


## Jipt

> Par contre, j'ai parfois l'impression d'tre parmi un des seuls  douter ici.


Ben non t'es pas le seul, moi aussi je doute quand je ne comprends ce que l'autre a crit, parce qu'il crit comme un porc (et ne respecte pas les lecteurs), ne se relit pas (surtout pas !), et au final chacun fait sa vrit, ce qui devient un grand n'importe quoi mha, parce qu'il faut deviner, avec tous les risques d'erreurs que a comporte.

Et je vais encore relever une phrase imbitable car il manque des lettres et selon celles que je me propose de rajouter, a va avoir un sens ou un autre ; et peut-tre que ce n'est ni l'un ni l'autre que l'auteur voulait exprimer !
Ce fut un combat sans fin avec deuche, et a recommence...



> [...] cette personne [...] ne fait que rpter dogmatiquement des choses qu'elle a lu ailleurs (*sans ncessaire l'avoir bien compris d'ailleurs*).


Alors, au choix (comme ce matin) :
- sans ncessaire*ment* l'avoir bien compris d'ailleurs
- sans *le* ncessaire *pour* l'avoir bien compris d'ailleurs
C'est quoi le bout qui manque ? Je ne suis pas l pour *deviner* ce que tu veux exprimer, bon sang !

Ah, au passage, tu aurais pu accorder correctement _des choses qu'elle a lues ailleurs_...
C'est bien joli de pouvoir crire  la face du monde, a serait mieux de lui crire bien.

----------


## Neckara

> ne se relit pas (surtout pas !)


Je me relis gnralement plusieurs fois, cependant tant assez press ces derniers jours, je peux effectivement passer  ct de quelques coquilles.

Cependant, il m'arrive de rajouter ou de modifier une partie du texte durant ma relecture, je vais essayer de faire plus attention  cela.




> Ce fut un combat sans fin avec deuche, et a recommence...


D'ailleurs, puis-je te demander pourquoi tu fais dsormais un focus sur ma personne ?




> Alors, au choix (comme ce matin) :
> *- sans ncessairement l'avoir bien compris d'ailleurs*
> - sans *le* ncessaire *pour* l'avoir bien compris d'ailleurs


Au passage, n'tait-ce pas toi qui me reprochait une certaine agressivit ce matin ?


Je te remercie malgr tout de me signaler mes coquilles, je vais essayer de faire un peu plus attention.

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui... surtout ceux qui les payent.


Les vrais cons sont ceux qui font de l'vasion ou de la fausse optimisation fiscale.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> D'ailleurs, puis-je te demander pourquoi tu fais dsormais un focus sur ma personne ?


Pas de focus particulier sur ta personne, c'est le hasard, simplement le hasard (notre grand matre  tous !)
Comme deuche, qui voulait dfendre la France, les Franais, mais massacrait parfois le franais : il tait normal que ses bourdes normes piquent les yeux et que je le lui signale.




> Au passage, n'tait-ce pas toi qui me reprochait une certaine agressivit ce matin ?


Et Pierre G. qui t'en parlait le soir : comme quoi, hein... D'ailleurs j'ai failli relever cette concidence et puis j'ai laiss tomber, a risquait de brouiller mon message.




> Je te remercie malgr tout de me signaler mes coquilles, je vais essayer de faire un peu plus attention.


H ben voil, pas plus  ::ccool:: 
Ne jamais perdre de vue que tout ce qu'on publie sur le web est visible du monde entier. Et donc lisible par le monde francophone, si tant est que a soit lisible.

Et de mon ct je remercie les daltoniens qui m'ont coll deux pouces rouges -- mais pour eux ils sont verts,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Au passage, n'tait-ce pas toi qui me reprochait une certaine agressivit ce matin ?...


Non, c'est moi.

----------


## Neckara

> Non, c'est moi.


Non, c'tait bien Jipt.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est fatiguant de discuter avec certaines personnes ayant un avis trs arrtdiffrent du mien sur un sujet pour te rendre compte au final que cette personne n'a pas les mmes sources que moine s'est pas renseigne sur le sujet et ne fait que rpter dogmatiquement des choses qu'elle a lu ailleurs (sans ncessaire l'avoir bien compris d'ailleurs)comprends pas que ce sont mes sources qui ont raison, la preuve, je suis d'accord avec !.


fixed ! ((c) Zirak  :;): )

----------


## Grogro

Si vous voulez rebondir sur la loi travail, son contexte, et l'exploitation politique du mouvement social et de ses drives marginales, plutt que ces gamineries de cour de rcr, voici une grille de lecture originale et pessimiste (il y a du Machiavel et du Clausewitz) : http://www.contrepoints.org/2016/05/...-guerre-civile

Un texte assez inattendu sur un site trs libertarien. Je ne partage pas toute la grille de lecture de l'auteur, trop pessimiste  mon got, elle a au moins le mrite d'exister et de susciter des interrogations. Et accessoirement de m'avoir fait dcouvrir cet Eric Werner, et de m'inciter  aborder un auteur que j'ai souvent raill, Fukuyama, sous un autre angle.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

Ouh le vilain troll.




> trs arrtdiffrent du mien


Je n'ai aucun problme avec des personnes ayant des avis diffrents... pour peu qu'elles soient capables de les argumenter et d'avoir une vision nuance et complte du problme.

Pas une personne qui se contente de balancer dogmatiquement des informations ne reposant sur rien de concret,  part quelques prjugs, juste capable de rpter ce qu'elle a entendu et incapable de dfendre sa position.




> n'a pas les mmes sources que moine s'est pas renseigne sur le sujet


Ah... mais ne soyez pas radins, ne les gardez donc pas pour vous.

Au passage, on me rappelle qui est la bonne poire qui continue de regarder les vidos postes dans les sujets de ce forum alors qu'elle sait parfaitement qu'il y a de forte chance qu'elle perde son temps ?




> fait que rpter dogmatiquement des choses qu'elle a lu ailleurs (sans ncessaire l'avoir bien compris d'ailleurs)comprends pas que ce sont mes sources qui ont raison, la preuve, je suis d'accord avec !.


Si tu as des sources quivalentes au site lgifrance, au  site de l'assemble nationale ou  l'acadmie franaise, fait-le moi  savoir, a m'intresse au plus haut point.


Au passage, c'est bien d'avoir des sources, mais c'est encore mieux  de les lire... car bon, je suis dsol, mais citer une source et refuser  mme de la lire, c'est du foutage de gueule. Et assez comique quand on se fait contre-dire par sa propre source...
Il faut aussi prendre un peu de recul et ne pas se contenter de lire (et d'interprter  sa sauce) une parole d'vangile, mais bien de comprendre et de s'en approprier les arguments. De comprendre le contexte, les justifications, les nuances apportes, de voir les critiques, etc.


D'ailleurs ce que je reproche ici, c'est exactement ce que l'on reprochait  deuche, comme quoi...

----------


## Jipt

> Si vous voulez rebondir sur la loi travail, son contexte, et l'exploitation politique du mouvement social et de ses drives marginales, plutt que ces gamineries de cour de rcr, voici une grille de lecture originale et pessimiste (il y a du Machiavel et du Clausewitz) : http://www.contrepoints.org/2016/05/...-guerre-civile


J'y relve ce point : 


> Le spectacle des centres urbains de Paris, Rennes ou Nantes, livrs  la rage de demander limpossible, irrite lopinion publique et embarrasse le gouvernement dont on ne sait sil a pch par incomptence ou amateurisme machiavlien.


On pourrait presque imaginer le gouvernement  l'origine de ces mouvements... _Cherche  qui profite le crime_...

----------


## Neckara

> _Cherche  qui profite le crime_...


Je le savais, encore un coup des paveurs.

C'est qu'ils sont malins dans ce mtier...

----------


## ManusDei

> J'y relve ce point : 
> On pourrait presque imaginer le gouvernement  l'origine de ces mouvements... _Cherche  qui profite le crime_...


Mou, je pense que si c'est ce que le rdacteur du texte pense, c'est qu'il regarde beaucoup (mais beaucoup) trop de sries ou de films amricains.

Le gouvernement et l'administration c'est des tres humains, ils sont tout tout aussi cons que le reste de la population  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Mou, je pense que si c'est ce que le rdacteur du texte pense, c'est qu'il regarde beaucoup (mais beaucoup) trop de sries ou de films amricains.
> 
> Le gouvernement et l'administration c'est des tres humains, ils sont tout tout aussi cons que le reste de la population


Ou qu'il a beaucoup trop tudi l'histoire. 
J'ai lu rcemment un article (sur un autre sujet que celui des manifestations) intitul "Je suis complotiste car l'histoire n'est que complots". J'ai trouv la forumulation assez bien vue.
Autant foncer tte baisse dans la premire thse du complot venue sans lments concrets relve de la connerie, autant nier en bloc la possibilit de l'existance de complots  l'heure actuelle relve  mon avis de la navet.
C'est pourquoi, sans avoir le moindre lment permettant d'tayer de telles thses, j'applique encore le principe de prcaution en vitant de militer.


Sinon, concernant la situation  Rennes, j'ai retrouv un article de fvrier de cette anne qui montre que les dbordements couvaient depuis un bon moment : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/jean-clau...ng&xtor=CS3-66
Quelques autres dtails sur ce carnaval dans cet article : http://www.unidivers.fr/carnaval-mar...ice-municipal/

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.actuchomage.org/201607052...-complots.html
Si c'est celui-l, l'auteur ne connat tout simplement pas la dfinition du mot complot (le complot c'est secret, et l'action du CRIF est tout sauf secrte pour reprendre le seul exemple actuel du texte). 
De plus le texte est tellement vague et dcousu qu'on dirait qu'il a t crit par un mec bourr, ce qui aide pas beaucoup  lui accorder du crdit.

----------


## LSMetag

Et je ne vois pas l'intrt d'un gouvernement, qui se sait remplac dans 1 an, de faire des lois impopulaires qui ne profiteront pas  ses membres ou ses appareils politiques.
Comme la loi travail par exemple. Une bonne partie de nos gouvernants sont des narques, ni salaris, ni patrons, et sans rels rseaux.

Ils font des lois pour les chmeurs et les jeunes. Mais eux ne sont pas jeunes, et encore moins chmeurs.

Enfin voil, il n'y a jamais de fermeture pour la thse du complot, mais ce serait du complotisme d'abrutis dans ce cas.

----------


## Invit

C'est probablement celui-l, oui, quand j'ai dit que je l'ai lu, au-dessus, c'tait un bien grand mot en fait, parce que je n'ai lu que le premier paragraphe, avant de comprendre que j'y comprenais rien  ::ptdr:: 

C'est juste la formulation du titre que j'aimais bien  :;): 
a fait trop longtemps que j'ai survol l'histoire de la France, mais je me suis refait l'histoire des US rcemment, c'est riche en rebondissements.

PS : C'est moi ou y'a un bins avec les boutons "modifier" et "supprimer" de dvp.com ? J'arrive  rien (edit : ah ben non, a doit tre mon doigt qui a gliss ^^)

----------


## Chauve souris

> Est-ce que tu payes l'IR mensuellement ?


Je ne suis pas imposable (retrait avec une somptueuse retraite de 88 EUR/mois). Ceci dit je fais ma dclaration en ligne tous les ans, c'est vite torch.

----------


## Grogro

> Mou, je pense que si c'est ce que le rdacteur du texte pense, c'est qu'il regarde beaucoup (mais beaucoup) trop de sries ou de films amricains.
> 
> Le gouvernement et l'administration c'est des tres humains, ils sont tout tout aussi cons que le reste de la population


Il a surtout lu Machiavel, Sun Tzu et Clausewitz. Certainement bcp potass les enseignements de l'cole de Palo Alto. D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, c'est aussi un disciple de Ren Girard (la violence mimtique, tout a, c'est jamais des trucs conscients, c'est bien plus complexe qu'un "complot"). L'exploitation et l'instrumentation  des fins politiques de dsordres civils c'est vieux comme le monde et tous les rgimes ont la tentation de le faire  un moment ou  un autre. Ces procds de manipulation des masses peuvent trs bien tre quelque chose d'inconscient de la part des dirigeants.

Imaginer que Valls et Hollande ont maniganc la loi travail dans le seul but de foutre un bordel monstre dans les rues, faire peur  la mnagre, et ainsi consolider un pouvoir de plus en plus totalitaire, a c'est de la thorie du complot. Voir dans la monte en pingle mdiatique d'vnements marginaux (un manifestant isol qui fout un coup de masse dans les vitres d'un hpital par exemple), dans les consignes donns aux forces de l'ordre de ne pas intervenir contre les casseurs mais de nasser et gazer les manifestants pacifiques, une volont politique de noyer une contestation populaire, voire de remise en cause du droit de manifester, a s'appelle avoir tudi l'histoire. Et se souvenir surtout  quelle cole Hollande a t.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Et je ne vois pas l'intrt d'un gouvernement, qui se sait remplac dans 1 an, de faire des lois impopulaires qui ne profiteront pas  ses membres ou ses appareils politiques.
> Comme la loi travail par exemple. Une bonne partie de nos gouvernants sont des narques, ni salaris, ni patrons, et sans rels rseaux.
> 
> Ils font des lois pour les chmeurs et les jeunes. Mais eux ne sont pas jeunes, et encore moins chmeurs.
> 
> Enfin voil, il n'y a jamais de fermeture pour la thse du complot, mais ce serait du complotisme d'abrutis dans ce cas.


Parce que ces gens ne sont que des fantoches et non de vrais politiques. D'ailleurs ils sont trop stupides pour pouvoir l'tre. Ils sortent d'un moule haut de gamme : l'ENA mais a ne les rends pas plus intelligents pour autant. Ils suivent une idologie prmche par les "_penseurs_" des grandes multinationales qui dirigent le monde. Leurs initiatives mcontentent les populations qui en ptissent, mais a ne fait rien ils ne sont que de passage et, aprs, ils auront une bonne retraite. Et puis si les populations ne sont pas contentes il suffit de les remplacer. L'argument de la main d'oeuvre immigre est compltement stupide dans des pays qui comptent tant de chmeurs qualifis. Mme en Allemagne.

Il est bien vident que jamais un vrai politique saborderait son pays! Mme si c'est un dictateur comme Napolon Bonaparte ou Gaspar Rodrguez de Francia au Paraguay. Mais nous ne vivons plus  la mme poque, les pays, les nations ne reprsentent plus rien. Seul compte cette abstraction : le fric, qui n'est mme plus matrialis par de beaux billets ou des pices d'or. On conduit des populations  la misre et mme  la disparition ethnique sur cette seule base.

L'espce humaine, compose depuis son origine par des prdateurs froces est maintenant au bout du rouleau depuis qu'elle a atteint le sommet de la chane alimentaire. Elle ne peut que pricliter et disparatre dans un avenir relativement proche. Tous les indicateurs biologiques, biochimiques et psychologiques sont au rouge et vont dans ce sens. Donc, mes biquets, profitez de ce qui vous reste  vivre.

----------


## ManusDei

> L'exploitation et l'instrumentation  des fins politiques de dsordres civils c'est vieux comme le monde et tous les rgimes ont la tentation de le faire  un moment ou  un autre. Ces procds de manipulation des masses peuvent trs bien tre quelque chose d'inconscient de la part des dirigeants.


Ah mais l je suis d'accord, et je pense mme que c'est tout  fait conscient. L'occasion se prsente et hop, elle est saisie.

Mais de l  penser que le gouvernement est  l'origine du mouvement ou manipule les casseurs en sous-main, il y a un monde.




> dans les consignes donns aux forces de l'ordre de ne pas intervenir contre les casseurs mais de nasser et gazer les manifestants pacifiques,


Je serais vachement moins catgorique sur le ct "manifestants pacifiques". Dans la contestation contre la loi travail c'est systmatiquement le cortge radical qui s'est fait gazer, et ils ne sont pas adeptes de Gandhi.

----------


## Invit

La sur-mdiatisation suffit  mon avis.
Je suis persuade que si on entendait parler d'un viol dans une manifestation en boucle aux infos pendant quelques jours, on assisterait  une vague de viols dans les semaines suivantes.

----------


## Invit

> Je serais vachement moins catgorique sur le ct "manifestants pacifiques". Dans la contestation contre la loi travail c'est systmatiquement le cortge radical qui s'est fait gazer, et ils ne sont pas adeptes de Gandhi.


Un petit contre-exemple : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...x_1798762.html
Il y a eu ici confusion entre "cortge radical" et "cortge sauvage". J'ai particip  quelques cortges sauvages par le pass, ce n'taient pas des radicaux, juste des jeunes.

----------


## Grogro

J'ai pour ma part surtout le souvenir des manifestations de 2006, largement exploites par le ministre de l'intrieur de l'poque (qui tait devenu pour les _mass medias_ l'Homme Providentiel parfaitement dans l'air du temps, intouchable et glorifi  longueur d'antennes) contre son premier ministre. J'avais 20 ans et je me souviens d'une immense masse de manifestants jeunes et parfaitement pacifistes, mme parmi les plus excits des anarchistes venus de Rennes. Et je me souviens des images des manifestations de Paris, des hordes de racailles venues des banlieues chaudes pour piller et tabasser les tudiants sous le regard goguenard et passif des CRS. En 2006 comme en 2016, c'est le service d'ordre de la CGT qui a fait le mnage en chargeant la racaille (et pas les poulets qui avaient des ordres). Avec quelques douceurs comme des nerfs de boeuf et des matraques tlescopiques. Les mtallos font rarement dans la dentelle.

----------


## LSMetag

En fait le problme est global, li  un mal-tre croissant de la population, un chomage qui monte  cause de l'absence de cration de poste et l'augmentation de la population. Depuis 30 ans, la France dcline, et s'est repose sur ses acquis. La cocotte minute monte depuis peut-tre 30 ans, voire plus. Et l vient le point de rupture avec la crise qui cre de la misre et oblige  tout changer. 

Avec la crise, l'ingrence de l'tranger et le terrorisme, il y a de quoi faire exploser cette cocotte minute. On tait dj bien remont quand on a ject Sarkozy. Hollande s'est tran le bilan Sarkozy, accompagn des plans sociaux qui comme par hasard se sont dclenchs en 2012. 
Il s'est totalement plant dans sa comm (il aurait tout de suite d mettre tout le monde au parfum quand il a vu que l'Etat du pays rendrait difficile le respect de tous ses engagements). Son premier gouvernement tait rempli d'amateurs indisciplins. Il a fallu 4 annes pour russir  "redresser la barre". 

Mme si il pouvait tre difficile de faire mieux, cela a aliment la dsillusion/dfiance du peuple envers les lites et a eu raison de leur patience et de leurs espoirs. 

On a un gouvernement, pardonnez-moi l'expression, toujours le cul entre deux chaises. Ils instaurent l'Etat d'urgence. Normal. Mais pour ne pas se faire traiter de dictateurs, ils laissent les gens vivre comme en temps de paix et manifester. Mais ensuite ils se font traiter de faibles parce qu'ils veulent viter le plus possible d'tre rpressif pour ne pas crer de "dnis de dmocratie" ou de "violences policires". S'il y a attentat c'est leur faute.
On a une police, puises par tous les fronts qu'elle mne, autorise  porter Tazer, Grenade Lacrymos, Matraque et Boucliers. En attente de directives du ministre de l'Intrieur (qui ne les donne que si a s'envenime trop) pour assurer l'ordre et se dfendre, ils se font bombarder de parpaings, de fuses, voire de cocktails molotovs. Il peut arriver que certains policiers dpasss et  bout de nerfs craquent. Mais il semble y avoir eu au moins autant de policiers blesss que de manifestants.

Question politique, on est dans la Social-Dmocratie, pas le Socialisme, et ils le revendiquent. C'est pour a qu'on parle de 2 gauche irrconciliables. 
L'une veut faire la rvolution, renverser le capitalisme, se dtacher de toute tutelle, nationaliser, quitte  se mettre au banc des nations... 
L'autre accepte la mondialisation et le capitalisme (voire s'y rsigne, un peu comme moi), avec son fonctionnement mondialis interdpendant, mais veut le rformer pour plus de justice sociale. Et c'est bien la position la plus dure. Capital et Social sont quasiment 2 antonymes. A la moindre rforme pondue, qui justement se voudra pondre (propositions, sur fond de pragmatisme, voire technocratie), certains crieront  la droitisation, d'autres  la gauchisation. Mais personne ne sera satisfait. Et vu tous les acteurs avec qui il faut ngocier, la partie est dure !

Ca avance  petits pas, mais la population est  bout de nerfs.
Mais je prfre a qu'couter une droite qui souhaiterait bafouer la Dclaration de l'Homme et du Citoyen au nom de la situation exceptionnelle. Mme le FN a dit que c'tait des conneries, c'est dire...
Trs bonne solution de donner aux musulmans des institutions et les laisser balayer devant leur porte. C'est a s'attaquer  la source d'un problme. Mais a prendra du temps... D'autres prfrent enfermer tous les suspects potentiels, au mpris de la prsomption d'innocence, du vivre-ensemble, et d'enqutes. L'un des 2 terroristes de l'Eglise s'tait radicalis en prison, comme beaucoup d'autres... La prison est actuellement une cole du crime, comme TAUBIRAT le disait.

Ailleurs, on a certains syndicats qui se sont radicaliss,  travers des changements de leaders et autres motifs politiques. Et selon les personnes aux manettes et les contextes politiques, les choses ne se droulent pas pareil. En 2006 ce n'tait pas Philippe MARTINEZ, et la CGT n'tait pas sur le point de devenir minoritaire. L'UNEF partage ses fonds avec la CGT. Les actions et les personnes impliques ne sont plus les mmes non plus. Quand Phillippe MARTINEZ, Jean-Luc MELANCHON ou Phillippe POUTOU ne veulent pas condamner les casseurs, voire les approuvent, on peut se poser certaines questions. Les "casseurs" ne sont pas tous des jeunes dsuvrs venus se dfouler. Il y a eu des syndicalistes (l'un d'eux,  visage dcouvert, a eu 2 mois avec sursis pour avoir dfonc la vitrine et ravag une permanence PS), des militants communistes et anarchistes. Ca fait presque peur quand tu entends l'"Internationale" dans la rue, des drapeaux communistes, archistes (j'en ai mme vu un du Ch) et qu'ils s'appellent "Camarade" (oui, de la bouche mme de manifestants aux micros).

Tout le monde comprend qu'il y ait des casseurs non lis  la manifestation. Mais on a aussi compris qu'il a fallu filtrer les manifestants en amont et boucler le secteur pour que les violences s'arrtent. Et la police s'est allie aux services d'ordre pour a. Et l a a tout de suite eu moins de succs, puisqu'on virait ceux qui avait des cagoules ou qui amenaient  l'avance des objets d'attaque sur les lieux.
Des anarchistes en tte de cortge (vido  l'appui), du moins des manifestants brandissant un drapeau anarchiste, j'ai trouv a trange.
Les messages au milieu de dbris taient lis  la loi travail et au gouvernement. Il y avait des signes anarchistes aussi.

Bref, que penser...Que la socit dans son ensemble va mal ? C'est ce que je crois. Avec les mdias en continu qui slectionnent l'info et la diffusent en boucle, crent eux-mme des polmique insipides diffuses en boucle,... a en rajoute une couche et abrutit les gens. Les journaux de 13h, 20h, des journaux papiers comme le Canard, les guignols et enfin la radio, c'tait dj bien non ?
Les gens en ont marre de ces mdias, je ne dirais pas vendus, mais people et rabchant toujours les mme trucs sur une ligne ditoriale et politique non neutre. Ca cre une place pour les thorie de complot, les populismes, qui parlent autrement et d'autre chose.

J'ai encore confiance au journal Le Monde, au Canard Enchan, au Huffington Post, aux enqutes d'investigations,  France Info et France 2, mais c'est tout. MediaPart est de confiance aussi, mais trop gauchiste pour moi (j'ai t abonn). Je regarde aussi les discours et dbats affligeants et soporifiques des politiques, notamment  l'Assemble nationale. Aprs, c'est mon cerveau qui agit.

Je peux comprendre cette vindicte populaire, ce peuple au sang chaud qui ne raisonne plus,  bout de nerf. Mais je comprends aussi ce qui se passe plus haut, et plus loin. Aujourd'hui les agriculteurs ne veulent plus payer la TVA parce qu'ils ont eu de mauvaises rcoltes. C'est la faute d'Hollande apparemment...

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai encore confiance au journal Le Monde, au Canard Enchan, au Huffington Post, aux enqutes d'investigations,  France Info et *France 2*, mais c'est tout.


 ::koi::  
J'apprends plus de choses en 20 minutes sur Arte qu'en 40 sur la 2...





> Aujourd'hui les agriculteurs ne veulent plus payer la TVA parce qu'ils ont eu de mauvaises rcoltes. C'est la faute d'Hollande apparemment...


Aujourd'hui les agriculteurs ne veulent plus payer la TVA parce qu'ils ne peuvent plus la payer parce qu'ils n'ont pas pu mettre des thunes de ct pour les mauvais jours quand les rcoltes taient bonnes et a, c'est la faute au prsiflan, ouais !
Mais tout va bien, braves gens, dormez sur vos deux oreilles, la 2 vous informe qu'il y a de plus en plus de millionaires, avec des fois des reportages sur des yatchs que rien que les regarder a te cote un an de salaire !

----------


## LSMetag

> J'apprends plus de choses en 20 minutes sur Arte qu'en 40 sur la 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Aujourd'hui les agriculteurs ne veulent plus payer la TVA parce qu'ils ne peuvent plus la payer parce qu'ils n'ont pas pu mettre des thunes de ct pour les mauvais jours quand les rcoltes taient bonnes et a, c'est la faute au prsiflan, ouais !
> Mais tout va bien, braves gens, dormez sur vos deux oreilles, la 2 vous informe qu'il y a de plus en plus de millionaires, avec des fois des reportages sur des yatchs que rien que les regarder a te cote un an de salaire !


Non mais France 2 je la regarde de faon trs minoritaire. J'aime simplement mieux sa ligne ditoriale que TF1. Il y a une meilleure hirarchisation deb l'information.
20 minutes, j'ai t membre actif pendant plus d'un an. J'ai arrt. Trop de cons dans les commentaires (Alain SORAL par exemple)

Pour moi c'est principalement Le Monde, France Info, et les enqutes d'investigation (style lise Lucet)

Pour les agriculteurs le constat est simple. Ils ont t mal conseill et se sont endett pour faire de la m.... Je veux dire de l'levage intensif en batteries. Depuis la suppression des quotas dans le prcdent mandat, ils se retrouvent comme l'industrie Franaise. Pas de comptitivit face aux autres pays.
En France, le Bio et les circuits courts n'ont jamais aussi bien march. Et les agriculteurs s'y retrouvent. Les autres qui persistent sur la quantit au lieu de la qualit ne tiennent plus la route.

Il faudrait que le gouvernement ajuste les dettes (ils fournissent dj des subventions) pour permettre aux agriculteurs de se reconvertir.

----------


## LSMetag

Tiens je viens de voir qu'on a dcouvert un trou noir au centre de l'univers.

Peur-tre que ma thorie sur l'explosion de l'antimatire n'tait pas si fumeuse 😊

----------


## ManusDei

> J'apprends plus de choses en *28* minutes sur Arte qu'en 40 sur la 2...


Fixed.

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> J'apprends plus de choses en 28 minutes sur Arte qu'en 40 sur la 2...
> 
> 
> Fixed.


 ::furax:: 

Le journal de *20* minutes, 19 h 45 / 20 h 05, et pas cette dbilit de "_28 minutes_" qui le suit, avec cette pouvantable lisabeth qui passe son temps  couper la parole aux gens qui causent, le tout agrment de petits documentaires stupides pleins de bruits  la onc !, genre l'apparition d'un panneau est systmatiquement accompagne d'un _zvoufff_, ou d'un _fuittt_, ou encore d'un _bliiing !_ quand il est question de pognon.
C'est d'une dbilit ces trucs (qui se rpandent  toute allure partout sur les autres chanes, c'est une catastrophe sonore !) Quand je pense que les ingnieurs se sont dcarcasss pendant des dizaines d'annes  faire en sorte d'enlever tous les bruits parasites des missions, voil maintenant qu'on les rajoute volontairement, tout a parce que les inventeurs de ces consoles pour gnrer des docus offrent cette possibilit...
Mais on voit bien que c'est artificiel, et vraiment insupportable, le problme c'est que ceux qui fabriquent ces docus ne les regardent/subissent pas...

----------


## ManusDei

> Le journal de *20* minutes, 19 h 45 / 20 h 05, et pas *cette excellente mission* "_28 minutes_" qui le suit, avec cette *gniale* lisabeth qui passe son temps  *reprendre les invits quand ils disent de la merde*


fixed again !  ::ptdr:: 
Plus srieusement, je trouve que les invits sont globalement plus comptents que ce que j'ai vu dans les autres missions politiques, et pour une fois qu'une prsentatrice n'hsite pas  reprendre un invit qui fait de l'intox je vais pas m'en priver. Je trouve galement que le temps de parole est bien distribu, mme si a peut vouloir dire couper un invit pour que d'autres puissent parler.




> le tout agrment de petits documentaires stupides pleins de bruits  la onc !, genre l'apparition d'un panneau est systmatiquement accompagne d'un _zvoufff_, ou d'un _fuittt_, ou encore d'un _bliiing !_ quand il est question de pognon.
> C'est d'une dbilit ces trucs (qui se rpandent  toute allure partout sur les autres chanes, c'est une catastrophe sonore !) Quand je pense que les ingnieurs se sont dcarcasss pendant des dizaines d'annes  faire en sorte d'enlever tous les bruits parasites des missions, voil maintenant qu'on les rajoute volontairement, tout a parce que les inventeurs de ces consoles pour gnrer des docus offrent cette possibilit...
> Mais on voit bien que c'est artificiel, et vraiment insupportable, le problme c'est que ceux qui fabriquent ces docus ne les regardent/subissent pas...


Certes. Moi j'aime beaucoup et je suis fan de Mauduit, mais je peux comprendre que tu n'apprcies pas.

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai encore confiance au journal Le Monde, au Canard Enchan, au Huffington Post, aux enqutes d'investigations,  France Info et France 2, mais c'est tout. MediaPart est de confiance aussi, mais trop gauchiste pour moi (j'ai t abonn). Je regarde aussi les discours et dbats affligeants et soporifiques des politiques, notamment  l'Assemble nationale. Aprs, c'est mon cerveau qui agit.


L'Immonde ? Le torchon ultra-bobo, ultra-libral et ultra-atlantiste de Arianna Huffington ? La Pravda tatiste des radios et tlvisions aux ordres de l'excutif ? Tu es srieux ?  ::ptdr:: 




> Ca avance  petits pas, mais la population est  bout de nerfs.
> Mais je prfre a qu'couter une droite qui souhaiterait bafouer la Dclaration de l'Homme et du Citoyen au nom de la situation exceptionnelle. Mme le FN a dit que c'tait des conneries, c'est dire...


Et qu'est-ce que la gauchiasse fait depuis la promulgation de l'tat d'urgence  ton avis ? Et encore avant, l'empilement des lois "d'exception", fichant encore un peu plus l'ensemble de la population ? Tiens, exactement dans la continuit de ce qu'a fait la drate depuis 2002. 

Tu es vraiment le seul  t'obstiner  voir de micro diffrences entre la drate et la gche.

----------


## Jipt

> fixed again ! .


Thx !




> Certes. Moi j'aime beaucoup et je suis fan de Mauduit, mais je peux comprendre que tu n'apprcies pas.


Non non non, tu m'as mal compris (et d'ailleurs j'aime bien Mauduit et son compre, toujours  nous dgotter des trucs pas piqus des vers, les Tic & Tac  ::ptdr:: ), ce que je ne supporte pas c'est ces bruits censs accompagner (pour quoi foutre ? Peur du silence ?) des animations graphiques qui seraient aussi bien sans a : _la perfection ce n'est pas quand il n'y a plus rien  rajouter, c'est quand il n'y a plus rien  enlever_, disait Saint-Ex'.

----------


## Invit

> Certes. Moi j'aime beaucoup et je suis fan de Mauduit, mais je peux comprendre que tu n'apprcies pas.


Je ne connais pas cette mission, mais parle-t-on bien du clbre M le Mauduit du Mangin Palace ? Si c'est le cas je m'en vais rebrancher mon dcodeur pour voir.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je ne connais pas cette mission, mais parle-t-on bien du clbre M le Mauduit du Mangin Palace ? Si c'est le cas je m'en vais rebrancher mon dcodeur pour voir.


Oui. Il a galement une mission le dimanche dont j'ai oubli le nom.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne connais pas cette mission, mais parle-t-on bien du clbre M le Mauduit du Mangin Palace ? Si c'est le cas je m'en vais rebrancher mon dcodeur pour voir.


Tu as le temps, en ce moment c'est les vacances il n'est pas l (ni son acolyte). Et ils passaient compltement  la fin du "28 minutes", donc vers 20 h 40-45, par l...

----------


## Invit

> Tu as le temps, en ce moment c'est les vacances il n'est pas l (ni son acolyte). Et ils passaient compltement  la fin du "28 minutes", donc vers 20 h 40-45, par l...


J'arrive toujours aprs la bataille. Tant pis, mon dcodeur devra rester en vacances jusque l. Si Collin est de la partie aussi, c'est duo gagnant, j'ai hte de voir a !  ::mrgreen:: 
Que de bons moments avec ceux-l sur France Inter,  l'poque o France Inter tait une radio  peu prs libre. Je suis contente qu'ils soient revenus.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Quand je pense que les ingnieurs se sont dcarcasss pendant des dizaines d'annes  faire en sorte d'enlever tous les bruits parasites des missions, voil maintenant qu'on les rajoute volontairement, tout a parce que les inventeurs de ces consoles pour gnrer des docus offrent cette possibilit...
> Mais on voit bien que c'est artificiel, et vraiment insupportable, le problme c'est que ceux qui fabriquent ces docus ne les regardent/subissent pas...


+1, c'est comme les rires artificiels dans certaines missions/sries qui sont senss faire rire les spectateurs au moment ou c'est sens tre drle. Vive le thtre en direct o les spectateurs rient spontanment quand il y a quelque chose de marrant. Ajouter des rires enregistrs dans des sries, c'est prendre les gens pour des c.ns.

----------


## Neckara

> +1, c'est comme les rires artificiels dans certaines missions/sries qui sont senss faire rire les spectateurs au moment ou c'est sens tre drle. Vive le thtre en direct o les spectateurs rient spontanment quand il y a quelque chose de marrant. Ajouter des rires enregistrs dans des sries, c'est prendre les gens pour des c.ns.


Je comprends votre douleur, je *dteste* ces rires pr-enregistrs. D'autant plus qu'on les entends gnralement toutes les 5 secondes.  ::aie:: 
Le sketch est d'ailleurs souvent tellement drle qu'il faut en informer les spectateurs...

----------


## macslan

> Je comprends votre douleur, je *dteste* ces rires pr-enregistrs. D'autant plus qu'on les entends gnralement toutes les 5 secondes. 
> Le sketch est d'ailleurs souvent tellement drle qu'il faut en informer les spectateurs...


Mouais aprs t'en a certain qui pense que les rires sont prenregistrs parce qu'ils n'aiment pas et que ce n'est pas le cas et c'est juste que eux n'aiment pas

----------


## LSMetag

> L'Immonde ? Le torchon ultra-bobo, ultra-libral et ultra-atlantiste de Arianna Huffington ? La Pravda tatiste des radios et tlvisions aux ordres de l'excutif ? Tu es srieux ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Et qu'est-ce que la gauchiasse fait depuis la promulgation de l'tat d'urgence  ton avis ? Et encore avant, l'empilement des lois "d'exception", fichant encore un peu plus l'ensemble de la population ? Tiens, exactement dans la continuit de ce qu'a fait la drate depuis 2002. 
> 
> Tu es vraiment le seul  t'obstiner  voir de micro diffrences entre la drate et la gche.


Houl je vois o tu veux en venir. C'est clair qu'on ne pourra pas s'entendre si tes sources sont "Dreuz", "F De Souche" ou "Valeurs Actuelles". Ou mme "Mediapart", trop gauchiste pour moi.

Et bien oui, je m'obstine et j'en suis parfaitement convaincu. 

Evidemment si tous les mdias qui annoncent parfois des bonnes nouvelles ou disent du bien d'Hollande sont considrs comme complotistes... Peut-tre que les interview de politiques/conomistes sont des montages tirs d'images de ces 10 dernires annes ou faites par le MEDEF, et que le son aurait t doubl pour effacer les conneries dites par nos dirigeants ?

Quand a ne dit pas ce qu'on veut entendre, c'est du complot, du vendu, et j'en passe...

----------


## Neckara

> Mouais aprs t'en a certain qui pense que les rires sont prenregistrs parce qu'ils n'aiment pas et que ce n'est pas le cas et c'est juste que eux n'aiment pas


Pr-enregistr ou forc avec un petit panneau lumineux lors de l'enregistrement... c'est du pareil ou mme pour moi.

Il y a des passages drles o on rigole tout de mme... mais quand c'est toutes les 5 secondes  entendre des rires forcs, a commence  devenir lourd.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Mouais aprs t'en a certain qui pense que les rires sont prenregistrs parce qu'ils n'aiment pas et que ce n'est pas le cas et c'est juste que eux n'aiment pas


Les rires pr-enregistrs se reconnaissent du premier coup :
- Dmarrage brutal
- Arrt brutal
- Toujours la mme intensit de rire
- Etc...

Il suffit du reprendre un enregistrement de "Au Thtre ce soir" en direct au thtre Marigny pour constater la diffrence entre des vrais rires et des rires ajouts artificiellement.

PS. En plus, dans les sries amricaines, les rires arrivent quand c'est, normalement, drle en anglais.  En version franaise, les gag dans le texte n'arrivent pas obligatoirement au mme moment.

----------


## Neckara

> PS. En plus, dans les sries amricaines, les rires arrivent quand c'est, normalement, drle en anglais.  En version franaise, les gag dans le texte n'arrivent pas obligatoirement au mme moment.


Aaaah ! Je me coucherais moins con ce soir.

Il a des fois o on entend les rires sans mme savoir pourquoi c'est drle, c'tait donc pour a.

----------


## Christophe P.

> Oui c'est cela des bloques de plusieurs tonne positionner les uns sur les autres  plus de 1000 mtres d'altitude sans jours entre eux comme s'il avait t coup au laser .....
> Oui c'est vrai ce sont des esclaves qui ont fais ca avec des rondins de bois des et des pioches et tous a ...


Les Incas utilisaient une technique trs simple ne ncessitant pas de laser. Ils utilisaient les failles naturelles des pierres (dues au gel,  une chute, etc.) ou les provoquaient (avec du feu par exemple) afin d'avoir des pierres bien ajustes (ils n'avaient plus qu'a procder  quelques ajustements). D'ailleurs, les pierres ne se touchent plus  l'intrieur du mur, il y a du remblai, alors qu'avec un laser elles seraient jointes tout du long.
Machu Pichu a t choisi comme site de construction principalement parce qu'il y avait de l'eau (pour les cultures en terrasse) et des tas de pierres pour les constructions (il en reste encore d'ailleurs car les envahisseurs espagnols sont arrivs avant que les Incas n'aient fini de tout construire).
Dplacer des blocs de pierre de plusieurs tonnes n'est pas insurmontable, il faut juste de la main d'oeuvre, du temps et un minimum de technique ; et les Incas possdaient tout a. De nombreuses cultures l'ont fait.

Mais on est bien loin de la loi travail avec tout a.

----------


## Grogro

> Houl je vois o tu veux en venir. C'est clair qu'on ne pourra pas s'entendre si tes sources sont "Dreuz", "F De Souche" ou "Valeurs Actuelles". Ou mme "Mediapart", trop gauchiste pour moi.
> 
> Et bien oui, je m'obstine et j'en suis parfaitement convaincu.


On sent que tu aimes la pravda et la pense unique toi. A dfendre la loi El Khonnerie avec une navet aussi dsarmante, on s'en doutait. Je ne parlerai pas de mauvaise foi toutefois, car je vois bien que tu es sincre. Enfin il faut de tout pour faire un monde. Sans conformisme, point d'anti-conformisme aprs tout.

Mes sources c'est pas difficile. Des journalistes qui ont un parti pris assum mais qui n'ont pas oubli le travail de journalisme et qui ne se contentent pas de paraphraser des dpches AFP quand ils ne se livrent pas aux bidonnages les plus grossiers. Marianne (depuis que Szafran a dcarr), le canard enchain, le monde diplo pour la presse de "gauche" (au sens trs large). Des canards qui sont au moins conscients de leurs biais et qui s'efforcent de maintenir une ligne. Ligne  laquelle je n'adhre bien entendu jamais  100%, ou ne serait-ce  70%. A droite, le Figaro, certainement pas pour son traitement de l'actualit franaise, mais pour ses pages internationales de qualit. Mediapart souvent trop bobo pour moi, mais toujours utile malgr ma dtestation viscrale du moustachu. Bcp de blogs co y compris des libraux. Le temps chez les suisses, la presse francophone orientale et africaine (eux au moins savent encore crire franais). Chez les anglo-saxons le NY Times, The Atlantic, Foreign Policy, The Economist j'en passe et des meilleures. Des rfrences d'un tout autre niveau que 95% des torches culs franchouillards.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Mais on est bien loin de la loi travail avec tout a.


Ben si, a a un rapport, il faudrait savoir si on payait des heures sup aux ouvriers Incas, si ils avaient des primes de risques, si ils avaient droit  la scu etc...  ::mouarf::

----------


## LSMetag

> ...


J'avais oubli Mariane dans mes source 😌 
Tes sources sont majoritairement suisse et Anglo-Saxons. C'est pratiquement tout hors Europe avec des modles diffrents.

Les partis-pris je n'aime pas. Comme pour le Figaro. Par dogmatisme les vritables dbats sont masqus par des postures minables, dignes de mauvaises pices de thtre.

Le Monde, le JDD ou Mediapart, voire Cash Investigation, c'est souvent eux qui sortent les affaires et documents compromettants sur nos Elites. En Suisse le scandale UBS-HSBC a-t-il t rendu public et condamn comme ailleurs ? Le programme Prism de la NSA et du GCHQ a-t-il eu les mmes chos que chez nous ? Je sais que le GCHQ descendait dans les rdactions pour faire dtruire des documents.

Les US et la Suisse (ou le Royaume Uni) pour parler de France et d'Europe, ca me fait un peu rire.

Crois-moi je n'aurais pas les dbats et opinions que j'ai maintenant si je me fiais aveuglement a l'AFP ! Les medias ne dfendent pas vraiment la politique de Hollande. Taper sur Hollande c'est comme pour Sarkozy. Ca fait vendre. 😅

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Crois-moi je n'aurais pas les dbats et opinions que j'ai maintenant si je me fiais aveuglement a l'AFP ! Les medias ne dfendent pas vraiment la politique de Hollande. Taper sur Hollande c'est comme pour Sarkozy. Ca fait vendre.


Assez d'accord l dessus, la presse, ce sont avant tout des grands groupes, et souvent des groupes ayant d'autres intrts que la presse. Et pour les actionnaires de ces groupes, un seul critre : Vendre. Aprs, ce qu'on dit dans les mdias, ils s'en foutent royalement tant qu'il empochent des dividendes.

----------


## Mat.M

> (il en reste encore d'ailleurs car les envahisseurs espagnols sont arrivs avant que les Incas n'aient fini de tout construire).


oui mais les conquistadores espagnols ont toujours ignor l'existence du Machu Pichu.
Le site a t redcouvert par Hiram Bingham au dbut du 19ime sicle.
La seule possibilit d'aller ou de venir de Cusco c'est de suivre les rives de l'Urubamba,  l'poque.
Donc les conquistadores espagnols ont certainem
ent d progesser en-dessous en direction des basses terres de l'Amazonie.
Mais je doute qu'ils se soient aventurs au-del.
Le film "Aguire ou la Colre des dieux" de Werner Herzog ( dont la toute premire scne se droule dans le creux au pied du Huayna Pichu ) le montre trs bien : les colistiers du hros principal( incarn par Klaus Kinski) finissent par tous mourir de maladie..

A noter que mme en 2016 , Aguascalientes la localit qui est en dessous n'est accessible exclusivement par train.
Le seul morceau de route ne permet que de monter au site archologique.
Ensuite pour ce qui est de l'eau sur le site je ne vois pas d'o elle peut provenir  part peut-tre de rsurgences car le site est construit sur une sorte de terrain aplani..
l'eau elle est en contrebas , elle se trouve dans le rio Urubamba.


Sinon pour en revenir  la loi Travail , un grand groupe de tlphonie a eu l'ide d'annoncer des suppressions de postes dbut aot pendant que les salaris ( et donc les reprsentants syndicaux) soient en vacances  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Sinon pour en revenir  la loi Travail, un grand groupe de tlphonie a eu l'ide d'annoncer des suppressions de postes dbut aot pendant que les salaris (et donc les reprsentants syndicaux) sont en vacances


Bah, c'est de bonne guerre, on ne peut pas le leur reprocher !

Le souci de ces (imbciles de) salaris, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas foutus de s'organiser collectivement pour tout casser intelligemment dans la bote pour que le grand groupe s'en morde les doigts.

Et quand je dis "intelligemment", a sous-entend ne pas faire brler un tas de pneus comme tous ces syndicalistes minables qui oublient compltement qu'en agissant ainsi ils scient la branche sur laquelle ils sont nous sommes tous assis.

----------


## Chauve souris

> +1, c'est comme les rires artificiels dans certaines missions/sries qui sont senss faire rire les spectateurs au moment ou c'est sens tre drle. Vive le thtre en direct o les spectateurs rient spontanment quand il y a quelque chose de marrant. Ajouter des rires enregistrs dans des sries, c'est prendre les gens pour des c.ns.


Les joies de la crtinisation tlvisuelle ! Je crois avoir dit que nous cochions, ma mre et moi, sur notre dclaration IRPP, la case "_Pas de tloche_". Mais non, c'tait impossible  concevoir une telle perversit singulire si bien que nous recevions, tous les deux, une relance pour cette "_taxe sur l'audiovisuel public_", spcialit franaise, au demeurant, car il n'y a aucun impt sur la tlvision de base et mme sur bon nombre de chanes prives, dans les pays que je connais. Ce qui entrainait une rponse fumasse de notre part.

Consolation quand il y a des bonnes sries : Columbo, Star Trek, Star Gate, Game of Thrones, etc. elles sont dites en DVD et se retrouvent donc rapidement sur les forums binaires pour la plus grande satisfaction des Frres de la Cte dont je suis.

Voulant, toutefois, assumer ma geekerie, j'ai russi  pouvoir connecter mon PC sur la tloche depuis ma Freebox. Le but du jeu tant de pouvoir le faire sans toucher  une connexion physique. J'y suis arriv et j'tais content de moi, mais, pendant ces essais, je devais me fader une mission tlocheuse particulirement stupide...

----------


## Grogro

> J'avais oubli Mariane dans mes source 😌 
> Tes sources sont majoritairement suisse et Anglo-Saxons. C'est pratiquement tout hors Europe avec des modles diffrents.
> 
> Les partis-pris je n'aime pas. Comme pour le Figaro. Par dogmatisme les vritables dbats sont masqus par des postures minables, dignes de mauvaises pices de thtre.
> 
> Le Monde, le JDD ou Mediapart, voire Cash Investigation, c'est souvent eux qui sortent les affaires et documents compromettants sur nos Elites. En Suisse le scandale UBS-HSBC a-t-il t rendu public et condamn comme ailleurs ? Le programme Prism de la NSA et du GCHQ a-t-il eu les mmes chos que chez nous ? Je sais que le GCHQ descendait dans les rdactions pour faire dtruire des documents.
> 
> Les US et la Suisse (ou le Royaume Uni) pour parler de France et d'Europe, ca me fait un peu rire.
> 
> Crois-moi je n'aurais pas les dbats et opinions que j'ai maintenant si je me fiais aveuglement a l'AFP ! Les medias ne dfendent pas vraiment la politique de Hollande. Taper sur Hollande c'est comme pour Sarkozy. Ca fait vendre. 😅


Tout mdia, toute source d'information a un parti pris. Quand celui-ci est assum et conscient, on sait o on met les pattes car la neutralit n'existe pas (celui qui prtend le contraire, qui prtend que les mdias sont indpendants, est un propagandiste). Et l on peut varier les grilles de lecture et parcourir tout le spectre politique ds lors qu'on comprend comment fonctionne le biais de slection. Ca prend du temps, personnellement je ne l'ai pas toujours, mais je ne vois pas de meilleure faon d'prouver notre propre biais de confirmation. 

L'information de base, on a la mme partout. Quand ce ne sont pas des dpches AFP, c'est du Reuters. Tout ce qu'on peut faire c'est comparer avec les agences de presse russes, pour confronter les propagandes atlantistes et russes et esprer dceler les bidonnages de part et d'autres, mais comme RT est encore moins rigoureux que l'AFP, on est pas rendus. 

Ce qui importe, ce sont les analyses de fond. Mme quand ce n'est que de la posture politicienne caricaturale, a permet au moins de prendre la temprature. videmment la plupart des tribunes du Figaro me gonflent, tout comme j'ai rgulirement envie d'emplafonner l'Immonde ou Joffrin. Par contre comme le Figaro s'adresse aussi  une clientle d'entrepreneurs tourns vers l'export, ils ont toujours eu, historiquement, un traitement en moyenne correct de l'actu internationale. Depuis peu, le Monde rattrape lgrement son retard grce  leur dition africaine. 

Mes sources sont forcment soit francophones, soit anglophones. Je regrette de ne lire ni l'allemand, ni l'espagnol. En ce qui concerne l'UE, l'intrt c'est d'avoir une vision externe. Si on veut le brouet bni oui-oui, on l'a dans les mdias locaux. Il suffit de lire Quatremerde. 

J'ai clairement une aversion contre les mdias franais depuis une dizaine d'annes, entre leur racisme anti-pauvres et leurs biais anti France permanent, le traitement du rfrendum de 2005, les annes Sarkozy, de lidoltrie jusqu'au lynchage, le traitement des crises ukrainiennes, syriennes et libyennes, j'en passe et des meilleures. Mme Marianne a clairement driv  la fin des annes Szafran. Ca s'est pas mal arrang depuis. Sarkozy comme Hollande ont t vu par la mdiacratie comme des hommes providentiels en "rupture", avant d'tre lynchs  la fin de leurs mandats. Je te parie que dans 5 ans, le nouveau chouchou des mdias, Jupp, connaitra le mme sort.

----------


## Neckara

> Tout mdia, toute source d'information a un parti pris. Quand celui-ci est assum et conscient, on sait o on met les pattes car la neutralit n'existe pas


Ce qui n'empche pas de rechercher la prise de recul, la nuance pour tenter d'atteindre au possible (sans forcment y arriver) une certaine neutralit... quitte  faire intervenir plusieurs auteurs ou plusieurs points de vues.




> racisme anti-pauvres


 ::koi:: .

----------


## Escapetiger

> racisme anti-pauvres
> 			
> 		
> 
> .


... Stigmatisation quasi-systmatique au choix (on peut mlanger aussi) :

Banlieue, cit, chmeur, "ch'ti" + tlralit, immigr, "franais de souche", beauf, footballeur (qui passe de la case "sans rien"  "riche", surtout s'il ne parle pas correctement le franais), Philippe Poutou lors de l'lection prsidentielle de 2012 ...

[Edit] "Sans-dents"

----------


## Neckara

> ... Stigmatisation quasi-systmatique au choix [...]


Mais ce n'est pas du racisme.

Pour qu'il y ai racisme, il faut qu'il y ai une notion de "race".
Pour les "banlieue", "cit", "ch'ti", "immigr", "franais de souche", d'accord.
Mais je vois mal comment on pourrait considrer les "beauf", "footballeurs" ou "chmeurs" comme une "race", de mme pour les "pauvres".

----------


## Escapetiger

> Mais ce n'est pas du racisme.
> 
> Pour qu'il y ai racisme, il faut qu'il y ai une notion de "race".


Le Petit Larousse dfinit aussi le racisme comme  une attitude d'hostilit rpte voire systmatique  l'gard d'une catgorie dtermine de personnes 
cf. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racisme

[Edit]
Juste pour le plaisir : Aim Jacquet




> Il fait partie de la dernire gnration des footballeurs travailleurs : il alterne avec son mtier d'ouvrier  l'usine et de footballeur.





> La dfiance mdiatique envers Jacquet atteint son point culminant en mai 1998 lorsque, au lieu d'une liste de 22 joueurs destins  jouer la Coupe du monde, Jacquet livre une prslection de 28 joueurs (mthode qui sera imite par une large majorit des slections nationales qualifies). Pour le quotidien L'quipe, c'est le signe que Jacquet n'est pas l'homme de la situation mais juste un  brave type qui met des soupirs15.

----------


## Neckara

> Le Petit Larousse dfinit aussi le racisme comme  une attitude d'hostilit rpte voire systmatique  l'gard d'une catgorie dtermine de personnes


Larousse n'est pas non plus une rfrence dans le domaine  ::aie:: . Larousse prend beaucoup trop de liberts dans les dfinitions qu'ils donnent, comme avec "crypter" grrrr.

Il vaut mieux regarder le dictionnaire de l'acadmie franaise ou le trsor de la langue franaise.

Acadmie franaise :



> (1)**RACISME* n. m. XXe sicle. Driv de _race_.
> Ensemble  de doctrines selon lesquelles les varits de l'espce humaine appeles  races, principalement distingues les unes des autres par leur  apparence physique, seraient dotes de facults intellectuelles et  morales ingales, directement lies  leur patrimoine gntique.  Par ext. Prjug hostile, mprisant  l'gard des personnes appartenant  d'autres races,  d'autres ethnies.



Note : pour Larousse, tu peux citer son dictionnaire en ligne.

----------


## Jipt

> Il vaut mieux regarder le dictionnaire de l'acadmie franaise ou le trsor de la langue franaise.
> Acadmie franaise :
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				[snip] des personnes appartenant  d'autres races,  d'autres ethnies.


Ben,  priori l'Acadmie se fout dedans galement car, si j'ai bien compris le film, concernant les personnes [humaines, donc,  moins qu'on parle des extra-terrestres ?] il n'y a qu'une seule race.

----------


## LSMetag

Du coup j'adhre totalement a ce que dit Nekara.  Je cherche les journaux modrs, avec des auteurs de gauches et de droite qui analysent vraiment le fond des choses avec recul.

Je trouve que Le Monde est plutt pas mal pour cet exercice. Et les commentaires laissent la place au dbat.

Il n'y a pas spcialement de racisme anti pauvre. Il y a du racisme et de la xnophobie a droite concernant les immigrs, du racisme anti riche a gauche. Et des elites qui ont du mal a comprendre les pauvres sans pour autant les rejeter

----------


## macslan

> Ben,  priori l'Acadmie se fout dedans galement car, si j'ai bien compris le film, concernant les personnes [humaines, donc,  moins qu'on parle des extra-terrestres ?] il n'y a qu'une seule race.


c'est sr que si tu coupe la moiti de la phrase

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ben,  priori l'Acadmie se fout dedans galement car, si j'ai bien compris le film, concernant les personnes [humaines, donc,  moins qu'on parle des extra-terrestres ?] il n'y a qu'une seule race.


Justement, l'acadmie ne dit pas le contraire :



> Ensemble de *doctrines* selon lesquelles les varits de l'espce humaine *appeles* races ...


Elle ne dit nulle part qu'il existe plusieurs races humaines, mais qu'il existe des croyances (doctrines) affirmant qu'il existe plusieurs races. Au contraire, je trouve leur dfinition  la fois trs pertinente et assez prudente pour ne heurter personne.

----------


## Darkzinus

De manire gnrale je n'ai jamais compris le concept de race humaine. L'homme est une espce. Le chien est une espce et il y a des races, pour l'homme on pourrait ventuellement des "types". Mais avec le mtissage on est loin de la notion de "race"  moins d'un peuple ayant toujours volu isol des autres et gard des caractristiques propres.

----------


## Neckara

> Ben,  priori l'Acadmie se fout dedans galement car, si j'ai bien compris le film, concernant les personnes [humaines, donc,  moins qu'on parle des extra-terrestres ?] il n'y a qu'une seule race.


La classification en race n'est qu'une vue de l'esprit, cela reste trs arbitraire. Qu'on parle de "race" au lieu de "population phnotypique", cela revient un peu au mme.

Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il n'y a aucune "vrit", mais une "convention".
De mme qu'il n'y a pas de frontire prcise et distinct entre les espces.


Race (acadmie franaise) :



> *II.* En parlant des tres humains.  *1.* Ligne, ensemble des ascendants et descendants d'une mme personne, d'une mme famille. _La  race d'Abraham, de David. Il vient d'une race illustre, d'une race  ancienne. tre de race noble, de race royale. Une race teinte._ Spcialt. HIST. Chacune des diffrentes familles royales qui ont tour  tour occup le trne de France. _La premire race,_ les Mrovingiens. _La deuxime race, la troisime race,_ les Carolingiens, les Captiens.  Loc. adj. Pj. _Fin de race,_ se  dit d'une personne qui, dans ses manires ou son apparence, donne une  impression d'affaiblissement des caractres hrditaires.  Litt. Pour dsigner un ensemble de personnes descendant d'une mme origine. _La race humaine, la race mortelle,_ les hommes. _Les races futures, les races  venir._  Par anal. Catgorie particulire d'individus apparents par des qualits, des inclinations, des habitudes communes. _Il est de la race des grands conqurants, de la race des seigneurs_. Souvent en mauvaise part. _La race des pdants est insupportable._ CRITURE SAINTE. _Race de vipres,_ expression par laquelle le Christ dsigne les pharisiens dans l'vangile de saint Matthieu.  *2.* Chacun  des grands groupes entre lesquels on rpartit superficiellement  l'espce humaine d'aprs les caractres physiques distinctifs qui se  sont maintenus ou sont apparus chez les uns et les autres, du fait de  leur isolement gographique pendant des priodes prolonges. _Un homme de race noire, de race blanche, de race jaune. Le mlange, le mtissage des races_.  S'emploie, abusivement, dans le sens d'_Ethnie._  Titres clbres : _Essai sur l'ingalit des races humaines_, d'Arthur de Gobineau (1853) ; _Race et histoire_, de Claude Lvi-Strauss (1952).

----------


## macslan

> De manire gnrale je n'ai jamais compris le concept de race humaine. L'homme est une espce. Le chien est une espce et il y a des races, pour l'homme on pourrait ventuellement des "types". Mais avec le mtissage on est loin de la notion de "race"  moins d'un peuple ayant toujours volu isol des autres et gard des caractristiques propres.


Ben le singe est l'espce et la race l'humain (en voyant certains politicien c'est assez le cas)

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ben le singe est l'espce et la race l'humain (en voyant certains politicien c'est assez le cas)


Euh tu mlanges un peu tout l ... Les singes sont un genre a n'est pas du tout une espce ...
Niveau classification tu as :
Rgne (par exemple animal)
Ordre (par exemple primate)
Famille (par exemple Hominids)
Genre (par exemple Singe)
Espce (par exemple Chimpanz)
Au sein d'une espce au parle de races (cres par l'homme par slection).

----------


## Chauve souris

> Mais ce n'est pas du racisme.
> 
> Pour qu'il y ai racisme, il faut qu'il y ai une notion de "race".
> Pour les "banlieue", "cit", "ch'ti", "immigr", "franais de souche", d'accord.
> Mais je vois mal comment on pourrait considrer les "beauf", "footballeurs" ou "chmeurs" comme une "race", de mme pour les "pauvres".


Tiens ! Pour une fois on est d'accord ! Il est vrai que c'est tout et n'importe quoi dans les mots valises  la mode de la novlangue. Par exemple "_l'islamophobie_" considre comme un "_racisme_". Dj je n'aime pas le suffixe "_phobie_" employ hors de son contexte psychologique (et mme psychopathologique) car il n'y a rien de sociologique dans une phobie. Ne pas aimer une/des religion(s) n'a rien de phobique, l'analyse sous-tendue est bien sociologique mme si le fondement d'icelles est psychopathologique (le surmoi faisant retour par l'extrieur). Et c'est l o il faut faire la distinction entre le "_disme_", disposition mentale ncessitant d'avoir un dieu et la religion qui, elle, est sociologique et a toujours un but politique.

C'est comme le "_racisme anti-arabes_". Manque de pot ils sont de la mme race que nous. Et, effectivement, on atteint le ridicule smantique quand on applique ce vocable  de simples catgories humaines, sociologiques de surcrot. "_Ce n'est pas que je n'aime pas les pauvres, ce que je n'aime pas c'est leur odeur_". Est-ce du racisme, de la phobie ou juste... de l'humour.

Du coup ce mot tabou interdit sous peine de se collecter un point Godwin de parler des vraies races avec leurs spcificits tant psychologiques que physiologiques/biochimiques. Encore que sur le premier point il est souvent difficile de distinguer l'inn de l'acquis. Mais je crois ne pas me gourer en reconnaissant un don pour les langues universellement rencontr chez les peuples d'Afrique occidentale qui sont d'ethnies et d'influence coloniales diverses.

Autre mot valise employ  toute les sauce : la "_pdophillie_". Si l'on dcompose on a "_pdo_" qui dfinit la catgorie enfant situ avant la pubert (donc moins de 12-13 ans) et "_philie_" qui signifie aimer sans qu'il y ait une connotation sexuelle, auquel cas ce serait une "_rastie_". Par exemple il me semble que les gendarmes des brigades "_cynophiles_" ne sodomisent pas leurs chiens. Et puis parler de "_philie_" dans le cas d'un viol ou d'un meurtre, est compltement contradictoire avec le sens du mot. Parle-t-on d'htrophilie dans le cas d'un viol "_ordinaire_" dirais-je d'une femme par un homme. Autre dvoyage smantique : le terme pdo qui, comme je l'ai indiqu, a une signification prcise, biologique, et n'est pas applicable  un mineur lgal de 17 ans.

Le philosophe que j'essaie d'tre doit tre rigoureux sur les mots car ils sont l'essence mme de la philosophie qui peut se rsumer  : les mots que nous employons sont ils bien la reprsentation, la description du rel, mme si nous savons depuis Alfred Korzybski, fondateur de la smantique gnrale, que "_la carte n'est pas le territoire_".

a y est, je vais me faire tirer mes longues oreilles d'ne pour avoir dvi de la fameuse "_loi travail_" objet de ce forum. Pour y revenir et rester dans l'tymologie, le "_travail_" est un supplice, une souffrance (le "_travail_" de la parturiente), la question est donc : voulons-nous nous affranchir du "_chagrin_" (expression populaire pour dsigner le travail) d'autant que nous disposons de technologies pour cela ?

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Il est vrai que c'est tout et n'importe quoi dans les mots valises  la mode de la novlangue. Par exemple "_l'islamophobie_" considre comme un "_racisme_".[...]


Hey, tu vas rire, l'autre jour dans le poste y avait un mec qui causait et, dans le bandeau sous sa trombine y avait son prnom, son nom et sa qualit... islamologue !
Le mec qui tudie l'islam s'appelle aujourd'hui un islamologue ! Mais je n'ai jamais entendu parler de judaologue (on dirait de l'aoli,  ::mouarf:: ), et pas plus de christianologue.

On marche sur la tte, quoi.

----------


## macslan

> Hey, tu vas rire, l'autre jour dans le poste y avait un mec qui causait et, dans le bandeau sous sa trombine y avait son prnom, son nom et sa qualit... islamologue !
> Le mec qui tudie l'islam s'appelle aujourd'hui un islamologue ! Mais je n'ai jamais entendu parler de judaologue (on dirait de l'aoli, ), et pas plus de christianologue.
> 
> On marche sur la tte, quoi.


Non c'est juste un nologisme

----------


## Chauve souris

> Non c'est juste un nologisme


a serait plutt "_iste_", si on veut pinailler sur les suffixes, pour indiquer une spcialisation. Je fus, dans ma jeunesse, affili  la socit des coloptristes, sous branche des entomologistes. le suffixe "_logue_" signifie plutt porteur d'un savoir mais les suffixes en question sont souvent confondus car le spcialiste a pour vocation d'tre le savant de sa spcialit. A ce sujet lire https://www.culture-generale.fr/expr...phtalmologiste

Ce ne serait pas idiot qu'il y ait un peu plus de franais qui aient un tant soit peu tudi l'islam et tout ce qui en dpend car on ne peut combattre son ennemi qu'en le connaissant. On peut alors en dgager des perspectives mme si elles sont  craindre : http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...16-6017143.php

C'est sr que les padamalgamistes (spcialisation dans la btise d'une idologie bisounoursienne et nullement un savoir) ne peuvent rien projeter dans l'avenir, incapables qu'ils sont de comprendre le prsent. Il faut arrter avec les bons et les mauvais musulmans, c'est un clich europen. Il y a les musulmans et les infidles. De mme qu'il y a les "_dar el islam_" (terres de soumission) et les "_dar el harb_" (terres de conqutes).

Donc,  vos Coran (oui, je sais c'est trs ch**nt  lire) vous en aurez du prmch ici : http://www.politiquemagazine.fr/ne-p...oran-lisez-le/ et les plus courageux pourront tter des Haddth. Vous en aurez une bonne approche avec la confrence de Anne-Marie Delcambre, professeur  la Sorbonne et authentique islamologue, elle : https://youtu.be/WPqOmN6uOUc

Et ne me dites pas que c'est l't et que vous prfrez lire un polar ou un roman insipide de Marc Levy  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Et ne me dites pas que c'est l't et que vous prfrez lire un polar ou un roman insipide de Marc Levy


Oh, moi je relis mes vieux Boris Vian, que du bonheur : 




> [] des en pantalons avec la taille fine, fine, et des culs bien ronds en dessous, on aurait dit quon les avait fabriques en gonflant un peu et en serrant  la taille pour faire sortir la poitrine et les fesses, ctait terrible.


Martin ma tlphon _in_ Le loup-garou




> Sa robe ! ce dcollet carr, ou rond, ou en cur, ou pointu, ou en biais, ou pas de dcollet du tout si la robe commence plus bas Cette silhouette ! Tu sais, on voit trs bien si elle a quelque chose sous sa robe ou rien du tout a fait des petites lignes en relief au haut des cuisses 
> (a en fait si elle a quelque chose. Si a ne fait pas de lignes en relief, en gnral, le type de la trompette fait un couac que tu ne remarques pas, parce que tu mets a, gnreusement, sur le compte du jazz hot.)


Mfie-toi de lorchestre, _in_ Le ratichon baigneur




> Miranda revint. Elle tait vtue dun petit ruban qui retenait ses cheveux brillants sur la nuque. Aurle nota le ventre dur et plat, les seins mutins et les cuisses lgamment habilles  leur jonction dun triangle dastrakan fort bien entretenu.


Limpuissant, _in_ Le ratichon baigneur




> Par l'ouverture d'un manteau lger de laine perfrise, on entrevoyait sa robe vert tilleul de coupe trs simple. Ses jambes s'insraient troitement dans une paire de nylons fins et des souliers grbichus de cuir fauve gainaient ses pieds dlicats. Sa valise la suivait  quelques pas, porte par son petit frre ; il tait venu l'aider bnvolement, et Rochelle, pour le rcompenser, lui confiait ce travail de prcision.


L'automne  Pkin

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Loi Travail : seulement cinq articles retoqus par le Conseil constitutionnel*
*le camp Valls sen flicite, mais la lutte continue pour les syndicats*

Un peu de rebondissement au niveau de la loi Travail aprs son adoption dfinitive, mais cette fois avec beaucoup moins dengouement. Il semble en effet ne plus y avoir denjeu, aprs le 3e recours  larticle 49 alina 3 de la constitution franaise, suivi par aucune motion de censure. Toutefois, aprs ladoption dfinitive du projet de loi, le Conseil constitutionnel a t saisi par des parlementaires.

Parmi les points contests, des dputs des groupes LR (Les Rpublicains) et UDI (Union des dmocrates et indpendants) ont voqu larticle 27 sur les locaux syndicaux. Il porte sur le droit  une indemnit spcifique si une collectivit territoriale retire des locaux  un syndicat qui en bnficiait depuis plus de cinq ans, sans lui proposer d'alternative. Les dputs LR et UDI estiment galement que lun des articles de la loi relative au travail,  la modernisation du dialogue social et  la scurisation des parcours professionnels  porte atteinte aux principes d'entreprendre  pour les franchiss. Larticle en question (article 64) institue la mise en place, par accord, dune instance de dialogue social place auprs du franchiseur, dans les rseaux de franchise de plus de 300 salaris.

Aprs le passage de la loi Travail en examen au Conseil constitutionnel, les membres du Conseil ont censur ces deux articles sur le fond. Trois autres articles ont galement t censurs, mais sur la forme. Ils  portent sur les ressources du Fonds paritaire de scurisation des parcours professionnels (FPSPP), sur des modalits de la couverture complmentaire sant, et sur la possibilit pour les entreprises de moins de 50 salaris de dduire de leurs rsultats imposables une somme correspondant aux indemnits susceptibles d'tre ultrieurement dues  leurs salaris pour licenciement sans cause relle et srieuse.  Pour ces articles, le Conseil constitutionnel conclut quils sont soit sans lien avec le texte initial et/ou quil sagit damendements  des articles dj approuvs conformes par les deux Chambres.

En rsum, seules cinq mesures secondaires ont t rejetes. Le Conseil constitutionnel ne sest pas non plus prononc sur les points essentiels et les plus critiqus tels que la primaut de laccord dentreprise sur laccord de branche en matire de dure du travail. Et pour le camp Valls, qui ne dit rien consent. 

La ministre du Travail, Myriam El Khomri, sest en effet rjouie que  seul un nombre marginal de dispositions, cinq sur un total de 123 articles  aient t retoques. De son ct, Manuels Valls sest flicit de la dcision du Conseil constitutionnel qui, selon lui,  valide  les points les plus critiqus par les opposants. Cela autorise donc  lentre en vigueur de ce texte qui vise  donner plus de place au dialogue social dans notre droit du travail , ajoute le Premier ministre.

Le gouvernement prpare donc dj la publication de dcrets pour lapplication des dispositions prvues par la loi Travail. Dans la foule, Myriam El Khomri a annonc dans un communiqu quun  grand nombre  des dcrets dapplication seraient  publis avant la fin du mois doctobre et la quasi-totalit avant la fin de lanne, afin que la loi devienne trs rapidement une ralit  pour les Franais.

De leur ct, les membres de l'intersyndicale oppose  la loi Travail (la FO, la CGT, les Solidaires) veulent continuer  mener la bataille, mme aprs que le texte a t valid par le Conseil constitutionnel. Pour ces derniers, le Conseil na pas valid la totalit du texte, en ne se prononant pas sur les points les plus critiqus tels que la primaut donne aux accords d'entreprise. Ce qui pourrait, selon eux,  faire l'objet de questions prioritaires de constitutionnalit  (QPC). La QPC permet  un individu de contester la constitutionnalit dune disposition lgislative, lorsquil estime quun texte porte atteinte aux droits et liberts que la Constitution garantit.  Le texte n'est pas valid dans sa globalit et ouvre ainsi la porte  une grande inscurit juridique par le nombre de QPC qui vont pouvoir tre dposes , a promis la FO.





> *Mise  jour le 09 /08 /2016 :* 
> 
> Aprs son adoption dfinitive la 21 juillet et sa validation par le Conseil constitutionnel la semaine dernire, la loi Travail a t promulgue par le prsident Franois Hollande et publie au Journal Officiel ce mardi 09 aot. Si les syndicats ont dcid de poursuivre la bataille,  ltat actuel des choses, il ne reste plus que les dcrets dapplication dont la quasi-totalit devrait tre publie avant la fin de lanne.
> 
>  Texte publi au Journal Officiel


Sources : Le monde, Le Parisien

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La loi Travail est dfinitivement adopte tant donn qu'aucune motion de censure n'a t dpose, mais le Conseil constitutionnel a t saisi

----------


## LSMetag

Ce que j'en pense, c'est qu'on est dans le jusqu'au boutisme. Combien de fois on peut saisir le Conseil Constitutionnel pour le mme texte, sachant que ce n'est pas un tribunal dont le jury change  chaque fois ?
Ca me fait penser  ceux qui demandent des autopsies  outrance parce que les conclusions au bout de 2 ou 3 ne leur conviennent pas.

Les salaris d'Air France rclament justement, le renouvellement de leur accord d'entreprise qui leur offre des avantages. Dire que l'accord d'entreprise induit l'esclavage, voila... On marche sur la tte.

Enfin, si l'inter-syndicale veut continuer  se saborder elle-mme, grand bien lui fasse... Elle a fait un gros paris. Si elle sortait gagnante, la CGT pouvait asseoir son autorit, sa trsorerie et garder son statut de syndicat majoritaire. Elle a perdu, et finalement son refus du dialogue a juste pourri un mouvement qui pouvait aider  l'quilibre de ce texte.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Si elle sortait gagnante, la CGT pouvait asseoir son autorit, sa trsorerie et garder son statut de syndicat majoritaire. Elle a perdu, et finalement son refus du dialogue a juste pourri un mouvement qui pouvait aider  l'quilibre de ce texte.


Elle n'a pas perdu tout court, elle a perdu par tricherie de son adversaire qui a sorti une arme truque de sa manche, cette ignominie de 49.3. Et contre ce truc-l, qu'est-ce que tu veux/peux faire ?
 part foutre la pays  feu et  sang, je vois pas trop. Et je vois encore moins  la veille des vacances avec des militants en grve depuis presqu'un mois pour certains (de mmoire) ; et maintenant, malgr l'absence de mdailles y a plus que les JO qui comptent...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

La plus grande victoire de la CGT sera la dfaite de la gauche en 2017. Ensuite, la Droite aura tout le loisir de refaire une loi travail trs largement durcie et la CGT n'aura certainement pas son mot  dire. Pire, ils n'auront pas besoin du 49.3 pour voter cette loi.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce que j'en pense, c'est qu'on est dans le jusqu'au boutisme. Combien de fois on peut saisir le Conseil Constitutionnel pour le mme texte, sachant que ce n'est pas un tribunal dont le jury change  chaque fois ?


Le CC sera saisi une seule fois pour chaque article. Ne sois pas de mauvaise foi stp.




> Ca me fait penser  ceux qui demandent des autopsies  outrance parce que les conclusions au bout de 2 ou 3 ne leur conviennent pas.


Si tu penses  Adama Traor, il semblerait que la famille ait bien fait de demander une deuxime autopsie. Bizarrement, toute traces "d'infection" a disparu (par contre l'asphyxie est reste).

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par LSMetag
> 
> Ca me fait penser  ceux qui demandent des autopsies  outrance parce que les conclusions au bout de 2 ou 3 ne leur conviennent pas.
> 
> 
> Si tu penses  Adama Traor, il semblerait que la famille *ait bien fait* de demander une deuxime autopsie. Bizarrement, toute trace "d'infection" a disparu (par contre l'asphyxie est reste).


Comment a, "ait bien fait" ?

('tention, je vais me faire l'avocat du diable)
Mais c'est du grand n'importe quoi, et en plus a va faire manire de jurisprudence, et il va falloir,  partir de maintenant, demander *systmatiquement* une autre (ou deux autres ? Ou trois autres ? Ou plus ?) autopsie(s) ? Ce qui, au passage, ouvrira la possibilit aux acteurs de la premire de la bcler, puisqu'il y en aura d'autre(s) ensuite pour rtablir la vrit, si tant est qu'elle existe...
Vraiment pas simple de vivre au XXIe sicle, je trouve.

----------


## LSMetag

> Elle n'a pas perdu tout court, elle a perdu par tricherie de son adversaire qui a sorti une arme truque de sa manche, cette ignominie de 49.3. Et contre ce truc-l, qu'est-ce que tu veux/peux faire ?
>  part foutre la pays  feu et  sang, je vois pas trop. Et je vois encore moins  la veille des vacances avec des militants en grve depuis presqu'un mois pour certains (de mmoire) ; et maintenant, malgr l'absence de mdailles y a plus que les JO qui comptent...


Dsol, mais le 49-3 fait partie de la constitution. Il est l lorsqu'il n'y a pas de majorit pour faire voter certains textes pouvant se rvler importants. Si le 49-3 a t dgain, c'est que contrairement  la CFDT (voire FO), la CGT a demand le "retrait" sans conditions et n'a essay de "ngocier" qu'une fois le premier 49-3 appliqu. Vouloir effacer le coeur du texte, revient  demander le retrait de la loi.
Certains dputs opposs ont dpos des amendements qui auraient pu tre examins. Mais beaucoup d'autres, malgr n'importe quelle modification hors article 2, n'auraient rien voulu entendre. Et c'est pour cel que le 49-3 est arriv.

Cet article est l, entre autres, pour viter toute paralysie, surtout dans les moments graves. S'il est estim que le gouvernement est corrompu ou dictatorial (ou je ne sais quoi), il peut tre ject via une motion de censure. Ce n'est pas arriv donc apparemment ce gouvernement n'est pas si indigne. Le Conseil Constitutionnel peut aussi tre saisi ensuite.

Le gouvernement considre cette loi comme ncessaire, et n'a surtout rien  y gagner. Il se trompe peut-tre mais il n'y a ni tricherie ni volont de nuire ou d'abuser de sa position. C'est pour l'intrt gnral, mme si je n'exclut pas qu'il peut se tromper.

----------


## LSMetag

> Le CC sera saisi une seule fois pour chaque article. Ne sois pas de mauvaise foi stp.


Il a dj t saisi pour l'intgralit du texte et a retoqu 5 articles. Donc si je comprends bien, il sera saisi 123 fois, pour les 123 articles ?




> Si tu penses  Adama Traor, il semblerait que la famille ait bien fait de demander une deuxime autopsie. Bizarrement, toute traces "d'infection" a disparu (par contre l'asphyxie est reste).


Et les traces "d'infections" ont-elles t constates avant par une personne comptente ?

----------


## Neckara

> Mais c'est du grand n'importe quoi, et en plus a va faire manire de jurisprudence, et il va falloir,  partir de maintenant, demander *systmatiquement* une autre (ou deux autres ? Ou trois autres ? Ou plus ?) autopsie(s) ?


Je pense qu'il est important de pouvoir contester, que ce soit une dcision de justice, une autopsie, une estimation (e.g. estimation des biens par une assurance, etc.).

Une erreur peut se produire, les chances ne sont pas nulles, la technologie peut voluer entre les deux autopsies, certains mdecins lgistes peuvent aussi avoir des spcialits, etc.




> Ce qui, au passage, ouvrira la possibilit aux acteurs de la premire de la bcler, puisqu'il y en aura d'autre(s) ensuite pour rtablir la vrit, si tant est qu'elle existe...


Je ne suis pas d'accord dans le sens o des erreurs  rptitions pourraient entraner des sanctions ou enqutes (?).

----------


## ManusDei

> Comment a, "ait bien fait" ?
> 
> ('tention, je vais me faire l'avocat du diable)
> Mais c'est du grand n'importe quoi, et en plus a va faire manire de jurisprudence, et il va falloir,  partir de maintenant, demander *systmatiquement* une autre (ou deux autres ? Ou trois autres ? Ou plus ?) autopsie(s) ? Ce qui, au passage, ouvrira la possibilit aux acteurs de la premire de la bcler, puisqu'il y en aura d'autre(s) ensuite pour rtablir la vrit, si tant est qu'elle existe...
> Vraiment pas simple de vivre au XXIe sicle, je trouve.


J'ai cru  une faute de conjugaison au dbut.
Il me semble que la question pouvait largement se poser. Tu as un adulte de 24 ans en bonne sant apparente, qui dcde dans un camion de la police d'une infection foudroyante. Je trouve a foireux comme explication, et demander une deuxime autopsie est tout  fait justifi. Comme le dit Neckara de manire gnrale il est sain de pouvoir contester une dcision de justice, un rapport de police ou tout document officiel si on a un doute.




> Il a dj t saisi pour l'intgralit du texte et a retoqu 5 articles. Donc si je comprends bien, il sera saisi 123 fois, pour les 123 articles ?


Non. Le CC a bien prcis ne pas avoir regard l'intgralit du texte, et que les autres articles pourront "faire l'objet de questions prioritaires de constitutionnalit".
http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...70_823448.html
http://www.liberation.fr/france/2016...-texte_1470342
http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/loi-t...s-1022864.html
http://www.marianne.net/loi-travail-...100244796.html

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Dsol, mais le 49-3 fait partie de la constitution. Il est l lorsqu'il n'y a pas de majorit pour faire voter certains textes pouvant se rvler importants. Si le 49-3 a t dgain, c'est que contrairement  la CFDT (voire FO), la CGT a demand le "retrait" sans conditions et n'a essay de "ngocier" qu'une fois le premier 49-3 appliqu...


Merci de rtablir la ralit et la chronologie des faits. La CGT, depuis le dbut du septennat est dans l'opposition et se retrouve concrtement un alli fidle de la droite la plus dure. Celle qui va venir en 2017. En fait, c'est calcul, car ils auront enfin matire  rameuter les troupes ... sauf qu'il sera peut-tre trop tard pour ce groupuscule syndicaliste. 

Suivez la CGT => Disparition  court terme des syndicats suicidaires. La CGT ne ngocie JAMAIS, elle est *CONTRE*

----------


## LSMetag

> Non. Le CC a bien prcis ne pas avoir regard l'intgralit du texte, et que les autres articles pourront "faire l'objet de questions prioritaires de constitutionnalit".
> http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...70_823448.html
> http://www.liberation.fr/france/2016...-texte_1470342
> http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/loi-t...s-1022864.html
> http://www.marianne.net/loi-travail-...100244796.html


Tu as raison. J'avais oubli qu'il ne s'est prononc que sur les points soumis par la droite.
Autant le faire passer tout entier une bonne fois pour toute.




> Merci de rtablir la ralit et la chronologie des faits. La CGT, depuis le dbut du septennat est dans l'opposition et se retrouve concrtement un alli fidle de la droite la plus dure. Celle qui va venir en 2017. En fait, c'est calcul, car ils auront enfin matire  rameuter les troupes ... sauf qu'il sera peut-tre trop tard pour ce groupuscule syndicaliste. 
> 
> Suivez la CGT => Disparition  court terme des syndicats suicidaires. La CGT ne ngocie JAMAIS, elle est CONTRE


En substance je pense un peu la mme chose, mais de faon tout de mme plus nuance. 

La "gauche de la gauche" voue une haine viscrale  la "droite de la gauche" depuis longtemps, bien plus qu' la droite. A l'image des Lninistes contre les Trotskistes. C'est une gauche, mais ce n'est pas "leur" gauche. 
La Social-Dmocratie, contrairement au communisme et au socialisme, est une gauche qui ne veut pas "casser le systme", mais le rformer, pour le rendre plus juste et social. Ils sont vus comme des tratres par les plus radicaux. La gauche et la droite ont toujours t en opposition. Normal. S'opposer  son propre camp, surtout contre une ligne politique devenue majoritaire (c'est la motion du gouvernement qui a t adopte par les militants PS), c'est finalement devenir des "marginaux". La droite est donc prfrable pour eux.

Les prcdents sociaux-dmocrates que j'ai connus ont t Michel ROCARD (populaire et visionnaire, mais dtruit par MITTERRAND et l'appareil politique), Lionel JOSPIN (qui a perdu au premier tour malgr un trs bon bilan en tant que premier ministre, faute de voix de gauche (et de droite)) et Dominique STRAUSSKHAN (qui pense un peu trop avec son phallus). 

La diffrence entre l'extrme droite et l'extrme gauche se rduit principalement  la politique d'accueil et de traitement des migrants (par les gnes).

La CGT prfre tre inflexible et jusqu'au boutiste entranant la fermeture d'une entreprise au lieu de se rsigner  un licenciement progressif d'1/3 des salaris, avec indeminits. Au lieu de a, c'est liquidation judiciaire, avec perte d'emploi de tout le monde, sans indemnits... C'est le cas "Good Year".
La CGT s'oppose. Elle ne ngocie pas. Elle n'a pas la culture du compromis ou de la concession, et a du mal  prendre de la hauteur. Il y a toujours cet esprit proltariat vs noblesse du 19me sicle.

C'est ce qui la perd. Ses actions coups de poing et contestations systmatiques agacent, et finalement font plus de mal que de bien. A l'inverse, les syndicats dits "rformistes" sont respects ct salaris mais aussi ct employeurs. Il sont donc des interlocuteurs jugs crdibles pour inflchir des positions, trouver des compromis pertinents, voire proposer des avances sociales que les patrons peuvent accepter.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Les prcdents sociaux-dmocrates que j'ai connus ont t Michel ROCARD (populaire et visionnaire, mais dtruit par MITTERRAND et l'appareil politique)...


Michel ROCARD est un des seuls hommes de gauche que j'ai vraiment compris. Pour moi, MITTERRAND n'a jamais t de gauche. il s'est retrouv l car il n'avais aucune place  droite. D'ailleurs, symptme non quivoque : Mr MITTERRAND refusait qu'on le tutoie.  En fait, sa vrai place aurait t chez les royalistes. Si il s'est retrouv chez les socialistes, c'est juste par opportunisme pour arriver au sommet de l'tat. 

Dans ces conditions, il n'est pas tonnant qu'il ait combattu ROCARD autant qu'il lui tait possible de le faire.

----------


## Neckara

> D'ailleurs, symptme non quivoque : Mr MITTERRAND refusait qu'on le tutoie.


 ::weird:: 

On peut m'expliquer en quoi le fait de vouloir se faire vouvoyer ferait qu'on ne puisse tre socialiste ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

C'est juste qu'il est de coutume d'employer le tutoiement chez les socialistes comme chez les communistes, qui sont (normalement) tous des camarades de combat. Ceci vient de la rvolution franaise et tait une mthode de se diffrencier de la noblesse et du clerg pour lesquels le vouvoiement tait de rigueur.

----------


## r0d

> Michel ROCARD est un des seuls hommes de gauche que j'ai vraiment compris. Pour moi, MITTERRAND n'a jamais t de gauche. il s'est retrouv l car il n'avais aucune place  droite. D'ailleurs, symptme non quivoque : Mr MITTERRAND refusait qu'on le tutoie.  En fait, sa vrai place aurait t chez les royalistes. Si il s'est retrouv chez les socialistes, c'est juste par opportunisme pour arriver au sommet de l'tat. 
> 
> Dans ces conditions, il n'est pas tonnant qu'il ait combattu ROCARD autant qu'il lui tait possible de le faire.


Pour moi, Rocard n'a jamais rellement t de gauche non plus. Il fut un des architectes de la libralisation de l'conomie franaise  partir de 1983, et il fut l'un des premiers  parler de libral socialisme, dbut de la fin de la gauche franaise. Ce n'est pas un hasard si Macron se rfre beaucoup  Rocard: ce sont des gens de droite qui sont  gauche parce qu'ils ont besoin (consciemment ou inconsciemment) d'un verni moral.

----------


## Aeson

> tous des camarades de combat Ceci vient de la rvolution franaise


Ca viens de l'ex URSS desol...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Il fut un des architectes de la libralisation de l'conomie franaise  partir de 1983...


Moi, j'appelle a du ralisme politique. Les sociaux libraux sont aussi socialistes que les autres ... mais ils ont infiniment beaucoup plus de chance de gouverner que les autres, mais aussi le pouvoir de limiter la casse. Je rppte, ceux qui accusent la gauche au pouvoir de faire une politique de droite auront un rveil trs douloureux en 2017 quand le candidat  la candidature de droite se sentira oblig de mettre en uvre ce qu'il aura promis (surenchres comprises) de faire sur ses adversaires de la primaire.

J'ai au moins un avantage, je suis mentalement prpar.

----------


## r0d

> Moi, j'appelle a du ralisme politique.


Et moi j'appelle a foncer dans le mur. On a derrire nous prs d'un demi-sicle de politique librale applique au forceps, et malgr le fait que toutes les observations montrent clairement, tous les jours, que a ne fonctionne pas, on persiste dans l'erreur. C'est une bien trange conception du ralisme.




> ceux qui accusent la gauche au pouvoir de faire une politique de droite auront un rveil trs douloureux en 2017


On verra bien en 2017; je ne lis pas dans le marc de caf. Il s'agit donc de travailler avec des donnes que l'on possde, et non de tenter de prvoir l'avenir. Et ce qu'on peut aisment constater, c'est qu'en matire de politique intrieure, extrieure et conomique, les diffrences ontologiques entre le quinqunat Sarokzy et le quinqunat Hollande sont anecdotiques.




> quand le candidat  la candidature de droite se sentira oblig de mettre en uvre ce qu'il aura promis (surenchres comprises) de faire sur ses adversaires de la primaire.


Je cherche, mais je ne trouve pas d'exemple d'un prsident qui se soit senti oblig de mettre en uvre ce qu'il a promis.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ca viens de l'ex URSS desol...


Et c'est vrai. Le parti Communiste a pour modle l'URSS. Il a mme t un temps financ par celui-ci.

----------


## LSMetag

> Et moi j'appelle a foncer dans le mur. On a derrire nous prs d'un demi-sicle de politique librale applique au forceps, et malgr le fait que toutes les observations montrent clairement, tous les jours, que a ne fonctionne pas, on persiste dans l'erreur. C'est une bien trange conception du ralisme.


On ne lit pas les mmes observations alors (comme celles de la cours des comptes, les chiffres de l'INSEE,...). Ce n'est pas folichon mais Hollande a russi  stopper la dynamique ngative cre par la crise et les pouvoirs prcdents. Ca commence  repartir, lentement mais srement.




> On verra bien en 2017; je ne lis pas dans le marc de caf. Il s'agit donc de travailler avec des donnes que l'on possde, et non de tenter de prvoir l'avenir. Et ce qu'on peut aisment constater, c'est qu'en matire de politique intrieure, extrieure et conomique, les diffrences ontologiques entre le quinqunat Sarokzy et le quinqunat Hollande sont anecdotiques.


Moi je lis le programme politique global valid par les Rpublicains, et coute les candidats  la primaire dans leurs propositions... Gouverner par ordonnance, retraite  67 ans, enrichir la loi travail, robotiser les entreprises (moins d'emplois), supprimer l'ISF, faire convoquer par des psychologues les enfants suspects de radicalisation  l'cole (le meilleur moyen pour encourager  aller dans le priv pour ne pas tre emmerd), recrer un Gwantanamo ou la prsomption de culpabilit demeure (et qui au passage, empcherait de remonter des filires, ou condamnerait des gens ventuellement surveills par mprise (surveillance = doute, conviction, pas certitude)...




> Je cherche, mais je ne trouve pas d'exemple d'un prsident qui se soit senti oblig de mettre en uvre ce qu'il a promis.


Hollande a essay. Il n'a pas tout tenu, mais il a au moins dpass la moiti (environ 300 promesses tenues il me semble, dont 50 engagements de campagne sur les 60). L'impt a la source en est un de plus, dont on parle depuis plus de 10 ans et que nous seuls n'avons pas encore mis en place en Europe. Il s'est aussi pos une diffrence entre la thorie, quand tu es toujours dans l'opposition, et la pratique, quand tu arrives au pouvoir, fais preuve d'amateurisme, et tu dois composer avec des merdes que tu n'as pas prvues (des attentats, des plans sociaux ds mi-2012  peine Hollande lu, des chiffres alors masqus (pas bidouills non plus) sur les finances publiques, les dettes,... pour ne pas trop dfavoriser l'ex prsident  l'lection,...)

On peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais Hollande n'a pas dmrit du tout. Le bilan sera globalement positif, mais srement pas considr comme tel vu la situation catastrophique de dpart et la comm aux fraises du gouvernement.
Les gens ont peut-tre plac trop d'espoir dans la gauche. Me concernant j'tais prpar. On avait touch le fond et il fallait d'abord se relever avant de pouvoir avancer. Le tout sans argent, qu'il fallait bien trouver quelque part. En ayant en tte que les plus riche sont ceux qui savent le mieux frauder le fisc ou s'expatrier.

Avec le contexte actuel, aucun gouvernement n'aurait fait d'tincelles vu les caisses vides et l'interdpendance trop forte avec le reste du monde. Certaines personnes ou politiques disent des bons mots comme "supprimer la dette", "quitter l'Europe",... Mais dans les faits, a ne marche pas comme a. Il faut voir en Grce par exemple. 
Surtout en France. Tu peux peut-tre quitter l'Europe si jamais tu mens  ta population. Une fois l'Europe quitte, tu cherches finalement  y rester pour ne pas payer de taxes d'import/export. Quand tu n'as pas de sous a compte. Si tu dcides de ne pas payer tes dettes, ceux qui t'ont prt viendront en coalition se rembourser eux-mme, puis partiront en te laissant crever derrire.

----------


## r0d

> Hollande a essay. Il n'a pas tout tenu, mais il a au moins dpass la moiti


Ce constat, que je rencontre ci-et-l au cours de mes prgrinations internet-esques et irl-esques, me parait fortement biais.
En gros, il a promis trois gros trucs importants, et 60 trucs qui ne servent  rien et/ou qui entrent dans l'idologie librale bien de droite comme l'aiment les gens qui ne voteront jamais pour le PS.
Parmi les 60 trucs inutiles, il a fait les 30 qui sont de droite, comme a il a ses 50%, mais il n'a pas touch aux 3 importants. Pis! Il est all  l'encontre de ces trois points importants.
Il s'est fait lire sur "mon ennemi c'est la finance", et il met Macron  l'conomie.
Il s'est fait lire en promettant de rduire les ingalits, elles continuent  augmenter.
Il s'est fait lire en promettant de mettre un coup de frein sur le "tout scuritaire" (mythe qui consiste  penser que la privation de libert rsous tous les problmes), et il a gard le pied sur l'acclrateur.

Pas plus que vous je ne me faisais d'illusions sur la prsidence Hollande (d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas vot pour lui) mais j'esprais qu'il ferait une politique un peu moins destructrice que celle de son prdcesseur. Au final, il fait la mme chose, sauf qu'en plus, au passage, il ruine tout un hritage, une famille et les valeurs de la gauche. En plus, dans les faits, sa politique est encore plus destructrice que celle de la droite, parce que quand c'est la droite au pouvoir, il y a une vraie opposition. L, il n'y en a pas, et cette politique nolibrale mortifre avance encore plus vite avec Hollande qu'avec Sarkozy. Si Sarkozy avait fait un tiers des 49-3 qu'avait fait Hollande, il y aurait eu une rvolution. Sarkozy n'aurait jamais russi  faire passer une loi comme la loi El Khomri non plus. Ainsi de suite.

Je ne sais pas si, tout comptes tenus, et carts les facteurs extrieurs, le quinquennat Hollande est pire que le quinquennat Sarkozy, mais ils sont tous les deux dans le mme rail idologique.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Je ne sais pas si, tout comptes tenus, et carts les facteurs extrieurs, le quinquennat Hollande est pire que le quinquennat Sarkozy, mais ils sont tous les deux dans le mme rail idologique.


Idologique? Tu crois vraiment que des opportunistes de cette trempe ont la moindre idologie? Non, ils ont juste des amis, et ce sont souvent les mmes. Leurs amis seraient des SDF, la politique d'abris pour SDF serait la meilleure du monde. Mais leurs amis ne sont pas des SDF.     ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Idologique? Tu crois vraiment que des opportunistes de cette trempe ont la moindre idologie? Non, ils ont juste des amis, et ce sont souvent les mmes. Leurs amis seraient des SDF, la politique d'abris pour SDF serait la meilleure du monde. Mais leurs amis ne sont pas des SDF.


Oui je pense qu'une idologie est  luvre dans cette histoire, et que ces gens-l en ont conscience  leur faon. En fait, il s'agit plus d'un pistm que d'une idologie  proprement parler, mais globalement oui, je le crois.
Pour le reste, je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ce constat, que je rencontre ci-et-l au cours de mes prgrinations internet-esques et irl-esques, me parait fortement biais.
> En gros, il a promis trois gros trucs importants, et 60 trucs qui ne servent  rien et/ou qui entrent dans l'idologie librale bien de droite comme l'aiment les gens qui ne voteront jamais pour le PS.
> Parmi les 60 trucs inutiles, il a fait les 30 qui sont de droite, comme a il a ses 50%, mais il n'a pas touch aux 3 importants. Pis! Il est all  l'encontre de ces trois points importants.
> Il s'est fait lire sur "mon ennemi c'est la finance", et il met Macron  l'conomie.
> Il s'est fait lire en promettant de rduire les ingalits, elles continuent  augmenter.
> Il s'est fait lire en promettant de mettre un coup de frein sur le "tout scuritaire" (mythe qui consiste  penser que la privation de libert rsous tous les problmes), et il a gard le pied sur l'acclrateur.
> 
> Pas plus que vous je ne me faisais d'illusions sur la prsidence Hollande (d'ailleurs, je n'ai pas vot pour lui) mais j'esprais qu'il ferait une politique un peu moins destructrice que celle de son prdcesseur. Au final, il fait la mme chose, sauf qu'en plus, au passage, il ruine tout un hritage, une famille et les valeurs de la gauche. En plus, dans les faits, sa politique est encore plus destructrice que celle de la droite, parce que quand c'est la droite au pouvoir, il y a une vraie opposition. L, il n'y en a pas, et cette politique nolibrale mortifre avance encore plus vite avec Hollande qu'avec Sarkozy. Si Sarkozy avait fait un tiers des 49-3 qu'avait fait Hollande, il y aurait eu une rvolution. Sarkozy n'aurait jamais russi  faire passer une loi comme la loi El Khomri non plus. Ainsi de suite.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si, tout comptes tenus, et carts les facteurs extrieurs, le quinquennat Hollande est pire que le quinquennat Sarkozy, mais ils sont tous les deux dans le mme rail idologique.


Encore une fois, c'est plus facile  dire quand on est dans l'opposition que quand on arrive au pouvoir.

Attentats terroristes => "Mettre un coup de frein sur le tout scuritaire" ?

Lutter contre les paradis fiscaux et rgulariser les fraudeurs (affaire HSBC-UBS), ce n'est pas faire un pied de nez pour la finance ?  La taxation sur les transactions financires est aussi sur les rails. 

Mais videmment, quand tu es tenu par les couilles  cause d'une dette qui t'es impose, que tu n'as plus ton propre argent, il devient peut-tre plus dur de dire merde au reste du monde. Si on veut avoir son propre argent, il faut rduire des dpenses, ce qui a t fait, et augmenter les recettes (genre les impts), ce que personne ne veut.

Comme ministre de l'Economie, Michel SAPIN n'a pas fait d'tincelles. Mais curieusement, les lois MACRON fonctionnent... Alors oui comme je l'ai dit prcdemment c'est la social-dmocratie. Ce n'est pas eux qui vont faire la rvolution. Et dans les temps qui courent, tant mieux !

Je ne vois pas en quoi les ingalits ont augment : "Rduire les ingalits", c'est super vague. Je dirais plutt qu'il a empch l'accroissement des ingalits. Le nombre de chmeurs a constamment augment, parce que la population "potentiellement active" ne fait qu'augmenter, sans qu'il n'y ait de crations de postes, tout en n'oubliant pas les licenciements divers, surtout pendant la crise. Hollande a permis de stabiliser le nombre de chmeurs qui, je crois, commence lgrement  dcrotre. Tout a par des politiques de formation, des contrats aids, et les fameuses lois "pour les patrons" qui ulcrent les gauchistes. Alors oui, stopper l'augmentation a peut sembler nul, mais a fait peut-tre 10 ans que ce n'tait pas arriv. Au moins il n'y a plus de nouveaux chmeurs et des postes et nouvelles activits se crent. C'est une nouvelle dynamique qui se met en route. C'est exactement comme grer une dette que les intrts n'arrtent pas de faire augmenter.

D'autres part, les riches chappent moins  l'impt, donc ils sont moins riches, et l'Etat rcupre des sous pour redistribuer et, par exemple, mieux rembourser les soins.

Tout a est long, parce que notre 5me rpublique met plus de 2 ans  voter et appliquer la moindre loi...

Oui il n'a pas pu tenir toutes ses promesses, mais dans ce que tu avances, il a agi, peut-tre pas autant qu'il l'aurait voulu et surtout que ses lecteurs l'auraient voulu, mais on ne peut pas dire qu'il a reni ces promesses ou fait l'inverse.

----------


## r0d

> Attentats terroristes => "Mettre un coup de frein sur le tout scuritaire" ?


Depuis le dbut Vals et Hollande continuent exactement la ligne scuritaire enclenche par Sarkozy. Les attentats ne leur ont donn qu'un prtexte pour aller encore plus loin et draguer les lecteurs tents par un vote FN (ce qui est  mon avis une mauvaise stratgie, mais l n'est pas la question).
On sait trs bien que ce n'est pas l'tat d'urgence qui va permettre de lutter contre le terrorisme.




> Lutter contre les paradis fiscaux et rgulariser les fraudeurs (affaire HSBC-UBS), ce n'est pas faire un pied de nez pour la finance ?


De qui de quoi? J'ai loup quelque chose visiblement. Je ne sache pas que le gouvernement Hollande n'ait fait quoi que ce soit ni contre les paradis fiscaux, ni contre la fraude. Au contraire il ne bouge pas le petit doigt pour dfendre les lanceurs d'alerte, pis mme (clic), ils font leur possible pour dmanteler les lois qui tentent d'aller dans ce sens au niveau de l'UE.




> La taxation sur les transactions financires est aussi sur les rails.


Et la marmotte, le chocolat... Hollande et ses ministres (en particulier Sapin) ont toujours fais en sorte que ces projets tombent  l'eau (clic).




> Mais videmment, quand tu es tenu par les couilles  cause d'une dette qui t'es impose, que tu n'as plus ton propre argent, il devient peut-tre plus dur de dire merde au reste du monde. Si on veut avoir son propre argent, il faut rduire des dpenses, ce qui a t fait, et augmenter les recettes (genre les impts), ce que personne ne veut.


Cet argument est comprhensible pour des pays faibles comme la Grce ou le Portugal. Il ne l'est pas pour un pays riche et puissant comme la France. C'est lorsque nous avons su dire merde aux autres, et en particulier aux amricains, que nous avons fait les meilleurs choix.
C'est une mauvaise excuse. Hollande aurait les moyens de faire des choses s'il le voulait.




> Mais curieusement, les lois MACRON fonctionnent...


J'affirme premptoirement que toute affirmation premptoire est fausse...




> Alors oui comme je l'ai dit prcdemment c'est la social-dmocratie.


Sauf que l ce n'est mme plus de la social-dmocratie, c'est du social-libralisme dans le socialisme. Vous tes certainement trop jeune pour vous en souvenir, mais l'ide de base du socialisme, en ce qui concerne l'conomie, c'est de planifier un minimum les choses dans le but d'viter que de trop grandes ingalits se dveloppent. Aujourd'hui, je ne vois pas une once de socialisme dans les chois conomique de notre gouvernement.




> Ce n'est pas eux qui vont faire la rvolution. Et dans les temps qui courent, tant mieux !


C'est une opinion. Et selon l'adage, elle en vaut bien d'autres.




> Je ne vois pas en quoi les ingalits ont augment


Observatoire des ingalits: 
Les ingalits continuent  augmenter en France




> "Rduire les ingalits", c'est super vague.


C'est au contraire trs clair et trs simple. Et mesurable de surcrot, via le patrimoine et les revenus.




> Je dirais plutt qu'il a empch l'accroissement des ingalits.


Je ne comprend pas ce que tu veux dire ici. L'usage de ces artifices de type "novlangue", genre "inversion de la courbe", rend le propos confus.




> Hollande a permis de stabiliser le nombre de chmeurs qui, je crois, commence lgrement  dcrotre. Tout a par des politiques de formation, des contrats aids, et les fameuses lois "pour les patrons" qui ulcrent les gauchistes. Alors oui, stopper l'augmentation a peut sembler nul, mais a fait peut-tre 10 ans que ce n'tait pas arriv. Au moins il n'y a plus de nouveaux chmeurs et des postes et nouvelles activits se crent. C'est une nouvelle dynamique qui se met en route. C'est exactement comme grer une dette que les intrts n'arrtent pas de faire augmenter.


a c'est le discours de l'tat. La plupart des gens srieux qui se penchent sur la ralit des faits les contestent (je n'ai plus le temps de chercher des liens).




> D'autres part, les riches chappent moins  l'impt, donc ils sont moins riches, et l'Etat rcupre des sous pour redistribuer et, par exemple, mieux rembourser les soins.


Toujours pas le temps de trouver des liens, mais je crois que la ralit est  l'inverse oppos de ce que tu dis l. Aurais-tu quelques rfrences  proposer pour appuyer tes assertions?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Je cherche, mais je ne trouve pas d'exemple d'un prsident qui se soit senti oblig de mettre en uvre ce qu'il a promis.


Mitterrand : Les nationalisations en 1981 et une relance artificielle de la consommation ... entre autre. Rocard faisait partie de ceux qui disaient que c'tait une norme erreur. Mais a faisait partie des 101 propositions.

----------


## LSMetag

Mes principales source sont l'actualit de divers journaux (le Monde, les Echos, BFM, le Figaro, France Info) et d'institutions connues comme la cours des comptes et l'INSEE.  C'est les statistiques de l'INSEE qui montre la stabilisation des demandeurs d'emploi et aussi la hausse des embauches depuis peu.

Dsol l'explication est un peu longue. Et je n'ai pas le temps de chercher des liens

*HSBC et rcupration de l'argent planqu en Suisse*

Oui tu as rat l'pisode HSBC. En 2012, le fisc Franais a obtenu des listings d'environ 20 000 socits offshore et de 100000 clients ayant partiqu pour un certain nombre l'vasion fiscale, avec soutient appuy de la banque HSBC. L'Etat a port plainte contre la filiale Franaise de HSBC, et a russi ensuite  mettre en examen la filiale suisse. Au passage, certains fraudeurs importants, comme Arlette Ricci (l'hritire de la maison de couture de Nina Ricci) qui a t condamne  3 ans de prison dont un ferme + 1 million d' ont t jugs svrement. Et depuis, beaucoup de Franais ayant planqu de l'argent en Suisse viennent rgulariser leur situation auprs du Fisc Franais. 2 milliards d'impts en plus.

*Sarkozy scuritaire ? Au contraire, juste quand a l'arrangeait*

Sarkozy, scuritaire ? Il a dmantel les renseignements gnraux sur un caprice (apparemment le Directeur lui aurait fait une crasse). Il a supprim 15 000 policiers. Hollande a reconstruit tout a. Et c'est nos renseignements qui permettent de prvenir des attentats, mme s'il y en a quand mme d'autres. L'Etat d'urgence lutte contre le terrorisme dans la mesure o les perquisitions sont beaucoup plus libralises. Il y a eu une quantit non ngligeable de "dormants" interpells, dont certains proches de passer  l'acte.
Et sinon, ne pas faire par exemple la braderie de Lilles, parce qu'on ne peut pas scuriser 2 millions de personnes sur 100km de couloirs, a me semble sage. C'tait du pain bni pour les terroristes.

*Taxe sur les transactions financires toujours en ngociations (entre 10 pays) et avanant  petits pas*

Pour la taxe sur les transactions financires a se bat toujours. Un premier accord ( minima) entre 10 pays de l'Europe (France, Allemagne, Italie, Portugal, Espagne, Grce, Belgique, Slovnie, Slovaquie, Autriche) a dj t sign, et les ngociations se poursuivent. Mais a reste compliqu, rien qu'avec 10 pays sur 28.

*France, pays puissant ? Pays en dclin plutt* 

Je ne vois pas en quoi un pays endett jusqu'au cou, qui a rat les principales rvolutions (le numrique par exemple), et dont la grande majorit des entreprise fonctionnent comme en 1970 (sidrurgie par exemple), peut se revendiquer puissant. A cause de la concurrence d'autres pays qui produisent moins chers (notamment l'Allemagne aprs le passage Shroeder ou l'Espagne), on vend beaucoup moins qu'il y a plusieurs annes. Le manque de commandes entrane le chmage, chmeurs qui ne consomment pas Franais, et c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue. Les agriculteurs vendent  perte maintenant depuis la suppression des quotas en 2008. L'Etat les subventionne donc  pertes.
Un pays qui est endett  93% de son PIB (pas augment sous le quinquennat d'Hollande) n'est  mes yeux pas puissant. Surtout face  d'autres pays pratiquement pas endetts comme l'Allemagne et les pays scandinaves. Sans oublier la concurrence dloyale des pays de l'Est.
Elle est o maintenant la particularit Franaise, qui fait qu'on voudra acheter du Made in France plutt que du Made in Tawan 5 fois moins cher ?

*Les ingalits sont toujours l. Mais elles se rduisent avec la relance de l'emploi et les sanctions contre les vads fiscaux*

Sinon les riches restent riches. Surtout ceux qui peuvent s'expatrier ou se payer les meilleurs avocats d'affaire pour planquer leur fric. Les pauvres ont augment jusqu' prsent en raison de l'augmentation du chmage qui n'est pas le fait d'Hollande, mais d'une dynamique qui date de nombreuses annes, amplifie par la crise.
Pour la premire fois en 10 ans ( la louche), le nombre de chmeurs arrte d'augmenter. Mais il a fallu attendre dbut 2016 pour que la croissance commence  redmarrer, que a rembauche, et que d'autres mesures, comme les contrats aids ou les formations, soient des tremplins. Des trucs comme le CICE (Crdit Impot Comptitivit Emploi) et la loi MACRON ont contribu aussi  l'investissement dans les entreprises. La loi travail veut continuer dans cette optique.

*Le socialisme c'tait beau. Jusqu' 2012, voire 2007...*

J'ai connu tout jeune, dans les annes 90, la base du Socialisme, avec les enseignants et tout, que je trouvais trs confortable. J'ai toujours vot  gauche. Quand Hollande, que je savais honnte (mais pas forcment taill pour la fonction) est arriv, j'ai pu voir une tempte d'emmerdes et pressions en tous genre qui m'ont fait rflchir. Rien que le fait qu'il n'a pas pu tre un prsident "normal" plus de quelques jours/semaines  cause de la lourdeur de l'institution, des gardes du corps, tout a. On se foutait aussi de sa gueule quand il osait parler normalement, sous la pluie, devant une foule normale. J'ai commenc ds ce moment l  dvelopper un certain pragmatisme.

J'ai pu voir aussi la vraie nature des politicards et suis sorti de mon monde de Bisounours, qui n'tait alors pollu que par Sarkozy et sa clique.

Les entreprises qui lancent leurs plans sociaux (prts depuis un certain temps) ds l'lection d'Hollande, a m'a dgout aussi. Le Canard rapportait aussi les ractions dpites et alarmes quand Hollande et ses proches ont vraiment vu l'Etat du pays... Mes espoirs sont tombs au mme moment. C'est  partir de l que je suis pass progressivement du socialisme  la social-dmocratie, en tudiant le monde dans son ensemble pour essayer de comprendre les tenants et aboutissants de la crise des subprimes, la bourse, les agences de notation, les investisseurs et tout le reste. Et voil, maintenant je suis pragmatique et essaie de comprendre notre monde avec philosophie. Il y a diffrentes manires de faire. Il y a diffrentes consquences possibles. Comment faire au mieux en analysant toute action et toute consquence possible, et tenant compte de tous les acteurs primaires et secondaires concerns. Je sais que je n'ai plus vraiment de rves mais plutt le nez dans le guidon en permanence. Mais bon, je suis comme a. C'est ma justice  moi de dfendre ceux qui nous dfendent, mme si a ne se voit pas forcment.

Il n'est pas forcment bon d'tre impliqu en politique car finalement on ne peut plus rver. Donc des fois c'est pas plus mal de vivre sa vie ppre, dans une certaine ignorance. Je ne suis pas dsabus par la gauche. Je suis dsabus par le monde en gnral.

Oui avec MACRON on est plutt dans le Social-Libral. Je suis loin d'approuver tout ce qu'il fait ou dit (tout comme Hollande). Mais bon a a un effet... La position Social-Dmocrate est assume quand on dit qu'il y a 2 gauches irrconciliables.

Enfin, pour les lanceurs d'alertes. Ils sont dj protgs, officieusement.  Mais malgr tout, si leur identit est rvle, leur vie est plus ou moins foutue car plus personne ne veut les embaucher. Il y a des rflexions sur d'ventuelles indemnits.
Le problme c'est qu'il est difficile, au regard de la loi, de diffrencier un lanceur d'alertes d'un voleur de secrets d'entreprises qui peut les conserver et les revendre. 
Difficile de relaxer un lanceur d'alerte dans le sens o il a malgr tout utilis des mthodes hors la loi pour rcuprer et diffuser les documents. De l'espionnage industriel pourrait aussi tre camoufl en lancement d'alertes, en publiant une parties des donnes et en revendant le reste.
Donc pour l'instant on leur donne la peine minimale requise par le code pnal, et derrire on les suit, mais pas assez.

----------


## Excellion

Franchement, ca change quoi pour le salari lambda ? Pour certains, mme cette loi reprsenterait une avance sociale...

Ce qui serait bien, c'est que pour une fois, dans ce pays, on arrte de baver devant les autres et que l'tat franais houe rellement son rle au travers de l'inspection du travail et de la rpression des fraudes...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> On sait trs bien que ce n'est pas l'tat d'urgence qui va permettre de lutter contre le terrorisme.(.../...)


Juste sur ce point-l. Il se trouve que j'ai des connaissances qui bossent l-dedans, et tous sont  peu prs d'accord : l'tat d'urgence, a fonctionne _au dbut_. Ca a permis de mettre discrtement au placard des gens avrs dangereux, et de limiter fortement le risque. Au dbut. Par contre, l'effet de surprise tant maintenant pass, a ne sert plus  rien aujourd'hui, si ce n'est  se friser les moustaches. Mais a a sans doute vit un ou deux attentats.

C'est pour a que c'est prvu pour 3 mois, pas plus, d'ailleurs. Plus longtemps, c'est inutile et liberticide. Et a donne de mauvaises habitudes.

----------


## Grogro

> Comme ministre de l'Economie, Michel SAPIN n'a pas fait d'tincelles. Mais curieusement, les lois MACRON fonctionnent... Alors oui comme je l'ai dit prcdemment c'est la social-dmocratie. Ce n'est pas eux qui vont faire la rvolution. Et dans les temps qui courent, tant mieux !


J'affirme premptoirement que les lois Macron ne fonctionnent pas et sont des usines  gaz monstrueuses compltement dconnectes de la ralit conomique du pays. Bien entendu, je n'ai pas plus de rsultats que toi pour affirmer premptoirement cela. D'ici  ce que d'ventuels rsultats positifs ou ngatifs des joujoux de Macron soient mesurables, la prochaine lgislature sera passe par l et donc la prochaine loi travail. On peut en tirer quoi concrtement des loi Macron, ou de la "bote  outils" de Neuneu 1er, ou de ses "chocs de simplicit" (comme passer de 10  15 ans la dure de validit de la CIN  ::ptdr:: ) ? La cration de compagnies de bus  bas cot pour remplacer des lignes de train devenues hors de prix pour les gueux que nous sommes ? Et de toutes faon abandonnes sans maintenance depuis des dcennies et en voie de privatisation avance ? Vaste affaire en effet.  ::mouarf:: 

Pour l'tat d'urgence, je partage entirement la grille de lecture de el slapper. La promulgation de l'tat d'urgence n'est utile que de faon transitoire, en comptant sur l'effet de surprise. Notamment les perquisitions extra-judiciaires. Au bout de 10 jours, l'effet de surprise est pass.

----------


## LSMetag

Pour l'histoire de la loi Macron je n'ai fait que relayer les propos du chroniqueur conomique (de droite) de BFM. Comme il a l'habitude de taper sur le gouvernement a chaque chronique, je retiens quand il annonce du positif, surtout si le gouvernement y est pour quelque chose ^^. Donc je n'ai pas de preuves prcises a ce niveau la, juste des rsultats finaux avec l'INSEE.

Pour l'tat d'Urgence, meme avis que El Slapper, en rgle gnrale. Mais il reste des abrutis qui continuent quand mme de se faire chopper. Genre la fille de 16 ans dernirement. Donc ca reste utile et est aussi un symbole indiquant de rester vigilants. C'est pas comme si on ne laissait pas la population faire ce qu'elle veut, en ayant conscience du risque.

Les militaires restent dploys et il y a une recrudescence de rservistes, qu'on peut mobiliser pour soulager la police.

----------


## Neckara

> Pour l'tat d'Urgence, meme avis que El Slapper, en rgle gnrale. Mais il reste des abrutis qui continuent quand mme de se faire chopper. Genre la fille de 16 ans dernirement. Donc ca reste utile et est aussi un symbole indiquant de rester vigilants. C'est pas comme si on ne laissait pas la population faire ce qu'elle veut, en ayant conscience du risque.


Le problme est aussi de savoir qui prendra la responsabilit politique d'une telle dcision.

Je vais le mettre au mme niveau qu'une rumeur, mais il me semble qu'en Angleterre ils ont abaisss le niveau d'alerte terrorisme et ont eu un attentat quelques semaine aprs. Ce qui ne signifie pas que l'attentat ai t provoqu par la baisse du niveau d'alerte, ni mme qu'il aurait pu tre vit si le niveau d'alerte avait t plus lev.
Pour le cas de lAngleterre, la dcision venait d'une institution technocratique. Mais si la dcision avait t prise par un politique, il aurait sign sa mort politique.

La crainte est donc d'avoir un attentat peu de temps aprs l'abaissement du niveau d'alerte, quand bien mme ce niveau d'alerte n'aurait eu aucune influence sur l'attentat en question. Ce n'est donc pas uniquement une question de savoir quel niveau d'alerte est le plus adapt pour la situation actuelle en pesant le risque et le cot.

Je pense que c'est le mme problme pour ltat d'urgence, personne ne veut se mouiller.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pour l'tat d'urgence, le gouvernement "PROPOSE" de le prolonger. Si prolongement il y a, c'est parce que le parlement, droite ou gauche confondu le vote avec une norme majorit au Snat comme  l'Assemble Nationale. Donc, ct scuritaire, aucune conclusion  tirer pour ou contre le gouvernement, vu que a passe obligatoirement par des votes.

Les septiques devraient plutt suivre la chaine LCP. Ils y verraient non pas les effets d'annonce, mais les amendements que proposent les uns et les autres. La droite propose systmatiquement des durcissements : vots au Snat et rejets ou sous-amends  l'Assemble. La gauche de la gauche, au contraire, demande systmatiquement ses assouplissements. 

Imaginez seulement que la gauche de la gauche ait obtenue satisfaction 15 jours/1 mois avant l'attentat de Nice. Certes, je suis bien certain que a n'aurait rien chang, mais par contre, l'effet pour ceux qui hsitent encore pour se retourner vers le FN.  ::aie::  Avec des slogans affirmant la faiblesse de la gauche en matire se scurit ...  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## bilcosby

Non mais serieux !!?? => " Mes principales source sont l'actualit de divers journaux (le Monde, les Echos, BFM, le Figaro, France Info) ..."
Je suis juste sidr ! pourquoi pas TF1 aussi  ?

non moins serieux :


entre autres :
http://www.lesechos.fr/27/04/2016/le...groupe-sfr.htm
https://www.arretsurimages.net/artic...-greves-id8790

Donc pour ceux qui ce rferent aux medias que l'on nous "collent" sous le nez :
liste non exhaustive :

Arnaud Lagardre, possde* les ditions Hachette, Fayard, Grasset, Hatier, Hazan, Le Masque, Marabout, Pluriel, Stock, Le Livre de Poche, Larousse, Armand Colin, Dalloz et Dunod ; les magasins Relay, et Virgin ; les titres de presse Paris-Match, Elle magazine, le Journal du Dimanche, La Provence, Nice-Matin ; les stations radio Europe1, Europe 2, RFM ; les chanes de tlvision Canal J, MCM, Mezzo, Tiji, Match TV, la chane mto, CanalSatellite, Plante, Plante Future, Plante Thalassa, Canal Jimmy, Season, CinCinma, AlloCinInfo et EuroChannel ; entre autres.
Groupe de lindustrie aronautique, gros client de marchs publics. Chiffre daffaires en 2008 : 8,2 milliards d.

Martin Bouygues sa famille possdent* les chanes de tlvision TF1, LCI, Odysse, Eurosport, Histoire, UshuaaTV, S Star, Cintoile, Cinstar, Tltoon, Infosport, Srie Club, TF6, TV Breizh ; les socits de production de films : Tlma, Film Par Film, TF1 Film Production, les socits de distribution de films : TFM, la socit ddition vido : TF1 Vido, les magazines Tfou Mag, Star Academy, et pour la presse crite quotidienne gratuite : Mtro.
Groupe de btiment et travaux publics, gros client de marchs publics. Chiffre daffaires en 2008 : 32,7 milliards d.

Serge Dassault, sa famille possdent* Le Figaro, LExpress, le Figaro Magazine et Valeurs Actuelles.
Snateur, avionneur et marchand darmes, gros client de marchs publics. Chiffre daffaires groupe en 2007 : 21 milliards d (selon wikipdia,  vrifier).

Avec ces 3 personnes nous avons  le 1er diteur de France, le 2me libraire de France, le 1er quotidien de France, la 1re chane de tlvision de France si ce nest dEurope. Dans ce pays, la plus grande partie des mdias est donc dtenue par cinq empires financiers : Bouygues, Dassault, Lagardre, Bertelsmann (groupe RTL, M6), Vivendi-Universal (canal+, SFR).


Et je vous laisse chercher les zones d'ombre qui entour l'INSEE !


Tous les avis ceux valent, mais piti, il y a assez de "preuves" concretes pour voir les choses par nous mme,...... gaffe  la propagande...

----------


## LSMetag

Le Monde n'est pas influenc dans sa ligne ditoriale. Celui qui le finance n'est pas du meme bord politique (et il peut ramasser les bnfices de cette manire, contrairement a un Bolor qui censure et coule Canal +). Le Canard non plus. Et LCP c'est du live. Donc on voit et un entend.

Sur France Info j'coute les dbats entre divers journalistes/specialistes de toutes sensibilits, et regarde C'est dans l'Air sur France 5. C'est parfois bien gratin ! La cours des comptes et l'Insee aussi.

Les autres journaux, qui ne correspondent pas a ma sensibilits,  sont la pour les avis contradictoires et pour l'coute Macro de l'info. Je decortique ensuite. Et sinon c'est quoi vos sources hors establishment ? La Suisse, l'Angleterre, les USA, Cuba ?

Et qu'est-ce que vous pouvez voir vous-meme, en dehors de votre ville ? Je ne lis pas les journaux populistes. Je fais des recoupements de tous les autres

----------


## Jitou

Content que cette loi soit finalement passe et cerise sur le gteau c'est la gauche qui l'a faite ! Voil comme a plus personne n'y trouvera a redire. Je constate depuis 5 ans que toutes les rformes passent comme une lettre  la poste, aprs 2017 se sera plus compliqu  mon avis.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Aprs 2017, l'assemble, le snat, la majorit des rgions, la majorit des municipalits et le parlement Europen seront tous  droite ... voir  la droite dure. Ils n'auront mme pas besoin du 49.3 pour faire passer tout ce qu'ils voudront. Les candidats de droite font la course  lchalote pour se positionner encore plus  droite que les autres. 

Ils se sont largement exprims sur ce qu'ils pensaient des manifs de la CGT ou autre. Je gage qu'aprs 2017, les manifs CGT seront svrement encadres, voir interdites ... pour cause d'tat d'urgence qui permet d'interdire tous les rassemblements de masse. C'est l que certains comprendront que le gouvernement actuel est de gauche. Avec une sensibilit sociale-dmocrate, certes, mais bel et bien de gauche.

----------


## LSMetag

De toute faon, j'ai lu pas plus tard qu'hier que tous les pays d'Europe gouverns par la Sociale-Dmocratie ragissent comme nous. Les gens se tournent vers le populisme et veulent casser l'establishment. Renverser la capitalisme et crer mieux pourquoi pas, mais il faudrait que a se fasse en masse, sans violence et de manire concerte. Ce qui sera  mon avis pas le cas.

La gauche ne peut plus gouverner de nos jours sans se diviser. Tout simplement parce que le capitalisme est contraire aux fondements de la gauche. La gauche de gouvernement, doit finalement s'intgrer dans un monde de technocratie, une norme machine bourre d'engrenages interdpendants les uns des autres. La diffrence par rapport  la droite, c'est l'inflchissement d'une politique librale impose en tentant d'y faire cohabiter socialisme et capitalisme/libralisme.
On obtient une socialisation du capitalisme, mais une gauche qui se divise naturellement. On est dans un monde de droite, qui aura beaucoup moins de difficults que la gauche  ce niveau.

Je le dis la mort dans l'me puisque je suis de gauche. Malgr toute ta bonne volont, tu es oblig de t'adapter  un monde de droite et de batailler pour l'adoucir. 
Le seul moyen de faire pleinement valoir nos fondamentaux serait une rvolution  l'chelle Europenne voire mondiale. Le problme, c'est qu'avant de construire quelque chose, il faudrait tout dtruire, et a durerait des annes. Des annes de misre et de violences. En esprant trouver une alternative au capitalisme, au communisme,  la dictature,  l'autocratie.

La Social-Dmocratie fait le choix d'inflchir et d'ajouter du social dans le capitalisme, pour un changement  long terme. Je suis aussi dans cette optique. Et c'est pour a que je soutien nos dirigeants qui font de leur mieux pour faire cohabiter leurs convictions avec ce monde, qui leur laisse peu de place. Je m'imagine  leur place.

Je juge les intentions et les actions. Je ne blme pas (ou peu) si la russite n'est pas l. Et j'applaudis quand on russit  avoir un rsultat au moins mitig. On est un peu dans le cas ROCARD, qui lors de l'lection prsidentielle de 1983 tait devenu dpressif parce que l'appareil PS et MITTERRAND l'empchaient de faire valoir ses convictions.

----------


## Grogro

Voil une autre grille de lecture de la loi travail maintenant que le passage en force du gouvernement a abouti, malgr le toll gnral. Et au vu des premiers impacts qui filtrent dans la presse, on se dit qu'on s'est tous laiss berner dans les rgles de l'art : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...de-conscience/




> *Laccord de groupe, ce discret bnficiaire de la loi*
> 
> Il fallait creuser jusqu larticle 23 de la loi Travail pour entrevoir lun des cadeaux faits par le gouvernement aux entreprises mondialises. Selon cet article, laccord de groupe peut se substituer aux accords dentreprise. Autrement dit, un accord ngoci dans une entit du groupe LVMH, pour prendre un exemple au hasard, peut trs bien  tomber  ds lors que le groupe dcide de ngocier  la place de ses entreprises.
> 
> Le systme est mystrieux pour le commun des mortels, mais trs pratique dusage dans les groupes mondialiss. Il permet de contourner une opposition syndicale locale, tout en cantonnant les irrductibles  une structure juridique  part. Jusqu lintroduction de ce dispositif, les groupes taient obligs de faire masse de leurs entreprises sils voulaient ngocier un accord unique, puisque la loi prvoyait que seul lemployeur pouvait ngocier laccord.
> 
> Autrement dit la loi El-Khomri, contrairement aux ides reues, na pas consacr laccord dentreprise. Dans le cas des accords de groupe, elle la mme dsolidaris de lemployeur. En revanche, elle a immensment facilit la tche de toutes les directeurs de relations sociales des grandes entreprises qui faisaient le sige du gouvernement depuis plusieurs mois pour obtenir ce cadeau.

----------

